#ubuntu-motu 2006-01-30
<minghua> it would be interesting to have two Chinese l10n guy applying for membership the same day though
<Kyral> lol
<minghua> (especially that said two people are NOT working together)
<Kyral> lol
* Kyral fears his time in front of the TB in a couple months
<ogra> why in  a couple of months  ?
<Kyral> You really think I can get MOTU right now?
<Kyral> I only have 2 packages
<minghua> If it's up to me, I would like to give MOTU membership to people who probably lack skills but willing to learn/discuss/cooperate
<Kyral> like me lol
<minghua> the latter seems more important to me
<ajmitch_> since the only difference between member & MOTU is upload rights, I would prefer that people have proven skills first
<Kyral> yah..and mine aren't proven lol
<Kyral> Granted they are MUCH better then they were when I started
<minghua> ajmitch_: hmm, you are probably right
<derekS> where can i make a backports request?
<minghua> ajmitch_: maybe I should reconsider, I didn't really think carefully
<Kyral> derekS: Backports Forum on UbuntuForums
<derekS> hmm, its down
<minghua> derekS: there is also a mailing list
<minghua> derekS: although I was told the requests should go to forums, but since it's down....
<derekS> ok
<derekS> no one takes requests personally?
<derekS> :)
<Kyral> no
<derekS> ok
<\sh> derekS: mez or jdong
<\sh> when they are online...I think mez is a good guy to ask directly
<derekS> \sh: thanks
<derekS> Mez: ping?
* derekS crosses his finger
<derekS> *s
<derekS> \sh: while i have you here, are there any good console jabber clients?
<\sh> derekS: well...if I need a console client, I would use centericq-utf8
<derekS> \sh: i am looking for something to keep running in the background 24/7
<\sh> derekS: yes :) centericq-utf8 ... it's a console multi-im client...and jabber works perfektly :)
<derekS> \sh: how does aim work on it?
<derekS> \sh: i am looking for something to keep running in the background 24/7
<derekS> blah sorry about that
<derekS> wrong window
<\sh> derekS: should work properly
<\sh> derekS: I don't use it for other things as jabber :)
<derekS> \sh: :)
<LaserJock> way to go all new Ubuntu Members!!
<azeem> \o/
<ogra> :)
* minghua thanks everyone who showed up and supported him
<minghua> :-)
<LaserJock> like it was even needed ;-)
<LaserJock> hi robotgeek
<robotgeek> hey LaserJock
<\sh> hmmm...now I could need help from slomo
<Riddell> where's the motu requests wiki page again?
<\sh> last try with vlc for today...this firefox thingie drives me mad
<\sh> UniverseCandidates?
<Riddell> ah yes
<Riddell> man, that's a big page
<ogra> yes, we were aiming for a better system for breezy already
<\sh> we would like to switch to launchpad or an RT based system
<Riddell> just add a launchpad team and assign bugs to it?
<ogra> we have the MOTU team
<ogra> there team assigning would actually make some sense ...
<minghua> freeflying_: I am going home now, if you come back, wait for a while, I should be online in 20 minutes
<minghua> see you guys later
<\sh> or we just wait until it hits debian
<ajmitch> hm, >500MB to dist-upgrade
<ajmitch> been a lot of changes lately
<chillywilly> bah
<chillywilly> I cannot log into my ubuntu server after I ripped some ldap packages out..so I rebooted witha  live CD and fixed up nsswitch.conf but still no dice...anyone have any ideas? :)
<chillywilly> even form the terminal it says login incorrect after waiting a few secs
<\sh> chillywilly: check /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow if your user is in it...
* chillywilly trots back down to the server room
<slomo> \sh: why?
<\sh> slomo: vlc and matroska doesn't work
<\sh> I tried to recompile
<\sh> but this doesn't help either
<\sh> VLC media player 0.8.4 Janus
<\sh> *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x085e2300 ***
<\sh> Aborted
<slomo> \sh: uh... nice... amd64?
<\sh> (that's the recompiled version)
<\sh> slomo: i386
<slomo> ok...
<slomo> try gdb :)
<\sh> slomo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7591
<\sh> looks like libebml or libmatroska
<\sh> and I don't understand why only the -dev packages are in our archives
<slomo> maybe a static-only library?
<\sh> yes
<slomo> i hate such libs...
<slomo> and it should be libebml... hmm, maybe a new version was released or something was fixed in cvs for it...
<\sh> I mean, there can be several possibilities why it doesn't work
<\sh> 1. matroska is broken
<\sh> 2. vlc is broken
<\sh> 3. gcc-snapshot is the issue
<\sh> gcc-snapshot build-dep was introduced in 20 sep 2005
<slomo> yes... hm, maybe try to build it with gcc 4.0?
<\sh> slomo: well...I have to go to bed now :) need to be at 8 in the new office
<slomo> no idea... but i need to go to bed now... only 5 hours of sleep left :(
<slomo> new office? where? :)
<\sh> slomo: but if you have to time and the nerves...give it a go :)
<\sh> slomo: cologne...doing some freelancing work :)
<\sh> slomo: please watch tomorrow mtv and viva and check for something from mobilelabs/contenthouse :)
<slomo> hmm, ringtones?
<azeem> are they doing dialtones?
<azeem> haha
<\sh> slomo: better
<\sh> slomo: IM via mobile
<slomo> games?
<\sh> and some mailbox style java apps (dynamic content) only via IP over grps...
<\sh> well...actually you can think of me then, because now you know who is taking care about the quad xeon machines :)
<\sh> and all the application servers :)
<slomo> sounds interesting... and more useful than ringtones or games =)
<slomo> anyway... bed... good night everybody :)
<\sh> slomo: I'll try tomorrow then to compile vlc with our plain toolchain compiler suite
<chillywilly> blah...
<minghua> hello, I am back :-)
<minghua> freeflying_: there?
<\sh> ok..off to bed...cu
<ajmitch> night \sh
<minghua> good night \sh
<minghua> talking to \sh is hard for me...  the \ key is on different positions of my two keyboards :-(
<Riddell> minghua: chinese don't use MS-DOS lots? :)
<ajmitch> time for me to walk back to LCA :)
<tseng> i think MS-DOS was probably before i18n
<Riddell> ajmitch: say hi to aaron and lathiat for me
<minghua> Riddell: they used to, but not anymore
<Riddell> ajmitch: make sure they're handing out Kubuntu CDs
<minghua> Riddell: Hmm, I see your point, but I didn't use MSDOS much
<minghua> and I never was good at typing the long path anyway...  linux rules with / :-)
<freeflying_> minghua: hi
<minghua> tseng: believe it or not, MSDOS probably had better Chinese i18n than Mac OS X now :-)
<tseng> seeing as there are way less strings
<tseng> i believe you
<minghua> freeflying_: if you prefer Chinese, we can go to another channel or use private talk
<freeflying_> minghua: ubuntu-zh
<chillywilly> pam hates me
<crimsun> minghua: sorry about -meeting; had a conference call
<minghua> on the other hand, though, the Chinese i18n in MSDOS was the root of all troubles the linux i18n are dealing with today
<minghua> crimsun: no problem at all, you support is still very appreciated :-)
<crimsun> StevenK: was the update for quodlibet 0.17-1ubuntu1 intentional since 0.17.1-2 is in Sid?
<chillywilly> bah, pam was configured to load pam_ldap.so and I had ripped it out already so that's what was causing all my fun ;P
<chillywilly> time to go home now
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> what is this "Support Request" thing on Launchpad
<LaserJock> umm, to request support ;-)
<ogra> we thought about using them as universe candidates replacement ...
<ogra> but you cant assign them to a group ...
<minghua> last time I heard about it, it was with "you may try following that link, but I have no idea if it works at all" :-)
<LaserJock> ogra: could we get that feature added?
<ogra> LaserJock, probably
<raphink> Riddell: are you around?
<Kyral> hey LJ
<LaserJock> hi Kyral
<Kyral> you gonna confirm or close this bug?
<Kyral> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/wxwidgets2.6/+bug/3194
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3194: "No non-unicode wxWidgets 2.6" Fix req. for: wxwidgets2.6 (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: MOTU, Status: Unconfirmed
<LaserJock> well, I was thinking of giving them time to come up with a real bug ;-)
<Kyral> lol
<Kyral> Okay just askin'
<LaserJock> Kyral: btw, my wife loves the puppy picture
<Kyral> I'm bored and am running through the untriaged bugs
<Kyral> LaserJock: lol
<LaserJock> Kyral: if you find Science ones let me know. we really need to get a handle on those
<Kyral> I'll make a quick run through the UnAssigned
<Kyral> okay..I'm gonna confirm and wishlist this one
<Kyral> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/3640
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3640: "After installed, NTFS not readable and FAT read-only" Fix req. for: Ubuntu, Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed
<Kyral> Anyone object to that?
<Kyral> I'm thinking I should assign it to someplace but I don't know where lol
* Kyral shrugs
<Kyral> Someone can change the bug report if they want
* Kyral starts slashing all these wishlist things
<Kyral> like 5248
<Kyral> ..Malone 5248
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5248: "People should now that next reboot is going to last a lot." Fix req. for: Ubuntu, Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/5248
<minghua> nice bug, I would say :-)
<Kyral> Yah
<Kyral> Confirm, WISHLIST
<Kyral> You wanna see a bad bug report?
<Kyral> Malone 5729
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5729: "cant acces cd-rom drive or floppy" Fix req. for: ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/5729
<minghua> no, it's definitely not going to apply for dapper anymore
<minghua> so confirmed is probably not a good status
<Kyral> Wishlist?
<minghua> Yikes, that's a bad bug indeed
<Kyral> yah
<LaserJock> reject them all!, haha j/k
<Kyral> hey LJ you want me to assign Malone 5950 to MOTU Science
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5950: "python-netcdf does not depend on python-scientific, but does need it" Fix req. for: python-scientific (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/5950
<LaserJock> Kyral: yes
* minghua tags it needinfo and added a comment
<Kyral> damn you its mine!
<minghua> sounds like our MOTUScience's stuff
<LaserJock> We need to be somewhat cautious about assigning stuff to MOTUScience since we only have 1 MOTU right now.
<minghua> Kyral: Err... sorry.  will give one back to you in the future :-)
<LaserJock> so if it is something we are willing to do then fine, assign it to us
<Kyral> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/6169
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6169: "Winmodem installation" Fix req. for: Ubuntu, Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed
<bddebian> Hey, we buggin'? :)
<LaserJock> but also subscribe ubuntu-bugs so that the rest of the MOTU know what's going on
<Kyral> I am :P
<minghua> Hmm, maybe we should just subscribe motu-science to it instead of assigning
<Kyral> too late
<minghua> LaserJock: you mean universe-bugs, don't you?
* minghua doesn't read ubuntu-bugs (yet...)
<LaserJock> minghua: yeah
<Kyral> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-xconfig/+bug/6600
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6600: "This package conflicts with nvidia-glx" Fix req. for: nvidia-xconfig (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed
<Kyral> Rejected :P
<minghua> #5950 seems easy enough and I think we can fix that, no problem assigning to us
<Kyral> I just AptSh on both and neither confirmed that
<LaserJock> minghua: well we could just subscribe but I think it is probably good to assign some too so that people see that we a contact for science related apps. Either way, I think for now it is best to make sure both MOTU Science and universe-bugs are getting the reports
<minghua> we have a package named dog?
<minghua> LaserJock: yeah, image building :-)
<ogra> minghua, yes, its similar to cat, but doesnt meow
<LaserJock> minghua: yeah, to some degree. It's good to do a little PR work now and then ;-)
<minghua> Err, you can add someone to bug subscription but not getting him off?
<minghua> on the other side, ubuntu-bugs seems to subscribe every bug, so I'll just subscribe universe-bugs for #5950 then
<Kyral> Guys
<Kyral> I already assigned it to MOTU Science "{
<LaserJock> Kyral: did you also subscribe universe-bugs?
<Kyral> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/systeminstaller/+bug/28626 <---Explain and Reject :P
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28626: "install k7 kernel on an athlon" Fix req. for: systeminstaller (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed
<Kyral> LaserJock: no :(
<minghua> LaserJock: no, but I've just done that
<LaserJock> ok, all I'm saying is, for now we should make sure the bug reports go to both ubuntu-science and universe-bugs because if we assign all the science related bugs to us now I think we might be overwhelmed while the rest of the MOTU won't know what's going on
<Kyral> Anyone agree that its okay to Reject that bug?
<minghua> we can always reassign the bugs we can't deal with back to universe-bugs once in a while ;-)
<Kyral> anyone?
<minghua> Kyral: that's a perfectly valid bug in my opinion
<Kyral> minghua: but its been addressed MANY times
<Kyral> There is not enough space on the Install CD
<minghua> is there another bug?  make it a duplicate then
<Kyral> no
<Kyral> but I have answered it MANY times :P
<LaserJock> that isn't grounds to reject it
<Kyral> and AFIAK it isn't gonna change
<minghua> that's why you need to keep a bug, explains there, and refer other people to it every other time :-)
<bddebian> Man, I am sooo far behing :'-(
<LaserJock> bddebian: don't worry, you'll catch up :-)
<Kyral> fine fine
<Kyral> I
<Kyral> will confirm and wishlist
<Kyral> happy?
<bddebian> LaserJock: I dunno, I'm looking at the buglist.. Sheesh
<LaserJock> bddebian: well, we move from bugzilla to malone so I think that contributes
<bddebian> Yeah, I noticed.  How do I look at the universe bugs nowadays? :-)
<Kyral> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/systeminstaller/+bug/28626
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28626: "install k7 kernel on an athlon" Fix req. for: systeminstaller (Ubuntu), Severity: Wishlist, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Confirmed
<Kyral> anyone have a problem with my handling?
<bddebian> Yeah it sucks
<minghua> bddebian: good question, let's see...
<LaserJock> bddebian: I actually don't know. You can get the list of MOTU assigned ones but that's it
<bddebian> Kyral: :-)
<Kyral> bddebian: ain't it you who told me I would get my MOTU License by the end of Dapper?
<minghua> https://launchpad.net/people/motu/+assignedbugs looks like a good start
<bddebian> #3123.  Didn't we kill python2.3 in Breezy?
<bddebian> Kyral: Probably :-)
<minghua> yeah, this is what LaserJock was referring
<Kyral> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/28629 <--_Okay can I reject this one?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28629: "too many updates" Fix req. for: update-manager (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed
<LaserJock> I think we really need to get the xml-rpc going in LP so that we can query Malone fore universe bugs
<bddebian> Kyral: re 28629.  Probably
<bddebian> Gawd I feel more stupid than ever
<Kyral> Yea! BOFH!
<Kyral> I mean
<Kyral> who the HECK files a bug because he has too many updates?
<Kyral> He wants too many updates he should use Dapper!
<LaserJock> there aren't that many for breezy. I think most people would apprecitate having security fixes
<Kyral> eh I'll give it another week
<Kyral> yah so REJECT?
<bddebian> doko: Around?
<Kyral> oh wait
<Kyral> mike vogt is subscribed...
<Kyral> this might be important lol
<Kyral> confirm and wishlist?
<Kyral> Man I'm wishlisting a lot
<bddebian> Have the merge pages moved?
<bddebian> Why is #15910 still open?
<LaserJock> MOTUScience: if you look towards the bottom of http://tiber.tauware.de/~laserjock/all_list.html at the "Outdated in Ubuntu" section we will be able to see what packages we can merge/sync
<LaserJock> It look like we can do most of them
<LaserJock> looks
<bddebian> LaserJock: Are these not on the merge list?
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> because of UVF there are no more automatic merges/syncs
<bddebian> That wasn't my question :-)
<LaserJock> so can you elaborate?
<LaserJock> bddebian: what merge list are you talking about?
<bddebian> The normal MoM stuff
<LaserJock> well, the ones I'm talking about aren't because MoM isn't running anymore.
<bddebian> LaserJock: I realize that.  What I'm asking is if they were on the list originally :-)
<LaserJock> maybe, basically I assume they are updates that Debian did after MoM stopped running
<LaserJock> that is why they are mostly just small changes that we should be able to merge/sync.
<bddebian> LaserJock: You do know that MoM doesn't merge packages automatically right?  There is user/MOTU intervention required.
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> but the revu.tauware.de list uses the MoM output to make the merge list
<LaserJock> so the list hasn't been updated since the 12th
<bddebian> Ahhh, gotcha, sorry
<LaserJock> np
<LaserJock> so now that UVF is here we can still get an idea of what packages we can merge/sync
<bddebian> Aye
<bddebian> ANyone in here know where the xml files mime types go?  I can't remember shit :-(
* minghua needs to go to bed early today
<minghua> good night
<bddebian> Gnight minghua
<LaserJock> cya minghua
* minghua waves
<bddebian> Did I scare everyone away again??
<Kyral> what is the command to see what libs are being called when a program runs?
<bddebian> gdb? ;-P
<Kyral> I thought it was like objdump or something
<bddebian> You can do objdump -t to see what a particular lib provides, eys
<bddebian> Err yes even
<LaserJock> bddebian: you didn't scare me away but I'm afraid I'm too dumb to help you
<bddebian> LaserJock: D00d, does it look like I'm asking intelligent questions?? :-)  I feel like I have forgotten EVERYTHING :'-(
<LaserJock> bddebian: let me put it this way, even if you have forgotten 90% of what you knew I bet you would still know more than me
<bddebian> I HIGHLY doubt that
<bddebian> ask ajmitch :)
<bddebian> We can't close bugs anymore?
<LaserJock> no?
<LaserJock> "fix released"
<bddebian> I set it to FixCommitted but does that close it?
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> at least I'm pretty sure it does
<LaserJock> oh, wait. no "Fix Released" closes it
<bddebian> Hmm, OK
<bddebian> Hmm, my karma dropped to 230.. WTF? :'-(
<LaserJock> yeah, they take Karma away for MIA :(
<bddebian> *sniff, sniff*
<LaserJock> Mine droped after I hadn't done any merges for a while
<LaserJock> on the other hand, check out \sh and ajmitch's karma :-/
<bddebian> I don't even want to look :-)
<LaserJock> \sh is >3300
<bddebian> I heard :-)
<bddebian> Hmm, I don't even have the ubuntumembers emblem?  WTF? :'-(
<LaserJock> poor bddebian, I feel sorry for ya man
<ajmitch> LaserJock: mine is low
<LaserJock> ajmitch: still a lot better than mine
<ajmitch> mine will never be high
* ajmitch waves to bddebian 
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<bddebian> ajmitch: I'm feeling unloved again :-)
* LaserJock gives bddebian a big hug
<bddebian> :-)
<LaserJock> I've been hanging around dholbach too much ;-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: don't worry, you only feel unloved
* ajmitch is unloved :)
* LaserJock gives ajmitch a big hug
<bddebian> ajmitch: Did you ever get a laptop?
<bddebian> ajmitch: You have NEVER loved me.. ;-P
* Kyral kisses bddebian
<ajmitch> bddebian: I've got a laptop here
* Kyral hugs ajmitch
<ajmitch> Kyral: calm down
<zakame> hello all :D
<Kyral> I think the steam went to my head
<ajmitch> or at least something did
<Kyral> I feel all lovey
<Kyral> lol
<ajmitch> feel lovey elsewhere :P
<Kyral> better then feeling all BOFHish :P
<zakame> hehe
<bddebian> Hello zakame
* LaserJock is going to do some work and let Kyral calm donw for a while ;-)
<zakame> heya bddebian :)
<Kyral> Would you rather get a hug or get told to "STFU RTFM"
<bddebian> ajmitch: Ahh
<bddebian> So what are we doing with breezy bugs I can't reproduce in dapper?
<bddebian> WTF launchpad is offline???
<ajmitch> RTFS :)
<bddebian> I'm on a roll here damnit
<bddebian> RTFS on what?
<Kyral> RTFS = Read the Fuckin' Source?
<bddebian> RTSL
<Kyral> RTSL?
<bddebian> Or is it UTSL?
<bddebian> Use The Source Luke
<Kyral> lol
<Kyral> I was about to say that
<Kyral> lol
<LaserJock> lol, "I see this one is strong with the Source"
<Kyral> And MAY THE SOURCE BE WITH YOU!
<bddebian> Hmm, how long is LaunchPad gonna be down? :-(
<zakame> w00t
<bddebian> I gotta catch ajmitch's karma or I'll never hear the end of it.. ;-P
<Kyral> lol
<Kyral> bddebian: did you knock out LP?
<Kyral> BAD!
<bddebian> heh
<bddebian> And why the hell is -devel so quiet?
<Burgundavia> bddebian, it is 3/4am in Europe
<LaserJock> hmm, maybe they're on vacation and nobody told us
<bddebian> Burgundavia: Europe schmurope :-)
<spstarr_home> hrm shouldn't we rename murasaki? Tt seems to be rather raw right now, since hotplug appears broke right now. (perhaps rename it BACK to hotplug since it makes more sense?)
<bddebian> Why is #2246 still open?
<spstarr_home> s/Tt/It
<Burgundavia> spstarr_home, why is it even in the repos? Ubuntu has never shipped a 2.4 kernel
<spstarr_home> its present if I try to use hotplug in dapper, im wondering the same
<Kyral> Why would you use hotplug?
<Burgundavia> spstarr_home, hotplug has been replaced with udev in dapper
<spstarr_home> apparently, hotplug is is broken in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EarlyUserspace
<Kyral> Its been integrated into udev
<spstarr_home> yeah but udev doesn't seem to be doing what its supposed to be w/ netlink
<Burgundavia> spstarr_home, you filed a bug?
<spstarr_home> not yet, im still looking into it
<spstarr_home> udevinfo is 0.79
<spstarr_home> but I do see murasaki
<spstarr_home> p   murasaki                        - another HotPlug Agent
<spstarr_home> let me check my pkg list to confirm
<bddebian> #3387 looks like an easy fix.  Is it worth it?
<spstarr_home> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/murasaki/
<StevenK> crimsun: Yes, quodlibet 0.17-1 failed to build, so I fixed the build problem.
<spstarr_home> yes, we do have it in ubuntu
<spstarr_home> but it supports 2.5/2.6 apparently
<StevenK> crimsun: My feeling was that a merge from Debian just fix a trivial build problem wasn't worth it.
<ajmitch> hi StevenK
<bddebian> ajmitch: You aren't keeping up here d00d :-)
* StevenK waves.
* StevenK wonders why he hasn't seen any buildds attempt the new quodlibet.
<spstarr_home> oh udevd moved the firmware location
<spstarr_home> ho-hum :)
<spstarr_home> oh, now it works
<spstarr_home> no bug to file, /lib/firmware != /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware anymore
<crimsun> StevenK: fair enough, though I was thinking about the updated translations
<StevenK> crimsun: I was being cautios.
<crimsun> StevenK: I figured you were :-)
<bddebian> Heya crimsun
<bddebian> crimsun: Hey, do I need to make a dpatch for a two line code change just to fix missing {} in an else?
<crimsun> bddebian: generally, no, unless the Debian package uses dpatch
<crimsun> bddebian: (hi :-)
<crimsun> my opinion is that the fix is so trivial that it doesn't warrant the bloat that a dpatch would have
<bddebian> Well it does have dpatch already but for this fix it seems like bloat as you say
<crimsun> I'd skip dpatchifying it and send the diff as an attachment to a wishlist bug
<bddebian> It's a malone bug already and the submitter sent it upstream already :-)
<bddebian> Anyway, bedtime.  Thanks, crimsun
<crimsun> bddebian: np, 'night
<ejofee> it is said dapper will merge the two cds (live and installation) into one. but then does it have everything installed from the beginning, or there will still be a certain amount of debs which can be installed later? (either case, when used as a live cd, it will show much less apps available. right?)
<ejofee> ((well, esp. the latter case))
<LaserJock> ejofee: I don't think so, I think it will just have a script to install to a hard drive, but I don't know for sure
<ejofee> LaserJock: how sure is it we'll have the new installer available for dapper?
<LaserJock> ejofee: actually, I didn't quite read your questions right. I'm not sure if all the packages that would be installed will be availible in the livecd
<LaserJock> ejofee: I'm not sure, we haven't seen about it but the answer seem that it will be here "soon"
<ejofee> LaserJock: thanks
<Burgundavia> ejofee, I have heard the first version will be available after the dev sprint
<ejofee> Burgundavia: meaning... about when?
<Burgundavia> ejofee, next few weeks
<ejofee> Burgundavia: the text-based installer scared many friends of mine away from ubuntu; they had been spoiled by distros such as suse and mandriva, and ubuntu looked very unpolished to them; i guess this is more general than my friends only. i am sorry ubuntu didn't have a graphical installer from the beginning :(
<ejofee> Burgundavia: some people are simply prejudiced against the console.
<Burgundavia> ejofee, the new installer will leapfrog most existing installers, as it will install directly from within gnome from a livecd
<ejofee> Burgundavia: ... or kde. right. which is *cool*. i found this feature also in pclinuxos.
<Burgundavia> ejofee, the backend is all desktop agnostic. All the kde people is write a new front end
<ejofee> right
<ejofee> Burgundavia: as i said yesterday, maybe we should also use mc & nano as a failback for the live cd
<ejofee> Burgundavia: this way we could get as user-friendly as possible
<Burgundavia> ejofee, what does that offer?
<ejofee> Burgundavia: you don't know mc?
<ejofee> Burgundavia: (well, i mean "noob-friendly" rather than "user-friendly", but you're getting the point)
<Burgundavia> nope, I am a gnome person through and through
<ejofee> Burgundavia: mc is a console file browser (it very much resemble norton commander), including newbye-friendly file editing capabilities (so we don't even need nano)
<ejofee> s/resemble/resembles/
<ajmitch> ah, you're still on the mc crusade?
<ajmitch> time for me to leave the conference & wander off home for the evening :)
<ajmitch> bbl
<Burgundavia> ejofee, I would argue what rescue mode needs is a couple of basic tools to restore grub, etc. and then if those fail, then put them in a console
<Burgundavia> dumping someone in mc is no better than a console if they don't knwo what they need to do
<ejofee> Burgundavia: agreed. however, mc could be useful for people which know what files they should edit and usually do it from kwrite.
<ejofee> Burgundavia: for instance, editing fstab or lilo.conf
<Burgundavia> ejofee, we already ship nano
<ejofee> Burgundavia: btw, do you know any newbye-friendly console file browser (other than mc, more minimal)?
<Burgundavia> ejofee, no, but we should not even be subjecting them to a file browser, etc. in rescue mode
<Burgundavia> think bigger picture, what do people actually use that mode of the livecd for?
<ejofee> Burgundavia: i guess you're right
<Burgundavia> there are a few basic things that we need to write tools for
<Burgundavia> grub recovery, X issues, etc.
<ejofee> Burgundavia: well, actually i was thinking of the live cd used as a rescue cd
<ejofee> Burgundavia: yes, that would be the better thing to do
<ejofee> Burgundavia: till then, nano may be enough
<ejofee> Burgundavia: (although i still think mc (which includes its "nano") could be more newbye-friendly)
<Burgundavia> maybe, but I don't see the benefits of shipping it, versus the space costs, etc.
<ejofee> Burgundavia: btw, doesn't mc have any lite version?
<Burgundavia> no idea
<Ibalon> hi all
<lucas> ejofee: have you raised the issue on ubuntu-devel@ ?
<lucas> because, if you haven't, please stop discussing this here
<lucas> as it was already said, we are not the ones making the decision here.
<ejofee> lucas: ok. i will talk about this on #ubuntu-devel
<ejofee> lucas: thanks
<lucas> no
<lucas> ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<lucas> trolling on #ubuntu-devel will get you nowhere
<lucas> or make it a TechnicalBoard meeting point if you prefer to discuss it on IRC
<Ibalon> hmmm, what's up here?
<Ibalon> who's trolling?
<lucas> Ibalon: ejofee would like mc to be included in main and shipped on the CDs
<Ibalon> lucas: huh? isn't this yesterday's issue?
<lucas> Ibalon: that's the problem :P
<Ibalon> gaah
<Ibalon> ejofee: if you want, you can start a MidnightCommanderMainInclusion on the wiki first, stating the rationale of your request, then open it up for discussion
<lucas> true, that would be even better
<Ibalon> ejofee: bringing this out randomly on #ubuntu-devel might get you nowhere
<lucas> with debian popcon's stats
<Ibalon> yup
<ejofee> Ibalon: that's a good idea. how do i start that wiki page?
<Ibalon> ejofee: just make sure you have an account on the ubuntu wiki, then just point your browser to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidnightCommanderMainInclusion , and edit that page
<ejofee> Ibalon: is this likely to get me some feedback?
<lucas> no, but it's the first step. when you page is good enough, you can add it as an item for the next TB meeting
<lucas> (that's next tuesday)
<Ibalon> ejofee: of course, people do read RecentChanges ;)  you should also post a heads-up on the ubuntu-devel mailing list
<ejofee> lucas: i see. that's nice. thank you.
<StevenK> But it's Midnight Commander! No one uses it anymore.
<Treenaks> StevenK: tell my brother :)
<StevenK> I swore off mc when I saw its interface.
<Ibalon> StevenK: lol
<StevenK> There. 131 Ubuntu users have mc installed.
<StevenK> (Out of approx. 400 people that have submitted popcon results, based off coreutils)
<Ibalon> I used nc before (circa 1993) back on msdos, not too bad
<Ibalon> but I can't say the same for mc, never used it :(
<StevenK> It also reminds me of XTree Gold.
<StevenK> And let's face it, better alternatives exist.
<ejofee> applications marked by an ubuntu logo in synaptic mean main?
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+o Ibalon]  by ChanServ
<Ibalon> er?
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [-o Ibalon]  by ChanServ
<ejofee> Ibalon: what is that you don't understand?
<Ibalon> ejofee: err no, I was reacting to my becoming op here suddenly :(
<ejofee> Ibalon :))
<Ibalon> ejofee: apps with the ubuntu logo are in main, yes iirc
<ejofee> Ibalon: thanks
<Tonio_> about Automake transition causing FTBFS, can we take the oportunity to update a bit the packages (changing debhelper version etc...) or do we have to make the strict minimum ?
<ejofee> is there any minimal wm in main? like icewm, twm?
<dholbach> good morning
<Ibalon> heya dholbach
<dholbach> hey Ibalon
<Ibalon> heya raphink :)
<Ibalon> hm, any reason why thunar isn't merged/synced yet?
<Ibalon> wb \sh
<\sh> moins
<zakame> <Ibalon> hm, any reason why thunar isn't merged/synced yet?
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> I need a little advise regarding https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/python-scientific/+bug/5950
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5950: "python-netcdf does not depend on python-scientific, but does need it" Fix req. for: python-scientific (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: MOTU Science, Status: Unconfirmed
<\sh> python-scientific depends on python-netcdf, but python-netcdf needs python-scientific
<viviersf> lol
<\sh> if you install python-netcdf it doesn't work properly
<\sh> my fix would be to change the dependencies, because I think python-scientific does not need python-netcdf but the other way around is much better
<zakame> true true
<ajmitch> evening :)
* ajmitch returns from the free beer session
<raphink> hi ajmitch \sh viviersf
<\sh> ajmitch: and? successfull represented the MOTUs?
<ajmitch> hi raphink
* StevenK waves.
<ajmitch> \sh: of course, along with Lathiat
<\sh> PV=`ls -la \`which python\`|cut -d ">" -f 2|cut -d "n" -f 2`
<raphink> hi StevenK
<ajmitch> \sh: google paid :)
<raphink> oh nice
<\sh> this is the ugliest hack I ever wrote...but better then build-dep on perl/sed/awk
<raphink> :)
<ajmitch> \sh: that is nasty
<\sh> ajmitch: it just works in rules files nicely :)
<ajmitch> especially if it points to /etc/alternatives/python
<\sh> ajmitch: try it :)
<ajmitch> \sh: I'm not sure if it'll always hold true
<\sh> ajmitch: well to detect the default python version sure
<ajmitch> I'm sure I've seen a box using alternatives for python
<\sh> ajmitch: but it's not the default
<ajmitch> for now
<ajmitch> depends what doko does for his new python stuff
<\sh> ajmitch: well..then I have enough time to think about a new ugly hack which just works and is not introducing new uneeded build-deps
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> python -V doesn't work?
<ajmitch> btw sed is Essential
<ajmitch> so you can use it
<ajmitch> as is grep, fwiw
<\sh> ajmitch: *whisper* I only want to know when the packagemaintainer is going to hunt me down
<siretart> hi
<ajmitch> hey siretart
<siretart> what are you doing there? modifying debian/control on buildds?
<raphink> hi siretart
<ajmitch> \sh: depending on the existence of a symlink is far more crackful than using python -V :)
<ajmitch> siretart: what's up?
<viviersf> lo raphink
<siretart> wasn't this considered as release critical bug in debian?
<siretart> ajmitch: thanks, fine. I'm cleaning up over here :)
<ajmitch> siretart: fun, I've just been down at a pub with lots of linux geeks & free beer
<siretart> ajmitch: wow. thats sounds promising :)
<ajmitch> siretart: yep :)
<\sh> hmm...I can compile vlc with our toolchain compilers...but trying to watch matroska encoded movies just gives me this nasty glibc message
<sivang> \sh: what are matroska encided movies?
<\sh> sivang: http://www.matroska.org/
<sivang> \sh: xml based binary format , sounds almost funny :)
<\sh> sivang: no..the contents is real bytestream, but the description of the chapters etc. are in xml and somehow webbed into those files.
<sivang> \sh: ah, right I'm just reading about it. So I wonder why it needs be EBML and not XML , if it un-related to the actual bytestream.
<\sh> sivang: ask upstream :) I only want to be able to watch those files :)
<raphink> :)
<sivang> \sh: heh :)
<\sh> and with xine it works :)
<siretart> \sh: there was a xine cvs commit regarding matroska earlier today
<\sh> siretart: I used the actual version of xine indapper and was able to watch it...strangly it has no build-dep on libmatroska-dev
<sivang> hey siretart , 'sup?
<siretart> sivang: thanks, fine. I'm currently trying to fix courier. and you
<sivang> siretart: trying to finish some utility class for HUB
<sivang> siretart: how do you find out the bin pkgs that a source pkg produces?
<siretart> sivang: apt-cache showsrc <pkg>
<sivang> siretart: ah, I thought there was more "straight" way, like rdepends or something
<ejofee> how do i log in?
<ejofee> wrong password, again and again.
<raphink> ejofee: what are you talking about,
<lucas> use your email address and you LP password
<lucas> it works
<lucas> raphink: wiki...
<raphink> ah
<ejofee> raphink: actually i don't know what i am talking about. all i want is to edit a wiki page (at wiki.ubuntu.com). instead, i am being terrorized by some stupid advice on me using some sort of starship. (btw, does launchpad mean anything to you?)
<ejofee> raphink: it seemply won't login so that i could edit somethin. i do have an account.
<ejofee> raphink: i mean, am i angry i have to be a cosmonaut in order to login!
<raphink> you just have to use your LP account to log on the wiki
<raphink> hmmpf
<ejofee> raphink: but it won't accept my password (or my account?)!
<raphink> ejofee: LP and the wiki are not toys ;)
<raphink> they are tools for the ubuntu development
<raphink> we don't really play cosmonauts ;)
<raphink> LP is the centralized tool for Ubuntu development, this is why the LP account is used on many other tools
<ejofee> raphink: well, i kinda figured it out they were not toys... but do you think i simply don't know my launchpad account? i *can* login to launchpad. i can't use the same account on the wiki, though.
<raphink> ejofee: if you have a pb with LP, go ask on #launchpad
<ejofee> raphink: i see. thanks.
<ejofee> raphink: wow!! it works!!
<ejofee> raphink: didn't know i had to actually use my *email account* (!!) !
<ejofee> raphink: isn't this stupid, btw?
<ejofee> raphink: ... then why do they allow me to create an identity, if i don't use it anyway?
<raphink> sorry?
<ejofee> raphink: i have a nickname on the launchpad
<ejofee> raphink: i thought that was what i should use as a user name
<ejofee> raphink: brb
<raphink> dholbach: hi
<dholbach> re :)
<raphink> dholbach: could you have a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1612 please ?
<dholbach> not now
<dholbach> sorry
<dholbach> I'm fairly busy. :/
<raphink> ok
<raphink> nb ;)
<raphink> np
<raphink> \sh: do you have some time to review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1612 ?
<Gloubiboulga> hello
<jown> hi! does anyone can tell me how to fix these errors. "locale not supported by xlib" and "Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<jown> " in programming after i execute my program.
<raphink> hi Gloubiboulga && jown
<Gloubiboulga> hello raphink
<raphink> tu vas  SL ?
<Gloubiboulga> raphink, non, pas prvu
<Gloubiboulga> tu y seras ?
<raphink> je pense
<raphink> j'ai une entr
<raphink> e
<Mithrandir> tseng: is it you or somebody I should annoy until beagle is fixed?
<tseng> Mithrandir: it needs a UVF
<tseng> Mithrandir: which i havent written yet, but we only send them to mdz once a week now...
<tseng> two UVF, actually.. gmime .19 also
<tseng> beagle is finicky about gmime2.1 version, and someone synced one which broke beagle
<zakame> evening MOTUs
<Fritti> hello
<zakame> hello Fritti
<Fritti> who can I bug to help me with a few lintian warnings?
<Fritti> I'm totally new to packaging in Ubuntu
<Fritti> but I managed to get something run through pbuilder :-)
<Fritti> and it seems to work when installed
<Fritti> basically I packaged this: http://gizmod.sourceforge.net/ and I got this: http://sandcat.nl/~stijn/dev/gizmod/
<zakame> Fritti: what are the warnings?
<Fritti> however lintian complains about a shared library symlink, and about an old policy version
<Fritti> wait a sec until I can paste it, forgot to enable sshd on the ubuntu system an I'm not on it right now :-/
<Fritti> W: gizmod source: out-of-date-standards-version 3.6.1.0
<Fritti> W: gizmod: non-dev-pkg-with-shlib-symlink usr/lib/libGizmo.so.0.0.3 usr/lib/libGizmo.so
<Fritti> those 2
<zakame> hmm, looks gizmod is more than just a binary package, its a library package as well
<zakame> have you read dancer's library packaging guide?
<Fritti> it's basically an internal library
<Fritti> but I haven't read that guide, got an URL ?
<Fritti> (and of course now RL catches in, so I must be off now; be back in an hour or so)
<zakame> http://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/column/libpkg-guide/libpkg-guide.html
<zakame> just inspecting by sight, but it seems it produces both a binary (daemon) and a library package
<bddebian> Heya gang
<zakame> evening bddebian
<bddebian> Howdy zakame
<Tonio_> hi all
<bddebian> Heya Tonio_
<Tonio_> I'm searching for a tool or command that allow to mornitor in real time the modified files
<Tonio_> there is a tool called filemon on windows, but I don't find any equivalent on linux...
<bddebian> Oh man, I remember seeing one but I cannot for the life of me remember the name of it.. :-(
<zakame> hm something like fam?
<Tonio_> zakame: let me check ;)
<bddebian> Who's the bugmaster these days? :-)
<Tonio_> zakame: that's it ! I didn't knew that tool.... thanks ;)
<zakame> Tonio_: no prob :)
<zakame> bddebian: huh? I thought that was you ;-)
<Tonio_> zakame: urghhhhhhhhhh, sudo apt-get install fam ........
<bddebian> zakame: Not hardly :-(
<Tonio_> apt wants to delete 441MB of archives, including the full kde etc........;
<bddebian> w00t
<zakame> Tonio_: I think for Ubuntu you'll want gamin
<zakame> I remembered fam because that's what I had since gnome 1.4
<zakame> (back in debian woody)
<Tonio_> zakame: http://pastebin.com/522316
<azeem> Tonio_: gamin
<azeem> is that installed?
<Tonio_> azeem: I'm checkin'
<zakame> Tonio_: I wonder when we'll have that level of l10n for tl_PH :)
<Tonio_> zakame: hehe
<Tonio_> zakame: anyway, there is a hudge dependancy problem on that package...........
<Tonio_> zakame: installing it means breaking the system for sure
<zakame> Tonio_: for fam? well yes, for it's actually quite old, and may be ripe for removal in debian
<Tonio_> zakame: ok
<zakame> gamin is going to replace fam iirc
<Tonio_> zakame: I can see there is a gam_server, but how about a client
<azeem> ubuntu-desktop depends on gamin
<azeem> since hoary, actually
<zakame> ooh, there you go
<azeem> Tonio_: libgnomevfs2 is the client AFAIK
<azeem> Tonio_: you can write your own I guess
<zakame> hmm, in MOTU, should we also prepare for the upcoming libfreetyp6 removal/transition?
<azeem> what is the transition going to look like?
<Tonio_> zakame: okay, I will have to use a gnome app then......... ;)
<zakame> well I was looking at http://wiki.debian.org/FreetypeTransition
<azeem> oh, ok
<azeem> thought Ubuntu decided on something
<zakame> not yet, unless I missed a decision or something :)
<ejofee> i found it!!!
<ejofee> lfm!
<ejofee> lfm & nano are the best options for user-friendly text-based rescue mode.
<ejofee> please try it and opine
<siretart> Tonio_: congrats for membership, dude!
<bddebian> Tonio_ got in too?  Awesome, congrats!
<Tonio_> siretart, bddebian : thanks :)
<Tonio_> azeem: according to what I understand, both fam or gamin are daemons, but there is no client using them the way I need...
<raphink> for those interested, I'm currently working on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUReviewingGuide , a reviewing guide for MOTUs and others :)
<Tonio_> azeem: anyway I'll find another solution ;)
<raphink> just begun today but I think it can already be reviewed
<azeem> Tonio_: could be, yes
<raphink> while I'm taking a small break from it
<azeem> Tonio_: gamin has python bindings, so writing a client should be easy
<Tonio_> azeem: possibly yes ;)
<Tonio_> azeem: let me learn python and then give you a feedback ;)
<\sh> phew
<\sh> just fixed a really serious problems...
<\sh> -s
<zakame> ooh, w00t Tonio_ !!! :)
<Tonio_> zakame: introducing to python is on my todo list for 2006, but well.... I'm not a natural developper at all, so that's not my priority ;)
<zakame> Tonio_: well, not just that, but for your membership too :)
<zakame> Tonio_: I myself am taking the scenic C route, learning autotools along the way ;)
<Tonio_> zakame: thanks you, so !
<siretart> raphink: nice wiki page
<raphink> siretart: thanks, it's far from being done :)
<siretart> raphink: have you seen the suggestions from from sistpoty regarding when to (not) repack the orig.tar.gz?
<raphink> hm no
<raphink> what are they?
<zakame> yes, I'm interested on that myself (after repackaging libmemcache)
<Fritti> zakame: thanks for the URL. I'm reading it now, but I'm thinking: if I replace the .so in the package with static linking, I wouldn't have to make a libGizmo0 .deb, right? because I think it's only useful as an internal library.
<Fritti> I mean, no other packages could usefully link to libgizmo, it's just for gizmod and gizmoc both of which are included in that package
<Fritti> hmm now that I think about it, I could porbably split that out... and then I'd need a libgizmo package
<zakame> Fritti: pretty much so... experiment anyway, its your package ;)
<Fritti> heh :-)
<Fritti> will do
<Fritti> got a pointer on the other warning though?
<Fritti> W: gizmod source: out-of-date-standards-version 3.6.1.0
<raphink> 3.6.2 is the current version Fritti
<Fritti> a random sample (read: 2) of other ubuntu source packages seemed to specify that version
<Fritti> ah k
<zakame> Fritti: sed -e 's/3.6.1.0/3.6.2/' debian/control
<zakame> (if I recall my sed correctly ;)
<Fritti> yeah, thanks. I just didn't know where to look for the current correct version
<Fritti> last question (for now): if i don't want to become a full MOTU but I'd like the package to be available in Ubuntu universe, how/where do I submit it?
<zakame> Fritti: put it up on REVU and look for a couple of MOTUs to review it :)
<zakame> revu.tauware.de
<Fritti> cool, thanks!
<Fritti> I'll be lurking and rebuilding the package now. thanks for the help so far!
<zakame> Fritti: rock on :)
<raphink> Fritti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/REVU
<zakame> raphink: rocking reviewer guide :)
<raphink> zakame: just a beginning ;)
<raphink> but I think it can help both reviewers and packagers :)
<siretart> raphink: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonPackagingMistakes/ChangingTheOrigTarball
<raphink> ok
<raphink> I'll refer to it in the guide thanks much siretart
<raphink> siretart: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUReviewingGuide#head-e696647555ac4361f156922ab3bb66ada206e164
<siretart> raphink: :)
<thierry_> anyone in science team here?
<thierry_> could a MOTU accept https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/python-scientific/+bug/5950 ? I just sent a patch
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5950: "python-netcdf does not depend on python-scientific, but does need it" Fix req. for: python-scientific (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: MOTU Science, Status: Unconfirmed
<thierry_> slomo_ : ping
<azeem> thierry_: I guess somebody will tend to it sooner or later
<thierry_> azeem : k
<LaserJock> raphink: ping?
<thierry_> LaserJock : could you check https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/python-scientific/+bug/5950 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5950: "python-netcdf does not depend on python-scientific, but does need it" Fix req. for: python-scientific (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: MOTU Science, Status: Unconfirmed
<Hieronymus> * The xlibs, xlibs-data, xlibs-static-dev, xlibs-static-pic, xbase-clients, xutils, and x-window-system-dev packages have been removed.  xlibs-dev remains.  For now.
<Hieronymus> So what about liballegro-dev which depends on xlibs-static-dev and xlibs-static-pic?
<siretart> Hieronymus: I'd say thats broken and needs to be fixed
<siretart> Hieronymus: I'd suggest filing a bug to debian
<Hieronymus> siretart: Debian still has these packages
<siretart> Hieronymus: they are deprecated, and should not be used any longer
<siretart> Hieronymus: read this as: they will go away soon in debian, too
<jamessan> and many of the packages that depended on those were fixed over the weekend thanks to Amaya and a few others that did lots of NMUs
<siretart> yes
<Hieronymus> siretart: where does it say they're deprecated?
<siretart> Hieronymus: the debian x maintainers. there was a post on debian-devel-announce
<LaserJock> dholbach: ping?
<dholbach> LaserJock: pong
<LaserJock> dholbach: you package ubuntu-docs, right?
<dholbach> Yes.
<LaserJock> dholbach: how often do you take a svn snapshot?
<dholbach> I try to do every week.
<dholbach> Should I do more often?
<LaserJock> dholbach: well, no. I just commited a very alpha Packaging Guide and I wondered how long I had until you would package it :-)
<dholbach> I can do an update later on, if you like
<LaserJock> I don't want to ruin your work flow
<dholbach> No, you don't
<dholbach> I'll do later.
<LaserJock> I just wondered if you were going to do it in the next day or two
<LaserJock> I feel kinda bad right now because Unfrgiven's doc was what we had and it was more complete than what we have now
<LaserJock> but I have another person working on it and being able to use the svn repo is nice
<dholbach> I'm sure it'll rock in the end.
<LaserJock> I think so, and raphink added a wonderful Reviewing Guide to the wiki last night
<Hieronymus> siretart: http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2006/01/msg00003.html this post? It's about not using xlibs-dev
<azeem> Hieronymus: the other stuff was earlier, I think
<Hieronymus> siretart, azeem: I can't find it
<ajmitch> morning
<siretart> hi ajmitch
<dholbach> LaserJock: what dir are your changes in?
<ajmitch> hm.. more uvf exceptions to check out
<LaserJock> dholbach:  generic/packagingguide/C/
<ajmitch> dholbach: who would be crazy enough to review selinux UVF exceptions? :)
<dholbach> ajmitch: good question
<ajmitch> just some possibles, depending on what is changed upstream
<LaserJock> dholbach: is that the info you wanted?
<dholbach> LaserJock: yes
<LaserJock> dholbach: I'm going to try to get my "packaging without debhelper or cdbs" guide out today and I have a skeleton for "packaging with debhelper" from another docteam guy.
<ajmitch> I wonder if I still have enough time before feature freeze for most of this selinux stuff
<dholbach> Oh nice
<Nafallo> ajmitch: put it in bzr and tell people to contribute? :-)
<ajmitch> Nafallo: maybe
<ajmitch> Nafallo: I want to get in touch with the debianguys first
<Nafallo> yea, that's sane.
<Nafallo> manoj have everything in tla still I guess ;-)
<ajmitch> the only one I talk with a bit is rjc, who mainly does redhat :)
<ajmitch> it's not the packages that we care about now
<ajmitch> that part is basically done (patching userland)
<ajmitch> manoj maintains the other selinux utils, which is fine
<ajmitch> but the reference policy needs to be built & tuned for ubuntu, using binary modules, etc
<ajmitch> & then user management, other admin tools :)
* ajmitch has an all-day tutorial session with rjc today
<Nafallo> nice :-)
<ajmitch> http://wiki.lca2006.linux.org.au/SE%20Linux%20Tutorial
<ajmitch> I've got to head down there now for today's keynote talk :)
* ajmitch will bbl ;)
<Nafallo> hmm, I need some good docs about that stuff :-)
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> I need to try & get some done
<Fritti> is there a doc on autotools, patching Makefile.am, and how to regenerate the resulting *.in etc?
<Fritti> or basically, regenerate it yourself and put it all in .diff.gz?
<LaserJock> dholbach: woa, you added my new packaging guide to ubuntu-docs?
<Nafallo> lol
<dholbach> LaserJock: the build system added it
<Nafallo> yelp crashes on amd64, known? :-)
<Nafallo> lol
<LaserJock> dholbach: all right, well we will see how it goes. I wish I could have added more
<Nafallo> I/O warning : failed to load external entity "Cannot write to log file: /var/log/scrollkeeper.log : Permission denied"
<dholbach> Nafallo: look if   ./configure --help   gives you an option to turn off
<dholbach> LaserJock: It'll now get in with each update. :-)
<LaserJock> dholbach: ok
* Nafallo fetches sources
<Nafallo> dholbach: not as I can see...
<LaserJock> dholbach: did you happen to look at the packaging guide?
<dholbach> LaserJock: no, unfortunately not
<dholbach> LaserJock: I'm still quite busy. :-/
<dholbach> Nafallo: no scrollkeeper stufF?
<LaserJock> dholbach: lol, good. I'll have a chance to clean it up before you look at it ;-)
<Nafallo> nafallo@darkelf:~/devel/motu/yelp-2.13.3 $ ./configure --help | grep scroll
<Nafallo> nafallo@darkelf:~/devel/motu/yelp-2.13.3 $
<dholbach> :-)
<LaserJock> dholbach: I get that error as well when I try gnome-help
<Nafallo> dholbach: ^ :-)
* dholbach hugs LaserJock
<LaserJock> but I don't get it in my dapper chroot
<dholbach> Nafallo: ah sorry, now i understood -- thought it was a build problem
<dholbach> Yeah, I know about the bug, it's filed already
<Nafallo> oki :-)
<Nafallo> workaround would be to chmod 666 /var/log/scrollkeeper.log?
<Nafallo> nope :-P
<Nafallo> I/O warning : failed to load external entity ""
<Nafallo> LaserJock: dude. that manual got thinner then ever :-)
* Nafallo read it via http :-P
<LaserJock> right
<LaserJock> well, I'm working on it ;-)
<Nafallo> yea, I know it's a WIP :-)
<LaserJock> I'm hoping not to many people will get mad at me
<LaserJock> I don't know if anybody was really using the old one too much
<LaserJock> but it was a real pain having my work not be in the docteam repo
<LaserJock> and it motivates me to get it done ;-)
<Nafallo> agreed. I always liked the wiki better than the old one :-)
<LaserJock> I'm hoping to incorporate the wiki a lot, we need to have a permanent home for some of the awesome material we are getting
<Nafallo> agreed
<LaserJock> I just find it is easier to have it in one doc rather than scattered all over the wiki
<Fritti> so... any pointer on how to handle Makefile.am patches yet? Shall I put that in patches/01_useful_patch and the resulting auto* regeneration patch in patches/02_god_i_hate_autotools.patch?
<Fritti> I guess I'm good at killing the conversation here.. sorry people :-)
<LaserJock> Fritti: don't be sorry, I just don't know how to answer your question
<Fritti> nah, just joking; new to this .deb packaging stuff (I'm used to FreeBSD ports), but I guess I shouldn't have picked stuff like this as my first package
<LaserJock> Fritti: so wouldn't you patch the Makefile.am and then wouldn't building the package genrate the .in
<Fritti> could do that, but then it would depend on a specific version of automake
<Fritti> can't guarantee that it'd be the same on the build machine I guess
<Fritti> I ran into this same problem with FreeBSD ports which is why I'm grumbling at auto*
<Nafallo> does anyone like auto*? :-)
<Fritti> developers I guess
<Fritti> at any rate if every upstream used the newest version I guess there would be no problems
<seth|lappy> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1416 (kde style needs review, if anyone's bored) :)
<Nafallo> tired, not bored :-P
<seth|lappy> hehe
<crimsun> 'lo bddebian
<marcin`> hello MOTUs
<marcin`> got a question about launchpad and vtiger
<marcin`> there is bounty: https://launchpad.net/bounties/vtiger-universe
<marcin`> and I got this package almost ready
<marcin`> could someone tell me what is the procedure to claim bounty and upload package to universe?
<LaserJock> Kyral: how's it going?
<Kyral> brb, gotta throw the laundry into the dryer :P
<Kyral> okay
<Kyral> I jumped back to GNOME
<Kyral> I wanna see Cairo + X11R7 + XCompmgr in action :P
<LaserJock> are you trying right now?
<Kyral> yah
<LaserJock> is it good?
<Kyral> I'm trying lol
<LaserJock> oh, I though you were "trying it out" not "trying to get it going" ;-)
<Kyral> and GNOME-Terminal crashed lol
<Kyral> okay this rocks lol
<sivang> Kyral: working now?
<Kyral> XCompmgr seems a lot less busted lol
<Kyral> and m,y system Resource usage went down...ironically
<Kyral> Maybe its because the RAM on the video card is being used to draw the screen
<sivang> Kyral: how do I set it up on dapper?
<Kyral> First activate XCompmgr the usual way
<Kyral> then just go to GNOME Look and snag a Cairo theme
<Kyral> screen seems iffy with it..
<Kyral> bah it just crashed
* Nafallo holds of that crap for a while longer then ;-)
<Kyral> screen flickerd and then I saw that the shadows weren't there
<Kyral> Transset works nicely too
<Kyral> just hit the Panel with Transset :P
<raphink> marcin`: I'm in contact with the guy who posted the bounty since a month
<raphink> and i've been working on it oo
<raphink> too
<raphink> marcin`: just know that whatis required is not merely a package
<raphink> you have to use debconf and such to get the package to set up automatically
<raphink> marcin`: if you're planning on finishing this bounty soon, I can give you the work i've done so far
<raphink> marcin`: the pbs I've encountered are mosly due to mysql settings
<raphink> marcin`: this guy would like this app to install and work without a single command to put in a console
<raphink> just clicks in synaptic or so
<raphink> and mysql needs to be set in a console
<raphink> marcin`: if you find a way, I'm interested in knowing, even for other packages
<LaserJock> hi raphink
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> it seems stable if you disable the drop shadows..
<thierry> dholbach : ping
<LaserJock> Kyral: yeah, I always found it stable when I disablee all the reasons I wanted to have it ;-)
<Kyral> well, fade in and out work
<Kyral> and Transset stays stable
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> I find it odd that this isn't in the repos...considering where it comes from...
<Kyral> http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=683
<crimsun> the spammers are out in force
<Kyral> who?
<xhaker> Kyral: <itsmeeh> must go today 1 alienware area51-m 5700 laptop price 650 includes shipping, carry case. message me on mcsltd@telusmail.net on msn or on mikcomputing on aim
<xhaker> lol
<Kyral> ah
<LaserJock> crimsun: yeah, I got the same spam on #vim
<Fritti> can I just tell you random people in here that I absolutely hate that 'autom4te.cache' directory
<dholbach> thierry: pong
<raphink> marcin`: got my message?
<raphink> dholbach: did you have a look at the reviewing guide I worked on today?
<dholbach> raphink: no, I didn't
<marcin`> raphink: just a moment
<dholbach> sorry
<raphink> dholbach: no pb ;)
<raphink> dholbach: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUReviewingGuide if you want to give me your comments on that part
<dholbach> i'll now prepare a talk for tomorrow's linuxdays.lu - so don't ask for anything important just today
<dholbach> you could ask for comments on the mailing list though
<LaserJock> raphink: I thought it was really cool
<marcin`> raphink: ok got it
<thierry> dholbach : you told me you could find someone to review my package...
<raphink> marcin`: so if you want what i've done so far I can give it to you
<raphink> marcin`: as I said i'm already in contact with the guy
<dholbach> thierry: i told you that I'd search a reviewer for you?
<raphink> marcin`: and I consider this a rather difficult packaging, but I don't know your skills yet ;)
<dholbach> thierry: please just ask in here.
<raphink> LaserJock: you've read it so far?
<marcin`> raphink: if you could then please mail me what you got currently
<LaserJock> raphink: yeah, read it when I got up this morning. I had a bunch of wiki emails when I got up ;-)
<marcin`> raphink: in fact I really wan't to have package with vtiger for tomorrow
<raphink> marcin`: http://raphink.free.fr/packages/
<raphink> marcin`: this is what I had a month ago
<marcin`> raphink: because I need this to deploy vtiger in company I work for
<marcin`> raphink: well then I got this already
<thierry> dholbach : ok no problem
<raphink> marcin`: oh you worked on my package,
<thierry> anyone who could review my package? libfxruby1.4
<marcin`> raphink: kind of... :)
<Kyral> what port does MySQL listen on?
<marcin`> raphink: but in fact I changed a lot
<raphink> what did you change marcin` ?
<raphink> marcin`: if you want, we can worked together on it ;)
<raphink> s/worked/work
<Fritti> Kyral: 3306 I think
<marcin`> raphink: well ok but not today it's 23:08 here but I'm incredibely tired I worked on some custom module for vtiger all night yesterday
<raphink> sure not today
<marcin`> raphink: but sure - I'll start tomorrow morning
<raphink> feel free to ping me when you want to work on it
<raphink> we're on the same time zone so it shoudln't be too ahrd
<raphink> hard
<Fritti> does running 'debuild' imply a -P when running dh_strip ?
<marcin`> raphink: another thing is that I got custom infrastructure for packaging
<raphink> how do you mean marcin` ?
<marcin`> raphink: just bunch of make scripts that work simmilar to garnome and they
<raphink> hmm as long as it's fine with policy that's ok I guess
<marcin`> raphink: do some things automagically - such as downloads, cvs checkouts etc.
<raphink> the goal is to get the package(s) in universe though
<raphink> hmmpf
<raphink> if they are just maintainer tools that's fine
<raphink> but if they run at build or so
<raphink> I don't think we want that in universe
<marcin`> raphink: yes they are maintainer tools
<raphink> we've got enough of such crap around
<marcin`> raphink: I only use cdbs in rules or just plain makefile
<raphink> I use cdbs too
<Fritti> right. i think dh_strip doesn't understand --tmpdir: $ dh_strip --tmpdir=debian/tmp
<Fritti> dh_strip: -P was specified, but multiple packages would be acted on (gizmod,gizmoc,libgizmoplugins0,libgizmo0,libgizmo0-dev).
<raphink> but the auto update option is not to be used though if youw ere thinking of it marcin`
<raphink> well I think you saw it if you worked on my package
<raphink> I used cdbs and install files debian/
<marcin`> raphink: yes I realized that
<marcin`> raphink: anyway back to work - you live in France right?
<raphink> yep
<raphink> but I'm in holland right now
<marcin`> raphink: ok so your working hours are simmilar to mine so I'll try to ping you tomorrow
<raphink> yes
<raphink> good
<Fritti> doh. --tmpdir equals -P. so much for useful error messages :-/
<marcin`> raphink: night
<raphink> night marcin`
<Fritti> Now running lintian...
<Fritti> Finished running lintian.
<Fritti> YAY
#ubuntu-motu 2006-01-31
<thierry> raphink : could you review my package? libfxruby1.4 ?
<raphink> not right now thierry I'm a bit busy
<raphink> :)
<thierry> raphink : no problem :)
<raphink> thierry: I'm working on a reviewing guide right now :)
<raphink> would you like to review it (for a change) ?
<jvw> RFC on an informal poll I intend to start within Debian: http://master.debian.org/~jeroen/polls/maintainer-field/ballot.txt
<raphink> nice
<thierry> raphink : with pleasure! link?
<raphink> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUReviewingGuide
<raphink> I'm editing it, so it's growing and changing
<thierry> raphink : the only problem is that I'm not a package reviewer but I can take a look anyway from what I know
<raphink> then you can learn from it :)
<Fritti> raphink: is it related to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewingTips ?
<Fritti> I got sent there from http://revu.tauware.de/
<raphink> Fritti: I'm trying to gather all the things I know about reviewing and make a method out of it
<raphink> so I use ReviewingTips aswell
<Fritti> ok
<raphink> but I aim to create a much more complete document
<raphink> for both reviewers and packagers
<raphink> if packagers could have a look at it and check their own packages
<raphink> it would be a great thing for reviewers :)
<raphink> if packagers checked all the points i've already listed on that page
<raphink> that would make reviewing on REVU much easier
<thierry> raphink : a little thing, "and check the diff has no output." you should say something more clear like "if there's no output, then the tarball are the same" nothing big, but more clear for beginner
<raphink> thierry: you understand it ?
<raphink> ;)
<thierry> raphink : me yes, but before a MOTU told me by reviewing my package, I wouldn't have understood
<raphink> it's aimed to packagers so ... but I guess I can try to make it clearer yes
<Fritti> raphink: note that I just finished my first package, but if I'm understanding the 'build test / debuild' section correctly, not even a diff for {config.guess,config.sub} is allowed?
<Fritti> (i have that right now, don't see a way to avoid it)
<raphink> theorically no
<Fritti> hmm
<raphink> I am totally aware that config.guess and config.sub are often pbs from automake crapy stuff
<raphink> and I have the same issues myself
<raphink> say
<raphink> the diff should be as small as possible
<raphink> if you can't avoid it, well then we do with it
<raphink> ;)
<Fritti> noted
<Fritti> thanks
<Fritti> if I want to submit a package to REVU, do I need to build for Dapper or for Breezy?
<tseng> dapper
<raphink> dapper
<raphink> breezy is frozn
<raphink> frozen
<thierry> raphink : you could maybe change the "License" section by "License use by upstream (License file)" I've got confuse, I first tough you were talking about the debian/copyright stuff... maybe it's just me who's confused for nothing ;)
<raphink> no NEW package is added to it
<raphink> hi tseng btw :)
<thierry> *"license used by...
<raphink> I am talking about debian/copyright
<raphink> ;)
<thierry> raphink : well why splitting it in two?
<Fritti> ok, thanks. need to set up a pbuilder environemnt for dapper then, that'll be tomorrow
<Fritti> at least it works on my breezy box now :-)
<raphink> thierry: oh just because I wanted debian/copyright in the debian/ section
<thierry> raphink : you should put everything in debian/copyright section no?
<raphink> but at first I had put it in the License section
<thierry> raphink : you also don't talk about man pages... wich I discovered for my last package, are pretty important
<raphink> thierry: it's not finished yet
<raphink> thierry: i've only began this document today ;)
<raphink> s/began/begun/
<raphink> so I will talk about man pages, and desktop files, and all :)
<thierry> raphink : ok, so the stuff wich is already there seems great to me except the copyright stuff that I think should be all in one but this is understable this way too
<Nafallo> sounds like another packaging guide to me :-P
<raphink> Nafallo: can be, too
<raphink> but I write it as a checklist
<raphink> rather than a mere guide to packaging
<raphink> I won't explain how to use dh_make, dh_stuff or cdbs
<Nafallo> packaging cheatsheet ;-)
<raphink> how to sign the package, how to run debuild or dpkg-buildpackage and so on
<raphink> I'm focused on details and checking all important details
<raphink> so to me it's a reviewing guide rather than a packaging one
<raphink> but as I've put in the intro, it's useful for packagers too
<raphink> to check their own packages
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> cause I think packagers should review their work properly before upload it
<raphink> s/upload/uploading/
<zyga_> is there any tool that automatically turns .tar.bz2 into properly-named .orig.tar.gz?
<raphink> not that I know of zyga_
<raphink> bunzip2 yourpackage.tar.bz2 && gzip -9 yourpackage.tar && mv yourpackage.tar.gz yourpackage.orig.tar.gz
<raphink> does it
<raphink> :)
<zyga_> ;-)
<zyga_> done, I was trying to avoid mistakes if there is a know tool that does the jobs
<raphink> it's good this way zyga_
<raphink> please drop a comment in debian/changelog about repackaging the upstream tarball
<zyga_> I did
<raphink> good :)
<zyga_> I've updated gazpacho to .0.6.4
<zyga_> I need to find kov to let him know ;-)
<raphink> ok
<zyga_> works great
<zyga_> :-)
<raphink> zyga_: what works great?
<dholbach> good night
<raphink> night dholbach :)
<zyga_> raphink: gazpacho
<raphink> ah ok
* Kyral goes through GNOMEFiles and looks up new things to package
<Nafallo> Kyral: gnome-reset! :-D
<Nafallo> http://blogs.gnome.org/view/rodrigo/2006/01/24/0
<Kyral> http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=848
<Kyral> and this
<Kyral> http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1020
<Nafallo> :-)
<Kyral> The Advanced thing looks NICE
<infinito> anyone here knows howto change the deafult email for an user, so dch takes it?
<Kyral> export DEBEMAIL=
<Kyral> foo@bar.com :P
<Kyral> damn return key
<infinito> Kyral: thanks!
<Kyral> you may wanna put it in your .bash_profile
<Kyral> so it gets exported everytime bash is run (like a term window)
<Nafallo> DEBFULLNAME is also nice :-)
<infinito> umm any idea on howto do this for global system?
<Kyral> .bash_profile
<Kyral> put it in there :P
<infinito> thanks
<raphink> any idea why this is a question for #ubuntu-motu ?
<raphink> ;)
<infinito> im sorry
<raphink> np ;)
<infinito> i know this is not the best place, but you were supposed to know the answer (as it is)
<raphink> hehe
* Nafallo improves network-manager again :-P
* Nafallo uploads nm and goes to bed :-P
<infinito> maybe someone can try to package alltray, which is great
<raphink> maybe you can try it, even :)
<raphink> infinito: ^^
<infinito> raphink: im not very good at packaging ;)
<raphink> you can learn
<raphink> before being good, we all have to learn :)
<raphink> infinito: we're also here to mentor new packagers ;)
<infinito> cdbs is totally banned i suppose...
<raphink> not at all
<raphink> I use cdbs
<raphink> cdbs can be very good
<raphink> auto-update of debian/control through cdbs is _totally_ banned though
<raphink> but that's about what is banned in cdbs ;)
<raphink> I appreciate very much a clean package made with cdbs :)
<infinito> one question, how do u realize what exact dependencies needs a package (both build and install)?
<raphink> infinito: it's often in the doc of the tarball
<raphink> INSTALL and README help
<raphink> infinito: you can also grep the source for includes
<azeem> if it uses pkg-config, configure.in is a big help as well
<infinito> and if a program depends on autotools for compiling, those should be added to control or with debhelper is enough?
<raphink> if it requires autotools to build, then autotools should be in Build-Depends
<azeem> in most cases, programs do not require autotools to be actually installed
<raphink> hi cyberserver
<cyberserver> hi ! ;-)
<azeem> that's the whole point of having ./configure posix-shell
<raphink> cyberserver: https://launchpad.net/people/motuim
<raphink> that's the team for IM
<raphink> and \sh is a kubuntu dev in this team cyberserver
<hub> hey
<raphink> hi hub
<infinito> if a program uses gettext, it has any build dependecies on that?
<cyberserver> raphink:  Thanks for the intro, I'll look around first and I'll post some comments as soon as I feel I'm up to date with you all :-)
<raphink> cyberserver: oh well MOTUs is a whole world
<raphink> s/world/universe/
<cyberserver> lol
<raphink> feel free to talk on here and ask questions
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> infinito: if it just uses it to run, then I guess it's a Depends, not a Build-Depends
<hub> raphink: is it possible to review this: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1472 ?
<hub> raphink: I can't because I'm the packager :-)
<raphink> not right now
<raphink> i'm tired :(
<hub> raphink: when you have some time
<hub> no rush, but it has been idling
<raphink> hehe I know
<raphink> I have this pb with other stuff ;)
<raphink> I'll review it if you review konq-kim
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> hehe
<hub> ok
<raphink> hub: did you have a look at my reviewing guide, too?
* raphink is advertising his wiki work today :)
<raphink> did you read it hub ?
<cyberserver> Ok... so I faced some days ago this behaviour that it may seem not what is wanted: I'v been checking the behviour of ubuntu/kubuntu when plugging/inserting removable medium (I'm trying CD's and usb pens) ..
<raphink> hub: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUReviewingGuide so you can tell me what you think :)
<hub> raphink: I didn't have time to read it completel
<raphink> hehe
<hub> but I'll do now
<raphink> oh ok :)
<raphink> it's not complete I'm afraid ;)
<raphink> cyberserver: what is wrong?
<raphink> cyberserver: what is wrong with removable medias?
<cyberserver> .... I have 2 comments I would like to discuss:  1 - If you boot ubuntu with a CD already inside your drive, it will not show up in the desktop. (Haven't reproduced in kubuntu to see if same thing happens or not). Then it is harder to reach the 'umount' or 'eject' , as we need to locate the device that would be expected to be on the desktop...
<cyberserver> 2 - I've tried this with kubuntu just some minutes ago: You can insert a CD and eject if by hand (pushing the cd eject button) ..... but if you choose the "open in new window", even if you close the window later, you'll need to use the 'eject' comand right-clicking the CD icon... as the 'phisical' cd eject button will not trigguer the cd ejection....
<raphink> cyberserver: oh I thought you wanted to talk about MOTU IM stuff
<raphink> cyberserver: this behaviour is a feature
<raphink> and has always been in unix systems as far as I remember
<raphink> a mounted cdrom cannot be ejected manually
<raphink> it is not the way windows handles it
<cyberserver> raphink: OOOooopsss... bad english then: I wanted to talk about usability... not do talk about usability in IM stuff :-p
<raphink> but it is the way unix systems do
<raphink> and macos does the same btw
<raphink> it is totally normal that the eject button doesn't work when the CD has been mounted
<raphink> cyberserver: does that answer ?
<cyberserver> raphink: agreed.. but could this be consistent? I'm not sure if it can:   a) to disable the eject button completely ( we would not be able to eject even if we just plugged in the cd)     or      b)   Implement a timeout so that removable media would be auto-umounted after xxx seconds of inactivity ? then the eject button would worka again.
<raphink> no I don't think we want that
<cyberserver> raphink: I'm not saying I'm right. I'm just wondering if it would be better, or if it could be done at all
<cyberserver> raphink: ok.
<raphink> autounmounting devices is a weird feature imo
<raphink> my mom got used to ejecting CDROMs on the desktop by right clicking on the icon
<raphink> I'm sure most people can do it ;)
<raphink> when I put a CD in the tray
<raphink> and I mount it
<hub> could be worse
<raphink> I don't want it to be unmounted after an amount of time
<raphink> hub: what?
<hub> we could be run the autorun
<cyberserver> raphink: Ok, I have no problem with that. I'll just educate people that way. I've done it once... I'll do it again! :-p
<raphink> hehe
<hub> the one that says to insert CD1
<hub> when the program requested CD2
<raphink> oh yes
<hub> (you just inserted)
<raphink> hehe
* hub has to fix his machine
<raphink> cyberserver: our goal is not to make linux look like windows though ;)
<raphink> and if linux systems behave this way on this matter, there is a good reason
<cyberserver> raphink: agreed :-)
<raphink> ;)
<hub> ok
<hub> tranfered upstairs
<raphink> so it's a matter of educating people
<raphink> which is good
<hub> am I the only one to have udev issues?
<raphink> by educating them to do it with CDROMs
<raphink> they'll do it more easily with USBkeys
<hub> bingo
<hub> console fscked
<raphink> while USB keys can be removed without ejecting them even when mounted (physically I mean)
<raphink> and it's not good at all ;)
<cyberserver> raphink: So... I guess that usb-pen  "auto-sync" is not  an interesting feature also?   So that they dont lose the data when hot-plugging it without "safely remove" ?
<cyberserver> raphink: let me rephrase:
<raphink> educating people is the best way imo
<raphink> cyberserver: you mean backup-ing the usb key to the HD while it's in use in case it's removed unsafely?
<cyberserver> raphink: I've seen solutions where the pen would be mounted with   "sync" option  (If I'm not mistaken) , therefore ...
<cyberserver> raphink: ... no, not that
<raphink> then what?
<raphink> what is this sync option?
<raphink> hub: did you go through the guide?
<hub> I got interrupted by $GF that want something that is on the machin that is hosed
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> I'm working on $GF's machine and she's sleeping
<raphink> so that wouldn't happen to me
<hub> raphink: it is 8:33 here
<hub> and she wants stuff off MY machine
<raphink> it's 2:33 here
<hub> I know
<raphink> oh
<cyberserver> raphink: I was seing 2 options:   "sync" on mount option.   or forcing 'sync /dev/sda' (again, after a timeout, somewhat like in the cd).      'sync' in the fstab/mount option will make "unbuffered" writes to the device (writing to usb would become synchronous, like msdos does with floppyes).    'sync' on a command like 'sync /dev/sda' (IIRC) forces the system to flush the buffered writes to the device...
<raphink> ok
<cyberserver> raphink: So I was thinking about 2 different syncs :   /bin/sync   (see #man sync), or sync on the fstab option
<cyberserver> raphink: I will agree that neither is needed if the user is educated properly
<cyberserver> raphink: And I agree that explaining the user that "we need to umount a cd" and "we need to umount a usb pen" as both are removable devices is easier
<cyberserver> than explaining that cd's are one way and usb pens are another way
<cyberserver> I would also would like to discuss the way konqueror handles video ... basically it doesn't handle it nicely....
<cyberserver> but I would likt to discuss tha
<cyberserver> that
<bddebian> Why would dpatch try to apply from ./ ?
<bddebian> ajmitch: Wake up man
<Kyral> BOO!
<bddebian> Heya Kyral
<bddebian> Kyral: You have any idea why dpatch would try to apply in ./ ?
<Kyral> nope
<Kyral> I don't even know how to use DPatch :P
<bddebian> Well WTF? :-)
<LaserJock> StevenK: ping?
<bddebian> Fuck I hate this time of day :-(
<LaserJock> bddebian: eh?
<bddebian> LaserJock: Everyone is asleep or such :-)
<LaserJock> well, I'm not. I'm fixing dinner
<bddebian> :-)
<bddebian> I'm "fixing" cuetools :-)
<bddebian> theCore what? :-)
<theCore> bddebian: what what ? :/
<theCore> bddebian, btw, hello
<bddebian> You're theCore of what? :-)
<bddebian> Hello :-)
<theCore> bddebian, ah, theCore of my mind ! (nah, actually my nick come from the game that got me into computing )
<theCore> bddebian, Total Annihilation
<bddebian> Ah, cool
<LaserJock> hi theCore
<theCore> LaserJock, hi
<theCore> LaserJock, I'm mailing some artwork, then I will continue working the Packaging Guide
<Kyral> Showertime
<LaserJock> theCore: ok great, I did a lot of work today, I will probably commit again tonight
<Kyral> oh wait...I meant to say that in the Forums chan
<Kyral> *red*
<ajmitch> afternoon
<bddebian> ajmitch!!!
<LaserJock> hi ajmitch
<bddebian> ajmitch: Do you have a minute to help me?
<Kyral> I know we aren't supposed to touch the source without patches..but does that include patching the Makefile to use $(PREFIX)?
<LaserJock> Kyral: make a patch
<Kyral> just askin' :P
<Kyral> CDBS here I come lol
<Kyral> wait...does debhelper.mk call dh_desktop
<LaserJock> Kyral: you don't need CDBS just for patching a Makefile
<ajmitch> bddebian: with what?
<ajmitch> bddebian: I don't know how long the laptop battery will last
<StevenK> LaserJock?
<LaserJock> StevenK: did you get your upload rights worked out?
<LaserJock> StevenK: you were going to upload vnc4 for me
<crimsun> I thought I saw a StevenK upload yesterday?
<crimsun> (quodlibet)
<LaserJock> yeah, I saw that too so I was hoping to see vnc4 go by as well ;-)
<crimsun> I can do it if he's busy; point me to the debdiff
<LaserJock> He's got it
<crimsun> k
<LaserJock> I just would reallly like to get vnc installed soon :-)
<LaserJock> I tried FreeNX but couldn't get it to work
<StevenK> LaserJock: Ah.
<StevenK> Yeah, well.
<StevenK> vnc4 FTBFS, doko has made 2 uploads, and it includes vital parts of the XFree86 source.
<StevenK> IOW, don't hold your breath.
<LaserJock> StevenK: ok, I'm going to have another go at FreeNX. It's supposed to be faster. Don't sweat it ;-0
<StevenK> nfs:/srv/media        429G  368G   61G  86% /media/media
<StevenK> Hrm. I think I need a new drive soon.
<LaserJock> Seveas: ping?
<LaserJock> does FreeNX have to use the ssh port?
<minghua> Is the time for MOTU meeting decided yet?
<ajmitch> nope
<Seveas> hub, ping
<ejofee> does the default (k)ubuntu install *also* include xterm? i want to create a .desktop script which works on both ubuntu and kubuntu.
<Burgundavia> ejofee, yes, by the seed list
<ejofee> Burgundavia: thanks
<ejofee> Burgundavia: where do i find the seed list?
<Burgundavia> ejofee, people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/seeds
<Burgundavia> cjwatson = Kamion
<ejofee> Burgundavia: thanks
<ejofee> Burgundavia: was that a correction?
<Burgundavia> ejofee, no, pointing out who answered you in -devel
<ejofee> Burgundavia: oh, nice, thanks
<ejofee> Burgundavia: what do you think about my suggestion?
<ejofee> (on #ubuntu-devel)
<Burgundavia> ejofee, sorry, don;t have enough technical knowledge to comment either way
<ejofee> Burgundavia: this is something that mandriva does very successfully
<Burgundavia> bring it up on the mailing list with a good argument why for and why mandriva does it
<Burgundavia> not just, we should do X because Y distro does it
<ejofee> Burgundavia: i didn't begin with "mandriva does it". i began with "this way we won't say "use gedit <path> or kwrite <path>" to the noobs".
<ejofee> :)
<Burgundavia> avoid the word newbies and noobs
<ejofee> Burgundavia: why?!
<Burgundavia> it is rude
<ejofee> Burgundavia: is it offensive?
<ejofee> Burgundavia: didn't know that
<ejofee> Burgundavia: what should i use instead (if i want to express the same idea)?
<minghua> new users?
<ejofee> Burgundavia, minghua: i wonder why a "newbye" would sound rude.
<Burgundavia> ejofee, simply don't talk about new users. Talk about user expectations and how this might impact users of different skill levels
<Burgundavia> think of it like a sales pitch
<minghua> ejofee: I am not sure about "newbie" either, but "noobs" are sure offensive AFAIK
<ejofee> Burgundavia, minghua: thanks
<Burgundavia> ejofee, np
<Burgundavia> noobs also sounds unprofessional
<Gloubiboulga> morning
<minghua> It's Burgundavia providing advice, I am just interrupting :-)
<ejofee> minghua :)
<ejofee> "apt-get install openssh-server" also runs sshd by default?
<minghua> I suppose so
<minghua> that's the debian way of thinking: "if you install a server package, of course you want to run it; if you don't want to run it anymore, remove it"
<Tonio_> hi there
<ajmitch> hello Tonio_
<ajmitch> sigh, automatix hits digg.com
<minghua> ajmitch: maybe automatrix can have some positive effect eventually
<minghua> at least no one is complaining about automatrix on ubuntu-devel list yet :-P
<ajmitch> we haven't been commanded by irate users to package it yet
<siretart> hi
<siretart> ajmitch: I think there are some good points in automatrix, but there is also a lot of crackful stuff
<siretart> ajmitch: I think it would be perhaps best if the author would work with a couple of MOTUs to get it in a less crackful state in order to include it to ubuntu
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> though I don't see it happening soon
<siretart> sadly, yes
<ajmitch> ah, I see sabdfl is online :)
<ajmitch> siretart: what have you been up to this week?
<ajmitch> siretart: also, have you worked on those other specs from UBZ lately?
<siretart> ajmitch: oh, sorry, I was too focused on other stuff, sadly :(
<ajmitch> yeah I understand
<ajmitch> I just got back to selinux lately
<siretart> I really need to focus on my UBZ specs (read: get revu2 to do something) :(
<ajmitch> yes, I want to have time for it also
<ajmitch> but I also want selinux to be useful by feature freeze :(
<siretart> I also worked on aspectc++ on amd64 (I got it working somehow), and got co maintainer in debian for oops
<siretart> I understand
<ajmitch> my main task now is trying to get a decent policy package together
<ajmitch> which is the bulk of the work that RH employs people fulltime for :)
<siretart> :)
<ajmitch> LCA has been bad for my ubuntu productivity
<ajmitch> morning \sh
* ajmitch blames Lathiat 
<Mithrandir> hi ajmitch
<ajmitch> hi Mithrandir
* ajmitch really needs to understand make better to figure out what is broken on this policy
<\sh> moins
<\sh> fixing broken java software
<\sh> oh wow...I'm insane
<Treenaks> \sh: we know ;)
<\sh> Treenaks: this is really serious...I don't know java :)
<ajmitch> \sh: we'll swap - you fix this selinux policy for me :)
<\sh> ajmitch: dude, I'm fixing broken java software on a suse linux..are you sure, you want me to fix the selinux policy for you?
<ajmitch> ah, I'll pass :)
* Treenaks hands \sh the cyanide capsule
<ajmitch> \sh: I'm just trying to track through a makefile at the moment, before I dig into the m4 macros
<ajmitch> oh this is worrying
<ajmitch> awk is giving different results on the same input, on 2 machines running dapper
<ajmitch> same locale..
<ajmitch> aha
<ajmitch> one is gawk, the other mawk
* ajmitch stabs 
<ajmitch> and that was all that was needed to get policy built
<ajmitch> sigh
<StevenK> ajmitch: You're up late.
<ajmitch> yes, I wanted to get this working :)
<ajmitch> only a few weeks until feature freeze, so I've got to move fast
<ajmitch> libsepol.verify_module_requirements: Module dmesg's global requirements were not met: type/attribute dmesg_exec_t
<ajmitch> libsemanage.semanage_link_sandbox: Link packages failed
<ajmitch> yay!
<ajmitch> ok, I go sleep now
<\sh> grmpf...
<phanatic> hi people
<siretart> https://launchpad.net/people/motu/+poll/next-meeting-05
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:siretart] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Ubuntu Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUTodo | https://launchpad.net/people/motu/+poll/next-meeting-05
<zakame> evening MOTUs
<phanatic> hi zakame
<phanatic> zakame: could you have a look at this one: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1579 you've commented once on an earlier version
<zakame> phanatic: checking :)
<phanatic> zakame: thx
<zakame> wb ogra
<zakame> hm I notice I'm not yet in LP's motu (bugs) team, can an admin add me? :)
<zakame> wb Amaranth
<Amaranth> wb?
<zakame> welcome back
* Amaranth was last here 12 hours ago :P
<zakame> heh
<zakame> hm LP down again?
<Amaranth> works here
<zakame> waah must be my dialup acting up :(
<zakame> wb Nafallo
<Nafallo> thanks zakame :-)
* Nafallo has his new mobile doing the initial charging.
<Nafallo> is 6 hours the correct time for such things?
<Treenaks> Nafallo: I usually let it charge overnight
<zakame> same here
<zakame> 9 to 9 hours iirc
<Nafallo> hmm
<zakame> er, that should be 6 to 9
<Nafallo> there is nothing written anywhere about this in the manual :-P
<Nafallo> baah, 6 hours is a lot when you just want to start playing with it :-P
<Nafallo> lol, my old mobile moo'd at me!
<Nafallo> was my girlfriend calling :-P
<zakame> lol
<zakame> hehe
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Nafallo> morning bddebian
<bddebian> Hello Nafallo
<bddebian> Heya crimsun
<crimsun> 'morning, bddebian
* Kyral wonders if he should file a bug on xfce4-terminal
<crimsun> sure
<Kyral> the wierd problem I have with Screen only happens on Xfce4 Terminal
<Kyral> and not on GNOME-Terminal
<crimsun> what sort?
<Kyral> uuh yanno how it defaults to "Auto-Detect" for what the backspace key does?
<crimsun> the ctrl+h issue?
<Kyral> yah
<crimsun> that seems to be a screen issue
<Kyral> noo....doesn't happen in GNOME-Terminal
<crimsun> same thing occurred with rxvt-unicode
<Kyral> so file in Screen?
<crimsun> (trying to find the issue)
<Kyral> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/screen/+bug/29787
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29787 in screen: "Not detecting Backspace correctly" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<Kyral> Feel free to modify it
<crimsun> Ubugtu: bug 3690
<Ubugtu> (bug <abbreviation> <number>) -- Look up bug <number> in the bugtracker associated with <abbreviation>.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3690 in rxvt-unicode: "backspace does not work in screen." [Normal,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3690
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> why was it rejected?
<Kyral> hmm
<crimsun> it's not a bug, it's a configuration detail
* Kyral falls down
<Kyral> that sounds so close to the "Its not a bug, its a feature!" Response
<Kyral> Feel free to reject my bug then...
<crimsun> except in this case it very much is a compile-time option /and/ a configuration issue
<crimsun> no need, you can close it or keep it as you wish
<Kyral> so? *blank look*
<Kyral> I'll drop its priorty to minor
<crimsun> I'm not particularly keen on generating a merge delta just for that compile-time option; see if it's filed upstream (Debian and/or schorp)
<Kyral> can I go to the bathroom first? :P
<crimsun> no :p
* crimsun kids, of course
<Kyral> screw you! My bowels take orders from  no one! Even myself!
<Kyral> ;P
<bddebian> Hmm
<Kyral> back
<Kyral> Where do people get those "Powered By" images...
<Nafallo> gimp? :-)
<Kyral> lol
<Kyral> I somehow thought that there was like a massive website with them lol
<Kyral> http://www.zwahlendesign.ch/en/node/19
<Kyral> Good on the guy for GPLing them!
<Kyral> http://www.zwahlendesign.ch/images/badges2/toocoolforie_80x15.png <--LOL
<Gloubiboulga> slomo, I've reuploaded libswitch http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1616
<Gloubiboulga> if you got time to review it...
<lucas> hi motus
<lucas> siretart: what's the status regarding backups on tiber ?
<lucas> ogra: have we received an answer from Kamion regarding UVF exc requests ?
<slomo> Gloubiboulga: later, ok? :)
<bmonty> hey LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi bmonty
<robotgeek> LaserJock: I contacted the pyrobotics folks, they asked me to go ahead.
<LaserJock> robotgeek: very good
<robotgeek> i havent heard anything from the debian ITP guy though
<robotgeek> LaserJock: should i go ahead and package it, or wait for the guy to contact me?
<LaserJock> robotgeek: I would go ahead and start. That ITP is really old. If you don't hear from him by the time your done maybe you could email debian-mentors or something
<robotgeek> LaserJock: okay, i'll get started then
<Gloubiboulga> slomo, ok :)
<slomo> Gloubiboulga: soname is still unfixed? :(
<Gloubiboulga> ?
<Gloubiboulga> it's fixed now
<zyga> hi
<zyga> can someone remind me when do we sync stuff from unstable that is already in debian and ubuntu but debian has a newer version?
<siretart> zyga: after dapper release
<slomo> Gloubiboulga: hmm... i'll take a closer look and don't trust the debdiff :)
<zyga> siretart: we're alredy past the freeze?
<Gloubiboulga> slomo, the package is built against a new tarball
<siretart> zyga: yepp
<ajmitch> morning all
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<siretart> outside it is -5 degrees.. *freezing*..
<slomo> hi ajmitch
<slomo> siretart: -9 here ;)
<siretart> morning ajmitch!
<siretart> slomo: yesterday we had -14 in the morning :/
<slomo> Gloubiboulga: oh... autotools and libtool this time :)
<siretart> ajmitch has perhaps +25 or something... :/
<zyga> siretart: -28 in the night here yesterday
<ajmitch> siretart: not quite, it's just 8am :)
<zyga> (note - not +)
<Gloubiboulga> slomo, yep!
<ajmitch> it *might* get up to 25 or so here today
<siretart> zyga: so we agree that we are in freeze ;)
<siretart> ajmitch: hehe
<zyga> siretart: most definitly
* ajmitch would love to have some caffeine
<siretart> what do you think about using launchpad polls for our next meeting date?
<ajmitch> still waiting for it to open ;)
<ajmitch> how annoying, I'll miss the dapper status meeting again
<siretart> ajmitch: I should have read the documentation for polls. nothing warns you from setting a start date in the past, which is nonsense, since you don't get the possibility to set any options AT ALL!
<ajmitch> siretart: crack
<ajmitch> file a bug!
<siretart> I should do so. yes
<ajmitch> I think I should go & get ready so I can get to LCA by 9
<ajmitch> I'll bbl :)
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> can I patch mysql-server?
<azeem> patch it for what?
<azeem> (it is in main)
<Kyral> lemme dig up the bug...
<Kyral> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.0/+bug/29786
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29786 in mysql-dfsg-5.0: "Rebooting breaks MySQL-Server" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<\sh> it's good to know, that I can always break things in a commercial environment....
<\sh> it's good to know, that I have a work again
<Treenaks> Kyral: WONTFIX -> Use postgresql :P
<ogra> \sh, fixed job now ?
<\sh> ogra: no....but do you want to work for less then 1500 bucks per week (week = 5days)?
<ogra> i do :P
<\sh> ogra: hehe..well...Today i was involved in more then just "fixing suse"..right now I'm working on some java stuff for mobile services, and found a serious regression in a commercial java lib
<\sh> ogra: so the cto decided, that it's good to have me onsite :0
<\sh> ogra: and I have the chance, to roll out ubuntu in this environment..
<ogra> :)
<ogra> yes, you said so on the phone, thts really cool :)
<\sh> and the people are quite nice there..small company, but good people..
<\sh> ogra: thx to george, that he has no time to work on it in a regular timeframe. so he thought about me, and asked me to do it :)
<\sh> and I had my second fun day :) yesterday I killed postfix and cyrus imapd to work properly again :) and today I just killed openxchange and reinstalled it with a new version and it works again :)
<\sh> everybody is happy :)
<ogra> :)
<\sh> and it's a good feeling, to know that somebody needs you :)
<\sh> ogra: btw...when are you leaving for london?
<siretart> Kyral: I assume that mysql bug is because /var/run is tempfs on dapper. The init script needs to take care about creating /var/run/mysql and friends
<ogra> sunday morning
<\sh> ogra: for one week, right? give me a call when you are back in germany :) so we can have a beer :)
<ogra> i'll be back the following sunday evening
<ogra> 5th or so
<robotgeek> hi, i have a noob question. if a package i'm building has several dependencies x y z, and say package y provides x and z, it's just enough for me to mention package y as build-depends?
<\sh> ogra: cool....let's meet the weekend after the 5th
<ogra> lets see, my parents expect me to come in the next weeks ...
<\sh> ogra: k..just give me a ring :)
<\sh> s/ring/call
<\sh>  /
<ogra> yup, will do
<\sh> ok...time to go to bed...need to be early in the office..
<\sh> cu tomorrow
<ogra> ciao
<siretart> sleep well \sh
<\sh> siretart: you too :) and good luck with the backup :)
<siretart> hehe
<crimsun> robotgeek: err, build-depends?
<robotgeek> crimsun: or anything, actually
<crimsun> robotgeek: it's always a good idea to specify the minimum set of build dependencies
<robotgeek> crimsun: okay, i'll keep that in mind
<robotgeek> LaserJock: hah, i think i am going to have a funtime. damn thing doesn't compile
<siretart> crimsun: around?
<crimsun> siretart: pong
<siretart> crimsun: I just prepared a new wpasupplicant upload, featuring the wpa_gui binary
<siretart> crimsun: I noticed that wpasupplicant is still at debhelper compat 1. I upgraded it to 5, making /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf a conffile
<siretart> crimsun: do you see problems with this?
<crimsun> siretart: nope, though I historically shy from wpa_gui because it wasn't in Debian (though I know about the bug). Sounds good to me.
<siretart> crimsun: because of the extra qt dependency?
<crimsun> siretart: right
<siretart> hm
<siretart> I still think that it is a good idea, because I think the default use case for wpasupplicant will be notebooks, which are used for work
<siretart> I don't know many servers running wpa
<siretart> crimsun: if you are interested in splitting wpa_gui to an package of its own, I'd suggest doing this in debian directly, the Maintainer asked for help (comaintainers) anyway
<crimsun> I'm fairly neutral on the subject; I can see reasons for wanting wpa_gui in a separate package (wpasupplicant-gui?)
<siretart> uploaded
<Seveas> wpa_gui will be obsolete relatively soon-ish once network manager properly supports WPA
<Seveas> that's almost in place now
<siretart> Seveas: define 'almost' please
<Seveas> siretart, wpa implemented and being tested, 802.1x planned after wpa/wpa2 is thoroughly tested (90% of the code for it is already in the wpa part)
<Seveas> It will most likely be a dapper+1 thing, but if there's a pretty feature complete release before/in march I'm going to push really hard to get it at least into universe
<siretart> I see
<ajmitch> hi
* ajmitch really really wants nm with wpa :)
* Seveas too
<siretart> Seveas: does it already support certificates or just PSK? what about PEAP, LEAP, and all those other shiny authentication methods?
<siretart> ajmitch: we are using it at 'our' internet cafe, and TBH, it annoys me
<Seveas> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/networkmanager-list/2006-January/msg00138.html
<Seveas> siretart, for now just PSK, as stated in that mail
<Seveas> I need PEAP too :)
<siretart> Seveas: I see. so thats what they mean with '802.1x support'
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> everything that does certificates is 802.1x
<siretart> strange definition
<siretart> afair peap is without certificates, just username/password, no?
#ubuntu-motu 2006-02-01
<LaserJock> boy, we are a lively bunch today
<raphink> lol
<raphink> wow no activity today ;)
<LaserJock> not very much at all, everybody must be working hard ;-)
<Kyral> Career Fair was today
<LaserJock> Kyral: how was that?
<Kyral> eh
<Kyral> I targetted IBM
<LaserJock> Kyral: did it go well do you think?
<Kyral> eh, my GPA will sink me everytime
<LaserJock> well, a GPA isn't everything. You just need to be a MOTU and then they'll be begging you ;-)
* ajmitch hasn't got many begging at his door
<Kyral> lol
<LaserJock> hmm, all this time I was thinking I'd get a job by being a MOTU :-(
<robotgeek> heh
<marcin`> hi MOTU's
<LaserJock> thank goodness I kept my day job ;-)
<marcin`> not much activity.. so I got a question
<marcin`> warning - this is 'lame' question
<marcin`> I need to copy something into debian/<package_name> subdirectory
<marcin`> so I need to use some copying command in rules file
<marcin`> is there any preferred way to do copying?
<marcin`> is cp -vr ok?
<azeem> copy it from where?
<marcin`> from orig source dir
<azeem> why does it not get installed in debian/tmp?
<marcin`> azeem: let's say that I got some tar.gz with sources
<azeem> anyway, you can also use dh_install for that, provided you don't pass it --sourcedir=debian/tmp
<marcin`> azeem: then I extract this somewehere and add /debian directory in this tree
<marcin`> azeem: and then I want to copy some files from orig tree to debian/<package_name>
<marcin`> but the problem is that I don't want to copy files but also subdirs and files in these subdirs
<azeem> during package build?
<marcin`> I just want to copy tree structure
<marcin`> azeem: yes
<azeem> and this "add /debian directory in this tree" is also during package build?
* azeem is confused
<marcin`> I just want to build package with some webapp that doesn't have any makefiles
<azeem> I see
<marcin`> and also has al ot of directories and subdirectories
<azeem> well, I think dh_install copies files recursively
<marcin`> ok I'll try this
<azeem> or just use cp -a or cp -r or whatever
<marcin`> I thought that dh_install is simmilar to install... so it cannot install files recursively
<azeem> I think it acts recursively, but I am not sure
<crimsun> Nafallo_away: patch(es) sent.
<lifeless> if entry.parent_id == orig_root_id
<LaserJock> hi all!
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<zakame> heya LaserJock , bddebian
<robotgeek> hey LaserJock Burgundavia
<bddebian> Howdy zakame
<zakame> and Burgundavia :)
<bddebian> and robotgeek and Burgundavia ;-P
<LaserJock> I discovered Jabber today, thanks to raphink
<robotgeek> hi bddebian
<zakame> ooh
<robotgeek> LaserJock: maybe you want to give me a hand with this program?
<LaserJock> if I can, I'm kinda busy tonight
<robotgeek> LaserJock: http://internap.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/opende/ode-0.5.tgz
<robotgeek> take your time, if you get that done, i can go thru it and finish off the rest
<LaserJock> robotgeek: so what do you need?
<robotgeek> i got thru the dh_make stage, but the program doesn't use autoconf, but some weird thing which uses a configuration tool. to make it worse, i think it's a library
<Burgundavia> hello all
<LaserJock> hi Burgundavia
<LaserJock> robotgeek: it looks like you just need to patch the config/user-settings
<robotgeek> that file doesn't have much LaserJock
<LaserJock> robotgeek: but I think you need to patch config/user-settings to have the appropriate values and then you can use debian/rules to do make configure
<robotgeek> LaserJock: or is it config/makefile.unix-gcc
<LaserJock> robotgeek: no, you set PLATFORM in the user-settings to unix-gcc
<robotgeek> yeah, and then it picks up config/makefile.unix-gcc as the Makefile to use, in addition to the one in the top dir
<LaserJock> right, but all you have to do is patch the config/user-settings
<robotgeek> hmm, okay. since i'm lost, i'll go back and give DNMG a rereading, maybe there's something i'm missing
<LaserJock> robotgeek: actually, it doesn't look like you need to even patch it. It should just work
<robotgeek> LaserJock: i need to add a make install , i am unsure of where to put it in
<LaserJock> robotgeek: well, you might have to patch makefile.unix-gcc for the X libs
<LaserJock> robotgeek: you don't need to add a make install, you could just do it in rules
<robotgeek> hmm, okay.
<LaserJock> robotgeek: look at the INSTALL file
<robotgeek> okay, there
<robotgeek> i just need to copy that last part for the install, right? in rules?
<LaserJock> right except you don't want to install into /usr/local/
<robotgeek> yeah, needs to go to /usr/lib
<LaserJock> well, actually it will go into ${CURDIR}/debian/tmp/ode/usr/lib/ or something like that
<robotgeek> yeah,
<robotgeek> i just got messed up with the rules file then, i guess
<LaserJock> robotgeek: am I making sense?
<robotgeek> LaserJock: yes, i think i figured it out. thanks for you help!
<LaserJock> robotgeek: ok cool, let me know if you need more
<robotgeek> LaserJock: sure :)
<LaserJock> anybody know of a way I could get vnc easily installed?
<LaserJock> there are some problems right now with the dependecies
<LaserJock> oh my gosh, no vnc packages (vnc4 or tightvnc) are building right :(
<Mez> are they in universe?
<Mez> LaserJock, looking for client or server?
<LaserJock> yes, but they are FTBFS
<LaserJock> server
<Mez> why are they FTBFS?
<LaserJock> dependencies + other stuff
<Mez> whats the other stuff
<Mez> deps are easy
<LaserJock> malone bug #29428
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29428 in vnc: "vnc (and vnc4) ships it's own XFree86 server code" [Normal,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29428
<LaserJock> I tried doko's packages but the .diff.tgz file seems to have the wrong md5sum
<LaserJock> I also tried tightvnc but I couldn't get it to make a source package after I fixed the deps problem
<LaserJock> right now, with doko's source package I'm getting "cp: target `xorg-server/hw/vnc/' is not a directory: No such file or director" when I try to build it in a dapper pbuilder
<LaserJock> right now though I just need some type of vnc server so I can connect to my Ubuntu computer from home
<siretart> morning
<siretart> hi ajmitch :)
<ajmitch> hi siretart :)
<siretart> seems like debian will move to /var/run on tempfs as well
<ajmitch> good
<ajmitch> less work for us to fix daemons in universe :)
<siretart> yes
* ajmitch has met a few fellow DDs here this week :)
<ajmitch> I should get a few GPG sigs once they process their keysigning list
<siretart> ah. :)
<ajmitch> it's been a great conference so far
<ajmitch> tomorrow morning we have sabdfl giving his keynote talk
<ajmitch> and mjg59 is talking about acpi later
<siretart> ajmitch: do you have a minute to review https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/ReportingBugsToDebian for language/common sense?
<ajmitch> in a min :)
* ajmitch should probably write up some "Here's a patch" templates for mail
<siretart> okay
<ajmitch> whishlist -> wishlist
<siretart> oh
* ajmitch might go through & do a spelling/grammar fixup :)
<ajmitch> it looks ok though
<siretart> thank you. my english spelling is cruel, I know :(
<ajmitch> no it's better than most english speakers
<siretart> :)
<siretart> I've just seen a malone bug where the submitter was asked to file a bug in debian, and replied with the question 'how'
<siretart> and I thought such a wiki page was useful anyway, so I wrote it
<ajmitch> thank you :)
<siretart> :)
<siretart> reminder: the poll is open!
<ajmitch> ah yes
<ajmitch> can the other poll be removed?
<siretart> If I knew how, I would do that
<ajmitch> yes, it's launchpad.. :)
<siretart> :)
<dholbach> hello motu world!
<lucas> hello dholbach
<dholbach> hi lucas
<lucas> dholbach: have you received some feedback from kamion/mdz regarding the UVF exc req .
<lucas> ?
<dholbach> lucas: seems not
<siretart> huhu dholbach, hi lucas
* ajmitch waves to dholbach 
<Mithrandir> tseng: beagle whine.
<raphink> wb dholbach
<dholbach> re raphink
<ajmitch> hm, I wonder if I should sit down & write up something nice & beg for a bounty for selinux stuff ;)
<ajmitch> siretart: do you think just those 3 poll options will fit most people?
<raphink> :)
<raphink> hi ajmitch
* ajmitch really really really hopes it doesn't end up as 14:00 UTC
<ajmitch> hi raphink
<ajmitch> 1400UTC == 0300NZDT
<siretart> ajmitch: you had the opportunity to add additional options ;) - I've taken them from sistoptys email, which also didn't get answered
<ajmitch> siretart: thanks, the opportunity is that I have to ask here first :)
<raphink> hehe
<ajmitch> and I've been just a little busy this week with LCA
<raphink> ajmitch: do you have some time to review two thing on REVU?
<ajmitch> raphink: 00:30 here
<raphink> siretart: I coulnd't add options to the poll...
<siretart> raphink: because the poll has already started
<raphink> maybe because I'm not admin in the motu group
<siretart> no, nobody can anymore
<ajmitch> I think I just can't turn up if it ends up as tuesday :)
<ajmitch> but that's the same for others for any time
<raphink> siretart: no yesterday I couldn't edit it
<siretart> oh
<siretart> strange
<ajmitch> because I forgot to add you as admin
<raphink> siretart: _yesterday_, before the poll began, I couldn't edit it
<siretart> raphink: I see. sorry, I cannot do anything about it now :(
<raphink> yes I think so
<raphink> could you do so ? :)
<ajmitch> raphink: just blame me :)
<raphink> ajmitch: hehe ;)
<raphink> ajmitch: lucas should be an admin in the group, too
<ajmitch> haha
<ajmitch> I found photos of myself on someone's LCA photos
<ajmitch> & lathiat
<raphink> really?
<raphink> :)
<ajmitch> yes, really
<ajmitch> I don't think I can set you as admin
<ajmitch> it's not letting me
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> ok
<raphink> I should ask ogra?
<ajmitch> http://gallery.toomuchwork.net/v/Travels/New_Zealand_2006/Dunedin2/IMG_4674.JPG.html
<ajmitch> bad photo :)
<ajmitch> yes
<raphink> ajmitch: which one are you?
<raphink> ogra__: ping
<ajmitch> raphink: guess :P
<raphink> hmmm...
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> ok I'll guess the other one is not an ubuntu guy and that gives the answer ;)
<raphink> am I right?
<ogra__> raphink, fiex
<ogra__> *fixed
<ajmitch> raphink: quite right
<raphink> thanks ogra__ :)
<raphink> :)
<ajmitch> raphink: if you're not sure, you can ask ogra__, he's supposedly met me before :)
<ajmitch> though I'm not sure if he's blanked out those weeks from stress :)
<raphink> supposedly
<ogra__> just from preparation for the sprint :)
<ajmitch> ah
<ajmitch> that starts monday?
<ajmitch> it would be nice to go, but I know it's just distro team :)
<ogra> and its hard work, not comparable with a conference
<ajmitch> yes, hard work+lots of stress
<ajmitch> I wouldn't expect it to be conference like
* ajmitch has been coming home & hacking until 3am lately anyway :)
<ajmitch> ****ing awk yesterday
<ajmitch> such a simple awk construct, worked differently in mawk than in gawk
<ajmitch> mawk's regex engine is broken & incomplete
<ajmitch> so I'll have to have the package build-dep on gawk, sigh
<raphink> yeah
* raphink just got the business cards he had ordered online :)
<Yagisan> cool
<raphink> :)
<Yagisan> so raphink, what is your business ?
<raphink> I mean the ubuntu cards :)
<Yagisan> ah
<Yagisan> still cool
<raphink> yes :)
<jdong_> mplayer's cpudetect routines don't work for me on a A64
<jdong_> actually, somehow HAVE_MMX, etc are not defined
<tseng> dholbach: do we have any answers on uvf exceptions so far?
<tseng> dholbach: should i not bother writing more?
<lucas> tseng: not yet
<lucas> (U asked this morning)
<lucas> I
<tseng> i didnt ask any less than a day ago for sure
<lucas> tseng: I meant "I asked" not "you asked"
<lucas> U is too close to I on the kb for me
<tseng> lucas: oh.
<dholbach> tseng: writing more?
<dholbach> tseng: as in discussing on our list?
<ogra> whats there to answer ?
<ogra> the process is clear, isnt it ?
<zul> hey
<bddebian> Heya gang
<zakame> good eeeeevening MOTUs!!! :)
<bddebian> Heya zakame
<zakame> hi bddebian :-)
<siretart> huhu bddebian, hi zakame
<zakame> heya siretart :)
<bddebian> Heya siretart
<tseng> ogra: the process is clear up until the point where requests go off list to mdz
<tseng> ogra: to get an actual answer
<tseng> ogra: since its off list i have no idea if there was a response, or where the response will show up etc etc
<tseng> ogra: should i bother dholbach every day until he tells me to upload?
<tseng> ogra: (no)
<bddebian> heh
<dholbach> ogra: no you shouldn't
<ogra> tseng, i think he wont answer every single request
<dholbach> ogra: oops
<dholbach> tseng:  you shouldn't
<tseng> if he doesnt answer every request, how do I have any idea what to do
<dholbach> discuss stuff on the mailing list, I'll hand stuff to Matt and Colin and report back ASAP
<ogra> he will look ove them once a bunch is queued up
<dholbach> We can ALL discuss the changes on the list
<ogra> and have a short interview with dholbach or me
<tseng> the ALL of us discussing part is nice
<dholbach> It's nothing that needs to be blocked on me.
<tseng> but seems to have no bearing on anything
<zakame> hm can the MOTU LP admin add me to the group? :)
<tseng> its just a pointless step
<dholbach> no bearing?
<tseng> no influence
<dholbach> If people were in favor of doing it, I handed it to Matt.
<dholbach> It's not a "dholbach decides" thing.
<dholbach> I want to be sure about the stuff I hand to Matt and Colin, because they have enough to do and arguing with them is ... tough.
<tseng> it was easier in breezy to update stuff in main than it is for universe now
<dholbach> They want to have stuff sent to them, they want to have it batched.
<ogra> ALL: it would be nice if prople who want to join the MOTU team could apply for it, i dont keep a list around with approved people all the time ...
<dholbach> If you have an idea, to fix the process and not dump all the review work on one person, please tell me.
<ogra> Ibalon, added
<dholbach> ogra: is Ibalon a MOTU?
<ogra> dholbach, * zakame ist jetzt bekannt als Ibalon
<ogra> (sorry for the german)
<dholbach> Ah, right. :-)
<tseng> i am used to matt and colin trusting what I do and leaving things pretty relaxed even in main
<tseng> so this is just a pretty stark change
<tseng> to making a detailed change report and waiting weeks
<dholbach> I wished it'd work better.
<ogra> tseng, relaxed != dapper
<tseng> ogra: we are talking about dapper universe
<ogra> still we talk about software that people will use for 3-5 years worst case
<tseng> and bugfix point relesases
<zakame> ogra, dholbach : sorry, was away dealing with someone IRL :)
<tseng> dholbach: could the requests to mdz at least be CC'd to the list so we can see replies?
<dholbach> I have no reply yet and as I said: I'm going to give an update ASAP
<dholbach> and yes, I can do it next time.
<tseng> thanks
* tseng hugs dholbach 
<zakame> ogra: thanks for adding me btw :)
<dholbach> :)
<Gloubiboulga> hello
<zakame> heya Gloubiboulga :)
<Gloubiboulga> hi zakame
<phanatic> hi people
<bddebian> Hello phanatic
<Gloubiboulga> hi phanatic
<phanatic> zakame: ping
<zakame> phanatic: pong
<zakame> (sorry, am updating my dapper chroot atm)
<phanatic> zakame: then sorry for disturbing. i only wanted to ask, if you have had the time for revuing my nanoweb package...
<zakame> phanatic: I have some notes, just let me post it on REVU :)
<phanatic> zakame: okay, thanks :)
<zakame> phanatic: no prob :)
<zakame> wb dholbach , JohnnyMast
<dholbach> re
<siretart> wb dholbach
<zakame> wb raphink
<raphink> ty zakame
<cyberix> I think I just managed to package my software. Can I have some tips what I could/should do with it? And maybe some proofraeding too, as I have never packaged anything before.
<siretart> cyberix: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUReviewingGuide
<cyberix> siretart: Ok, what now?
<siretart> cyberix: so you are still thinking your package is fine? ;)
<siretart> cyberix: if yes, you might want to upload it to revu. pass me your gpg id
<cyberix> siretart: See launchpad id cyberix
<cyberix> Can I post there the source package?
<cyberix> I added debian directory to my new upstream release.
<cyberix> http://www.cs.helsinki.fi/u/twruottu/mi2svg/
<siretart> cyberix: did you really read the page I told you to read?
<cyberix> I checked with my virtual pen beside every header on the page.
<siretart> please look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonPackagingMistakes/ChangingTheOrigTarball, and http://revu.tauware.de
<siretart> short: please don't include debian/ dirs in your upstream tarball. and please provide tar.gz as well.
<cyberix> I put them there because I wanted to publish them somewhere, so no-one would need to dplicated that work
<cyberix> I can't see how having them in upstream tar ball is worse than not having them at all,
<jpatrick> cyberix: they should go in the diff.gz
<siretart_> cyberix: that doesn't matter. you can still distribute your packaging work in the .diff.gz
<siretart_> cyberix: I suggest to not distribute packaging work inside the .orig.tar.gz
<LaserJock> yeah, I think the general idea is that someone can go to the dowload site of the app your packaging and download their tarball and use it in the source package
<LaserJock> siretart_: I've got a question about reporting bugs to debian.
<siretart_> LaserJock: yes?
<LaserJock> siretart_: How do we link to our Malone bugs?
<LaserJock> siretart_: should we be giving the Malone bug #s when we do a report to BTS?
<siretart_> LaserJock: how do we link what?
<LaserJock> I'm assuming we are doing a bug report in Debian because we have a bug in Malone
<siretart1> LaserJock: that would be nice, but is not required, I'd say. link them by mention the url to the malone bug in the message body
<siretart> wtf?!
<zakame> huh?
<siretart> my primary uplink just died
<zakame> gaah
<zakame> gn8 all
<siretart> gn8 zakame
<zakame> :)
<ajmitch> morning all
<LaserJock> hi ajmitch
<bmonty> hey ajmitch
<LaserJock> hi bmonty
<stratus> ajmitch, :)
<bmonty> LaserJock: hows life?
<LaserJock> bmonty: busy, got a poster for a conference to work on, etc.
<siretart> ajmitch: does fetchmail still work for you on tauware.de?
<siretart> morning ajmitch
<ajmitch> siretart: it did yesterday, I think?
<ajmitch> I'll check
<bmonty> LaserJock: I've been busy also...travelling all this week and part of next
<siretart> my primary uplink is down atm, and I fiddled with the dns config, to make requests load balance over both uplinks
<ajmitch> stratus: I keep trying to post to utnubu-discuss & the mail gets dropped somewhere
<siretart> so I'm curious if my config works as expected :)
<ajmitch> siretart: nope
<ajmitch> siretart: no route to host
<ajmitch> stratus: so I can't join in the wonderful discussions ;)
<siretart> ajmitch: what does tauware.de resolve for you? and what does 'line2.tauware.de' have as ip?
<stratus> ajmitch, are you receiving a error message? if yes, can you send that to me?
<LaserJock> bmonty: yeah, but I've been working on the Ubuntu Packaging Guide and I am thinking of trying a kinda large packaging project
<ajmitch> stratus: absolutely none
<ajmitch> tauware.de              A       213.239.237.3
<stratus> ajmitch, really weird
<bmonty> LaserJock: I've been hacking on my mirror profiler app, but I'm almost ready to give up since someone keeps changing the format of the wiki page :(
<stratus> ajmitch, are you subscribed with which email?
<ajmitch> stratus: @debian.org
<LaserJock> bmonty: which wiki page?
<ajmitch> siretart: line2.tauware.de        A       213.239.249.200
<stratus> ajmitch, ok i'll take a look, wait.
<bmonty> LaserJock: wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<ajmitch> I can try & resubscribe with the ubuntu.com address
<siretart> ajmitch: I changed dns config to make tauware.de include both 213.239.237.3 and  213.239.249.200. the latter is reachable, the former not
<LaserJock> bmonty: hmm, weird
<ajmitch> siretart: right, so round-robin dns
<LaserJock> bmonty: my package had it's first release in 5 years and it involves 3 packages.
<ajmitch> it'll resolve properly about half the time?
<bmonty> LaserJock: sounds like fun
<ajmitch> siretart: or where did you put these 2 addresses?
<LaserJock> bmonty: and it looks like the debian maintainer has forgotten about it :-)
<bddebian> bmonty!!!
<bddebian> bmonty: Haven't "seen" you in a while :-)
<bmonty> bddebian: hey long time no see!
<ajmitch> hi bmonty, bddebian
<siretart> ajmitch: apache/webbrowsers seem really to do 'fail over' in this config. my website works for me fine, on every reload
<ajmitch> siretart: but tauware.de is only resolving to the bad ip address for me :)
<ajmitch> siretart: it'll be cached in a DNS server somewhere
<siretart> ajmitch: 194.8.57.12 gives the correct dns data
<siretart> (no, this is not my dns server, but the one from nobse ;)
<ajmitch> siretart: sure, but there's a long ttl, and any of the dns servers that I use will cache the old data
<siretart> right
<bmonty> LaserJock: is this another chemistry related package?
<siretart> ajmitch: I just wanted to point you how you can reach your email atm: line2.tauware.de
* ajmitch just edited .fetchmailrc, it reports no mail
<ajmitch> which I find hard to believe
<ajmitch> so mail delivery may be broken too?
<LaserJock> bmonty: no, it's Scigraphica. A Microcal Origin clone.
<ajmitch> mx.tauware.de.          54286   IN      A       213.239.237.3
<ajmitch> single MX record :)
<siretart> ajmitch: I just checked the maildir, it is indeed empty. but mail delivery to tauware is down atm anyway, for obvious reasons ;)
<stratus> ajmitch, that's weird but i can't take a look into the admin interface, btw i asked nomeata to do that.
<ajmitch> siretart: you haven't added another MX record on the other ip address?
<siretart> ajmitch: I added it a few hours before the crash
<ajmitch> ah
<ajmitch> caching still, perhaps
<siretart> no, I didn't knew that the crash will come ;)
<ajmitch> haha
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
* siretart dinner
* ajmitch should sit up the front today & fanboy sabdfl ;)
<LaserJock> is he talking?
<ajmitch> yes
<LaserJock> cool
<LaserJock> do you know what about?
<ajmitch> well he will be talking, giving his keynote an about an hour
<ajmitch> http://lca2006.linux.org.au/abstract.php?id=463
<LaserJock> will it be on the internet at some point?
<ajmitch> yes
<LaserJock> cool, I really liked the Debconf5 talk
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> LCA is an ever bigger conference
<ajmitch> yesterday was damien conway talking about perl six, before that was david miller talking about linux networking
<stratus> btw, nice talk title
<ajmitch> and they're just the keynotes
<ajmitch> http://linux.conf.au/program.php
<ajmitch> plenty of fun to go around :)
<stratus> "Improving Collaboration Between Open Source Projects"
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> for that was have crack^Wlaunchpad
<stratus> i hope they remember about debian^Wother stuff too
<ajmitch> so he'll talk about it a little
<stratus> s/they/he/
<ajmitch> sure
<ajmitch> launchpad is not the one central place, especially being proprietary still :)
<LaserJock> is there a plan to eventually release the LP source?
<ajmitch> I hope so
<ajmitch> I think it's an indefinite plan
<Mithrandir> LaserJock: it's being said that we want to do so, at some point, but I think the timeline is not there.
<stratus> yes, the point is that we (as a community) needed a entire agency (nasa, anyone?) with multiple launchpads and not only one.
<stratus> of course that Canonical shouldn't be the source of all the magical solutions
<LaserJock> I hope they get the xml-rpc thing going. I bought the Python Cookbook the other day and it has some info on doing xml-rpc from Python. It looked pretty cool
<ajmitch> stratus: I think he sees it as being far more beneficial when a community builds around 1 central instance, until some sort of critical mass sustains it
<ajmitch> LaserJock: that's the problem with being closed for now
<ajmitch> we can't look at it & submit patches :)
<LaserJock> that is what I was thinking
<stratus> ajmitch, of course it's a succesful model (sourceforge) but now we need to do the second step.
<ajmitch> though I've heard that it'd currently take weeks for someone to actually get in & understand the code
<LaserJock> or years in my case :(
<stratus> LaserJock, all the webservices thing is cool in this way (xml-rpc, soap, whatever) and python has good tools to play with that
<stratus> ajmitch, have you heard about linux kernel? :)
<ajmitch> stratus: I think I might have ;)
<ajmitch> stratus: I saw linus around LCA a couple of days ago
<stratus> ajmitch, what you said about take weeks to understand codes?
<ajmitch> stratus: launchpad is a complex zope app, need I say more? ;)
<LaserJock> anybody know David Schleef from Debian?
<stratus> ajmitch, no i've enough experience with plone and zope is a interesting beast
<stratus> LaserJock, no.
<ajmitch> stratus: zope 3, actually
<ajmitch> LaserJock: I know of him
<ajmitch> and have seen him around irc
<stratus> ajmitch, is launchpad over zope 3?
<ajmitch> stratus: zope 3 is a nice improvement in a number of areas
<LaserJock> hmm, I'm trying to figure out if he is MIA
<ajmitch> yes, they're using it now
<stratus> ajmitch, sure.
<ajmitch> LaserJock: I doubt it
<stratus> ajmitch, good for the project.
<ajmitch> stratus: steve alexander is heavily involved with zope 3 development, as I understand it
<ajmitch> and he leads LP development
<ajmitch> stratus: btw have you though about joining the debian/ubuntu zope team? ;)
<stratus> ajmitch, great all the raw power is there so.
<ogra> ajmitch, hey, why has nobody packaged eduplone yet
<stratus> ajmitch, i think i mailed debian/ubuntu zope team about something with the latest packages (i need to check what it was exactly)
<ajmitch> ogra: because noone has told me about it, and doko is busy? :)
<ogra> hehe
<ajmitch> stratus: ok, latest packages of what?
<stratus> ajmitch, i think that debian/ubuntu zope related stuff is in good shape, no?
<ajmitch> I've got a few bugs+patches to file
<stratus> ajmitch, plone.
<ogra> ajmitch, its already 3 years old, and even i only heard about it yesterday
<stratus> i've mailed the ML about a issue that i had with my latest setup
<ajmitch> stratus: quite good stuff, we had kobold doing packaging as a google SoC project
<stratus> i think it wasn't a bug report but a suggestion, i need to check.
<ajmitch> and we've switched to a nicer system for handling product installation
<stratus> ajmitch, yes i see that, really cool stuff, atm i think i can help more with bug reports and disturbing with random mails to the ML.
<stratus> ajmitch, i've enough stuff todo and a lot more that i won't do (but i need to) in the upcoming months.
<ajmitch> stratus: I understand
<ajmitch> stratus: my mail that got lost was about me wanting to help out with utnubu & helping to get more packages in, as you have
<ajmitch> since I'm one of the few developers (we need more) who's in both camps & isn't working for canonical :)
<stratus> ajmitch, in a way i'm the RM of a entire CDD, ogra knows about what i'm talking about. It's cool and i'm having a lot of fun on this project, but it takes a lot of time.
<ajmitch> oh, what CDD is this?
<ajmitch> ogra: would you like eduplone packaged sometime? :)
<stratus> ajmitch, it's called Sacix, it's focused on community telecentres. I work in a non-profit and we've some common goals with edubuntu and others really different.
<ajmitch> great :)
<stratus> ajmitch, it really is and we're moving the site to a plone based one due to obvious reasons and the need of translated pages.
<ogra> ajmitch, yes, sadly i have no clue about zope product packaging ... i tried to get it running already, but somehow it eats more time that it should for a low prio task :/
<ajmitch> ogra: I don't see eduplone as standalone product, but 2 addon products on their site
<ajmitch> ogra: zope packaging is easy enough, I'll take a look next week :)
<ogra> that'd be so cool :)
<ogra> since i currently struggle with some weird moodle security holes, we wont include it for a 3/5 year release
<ajmitch> I can't talk on irc much longer this morning, I have to go & psych myself up for listening to talks :)
<ogra> so eduplone might be a replacement ...
<ogra> go listen !
<ajmitch> hm, I saw some moodle guys around here lately
<stratus> oh, but moodle is a interesting piece of code and has really useful features
<ajmitch> at least they were wearing a moodle shirt - I know catalyst in NZ supports moodle :)
<ajmitch> anyway, I'll be back on irc in a few hours
<stratus> there's people using it seriously here in Brazil (and we're too)
<LaserJock> I got interested in moodle when I was thinking about having a teaching area for development of contributors for Ubuntu
<stratus> ogra, btw i think that we're still on road to a first pkg-ltsp release (in Debian, of course) in the middle of the next month.
<stratus> LaserJock, sounds good but it's educational stuff so go with edubuntu and put more workload over ogra.
* stratus hides
<ogra> heh
<stratus> ;)
<ogra> we wanted to include it into edubuntu since the beginning
<LaserJock> well, I don't know if it would even be a good idea. I just had a braindump when we started MOTU School
<ogra> but the vulnerabilitys are simply to much
<LaserJock> right, that is what I saw
<ogra> for next release i think i'll grab a good bunch from MOTUSience for edubuntu :)
<LaserJock> really?
<ogra> sure
<stratus> ogra, does moodle still needs safe_mode off and all that? I'm not managing the two installations we've here for some time.
<ogra> we started with a very small low age distro ...
<ogra> this release will rather target mid age but be configurable for younger or older students
<LaserJock> I'm trying to fight the science == education stigma (as far as menus are concerned anyway) but it is cool to have stuff there for people.
<ogra> so logically next release we'll grow up and have educational apps even for old farts :)
<LaserJock> like me :(
<ogra> stratus, for some tasks it does
<ogra> depends what modules you want to use
<stratus> ogra, still crap.
<ogra> yup
<stratus> ogra, but as i said it's still has some value
<stratus> ogra, the module handling and the l18n related code i always point out to the development team here, for reference.
<ogra> yup, teachers simply want it ...
<ajmitch> ogra: before I go - where can I even download eduplone? I don't see any download links on their site
<ajmitch> cvs looks a little stale
<ogra> i think they only have cvs for linux
<ogra> and a exe with plone included for windows
<ogra> both from sourceforge.net
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> crappy upstream
<ajmitch> ogra: devel list has a total of 1 post for 2005
<ajmitch> sorry, 2.. just 1 thread :)
<ogra> heh, yes
<ogra> but there is a existing irc channel :)
<ogra> 3 ppl including me are there :)
<ajmitch> wow
<ajmitch> I'll look into it later then :)
<bddebian> Do we have any wiki page on chroot?
<Gloubiboulga> bddebian, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<bddebian> Gloubiboulga: Thank you
<Gloubiboulga> :)
<ajmitch> well, looks like the keynote is 1hr later than I thought - to let everyone partially recover from hangovers, no doubt ;)
* ajmitch is sitting here at uni beside mpt
<KoruptidPryde> does anyone know where I can get the linux headers for 2.6.15-11?
<LaserJock> doko: ping?
<owner> does ubuntu release their kernel patches for users to apply?
<doko> LaserJock: ?
<LaserJock> doko: I'm needing vnc so I was trying your packages from malone bug 29428
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29428 in vnc "vnc (and vnc4) ships it's own XFree86 server code" [Normal,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29428
<LaserJock> doko: but they failed to build in my dapper pbuilder
<doko> these even don't unpack for me ...
<LaserJock> doko: wich ones? the ones from Bjoern Brauel seem to have a md5sum problem
<LaserJock> doko: I also tried tightvnc but it also has problems
<doko> so, yes, it needs some workl
<KoruptidPryde> okay...... are they ever going to push ndiswrapper-modules-1.8 to the repo?
<LaserJock> doko: anway, is there anything I can do to help?
<doko> LaserJock: sure, it looks like nobody is working on tightvnc, maybe start with that one? or subscribe to the bug report, so you see Bjoern's replies?
<LaserJock> doko: I'll see what I can do with tightvnc and subscribe to the bugs
<doko> LaserJock: thanks!
<LaserJock> hmm, something is weird with tightvnc. the diff.gz is 300K
<LaserJock> anybody got a minute to help me on something? I can't get tightvnc to build a source package
<LaserJock> it looks like it is dying in the clean rule
<LaserJock> hmm, this is really frustrating
<crimsun> LaserJock: pastebin buildd log?
<LaserJock> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7705 is when I do debuild -S on a fresh download of the source package
<crimsun> LaserJock: ah, lemme see if I can dig up the fix I used for something similar
<LaserJock> crimsun: that would be wonderful, thanks
<phanatic> hi people
<crimsun> LaserJock: yep, here's the fix from xkeycaps's debian/rules:
<crimsun>         imake -DUseInstalled -I/etc/X11/config/cf/ \
<crimsun>               -D`dpkg --print-architecture`
<LaserJock> crimsun: hmm, but I don't know where that would go
<crimsun> LaserJock: there should be a $(MAKE) rule in your clean target
<LaserJock> crimsun: right
<crimsun> the kludge I used is to comment it out and use the above lines
<LaserJock> oh, so replace -$(MAKE) clean with ^^ ?
<crimsun> you may not even need to comment it out
<crimsun> just make sure you have those two lines above your $(MAKE)
<LaserJock> or in addition too?
<LaserJock> oh, ok. I'll try that
<crimsun> try adding it first
<crimsun> there's bound to be a much better solution
<LaserJock> crimsun: just putting it in before the -$(MAKE) clean didn't help, should I try commenting it out?
<crimsun> let me see
<crimsun> (I suppose it helps if I log into the correct machine)
<LaserJock> lol
<crimsun> LaserJock: 1.2.9-8ubuntu1, correct?
<LaserJock> crimsun: right
<crimsun> LaserJock: the $(MAKE) references are all fine; it's the xmkmf references that screw things up
<LaserJock> oh, ok
<crimsun> LaserJock: and there's a missing build-dep on the 'makedepend' package
<crimsun> LaserJock: comment out all references to xmkmf and replace them with those two lines above
<crimsun> (make sure you do the (cd Xvnc; imake [..] )
<LaserJock> ok, just a sec
<crimsun> (I presume you're bumping it to debhelper v5, too)
<LaserJock> crimsun: beautiful
<LaserJock> crimsun: should I (debhelper 5) I just saw the lintian warning
<crimsun> it's a good idea to
<LaserJock> crimsun: I don't want to mess around with the debian package too much
<crimsun> fixing the ftbfs is fine, too
<crimsun> :)
<LaserJock> but if you think it's ok, I'll do it
<crimsun> I generally try to keep deviations from Debian minimal, so if you just want to fix the ftbfs, that's A-OK
<LaserJock> ok, well now that I have a source package I can see if it builds :-)
#ubuntu-motu 2006-02-02
<crimsun> it does, I pbuilt it before telling the fix
<LaserJock> really? I'm still having problems
<crimsun> where does it fail?
<crimsun> make sure you comment out/alter xmkmf references throughout debian/rules, not just in the clean target
<LaserJock> right, I had to do it to the configure rule
<LaserJock> but then in the pbuilder it's looking for makedepend but can't find it
<LaserJock> I think it might need to be a build-dep
<crimsun> 14:50 < crimsun> LaserJock: and there's a missing build-dep on the 'makedepend' package
<LaserJock> doh
<LaserJock> crimsun: so are you going to upload it?
<crimsun> nope, you can :)
<crimsun> err, I can with your fixes, sure
<crimsun> url to debdiff, yadda yadda
<dholbach> good night folks, I'm off too
<LaserJock> cya dholbach
<dholbach> night LaserJock
<crimsun> night daniel
<dholbach> night other daniel :)
<crimsun> :)
<LaserJock> crimsun: well, you did the work. All I had to do was change the xserver-common build dep
<crimsun> LaserJock: nah, I just gave you pointers. The original work is yours.
<LaserJock> crimsun: well this stinks, I didn't realize that tightvnc depends on vnc-common
<crimsun> LaserJock: ?
<crimsun> oh, you mean the binary packages depend on it? yep.
<LaserJock> crimsun: lol, the whole reason I was working on tightvnc was that vnc4 has issues, but tightvnc depends on vnc4 (at least vnc-common)
<LaserJock> crimsun: so I fixed tightvnc (which is way cool) but it doesn't install because vnc-common isn't installable
<crimsun> that's interesting. Why are we still using vnc-common instead of vnc4-common?
<crimsun> ah, must be stability
<crimsun> LaserJock: well, the tightvnc fix is still worth something :)
<JohnnyMast> alright i need a motu for a security fix thats pending for like a week now and its a bit important
<crimsun> which?
<LaserJock> crimsun: ok, the debdiff is at http://tiber.tauware.de/~laserjock/tightvnc_1.2.9-8ubuntu2.debdiff
<crimsun> I have a backlog of nearly a dozen I need to whip into shape and fire off
<JohnnyMast> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/libast/+bug/29464
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29464 in libast "Buffer overflow in conf.c" [Major,In progress] 
<JohnnyMast> ty Ubugtu
<crimsun> JohnnyMast: ok, I'll look tonight
<JohnnyMast> ok good thanks mate
<JohnnyMast> cheers
<crimsun> LaserJock: hmm, is the auto* cruft in the debdiff absolutely necessary?
<LaserJock> crimsun: I sure hope not, but I don't know how to get rid of it
<LaserJock> all I changed was changelog, control, and rules in debian/
<crimsun> yeah, the standard auto* cruft being dumped in via debian/rules:clean
<LaserJock> crimsun: do you know how to get rid of that? I've seen the config.sub and config.guess cruft in .diff.gz's and I wonder how to get rid of it
<crimsun> LaserJock: a wonderful, wonderful tool called filterdiff
<crimsun> 'patchutils' package
<crimsun> filterdiff -i '*/debian/*' tightvnc_1.2.9-8ubuntu2.debdiff > new.diff
<crimsun> (-i is implied, so you don't have to state it)
<crimsun> worth adding to the packaging guide, btw
<LaserJock> ohhhh, yeah
<LaserJock> crimsun: would that work for diff.tar.gz files?
<crimsun> diff.gz? yep.
<crimsun> -z [..]  patch-1.2.3.gz
<crimsun> I believe the example in the filterdiff man page uses a patch[..] .gz
<LaserJock> ok, cool
<LaserJock> should I send you a new patch then?
<crimsun> no need, already filterdiffed
<LaserJock> ok, thanks
<crimsun> uploaded.
<LaserJock> crimsun: sweet, now on to vnc4 :(
<LaserJock> doko: ping?
<LaserJock> oh man, now I see what doko was talking about. A copy of the xorg-server source package is included in the vnc4 package
<LaserJock> but of course it isn't the current dapper xorg-server package
<LaserJock> crimsun: what's the best way of making a directory with debian/rules? install -d ?
<crimsun> LaserJock: personal preference. I generally use whatever's in debian/rules for consistency. Otherwise I use install.
<LaserJock> crimsun: ok, thanks
<LaserJock> this vnc4 is a bear >:|
<crimsun> indeed. May need to rip out the included xorg-server source and reroll a foo.dfsg.orig.tar.gz
<crimsun> away for a few hours
<KoruptidPryde> does anyone in here still have the kernel headers for 2.6.15-11??
<KoruptidPryde> Amaranth, help meeeeee
<Amaranth> with?
<KoruptidPryde> Amaranth, I need the kernel headers for 2.6.15-11
<KoruptidPryde> Amaranth, they got deleted off the repo and nobody seems to have them cached
<Amaranth> why? just use the latest
<KoruptidPryde> I can't
<Amaranth> i don't have them
<KoruptidPryde> I can't switch to the newest kernel because ndiswrappers is broken in it
<Amaranth> ndiswrapper is broken with 2.6.15-14?
<Amaranth> how?
<KoruptidPryde> I haven't quite gotten the complete answer from anyone yet..... from what dillinger described it was some issue with benc needing to add a patch to the kernel that he didn't do in the last three builds
<KoruptidPryde> benc says that the patch will be in -15 but for the moment it means I'm stuck begging for kernel-headers that got deleted from the repo
<Amaranth> yeah, and the morgue is dead
<Amaranth> was -11 on the flight 3 cd?
<KoruptidPryde> the morgue?
<KoruptidPryde> Amaranth, noidea... I did a dist-upgrade
<Amaranth> the morgue is supposedly supposed to be where packages go after they're removed from the archive
<Amaranth> so they're still available but not eating up space on the mirrors
<Amaranth> KoruptidPryde: you should download a flight 3 iso, mount it, and see if -11 headers are in it
<KoruptidPryde> where does that hide?
<KoruptidPryde> and where would the morgue normally be?
<Amaranth> morgue.ubuntu.com
<Amaranth> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-3/
<Amaranth> of course, it's a 650MB download for one package
<Amaranth> and you might end up having to get flight 2 instead
<KoruptidPryde> I'll just download both
<KoruptidPryde> so what happened to morgue anyway?
<LaserJock> KoruptidPryde: still there?
<LaserJock> KoruptidPryde: would
<LaserJock> linux-kernel-headers_2.6.11.2-0ubuntu13_i386.deb help?
<zakame> afternoon MOTUs :)
<LaserJock> hi zakame
<zakame> hello LaserJock :) how's the packagingguide going?
<LaserJock> it's going, doc.ubuntu.com has the latest
<zakame> w00t
<sid5400> !list
<sid5400> !list
<Amaranth> wtf
<Amaranth> someone thought this was a warez channel...
<zakame> heh
<Burgundavia> Amaranth, oh?
<Amaranth> yeah, they joined and said "!list" twice, then left
<Burgundavia> ah. I know next to nothing about warez
<zakame> what would cause uscan to fail with a (Bad protocol: 'tcp') ?
<zakame> aanyway, score another for the freetype transition!
<LaserJock> what is the current FSF address?
<LaserJock> Franklin Street or Temple Place?
<LaserJock> anybody out there?
<minghua> LaserJock: yes, and the current address is Franklin :-)
<LaserJock> minghua: thanks, I went to fsf.org in the mean time ;-)
<LaserJock> but it's still nice to know someone is listening :-)
<minghua> yeah, thought so, it's not that hard to think of where to look, I suppose
<minghua> there are always people listening, don't worry :-)
<LaserJock> well, I got confused because there are so many copies of the GPL around
<LaserJock> with both addresses
<minghua> yeah, my upstream didn't change address either
<minghua> it's just quite recently he changed all file headers to match his COPYING file :-P
<LaserJock> and I went to gnu.org and they have the franklin address but copyright 1991, which seems a bit old
<LaserJock> so I thought maybe they had the old address
<LaserJock> well, I'm updating the doc teams version of the GPL since I'm the only one that uses it
<LaserJock> and they have the old address
<minghua> indeed, I double checked the 1991 date too, didn't believe it at first glance
<LaserJock> so they updated the address but not the copyright
<minghua> well, I suppose they think the address paragraph is not really part of the license
<minghua> anyway, I think there are really enough lawyers and nitpicker looking at GPL that I don't need to worry about it a little bit :-)
<LaserJock> right, that is what I was just thinking
<minghua> and HONESTLY I don't really see the big point of changing the address, either
<LaserJock> yeah, like who actually writes them?
<LaserJock> I would email if anything
<minghua> I mean, yeah, it is nice to have accurate information, but come on, how many people really write snail mails to FSF asking for GPL copy
<minghua> and can't they set up some permernant mail forwarding or something?
<minghua> anyway, that's just ranting, perhaps because I spend about 2 hours total on changing all addresses of my packages :-P
<LaserJock> hi Kyral
<LaserJock> doh
<LaserJock> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi LaserJock :)
<Hobbsee> i'm finally back!
<LaserJock> from where?
<Hobbsee> adelaide
<LaserJock> oh, you were go for a while
<Hobbsee> yes
<LaserJock> glad to see your back
<Hobbsee> thanks :)
<ajmitch> evening
<Hobbsee> evening ajmitch
<ajmitch> dholbach!
<dholbach> hello!
<mnencia> hi
<mnencia> i'm a debian developer, i've a question about debian/ubuntu integration of package. can i ask here?
<ajmitch> sure
<dholbach> mnencia: yeah, this is the (one of the) right places :-)
<mnencia> here https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/libapache2-mod-auth-pgsql/+changelog you can see the cangelog of package libapache2-mod-auth-pgsql, the problem is that the changelog entry for version 2.0.3-1 is missing.
<ajmitch> might be a launchpad bug, I'll check the source package
<mnencia> i'm tryng to undestand if is my fault, and how to correct these problems in
<dholbach> gar, http://packages.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/liba/libapache2-mod-auth-pgsql/libapache2-mod-auth-pgsql_2.0.2b1-6/changelog.txt doesn't have the newest version
<ajmitch> it's unlikely to be your fault
<ajmitch> dholbach: use changelogs.ubuntu.com
<minghua> mnencia: seeing there is -6ubuntu1 version there, I would say it's most likely not your fault
<minghua> mnencia: I think some ubuntu people made some mistake on this side
<dholbach> launchpad bug
<dholbach> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/liba/libapache2-mod-auth-pgsql/libapache2-mod-auth-pgsql_2.0.3-2/changelog
<mnencia> minghua: how can i help ubuntu when i'll upload new version of my packages?
<ajmitch> dholbach: funnily enough mpt is living only about 2 minutes walk from me now :)
<mnencia> dholbach: ok, tnx
<dholbach> mnencia: don't worry about the launchpad changelog too much - this part of the infrastructure is heavily worked on this and next week - you might expect better results from then on.
<dholbach> Our complete build infrastructure will be administrated via launchpad then.
<dholbach> mnencia: Thanks for the headsup.
<minghua> mnencia: look at packages.ubuntu.com (where searches work ;-), and if it's the same version number (no -XubuntuY stuff), you shouldn't worry too much
* dholbach runs off for a dogwalk - see you in a bit.
<dholbach> as ajmitch said: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/liba/libapache2-mod-auth-pgsql/libapache2-mod-auth-pgsql_2.0.3-2/changelog is the place to be
<dholbach> packages.ubuntu.com has it wrong too (i guess it doesnt sync often)
<siretart> moin
<ajmitch> minghua: packages.ubuntu.com is out of sync
<siretart> aah, line1.tauware.de is back again :)
<dholbach> hellas siretart
<siretart> huhu dholbach
<ajmitch> hey siretart
* ajmitch might eventually be able to fetch mail
<ajmitch> once my desktop box is alive again
<minghua> mnencia: if it indeed is -XubuntuY or an old Debian version, just come here and drop a line or write to the mailing list
<minghua> dholbach, ajmitch: thanks for correcting
<dholbach> and guys: PLEASE help me check on all the open UVF requests on ubuntu-motu@
<mnencia> ok, tenz
<minghua> mnencia: yeah, as they said, use changelogs.ubuntu.com instead
<ajmitch> dholbach: I can now that LCA is over
<siretart> dholbach: are you at the desktp team sprint in london?
<dholbach> I want to let people have a clear answer soon.
<ajmitch> mnencia: we'll harass the launchpad guys about their bugs
<dholbach> siretart: not yet - tomorrow, I'll take the plane from Luxembourg
<siretart> dholbach: lucky you ;)
<dholbach> siretart: I'm at my parents place today
<siretart> ah
<siretart> :)
* dholbach -> dogwalk
<dholbach> *wave*
* siretart waves back
<siretart> yay. the first spam arrives again
<mnencia> I've another litle question, is there some place in the net where i can requesto to forward me every bug submitted to my packages in ubuntu?
<ajmitch> mnencia: at the moment you need to subscribe to each package's bugs on launchpad
<mnencia> ajmitch: ok, tnx
<ajmitch> eg launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/packagename/+bugs
<ajmitch> or something similar
<ajmitch> it's very annoying when you have a few debian packages
<siretart> perhaps it will be possible to do that with the email interface some day
<dholbach> Can't you make yourself a default subscriber to a source package?
<dholbach> I should think so.
<ajmitch> not sure
<siretart> dholbach: yes it is, but you need to do that for every package individually
<siretart> and I didn't get any email from those subscription yet anyway, so I'm not sure if it works at all
<dholbach> I do get them.
<dholbach> (more than I want :/)
<siretart> oh, then it works :)
<siretart> poor daniel ;)
<dholbach> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/<source package>/+subscribe
* siretart blinks
<siretart> launchpad rollout today?
<VoX> is dapper going to incorporate gnome 2.14?
<dholbach> VoX: yes, 2.14.1 even
<VoX> pwoar
<VoX> hotsex
<dholbach> yeah
<Mithrandir> whiprush: does it hurt? :-)
<siretart> slomo: are the sources to ubuntu xine-lib in our svn repo?
<slomo> siretart: nope... thanks for reminding, i'll do it tomorrow :)
<siretart> slomo: ok
<ajmitch_> yay, I've lost sound on my desktop now
<thierry> siretart : if you have time could you review my package? libfxruby1.4
<siretart> thierry: sorry, I'm quite busy now. is it really urgent?
<thierry> siretart : well what is the date for stopping to get new packages in dapper? if it's like next week, yes it's urgent but if there's no new package allowed in dapper then no it's not urgent
<dholbach> thierry: Feb 23
<thierry> ok so siretart, it's not urgent like today but it could be urgent to do it (if you want of course) in the 5-6 next days...
<siretart> dholbach: pwlib? so ekiga is comming soon? :)
<dholbach> siretart: yes
<dholbach> opal needs to go through NEW
<siretart> yay! :)
<dholbach> pwlib too
<dholbach> and openh323 too
<dholbach> some rdepends rebuilds
<siretart> pwlib has passed NEW
<dholbach> ekiga through NEW
<dholbach> seed changes for ekiga, ... :)
<siretart> about 10 minutes ago
<thierry> dholbach : my package libfxscintilla made it to dapper!!! :D my first package
<dholbach> Excellent!
* dholbach hugs thierry
<thierry> now, if someone sends a bug for my package on malone, I'll get a e-mail like if I was subscribing to a bug right?
<LaserJock> crimsun: btw, tightvnc is installable and works wonderfully, thanks for the help
<thierry> I can't upgrade my chroot, coreutils complains about overwriting a md5sums file... strange
<LaserJock> thierry: what kind of chroot?
<thierry> dapper
<crimsun> LaserJock: great.
<crimsun> LaserJock: If you had waited til today to fix it, you wouldn't have had to kludge debian/rules ;)
<LaserJock> really? how come? new imake?
<crimsun> imake (1:1.0.1-0ubuntu2) dapper; urgency=low  * Fix xmkmf config path. -- Fabio M. Di Nitto <fabbione@ubuntu.com>  Sat, 28 Jan 2006 10:38:56 +0100
<LaserJock> thierry: my chroot is upgrading fine, sorry
<LaserJock> crimsun: ahhh
<thierry> LaserJock : does removing and reinstalling coreutils seems like a good idea?
<LaserJock> thierry: hmm, I'm not sure "core" sounds like something you don't want to remove but I'm not sure
<thierry> LaserJock : mmm I don't want to break my chroot, but at the same time, I'd like it to work correctly, wich is not the case right now...
<LaserJock> thierry: is your chroot important enough that you don't want delete it and start over?
<thierry> well the main thing that disturb me is having to reconfigure my chroot completely
<LaserJock> how so?
<LaserJock> you could tar the /etc directory
<thierry> didn't tough about that :) any command-line thing for that?
<LaserJock> and dpkg --get-selections and dpkg --set-selections might help too
<LaserJock> tar -czf etc.tgz /etc/ ?
<thierry> k thanks
<LaserJock> you can at least try to remove and reinstall coreutils after you've backed up what you want
<thierry> yeah that's what I'm going to do
<LaserJock> hmm, but when I did an apt-get -s remove coreutils it was going to remove dpkg
<Mithrandir> you generally don't want to remove coreutils.
<thierry> yeah but it doesn't want upgrade...
<tseng> youll have much bigger problmes if you remove it
<thierry> tseng : ok but do I have any other choice?
<tseng> yes?
<tseng> dont upgrade
<thierry> ok ok but, I want to massively fix the no-desktop problem in a BIG number of package, so I made a script to do half the job for me, but I want gedit to changes the file, but gedit doesn't work on my chroot since some time so I wanted to upgrade it, but I need to upgrade coreutils who doesn't want to because of a stupid md5sum file who changed of name!
<thierry> and I can't really use nano or something like that since it doesn't let me see more than one file at a time
<thierry> tseng : if you have a magic solution for that problem, that would do my day
<thierry> anyone here could tell me how to get gedit working on a dapper chroot, someone already told me how to but I lost the explanation, it was done without installing X on the chroot...
<Mithrandir> thierry: bind-mount /tmp into /tmp in the chroot
<Mithrandir> so, mount --bind /tmp /path/to/chroot/tmp
<thierry> Mithrandir : I get Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<thierry> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Mithrandir> you must set DISPLAY too
<thierry> how?
<Mithrandir> export DISPLAY=:0 ?
<thierry> still same thing
<Mithrandir> strace the application and see where it goes wrong
<thierry> exact commend (I never used strace)
<Mithrandir> "strace gedit"
<Mithrandir> for instance
<thierry> access("/home/thierry/.Xauthority", R_OK) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<tseng> its going to fail because either no xauth
<Mithrandir> well, you probably want to bind-mount /home too, then
<tseng> or the master server isnt accepting connections
<thierry> binding home works
<thierry> except that now my home is in my chroot home!!
<Mithrandir> yes?
<Mithrandir> you could just set up ssh in the chroot on a different port and do ssh -X -p 1234 localhost as well
<tseng> not if he doesnt install xauth he cant
<Mithrandir> well, install xauth, then. :-P
<dholbach> I'll call it the day and go packing - see you.
<Mithrandir> dholbach, now in _three_ channels.
<dholbach> Mithrandir: hm?
<Mithrandir> dholbach: just that you said the exact same thing in a lot of different channels.
<ogra> Mithrandir, yes, he loves to broadcast over freenet :)
<dholbach> Mithrandir: I wanted to say goodbye to everybody.
* dholbach hugs Mithrandir
<ogra> i always click through all channels to read the same :)
<dholbach> *wave*
<Mithrandir> dholbach: see you tomorrow, then
<ogra> (inhsert "as well" at appropriate places)
<dholbach> :-)
<Mithrandir> enjoy your flight
<ogra> ciao dholbach
<dholbach> Thanks. I'll go on seb128's nerves - that'll be great.
<ogra> heh
<Gloubiboulga> someone has time for a review ?
<Gloubiboulga> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1616
<phlaegel> Quick packaging question: I want to rebuild a package with a minor change. I've done apt-get source and made my change. What do I use to rebuild the package? I don't want to (and don't have room to) set up a pbuilder environment right now...
<phlaegel> never mind, I think I figured it out
#ubuntu-motu 2006-02-03
<JohnnyMast> ots back :)
<JohnnyMast> *its back
<JohnnyMast> any one from the UK here ?
<LaserJock_away> doko: ping?
<bmonty> how stupid is it to not put any password on console access to your router?
<Yagisan> bmonty: very
<bmonty> tell that to the hotel I'm currently staying at
<Yagisan> bmonty: so where is this router >:)
<bmonty> that wouldn't be nice :)
<Yagisan> bmonty: It's my job - besides when I'm sick, sometimes I'm tempted by the darkside
<bmonty> I added a password for them ;)
<Yagisan> r00tm3 :)
<bmonty> yeah, something like that
* Yagisan is suffering from bad food poisoning :(
<bmonty> that was me a couple days ago
<bmonty> I prayed to the porcelin god for a couple hours :(
<Yagisan> I was so bad last night, my wife called an ambulance
<bmonty> ouch
<Yagisan> yep - ouch is the word
<bmonty> I'm guessing they hooked you up to a saline IV, right?
<Yagisan> nope :( I was advised due to the current waiting times at all hospitials near me
<Yagisan> I'd have more dignaty lying in a corner of my house
<Yagisan> before I'd get medical treatment
<bmonty> you are in Canada, right?
<Yagisan> Australia
<bmonty> ah, sorry
<bmonty> :)
<Yagisan> I took the dignified (if you can call it that) option
<Yagisan> and that was 18 hours agao
<VoX> what state you in, Yagisan?
<Yagisan> I can now start to move arround
<Yagisan> VoX: NSW
<VoX> ah
<bmonty> something a pharmacist avised me on the other day for naseau...
<bmonty> take some cola syrup and pour a couple tablespoons over ice and then sip it
<bmonty> helped calm down my nausea the other night
<Yagisan> that may be hard - I'm having trouble keeping that water down :(
<Yagisan> s/that/the
<bmonty> keeping water down would be a prerequist I would think
<Yagisan> I advise no one to ever eat at subway, in the DFO centre, homebush bay, NSW
<bmonty> Yagisan: gotta hand it to you, there is no way i could sit at my computer when I feel like blowing chunks
<bmonty> as of a couple days ago, Quiznos is my new favorite sub shop
<Yagisan> bmonty: It's holding me up - If I lie down it gets worse
<Yagisan> and anyway - I don't get sick pay
<Yagisan> so I'd still be here - even if I snapped my arms and legs off
<Yagisan> my kids need to eat - so I need to work
<bmonty> unfortunately, I know the feeling
<bmonty> even though I've been sick, I think I'm pushing 80 hours for this week
<Yagisan> ouch - I hate working that long
<bmonty> at least I get to fly home tommorrow
<bmonty> and I got to mess with this stupid hotel's router :)
<Yagisan> so, where are you now ?
<bmonty> Idaho
<Yagisan> I was given a card by the ambulance people last night
<bmonty> I don't want to take down their network, cause I'm sure their billing system is somehow tied to it, and I don't want to mess up leaving tomorrow morning
<Yagisan> it says to give it to the *next* ambulance if I get worse
<Yagisan> I wonder - If I get worse - how will I even remember that I have a card to give them ?
<bmonty> that is a prime example of why I hope the democrats never succeed in making a government health care system in the US
<Yagisan> I wish the government here spent some money on health care
<Yagisan> I was quoted between 5~7 hours waiting time
<bmonty> damn, that sucks
<Yagisan> :(
<bmonty> is there the option to pay a hospital to get faster service?
<Yagisan> possibly - but I don't have private insurance
<bmonty> is that common to not have health insurance in australia?
<Yagisan> if you are under 30, there really is no incentive or reason to have private insurance, although with the current government determined to Americanize everything that may change :(
* Yagisan liked my free education, my free healthcare etc
<Kyral> uuuh
<Kyral> how would someone debianize a Ruby app?
<bmonty> Yagisan: interesting....I wouldn't go without insurance, but I know people that do
<bmonty> Kyral: I have no clue, but I would start with looking at a ruby app that is packaged
<Yagisan> bmonty: considering how much people a taxed in Australia, we have an expectation of timely quality health care. I discovered however that it has gotten much worse since I last needed to use it
<Yagisan> bmonty: the last time I needed a hospital trip (about 14 years ago) I had about a 20 minute wait as it was non-urgent
* Yagisan needs to lie down
<bmonty> Yagisan: take it easy...I hope you feel better soon
<Yagisan> thanks bmonty
<phlaegel> so... any chance of updating python-libgmail? the version in universe now doesn't work at all... v0.1.3.3 from libgmail.sf.net works fine
<Slant_Laptop> Is the method of moving from breezy to dapper update/dist-upgrade?
<Slant_Laptop> Or is there any place with further documentation noted?
<Slant_Laptop> That was smooth.
<Zomb> hi
<Zomb> for those who care about... (icewm) - don't pull Sid version 1.2.14-1, it is slightly flawed
<zyga> what is the current standards version?
<siretart> Zomb: thank you very much for your notice. we currently have 1.2.23-3 in dapper
<Zomb> yeah, freeze it before 1.2.24-2 appears
<siretart> Zomb: and since we are past UVF (Upstream version freeze), updates have to be requested manually
<Zomb> ok
<ajmitch_> morning \sh
<\sh> morning ajmitch
<\sh> hmm..does anybody see error message in /var/log/{messages,user.log,*}
<\sh> Jan 29 12:20:05 amd64-home sudo: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib/security/pam_foreground.so)
<\sh> Jan 29 12:20:05 amd64-home sudo: PAM [dlerror: /lib/security/pam_foreground.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory] 
<ajmitch_> \sh: yes
<\sh> Jan 29 12:20:05 amd64-home sudo: PAM adding faulty module: /lib/security/pam_foreground.so
<ajmitch_> maybe install libpam-foreground
<ajmitch_> broken dep somewhere :)
<\sh> ajmitch: well, it's in the default config
<\sh> hehe....
* ajmitch_ is trying to get various things on this box working again ;)
<ajmitch_> sound sort of stopped working
<\sh> other thing is, that my ssh -X doesn't work anymore (again.the last time I think I had some problems with X)
<ajmitch_> pick a developer to blame
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> an 29 12:30:43 amd64-home sshd[5424] : error: Failed to allocate internet-domain X11 display socket.
<\sh> wtf is this/
<\sh> time to file some bugs against ssh and/or pam and/or daniels ;0
<ajmitch_> \sh: failed creating a socket in /tmp?
<\sh> ajmitch_: no message about /tmp...only this crap..I'll file a bug
<ajmitch_> \sh: strace sshd
<\sh> ajmitch_: it's a problem...there is no local monitor connected to the machine I sshd to ..
<ajmitch_> aha
<ajmitch_> why is that a problem? :)
<\sh> ajmitch_: I don't want to reboot the machine :)
<ajmitch_> reboot? whatever for? :)
<\sh> ajmitch_: ok...how would you do strace sshd?
<ajmitch_> ssh in normally, attach to the process, and then ssh -X
<ajmitch_> look for the open() calls or similar
<\sh> well...
<\sh> there is not much to see
<\sh> i'm attaching the the root process of sshd
<\sh> (which is running as uid root)
<ajmitch_> strace -f ?
<\sh> argl..
<\sh> i used strace -p
<ajmitch_> well you'd use both I think
<ajmitch_> since -f follows forks
<\sh> yeah....forgot that
<\sh> oh damn
<\sh> argl
<\sh> device lo is not setup properly
<\sh> ifconfig tells me only eth0 is setup
<\sh> but not the loopback
<ajmitch_> ah
<ajmitch_> that problem
<\sh> yep
<ajmitch_> I had that yesterday
<\sh> bug interfaces shows the correct configuration...
<\sh> auto lo is there..
<\sh> lo is set to loopback
<ajmitch_> and /etc/init.d/networking restart fails
<\sh> you tried it?
<ajmitch_> yes, I thought it was just because my box hadn't been upgraded for a few days :)
<\sh> no..ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1 fixes the problem
<ajmitch_> I got my interfaces up fine, eventually
<\sh> 2.6.15-14 kernel
<phanatic> hi people
<hyakuhei> hi phanatic
<hyakuhei> Im reading through the first motu school, interesting stuff ajmitch_
<phanatic> i have a question: there's an old upload of sysinfo on revu (dated october 17th). i have a corrected version of that package, but i'm not the original uploader, and the original uploader didn't reply to my mail... could i upload my version to revu?
* StevenK ponders fixing Malone #3392.
<siretart> StevenK: easy target. Though it would be better if it was fixed in debian
<siretart> see the http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=343236
<phanatic> siretart: can i upload a corrected package to revu, if i'm not the original uploader? (no response from him on revu, nor by email)
<StevenK> siretart: I'm pondering how to fix it. It works with any PHP, so there should be a general way to fix this.
<StevenK> I can add two depends on phpapi-* (provided by php{4{,-cgi},5{,-cgi}})
* StevenK cackles at his evil bash expansion.
<StevenK> Which makes the Depends php4 | phpapi-20050606 | phpapi-20041030 | libapache2-mod-suphp
<StevenK> Uf.
<phanatic> hi raphink
<siretart> phanatic: sure
<phanatic> siretart: thanks
<siretart> StevenK: looks crackful, but I'm not that familar with php issues either..
* StevenK might just have to ask infinity.
<siretart> isn't there a php mailing list somewhere?
<StevenK> I have no idea.
* StevenK buggers off to bed.
<phanatic> hi raphink, i have a new package for you ;)
<phanatic> omg
<phanatic> :)
<mrfreeze> hello everybody, slomo are you here ?
<zen-pc> Hi there !
<mrfreeze> hello zen-pc, are you a motu ?
<zen-pc> mrfreeze, not yet :)
<zen-pc> I want to create an ubuntu package for some people here. My package should add entries into gnome menu. Can you explain me how ?
<mrfreeze> you juste have to writ .desktop files
<mrfreeze> and put it in /usr/share/applications
<zen-pc> mmh ok. The software is currently a tar.gz (only binaries). Can I use checkinstall to build the package ?
<mrfreeze> ... well I do not made an ubuntu package by myself
<mrfreeze> so I don't know ... I'm only a stupid developer ;)
<zen-pc> arf :)
<siretart> zen-pc: to create menu entries, you just need to install a suitable .desktop file in /usr/share/applications. gnome-panel will do the rest
<mrfreeze> can't you make a source tarball ?
<siretart> zen-pc: we don't accept packages made by checkinstall. every package in our archives is built on autobuilders. please try to provide a usable source package.
<zen-pc> mrfreeze, I can't, the company who did the software didn't release the sources
<mrfreeze> arf
* Zomb wonders, why do people rewrite Debian's new maint guide just to have a "Ubuntu Packaging guide"
<zen-pc> My goal is not to add a package in universe. I just want to create a package for myself and my friends.
<mrfreeze> so checkinstall should work :)
<zen-pc> mrfreeze, OK, I'll try
<zen-pc> thanks for help guys :)
<mrfreeze> de nada
<mrfreeze> so, sirestart, you're a motu ?
<zen-pc> (quit
<siretart> Zomb: We don't have a document, which describes ubuntu procedures like "what is universe" "what are motus doing" and something like that
<siretart> Zomb: these topics will be covered by the "Ubuntu Developers Guide", (or however it is called)
<Zomb> sure, sure, but for the basics part I would just take the new-maint-guide as-is and add another chapter
<Zomb> but DWYW
<siretart> Zomb: thats the plan. and to strip off the parts which don't apply to ubuntu.
<siretart> e.g. we don't have 'testing' or 'experimental' distributions, we don't use debbugs and that stuff
<Zomb> yep
<mrfreeze> please, sirestart, you look like a motu, could you help me ?
<siretart> mrfreeze: depends. what is it?
<siretart> ;)
<mrfreeze> well, The packager of my app submitted the sources on revu....de
<mrfreeze> and it's a long time since nobody checked it :(
<mrfreeze> whereas I modified the autotool process as slomo asked me last week
<siretart> mrfreeze: ah. okay. who is your packager?
<mrfreeze> gloubigoulga
<siretart> and what application is it?
<mrfreeze> and the app libswitch & gswitch
<mrfreeze> upid= 1503 & 1505
<phanatic> siretart, raphink: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1623
<Gloubiboulga> hello
<mrfreeze> hello gloubiboulga
<Gloubiboulga> hi mrfreeze :)
<Gloubiboulga> slomo_, ping
<phanatic> hey Gloubiboulga
<Gloubiboulga> hey phanatic :)
<siretart> slomo_: around?
<slomo_> yes, but somewhat busy now :/
<siretart> ok
<siretart> just wanted to ask if you already imported xine to svn
<siretart> I can do that myself, if you don't have local changes yet
<slomo_> no, i have everything uploaded... thanks :) can you write a mail to elmo about the extracodecs issue? he seems to ignore me...
<siretart> I think he is really busy with soyuz right now
<slomo_> oh ok... is it planned to be launched soon?
<siretart> slomo_: yesterday evening, fabbione was asked to break it by broken uploads
<siretart> slomo_: and it was expected to go online this week.
<slomo_> oh sounds good :) i'm really curious about it
<Tonio_> hi all !
<zen-pc> hi.
<zen-pc> I would like to build a simple package from some python scripts. I juste want to create a .deb which copy the file into the correct directory. Which tool should I use ?
<raphink> zenrox: did you study the New Debian Maintainer's Guide already?
<siretart> slomo_: whats the plan with ffmpeg: stay in universe or move to multiverse?
<zen-pc> back. Sorry.
<slomo_> siretart: universe... too many people are against moving it to multiverse and we would have to move some other packages shipping ffmpeg to multiverse too for consistency reasons...
<zen-pc> So, I'm asking again. I want to create a simple package which just copy some script into the filesystem. Which tool should I use ?
<siretart> zen-pc: you were away too early
<siretart> zen-pc: I'd use debhelper, see espc. the manpage to dh_install(1)
<zen-pc> siretart, Yes, I had unplugged the power cable...
<siretart> slomo_: I'm asking because of malone #6366
<Ubugtu> malone bug 6366 in ffmpeg "Multiverse Ffmpeg Request" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6366
<slomo_> siretart: yes, either we have ffmpeg in multiverse or nothing as it's static only... but i don't think you can get it to multiverse *shrug*
<siretart> slomo_: yes. exactly my point
<slomo_> siretart: do you want to try to get it into multiverse? you have my vote for it but i guess that doesn't help too much ;)
<siretart> hm. first we'd need to identify all reverse dependencies
<siretart> including reverse build dependencies
<slomo_> i had a list for them some time ago... one moment
<slomo_> gem, gnusound, lynkeos.app, motion, opencv, smilutil, gst-ffmpeg, vlc
<slomo_> siretart: your svn commit mails are evil... evolution fills all my ram on the big ones ;)
<siretart> slomo_: oh :)
<siretart> slomo_: I had to approve them anyway. I can discard them the next time
<siretart> chninkel_away: I forwarded your drip/glib patch to debian
<thierry> how could I get gedit working in my chroot without having to mount --bind my whole /home ?
<Kyral> I hate homework lol
<dredg> i hate lack of motivation
<Gloubiboulga> hey slomo
<Gloubiboulga> slomo, do you think you could have a look at libswicth when you got time?
* Kyral takes a break from homework to update his Wikipage
<ajmitch_> morning all
<slomo> hi ajmitch_
<crimsun> moins
<ajmitch_> hm
<ajmitch_> there's a whole bunch of zope stuff that I'd love to get UVF exceptions for
<ajmitch_> I just have to think of some justifications
<crimsun> major bugfixes? :-)
<ajmitch_> sadly not ;)
<ajmitch_> plenty of minor ones
#ubuntu-motu 2006-02-04
<LaserJock> hi MOTU land!
<ajmitch_> hi LaserJock, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey ajmitch_
<Hobbsee> hi LaserJock
<LaserJock> hiya ajmitch_ and Hobbsee
* Hobbsee is looking for something to do in a few days time
<dredg> do my job. i'd love a day or 3 off
<Hobbsee> hehe
<LaserJock> darn it, vnc isn't working for me again
<psusi> http://pastebin.com/529583 < WTF?!  there is no error, everything is going fine then make ups and decides to bail out
<siretart> yay, ekiga in dapper!
<hub> anyone know how to delete a project from Launchpad?
<hub> I mistakenly created one
<ajmitch_> ask #launchpad
<hub> right
<ajmitch_> it probably needs deleted by an admin
<LaserJock> any aptitude experts around?
<raphink> psusi: I believe the error happened before the part you pasted
<LaserJock> how can I get aptitude to not try to fix broken packages and forget and selections of made in the past?
<raphink> why do you use aptitude? :p
<raphink> if you want to control your installations, use apt-get ;)
<LaserJock> well, it is easier to move around in aptitude, but it's totally messed up right now
<psusi> raphink, doesn't look like it... the last gcc called looks to have completed successfully... as do all those before it
<psusi> then make says there's nothing to be done, and THEN decides there's an error
<raphink> weird
<LaserJock> argh, how can you do a complete removal (--purge) after you've done an apt-get remove
<crimsun> apt-get --purge remove foo
<crimsun> or aptitude purge foo
<crimsun> or dpkg -P foo, if you're desperate
<LaserJock> hmm, apt-get --purge remove foo says foo is already removed and my aptitude is screwed up
<crimsun> then dpkg -P it is
<crimsun> though how you got to that point...
<LaserJock> well, I'm just trying to get tightvnc to work
<LaserJock> so I wanted to reinstall it but also get rid of the config files
<crimsun> I presume the last-ditch effort was successful?
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> darn it, it still doesn't work. I shouldn't have rebooted
<crimsun> pixie dust
<LaserJock> and I've got a poster due tomorrow >:(
<crimsun> g'luck w/ that
<LaserJock> lol, thanks
<LaserJock> I guess I should just spend more time in the lab
<LaserJock> how would I get a clean /etc/ssh/sshd_config file?
<crimsun> cf. line 198- of /var/lib/dpkg/info/openssh-server.postinst
<LaserJock> crimsun: hmm, could I delete the sshd_config file and run the posinst script?
<crimsun> you could, but it's better just to copy the relevant section from /var/lib/dpkg/info/openssh-server.postinst
<LaserJock> doh, crimsun you're amazing
<LaserJock> hmm, I have finally narrowed down the ssh server on problem to my Ubuntu box is not doing X forwarding right
<ajmitch_> LaserJock: is the interface lo up & has 127.0.0.1 assigned?
<LaserJock> ohhh, just a sec
<LaserJock> ajmitch_: how would I do that (from CLI)?
<ajmitch_> ifconfig
<LaserJock> hmm, not working. I do ifconfig up lo ?
<ajmitch_> ifup lo
<LaserJock> hmm, I get "/etc/network/interfaces:23: interface eth0 declared allow-auto twice
<LaserJock> ifup: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<ajmitch_> right
<ajmitch_> so it's that bug
<ajmitch_> edit /etc/network/interfaces
<ajmitch_> there'll be a duplicate 'auto lo' line
<ajmitch_> well
<ajmitch_> auto eth0
<LaserJock> got it. dang it, I've been beating my head against this for over a day
<ajmitch_> :)
<LaserJock> I feel pretty stupid
<ajmitch_> nah
<ajmitch_> it's not obvious
<LaserJock> well, when I rebooted my computer I had to manually activate eth0 so I guess I should've figured that lo wouldn't have been working
<LaserJock> live and learn I guess :-)
<thinkle> For my application, I want to run a script to export any old data using the old version before upgrading to a newer version. In other words,I want the new version to run a script that relies on the presence of the old version (if it is present) before installing. Is this possible using standard deb magic?
<ajmitch> yes, but is the data stored in users' home directories?
<thinkle> ajmitch: Yes, alas.
<ajmitch> ah
<ajmitch> then it has to be done when the user runs the program, rather than install time
<thinkle> ajmitch: That's bad news, I'm afraid.
<thinkle> ajmitch: Makes sense though. I assume it's rather bad form for a pre-installation script to try to become all the users on a system to check for data.
<ajmitch> yes, that is rather evil
<thinkle> ajmitch: This is very ugly... I was hoping to work around having to build in support to import all old formats of DBs by simply building installation scripts that automatically exported necessary data into a format all versions could read.
<LaserJock> ajmitch: is Debian's NEW queue usually as slow as it is right now?
<ajmitch> nope
<ajmitch> it's usually faster
<ajmitch> thinkle: yes, that's a problem with a number of programs
<thinkle> ajmitch: I'd imagined as much... I was hoping there was a standard packaging work-around.
<LaserJock> ajmitch: ok, I thought so (I've had my first Debian  package on there for 2 weeks). I'm getting kinda anxious
<LaserJock_> hi minghua
<minghua> LaserJock_: hi
<minghua> LaserJock: how are things going?
<LaserJock> minghua: ok, working on a poster for a conference Wednesday :(
<minghua> LaserJock: hey, attending conference is not that bad ;-)
<LaserJock> well, honesty I'd rather be working on Ubuntu stuff
<jsgotangco> minghua, happy new year
<minghua> hehe, that's more fun, I suppose.  but still, ubuntu can't give you a degree
<minghua> jsgotangco: hi, thanks.  happy new year to you
<marcin`> hello MOTU
<marcin`> got short question - I would like to prepare package for web application
<marcin`> that uses LAMP
<marcin`> and I would like to know if wwwconfig-common package has any documentation
<marcin`> and if wwwconfig-common is something preferred to use with webapp package
<LaserJock> minghua: have you had a chance to look into bug stuff for MOTU Science?
<minghua_> LaserJock: not yet, but I plan to do soon
<minghua_> I've been busy the past week too
<LaserJock> minghua_: np, I just forget so I thought I would ask
<minghua_> LaserJock: yeah, it's good to know others' progress :-)
<LaserJock> I've been working on a poster for a conference so I haven't been able to do much MOTUScience work
<LaserJock> hi raphink
<Gloubiboulga> morning
<zakame> hmmm, I'm beginning to think SDL is the culprit for abuse-sdl, holotz-castle bugs...
<jsgotangco> slay it!
<ajmitch> hey zakame, jsgotangco
<jsgotangco> hey ajmitch how was LCA?
<zakame> heya ajmitch :)
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: it was excellent
<ajmitch> very impressive
<ajmitch> I enjoyed it more than the last one I was at
<ajmitch> partly because I understood a lot more :)
<jsgotangco> and it solidifies the fact that NZ is the other AU state?
<StevenK> Heh
* jsgotangco hides
<ajmitch> or that .au is just west island
* StevenK kicks ajmitch.
<ajmitch> :)
<StevenK> I resent that.
<jsgotangco> lol
<ajmitch> you can handle it :)
<StevenK> Wanna bet?
* StevenK breaks down and cries.
<StevenK> :-)
<ajmitch> as long as you don't lose your hair over it
<zakame> haha
<StevenK> Mmm, Rusty's pornstar mo is gone.
<ajmitch> yeah, he almost looks respectable now
<StevenK> Heh
<StevenK> And Jeff looks crazy.
<ajmitch> crazier
* StevenK nods.
<ajmitch> there were a lot of good talks this year
<ajmitch> your turn next :)
<StevenK> Mmm. LCA in Sydney is good, since I just need to take a week off. :-)
<ajmitch> yeah, I was unemployed anyway ;)
<ajmitch> < 10 minute walk to uni
<StevenK> If it's the same time, I don't have to worry about uni either.
<ajmitch> I don't think they have settled on a date yet
<StevenK> Last status is state "idle" (backup done) as of 1/30 20:10.
<StevenK> Finally.
<ajmitch> I'd like to visit sydney again
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: I might be in brisbane in a few days
<jsgotangco> ajmitch: when would that be
<StevenK> Sydney's not that good. :-P
* StevenK is so blaise.
<StevenK> blase, even.
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: maybe at the end of this week, for 2-3 weeks
<ajmitch> doing some work over there
<jsgotangco> ajmitch: im in manila at the moment i won't be there till end of feb
<ajmitch> ah right
<jsgotangco> :/
<ajmitch> so I'll be back in NZ by then, I think
<jsgotangco> my trips have been frequent lately but short
<ajmitch> if I'm unlucky I might end up back there later in the year, too
* StevenK watches his downstream link choke.
<ajmitch> StevenK: I can do that easily
<ajmitch> I just have to use more than 10GB in a month :)
* StevenK has two torrents and a download going.
<ajmitch> hey dholbach
<ajmitch> dholbach: how's london?
<dholbach> hey ajmitch
<StevenK> ajmitch: The whole 'rate-limit after xGb' pisses me off.
<ajmitch> StevenK: I might switch ISP soon to one that allows 30GB or so
<dholbach> ajmitch: fine, thanks
<ajmitch> of course, the rate limiting thing is nasty
<StevenK> I reach my limit (currently 16Gb), and I get charged at $3/Gb.
<zakame> hi dholbach
<ajmitch> StevenK: on another ISP I could have 10GB & then $10 per 10GB over
<StevenK> And downloads between 1am -> 10am aren't counted.
<ajmitch> dholbach: what does the week hold for you? lots & lots of hacking?
<StevenK> So, 'at 1am wget .....'
<ajmitch> hey doko
<ajmitch> StevenK: I wish I had that
<dholbach> ajmitch: first a new gnome
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> how are you?
<StevenK> ajmitch: I've downloaded 80Gb in one month. And I paid $1.50 extra.
<ajmitch> dholbach: I'm good, had a fun week last week with LCA :)
<ajmitch> morning ogra
<dholbach> nice
<ogra> heya ajmitch
<StevenK> Muahah, a twisted bug is assigned to MOTU, and twisted is in main.
<ajmitch> StevenK: sounds like a bug for doko then :)
<dholbach> StevenK: i can prod doko - he's sitting at the next table :)
<dholbach> StevenK: just CC him on the bug.
<ajmitch> or one of us can look at it, what's the bug # ?
<StevenK> Ahh, dholbach is at the sprint.
<StevenK> #3444
<dholbach> :-)
<ajmitch> StevenK: all the distro team is, afaik
<StevenK> Ah
<ajmitch> so instead of the usual ubuntu conference, this is a whip-cracking week for the canonical employees ;)
<Mithrandir> yeah, that's why we brought janew along. :-P
<Mithrandir> (for the whip-cracking, I mean)
<jsgotangco> probably good if its cold in london
<zakame> hehe
<StevenK> Ugh, another bug about depending on php5
<ajmitch> yay
* ajmitch needs to fixup phpgroupware to work nicely with php5
<ajmitch> but that may require slapping upstream around some
<ajmitch> which is no real problem, since I'm supposed to be doing those patches upstream :)
<ajmitch> and the main developer was here for LCA last week
<StevenK> As was Rasmus, right? :-)
<ajmitch> StevenK: sure, but I mean the phpgw developer
<ajmitch> I didn't go to rasmus' talk this time
<StevenK> ajmitch: I know.
<jsgotangco> rasmus is always in LCA
<ajmitch> though I'm sure it was interesting :)
* StevenK kicks crimsun.
<StevenK> (Malone #4078)
<ajmitch> StevenK: hm? what's wrong with that?
<ajmitch> apart from that it should be assigned to motumergers
<StevenK> It's still open.
<ajmitch> ah well
<ajmitch> I have to close a bunch of my merge bugs also :)
<ajmitch> Mithrandir: users are such fun, aren't they?
<Mithrandir> ajmitch: #d-d, you mean?
<ajmitch> yeah
<Hobbsee> is anyone else having masses of trouble with the dapper networking not starting properly on boot?
<Gloubiboulga> Hobbsee, I haven't
<Hobbsee> Gloubiboulga: right
<Mez> Hobbsee, if you're relying on n-m or have not upgraded it from breezy - then yes
<Mez> I believe dapper is relying on n-m atm for networking stuff mainly
<Hobbsee> n-m?  I installed flight 1, and upgraded from there
<Mez> Hobbsee, thats probably why
<Mez> Network Manager
<Hobbsee> right
<Mez> I think thedispatcher daemon is broken at the mo
<\sh> loopback wasn't setup properly somehow yesterday..
<\sh> (without n-m)
<\sh> with n-m everything is fine here.
<Mez> weird: I know my n-m has been having sporadic problems - I assumed it was that
<Mez> and that it was falling back on the networking stuff I have left over from breezy
<Mez> I know it doesnt like my wireless card now
<\sh> Mez: my amd64 is not running with n-m, and /etc/network/interfaces looks quite ok...but it doesn't setup my networking devices properly. eth0 is not dhcpclient-ized neither loopback is setup properly somehow...on my laptop with n-m everything is fine.
<Mez> ah - ok then :D
<Mez> lol
<\sh> and me needs an ack/nack for uvf exception for wine 0.9.6
<StevenK> \sh: Is that for the Real Life Upstream 0.9.6?
<\sh> StevenK: yepp
<\sh> StevenK: packages are ready for deployment :)
<pef> hello
<Gloubiboulga> salut pef
<pef> Gloubiboulga: salut, tout se passe bien ? ;)
<Gloubiboulga> pef, yep :)
<pef> why uqm-4 isn't synced from Debian/unstable ? in Dapper we have uqm-content-4 and uqm-3 I cannot find uqm-4 in bd logs
<zakame> magandang gabi
<siretart> dholbach: when running ekiga, I get this error:
<siretart> ekiga: error while loading shared libraries: libopal.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<siretart> dholbach: known bug or shall I report via malone?
<siretart> ah, never mind. this is malone 29195
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29195 in gnomemeeting "Include Ekiga in Ubuntu" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29195
<zakame> wb dholbach
<\sh> grmpf...i need to write another uvf exception report
<zakame> hmm, during breezy's uvf, how many exception reports were made?
<\sh> zakame: no reports..only for main
<zakame> ah
<\sh> bah..jabberd2 s10 has to be included for dapper
<\sh> s8 is broken like hell..and s9 as well
<zakame> waah!!!
<\sh> dholbach: you forgot to include wine in your report :)
<\sh> dholbach: (20th of Jan)
<\sh> dholbach: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2006-January/000192.html
<TomaszD> hello. I don't know if this is the right place for this, but I found out that SoundConverter is outdated in Dapper Universe. According to http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/sound/soundconverter the version in dapper is 0.8.1. The newest is 0.8.3 http://soundconverter.berlios.de/ . Is anyone here responsible for pushing new versions into Dapper Universe?
<dholbach> yes
<TomaszD> ok, so it's just a hint for whoever takes care of it :)
<dholbach> we're in upstream version freeze (uvf), i have the changes prepared locally, filed a uvf exception request, will have to mail it to release manager
<TomaszD> dholbach, so already took care of it?
<TomaszD> *so you
<dholbach> It's not uploaded yet, because I need approval for a UVF exception.
<TomaszD> ok.
<dholbach> and I need to mail the release manager (among 243697246 other things I have to do). :-)
<dholbach> But I'll take care of it.
<TomaszD> ok cool.
<TomaszD> also, after over a year, Psi 0.10 has been released. The version in Dapper is 0.9.3, same as was in Breezy. I'd be very glad if someone took care of it as well.
<TomaszD> these are my only gripes as far as universe goes :)
<dholbach> Yes, you should read ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com
<dholbach> psi is taken care of too
<TomaszD> ok. I see it's just a matter of time then.
<dholbach> Yeah. :)
<TomaszD> are there many exceptions made to the uvf? I mean, is there a chance in hell both of these apps will be updated?
<Apoll013> Sorry if being OT, but I've got a problem with hotplug not uploading firmware to my DVB-Card... wiki, google #ubuntu, #ubuntu-de didn't get me further. Some more ideas?
<dholbach> Could you all do me a favour and review and reply to waiting UVF approval requests?
<dholbach> I'll have a look at them later, but it's easier if somebody has flicked through it already and I can push them to Matt and Colin.
<raphink> siretart: you there?
<phanatic> hi people
<raphink> hi phanatic
<phanatic> raphink: i'd like to ask you to have a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1623 please...
<raphink> siretart: ping
<raphink> hehe I'm gonna test my new tool on you then phanatic ;)
<phanatic> raphink: is it autorevu, or what? ;)
<raphink> it's just a small tool to generate some reports on the tarballs ;)
<lucas> raphink: have you thought about integrating it with lintian or linda ?
<lucas> (/me jumping in the discussion)
<raphink> yes I have thought about it
<raphink> but not right now
<raphink> it's not very stable
<raphink> and it's just a small bash script
<raphink> I have a pb with it atm
<raphink> trying to find out what it is
<phanatic> sounds interesting :)
<raphink> hehe fixexdc
<raphink> fixed
<raphink> now it worked :)
<raphink> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1623
<raphink> it adds three stuff :
<raphink> tarballs.md5  115 Bytes
<raphink>   extracted_tarballs  DIR
<raphink>   upstream_orig.diff  0 Bytes
<raphink> I still have to get the upstream tarball manually
<raphink> which is quite logical
<raphink> but it helps cause any reviewer can check that the md5 and the diff -ru are fine in one click :=)
<raphink> well 2 in total :)
<phanatic> :)
<raphink> I'm not sure keeping the extracted tarball is helpful, but I'm keeping it so far
<raphink> phanatic: can you add a Homepage entry to the long Description in debian/control please?
<phanatic> oh, forgot :(
<phanatic> raphink: uploaded
<raphink> ok
<raphink> wait
<phanatic> raphink: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1626
<raphink> yes wait ;)
<raphink> you can correct the other comment, too ;)
<raphink> while I'm working on some stuff
<raphink> then i'll look at it again
<phanatic> i cannot clean that one, because that's in the orig.tar.gz
<phanatic> shall i touch that?
<raphink> ah!
<raphink> you can remove it in debian/rules I guess
<raphink> so it's clean in the end ;)
<phanatic> okay... while testing i added rm -f ... but it screamed anyway :)
<raphink> yes but you have to add it
<phanatic> ok
<raphink> as said by lintian
<raphink> it will keep screaming but it'll be clean ;)
<phanatic> raphink: done, upped...
<raphink> ok wait
<phanatic> raphink: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1628
<raphink> wait
<phanatic> ok
<phanatic> :)
<raphink> hmmpf
<raphink> stupid me
<raphink> nm ;)
<raphink> there's no dapper chroot in dapper :s
<raphink> I mean
<raphink> dapper chroot on tiber
<raphink> i'm getting tired I guess
<raphink> lol
<phanatic> :)
<phanatic> sorry, i have to go... don't want to miss the bus :)
<phanatic> i hope everything is alright
<raphink> ok
<raphink> later
<phanatic> if not, i'll correct it tomorrow
<phanatic> bye
<raphink> siretart: ping
<siretart> raphink: pong. whassup?
<raphink> hey siretart :)
<raphink> well I just made a small tool I'm using on tiber and i wanted your opinion on it :)
<raphink> it's /home/raphink/revu-orig
<raphink> it generates a few files
<raphink> makes it easier to check the md5sum or the diff -ru between the upstream and orig tarball )
<raphink> I tested it on a few packages already
<raphink> like http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1615
<raphink> :)
* siretart looks
<siretart> raphink: looks useful. do you think this is something which should be done unconditionally on every upload?
<raphink> siretart: well the only thing is that I need to get the upstream tarball manually
<raphink> siretart: so it can be done as soon as you have it ;)
<raphink> the hard part is getting it
<raphink> even grepping the package (like debian/copyright for example) doesn't give you enough infos to make the download automatic
<raphink> siretart: I think if you like it it could be added to /usr/local/bin though, so other reviewers can run it
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> siretart: it shouldn' tbe added to revu-build since it doesn't meet the same requirements
<raphink> revu-builds runs on the dsc, whereas revu-orig runs on the upstream tarball
<raphink> siretart: so it's up to you, just keeping you informed of it :)
<ajmitch> morning
<LaserJock> hi ajmitch
<tseng> hi ajmitch
<SloMoSnail> hi ajmitch
<siretart> raphink: I'm really busy right now. it could be run as 'revu hook'
<siretart> raphink: would you like to commit your script to the revu1 svn?
<bur[n] er> anyone know what package gnome-mouse-properties is in?
<azeem> bur[n] er: packages.ubuntu.com
<bur[n] er> azeem: i did apt-cache search gnome-mouse to no avail
<tseng> dpkg -S `which gnome-mouse-properties
<ajmitch> gnome-control-center: /usr/bin/gnome-mouse-properties
<tseng> ajmitch: yay for enablers
<ajmitch> :P
<ajmitch> I shouldn't encourage them
<bur[n] er> thanks ajmitch and tseng, that's a neat dpkg trick I never knew!
<sivang_> hi all
<tseng> between dpkg, apt, and grep-dctrl
<tseng> you can find anything
<bur[n] er> with that dpkg command, I think that's the missing piece
<bur[n] er> thanks, adios
<LaserJock> hmm, Debian NEW is up to 199 packages :(
<slomo> and 100 of them are new X11?
<LaserJock> not 100, maybe 20
<LaserJock> hmm, I get ~28 X11 packages
<Gloubiboulga> sources under BSD license can be included in Ubuntu ?
<tseng> yes, of course
<Gloubiboulga> tseng, thanks, I wasn't sure
<Kyral> hey all
<LaserJock> hi Kyral
<Kyral> yea! *hugs whoever Tomboy's maintainer is*
<tseng> eh?
<tseng> myself and then dave beckett adopted it
<Kyral> ty for including the watchfile
<ajmitch> Kyral: uh why?
<Kyral> Since there is a new version out after the UVF all I have to do it sourceget it from apt and run uupdate to compile the new one for myself :D
<tseng> thats useful
<ajmitch> and it would have been a great challenge to do it without a watch file?
<Kyral> ajmitch: No, but it makes it easier and you gotta admit easier is good :D
<ajmitch> not when it breaks things
<Kyral> yah, btu I know how to handle myself
<LaserJock> Kyral: but not how to type ;-)
<Kyral> ..bah
<LaserJock> Kyral: how's the packaging going these days? FlowDesigner still a no go?
<Kyral> LaserJock: yah
<Kyral> and right now I'm focusing on School
<Kyral> I have an Exam on Thursday lol
<LaserJock> well study hard, I've got a poster I have to finish today :(
<Kyral> hhe
<Kyral> Yah...as soon as Flight 4 comes out I'll have to start working on the Install Guide
<LaserJock> yeah, and I got to get the Packaging Guide in shape before String Freeze
<Kyral> When is that?
<LaserJock> March 16th
<Kyral> ah okay so I have time :D
<LaserJock> depends on how much you have to do
* Kyral starts to use Tomboy to schedule his lfie
<raphink> siretart: sorry I was away... would you like me to commit this script to the svn ?
<raphink> LaserJock: don't hesitate pinging me anytime about the Packaging Guide ;)
<LaserJock> raphink: well, I filled out the outline with skeleton sections last night. Doesn't look like it has hit doc.ubuntu.com, but when it does you can see sections that need to be done ;-)
<siretart> raphink: sure.
<raphink> siretart: how do I do that?
<raphink> LaserJock: i'll be happy to write for it, if you can correct my english afterwards ;)
<LaserJock> raphink: I'd like to do a little section on packaging for Kubuntu so you might be a help out there
<siretart> raphink: you are already in the 'revu' group, the svn is on tiber in /srv/svn/revu
<raphink> LaserJock: sure, there are some specific points indeed
<siretart> raphink: do a svn co svn+ssh://tiber.tauware.de/srv/svn/revu on your machine
<raphink> let's see
<raphink> hmm doesn't seem to do anything :s
<raphink> oh yes now it does :)
<raphink> siretart: revu-build is not in the svn?
<siretart> raphink: I'll get an email on commit with your diff and commit changelog
<siretart> raphink: no, not yet. I should have included it, you are right
<siretart> I rather focus on revu2
<raphink> yes
<raphink> do you want me to commit revu-build, too?
<raphink> I don't know how to commit to the svn though :s
<raphink> this is a point where I really lack knowledge today
<GURT> How can i find a repository with wxPython 2.6.1.x or higher?
<crimsun> 'python-wxgtk2.6' is in dapper/universe
<raphink> let's see if I understood how to use svn ...
<GURT> crimsun: can i use packages from dapper/universe in breezy?
<raphink> siretart: I can't commit my changes :s
<crimsun> GURT: if you recompile them in a Breezy pbuilder, sure
<GURT> oi
<GURT> i don't know what that means heh
<azeem> GURT: maybe you should ask in #ubuntu
<siretart> raphink: use svn add <file> to add files to your working copy, and then 'svn commit' to commit your changes
<GURT> yeah. thanks anyhow :)
* lucas has some available time
<lucas> somebody has any merge reviews pending ?
<sebest_> hello
<minghua> lucas: it would be nice if you can review bug 29724
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29724 in xfonts-mona "xfonts-mona installs font to wrong directory" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29724
<minghua> lucas: I looked at the debdiff and think it's good, but I've not built or tested it myself yet
<LaserJock> hmm, I'm going to have to go through the science packages and figure out what we can merge/sync according to the list we have 58 outdated packages in Ubuntu
<minghua> oh really, we are so behind now?
<ajmitch> minghua: well it is after UVF
<ajmitch> LaserJock: you'll have to provide good reasons for UVF exceptions
<lucas> minghua: regarding #29724, we should see whether there's a better solution than fixing all packages
<lucas> I'm not familiar with X fonts packaging
<lucas> wow, 58 ...
<minghua> lucas: no problem, I've done an X font package merging before, and I'll test this one then look for an MOTU
<minghua> ajmitch: but sync from debian with same upstream version but new debian revision is still allowed (no need for exception request), right?
<lucas> minghua: right
<LaserJock> ajmitch: it's not UVF exceptions I'm looking at but merges/syncs we can do  without an exceptions
<siretart> I don't want that a shell script abort on errors
<siretart> should I use set +e or set -e?
<LaserJock> ok, I counted 32 out of the 58 oudated MOTUScience packages could be merged/synced without UVF exceptions
<minghua> siretart: set +e, I believe.
<siretart> ok
#ubuntu-motu 2006-02-05
<Mez> siretart: you're german right?
<siretart> Mez: yes, I am
<Mez> siretart /query :D
<hub> hi
<Mez> evening mr figuier
<hub> I have a package update that supposedly fix bug 1859
<Ubugtu> malone bug 1859 in wv "No wv-dev package" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1859
<hub> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1334
<hub> it has been around for a month
<hub> and needs review :-)
<hub> and eventually UVF exception or not
<hub> (it would help Beagle)
<tseng> would it?
<hub> tseng: according to the bug 1859
<Ubugtu> malone bug 1859 in wv "No wv-dev package" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1859
<tseng> oh it is wv 1
<tseng> yeah
<hub> yep
<tseng> wv2 doesnt work with beagle
<hub> to not be confused with wv2
<hub> wv2 is a C++ fork from KDE due to NIC++
<hub> actually AbiWord 2.6 will require wv-1.2.0
<sebest_> hello, i'm trying to package an apache2 module and i wanted to know if it was required to use cdbs ?
<ajmitch> why would cdbs be required?
<hub> sebest_: some will say that you should, other will say that you shouldn't
<hub> I personaly prefer cdbs
<hub> but \sh will say that you don't learn packaging with cdbs
<hub> :-)
<sebest_> hub, i followed a debian guide
<hub> sebest_: I'm just saying, it is your choice
<sebest_> but i didn't yet read enought to know the pro and cons of both method
<hub> cdbs is "let cdbs maintain rules files, it will work in 95% of the situations"
<hub> not using it is "do what you should do, at least you'll understand"
<sebest_> i think i won't use it as i may be in the 5% of the case
<hub> can't tell
<hub> :-)
<sebest_> and this apache module only install one .so
<sebest_> time will tell ;)
<thierry> is there a way to get gedit working without installing X in a dapper chroot? mount --bind /home /var/chroot/home mount my /home to var/chroot/home but hide my orginal var/chroot/home
<thierry> sebest_ : one example I could give (it happened to me) where cdbs cannot be used is a install script for a librairy wich was in ruby with command like "./ruby-installer.rb install". For that I really needed debhelper since cdbs couldn't handle that
<hub> but for a ./configure; make ; make install, it is really a breeze
<thierry> yep
<sebest_> hub, except when make install try to install directly in the real ROOT?
<hub> sebest_: even in that case you have to patch
<hub> sebest_: but and automake build system should work as is
<sebest_> what is the difference between ITP and RFP ?
<LaserJock> ITP means you intend to package it and RFP mean you want somebody else to do it
<sebest_> what i am suppose to do if i want to package a RFP ?
<sebest_> feel an ITP?
<sebest_> fill
<LaserJock> I would assume so, yes
<minghua> sebest_: if you mean there is already an RFP and you want to work on it, then the procedure is to make yourself as the owner of the RFP bug and rename it to ITP
<Kyral> Has Audacity ever depended on LAME?
<azeem> probably not
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> friend IM'd me asking where LAME installed to because Audacity was looking for it
<Kyral> Hmm
<Kyral> I think it should depend on liblame0
<azeem> oh, I didn't know Ubuntu was brave enough to ship lame
<Kyral> Its in Multiverse
<Kyral> Uhh...is there anyway to completely purge the swap space without rebooting?
<psusi> yea... swapoff
<ajmitch> afternoon
<Kyral> oh..I wasn't sure I could turn off swap on a running system without breakage
<ajmitch> sure
<psusi> assuming your memory isn't full, it's not a problem at all
<Kyral> I thought you said it was safe...
<ajmitch> it is
<ajmitch> unless you do it wrong :P
* Kyral falls down
<LaserJock> lol
* ajmitch did it a few days ago, to turn encryption on for the swap volume
<ajmitch> admittedly with 1GB RAM it's not really needed on my laptop
<ajmitch> since the laptop doesn't run nearly as much crap as my desktop box does
<LaserJock> I ran without swap for quite a while but now that I have this annoying memory leak I need it some times
<hub> ajmitch: I only have a half gig
<hub> but with callgrind and similar crack I need more
<ajmitch> afternoon womble, bmonty
<bmonty> hey ajmitch
<womble> Hi ajmitch.  Did you survive the LCA virus?
<ajmitch> yeah, I wasn't touched by it
<ajmitch> thankfully
<ajmitch> how about you?
<womble> ajmitch: I copped it, though not as severely as some.  I've not been back to work yet, though (still feeling a bit tender, and don't want to infect more people than I have to)
<psusi> LCA virus?
<ajmitch> psusi: yes, a few people have fallen ill
<psusi> where?
* psusi lives in the codepit... doesn't get out much
<ajmitch> LCA = linux.conf.au, held in dunedin, NZ last week
<psusi> ahhh...
<psusi> being sick blows... after thanksgiving I had walking pnemonia for 4 weeks
<bmonty> hey LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi bmonty
<LaserJock> bmonty: how's it going?
<LaserJock> lol, I like the topic in #debian right now "Please NOTE: this is NOT #ubuntu"
<minghua> IIRC it has been that way for at least one month
<Burgundavia> been there a lot longer than that
<LaserJock> obviously people weren't watching debian-devel ;-)
<khanreaper> Hi, I am wondering why a submission that I made with dput has not appeared on the revu list. Does anyone have any ideas? The package name is pam-abl.
<psusi> khanreaper, it takes a while
<ajmitch> khanreaper: revu only accepts source packages, and processes every 15 minutes
<ajmitch> khanreaper: I see it in the rejected directory - is it signed with a key in the revu keyring?
<khanreaper> ajmitch: I signed it, but what do you mean by "signed with a key in the revu keyring?"
<LaserJock> khanreaper: you have to send an signed email to be added to the keyring before you can upload. Check out wiki.ubuntu.com/REVU .
<khanreaper> It states that "It is not necessary to GetYourKeySigned." Which is correct, then?
<LaserJock> but you do need to have a key, just not a signed key. Does that make sense?
<zakame> hi MOTUs :)
<khanreaper> Sure, so why would I have a problem if I have a key that I created and signed earlier today?
<LaserJock> khanreaper: because you still need to send that key to the REVU admins
<crimsun> has it been added to the revu keyring yet?
<khanreaper> LaserJock: Thank you, I will send a signed-email.
<khanreaper> crimsun: Should I retry my upload after sending my key?
<crimsun> khanreaper: you need confirmation that it has been added by an admin before reuploading
<khanreaper> I have read that there are package maintainer mentors; can someone tell me more about this? I am interested in making packages, but I am relatively unfamiliar making Debian packages, though I am familiar with Gentoo's ebuilds.
<crimsun> there's #ubuntu-motu-school, which meets periodically
<crimsun> otherwise if you have a question, just ask in here
<LaserJock> anybody know where dholbach went to? I haven't seen him all day
<crimsun> he's at the sprint, isn't he?
<jsgotangco> yes
<khanreaper> Question: Suppose I am making a package for XYZ, and I need to patch some things in XYZ. Is there an official way of doing this--e.g., is a vanilla source archive included and dpkg somehow runs a patch file on it during the build?
<crimsun> that depends whether you want to use a patch management system
<crimsun> there're recommended practices but no official way
<zakame> that's either dpatch, quilt, or CDBS' simple-patchsys
<khanreaper> Is dpatch the customary method?
<zakame> not really, like what crimsun said
<khanreaper> What do you recommend?
<minghua> as long as your changes are in .diff.gz, it's okay
<zakame> just don't repackage, unless its REALLY needed ;)
<khanreaper> I appreciate everyone's patience with me; it certainly helps make the process much smoother.
<minghua> freeflying_: does the skim package in dapper work?  why quite a few people say on scim-user list it doesn't?
<minghua> hmm... am I the only one having problem with bash completetion?
<zyga> minghua: what kind of problem?
<minghua> zyga: when trying to use tab-completion for ssh or scp, my shell hangs.  I have to press ctrl-c to make it working again, and the tab-completion works after the ctrl-c
<zyga> minghua: hmm, curious
<zyga> minghua: do you have a big hard drive?
<zyga> minghua: lots of small files, low ram?
<zyga> minghua: did you ever try to wait for it to finish?
<minghua> zyga: no, not really, and it worked one month ago
<zyga> minghua: okay I can confirm this
<zyga> id does hang
<minghua> zyga: I've tried using "set -x" once, and it looks just hang there
<minghua> okay good, I'll submit a bug then
<minghua> zyga: the bug number is 30130 in case you are curious :-)
<ajmitch> zyga: that can be normal
<ajmitch> as tab completion with ssh/scp will try & login to that host with your key
<ajmitch> and it will block on dns lookups, etc
<ajmitch> this is why tab completion is not on by default :)
<zyga> ajmitch: what?!
<zyga> ajmitch: to which host?
<zyga> ajmitch: I did ssh -<tab>
<ajmitch> aha
<zyga> try it
<ajmitch> yes, it blocks, as I'd think :)
<ajmitch> I would have thought it'd be looking up the known_hosts list
<zyga> stracing the shell could be a good idea
<ajmitch> sure
<ajmitch> strace -ff -o output bash
<zyga> doing that
<zyga> hum
<zyga> it hangs on read(3, )
<zyga> 3 is a pipe
<zyga> hmm, no idea...
<ajmitch> lsof to get the name of the pipe
<ajmitch> if it's named
<zyga> ajmitch: no, that's (2) pipe kind
<zyga> unnamed
<pollo> hi
<pollo> Hi i want to do kiax package to kubuntu , what i must do ?
<Burgundavia> pollo, if you don't get an answer here, try the ubuntu-motu mailing list
<pollo> ok thanks you know the url of mailing list?
<Burgundavia> lists.ubuntu.com
<pollo> thanks
<Burgundavia> np, don't want you let people get lost in the cracks
<Burgundavia> not a MOTU myself, otherwise I would help you
<Burgundavia> pollo, do you already have a package created?
<pollo> no i want know if anyone is creating theme
<Burgundavia> ah
<Yagisan> Seveas: how delayed is your USN rss feed ? It still says USN-231-1 and we have had a few since then.
<Seveas> Yagisan, hmm, the mail on that machine has been broken, I'll have to check
<Seveas> but thanks for poking
<Yagisan> Seveas: no worries
<Seveas> Yagisan, ehrm, the feed is correctly at 246, are you sure you are not reading the rss upside down (231 is the last one still in the feed ;))
<Yagisan> Seveas: I'm sick so maybe. I just checked it on my website @ http://www.eyagiconsulting.com and saw it on the top of the list
* Yagisan thinks he should avoid touching the pc while he is sick
<Yagisan> sorry for wasting your time Seveas
<Seveas> Yagisan, np :)
<kiko> hello there
<kiko> does anyone know who people/diamond+launchpad  is?
<ajmitch> hey kiko
<kiko> hey ajmitch
<ajmitch> if it's the diamond I know of, then yes
<kiko> where abouts is he
<ajmitch> haven't seen him active in motu for quite awhile
<ajmitch> probably not for at least a couple of months
<kiko> okay.
<ajmitch> problems?
<ajmitch> hm, not active since before the hoary release
<kiko> no, but he hasn't signed the CoC and I was concerned his uploads would be rejected.
<kiko> he's a member of ubuntu-dev.
<ajmitch> that's probably why, the CoC wasn't on launchpad back then
<ajmitch> so soyuz looks ready enough then?
<kiko> well, we're shaving off the remaining barbs
<kiko> there are a remarkable number of them still, but this is a rather complicated bit of software.
<kiko> no major integration problems. just lots of small issues.
<ajmitch> it's replacing something that grew over many years\
<ajmitch> so that's expected
<kiko> the interface of soyuz with the rest of the world is quite extensive
<kiko> so you get potential breakage in many places
<kiko> apt-ftparchive
<ajmitch> yay
<kiko> dput
<kiko> germinate
<kiko> sbuild
<ajmitch> I look forward to having it all working smoothly
<kiko> librarian
<kiko> even cron has thrown us once
<ajmitch> btw, I met a guy here in dunedin who was wearing an async tshirt at LCA
<jsgotangco> ooo
* jsgotangco would like to have an async shirt soon
* jsgotangco needs a haircut
<ajmitch> heh
<jsgotangco> ajmitch, did you get to talk to sabdfl again?
<kiko> ajmitch, really! who was that?
* ajmitch got a haircut before LCA, to look like a respectable geek
<ajmitch> yeah, I talked with sabdfl
<kiko> jsgotangco, they are rarities nowadays. I need to get more of them printed
<ajmitch> kiko: I didn't catch his name, sadly
<jsgotangco> and an async sticker for the laptop!
<ajmitch> as it was in the pub on the last day, after conference close
<ajmitch> and mysql guys were providing free beer
<kiko> where was he from I wonder
<stratus> ajmitch, respectable geeks don't care about their hair
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: free beer is the #1 reason for you to come to LCA :)
<jsgotangco> ajmitch, cool i think he's in jakarta now, will be meeting in 2 days
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: cool
<kiko> ajmitch, what does the motu merge team mean?
<kiko> who actually does uploads to ubuntu? is there a team I can check for GPG keys?
<ajmitch> ubuntu-dev is the team with upload rights
<ajmitch> the merge team was to set a contact email address
<kiko> okay.
<ajmitch> so that we could have the bugs sent to a particular mailing list for processing
<Slant_Mobile> How are bugs supposed to be properly reported in Malone/launchpad if it doesn't keep up to date with the current versions in dapper?
<Slant_Mobile> That is, where am I supposed to submit bug reports?
<kiko> what do you mean it doesn't keep up to date?
<ajmitch> possibly the source package versions not being up to date
<ajmitch> eg https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/f-spot
<ajmitch> when 0.1.5-2 is in dapper
<Slant_Mobile> I was trying to report a bug (now fixed) in dhcp3-client, for example. However, the malone page for a version ages old.
<Slant_Mobile> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+package/dhcp3-client and https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/dhcp3
<Slant_Mobile> Which both show 5ubuntu3 as the latest in dapper.
<ajmitch> Slant_Mobile: this should all be up to date in a day or three
<ajmitch> having the versions shown has only happened recently
<Slant_Mobile> ajmitch: so if a zero-day bug appears, what do I do?
<kiko> ajmitch, Slant_Mobile: when were the new versions of these packages uploaded? in the past week?
<Slant_Mobile> Just submit normally?
<kiko> Slant_Mobile, well, two things may be relevant here
<ajmitch> Slant_Mobile: yes, file a bug normally
<ajmitch> kiko: about 2 weeks ago for f-spot
<kiko> first, production is currently lagging behind the archive and will be lagged for the next couple of days until we finish the migration.
* ajmitch assumed it was because gina wasn't run on production
<Slant_Mobile> kiko: bug tracking migration, or something else?
<kiko> second, bugs are filed against package names, not against specific versions.
<kiko> Slant_Mobile, migration of archive management to launchpad.
<ajmitch> kiko: that is probably confusing, since we really really like to have the version reported with a bug
<ajmitch> and it's usual to submit version with bug in debian as a bug header
<Slant_Mobile> So I'll just include the version and distro in the bug itself.
<ajmitch> Slant_Mobile: yes please
<kiko> ajmitch, one problem at a time. I understand that. Add the version to the comment itself.
<Slant_Mobile> That's not too hard.
* Slant_Mobile isn't exactly new to submitting or patching bugs...
<kiko> it's the workaround for now -- versions are trickier to handle
<ajmitch> kiko: I understand :)
<ajmitch> kiko: it's on my list of things to beg from bradb
<ajmitch> which most of the developers probably have asked for already
<kiko> ajmitch, perhaps just adding text suggesting you add the version number and distro release to the bug comment is a good step forward
<Slant_Mobile> Is there a way to help a patch process along?
<ajmitch> kiko: that's fine for ubuntu bugs - the text would have to be different for products
<kiko> well, you'd do well to include a product version if you could.
<ajmitch> yes
<Slant_Mobile> For example, in 30043 I supplied a patch.
<Slant_Mobile> (though, it's a one-line so that's kinda silly.)
<Slant_Mobile> Is there a better way to help it along?
<Slant_Mobile> (Supply a diff on the source package?)
<ajmitch> a diff on the source package can help\
<ajmitch> I presume you've used debdiff before then
<Slant_Mobile> Yes.
<ajmitch> hopefully someone will get to the bug in a day or so - there's a distro team sprint this week that they're all hacking at
* Slant_Mobile nods.
* ajmitch could probably check it out also
<ajmitch> Slant_Mobile: one thing is that the patch should really have successful, not sucessful :)
<Slant_Mobile> ajmitch: I figure minimum change to make it work. Upstream has a typo all the way through.
<Slant_Mobile> Majority ruling on the references.
<Slant_Mobile> You think the other way around is better?
<Slant_Mobile> Hehe. I love this gnome-pty-handler bug.
<Slant_Mobile> err gnome-pty-helper bug.
<ajmitch> I prefer proper spelling throughout, unless it's too intrusive
<ajmitch> since it avoids future bugs like this
* Lathiat back in perth
<ajmitch> Lathiat: fall ill? :)
<Lathiat> i did actually :\
<ajmitch> ah, how was the flight?
<Lathiat> im ok now but saturday arvo through monday morning i was crook as
<Lathiat> flight was good
<ajmitch> nasty
* ajmitch was one of the lucky ones
<Lathiat>  fortunately i managed to end up going on a 2 hour walk/climb up and down hills by sunady afternoon
<Lathiat> so it was rather temporary fortunately
<Lathiat> but i really wasnt up to it until the last second
<Lathiat> i slept most of sunday morning and was sore as
<ajmitch> I heard a few stories of unpleasant flights
<Lathiat> ouch
<Slant_Mobile> Before I continue tracking this down, is anyone else having an issue with gnome-terminal (or any other vte using application) that the spawned gnome-pty-helpers aren't dying?
<Slant_Mobile> An easy way to test this is to close all your gnome-terminals, open a new one and run "ps ax | grep -i gnome-pty-helper | wc -l"
<Slant_Mobile> Then close the application, and reopen it.
<Slant_Mobile> Run that command again. The number should have increased.
<Nafallo> Slant_Mobile: nope
<Slant_Mobile> Nafallo: Hmm.
<Slant_Mobile> Nafallo: Must be something local. I'll keep trying to track it down.
<Slant_Mobile> Mine appear to be stuck in a futex...
<Nafallo> amd64 here btw
<Slant_Mobile> Hmm, i386 here.
<Slant_Mobile> Nafallo: Were all your gnome-terminals and vte using applications closed?
<Nafallo> new terminal; that commandline; 2; close
<Nafallo> same thing when I repeated
<Nafallo> infact. I just had 3 terminals open and it still was 2 :-P
<Slant_Mobile> It's supposed to be shared between instances, so that makes sense.
<Slant_Mobile> Hmm.
<Slant_Mobile> Pity strace can't give me a better idea.
<siretart> dholbach: around?
<ajmitch> hi siretart
<siretart> huhu ajmitch
<ajmitch> 2am, almost time for sleep
* ajmitch has cleaned up his bookcase & found a lot more room than was previously thought possible ;)
<siretart> :)
<siretart> 2pm. time to get started with work :)
<ajmitch> hehe
<siretart> ajmitch: do you know if the uvf request granted by mdz have already been requested to sync?
<siretart> I have some syncs as well that I wanted to batch. I'd include them if ok
<ajmitch> no idea
* ajmitch has f-spot to request as well
<ajmitch> along with a bunch more zope packages
<ajmitch> I might get to that tomorrow
<siretart> ok
<dholbach> siretart: yes
<siretart> dholbach: ok. then I don't need to care about them anymore. ok
<dholbach> siretart: yes = around
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> I think it was not requested yet, but not sure.
<siretart> oh.
<siretart> ok. then I will request them in a few hours
<siretart> ok, requests sent
<siretart> for ipython and libgettext-ruby. the other ones need to be merged manually
<dooglus> gaim just started crashing for me yesterday whenever I try to connect.  there's no new gaim package, so why would it suddenly change?
<Nafallo> dooglus: apt-cache show gaim | grep ^Depend
<Nafallo> something might have changed somewhere :-P
<dooglus> Nafallo: right.  libglib2.0-0 changed, and the changelog says the change was for "Memory management" - and gaim is crashing on a bad 'free()', so that'll be it.  Thanks.
<Nafallo> :-)
<Seveas> raphink, poke
<raphink> Seveas: hi
<Kyral> Morning
<raphink> hi Kyral
<zakame> heya raphink Kyral Seveas :)
<Seveas> raphink, are you going to add your ubuntu.com address to your gpg key?
<raphink> hi zakame
<raphink> it is added already Seveas
<raphink> I added it the day before we met
<Seveas> not on subkeys.pgp.net :)
<raphink> and uploaded the key to mit.edu
<Seveas> use subkeys.pgp.net, it's the standard one :)
<raphink> I'll send it again
<raphink> ok it's sent
<raphink> can you check?
<Seveas> on pgp.mit.edu your key also has no ubuntu.com address
<raphink> pgpkeys.mit.edu
<Seveas> same machine ;)
<Seveas> and no raphink@ubuntu.com
<Seveas> AH
<Seveas> now I see it :)
<raphink> where?
<Seveas> subkeys.pgp.net
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> I don't
<raphink> ...
<raphink> not on the web interface at least
<Seveas> it's a roundrobin
<Seveas> so maybe your mirror has not been updated
<raphink> well at least you have it :)
<raphink> so you can sign it now
<raphink> :)
<Seveas> you have 7 new mails from me (each userid gets one)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> Seveas: what program do you use to sign keys?
<Seveas> caff
<Seveas> in the signing-party package
<raphink> ok
<raphink> let's see
<raphink> pfiew
<raphink> done processing
<raphink> oh no I forgot some ;)
<raphink> Seveas: did you get the emails?
<Seveas> i see a lot of mails but ahve to run now :)
<raphink> oh ok :)
<raphink> mails from me?
<raphink> just to be sure it was setn
<raphink> sent
<Seveas> yeah, from you
<raphink> good :)
<Lathiat> ajmitch: awesome, ekiga has avahi
<siretart> cool
<Lathiat> ajmitch: reinstalling udev seems to have unbroken my laptop
<Lathiat> ajmitch: did upgrade in process, since i didnt ahve my old copy around
<LaserJock> morning MOTU!
<LaserJock> dholbach: ping?
<dholbach> pong
<dholbach> LaserJock: ^
<LaserJock> dholbach: I was poking around the docteam debian/
<LaserJock> dholbach: and I was looking at the debian/copyright file and it has GPL
<dholbach> Ah yes, somebody else asked as well.
<dholbach> You as the docteam could just change it, no?
<LaserJock> I could
<LaserJock> but I just wanted to ask you about it
<LaserJock> that file should reflect the licensing of the docs, correct?
<dholbach> Absolutely.
<LaserJock> ok, I'll change it then, the only sticky point for me is that all but one doc are FDL/CC-SA but the packaging guide is GPL
<siretart> LaserJock: then please document that in debian/copyright
<LaserJock> siretart: I'm not sure exactly how but I'll do a pastebin for you guys to look at before I commit it
<LaserJock> on problem is that neither the FDL nor the CC-SA licenses are in /usr/share/common-licenses/ so I should probably have the whole thing right?
<LaserJock> could I include copies of both licenses in debian/ ?
<kiko> can someone contact https://launchpad.net/people/diamond+launchpad and ask him if he is still interested in his MOTU privs?
<kiko> I'd like to know because he hasn't signed the CoC yet
<kiko> and I'd like to make that a hard requirement for uploads.
<lucas> kiko: why don't you just mail him ?
<kiko> because I am in London, and I don't mail people when I am travelling!
<lucas> I think it can wait a few days :-)
<stratus> open a bug against him
<kiko> an optimist!
<kiko> well, keep in mind the reason I am here is to make the uploads work through soyuz
<lucas> anyway, more generally, it might be interesting to raise the issue of pinging ubuntu-dev members on a regular basis
<LaserJock> kiko: really? cool. How soon?
<kiko> LaserJock, very soon. this week if you cross your fingers for me
<LaserJock> kiko: I will ;-)
<stratus> lucas, i think you can see the members status through launchpad activity (not yet, but when soyuz arrives).
<kiko> you can actually see membership status
<kiko> now, what we need to do is expire ubuntu-dev and ubuntu-core-dev people more regularly.
<stratus> kiko, i was going to ask carlos but can you talk something about the xmlrpc interfaces?
<kiko> the non-existent ones, sure. :)
<stratus> is it being considered or the idea was discarded?
<stratus> btw, i was talking about the member activity (last upload, last opened bug, last translation, ...)
<kiko> it will be done, definitely
<kiko> ah, I see.
<stratus> sounds good (about the xml-rpc thing)
<LaserJock> yeah, I think the xml-rpc interfaces will be much needed
<kiko> xml-rpc shouldn't be an excuse for us fixing the UI, though.
<kiko> err, not fixing the UI.
<kiko> is what I meant.
<LaserJock> well, I'm interested in doing queries on a large number of packages (~500) which makes a web interface quite difficult
<stratus> sure, i agree.
<LaserJock> although for from a user's perspective it is pretty cool
<stratus> LaserJock, the xml-rpc interfaces will help any team with these goals in mind.
<kiko> yeah
<stratus> The "end users" just care about the UI, they will never deal with the xml-rpc interfaces directly.
<stratus> The point is that we've different "end users", there are upstream guys but there are MOTU ones, interested in more features and control.
<LaserJock> yes I meant to say that the web interface is cool to the average bug reporter
<kiko> the existing one?
<stratus> LaserJock, i think it's a pain to reach what you want to open a bug against.
<LaserJock> yes
<stratus> It's just the folder thing with zope, that isn't a problem but the UI lacks the right shortcuts.
<LaserJock> yeah, I suppose. I usually look for bugs in a package first and then there is a link to file a bug against this package
<kiko> yeah.
<LaserJock> is there a list of features that are being worked on for LP with some sort of status?
<stratus> LaserJock, yes but count the number of clicks until you can really open the bug.
<stratus> LaserJock, have you tried the LP wiki?
<LaserJock> umm, yeah but I quickly get lost :-(
<stratus> LaserJock, use the search. I think if it's isn't there nobody cared to put it out or it isn't public.
<stratus> btw, i think kiko can give the right information about it
<kiko> I can.
<LaserJock> stratus: it only takes one click if you are already looking at a bug in that package, which is what I usually do. If you aren't it is much more of a pain
<kiko> well, for immediately upcoming stuff there is the launchpad-users report I send out weekly
<kiko> I can also talk about the medium-term plans (when I am a bit less busy)
<LaserJock> oh, well that would be helpful. I would just like to see what's going on
<stratus> kiko, great i think i'll subscribe to launchpad-users, i'm not there yet.
<stratus> LaserJock, yes i see.
<kiko> it's an interesting report of what went on in production this week
<kiko> I should send a report out tonight
<Kyral> okay, worktime
<stratus> kiko, thanks i'll read
<LaserJock> kiko: that is helpful, exactly what I was looking for :-)
<kiko> cool.
<kiko> I'll send out another one soon.
<LaserJock> great I just subscribed
<stratus> me too.
<Kyral> Google is making a derivative of Ubuntu?
<raphink> Kyral: ??
<raphink> where?
<LaserJock> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/01/31/google_goes_desktop_linux/
<Kyral> Slashdot and The Register
<raphink> they wouldn't dare!
<Kyral> If its true they sure as hell better port Google Earth to Linux after this :D
<kiko> that is true
<raphink> if this is true, they will need developers :)
<Kyral> which part?
<raphink> paid ones :)
<Kyral> lol
<Kyral> Job ops!
<raphink> hehe
<Kyral> They could use a potential MOTU.. :D
<raphink> yeah
<raphink> Kyral: what do you think I meant ;)
<stratus> oh no, in other news microsoft is buying more chairs
<stratus> :D
<Kyral> hahahah
<raphink> seriously
<raphink> is this info trustable?
<Kyral> and in other news, the GPLv3 is causing a stir
<LaserJock> why?
<Kyral> I dunno
<Kyral> I guess its incompatible with the GPLv2
<Kyral> More restrictions
<LaserJock> what doesn't cause a stir in linx?
<Kyral> Good point
<Kyral> ahahah
<Kyral> Its one of the side affects of our open culture
<Kyral> But its a good one IMO
<LaserJock> and being more ideological I think
<Kyral> yah
<Kyral> "I may not agree with your use of vi, but I'll defend your right to use it" :D
<LaserJock> lol
<Kyral> Which of course paralells the US Freedom of Speech
<LaserJock> likewise your insane use of emacs for everything
<Kyral> "I may not like or agree with what you say, but I'll sure as hell defend your right to say it"
<phanatic> hi people
<LaserJock> hi phanatic
<LaserJock> oh, cool. Both of my Debian uploads were accepted today!
<LaserJock> so would including a text version of the copyrights in debian/ ok for debian/copyright?
<stratus> LaserJock, what do you mean with accepted?
<LaserJock> they got out of NEW
<stratus> oh, cool which ones? i think they're at incoming queue and will hit the archive in the next dinstall run
<LaserJock> plotdrop and gausssum, my first attempts at packaging (well gausssum was an ITP take over)
<lucas> \o/ libgnuplot-ruby accepted in Debian
<LaserJock> I must say that putting the packages on REVU and getting them accepted in Ubuntu first really made getting them sposored in Debian easy
<LaserJock> lucas: good to hear
<stratus> LaserJock, sure
<raphink>  $ bunzip2 knmap-2.1.tar.bz2
<raphink> bunzip2: knmap-2.1.tar.bz2 is not a bzip2 file.
<raphink> !!!
<raphink> I'm gonna say `good job!' to upstream ;)
<raphink> oh no, my fault ;)
<phanatic> what should the debian/copyright include, if the source header says "you can use it and/or modify it under the same terms as Perl itself"
<phanatic> and the program ships with COPYING containing the GPLv2
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> yea! EasyChem FINALLY got out of Debian Incoming :D
<LaserJock> incoming or new ?
<Kyral> I got the email saying the Changes file was ACCEPTED
<LaserJock> so that means it went from NEW to INCOMING
<Kyral> yah
<Kyral> oops lol
<Kyral> Oh well one step closer :D
<LaserJock> much closer I think
<Kyral> I'm also embarassed tha they called me a developer lol
<LaserJock> ok, I need a little help understanding Debian Policy, http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-docs.html#s-copyrightfile specifically
<LaserJock> does it mean that you have to have the complete text of the license in debian/copyright or that you install a complete copyright in /usr/share/doc/foo/ ?
<raphink> what is the diffstat that is supposed to be filed for UVF exceptions requests ?
<raphink> diff -ru old/ new/ | diffstat > diffstat.txt ?
<dholbach> diff -ruN old/ new/ | diffstat > diffstat.txt
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> Can you guys have a look if this is correct?
<irvin> who's using monodevelop on dapper?
<dholbach> This is my list of current UVF stuff:
<dholbach> not enough discussion: scim-tables, jabberd2, afterstep, wine
<dholbach> to pass on: libgdiplus, liferea, byzanz, soundconverter
<dholbach> approved: lyx, ipython, libgettext-ruby, sisu, psi
<dholbach> Did I miss something?
<dholbach> lucas do you have some overview over the current UVF exception requests?
<dholbach> I already asked, if this list is complete:
<dholbach> not enough discussion: scim-tables, jabberd2, afterstep, wine
<dholbach> to pass on: libgdiplus, liferea, byzanz, soundconverter
<dholbach> approved: lyx, ipython, libgettext-ruby, sisu, psi
<dholbach> because I want to pass some of those to Matt and Colin again.
<lucas> no, I haven't kept an overview
<lucas> maybe we should handle them using a wiki page
<lucas> do you have the URL for jabberd2 ?
<lucas> (got it)
<lucas> for jabberd2, I would say it's a go. it was released in october (upstream)
<lucas> and there hasn't been a "oops, it's totally broken" release since then
<lucas> also, it fixes several bugs (see http://www.jabberstudio.org/projects/jabberd2/releases/view.php?id=802 ), and it's not a lib, so if it breaks, it's not going to break much
<raphink> anyone knows if there's a way to redirect pages on the wiki?
<dholbach> lucas: If you follow up on the mail, I'll direct Matt and Colin to the mail.
<dholbach> lucas: I'm just sending the next batch to them.
<lucas> raphink: #REDIRECT
<raphink> #REDIRECT NameOfPage ?
<lucas> dholbach: can you bounce the mail to me ? I don't have it anymore
<lucas> so I can't reply to it
<dholbach> lucase at nussbaum dot net?
<dholbach> lucas
<lucas> lucas@ubuntu.com ;)
<dholbach> ah right
<dholbach> Done
<LaserJock> dholbach: did you see my question above about the copyright file?
<lucas> done
<dholbach> Didn't I say it'd be good to match the debian/copyright with the real copyright or wasn't that the answer to the question?
<cyberix> What is the right diff command for creating packaging patch?
<cyberix> diff -r -N origdir newdir ?
<lucas> debdiff
<LaserJock> dholbach: no, I'm trying to figure out how to do that exactly. I'm confused about the Debian Policy
<dholbach> Just look at some other debian/copyright files.
<LaserJock> dholbach: do I have to include the entire copyright in the debian/copyright?
<dholbach> You simply have to point out which license this is licensed under.
<dholbach> /usr/share/debhelper/dh_make/licenses has some boilerplates
<LaserJock> right but since FDL and CC-SA aren't in /usr/share/common-licenses doesn't that mean I need to include an entire copy of the license in debain/copyright?
<LaserJock> plus there is no plain text version of the copyrights in the repo only .xml versions
<dholbach> I sent the UVF exception requests out.
<dholbach> It's better to have them included.
<dholbach> I'm away for a bit. It'd be good to ask this in #ubuntu-devel.
<dholbach> There are some licensing experts and long term Debian developers there.
<dholbach> Brb.
<LaserJock> dholbach: np
<lucas> LaserJock: FDL and CC-SA and both non-free
<lucas> (from debian's POV)
<lucas> so you are probably not supposed to include doc under those licenses in ubuntu
<LaserJock> well they are
<LaserJock> all the doc-team docs are
<LaserJock> except the packaging guide
<sistpoty> hi folks
<LaserJock> hi siretart
<LaserJock> or sistpoty (stupid tab completion)
<cyberix> Ok. Now I have a separate packaging patch, I think :-) http://www.cs.helsinki.fi/u/twruottu/mi2svg/
<cyberix> Should I do something with it
<cyberix> or just pollute web space
<Gloubiboulga> evening
<LaserJock> hi Gloubiboulga
<Gloubiboulga> hey LaserJock
<lifeless> finally!
<lifeless> azeem: opensync has landed
<lifeless> ajmitch: ^^
<tseng> ogra: erm did i miss something?
<ogra> tseng, ?
<tseng> ogra: i dont think it was *that* stupid a question
<Amaranth> tseng: heh, sort of
<Amaranth> GNOME is locked into gst0.10, there is no way to switch it to xine
<ogra> tseng, just an evil idea to have gnome use xien :)
<ogra> *xine
<tseng> dude alot of stuff uses xine or gst
<tseng> muine, totem
<tseng> maybe RB
<Amaranth> tseng: gnome-media and etc use gst0.10 directly as of 2.13.x
<tseng> ya
<tseng> < mjg59> To be honest, I'm not entirely sure that Ubuntu should ship with gstreamer  as the default video framework this time around...
<tseng> it was stuff like this that had be a bit confused what we were on about
* sistpoty didn't think it was a stupid question
<sistpoty> ;)
* ogra neither 
<ogra> nobody said something about *stupid*
<dredg> nah, *stupid* is what happens when the register invent some crazy ass idea about google forking ubuntu to release as its own OS
<tseng> its not invented
<tseng> just wide open to exageration
<tseng> and fantasy
<spacey> and Evil is like Designing something like ADS.
<dredg> there will not be a GoogleOS :) there is something called goobuntu :)
<stratus> guys, please
<stratus> in other news, google is going to buy napster
<stratus> it seems they've a rumor team sitting next to the marketing team and there we go
<Kyral> ogra: ping?
<ogra> Kyral, ?
<Gloubiboulga> hey sistpoty
<ajmitch> morning
<Kyral> Can you point me to some documentation on setting up an Edubuntu server?
<sistpoty> hi Gloubiboulga
<Gloubiboulga> sistpoty, could you have a look (again) at libswitch when you got time ?
<sistpoty> Gloubiboulga: will do
<Gloubiboulga> the soname issue has been fixed by upstream
<sistpoty> ah, k
<Gloubiboulga> sistpoty, thanks :)
<ogra> Kyral, https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuInstallNotes
<ogra> Kyral, and #edubuntu ;)
<Kyral> thanks
<Kyral> Thinking about demoing it at COSI soon ;P
<ogra> cool
<ogra> feel free to ask me if you run into problems... but in fact you only have to edit the ltsp dhcpd.conf and restart dhcpd adter installation, thats all
<Kyral> okay
<dredg> good lord, i hadn't seen the napster story. where the hell do the press make this stuff up?
<ogra> th einstall notes should have all needed links
<stratus> dredg, maybe it's the google press making this stuff up
<sistpoty> btw.: do we have a time for the next motu-meeting yet?
<ajmitch> wasn't it wednesday 2000 UTC?
<sistpoty> ajmitch: from siretart's mail, the poll-winning candidates were wednesday and thursday...
<sistpoty> but I haven't been around here, so I am not really up to date
<sistpoty> if nobody objects, I'll send a mail and announce wednesday, to make it clear?
<ajmitch> please do :)
<marcin`> hello MOTU
<marcin`> got a question...
<marcin`> I have package that is created from cvs checkout
<marcin`> and contains some /CVS directories that I want to remove
<ajmitch> why don't you use cvs export instead?
<marcin`> and I'm not sure... but I think that I have seen something about script
* lucas prefers wednesday
<lucas> so it's perfect
<marcin`> debhelper or cdbs that removes these directories automagically
<marcin`> ajmitch: cvs export instead cvs checkout?
<lucas> yes
<ajmitch> that's what cvs export is meant for
<raphink> any reaction on the organization of the MOTU docs on the wiki ? :)
<sistpoty> raphink: cool, good work!
<raphink> :)
<sistpoty> raphink: are you working on a wiki page right now? if not, I'll update teams with MOTUUncommonProgrammingLanguages
<raphink> you can work on it, there are locks anyway
<raphink> I'm working on tons of pages at the same time ;)
<raphink> if you tell me you're working on MOTUUncommonProgrammingLanguages I won't touch it
<lucas> is there a page with a list of issues to be brought up during MOTUMeeting ?
<sistpoty> raphink: ok, I'm on it right now
<sistpoty> MOTU/Meetings
<sistpoty> lucas: ^
<raphink> ok
<lucas> chninkel_away: you around ?
<lucas> does sbody know whether backups of tiber are made ?
<sistpoty> lucas: I guess siretart does
<lucas> I asked him a while ago
<lucas> but he wasn't doing any
<sistpoty> lucas: then I assume that no backups are currently done
<_jason> Hi, I'd like to get invlolved with motu.  I've read through the wiki pages but I'm not really sure how exactly the process still works.  How would you suggest I proceed so I can learn more?
<raphink> _jason: what kind of work would you like to do?
<raphink> :)
<_jason> raphink: interesting... I wanted to help with packaging, but maybe you can inform me about all of the possibilities :)
<raphink> there are tons of things to do, depending on your skills, your preferences, etc.
<raphink> well the main work is obviously linked to packages :)
<raphink> do you have packages you'd like to have in Ubuntu?
<siretart> (short hi)
<siretart> huhu sistpoty, hi lucas
<sistpoty> hi siretart
<siretart> sistpoty: what do I do?
<sistpoty> siretart: lucas asked if backups of tiber are done
<_jason> raphink: I do have one called lmctl which I found useful (controls logitech mice) but that's not really my main goal
<raphink> hi siretart
<raphink> _jason: what is your main goal then?
<siretart> sistpoty: backups are not yet in place. I will start with them tomorrow
<sistpoty> siretart: oh, cool :)
<_jason> raphink: just helping out, what would be the best way?
<siretart> sistpoty: lucas: (and everyone else on tiber) I will only backup /srv, /home and /etc. please remove stuff which not need to be backuped from your homes
<raphink> well we do a lot of things
<siretart> move them to /var/tmp and use symlinks, if you want
<raphink> _jason: basically all things linked to universe is our  `realm`
<raphink> getting new packages in, fixing bugs, etc.
<raphink> merging/syncing packages from Debian
<raphink> right now, the two priorities are new packages and bug fixes
<raphink> merging/syncing is not a priority anymore since we entered UVF, which means we try to not add new versions of package unless it's necessary
<_jason> would you say that I could learn about making new packages and start helping out with relative ease or would you recommend that I start elsewhere and work myself to that point once I get more comfortable?
<raphink> _jason: we get new packages in till the end of this month iirc, so we're in a bit of a rush on this I'd say
<raphink> but learning to package is surely something is more than useful to work with MOTUs
<_jason> raphink: I see, so most of the work is bug related after that?
<raphink> even for bugfixing, you'll need to know about packaging for sure
<raphink> if you feel like learning to package, go for it
<raphink> and if you have apps to get in Ubuntu
<raphink> go for it
<raphink> that's the best way to learn how to package ;)
<raphink> when it comes to new packages, we use a system that is called REVU
<raphink> it's a reviewing/sponsoring/mentoring system :)
<_jason> I was reading the Pbuilder method, is that what is genereally used?
<raphink> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/REVU
<raphink> depends on people
<raphink> but using pbuilder is surely a requirement for a good work imo
<raphink> and using chroots is also a good thing
<raphink> :)
<_jason> okay, let's say I try this and get a working package while trying to follow all of the guidelines.  I can then post it to REVU and await feedback/approval?
<raphink> yep
<raphink> you better ask for reviews actually
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> once your package is on REVU
<raphink> get here and paste the URL
<raphink> and try to find a MOTU to review the package
<_jason> raphink: by the end of this month you mean january?  as in today is the last day for new packages?
<raphink> oh we're in january
<raphink> doh
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> no actually it's by the end of february
<raphink> ;)
<_jason> oh ok, that gives me some time
<siretart> ok, gn8 folks
<raphink> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule _jason
<raphink> gn siretart
<_jason> raphink: now once this period of new packages is over.  Would bug fixing then become the best way to help out?
<Slant_Mobile> Can anyone give http://tara.shadowpimps.net/~scott/halwatch.py a look?
<Slant_Mobile> Before I report the bug, I need to know if it's just me.
<raphink> yes _jason indeed
<_jason> raphink: and that's handled through malone?
<raphink> Slant_Mobile: does't work
<raphink> _jason: yes
<Slant_Mobile> raphink: What happens?
<_jason> raphink: okay, thanks you've been very helpful
<raphink> Slant_Mobile: the server is not configured to run the script, so it sends it as such
<Slant_Mobile> raphink: Haha. No, download the script and run it. (look in it first so you know what's going on)
<Slant_Mobile> It's a test for a HAL bug.
<raphink> oh sorry ;)
<raphink> I thought you meant that the page wasn' tworking
<raphink> so I confirmed it's not working ;)
<Slant_Mobile> raphink: It's all good - I wasn't being clear.
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> sorry I don't have time to check it right now :)
<Slant_Mobile> Can anyone else help me confirm a HAL bug?
<LaserJock> my goodness raphink, your the wiki king today ;-)
<raphink> lool
<raphink> well just working around ;)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> and hoping it's useful :)
<sistpoty> hm... if a package produces a arch:all and arch:any package (both with the same rule in binary-arch), does binary-indep need to depend on binary-arch?
<\sh> sistpoty: depends..if it's a -doc then no :)
<sistpoty> \sh: no, it's some shell-scripts, but they get installed by make install, which also installs a library
<sistpoty> \sh: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1627 (libswitch)
<\sh> sistpoty: hmm...what are the scripts doing? i don't think they use the lib directly, right?
<sistpoty> \sh: no, they use a program (different package), which b-d on the lib
<\sh> sistpoty: then I would depend on the different package, instead of the lib package
<buxy> raphink: do you come to Solutions Linux one of these days ?
<raphink> buxy: yep
* buxy wish to meet some MOTU over there in Paris but didn't yet
<raphink> buxy: I plan to go tomorrow
<raphink> then spend the evening with Tonio and we go together on thursday
<sistpoty> \sh: actually my questions is for debian/rules... since all packages from libswitch are installed during binary-arch (even the arch:all)
<raphink> so i'll think I'll be there in the next two days :)
* lucas isn't going
<raphink> buxy: et si tu y est j'espre bien t'y voir aussi bien sr :)
<buxy> raphink: cool, the Debian stand is just near the ubuntu-fr one
<raphink> yep :)
<raphink> buxy: will you be there all the time?
<buxy> lucas: maybe we'll meet at the RMLL or something like that ?
<\sh> sistpoty: hmmm...problem will be, that binary-indep are only build on i386 buildd ... so is it possible to split the installation somehow?
<buxy> raphink: yes, I'm there until thursday 16:30
<raphink> buxy: ok :)
<raphink> buxy: I think I'll see you then :)
<sistpoty> \sh: what I've seen not easily
<raphink> looking forward to it :)
<lucas> buxy: we met there last year, but you probably don't remember
<lucas> but yes, I'll go to RMLL for sure, and maybe to fosdem too
<raphink> pfiew
<raphink> still a lot to do for MOTU docs on the wiki
<sistpoty> \sh: will it make probs, if the binary-indep rule is empty/doesn't produce the arch:all package?
<\sh> sistpoty: hmmm...what about installing the scripts manually in install-indep and installing the rest normally and removing the scripts manually from install-arch?
<buxy> lucas: oh right, but if I don't associate you to a project directly, there's no hope that I remember anything :)
<raphink> but I think it's getting in good shape
<LaserJock> yes raphink , good work
<LaserJock> keep it up ;-)
<raphink> I'll take a pause though I think ;)
<\sh> sistpoty: i would say "no problem"
<sistpoty> ok
<\sh> sistpoty: but i'm not sure..
<\sh> ok..switching back to normal desktop env....
<\sh> brb
#ubuntu-motu 2007-01-29
<raphink> adding a GPL header to each file does not even require a script
<raphink> it fits on 1 command line 
<muzzol> ??
<raphink> just make a file that contains the header
<raphink> and do a 
<raphink> for file in *; do cat $file $gpl_header > $file; done
<raphink> :)
<raphink> well the opposite sorry
<raphink> hehe
* raphink has to go sleep
<raphink> cat $gpl_header $file > $file
<raphink> obviously
<muzzol> ok
<muzzol> wich is the next step?
<muzzol> revu?
<raphink> with the path to the file containing your header of course
<raphink> well if you ahve to modify the upstream code
<raphink> you have to send them the patch
<raphink> you can't apply such a patch in a package
<raphink> since you're potentially modifying the license
<raphink> they have to release it themselves
<raphink> once they release it after applying the patch
<raphink> you can do the package and upload it to revu
<LaserJock> raphink: that's the thing, upstream has refused, so far, to do it
<raphink> or you could upload to revu already for sanity technicaly check
<LaserJock> they think the COPYING file is sufficient
<raphink> LaserJock: they have refused to do the job, would they refuse to apply a patch?
<raphink> if it's lazyness, let's send a patch
<raphink> if it's bad will, let's get some FSF guys on it
<muzzol> raphink, the point is they dont want to be bothered. they are gpl believers but dont really take the time to do it right
<LaserJock> well, the pretty much said they've released their code for years and it's Ubuntu's problem
<raphink> Debian also refuses to take this app
<LaserJock> they seem to be very anti-Ubuntu (the original author anyway)
<raphink> and we know of projects who have been out for years and had issues with the FSF lately
<raphink> namely Mepis iirc
<LaserJock> sure
<LaserJock> they have an email from the author that says all files are GPL'd
<_MMA_> Well the "message" has been they done want to be bothered. We have one guy that really wants to work with us on the -CV branch but he isnt on ATM to help and chat here.
<asantoni> I'm finally uploading that new Mixxx package to REVU. Chances are I screwed it up badly, but I'd appreciate it if someone could take a look at it sometime.
<raphink> asantoni: how come it's numbered -1 ?
<_MMA_> And that "email from the author" told us to go get Shuttleworth another space-trip. :-/ But we got permission.
<raphink> errr
<raphink> stupid guys it seems
<raphink> would not make me want to package their app
<muzzol> well raphink, thats the point
<LaserJock> sure, but it's a "killer app" for a lotof people
<muzzol> they're not so friendly, but there's a fork
<muzzol> cinelerra-cv
<raphink> yes
<muzzol> and lot of friendly people
<raphink> and this fork has had an ITP in Debian
<muzzol> are around there
<raphink> so work with the fork people
<raphink> and provide patches to make it go faster
<_MMA_> We do.
<raphink> or ask for an access to the source itself
<muzzol> well, the package im working is the one from cv fok
<_MMA_> But they seem scared to stray too far.
<raphink> anyway
<raphink> sorry guys but I've got to wake up in 6 hours
<raphink> ;)
<_MMA_> They have alot of internal issues.
<muzzol> ok, good night
<_MMA_> Ok. Later.
<raphink> thanks
<raphink> bye
<LaserJock> I think if you sent them the email and a patch and asked nicely because you want to get their app into Ubuntu
<muzzol> LaserJock, what do you think?
<muzzol> LaserJock, are you talking about cv or heroin warrior?
<_MMA_> muzzol: He just told you. :)^^
<LaserJock> cv
<muzzol> ok
<Adri2000> LaserJock: re- is my debdiff for genesis ok?
<LaserJock> heroin warrior is done, as far as I can tell
<muzzol> with cv there's no problem
<LaserJock> Adri2000: I think so, I'll probably upload it shortly
<muzzol> i'll ask them to add the header
<Adri2000> LaserJock: ok, thanks
<muzzol> there's also a problem with some fonts
<_MMA_> muzzol: It wants the mscore fonts or something right?
<LaserJock> well, so you guys know of any stuff that might be suspicious regarding license?
<_MMA_> LaserJock: Not to our knowledge.
<muzzol> not really
<asantoni> raphink: it's numbered -1?
<asantoni> lol
<muzzol> i'll ask on cv list
<LaserJock> well, I just can't see why -cv would not want to have properly licensed stuff
<LaserJock> look at all the headache this has caused
<_MMA_> muzzol: I think their list is a good place to work also.
<LaserJock> and for sure, it will cause more headaches in the future until the clear it up
<muzzol> LaserJock, is just a matter of lazyness
<_MMA_> LaserJock: I get different stories of drama from different people on their channel.
<_MMA_> I dont know what to make of any of it now.
<LaserJock> well, sure, but to be honest, lazyness is unacceptable on this issue
<LaserJock> it's simply *not* OK to distribute code with 3000 files with no license information
<muzzol> that's not true
<TheMuso> crimsun: Thanks dude.
<muzzol> even in the "About" tab
<muzzol> of cinelerra you can read GPL
<muzzol> i big letters
<crimsun> TheMuso: I presume you're going to ask heno to advocate, too?
<muzzol> is just they've not added to every file
<LaserJock> muzzol: but that is meaningless if it's not true
<TheMuso> crimsun: Hadn't thought of that, but yeah I will.
<crimsun> TheMuso: (and/or dholbach)
<muzzol> but is true, LaserJock 
<LaserJock> no it's not
<LaserJock> not unless it's written in the code
<muzzol> well, the mail i've received from HW says so
<LaserJock> if I have a tarball that is half GPL and half BSD licensed
<LaserJock> and claim it's GPL, I'm wrong
<TheMuso> crimsun: Good suggestion.
<LaserJock> so just because the help says it's GPL'd doesnt really make it so, IMO
<LaserJock> that's what needs to be fixed
<muzzol> ok
<LaserJock> muzzol: I'm on your side dude :-)
<LaserJock> I'm just saying, that it is an issue that -cv should care about
* muzzol takes a long breathe
<muzzol> :D
<LaserJock> I don't know all the legalities, but I'm not sure that a blanket license over the tarball (COPYING) is sufficient
<muzzol> ok, i'll write to the list
<LaserJock> according to the GPL Howto you should put copyright and license info at the top of *every* source code file
<LaserJock> http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-howto.html
<LaserJock> Adri2000: uploaded genesis
<asantoni> can someone review this when they're bored? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4222
<Adri2000> asantoni: the diff.gz seems empty
<asantoni> uh oh
<asantoni> I used "dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa" to generate the source package
<asantoni> does that sound right?
<asantoni> (btw, thanks Adri2000)
<Adri2000> yes, dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa should be ok
<asantoni> ok, yeah, I take it my diff.gz shouldn't be empty then?
<Adri2000> right
<asantoni> this is going to be hard to explain
<asantoni> It's empty because of the way I packaged it
<asantoni> What's supposed to be in the diff.gz? The difference between my sources and the official Mixxx sources?
<Adri2000> yes, the debian/ dir in fact
<asantoni> ok, well I'll try it again
<Adri2000> you shouldn't change the original tarball provided by upstream
<asantoni> I just did complete rebuild (dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot), and now I'm running the dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa
<asantoni> Adri2000: That's the problem... I _am_ the upstream
<asantoni> I'm one of the Mixxx developers. 
<Adri2000> upstream doesn't have to take care of distros packaging, so don't ship the debian/ directory in the tarball
<asantoni> I had to remove some non-free stuff from the sources
<asantoni> ok, that was my mistake... I kept having to restart the packaging process, after tweaking the sources... I can fix that
<asantoni> is there a way I can tell uupdate to NOT apply the patches that are shipped with the old version?
<asantoni> I'm just going to try to do this part by hand
<LaserJock> asantoni: if you had to take some non-free stuff out you might want to add dfsg versioning and a note in README.Debian noting that
<asantoni> LaserJock: what's dfsg versioning?
<asantoni> I'm going to try to push the changes that I've made upstream for the future... I think we can do without the non-free stuff
<asantoni> Ok, I've added the note in README.Debian :)
<asantoni> (and my diff.gz isn't zero anymore)
<asantoni> I'm going to re-upload in a few minutes
<asantoni> I ditched the -1 versioning too
<LaserJock> asantoni: http://www.debian.org/doc/developers-reference/ch-best-pkging-practices.en.html#s-bpp-origtargz
<LaserJock> asantoni: in synaptic do a search by version of dfsg
<LaserJock> there are quite a few packages
<asantoni> are we talking like -ubuntu here?
<LaserJock> well, it will probably go before the -ubuntu but yeah
<asantoni> guess not, there's tons of those -dfsg packages
<asantoni> yeah, the old Mixxx package didn't have a dfsg version on it, and it should have
<LaserJock> scribus for instance, has 1.2.4.1.dfsg-1ubuntu5 in Edgy
<asantoni> hmm
<LaserJock> it just lets people know that something was removed to make it "free"
<asantoni> do I have to do the crazy repackaging thing, or can I just tack on the -dsfg tag?
<asantoni> (and by that I mean repackaging the .orig.tar.gz)
<LaserJock> well, you should take out the non-free stuff from the .orig.tar.gz of course
<asantoni> yeah, I did
<asantoni> ok
<lfittl> zakame: I found another person who has a lot more time for this package than me, so I suggested him taking over the ITP today, hopefully this will lead to a package quickly
<asantoni> Is there a way I can tell dpkg-buildpackage explicitly where my .orig.tar.gz file is? It can't seem to find mine
<LaserJock> asantoni: check out dpkg-source -b in the man page
<asantoni> ok, thanks
<bddebian> Heya gang
<LaserJock> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<bddebian> What's happening?
<jdong_> bddebian: silence :)
<jdong_> and more silence :)
<LaserJock> well ...
<LaserJock> I'm working on a poster for a conference
<LaserJock> doing some writing
<jdong_> actually, bddebian we were just talking about how automatix is approved for main in feisty.
<jdong_> ^_^
<LaserJock> trying to figure out how to work with LP specs when I have no access to the LP wiki
<bddebian> WTF is automatix?
<LaserJock> jdong_: you bad, bad boy
<poningru> bddebian: a really really lame automatic installation script
<jdong_> LaserJock: hehe
<poningru> jdong: it is?
<jdong_> poningru: yeah, accepted after a long fight
<jdong_> but it'll be default
<jdong_> in the new control center!
<poningru> 0.o
<LaserJock> lol
<jdong_> lol
* poningru thwaps jdong with the large trout
<jdong_> lol
* jdong_ wins again :)
* poningru shakes fist at jdong_ 
<jdong_> ok, enough harassing devs for one day :D
<asantoni> sigh
<asantoni> LaserJock: for whatever reason, I can't get "dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa" to spit me out the .diff.gz anymore :(
<LaserJock> asantoni: check the .orig.tar.gz
<asantoni> I thought maybe it was because it wasn't finding the orig.tar.gz, but I really don't know what's going on
<LaserJock> it's possible you put everything in there
<jdong_> well, time to eat dinner....
<jdong_> it's late
<jdong_> in fact, it's ` python -c 'import time; print time.ctime(time.time()*2**64/2**64+6435-5432-10**3-3)'`
<asantoni> ohhh
<asantoni> ok, yeah, I'll doublecheck that
<Fujitsu> asantoni, make sure you have a -0ubuntu1 or similar in the version.
<asantoni> Fujitsu: I do, but something's still getting confused. Hang on, I'll post the output in pastebin
<asantoni> Laser
<Hobbsee> upstream tarball is probably not name_upstreamversion.orig.tar.gz
<asantoni> oops
<Hobbsee> asantoni: ^
<asantoni> It is though
<asantoni> I think
<asantoni> hang on
<asantoni> LaserJock/Fujitsu/Hobbsee: http://pastebin.com/869919
<Fujitsu> Brb, lunch,.
<asantoni> k
<asantoni> and the .orig.tar.gz filename is: mixxx_1.5.0svn~070125.dfsg-1-0ubuntu1.tar.gz
<Fujitsu> There's the problem.
<asantoni> ?
<asantoni> oops
<Fujitsu> Drop the -1-0ubuntu1 from the filename, and make it .orig.tar.gz.
<asantoni> I missed something
<asantoni> yeah
<asantoni> ok
<asantoni> I forgot to type in the .orig.tar.gz
<Fujitsu> Now, I'm off to lunch.
<asantoni> ok, thanks
<asantoni> I'll give it a shot
<asantoni> sweet
<asantoni> I think it's working
<asantoni> I had to rename the source directory to mixxx_1.5.0svn~070125.dfsg-1 and the file to mixxx_1.5.0svn~070125.dfsg-1.orig.tar.gz
<asantoni> Yeah, thanks a ton for the help guys :)
<asantoni> (you all have way too much patience, lol)
<bddebian> NP, glad to be of service ;-P
<asantoni> :)
<Fujitsu> What is the reason for the -1 on the upstream version?
<asantoni> me?
<bddebian> To make you ask questions :)
<Fujitsu> asantoni, yes.
<asantoni> .... ...... ... I ... don't know
<asantoni> I was told to add a -dfsg version to it, and when I looked at all the packages in synpatic that had that tag on them, I noticed that most of them had a -1 on them too
<asantoni> I just followed the trend
<asantoni> lol
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<asantoni> Is that a bad thing?
<Fujitsu> The -1 is the Debian/Ubuntu version, so shouldn't be part of the upstream version.
<asantoni> ohh
<asantoni> how can you tell I put it in the upstream version? (ie. where?)
<Fujitsu> Anything before the last hyphen is the upstream version.
<Fujitsu> (and it's in the filename)
<asantoni> ahhh
<Fujitsu> The version should probably be 1.5.0~svn20070125dfsg-0ubuntu1
<asantoni> ok, sounds good
<asantoni> thanks, I'll make that change
<ajmitch> what a mess of a version
<Fujitsu> And the filename for the .tar.gz should be mixxx_1.5.0~svn20070125dfsg.orig.tar.gz.
<Fujitsu> ajmitch, not the worst I've seen.
<LaserJock> hmm, anybody know if MS Office works in wine?
<Fujitsu> LaserJock, I believe 97 does, but nothing more recent, AFAIK.
<bddebian> Egads, like OO.o isn't bloated enough? :-)
<Fujitsu> eg. azureus_2.5.0.0repack1-0ubuntu1~proposed1
<Fujitsu> Oops, 2.5.0.0repack1-0ubuntu1.6.10~proposed1
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: bummer, I've only got XP
<LaserJock> arggg, first boot into Windows in months
<LaserJock> this is nasty
<asantoni> repack? sounds like a DVD screener
<LaserJock> oh geeze, now it's trying to install IE7
<asantoni> ok, uploading yet another revision of the package, this time with the version (hopefully) fixed. :)
<LaserJock> oh how I wait for the day when I can get rid of MS Office
<ajmitch> LaserJock: get rid of it now
<LaserJock> I wish
<bddebian> LaserJock: What do you still use it for?
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<LaserJock> PowerPoint
<bddebian> Ahh
<LaserJock> that's all I need basically
<bddebian> I freakin' hate powerpoint :)
<ajmitch> hello
<LaserJock> I *could* do everything in LaTeX but that takes so much longer
<ajmitch> or OOo, if you're a masochist
<asantoni> go little 1 megabit internet connection, go!
<LaserJock> well, right now my presentation is a MS/OS X/Ubuntu OO.o/Office combo
<LaserJock> basically, a mess
<asantoni> haha
<asantoni> I did one of those, with an embedded video... what a nightmare
<LaserJock> I'm waiting for an appointment to get Office installed on my work machine
<asantoni> ahhh, bummer
<LaserJock> in the meantime I've got the mac OO.o on there which is not so great
<LaserJock> brb, gotta restart XP (of course :( )
<Fujitsu> :(
<asantoni> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4225
<asantoni> :D
<asantoni> you guys know the drill, tear it to shreds
<asantoni> (btw the lib and src directory thing is right, don't worry about that)
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: powerpoint 97 makes much more sense.
<asantoni> *tumbleweed blows by* ...
<bddebian> asantoni: You'll get used to that :-)
<bddebian> Heya geser
<asantoni> :)
<LaserJock> phew, back
<bddebian> Gggaaahhh #$%!^ tilp2
<LaserJock> had to hard reboot
<LaserJock> stupid Windows
<geser> Hi bddebian 
<bddebian> somerville32: You here?
<somerville32> bddebian, Always, baby ;] 
<bddebian> Heh.  Wasn't gpocentek going to check/upload wavelan-plugin?
<somerville32> Yup
<LaserJock> bah, this is totally going to be stupid. I'm going to just redo this in OO.o
<asantoni> does REVU send me a cake when my package is accepted?
<bddebian> Not hardley
<bddebian> Err hardly even :-)
<jdong_> asantoni: yeah, but they ship it via ShipIt so it'll be two years past expiration when you get it :(
<asantoni> hahahaha
<bddebian> Damn I don't know why I decided to take on this tilp2
<Fujitsu> bddebian, I took a look and ran away rapidly.
<Fujitsu> (after wasting a couple of hours on it)
<jdong_> what a lovely day
<jdong_> I think I will say some random words
<jdong_> badger badger badger badger AZUREUS SRU badger badger badger......
<jdong_> MUSHROOM MUSHROOM :)
<jdong_> but on a more serious note, how's your weekend been, Fujitsu?
<Fujitsu> As I spent most of it in transit from Taizhou to Melbourne, not all that great :P
<Fujitsu> jdong, I can't do anything about it. It's waiting on a third ack from motu-sru.
<jdong_> ah, ok :)
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: who's ack'd it so far?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, crimsun and sistpoty.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: URL?
<Fujitsu> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/edgy/+source/azureus/+bug/42269
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42269 in azureus "[SRU]  Does not create a tray icon" [Undecided,In progress]  
<Fujitsu> Er, you might want to knock the beta. out of that URL.
<Hobbsee> interesting URL
<Hobbsee> yes, most dont have access ot it
<Fujitsu> Yeah, but I just copied the URL out of my address bar.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: that reminds me, did you see the log of the last MOTU meeting?
<Fujitsu> I saw the minutes, I think.
<LaserJock> I've got a MOTU section on the LP dev meeting agenda now
<Fujitsu> Oh, good!
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Have you got anything to bring up with them yet?
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: he, yes
<LaserJock> heh
<Fujitsu> eg?
<LaserJock> I've got a list of 27 Malone bugs
<Fujitsu> Hahah.
<Fujitsu> Is there something about release nomination permissions in there?
<LaserJock> and I've 9 Soyuz bugs
<LaserJock> yeah
<Fujitsu> Is the current list available somewhere?
<Fujitsu> And are the LP devs actually going to take some notice, and say more than just `post-1.0'?
<LaserJock> I'm just maintaining the list manually for now
<Fujitsu> OK.
<stochastic> hi, I'm a newbie to package building but I wanted to attempt to build a deb for the open source programming language ChucK, can anyone point me to some good howtos
<LaserJock> eventually I think we will get our own LP tag
<Fujitsu> !packagingguide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: yes, the LP guys are really awesome
<Fujitsu> stochastic, ^^
<stochastic> thanks
<Fujitsu> LaserJock, I beg to differ, in quite a number of cases.
<Fujitsu> Although I have seen others where they have been really awesome.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: they've been really responsive for me so far
<LaserJock> we are working on allowing motu-sru to approve -proposed uploads
<LaserJock> I'm getting LP set up so that we can use it for new package requests
<Fujitsu> How would the latter work?
<LaserJock> we are going to use a tag
<Fujitsu> What would it be filed against?
<LaserJock> ubuntu
<LaserJock> I didn't want to use a tag because that can get messy
<Fujitsu> True.
<TheMuso> Where can one find out how tags work in LP?
<TheMuso> I haven't had to deal with them... yet.
<Fujitsu> Speaking of them, we need to kill off 99% of the current tags.
<Fujitsu> TheMuso, lucky. Don't go near them, IMO.
<LaserJock> so I'm having them add in functionality to allow for "preloading" of tags in +filebug
<TheMuso> Oh yeah I hope to join your ranks after this weeks tb meeting as well.
<Fujitsu> LaserJock, that'd be good.
<LaserJock> TheMuso: yeah?
<Fujitsu> TheMuso, that would also be good!
<Fujitsu> When is the meeting?
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Applied for motu
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: Wed morning our time.
<TheMuso> 7:00 AM
<Fujitsu> Hahah, first day of school.
<TheMuso> hahaha
<stochastic> exit
<TheMuso> But I'm telling you guys now. I will probably need at least a week to settle in, and make sure I myself don't do anything stupid before I even consider starting to review other people's work.
<LaserJock> heh, I expect at least 5 uploads in the first 24hrs
* Fujitsu prepares the whip.
<TheMuso> lol
<TheMuso> brb
* Fujitsu hacks up MDT to display the new changelog entries when hovered over (or similar).
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: so if you have any LP suggestions for MOTU I can work on them :-)
<Fujitsu> I will let you know when I recall some.
<Fujitsu> The one I've hit since I've been back is the release targetting one.
<TheMuso> I may help getting through some outstanding merges as my first MOTU task
<LaserJock> I was amazed how many I thought of were like at least a year old
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: yeah, I know that one is being fixed
<bddebian> OK, I'm having a brain fart.  I'm getting this:
<Fujitsu> that's what we need a lot of, TheMuso.
<bddebian> dh_install: libticonv-dev missing files (usr/include/*), aborting
<bddebian> But debian/tmp/usr/include/... has files
<Mez> dh_install --sourcedir debian/tmp 
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: I know.
<bddebian> Mez: Gah, thx
<Mez> bddebian, np - I had the same thing recently ;)
<TheMuso> Is there plans for a merge day or something? :)
<asantoni> random thought: so what do I do now guys (re: mixxx package)? just wait and see what people say? (If it's good, it'll get into Universe before the UVF right?)
<LaserJock> asantoni: you uploaded it to REVU?
<asantoni> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4225
<asantoni> yup
<asantoni> 4 times :P
<asantoni> haha
<LaserJock> asantoni: yeah, so wait for some MOTUs to have a look
<asantoni> ok, sounds good, thanks :)
<LaserJock> a little poking helps
<LaserJock> ;-)
<asantoni> what's the turnover time like usually?
<asantoni> :)
<LaserJock> it really depends
<LaserJock> realistically it can take some time
<asantoni> what are the odds in getting this in before the UVF then?
<TheMuso> Particularly since our focus is merges atm. RIght LaserJock?
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> asantoni: it needs to be in before Feature Freeze
<LaserJock> and if you hang around it's pretty high
<LaserJock> we'll be doing at least one REVU Sprint between UVF and FF
<asantoni> yay :)
<asantoni> when IS the feature freeze?
<LaserJock> Feb 22nd for Universe I think
<asantoni> ok, I can sit tight then :)
<asantoni> (maybe do a little poking on occasion, heh)
* TheMuso wishes that his ISP sponsored free quota mirror would hurry up and get Ubuntu mirrored.
<asantoni> Thanks LaserJock
<sponix> anyone working on Smart Card Access (CAC) -- coolkey ?
<LaserJock> asantoni: for you reference https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<LaserJock> sponix: I'd check the Ubuntu specs
<asantoni> awesome, thanks
<LaserJock> sponix: we generally don't know what everyone is working on offhand
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Any ideas on how many people do MOTU related work in any cycle? Considering that the team does have 60 odd people.
<bddebian> We do?
<LaserJock> TheMuso: it depends
<TheMuso> bddebian: Check the LP team.
<LaserJock> I'd say 10 MOTUs do at least 90% of the work
<Fujitsu> A way to check is to look at the mailing list archives.
<Fujitsu> (distrorelease-changes)
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: Yeah true. I tend to lirk more than post.
<LaserJock> well, that's not always a good judge either
<Fujitsu> You can't post to that list...
<Fujitsu> LaserJock, how not?
<LaserJock> sponsorships
<TheMuso> Just one thing I noticed when I was going through the member lists for the team, particularly proposed members.
<sponix> LaserJock: the launchpad doesn't show it as a project :(
<Fujitsu> LaserJock, true.
<sponix> LaserJock: is there another place to check (url) ?
<TheMuso> I noticed that a few people have recently proposed to join the team, as in this month, but they don't have wiki pages up, or very much in the way of Launchpad details.
<LaserJock> some people do a lot of sponsorships and that wouldn't show up
<TheMuso> There are a few that do, but not all.
<LaserJock> sponix: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+specs
<TheMuso> Should we possibly check the proposed members list occasionally, and if people don't recognise the name/nick, and haven't got everything needed to join the team, that we tell them what is needed to join?
<LaserJock> TheMuso: for what team?
<sponix> LaserJock: thanks
<TheMuso> When it comes to tb and in the future motu council meetings, wouldn't that save time if there were only people on the list who are legitimately wanting to join?
<Fujitsu> TheMuso, I believe dholbach does that before the TB meetings.
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Sorry, the ubuntu-dev team
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: Right
<TheMuso> Was not sure.
<sponix> LaserJock: I'm having trouble getting it to build, or I would just take the project myself (with permission of course)
<LaserJock> TheMuso: yeah, that is done
<LaserJock> sponix: what to build?
<TheMuso> Ok then, never mind me. :)
<LaserJock> sponix: what are you trying to build? I meant to say
<somerville32> Hobbsee, You ok?
<Hobbsee> somerville32: yeah.  accidental large paste
<sponix> LaserJock: coolkey, its smart card reader software (Common Access Cards)
<TheMuso> somerville32: I am sure she is. I think she did that on purpose.
<sponix> mainly used by Goverment (DoD) for authentication
<LaserJock> !info feisty coolkey
<ubotu> Package feisty does not exist in edgy
<somerville32> TheMuso: thanks.
<sponix> Fedora has it, and its Open Source, just a mater of getting it to build
<sponix> SuSE/Novell has it as well... There is commercial support (Active Client), but I would like something free
<LaserJock> sponix: ok, well you might want to check REVU
<LaserJock> !revu
<ubotu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<LaserJock> and then if there isn't anything there you could work on it yourself
<sponix> I'd like to Ubuntu my workplace eventually, and then move on to most of the post (I hate MS software)
<sponix> not there either, I'll beg this guy that works at Novell ;)
<somerville32> :] 
<somerville32> bddebian, Did you review xfce4-wavelan-plugin?
<bddebian> somerville32: Not yet sorry
<somerville32> imbrandon, When will the build boxes be ready? I'm dying to use them :P
<LaserJock> it might be some time before it's fully up and running
<TheMuso> LaserJock: DO you mean MOTUS getting access to architectures other than what they have in hardware to debug/test build?
<LaserJock> TheMuso: brandon has a build farm going
<TheMuso> Ah cool.
<LaserJock> i386, amd64, and perhaps ppc
<TheMuso> Right.
<LaserJock> he's going to authenticate via ubuntu-dev team I think
<somerville32> My 333's lack of processing power impedes
* TheMuso sees himself only really needing X86_64 access, until he gets a dual core box.
<LaserJock> me too
<ajmitch> why do you need x86_64 access?
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Well I don't *NEED* it, but if something crops up with amd64 that needs more than just a build log to fix, its nice to have access to a box to do that.
<LaserJock> for 64bit bugs
<LaserJock> I'd like to poke the LP devs on an ETA for PPA but I'm sure it's RSN ;-)
<TheMuso> PPA?
<somerville32> Can anyone else let me use their box to build on? lol
<LaserJock> TheMuso: Personal Package Archives
<ajmitch> TheMuso: personal package archives
<TheMuso> ah ok
<LaserJock> once PPA lands anybody will be able to upload and build packages
<TheMuso> I've got webspace to do that if I *Really* want to do that
<ajmitch> and the world will be a better place
<ajmitch> webspace doesn't give you buildds\
<TheMuso> True.
<LaserJock> I can see 1000 beryl .debs on LP
<LaserJock> ;-)
<ajmitch> don't make me cry
<ajmitch> you know all those broken debs on the forums?
<ajmitch> they'll be on launchpad now, nice & official ;)
<LaserJock> yep
* ScottK just wants to get courier merged and move onto something else...
<LaserJock> sometimes I wonder where Mark gets his crack ;-)
<LaserJock> hang in there ScottK
<ScottK> Hanging.
<LaserJock> it'll all be worth it when Debian comes complaining that you messed with there packages
<ajmitch> LaserJock: he spins the cube
<ScottK> I've got a spare hard drive I can swap into my laptop.  I'm gonna make a real Feisty install and work on it there.
<LaserJock> and Ubuntu users file bugs for "not yet released" versions
* ScottK knows a Debian courier users who I think is close to being a DD.  When he gets it, maybe I can get him to do an NMU...
<ScottK> courier user...
<ScottK> I'll also have all the fun of explaining why I put this stack of bugs into BTS and I don't even use courier....
<LaserJock> ahh, the joys of MOTU work :-)
<ScottK> IIRC I can use courier auth daemon with Postfix now.  Maybe I'll have to give it a try...
<ajmitch> LaserJock: don't get bitter now...
<LaserJock> me?!?!
<LaserJock> ;-)
<ScottK> OK.  I gotta make a little progress on this and go to bed.  Maybe one of you MOTUs reviews http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4179 while I cry over the courier package?
<ScottK> Sorry.  Didn't mean to kill the conversation.
<LaserJock> ScottK: review requests tend to do that ;-)
<bddebian> heh
<ajmitch> lies
<somerville32> :)
* ScottK can just imagine how much fun it will be to have zillions of random .debs on LP.
<LaserJock> I'm not really sure how that's going to go
<ScottK> From kubuntu users on riddell's decision not to do KDE 3.5.6 packages for Dapper "KDE 3.5.5 is released fr 6.06.01 LTS - also it must be bugfixed or upgraded !"
<ScottK> From that's guy's sig, "automatiX Professionell Support (current on duty)"
<ScottK> There.  That should get you going again.
* ScottK goes and looks and BTS bug severity levels again...
* somerville32 twiddles his thumbs as he waits for things to build.
* ajmitch should probably get coding
* somerville32 should be going to bed but hasn't got his fix of Ubuntu yet today.
<LaserJock> ScottK: argggg
<somerville32> bddebian, Think you'll be able to review my texmaker merge here in a second?
<LaserJock> somerville32: you can subscribe u-u-s you know :-)
* somerville32 knows.
<crimsun> ...except there's no actual debdiff attached to #82069
<somerville32> crimsun: The operative words being "in a second" :P
<crimsun> ask for a review _after_ it's there, else we spin on it being available
<somerville32> I just want to make sure it builds before I upload the debdiff
<Hobbsee> ScottK: it'll probably eventually be done for dapper
<Hobbsee> ScottK: mind you, the time it takes to build....
<crimsun> heh. beryl* was rejected from Debian due to debian/copyright not being complete.
<LaserJock> crimsun: but there are also 23 bugs filed against beryl-core :-)
<crimsun> on LP or on BTS?
<LaserJock> LP
<LaserJock> it's an LP bug (IMO)
<crimsun> and they're not all rejected?
<LaserJock> somebody had to go through and reject them
<LaserJock> although I think it's a shame if they are real bugs
<ajmitch> crimsun: I'm so sad that beryl got rejected - where did you see this?
<crimsun> ajmitch: debian-x (forwarded by david nusinow)
* ajmitch goes for a laugh
<LaserJock> who uploaded it?
* ajmitch needs more ram
<crimsun> http://lists.debian.org/debian-x/2007/01/msg01807.html  and a couple others
<ajmitch> shame
<LaserJock> oh, rejected in Debian
<LaserJock> I meant rejected in Ubuntu
<crimsun> LaserJock: yes, that part was understood
<LaserJock> so dual rejection
<ajmitch> so who thinks we'll be shipping beryl by default in feisty?
<LaserJock> I doubt compiz even
<ajmitch> compiz gives me far too many issues
<ajmitch> even on nice free drivers like i915
<Hobbsee> we've decided not to for kubuntu
<LaserJock> I wonder what the user backlash would be
<TheMuso> Anybody got any idea where libGLw has vanished? According to packages.debian.org, it is in libgl1-mesa-swx11-dev as a static library, but I can't find the same file in feisty, and a package I am trying to merge needs it.
<ajmitch> TheMuso: ask bddebian about that one :)
<LaserJock> heh
<bddebian> Noooo
<LaserJock> I was going to say the same thing
<bddebian> :)
<TheMuso> ajmitch: ?
<TheMuso> bddebian: You tried the same thing I assume?
<ajmitch> TheMuso: he's been having great fun with it
<bddebian> TheMuso: Which package are you trying?
<TheMuso> bddebian: Let me guess... xbvl?
<bddebian> Yep
<bddebian> It won't build with --without-MESA either :-(
<TheMuso> I haven't got that far.
<TheMuso> Lovely
<TheMuso> bddebian: Have you given up on it yet?
<LaserJock> are most of the outstanding merges on MoM just sync requests?
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Not sure.
<LaserJock> or are they "nobody could get it to work" ones like xbvl
<TheMuso> I have looked at a few, but they have had a lot of file conflicts, and I haven't felt up to tracking them all down yet.
<LaserJock> we really need to get Scott to add a comments field to MoM
<TheMuso> Couldn't give you exact pkg names atm
<bddebian> TheMuso: Until I can talk to a core-dev I have
<TheMuso> Hey yeah that would rock
<TheMuso> Right.
<crimsun> TheMuso: we don't ship libGLw.a due to lesstif2-dev not being a build-dependency
<bddebian> LaserJock: A lot of them are bunk
<bddebian> Either a waste of time or build failures
<ajmitch> packages that should be dropped
<ajmitch> they're not worth the time wasted on them
<ajmitch> package triage!
<TheMuso> heh
<ajmitch> be brutal :)
<TheMuso> So going by what you are all saying, it looks like all have been looked over by at least one person, and been left. :)
<ajmitch> maybe, maybe not
<LaserJock> well, we should also take a look at the updated merges and non-ubuntuX versioned packages to see if we want anything before UVF
<ajmitch> depends if bddebian has looked or not
<ajmitch> LaserJock: definitely essential, so I'd better get on with bug scraping
<bddebian> I have looked at almost all of the merges but very few of the updated merges
<LaserJock> there are 686 outdated non-ubuntuX versioned packages right now
<ajmitch> all of those need to be checked for bugs that have been fixed in debian, but not in ubuntu
<LaserJock> yep
* ajmitch pulls up emacs
<LaserJock> generally I look for new upstream versions first
<LaserJock> but new Debian revisions can do a lot of bug fixing too :/
<ajmitch> oh goody, I still have my code for getting version differences
<LaserJock> go ajmitch go!
<bddebian> A good portion of them seem to be ones that were in Ubuntu first and are now in Debian
* ajmitch hacks furiously
<ajmitch>          ["http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/universe/source/Sources.gz",
<ajmitch>           "DpUniverse"] ] ,
<ajmitch> old code
<ajmitch> pfft
* ajmitch runs it
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: package triage is much better than bug traiage.
* LaserJock writes poster slides furiously
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: I agree
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: heck yeah, think how many bugs we could close if we just removed Xorg ;-)
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: we have a lot of crap that people waste time on
<TheMuso> lol
<imbrandon> LaserJock, lol
* ajmitch waits patiently for his scripts to run
<ajmitch> I should add experimental into this mix..
<LaserJock> brandon!
<imbrandon> uht oh i spoke
<imbrandon> :)
<ajmitch> since people are uploading new stuff to experimental while unstable is slushy/frozen
<ajmitch> hey imbrandon 
<imbrandon> heya ajmitch 
<ajmitch> poor amd64
* imbrandon is wakin up on his sat morning
<imbrandon> woot , next 3 days off 
<ajmitch> cranking away, working on version comparisons between feisty & debian
<imbrandon> time to get some stuff finished up
<LaserJock> \o/
<imbrandon> ajmitch, nice, mdt ?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: indeed.  wonder if we could actually remove the old broken ones
<ajmitch> imbrandon: nah, this predates mdt
<imbrandon> ahh
<ajmitch> imbrandon: compares them in a few seconds
<TheMuso> Heya imbrandon!
<imbrandon> i need to fixup some mdt scripts on aurora
<imbrandon> heya TheMuso 
<ajmitch> with this list I can go through & do some rc bug pulling
<imbrandon> hrm, lemme pop in the shower and then i'll finish getting aurora ready to build
<imbrandon> i told you i got the account trhing workign right ?
<imbrandon> i have  a nice little pdmenu too setup
<imbrandon> not quite finished yet
<TheMuso> imbrandon: What are you writing it in?
<imbrandon> the pdmenu ? bash
<ajmitch> imbrandon: yeah
<TheMuso> Using dialog/whiptail?
<imbrandon> not that fancy 
<TheMuso> Probably a good idea anyway.
<imbrandon> heh it only has login local ( x86 ) , login x86_64 ( ssh ) and login ppc ( ssh )
<TheMuso> WOn't be as bandwidth intensive.
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> TheMuso, http://federation.imbrandon.com/aurora_menu.jpg
<imbrandon> ajmitch, ^^
* TheMuso wonders whether he is bothered to switch to his other box just to look at a picture. :)
<TheMuso> ...and thinks he really needs to see about moving himself into a GUI with GNOME accessibility tools.
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> thats the current menu to be used as the login shell
<ajmitch> imbrandon: interesting, but why?
<imbrandon> so you only have to ssh to one IP and i can NAT the other ( x86_64 and ppc ) buildd's
<imbrandon> and still login from one place
<ajmitch> why bother with a menu though?
<imbrandon> KISS ;)
<ajmitch> you're not dealing with normal users
<imbrandon> true
<ajmitch> LaserJock: :1:> wc -l current/sync 
<ajmitch> 687 current/sync
<ajmitch> my script agrees mostly with you
<LaserJock> good
<ajmitch> I'm glad, since I know the script is wrong in some ways :)
<TheMuso> imbrandon: You writing that to use arrows to select what you want all in bash?
<imbrandon> yes TheMuso 
<ajmitch> this is just going off source package versions
<LaserJock> I've found that mdt/my shell scripts don't always agree perfectly with MoM, etc.
<TheMuso> imbrandon: DUde!!! Dialog can make that soooooooooooooo much easier.
<imbrandon> actualy its pdmenu
<imbrandon> TheMuso, 
<TheMuso> ah must check that one out
<TheMuso> sorry
<imbrandon> hehe yea that menu is a whole 20 lines of code total
<imbrandon> if that
<LaserJock> hmm, I thought he was doing it via machine code ;-)
<LaserJock> cheater
<imbrandon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3308/
<imbrandon> LaserJock, TheMuso ^^
<TheMuso> Ok, dialog is easier than that.
<TheMuso> IMO
<TheMuso> And with a dialog--based menu, you could make the script check on the fly if a box is available. If it isn't, state that so in the menu, and if selected, make a message box pop up saying unavailable.
<TheMuso> Whereas you have to create a pdmenurc file to do what you are doing now.
<TheMuso> Not as dynamic IMO.
<TheMuso> Heh. You could even make it so modular, that you just drop a script into place, which can extend the functionality. :)
<TheMuso> Sorry, just thinking way ahead here.
<imbrandon> hehe i'll have to look into it
<imbrandon> yea , i'll probably use this for now since its "done" and then "upgrade" 
<bddebian> Gah 1:30am.. Gnight folks
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> gnight bddebian 
<LaserJock> cya bddebian 
<TheMuso> imbrandon: Sure.
<TheMuso> imbrandon: If you want a hand, I'd be happy to help
<imbrandon> TheMuso, sure
<imbrandon> TheMuso, btw you should be able to login now to that box ( i dont have pbuilders complete nor that menu set on every ones login shell yet ) but the account sync is done
<imbrandon> as long as you have your sshkey on LP
<TheMuso> imbrandon: I'm not on ubuntu-dev... yet
<imbrandon> ohhh thats right
<imbrandon> hum
<TheMuso> imbrandon: Wait three days and I just might be however. :)
* TheMuso is going before tb this week
<somerville32> TheMuso: Whats your launchpad page?
<TheMuso> somerville32: http://launchpad.net/people/themuso
<imbrandon> TheMuso, ;)
<imbrandon> TheMuso, i'll be there to cheer for you
<LaserJock> TheMuso: what time is the TB meeting?
<TheMuso> imbrandon: Thanks. Dholbach and Henrik are likely to also be there.
<TheMuso> 20:00 UTC tuesday
<LaserJock> hmm, might be tough (I have to teach at 21:00UTC I think, but if I can I'll drop in
<imbrandon> LaserJock, you can email the TB ahead of time too to cheer ;P
<somerville32> TheMuso: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~cody-somerville <-- Mine :)
<crimsun> you can email the TB (I did as I won't be able to attend)
<imbrandon> moins crimsun 
<crimsun> hi.
<imbrandon> TheMuso, is the package just called dialog? e.g. i can man dialog ?
<TheMuso> Yep
<ajmitch> excellent
* ajmitch can get python to segfault nicely
<imbrandon> cool
<imbrandon> ajmitch, haha
<TheMuso> imbrandon: It can also do message boxes, yes/no boxes, progress bars, calendars, and simple forms.
<TheMuso> And a few more things I think.
<imbrandon> wow
<TheMuso> somerville32: Dude. You have got around in the Ubuntu community!
<imbrandon> i just wanted a simple login menu , but that might be nice for some other projects
<somerville32> TheMuso: hehe
<TheMuso> There is also zenity/xdialog/kdialog for GUI in GNOME/X/KDE.
<imbrandon> yea i use kdialog and xdilog now and then
<TheMuso> And I think the command-line arguments for those are somewhat similar.
<TheMuso> Dialog can also do file boxes.
<TheMuso> Kdialog probably can as well.
<imbrandon> yea , i'll probably just stick with dialog as this is ment to be a login shell
<LaserJock> TheMuso: I'll try to email if I can't make it, but you should make it fine ;-)
<TheMuso> imbrandon: If ever I get a deacent amd64 box, I'll probably offer resources like you are doing
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Thanks.
<imbrandon> nice
<TheMuso> I'd offer ppc if mine was faster.
<imbrandon> yea once i get this a little more under control i'll probably offer to host hardware for people in the same rack
<imbrandon> as i have lots of room/bandwidth
<imbrandon> just not the time to offer it atm
<TheMuso> Where are you hosting the h/w?
<ajmitch> Looking up bugs for angrydd
<ajmitch> (100, [('cn=331292,dc=current,dc=bugs,dc=debian,dc=org', {'debbugsPackage': ['abook'] , 'debbugsDate': ['1128287891'] , 'debbugsSubmitter': ['Daniel Nylander <yeager@lidkoping.n
<ajmitch> et>'] , 'debbugsTag': ['l10n', 'patch'] , 'objectClass': ['debbugsBug'] , 'debbugsTitle': ['abook: [INTL:sv]  Swedish debconf templates translation'] , 'debbugsSeverity': ['wishlis
<ajmitch> t'] , 'debbugsID': ['331292'] , 'debbugsState': ['done'] , 'debbugsSourcePackage': ['abook'] , 'debbugsDone': ['Gerfried Fuchs <alfie@debian.org>'] })] )
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> wonderful
<imbrandon> at work ( i work for a co-lo / managed host )
<TheMuso> imbrandon: oooo nice.
<ajmitch> now I can get the set of closed bugs in debian for each of those 687 packages
<TheMuso> What speed is the ppc?
<ajmitch> a shame that the bts2ldap gateway doesn't expose the version info
<imbrandon> 800mhz, 640mb ram, thats the fastest one i could get rackmountable
<TheMuso> That will still be nice.
<imbrandon> x86 is a p4 3ghz ( single core ) and the x86_64 is a dual 2.8 ghz pent-d
<TheMuso> somerville32: Do you always create bug reports for merges?
<TheMuso> Or is that a new MOTU policy thing I've missed?
<TheMuso> Niiice.
<TheMuso> Good ppc hardware is kinda hard to get hold of, and expensive.
<LaserJock> TheMuso: for us to keep track of it's nice
<imbrandon> yea , i found that out
<LaserJock> TheMuso: if you need something to get a MOTU ack subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Right.
<imbrandon> TheMuso, someone could be nice and ship an apple xserv, like the ones in the canonical DC ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
<TheMuso> LaserJock: I know that. I have been using that team heaps
* LaserJock thinks of a way to grab the departments g5 cluster
<TheMuso> I just wasn't sure about the creating a bug report for merges before they get done
<imbrandon> LaserJock, hehe
<TheMuso> I just check feisty changes, check for sync requests, and if nothing, I start working on it
<TheMuso> And depending on whether the person who previously merged it has been around recently, I ask them if they are working on it.
<TheMuso> Otherwise, I just do it.
<imbrandon> btw for anyone that cares mirror.imbrandon.com/ubuntu is a full rsync now, not just an apt-mirror repo of some arches
<TheMuso> wow
<TheMuso> why you do that? :)
<TheMuso> THere are plenty of mirrors in the states surely.
<imbrandon> TheMuso, yea full mirror on the gigbit switch
<imbrandon> for the buildd's
<TheMuso> aaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<TheMuso> If I were you, I'd probably only restrict the build machines to have access to that. :)
<imbrandon> and actualy there are only 3 or 4 "official" usa mirrors
<TheMuso> That is rather surprising.
<imbrandon> i have a 100mb/s connection unmeetered to the net atm so not to worried about it
<imbrandon> i barely push 2mb/s currently
<TheMuso> ok
<imbrandon> bursting to 10mb/s at times ( when the mirror syncs )
<imbrandon> but thats about it
<TheMuso> Nice of the hosting company to let you do this.
* LaserJock checks the ping
<imbrandon> TheMuso, yea we get "employyee" rackspace to do as we wish with , so this is my choice hehe
<TheMuso> oooooooooooooooooo
<imbrandon> plus they pay me one day a week to work on *buntu stuff since we use ubuntu inhouse
<TheMuso> So where did you get the hardware?
<imbrandon> my pocket
<TheMuso> ah ok
<imbrandon> they only provide the bandwidth and rackspace
<TheMuso> duuuuuuuuuude! We so owe you heaps!
<imbrandon> witych is still very nice
<imbrandon> nah
<TheMuso> um.... yeah
<Fujitsu> ER, yeah.
<imbrandon> its all part of the floss stuff ;)
* LaserJock thinks he's in the wrong profession
* TheMuso holds back explative.
<Fujitsu> imbrandon, so they're in a proper DC?
<imbrandon> pluss people arround here have been nice to me the last 2 years heheh
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, yes
<LaserJock> :-)
* LaserJock knew it was going to pay of to be nice to imbrandon ;-)
<LaserJock> *off
<ajmitch> imbrandon is our friend ;)
<TheMuso> hahahaha
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, the same DC that hosts parts of MS , visa, sprint, walmart , etc etc etc so it shouldent go down hehee
<Fujitsu> \o/ imbrandon
<ajmitch> ok, this bug munger is coming along well
<imbrandon> TheMuso, hahhahah nice
<Fujitsu> The MS bit is unfortunate, but not too bad.
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: hahaha yeah
<ajmitch> once I do some page parsing, I'll have a list of packages we need to grab to get bug fixes from debian :)
<imbrandon> microsoftfacts.com is the only part we host iirc
<somerville32> imbrandon, I remember reading a comment on slashdot about how they were sure Walmart doesn't use Windows for their servers and what not
<LaserJock> ajmitch: right on
<imbrandon> or something like that
<somerville32> imbrandon, I felt like posting and saying I knew otherwise from an insider but alas I was too lazy to finally register at slashdot
<imbrandon> i dont pay attn to the MS stuff but it is kinda funny all their load balancers are BSD ;)
<Fujitsu> Hahah.
<imbrandon> somerville32, some is windows some is linux
<somerville32> imbrandon, cool
<imbrandon> somerville32, depends on the app its running 
<imbrandon> somerville32, we have lot of both 
<TheMuso> imbrandon: You can be sure that if I get MOTU, I will be taking advantage of using those boxen for building, particularly amd64
<imbrandon> and alot of solaris too ( and a few as/400 aix )
<somerville32> imbrandon, I thought you were going to let select non-motu's have access too
<TheMuso> For test builds of course. :)
<ajmitch> LaserJock: yeah, if only python-ldap didn't cause python to segfault all the time
<imbrandon> somerville32, for security i am not going to for now
<Fujitsu> ajmitch, sounds like fun.
<somerville32> imbrandon, You promised me : (
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: it's only when it's time to clean up, so no big issue
<TheMuso> imbrandon: That makes sense.
<imbrandon> somerville32, i'll work something out soon enough to help you out if i can but the "public" machines i need to keep a locked down
<somerville32> imbrandon, ok, thanks
<TheMuso> imbrandon: You going to give core-dev access?
<imbrandon> sides it wont be long and you'll be a budding MOTU ;)
<somerville32> hehe
<TheMuso> imbrandon: How often will the team list get synced?
<imbrandon> TheMuso, yea -dev and -core-dev that have ssh-keys on LP current sync every few hours
<TheMuso> Nice.
<imbrandon> but i can manualy run it anytime
<TheMuso> So how will it work? When we choose the box of choice, where will we land?
<TheMuso> And how do we bring our stuff in?
<ajmitch> Looking up bugs for advi (Debian version 1.6.0-11)
<ajmitch> ['331292'] 
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> getting there..
<imbrandon> TheMuso, once you choose a box you get a bash shell in your ~/
<TheMuso> imbrandon: /?
<imbrandon> and from there its just as normal "apt-get source blah blah blah" pbuilder-dist build blah
<TheMuso> Why /
<imbrandon> eg /home/themuso
<imbrandon> ~/ not /
<TheMuso> ah
<TheMuso> Blame that on my screen reader. :)
<imbrandon> ;)
<TheMuso> What is our disk quota?
<TheMuso> I guess everything gets cleaned once we log out?
<imbrandon> atm there isnt a per user one, but i'll likely set it to like 1gig each
<TheMuso> Right.
<imbrandon> just so people dont store things perminately on the buldd
<TheMuso> I guess you will be writing up some docs at some point.
<imbrandon> yup
<TheMuso> COol. I can't wait.
<imbrandon> and there will also be a menu entry for "how to use this service"
<TheMuso> yeah I saw that.
<imbrandon> trying to make it a ( sorry, no offence anyone ) dummy proof 
<imbrandon> system
<TheMuso> Understand.
<imbrandon> and on the other side of that as automated as possible 
<imbrandon> so there hopefully wont be a bottleneck of "me" when its done
<TheMuso> SO when we choose the box we want, is it just an ssh tunnle to that box?
<imbrandon> that and a chosen few ( yes this si arbitrarly choosen by me , dont ask i'll come to you ) to help me admin it
<imbrandon> TheMuso, exactly
<imbrandon> so incase i'm not arround
<TheMuso> imbrandon: Right.
<imbrandon> yea , it just will ssh to say the ppc with your key
<imbrandon> from the login server
<TheMuso> Right.
<imbrandon> the login server being the x86 atm and will likely stay that way
<TheMuso> So I'm guessing these machines aren't accessible externally straight off.
<TheMuso> THe ppc/amd64
<imbrandon> wellt he x86 is , the others arent because i dont have unlimited external ip's
<siretart> morning
<imbrandon> heya siretart 
<TheMuso> yep fair enough
<siretart> wow. xine 1.1.4 released, and ubuntu is still not in UVF! :)
<imbrandon> we've been slacking siretart :)
<imbrandon> shhhh
<ajmitch> hey siretart, \sh 
<siretart> huhu imbrandon, ajmitch and \sh!
<imbrandon> moins \sh 
<\sh> moins ajmitch
<\sh> at least a umts connection in the train
<\sh> siretart: hey, I didn't expect you so early in the morning ;)
<imbrandon> TheMuso, if you wish ( totaly upto you ) i would be greatfull for an example menu like the one i did to make my learning curve shorter 
<imbrandon> hehe
<TheMuso> imbrandon: GIve me a bit to work on it. It will involve a bit of bash, but it is certainly doable.
<ajmitch> imbrandon: what else do you have to setup?
<imbrandon> np, i'm in no real hurry , dosent even have to be today
<TheMuso> And you'll see what I mean by being able to make things more dynamic.
<siretart> \sh: I'm starting my job on thursday, need to get some training ;)
<ajmitch> siretart: job at uni?
<TheMuso> imbrandon: Sure no problem.
<imbrandon> ajmitch, just the pbuilders to make it useable
<siretart> ajmitch: jepp :) - but need to do other stuff as well today - short: bbl
<\sh> siretart: lol :) 
<ajmitch> imbrandon: ah right, I guess I should get onto that soon
<siretart> I'll try to get xine 1.1.4 uploaded this afternoon
<imbrandon> ;)
* \sh needs a solution for establishing a cisco vpn connection to our companies network with linux....
<imbrandon> http://www.cisco.com/univercd/cc/td/doc/product/vpn/client/
<imbrandon> \sh, ^^
<imbrandon> solaris and linux clients
<Fujitsu> Ew.
<imbrandon> anyhow brb , i'ma pop in the shower , bbiab
<Fujitsu> vpnc is better!
<Fujitsu> Recompiling kernel modules manually for each upgrade isn't great, I did it for my father for a couple of years. Then I found vpnc.
<\sh> imbrandon: hmm....k, I'll check them today or tomorrow....I hope I can access my certs from our usb tokens
<\sh> ok going back to train mode...*sleep*
<\sh> bbl
* somerville32 really needs a box to build on
<ajmitch> so do I
<ajmitch> this thing is just too slow
<imbrandon> zomg JONO !!!!!!!!
<imbrandon> http://www.myspace.com/jonobacon  
<imbrandon> ouch jono has been assimilated
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> sad
<StevenK> ajmitch: Slow? Like you have a slow machine.
* imbrandon waves to StevenK 
<ajmitch> sure I do
* StevenK waves
<TheMuso> StevenK: Hey dude.
<ajmitch> hah
<ajmitch> Looking up bts for f-spot:393200
<ajmitch> Bug found in f-spot, 0.1.11-3
<ajmitch> Bug fixed in f-spot, 0.2.0-1
<ajmitch> it is working
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Cool.
* StevenK waves to TheMuso 
<somerville32> Hi dholbach :)
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey somerville32
<somerville32> : )
<somerville32> dholbach, Do you have time to answer a quick question?
<ajmitch> ok, this script should do something useful now :)
<dholbach> i can try :)
<dholbach> hey ajmitch
<somerville32> 	mkdir -p $(CURDIR)/debian/gaphor-lib/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages
<somerville32> 	mv $(CURDIR)/debian/gaphor/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/zope \
<somerville32> 	   $(CURDIR)/debian/gaphor-lib/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages
<dholbach> ajmitch: which script is that?
<somerville32> What would be the best way to fix the above?
<TheMuso> somerville32: Does the package comply with the new python policy?
<dholbach> use python-central to comply with the new python policy, then you won't have static python2.4 paths (or similar paths)
<somerville32> Ubuntu changes bring it in line with the new python policy
* somerville32 is merging -5.1
<imbrandon> heya dholbach 
<dholbach> hey imbrandon
<ajmitch> dholbach: a script for finding bugs that debian has fixed, that we don't have
<somerville32> Oh, I know what I can do to fix that
<ajmitch> dholbach: by pulling data from ldap & the BTS
<imbrandon> ldap?
<ajmitch> imbrandon: sure
<dholbach> ajmitch: nice
<ajmitch> it's less load on the bts
<imbrandon> cool
<ajmitch> dholbach: in the end I should have a nice set of packages & the bug fixes we want
<imbrandon> i dident know it had an ldap interface
<ajmitch> once it finishes running, it's pretty much complete now
<imbrandon> mmm chili
<imbrandon> +l
<imbrandon> hum where does the shell ( assuming bash ) get the "Last Login:" info from ?
<TheMuso> imbrandon: my guess is that gets displayed before bSh even gets run.
<TheMuso> I could be wrong however.
<imbrandon> hum true
<imbrandon> probably part of motd or something
<TheMuso> And it probably checks the last successful login in auth.log perhaps.
<imbrandon> LaserJock, i guess i was wrong , about ~66 accounts atm
<imbrandon> imbrandon@aurora:~$ ls -l /home/|wc -l
<imbrandon> 67
* somerville32 merges away.
<ajmitch> I wonder if I could get direct access to bugs.d.o data & process it instead of hitting the bts
<LaserJock> imbrandon: coolio, so when can we expect to start using it?
<Fujitsu> ajmitch, so you don't have to search LDAP for everything?
<imbrandon> sometime in the next 48 hours
<LaserJock> ajmitch: well, you are a Debian/Ubuntu rockstar
<LaserJock> :-)
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: I can't search LDAP for everything
<ajmitch> LaserJock: hah
<ajmitch> hah
<ajmitch> very funny
<Fujitsu> So it isn't fully functional? Great.
<ajmitch> of course not
<Fujitsu> Oh great, the azureus version grows again: 2.5.0.0repack1-0ubuntu0.6.10~proposed1
<somerville32> Ok, after I merge gaphor, it is time for bed.
<somerville32> It fixes a release RC bug :)
<ajmitch> hm
* ajmitch likes this box
<somerville32> If anyone has a minute, could they look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fail2ban/+bug/82081 please? Thanks :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82081 in fail2ban "fail2ban: merge new debian version (0.7.6-3)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  
<ajmitch> 48GB RAM
<somerville32> ajmitch, Nice :)
<ajmitch> yeah, one of the debian boxes
<LaserJock> my goodness
<ajmitch> quad itanium 2
<TheMuso> oooo nice
* Fujitsu wants one.
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: DOn't we all.
<Fujitsu> Or two...
<ajmitch> you couldn't afford the power bill
<TheMuso> Point.
* TheMuso has only discovered universe-manual now.
<TheMuso> Whats the idea of just downloading one patch file for a manual merge?
<TheMuso> What confuses me is that the patch is the same version as the latest package version in feisty.
<LaserJock> TheMuso: what package?
<ademan> with dh_installdirs it says it uses debian/package.dirs    package == package name? (ie could be used for multiple packages?)
<TheMuso> LaserJock: I have never done a manual merge before, so I am not sure what one has to do.
<TheMuso> LaserJock: From looking around, I assume that one has to fetch upstream themselves or something and see what applies?
<TheMuso> I'm not really sure.
<LaserJock> ademan: <binarypackagename>.dirs if you have multiple binary packages. just plain dirs if it's only a single binary
<ademan> LaserJock: thanks :-)
<LaserJock> TheMuso: what package are you looking at?
<TheMuso> LaserJock: djplay
<TheMuso> I just don't know why packages are manual merges
<\sh> remoins
<ademan> also, one other thing, as long as a package only installs files and doesn't run some nuts script, is it guaranteed to be removable?  (ie so i can test my deb (to see if the program works) even though there remain those stupid shared objects in /usr/share ?)
<LaserJock> TheMuso: well, I know for one (plotdrop I'm sorry to say) the .orig.tar.gz's don't match
<TheMuso> LaserJock: So whats the idea of manual merges?
<LaserJock> they couldn't be merged automatically
<TheMuso> Right.
<TheMuso> But the patch that is linked to has the same version as the package in feisty
<LaserJock> TheMuso: right
<somerville32> Gah!
<TheMuso> SO I don't get it.
<LaserJock> notice that all the manual merges are 0ubuntuX versions
<somerville32> I hate it when the build takes like 30 minutes and then there is some small typo at the end that makes it fail :(
<TheMuso> somerville32: lol
<LaserJock> TheMuso: feisty has 0.5.0-0ubuntu1, Debian has 0.5.0-1
<StevenK> Manual merges can be dealt with with a bit of manual hackery.
<TheMuso> And what makes even less sense, is the source package doesn't exist in debian
<TheMuso> well not main anyway
<LaserJock> generally, what you can do is grab the debian .diff.gz and the Ubuntu .orig.tar.gz
<TheMuso> Ok, looks like the mirror I was using for sid is waaaaaay out of date.
<Adri2000> this SRU needs some testing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/edgy/+source/obconf/+bug/62346 the fix is in edgy-proposed and is easy to test, thanks :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62346 in obconf "[SRU]  Missing libobrender.so.1 -> unable to launch obconf" [Unknown,Fix released]  
<Q-FUNK> Bug 73387
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73387 in cups-pdf "please backport cups-pdf 2.4.2-1 to Dapper" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73387
<Q-FUNK> exactly what am I missing there?
<Riddell> anyone fancy fixing ethereal?
<StevenK> wireshark? :-P
<StevenK> Riddell: If you're happy to wait until I get up, I'll do it
<Riddell> the package is empty
<StevenK> ethereal should just depend on wireshark, surely?
<StevenK> It does in Edgy
<\sh> hmm...is LP working for you in konqui? especially the personal pages?
<\sh> for me there is missing the left box with "your packages" etc.
<\sh> mhm....
<\sh> cache problem....
<geser> has someone here a powerful pbuilder and could try to build latex-cjk-chinese-arphic?
<geser> the builld killed it after 150 minutes of inactivity and 4h 40 min in total
<\sh> i can do it
<Liberax> hi... i need somebody with amd64 network manager and pptp to test a patch on launchpad.. anybody can helpme?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<somerville32> bddebian, :)
<bddebian> Hi somerville32
<somerville32> bddebian, I gotta run but do you wanna review https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fail2ban/+bug/82081 ? :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82081 in fail2ban "fail2ban: merge new debian version (0.7.6-3)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  
<bddebian> somerville32: Maybe.  I'm striking out a little lately :-(
<crimsun> what scratches his forehead and wonders what's up with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpecAlsaSoftwareMixing
* somerville32 blinks.
<asantoni> o_O
<crimsun> do people even bother to research this stuff before they post random specs?
<asantoni> lol
<bddebian> crimsun: Research?  WTF is that? :)
<zul> crimsun: sounded like a good idea at the time ;)
<crimsun> I should write a spec for a graphical installer
<crimsun> oh wait...
* bddebian writes a spec for the "Do My Job" button
<imbrandon> crimsun, what about a spec for a way to relay communications real time over the internet? err wait ....
<bddebian> hah
<coNP> What about spec. making coffee
<zul> imbrandon: by the use of carrier pigeons?
<imbrandon> zul, yup
<imbrandon> and ponies by land
<coNP> maybe we should port it to supoort sharks as well
<imbrandon> whales ( more bandwidth )
<coNP> sure, imbrandon 
<imbrandon> ugh, my day off and i have to goto a meeting today at work , err make that 2
<imbrandon> guess its not a day off then
* bddebian stays away from merges from now on
<welshbyte> bah typical, i start packaging a program that we need for uni and find out i have to package two libraries as well so that it can be built
<bddebian> welshbyte: Welcome to the club :-)
<bddebian> siretart: ping
<siretart> bddebian: You sent me a contentless ping.  This is a contentless pong.  Please provide a bit of information about what you want and I'll respond when I am around.
<bddebian> @#%$@^%
<welshbyte> haha, owned :)
<bddebian> siretart: If you get around, ping me, I wanted to ask you about the Debian games team.
<siretart> bddebian: sure, but I'm off in a few minutes
<siretart> (not long, perhaps half an hour)
<bddebian> siretart: I mainly just wanted to know if/how I could get involved?
<siretart> bddebian: you create an alioth accound and ask one of the 3 team admins to add you to the alioth group. then you'll instantly get write access to the DGT svn repo on svn.debian.org
<siretart> all 3 of them regularly irc on #debian-games/oftc
<bddebian> Gah, I don't want write access to anything :-)
<siretart> first steps I'd suggest: join the channel, and read the links in the topic
<bddebian> stupid oftc
<siretart> the svn is available ro for the public
<bddebian> siretart: OK, thx
<chx> hi. whom should I talk to regarding this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/drupal ?
<chx> my problem is that Drupal 4.5 is not supported by the Drupal team since 2006 May 15 and if you release Feisty with this in place it'll be a major headache for us.
<coNP> chx: do you want drupal 5 in feisty?
<chx> If it's possible, YES@!
<bddebian> chx: Create a package and stick it on REVU :-)
<coNP> bddebian, is it still possible to create an update package?
<chx> mmmm I am just a humble Kubuntu user and a Drupal developer
<coNP> I might try to make some
<coNP> what is the deadline for it?
<chx> coNP: thanks
<muzzol> hi
<muzzol> i have to add GPL header to several file of a project
<muzzol> it is enough with .c files?
<muzzol> or do i need to add it to .h and others?
<muzzol> anyone?
<bddebian> muzzol: afaiui it's not required to put it in every .c or .h file but many packages do it.
<muzzol> thanks bddebian 
<welshbyte> the fsf might disagree ;)
<bddebian> welshbyte: I'm talking about the FSF.  As I understand it, it is not REQUIRED.
<welshbyte> ah ok
* welshbyte crawls back into his corner
<luisbg> muzzol, I believe it's both .c and .h
<muzzol> bddebian, how can i determine wich files should have a gpl header?
<bddebian> welshbyte: Well I'm probably wrong as always :-)
<webben> if you dpatch-edit-patch an existing patch, shouldn't whatever changes you make to the source tree obliterate the existing patch?
<givre> webben: it should keep the changes you've made in the current patch, until you change them of course
<webben> givre, But should it obliterate what existed before?
<webben> or is it supposed to merge changes in, or what?
<webben> (I ask because so far it's not doing anything AFAICT)
<givre> it don't obliterate them
<webben> ah
<webben> What if a patch adds a file or makes a change that you don't want anymore
<webben> do you need to delete the patch before running dpatch-edit-patch?
<givre> dpatch-edit-patch and remove the file
<Zic_> hello, I have change my GPG key, so, I imagine that an admin must re-sync the keyring, no ?
<Zic_> my name name in launchpad is "zic"
<webben> givre, but the patch is currently broken so the file doesn't get created
<webben> (i'm trying to update a package with a new upstream release)
<givre> webben: so remove the current patch and make a new patch
<givre> make sure that the source is clean before
<webben> givre, how would I make sure the source is clean?
<webben> is the only way to do that creating a new source dir and running uupdate again?
<givre> fakeroot debian/rules clean
<webben> ah super thanks :)
<webben> hmm if I get "make: [clean]  Error 2 (ignored)"
<webben> is that bad?
<givre> that's fine
<givre> probably because there is no distclean target. Not a problem.
<webben> givre, cool thanks :)
<givre> webben: np
<superm1> bddebian, did you get around to checking out the bzr checkout?
<superm1> (did it ever finish downloading :))
<siretart> okay, xine-lib 1.1.4 for feisty looking good now :)
<bddebian> superm1: No, I'm banging my head against .NET today at work :'-(
<siretart> Subject: Accepted xine-lib 1.1.4-1ubuntu1 (source)
<siretart> w00t :)
<bddebian> w00t siretart
<bddebian> gpocentek: New libticonv up if you get bored :-)
<Spec> Hey...if I'm packaging a python script(game), that has images in an image folder, where exactly should I put the two .py files, and where do the images go? should they all go to /usr/games/gamename/*?
<bddebian> Sounds reasonable but I'm no Python expert :)
<Spec> oki doki :)
<spec> so...are doctests generally included in the package? :)
<superm1> ah fun stuff bddebian.  i think i figured out why the checkout is so unbareably long now too.  the first time things were checked in, the entire tarball was present.  since then we've opted to just use the upstream tarball and keep the debian/ directory in bzr
<superm1> so if there is a good way to clean out hte first 2 revisions or so
<superm1> then it can be made to be a much smaller checkout
<ScottK> Just so you don't think I gave up...  I now have Feisty running in a spare hard drive and at least some of my problems with courier appear to have been chroot induced.  Still plugging away...
<bddebian> Whew, we were worried. ;-)
<ajmitch> morning
<LaserJock> hi ajmitch 
* ajmitch has reconsidered his bug-scraping script
<LaserJock> bah
<LaserJock> I was just going to ask you how it went
<ajmitch> it's easier for me to grab the raw bts db
<imbrandon> hrm
<ajmitch> oh it went well
<ajmitch> but I fear the load it may put on the bts
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<ajmitch> so if I can process the data locally, I'm all for it
<bddebian> and LaserJock
<ajmitch> I should check with the lp guys as to what data they use
* ajmitch has found one that appears to be useful
<LaserJock> so did you get an initial list made?
<ajmitch> nope
<ajmitch> was taking too long
<ajmitch> a few seconds per ldap query, a few seconds for grabbing the bug page for *each* closed bug, for nearly 700 packages
<ajmitch> it all adds up
<superm1> heya imbrandon, could you commit that change that you were going to commit before to bzr?
<ajmitch> I know the general way to do it now :)
<imbrandon> superm1, the cahnges i had were all taken upstream so its in there now
<superm1> imbrandon, very good
<superm1> imbrandon, so upload possible now? :)
<ajmitch> LaserJock: I'll try & produce a proper list of stuff we need by tonight :)
<LaserJock> ajmitch: excellent work, thanks
<imbrandon> superm1, yup, i just dont have access to my gpg key atm
<imbrandon> but yea
<ajmitch> LaserJock: I was expecting it to take a little longer than it did, actually
* ajmitch hugs python
* LaserJock hugs ajmitch 
<LaserJock> oops
* LaserJock runs
<bddebian> heh
<ajmitch> oh dear
<LaserJock> for a second I think he was dholbach, my bad ;-)
<LaserJock> *thought
<dholbach> ;-)
<ajmitch> haha
<ajmitch> dholbach! what wonderful ideas do you have for making feisty rock? :)
<superm1> imbrandon, well later on when you get to a comp with your gpg key and can upload, make sure you update to the current version.  since we last spoke, there was a newer upstream verison and tarball.  bzr is at revision 14, and the new upstream is 0.20-svn20070122
<dholbach> bughelper! :-)
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> well this script I'm writing will help a bit
<LaserJock> dholbach: can bughelp fix bugs too then? ;-)
<ajmitch> I haven't used bughelper much, I admit
<bddebian> heh
<dholbach> it can help a lot with it
<ajmitch> how?
<ScottK> If it can help with merging courier, I'm all for it.
<dholbach> findings dups, helping find information, etc
<ajmitch> give an impromptu talk on bughelper, please :)
<dholbach> man, I gave it already :-)
<ajmitch> firefox is acting stupid here
<ajmitch> so I can't look over the wiki
<dholbach> we will feed the people's brains into bughelper
<ajmitch> haha
<dholbach> and we'll be good at keeping it up to date
<dholbach> it will find stuff for us and we can do our work faster
<LaserJock> three cheers for bughelper!
<coNP> and then you really become MOTUs :)
<ajmitch> we need to find bugs that noone has reported :)
* ajmitch is finding bugs that are reported (and closed) in debian, at least
<LaserJock> argg
<somerville32> When is the herd 3 freeze?
<LaserJock> somerville32: check the email
<LaserJock> :-)
* somerville32 is waiting for gmail to load it.
<jdong> somerville32: sheesh hurd 0.3 isn't even out yet and you're already looking at whole numbers....
<jdong> :)
<LaserJock> man
<LaserJock> the hurd jokes just don't quit
<ajmitch> these hurd jokes are getting lamer by the day
<jdong> ajmitch: so I've herd?
<LaserJock> doh
<imbrandon>  /kick jdong 
<jdong> lol
* LaserJock votes for a jdong ban
<jdong> what?
<jdong> there's a democratic banning process? :D
<imbrandon> in this case, yes
* ScottK thinks there is now.
<LaserJock> I thought it was like "The tribe has spoken"
<jdong> LOL
<jdong> I thought that was how artwork was handled?
* imbrandon goes off to play some WoW
<imbrandon> back in a few
<LaserJock> oh man, such a waste of time
<jdong> enjoy :)
<ajmitch> bad imbrandon, get hacking on ubuntu
<imbrandon> LaserJock, but a fun waste of time
<imbrandon> no sense on hacking all the time if you cant use the computer once in a bit
<imbrandon> hehe
<jdong> ajmitch: doesn't that burn time equally as effectively?
<imbrandon> so i waste a hour or two a day on WoW
<imbrandon> and more on ubuntu ;)
<jdong> <imbrandon> I don't have a problem.
<jdong> :)
<imbrandon> hahaha
<imbrandon> considering i'm still on the 10 day free trial i'd say not
<jdong> of course, as someone sitting here with a reiser4 root, I'm not to talk about anything sanity-related.
<LaserJock> heh
<imbrandon> i use reiser for every thing, have for years and never had a problem
<LaserJock> I think a reiser4 / is the sanest thing I've seen you do
<imbrandon> leaste not with the FS
<jdong> imbrandon: likewise; the only beefs I've had were (1) fsck is not a recovery tool. (2) hans seems to love to ditch existing ideas for shiny new ones :)
* jdong still uses reiserfs also
<jdong> reiser4 is rockin fast for stuff that I do
<jdong> and frankly its reliability is way beyond XFS from my experience.
<imbrandon> han != only reiser ( or even a current ) coder , and fsck was never a recovery tool on any FS ;)
<jdong> imbrandon: fsck's supposed to help make filesystems readable again, isn't it ;-)
<LaserJock> is hans still around?
<jdong> not, say, unlink everything and say job finished?
<jdong> LaserJock: if the inode don't fit you must acquit!
<imbrandon> LaserJock, in jail
<LaserJock> still?
<imbrandon> afaik
<jdong> LaserJock: namesys is getting sold off to pay for his legal
<imbrandon> murder they dont let you out real quik
<LaserJock> !info gpg > _MMA_ 
<ubotu> Package gpg does not exist in any distro I know
<jdong> and yeah, he's still in deep red goo and human bits :)
<LaserJock> !gpg > _MMA_ 
<_MMA_> ahh...
<LaserJock> what a weird thing
<imbrandon> jdong, you must have realy borked something othwer than that i have used fsck on reiser many times when needed
<somerville32> ...
<somerville32> Murder...
<imbrandon> somerville32, yes he killed his wife/kid
<jdong> imbrandon: heh well it was a hardware-induced corruption....
<jdong> kid?
<somerville32> imbrandon, link to news article?
<jdong> I thought he only had a wife?
<imbrandon> jdong, then you cant blam fsck, any FS would have bombed
<jdong> somerville32: wikipedia his name.
<azeem> he has a kid, which is alive
<azeem> eh, who
<somerville32> jdong: But whats his full name?
<imbrandon> han reiser
<azeem> somerville32: Hans Reiser
<imbrandon> hans*
<jdong> imbrandon: I've had luck with e2fsck/xfs_repair in the situation.
<jdong> perhaps I'm lucky
<imbrandon> jdong, not a hardware failure
<jdong> a hardware failure that zapped a few MB's of the drive....
<jdong> yeah, certainly ext3 can make most of the data visible again
<imbrandon> aparently thats not all it did obviously
<jdong> apart from what was in the black hole
<jdong> and a bit more
<jdong> and if you happened to have the 1st MB of a reiserfs image sitting on the disk
<jdong> heaven help you
<jdong> coming to think of it, that was probably my problem.
<jdong> there used to be another reiserfs fs, overwritten/formatted, +40GB into the disk.
<jdong> grr.
* jdong puts on stupid user hat.
<imbrandon> i just hate when someone has one bad experince with something then from then on its "voodoo" when actualy it was probably someting else totaly as in this case
<imbrandon> anyhow WoW, bbiab
<jdong> have fun.
* jdong starts pulling more patches into his reiser4 kernel and hopes things don't blow up
<somerville32> Has anyone started packaging the new exaile release?
<somerville32> I want to do it if no one has
<jdong> somerville32: ya _sure_ ya don't want to bring ffmpeg up to date? :D
<somerville32> haha
<somerville32> I'm sure
<Adri2000> somerville32: it's in debian and it's just a trivial merge to do
<somerville32> Not according to MoM
<somerville32> It says Debian has 0.2.7
<somerville32> Newest release is 0.2.8
<Adri2000> debian has 0.2.8
<somerville32> Oh wait
<somerville32> Nvm
<somerville32> I read it wrong
<Adri2000> :)
<somerville32> Damn MoM!
<somerville32> :)
* somerville32 will do the merge.
<ajmitch>    exaile | 0.2.8+debian-1 | http://apt-proxy sid/main Sources
<ajmitch> quite right
<somerville32> Why the +debian-1?
<Adri2000> because the debian maintainer removed the debian/ directory provided by upstream I guess
<tsmithe> can i bug someone/y'all 'bout revu'age?
<somerville32> Would it be ok if I took the liberty of disabling a Debian patch? haha
<LaserJock> that's generally not nice, but it is really needed sure
<somerville32> Well, it isn't needed
<somerville32> but they disable the notification area icon by default
<LaserJock> why?
<somerville32> They say it is to comply with freedesktop specifications
<imbrandon> woot
<somerville32> Where do the weird .po changes come from?
<imbrandon> looks like i get to goto portland this summer
<imbrandon> ;)
<TheMuso> Hey MOTUs.
<somerville32> imbrandon, Is that in Maine?
<TheMuso> And MOTU hopefuls.
<ajmitch> imbrandon: well lucky you
<imbrandon> somerville32, no
<imbrandon> somerville32, OR
<imbrandon> for Ubuntu Live
<ajmitch> imbrandon: the rest of us sit in our darkened rooms with bread & water, and an internet connection
<imbrandon> hehe
<TheMuso> heh
<LaserJock> imbrandon: got a linky?
<ajmitch> while motu superstars like imbrandon get to fly all over the world
<ajmitch> LaserJock: see sabdfl's planet post
<imbrandon> i just asked my boss about it , not only is he giving me the time off he is paying for the plane
<ajmitch> imbrandon: I hates you
<imbrandon> LaserJock, www.markshuttleworth.com
<ajmitch> or www.ubuntulive.com
<imbrandon> ajmitch, heh well its not that far from here
* ajmitch is not worthy to go
<imbrandon> if it wasent in the USA i probably wouldent go
<imbrandon> LaserJock, its close to you also
<imbrandon> you should come up
<imbrandon> i am writing a proposal aobut how we use ubuntu at GSI
<imbrandon> to see if they will let me talk
<imbrandon> ;)
* imbrandon is happy now
<TheMuso> ~/c
<TheMuso> imbrandon: cool
<LaserJock> yeah, and July is probably a good time of the year for me
<LaserJock> hmmmmmm
* LaserJock schemes
<imbrandon> LaserJock, hehe
<imbrandon> yea no school
<zul> ooh...roadtrip
<imbrandon> right on
<zul> i think ill still be salded with offspring though
<imbrandon> 3days of ubuntu in the day and bars takin incriminating photos of jono at night
<imbrandon> +oscon at te same time
<ajmitch> imbrandon: you use ubuntu much there? :)
<ajmitch> incriminating photos of jono? that would never happen..
<imbrandon> ajmitch, yea on about 60 to 80 boxes now and more every day
<ajmitch> not bad
<imbrandon> plus there are plans to migrate all the old centos4 boxen to ubuntu 
<imbrandon> and even make a few workstations ubuntu 
<TheMuso> imbrandon: Howd you convince them to use Ubuntu over Centos?
<imbrandon> when we make the vista transition next month
<imbrandon> TheMuso, easy, easier to maintain, updated, plus i work there
<imbrandon> ;)
<TheMuso> fair enough
<TheMuso> And hey were easily convinced?
<imbrandon> they were using it already for all their fw and lb anyhow
<imbrandon> firewalls and loadbalencers
<imbrandon> cept the micrsoft loadbalencers are BSD
<imbrandon> but thats a whole nother ballgame
<somerville32> I'm merging exaile and there are changes to the .po files in the diff between latest Ubuntu version and latest Debian version.
<somerville32> However, none of the other diffs mention this delta.
<somerville32> (the diffs on MoM)
<TheMuso> imbrandon: BTW re dialog, if you have the dialog package installed, there are menu examples in /usr/share/doc/dialog/examples
<imbrandon> ahhh right on
<imbrandon> thanks
<TheMuso> That shows how its done better than what I could think of.
<imbrandon> yup yup
<imbrandon> i'll look at it tonight
<imbrandon> hum i wonder how many MS people will come since its near "home"
<imbrandon> re: Ubuntu Live 07
* imbrandon hums
<somerville32> Is it ok to ignore .po deltas in the ubuntu changes that seem to be trivial when doing a merge?
<imbrandon> personaly i would prefer the ubuntu .po as we use rosetta
<imbrandon> but what ever one is more complete
<LaserJock> imbrandon: but we don't use rosetta for Universe packages yet
<imbrandon> true, thus the more complete thing 
<imbrandon> hehe
<somerville32> Right - I dunno how the changes magically appeared, lol
<somerville32> It is trivial stuff like making sure the line doesn't have more then 80 characters and putting the marker things on one line instead of on their own line
<somerville32> No actual changes to translations
<Adri2000> don't keep these cja,ges
<Adri2000> err, changes
<somerville32> k
<Adri2000> I don't have the ubuntu patch of gnucash (which I merged yesterday) anymore, but it was something like thousands of lines because of these .po changes... :-/
<ScottK> Is having a lintian over-ride for newer-standards-version a bad thing?
<somerville32> ScottK: Is it needed? : P
<ScottK> The current feisty sendmail package has that.
<ScottK> Seems to me like cheating.
* somerville32 is so hungry. :(
<TheMuso> somerville32: Well go eat something. :)
* somerville32 goes to do as he is told.
<TheMuso> heh
<imbrandon> kido's these days
<nedko> hi
<imbrandon> man i realy realy despise the terminal on osx
<imbrandon> hello nedko 
<TheMuso> nedko: Whats the name of the  package?
<nedko> jack_mixer will be good
<nedko> http://home.gna.org/jackmixer/
<TheMuso> Got an URL for the source?
<TheMuso> ah thanks
<nedko> yup
<TheMuso> Doesn't look like its in feisty
<nedko> it showd be really simple to compile
<TheMuso> nedko: Are you one of the upstream developers?
<nedko> yup
<nedko> i'm the only one currently
<TheMuso> Right.
<nedko> there are ubunto notes in the readme file
<nedko> it needs gconf path fixed for ubuntu
<TheMuso> Have you considered making your versions something like 1.0, or 0.1,  0.2 etc?
<TheMuso> instead of just 1 and 2?
<nedko> yup, but i prefer 1, 2
<TheMuso> I ask because f it gets changed later, it could get messy if we have to change the version of the Ubuntu package.
<nedko> is major.minor an ubunro requirement?
<TheMuso> Not as far as I know of.
<nedko> next version will be 3
<TheMuso> Could other MOTUs care to comment?
<imbrandon> upstreams do as they wish but its advised to do X.X not required though , just as long as its not X-X
<imbrandon> IMHO
<TheMuso> imbrandon: Yeah.
<TheMuso> nedko: Where did you say there was notes about Ubuntu?
<nedko> hmm
<TheMuso> as I don't see anything in the readme file
<nedko> maybe in the install not in readme
<nedko> lemmi check
<TheMuso> found them
<nedko> yup
<nedko> in INSTALL
<nedko> sorry
<TheMuso> np
<nedko> TheMuso: are you trying to build an ubuntu package for jack_mixer?
<TheMuso> nedko: I'm having a look at it currently, but will eventually yes.
<nedko> cool :)
<TheMuso> BTW that URL you have given for the fpconst python module, did you write that module yourself, or is it available elsewhere?
<nedko> no, it is writen by someone else
<nedko> but it is hard to find
<nedko> or at least it was last time i used google
<TheMuso> Because it looks like that will have to be packaged before I can do jack_mixer.
<TheMuso> As I can't seem to find it in the feisty archives.
<nedko> are you sure there is no ubuntu package?
<gnomefreak> !info jack_mixer feisty
<ubotu> Package jack_mixer does not exist in feisty
<gnomefreak> maybe differnt name?
<TheMuso> nedko: For fpconst?
<TheMuso> Pretty sure.
<nedko> fpconst
<nedko> http://twistedmatrix.com/pipermail/twisted-web/2006-June/002671.html
* TheMuso checks debian
<nedko> guys says that it is not problem for his ubuntu...
<TheMuso> nedko: What do you mean not a problem?
<nedko> fpconst may be included in python 2.5
<nedko> if i understand his mail correctly he says it needs windows version and says it cannot find it
<nedko> generally says that it will be easy with ubuntu
<TheMuso> nedko: I have to go and do real life stuff, but will look more into this when I get back in a couple of hours.
<nedko> almost all google hits refer to soappy ubuntu package
<nedko> TheMuso: okie
<nedko> TheMuso: thank you for interest
<TheMuso> yup I found it in there
<TheMuso> hmmm
<TheMuso> This presents an interesting dilemma.
<TheMuso> anyway, will look more into it when I get back.
<TheMuso> nedko: No problem.
<somerville32> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exaile/+bug/82182 - Please? :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82182 in exaile "exaile: Merge new debian version" [Undecided,Confirmed]  
<bddebian> Later gang
<rmjb> Hey guys
<TheMuso> Hey rmjb.
#ubuntu-motu 2007-01-30
<Toadstool> heya everybody
<TheMuso> Hey Toadstool.
<Toadstool> hi TheMuso 
<rmjb> Hey Toadstool
<rmjb> debuild -i clean should work right?
<Toadstool> hey rmjb 
* Toadstool never uses debuild
<LaserJock> Toadstool: why not?
<LaserJock> it's shorter to type :-)
<TheMuso> And generates a .build file as well.
<TheMuso> And if installed, I think it uses linda/lintian to check the package.
<LaserJock> and signs the .dsc and .changes
<Toadstool> LaserJock: well... I prefer my cowbuilder most of the time
<somerville32> \o_
<bddebian> Heya gang
<ajmitch> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi ajmitch, what's happening?
* ajmitch thinks this may take awhile to rsync
<ajmitch> 800K files & counting..
<bddebian> w00t
<TheMuso> lovely
<bddebian> Hmm, what to do, what to do
<ajmitch> fix bugs
<ajmitch> now
<bddebian> Which bugs?
<Fujitsu> ajmitch, any idea how many RC bugs have been fixed since autosync was switched off?
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: that's what I'm finding out
<Fujitsu> I knew you were trying to find out what packages they were in, but I thought you might have a total.
<ajmitch> no, to get a total I need to know the bugs
<ajmitch> 1532694 files to consider
<ajmitch> yeah
<Fujitsu> Ouch.
* ajmitch waits for the 12GB or so of data to rsync
<Fujitsu> That's impressive.
<ajmitch> debian BTS
<ajmitch> it has a lot of stuff
<Fujitsu> Obviously.
<Fujitsu> I can imagine.
<ajmitch> I checked with jamesh, LP is just pulling from a mirror of the BTS as well
<Fujitsu> I saw.
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> thankfully I've got access to that data as well
<Fujitsu> It'd be nice to have access to the LP data as well, rather than screenscraping :(
<Fujitsu> Of course, you're a DD-god.
<ajmitch> even the bugsquad with their legendary bughelper resort to screen-scraping LP
<Fujitsu> Yup.
<Fujitsu> It's not particularly pleasant doing so.
<Fujitsu> I wonder if LaserJock has that on his list.
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> we also have some essential things on the list that debian has
<ajmitch> like version information in bugs
<somerville32> bddebian: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exaile/+bug/82182 - Please? :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82182 in exaile "exaile: Merge new debian version" [Undecided,Confirmed]  
<ajmitch> 25k files rsynced, 1.5 million to go!
<Fujitsu> ajmitch, is there a copy of said list around?
<Fujitsu> (and version information is rather essential, yes)
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: not that I know of, ask LaserJock 
<Fujitsu> Hi Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> hey Fujitsu 
<ajmitch> Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> ajmitch!
<Fujitsu> How's the Great Rsync(tm) going, ajmitch?
<ajmitch> 70k done
<ajmitch> 14612000 to go
<Fujitsu> Haahha.
<ajmitch> yeah, nothing to worry about
<ajmitch> maybe I should have tarred it up first on the box before copying
<Fujitsu> Probably.
<Fujitsu> It would probably have compressed well.
<ajmitch> oh well
<ajmitch> got nothing better to do :)
<ajmitch> except work, which I can do while waiting :)
<Fujitsu> Wouldn't it be nice if LP did something like this?
<Fujitsu> It really should.
<ScottK> Hi Hobbsee - Thanks for the overnight (for me) info on 3.5.6 and Dapper.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: which?
<Hobbsee> ah
<bddebian> Whoa, did some finally do fnfx?
<Fujitsu> Yup, StevenK did.
<Hobbsee> bddebian: yeah, StevenK 
* ScottK goes back to getting his posterior kicked by lintian and LSB initscripts.
<bddebian> Nice
<ScottK> On a positive note my laptop now runs Feisty just fine.
<bddebian> Nice 2 :)
<somerville32> bddebian, Can you review my merge request?
<bddebian> somerville32: You mean the one I already uploaded?
<somerville32> Yup, that one
<somerville32> ;] 
<somerville32> bddebian, When did you uploadi t?
<bddebian> About 10-20 minutes ago
<somerville32> 20 minutes ago
<Hobbsee> ScottK: ahh, there's your official answer.  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2007-January/012932.html
<ScottK> Yeah.  I saw that.  I was hoping he'd change his mind.
<ScottK> About time I redid my desktop install anyway....
<Hobbsee> ScottK: we cant support *everything* - and all of kde takes ages to build.
<ScottK> I'd have hoped the LTS release would continue to get the new KDE updates, but I understand.  
<ScottK> I'm certainly getting far more than I paid for with Kubuntu, so I'm not going to complain.
<bddebian> Why not, the rest of us do :)
<somerville32> L(
<somerville32> *:)
<ScottK> bddebian: Dunno if you read kubuntu-users, but some of the responses to that e-mail were, IMO, way over the top.
<ScottK> I'll keep my complaining to merging courier for the moment.
<bddebian> :-)
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i havent read them - but we start having to get more and more later versions of libs.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: and people dont get that security updates get backported separately
* Hobbsee reads
<Hobbsee> ScottK: why arent you in #kubuntu-devel, btw?
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Hey, he's ours, you can't have him! :-)
<somerville32> Hobbsee, Why aren't you in #xubuntu-devel?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: -motu is non de-specific
<Hobbsee> somerville32: because i dont do xfce stuff?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: also, he's already in kubuntu-testers
<bddebian> :-)
<somerville32> Hobbsee, You could start ;] 
<Hobbsee> somerville32: could, yes.
<Toadstool> what? people actually use KDE?!
* Toadstool runs
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: yes.  
* Hobbsee attacks Toadstool with her Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i thought the backlash would be mroe than that
<Toadstool> noooo ! not the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<Hobbsee> ahh, missed a lot
<Hobbsee> yes!  it is!
<Toadstool> :)
* Toadstool waves before he gets doomed
<bddebian> Heh, heya Toadstool
<Toadstool> hey bddebian 
<TheMuso> So. What have I missed?
<TheMuso> In the time my DSL decided to die.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: just Toadstool being doomed
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: Oh ok.
* ScottK is back.  Joined kubuntu-devel.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: woo :)
<TheMuso> kubuntu? What the hell is that? :)
* Hobbsee attacks TheMuso with her Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  too
<TheMuso> If it doesn't talk, I don't wanna knwo about it! :)
<TheMuso> know even
<Hobbsee> bah.  talking distros are so overated..
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: You would never harm a blind defenceless person.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: depends :P
<Hobbsee> besides, you're not defenseless
<TheMuso> How would you know? :)
* ScottK doesn't think TheMuso is defenseless.
<TheMuso> =/c
<TheMuso> bah
<TheMuso> All lies!
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: your cane
<ScottK> Cool.  Now that I have Kubuntu Feisty I can confirm that my KTNEF bug is fixed (it's a universe package, so not OT)!
<Hobbsee> ScottK: yay!
* ScottK starts the build process for courier again...
<ScottK> If any of you MOTUs are out there enjoying my courier pain, maybe you could review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4179 while I sit here and beat my head against the desk...
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: That thing is as flimsy as a feather.
<Hobbsee> pity...
<TheMuso> SO I am defenceless.
* Fujitsu pushes TheMuso over, and runs away, chortling.
<TheMuso> ooooooooou
<TheMuso> that hurt
* ScottK starts to build courier AGAIN and goes to bed...
* somerville32 pets ScottK.
<LaserJock> evening MOTUers
<Hobbsee> hey LaserJock 
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<somerville32> Heya LaserJock 
<TheMuso> Heya LaserJock 
<LaserJock> what a day
<Fujitsu> Hi LaserJock.
<Fujitsu> LaserJock, do you have a bug on The List about having a non-screenscraping interface to Malone?
<LaserJock> not really
<LaserJock> I'll have to work on that
<LaserJock> I'm not sure what to do about that
<zakame> hi all
<bddebian> Heya zakame
<LaserJock> hi zakame 
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: the non-screenscraping stuff sounds like a spec
<Fujitsu> LaserJock, I'd call it a High-priority bug, as any BTS should have such a feature; but perhaps you are right.
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: you mean the mythical xml-rpc interface
<ajmitch> which was promised months/years ago
<zakame> hello bddebian LaserJock
<Fujitsu> ajmitch, yep, most mythical it is.
<Fujitsu> Like 2 years ago, yeah.
<zakame> yes, where's xml-rpc?
<LaserJock> well, I was told that xml-rpc exists, it just isn't public
<Fujitsu> And the most-complete email interface we have.
<ajmitch> I remember those talks with bradb in sydney...
<Fujitsu> LaserJock, a basic interface is public.
<Fujitsu> I don't believe any other one exists.
<ajmitch> at UDU, I think it was late april 2005
<ajmitch> so nearly 2 years
<Fujitsu> (where basic == the current extent of the Malone email interface)
<Fujitsu> ajmitch, that's what I meant.
<LaserJock> anyway, it is one of the things I'm interested in
<LaserJock> but I think there probably already exists a spec for it
<Fujitsu> I'd put it at rather high priority.
* Fujitsu looks for said spec/bug.
<LaserJock> sure
<LaserJock> it won't be public
<LaserJock> that's what I'm running into right now
<LaserJock> all the specs are on the non-public wiki
<Fujitsu> But I'll be able to see if it exists or not.
<Fujitsu> Of course, but their existence can be verified.
<ajmitch> by harassing your local LP developer?
<LaserJock> well, hopefully I'll have access soon enough
<ajmitch> LaserJock: aren't you the privileged one? :)
<LaserJock> soon
<ajmitch> (xfer#341736, to-check=1190917/1532694)
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: You're comfortable with the requisite infinite number of NDAs?
<ajmitch> woo, only 1.1 millon to go!
<Fujitsu> ajmitch, not too bad.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: of course
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: I don't need a large chunk of it, but I may as well rsync it now for future bug crawling
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: if I want to make any helpful changes I gotta do what I've gotta do
<Fujitsu> I guess so.
<Fujitsu> Aha, bug #30941.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30941 in malone "Should be able to output YAML or XML" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30941
<ajmitch> currently malone is no better than any other proprietary platform for locking up data
<LaserJock> hmm, heno wants it too
<Fujitsu> I find it to be infinitely good at locking up data.
<Fujitsu> It surely can't be that freaking hard to give XML dumps of data :-/
<LaserJock> no, but if people aren't requesting it they probably aren't going to work on it much
<LaserJock> hopefully I can help get the priorities up on some of those things
<Fujitsu> Well, we need to request it a lot then :)
<Fujitsu> Hopefully.
<LaserJock> well, it's not alway volume either
<LaserJock> if we can say "This is something MOTU wants"
<LaserJock> I think it has more weight
<Fujitsu> Surely `this is something heno wants' also carries some weight.
<ajmitch> if I want to do mass bug-crunching in some script, I don't want to be waiting a minute for eveyr bug page to come up & be scraped
<LaserJock> and heno (who represents the distro team in LP meetings) requestiong helps
<LaserJock> ajmitch: of course, but I don't think the LP guys know we are doing that
<LaserJock> I told kiko about some of the stuff I've been doing
<LaserJock> using Fujitu's bug script, etc.
<Fujitsu> ajmitch, exactly. I dumped my extended version of my bug scraper because it would have taken ages just to run on the science bugs.
<ajmitch> LaserJock: they'll know once the load hits ;)
<LaserJock> and he was kinda shocked
<ajmitch> LaserJock: what bug script?
<LaserJock> Fujitsu wrote a simple script to get MOTU Science bugs
<ajmitch> parse the table & fetch the bugs?
<ajmitch> it's sad that you have to do that
<Fujitsu> ajmitch, no. That was too slow. It just parses the +packagebugs into a sane HTML table, and filters out those with no bugs.
<Fujitsu> I originally wrote it to parse the bugs seperately.
<ajmitch> why am I not surprised that it'd be slow? :)
<LaserJock> http://tiber.tauware.de/~laserjock/motuscience/bugs.html
<Fujitsu> But it was too slow, so I dumped the idea.
<ajmitch> this is why I'm glad I can access the raw debian BTS data
<ajmitch> as large as it is
<LaserJock> well, I will give a report at the next LP dev meeting
<Fujitsu> So kiko didn't know the lengths we've been going to?
<LaserJock> I think this is for sure one of the issues I want to bring up
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: I don't think so
<LaserJock> he said we shouldn't have to do that
<Fujitsu> -headdesk-
<LaserJock> and he's willing to put resources to that end I believe
* ajmitch should not be needing to write scripts to compare bugs closed in debian with packages in ubuntu
<ajmitch> the automagical linking utopia of launchpad should be able to handle most of that for me
<Fujitsu> ajmitch, isn't that what LP is meant to solve?
<Fujitsu> Yep.
<ajmitch> of course
<ajmitch> 'is meant to' != 'does'
<Fujitsu> True.
<LaserJock> yep
<Fujitsu> I don't like the attitude of the LP people to quite a number of bugs, which they just answer with "we'll look at it post-1.0". For example, bug #61024 (which incited my parsing python script).
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61024 in malone "+packagebugs could have better filtering." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/61024
<ajmitch> we're not paying customers ;)
<LaserJock> well, I truely hope we can have more voice now
<Fujitsu> I'm afraid that I'd prefer to be stuck on Bugzilla than LP with some of these things :-/
<Fujitsu> LaserJock, I think we all do.
<LaserJock> so far everybody has been very good about it
<ajmitch> convince sabdfl to hire more competent people to work on it :)
<bddebian> Gnight gents
<LaserJock> but I can see when they are very busy getting it ready for users
<Fujitsu> ajmitch, or convince sabdfl to open it.
<LaserJock> ajmitch: I'm not sure if I can do a whole lot there :-)
* Fujitsu ducks.
<LaserJock> I honestly don't think that'd do anything
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: HAH
<LaserJock> but I don't know
<LaserJock> I'm just a chemist ;-)
<Fujitsu> LaserJock, what use is it having it ready for users, if it's unsuitable for devs?
<LaserJock> devs can workaround easier than users?
<Fujitsu> If the bugs go into this hole that is LP, and the devs can't get them out properly...
<LaserJock> well, seriously, I don't think it's *that* bad
<LaserJock> I still get out what I need
<LaserJock> it just could be easier
<LaserJock> and we need to be moving forward
<Fujitsu> Can someone tell me how https://launchpad.net/~motuscience/+packagebugs is even vaguely useful?
<LaserJock> well, it was when I first started using it
<LaserJock> if you subscribe MOTU Science to a bug it works fine
<Fujitsu> We've got this great page, listing 500 packages, most of which don't have bugs, and some which do, with no way of seperating them except screenscraping, and even then no way of listing the bugs.
<LaserJock> yep, but we are a corner case
<LaserJock> although probably not for long
<LaserJock> most teams don't have more than 10-20 packages to look after
<LaserJock> if we are pushing the envelope of what people are doing with LP of course it's going to be rough
<Fujitsu> Not for long? The bug about it has had the dreaded `post-1.0' response. It has been condemned.
<LaserJock> whatever
<LaserJock> I can push for it
<LaserJock> and see what happened
<LaserJock> *happens
<Fujitsu> I shall be interested to see what comes of it.
<LaserJock> but what I meant was that MOTU Science is still a corner case
<LaserJock> I think more teams like us will come up
<Fujitsu> Perhaps.
<LaserJock> but all this takes time
<LaserJock> I guess that's the frustrating part
<LaserJock> I don't mind if there are bugs, it'd just be nice to get them fixed :-)
<Fujitsu> ... and fixed in less than 2 years.
<LaserJock> but look at that maxima bug
<Fujitsu> ... and features that were promised 2 years ago implemented.
<LaserJock> that took over 6 months
<LaserJock> it happens
<Fujitsu> It did. But that was an elusive problem, without full-time developers.
<Fujitsu> These are feature requests, where the developers know the code, and they're not elusive fixes in 54kloc patches.
<LaserJock> sure, but the problem remains, if there are more bugs than people to fix them you have to leave some unfixed for a while
<Fujitsu> 2 years > a while, IMO.
<LaserJock> well it is a long time
<LaserJock> but things happen
<LaserJock> it seems to me that LP is so very complex and there are so many interdependecies that it takes longer to fix things
<Fujitsu> Yes, things like breaking the capability of non core-devs to target things to releases.
<LaserJock> that wasn't breaking
<Fujitsu> Different people seem to work on their specific parts.
<Fujitsu> It is a regression.
<LaserJock> that was feature that didn't work out ;-)
<LaserJock> I don't know
<LaserJock> I just don't see how LP is worse than any other BTS
<LaserJock> and it has a lot of nice things too
<LaserJock> it seems like a bit of an experiment for sure
<LaserJock> but it seems to me like it has a lot of potential
<LaserJock> of course tomorrow I'll be curing it up and down ;-)
<LaserJock> *cursing
<Fujitsu> When's the meeting?
<LaserJock> Thursday 12:00 UTC
<Fujitsu> OK.
<LaserJock> I actually won't be there in person
<LaserJock> 12:00UTC is 04:00 local and I'll be at a conference
<LaserJock> but I think I'm going to have a "Top 5" bug list
<LaserJock> and really hammer those
<Fujitsu> Have you worked out that top 5 yet?
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> I'm still working on my complete list of bugs
<LaserJock> I've got soyuz and malone down
<Fujitsu> Good, good.
<LaserJock> I still need to do the general LP bugs for things like teams, etc.
<LaserJock> I know polling is something they are working on
<Fujitsu> What's wrong with polling at the moment?
<LaserJock> I think having effective ways of setting meeting times, voting, etc. would be nice
<LaserJock> it's a pain
<LaserJock> things that I think are candidates for the Top 5 might be
<LaserJock> knowing why you are getting bug email (what team)
<Fujitsu> Yup.
<LaserJock> +packagebugs
<Fujitsu> Definitely.
<LaserJock> maybe karma for uploads :-)
<LaserJock>  Allow +filebug?tag=... URLs for pre-setting tags
<LaserJock> There should be a report to show "Needs Info bugs that have had a response" or When replying to a Needs Info bug, it should be possible to say "I provided the Info"
<LaserJock> I guess that's 5
<Fujitsu> Those three, particularly the last, are also rather important.
<Fujitsu> That does make 5.
<LaserJock> there are also several bugs about using bug reporting templates
<ajmitch> oh python is so nice
<LaserJock> one in particular would allow for a "please add this info" or "bug reporting notes" for +filebug for *each* package
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: Why? (though, that is its job)
<ajmitch> it makes the tricky things far more possible & understandable
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: That'd be nice!
<ajmitch> easier to code something if you can keep it in your head & follow the code
<ajmitch> now all I need is the magic data
<Fujitsu> ajmitch, so the code might actually work?
<ajmitch> of course it'll work
<LaserJock> I've opened a bug to allow motu-sru to approve uploads to -proposed but that'll take a spec
<ajmitch> I can get a list of closed bugs in a few seconds, rather than a few minutes via ldap
<Fujitsu> But it carries the LP-lacking-workaround curse.
<Fujitsu> So it won't work, ajmitch.
<LaserJock> so I'm not going to put it on a Top 5 since I want to actually get something in the Top 5 fixed ;-)
<LaserJock> ajmitch: but downloading all of BTS?
<LaserJock> s/but/by/
<Fujitsu> Those that are in the Top 5 look fairly simple.
<LaserJock> I think so, we'll see what the response is ;-)
<LaserJock> I've noticed that many of the bugs were reported by the LP devs
<ajmitch> LaserJock: sure :)
<LaserJock> and never got any comments from "real users"
<Fujitsu> I bet the response to most of them will be `post-1.0'.
<LaserJock> well, they are making a big push
<LaserJock> but I know one of them is a fix-it-friday bug
<ajmitch> LaserJock: I can rsync the bts data in future - at least this way it's not putting big load on servers
<LaserJock> ahhh
<LaserJock> good point
<LaserJock> ajmitch: how big is it?
* ajmitch has been thunking
<ajmitch> a mere 12 GB
<LaserJock> holy cow!!!
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: Why are there so many files, as there are only like 400k bugs?
<ajmitch> each bug is in 4 files
<ajmitch> or 5, I can't recall
<Fujitsu> That would do it.
<ajmitch> I just need to open the ones I want & parse them
<Fujitsu> And then we can get lots of nice bugs fixed :)
<LaserJock> you know, I'd like a per package whiteboard
<LaserJock> does that exist?
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: No.
<Fujitsu> That would be too convenient.
* LaserJock adds to his "ideas" list
<Fujitsu> I'd like the ability to see upstream-forwarding status from the main bug listing.
<ajmitch> ok, I've restarted the rsync, skipping the archived bugs for now
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: How many files now?
<ajmitch> I want to get the active bugs first & then worry about historical data
<ajmitch> without the archived bugs, 591096 in total
<Fujitsu> Still ouch.
<ajmitch> yep :)
<ajmitch> I can use the britney python extension to do quick version comparisons
* ajmitch just needs to check it against real data 
<LaserJock> are you going to opensource your script? ;-)
<ajmitch> hah
<ajmitch> no, it's too much of a messy hack ;)
* LaserJock holds back comments
<Fujitsu> Of course not! It's, erm, what was it... `part of the service Canonical offers to other companies producing distributions' *cough* MoM *cough*
<ajmitch> main problem is that it won't be as useful without a local BTS mirror
<LaserJock> hmm yeah
<ajmitch> but it's in my scripts branch anyway
<LaserJock> I was pretty disappointed with MoM's closed sourceness
<LaserJock> ah well
<LaserJock> such is life
* ajmitch will write up a MoM replacement
<Fujitsu> I was not impressed to see Keybuk say that :-/
<LaserJock> well, I don't exactly use MoM anyway
<LaserJock> but I think it does do some cool things
<LaserJock> I'm not quite sure what all
<Fujitsu> What cool things?
<ajmitch> changelog merging
<ajmitch> some conflict resolution
<Fujitsu> What ajmitch said.
<Fujitsu> That's it.
<Fujitsu> Does it?
<LaserJock> well, it does things not exactly merge related
<LaserJock> I think anyway
<LaserJock> more overall QA and patch status stuff
<Fujitsu> As far as I know, the only special things it does are changelog merging, taking several hours, and regularly breaking.
<Fujitsu> And annoying Debian maintainers by mailing them patches.
<ajmitch> splitting up patches for people to take
<LaserJock> I really did like our system in Dapper
<LaserJock> but it relied on MoM and lots of bug reports
<Fujitsu> The bug report business should have been integrated with MoM.
<LaserJock> well, I don't think they saw mass filing of merge bugs as a "good" thing
<ajmitch> since it's not software bugs
<ajmitch> but a workflow problem
<LaserJock> if I remember right we had some discussion about if we should do it or not
<LaserJock> right
<ajmitch> the alternative at the time was a wiki
<LaserJock> Malone "abuse"
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: I meant it shouldn't have been bugs, but a field in MoM.
<ajmitch> though I think we could do a fully separate system on tiber
<ajmitch> "MoM 2.0 (beta)"
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: ah yes, well at that time MoM didn't have the nice shiny pages it has now
<LaserJock> it was just files
<ajmitch> shiny was not in MoM's vocabulary
<LaserJock> :-)
<Fujitsu> ajmitch, it's a little to late in the cycle for that, isn't it?
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: for feisty, sure
<ajmitch> but we have about 4-5 months until the next one
<LaserJock> we should really take a look at Feisty+1 and what we need to do
<ajmitch> I agree
<LaserJock> I'm hoping I can get enough out of the LP guys to have somewhat of an idea where LP will be
<ajmitch> really push making our work easier
<Fujitsu> MoM v2: "Stuff closed infrastructure"
<ajmitch> I'll twist the arm of my local LP contact
<Fujitsu> Yep.
<LaserJock> ajmitch: do that ;-)
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: mpt?
<Fujitsu> Or one of the other multitude of NZ LP devs? There is a disproportionate number there!
<ajmitch> thumper
<ajmitch> mpt isn't in dunedin anymore
<LaserJock> ajmitch: you work your way west from NZ and I'll work my way east from Brazil
<ajmitch> sure
<LaserJock> I honestly don't know if they will ever include everything we need
<ajmitch> who wants to take on sabdfl?
<LaserJock> hmm, can we send Burgwork? :-)
<Fujitsu> So for Feisty+1 we need: MoM 2, a working LP or a LP-parsing external bug thing... what else?
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: well, I think they might say that external bug parsing will be unneeded if everything is in LP
<Fujitsu> Hence the conditional.
<LaserJock> ah, didn't see the or
<Fujitsu> Heheh.
<LaserJock> well, how critical is MoM really?
<ajmitch> it helps 
<Fujitsu> It will make things easier and more efficient if we do a similar thing to what was done during Dapper, but build it into MoM. That way a package can be sort of locked, and work-duplication is eliminated.
<Fujitsu> And comments could be added, so people won't try to merge things when others have discovered they can't be done.
<Fujitsu> And it does make things faster already.
<LaserJock> argg, bed time
<LaserJock> cya all
<Fujitsu> Bye, Laser_away.
<ajmitch> :1:> ./rcbugs.py current/bug-check local current/data/spool/
<ajmitch> Ubuntu (3.5.8+CVS.2005.04.29.1-10) doesn't have the Debian (3.5.8+CVS.2005.04.29.1-9) fix for mailcrypt bug 371104, fixed in 3.5.8+cvs.2005.04.29.1-7
<ajmitch> ok
<Fujitsu> Yay :)
<ajmitch> 1 result out of my script with woefully incomplete data
<ajmitch> this can't tell if the bug was introduced by a debian change in between (yet)
<ajmitch> but it'll be a good start
<ajmitch> and it's fast
<Fujitsu> How fast?
<ajmitch> well it's loading data for a few hundred thousand bugs into memory
<ajmitch> & scanning through the whole list for those packages that are newer in debian
<ajmitch> and then checking each closed bug for those packages
<ajmitch> & then finding the fixed version, comparing it with the ubuntu version
<Fujitsu> And how long does it take?
<ajmitch> Ubuntu (3.5.8+CVS.2005.04.29.1-10) doesn't have the fix included in mailcrypt 3.5.8+CVS.2005.04.29.1-9 (debian bug 371104), fixed in 3.5.8+cvs.2005.04.29.1-7
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 371104 in mailcrypt "problem with parenthesis in 50mailcrypt.el" [Important,Closed]  http://bugs.debian.org/371104
<Fujitsu> I have never found Python to be particularly fast.
<ajmitch> ok, reworded it so that ubugtu triggers
<Fujitsu> Goodo.
<ajmitch> about 2 seconds to scan through the list & get that
<Fujitsu> It might be nice to have something like `mailcrypt in Ubuntu (3.5...' to make it more obvious which package it is.
<ajmitch> real    0m1.981s
<ajmitch> user    0m1.732s
<ajmitch> sys     0m0.216s
<Fujitsu> Not bad!
<ajmitch> sure
<ajmitch> considering that each ldap query or bug page screen-scrape was taking well over 2 seconds, it's a massive win
<ajmitch> mailcrypt in Ubuntu (3.5.8+CVS.2005.04.29.1-10) doesn't have the fix included in mailcrypt 3.5.8+CVS.2005.04.29.1-9 (debian bug 371104), fixed in 3.5.8+cvs.2005.04.29.1-7
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 371104 in mailcrypt "problem with parenthesis in 50mailcrypt.el" [Important,Closed]  http://bugs.debian.org/371104
<ajmitch> that's better
<Fujitsu> Substantially faster than my LP-targetted efforts!
<Fujitsu> Yup, that's better.
<Fujitsu> Very nice.
<ajmitch> though it's wrong
<Fujitsu> Is it?
<Fujitsu> Hrm.
<Fujitsu> True.
<ajmitch> yeah, the version comparison is wrong
<Fujitsu> I just noticed.
<ajmitch> simple fix
<ajmitch> also I was reading in the versions in the wrong order from my other scripts
<Fujitsu> Well, that's a simple fix, as you said. It seems to, overall, be working rather well.
<ajmitch> yeah, I'm mostly happy with it
<ajmitch> sysv-rc-conf in Ubuntu (0.99-5) doesn't have the fix included in sysv-rc-conf 0.99-6 (debian bug 408302), fixed in 0.99-6
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 408302 in sysv-rc-conf "sysv-rc-conf too greedy when unlinking files" [Normal,Closed]  http://bugs.debian.org/408302
<ajmitch> fpc in Ubuntu (2.0.0-4) doesn't have the fix included in fpc 2.0.4-5 (debian bug 348408), fixed in 2.0.4-1
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 348408 in fpc "fpc: [INTL:de]  German PO file update" [Minor,Closed]  http://bugs.debian.org/348408
<ajmitch> oh this is much better now
<Fujitsu> Yep.
<ajmitch> I've got quite a list of results now, even with only 10% of the bug data pulled
<ajmitch> it won't cull duplicate packages yet though, but I'll post-process it & sort it
<Fujitsu> Now, there is still the issue of the bug being introduced in a version since the Ubuntu one, but that would be very difficult or impossible to handle.
<ajmitch> I agree
<ajmitch> since you can't tell if it was introduced later, or merely found later
<Fujitsu> Exactly.
<ajmitch> I do have the info about when it was found
<Fujitsu> How many bugs has it found in that 10%?
<ajmitch> 59
<ajmitch> this doesn't filter on severity yet
<Fujitsu> So it's not just RC... That's not bad.
<Fujitsu> Is an archive rebuild planned?
<ajmitch> I believe so
<ajmitch> this should give a good start for packages to sync
<Fujitsu> I presume that Soyuz is still incompetent, so we'll have to do it externally... Gr.
<ajmitch> ok, 69 now :)
<Fujitsu> At a glance, how many of those are RC?
<ajmitch> hard to tell, I'm not printing the severity yet
* ajmitch hacks
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<ajmitch> have to fix the index parser to not split badly
<ajmitch> so far, 4 grave, 8 serious
<ajmitch> out of 98 total
<Fujitsu> So the situation isn't overly dire.
<ajmitch> zope2.9 in Ubuntu (2.9.6-1) doesn't have the fix included in zope2.9 2.9.6-3 (debian bug 404013, serious), fixed in 2.9.6-2
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 404013 in zope2.9 "file conflict between zope2.9 and zope2.9-sandbox" [Serious,Closed]  http://bugs.debian.org/404013
<ajmitch> one for me to look at
<LaserJock> guess not
<ajmitch> hey LaserJock 
<ajmitch> not quite asleep?
<Fujitsu> Or he's sleep-IRCing,.
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> with LaserJock, anything is possible
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> bah
<LaserJock> I just took a shower
<LaserJock> I've got so much to do by tomorrow night I'm going to pull another late nighter I think
<TheMuso> heh
<Fujitsu> What do you need to do?
<LaserJock> I spent 3 hrs this evening going over my poster with my group
<LaserJock> I have some writing to do
<LaserJock> and I'm going to a conference Wed.
<LaserJock> where I need to give a poster and hunt up a postdoc
<LaserJock> I was up until 3:00am last night (haven't done that in some time)
<ajmitch> http://ajmitch.net.nz/~ajmitch/missing-fixes-grave.txt
<ajmitch> http://ajmitch.net.nz/~ajmitch/missing-fixes-serious.txt
<ajmitch> http://ajmitch.net.nz/~ajmitch/missing-fixes.txt
* Fujitsu applauds.
<ajmitch> now to make it into some useful html
<cypher1> ajmitch: script output ?
<LaserJock> is that all of them?
<ajmitch> cypher1: yeah
<cypher1> ajmitch: nice..
<ajmitch> LaserJock: no, I've only got < 20% of the bug data so far
<LaserJock> ok, I was expecting more
<LaserJock> it's ok if you don't find more though ;-)
<palski> SRU bug #79059, needs testing.... 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79059 in gnome-hearts "[SRU]  gnome-hearts crashes on startup (edgy)" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79059
<ajmitch> LaserJock: there'll be plenty more, don't worry :)
<ajmitch> though...
* ajmitch changes it to include more packages
<ajmitch> I'm not matching on multiverse yet
<ajmitch> & was ignoring those on the merge list, which I shouldn't
<ajmitch> since this should help prioritise the merge list
<LaserJock> ajmitch: this will be quite awesome
<ajmitch> basic html pages will be useful too :)
<LaserJock> yes
<Fujitsu> LP really should do this :(
<ajmitch> I agree
<ajmitch> the reason I didn't want merges in was for things like:
<ajmitch> azureus in Ubuntu (2.5.0.0repack1-0ubuntu1) doesn't have the fix included in azureus 2.5.0.0+0-1 (debian bug 367110, important), fixed in 2.5.0.0+0-1
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 367110 in azureus "azureus: console ui feature missing in Debian version" [Important,Closed]  http://bugs.debian.org/367110
<ajmitch> which could be a foul lie
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: Mark's in #launchpad, go for it :-)
<LaserJock> ajmitch: I'd rather have a few false positives than miss others
<ajmitch> true
<Fujitsu> LaserJock, oooooor not.
<ajmitch> people will have to check the bugs anyway
<LaserJock> yep
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: well, if ajmitch gets his script looking slick by Thursday I can give it as an example of "things we script but shouldn't have to" ;-)
<ajmitch> I won't announce this until I have it working properly
<ajmitch> ie, I have all the data I need :)
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: True.
<LaserJock> nothing like a little "A bunch of lazy MOTU slackies can do it" to get people motivated ;-)
<ajmitch> haha
<Fujitsu> Hah!
<LaserJock> even better, "A single lazy MOTU slacky can do it"
<ajmitch> especially if I make the pages shiny!
<Fujitsu> Bling!
<LaserJock> mhm
* LaserJock imagines wobbily bug pages
<Fujitsu> I imagined similar.
* ajmitch does amazing tricks with javascript & css & dom
<ajmitch> who says IE can't do <blink> ?
<Fujitsu> Heheh.
<LaserJock> heh, I just saw the "No blobs" petition on -devel-discuss
<LaserJock> maybe they should have sent it to -devel
<ajmitch> lp is agonisingly slow 
<Fujitsu> Old news, ajmitch.
<LaserJock> is it the load
<Fujitsu> It's particularly slow when you try to download 180 bug pages from it.
<LaserJock> or just a slow app
<Fujitsu> Brb, dinner.
<LaserJock> well, the worst is BTS
<LaserJock> you send it an email and it takes ages to get anything back
<LaserJock> at least the presentation of bugs is fast
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> hey dholbach 
<dholbach> hey andrew
<LaserJock> hi dholbach 
<dholbach> hey LaserJock
<ajmitch> dholbach: http://10.18.1.1/~ajmitch/missing-fixes.html
<LaserJock> ajmitch: I see the list growing :-)
<ajmitch> LaserJock: and I have an html uglifier now too! :)
<LaserJock> \o/
<dholbach> is it transferring data from the moon? ;-)
<ajmitch> haha
<ajmitch> from NZ
<ajmitch> ah
<ajmitch> wait
<ajmitch> http://10.18.1.1/~ajmitch/missing-fixes.html
<ajmitch> bah
<ajmitch> http://ajmitch.net.nz/~ajmitch/missing-fixes.html
<LaserJock> ajmitch: very nice. plain but effective
<dholbach> ahhh, there we go
<dholbach> whoooo!!!
<dholbach> ajmitch: well done!
<ajmitch> dholbach: I've only got some of the debian bug data so far, but this is getting there
* ajmitch runs through the data again
<LaserJock> ajmitch: small thing, the Ubuntu versions have ()
<ajmitch> yeah, I'll trim that, one sec
<ajmitch> it takes a bit longer to run now that it has a few hundred thousand files available to open
<ajmitch> http://ajmitch.net.nz/~ajmitch/missing-fixes-rc.html
<LaserJock> hmm, there are more ubuntuX versions than I thought
<ajmitch> yeah, some false positives there with bugs, I'd say
<ajmitch> though they'd indicate merges that need done 
* ajmitch spots a bug with the changelog
* Fujitsu is back.
<Fujitsu> Very nice, ajmitch!
<ajmitch> fixed
<ajmitch> not bad for a few hours hacking
<ajmitch> now if only we had that sort of thing with launchpad... :)
<LaserJock> :-)
<LaserJock> what an interesting version: 1.6c.really1.6c-1.1
<ajmitch> heh
<Fujitsu> Yeah, poke some LP people and laugh at them.
<LaserJock> gotta be nice now
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: So that's all the non-archived bugs?
<LaserJock> but I think showing them the kinds of things we are interested in is helpful
<Fujitsu> What might be nice is versions of those pages with multiple bugs for each package compressed into one row, but I'm not sure how you'd do the severity and co.
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: hah
<ajmitch> I've got 28% of them
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: severity is done by css
<LaserJock> still rsyncing?
<ajmitch> so just highlight the bugs as needed
<ajmitch> LaserJock: will be for awhile
<Fujitsu> Ah, true.
<ajmitch> spool/db-h/28/325028.summary
<ajmitch>          313 100%    0.21kB/s    0:00:01 (xfer#170757, to-check=420236/591056)
<\sh> moins :)
<Fujitsu> Hi \sh.
* LaserJock thinks ajmitch has just reached MOTU diety status
* LaserJock hands over his badge
<ajmitch> pft
<LaserJock> it was a good run *sniff*
<ajmitch> never
<ajmitch> I cannot aspire to your heights, oh launchpad master
<LaserJock> lol
<LaserJock> "jack of all trades, master of none" as my dad used to say
<poningru> anyone know what promise card jdong has?
* ajmitch hopes that people start using these lists to file sync requests or do merges
<LaserJock> yeah
<\sh> ajmitch: which lists?
<LaserJock> once you get it set we'll need to let everybody know
<Fujitsu> \sh: His new, godly lists.
<ajmitch> \sh: http://ajmitch.net.nz/~ajmitch/missing-fixes-rc.html
<Fujitsu> Of bugs, and lots of them.
<LaserJock> ajmitch: are you going to have bandwidth problems if everybody starts using them?
<\sh> sounds like work...lets see 
<ajmitch> LaserJock: they're fairly light pages
<ajmitch> \sh: mostly they're lists of packages we need to sync
<LaserJock> they aren't that big I guess, but I know you guys have weird internet there
<Fujitsu> If it becomes a problem, tiber and mekong are available.
<ajmitch> it *should* be > 512Kbps upstream
<Fujitsu> (more likely tiber)
<ajmitch> yeah, and I've got access to imbrandon's boxes :)
<Fujitsu> This is true.
<LaserJock> ok, I'm really going to bed now
<siretart> sleep well, LaserJock 
<LaserJock> oh, hi siretart :-)
<ajmitch> night LaserJock, hi siretart :)
<Fujitsu> Goodnight, LaserJock.
<siretart> ajmitch: wow. http://ajmitch.net.nz/~ajmitch/missing-fixes-rc.html is very useful. how do you generate this page?
<ajmitch> with a script that runs over the bts data which I'm rsyncing from merkel.d.o
<siretart> ah. I see
<ajmitch> finds the closed bugs, finds when they were fixed, and compares the ubuntu version to the fix version
<siretart> I'm a bit surprised that there are so few RC bugs
<ajmitch> I haven't even got a third of the data
<siretart> aah, that explains :)
<ajmitch> these will be RC bugs fixed after the autosync was turned off
<siretart> yes, that I understood. we should go through this list before UVF
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> a good list to check for syncs 
<Lutin> that's awesome
<siretart> ajmitch: would it be feasible to also include 'important' bugs, maybe on some different .html page?
<ajmitch> sure
<ajmitch> just another grep :)
<ajmitch> http://ajmitch.net.nz/~ajmitch/missing-fixes.html has the whole list
<siretart> I think many of those can be fixed by a sync, like openvpn
* ajmitch edits
<Lutin> this is life-saving, looking through the whole sync list to find serious bugfixes waq a real pain
* siretart agrees
<Lutin> took 3 days to do it with mr_pouit, and we haven't even had alook at "L" :)
<ajmitch> http://ajmitch.net.nz/~ajmitch/missing-fixes-important.html ought to work now
<siretart> awesome
<\sh> +kdevelop   4:3.4.0-0ubuntu1   4:3.4.0-1   #353415   important   4:3.4.0-1 is a false positive, or?
<ajmitch> probably
<ajmitch> I wasn't sure if I should include -XubuntuY versions or not
<ajmitch> since there could be bugs there, or they may be fixed by us
<\sh> 3.4.0-1 is just a new upstream release in debian...same as ours (it normally should be)
<\sh> whereas z88k is quite interesting, we don't have s390 port afaik
<ajmitch> you're right, I think I should make some way to add comments to the page
<siretart> there are always false positives, luckily many of them are quite obvious
<ajmitch> we've been talking about how useful it'd be to have comments on MoM - comments here could be good also
<\sh> siretart: well, yes, I just stumbled upon z88dk because of unmet deps on amd64...and of course, I see source packages and when you have -doc packages which are depending on a binary, which hasn't been build on one arch, there are false positives ;)
<Fujitsu> It'd be nice to have some unified system for organising the display of various items of data, with comments and the like.
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: that's what I'd hope to do
<ajmitch> probably try & reuse much of what there already is
<\sh> grmpf...latest feisty kde is far away from stable
<ajmitch> or write a new app, I was planning to do a trial project with zope 3 :)
<Fujitsu> It'd be nice if it were reusable in things like the new MoM.
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> that should be easy if done right
<ajmitch> very easy
<siretart> are we now supposed to change the maintainer field in debian/control when merging packages?
<Fujitsu> siretart, it looks like it.
<Lutin> and what field should we use for the original maintaines ?
<Lutin> maintainer*
<siretart> Fujitsu: could you point me to the exact procedures? I'd like to do it right for the merge of aircrack-ng I'm doing right now
<siretart> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField should be it
<TheMuso> o
<TheMuso> bah
<Lutin> siretart: iirc the name of the field for the original maintainer has not been chosen yet
<siretart> Lutin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField seems to be already valid, since the launchpad entry has status deployment
<Lutin> siretart: don't know, I thought X-Original-Maintainer wouldn't be used accroding to geser
<Lutin> weird
<Lutin> siretart: btw, I wrote a small script that implements that policy, if it can have some utility
* ajmitch mutters
<ajmitch> I guess I should do a zope2.9 SRU for edgy
<Fujitsu> Wouldn't it be a better idea to have the maintainer clobbered to be the maintaining team, if one exists, and only use the general list as a last resort?
<ajmitch> preferably
<Lutin> that's not the way it works on binaries, would be inconsistent to apply a different policy to sources
<Fujitsu> Ideally the binary-cloberring scripts would also do it.
<Fujitsu> It makes very little sense if the maintainer of a package simply depends on its component. It really removes the usefulness of the maintainer field.
<Lutin> in ubuntu theres a little notion of maintainer ,then I don't think it hurts much
<Fujitsu> But science packages do have a vaguely more specific maintainer than just ubuntu-motu.
<TheMuso> So let me get this right. For all merges from now on, we use ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com
<Fujitsu> It seems that way.
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: Righto.
<TheMuso> Makes sense really.
<siretart> Lutin: oh, sounds great. care to add it to the 'devscripts' package?
<Lutin> siretart: I don't think it's suitable for the package
<Lutin> siretart: http://dunnewind.net/~lutin/resource/update-maintainer
<siretart> Lutin: perhaps you could announce it on ubuntu-devel?
<siretart> ubuntu-devel@lists.u.c
<Lutin> siretart: I'd like to have confirmation it works, before that ;)
<poningru> can I ask module compiling questions here?
<Lutin> if you want to have a look at it, would be great
<poningru> :(
<Lutin> siretart: if you're ok with it and check if it is actually fully compliant with the policy, maybe I'll do it :)
<TheMuso> Lutin: Why should having feisty in your source repos matter?
<Lutin> TheMuso: in case the section changes (dunno why, but it could happen)
<TheMuso> Yup, I'm with you.
<Lutin> eg prog changes its license to gpl could lead to multiverse -> universe
<TheMuso> yep
<TheMuso> or main promotion
<Lutin> yep
<TheMuso> Well I just tested it on a package here and it worked.
<Lutin> cool :)
* ajmitch gets filing syncs
<TheMuso> c
<siretart> ajmitch: FYI, I just filed a sync request for openvpn, and have just uploaded a merged xine-ui package
<ScottK> If any MOTU are awake/available, I'm ready to declare victory and get out on bug #81799.  Please have a look and apply the patch if you think it's OK.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81799 in courier "Courier version courier_0.53.3-3ubuntu1 requires merge" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81799
<visik7> no
<bddebian> Heya gang
<ScottK> Heya bddebian.
<bddebian> Hi ScottK
<bddebian> How's courier? :-)
<ScottK> bug #81799 - Updated the patch for LSB inits.  I think it's ready to apply...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81799 in courier "Courier version courier_0.53.3-3ubuntu1 requires merge" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81799
<ScottK> Wanna give it a shot...
<bddebian> If I can.  We have a vendor in the office today
<pirast> hi, i have uploaded a package to revu, there are no "bad" comments anymore.
<pirast> how can it make it to the archive?
<bddebian> pirast: You need two Advocate comments.  What package?
<pirast> bddebian, zatacka :-)
<pirast> you already commented to it and i solved the issue..
<bddebian> Let me look at it again but you will need another advocate before it gets uploaded to Ubuntu.
<pirast> bddebian, okay.. great
<pirast> i think that i will find someone :-)
<bddebian> Heya geser
<geser> Hi bddebian 
<bddebian> pirast: Actually I lied, since it's not a NEW package it only needs 1 advocate.  But I never trust myself so I usually like to get someone else to look at it anyway.
<bddebian> Heya tuxmaniac
<tuxmaniac> bddebian> 
<bddebian> geser: Hey if you get bored could you check out libticonv on REVU for me?
<geser> \sh: hi, did the test build of latex-cjk-chinese-arphic succeed?
<\sh> geser: fck..i didn't check give me 5...full stress mode
<geser> \sh: no hurry
<\sh> geser: worked
<geser> how long did it take?
<\sh> long...3 hours on a 2xdual core  16GB machine
<\sh> amd64
<azeem> w7
<azeem> oops.
<pirast> bddebian, allright :-)
<geser> \sh: thanks
<pirast> let's celebrate the "wow"!
<pirast> just a joke ;-)
<cbx33> hey guys
<cbx33> I'm pacakging something up using python-central as it is a module
<slytherin> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> slytherin: pong
<slytherin> dholbach: pm?
<dholbach> sure
<Riddell> siretart: how do I play mp3s with xine these days?
<slytherin> Riddell: What do you mean by these days?
<Riddell> thses 1.1.4 days with packaging moving around
<slytherin> Riddell: I guess you will need to install libxine1-ffmpeg
<slytherin> Riddell: But I think this should be handled automatically when you upgrade
<Riddell> -ffmpeg doesn't seem to help
<slytherin> Riddell: Can't help much as I use gstreamer backend most of the time.
<Riddell> that's why I asked siretart :)
<Zic_> Riddell: Oh, I'm happy to meet you here :) Can you answer me for this question please ? The Kubuntu-team work for inclued beryl/compiz in Kubuntu like Ubuntu, or not ? Because somebody told to me not (sorry for my poor english :))
<Riddell> Zic_: like Ubuntu we will not be including compiz or berly by default in feisty
<Riddell> we would plan to use kwin in KDE 4 when it comes out with fancy compositing fun
<Zic_> Riddell: yeah, he told me about kwin in KDE 4
<Zic_> but for Ubuntu/GNOME, nothing is planed ?
<Riddell> Ubugtu: KDE 4 is a feature not a bug!
<Zic_> huhu :)
<Riddell> not as far as I know, you'd need to ask them
<Zic_> Riddell: because in the launchpad, their is a feature named "composite-by-default" for propriary drivers ... But this features is link at compiz/beryl, isn'it ? Because in the web-link of this feauture, the wiki tell about inclusion of compiz/beryl into Ubuntu ...
<Zic_> I see that It speak about Kubuntu too :>
<Zic_> (Only NOT for Xubuntu & Edubuntu)
<Zic_> so, I don't know at finally :)
<azeem> W62
<azeem> again!
<siretart> Riddell: make sure you have the package 'libxine1-ffmpeg' installed
<siretart> Riddell: yes, that the one which may not go near any pressed ubuntu-cd
<Riddell> siretart: it doesn't seem to help
<siretart> weird, could you perhaps paste the output of 'xine --verbose=3 myfile.mp3' somewhere?
<Riddell> siretart: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3474/
<Zic_> Riddell: The best is to wait the release of Feisty I think in fact :)
<azeem> W62
* azeem blinks
<siretart> Riddell: according to the debug output, you do not seem to have the package 'libxine1-ffmpeg' installed
<Riddell> siretart: apt assures me that I do
<Riddell> apt-cache policy libxine1-ffmpeg
<Riddell> libxine1-ffmpeg:
<Riddell>   Installed: 1.1.4-1ubuntu1
<siretart> and what version of libxine1 do you have installed?
<siretart> paste me please the output of 'dpkg -l libxine1\* '
<Riddell> ah hah, I have 1.1.3
<siretart> that's what I though
<siretart> granted, the plugins should have tighter dependencies. that's a bug
<siretart> if you have time to fight with dependencies, I've committed and pushed everything to bzr
<siretart> if not, I'll see if I can look tomorrow into it
<Riddell> ok, now I can speak Spanish with Shakira
<Riddell> libxine1-ffmpeg depends on libxine1 (>= 1.1.3)
<Riddell> that should be 1.1.4
<Riddell> but we're frozen now so it won't get in until after herd2
<Riddell> s/2/3/
<siretart> we can still fix it in bzr at least ;)
<ajmitch> morning
<siretart> but that's a bit tricky to solve, since I don't want to bump shlibs.. hmm
<siretart> anyway, need to drive home now. cu l8ter
<LaserJock> hi ajmitch 
<zul> hey ajmitch
<LaserJock> ajmitch: is the list at the same URL?
<bddebian> Heya siretart, LaserJock, ajmitch, zul, Riddell, ..... ;-P
<ajmitch> LaserJock: hm?
<Adri2000> heya everybody :)
<ajmitch> I don't think it's moved
<LaserJock> k, just wondered
<ajmitch> just redoing it now
<LaserJock> did you manage to get all of BTS?
<ajmitch> sure
<LaserJock> so you put grave and serious together into important?
<LaserJock> or is that seperate
<ajmitch> separate
<ajmitch> grave+serious = rc
<LaserJock> beautiful
<ajmitch> so there's quite a few rc bug fixes that we want
<LaserJock> yeah
<bigon> Hi, could someone review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4232. Debdiff can be find here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3475/
<LaserJock> bigon: new upstream version?
<bigon> LaserJock: no, some fixes to the package
<LaserJock> oh, right ubuntu2
<Burgwork> LaserJock: where are you going to send me?
<LaserJock> Burgwork: to go have a heart-to-heart with Mark ;-)
<Burgwork> right
<Burgwork> about what, specifically?
<LaserJock> I think opensourcing MoM
<LaserJock> if I remember right
<Burgwork> ah
<Burgwork> seems like a laudable goal
<LaserJock> we had a LP/MoM grip session last night ;-)
<Burgwork> gripe, yes
<LaserJock> sorry, yeah
* ScottK doesn't want to know about any grip sessions.
<ScottK> Quote of the day from ubuntu-users, "By the way: I keep hearing the term Edgy, what is that anyway."
<Q-FUNK> a broken release?
<ScottK> For some.  It's worked well for me.
<cbx33> hi guys
<cbx33> I have a pcakge that has 3 binaries built from it
<cbx33> two require python-central
<cbx33> how would I go about it?
<welshbyte> cbx33: http://python-modules.alioth.debian.org/python-central_howto.txt that looks pretty helpful
<welshbyte> couple more URLs down the bottom
<cbx33> thanks
<cbx33> yeh have looked at those
<pochu> hey guys: do you know when we will have wxwidgets 2.8? it was released one month and half ago
<crimsun> when Debian has it.
<crimsun> Ron Lee's judgment on wxwidgets should be trusted.
<ajmitch> even if his packaging is sometimes questioned :)
<enyc> pochu: well seemingly debian etch has libwxgtk 2.6 ....
<enyc> pochu: so... not likely in feisty
<Amaranth> yay unstable freeze :P
<pochu> :(
<pochu> hehe
<psusi> are postinst scripts kept on an installed system somewhere after packages have been installed?  or are they discarded after installation?
<crimsun> /var/lib/dpkg/info/foo.postinst
<LaserJock> ajmitch: got a sec for a php question?
<ajmitch> a very short sec
<LaserJock> ajmitch: there's a php program here for scheduling
<psusi> heh, just found 'em ;)
<LaserJock> and they want it to work on 10 min. increments
<LaserJock> but 10 min. is 1/6 of an hour and so it crashes because 10 min. = 0.166666666
<ajmitch> pfft
<ajmitch> that sounds like some stupid software
<ajmitch> s/software/developer/
<LaserJock> ajmitch: sourceforge project called ors
<ajmitch> k
* ajmitch really needs to run to work
<LaserJock> ajmitch: np, just wanted an experts opinion
<LaserJock> it sounded a bit silly that it wouldn't work to me
<lizardking__> Hello everybody
<lizardking__> is there someone?
<Burgwork> nope, never
<lizardking__> Burgwork: ??
<LaserJock> dead, completely dead
<lizardking__> sigh :(
<LaserJock> lizardking__: we're just teasing
<lizardking__> LaserJock: I know ;)
* ajmitch feels somewhat dead
<LaserJock> me too
<LaserJock> waaaay to little sleep
<lizardking__> Someone have some information about Murrine Gtk2 Engines presence in Universe repository?
<lizardking__> Daniel Holbach told me that there was a license problem. is it that right?
<LaserJock> yeah, I think so
<LaserJock> it got uploaded but was rejected by the archive admins
<lizardking__> LaserJock: Do yu know the cause of that?
<LaserJock> I would assume a license problem, that's usually what it is
<lizardking__> LaserJock: Do you know how are this "archive admins"? Sorry for a lots of question, but I'm investigating on that. because I need it for my theme.
<LaserJock> archive admins (ubuntu-archive team on launchpad.net) are the people that do a final review of a new source package
<LaserJock> before it is accepted into the Ubuntu repositories
<lizardking__> Great thanks man!
<lizardking__> I will contact the admin one
<LaserJock> well, I'm not sure if you want to do that exactly
<LaserJock> let me dig for a sec
<lizardking__> ok
<lizardking__> LaserJock: now I'm leaving. See you later. but Why you are not sure that I can do that?
<lizardking__> Mhh i read the AUTHORS file and it seems that the license is GPL. There is also the GPL text in COPYING. mhhh.. 
<ajmitch> LaserJock: I think it was missing/incomplete license info on various files
<ajmitch> since the package is derived from so many different places
<nedko> hi
<nedko> TheMuso: have you made any progress with jack_mixer ubuntu package?
<TheMuso> nedko: No, as we have hit a snag regarding the fpconst module, and its packaging in Ubuntu and debian/.
<TheMuso> This is still being resolved.
<nedko> ah
<nedko> okie
<nedko> so that fpconst is packaged as part of other package?
<nedko> i.e. it is not separate?
<TheMuso> Fpconst is currently in python-soappy, and we are talking about how best to separate it out.
<nedko> roger
<bddebian> w00t, .desktop file got added to specimen upstream svn
<neutrinomas1> Packages that have been removed from debian as "buggy, few users" (or similar) and are still in feisty : Should anything be done (considering that they will be autoremoved at some point, but not for feisty) or should removal be requested ? I have at least bug 34426 in mind ... 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34426 in ubuntu-artwork "Scrollbars should be more visible" [Wishlist,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/34426
<LaserJock> neutrinomas1: you can file a removal request
<neutrinomas1> LaserJock: And subscribe -archive or let a motu do that ?
<LaserJock> neutrinomas1: yeah, I think letting a motu do that would be best
<neutrinomas1> LaserJock: Ok, thanks
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi folks
<sistpoty> hi bddebian
<ajmitch> hello sistpoty 
<sistpoty> hi ajmitch
<ajmitch> TheMuso: you're not MOTU already? surprising
<ScottK> hi there sistpoty.
<sistpoty> hi ScottK
<slomo> crimsun: ping?
<LaserJock> is there a TB today?
<sistpoty> LaserJock: just going on
<geser> LaserJock: yes, right now
<LaserJock> late start?
<sistpoty> hi LaserJock, geser and slomo btw.
<slomo> hi sistpoty :)
<sistpoty> LaserJock: still doing time with ubuntu-dev candidates... MC will follow.
<ajmitch> hey LaserJock
<ajmitch> seems like everyone's around today
<ajmitch> hi slomo 
<slomo> hi ajmitch 
<LaserJock> TheMuso: have you gone already?
<Adri2000> right now :)
<LaserJock> ajmitch: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JordanMantha/Launchpad what do you think?
<crimsun> slomo: pong, in a dissert. defense right now
<sistpoty> LaserJock: did I mention that you totally rock! ;)
<slomo> crimsun: i just had a question regarding the alsa stuff in the kernel ;) see http://pulseaudio.org/ticket/51 ... will this work for us with the kernel that ben uploaded today?
<LaserJock> I thought he said dessert
<ajmitch> LaserJock: oh nice
<geser> btw does somebody know what happened to lp karma?
<ajmitch> geser: gah
<sistpoty> crimsun: I'm just rewriting MOTU/SRU... do you think I should entirely replace the upload section (to -updates) and write that motu-sru will do that?
<ajmitch> 09:32 -!- Topic for #launchpad: Karma dropped? See https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaAdjustmentsJan07 - Developer meeting: Thu 1 Feb 2007, 1200UTC
<LaserJock> geser: it got "adjusted"
<ajmitch>           (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<ajmitch> why is everyone asking about karma? I didn't realise people looked at it so often :)
<sistpoty> my karma! who stole my karma? *g*
<ajmitch> the ponies stole it!
<sistpoty> hehe
<LaserJock> well at least I can read the new karma
<sistpoty> congrats TheMuso
<ajmitch> it's not 8 or 9 digits long now
<ajmitch> TheMuso: welcome
<LaserJock> before I'd have to sit there counting decimal places
<LaserJock> TheMuso: \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/
<TheMuso> mdz hasn't given his +1 yet
<ajmitch> TheMuso: now get to work!
<ajmitch> TheMuso: yes he did
* ajmitch wonders if his bug list will fit in the title
<ajmitch> s/title/topic/
<tepsipakki> honey I shrunk my karma..
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Give me an hour to cheer myself horse, and then have some breakfast. :)
<TheMuso> COngrats tepsipakki 
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:ajmitch] : to: Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Documentation | Add yourself to http://tinyurl.com/fgpgy to upload to REVU | Check these packages for syncs/merges: http://ajmitch.net.nz/~ajmitch/missing-fixes-rc.html
<tepsipakki> TheMuso: thanks, to you too :)
<TheMuso> tepsipakki: Thanks.
* ajmitch wonders how many others there are for -dev today
<tepsipakki> now let's open the floodgates :)
<tepsipakki> just kidding
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> tepsipakki: got a queue of packages to upload?
<tepsipakki> I have a bunch of VDR-related syncing to do, amongst others
<tepsipakki> oh, gtkpod-aac is ready, yes
<tepsipakki> but I'll look at those tomorrow
* ajmitch wonders if he should start filing bugs on the the beta LP
<pirast> ajmitch, where is the beta LP?
<tepsipakki> beta.launchpad.net
<tepsipakki> pirast: ^
<pirast> tepsipakki, thank
<pirast> s
* TheMuso wants to get some breakfast, but can't pull himself away from the tb meeting.
<bddebian> There is a beta LP?  Damn I can NOT keep up :-(
<pirast> This site is accessible by launchpad admins and members of the Launchpad Beta Testers  team only.
<pirast> :-P
<tepsipakki> oh
<sistpoty> I just changed the SRU policy to what was discussed on -devel... please everyone check if it's sane now: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU
<pirast> ajmitch, is it great?
<ajmitch> pirast: um, I only just looked at it
<ajmitch> I'm not jumping for joy
<geser> bddebian: I also heared about beta the last day or two but I know there is also staging.launchpad.net
<geser> sistpoty: can you also fix the url on https://launchpad.net/~motu-sru ?
<LaserJock> sistpoty: under "Prepare" can we give ~prop or ~proposed as a recommended versioning?
<sistpoty> LaserJock: sure, can you make that change please?
<sistpoty> geser: nope... I guess only dholbach can
<dholbach> hu?
<dholbach> beta.launchpad.net?
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> I have no permissions at all when it comes to that
<sistpoty> dholbach: no, the url to the motu-sru policy from ~motu-sru in lp
<dholbach> oh right
<sistpoty> hi dholbach btw ;)
<ajmitch> Adri2000: congrats
<dholbach> done
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> heya sistpoty
<dholbach> who will add the new MOTUs to the UWN?
<sistpoty> congrats Adri2000
<pirast> congrats Adri2000
<pirast> and N8 ;-)
<Adri2000> \o/ yay
<geser> congrats Adri2000 
<tepsipakki> c13s Adri2000!
<bddebian> Did I miss another meeting too?
<coNP> Adri2000: you are a MOTU now? 
<LaserJock> it's going on right now
<ajmitch> bddebian: it's still going
<coNP> Adri2000: congrats :)
<bddebian> Damn I suck
<Adri2000> coNP: hehe, now yes :)
<coNP> Adri2000: how many packages did it take? :)
<Adri2000> https://launchpad.net/~adri2000/+packages :p
<TheMuso> Adri2000: Congrats dude.
* TheMuso waits for someone to press the magic red button
<Adri2000> TheMuso: heh :) you too!
<TheMuso> ah its bee done
<LaserJock> sistpoty: added a little something, check it now
<TheMuso> been
<coNP> can you maintain packages, while you are not a MOTU, Adri2000?
<LaserJock> yes
<Adri2000> of course, you just need someone to upload it
<bddebian> Oh no, Adri2000 is an MOTU now? :)
<sistpoty> LaserJock: cool, thx
<Adri2000> bddebian: yes, yes :
<coNP> and how many time did it take you, Adri2000 to become a MOTU?
<coNP> [ and sorry for asking stupid questions :) ] 
<ajmitch> coNP: it'll change soon with the motu council
<Adri2000> coNP: I uploaded about 5 packages during the second part of the edgy development, and then it's all for feisty
<crimsun> slomo: no, those changes are not in -6.8
<phanatic> coNP: i've been around for more than a year now, but i'm still not a MOTU (i know, i'm lazy :P)
<geser> coNP: I became a MOTU in 4 months
<coNP> okay, so it might be possible
<coNP> (for others at least :))
<sistpoty> hehe, I remember that I waited another 2 month or so, after I became a motu until I could upload *g*
* ajmitch became a motu in about a month or so
<LaserJock> oh yeah, well I ...
* ajmitch became a DD in about 3 years ;)
<sistpoty> hi Hobbsee
<sistpoty> hehe
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: You're late.
<ajmitch> well, I became a MOTU on feb 8th, 2005
<ajmitch> almost 2 years now with this crazy band
<LaserJock> shesh, oldtimer
<TheMuso> ajmitch: We're crazy? News to me.
<TheMuso> haha
<ajmitch> well yes
<ajmitch> quite crazy
<TheMuso> I'll take your word for it.
<ajmitch> oh bother
<ajmitch> just as the MOTU council topic comes up, it's about time for a meeting here at work
* bddebian doesn't know when he became an MOTU
<geser> bddebian: according to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/+members since 2005-09-06
<ajmitch> probably wrong
<LaserJock> goodness, this could take a while
<Hobbsee> hey sistpoty, TheMuso 
<TheMuso> Well its another thing to add to the old CV.
<ajmitch> back later
<sistpoty> later ajmitch
<LaserJock> 2 years seems like a long time
<TheMuso> LaserJock: My thoughts exactly.
<LaserJock> I haven't even been working with Ubuntu that long
<TheMuso> LaserJock: I've been around the Ubuntu community since warty preview, but real life has meant I haven't been able to contribute as regularly as I'd like.
<TheMuso> Hense me only getting MOTU now.
<TheMuso> I would probably have been one of the first, had I had the time way back when.
<TheMuso> whens uvf
<Toadstool> TheMuso: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<TheMuso> yeah I was just about to look at that
<TheMuso> than
<TheMuso> thanks
<Adri2000> sistpoty: at http://revu.tauware.de/lostpw.py?email=$myemail, nothing appears after "Now paste the text below, and enter EOT<return>" :-/
* gpocentek hugs dholbach :)
* dholbach hugs gpocentek back
<TheMuso> I'm glad I got through before the MOTU council.
<TheMuso> For a bit, I thought I'd wait and help test it.
<dholbach> hehe :)
<TheMuso> It all sounds good, but I think I'd rather observe than be a guinipig.
<sistpoty> Adri2000: damn... I'll take a look
<ajmitch> dholbach: so what now? need TB approval for nominations?
<LaserJock> so ...
<dholbach> ajmitch: <sabdfl> let's agree on TB nomination, MOTU confirmation, and move on
<ajmitch> ok, I misread a comment by mdz, that's ok :)
<dholbach> so I'll update the spec, send it to the TB list, get approval and then we're set
* Spec[x]  gets updated.
<LaserJock> so we need to have a MOTU confirmation vote?
<TheMuso> Is there a wiki page containing tips re making uploading easier, and safer
<TheMuso> ?
<TheMuso> SO we don't upload things by accident for example?
<LaserJock> it's the Wild Wild West out there :-)
<Toadstool> TheMuso: don't upload anything, you'll be safe :)
* Toadstool runs
<Hobbsee> hahaha
<ajmitch> TheMuso: don't have 'ubuntu' as your default dput host
<Hobbsee> Toadstool: if you're quick, you can ask the archive admins to remove it
<ajmitch> or you could not sign anything until you really mean to upload
<TheMuso> I'm wondering whether all this stuff for new MOTUs should be documented somewhere?
<ajmitch> yep :)
<ajmitch> feel free to document it :)
<TheMuso> ajmitch: I might just do that when I feel comfortable about it.
<TheMuso> I still don't trust myself. :)
<TheMuso> For me at least, it really feels like a big responsibility.
<Toadstool> the "new MOTU handbook" or "how to break things"?
<TheMuso> I feel ready to take it on, but still a little hesitant.
* Hobbsee has ubuntu as her default host
<sistpoty> Adri2000: you don't have a key in the keyring for $youremail
<geser> TheMuso: that feeling goes away after a few uploads on you own
<Q-FUNK> Hobbsee: what was it before?
* TheMuso is finding that its only sinking in now.
<Hobbsee> sistpoty: thanks for the account on revu, btw
<TheMuso> geser: Thanks. Nice to know that someone has been through it. :)
<Hobbsee> Q-FUNK: sorry?
<Adri2000> sistpoty: adri2000 at gmail isn't in the keyring?
<sistpoty> Hobbsee: ? /me is innocent ;)
<sistpoty> Adri2000: doesn't appear so... I'll recheck
<Q-FUNK> Hobbsee: which default haost
<Hobbsee> ubuntu, usually
<sistpoty> Adri2000: no, it's not... very strange
<TheMuso> Revu admins. I have a query. When I started using revu, I was using themuso@themuso.com to sign my changelog entries and uploads. I have since changed to themuso@ubuntu.com, and a couple of times when I have tried to write comments on packages/etc that I uploaded, I couldn't. Does something need to be adjusted for me to use my themuso@ubuntu.com address for login?
<ajmitch> TheMuso: yep
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: add the address to your key
<ajmitch> TheMuso: you can now be promoted to 'reviewer'
<Hobbsee> that too
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: It is on my key.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: and resent to the keyrings?
<TheMuso> ajmitch: But what about using themuso@ubuntu.com for login
<ajmitch> sistpoty: you can do the honours, I'm not logged into tiber right now :)
<dholbach> i'll write up the mail and the spec tomorrow
<ajmitch> TheMuso: it should be possible
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Right,.
<sistpoty> ajmitch: ok, I'll mess with the db a little bit ;)
<dholbach> have a nice evening everybody
<Hobbsee> bye dholbach!
<TheMuso> dholbach: Bye, and thanks for your support.
<ajmitch> bye daniel
<LaserJock> cya dholbach 
<Adri2000> sistpoty: uh, yeah strange, I've been in ubuntu-universe-contributors for some months, have even uploaded some packages, and haven't changed my email
<sistpoty> cya dholbach
<sistpoty> Adri2000: I'll take a look through the cron-log... in a few minutes
<TheMuso> crimsun: Thanks for your support.
<dholbach> thanks guys
<Adri2000> sistpoty: ok, thanks
<dholbach> TheMuso: you absolutely deserved it
<dholbach> TheMuso: I'm looking forward to some more a11y action
* ajmitch wonders what other bug processing he can do to produce lists for people
* TheMuso is now going to start gearing up for main contribution.
<ajmitch> may as well use the bts data I painstakingly rsynced
<TheMuso> As that is my ultimate goal.
<TheMuso> Anyways...
<ajmitch> TheMuso: a worthy goal, it'd be great to see even better a11y support
* TheMuso *HAS* got to go and get breakfast now.
<ajmitch> hehe ok :)
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Thats my intension.
<bigon> Hi, could someone review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4232. Debdiff can be find here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3475/
<Hobbsee> mmmm...breakfast...
<ajmitch> mmmm, caffeine
<ajmitch> time for me to get back to hacking
<ajmitch> bigon: I didn't spot any obvious flaws, haven't built or done anything more than a debdiff check
<ajmitch> maybe mjg59 doesn't want to remain as maintainer either :)
<coNP> do you have still Thursday morning?
<sistpoty> TheMuso: I've updated your email-address and revu-status... (actually I just hacked a little bit in the db, though better check if everything is sane)
<bigon> ajmitch: ok
* somerville32 cheers.
<sistpoty> gpg: requesting key FBAB4323 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<sistpoty> gpg: keyserver timed out
<sistpoty> Adri2000: ^^
* sistpoty will redo the cron run
<ajmitch> ooh
<ajmitch> sistpoty: there haven't been too many problems with having revu-key in cron, I hope?
<sistpoty> ajmitch: worked fine until today ;)
<ajmitch> heh good :)
<ScottK> Congratulations Adri2000 and TheMuso!
<ajmitch> ScottK: don't forget tepsipakki 
<ScottK> Oh. Congratulations too tepsipakki.  I didn't know there were three...
<sistpoty> Adri2000: please try again to recover your password
<geser> slomo: are there any plans to bring faad2 in sync with Debian?
<Adri2000> sistpoty: works, thank you
<sistpoty> Adri2000: now review a few packages please :P
<Adri2000> heh, yes, that's why I wanted to recover my password :)
<sistpoty> :)
<TheMuso> sistpoty: Ok I'll give it a shot.
* TheMuso returns from breakfast.
<sistpoty> finally new motus again :)
<bddebian> Who all got in?
<ajmitch> fresh blood
<TheMuso> themuso@ubuntu.com failed. I'll try recovering password to make sure I have that correct
<bddebian> ajmitch: You beat me to it :)
<ajmitch> and we should have a council to do stuff
<sistpoty> anyone got a clue who will take care to get the MC approved by motu's now?
* ajmitch shrugs
<ajmitch> a call for objections on the mailing list?
<TheMuso> ah different passwd
<sistpoty> ajmitch: sounds sane... will write a mail?
<sistpoty> ajmitch: will you write a mail even?
<TheMuso> sistpoty: Looks good. Thanks.
<sistpoty> TheMuso: np
<tepsipakki> StevenK: thanks ;)
<TheMuso> BTW has anybody considered doing something about the spam on motu-revierwers?
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: what is this motu-reviewers?
<tepsipakki> sheesh, kvm without hardware-support is slow.. winxp still installing after 1h20min
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: A mailing list that gets emails about the activity on revu.
<ajmitch> sistpoty: dholbach said he was writing something up
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<sistpoty> ajmitch: ah, great
<ajmitch> 10:48 < dholbach> i'll write up the mail and the spec tomorrow
<TheMuso> I'm subscribed to it.
<TheMuso> The traffic isn't too bad, once you get past all the bloody spam.
<ajmitch> motu-reviewers is a list on tiber, iirc
<sistpoty> TheMuso: I guess only siretart can do s.th.... since iirc the ml is routed via his private server
<ajmitch> ah, not tiber?
<sistpoty> ajmitch: imo it's not on tiber, but I may be wrong
<TheMuso> sistpoty: I know.
<TheMuso> I just get a lot of spam from it.
<TheMuso> My spam trap gets most of it.
<Adri2000> Hobbsee: u-u-s members don't receive any emails except if they subscribe to ubuntu-universe-sponsors@tauware.de, right?
<Hobbsee> correct
* TheMuso starts bagering upstream accessibility probjects abot UVF.
<Adri2000> ok, I've joined the team
<ajmitch> approved
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: you want to kindly decline Ozgur Karatas?
* TheMuso won't be reviewing until he is comfortable with the quality of his own uploaded packages.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: sorry?
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: that's what i think.  we should make ajmitch review.
<ajmitch> u-u-s proposed member, not in -dev
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: I feel sorry for the people packaging
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: I didn'
<Hobbsee> ah.  yes.  he needs declining
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: I didn't say that at all.
<TheMuso> Once I feel I have a handle on my own work, then I will start reviewing.
* ajmitch isn't comfortable reviewing
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Nice to know there is someone else.
<Hobbsee> ah
* Hobbsee doesnt review much for that reason, and almost never acks
<TheMuso> So...
* TheMuso aims for main in 6 to 8 months.
<ajmitch> I let people like bddebian review :)
<TheMuso> What is all this crap about bddebian being the scapegoat?
<ajmitch> nah, it's just that bddebian goes through all of REVU in the time it takes for me to look at 1 package
<bddebian> ajmitch: Only because I'm not as good as you :-)
<TheMuso> ajmitch: That could be because you like to be more thorough.
<siretart> ajmitch: no, I've used my private mailman, since I've already done that on freiburg.tauware.de
<Adri2000> TheMuso: did you get the email from LP saying you have been approved in ubuntu-dev?
<TheMuso> Adri2000: Yup.
<TheMuso> Adri2000: Yourself/
* TheMuso stoes a copy of the tb meeting log away for safe keeping.
<Adri2000> I'm approved in LP but didn't get the email
<TheMuso> LP can be somewhat sluggish at times when it comes to emails.
<ajmitch> TheMuso: if s/thorough/pedantic/
<ajmitch> LP can be somewhat sluggish
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Right.
<ajmitch> I don't like waiting 15+ seconds for a page to load
<TheMuso> ajmitch: If you don't like that, try doing it on a shaped connection, with a text mode browser.
<TheMuso> Thats painful.
<ajmitch> ouch
<geser> bddebian: libticonv reviewed
<bddebian> Uh oh :)
<bddebian> Thx geser
<ScottK> bddebian: Speaking of reviewing, how's my courier patch looking? Bug #81799
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81799 in courier "Courier version courier_0.53.3-3ubuntu1 requires merge" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81799
* muzzol reboots
<bddebian> geser: You're killing me man :-)
<bddebian> ScottK: I'll take a look when I get home
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> No rush, just that particular one is killing me.
<bddebian> ScottK: Does the base Debian package get all those warnings?
<ScottK> Yes
<bddebian> So why are you fixing them? :-)
<bddebian> Allright I gotta get home, I'll look in a while.  Later gang
<sistpoty> later bddebian
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: What is that error code?
<TheMuso> What is it from?
<ScottK> The answer, should anyone be around when bddebian comes back is because MOTUs told me to....
* welshbyte guesses it's an SSL error
<dallingham> Sorry for the stupid question, but what is the process for requesting a package upgrade for feisty?
<TheMuso> dallingham: What package do you want upgraded?
<dallingham> gramps.
<dallingham> We just released the 2.2.6 version, and feisty is now at 2.2.3
<TheMuso> Do you know off-hand what debian has?
<dallingham> 2.2.6 should be in the repositories today.
<TheMuso> Right. I'm having a look now.
<TheMuso> Yep 2.2.6 is indeed in Debian.
<TheMuso> It has been previously merged, and needs doing again.
<dallingham> Is there anything I need to do?
<TheMuso> dallingham: Nope.
<dallingham> Okay. Thanks.
<TheMuso> At least, not yet.
<TheMuso> Or not likely I should say
<dallingham> Let me know if there are any issues.
<TheMuso> dallingham: I guess you are an upstream dev?
<dallingham> Yes.
<TheMuso> Ok will keep you posted.
<dallingham> Thanks.
<Toadstool> hrm... how often is ajmitch's missing-fixes-rc page updated?
<TheMuso> Toadstool: You'd have to ask him.
<Toadstool> ajmitch: ^ :)
#ubuntu-motu 2007-01-31
<TheMuso> Question to fellow MOTUs. If a package from Debian claims to comply with python policy, yet lintian states "E: gramps source: missing-dh_python-build-dependency python | python-dev | python-all-dev", should I fix that as part of the merge, and notify upstream?
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: is that the lintian on revu, or the lintian on your system?
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: Lintian on my feisty chroot.
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: THis package has nothing to do with revu
<TheMuso> I am doing an updated merge for a package
<Hobbsee> cool
<TheMuso> i.e already merged previously, and has been updated in Debian.
<Hobbsee> hrm.  not sure.  i'd say fix and notify, but dont take my word for it
<Hobbsee> hey phanatic 
<sistpoty> TheMuso: have you checked bts yet? does it build? does the result look sane/piuparts working?
<phanatic> heya Hobbsee 
<sistpoty> TheMuso: if all answers are yes, then I'd not fix it, otherwise fix + report
<TheMuso> sistpoty: Was going to get around to that but I'm just checking
<Adri2000> sistpoty: I can upload cinepaint to edgy-updates now, right?
<TheMuso> Adri2000: Hav eyou gone through the sru process?
<TheMuso> have you even
<sistpoty> Adri2000: yes... do you want to do it? otherwise I'll throw it up.
<ajmitch> Toadstool: considering that it's a script I just wrote up in the last 2 days, it's not automated :)
<Adri2000> TheMuso: yep: https://launchpad.net/bugs/65457
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65457 in cinepaint "[SRU]  cinepaint has unmet dependencies" [Medium,Fix committed]  
<TheMuso> Righto.
<TheMuso> ooo lovely.
<Adri2000> sistpoty: I will upload it tomorrow :)
<TheMuso> 80MB of dependancies for pbuilder to download.
<sistpoty> Adri2000: if you wait 'til tomorrow, I'll just do the upload, since I'm actually currently preparing one ;)
<Adri2000> ah ok then, do it :)
<Adri2000> sistpoty: you use the same debdiff with just s/edgy-proposed/edgy-updates/ ?
<Adri2000> and version change
<sistpoty> Adri2000: actually I pull the source from -proposed, and then add the testers to the changelog entry...
<sistpoty> Adri2000: ah... looking at the main updates, I guess I'll add another changelog entry which states about testing, instead of modifying the -proposed one :)
<Adri2000> ok
<Adri2000> actually now motu-sru do all the uploads during the sru process
<sistpoty> Adri2000: yes, in the hope that it's faster... and actually I'm just hurring a bit right now, since I want to send out the new sru-report (and thus want motu-sru's queue empty *g*)
<geser> TheMuso: dh_python is deprecated nowadays. The package should use python-central or python-support
<Adri2000> sistpoty: okay :)
<sistpoty> Adri2000: but I don't have any problems, if another motu does the uploading... as long as he leaves a comment to the bug that it's uploaded ;)
<geser> TheMuso: but if you still need dh_python you should b-d on python (if no other b-d pulls it in) as dh_python is in python
<Adri2000> anyone is merging gramps?
<Adri2000> if not, that will be my first upload
<ajmitch> Adri2000: isn't that what TheMuso is just doing?
<Adri2000> oops!
<Adri2000> right
<geser> TheMuso: after a quick look at the diff.gz for gamps: simply remove dh_python as it is a no-op
<Toadstool> ajmitch: oh ok
<ajmitch> Toadstool: so I'm still fixing issues that come up
<Toadstool> sure :)
<TheMuso> geser: Thanks.
<sistpoty> geser: did you add ubuntu versioning to dch (devscripts)?
<geser> sistpoty: yes
<sistpoty> geser: it's a regression for sru-business :P
<sistpoty> geser: ~proposed1 will get a suffix now
<TheMuso> geser: no-op?
<TheMuso> I get the gist, but ?
<geser> sistpoty: forgot to check with those versions
<geser> TheMuso: man dh_python
<keescook> it broken security versioning too.  I added a little test case for that stuff.
<TheMuso> righto
<keescook> add some more version styles to test/debchange.pl if you fix it up.  :)
<sistpoty> hehe
<geser> will look at it in the morning
<geser> keescook: what about the distribution in those cases?
<geser> keep if the last one is a ubuntu one?
<keescook> geser: for security updates?  nah, doesn't help; sometimes it's "unstable", sometimes the package didn't change for 2 releases, etc.
<keescook> I always have to change it anyway, so I don't mind that it always says "feisty".  :)
<sistpoty> yay, I guess feisty is fine... if I forget that in a sru, it should get rejected due to a lower version number :)
* TheMuso decides to chace up his notebook repair stuff while waiting for package to build.
<zul> heylo
<geser> sistpoty: I've added the following checks: '1.2-3ubuntu0.1~prop1' => '1.2-3ubuntu0.1~prop2', '1.2-3ubuntu0.1~proposed1' => '1.2-3ubuntu0.1~proposed2' for dch
<sistpoty> geser: cool, great :)
<geser> are they sufficient or have I missed something
<geser> ?
<sistpoty> geser: maybe keescook needs others too?
<geser> how I have to patch dch to also pass them :)
<keescook> sistpoty: I'm happy with dch; I've got my tests in there.  :)
<geser> keescook: how should something like 2.0-2ubuntu0.5.04 be increased?
<sistpoty> keescook: btw., I'm just writing a short motu-swat report... wanna proof-read once I'm done?
<zul> imbrandon: ping
<keescook> sistpoty: sure!
* TheMuso is reminded that seeing Imbrandon's name means eventual access to the build machines. :)
<TheMuso> Sweeeeet!
<sistpoty> keescook: ok, give me ~30 mins, then I should have all the info gathered ;)
<ajmitch> TheMuso: it won't be long
<TheMuso> ajmitch: I am pacient.
<TheMuso> patient
<imbrandon> zul, pong
<TheMuso> imbrandon: Hey dude!
<imbrandon> heya TheMuso 
<TheMuso> I have now joined the MOTU ranks.
<sistpoty> hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> nice TheMuso congrats\
<TheMuso> Thanks.
<imbrandon> excorcised your new found powers yet?
<TheMuso> Not quite yet.
* ajmitch exorcises some bugs
<TheMuso> Just checking a merge before uploading.
<imbrandon> heya ajmitch 
<ajmitch> hey imbrandon 
<imbrandon> TheMuso, cool
* Toadstool gazes at ajmitch's rc-thing list and wonders whether he should keep on doing paid work or take a short break for ubuntu stuff...
<ajmitch> link to ubuntu package on the left takes you to the bugs page so you can see pending sync requests
<imbrandon> ajmitch, you got the script working ?
<ajmitch> imbrandon: sure
<imbrandon> nice
<imbrandon> url?
<Toadstool> oh cool
<ajmitch> using a local copy of the BTS :)
<imbrandon> nice
<ajmitch> so it makes it less useful for other people to run, sadly
<LaserJock> we only need 1
<imbrandon> well i more mean the output
<Toadstool> imbrandon: http://ajmitch.net.nz/~ajmitch/missing-fixes-rc.html
<ajmitch> output is in the topic
<Toadstool> or topic yeah :)
<ajmitch> drop the -rc for the whole list
<imbrandon> nice
<TheMuso> Does anybody have any favourite options they like using with dput?
<TheMuso> For sanity's sake?
<ajmitch> 'dput ubuntu foo.changes'
<TheMuso> ajmitch: I know.
<TheMuso> I just thought there may be options that people may use.
<ajmitch> though I did turn on the progress option in the config
* ScottK likes -f since he ends up re-uploading the same package several times.
<sistpoty> keescook: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3531/
<TheMuso> ajmitch: What config option is that?
<ajmitch> progress_indicator = 2
* TheMuso checks manpage
<TheMuso> thanks
<keescook> sistpoty: cool, looks good
<ajmitch> imbrandon: I just hope it's useful
<sistpoty> keescook: ok, I'll fire that of to ubuntu-motu... should I cc another mailing list as well?
<imbrandon> ajmitch, looks to be
<keescook> sistpoty: I'm pondering security-review... maybe there too?
<sistpoty> keescook: ok, will do
<sistpoty> haha, kmail asked me if I forget an attachment (since I wrote s.th. about "attached")
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> that is the worlds most usefull feature _ever_
<ajmitch> trying to be too smart
<geser> sistpoty, keescook : can you test the patch from bug #82393 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82393 in devscripts "Fix version increment for versions ending in ~prop(osed)?1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82393
<imbrandon> heh i like that, i have used ti many times
<imbrandon> when i forgot to attach something
<keescook> geser: looks good.  I don't have time to build it ATM, though
<geser> it's not important enough to get uploaded now
<sistpoty> geser: nice, works for me (tm)
* sistpoty is off to bed now
<sistpoty> gn8 everyone
<ScottK> Heya bddebian.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<bddebian> Hi ScottK
<ScottK> The reason I fixed all that stuff is MOTUs (IIRC LaserJock or crimsun) told me to.
<ScottK> It's been an interesting 'learning experience'
<bddebian> Is the Debian package not well maintained?
<ScottK> It appears that way to me.
<bddebian> OK
<ScottK> You decide: http://lintian.debian.org/reports/mStefan_Hornburg__Racke_.html#courier
<ScottK> Gotta go finish cleaning the kitchen.  BBL.
<LaserJock> what did I do?
<bddebian> Making poor ScottK slave away on courier :-)
<ajmitch> LaserJock: no idea
<ajmitch> LaserJock: I'd say you drove him mad
* Fujitsu mourns the karma massacre.
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: you'll live, get over it, etc :)
<bddebian> Did karma get chopped again?
* bddebian doesn't even know what he had anymore :-(
<Fujitsu> bddebian, I want from 3m to 10k
<Fujitsu> *went
<bddebian> w00t
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: I've got 4k
<Fujitsu> LaserJock, impressive.
<LaserJock> Mark said he thinks it's be log()'d
<LaserJock> *been
<Fujitsu> Mark == sabdfl?
<LaserJock> which was what I was hoping for
<LaserJock> yes
<Fujitsu> OK...
<LaserJock> it's been suggested before
<Fujitsu> Noted.
<LaserJock> and I think it's a good idea
<ajmitch> many months ago
<Fujitsu> I think we should have probably been told it was happening, though :-/
<Fujitsu> Gah, +topcontributors is timing out again.
<LaserJock> well, I think it might have happened along with a bug fix
<LaserJock> I'm told they are working on a proper announcement
<LaserJock> seems like it's better to do that *before* you roll it out but oh well ;-)
<ajmitch> meh
<TheMuso> Heya Fujitsu 
<ajmitch> why do people care? :)
<TheMuso> LaserJock: What are we talking about?
<LaserJock> ajmitch: I don't for sure
<LaserJock> but people do
<ajmitch> seems like a lot of people do
<LaserJock> TheMuso: karma got a drastic change
<TheMuso> ah
<ajmitch> everyone should get back to fixing bugs now
<ajmitch> or else
<LaserJock> I guess if I was trying to make member or get on a team or something
<LaserJock> but I've never had much karma
<bddebian> Holy crap, courier is 10Mb
<ajmitch> noone can have as much karma as bddebian 
<bddebian> ajmitch: I don't have as much as Fujitsu apaprently
<bddebian> Err apparently even
<ajmitch> lies
<ajmitch> karma *must* be broken on lp
<LaserJock> crimsun's got a lot
<bddebian> https://launchpad.net/~bddebian
<ajmitch> crimsun is beyond mere karma
<bddebian> crimsun must have Mega-karma ;-P
<ajmitch> they probably scaled karma to avoid integer wraparound for crimsun 
<LaserJock> hmm, diety-karma?
<LaserJock> haha
<LaserJock> 64-bit karma just for crimsun
<ajmitch> wow
<ajmitch> I didn't realise crimsun actually had a hackergotchi
<LaserJock> really?
<somerville32> He does?
<ajmitch> look at his page
<zul> kind of gangster like ;)
<LaserJock> look at all the emblems
<somerville32> That must be new
<LaserJock> shesh
<ajmitch> does this mean that crimsun actually exists?
<somerville32> LaserJock, I have almost as many
<LaserJock> seb still has 94k
<bddebian> Gonna need 64 bit just for his list of teams :-)
<somerville32> omgz!!
<somerville32> What happened to all my karma!!
<LaserJock> goodness
<LaserJock> that's what we've been talking about
<bddebian> Oh, I wanna join motu-swat just to get the sword icon!
* somerville32 just came home. :P
<somerville32> I almost have more karma then bddebian :D
<bddebian> Good for you! :-)
<TheMuso> Screw carma!
* somerville32 is a karma whore.
<LaserJock> obviously
<somerville32> Karma lets me know that I'm alive.
<TheMuso> I assume the whole karma thing with launchpad is meaningless?
<TheMuso> somerville32: SO when are you going to join the MOTU ranks?
<somerville32> TheMuso: When people tell me to ;] 
<somerville32> And not just one person
<somerville32> I mean, a general consensus of the regulars here in -motu
<bddebian> TheMuso: Apparently not to some :)
<somerville32> TheMuso: re karma, I'll manage but it'll be a struggle ;] 
<bddebian> It's enough for me just to get all the love I do from ajmitch :_)
<zul> karma is overated
<TheMuso> zul: Concur.
<somerville32> Karma is like a badge
<somerville32> You've earned it, why not wear it? ;] 
<zul> no it isnt
<TheMuso> MOTU is a badge.
<TheMuso> Which reminds me.
<TheMuso> I should update my CV>
<bddebian> "Badges, we don't need no stinking badges"
<ajmitch> bddebian: I try & server
<ajmitch> s/server/serve/
<bddebian> :-)
<somerville32> TheMuso: I want to join MOTU but I've only been packaging for a few weeks now. So as I said, I'll just continue to contribute until the powers that be feel I'm ready :)
* ajmitch wonders why people are wasting time on irc instead of off fixing stuff
<bddebian> ajmitch: I'm building courier, does that count? :)
<ajmitch> no
<bddebian> :'-(
<TheMuso> When requesting a package sync for a package athat isn't a merge, i.e package in Ubuntu doesn't have ubuntu specific changes, what motive does one give in the report?
<ajmitch> one just files it
<ajmitch> one does not need to give justification before UVF
<TheMuso> Righto.
<somerville32> TheMuso: It has no ubuntu specific changes at all??
<somerville32> TheMuso: Most packages that are synced do ubuntu changelog entries
<TheMuso> somerville32: I am referring to a package from ajmitch's generated pages.
<TheMuso> Well the one I have picked does not.
<somerville32> Oh
<somerville32> Interesting
<somerville32> That might be a bug then because to change the version of the package, you have to make a changelog entry
<somerville32> ajmitch: cool thinger
<somerville32> ajmitch, It is updated?
<somerville32> ajmitch, *Is it updated?
<TheMuso> ajmitch: These pages rock! I was just about to ask about the lp link, and I found it. :)
<jdong> would there be any objection if I began preparing newer ntfs-3g packages for upload into Feisty?
<jdong> Debian and Ubuntu are still on the 20061031 snapshots
<jdong> and the New Year release resolves lots of performance issues with large files and torrent-like behavior
<bddebian> No objection from me
<jdong> http://ntfs-3g.org/releases.html
<jdong> changelog is there
<jdong> ntfs-3g is surprisingly commonly used by Ubuntu users coming from Windows
<jdong> and i'd like to keep it as up to date as I can :)
<TheMuso> jdong: Are you by chance a filesystem junky? :)
<jdong> TheMuso: does running a reiser4 root and having a deployment of each journaled filesystems count as being such? :)
<ajmitch> somerville32: no
* jdong shamefully admits he even made a disfigured Ubuntu boot off ntfs-3g
<TheMuso> jdong: Yes that enough for me. :)
<jdong> urgh
<jdong> who was the one trying to update fuse to 2.6.0?
* jdong needs to have an encouraging talk with him :)
<TheMuso> haha
<TheMuso> So as a MOTU, we can now subscribe ubuntu-archive to any syncs we request?
<ajmitch> yes
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Thanks.
<ajmitch> the requestsync script makes it all easy
<TheMuso> Still getting the hang of all this, now that I don't have someone looking over my shoulder as it were.
<TheMuso> ajmitch: URL?
<ajmitch> was on DeveloperResources
<TheMuso> ah thanks
* TheMuso will get the hang of this eventually
<bddebian> Man courier's packaging is ugly :-(
<ajmitch> jdong: givre was wanting 2.6.1
<jdong> ah, givre... :)
<TheMuso> haha
<bddebian> OMG forget this.  The templates in courier are a grammatical nightmare
<bddebian> ScottK: Wake up! :-)
<crimsun> jdong: coordinate w/ fabbione wrt fuse, please. It'll block ntfs-3g anyhow.
* bddebian bows to the master
<crimsun> bddebian: why would [how could]  you bow to yourself?
<bddebian> I am FAR from the master
<bddebian> Well bater maybe
<crimsun> wow, you've transcended time & space, too? ;)
<bddebian> heh
<ajmitch> crimsun: of course, he's a deity
<crimsun> true that.
<bddebian> Man, I hate to throw stones but the maintainer of courier needs to be gutted
<jdong> crimsun: I realized how it blocks :)
<jdong> about 1 minute getting my hands dirty :)
<ScottK> bddebian: Am here.
<bddebian> ScottK: Get to fixin man, these are fairly straightforward.  The templates need some serious grammatical clean-up :-(
<bddebian> ScottK: Use 'lintin -i' to get more specific information on the errors/warnings
<ScottK> bddebian: My question is how not fubar do we make it for a merge?
* ScottK doesn't want to make it perfect.  Just good enough.
<bddebian> Well if we are going to "fix it" we should fix it IMO
* ScottK also notices who did the last merge...
<bddebian> Is there any chance that there is a newer upstream?
<LaserJock> what does the "verification-motu-needed" tag mean?
<crimsun> it means 5 testers are needed
<ajmitch> for SRU
<Fujitsu> Gah.
* Fujitsu stabs Exchange to death.
<LaserJock> but they don't have to be MOTUs right?
<Fujitsu> Its Intelligent Mail Filter intelligently decided to drop every piece of mail.
<Fujitsu> LaserJock, correct. They can be anyone.
<LaserJock> I'm a little confused by that tag
<Fujitsu> derfghkjl;'] 
<Fujitsu> Gah.
<ajmitch> quite Intelligent
<Fujitsu> asdfghjkl;'
<Fujitsu> Damnit, I need to protect my keyboard from others >_>
<ajmitch> others?
<LaserJock> multiple personalities
* ajmitch was not going to comment on that :)
<LaserJock> man, SRUs are just not fun
<LaserJock> there's too many things to do and lose track of
<LaserJock> or maybe it's just me
<crimsun> TheMuso: / tepsipakki: / Adri2000: congrats!
<TheMuso> crimsun: Thanks a lot, and as I said earlier, thanks for your support.
<TheMuso> Now the core-dev apprenticeship begins.
<crimsun> my pleasure
<LaserJock> verification-motu-needed should be universe-verification-needed
* bddebian wonders how the hell we are ever going to keep up with SRUs, Reviews, Merges, bugs, etc, etc, etc :-(
<TheMuso> bddebian: More MOTUs.
<TheMuso> The more actual MOTUs there are IMO, the quicker things can proceed.
<TheMuso> Tis fine that we have to review, but it does slow things up a bit.
<TheMuso> So there will probably be a point where some of us can dedicate some time to reviewing, while others fix things.
<TheMuso> But that is probably not for a while.
<crimsun> LaserJock: that's reasonable by me. Propose it on -motu along with a protocol for migrating to it (new tag, searching for old, tagging with new, removing old, updating the universe SRU wiki)?
<LaserJock> crimsun: do you think it's a good idea? I was just confused because I assumed it meant that I needed a MOTU ack
<LaserJock> so I was a bit confused
<crimsun> the current tag can be misleading, yes, so I think it's worth proposing to -motu.
<crimsun> I'm happy that there are more people involved in testing -proposed packages, too.
<bddebian> ScottK: If you don't feel like fixing them, let me know and I'll give them a shot
<ScottK> There is a newer upstream release.
<bddebian> Hmm.. What version?
<ScottK> 54.2
<ScottK> Debian is 53.2
* ScottK checking
<ScottK> Sorry Debian is 53.3
<ScottK> If I actually used courier I'd be a lot more fired up on work over a package this hard.
* ScottK uses Postfix
<ScottK> Given the current backlog, I think it's probably prudent to declare victory and move on.
<ScottK> There's more important fixing that you and I could both be working on.
<bddebian> Nah, I never do anything important :-)
<LaserJock> ajmitch: another use for - karma ^^
<LaserJock> bddebian gets -5 each time he complains about being useless
<bddebian> Oh come on, bluefoxicy has like a gazillion karma, what does that tell you? :-)
<ajmitch> oh dear
<ajmitch> he'd be like crimsun, except the wraparound would be in the other direction
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> bddebian: that he likes writing specs? ;-)
<bddebian> :-)
<bluefoxicy> bddebian:  it tells me I talk and I have a nice hair cut.
<bddebian> heh
<ScottK> bddebian: Here's the upstream changes we aren't getting from Debian yet: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3546/
<ScottK> Anybody here actually USE courier?
<bddebian> Not me
<LaserJock> I don't know what my mail server uses
<bddebian> ScottK: Wow, that's some major changes eh? :)
<Fujitsu> I do.
<Lathiat> we use courier here
<ScottK> Fujitsu: Maybe you should wrangle the courier package then?
<Lathiat> its a piece of shit, use dovecot ;)
* Fujitsu runs from ScottK.
* ajmitch uses dovecot
<LaserJock> so what if we can't get people to test an update?
<ScottK> LaserJock: The mail receiver for your domain runs Exim.
<LaserJock> ScottK: oh, nice to know :-)
* ScottK installed all the courier modules, checked that they all started and stopped, and that the MTA would talk to the outside world.
<ScottK> So I know that with the current patch I uploaded it basically works and is unlikely to catch someone's server on fire.
<ScottK> Beyond that, you need a real courier user to test it out.
* ScottK had a lot of fun running all the courier modules and apache on a PIII-700 w/256mb of RAM while KDE was running.
<ScottK> Fujitsu wasn't kidding about running was he?
<ScottK> Up to you all with more experience at this than me, but I'd say ship it.
<bddebian> heh
* ScottK goes to take the trash out while the assembled wisdom decides the fate of the patch...
<Yeshu> FUCKKK
<ScottK> I guess that means we ship it.
<somerville32> Riddell, sladen: ping
<ScottK> Man.  I killed the conversation and I didn't even ask for a package revu....
<bddebian> heh
<ScottK> bddebian: I say apply the patch and move on.  If someone wants it prettier later, they can do an ubuntu2 patch.
* ScottK is going to look for something else to work on.
<ajmitch> Hobbsee!
<LaserJock> hi Hobbsee 
<TheMuso> She who wheelds the long pointy stick of doom has decided to grace us with her presence once again. :)
<Hobbsee> hey ajmitch, LaserJock!
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: indeed :)
<somerville32> Hobbsee, <<
<TheMuso> What is meant by target release in the requestsync usage?
<sladen> somerville32: pong
<ajmitch> TheMuso: feisty
<somerville32> sladen: <<
<TheMuso> THought so, but wasn't entirely sure.
<TheMuso> Thanks again.
<TheMuso> And does one give the script the .dsc file name for the source package?
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Have you looked at gspca from the merge list yet?  You were the last to upload it.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i glanced at it, havent looked further
<ScottK> It looks to me like it likely is a sync vice a merge now, but if you're amenable, I'll look into it?
<Fujitsu> TheMuso, `requestsync packagename feisty' will do fine.
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: Righto.
<Fujitsu> (it determines the latest version in unstable)
* ScottK notices bddebian hasn't applied his courier patch yet.  Did you decide to improve it?
<bddebian> No, I'm busy playing Oblivion
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: right
<Hobbsee> ScottK: sure.  i'll sponsor if you look
<ScottK> Thanks.  Looking.
<DarkMageZ> bddebian, was that ported to linux?
<bddebian> DarkMageZ: Not hardly :-)
<DarkMageZ> yeah, i did a google and noticed everyone saying wine & cedgea.
<bddebian> I run it on Windows.
<DarkMageZ> tries to avoid ubuntu firefox vs windows firefox comments.
<TheMuso> heh
<TheMuso> Bah. If you can avoid getting your net connection shaped, either by not downloading over your limit or some other means, try to do so.
<TheMuso> 64kbps REALLY SUCKS!!
<Fujitsu> 28kbps sucks worse!
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: I can imagine.
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: How much has that bitten you?
<DarkMageZ> 128kbps shared with around 100 people sucks :P
<Fujitsu> A lot before a couple of months ago, when I upgraded to the next plan.
<TheMuso> fun
<Fujitsu> Generally more than half of each month,.
<TheMuso> OUCH
<TheMuso> I guess there are big downloaders in your family? :)
* TheMuso is so glad that is mother is only a light net user by comparison.
<Fujitsu> Not particularly. 1GB doesn't go far.
<TheMuso> s/is/his/
<TheMuso> ooooooouch
<TheMuso> Twould also suck that you have no quota free mirrors.
<Fujitsu> Yeah.
<DarkMageZ> Fujitsu, would you like me to call social services for you?... geez... 1GB a month...
<Fujitsu> I'm on 12/24 now.
<DarkMageZ> but what's the download limit?
<DarkMageZ> oh
<Fujitsu> 12/24.
<DarkMageZ> yeah, i misread. was thinking you moved to adsl 2.
<Fujitsu> Ah, no. Still 10M/256K cable.
<TheMuso> 10m is better than what most people get.
<TheMuso> on ADSL.
<Fujitsu> Yep.
<Fujitsu> But the 256k isnt great.
<Fujitsu> *isn't
<DarkMageZ> 256k upload isn't bad, compared to the adsl available in most areas
<TheMuso> Its alright.
<TheMuso> I'm used to it on my 1500 connection.
<ScottK> For a sync request, I file a bug requesting synch of <package><version> and since it previously had a -ubuntu variant why that's not needed anymore?  And I subscribe UUS?
<bddebian> Yep
<ScottK> OK.
<TheMuso> Is there a reason why some of these packages weren't synced even when autosync was running?
<bddebian> Uhm, because they have ubuntu changes?
<TheMuso> bddebian: Not necessarily.
<TheMuso> I have found two packages that have not had one Ubuntu change.
<TheMuso> From ajmitch's package list.
<ScottK> Did the Debian update hit after autosync was closed down for Feisty?
<bddebian> Dunno about ajmitch's list.  But there are some packages that are blacklisted, some that may have been new, etc, etc
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Bug #82419 for gspca sync
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82419 in gspca "[Sync Request] Request sync of gspca-01.00.12-1 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82419
<TheMuso> bddebian: These packages were both in Ubuntu and Debian.
<LaserJock> TheMuso: example?
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Example of what?
<bddebian> Of a package
<LaserJock> what packages are you talking about
<TheMuso> both fpc and freetennis had bugs and issues that needed resolving.
<TheMuso> fpc's version in Ubuntu was old old old as.
<TheMuso> freetennis had some multi-arch probs that need fixing.
<TheMuso> I have subsequently requested syncs for those.
<LaserJock> freetennis was only updated 3 days ago
<TheMuso> ah yeah well fair enough
<LaserJock> and fpc has been since the 16th
<TheMuso> right
<TheMuso> I'm with you now.
<TheMuso> heh all this stuff one is unaware of when he is only an apprentice.
<bddebian> Don't sweat it, I still struggle with a lot of this crap :)
<TheMuso> I'm not worried.
<TheMuso> I'll get the hang of things in time.
<ScottK> LaserJock: Would you have a moment to re-revu a package while I work on merging?
<LaserJock> ScottK: I don't think so, sorry. I'm leaving for a conference tomorrow morning and I'm trying to get everything ready
<ScottK> OK.
<LaserJock> I'm not in a good position to do a full-on review
<ScottK> NP.
* ScottK worries that the new queue is getting long and I have another update that can't be done until this one gets through NEW...
<ScottK> Understand though about getting ready to leave for the conference.
<TheMuso> ScottK: Dude I would, but I'm only new to this, and I want a week or so to settle in.
<ScottK> TheMuso: Would it help any if I said LaserJock already reviewed it in depth once and I fixed all the stuff he told me too...
<LaserJock> *cough* LaserJock is probably full of crap *cough* ;-)
<TheMuso> ScottK: Not really. I am still trying to bring myself to trust my own work without it being reviewed.
<TheMuso> SO am not quite ready to review just yet.
<ScottK> Understand.
<ScottK> I didn't think it would change your mind, but one hopes.
<TheMuso> ScottK: I understand.
<TheMuso> For me at least, I feel very much responsible for making sure everything that I upload is sane and working ok as much as possible.
<ScottK> Last time I got one revued it was because Hobbsee showed up and pointed at someone and said to do it.  Maybe that will happen again...
<TheMuso> One is packaging software that potentially thousands of others may use.
<ScottK> Yep.
<TheMuso> after all
<TheMuso> ScottK: Thanks for your understanding.
* ScottK looks around...
<TheMuso> I hope I can bring myself to readyness by the time revu work has to be picked up.
<ScottK> and looks for another merge to do.
<TheMuso> ScottK: Have a look at the URL that ajmitch added to the topic.
<TheMuso> Re debian/ubuntu rc bugs.
<TheMuso> You'll find plenty to do there.
<ScottK> Yep.  Already looking there.
<ScottK> The problem isn't finding one that needs merging, but one that I think I up to doing.
<LaserJock> good night everybody
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Night.
<ScottK> and one that isn't as AFU as courier was.
<ScottK> Goodnight.
<LaserJock> I'm not sure if I'll be back on until Saturday or not
<ScottK> Good luck at the conference.
<TheMuso> ScottK: Have you looked through the updated merge list?
<ScottK> Am looking now.
<ScottK> bddebian: Mind if I do gramps?
<ScottK> Since I know he's playing a Windows game right now, I'm gonna go ahead.
<TheMuso> ScottK: gramps has been done
<TheMuso> unfortunately its not visible in feisty-changes or lp yet
<TheMuso> I did it earlier today
<ScottK> That would be a very good reason not to do it.
* ScottK looks for one more easy one before going to bed.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: will look later
<ScottK> NP
<ScottK> And I think Bug #82420 will about do it for me tonight.  As usual, I'll now kill all further conversation for a while by asking any MOTUs with a moment to please review and (hopefully) be 2nd advocate for http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4179
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82420 in xcdroast "[Sync Request] Request sync of xcdroast-0.98+0alpha15-11.1 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82420
<ScottK> Good night everyone.
<zakame> what else to do?
<\sh> moins
<TheMuso> zakame: YOu seen ajmitch's page re debian rc bugs?
<TheMuso> Hey \sh.
<zakame> yo TheMuso \sh
<zakame> TheMuso: nope, where's it?
<TheMuso> zakame: /topic
<zakame> thanks
<TheMuso> np
<zakame> I'm currently reloading my feisty chroot atm, will upgrade to herd 3 later :)
<TheMuso> Heya Lure_ 
<Lure_> hi TheMuso - congrats on motu-ship ;-)
<TheMuso> Thanks.
<TheMuso> Is there any way of finding out whether a new version of a package has been uploaded, i.e other than the sometimes laggy feisty-changes list, or LP?
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: LP
<Hobbsee> hey dholbach 
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: I'm thinking something like an upload queue that has to be approved etc
<Hobbsee> there is, we cant see it
<TheMuso> didn't think so.
<ajmitch> hi daniel
<Hobbsee> hey dholbach, ajmitch 
<TheMuso> Hey dholbach.
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey Hobbsee
<dholbach> hey TheMuso
<dholbach> hey ajmitch
<Lure> TheMuso: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+queue might help you
<TheMuso> Lure: Thats just the new queue.
<Lure> TheMuso: oh, you want upload queue...
<Fujitsu> THe only queue that we can't see is UNAPPROVED, and that's only used when frozen.
<TheMuso> Lure: And as Hobbsee said, which I suspected, only admins can see it.
<Fujitsu> (or stuff before it is published, which can take up to an hour)
<TheMuso> yeah
<zakame> hmm cowbuilder hasn't made it into feisty yet?
<TheMuso> zakame: When did you upload?
<zakame> er sorry, it's cowdancer pala, never mind :)
* siretart preannounces https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BzrBuildpackage, a bzr plugin for maintaining debian packages in bzr. If you have a minute, please have a look at the wiki. feedback welcome
<dholbach> yooohooo!
* dholbach hugs siretart
<siretart> :)
<siretart> oh, this should have gone to #ubuntu-devel
<Q-FUNK> siretart: you probably meant #ubuntu-hugs
<siretart> Q-FUNK: feel free to forward that link there
<coNP> no #ubuntu-hugs :(
<Q-FUNK> :(
<Q-FUNK> no hugs? no kisses?  what happened to ubuntu love?
<zakame> lo
<zakame> l
<coNP> we should write a spec. about that
<coNP> :)
<zakame> damn so formal
* coNP is really sorry
<Adri2000> ScottK: please add the changelog entries (from the current version available in ubuntu) in your sync requests (ie. "changelog since current feisty version x.y-z: ...") and if there are ubuntu changes to drop, state cleary what are these changes and why they can be dropped
<TheMuso> Adri2000: You're into the reviewing quickly.
<Adri2000> :)
* gpocentek hugs Adri2000 ;)
<gpocentek> hello TheMuso, and congrats :)
<TheMuso> gpocentek: Thanks.
<TheMuso> I had a weird experience earlier. I uploaded a package, and still haven't received an accepted email for the upload, yet the package was approved, as I got an email stating the approval.
<geser> TheMuso: the upload queue is actually in manual mode because of the freeze for herd3
<TheMuso> geser: I am well aware of that.
<TheMuso> But I didn't  get an email from Ubuntu installer accepting the upload.
<geser> ah
<TheMuso> I only got the approval email titled with my own name.
<TheMuso> Probably out there in the ether known as soyoz.
<TheMuso> And will probably turn up in the next day or so.
<geser> TheMuso: I see you merged ddclient :)
<TheMuso> geser: Yeah.
<TheMuso> Pretty trivial.
<TheMuso> Starting off with what seems to be relatively easy stuff first, to get myself comfortable.
<TheMuso> I would have asked you about it, but you weren't online.
<TheMuso> As to whether you had done it.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: isnt that the same thing?
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: No.
<Hobbsee> oh, for freezes...yeah, there's two
<TheMuso> Heh they're having fun with LRM.
<ScottK> Adri2000: Got it.  Will do.
<pochu> TheMuso: this is the content of /debian/patches/series
<pochu> configure_ignore_gdlib-config_garbage.diff -p0
<pochu> cas_configfile.c_good_default_paths.diff -p0
<pochu> for_upstream-manpage_typos.diff -p0
<TheMuso> pochu: Are there commands in debian/rules that start with dh_?
<TheMuso> I'm guessing so.
<pochu> I think I should add my patch there, when I have it :)
<TheMuso> Yep.
<TheMuso> The last parameter isn't always needed.
<TheMuso> The best way to find out what parameter you need is to apply the patch yourself in a dry run.
<pochu> TheMuso: there are
<pochu> install-stamp:
<pochu> 	dh_testdir
<pochu> 	dh_testroot
<pochu> 	dh_clean
<pochu> for example :)
<TheMuso> yep ok
<pochu> TheMuso: my patch has some useless info in the header, should I remove it?:
<pochu> diff -ruN amule-2.1.3/src/libs/common/StringFunctions.h amule-2.1.3.dist/src/libs/common/StringFunctions.h
<pochu> --- amule-2.1.3/src/libs/common/StringFunctions.h	2007-01-31 12:44:38.000000000 +0100
<pochu> +++ amule-2.1.3.dist/src/libs/common/StringFunctions.h	2006-05-29 00:33:07.000000000 +0200
<pochu> the timezone and first line?
<TheMuso> That is not useless at all
<pochu> or doesnt matter
<TheMuso> doesn't matter at all
<pochu> ok, that was confusing me, because the other patches didn't had that :)
<pochu> I'll leave it as it is
* StevenK wonders if he can convince some Feisty running laptop wielding maniac to test his uswsusp merge.
<TheMuso> StevenK: I would if I had my notebook here.
<StevenK> TheMuso: Tomorrow's fine
<TheMuso> I won't have it tomorrow either unfortunately.
<TheMuso> Its currently getting repaired.
<StevenK> Ahh
<StevenK> It's a Dell thing, isn't it?
<StevenK> Oh no, now I remember.
<TheMuso> No. IBM Thinkpad, 3 years old
<StevenK> It's a Thinkpad
<StevenK> T41?
<TheMuso> And a weird problem at that.
<TheMuso> R50
<StevenK> Drat, wrong again. :-)
<TheMuso> heh
* StevenK installs kubuntu-desktop in a chroot.
<TheMuso> Anyways, the display would lock up if one tried to use the correct display drivers in X, or in Windows.
<TheMuso> And a couple of diag tests for the display would lock it up also.
<StevenK> Sounds like VRAM screwage, but those things share system RAM.
<TheMuso> Mine doesn't.
<TheMuso> Dedicated video ram.
<StevenK> Ah
<TheMuso> 32MB
<StevenK> I had a Nvidia that did that.
<StevenK> Any GL would lock it up.
<TheMuso> fun
<StevenK> Oh yeah, and blue dots kept appearing.
<TheMuso> cool
<StevenK> Random pixels would turn blue. The longer the card was used, the more that did it.
<TheMuso> woohoo
<StevenK> Indeed. :-)
<StevenK> Getting home after being out for a few hours meant a reboot.
<TheMuso> haha
<TheMuso> Anyways, I'd better hit the sack.
<TheMuso> Congrats once again to Adri2000 and tepsipakki.
<TheMuso> Night all.
<jaalto> I'm a contributor the the Debian project and I like to learn and help ubuntu as well. My interest is to port packages to Ubuntu that exist in Debian. I'm familiar with bzr, but the ubuntu pages are so numerous that the details how to "get into art of Ubuntu packaging" would be helpful. Could someone point me to appropriate urls
<geser> jaalto: have you any specific questions?
<Q-FUNK> jaalto: debian packages are automatically ported to ubuntu.
<Q-FUNK> jaalto: however, the opposite is not always true.
<jaalto> I?m in terestedin both ways. That "automatic" part as well, since Ubuntu does not include all Debian packages, so some work there is needed. I'd like to help there
<jaalto> Let take a case: (*) package A in debian: what is the development process to get it into the Ubuntu. What are the ubuntu specific things that are needed to be changes, where i the package uploaded (bzr?), who is contacted etc.
<jaalto> s/changes/changed/
<jaalto> s/i the/is the/
<geser> jaalto: at the beginning of each development cycle all packages (without Ubuntu changes) are synced automatically from Debian
<jaalto> And in the middle?
<geser> after the automatical sync has stopped each sync has to be request manually through a bug
<jaalto> is that regular support request at https://launchpad.net, like "please sync/downlaod Debian package XXX/unstable" ?
<crimsun> Specifically, the period between "DebianImportFreeze" and "KernelFreeze" requires the filing of a bug using LP as you've alluded to
<crimsun> (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule )
<crimsun> each development release has a ReleaseSchedule wiki page that is discussed at the dev summit at the beginning of each dev cycle
<jaalto> Clear.
<jaalto> And how are the ubuntu specific changes made to the packages? Which team? How can one help the team?
<crimsun> sync requests to universe/multiverse source packages require the ACK of an ubuntu-dev member if the requester is not an ubuntu-dev member; syncs to main source packages require the ACK of a ubuntu-core-dev member, similarly
<crimsun> Ubuntu-specific changes are non-rebuild (no-change source-wise) and append the "ubuntuX" versioning suffix; we generate a _source.changes and upload those
<jaalto> So the changes are made to debin/control files only by adding/removing the items specific to Ubuntu?
<crimsun> changes can touch anything in the source package
<jaalto> Sure, but in the simplest case I mean.
<jaalto> Where are the ubuntu specific changes to the packages maintained? (bzr url?)
<crimsun> the simplest case would be a rebuild-only from a Debian sync; foo_1.2.3-1 -> foo_1.2.3-1build1
<crimsun> Ubuntu-specific changes are in the diff.gz; we're attempting to push them all into bzr
<jaalto> So where they can be reviewed if they are not yet in bzr?
<crimsun> the changes are less haphazard now; if the Debian source package uses a patch system, that's used also in Ubuntu, otherwise changes are made directly to the files
<crimsun> if they're not yet in bzr, one has to download and review the Ubuntu diff.gz and/or use Debian PTS's Ubuntu patch link
<jaalto> Can you provide an example of  bzr link  to examine how a  specific package is maintained in bzr?
<crimsun> https://launchpad.net/xine-lib
<crimsun> in the lower right, see the "Latest branches of xine-lib" links
<jaalto> ok, so that uses similar URL concept than in Debian URL/package (packages.debian.org/PKG)
<crimsun> I actually prefer PTS to pdo/PKG, as Ubuntu's packages.ubuntu.com doesn't integrate as tightly
<bddebian> Heya gang
<jaalto> hm, the I donwder how the Debian package gets an Ubuntu backlink. For example I maintain "jwm" and it is listed in Ubuntu, but there is no Ubuntu backlilnk to *.diff in the Debian PTS
<jaalto> s/I donwder/I wonder/
<crimsun> right, because Feisty's jwm source is synced from Debian
<crimsun>        jwm |      1.5-1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Sources
<jaalto> Hm. Okay, so it's still in phase one-to-one copy from Debian. 
<jaalto> Now, now the package becomes "Ubuntu"
<jaalto> s/now/how/
<crimsun> not sure what you're asking
<crimsun> if you make specific changes that aren't in the Debian source package, and you upload it to Ubuntu, then it becomes 1.5-1ubuntu1
<jaalto> I mean, that "apt-cache show jwm", lists e.g. headers: "Section: universe/x11" "Bugs: mailto:ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com" etc.
<jaalto> Is this part of the automatic synch program?
<jaalto> If I donwload the source package in Ubuntu, those changes are not in "debian/control". I assume that the build process manages sticking the extra headers, correct?
<crimsun> section overrides are on the archive; any Ubuntu changes are made via the pkgmaintainermangler on the buildds
<crimsun> e.g., http://librarian.launchpad.net/5994968/buildlog_ubuntu-feisty-i386.mutagen_1.10.1-0ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz  about 9/10 through
<crimsun> pkgmaintainermangler: Maintainer field overridden to "Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>"
<jaalto> Thank you - now I understand the process better.
<crimsun> np.
<jaalto> So, supposing there are changes needed for Ubuntu. Where shoudl I submit the changes or whom shodl I contact for aking for upload (I ran both Ubuntu and Debian)
<crimsun> if the source package exists already in Ubuntu, then file a bug against the source package using launchpad.net, attach a debdiff, and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors for source packages in universe/multiverse (ubuntu-main-sponsors for source packages in main/restricted)
<jaalto> So there is no bzr in use in it yet?
<crimsun> bzr is not used for requesting syncs or merges
<jaalto> Interesting. I assumed that bzr was used to record ubuntu specific changes, as well as to correct the reported bugs against the package. Is this still only in a planned state or is the idea stalled?
<crimsun> bzr should be used for packaging, yes; not all source packages use bzr yet; however, requesting syncs and merges is orthogonal to bzr usage currently
<jaalto> So basicly, responding to bugs reported in Ubuntu for a package means, that -- anyone at hand -- goes and fixes the package using whatever means he has. Typical case like in NMU diffs in debian. 
<crimsun> precisely.
<bddebian> Damn, I'm not touching the permissions crap on courier.. Sheesh
<crimsun> (granted we don't have NMUs because ubuntu-dev as a whole maintains universe)
<jaalto> You mentioned that source packages should use bzr. How is this accomplished?
<crimsun> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-June/000149.html
<crimsun> apologies, I have a phone conference now
<jaalto> Np. Thank you for taking the time ---------
<jaalto> and thank for digging up that link. I understood (from the ubuntu pages) before I come here, that the projects are being imported from various sources (CVS, SVN, sourceforge, Berlios). For each one there must be issued a request tracker in the launch pad, correct?
<bddebian> Anyone have a clue on wtf this is supposed to say?  $ reformime -h '=?iso-8859-1?Q?H=F3la!?='
<bddebian> Hla!
<siretart> bddebian: looks broken
<bddebian> Ya think? :_)
<bddebian> Its from the man page for reformime.  Hla! is supposed to be 'Hola'
<bddebian> Anyone know how I escape the o with the little apostrophe on top? (Nice technical description eh? :-))
<welshbyte> hla ?
<bddebian> welshbyte: Yeah, that's it
<bddebian> Do you know how I can escap that o in a man page?
<welshbyte> oh i see
<bddebian> Like \[:??] 
<nixternal> crimsun: seems as if the 2.6.20-6-generic kernel may have fixed the low sound on the ICH7 Intel HD Audio :)
<nixternal> wow, never had to turn the volume down before :)
<welshbyte> bddebian: \[char243]  seems to work if you still need it
<bddebian> I used \[oacute]   Seems to work, thx
<welshbyte> cool, thought there must be a more readable name for it
<bddebian> welshbyte: I think \['o]  works also
<welshbyte> so it does, i guess that case could be shortened to \('o
<bddebian> We learn something new every day :-)
<jaalto> I'd need some help with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BzrMaintainerHowto
<jaalto> I've prepared jwm sources for ready to be pushed to Ubuntu -- is this correct forum for these
<jaalto>  bzr push sftp://jaalto@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/jwm/ubuntu
<jaalto> This gives error:
<jaalto> Permission denied (publickey).
<jaalto> 1) I have ssh-agent running (ssh-add -l has keys) [2]  my key is in Launchpad (1 GPG key shown there
<jaalto> https://launchpad.net/~jari-aalto
<jaalto> Ahem, Just couldn't see it the $USER on the sftp is wrong. I should use the lauchpad known ID.
<Adri2000> uploads are announced immediatly to feisty-changes? or only once it's approved by an archive admin (because of the herd 3 freeze)?
<bddebian> Adri2000: Should be immediate if it wasn't rejected
<Adri2000> I got the email "accepted"
<geser> Adri2000: it should hit feisty-changes when it got accepted by an archive admin
<bddebian> Oh, aye, duh
<bddebian> geser: BTW, new libticonv up if you get bored ;-)
<Adri2000> bddebian: eheh :p
<Adri2000> geser: okay
<jaalto> I'd like to get online with someone who could discuss about the possibnlility to join the ubuntu-dev team. I'm a debian contributor who would like to help the Feisty project by starting to import the source packages to the Ubuntu bzr VCS. This doesn't seem to be possile without being member of the ubuntu-dev as I tested with the instructions at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BzrMaintainerHowto 
<zul> jaalto: there is process that you have to do through you have to become an ubuntu-member first and then go through technical board, bleah bleah check the wiki
<jaalto> zul: I've briefly read that, but I would like to talk to someone who makes the decisions.  I already know the internals of the Debian development already, the tools, the VCS programs, the build process, packaging etc. and have all the skills one could think of (Ibeing Source Developer myself for very long time)
<zul> The tehcnical board decides that..
<jaalto> Ok, thank you
<geser> zul: doesn't it depends on the timing as the MC is being formed now?
<geser> has somebody an idea why xmms2 failed to build? http://librarian.launchpad.net/6012813/buildlog_ubuntu-feisty-i386.xmms2_0.2DrHouse-3.1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<zul> geser: sure but you still have to have a sustained contribution to be accpeted
<bddebian> geser: scons: Reading SConscript files ...
<bddebian> sh: git-rev-parse: command not found
<bddebian> Checking for working C compiler... no
<bddebian> OPTION CC MUST POINT TO A VALID C COMPILER!
<bddebian> My guess is rules is doing something like:  'sh git-rev-parse'
<bddebian> Or it's really missing
<geser> the intesting part is I got build the source package (as this is part of clean) and my pbuilder got to build the package too
<bddebian> geser: I can't parse that.  Do you mean it builds fine for you?
<geser> yes
<hub> is feisty in a usable statre?
<hub> state
<pochu> hub: just for testing :)
<pochu> hub: it's usable sometimes, but not stable :)
<ScottK> Good afternoon all.
<highvoltage> hi ScottK 
<bddebian> Heya ScottK.  You can stop whining now ;-P
<ScottK> No, I can't stop whining until someone else seconds your advocacy of my package on REVU.
<ScottK> I can stop whining about courier though.
<bddebian> ScottK: Well I meant about courier :-)
<ScottK> Thanks.
<bddebian> gpocentek: ping (xfce4-wavelan-plugin)
<ScottK> I promise to upload another one right away if the current one gets sent to NEW so that no one has to worry I'll quit merging because I'm not wanting a package reviewed...
<Adri2000> ScottK: can you just add (universe) and unstable (main) to the title of bug #82419 please
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82419 in gspca "[Sync Request] Request sync of gspca-01.00.12-1 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82419
<Adri2000> and then I will ACK it
<ScottK> OK.  Doing it.
<gpocentek> bddebian: pong
<bddebian> gpocentek: Were you going to look at xfce4-wavelan-plugin on REVU?
<gpocentek> bddebian: I asked Cody to update something, not sure if he's done it
<bddebian> Ahh
<gpocentek> (looking)
<ScottK> Adri2000: How this - Bug #82419
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82419 in gspca "[Sync Request] Request sync of gspca-01.00.12-1 from Debian unstable (main) for (universe)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82419
<gpocentek> bddebian: now that we have the final Xfce 4.4 in the archive, we bump the libxfce B-D versions to >= 4.4.0
<Adri2000> ScottK: good, ACKed
<ScottK> NP
<bddebian> gpocentek: OK, other than that, it looks ok?
<gpocentek> bddebian: yep
<gpocentek> bddebian: I'm updating it and will upload
<bddebian> Gah, you beat me to it ;-)
<bddebian> Thanks
<gpocentek> :)
<gpocentek> NP, thanks for looking at it
<ScottK> Question: Do we have a wiki page that lays out the format for synch requests?  If not, I think I'll write one and then ask for it to be reviewed here.
<gpocentek> IIRC there's a mail from keybuk to ubuntu-devel, but I don't think we have a wiki page
<Adri2000> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<gpocentek> ok ^^
<gpocentek> I should suscribe to wiki.u.c/* ;)
<ScottK> OK, so then maybe I wont' write one.
<ScottK> won't
<geser> \sh: your buildd is really fast, latex-cjk-chinese-arphic needed 7 hours on the official one
<\sh> geser: cool ;)
<\sh> I could host launchpad.net including the buildds on some of our machines ,)
<\sh> but isn't it a nice evening...sitting in the office, bought a box of beer and the colleagues are ha ving fun
<\sh> and in the backround runs amarok with abba music ,-)
<\sh> and I just ordered 2 new dl320s with 12x 750gb hds from hp...all my dreams came true
<\sh> and a testbox from sun (x4500, 48x500GB hds, 16GB, 2x AMD64) is on it's way..and will be mine for 60 days
<geser> you could do an archive rebuild to test it :)
<\sh> hehe ;)
<\sh> geser: I mean, you could ask thomas lange or raphink what we did with such a machine during the FAI developers meeting last year...
* ScottK notices crimsun recruiting in #ubuntu+1 - go crimsun...
<crimsun> that or telling people to stop bellyaching and do the work, but sure
<crimsun> it's extremely frustrating to watch/listen to people whine about stuff not being in universe only to be told that they don't want to get involved
<ajmitch> hi
<bddebian> crimsun: :)
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
* ajmitch wonders if dholbach sent that mail
<zul> hey ajmitch 
<ajmitch> hello zul 
<dholbach> ajmitch: which?
<hub> crimsun: you always hear about whinners
<dholbach> ajmitch: to the TB and CC?
<ajmitch> did you need to send one there?
<ajmitch> I know that there needed to be MOTU approval of the council as well
<dholbach> ajmitch: yes, like 10 hours ago
<dholbach> ajmitch: and updated the wiki
<ajmitch> excellent :)
<ajmitch> sorry, i was thinking you were sending to ubuntu-motu
<ajmitch> but that should come after TB/CC, I guess :)
<dholbach> it was basically a mail stating "this is the diff on the wiki - updating to the results of the discussion in yesterday's TB"
<dholbach> really, nothing exciting
<ajmitch> heh
* ajmitch gets to dream up new things for MOTUs to work on before uvf
<zul> beating the drums already?
<ajmitch> zul: ?
<zul> hheh all hail our not so benevolent ruler ajmitch
<ajmitch> hobbsee still holds that title
<bddebian> You'd better get a stick!
<dholbach> good night folks
<ajmitch> night daniel
<dholbach> night andrew
<TheMuso> Hey MOTUs.
<ajmitch> hey TheMuso 
<bddebian> Heya TheMuso
<cbx33> hi TheMuso 
<cbx33> howz it going?
<TheMuso> Hey cbx33. How goes it?
<cbx33> what ho for feisty and music then?
<TheMuso> Very well thanks.
<TheMuso> I dunno.
<TheMuso> I hvae been in and out of the loop over most of this cycle
<\sh> sometimes I hate my life...too much work, too less money...damn
<bddebian> \sh: I hear ya man :-)
<\sh> bddebian: the good thing....I have beer ;)
<ajmitch> \sh: more than I have!
<ajmitch> though it's probably too early in the day for me to start on beer
<bddebian> heh
<\sh> and I'm pregnant...my wife is killing me, when she knows that I'm sitting still in the office and drink beer and work 
<ajmitch> people start to talk when you're drinking before work in the morning :)
<\sh> ajmitch: it's never too late or too early for beer ;) 
<cbx33> hehe
<ajmitch> I agree ;)
<\sh> ajmitch: work for this company and nobody will talk again ,-)
* ajmitch wonders where to send his cv :)
<\sh> ajmitch: if you have windows, I could invite you for our services...;) and you know ;)
<ajmitch> heh
<\sh> and where the fck is amu
<bddebian> slomo: Are you around?  afaict istanbul can be synced.
<\sh> hey psusi :) 
<psusi> hiya
<crimsun> uh oh, \sh is pregnant?
<\sh> crimsun: yepp
<\sh> actually, my GF not me directly ;)
<crimsun> ;)
<\sh> but yes, I forked myself
<ajmitch> crimsun: you need to keep up with planet gossip
<crimsun> congrats! (read the wiki post)
<\sh> and baby will spawn in 7 months ;)
<bddebian> forked yourself or forked...
<\sh> crimsun: thx, friend :) when I think about the time between january and april last year, I am so thankful and greatful...and I'm really proud to be part of this MOTU team...if you ever going to come to germany, tell me beforehand, you'll have a place to sleep (and I mean all of you :)))
<crimsun> hehe
<\sh> crimsun: no really, MOTUs money transfer helped me a lot. and I don't know how I can reward this...(I mean, just working for motu is not enough)...I would like to invite you all for a beer :)
<ajmitch> wee, free beer! ;)
<\sh> the next UDC is where? ,-)
<zul> spain
<ajmitch> we suspect
<\sh> that's near...when? I'll try to come
* ajmitch probably won't be there
<zul> ditto...
* ajmitch doubts he'll get much chance for any other UDSes
<\sh> I want to see all you guys again :) UBZ was really fun
* TheMuso thinks he will likely never get to another uds unless its in Australia.
<cbx33> yeh Ill not be able to go either
* ajmitch just isn't involved enough to get sponsored :)
<TheMuso> I've been sponsored once, so thats my chance gone I guess.
<bddebian> Hey, I've never been sponsored :-)
<ajmitch> you probably never applied
* cbx33 got sponsored
<cbx33> but couldn't go :)
<cbx33> :(
* zul has been sponsored
<zul> twice
<cbx33> zul could you go?
<cbx33> did you go?
<zul> yep
<cbx33> awesome
<zul> one in montreal and one at uds
<hub> zul: I didn't even get free lunch in Montreal
<hub> \sh: it was
<hub> really
<hub> \sh: fun
<zul> hub: i got a room overnight
<TheMuso> I think it all depends on distance
<hub> zul: I was leaving downtown at that time
<hub> s/leaving/living/
<zul> downtown ottawa or montreal?
<hub> montreal
<hub> ubz was in montreal, right?
<hub> :-)
<zul> yeah
<hub> I miss montreal
<zul> but you were in ottawa for a while werent you?
<hub> zul: I'm actually there
<hub> was *after*
<zul> ah....i still like ottawa althought its quiet
<hub> boring
<hub> over boring
<zul> yeah try kanata 
<hub> zul: I'm talking about the whole ottawa
<hub> I live in Hull and work in Bells Corners
<hub> so talk about boring
<zul> hub: live in kanadata work in kanata
<zul> hub: xandros right?
<hub> unfortunately
<zul> heh
<zul> could be worse...could be corel
<hub> zul: you think?
<hub> xandors is Corel, less the money
<hub> top management are forme corel
<hub> etc
<zul> true...i use to work for eid eid
<hub> zul: OEOne?
<zul> yep
<\sh> hub: your party at home was the best...I swear :)
<\sh> I was sponsored for UBZ...but never applied for the other confs because I didn't work enough for dapper and edgy
<hub> \sh: :-)
<\sh> hub: again, thx to your GF...she was cool and very cute ;)
<hub> \sh: UDS was clearly a no for me
<\sh> hub: I thought about going to Paris, but my work at this time was more important then the ubuntu work...
<\sh> but
<hub> \sh: ah that one too. I was not invited
<hub> or whatever
<hub> I didn't go to guadec either at that time
<hub> so....
<\sh> and that is something I'm proud of...the last day of linuxtag I was telling till kampeter from mandriva..."Pitti wants to talk about cups and your thoughts...please visit UDS @ paris..." and now he 's part of the team..very cool
* \sh <-- smoking
<hub> I was in mainz right after linuxtag
<hub> anyway I must admit that I haven't done a lot for ubuntu lately
<hub> probably because of my upstream work
<\sh> hub: that's something I really admire...I'm just searching a project to work on...but I think...I'll have to work on FAI upstream 
<bddebian> \sh: Sweet, get merging fai-kernels! ;-P
<hub> \sh: my last thing: http://libopenraw.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<\sh> bddebian: urgs ;)
<\sh> kernels...I hate kernel packaging...I'm doing it for this company...RPMs ;)
<bddebian> :-)
<\sh> replacing suse kernels
<Lure> I have uploaded soundkonverter with dput to revu, but orig.tar.gz was not uploaded:  http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4235
<\sh> lure: debuild -S -sa
<Lure> \sh: will try again (even though I recall doing -sa)
<Lure> \sh: it seems you were right ;-) thansk
<\sh> Lure: np ;)
<\sh> ok..guys...going to my hotel...cu tomorrow morning :)
<\sh> good night
<imbrandon> hum
<imbrandon> i hate computers sometimes
<enyc> ;-)
<bddebian> imbrandon: Welcome to the club :)
<imbrandon> bddebian, ;)
<TheMuso> Lure: Soundconverter has been done
<TheMuso> Please check LP and the feisty-changes list to see whether the package has been uploaded recently.
<TheMuso> sorry I missread
<Lure> TheMuso: talking about soundKonverter (notice K)
<Lure> ;-)
<TheMuso> Using a screen reader can do that. :)
<Lure> TheMuso: I have problem tracking these KDE k/c's...
<TheMuso> heh
* Lure does not like this K naming 
<TheMuso> What don't you like about it?
<Lure> ok, any motu willing to check and upload new upstream release of soundkonverter: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4236
<Lure> TheMuso: I love KDE, just having every menu item start with K reduces the readability
<TheMuso> I can understand that.
<Lure> TheMuso: associative reading does not work, so it makes it slower to find app you want :-(
<Lure> TheMuso: they are slowly moving away at least from K prefix, but still lot's of K elsewhere ;-)
<TheMuso> Yep.
<Lure> TheMuso: on other hand, it is great for googling - goot hits
<Lure> s/goot/good/
<TheMuso> I wish revu gave the year in the dates.
<ajmitch> it wasn't expected that things be on there for > 1 years
<TheMuso> True.
<Lure> ajmitch: problem is with multiple uploads of same package
<ajmitch> sure
<Lure> ajmitch: maybe it is just me abusing it for ftp storage to pass it to motu ;-)
<Adri2000> anyone merging gaphor? otherwise I do it
<Adri2000> hi Fujitsu 
<Fujitsu> Hi Adri2000.
<bddebian> Adri2000: At this point I would say anything is fair game
<TheMuso> Hey Fujitsu, Adri2000.
<Fujitsu> Hi TheMuso.
<Adri2000> hey TheMuso 
<Adri2000> bddebian: ok
<siretart> Lutin: I did look at it, but I haven't had the chance to use it yet
<Lutin> siretart: ok
<gnomefreak> we merge from debian unstable?
* gnomefreak cant remember if its unstable or testing
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak: unstable
<gnomefreak> ty
<Fujitsu> Testing is outdated, and we want the latest crack.
<Nafallo> or testing. or experimental :-)
<TheMuso> Lutin: I've used it, and seems to work well.
<Lutin> TheMuso: cool :)
<Adri2000> something installed in /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages should go where now?
<TheMuso> Adri2000: Does the package comply with the latest python policy?
<Adri2000> hmm, not sure
<TheMuso> Adri2000: Have you read the summary on the Debian wiki?
<TheMuso> I can get you the link if you'd like.
<Adri2000> http://wiki.debian.org/DebianPython/NewPolicy :)
<TheMuso> ok you've got it.
<Adri2000> at least there is no XS-* or XB-* in debian/control
<siretart> Adri2000: yes, the new python policy applies to ubuntu as well, and it is even more important to ubuntu, I'd say
<Adri2000> I know
<siretart> k
<Adri2000> it uses dh_pysupport and according to the wiki there should be a debian/pycompat file or XS-Python-Version in debian/rules
<Adri2000> err
<Adri2000> s/pycompat/pyversions/
<Adri2000> but there is no XS-Python-Version and debian/pyversions has been dropped in an ubuntu change
<Adri2000> in fact it should be ok if the package supports all python versions, so, TheMuso: the answer to your question is yes :)
<slomo> bddebian: probably... check and do it please ;) (re istanbul)
<bddebian> slomo: I filed a sync request
<Adri2000> ahhhhh, Cody is already working on gaphor
<Adri2000> !seen somerville32
<ubotu> I last saw somerville32 (n=somervil@ubuntu/member/somerville32) 10h 36m 54s ago, quiting: Read error: 145 (Connection timed out)
<slomo> bddebian: wonderful, thanks :)
<bddebian> NP
<bddebian> slomo: Any special concerns/requests wrt blam and/or gtk-gnutella
<bddebian> ?
<bddebian> Actually I think I tried gtk-gnutella and it has issues :-(
* Fujitsu finds the current merge situation a little distressing, but not too bad.
<slomo> bddebian: blam: probably a sync because debian took our package... and upstream our patches... or something similar
<slomo> bddebian: though blam should better find an active upstream maintainer ;)
<slomo> bddebian: for gtk-gnutella... probably syncs unless the debian maintainer did something bad again that needs fixing ;)
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: You referring to outstanding merges?
<Fujitsu> TheMuso, yes, the general number of universe merges remaining.
<TheMuso> Right.
<Fujitsu> We've got freezes coming up, and quite a lot of merges loeft.
<slomo> Fujitsu: it simply is an amount of pacakges that can't be handled anymore with this few people
<slomo> and the amount of changed packages gets bigger and bigger
<bddebian> Aye :-(
<bddebian> Thx slomo
<Fujitsu> Where's everyone run off to, these days? (I note I haven't been active over the past few weeks, but that's 'cause I've been in China)
<TheMuso> Have we as a group considered trying to promote MOTU in the community?
<slomo> Fujitsu: many people probably found something more interesting... or are busy with main stuff... or simply disappeared ;)
<TheMuso> according to LP, there are 63 people who are members of ubuntu-dev, noting that does include core-dev as well.
<Fujitsu> TheMuso, that is only the direct members, so most are not core.
<Fujitsu> Most have just vanished.
<Fujitsu> ANd now, I need to head off to school.
<ajmitch> TheMuso: promoting how?
<TheMuso> ajmitch: I dunno
<ajmitch> forums?
<ajmitch> ubuntu-users?
<ajmitch> loco?
<ajmitch> how well could we handle 100 more people wanting to help out?
<TheMuso> I haven't thought it through, it is just an idea I had
<TheMuso> thats true
<TheMuso> As I said, just an idea
<TheMuso> no thoughts about it at this point
<TheMuso> and likely not to either. :)
<ajmitch> nah, go for it :)
<ajmitch> I'd like to have more people helping out for a change
<ajmitch> as long as we're able to give them tasks to do, and able to help them do things
<slomo> ajmitch: there are always tasks to do... but they're boring
<Fujitsu> But then we're going to have a problem of not having enough people to balance teaching and doing properly.
<ajmitch> slomo: sure
<ajmitch> slomo: but half the time people don't know what to do
<slomo> or they find nobody to teach them how to do it
<TheMuso> All valid points.
<TheMuso> Twas just an idea
<TheMuso> THinking about it, it probably wouldn't work because of the sudden big influx of interested people.
<ajmitch> scalability is always a problem
<ajmitch> we can work well as a small team because everyone knows what everyone else is doing
<ajmitch> MOTU has grown, we haven't expanded well
<TheMuso> ajmitch: True.
<TheMuso> What has happened usually in terms of new people getting MOTU? How big have the batches been at times?
<TheMuso> For example, there were three of us approved this week. How many have been approved in batches previously?
<ajmitch> by the time they 'get MOTU', they already know what they're doing :)
<ajmitch> it varies
<ajmitch> usually not 3 at once
<TheMuso> Right
<slomo> and most of them disappear again after a month or something
<ajmitch> sadly
<bddebian> Doh, slomo's getting pessimistic :)
<ajmitch> there are people in ubuntu-dev that are seen occasionally
* Nafallo waves a little
<TheMuso> What keeps me around is my desire for better accessibility, and idealy to end up being paid for working on it.
<slomo> bddebian: that's nothing new imho ;)
<bddebian> :-)
<ajmitch> some names on their I barely recognise
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Same.
<ajmitch> TheMuso: I don't expect to get paid for this
* bddebian takes a hit off of TheMuso's crack pipe ;-P
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Nor do I, at the moment. Eventually I'd love to get paid to work on Linux accessibility.
<ajmitch> yours is a more specialised area, so you're more likely to :)
<TheMuso> Not holding my breath just yet.
<TheMuso> True.
<TheMuso> Hey you know what would be good for mom?
<TheMuso> Links to people'
<TheMuso> bah let me try again
<TheMuso> linsk to people's lp pages who have done merges
<TheMuso> So you can look up their IRC nickname
<Nafallo> mention that to Scott :-)
<TheMuso> I might. I need to talk to him about some other stuff anyway.
<slomo> bddebian: btw, feel free to take all stuff you want from me from the merges list
<bddebian> slomo: I think those are the only two left :)
<slomo> bddebian: oh, nice... good work whoever did them all :)
<Nafallo> bddebian: take mine if I have any then :-P
<Nafallo> bddebian: or well. leave gajim :-)
<bddebian> Nafallo: And who are you? ;-P
* Nafallo spanks bddebian with a ruler
<Nafallo> wooden ruler I might add
<bddebian> heh
<slomo> Nafallo: oh, gajim probably needs some love for the new python-dbus i heard
<Nafallo> slomo: damn :-/. sure? wfm :-)
<slomo> Nafallo: good ;)
<slomo> Nafallo: want the bugreports?
<slomo> Nafallo: http://trac.gajim.org/ticket/2784 http://trac.gajim.org/ticket/2865
<slomo> Nafallo: please fix or make sure we have the fixes
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> slomo: I'll probably wait for 0.11.1 atleast :-)
<slomo> Nafallo: when will that be?
<Nafallo> this week last I've heard.
<slomo> sounds good
<Nafallo> oh my. this is an old xchat. the damn thing spawns new epihany-windows for each URL :-P
<nixternal> hello hello
<TheMuso> Hey nixternal
<nixternal> hiya TheMuso, I thought I was in #ubuntu-meeting for a second, one window off
<TheMuso> haha
#ubuntu-motu 2007-02-01
<sistpoty> hi folks
<Hobbsee> hey sistpoty!
<TheMuso> Hey sistpoty 
<sistpoty> hi Hobbsee and TheMuso
<sistpoty> does the freeze effect universe uploads in any way (i.e. can I fire off a package right now?)
<Lathiat> you can upload but they require a manual shove in
<Lathiat> but require no approval
<Adri2000> sistpoty: universe is not *frozen*, but all uploads have to be manually approved
<Adri2000> no "review"
<sistpoty> Adri2000: ah, k, thanks
<coNP> hey Adri2000
<coNP> do you know how a new package can be created?
<coNP> bug 82436 could be solved with this
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82436 in wesnoth "wesnoth-all meta-package request (for gnome-app-install)" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82436
<phanatic> coNP: you just need to add the appropriate binary package entry to debian/control
<coNP> okay I can make the package for me
<coNP> that is no problem
<coNP> the question is how to get that to ubuntu
<phanatic> attach a debdiff to the bug
<phanatic> debdiff old_pkg.dsc new_pkg.dsc
<coNP> phanatic: there is no package, that is the problem
<coNP> oh, I am stupid
<coNP> you mean the source package :)
<phanatic> you need to diff the source packages, of course :)
<coNP> thanks :)
<coNP> ty, phanatic 
<phanatic> yw
<sistpoty> coNP: you should actually not create a separate meta-package, but rather put it into recommends. thus it will get auto-installed if you install wesnoth
<coNP> sistpoty: oh, I see
<coNP> thanks
<sistpoty> np
<ajmitch> hey sistpoty 
<sistpoty> hi ajmitch
<ajmitch> up late again? ;)
* ajmitch will stick that rc bugs list thing in cron
<ajmitch> so it can be updated every day or so
<ajmitch> I'm thinking I'll just go through the list & file as many syncs as I can
* sistpoty filed one sync yesterday :)
<sistpoty> ajmitch: you should rather get out your whip ;)
<ajmitch> sure
<sistpoty> (and maybe announce that list on the ml)
<ajmitch> but it's easy enough for me to test-build the lot of them, and get a list of things to sync as well :)
<sistpoty> hehe
* TheMuso filed two yesterday.
<TheMuso> Will probably go back to the list once I do this espeak update.
* sistpoty is hacking on my thesis
<ajmitch> I check for sync bugs before I file them, don't worry
<sistpoty> ajmitch: with a script as well? *g*
<ajmitch> I was actually going to, yes ;)
<ajmitch> bughelper!
<sistpoty> cheater :P
<ajmitch> it's called economy of motion ;)
<ajmitch> or laziness
<sistpoty> hehe
<ScottK> sistpoty: Do you have time for doing any more reviews now?
<ajmitch> I like being able to automate as much work as possible
<TheMuso> Ya gotta love it when debian devs who add a package to debian that started in Ubuntu don't look at what you have changed in new releases.
<ajmitch> especially as I'm reusing stuff I've done for previous releases
<sistpoty> ScottK: I'd like to make one more commit, so give me 10 minutes and I'll do a review, k?
<ScottK> Great.  Thanks.  It's http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4179 if you could ...
<sistpoty> ScottK: looks good so far, building it... 
<sistpoty> ScottK: only some really minor stuff
<sistpoty> ScottK: in the changelog if you make a sublist, it's common practice to start the dashes/plus signs of the 2nd indentation below the first char of the first indentation
<sistpoty> * item
<sistpoty> + subitem
<sistpoty> (hope I got that right, sinse my irc doesn't have a mono font *g*)
<TheMuso> sistpoty: Didn't look correct from here. :)
<TheMuso> * Item
<TheMuso>   - Sub item.
<TheMuso>     + subitem
<ScottK> Yes.
<sistpoty> yay... seems kvirc eats beginning whitespace *g*
<ScottK> let me look...
<sistpoty> test with lots of ws at the beginning
<sistpoty> nice
<ScottK> Agreed on the spacing.  I'll fix that.
<sistpoty> ScottK: others than that it's all nice... so I'd even upload the package as is (since it's really very minor stuff)... wanna fix it or should I just do the upload?
<ScottK> I'd love it if you would do the upload!
<sistpoty> ScottK: consider it done ;)
<ScottK> I'll fix the spacing next time around.
<ScottK> COOL!
<ScottK> Thanks a bunch.
<sistpoty> ScottK: nope... next time you'll have to leave the spacing as is, since it's the *old* changelog entry then ;)
<ScottK> Oh, yeh.
<ScottK> For the new entries.  That's what I meant ;-)
<sistpoty> :)
<sistpoty> oh, I just fix the spacing if you don't mind ;)
<ScottK> I don't mind.
* ScottK needs to get back to fixing dinner.  Be back in a bit.  Thanks again.
<sistpoty> np
<sistpoty> ScottK: uploaded
<ScottK> Great.
* sistpoty remembers being lessoned about spacing via mail by mdz himself in reply to an upload *g*
<TheMuso> sistpoty: heh
<TheMuso> It does make things look nicer and easier to reader.
<TheMuso> s/reader/read/
<sistpoty> TheMuso: yes, indeed
<Toadstool> heya everybody!
<ajmitch> sistpoty: oh, was it that bad? :)
<sistpoty> ajmitch: I guess yes... iirc I wasn't a motu yet at that time ;)
<ajmitch> heh
<sistpoty> hi Toadstool
<ajmitch> now you get be play motu overload
<ajmitch> s/load/lord/
<Toadstool> hi sistpoty 
<sistpoty> ajmitch: bah... I still pale in comparison to you ;)
<ajmitch> sistpoty: I guess you can be the one to do the various reports - you do them so well already ;)
<ajmitch> hah
<ajmitch> nah, it just means more work for me
* ajmitch needs 30 hours in a day
<sistpoty> grml... even more reports. I guess once upon a time I'm only busy writing reports *g*
<Toadstool> wow, you're good, i need a lot more
<ajmitch> sistpoty: some things will only need done every 2-3 weeks
* TheMuso intends to improve and take on more in time.
<sistpoty> ajmitch: MC isn't even in place yet, so I guess I won't accept the position of a scribe before being officially onboard ;
<sistpoty> +)
<ajmitch> hah
<ajmitch> I think everyone should be volunteering their services in some way, no matter if there's a council or not
<ajmitch> why wait? :)
<sistpoty> :P
* ajmitch will learn how to be a manager, and delegate :)
* TheMuso would be happy to train up and be a MOTU manager if he got paid for it. :)
<ajmitch> haha
<ajmitch> there's only 1 MOTU regular that gets paid for it fulltime
* sistpoty would like to have his vhdl parser finished...
<ajmitch> and he's mostly doing GNOME stuff, not MOTU
<TheMuso> ajmitch: I know.
<ajmitch> ogra used to be involved in motu
<ajmitch> but now edubuntu takes all his time, & then some more
<TheMuso> haha yeah
<ajmitch> he's doing a good job with it though
<Nafallo> s/involved/started\ out/ :-)
<ajmitch> Nafallo: well yeah
<Nafallo> hmm. that didn't turned out as english in the end, did it? :-)
<ajmitch> no, but we understood
<Nafallo> YOU did. I didn't :-P
<sistpoty> I was confused by the escaping *g*
<Nafallo> escaping is the shit! :-)
<ajmitch> Nafallo: I'm able to understand my friends' 'txt msging'
<ajmitch> so IRC is easy
<Nafallo> hehe
<Nafallo> I meet a friend studying to be a teacher in English and Swedish when I started out on IRC ;-)
<Nafallo> that, if anything, have shaped me quite well :-).
* ajmitch is just pedantic ;)
* imbrandon is too
<imbrandon> err\
* imbrandon thought that said something else
<imbrandon> hum
<ajmitch> hey imbrandon 
<TheMuso> Heya imbrandon.
<imbrandon> heya ajmitch 
<imbrandon> and TheMuso 
* TheMuso tests another package from ajmitch's list in pbuilder before requesting a sync.
<ajmitch> checked for outstanding sync bugs, and the actual debian bug? :)
<TheMuso> yes I'm doing that.
<ajmitch> some of the debian bugs may not really affect us
<ajmitch> like failures on s390
<imbrandon> or c64
* imbrandon stops
<ajmitch> since I don't think any of us have an s390 at home
<TheMuso> true
<ajmitch> good to see someone filing syncs though :)
<ajmitch> I was going to automate it all ;)
<imbrandon> i would laugh my ass off if someone ported debian to the c64/128
<TheMuso> hahaha
<ajmitch> imbrandon: that would be stupid
<imbrandon> very\
<TheMuso> ajmitch: How could you aotmate that?
<TheMuso> Wouldn't that be somewhat difficult?
<ajmitch> why would it be difficult?
<asantoni> w00t, the mixxx package got accepted! :) :) :)
<asantoni> Thanks to whoever approved it... :) (Stefan Potyra I think) :)
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Determining what actually needed syncing/merging etc.
<ajmitch> TheMuso: well basically everything on the rc list needs synced
<ajmitch> as long as it didn't have an -xubuntuy version
<sistpoty> asantoni: your welcome ;)
<asantoni> :D (sorry, I couldn't find your IRC nick)
* Nafallo imports the key and sees that it infact IS sistpoty :-)
<sistpoty> imbrandon: there is lunix for the c64 actually ;)
<sistpoty> though there is giana sisters as well... and I prefer the latter *g*
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Ah right.
<ajmitch> there'll be few RC bugs fixed at this stage that don't affect us as well
<ajmitch> some of which may be merely policy
<imbrandon> sistpoty, hahaha no way
<sistpoty> imbrandon: just google for lunix
<sistpoty> or http://lng.sourceforge.net/
<imbrandon> zomg
<imbrandon> hahah
<sistpoty> loool... "0.37 bogomips" (on the screenshots page)
<ajmitch> that's scary
<imbrandon> very very
<imbrandon> i might have to find an old 64 just to make a terminal
<imbrandon> lol
* sistpoty got one in his living room (but not connected currently)
<imbrandon> i have 2 one working and one thats gonna be a donner for a pico-itx board
<imbrandon> i've have to get a 3rd for a Lunix system
<imbrandon> lol
<sistpoty> hehe
<imbrandon> with a rs232 connection to the net
<TheMuso> haha
<sistpoty> yay! c64 on the intarweb
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> hum i dont see the screenshots
<imbrandon> neverm,ind
<imbrandon> found em
<ajmitch> hm, I was sure I already request a hinfo sync, mustn't have :)
<ajmitch> either that or it didn;t build on my amd64
* ajmitch needs to get coding & add a comments section to the bug list
<TheMuso> ajmitch: haha
<bddebian> Heya gang
<ajmitch> hello
<TheMuso> ajmitch: COmments would be good, especially for those packages that have bugs that don't affect us, like you previously stated.
<TheMuso> So people wouldn't have to look into them.
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> it'll be a generic app for various lists
<ajmitch> merges, syncs, unmet deps, etc
<bddebian> TheMuso: ajmitch is gonna fix 'em all anyway :-)
<TheMuso> If there's one thing I like about the package pages, with release versions etc, is the list of bugs, even if they are closed.
<ajmitch> bddebian: that's your job
<TheMuso> on lp that is
<bddebian> Gah, you know I can't fix anything :-)
<ajmitch> TheMuso: sure, I wasn't quite going for that with my quick hack of a script :)
<ajmitch> this was mainly an experiment to see if/how it could be done
<ajmitch> it seemed to work
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Of course.
<TheMuso> I'm just saying I find that page handy for checking bugs, more than the +bugs page itself.
<ajmitch> sure
<TheMuso> I like to see closed bugs as well as open ones.
<ajmitch> you want me to change the rc bugs page?
<TheMuso> No no. Tis fine.
<ajmitch> ok, good
<TheMuso> Its not hard for me to go to the page I want.
<crimsun> nice work, ajmitch (RE: RC)
<ajmitch> crimsun: hm, thanks
<ajmitch> I'll try & get something similar to what debian has for unmet deps
<ajmitch> trace down the dependency chain
* Nafallo 2&1> bed
<bddebian> slomo: You still around?
<crimsun> idle for 2h 20m
<ajmitch> plus it's about 3:30am there
<bddebian> Yeah, so? :)
<ajmitch> so not everyone works until 7am like you do
<bddebian> heh
<bddebian> So what are we supposed to do with upstreams with debian dirs?
<ajmitch> take them outside & speak to them convincingly
<bddebian> heh
<ajmitch> with soft words & a big stick
<bddebian> Gah, the damn debian version of orig.tar.gz has it too
<imbrandon> lol
* ajmitch needs a faster build box
* bddebian needs Hobbsee's pointy stick
<sistpoty> anyone working on remerging sim already?=
<ajmitch> nope
<ajmitch> I'm just building & testing syncs before I file bugs
<bddebian> sistpoty!! You're an animal :-)
<ajmitch> an animal?
<sistpoty> bddebian: not really... just wanted to upload one package on which I worked today ;)
<imbrandon> leaste not a lvl30 blood elf
<imbrandon> ;)
* imbrandon puts down the WoW crackpipe
<bddebian> heh
<bddebian> ajmitch: He was uploading revu's today :-)
<imbrandon> getting that working in wine was the worst thing that happened
<bddebian> sistpoty: Well if you get bored, ,you are welcome to review libticonv for me :-)
<sistpoty> bddebian: I'll do that tomorrow, as I'm a little sleepy already... ok?
<lastnode> has anyone seen Fujitsu
<lastnode> ?
<bddebian> sistpoty: No worries, thanks
<bddebian> lastnode: He was on earlier iirc
<lastnode> bddebian, hhtanks
* ajmitch seems to be flooding -bugs today
<TheMuso> Nothing wrong with that.
<TheMuso> lastnode: He's at school.
<TheMuso> He was on a few hours ago.
<lastnode> thanks TheMuso, just ned to talk to him about some packaging
<sistpoty> bddebian: I just took a look at libticonf (since I'm waiting for the other build to finish)...
<sistpoty> bddebian: you should put the gpl disclaimer (as found in the source-code files) into debian/copyright
<bddebian> ??
<bddebian> No digs on Debian, but with the past experiences I have had with them, I am surprised at the state of some of the packaging I see.
<sistpoty> bddebian: hm?
<sistpoty> bddebian: just copy the three gpl paragraphs from one of the files of src/*c to debian/copyright...
<sistpoty> bddebian: also I couldn't find keybuk listed to hold copyright... does he?
<sistpoty> bddebian: (since you put him in there)
<bddebian> sistpoty: he's in aclocal.m4
<bddebian> I don't know if that should be there or not
<sistpoty> bddebian: usually you don't list people appearing from generated files
<sistpoty> (otherwise he'd be in every project using autotools *g*)
<sistpoty> bddebian: and you can drop the empty conflicts-field from control
<sistpoty> bddebian: other than that it's really nice...
<TheMuso> Do MOTUs still submit new packages to revu for others to comment on?
<sistpoty> TheMuso: yes
<sistpoty> TheMuso: but only new as in source new
<TheMuso> sistpoty: THought so, thanks.
<ajmitch> some MOTUs don't :)
<TheMuso> ajmitch: If you are confident in getting everything right, including copyright, I guess thats ok. :)
<TheMuso> FOr you at lesat. :0
<TheMuso> least
<ajmitch> heh
* bddebian is gonna upload a new upstream gtk-gnutella as a matter of fact :-)
<bddebian> sistpoty: Thanks man
<sistpoty> bddebian: np
<sistpoty> bddebian: imo you can just make the changes and upload to ubuntu directly (since +1 from me and +1 from you makes +2 ;)
<bddebian> Scary :-)
<sistpoty> bddebian: just blame me if anyone says something against it... I'll bring it before MC then ;)
<bddebian> heh
<ajmitch> sistpoty: to be judged by your peers? :)
<sistpoty> *g*
<sistpoty> well, seriously, I think we should drop the requirement to have motu's upload new packages to revu...
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> though it can be useful to get feedback
<ajmitch> I don't think it should be a requirement
<bddebian> Aye
<bddebian> I especially need review of my license/copyright crap :-(
<sistpoty> rather make it s.th. like "motu's are encouraged to upload new packages to revu to get some review" 
<ajmitch> since it's ignored often enough by naughty people like myself
<ajmitch> or sometimes things are reviewed within a team, like the mono team
<ajmitch> since we're all core devs in there
<TheMuso> IMO the biggest difficulty for a lot of people, even those who are awesome packagers is the copyright file.
<TheMuso> I'm guessing
<sistpoty> well... copyright is sometimes really hard... e.g. for some packages I've reviewed it was more a blind guess that some data might be non-free, and only closer inspection revealed that this was the case
<sistpoty> (esp. game packages)
<ajmitch> certainly
* sistpoty hates it if me cannot simply grep for copyright *g*
<TheMuso> sistpoty: yeah.
<sistpoty> hehe, I just added new packages policy for motu's to the motu-meeting agenda :)
<ajmitch> yay
<ajmitch> next meeting in 2 weeks
<ajmitch> can you add the date we decided there as well?
<ajmitch> oh it is
* ajmitch is blind
<ajmitch> 11pm NZDT, I should still be awake
* sistpoty will need to get up early
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> 'early' = before noon?
<sistpoty> exactly *g*
<ajmitch> no wonder, if you're still awake at this hour
<sistpoty> well... I should be in bed right now... but sim is still building (and just won't stop) :(
<TheMuso> Nice. 9 PM.
<TheMuso> I'll be able to do that.
<ajmitch> hence why we're rotating the times
<TheMuso> Right.
* TheMuso feels that now he is a MOTU, he should step up his participation.
<TheMuso> Is it imperative that you list a copyright holder's email address in the copyright file?
<sistpoty> TheMuso: it's nice to have the info present
<TheMuso> sistpoty: Right.
* ajmitch wonders what else can go on the agenda for the next meeting
<sistpoty> hm... I've just been thinking about a revu-sprint, but actually we should have one *before* the next meeting, since there is only one week left until FF after the meeting
<bddebian> sistpoty: Who needs a revu sprint with you on the case? ;-)
<sistpoty> bddebian: I haven't been reviewing that much lately :(
* TheMuso hopes to be ready for reviewing by then.
<sistpoty> hm... maybe we should have a short reviewing-school session?
<ajmitch> great idea
<TheMuso> Yep.
<ajmitch> bddebian & you can lead it
<TheMuso> Its not so much I don't know what to look for, its feeling confident that what I say is or isn't correct, is the right decision.
<bddebian> TheMuso: pfft, I'm usually wrong :-)
<TheMuso> bddebian: I don't want to be.
<bddebian> Me either
<TheMuso> I am a bit of a perfectionist.
<bddebian> Oh no, not another ajmitch ;)
<TheMuso> And, there is the fact that we are working on software that potentially will be used by lots of people.
<ajmitch> or noone ;)
<bddebian> exactly :-)
<TheMuso> ajmitch: I don't like to look at it that way.
* ajmitch has packages that are used by many, many people
<TheMuso> I work on packages that certainly get used by a vocal user group.
* bddebian has no packages
<ajmitch> bddebian: really?
<ajmitch> I find that hard to believe
<bddebian> Nope
* sistpoty maintains only 2
<TheMuso> Nevertheless, IMO the fact is that this stuff needs to work and install as well as we can make it do so.
<ajmitch> of course
<ScottK> About the agenda for the next meeting...  I have gotten different answers from different MOTUs about what to do about upstream supplied debin dirs.  IMO, if they don't suck, there's nothing wrong with using them, but I'd like to know what the policy is and have it consistently applied....
* ScottK has no packages waiting to be reviewed, so I have to stop the conversation some other way...
<bddebian> ScottK: :-)
<bddebian> tritium!!
<tritium> hi bddebian :)
<TheMuso> ScottK: Good point.
<ajmitch> ScottK: write it on the wiki then
<ScottK> Which wiki page?
<ajmitch> MOTU/Meetings
<ScottK> OK.  Got it.
<ScottK> Added.  Found a slightly more polite way to say use it if it doesn't suck.
<ajmitch> heh
<bddebian> heh
<sistpoty> sheesh... just got the .changes mail that Adri2000 already merged sim. damn mail delays :(
<TheMuso> sistpoty: I've had a couple that have taken a while to come through.
<sistpoty> anyways I'm off to bed now
<sistpoty> gn8 everyone
<TheMuso> Night sistpoty 
<ScottK> Is it a bug that a Universe package (a postfix policy daemon) is classified as "very urgent"?
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/whitelister/0.8-3
<TheMuso> ScottK: No.
<TheMuso> My guess is that package was from Debian and it was a very important fix.
<TheMuso> And when Ubuntu was autosyncing, thats what it got.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> So that changes based on the urgency of the last update?
<TheMuso> Yes
<TheMuso> All it does is reflect what was in the changelog.
<ScottK> Thanks.  Checked the changelog and that's exactly what it was.
* ScottK learns more about this stuff all the time.
<bddebian> Anyone know wtf this is?  I just now got it and I haven't changed anything:
<bddebian> debian/rules:76: *** commands commence before first target.  Stop.
<ajmitch> without seeing debian/rules, I can't say for certain
<bddebian> What's weird is that it worked like 2 minutes ago
<ajmitch> ah, then you must have broken it
<ScottK> Computers usually work like that...
* ScottK will be curious to hear what it was.
<bddebian> ScottK: Dunno, I just copied back my working copy :-)
<ScottK> Stuff happens I guess.
<ScottK> I'd appreciate a pointer to where something documents what ${misc:Depends} does.  I'm looked in the Debian New Maintainers guide, the Debian Policy guide, and their packaging manual with no luck.
<TheMuso> Thats weird. I would have thought it would be documented somewhere.
<ScottK> I'm sure it is.  I just can't seem to find it.
<ScottK> TheMuso: Found it in the debhelper man page.
<TheMuso> ah ok
<bddebian> Damn I hate having to add man pages :-(
* ScottK has found it easier than trying to patch existing man pages to be correct for Debian unique things.
<TheMuso> Man pages are alright once you get around the syntax.
<TheMuso> I have to look at another for reference however whenever I do edit one.
<bddebian> Aye but for a GUI package I find it stupid :-)
* ScottK has seen more than one man page that just said "Hey - the documentation is located in X, go read it there".
<bddebian> Gnight folks
* ScottK waved goodby to bddebian...
<ScottK> Good night everyone.
<TheMuso> Lovely!
<TheMuso> SPeakup with hardware synths in 2.6.20 is screwed!
* TheMuso is surviving with software speech on this box which is painfully slow
<StevenK> Serves you right for running feisty. :-P
<TheMuso> har har har
<TheMuso> I've got to get this resolved at some point however.
<TheMuso> It has to do with the kernel and speakup fighting over a serial port I think.
<TheMuso> I'm going to report a bug once I have got san ISA synth functioning.
<TheMuso> WHich will give me some sanity.
<TheMuso> And it looks like spambayes needs work as well.
<TheMuso> great!
<Lutin> hay guys. How comes that libc6-dev has conflicting files with libpthread-dev ?
<Lutin> (edgy)
<StevenK> Because they provide the same files
<zakame> hmm because libc6-dev has -pthread?
<zakame> oh, there  you go, from StevenK
<Lutin> shouldn't happen without at least a replaces: relation
<Lutin> here, dpkg returns an error
<Lutin> just not possible to pbuild something using libpthread then
<StevenK> Don't use libpthread-dev, just use the files provided by libc6-dev
<Lutin> StevenK: doesnt solve the problem, programs still can't link against libpthread as it's not getting installed
<Lutin> crimsun: around ?
<StevenK> % dpkg -S /lib/libpthread.so.0
<StevenK> libc6: /lib/libpthread.so.0
<Lutin> StevenK: libpthread provides symblols that the libc6 version doesn't
<Amaranth> a program shouldn't be using them? :)
<Lutin> haha :)
<StevenK> I'd agree with that, libc6 has been providing pthreads for *ages*
<Lutin> StevenK: anyways, that's not the answer
<Lutin> StevenK: I'm not going to say 'go fix your program, naughty developer' just because you have a packaging bug
<Lutin> s/you/we
<Amaranth> 'naughty developer' must not have any debian or ubuntu users, i think they've both had this setup for ages
<StevenK> I've just installed libpthread-dev on my Edgy machine
<Amaranth> so did i, on feisty
<Lutin> StevenK: libc6-dev installed as well, and getting no error ?
<Amaranth> but it pulls in the _evil_ libpthread20 that caused a crapload of bugs recently
<StevenK> Lutin: Correct
<StevenK> Actually, it did fail
<Amaranth> well, one bug, lots of people hitting it
<Lutin> StevenK: libpthread-bug / libc6-dev versions ?
<Amaranth> Lutin: notice that nothing in ubuntu depends on libpthread20
<zakame> its pthreads emulation
<Amaranth> afaik it's only there for old proprietary junk
<TheMuso> ooooooooooooooooh sanity!
<Amaranth> Description: The GNU Portable Threads (pthread emulation)
<Amaranth> evil
<TheMuso> Now! Time to report this kernel bug.
<zakame> TheMuso: quite
<zakame> Amaranth too
<Lutin> Amaranth: I don't care if anything in ubuntu ever have or will lnk against it. I'm just pointing out that it conflicts with libc6 without any relationship between the packages
<dholbach> good morning
<Lutin> and that is a bug, whether pthread is evil or not
<TheMuso> zakame: Sorry, just upgraded to feisty, and speakup for serial devices is majorly broken.
<Amaranth> Lutin: i wouldn't say they have any relationship
<StevenK> Whoa, pth is in main
<Amaranth> StevenK: i was surprised too
<zakame> TheMuso: no prob, actually I'll be upgrading to feisty in a moment too :)
<Lutin> Amaranth: they provide the same file ...
<Lutin> apt-file search /usr/include/pthread.h
<Lutin> libc6-dev: usr/include/pthread.h
<Lutin> libpthread-dev: usr/include/pthread.h
<Amaranth> Lutin: would you say one replaces the other?
<Amaranth> Lutin: or are they just two implementations of the same thing that have some reason to exist independently?
<zakame> would it therefore be possible to let libpthread-dev put its stuff in /usr/include/libpthread/
<zakame> ?
<Lutin> Amaranth: I'd say nothing, I'm no libc hacker. I'd just like to have the opinion of some crackheads around :] 
<Amaranth> Lutin: I'd say there is no packaging bug
<Lutin> dholbach: around ?
<dholbach>  hey Lutin
<dholbach> yes
<Amaranth> Lutin: unless you think totem-xine and totem-gstreamer conflicting with each other is a packaging bug too :)
<zakame> I'd say that libpthread-dev is still there because for some archs there may be no libc6-dev providing the same file
<Lutin> dholbach: seems that libc6-dev and libpthread-dev both usr/include/pthread.h without anything done to handle this possible conflict
<Lutin> dholbach: bug or feature ?
<zakame> I'm looking through packages.d.o and its the same situation
<StevenK> What about bugs filed against libpthread20 in Debian?
<dholbach> Lutin: I don't know - I'd personally ask the last uploaders
<dholbach> I'm quite happy I never touched libc6, and I look forward to quiet days without having to do that. :)
<zakame> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=379413
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 379413 in libpthread-dev "fails to install" [Normal,Closed]  
<ajmitch> dholbach!
<Amaranth> Lutin: I thought you said they have a Conflicts line
<dholbach> ajmitch!!!
<zakame> blame panthera for it :P
<Lutin> Amaranth: no, no. theres _nothing_
<StevenK> I note libpthread-dev installs fine on Feisty.
<zakame> StevenK: 2.0.7-3?
<TheMuso> Gotta love using an ISA synth for speech. :)
<TheMuso> crashes easily however
<Lutin> dholbach: edgy has version 2.0.7-2ubuntu2, fixed in debian 2.0.7-3, then need to merge the change in ubuntu and go through the sru thing ?
<dholbach> Lutin: I don't know
<zakame> does it really merit to make it to sru?
<Lutin> zakame: dunno, just asking
<StevenK> zakame: -4
<zakame> StevenK: yes, same in etch
<\sh> moins
* dholbach adds the new MOTUs to UWN.
<TheMuso> dholbach: I'd rather be one who works in the background making everybody's distro great. :)
<dholbach> TheMuso: you deserve to be on there :)
<zakame> hmm cowbuilder --create doesn't seem to work on feisty
<TheMuso> dholbach: I know.
* dholbach hugs TheMuso
<TheMuso> aw thanks
<StevenK> TheMuso: Oh congrats, I had no idea you had ascended to such lofty heights.
<TheMuso> StevenK: Its called modisty.
<zakame> moedsty
<zakame> er, modesty
<StevenK> TheMuso: :-)
<ajmitch> dholbach: I thought the new MOTUs were already on the UWN draft
<dholbach> ajmitch: oh?
<dholbach> ajmitch: Adri2000 and TheMuso?
<ajmitch> 2006-01-30 Ubuntu Technical Board
<ajmitch>     *
<ajmitch>       Timo Aaltonen, Adrien Cunin and Luke Yelavich were approved as new UbuntuDevelopers
<ajmitch>     *
<ajmitch>       The MotuProcessesSpec proposal was discussed, and several revisions were agreed, which Daniel Holbach agreed to document. The revised proposal will then be reviewed by the full Technical Board via email for approval.
<ajmitch> bah
<ajmitch> mdz added TB stuff
<dholbach> alright
<dholbach> then I added it to the wrong UWN :)
<dholbach> that was 29?
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> sorry
<ajmitch> that was 30
<ajmitch> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue30
<dholbach> oh... must have missed it then
<ajmitch> and you missed 1 motu, very sad :)
<dholbach> and I even wrote Luke's name wrong
* dholbach wonders where this day is going to go
<TheMuso> dholbach: hahaha
* dholbach bangs head on the table
* TheMuso returns to fixing up spambayes.
<TheMuso> for feisty
* TheMuso can now start filtering his email for spam again.
* imbrandon puts a pillow under dholbach head as to not dammage our fearless leader
<StevenK> fearless or feared?
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> moins StevenK 
* StevenK waves
<TheMuso> Hey imbrandon.
<imbrandon> heya TheMuso 
* imbrandon makes coffee
* TheMuso hopes he didn't break spambayes too much. :)
<StevenK> TheMuso: First upload?
<TheMuso> StevenK: No.
<StevenK> Oh. What was that?
<TheMuso> But the source had to be patched to make python 2.5 happy.
* StevenK can't even remember what his first was. :-(
<imbrandon> hrm, i dont rember what mine was either 
<imbrandon> lol
<TheMuso> A merge actually.
<TheMuso> gramps
<StevenK> I could probably find out given I don't delete anything.
<StevenK> steven@liquified:~/ubuntu/done% find . -name '*.upload' | wc -l
<StevenK> 80
<TheMuso> StevenK: I have made a folder that all my upload related mail goes into.
<dholbach> hi imbrandon, not necessary, thanks :)
<imbrandon> dholbach, hehe
<imbrandon> kbfx was my first iirc
<imbrandon> not 100% sure though
<StevenK> inn2, according to my mail box
<StevenK> Not sure if I trust that
<StevenK> Ah, that's right, the format of the mail changed from dak to LP
<TheMuso> StevenK: So you were around when they had soyoz teething problems eh? Fun fun fun.
* StevenK nods
<Fujitsu> TheMuso, you were around too. It's still having them now!
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: If you are referring to some mail taking several hours to arrive, yes I'd agree.
<Fujitsu> (not as bad, but still annoying at times)
<StevenK> From: Ubuntu Installer <katie@jackass.warthogs.hbd.com>
<StevenK> Date: Sat, 10 Dec 2005 11:50:03 +0000 (GMT)
<Fujitsu> Or the lovely eating of uploads rather frequently.
<TheMuso> What happens when that occurs?
<Fujitsu> The upload vanishes without a trace.
<TheMuso> aah
<Fujitsu> Or sometimes with a trace, that is a hung thread, then the threads collect as more get eaten, and the box explodes.
<TheMuso> I'd almost thought one of mine did that last night
<TheMuso> Until the message saying that the package was accepted arrived.
<StevenK> TheMuso: If it seems the upload has vanished, ask in -devel
<TheMuso> Then I received the upload acceptance mail when I checked this morning.
<TheMuso> After waiting 6 or so hours, yeah I will.
<StevenK> Last time I waited for about an hour
* StevenK waits for his bacula upload to be pushed through.
<StevenK> With the most irritating bug fixed.
<StevenK> bacula-traymonitor Recommends kde | desktop-environment, and aptitude installs Recommends
<TheMuso> ooo lovely.
<StevenK> So you mark bacula-traymonitor to be installed, and aptitude says "Sure. I just need to download 800Mb of stuff, okay?"
<TheMuso> ouch
<imbrandon> nice
<TheMuso> ?
<TheMuso> You referring to StevenK's comments earlier about a package?
<Adri2000> does anyone has an idea about http://librarian.launchpad.net/6034262/buildlog_ubuntu-feisty-i386.sim_0.9.4.2-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ? same failure as the previous version uploaded by gpocentek and it builds fine in a pbuilder
<TheMuso> bringing it up now.
<TheMuso> hmm dunno
<TheMuso> SOmething to do with debian/control.
<TheMuso> Have you changed anything in there?
<Adri2000> nothing
<TheMuso> And you said it built fine in a pbuilder?
<TheMuso> Weird.
<Adri2000> on the buildds, 0.9.4-1ubuntu1 successfully built, 0.9.4.1~2-1ubuntu1 FTBFS (same strange error) and now 0.9.4.2-1ubuntu1 FTBFS
* Fujitsu looks.
<Fujitsu> All looks good to me... Must be the buildds mangling either a Package or Architecture line out of it. Talk to one of the buildd admins.
<Adri2000> yep, I will ask Mithrandir once he has finished to release herd 3
<StevenK> Then of course it's going to fail again
<StevenK> Ooops
* TheMuso is increasingly thinking about writing a userspace console screen reader as his first practicle project for learning C. :)
* StevenK missed the "-- more --" at the bottom of the irssi window.
<Q-FUNK> can anybody think of something similar to Xsession.d that would exist in a user's home directory?
<StevenK> .Xsession
<StevenK> Except that doesn't have to exist
<StevenK> (It might be .xsession, it's been a long while since I've needed it)
<imbrandon> ugh, i hate "this is the year of ....." statements , ipod, iphone, linux, linux in enterprise, linux in schools, linux running the comode, vista .......... blah
<imbrandon> see StevenK i told you aptitude tried to be too smart for its own good
<StevenK> Hah
<imbrandon> i see nothing wrong with recomending a DE , hehe
<imbrandon> after all its a gui  prog
<StevenK> Neither do I, just recommend a few of them
<imbrandon> hehe d-e should have covered most
<StevenK> It doesn't seem to, actually
<StevenK> Considering the package doesn't exist
<imbrandon> that sucks
<imbrandon> imho thats the bug 
<imbrandon> make a virt one like m-t-a
<imbrandon> etc
<StevenK> Indeed, my bacula change is a workaround
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> i know giving you hell in reality
<imbrandon> +, just
* imbrandon yawns
<ScottK> I was looking at doing a synch request for adblock off of ajmitch's list, but that version also includes changes to support iceweasel naming/versioning, so I think it is going to need Ubuntu specific changes to work.
<ScottK> Do I sync first (since there are no current Ubuntu specific changes) and then fix it or do I do a 'merge' with initial Ubuntu unique stuff?
<ScottK> Finally, is there anywhere that the iceweasel/firefox naming/versioning differences are written down?
* ScottK is wondering if Ubuntu is going to take Firefox direct from upstream if we aren't going to have to do the same thing with extensions too...
<zul> afaik firefox is from upstream
<bddebian> Heya gang
<zakame> evening MOTUs (and everyone :)
<geser> dholbach: is there a reason why the poll for crimsun for MC starts nearly 11 hours later than the other four?
<dholbach> geser: is it really 11h?
<dholbach> geser: ask Mark - he set it up
<geser> opens 2007-02-02 11:50:51 CET
<geser> the other have "opens 2007-02-02 01:00:00 CET"
<dholbach> thanks geser for noticing
<crimsun> Lutin: pong
<crimsun> nixternal: pong
<nixternal> crimsun: THANKS. that's all I wanted to say
<Toadstool> g'morning everybody
<bddebian> Heya Toadstool
<Toadstool> hi bddebian!
<crimsun> nixternal: eh?!
<nixternal> the kernel patch for my audio
<crimsun> a pox on your audio!
<nixternal> I never knew that the mute button would eluminate if I muted the system until the 2.6.20-6 kernel
* crimsun returns to Ardour2
<nixternal> so it add more functionality beside better sound :)
* nixternal reboots this server
<nixternal>  11:34:12 up 18 days, 53 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.35, 0.38, 0.16
<nixternal> ahh, it can wait :)
<bddebian> any of you have gtk-gnutella installed by any chance?
<bddebian> And wtf am I supposed to do about an oversized icon lintian error?
<zul> i dont know reduce it?
<bddebian> But's it's used elsewhere in the source so I don't know the ramifications.  I suppose I could reduce it and stick it in debian/
<bddebian> Anyone know of a CL program I can use to change the .xpm file from 42x42 to 38x38?
<imbrandon> imagemagic?
<imbrandon> s/c/k/g 
<coNP> actually s/c/ck/g :)
<imbrandon> shhh ;)
<crimsun> bddebian: why not (wrt #-bugs)?
<bddebian> I don't need the embarrasment :-)
<crimsun> pfft
<Toadstool> haha
<ajmitch> morning
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<ajmitch> hi
<Nafallo> !info torsmo
<ubotu> Package torsmo does not exist in any distro I know
<Lure> how can I check if something is -proposed repo - bug 73617
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73617 in digikam "SRU proposal" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73617
<Lure> wrong, bug 75017 is correct
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75017 in kubuntu-default-settings "SRU: remove /.hidden file " [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75017
<bddebian> slomo: If you get around and you are bored would you mind taking a look at my gtk-gnutella on REVU for me?  I grabbed the latest upstream stable release.
<slomo> bddebian: hi :) i trust you to do it right... but if you really want i can take a look ;)
<Loevborg> Is there some place where I can read up on Java in Ubuntu?
<slomo> bddebian: just upload if you're fairly sure that it is right
<bddebian> slomo: Well I can't figure out why my reduced icon isn't installing :-(
<Loevborg> Especially why "freemind" is not in the archive; maybe I can help.
<Adri2000> hi slomo, I was looking at the blam merge... :S what are we doing about this one?
<slomo> Adri2000: probably a sync... why?
<slomo> bddebian: hm, did it work before?
<Adri2000> I see at least the PlanetUbuntu.patch that we should keep no?
<bddebian> slomo: No I added the file because lintian was complaining about the size of the icon for the Debian menu
<bddebian> Adri2000: Check for a new upstream ;-)
<Adri2000> 1.8.4 available
<slomo> bddebian: well, if it was broken before already :) anyway, i'll probably take a look later
<bddebian> slomo: I think my install -m is just in the wrong place, I'm just drawing a blank :-(
<bddebian> Bah, my buddy geser will yell at me about it ;-)
<slomo> bddebian: if we always check for new upstream etc we will increase the delta to debian even more and will come to the point where we can't handle it anymore
<slomo> only do it for stuff you really care about or when it fixes bugs ;)
<bddebian> slomo: Well the packaging was piss poor anyway and had a couple of RC bugs in Debian
<slomo> bddebian: i know... the debian maintainer doesn't believe in autogenerated dependencies for one ;)
<Adri2000> slomo: what do you think if I take the last version in debian (1.8.3), package 1.8.4 and add the PlanetUbuntu.patch? maybe some other changes needed, I will check, but the current merge is really not easy to do and we have a lot of, too much, diff with debian
<slomo> Adri2000: sounds good... the debian package should be almost the same as the ubuntu one anways... just look at the changelog to see which changes we have, i've mentioned everything there
<Adri2000> so rather than trying to merge, I'd use the debian package, add the last upstream release on it, and add the few changes really needed
<Adri2000> http://merges.ubuntu.com/b/blam/REPORT see the number of conflicting files :/
<Adri2000> slomo: if I do that, I won't keep the ubuntu changelog entries, is it ok anyway?
<slomo> Adri2000: i don't care and there should be only mine in there iirc
<Adri2000> +blam (1.8.2-2ubuntu6) breezy; urgency=low
<Adri2000> 6 versions during breezy
<Adri2000> anyway, I'll do my best and try to not break everything :)
<crimsun> if you do, you get to fix it.
<crimsun> :-)
<Adri2000> I know... :p
<TheMuso> Hey MOTUs.
<ajmitch> hi TheMuso 
<Adri2000> hey TheMuso 
<bddebian> Hi TheMuso
<geser> bddebian: why should I yell at you?
<bddebian> geser: Because I have something wrong and you are good at catching them :-)
<geser> bddebian: I didn't yell at you yet :)
<bddebian> geser: I'm teasing man, I appreciate you looking at my stuff! :)
<ajmitch> holy holbach!
<bddebian> heh
<dholbach> hehe :)
<bddebian> geser: Done yet? :)
<ajmitch> bddebian: fixed universe yet?
<ajmitch> dholbach: so how'd they choose that name for you? :)
<dholbach> no idea
<dholbach> honestly ;-)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Of course :)
<ajmitch> bddebian: great, i can slack off now
<ajmitch> dholbach: 2 weeks for votes?
<dholbach> ajmitch: it's what it says on LP, right?
<ajmitch> yes
<dholbach> or did I get it wrong?
<dholbach> ok
<ajmitch> next motu meeting is on the 14th
<ajmitch> would be nice to have final results just before then, if the polls can be adjusted
<dholbach> I don't think that's necessary
<dholbach> do we really need the MOTU Council in place for the meeting?
<dholbach> the council will need abit of time for bootstrapping anyway
<ajmitch> it'd not needed for the meeting, but would be nice to have
<ajmitch> we can give directions & things to do long before then anyway
* ajmitch has only filed about 25 sync requests so far
<dholbach> we'll see how it works out
<ajmitch> still plenty on the list & there's also unmet deps, FTBFS, etc :)
<dholbach> yeah
<ajmitch> rc bug list is updated each day now
<ajmitch> I'll get some others done this weekend
* ScottK looked at synching firefox adblock off the RC list, but it looks like it'll have to be modified for Ubuntu now.
<ajmitch> yes, each package on the list will definitely need checked
<ajmitch> I need to add a comments field so I can mark in comments where needed
<ScottK> Since FF is coming from upstream and not through Debian, would it make sense for FF extensions to be taken direct too?
<ajmitch> depends which is less effort
<ScottK> Otherwise there is a never ending stream of iceweasel/firefox changes to deal with.
* ScottK will try and look more deeply into that one tonight then.
<ajmitch> I don't know how you can grab extensions from upstream without packaging them yourself
<ScottK> Yes, but that may well be less trouble than trying to deal with iceweasel/firefox indefinitely.
<TheMuso> Do wee have an FTBFS list yet?
<ajmitch> not yet
<ajmitch> need a full archive rebuild
<ajmitch> I don't quite have the bandwidth for that :)
<TheMuso> haha
<TheMuso> Fair enough
<ajmitch> lucas offered to help out with that
<lidb> Hello, I am a newbie of REVU
<lidb> who can help re-sync the REVU uploaders keyring? thanks
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Right.
<ajmitch> lidb: when did you add yourself to the launchpad team?
<lidb> ajmitch: just now, my email is lidaobing@gmail.com
<ajmitch> ok, keyring is syncing
<lidb> ajmitch: thanks
<lidb> a upload is broken, llk-linux_2.3~beta1-1ubuntu1.dsc is created and i can't reupload, what should I do?
<Adri2000> lidb: ask ajmitch to remove it from incoming
<lidb> ajmitch: are you here? can you help remove llk-linux* in incoming, thanks
<ajmitch> yes, just a min
<ajmitch> done
<lidb> ajmitch: thanks
<DktrKranz> i was looking at bug 73512
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73512 in edgy-backports "Please backport beagle from feisty to edgy" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73512
<DktrKranz> it was approved for backports
<DktrKranz> bud build process failed
<DktrKranz> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/beagle/0.2.14-0ubuntu3~edgy1
<DktrKranz> weird, isn't it?
<ajmitch> not particularly
<DktrKranz> it sound strange to me: why prevu didn't noticed it?
<Adri2000> nobody merging mpd?
<crimsun> you are?
<Adri2000> not yet, and maybe lionel wants to do it
<lionel> Yes I can do it :)
<Adri2000> great :)
<lionel> Adri2000: thansk for the hl, I would not have seen that otherwise ;)
<TheMuso> I would have if I knew it was up for merge. :)
<gnomefreak> was X or kernel upgraded in edgy the past few days?
<DktrKranz> some friends of mine was reading this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2007-February/000476.html
<DktrKranz> they noticed packages were not uploaded
<DktrKranz> is it a normal behaviour for security updates?
<keescook> DktrKranz: which package did they not find?
<DktrKranz> they was after http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gtk+2.0/libgtk2.0-0_2.10.6-0ubuntu3.1_i386.deb
<keescook> DktrKranz: ah... right you are.
<keescook> eek
<keescook> one sec
<DktrKranz> packages are on launchpad
<DktrKranz> thanks ;)
<keescook> DktrKranz: yeah, they'll be out to the archive in a bit.  the publisher was frozen due to the herd3 release.  geh.
<DktrKranz> ah, ok
<DktrKranz> i'll report it to italian community
<DktrKranz> thanks again ;)
#ubuntu-motu 2007-02-02
<sistpoty> hi folks
<coNP> hi sistpoty 
<sistpoty> hi coNP
<ScottK> Hi sistpoty.
<sistpoty> hi ScottK
<coNP> sistpoty: I tried out what you suggested, concerning bug 82436, however recommends is not enough, because recommended packages are not installed by default (neither by gnome-app-install)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82436 in wesnoth "wesnoth-all meta-package request (for gnome-app-install)" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82436
<sistpoty> coNP: recommends still aren't installed by default? I though this spec would have been implemented some time ago :/
<coNP> not by apt-get nor gnome-app-installer
<sistpoty> coNP: however I still think recommends is the saner way than to add a meta-package...
<coNP> sistpoty: sure, but what to do if I want that packages to be installed
<sistpoty> coNP: the package manager *should* provide a mechanism for the recommends, so this would then be not a bug of wesnoth
<sistpoty> lol, now this is a funny (C) entry: Copyright (C) 2001 Queen of England
<TheMuso> sistpoty: lol
<Toadstool> gar, I hate LP polls system...
<ajmitch> everyone does
<ajmitch> I suppose we'd better start voting for the council
<Toadstool> already done :)
* ajmitch hasn't voted yet :)
<Toadstool> hurry up, only 13 days left !
<ajmitch> bah
* ajmitch wonders who to decline
* TheMuso goes to vote.
<ajmitch> oh, andrew mitchell
* ajmitch declines him
<Toadstool> hehe
<Fujitsu> Hah.
<TheMuso> hahaha
* Fujitsu wonders when the new-upstream-version frenzy will start... I'm surprised it hasn't already.
* ajmitch shrugs
<ajmitch> people still have a couple of days
<Fujitsu> Almost a week, in fact.
<ajmitch> it shouldn't start until about 2 hours before UVF
<Fujitsu> Hahaha
<crimsun> or 2 hours after UVF. :-)
<ajmitch> more likely
<TheMuso> heh
<ajmitch> crimsun: you're ready & willing to stand for the council?
<crimsun> must be an imposter
<ajmitch> I feared as much
<shawarma> Fujitsu: I've got a packaging marathon planned this weekend. :-) 
<Toadstool> what's that? running ~42 kms with a laptop while packaging?
<ajmitch> Toadstool: it's easier if you use something like one of those new nokia devices
<Toadstool> that's cheating :)
<shawarma> Toadstool: Close. We've got a 24 hour free software hacking session at the university. I'm going to spend my time catching up on packaging.
<Fujitsu> A laptop? That's crazy! You need to carry a desktop!
<Toadstool> with a 21" CRT?
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: ssh 
<Fujitsu> Toadstool, yep.
<shawarma> http://www.digitalfog.com/gallery/PortableComputer.jpg
<shawarma> That's a classic. :-)
<ajmitch> shame it refuses direct links
<shawarma> ajmitch: Really? http://www.digitalfog.com/gallery/portablecomputer.htm
<shawarma> Better?
<Fujitsu> Gah!
<Fujitsu> What a great beryl version number:
<Fujitsu> 0.1.9999.1~0beryl1
<Fujitsu> (That's 0.2.0rc1)
<shawarma> Yeah, i don't get that either. They're actually using ~'s, so why not 0.2~rc1?
<Fujitsu> Exactly what I thought.
<Fujitsu> If they didn't know about ~, it might be reasonable.
<crimsun> I scolded Trevino, but he didn't understand 0.2~rc1-0ubuntu1, apparently.
<shawarma> Kids.. 
<shawarma> :-)
* Fujitsu stomps on shawarma a bit.
<ajmitch> heh
* ajmitch wonders if dpkg-deb should have some mandatory skill questions to unlock it
<Fujitsu> Hah.
<shawarma> crimsun: Thanks for your help with the aoss stuff, by the way. I got it working. 
<ajmitch> Hobbsee!!
<shawarma> crimsun: I have now succesfully reencoded one of those nasty DRM-infested WMA things to ogg by way of VirtualBox, WinXP, ALSA/OSS emulation, the alsa file plugin, mplayer and oggenc. Wicked!
<Hobbsee> ajmitch!!!
<shawarma> I had to install WinXP to do it, but I got rid of the crappy DRM stuff. I can't really figure out the karma in that..
<crimsun> shawarma: :-)
<crimsun> hmm, does it make sense to be able to approve or disapprove $self in those polls?
* shawarma wanders off to get a few hours of sleep.
<shawarma> Goodnight, guys!
<shawarma> and Hobsee.
<shawarma> :-)
<crimsun> 'night
<Hobbsee> hey shawarma.  night!
<Hobbsee> crimsun: in which polls?
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: Read ubuntu-motu@.
<ajmitch> crimsun: the poll info is arbitrary, not tied to a person
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: the MOTU council one?
<ajmitch> they just happen to have names
<TheMuso> Hobbsee: Yep.
<TheMuso> It would be better if it/c
* ajmitch doesn't understand why the votes we cast are protected by these top s3kr3t keys
<TheMuso> It would be better if it had more election style polls.
<ajmitch> sure
<TheMuso> haha
<ajmitch> polls on LP suck
<Fujitsu> ajmitch, so it can't possibly be traced to you.
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: Point.
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: that doesn't explain why I need to enter some random string to get access to my votes again
<ajmitch> classic quote
<ajmitch> 23:57 < sabdfl> oh for heavens sake!
<ajmitch> 23:57 < sabdfl> the poll system is driving *me* nuts
<Fujitsu> ajmitch, yes it does.
<Fujitsu> Heheh, yeah.
<Fujitsu> ajmitch, how else can it track the votes?
<geser> ajmitch: LP seems to only know you voted but not how
<Fujitsu> geser, of course. That's how it
<Fujitsu> *it's secret.
<ajmitch> it can track how we voted, just not show it anywhere
<Fujitsu> But then the LP people can see it.
<ajmitch> big deal :)
<geser> Fujitsu: if the LP people can see how each motu voted why this secret keys?
<Fujitsu> geser, the point is, with the secret keys they /can't/ see it.
<Fujitsu> That's the whole point.
<Fujitsu> Without them (ie. a public or semi-secret poll) they can.
<geser> crimsun: the upload of php4-yaz for dapper-updates you sponsored in sep 2006 got rejected now (bug 58564)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58564 in php4-yaz "php4-yaz won't install (broken dependency)" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/58564
<zul> whats the url again for the voting?
<geser> zul: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/+polls
<crimsun> geser: what was the rationale?
<geser> there was none in that e-mail
<crimsun> hmm. I presume it's because we didn't go through dapper-proposed.
<geser> did it exist in sep 2006 already?
<crimsun> no idea, but let's do it now.
<crimsun> we likely didn't have motu-sru in sept '06
<geser> I'd open a sru bug for it but I don't have a dapper system (or chroot) to test the package
* sistpoty is off to bed now
<sistpoty> gn8 everyone
<crimsun> slomo: HAL issue should be fixed now [http://hg-mirror.alsa-project.org/alsa-kernel?cs=fc216dd0eb92 ] 
<gnomefreak> crimsun: good luck going for motu-council
<crimsun> thanks
<zul> there should be like a debate or something....ooh...attack ads
<ajmitch> sure
<ajmitch> what do you want people to debate?
<ajmitch> and I suppose you want election speeches & all
<zul> damn straight
* ajmitch kindly declines the nomination
<zul> wohoo..
<TheMuso> haha
<ScottK> This is OT, but an interesting vector for security issues that I wouldn't have thought of ..  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/6320865.stm - voice commands.
<DarkMageZ> hmm, that would be fun
<DarkMageZ> the riaa would just release some fake torrents with commands to delete all mp3s
<DarkMageZ> the problem tho would be since the voice software has to be trained to that particular persons voice. getting a voice to work against that persons voice profile would be alittle challenging
<DarkMageZ> luckily ubuntu doesn't do any voice stuff that i know of :)
<bddebian> Heya gang
<TheMuso> Heya bddebian.
<bddebian> Hi TheMuso
<ajmitch> hello bddebian 
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<ScottK> Seems like a quiet night.
<bddebian> No kidding eh? :-)
<imbrandon> scarry
<imbrandon> rm debian/patches/sparc-asm.patch
<imbrandon> err
<ScottK> Herd 3 freeze is maybe a little demotivating....
<imbrandon> ScottK, its only for main ( and only for a day or two )
<imbrandon> no reason to stop universe
<imbrandon> or main for that matter
* imbrandon is working on a main package atm
<imbrandon> just have to wait to upload
<ScottK> Understand, just trying to figure out why it's so quiet.
* ScottK is busy buying my wife a new cel phone at the moment.
<imbrandon> lots of times its quite in here ;)
<imbrandon> hrm
<imbrandon> who wants to figure out an archive problem?
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> libgpod is in depwait for python-eyed3 but is built
* imbrandon is puizzled
<imbrandon> puzzled*
<ajmitch> hey imbrandon 
<ajmitch> what's up?
<imbrandon> heya ajmitch 
<crimsun> imbrandon: note eyed3's component.
<imbrandon> i need the newer libgpod for amarok 1.4.5 that i'm packaging now
<imbrandon> but its waiting on python-eyed3
<imbrandon> for some strange reason
<imbrandon> crimsun, huhu ?
<crimsun> i.e., it will depwait until eyed3 completes its publisher run for main promotion.
<ajmitch> which means until someone pushes it hard into main
<imbrandon> ouch 
<imbrandon> hum ok
<ajmitch> the People Who Care have a list of these packages for this reason
<imbrandon> i wonder if whomever uploaded did a MIR etc
<TheMuso> Hey imbrandon.
<ajmitch> but tollef has been a little busy with herd3
<imbrandon> heya TheMuso 
<TheMuso> Just a bit.
<imbrandon> understandable
<imbrandon> man i come back from my packageing heiatus to full blown amarok only to be stoped in my tracks
<imbrandon> lol
<ajmitch> that's ok
<ajmitch> you can work on other stuff
<ajmitch> get to it
<imbrandon> true
<crimsun> imbrandon: yes, it has been. Again, it's waiting for the promotion. [https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportEyed3 ] 
<imbrandon> rockin crimsun thanks
* TheMuso hits up merges.ubuntu.com
* ajmitch will try & file sync requests for most of the remaining rc bug list after test building them
<ajmitch> only got about 30 open sync requests from me at the moment
<TheMuso> ajmitch: I can do those as well if you want.
<imbrandon> i just hated when the build said ...... 
<imbrandon>  = The following extra functionality will NOT be included:
<imbrandon>  =   - MP4/AAC Tag Write Support
<imbrandon>  =   - iPod Support (at least libgpod 0.4.2 is required)
<ajmitch> far more than 30 packages on the list :)
<imbrandon> that stoped me hehe
<bddebian> Go ajmitch, go ajmitch
<ajmitch> TheMuso: hm, maybe
<imbrandon> mp4 is normal but no ipod is a no no
<ajmitch> TheMuso: it means checking all the time to see if you've tested/requested sync, and I don't have a comments field yet to mark stuff about a package
<TheMuso> right
<ajmitch> I figured a quick way to add one, I might do that tomorrow
<imbrandon> ajmitch, to the merges list ?
<imbrandon> or yours?
<ajmitch> to my list
<imbrandon> ahh
<ajmitch> how could I add stuff to the merge list? :)
<imbrandon> poke scott
<imbrandon> hehe
<ajmitch> yeah, very likely
<crimsun> git checkout -b hda-fixes
<crimsun> oops
<bddebian> Anyone have a second to see what I did wrong with my gtk-gnutella on REVU?
<zakame> would #29802 be fit for sru?
<ScottK> Bug #29802?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29802 in mysql-admin "MySQL Administrator Locks when trying to do User Administration" [Unknown,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/29802
<Fujitsu> zakame, I'd like it to happen.
<Fujitsu> How big is the change?
<zakame> Fujitsu: I've yet to check
<zakame> can wlassistant 0.5.6 still make it? (bug #76775)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76775 in wlassistant "package request: wlassistant 0.5.6" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76775
<StevenK> It isn't UVF yet
<zakame> I'm also planning to add some run-parts support for /etc/network/if-{,pre-}{up,down}.d/
<lucas> ajmitch: TheMuso: I'll mail ubuntu-motu@ later today with a list of FTBFS and piuparts failures
<lucas> I generated those during the night
<zakame> lucas: cool work :)
* Fujitsu applauds lucas. Very nice :)
<Fujitsu> lucas: Where do you get the computing power to do it!?
<zakame> allee: still packaging wlassistant 0.5.6?
<zakame> left brain, or right?
<lucas> Fujitsu: at $DAY_JOB ;)
<allee> zakame: not today.  I did not came very far, distracted by digikam errors
<Fujitsu> A whole lot of PCs, or one really big one?
<lucas> I'm a phd student in lab that participates in a project called grid'5000
<Fujitsu> Aha,
<zakame> allee: I'm gonna try my hand at it, and add some run-parts integration too
<lucas> the plan is to build an experimental computer grid, so there's ~2000 bi-opteron nodes available
<allee> zakame: great.  Go on
<zakame> I'd like to see it run /etc/network/ scripts
<zakame> thanks
<Fujitsu> Hm, I've got 200x AMD64 2800+ (and above) at my disposal.
* Fujitsu plots.
<zakame> zomg
<lucas> heh, where from ?
<allee> zakame: can you reassign in launchpad?
<Fujitsu> School.
<zakame> allee: sure
<allee> zakame: I'll merge back to debian.  So next time it's easier to merge (or no merge at all)
<zakame> debian's still at 0.5.5-1, I think a ping on them is needed :)
<allee> zakame: wlassistant is in the debian's alioth svn there I can commit ;)  
<zakame> cool
<zakame> no need for reportbug then :)
<allee> zakame: yeap, just ping me
<zakame> thanks :)
<dholbach> good morning
<imbrandon> moins dholbach 
<dholbach> hey imbrandon
<\sh> moins
<imbrandon> heya \sh
<ajmitch> lucas: thanks for the rebuild & piuparts run
<ajmitch> how long does it take to run it all?
<TheMuso> what is piuports?
<ajmitch> tests installability/cleanliness of a package
<ajmitch> installs in a chroot, sees what's left over afterwards
<ajmitch> plus upgrading, etc
<TheMuso> ah
* ajmitch spots a few errors there that'll be handled by syncs
<ajmitch> lucas: it'd be great if you could rerun this in a week or two
* TheMuso found one that looks completely incorrect according to lp.
<TheMuso> ah but thats from edgy
* TheMuso examines speech-dispatcher.
<imbrandon> ugh
<ajmitch> whoever's handling syncs this week will hate me
* TheMuso guesses there will be a lot of python stuff in there
<Adri2000> hi
<lionel> hi Adri2000
<TheMuso> Hey Adri2000.
<imbrandon> lol ajmitch , gonna give them a workout?
<ajmitch> imbrandon: certainly
<\sh> hmm..I'm trying to build some of lukas list
<\sh> on amd64 to make it more difficult ,-)
<\sh> the problem is for me, to determine from lucas' mail, which arch he used...
<TheMuso> \sh: The build log has nothing?
<\sh> TheMuso: which build log? LPs build log e.g. for aqsis says: it's build on all archs
<\sh> so I wonder
<TheMuso> There are build logs of all the FTBFS packages.
<ajmitch> it looks like he used x86
<TheMuso> If you follow the link that Lucus gave, there is an ubuntu-rebuild directory.
<\sh> well, I don't trust those list...
<\sh> btw: aqsis 
<\sh> DC-Build-Header: aqsis 1.1.0.20050815-4ubuntu1 / Thu Feb 01 22:10:37 +0100 2007
<\sh> E: /etc/schroot/schroot.conf: line 1: Invalid line: "
<\sh> Can't close schroot pipe at /usr/share/perl5/Sbuild/Chroot.pm line 125.
<\sh> DC-Build-Status: Failed 0.819075s
<ajmitch> if you don't trust them, don't use them
<\sh> DC-Time-Estimation: 0.819075 versus expected 32000 (r/m: 39067.461374111 ; m: 0.819075)
<\sh> wonderful if you have broken buildds
<ajmitch> heh, see apport's build log
<ajmitch> there are a few with broken chroots
<\sh> yes, that's why you can throw the result away...and lets trust lp when we rebuild our full archive
<ajmitch> in about 6 weeks time
<\sh> or use parallel pbuilder with distcc ,->
<ajmitch> or more
<\sh> shermann@LT420:~/test$ cat test.txt |awk '{print $6}'|grep -e "^1k"|wc -l
<\sh> 198
<ajmitch> not bad
<\sh> 198 packages you can throw away because of broken buildd
<\sh> shermann@LT420:~/test$ cat test.txt |awk '{print $6}'|grep -ve "^1k"|wc -l
<\sh> 473
<\sh> 473 packages with something else
<ajmitch> so nearly 1/3 failure just because of buildds
<\sh> jepp
* TheMuso doesn't quite understand.
<\sh> http://people.debian.org/~lucas/logs/2007/02/01/ubuntu-rebuild/
<ajmitch> TheMuso: 198 package builds failed due to broken sbuild/schroot config
<\sh> all logs with "1k" size are there, because of a broken sbuild config
<imbrandon> ls -l
<imbrandon> grr
<ajmitch> imbrandon: better than your password
<imbrandon> true
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Ah.
<Adri2000> ajmitch: I have already requested a sync for openser
<ajmitch> oh well
<ajmitch> Adri2000: are you merging blam or not?
<Adri2000> already uploaded
<ajmitch> ok
<\sh> then we have some shit with apt-get
* TheMuso found a package that needs a build-dep changed.
<TheMuso> Just checking if it can be synced.
<Kano> hi, 915resolution should be updated
<Kano> because i need it installable without intel chipset
<ajmitch> file a bug then
<Kano> ATI chipset detected.  915resolution only works with Intel 800/900 series graphic chipsets.
<Kano> invoke-rc.d: initscript 915resolution, action "start" failed.
<Kano> apt-get install -f
<Kano> even fails in circles...
<Fujitsu> I'm sure that's been in Feisty for some months.
<Kano> i use debian usually
<Kano> and there are not so many live cd creators out there it seems
<Fujitsu> Indeed, the last email notification for 915resolution I have is 0.5.2-9 in Debian and 0.5.2-9ubuntu1 in Ubuntu. The issue you mentioned was fixed a couple of versions ago, I'm sure.
<Kano> invoke-rc.d 915resolution XXX || exit $?
<Kano> that is serious problem
<Fujitsu> ?
<Kano> well try to install that package on a system without intel gfx
<Nafallo> why would I even attempt to do that? :-)
<Kano> to have it presinstalled
<Nafallo> ah
<Kano> because i enable it on the fly when needed
<Nafallo> why? :-)
<Nafallo> there is a new xorg-driver which has modesetting in it...
<Kano> i check for i810 driver
<Kano> and is that default?
<Nafallo> dunno
<Fujitsu> No.
<Nafallo> I don't use it :-P
<Kano> xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting 
<Kano> you mean that one
<Fujitsu> That's the one.
<Nafallo> yepp
<Kano> would be an idea
<Nafallo> seriously... that's the future
<Fujitsu> Kano: What version of 915resolution are you using?
<Kano> Fujitsu: maybe i just used a trick to install it before
<Kano> not sure right now
<Fujitsu> 915resolution (0.5.2-6) unstable; urgency=low
<Fujitsu>   * Make sure that the init script exits gracefully in case the chipset
<Fujitsu>     is not supported (Closes: #398077) Thanks to David Fox
<Kano> 0.5.2-9ubuntu1 and the debian one
<Fujitsu> Might it be advisable to stick the FTBFS list into a wiki page, with a comments/status field?
* ajmitch hates wiki pages
<ajmitch> and as \sh found out, about 1/3 of the failed build logs are useless
<Fujitsu> Have we got anything better, though?
<ajmitch> not yet, going to whip something up this weekend
<Fujitsu> Ah, that will be good
<ajmitch> since I need to add comments to that rc bugs page
<TheMuso> I like mdz's suggestion.
<Fujitsu> It is surely not too hard to test-build a couple of hundred package.s
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: no it's not, I've done it overnight before
<Fujitsu> So we just need to rebuild the failures, so we can get the proper list.
<Kano> it gives exit code 2
<Kano> on error
<Fujitsu> Hm, white's not around (he's the Debian maintainer, and is often here)
<Kano> Fujitsu: the problem is, when you use dash you get error code 2
<Kano> and when you use bash you get error code 0
<Fujitsu> You sure?
<Kano> 100%
<Fujitsu> That's rather strange.
<Fujitsu> What's the code that gives the error?
<Kano> it quits before with dash
<Kano> + /usr/sbin/915resolution -l
<Kano> ATI chipset detected.  915resolution only works with Intel 800/900 series graphic chipsets.
<Kano> + bios_list=Intel 800/900 Series VBIOS Hack : version 0.5.2
<Kano> thats last with dash
<Fujitsu> OK.
<Kano> + /usr/sbin/915resolution -l
<Kano> + wrong_chipset
<Kano> thats going on with bash
<Fujitsu> Please report a bug against the Debian package.
<Fujitsu> I
<Fujitsu> *I'm sure white will fix it soon.
<Kano> that problem is specific to dash as sh, so best fixed under ubuntu
<Fujitsu> No.
<Fujitsu> Best fixed in Debian, to minimise deviance.
<geser> I hope to get xmms2 resolved soon: it builds in a pbuilder, it builds in lucas' rebuild but not on the buildds :(
<Fujitsu> It's still a bug in the script, not in Ubuntu.
<Kano> &>/dev/null
<Kano> first thats not allowed for dash
<Kano> and thats the error
<Kano>  >/dev/null 2>&1
<Kano> thats the correct way for dash
<Kano> (and of course bash too)
<Kano> with that fix it installs correctly
<Kano> please change
<Fujitsu> No, it's best to fix it in Debian.
<Kano> ok, then main the debian maintainer...
<Fujitsu> If he refuses, or doesn't respond, then I would do it.
<Fujitsu> But we try to minimise deviance from Debian.
<Kano> a 1 line change...
<Fujitsu> Even so, Debian might like the bug fix.
<Fujitsu> And might not like us if we don't forward the change.
<Kano> ok, will mail him
<Fujitsu> Thankyou.
<Fujitsu> Better still, file a bug.
<Fujitsu> And thanks for picking this up, I don't think people regularly install it on non-Intel systems.
<Kano> i am used for find bashisms already ;)
<imbrandon> woot pbuilders done
<imbrandon> x86 buildd is "useable" now
<imbrandon> for anyone that cares
<TheMuso> imbrandon: Nice.
<imbrandon> hehe yea TheMuso now you can try it out since your a ubuntu-dev ;)
<TheMuso> imbrandon: Yup.
<TheMuso> So it our lp username?
<TheMuso> ie for me its TheMuso?
<imbrandon> yea lp username , uses the sshkey from LP
<TheMuso> Right.
<imbrandon> and the ip is build.imbrandon.com
<ajmitch> imbrandon: good
<ajmitch> imbrandon: now I want to do something extra special there :)
<TheMuso> I get a prompt
<imbrandon> ajmitch, rocking, go for it ajmitch 
<imbrandon> breezy dapper edgy feisty and sid are setup
<imbrandon> TheMuso, one sec
<imbrandon> lemme make sure your user is correct
<imbrandon> all lowercase
<imbrandon> drwxr-xr-x 3 themuso         ubuntu-dev 160 2007-01-30 20:19 themuso
<TheMuso> imbrandon: I'm in
<TheMuso> but I was expecting that menu thingy.
<imbrandon> you should have access to pbuilder-$dist
<imbrandon> yea the menu isnt done yet
<imbrandon> brb
<ajmitch> imbrandon: the menu will be optional, I hope?
<imbrandon> i siad useable not "finished" hehehe
<imbrandon> ajmitch, definately
<ajmitch> good
<ajmitch> I won't want to use it :)
<imbrandon> me either
<ajmitch> I want to be able to submit build jobs to your systems & get build logs emailed to me
<imbrandon> but i still wanna add it for those that do
<ajmitch> I already have some tools for it here
<imbrandon> ajmitch, rockin
<Nafallo> hmm
<TheMuso> imbrandon: SO for those who'd rather the prompt, how will we access the systems we want?
<ajmitch> yeah, if I can specify which arch to build on it'll be great :)
<imbrandon> you can , one sec, i'm on a call for work cant concentrate on both
<imbrandon> lol
<TheMuso> np
* Fujitsu heads off to bed.
* ajmitch should probably sleep too
<Fujitsu> ajmitch, you certainly should!
<imbrandon> heh
<Nafallo> ah
<Nafallo> local mirror? :-)
<imbrandon> Nafallo, yea
* TheMuso should head to bed also.
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: What other archs are planned?
<imbrandon> ppc and x86_64
<imbrandon> and past that it will have to be donated hardware
<imbrandon> as for arm etc if its wanted
<TheMuso> Night folks.
<imbrandon> gnight TheMuso 
<imbrandon> i'll work on some psudo "docs" for it today sometime
<imbrandon> it == the buildd's
<imbrandon> now that they are useable, maybe not finished but useable
<imbrandon> then when ajmitch does some majic on them will be really nice
<ajmitch> like what? :)
<ajmitch> 'requestbuild foobar amd64' ?
<ajmitch> wait a bit & get logs?
<imbrandon> ;)
<Fujitsu> Mmm, shiny.
<ajmitch> should be easy enough to do
<ajmitch> hack requestsync, send gpg-signed mail to some email address
<ajmitch> use procmail to fire requests off to the buildds
<imbrandon> yea , like "ssh $user@amd64:pbuiler-feisty build blah.dsc"
<ajmitch> pbuilder --logfile, etc, all done
<imbrandon> or soemthing behind the seen
<ajmitch> yeah, that's one option
<ajmitch> but that doesn't allow for async operations very well
<imbrandon> hrm true
<ajmitch> or requesting builds of 100 packages at a time
<Fujitsu> wanna-build!
<ajmitch> which I would tend to do
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: sure, I'll look at the options :)
<imbrandon> ;)
<Fujitsu> That is what wanna-build is designed for, is it not?
<ajmitch> more or less
<imbrandon> mostly
<imbrandon> now i just need to add the ram to that box, finish up the menu
<imbrandon> and pub some doc's /  instructions
* ajmitch might see if a build queue could be distributed a bit
<siretart> hi ajmitch 
<ajmitch> since I'm sure you'll want to get multiple machines
<siretart> huhu imbrandon 
<imbrandon> heya siretart 
<ajmitch> hey siretart 
<imbrandon> ajmitch, yup yup
<ajmitch> how are you?
<siretart> ajmitch: I'm at work :)
<ajmitch> heh :)
<siretart> and you?
<imbrandon> ajmitch, yea the pan is to eventualy have 2x each minimum
<ajmitch> siretart: do you use wanna-build? 
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: Couldn't we have a global MOTU build queue, possibly distributed over multiple sites?
<imbrandon> err
<ajmitch> siretart: about to go to bed
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: that's what I was thinking of, yes
* Fujitsu heads off to bed too.
<siretart> ajmitch: not yet, but I had it on my list once. what do you want it for?
<ajmitch> siretart: MOTU build farm, imbrandon has machines up & running & accounts available
<ajmitch> but I want to go beyond that
<Fujitsu> A central wanna-build, with a million or two sbuilds running build would be great.
<siretart> ajmitch: care to announce your faboulus bug lists?
<siretart> ajmitch: I guess we'll get that for free with the personal package archives, no?
<Fujitsu> *running builds
<ajmitch> siretart: I guess, I was just going through & filing sync requests while I could :)
<Fujitsu> siretart, if they ever land, perhaps.
<imbrandon> hehe
<azeem> I've missed the beginning of the conversation, what are the builders needed for?
<imbrandon> siretart, yea but this is by the people for the people ;)
<imbrandon> pluss open / free
<imbrandon> ;)
<ajmitch> siretart: I want to add comments field to it before I announce it more
<siretart> ajmitch: ah, I see
<Fujitsu> azeem, for those of us who don't wish to carry out lots of builds on our own, slow machines.
<Fujitsu> And stuff.
<Fujitsu> Or on other archs.
<imbrandon> azeem, i did it firstly to give MOTU access to other arches like the debian porter machines
<siretart> Fujitsu: so something like debian/experimental for ubuntu/universe?
<Fujitsu> siretart, pardon?
<siretart> Fujitsu: in debian, we have a 'special' upload target called 'experimental', which is a seperate dak suite from 'unstable'
<Fujitsu> Noted.
<siretart> Fujitsu: DDs can upload there and have their package built on a special buildd network
<Fujitsu> But that's also then published.
<siretart> on the official mirror network. right
<azeem> ah, ok
<ajmitch> hi azeem 
<StevenK> Ah. More deception about the experimental buildds
<azeem> heya
<StevenK> :-P
<Fujitsu> StevenK: What deception would this be?
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Note the ":-P"
<ajmitch> StevenK, full of bitterness & rage :)
<azeem> you sound like Barry
<Fujitsu> Aha.
* ajmitch wonders if he's been reading -private or something :)
<StevenK> Me? Sadly, yes
<ajmitch> haha
<imbrandon> azeem, basicly what it is right now is i have 3 boxes in a DC i work at behind the IP build.imbrandon.com that sync accounts from LP for ubuntu-{,-core}-dev and their sshkeys , with pbuilders setup for all current ubuntu targets , to give all MOTU's access 
<imbrandon> but ajmitch ( and me ) have dreams about makin it bigger
* ajmitch more has plans for making it easier
<imbrandon> kinda akin to the debian porter boxen atm
<StevenK> Which arches?
<imbrandon> ppc amd64 x86
<ajmitch> imbrandon: will there be chroots available for testing stuff?
<StevenK> Where's the SPARC? :-P
<imbrandon> ajmitch, other than pbuilder-$dist login ?
<Fujitsu> ajmitch, pbuilder-[release] 
<Fujitsu> *login
<imbrandon> StevenK, send me a sparc and i'll rack it
<imbrandon> ;)
<Fujitsu> Damn, I'm somewhat too tired to type.
<Fujitsu> Goodnight, for real this time!
<StevenK> % ssh root@e uname -m
<imbrandon> gnight Fujitsu 
<StevenK> sparc64
<StevenK> And it's staying here
<imbrandon> hehe
<Nafallo> I can't delete from nafallo@aurora:/storage/pbuilders/feisty/result ;-)
<imbrandon> Nafallo, ahh yea i probably have to play with the dir perms a bit
<imbrandon> i'll fix that up here in a few
<ajmitch> imbrandon: yes, easier than that
<Nafallo> or make a cron that cleans it out automatically in cron.daily or something :-P
<ajmitch> imbrandon: even a simple script on your system to start pbuilder & mail results would be better for me
<imbrandon> Nafallo, yea that too 
<StevenK> imbrandon: I'd suggest 1775 for /pbuilders/*/result
<StevenK> ajmitch: pdebuild | tee file && mail file
<ajmitch> StevenK: whatever works, I don't care :)
<StevenK> Heh
<ajmitch> plus I hate using pdebuild
<ajmitch> too many screwed up packages with bad clean: targets
<StevenK> Yeah, well
<imbrandon> done and done
<StevenK> Oh drat, my log cleaner didn't work for my mirror
<ajmitch> anyway, I have to go & sleep as well
<imbrandon> gnight ajmitch 
<ajmitch> night all
<StevenK> Ah, it did, it just cleans up 2 months ago
* StevenK hacks it to use rm -v
<imbrandon> time to make some coffee
<StevenK> Ahhh, it does use rm -v, it just doesn't log it. Silly thing.
<siretart> imbrandon: cool! thanks for your offer!
<imbrandon> siretart, np ;) its been in the works since before UDS
<imbrandon> just now getting asrround to makin it happen
<StevenK> imbrandon: I'm curious how beefy the machines are.
<StevenK> If it's scarily faster than my 3GHz amd64, I'd consider it
<imbrandon> the x86 is a model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz with 256mb ram ( 2gb ready to put in just havent been to the DC yet to do it )
<imbrandon> the x86_64 is a pent-d 3ghz with 4gb ddr2
<StevenK> You lose. :-P
<imbrandon> and the ppc is a 800mhz ppc with 640mb ram
<imbrandon> the x86_64 is dual core also
<StevenK> Ah
* StevenK ponders using the ppc for nefarious purposes
<imbrandon> heh
<StevenK> Like Xnest and installing ubuntu-desktop
<imbrandon> hahahaa
<StevenK> It's for a good purpose, honest. :-P
<StevenK> Does the ssh config allow X11 forwarding?
<imbrandon> as of this moment yes, unless it gets abused
<imbrandon> ;)
<StevenK> I'm not planning on abusing it.
<imbrandon> hehe i know
<imbrandon> but its good for testing xapps
<imbrandon> so i left it on
* StevenK nods.
* imbrandon yawns
<StevenK> Hrm. Can I jump directly to the ppc?
<imbrandon> no its behind nat ( thus the pdmenu i was makin ) but the ppc and 64 are off for the next few hours
<imbrandon> i havent put the new switch in
<imbrandon> but i am doing that today
<StevenK> Gah, I wanted to use the ppc. :-)
<imbrandon> hehe give me a few hours ( by the time you wake up )
<imbrandon> and it will be up
* StevenK nods
<imbrandon> actualy hrm
<imbrandon> i could probably put 2 nics in the webserver and then just run ssh on diffrent ports for the ppc etc
<StevenK> Indeed
<imbrandon> then you would be able to jump right to them if wished
<imbrandon> *thinks*
<StevenK> You don't need to run it on different ports, but DNAT from the webserver
<imbrandon> DNAT /
<imbrandon> ?
<StevenK> Beg your hosting provider for /29. :-P
<imbrandon> hehe
<StevenK> Destination Network Addressing Translation
<siretart> imbrandon: if you are really interested in hosting sparcs, I can ask here in the departement, if there is an old one available. however, it won't be fast!
<StevenK> siretart: I was yanking imbrandon's chain. :-)
<imbrandon> siretart, i dont mind about speed at all, it would be nice
<imbrandon> specialy if it was rackable
<imbrandon> ;)
<siretart> I doubt we have any 19" sparcs
<imbrandon> since it is a suported arch
<imbrandon> siretart, hehe nice but not nessesary
<imbrandon> i have rack shelfs
<StevenK> Most lowend sparcs aren't rackable
<StevenK> Heh heh, "lowend"
<siretart> were do you live? (where would I need to ship it to?)
<imbrandon> kansas city , missouri
<siretart> wow
<StevenK> Redneck County
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> BWHAHA
* StevenK ducks
<imbrandon> dead center of the USA
<siretart> sending sparcs from europe to germany, heh 
<imbrandon> ouch, your in EU ?
<siretart> yepp, germany more specifically
<imbrandon> wow , yea lemme see about some thing localy 
<imbrandon> first
<siretart> how do you manage your machines? do you use cfengine or puppet or something?
<imbrandon> ummm no
<imbrandon> mine or company wise?
<StevenK> I'm guessing "Manually"
<siretart> no, I don't think it makes sense to ship it that far. I'd better see if I can host it somewhere here
<imbrandon> yea
<siretart> a friend did offer a spare ultra 30 to ubuntu, which was used as buildd for universe for I think half a year
<imbrandon> ;)
<StevenK> imbrandon: To be honest though, ask about a /29, at our datacentre, it didn't end up costing us much more
<siretart> then it became mandatory for buildds to be in the canonical datacentre, then we shut the box down
<imbrandon> i had an ultra 5 ( 200mhz ) a few months ago, i should have kept it
<siretart> perhaps I can ask joerg to repower it
<imbrandon> StevenK, its all free ( for me anyhow ) but yea 
<StevenK> Ultra 5's didn't hit 200MHz, if I recall
<siretart> but I don't think I have time and interest to admin yet another box
<imbrandon> i could prorbhavbly get a class c if i whigned enough
<StevenK> Or was it 300?
<imbrandon> yea the ultra 5's had 2 and 400 mhz iirc
<imbrandon> that was top end
<StevenK> I think there was one in the middle, too
<imbrandon> probably
<siretart> imbrandon: if you want to do it properly, we perhaps would need to think about having a managment infrastructure, involving ldap, kerb and cfengine
<StevenK> The processor ran at 270, 300, 333, 360 or 400 MHz, depending on model.
<StevenK> Wikipedia to the rescue
<imbrandon> siretart, yea i'm actualy writing /wrote some custom scripts to import LP accounts just to keep it manageable
<imbrandon> as far as accounts
<imbrandon> and sshkeys etc
<imbrandon> StevenK, hehe
<siretart> imbrandon: cfengine scripts?
<imbrandon> bash , lol
<siretart> hm. I see
<Kano> so
<Kano> found next broken package
<Kano> cfv
<Kano> Setting up cfv (1.18.1-0ubuntu2) ...
<Kano> /usr/bin/python: can't open file '/usr/lib/python/compileall.py': [Errno 2]  No such file or directory
<Kano> dpkg: error processing cfv (--configure):
<Kano>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<Kano> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Kano>  cfv
<StevenK> Ah ha
<StevenK> Kano: I can look at uploading a fixed package nowish / in the morning, if you like?
<imbrandon> siretart, definately, i'm not a management expert basicly i put the hardware in the rack and supply the bandwidth etc heheh
<imbrandon> but we're working on it as we go ;)
<imbrandon> today was the first "public" useage
<imbrandon> ( and ajmitch as admin on the box too )
<Kano> it is very crazy, in theory that file is not even availble in debian...
<Kano> at that position
<StevenK> Kano: Yes, it needs to be updated to the new Python policy
<Kano> debian/postinst:            /usr/bin/$PYTHON -O /usr/lib/python$PV/compileall.py -q $i
<Kano> debian/postinst:            /usr/bin/$PYTHON /usr/lib/python$PV/compileall.py -q $i
<Kano> because a $PV var is used...
<Kano> PV=`dpkg --listfiles $PACKAGE | sed -n -e '/^\/usr\/lib\/python.*\//{
<Kano>   s,/usr/lib/python\([0-9] [0-9.] *\)/.*,\1,p
<Kano>   q
<Kano> }'`
<StevenK> Kano: Yes, that's the old way.
<Kano> stupid hack
<StevenK> Kano: Test building a fixed package
<siretart> imbrandon: :)
<Kano> the --listfiles is a joke
<Kano> as there is no /usr/lib/python in cfv
<Kano> and package must be cfv
<StevenK> Kano: I'm sure it was an oversight
<StevenK> Kano: Fixed package uploaded, it will take a little while to hit the archive.
<Kano> also why has the debian package python-dev as build dep and the ubuntu one not
<StevenK> Kano: Thanks for giving me a bug to fix. :-)
<StevenK> Kano: Because the Debian one hasn't been changed to the new Python policy, I'm guessing.
<imbrandon> ok guys i'm heading home
<Kano> where can i test your fixed package?
<imbrandon> see yall in a few
<StevenK> Kano: I can put it on the web, if you like
<StevenK> Kano: To be honest, if you wait around a day, it should hit the archive automatically
<Kano> i want it now
<Kano> do you really think i want a day when i need a package?
<Kano> wait
<StevenK> Kano: http://wedontsleep.org/~steven/test/cfv_1.18.1-0ubuntu3_all.deb
<Kano> fine
<Kano> i really like cfv
<lucas> ajmitch: I can re-run them in a few weeks, yes
<lucas> \sh: i386 chroot on amd64
<lucas> I think it's in the mail
<lucas> geser: [xmms2]  I looked at it a while ago (since I uploaded it to edgy), but couldn't understand why it failed, so I filed a bug and gave up.
<geser> lucas: I'm now in a similar situation. It builds fine in a pbuilder and during your rebuild but failed on the buildds claiming it couldn't find a c compiler. I hope to get a a buildd admin to look at it
<crimsun> tsmithe: asoundconf-gtk uploaded, archived.
<Q-FUNK> what nickname does till kampetter use here?
<crimsun> tkamppeter in -devel.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Q-FUNK> crimsun: thanks
<geser> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Heya geser
<bddebian> OK, where the heck is the build queue these days?
<crimsun> distros/ubuntu/feisty/+queue
<bddebian> crimsun: Thx.  I'm a little confused though.  I got three accepted mails this morning but the source packages still don't show up on LP?
<crimsun> 09:27 < Mithrandir> pitti: yes and no, not yet.  (I'll do it soonish, but 
<crimsun>                     something has locked the distrorelease table so we can't 
<crimsun>                     flip feisty back to development)
<bddebian> Am I supposed to be able to make sense of that? :-)
<crimsun> apologies for formatting.
<crimsun> source packages still require a manual shove
<crimsun> "something has locked the distrorelease table so we can't flip feisty back to development" [for cron'ed processing] 
<bddebian> Ah, OK thx
<\sh> lucas:yepp...read it....could you check the sbuild/chroot errors? 148 or 149 packages are on the list, but are building 
<gnomefreak> can i use any svn to build a package for ubuntu?
<crimsun> err, clarify?
<gnomefreak> like there is a FC6 svn can i use that to build a ubuntu package?
<crimsun> you can do anything you want for yourself
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> ty
<Q-FUNK> bug 82674
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82674 in cups-pdf "add/remove the PDF printer in CUPS at installation/removal time" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82674
<sistpoty> hi folks
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi bddebian
<bigon> Hi, does anyone know what happened with pam-keyring? The package seems to have been sync but there is no infomations on the lp
<sistpoty> bigon: maybe it's still in the new queue?
<bigon> sistpoty: maybe, but the bugreport has been closed last Monday
<sistpoty> bigon: yep, it's still in the new-queue: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+queue?start=20
<Adri2000> should we keep the ubuntu changelog entries for a fakesync (because of different orig.tar.gz)?
<bigon> sistpoty: thanks :)
<sistpoty> Adri2000: I guess you can delete them. if it's identical to the debian package the changelog entries might just lead to confusion for the next merge
<sistpoty> bigon: np
<Adri2000> sistpoty: ok
<Adri2000> and fakesync means I just upload .dsc and .diff.gz, so we keep the ubuntu orig.tar.gz?
<sistpoty> Adri2000: yes
<sistpoty> Adri2000: as you can only change the orig.tar.gz if it's a differnt upstream version
<Adri2000> ok
<bddebian> Uhm, if the package uses python-central but does this in rules:  export PYTHON=/usr/bin/python2.4
<bddebian>   doesn't it defeat the purpose?
* cypher1 is away: I'm busy
* cypher1 is back (gone 00:00:02)
<sistpoty> bddebian: not quite sure, but it doesn't make much sense to me
<\sh> ok...leaving office for cologne...
<\sh> cu 
<\sh> or have a nice weekend :)
<bddebian> You too \sh_away
<Adri2000> argh, my fake sync got rejected :(
<Adri2000> sistpoty: still here?
<sistpoty> Adri2000: yes
<sistpoty> Adri2000: what did you get? md5 mismatch of orig.tar.gz?
<Adri2000> yes
<Adri2000> I didn't upload the orig.tar.gz
<sistpoty> Adri2000: well, you'll need to exchange the orig.tar.gz with the ubuntu one and then build the source package
<bddebian> Aye
<sistpoty> Adri2000: might involve changing the .dsc by hand in case dpkg-buildpackage makes trouble
<Adri2000> build the source package using the ubuntu orig.tar.gz instead of the debian one, right?
<sistpoty> Adri2000: exactly
<Adri2000> what I don't understand is "File glob2_0.8.21.orig.tar.gz mentioned in the changes has a checksum mismatch.", it is not mentionned in the .changes
<Adri2000> -n
<sistpoty> Adri2000: it's mentioned in the .dsc
<Adri2000> ah, yes, ok
<bddebian> Gah -devel is getting cranky :-)
* ScottK just read the scrollback and notices that imbrandon is in Kansas City - which is cool because that's where he grew up.
<Adri2000> Accepted glob2 0.8.21-4build1 (source), yay!
<dholbach> good night everybody - have a nice WE!
<Lutin> g'night dholbach 
<dholbach> bye Lutin
<ajmitch> morning all
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<ScottK> Good morning.
<siretart> grr, why I keep missing sistpoty...
<ajmitch> siretart: different timezones :)
<siretart> ajmitch: hrhr ;)
<bddebian> huhu siretart
<bddebian> Damn, I think I'm losing another laptop HD :-(
<siretart> hey bddebian 
<sistpoty> huhu siretart
<ajmitch> sistpoty!
<sistpoty> hi ajmitch
<siretart> hey sistpoty!
<sistpoty> hi siretart, how are you?
<siretart> sistpoty: you're cheating with just changing your nick! ;)
<siretart> sistpoty: great, shall I give you a phone call?
<sistpoty> siretart: I'm innocent... was the 24h disconnet ;)
<sistpoty> siretart: sure
<givr1> heya motu, is there somebody with some time to upload http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4249 ?
<givr1> this is the latest version of ntfs-3g with *a lot* of bug fixes
<bddebian> Just upload eh, no reviews? :)
<givr1> bddebian: hum, i thought it wasn't needed for package already reviewed...
<givr1> might be wrong
<Adri2000> at least the motu who uploads it should review it
<givr1> Adri2000: ok, so i was wrong ;)
<bddebian>  -> Considering  libfuse-dev (>= 2.6)
<bddebian>       Tried versions: 2.5.3-4.1ubuntu3
<bddebian>    -> Does not satisfy version, not trying
<bddebian> E: Could not satisfy build-dependency.
<bddebian> E: pbuilder-satisfydepends failed.
<givr1> bddebian: hum, you need ultra up to date feisty, fuse 2.6.2 has been just merge in feisty
<givr1> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/feisty-changes/2007-February/004584.html
<bddebian> givr1: Well it still ain't there yet
<givr1> bddebian: hum, i saw it was, sorry :(
<bddebian> No worries
<TheMuso> Hey MOTUs.
<ajmitch> hi MOTU
<Adri2000> hi MOTUs and MOTU
<bddebian> Heya TheMuso
<zul> right im going home..
<ajmitch> bye
<bddebian> Lutin: Did kayali get rejected again??
<Lutin> bddebian: indeed
<bddebian> For what?
<Lutin> pitti rejected it because I wans't including the adobe license file in the fonts dir
<bddebian> Ahh, OK
<Lutin> (was in debian/copyright though, but apparently it wasn't enough ;) =
<bddebian> Is crimsun away does anyone know?
<TheMuso> bddebian: Did you check his whois/
<bddebian> No
<Nafallo> his wii :-)
<bddebian> hehe
<TheMuso> Well according to that, he is.
<gnomefreak> anyone know off hand what version of scribus debian unstable uses?
<bddebian> 1.2.5.dfsg-5
<gnomefreak> im uploading 1.3.3.7 to my site but im not good at official building :(
<gnomefreak> its "stable" from what they say
<gnomefreak> would i need a spec to get the newest version in feisty?
<bddebian> gnomefreak: Nope, build it and put it on REVU
<gnomefreak> bddebian: i will see if i can build it ill work on it this weekend
<gnomefreak> problem being i would have to make all the files by hand (rules,copyright,control) so on
<gnomefreak> right?
<bddebian> I wouldn't.  I would copy the /debian dir from the latest Debian version and start from there
<gnomefreak> ah ok i will see what i can do this weekend than
<gnomefreak> bddebian: doesnt look like i need to do it scribus-ng 1.3.3.6.dfsg-1 in ubuntu adn 1.3.3.7.dfsg-1 in debian. i didnt think to look for scribus-ng
<bddebian> gnomefreak: Ah, sorry
<gnomefreak> its ok :)
<bddebian> Later gang
<ScottK> Later
<nedko> TheMuso: any progress with fpconst package?
<BrendanM> Hello, I was told to ask in here for a package to be added to Ubuntu?
<somerville32> Ok
<BrendanM> I am trying to get this software called Neuron to work. It is available here: http://www.neuron.yale.edu/neuron/install/install.html   it is a specialized scientific program for simulating neurons, but it's very widely used among neuroscientists/students
<BrendanM> I tried installing the Debian package there, but it didn't work on my system
<BrendanM> it keeps giving me an error that says "error while loading shared libraries: libIVhines.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<BrendanM> So can I request a rebuild for Ubuntu?
<ScottK> BrendanM: Neither Debian nor Ubuntu have a package with that library in it.  You'll need to find out what is supposed to provide it.
<BrendanM> When I searched for that library, it came up with RPM stuff
<BrendanM> so I don't know if maybe that debian package was converted from an rpm and that's why it's asking for it or what
<ScottK> The problem is I don't know what IT is...
<ScottK> If you found RPM stuff, what was the name of the library and where does it's source come from?
<BrendanM> The name of the library is "libIVhines.so.3" I think
<BrendanM> I found this: http://rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/search.php?query=libIVhines.so.3()(64bit)
<BrendanM> it comes from something called InterViews, apparently
<BrendanM> Hey! I got it working! Yay! Now I can ..... do my homework...
<BrendanM> The trick was to install another debian package from the same site for InterViews. I don't know why it wasn't listed as a dependency
<ScottK> What did you do?
<ScottK> Ah
<BrendanM> I still think this is something that would be good to include in the repositories. Especially for Scibuntu.
<ScottK> Looks like it's called ivtools in Debian and Ubuntu. http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=ivtools&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<gnomefreak> what can be done if there is no package in debian for one im building? all i need is the 4 or so files rules,control,ect...
<gnomefreak> thats a question :(
<ScottK> BrendanM: There is a MOTU Science team that you might want to discuss this with.  https://launchpad.net/~motuscience
<BrendanM> yeah, apparently the package I installed from here: http://www.scientificcomputing.net/debian/packages/neuron/ which is iv_17-1_i386.deb, is a specially modified version of InterViews to work with Neuron
<ScottK> gnomefreak: Make a package?
<ScottK> That's what I had to do.
<BrendanM> thanks, I might do that
<gnomefreak> looking on the ubuntu packaging guide to see if they tell you how
<ScottK> This is my package for one little tine Perl library I needed: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/libnet-dns-resolver-programmable-perl
<sistpoty> lucas: for the list of binary packages: how about grep Binary Sources | cut -d' ' -f 2- | sed -e's/,/\n/g' | sed -e's/ //g'
<sistpoty> lucas: with Sources being the extracted sources.gz file
<geser> sistpoty: you can replace the two sed with one: ... | sed -e 's/,/\n/g' -e's/ //g'
<sistpoty> geser: ah, nice
<geser> or even better: sed -e 's/, /\n/g'
#ubuntu-motu 2007-02-03
<gnomefreak> in making a control file the part depends: $(shlibs:depends) i would leave $(shlibs: than list the build depends after that) and what would i put between each depend
<gnomefreak> is this what it should look like? Depends: ${shlibs:automake1.9 build-essential cvs libpango1.0-dev libgtk2.0-dev libgconf2-dev  libglitz-glx-dev  librsvg2-dev checkinstall libglade2-dev libxcomposite-dev libtool libgtop2-dev}
<crimsun> no
<gnomefreak> :(
<geser> gnomefreak: pick any non-complex package to see how is should look like
<geser> gnomefreak: you have a line starting with Build-Depends which lists all needed package to build
<geser> and you have a line Depends for each package stating the runtime depends
<gnomefreak> not from what im reading :( someone might want to change the guide than?
<geser> the value ${shlibs:depends} gets filled during the build by some debhelper script
<gnomefreak> oh
<geser> so you get the current dependency automatically and don't need to do it everytime manually
<gnomefreak> ok i see where it gets the depends from. the file im scared to death to make 
* gnomefreak wonders why noone ever built this for debian :(
<crimsun> what's "this"?
<geser> gnomefreak: why are you trying to package?
<crimsun> (and your checkinstall is showing.)
<gnomefreak> yeah i removed all that checkinstall was a mistake
<gnomefreak> ah i know wher ei can get the files from and just edit them as needed (that might work for the rules file)
<crimsun> heh, you should try cdbs.
<geser> gnomefreak: look if there is a package similar to what you want packaged and spy there :)
<gnomefreak> im looking for it atm
<gnomefreak> good thing its not going into ubuntu repos :)
<TheMuso> Hobbsee!
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee!!!111!!ONE
<Hobbsee> TheMuso!
<zul> hey
<Fujitsu> Hi zul.
<Hobbsee> hey Fujitsu!  hey zul!
<zul> hey Hobbsee how goes the stick?
<Hobbsee> the stick goes :)
<gnomefreak> in the control file section is the repo that the package is in right?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Hobbsee> uh, no.  doesnt say at all, actually
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: 6
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: ^
<gnomefreak> it says Section: unknown  should that be changed?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: what's the package?
<gnomefreak> scribus-mg
<gnomefreak> ng
<gnomefreak> in show it says universe/graphics
<Hobbsee> check the debian maintainers guide - it's sections like kde, gnome, etc
<Hobbsee> ah.  
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> could be what it's supposed to be
<gnomefreak> ok makes sence
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak: The archive admins add the universe/, so you just need the section.
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<Fujitsu> universe is the component, graphics is the section. You only need the section.
<gnomefreak> cool :)
<bddebian> w00t we're under 20 new merges :-)
<Fujitsu> Yay!
<Fujitsu> Better than Edgy, at any rate.
* Fujitsu reduces the number further.
<Fujitsu> (although I presume a number of them have sync requests filed)
<bddebian> Not too many that are left I don't think.  Though I know maildir-bulletin does ;-)
<Fujitsu> 4 of the new ones need no action, as they were fake syncs due to stuffed Debian versioning.
<Fujitsu> So we're down to 14 or so.
<bddebian> xbvl is unbuildable afaict
<bddebian> Unless we bring back libGLw
<Fujitsu> AFAIK too.
<Fujitsu> Yep.
<Fujitsu> We need a comments field :(
<bddebian> Yep
<Fujitsu> We should have one on our own MoM for Feisty+1, so it's just a short-term problem.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: our own one?
<Hobbsee> anyoen interested in updating mplayer, btw?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, yes, it is planned to have our own.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, I might take a look, if it's not too horrible.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: neat :)
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: okay
<TheMuso> c/me prepares to go indoor rock climbing.
<Hobbsee> TheMuso: nice!!!
<zakame> morning all
<bddebian> Heya zakame
<zakame> TheMuso: that's rocking
<zakame> yo bddebian!
<TheMuso> zakame: haha yeah.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: looking into it now
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, I am too.
<Fujitsu> Any other nice new upstream versions we want?
* TheMuso heads out. LSR can wait. :)
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: make sure you grab that patch for the vulnerability, too
<gnomefreak> crap so close
<ademan> i realize this is off topic but can anyone PM me and help me with the ATI drivers?  #ubuntu is being useless
<gnomefreak> how do i get depends inside pbuilder
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: build whatever you're trying to, it'll fail in configure?
<gnomefreak> yes missing a lib
<ademan> gnomefreak:  hrm? your debian/control should have Build-Depend: ListOfPackagesNeededToBuild
<gnomefreak> it does ill check to see if it has libart
<ademan> note you'll have to dpkg-buildpackage again for those changes to take effect
<gnomefreak> i running debuild -S again
<Fujitsu> That'll do too.
<gnomefreak> than the pbuilder command
<ademan> what's the difference between dpkg-buildpackage and debuild?
<bddebian> Not much
<ademan> any advantages one way or the other?
<gnomefreak> isnt debuild used only with debhelper?
* gnomefreak new
<ademan> i know i've used debhelper with dpkg-buildpackage, so i dunno
<Hobbsee> no, both use debhelper
<Hobbsee> debuild requires devscripts installed
<somerville32> Do we usually complete all the merges?
<gnomefreak> yay its installing them
<Fujitsu> somerville32, not as far as I know... But we can get very close, and we've got more time now.
<somerville32> Fujitsu, I guess my real question is, "Are we doing good this release?"
<zakame> freeze's on 15th right?
<gnomefreak> i guess since its still failing on libart i should add libart-2.0-2-dev packages too?
<Fujitsu> zakame, UVF is the 8th.
<Fujitsu> somerville32, better than Edgy, I think.
<zakame> oh, thanks
<gnomefreak> it doesnt matter how many time i run debuild right?
<somerville32> gnomefreak, You need to run it to rebuild the source package
<gnomefreak> but running it 3 times isnt gonna make 3 sources is it?
<somerville32> No
<somerville32> It overwrites it
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yeah, you need the -dev package.  
<gnomefreak> i took most from build-dep scribus-ng :)
<gnomefreak> so far so good
<gnomefreak> im kind of scared of lintian
<gnomefreak> oh yeah its grabbing alot of packages now. im betting that part is right now
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: fails on --enable-vortis, if you havent already found out
<Fujitsu> I'm still checking-out the bzr branch.
<Hobbsee> bah.  didnt even know there was one.
<Fujitsu> In the README in the old source package, it says there is.
<Fujitsu> And a good thing to.
<Fujitsu> *too
<Fujitsu> bzr-maintained packages are goooood.
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<Fujitsu> (especially when there's a fairly large delta)
<Fujitsu> Why is bzr so slow!?
<zakame> I thought you was praising it? :P
<Fujitsu> It is good, but rather slow.
<Fujitsu> And I note that Debian now has a mplayer package.
* Fujitsu looks.
<Nafallo> Fujitsu: because it's not written for speed? :-)
<zakame> oh, amenucc's
* Fujitsu looks to see if we can sync/merge to that.
<Nafallo> Fujitsu: they have probably thrown out most of the stuff people want...
<_jaldhar> Anyone here going to ubucon?
<Fujitsu> This is true; I just noticed that it was in main.
<somerville32> Is debian using python 2.5?
<Fujitsu> So, stuff Debian in this case.
<Nafallo> Fujitsu: better to keep ours and keep it up-to-date I think :-)
<Fujitsu> Looks like it.
<Nafallo> Fujitsu: so feel free to package new upstream version ;-)
<Fujitsu> That's what I'm doing :)
<Fujitsu> (once these stupid branches check out)
<Fujitsu> Hi minghua.
<Nafallo> hehe
<minghua> Hello Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> bddebian, why didn't you request a sync of u++?
<bddebian> md5sum mismatch, no?
<Fujitsu> Wouldn't that put it on the manual list?
<bddebian> It didn't for Istanbul
<Fujitsu> How strange.
<Fujitsu> Do we want to remove mozilla? Debian did some time ago.
<bddebian> Still has a lot of rdepends, doesn't it? (Though yes, I think we should remove it) :-)
<Fujitsu> Indeed, it does.
* Fujitsu checks what Debian did.
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> They seem to be mostly mozilla | www-browser
<bddebian> Yeah.
<gnomefreak> i keep getting a damn 404 error :(
<gnomefreak> what do you do if pbuilder cant grab a depend because of a 404 error from repo?
<Fujitsu> pbuilder update
<zakame> does cowbuilder work now in feisty? I can't seem to even --create it
<bddebian> cowbuilder?
<zakame> yeah, from cowdancer
<zakame> alternate to pbuilder, avoids extracting base.tgzs...
<bddebian> Hmm
<zakame> I tried creating a base-cow now but it borks saying cowbuilder can't be found in the chroot's repositories check
<Fujitsu> zakame: How does it do it without extracting them? Just cleans the directory up?
<zakame> Fujitsu: yeah iirc, its copy-on-write
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> Sounds similar to LVM snapshots.
<zakame> yeah
<Fujitsu> Hm, I should probably do a license audit on the delta... But it's biiig.
<gnomefreak> libarts is starting to work on my nerves :(
<DarkMageZ> gnomefreak, luckily kde4 is getting rid of arts
<gnomefreak> DarkMageZ: than the upstream needs to get rid of it as a depends
<gnomefreak> i think i know what happened but will find out
<gnomefreak> last time i running this tonight 
<gnomefreak> is there an easy fast way to fix this error? checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<gnomefreak> i woul dlove to finish this before deb
<gnomefreak> bed
<Fujitsu> Nafallo, around?
<Fujitsu> Ah, I see not.
<Nafallo> Fujitsu: pong @ 4:53 ;-)
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<Fujitsu> You seem to be the master of recent mplayer uploads.
<Fujitsu> What's the process for a new upstream? Put it in upstream-ubuntu first, then merge to ubuntu, then resolve conflicts... Then what?
<Nafallo> oh. no idea. I haven't really tried that :-)
<Nafallo> locally I do for example gajim/bzr/{tarball,ubuntu}
<Fujitsu> But you did the last mplahyer new upstream, didn't you?
<Nafallo> and then bzr import tarballs to tarball and commit and then merge with ubuntu :-)
<Fujitsu> *mplayer
<Fujitsu> OK.
<Nafallo> hmm. no idea. I did the repacking upstream wanted :-)
<Nafallo> I don't think I upgraded it
<Nafallo> ages ago anyway :-P
<Fujitsu> Yah.
* sistpoty is off to bed
<sistpoty> gn8 everyone
<Nafallo> siretart: night :-)
<bddebian> Gnight sistpoty
<ajmitch> night sistpoty :)
<Nafallo> I must have reminded him about the time :-P
<bddebian> Sick bastards :-)
<zakame> hehe
<Nafallo> I have a LugRadio-marathon ffs :-P
<Nafallo> have taken me two-three days now :-)
* ajmitch has just been outside
<Nafallo> I'm on s3e3 :-)
<ajmitch> away from computers
<Fujitsu> ajmitch, impossible!
<ajmitch> but true!
* Fujitsu hands ajmitch to a rehab centre.
<Fujitsu> Wow, my mplayer source package actually built from bzr. I'm impressed.
<ajmitch> I worry that you sound surprised
<Fujitsu> It's mplayer, the upstream needed to be modified a lot, and it's in bzr.
<Fujitsu> None of which increase my confidence.
<Nafallo> shall I look at it for you?
<Fujitsu> Not yet, I think I know what I'm doing now.
<Nafallo> hehe :-)
* ScottK weeps at the thought of more Postfix recipient restriction troubleshooting...
<Nafallo> gn{att,ight}
<bddebian> Gnight Nafallo
<ScottK> Actually all I had to do was complain and then it wasn't so hard ...
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi bddebian 
<LaserJock> bddebian: how are things?
<bddebian> Going man thanks.  You?
<LaserJock> decent
<LaserJock> just got back from a conference
<bddebian> A Laser Conference? :-)
<ajmitch> hello LaserJock 
<LaserJock> bddebian: yes
<LaserJock> bddebian: kinda
<LaserJock> hi ajmitch 
<LaserJock> uggg, lots of FTBFS
<ajmitch> LaserJock: might as well get working on them then
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> well, ever time I got to these conferences I realize how much I need to focus on research
<bddebian> I'll try to hit some when I think I can't get through any more merges which is getting VERY close :-)
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Note that about 1/3 of them are false, due to schroot issues.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: yeah, it's hard to work with that many false positives
<Fujitsu> You can eliminate them by looking for larger logs.
<LaserJock> well, I'm going to bed
<LaserJock> cya all tomorrow
<Fujitsu> Goodnight, Laser_away.
<bddebian> Gnight Laser_away
<joejaxx> anyone awake?
<joejaxx> :(
<lifeless> no
* Fujitsu is certainly sleep-IRCing.
<Fujitsu> (and sleep-updating-mplayer)
<joejaxx> :(
* imbrandon yawns
<Fujitsu> Go to bed, imbrandon!
<Fujitsu> (or did you just wake up?)
<imbrandon> i just got to work
<imbrandon> no sleeep for me
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<imbrandon> well got to work 3 hours ago
<imbrandon> but just now logging in etc
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> wasup Fujitsu ?
<imbrandon> maybe i'll blog tonight , i havent done that in a while
<Fujitsu> Well, I've just finished yet another compilation of mplayer 1.0rc1, and it seems to be working this time.
<imbrandon> nice
<imbrandon> hrm i wish there was an archive admin awake
<Fujitsu> Why?
<imbrandon> to push a manual main promotion
<Fujitsu> There are 6 now, you know?
<Fujitsu> Surely one of them is up...
<imbrandon> 6 now ? wow
<Fujitsu> seb128 and Mithrandir.
<Fujitsu> Although I'm not sure if seb128 has the requisite accounts yet.
<ajmitch> hey imbrandon 
<imbrandon> heya ajmitch 
<Fujitsu> Evening, ajmitch.
<ajmitch> evening
<ajmitch> all the active archive admins seem to be in the same timezone now
<imbrandon> wow haha
<imbrandon> what timezone?
<Fujitsu> ajmitch, other than infinity, I presume.
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: I said active
<ajmitch> have you seen him round at all this year?
<Fujitsu> True.
<Fujitsu> He was away for a while.
<Fujitsu> (ie. on holidays)
<ajmitch> imbrandon: UTC+1 or +2, I think
<Fujitsu> seb128 is somewhere else as well, isn't he?
<ajmitch> actually no, UTC & UTC+1
<ajmitch> seb128 is in paris
<ajmitch> so they're all in the UK or europe
<imbrandon> figures
<Fujitsu> Oh, and we've got pitti.
<ajmitch> germany
<imbrandon> pitti is german
<Fujitsu> So, Germany, France, UK. All rather similar :-/
<imbrandon> yup, all in EU
<ajmitch> and infinity was never really in any 1 .au timezone
<Fujitsu> Er?
<ajmitch> he kept odd hours
<Fujitsu> Hahah.
<imbrandon> kinda like me ;)
<Fujitsu> Hrm, so an archive admin is actually up. Impossible.
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> hardly impossible
<ajmitch> tollef is one of the married ones now :)
<Fujitsu> This is true.
<ajmitch> 21:59 < imbrandon> Mithrandir, pweeease and thank you :)
<ajmitch> sickening
<imbrandon> lol
<ajmitch> now I need a new f-spot
<Fujitsu> imbrandon, seems you were lucky and it got depwaited... Quite a lot seem to not, these days.
<imbrandon> yea
<ajmitch> imbrandon: need this for amarok?
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: What's this new F-Spot?
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: 0.3.3
<imbrandon> ajmitch, yes
<ajmitch> 0.3.2 has a few bugs that are annoying
<Fujitsu> I noticed.
<imbrandon> actualy i needed that for libgpod 0.4.2 witch inturn i need for amarok
<ajmitch> I've been promised a new release before UVF
<Fujitsu> I've noticed it vanishes without a trace a little more than I'd expect.
<imbrandon> ajmitch, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuApps
<ajmitch> 0.3.3 is mainly just bugfixes
<ajmitch> I like having a friendly upstream
<ajmitch> who will adjust their releases to match ubuntu
<Fujitsu> A friendly upstream? Does such a thing exist?
<ajmitch> sure
<Fujitsu> That does sound ideal, ajmitch.
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, hehe yea konversation and amarok both talor to ubuntu releases
<imbrandon> ;)
<ajmitch> I've stayed with the main developer of another package I maintain, in melbourne
<imbrandon> well mostly
<ajmitch> as well as being good friends with some others
<Fujitsu> I've met a total of.... Zero FOSS developers in real life.
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: that's hard to believe still
<Fujitsu> No Ubuntuers or DDs either :-/
<ajmitch> I thought you'd had at least 1 debian-melb meetup?
<Fujitsu> Nothing ever came of the one I could have attended, and I was at school for the other.
<ajmitch> even I've met more DDs in melbourne than you have :)
<Fujitsu> Haha.
<imbrandon> lol
<ajmitch> so next time I'm over I'll have to meetup
<imbrandon> we need more people in KC to be ubuntu/DD people
<imbrandon> chi seems to have alot and KC is bigger
<ajmitch> since I'll probably end up staying with my friend in ringwood
<Fujitsu> KC?
<imbrandon> kansas city
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<ajmitch> imbrandon: yeah, it sucks only have 5 (or is it 6?) DDs in this town
<Fujitsu> ajmitch, what is the population of said place?
<imbrandon> ajmitch, we have 0 and i'm the only ubuntu guy afaik
<ajmitch> 120K peopl
<Fujitsu> Not at all bad.
<ajmitch> yeah
<imbrandon> in a town of 2+ mil ( counting suburbs )
<ajmitch> imbrandon: that's bad
<imbrandon> yea
<ajmitch> I'm the only ubuntu dev currently
<Fujitsu> We've got 3 (or perhaps 3.5) million people, quite a number of DDs, and one Ubuntu dev.
<imbrandon> hell our lug only has 20 or so peeps that show up regularly, we have more people at work that use linux than come to lug meetings
<Fujitsu> (plus infinity, but... he sort of counts)
<imbrandon> i need to check on the KC population , thats was purely an semi-educated guess
<ajmitch> ah, classic australian music on last.fm
<ajmitch> AC/DC
* ajmitch wonders how this got tagged as 'classic rock'
<ajmitch> oh well
<imbrandon> ahh looks like 2.7 million in the actual city limits + more in the suburbs
<imbrandon> so i was a tad off
<imbrandon> probably closer to 3.5 all togather then
<ajmitch> not a small city then
<imbrandon> 2,744,687
<imbrandon> nope not small, just suprisingly no DD's here afaik
<ajmitch> compared to dunedin, yeah
<imbrandon> wow someone bit my computer area meme kinda late on planet
<imbrandon> hehe
<ajmitch> haha
<ajmitch> I don't think I want to follow that meme :)
* ajmitch would have to clean his desk
<imbrandon> hehe
* ajmitch only has 3 monitors & a laptop in his 'computer area'
<ajmitch> but I cheat since 1 monitor is hooked up to a dead box
<imbrandon> i have 2 monitors in my main work area
<imbrandon> one isnt hooked up atm
<imbrandon> ( the crt )
<imbrandon> and my lappy off to the side but its not in the pic
<imbrandon> hum
<ajmitch> yeah, but I like my 3200x1200 desktop :)
<imbrandon> someday i'll get another 22'' and run dual head
<imbrandon> wont be for a few more months though
<imbrandon> unless i get a raise
<imbrandon> ;)
<siretart> 3200x1200 is neat
<ajmitch> hey siretart 
<siretart> at work, we have 1920x1200 desktops, I think
<siretart> huhu ajmitch 
<imbrandon> heya siretart 
<siretart> huhu imbrandon 
<imbrandon> yea i run 4x 1600x1200 at work
<imbrandon> ( 4 x 17in lcd )
<ajmitch> yeah I hate you now
<ajmitch> but that's ok
<siretart> lol
* ajmitch has a single 17" lcd at work, 1280x1024, windows XP
<imbrandon> heh , lemme find some batteries and i'll take some pics of the DC
<imbrandon> i've been meaning to anyhow
<imbrandon> i have a cheap camera here but its dead
<ajmitch> you at work now?
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> for 5 or so more hours
<imbrandon> its a slow night
<imbrandon> ajmitch, http://www.imbrandon.com/misc/gsi/
<imbrandon> err
<imbrandon> http://www.imbrandon.com/misc/gsi/workstation.jpg
<imbrandon> crappy pics but the camera here sucks
<imbrandon> worse than mine at home hehe
<imbrandon> but give you a rough idea of the DC
<imbrandon> gives*
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: I want one. :P
<siretart> quad head?
<imbrandon> siretart, two dual head nvida cards
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, one what ?
<Fujitsu> That setup.
<imbrandon> heh thats my work setup, i actualy like my home setup better for useability
<imbrandon> honestly two widescreens > 4 smaller ones
<siretart> imbrandon: what/where are you working?
<imbrandon> siretart, i work at one of the largest colo / managed hosting facilities in the US
<imbrandon> thus i get the rackspace and bandwidth for free for my buildfarm ( from yesterdays convo )
<imbrandon> as an employyee perk
<imbrandon> http://www.gsihosting.com/clients/  <-- some of our customers
<imbrandon> siretart, ^^
<siretart> impressive :)
<ajmitch> imbrandon: interesting setup
<imbrandon> i'd take better pics of the actual racks but some have company logo's that we arent allowed via PCI to disclose etc
<imbrandon> and i'd get my arse chewed/fired
<imbrandon> ;)
<Fujitsu> What do you actually do?
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, sysadmin for ubuntu/centos/solaris boxen
<imbrandon> for some of our managed clients and our company internal servers
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<Fujitsu> Other than the CentOS, that sounds good.
<imbrandon> yea the cent boxes will eventualy get phased out, but with over 1k in production it takes a while
<Fujitsu> Wow!
<Fujitsu> How many boxen do you have in total?
<imbrandon> between the two DC's and the offsite backup facility about 5 to 6 k
<ajmitch> a small number
<imbrandon> yea really not that many considering the stuff we do
<imbrandon> more and more they are getting virtualized
<imbrandon> we have a few esx servers now
<imbrandon> hum, got quiet
<ajmitch> yep
<imbrandon> apt-cache search wildfire
<imbrandon> err
<imbrandon> hum
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> apt-cache search life
<imbrandon> are there any jabber servers in the repos ?
<ajmitch> darn, can't install one
<ajmitch> sure there are
<imbrandon> wildfire dosent seem to be
<imbrandon> lol @ life
<ajmitch> jabberd2, ejabberd
<ajmitch> jabber
* imbrandon is considering putting up a free ubuntu'ish' jabber server
<imbrandon> like ubuntu-roxorz.tld or i-heart-ubuntu.tld
<imbrandon> or some such , just for fun
<Fujitsu> ejabberd works well, I use it on ubuntu.org.au.
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> hrm do jabber servers automaticly talk to one another ? or would i have to "peer" with like jabber.org or something ?
<imbrandon> e.g. if i set this up @whateverichoose.blah can still talk to other jabber service users like gmail and jabber.org{,.au} etc ?
<Fujitsu> Automagic.
<imbrandon> cool
<Fujitsu> (unless you disable it manually)
<imbrandon> hum could even through some kinda free webmail too i guess
* imbrandon ponders
<imbrandon> any sugestions ona  catchy ubuntuish domain for free jabber/webmail for general users?
<Fujitsu> ubuntu.net! Almost definitely taken, though.
<imbrandon> maybe i should make a contest for the best name and give that person a bigger disk quota and pop3 access 
<imbrandon> or something
<ajmitch> ubuntu-is-t3h-1337.net
<imbrandon> heh
<ajmitch> or whatever misspellings you can manage
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> umail.com ( like gmail ) , nah toooooo lame
<imbrandon> and not everyone would catch it i dont think
<imbrandon> ubumail.
* imbrandon ponders a bit more
<imbrandon> hum ok if i do run a "contest" for a domain name , any sugestions on collecting the data ? i hate to have it all jumbled in say comments to a blogpost
* ajmitch shrugs
* ajmitch is away to sleep
<imbrandon> later ajmitch 
<zul> zulrocksyoursocksoff.net
<imbrandon> heh
<ajmitch> hah
<imbrandon> bddebianisagod.net
<imbrandon> ;)
<ajmitch> yeah, that may put a few people off
* ajmitch really should go & sleep
<imbrandon> hehe SLEEP !!
<zul> this channel is logged isnt it ;)
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> afaik all *ubuntu* are
<imbrandon> atleaste most
<imbrandon> irunubuntu.com
<cbx33> nn ajmitch 
<imbrandon> heya cbx33 
<cbx33> hi imbrandon 
<cbx33> howz it going?
<imbrandon> good good 
<cbx33> excellent
<cbx33> busy busy I take it?
<imbrandon> finished stage one of the motu farm
<imbrandon> yea lately really busy
<imbrandon> and thinking about a new project heheh
<imbrandon> as seen above
<cbx33> awesome
<cbx33> I only saw it from thinking of a contest for a doamin name ;)
<imbrandon> 04:54 < imbrandon> any sugestions ona  catchy ubuntuish domain for free jabber/webmail for general users?               
<imbrandon> ;)
<cbx33> ahhh nice
<zul> meh...fsf sucks..
<cbx33> jabuntmail
<cbx33> heh
<imbrandon> ;)
<cbx33> yeh....I clearly havn't woken up yet
<imbrandon> i-r-heart-ubuntu.net
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> imbrandon, you're a KDE dude
<cbx33> how hard is it to start deving gui apps for the kde environment
* Hobbsee waves
<imbrandon> heya hoora_214 
<imbrandon> err Hobbsee 
<imbrandon> damn tab button
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> cbx33, quite easy if you go the pyqt route, basic apps in less than a day
* StevenK teaches imbrandon to read the line before pressing Enter.
<cbx33> hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> hey cbx33 :)
<imbrandon> s/pyqt/pykde also
<cbx33> imbrandon, see I've been working on TCM recently
<cbx33> and we split it into front end backend
<cbx33> so that we could develop a KDE front end
<cbx33> at the moment no one has stepped forward
<cbx33> so I'm thinking I may do it
<cbx33> obviously not this release
<gnomefreak> what do i doo with this error? its during pbuiilder build. checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<imbrandon> right on, thats what ubiguity etc does, pygtk / py{qt,kde}
<cbx33> I'd not have time but maybe next - is it clode to pygtk?
<cbx33> s/clode/close
<imbrandon> yea
<cbx33> same method of working?
<cbx33> signal handlers etc?
<imbrandon> yup
<imbrandon> just no .glade's, use qtdesigner to make .ui's then pyuic to convert them to .py and off you go
<imbrandon> or import kde and the .ui directly and no pyuic needed
<imbrandon> depends on how you like to work
<cbx33> yeh
<cbx33> well i use glade quite a lot
<cbx33> but also do a lot of it by hand
<StevenK> imbrandon: Is the ppc build.i.c up?
<cbx33> like signal connecting that kinda thing
<imbrandon> if you use glade to do your pygtk apps , qt designer and pyqt/pykde will be right at home to you
<cbx33> what's the diff with pykde and pyqt?
<imbrandon> StevenK, not yet, i have to reload it, i fubard it last night
<StevenK> imbrandon: Bozo! :-P
<imbrandon> cbx33, pyqt is pure qt and pykde has the kde extensions
<imbrandon> see this is where gnome people get confused
<imbrandon> ;)
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> indeed
<imbrandon> ok think about it like this , gtk != gnome 
<cbx33> we gnomeians are simple folk
<imbrandon> qt != kde
<imbrandon> qt is just the widgets , kde is the widgest plus more kde specific widgets ( like html widgets etc ) that are qt overrides and plus some other nongui libs
<imbrandon> kinda like the relationship between gtk and gnomelibs
<StevenK> imbrandon: Re-read that "qt is just..." sentence and cringe...
<imbrandon> whereas gtk != gnome but gnome == gtk+++
<imbrandon> StevenK, hehe, its hard to explain, but i think he see's what i'm getting aty
<imbrandon> s/y//
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: or glade and gtk?
<Hobbsee> maybe?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: where's amarok, btw?
<imbrandon> nah, glade is qt designer of gtk
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, sitting on my hdd , i had to wait till mith pushed libgpod 0.4.2
<imbrandon> it will get uploaded this morning
<imbrandon> plus i couldent upload it before the 4th tech anyhow since thats when they will release it "publicly"
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> but its built and ready to go
<imbrandon> built*
<imbrandon> err 
<imbrandon> nvm
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: did it push correctly?
* Hobbsee was dealing with that on thursday.
<imbrandon> did what push correc5tly?
<Hobbsee> libgpod
<imbrandon> yea about an hour ago it did
<imbrandon> its built now as of 5am my time
<imbrandon> thus i'll upload amarok 1.4.5 here in a few ( but i cant backport it or announce it for 18+ hours because amarok team hasent officialy released it yet )
<imbrandon> and they tend to get mad when that happens
<imbrandon> ;)
<cbx33> i get it imbrandon 
<Hobbsee> cool
<cbx33> thanks
<Hobbsee> yeah, but you can give us prerelease debs for testing.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you fixed teh bugs assigned to me, presumably?
<imbrandon> they are in the results dir on build.imbrandon.com
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, most of them, i'll get the rest before i upload
<Hobbsee> cool
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ ssh imbrandon
<Hobbsee> ssh: connect to host build.imbrandon.com port 5022: Connection refused
<imbrandon> not 5022
<imbrandon> just 22
<imbrandon> its a brand new box
<imbrandon> new rules , accounts from LP etc etc etc
<imbrandon> i need to write up some docs about it
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nice of you to actually...you know...tell the people who have shells on it :)
<imbrandon> maybe i'll do that today and email them to -devel
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: somerville's been wanting to know waht's happening
<StevenK> Like sysadmins notify people.
<Hobbsee> heh
<imbrandon> yea all of ubuntu{,-core}-dev has accounts
<imbrandon> and somerville isnt a motu yet
<imbrandon> so no account for him , got to limit it somehow
<Hobbsee> ahh, i thought that you said you had given him an account.  or that was his belief, anyway
<imbrandon> i did on the old old old voyager box
<imbrandon> not since i made the "farm"
<imbrandon> this one automaticly gets the ssh keys from LP for those groups and makes acounts based on your LP name
<imbrandon> and imports new keys every few hours
<imbrandon> so less "admin" for me
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: precisely *which* results dir?  the one i was expecting has nothing
<imbrandon>  /storage/pbuilders/feisty/results
<imbrandon> if its not there i need to make a new run of it
<Hobbsee> hobbsee@aurora:/storage/pbuilders/feisty/result$ ls -la
<imbrandon> i need to make a new run of it anyhow
<Hobbsee> total 0
<Hobbsee> drwxrwxr-t 2 imbrandon imbrandon  48 2007-02-02 08:31 .
<Hobbsee> drwxr-xr-x 6 imbrandon imbrandon 208 2007-02-02 07:20 ..
<imbrandon> actualy
<Hobbsee> seems os
<imbrandon> yea
<Hobbsee> *so
<imbrandon> i'll make a rebuild here in a few minutes then
<Hobbsee> grab the bugs assigned to me when you do :)
<imbrandon> i will
<gnomefreak> these are the last lines of sudo pbuilder-feisty build ../*.dsc.  http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/338389  is there something im missing?
<Hobbsee> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   xorg-dev
<imbrandon> looks like its missing a build-dep gnomefreak 
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: ^
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: but see teh description of it first
<gnomefreak> ok ill try it again. ive been missing depends all over the place so ive been adding them one by one and the errors go away :)
<Hobbsee> yep :)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, new test build started so you can play with it, but not all the fixes are in there yet
<imbrandon> i'll let you know when its done
* imbrandon has to get some real work done now
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: cool, okay
<gnomefreak> in the build depends do i libart2 and libart2-dev or can i just go with all -dev packages and forget the non -dev ones?
<gnomefreak> libart2 was example i already fixed the libart depedns
<StevenK> You should just be able to get away with the -dev packages, since they mostly all depend on the library packages anyway
<gnomefreak> ok cool if it fails to build this time i wil replace all reg. packages and just use the -dev ones (does this go with libc6 also?
<StevenK> You do not need to Build-Depend on libc6-dev
<gnomefreak> k
<StevenK> If it's in build-essential, don't add it to Build-Depends
<gnomefreak> k :)
<Fujitsu> siretart, around?
<imbrandon> wow the FSF gonna screw Novell ?
<phanatic> imbrandon: i hope they won't. that would be stupid
<gnomefreak> fsf?
* gnomefreak uses suse and i dont wanna get screwed again
<phanatic> gnomefreak: have a look at /.
<imbrandon> free software foundation , e.g. the copyright holder to all GNU software
<imbrandon> gnomefreak, ^^
<gnomefreak> ah
* gnomefreak wonders if my pbuilder is messed up now :(
<imbrandon> phanatic, actualy i think it would be fantastic, make a deal with the devil and lay in your own bed after its made
* gnomefreak think this is bad: error: cannot find input file: scribus/doc/Makefile.in
<imbrandon> gnomefreak, screwed again ? your still being screwed every day that goes by that they havent abolished the deal with MS
<gnomefreak> true
<zul> meh...politics
<imbrandon> http://youtube.com/watch?v=FVbf9tOGwno
<gnomefreak> should i try updating pbuilder to fix the makefile.in error above
<gnomefreak> lmao @ that link
<elkbuntu> lol
<gnomefreak> ok found a makefile.in in the Cmake dir. can i just mkdir /path/scribus/doc and copy the makefile.in to the new doc folder?
<gnomefreak> the common mistake page doesnt even list this issue. but i think im gonna eat breakfast than figure the makefile issue out
<zakame> evening all
<zakame> can someone check out my update on wlassistant on revu? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4252
<cbx33> hi does anyone know the bug number of the bug which causes the d-i to crash when scanning for cd rom
<cbx33> I know I have to turn off an option on the kernel line
<cbx33> but I can't remember what it is
<cbx33> something/pcmcia=false i think
<cbx33> anyone shed any light?
<phanatic> cbx33: it's mentioned in the herd3 announcement
<cbx33> ahh thanks phanatic 
<zakame> hi allee
<allee> zakame: hi, news from wlassistant? :)
<zakame> I've prepared the new wlassistant, its on revu: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4252
<allee> zakame: cool!! I'll have a look
<zakame> thanks :) not much has changed, although I've to edit the interfaces diff a bit
<zakame> also I've still to check if my run-parts integration is correct, although it seems fine when I tested it
<allee> zakame: I've to find a AP without WPA before I can test
<gnomefreak> pbuilder creates makefiles.* but doesnt create makefile.in. is there something that I and doing wrong or is this pbuilder. here is the error i get: http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/338507
* zakame checks
<zakame> gnomefreak: did you try rebuilding the autotools stuff?
<gnomefreak> i just ran update for pbuilder and trying it again but startange feeling updating pbuilder isnt gonna help
<gnomefreak> zakame: no how do i go about that?
<zakame> gnomefreak: no, I mean did you update the package-to-be-built's autotools stuff (touching configure.in, Makefile.am, etc) before trying to build?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> i was building this for the most part from the packaging guide and it didnt say anything about that
<zakame> oh
<zakame> can you paste a full buildlog, I mean the stuff right before your previous paste?
<gnomefreak> yeah it should be done soon the other one is lost a little further up from where i gave you
<gnomefreak> zakame: http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/338519 if i need to go higher up let me know i just changes the scrollback and wont let me go much further without restarting term
<zakame> gnomefreak: the trick is in `pbuilder ... 2>&1 | tee ../buildlog` ;)
<zakame> and pasting ../buildlog
<gnomefreak> im gonna have to rebuild this i think im looking at it and there is a typo on one of the file names that i fixed and pbuilder doesnt loo like it changed with my change
<gnomefreak> ./scribbus-ng-debhelper should only have 1 b in scribus
<gnomefreak> unless you see something else
<gnomefreak> thats exactly what it is 
<gnomefreak> ill rebuild it from scratch and see what happens thank you
<bddebian> Heya gang
<zakame> yo bddebian!
<bddebian> Hi zakame
<imbrandon> heya bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi imbrandon
* imbrandon hates writing proposals
<gnomefreak> damn typo caused issues for 18 hours *slaps self hard*
<zakame> gnomefreak: awww
<gnomefreak> in about an hour we will find out if it fails again.
<zakame> takes that long to build?
<gnomefreak> zakame: i cleared pbuilder and ther eare alot of depends
<gnomefreak> there are 
<zakame> ah
<cbx33> eeek
<cbx33> what was the typo in gnomefreak ?
<gnomefreak> 118 of them
<cbx33> dang it
<gnomefreak> cbx33: scribbus instead of scribus one of the commands i ran (thinking dh_make) put that typo in control and changelog
<cbx33> noooo
<gnomefreak> if i can find a way to shortent he depends i will think about it
<gnomefreak> it may have been when i renamed the file to -debhelper but its all fixed now for the time being
* imbrandon hugs btlaunchmany
<gnomefreak> such pretty colors when there are no errors :)
<cbx33> gnomefreak, pretty colours?
<cbx33> can someone help me out with mychroot?  I't not able to access the internet at all
<gnomefreak> yeah pink green blue
<cbx33> pretty colours for what?
<gnomefreak> while its building (maybe plugins)
<cbx33> oooh....you got me interested now ;)
<cbx33> hehe
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> you mean this isnt normal?
<cbx33> i have proc mounted in the fstab
<cbx33> but my chroot still isn't accessing the internet
<cbx33> any ideas
<cbx33> gnomefreak, I've never seen it
<cbx33> ahhh
<cbx33> think i got it
<gnomefreak> doesnt seem so colorful the second time around :(
<cbx33> i wanna see
<cbx33> :(
<ScottK> cbx33: I haven't had to change mounts when I did a chroot.
<cbx33> it was my resolv.conf
<gnomefreak> i forgot to log the build the first time so im doing it again so we will see if it gets pretty
<ScottK> Ah
<ScottK> So you have it working now?
<cbx33> yup
<ScottK> OK.
* ScottK goes back to fixing a Perl program despite knowing no Perl....
<gnomefreak> ScottK: i dont know perl either
* ScottK prefers Python.
* cbx33 too
* gnomefreak thinks only a handful of peopel know perl
<gnomefreak> people*
<cbx33> gnomefreak, i'm curoius how are you/where are you building
<gnomefreak> in pbuilder
<cbx33> i don't get pretty colours
<gnomefreak> wonders if i have a term log
<cbx33> gnome/kde?
<gnomefreak> gnome
<cbx33> gnome-terminal?
<gnomefreak> yes
<cbx33> I don;t get pretty colours
<cbx33> must be a shell thing
<cbx33> i pbuild all the time
<gnomefreak> it might be
<gnomefreak> this time no colors
<cbx33> are you pbuilding in feisty#?
* gnomefreak scared of lintian -i *.dsc
<gnomefreak> cbx33: yes
<cbx33> ah
<cbx33> maybe fesity pbuilder has colours
<gnomefreak> next one i build we will find out. this one i hoping is for the most part done
<cbx33> ok
<imbrandon> i build in feisty and have no colours :(
<imbrandon> anyhow bbiab
<cbx33> gnomefreak, where did you get these pretty colours from
<cbx33> we must fid out
<gnomefreak> no sure
<gnomefreak> maybe terminal settings
<cbx33> it is my lifes mission
<cbx33> u use standard
<cbx33> gnome-terminal
<cbx33> ?
<gnomefreak> i dont think so
<cbx33> oh what you use?
<gnomefreak> ill post the conf
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> sorry
<cbx33> just realluy interested
<phanatic> hey coNP 
<coNP> hey phanatic & all!
<gnomefreak> cbx33: http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/338701
<cbx33> thanks
<gnomefreak> np
<cbx33> though I can't see anything relating directly to pbuilder there
<gnomefreak> nope 
<cbx33> was it pbuider or make output ?
<gnomefreak> it was pbuilder-feisty <command>
<cbx33> is pbuilder-fesity an alias?
<Nafallo> no, it's a small script
<gnomefreak> its Laser's script iirc
<cbx33> ahh
<gnomefreak> someone care to tell me if this is bad? http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/338705
<Nafallo> no
<gnomefreak> those are ok?
<Nafallo> it's included in pbuilder
<gnomefreak> oh
<Nafallo> /usr/share/doc/pbuilder/examples/ or so
<imbrandon> gnomefreak, in other words delete debian/*.{ex,EX}
<imbrandon> and fix your X build deps
<gnomefreak> oh i can cool :)
<imbrandon> ;)
<gnomefreak> x build deps?
<imbrandon> #
<imbrandon> E: scribus-ng-debhelper source: build-depends-on-obsolete-package build-depends: xlibs-dev
<imbrandon> #
<imbrandon> N:
<imbrandon> #
<imbrandon> N:   The package build-depends on a package that has been superseded.
<imbrandon> #
<gnomefreak> ah ok i can work that out
<imbrandon> N:
<imbrandon> #
<imbrandon> E: scribus-ng-debhelper source: build-depends-on-x-metapackage build-depends: xorg-dev
<imbrandon> #
<imbrandon> N:
<imbrandon> #
<imbrandon> N:   Packages must not build-depend on X Window System metapackages.
<imbrandon> #
<imbrandon> N:   
<imbrandon> #
<Nafallo> imbrandon: pastebin next time. oki?
<imbrandon> N:   The metapackages xorg, xorg-dev, x-window-system, x-window-system-dev,
<imbrandon> #
<imbrandon> N:   and x-window-system-core exist only for the benefit of users and
<imbrandon> #
<imbrandon> N:   should not be used in package build dependencies.
<imbrandon> #
<imbrandon> N:errr
<imbrandon> whoops
<imbrandon> but yea , that ^^
* imbrandon /kicks Nafallo 
<Nafallo> :-P
<gnomefreak> will look into it today ty :)
<gnomefreak> well i dont see any depends errors :) its building so we shall see
<gnomefreak> now i only have one warning. if someone gets time how do i fix this or does it need to be fixed at all? http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/338811
<ScottK> Would you pastebind debian/changelog?
<ScottK> *pastebin
<ScottK> gnomefreak: ^^^
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/338820
<gnomefreak> ScottK: thats the changlog :(
* ScottK is looking
<gnomefreak> i didnt know if i should add ubuntu's changelog to it
<gnomefreak> oops that should be sat
<gnomefreak> but i doubt that s the issue
<crimsun> you're probably missing the orig.tar.gz
<crimsun> where's the upstream tarball?
<geser> gnomefreak: what's the filename for the orig.tar.gz?
<gnomefreak> ah let me see
<gnomefreak> its in the folder i made for building this and its called scribus-ng_1.3.3.7.dfsg.orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> folder i made so i didnt clutter up ~/
<crimsun> that's precisely why you're getting the error.
<crimsun> note the name of the source package in debian/changelog
<crimsun> then compare that with the name of your orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> but the guide told me to add -debhelper to it
<gnomefreak> oh the -1
<gnomefreak> ok removed the -1 from the end is that all?
<crimsun> no, it's the part in the orig.tar.gz before the _
<crimsun> your changelog entry uses scribus-ng-debhelper
<gnomefreak> k
<crimsun> therefore your orig.tar.gz must be named scribus-ng-debhelper_1.3.3.7.dfsg.orig.tar.gz
<crimsun> I'm not convinced, however, that's what you want. What are you attempting?
<gnomefreak> ok can i just rename it?
<crimsun> Are you generating a new binary package from the scribus-ng source package?
<gnomefreak> bulding this package since ours is a lower version
<gnomefreak> yes
* ScottK sits back and learns from crimsun...
<crimsun> ok, so no, you're not generating a new binary package from the scribus-ng source package; instead you're generating a newer upstream version of the source package.
<gnomefreak> oh thats not good
<crimsun> I'm pretty certain that's what you want, in fact.
<crimsun> however--
<geser> gnomefreak: take the current package in Ubuntu and uupdate to the new upstream version
<gnomefreak> so instead of building it in debian dir build it in ubuntu dir?
<crimsun> if you're targeting feisty, use what geser stated, or (and this is preferred) file a sync request against feisty's current scribus-ng source package requesting a sync from Debian unstable/main
<gnomefreak> i thought that was only for merges
<geser> Debian has a newer version?
<geser> than sync from it
<crimsun> use https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scribus-ng/+filebug , and follow https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-August/000181.html
<crimsun> afterward, subscribe the ubuntu-universe-sponsors LP team
<gnomefreak> k
* crimsun -> lunch
<gnomefreak> they want the changelog in the ubuntu debian dir. right?
<geser> for the sync request?
<gnomefreak> yes
<geser> copy all new changelog entries (from the Debian package) after 1.3.3.6.dfsg-1
<gnomefreak> there wasnt any
<geser> http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/s/scribus-ng/current/changelog
<gnomefreak> come to this about it there had to be
<gnomefreak> ty
<geser> you need to copy the changelog entry for 1.3.3.7.dfsg-1
<gnomefreak> ah oops
<geser> that's the only one after the version which is currently in feisty
<geser> you may want to test in a pbuilder if the package from Debian builds on Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> i had it already just had to look for it
<gnomefreak> its done. i uploaded the whole file just incase they needed more
<Adri2000> geser: can you look at this sync request https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/opencv/+bug/83086 ? there is an ubuntu change to drop, but I think we should rather keep it, what do you think?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83086 in opencv "[Sync Request]  opencv (1.0.0-1) from debian experimental/main to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<geser> currenty looking at it
<Adri2000> the change is:
<Adri2000> -Replaces: python2.3-opencv (<= 0.9.7-3)
<Adri2000> +Replaces: python2.3-opencv (<= 0.9.7-3), python2.4-opencv (<= 0.9.7-3)
<Adri2000> and same with Conflicts:
<geser> Adri2000: it needs to be merged
<geser> gnomefreak: you should add the *new* changelog entry not the ones we already have
<geser> gnomefreak: I've added the missing parts and ACKed it
<ajmitch> morning
<geser> hi ajmitch 
<gnomefreak> thank you geser 
<geser> np
<Adri2000> geser: I will upload the opencv merge, ok?
<Adri2000> and also, I will upload mozilla-stumbleupon (merge)
<geser> Adri2000: it's ok with me
<LaserJock> sure is busy around here
<TheMuso> Hey MOTUs.
<geser> hi TheMuso 
<LaserJock> hi TheMuso 
<TheMuso> Hey LaserJock. Was the conference successful?
<LaserJock> pretty much
<LaserJock> people seemed to like my poster ok
<LaserJock> and I got some potential postdoc contacts
<nixternal> LaserJock: latex question for you
<nixternal> in order to fix this bug for Plucker documentation, it has to build .tex files
<nixternal> and also in the configure.in I noticed latex2html
<nixternal> if I was to depend on latex2html it in turn depends on tetex*.
<nixternal> and this will build out the tex files. do you know of any "shortcuts" as the tetex-* downloads are fairly large
<nixternal> for a depend
<nixternal> actually, probably wouldn't be so bad but the us.archive suck for me
#ubuntu-motu 2007-02-04
<crimsun> so it build-depends on latex2html?
<crimsun> what's the actual bug? it doesn't ship with html docs?
<nixternal> 28701
<nixternal> bug 28701
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28701 in plucker "plucker-desktop: help window empty" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/28701
<nixternal> not it doesn't ship with html docs
<nixternal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4034/
<nixternal> that is not right
<nixternal> for one silly little package
<nixternal> a package that hasn't been maintained for over 2 years at that, but is the only one I know of
<crimsun> does it fix that bug?
<plugwash> you say its not right but if you haven't done much building on the system before you can expect that
<plugwash> some dependency chains are pretty long
<nixternal> crimsun: I just finished building it, I am going to install it on my feisty box now
<nixternal> argh, this bug is annoying the hell out of me
<nixternal> it is not installing the docs anywhere. time to step away and come back in a few I guess
<crimsun> nixternal: does it need debian/foo.install entries?
<nixternal> it already has them crimsun 
<crimsun> [if you don't do it from within debian/rules, that it] 
<crimsun> that is
<crimsun> where "it" and "them" are...
<nixternal> plucker-docs.install as a matter of fact
<nixternal> debian/plucker*.install
<crimsun> do they refer to the proper locations in debian/foo/... ?
<nixternal> plucker-doc.install contans just   #DOCS#
<nixternal> hrmm, those are the wrong docs, derr, the other docs are in debian/rules that I am concerned about
<nixternal> I just found it
<nixternal> silly makefile has BUILD_MANUAL = no
<nixternal> err, rules that is
<crimsun> so. Cough.
<nixternal> hah
<nixternal> shhhh
<nixternal> it was one of those get up and walk away moments
<nixternal> but the Makefile for the docs calls for latex and latex2html
<nixternal> so I am afraid latex2html will have to remain a depends unless we don't want to close that bug
<nixternal> what are the chances of me personally building them out to html, and then creating a patch that will install them?
<crimsun> that's ugly
<crimsun> and why would you want that as a Depends?
<nixternal> ya it is, let me build this out and test again
<nixternal> w/o that in depends, the documentation will not build
<crimsun> ...so you mean Build-Depends?
<nixternal> correct, I am sorry
<LaserJock> nixternal: sorry, had to take a trip Sheriff's office
<LaserJock> nixternal: looks like crimsun got you straightened out
<nixternal> LaserJock: I told you no more dealing them buntudrugs
<nixternal> LaserJock: ya, he pointed me in the right direction, but that entire package is god awful. I am going to grab the unstable again from Debian and test it out
<nixternal> bbiaf, shrimp jumbalayah is calling me (boy I killed the spelling on that)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: which is it?
<ajmitch> good afternoon
<LaserJock> hi ajmitch 
<TheMuso> Heya ajmitch.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: Plucker && Plucker-desktop
<Hobbsee> ahhh'
<LaserJock> hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey LaserJock!
<LaserJock> :-)
<bddebian> Heya gang
<ScottK> Heya bddebian.
<bddebian> Hi ScottK
* ScottK has lost the bubble on what needs to be done with merging/synching before UVF.
<ScottK> Which list is the best one to look at?
<StevenK> Well, that's one way to tell people Windows product keys
<ScottK> Heh!
<LaserJock> bddebian!
<bddebian> HEya LaserJock
<Fujitsu> Hi LaserJock.
<Fujitsu> Hi bddebian.
<bddebian> Hi Fujitsu
<LaserJock> ScottK: http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html is still pretty good
<LaserJock> hi Fujitsu 
<LaserJock> I would sort of combine that with ajmitch's list (can't remember URL)
<LaserJock> to prioritize
<Fujitsu> (and preferably new upstreams are prioritised, obviously.
<LaserJock> yep
<LaserJock> if ubuntu-archive is keeping up with sync requests the merges.u.c list is helpful
<Fujitsu> Any new sciencey upstreams we want, LaserJock?
<bddebian> I'm still working on tilp2
<Fujitsu> bddebian, I feel your pain.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: http://tiber.tauware.de/~laserjock/motuscience/all.html#outdatedandlocalinB
<bddebian> libticonv and libticables2 got accepted so far
<LaserJock> there a few new upstreams
<LaserJock> bddebian: excellent
<LaserJock> you know, I've got a number of apps that I'd love to see packaged up
<LaserJock> but I don't think I have time
<bddebian> Make us a list :-)
<LaserJock> I think I have one
<Fujitsu> LaserJock, that's... a little old.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: is it?
<Fujitsu> (see mine for comparison, http://people.ubuntu.org.au/~fujitsu/motuscience/versions/)
<Fujitsu> And look at the date on yours.
<Fujitsu> It's no longer Nov 1.
<Fujitsu> And we're not in such a dire situation as that page suggests
<bddebian> heh
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: doh
<Eleaf> hello master of the universe and it is know and here you are.
<LaserJock> I forgot it should have motuscience/fiesty/all.html
<Hobbsee> hey Eleaf 
<Eleaf> Hobbsee, you are there.
<Hobbsee> Eleaf: of course
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: did you get mplayer done, btw?
<Eleaf> it was vast.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, it works, but I've not dared to bzr push or upload it yet.
<LaserJock> plotdrop is just dumb (my mistake) and we'll wait until I do a new upstream in Debian
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: ahhh.  then again it is feisty
<Fujitsu> LaserJock, how was it a mistake?
<Fujitsu> Oh, the differing upstream tarball?
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: I had a stinkin' patch-stamp in my .orig.tar.gz :(
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: did you have one of those for kde?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, one of what?
<Hobbsee> [14:43]  <Fujitsu> (see mine for comparison, http://people.ubuntu.org.au/~fujitsu/motuscience/versions/)
<Fujitsu> The version lists?
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Hobbsee> yes
<Fujitsu> I can whip one up in a couple of minutes.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: btw, did you know you have a shell on brandon's machine, if you need it
<Fujitsu> (if you've got a package list, or a section to look at)
<Hobbsee> cool, thanks :)
<Fujitsu> I did know that, yes.
<Hobbsee> section is kde
<Fujitsu> Ah, smart.
<LaserJock> bddebian: bibus is the one I think we really need to get into Feisty
* Hobbsee thought imbrandon actually built amarok debs
<Fujitsu> Eek, yeah.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, he did...
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: where are they?
<Fujitsu> Erased by his cron-job, I'd guess.
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<bddebian> LaserJock: OK
<LaserJock> bddebian: http://bibus-biblio.sourceforge.net/ is the webpage
<LaserJock> bddebian: I'd actually like to get it into Main
<LaserJock> but I don't think we have time
<LaserJock> for Feisty anyway
<Fujitsu> I had a look at it, and it's not exactly pleasant.
<chillywilly> omg, it's freezing cold here
<chillywilly> -8F
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: bibus?
<bddebian> eeks
<Fujitsu> LaserJock, yeah.
<bddebian> Fujitsu: What is pleasant to you? :-)
<Fujitsu> Not bibus, nor mplayer.
<Fujitsu> Something with a sane build system.
<bddebian> heh
<chillywilly> bddebian: wind chill is like -28F
<Fujitsu> And without a lot of embedded libs.
<LaserJock> well, I usually think that if it wasn't in Debian/Ubuntu already there is probably a reason
<LaserJock> but bibus is a very often used program I think
<bddebian> chillywilly: Dude, and I thought it wsa cold here
<chillywilly> you ain't got nothin' on WI baby
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: http://people.ubuntu.org.au/~fujitsu/kde/versions/kde.html (it's currently using the superset of the packages in Sid and Feisty; that can be changed if you wish)
<Hobbsee> anyone know what CXXFLAGS := -fno-stack-protector translates to in cdbs?
<Fujitsu> Similar, perhaps? I don't know.
* Fujitsu curses bug #83053.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83053 in twisted-web2 "AttributeError: components.Interface" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83053
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: the bugtracker is very...pink...
<Fujitsu> Which one?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: the beta
<Hobbsee> ubuntu
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> It's pink now!?
<Fujitsu> I didn't notice...
<Fujitsu> Oh, just the usual.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> yes
* Hobbsee merges kwlan
<Hobbsee> guess i should check for bugs though
<Fujitsu> Perhaps.
<Fujitsu> I note you're missing quite a few packages.
<Hobbsee> right, nothing of interest.
<Hobbsee> oh?
<Fujitsu> Yeah, at the bottom of the versions page it shows you're missing some packages that are in sid.
<Hobbsee> kde-style-polyester 	1.0~beta1-1 	NOTFOUND 	PTS BTS buildlog 	p.u.c LP bugs builds changes
<Hobbsee> that at least is wrong
<Fujitsu> How?
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ madison kde-style-polyester
<Hobbsee> kde-style-polyester | 1.0-0ubuntu1 | http://mirror.pacific.net.au feisty/universe Packages
<Hobbsee> kde-style-polyester | 1.0-0ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Packages
<Hobbsee>  polyester | 1.0-0ubuntu1 | http://mirror.pacific.net.au feisty/universe Sources
<Hobbsee>  polyester | 1.0-0ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Sources
<Hobbsee> oh, you've done it by binary packages, so if the source is different...
<Fujitsu> No, that's sources, AFAIK...
<LaserJock> is beta run on the current database?
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: yep
<Fujitsu> Only staging isn't. beta/edge are.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: what's staging?
<Fujitsu> staging is on a scratch database, synced from production daily.
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> edge is?
<Fujitsu> New features, not quite ready for production.
<Fujitsu> I believe apport uses it for filing bugs.
<Fujitsu> Hm, and there's demo.launchpad.net, which is on yet another DB.
<LaserJock> yikes
<LaserJock> that's way too many LPs :-)
<Fujitsu> They all have their purposes.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: ahhh
* Hobbsee isnt that clued up on LP-foo
* Fujitsu has been spying in #launchpad for a year or so now.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Have the LP people prioritised the bugs or anything similar?
* Fujitsu ponders pushing his new mplayer to LP, then uploading.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: may as well
<Fujitsu> I've been using it for 24 hours, so I guess it isn't totally broken.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: kiko is working on it
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Sounds positive.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: I've got http://wiki.ubuntu.com/JordanMantha/Launchpad
<LaserJock> yeah, we'll see
<LaserJock> I think we'll win some and lose some
<LaserJock> he said your bug for +subscribedbugs was tough to do
<Fujitsu> +packagebugs, you mean?
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: yeah, sorry
<LaserJock> I don't know why it's tough
<Fujitsu> It really can't be that difficult...
<LaserJock> but I'm keeping it on the Top 5 list because it really makes team package maintanence tough
<Fujitsu> It does.
* Hobbsee files more bugs.
<crimsun> Hobbsee: DEB_MAKE_ENVVARS := CXXFLAGS="-fno-stack-protector"
<Hobbsee> crimsun: ahhh....i'd wondered if it was that.
<Fujitsu> They do similar things on the other bug pages, and surely postgres would be doing most of the work.
<ScottK> LaserJock: Thanks.  I have another Postfix routing issue I'm sorting out, but if I get it done before I flame out for the night I'll try and knock something out.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: I don't know, I'll try to poke around some more. it seems like it should be trivial
<Fujitsu> Yeah... Though I can't imagine that kiko would be lieing like that.
<LaserJock> they must have something funky going on underneath, that's all I can think of
<Fujitsu> Really, really funky.
<Fujitsu> (and worthy of immediate destruction, if it's bad enough to make fixing that bug tough)
<LaserJock> well, that's why I think bradb said 1.0
<Fujitsu> But we really could do with it sooner :(
<Fujitsu> (or the XML-RPC interface)
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> I said an xml-rpc or just having better plain-textable data was very important
<LaserJock> the other thing is PPA
<Fujitsu> PPA isn't high on my priority list, personally.
<LaserJock> every time I look at something build related it seems like PPA will provide the answer
<LaserJock> well, PPA itself no (except for a restricted PPA that would give use MOTU buildds)
<LaserJock> but it seems like to get to PPA they are having to fix things that are relevent to MOTU
<Fujitsu> Actually, it would give us access to other arches, so I agree. High
<LaserJock> PPA itself will only give us i386 I think
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<LaserJock> but if we get a restricted one (only building from Ubuntu repos) we can get the others
<LaserJock> PPA will run via Xen
<LaserJock> so that's what restricts the arch
<Fujitsu> OK.
<LaserJock> but elmo said they had a bunch of machines they had intended to use as community buildds
<LaserJock> so if we hook them up to a restricted PPA I think we'd have a reasonable buildd farm
<Fujitsu> Possibly.
<LaserJock> man, amarok is kinda hefty
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: it is.  what are you doing wiht it?
<LaserJock> installing kubuntu-desktop :-)
<crimsun> he's trying to carry it to Mars
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: ahh :)
<Hobbsee> crimsun: well that's a bit silly :P
<LaserJock> yeah, I'd strap it to a rocket if I wanted to do that
* Fujitsu waits... and waits... and waits... for the mplayer upstream branch to push to LP.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Fujitsu> It's been going for some 45 minutes now, and hasn't passed the fetching of the old branch yet.
<Fujitsu> (it's still transferring a lot of data, however)
<Hobbsee> ow
<Fujitsu> Yeah.
<Fujitsu> It is insanely slow.
<Fujitsu> I don't think it's meant for branches of around 2700 files.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: PEDAL FASTER!!!
* Fujitsu does so.
<Fujitsu> (note that this is only the upstream branch, not the debianised one)
<Fujitsu> So another loooong wait after this.
* Fujitsu finds something to eat.
<LaserJock> seems like we should be able to rsync this stuff or something
<LaserJock> hmm, I've never really read ./ before
<LaserJock> kinda interesting, but mostly boring
<crimsun> I miss the older days when it was actually a decent blog
<crimsun> now it's just a trolled blog
<Fujitsu> Really, really trolled.
<Fujitsu> It sometimes has some good stories.
<Fujitsu> And the new theme sucks.
<LaserJock> it's a blog?
<LaserJock> where have I been
<LaserJock> I thought it was a news site
<Fujitsu> It's a news aggregator thing.
<crimsun> it really is a blog
<Fujitsu> Actually, no.
<Fujitsu> It's a list of topics for trolls.
<Fujitsu> Nothing more.
<crimsun> ok, I'll accept that sadly
<LaserJock> I didn't know that
<LaserJock> (well, I know the troll thing, that's why I've never really gone there)
<LaserJock> I found a nvidia class action suit thing
<LaserJock> some MS internal emails (supposedly)
<Fujitsu> I skim over the titles most days to see if there's anything interesting happening, but that's about it.
<Fujitsu> They are! From the current case.
<Fujitsu> Rather interesting emails they are, too.
<Fujitsu> Some 3000 pieces of evidence, a lot of them emails.
<Fujitsu> Some of which have some rather interesting content.
<LaserJock> you can tell how any even smallish threat to MS monopoly just gets them upset
<LaserJock> Bill Gates saying he's losing sleep because of the Java threat
<Fujitsu> ?
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<LaserJock> it's like, "OMG, somebody could make an alternative OS out of Java, CRUSH IT"
<Fujitsu> See http://www.iowaconsumercase.org/011107/PX_2768.pdf
<Fujitsu> (from the J++ product manager, too)
<Fujitsu> Rather aggressive towards Java, it seems.
<Fujitsu> Even that long ago.
<ScottK> I looked at usbmount from the merges page and I'm not sure if it should be merged or left alone.  The only changes we don't already have in Ubuntu are packaging changes in debian/control - Here's the relevant changelog entry: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4068/ - this would be easy enough for even me to merge, but does it need it?
<Fujitsu> It needs to be merged.
<Fujitsu> Well, should be.
<ScottK> OK.  I'll do it then.
<ScottK> Shouldn't take long...
<Fujitsu> Best to get those changes, as they're there for a reason.
<ScottK> OK.
<Fujitsu> I misread your question, hence the revision of my answer.
<ScottK> That's done.  Maybe one more before bed..
<Fujitsu> Almost half way through the push... This is insane!
<zakame> Fujitsu: insane?
<LaserJock> wow, that is insane
<Fujitsu> Hm, uploading at 5kilobits/s, and that's not the fault of my connection.
<Fujitsu> So LP is really slow, or something between here and there is stuffed.
<zakame> hmm LP sure does seem to be slow
<zakame> I mean I've to reload pages to get them fully through now
<ScottK> Courier has a new version already.  So I redid the merge.  It takes longer than I want to stay up to build, so good night all.
<zakame> good night ScottK, and thanks :)
<imbrandon> hum
<Fujitsu> Hi imbrandon.
<imbrandon> heya Fujitsu 
<LaserJock> hi imbrandon 
<zakame> yo imbrandon
* Fujitsu faints.
<Fujitsu> It finished!
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> how long?
* crimsun does the libdrm -> mesa -> xorg-server -> xserver-xorg-video-intel rebuild dance
<Fujitsu> I didn't time it... But well over 2.5 hours.
<Fujitsu> .. and it hasn't shown up on LP yet... It'd better not have failed!
<LaserJock> man, I really wish I could figure out what opera setups were all about
<crimsun> blah, upstream renamed i810-modesetting to intel
<Fujitsu> crimsun, I'm sure I saw it named as such during Edgy...
<crimsun> it was, and then we synced with Debian unstable (with the new name) and had the old one removed, and now this.
<crimsun> doesn't really matter this release; we'll likely keep the current name since I don't have enough resources to backport all these fixes without dragging in a newer [required]  libdrm and rebuilding the whole stack
<Fujitsu> Sounds unpleasant.
<imbrandon> hum, any perl gurus got a half sec?
<siretart_> heya folks
<LaserJock> hi siretart_ 
<siretart_> huhu LaserJock 
<siretart_> can anyone confirm the sftp server on bazaar.launchpad.net is down?
<Fujitsu> siretart_, I'm uploading something to it now (albeit at less than 1KB/s), so no.
<Fujitsu> beta.launchpad.net has vanished, however. So something strange is going on.
* siretart_ keeps getting this: ssh: connect to host bazaar.canonical.com port 22: Connection timed out
<imbrandon> siretart_, yea its realy realy slow right now for what ever reason
<zakame> is LP being DoSsed? I hope not :/
<Fujitsu> siretart_, it's .launchpad.net, there's a bug filed about the wrong URL being displayed in the UI.
<siretart_> aaah, that explains
<siretart_> MUCH better
<Fujitsu> In fact, 2 bugs.
<Fujitsu> Recent, too.
<Fujitsu> Must be a recent change.
* Hobbsee fights with java
<zakame> Hobbsee: go go go
<Hobbsee> ah.  a bit of manual linking, and it behaves.
<zorglu_> q. i have a ubuntu packages, i put the files which are dynamic and must be kept accross reboot in /var/lib/myprogname... is that the proper place ? is there a more suitable one ?
<ivoks> zorglu_: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#VARLIBVARIABLESTATEINFORMATION
<zorglu_> thanks
<imbrandon> hrm
<imbrandon> is perl or python faster? ( at say parsing a log file ) 
<imbrandon> woot, i rock ..... ZeroDivisionError: integer division or modulo by zero
<lotusleaf> imbrandon: kubuntu is my savior
<imbrandon> lotusleaf, heh glad to hear it
<imbrandon> bbiab, time to put a new backplane in this box
<giskard> who was doing beryl?
<Hobbsee> giskard: imbrandon
<giskard> Hobbsee, right
<giskard> thank you
<zakame> evening folks
<zakame> is ajmitch's RC missing fixes list the latest?
<vivia> hi, i was looking for packaging of amsn and they told me to come here, i hope it's the right place... i am a developer of amsn and, since i saw that nobody is creating the 0.96 package, i thought i'd do it myself (0.97 will be out in a couple of months anyway). do i just have to follow the instructions in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New or is there anything else i should read? can i ask here if i have any questions during the process?
<Hobbsee> vivia: you might do better to get it into debian, then we can sync it...
<Hobbsee> !developerresources
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about developerresources - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> vivia: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Documentation  is useful
<Hobbsee> but i'd put it into debian
<Hobbsee> vivia: contact Original-Maintainer: Theodore Karkoulis <bilbo@debian.org>
<Adri2000> there is already http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=396314
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 396314 in amsn "aMSN 0.96rc1 is out!" [Wishlist,Open]  
<vivia> yes, and i created one for 0.96 final some time ago but i still got no feedback on that...
<zakame> besides we've got 3, 4 days until freeze
<vivia> ubuntuforums is full of people trying to install it (in amsn we only officially provide an autopackage, but it seems to not work for some people)
<Hobbsee> zakame: that's feature freeze, nto upstream version freeze, right?
<Adri2000> UVF is Feb 8th
<Adri2000> FF is one week later I think
<zakame> I reckon both? see the sched?
<zakame> oh right, yeah, one week
<zakame> actually 22
<vivia> besides, a lot of people are creating debs for tcl/tk 8.5a (still not final but supports antialiasing) and amsn compiled for these debs, shall i try to make packages for those as well? :D another distro (i think FC6) officially includes 8.5 now...besides i've been using (self-compiled) 8.5 for some time now, seems more stable than 8.4
<gnomefreak> Adri2000: im seeign FF and UVF on same date feb 8th
<Adri2000> gnomefreak: not for universe
<zakame> gnomefreak: ff for main is on the 8
* Hobbsee points Adri2000 at the amsn stuff
<gnomefreak> ah ok its UVF universe on the 8th
<Adri2000> argh, amsn-0.96.orig/debian/
<Hobbsee> Adri2000: and some non-free stuff in there, too
<vivia> Hobbsee: no non-free stuff iirc??......
* Hobbsee tends to just contact maintainers directly
<Hobbsee> vivia: apparently debian thinks there is.  the dfsg in the version number
* Hobbsee very tired
<vivia> ah yes, they had contacted us about some icons which we then removed
<Adri2000> skins/default/winicons/ and ctadverts.tcl
<vivia> Adri2000: i think we had changed that in the tarball, can you give me the link of where you downloaded it? anyway, if in doubt, just remove that dir, it's useless for linux
<vivia> let me check ctadverts
<vivia> not used either, remove it :)
<Adri2000> vivia: and did you add the debian/ directory in 0.96 or was it already here in 0.95?
<vivia> it was already there, it's used for "make deb"
<vivia> we used to provide such debs as amsn official from the amsn webpage
<vivia> i have amsn 0.95 installed here and it doesn't include debian/ either... guess it's useless when running and not building
<gnomefreak> to rebuild firefox do we not grab deians version sinse its not firefox anymore? just grab ubuntus version and build off that?
<gnomefreak> debians*
<Adri2000> vivia: I'll upload 0.96 asap
<vivia> Adri2000: thanx a lot !!!!! :) how about tcl/tk 8.5 as i mentioned above? if it can be included even if it's still alpha, i can learn how to package by starting from there :)
<Adri2000> vivia: it's not in debian I guess?
<vivia> no it's not... FC6 (iirc) is the first distro to include it
<Adri2000> anyway we don't have enough time before UVF, and I think we will wait for debian to include it, it's not a minor change
<vivia> ok np. i'll contact the debian people. thanx a lot :) how about when amsn 0.97 is out? shall i contact debian and ask them to include it again or can i come back here?
<Adri2000> depends... if it's still alpha I don't think debian or ubuntu will include it
<vivia> no, i mean about amsn 0.97 final :D just like with 0.96 now
<geser> vivia: if etch is released when amsn 0.97 gets released it should be easy to get it into debian (if the maintainer is responsive)
<geser> we can sync then from debian
<vivia> geser: the maintainer doesn't seem to be responsive, 0.96 has been out for two months, and i bet it's going to be less than a month for 0.97
<Adri2000> if the maintainer is really unresponsive for too long, someone else will probably take over the package
<zakame> vivia: you could probably confer to debian-devel if the maintainer is unresponsive or MIA
<vivia> how long is "too long" ? and what does MIA stand for?
<geser> vivia: Debian is in freeze now for etch
<zakame> Missing In Action
<geser> vivia: we will be in freeze too if amsn 0.97 releases in one month so it probably won't be included then
<zakame> hopefully not Killed In Action ;)
<vivia> geser: ok, so how can i know when/if it will be included? (amsn forums are full of people "i use ubuntu, how can i install 0.96?" or "i have 0.95 and this problem" "fixed in 0.96" "ok, how do i install 0.96?" this is why i'm bugging you that much :))
<geser> vivia: amsn 0.96 will get in (if Adri2000 uploads) but for amsn 0.97 it will be to late
<vivia> geser: ok, i understood it so far, but my point is, there will come a time for 0.97, right? :D
<vivia> Adri2000: again, thanx a lot :)
<geser> vivia: yes, when development for feisty+1 starts
<vivia> geser: perfect. thanx!:)
<zakame> anyone doing a merge for wxwindows2.4?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<bddebian> Anyone awake? I have a dumb question :-)
<lotusleaf> and for your next question?
<lotusleaf> :P
<bddebian> wth are foo.postinst.debhelper files?  Just examples?
<Nafallo> ROTFLMGAO
<zakame> wth?
<zakame> lol
<bddebian> That's funny?
<zakame> er ECHAN
* gnomefreak thought debian dropped firefox and went with iceweasel  (didnt they)
<geser> gnomefreak: yes, they replaced firefox with iceweasel
<zakame> geser: not GNU Iceweasel, right? just the branding
<gnomefreak> im getting replies on ubuntus firefox about debians firefox doing the same thing :( veriosn 2.0.0.1 
<geser> yes, it's the firefox code but without the firefox branding
<gnomefreak> should i have him file it on iceweasel?
* davromaniak Zic_ pue du bec
<imbrandon> bddebian, examples i think
<bddebian> Heya imbrandon, thx
<imbrandon> heya bddebian 
<gnomefreak> hey guys wants a local app i acn use for a bug report?
<gnomefreak> firefox needs more languages for latest headlines and it works upstream so i assume its simply ubuntu's ff build
<gnomefreak> so i would like to assign this to a local team
<enyc> ** bugs with # 78005 77485 (SRU updates for qpsmtpd) need other people to install the package, configure it todo something (like deliver all mail to a maildir/) ('sudo dpkg-reconfigure qpsmtpd') and reboot, check the service still running and post "WorksForMe" comments, thanks ;-) **
<Zic_> hello
<Zic_> An admin of REVU can re-sync the keyring please ?
<AnAnt> hello
<AnAnt> ping bddebian 
<AnAnt> I have some questions
<AnAnt> is it correct for *.so files to exist in /usr/share/<package_name>/lib directory ?
<AnAnt> also another question about package versioning
<AnAnt> if my package is new (never entered Ubuntu before), should the package version be -0ubuntu1 or it could be -0ubuntu4 ?
<bddebian> No shared libraries should be in /usr/lib
<bddebian> Version should be 0ubuntu1
<AnAnt> bddebian: thanks
<AnAnt> bddebian: oh, btw: HIDE
<bddebian> :-)
<AnAnt> gotta go , bye
<ScottK> bddebian: Guess what - I new version of Courier got release.  I redid the merge...   [Bug 83176]   Have fun...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83176 in courier "courier: merge new debian version 0.53.3-4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83176
<vivia> Adri2000: thanx :)
<Adri2000> vivia: np ;) I'm currently testing the package, it seems to work but when I try Help -> About, it says "the requested file has not been translated into the current language yet" (even if I use the program in english), any idea?
<vivia> Adri2000: mv ~/.amsn ~/.amsn_backup and try launching amsn again?.... (VERY WEIRD)
<Adri2000> same
<vivia> let me see
<vivia> lol, someone has a funny one here
<vivia> did you copy README to destination directory?
<vivia> http://pastebin.ca/340421   <-- there you go
<Adri2000> vivia: this is not the error I have
<vivia> transnotexists The requested file has not been translated into the current language yet.   <-- wasn't it this one?
<vivia> besides, it's in the proc aboutWindow ....  triple-check your README, this is my guess
<Adri2000> /usr/share/amsn/README ?
<vivia> yes
<Adri2000> ok, it's better now
<Adri2000> in fact the debian package moves /usr/share/amsn/README to /usr/share/doc/amsn/README
<Adri2000> and same for TODO, FAQ, HELP, ...
<vivia> ouch, TODO is outdated :S FAQ too, the menu redirects to the wiki... anyway
<vivia> is it patched to read README from /usr/share/doc/amsn ?
<Adri2000> no, that is the problem
<Adri2000> vivia: README, is it the only file needed and read by the program?
<vivia> i think so, let me commit something and i'll check it in a minute... do you want a patch?
<Adri2000> no, I think I will just cp /usr/share/amsn/README /usr/share/doc/amsn/README instead of mv it
<vivia> doc_files       := docs INSTALL CREDITS FAQ GNUGPL HELP README TODO AGREEMENT remote.help   <-- are these the ones that you copy?
<vivia> anything more?
<Adri2000> docs/*, AGREEMENT, TODO, FAQ, HELP, README, CREDITS, are moved to /usr/share/doc/amsn/
<vivia> CREDITS and HELP are read, and i have a question about TODO, let me see
<Adri2000> INSTALL and GNUGPL are removed
<vivia> no, TODO isn't read (phew). just HELP, README and CREDITS
<vivia> ah, also docs/* ... needed :S
<Adri2000> ok
<Adri2000> ah?
<vivia> otherwise README and HELP will only appear in english
<vivia> brb, got a huge fly in my room :S
<Adri2000> in which part of the program is HELP read?
<vivia> in the chatwindow, help menu
<Adri2000> ok
<Adri2000> so, CREDITS, HELP, README, and docs/* for localised README and HELP, right?
<vivia> right...
<sistpoty> hi folks
<ajmitch> hey sistpoty 
<sistpoty> hi ajmitch
<ajmitch> sistpoty: so, universe is ready for UVF? :)
<sistpoty> ajmitch: we do have a few days left, don't we? ;)
<ajmitch> sure, a few days for everyone to do work :)
<ajmitch> one problem - we haven't agreed on the process for uvf approvals, same as last release with motu-uvf?
<ajmitch> currently that's only dholbach, siretart & slomo
<ajmitch> aha, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess 
<slomo> ajmitch: want to take my job? :)
<sistpoty> ajmitch: that's right... imo we shouldn't change the process
<ajmitch> slomo: not if you're going to be around to handle it
<siretart> hey sistpoty, hi ajmitch 
<sistpoty> hi siretart
<siretart> *yawn*
<ajmitch> hey siretart 
<ajmitch> ok, so we have 2 of the uvf team here who now know that they're goign to be flooded with bugs in a week :)
<sistpoty> siretart, slomo: how exactly did you handle uvf last release? need >= n acks or just any member of the team to give an ack?
<sistpoty> and do you think the team with its current members will suffice to handle the requests?
<siretart> IIRC we required 2/3 acks
<geser> what should happen to the old open uvf bugs?
<siretart> geser: get the packages updated ASAP :)
<slomo> ajmitch: not sure if i have enough free time this release... we'll see ;)
<slomo> sistpoty: yep, 2/3 acks
<sistpoty> ah, k
<ajmitch> slomo: well, 2/4, really :)
<ajmitch> geser: there's 1 bug still assigned to motu-uvf
<geser> and 2 subscribed bugs
<sistpoty> ajmitch: who was #4?
<vivia> Adri2000: is the package ok?
<ajmitch> sistpoty: I was
<slomo> ajmitch: so let's do 2/4 agani and it's fine... anyway, brb ;)
<ajmitch> sistpoty: in a 'temporary' manner :)
<Adri2000> vivia: currently building, it should be ok now
<sistpoty> ajmitch: ah...
* ajmitch dropped out of the team after release
<sistpoty> slomo, siretart, ajmitch: 2/4 would sound very sane to me ;)
<ajmitch> since membership was only for a release, and I was in too many teams :)
<geser> siretart: should the old uvf bugs be rejected or "fix released" if the version is in feisty?
<ajmitch> geser: it doesn't really matter, but I'd say fix released
<siretart> geser: I'd also say fix released
<siretart> gnah, /me needs to get up at 6am tomorrow, and is already tired
<siretart> slomo: do you still use cryptsetup? perhaps in a feisty setup?
<Nafallo> haha
<Nafallo> siretart seeks guineapigs ;-)
<siretart> slomo: if yes, I uploaded a new upstream version of cryptsetup to feisty today, the debian changelog did sound to me that we really want this for kernels > 2.6.19
<TheMuso> Hey MOTUs.
<siretart> Nafallo: all cryptsetup users are guineapigs now :)
<siretart> anyway, it did work for me, even with non-root filesystems mounted at boot time
<sistpoty> hi TheMuso
<siretart> according to the bug lists on launchpad, it seems that it needs quite some love to have encrypted root
<ajmitch> hey TheMuso 
<siretart> huhu TheMuso 
<Adri2000> vivia: amsn 0.96 uploaded ;)
<vivia> Adri2000: thanx a lot!!! :)
<pochu> vivia: from?
<vivia> pochu: from what?
<pochu> country. spain?
<vivia> greece
<pochu> and your name?
<pochu> "el mundo en que crei..."
<pochu> :)
<vivia> yes, it's a song from shakira and i love this song :)
<TheMuso> What is the MOTU team used for on lp these days?
<crimsun> largely, nothing
<crimsun> historically it was for bug triaging
<TheMuso> Right.
<geser> has the motu merge team any use nowadays?
<sistpoty> geser: no... it was only used back then when we used my small webtool to keep track of who is doing what merge
<crimsun> pirast: please adhere to sync request protocol
<pirast> crimsun, sorry I don't understand :-P
<pirast> what is sync request protocol
<crimsun> pirast: i.e., don't subscribe ubuntu-archive; subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors; follow https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-August/000181.html
<Adri2000> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<pirast> crimsun, i am sorry
<crimsun> np
<pirast> huh.. i cant unsubscribe ubuntu-archive :-(
<mooey> howdy. im trying to fix a bug in the gnome-panel package. i've altered the code, but when i rebuild the packages with 'dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -rfakeroot' it complains that it cant find @cdbs@ as a dependancy. tacking -d to the end of the dpkg-buildpackage command doesn't help as dpkg-source complains later in the process. removing the dependancy from debian/control would work but it reappears each time i try to build >_>
<sistpoty> mooey: do you have all build-dependencies installed?
<mooey> sistpoty, yea. apart from @cdbs@ which appears to be some sort of directive - its not an actual dependancy
<Nafallo> mooey: apt-get build-dep gnome-panel
<mooey> all the deps it needs to build are installed, its just that it depends on the package '@cdbs@' which isn't actually a package
<Nafallo> !info cdbs
<ubotu> cdbs: common build system for Debian packages. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.46ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 428 kB
<mooey> that package is installed
<Nafallo> ah!
<Nafallo> you want that other package :-P
<mooey> but its not that which it depends on, its literally: '@cdbs@'
<pirast> n8 guys
<mooey> i assume something is supposed to process it and replace it with some further dependancies
<Nafallo> why can't I remember what the damn package is called? :-)
<mooey> ;-(
<sistpoty> mooey: it's a bug in the package build system... 
<mooey> sistpoty, a known one?
<sistpoty> mooey: well, a bug in the package actually, since it tries to create the build-dependencies during build
<siretart> good n8
<sistpoty> mooey: simply remove @cdbs@ from the control file
<sistpoty> gn8 siretart
<Nafallo> sistpoty: it's needed ;-)
<sistpoty> wow... wtf? uploaders.mk is 3v1l! *g*
<Nafallo> sistpoty: the package I don't remember does thing like fix control.in -> control aswell :-)
<sistpoty> Nafallo: and that's a grave policy violation
<mooey> it appears to build when i forcibly remove it from control & control.in. i need a faster pc :-)
<Nafallo> sistpoty: don't blame me ;-)
<sistpoty> hehe
<rc-1> hi, its defiantly not ready yet but im writing a GPL chess/go variants (and more to come) games server, and was wondering if once it was finished i could possibly get the client into a repo :?)
<crimsun> rc-1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New
<crimsun> please, please read the topic.
<rc-1> crimsun, sorry :( thanks for link though
<LaserJock> crimsun: we have a topic?!? ;-)
<ajmitch> LaserJock: we do?
<LaserJock> ajmitch: that's what he said anyway
<LaserJock> that's one thing I don't like about irssi, it's easy for me to miss the channel topic
<crimsun> ...err, it's at the top of your buffer?
<LaserJock> but it's one line and you don't even see it all
<TheMuso> LaserJock: /topic is your friend.
<LaserJock> yeah, but I have to remember to do that
<TheMuso> aww
<crimsun> <barbie> but it's hard! </barbie>
<TheMuso> haha
<LaserJock> well, yeah. I just don't think of it
<LaserJock> I just find it easier with xchat or other GUI IRC clients
<crimsun> sure, with their tooltips and multiline topics
<crimsun> they're just pampering you
<LaserJock> :)
<sistpoty> don't forget the nice nick coloring :P
<LaserJock> oh yes, the blessed nick coloring
<tsmithe> that's the best feature!
<LaserJock> sistpoty: I changed my LP id just for you ;-)
<sistpoty> LaserJock: thanks :)=
<crimsun> I've always found Konversation's coloring a bit bizarre
* tsmithe notices ctcp version doesn't work on crimsun 
<LaserJock> what is ctcp?
<crimsun> cowtippingchemistprotocol
<LaserJock> haha
<LaserJock> crimsun: have you been drinking? ;-)
<tsmithe> i use it to see what people's clients are
<crimsun> from the firehose that is ubuntu-bugs.
<tsmithe> ie, /ctcp <person> version
<LaserJock> crimsun: that'll get you a little punchy for sure
<tsmithe> LaserJock, "Darwin i386"?
<LaserJock> OS X 
<tsmithe> oh of course. you mean you're not using ubuntu?!
<pochu> >tsmithe< CTCP VERSION
<pochu> -tsmithe- VERSION xchat 2.8.0 Ubuntu
<pochu> as that? :)
<tsmithe> yeah
<LaserJock> tsmithe: not for my work desktop no
<tsmithe> tsk tsk
<LaserJock> I did for a while
<LaserJock> but my boss doesn't want me "playing around"
<tsmithe> hehe
<LaserJock> I do have a fiesty machine at work though
<LaserJock> an older machine that we aren't using for anything
<LaserJock> and I run Ubuntu at home
<sistpoty> sheesh, I've to turn of ctcp, otherwise ppl. might figure that I'm using vista+messenger *g*
<LaserJock> :-)
<LaserJock> hmm, so it tells me when somebody requests ctcp version
<LaserJock> is that because it can be used by attackers?
<crimsun> well, no
<crimsun> FreeNode versions you iirc
<crimsun> (on client connect)
<crimsun> versioning, like Linux usage, has gotten a bad rap
<crimsun> cos you know only hackers [sic]  use Linux
<Nafallo> lol
<Nafallo> my ex girlfriend and she who is likely to be my next are NOT hackers ;-)
#ubuntu-motu 2008-01-28
<crimsun> jcastro: are you guys blogging about -proposed availability?
<jcastro> crimsun: I am not blogging about anything at the moment
<crimsun> jcastro: e.g., "foo is available in gutsy-proposed; please test"?
<jcastro> if you think I should, let me know
<jcastro> I have no problems doing so
<danbhfive> general question: if I have a new project, is there any chance of it making it into hardy at this point?  (I'm looking at the topic)
<LaserJock> phomes (the gnome guy) suggested something like "Get the latest X two weeks before everybody else!" kind of thing
<crimsun> the entire discussion in -devel, for me, boils down to:  1) not enough people are testing,  2) the distro is worried about accountability
<crimsun> (1) is not easily resolved, but we can do a better job of getting word out there.
<crimsun> (2) allow the release manager of each stable release, ~ubuntu-sru, and ~ubuntu-security to override SRU/security policy
<crimsun> (heck, do we even have an active release manager for each stable release?)
<tiagoboldt> what the hell do I do with a package after having it? I've created the package of libmtp-0.2.5, upgrading the existing 0.2.4-?ubuntu?
<LaserJock> release managers,as far as i know, are only really responsible for the dev release
<tiagoboldt> How do I get it into hardy?
<crimsun> tiagoboldt: have you filed a bug using LP against the libmtp source package?
<tiagoboldt> nop, so is it a bug not having the latest version packaged? :l
<crimsun> tiagoboldt: attaching a debdiff against the Debian source package would be helpful.
<crimsun> 0.2.5-1 is in Debian unstable.
<tiagoboldt> documentation sucks :\ There could be a lot more of people helping if it was easier to know were to put what :\
<tiagoboldt> hum, so I should port it, something like that, right?
<tiagoboldt> Can anyone do that? Or should we respect the package maintainer?
<crimsun> tiagoboldt: do you need someone to assist you in merging 0.2.5-1 from Debian unstable?
<crimsun> anyone can do the work.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<geser> Hi bddebian
<tiagoboldt> than I shall do it! Do I have to 'reserve' that job for me? so that no one else starts doing the same?
<crimsun> tiagoboldt: just begin working on it
<bddebian> Heya geser
<tiagoboldt> Reading the motu pages on it, going to gather the script to use with MoM and start following the documentation :D
<crimsun> tiagoboldt: ok.
<rexbron> If you have got a spare moment, please take a look at openFX: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=openfx
<tiagoboldt> should I leave  -- Ubuntu Merge-o-Matic <mom@ubuntu.com> as the maintainer after a merge?
<joejaxx> no
<RAOF> tiagoboldt: No
<joejaxx> you want to change that :D
<tiagoboldt> that the script should go and get my debname and debmail (guess that's it) from bashrc, shouldn't it?
<tiagoboldt> *than
<joejaxx> that only happens with the initialization of a source directory to a debian package layout
<tiagoboldt> so, I get all the stuff from mom, correct the conflicts, fill in the changelog and run merge-genchanges, thats it for the start?
<RAOF> Not really.
<RAOF> You really want to go over the previous Ubuntu changes and work out whether they're still necessary.
<tiagoboldt> and if I'm unsure? :\ example: this one depends in ubuntu of udev, and in debian of something like {$udev}
<RAOF> Then you might want to check out when that Ubuntu change was made, preferably finding the LP bug, and see whether the rationale still applies.
<RAOF> If there *was* an LP bug you can see if the unchanged Debian package still exhibits that bug, and whether the Ubuntu change still fixes it.
<tiagoboldt> got it, and, always, for every merge, create first a bug for the source I'm merging, right? So that I can close the bug with my merge, is that it?
<RAOF> Yup.  That also tells other people not to merge the same package.
<RAOF> Also you should add a comment on DaD that you're merging.
<tiagoboldt> mom/dad what's what?
<RAOF> MoM is the Merge-o-Matic.  DaD is an open-source alternative, with per-package comments.  It's annoying that there are 2 different Ubuntu mergers, but that annoyance is going away.
<Lutin> real soon now ©
<tiagoboldt> still, for now, I should be careful with both, I'll try that :D
<tiagoboldt> is there any motu-school scheduled?
<RAOF> tiagoboldt: If, at the end of it all, you don't understand an Ubuntu change, or whether or not you can drop it you should ask in here.
<pochu> Lutin: MoM code is available now, isn't it? Will you add comments support to it?
<Lutin> pochu: yeah. me or Adri2000 :)
<Fujitsu> Wow, they released it?
<ScottK> Fujitsu: Yes.
<joejaxx> if there is a bug for the ubuntu kernel, is this one of the cases where a patch format other than a debdiff is better?
<joejaxx> :)
<crimsun> not necessarily.
<crimsun> for the kernel, a git changeset or a URI to its upstream is sometimes more efficient
<joejaxx> oh ok
<zul> evening
<crimsun> 'lo zul
<joejaxx> hello zul :D
<zul> how is it going crimsun and joejaxx
 * joejaxx goes to install git
<joejaxx> it is going well
<joejaxx> the reason i ask is because of Bug #162090
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162090 in linux-source-2.6.22 "appletouch does not recognize trackpad in macbook3,1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162090
<joejaxx> the patch on there is only for the gutsy kernel
<zul> have you checked to see if this patch has been added upstream?
<joejaxx> going to do that now :)
<zul> because it probably wont get applied to the gutsy kernel now
<joejaxx> yeah :) i am talking about the hardy kernel :D
<joejaxx> nope it looks like it is not in upstream yet
 * joejaxx is waiting for git clone to finish
<RAOF> Heh.  That'll take *some time* :)
<joejaxx> yeah
<joejaxx> 57% down indexing
<joejaxx> s/down/done/g
<joejaxx> i should have ran that process on here
<zul> joejaxx: easier to use the web interface
<joejaxx> web interface?
<joejaxx> you mean kernel.ubuntu.com?
<joejaxx> if so i do not have access to that :P
<RAOF> Darn.  virt-manager doesn't seem to have an interface to "qemu -snapshot".
<crimsun>  /git/
<zul> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git
<crimsun> it'll redirect you to the proper gitweb
<joejaxx> yeah i do not have access to that
<joejaxx> :P
<joejaxx> RAOF: interesting
<joejaxx> zul: unless i misunderstood your suggestion :)
<zul> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-hardy.git;a=summary
<crimsun> (i.e., it's just a Web frontend ala git.kernel.org)
<joejaxx> yeah :P  how would that help me create a commit diff?
<joejaxx> :P
<joejaxx> all done
<imbrandon> zul: how goes fatx?
<imbrandon> heh
<joejaxx> :)
<nxvl_work> is there any HowTo on updating packages?
<nxvl_work> not merging, but updating
<nxvl_work> never mind, found it
<joejaxx> https://people.fluxbuntu.org/~joejaxx/ubuntu/patches/bug162090.patch :D git diff HEAD ftw
<emgent> night *
<joejaxx> emgent: Goodnight
<joejaxx> zul: you still around? :D
<tritium> Anyone from the python team here?
<jdong> vorian: ktorrent 3.0~rc1 uploaded, I mangled your interdiff a bit, added the epoch and made rules do 3.0~rc1 or ~beta1 instead of stringing them together
<jdong> vorian: otherwise 3.0rc1 > 3.0, which will suck when they finally release :D
<ScottK> tritium: What do you need?
<jdong> vorian: dget it when it shows up, I am submitting that for most absurd watchfile regex award :D
<tritium> ScottK: was curious about using python-scipy.  It wants to install python2.4.
<tritium> ScottK: Was it not updated for 2.5?
<ScottK> I thought it was.
<ScottK> tritium: Which release are you on?
<tritium> ScottK: gutsy
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK2> If I start python and import scipy, it works (that's with 2.5).
<ScottK2> tritium: ^^^
<tritium> ScottK: okay, so at least it works.  Any idea why it pulls in 2.4?
<tritium> Thanks for looking into it, ScottK.
<ScottK2> What do you mean pulls in 2.4?  Do you mean requires 2.4 to be installed?
<tritium> ScottK2: yes, installing python-scipy results in python2.4 also being installed.
<ScottK2> tritium: It installs bit that are python2.4/2.5 specific, so it does properly depend on both of them.
<ScottK2> tritium: This is a needed part of support for multiple python version.  python-scipy isn't at all unusual in this regard.
<tritium> ScottK2: okay, fair enough.  Thank you.
<ScottK2> tritium: Also, the "python" team on LP doesn't appear to actually do anything.
<tritium> Is that so?  Well, I appreciate your reply.  Thanks again.
<ScottK2> No problem.
<nxvl_work> to have a package on gnome-default-applications it must be done on the package or on the source?
<mcisbackuk> Don't know if this is a bug or not, but just upgraded using 'sudo update-manager -d', yes I had problems, but they're sorted, but the desktop background is the elephant theme, keeping the brown/orange Ubuntu look, so why are the titlebars blue?
<mcisbackuk> Does anyone else have this?
<eddyMul> must package.orig.tar.gz have 1 "toplevel" directory?
<LaserJock> eddyMul: that is the convention yes. it should be <packagename>-<version>
<eddyMul> LaserJock: so, dpkg-source will unpack 1 extra level?
<LaserJock> ?
<LaserJock> what do you mean by "1 extra level"
<eddyMul> LaserJock: I'm looking at phpmyadmin's source
<eddyMul> LaserJock: phpmyadmin_$${version}.orig.tar.gz has a phpmyadmin-${extra-string}-$${version}/ folder in it
<eddyMul> LaserJock: but `apt-get source phpmyadmin` unpacks stuff into phpmyadmin-$${version}/ folder
<eddyMul> LaserJock: so, somehow dpkg-source unpacks the orig.tar.gz, and does some renaming?
<LaserJock> ah
<LaserJock> I see
<eddyMul> LaserJock: do I understand dpkg-source's behavior correctly?
<LaserJock> I believe so, the convention is <packagename>-<version>/ so dpkg-source handles that
<eddyMul> LaserJock: I see.
<eddyMul> LaserJock: my orig.tar.gz so far doesn't have a "toplevel" directory, but `pbuilder` didn't seem to complain so far. Of course, I've never tested it by installing it.....   :p
<eddyMul> LaserJock: thanx for the clarification
<minghua> dpkg-source treats tarball with single directory and tarball with multiple directories/files differently.
<eddyMul> minghua: I see
<AnAnt> persia: Hello
<RAOF> When reviewing, how much do we care about missing watchfiles?
<RAOF> s/do/should/
<LaserJock> hmm, depends on who you ask I'd think
<RAOF> Fair enough.
<LaserJock> I think persia's on a watch file crusade so I think he'd tell you to care :-)
<LaserJock> I personally think they should be included, but wouldn't necessarily not advocate soley on that
<RAOF> I don't think I'll care too much, since upstream appears to be gnome-look, and it looks extremely difficult to scrape the right info off it.
<LaserJock> I'd probably go ahead and advocate but tell the packager to either add a watchfile or get-orig-source rule as soon as they can
<LaserJock> at this point we we need to get stuff in the archive, we can fix bugs (like watch files) later
<RAOF> Well, this package has a bunch of other stuff broken with it anyway.
<LaserJock> ah
<LaserJock> well then I'd add a watch file/get-orig-source  to the list then
<RAOF> Especially since it's a (kinda) repack.
<LaserJock> oh yeah, then a get-orig-source sounds like a good thing to add
<Fujitsu> watch files are good. I'd reject on the absence of one without good reason.
<RAOF> It looks like upstream needs a good kicking though.
<LaserJock> I personally wouldn't reject if that was it but I'd want the packager to say they will add one as soon as they can
<RAOF> (They distribute a tar.bz2 containing a tar.gz containing the source and another tar.bz2 containing the gtkrc themes)
<LaserJock> but as long as there's other stuff then yeah
<LaserJock> nifty :/
<RAOF> Gah!  Copyright headers are the bane of my existance.
<LaserJock> hehe ;-)
<RAOF> Let's see if I can break revu with an over-long comment again!
<LaserJock> I'm currently trying to figure out how the licensing works on a package that seems to have both gpl and Apple something licensed parts
<LaserJock> I guess it can work in the same way as say Java and a GPL Java app
<RAOF> I need to work out whether I need to kill openssl-linkage for the shiny new "let's include yet another libtorrent in our source tarball" miro.
 * LaserJock scratches his head a little
<minghua> Fujitsu: Does "upstream uses sourceforge" count as a good reason for you?
<LaserJock> I wouldn't think so
<RAOF> minghua: Isn't there the special sauce for sourceforge in newer debhelper?
 * minghua wonders if it makes sense to use Debian's QA sourceforge redirect URL in a Ubuntu-only package.
<LaserJock> watch files work with sourceforge
<LaserJock> minghua: why not? :-)
<minghua> RAOF: Yes there is, probably not in debhelper though.
<minghua> LaserJock: External reliance?
 * RAOF isn't sure where he got that meme from.  I thought it was man uscan, but it aint.
<LaserJock> minghua: we kinda shoot that ever release ;-)
<LaserJock> given that the vast majority of our packages rely on Debian
<LaserJock> but I get your point
<minghua> LaserJock: Yeah, I was half-kidding.  Not objection of using Debian services, just some strange feeling.
<minghua> s/objection of/objection against/, I suppose...
<AnAnt> persia: Hello
<RAOF> Now that I've reviewed the aurora gtk2 engine package, any kindly DD care to help me close the gtk2-engines-nodoka ITP? :)
<geser> good morning
<wallyweek> hey geser!
<RAOF> Joy.  Miro embeds deluge-torrent which embeds a libtorrent.
<RAOF> Here's one for those with more copyright patience than me: Miro is GPLv2.  The libtorrent it includes links to openssl.  The only mention of openssl in any copyright statement is "the copyright holders give permission to link the code of portions of this program with the OpenSSL library", in the build script.
<RAOF> The question is: "is it time to patch out the linking to openssl?"
 * Fujitsu thinks it probably is.
<minghua> Sounds like so.
<RAOF> Let's get a patching!
 * minghua reads the situation as "it is fine to link libtorrent against openssl, it is not to link Miro against openssl".
<RAOF> And linking is transitive.
<minghua> I'm talking about distributing compiled binary, of course.
<RAOF> Yes.
<LaserJock> minghua: ah good point, I was kinda wondering why the statement wouldn't suffice, but that makes sense
<minghua> LaserJock: Yeah.  Basically, you need a more permissive license than GPL to link to OpenSSL.
<minghua> Special exception is one case of the "more permissive".
 * minghua also thinks Miro upstream needs to be hit by some licensing cluebat.
<RAOF> So, to make it clearer upstream would want to add the exception to *all* their licensing headers, right?
<minghua> I'll bet they distribute binary Miro themselves, too.
<RAOF> Oh, hell yes.
<RAOF> And I get nice bug reports for it on launchpad :(
<minghua> Such is life of package maintainers. :-)
<RAOF> Indeed.
 * wallyweek is not away
<RAOF> I hope deluge has decided to link against a system libtorrent.
<Fujitsu> RAOF: Knowing them, I doubt it.
<RAOF> Well, browsing the _Miro_ source, there's a note from deluge saying "We really should link against a system libtorrent"
<RAOF> I hate it when A includes the source for B (which includes the source for C).
 * Fujitsu looks at a lot of Java apps.
<minghua> Yeah, and Java apps include .jars, which is essentially compiled binary stuff, AFAIK?
<RAOF> Yup.
<RAOF> Whoops.  Accidentally adding "ll" to the top of a python script kills the build, would you believe?
<Fujitsu> Nice one.
<RAOF> I am nothing if not awesome.
<warp10> Heya all
<RAOF> Hi there.
<vemon> if anyone has time for a little revu i have two packages hanging in the site: lashwrap & phasex
<vemon> both are linux audio production apps or the like
<RAOF> How many libboost packages will I need to add before miro builds >:(
<vemon> RAOF, check the build error which tells you the missing header file and search for the package which contains the header file in packages.ubuntu.com
<vemon> maybe you knew that already, but that's my two cents
<RAOF> vemon: Oh, I know how to do that.  I've just done that 3 times now.
<vemon> ok :) i just built a package which also required a few libboost deps
<RAOF> Oh, arse.  Miro, your build system is rotten.
<RAOF> Also, read the frikkin licenses of the source you blindly copy from other projects.  "All rights reserved" is unlikely to be GPL compatible!
<RAOF> Alright!  More licensing fun!
<RAOF> http://cooperteam.net/logger.cpp <- How GPL compatible is this?
<dholbach> good morning
<wallyweek> hey dholbach!
<RAOF> Howdy dholbach.
<dholbach> hey wallyweek, hey RAOF
<warp10> morning dholbach!
<RAOF> dholbach: Know any good "my package is doing crazy things with licences.  How can I tell if it's actually redistributable?" resources?
<dholbach> RAOF: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic#Copyright
<geser> Hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey geser
<RAOF> dholbach: Ta, should've tried gnu.org :)
<dholbach> RAOF: if you find good stuff feel free to add it to the guide
<wallyweek> dholbach: could you please have a look at sdlmame? it should only need advocation after nearly 1 year of work :( http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=sdlmame
<dholbach> wallyweek: I'll put it on my list, but I'm seriously busy catching up with stuff and not feeling well today - so your chances are better if you ask everybody in the channel
<wallyweek> dholbach: ok, thanks. I'll advertise it again later
 * wallyweek bumps
<RAOF> Man, it's possible to write really *impenetrable* C++ if you try.
<Fujitsu> RAOF: Miro devs have managed it?
<RAOF> No, they write un-unittested python.
<RAOF> But they've outsourced it to deluge, who've outsourced it to libtorrent.
<RAOF> One of the libtorrents, that is.
<Fujitsu> Ah, lovely.
<RAOF> Hints for writing impenetrable C++: there's no shame in making your 3 page functions a single statement.  Just have your .def() function return *this, and chain them for 50 lines!
<RAOF> Also: templates are your friends.  You should include at least one library that contains no .cpp files, just turing-complete templates.
<yamal> keen eyed, well caffeinated reviewers wanted for http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=sabnzbdplus
<RAOF> Hm.  Rather than not build the ssl stuff, it might be easier to make Miro link against gnutls instead.  Hm.
<persia> yamal: You might want to loosen your conditions a little :)
<yamal> persia: I'll stick with keen eyed and drop the narcotics, then :p
<RAOF> How about grumpy, miro hating curmudgeons who'll make up spurious licensing problems because they're sick of trying to make Miro redistributable?
 * yamal grabs english language dictionary to look up 'curmudgeons'
<rexbron> Got a moment? Please take a look at openFX and get some karma (the general kind :P) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=openfx
<slytherin> persia: Please give me an advice. Should I fix the w3c-dtd-xhtml problem in Ubuntu? The debian bug sems to be getting nowhere.
 * slytherin is impatient about this.
<persia> slytherin: I'm inclined to say "just fix it", but I'm not certain about the side-effects of doing so.  Do you have a patch ready?  Can you show me a link?
<slytherin> persia: I don't have a patch ready. I was planning to just add symlinks as to avoid any other problems.
<man-di> slytherin: I'm currently working on an NMU with some XML maintainer
 * persia defers to man-di
<slytherin> man-di: Fine. Thanks for update. I will wait.
<slytherin> persia: pm?
<wallyweek> could anyone please review sdlmame? come on, it should only need advocation! http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=sdlmame
<persia> blueyed: Congratulations!
<slytherin> hi is it possible to have a wiki page which lists of MOTUs with special interest. So that when I have to solve a problem with a specific package (say a GTK+ program) I can consult the corresponding MOTU accordingly.
<emgent> heya *
<LucidFox> slytherin> Well, the wiki lists MOTU teams
<persia> slytherin: MOTUs are encouraged to list their interests on their LP pages, but I don't know if everyone does this, nor if anyone scrapes this information for anything.  Generally it's better to ask this channel or the ML, rather than a specific person.
<emgent> hi persia
 * persia leaves REVU comments on vamp-plugin-sdk, gnubversion, phasex, lv2core, lashwrap, and openfx.  Packagers: please fix.  Other reviews expected soon...
 * persia notes there are still four packages waiting for review that were skipped last week: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=mumble http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=qdevelop http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=ssm http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=cvc3
<slytherin> Hobbsee: Since you are the last person who commented on bug 146198 can you please take a look at it before feature freeze? (I hope you do)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146198 in kopete "Add libjasper-runtime to 'Recommends'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146198
<persia> slytherin: You're more likely to see the fix if you submit a patch :)
<persia> (and, yes, it's pointlessly trivial)
<slytherin> persia: What I am not sure of is if it should be 'Recommends' or 'Depends'
<minghua> libjasper is the JPEG2000 library, isn't it?
<slytherin> minghua: yes
<persia> slytherin: "Recommends" is when any normal person would want it installed.  "Depends" is when it breaks without it.  In this case, "Recommends" is likely more appropriate.
<slytherin> persia: Ok.
<persia> On the other hand, check the main/universe boundary: this may be more complicated than it appears.
 * minghua thinks in this case libjasperX should recommend libjasper-runtime instead...
<minghua> But what do I know about KDE land.
 * persia hasn't really looked, and suspects minghua is correct
<minghua> Does kopete depend on libjasper in Ubuntu?  It doesn't in Debian.
<slytherin> persia: libjasper-runtime is in universe. :-(
<slytherin> minghua: It does in gutsy. Not sure about hardy
<persia> slytherin: That's why the MainInclusionReport was invented :)
<minghua> libjasper1 only Suggests libjasper-runtime in Debian, BTW.
<slytherin> minghua: last time I checked in gutsy, kopete showed me an error dialog that it needs libjasper-runtime for webcam functionality. Not sure if this would count as bad user experience.
 * minghua considers such case perfect example for Recommends.
<rexbron> persia: responded to comments on openFX, if you could clarify the points I raised?
<minghua> However, it really depends on if Ubuntu installs recommends or not these days.
 * persia advocates sdlmame, more from an inability to find any issues, rather than from an interest in expanding multiverse
<persia> minghua: It will for hardy (even if it doesn't today).
<man-di> Hobbsee: thx for sear
<Hobbsee> man-di: you're welcome
<minghua> persia: Good to hear.  Definitely a step on the right direction.
<persia> rexbron: 1) I forget which package had the empty directory.  Run lintian or dpkg --contents foo.deb.  2) At least one binary package didn't contain /usr/share/doc/foo/copyright.gz (nor did /usr/share/doc/foo/ appear to be a symlink). 4) such is life.  Please request one (and it's not a blocking issue).  8) Assuming you dropped an 'e', because "debian/rules is not a shell script".
<effie_jayx> hey all ... I have been trying to fix a bug and I get an error when I try to build the packaged. aparently some dependency has unmet dependencies... how can I go around it?
<persia> effie_jayx: Fix the bug that keeps you from fixing the bug you want to fix, and then fix your bug :)
<effie_jayx> persia,  right.
 * effie_jayx has never fixed unmet deps :S.
<effie_jayx> here goes nothing
<slytherin> effie_jayx: What did you do the fix the bug? Any changes to configure/makefiles ?
<persia> effie_jayx: It usually just needs a rebuild or small adjustment to build-depends or depends.  Should be fairly easy.  Good luck.
<geser> effie_jayx: which unmet dep stops you?
<effie_jayx> let me check
 * slytherin is tired of lucene2 unit tests. They take too long even on a 2.6 GHz machine with 1 GB RAM.
<minghua> effie_jayx: At least, make sure the unmet dep problem is reported to LP.
<effie_jayx>  kdelibs4c2a depends on libarts1-dev (>= 1.5.0) and it does not install
<persia> I thought we were tossing arts for hardy.  Is that not the case?
<slytherin> effie_jayx: When did you do - sudo pbuilder update'?
<minghua> That's probably going to be a hard one.
<slytherin> effie_jayx: I mean when was the last time you did it
<effie_jayx> slytherin,  a two days ago maybe
<effie_jayx> slytherin,  I am trying again now and see
<DktrKranz> persia, another aolsver4 breakage in bug 184923, hooray! :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184923 in aolserver4 "package aolserver4 4.5.0-14 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184923
<persia> DktrKranz: There's also the libldap transition.  Why do we keep aolserver around again?
<DktrKranz> persia, dunno, I'll have a look at it later, I think we should call ldconfig.real again.
<persia> DktrKranz: I thought the package was split into aolserver-core and aolserver.  Perhaps the relationship needs to be a Pre-Depends?
<persia> (where aolserver-core was really libaolserver)
<DktrKranz> persia, it won't fail if installed from nothing, probably it will during some upgrades
<DktrKranz> I'll try on Debian too, let's see if frankie has a final solution about it
<persia> AnAnt: usplash-theme-ubuntume commented.  Borderline, and a strong argument would convince me to advocate.
<persia> DktrKranz: Thanks.  Good luck with that.
<ScottK> Good morning all.
<Hobbsee> morning ScottK
<vorian> morning :)
<mruiz> hi all
<minghua> Morning ScottK.
<ScottK2> Hello Hobbsee, vorian, mruiz, minghua, and whoever else decides to say hi.
<minghua> effie_jayx: ScottK may be the person you want to talk to about the kdelibs4c2a unmet deps.
<\sh> aeh moins ;)
<ScottK2> Hello \sh.
<\sh> bah I hate wine ;)
<effie_jayx> minghua,  great..  I am updating pbuilder atm so I shall tell you in a couple of minutes
<effie_jayx> \sh,  don't blame it on them... ;)
<\sh> effie_jayx, hehe..
<ScottK2> \sh: Don't hate WINE.  Hate the reasons it needs to exist.
<\sh> ScottK2, hehe...I added some fixes yesterday..and now I'm trying to fix this dh_strip thingy...a nightmare
<geser> persia: I remember that aolserver needed to call somewhere the real ldconfig to find the libs
<effie_jayx> slytherin,  the update did it
<proppy> oy
<ScottK2> geser: Thanks for taking care of debhelper 6.
<persia> geser: That was back when the library and the daemon were in the same package (which caused a bit of pain for packages build-depending on it).  There was a package split that was supposed to fix that.
<effie_jayx> unmet dep gone... :D
<persia> (Actually, the package split happened about a week before gutsy release, but I applied the ldconfig.real hack because it was less invasive at that late date).
<geser> persia: does a pre-depends guarantee that ldconfig will be run before aolserver is tried to start?
 * persia comments on extremetuxracer, and heads off for the evening, encouraging others to clear REVU
<persia> geser: I believe Pre-Depends means the package should be installed and configured before the depending package is installed.  I could misremember though (and I'm at the very tail of my day, so not thinking very clearly).
<ScottK2> geser: It should, but use of pre-depends is discourages.
<ScottK2> discourages/discouraged.
<minghua> persia: No, "installed" is very vague in this context.  You want "unpacked" for Pre-Depends.
<persia> Anyway, nobody should install aolserver4 on general principles, and the packages that build-depend upon aolserver4-core should work fine.
<persia> minghua: Ah.  That's not enough (unless we do ldconfig.real).
<tuxmaniac> Someone mind reviewing http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=alliance
<effie_jayx> thnx persia
<tuxmaniac> Hello LongPointyStick
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<LongPointyStick> hi tuxmaniac
<emgent> DarkSun88, heya
<DarkSun88> Hi emgent
<encompass> Greetings everyone...
<wallyweek> persia: thanks for your review on sdlmame! :)
<encompass> Our project memaker.org has a package now.  It has been accepted into Ubuntu Universe but we don't have a consistant packager is there someone that can help us out?  None of us know how to package, and we don't want a buggy memaker in Ubuntu. :(
<\sh> encompass, what's the name of your package?
<_MMA_> encompass: If you learn and manage the package in BZR it can be easy to get someone to push you changes to the archive.
<\sh> hmmm...
<encompass> \sh: memaker
<\sh> memaker source package is in the archive, packaged by pete ...but no binary package ...
<encompass> memaker needs to be compiled?
<\sh> ah it's still in the newqueue
<\sh> encompass, ask pete savage if he's willing to main your package in general (cbx33 is his nick on irc.freenode)
<\sh> s/main/maintain/
<encompass> \sh: you mean, like in the main repo?
<\sh> encompass, nope...maintaining ;) taking care of the package :)
<encompass> oh wait.. hehe
<encompass> yeah... I don't think he can
<encompass> we are good friends
<encompass> we would have said if he can maintain it...
<encompass> but with his new job and kid on the way, he already has WAY to much to be bothered with me.
<encompass> he did it as a favor for me.
<_MMA_> _MMA_: Like I said, you setup the source package in BZR and make the changes yourself its trivial to get someone to push it to the archive.
<paas> hi, having problems packaging my shared library. I've been going at it for the last two days. Anybody out there willing to help, thanks!
<encompass> is there something to help me do that?
<encompass> it's in bzr now
<encompass> but I don't know how you want it setup
<paas> I think I'm almost there, but when I check the resulting deb the lib is not there. I'm using cmake for building and it creates the debs using pbuilder. I guess I'm messing things up with shlibs or so
<_MMA_> encompass: Its not how "I" want it setup. :)
<_MMA_> Gimmie the project link in LP.
<paas> http://sourceforge.net/projects/tuxcap
<_MMA_> _MMA_: #bzr will also help.
<tuxmaniac> anybody mind reviewing http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=alliance
<paas> I've also the correct changelog, copyright etc. I could send you what i've got up to now cause I'm curious what I'm doing wrong
<encompass> _MMA_: are you talking to me?
<\sh> bah I'm rich now ;)
<_MMA_> encompass: Yeah. Bad paste.
<encompass> alrighty
<encompass> I am asking there
 * ScottK is about to start reviewing sdlmame.
<geser> \sh: did you win in the lottery? :)
<\sh> geser, hehe..na got my last salery from my former company and the compensation :)
<slytherin> persia: FYI ... I am able to reproduce the TestSort unit test failure in lucene2 when trying to build with GCJ. Found a reference to the same on Debian pkg-java list - http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-java-commits/2007-August/003771.html
<dcordero> hid
<dcordero> hi
<effie_jayx> I have a question... I have been fixing a typo in a man page... checking through debian/control I see that the maintainer is not MOTU... it's jriddell. can I still send in my patch? if so ... who do I assign for package sponsorship
<tuxmaniac> anybody mind reviewing http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=alliance
<ScottK> effie_jayx: What package?
<effie_jayx> kmail
<effie_jayx> its in kdepim
<effie_jayx> it was in the bitesize bugs
<ScottK> effie_jayx: It's in Main, so file attach a debdiff to the bug and subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors.
<ScottK> That's a big package, so the Kubuntu devs will probably wait to bundle that fix with others to upload.
<effie_jayx> ScottK, good then thanks
<ScottK> effie_jayx: Also, if you're interested in KDE thinks, you can join us on #kubuntu-devel ...
<ScottK> effie_jayx: I see you're there already.
<effie_jayx> ScottK,  yes :D, I am trying kde and I things might get interesting in the KDE front
<ScottK2> effie_jayx: Great.  We can always use more help.
<dcordero> effie_jayx, that is lp: 180141?
<effie_jayx> dcordero,  yes
<dcordero> effie_jayx, you could send anywhere a comment  to the bug, someone could work in the same bug
<dcordero> if you dont tell them
<effie_jayx> dcordero,  well I edited the wiki page. I will comment on launchpad.
<dcordero> i say that because i was reading the bug, for fix it :) But i have read you also here
<ScottK2> effie_jayx: When you are working on a bug, assign it to yourself in LP.
<effie_jayx> ScottK,  well I did that one time.. and I was told to asign it to nobody
<ScottK> effie_jayx: Assign it to yourself while you are working on it.  Once you attach the debdiff, assign it back to nobody.
<effie_jayx> ScottK,  right, got it
<effie_jayx> sorry about that dcordero
<dcordero> ;)
<ScottK> sdlmame uploaded.
<dcordero> what means a bug asigned to MOTU and with Confirmed status?
<ScottK> dcordero: What bug?
<ScottK> Bugs should never be assigned to MOTU.
<dcordero> #105416 for example
<ScottK> What it probably means is someone didn't know better.
<ScottK> Bug #105416
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 105416 in ubuntu "[need-packaging] dvdsub" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/105416
<ScottK> dcordero: Means nothing.  It shouldn't have been that way.
 * ScottK fixed
<dcordero> ok i never seen it before, that was i asked about it :)
<dcordero> thanks
<\sh> ScottK, octave3.0 transition bug is resolved...
<ScottK> \sh: Great.
<ScottK> That didn't take long...
<\sh> ScottK, it took some time for at least two packages to make them running with octave3.0 because of changed ways of catching some infos
<ScottK> Cool.  Congratulation.
<ScottK> s
<\sh> well..starting now ;)
<bddebian> Heya gang
<geser> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi geser
 * \sh needs some nicotine
<hellboy195> \sh: nicotine kills you ;)
<slytherin> Does anyone know why openoffice.orf FTBFS on powerpc? I am not able to access build logs at present.
<\sh> hellboy195, the question is, what doesn't kill me nowadays ;)
<hellboy195> \sh: ^^ true
<Hobbsee> \sh: nicotine kills you faster, and in nastier ways.
<dcordero> can someone help me packaging a application. The application is a simple .jar file that need java-sun >= 5.0
<LucidFox> dcordero> Do you have the source code for it?
<dcordero> yep
<slytherin> dcordero: what help do you need?
<dcordero> the sourceforge of the proyect say that the project is writer in a interpreted language
<dcordero> but then the source has java
<dcordero> and with no intruction for compile it
<slytherin> dcordero: url please
<dcordero> http://sourceforge.net/projects/robocode
<\sh> Hobbsee, na..eating steaks or schnitzel kills me at least as fast as nicotine ,)
<Hobbsee> heh
<slytherin> dcordero: I see build.xml files in all the sub directories. So it must be using ant as build tool.
<dcordero> ok compiled, thanks
<\sh> oh well...I wonder what gives me the -X<item> funktionality back to dh_strip
<frafu> TheMuso, RAOF: thanks for your review of mousetweaks. I have fixed the issues indicated by RAOF (the ^M were probably due to copy/paste) and uploaded  it to revu. Could you please also review the new version if you have time and interest? Thanks in advance.
<nxvl_work> how is that a meeting is scheduled on fridge? where can i ask about it?
<frafu> By the way, can anybody please indicate an editor with gui capable of showing what linebreaks the file uses? For example, not knowing how to really use vi,  I used vi to locate the ^M and gedit to correct the file.
<norsetto> nxvl_work: try asking bluekuja
<emgent> bluekuja is in very long away time.
<nxvl_work> norsetto: thnx
<emgent> ~2 Week
<emgent> hi norsetto :)
<slytherin> frafu: What do you mean by correct the file?
<frafu> slytherin: replace the ^M (which are dos-linebreaks) with unix linbreaks
<slytherin> frafu: why not simply use 'fromdos' command?
<frafu> because I did not know about it   :-/   Never used that command
<frafu> slytherib: But I would be interested to have an editor with gui that shows what type of linebreaks are used in the file; in order to see whether it uses the correct ones. Do you have any suggestion? Or anybody else?
<saivann> Hi, I think that this is the Review day for REVU, can someone take a look at my simdock package here? : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=simdock
<slytherin> frafu: Nope. I have no idea.
<frafu> slytherin: thanks anyway.
<frafu> By the way: here is the fixed version of mousetweaks in revu: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1568
<slytherin> frafu: If you are fixing some bug in existing version then better file a bug and add a debdiff as attachment.
<tuxmaniac> anybody mind reviewing http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=alliance sorry for spamming every hour
<slytherin> tuxmaniac: be patient. all the packages will be reviewed eventually
<frafu> slytherin: the problem was in debian control in a package that I uploaded to revu
<paas> Hi all. Can someone help me packaging my shared library. I think I'm almost there, cause it builds in pbuilder, but the resulting .deb is not right. I'm using cdbs, debhelper and cmake? thanks!
<pochu> paas: upload what you have to REVU, someone will take a look at it
<paas> ok, will do ,thanx
<nxvl_work> dholbach: did you know how is that a meeting is scheduled on fridge? where can i ask about it?
<ScottK2> dholbach: cjwatson deleted on the MOTU SRU info from the SRU page.  Do you know if that was intentional?
<dholbach> nxvl_work: do you want to submit something to the fridge events page (fridge-devel@lists.u.c) or check the events page (http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event)?
<nxvl_work> dholbach: submit, so it need to be sent to the fridge-devel list, ok thanks
<dholbach> ScottK2: let me see what the change in question was - up to this moment I only know pitti and seb128 discussing simplifying the SRU process and I think the outcome was to simplify the wiki page (to make it less daunting)
<dholbach> ScottK2: I don't think removing the MOTU SRU section would be the right fix :)
<tuxmaniac> How much time do we have before things freeze in the [new] package area?
 * ScottK2 neither, but that's what's currently implemented.
<nxvl_work> dholbach: how was the sprint? lots of fun and work?
<dholbach> nxvl_work: yeah, it was great to have a lot of people in the same building - lots of good sessions, unfortunately I (and some others) picked up the plague there, that's why I'm a bit slow today
<nxvl_work> heh, been there
<geser> nxvl_work: see also http://stompbox.typepad.com/blog/2008/01/ahhh-dogfood.html :)
<dholbach> ScottK2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates?action=diff&rev2=80&rev1=79 is the change that cjwatson did - it's just an addition of bits about LTS
<nxvl_work> for the hardy+ i will try to be there
<nxvl_work> :P
<effie_jayx> can anyone help me read this problem... dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: debian/kdepim-kresources/usr/lib/libknotes_xmlrpc.so.1.0.0 shouldn't be linked with libdl.so.2 (it uses none of its symbols).
<dholbach> ScottK2: I think the changes you're after happened here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates?action=diff&rev2=79&rev1=77 (imbrandon and dktrkranz merged and simplified the motu-sru procedure)
<effie_jayx> it seems like a missing dependency somewhere
<tuxmaniac> effie_jayx, that is ok. most packages have that issue
<effie_jayx> tuxmaniac,  but pbuilder fails to build :S
<tuxmaniac> effie_jayx, atleast AFAIK
<tuxmaniac> effie_jayx, its just a warning. pbuilder must fail due to something else
<effie_jayx> tuxmaniac,  ok
 * effie_jayx goes back to check
<DktrKranz> dholbach, ScottK2: when revisiting SRU wiki page, it was decided to drop motu-SRU section basically because it was almost the same procedure, IIRC only three deltas still remains, so there's no need to duplicate an already long text.
<effie_jayx> tuxmaniac,  dpkg-shlibdeps: failure: couldn't find library libkabcscalix.so.0 needed by debian/kdepim-kresources/usr/lib/kde3/kabc_scalix.so (its RPATH is '').
<dholbach> DktrKranz: I completely agree
<dholbach> the process document is long enough already ;-)
<tuxmaniac> effie_jayx, aah ok
<effie_jayx> it's the same lib as the warning...
<tuxmaniac> effie_jayx, I think both are differnt. I am not an expert though.
<dholbach> re sru being to daunting etc: http://www.murrayc.com/blog/permalink/2008/01/26/bug-fixed-glom-16-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy/
<\sh> effie_jayx, nope..the warning is about libknotes_xmlrpc ... the bug is not finding libkabcscalix.so.0
<\sh> effie_jayx, which package are you working on?
<dcordero> are u a motu?
<\sh> dcordero, who?
<dcordero> my mistake, i wrote in the wrong window
<\sh> effie_jayx, bah it's cdbs black magic...I would say in debhelper syntax: dh_shlibdeps -- -xkdepim-kresources
<effie_jayx> \sh, so much for bitesize...
<effie_jayx> hehe
<\sh> effie_jayx, try riddell for help ;) I'm not this cdbs expert
<\sh> effie_jayx, bug no?
<tuxmaniac> \sh, hows octave3.0 coming along?
<smarter> Hi
<\sh> tuxmaniac, it should build now in our archives...:)
<tuxmaniac> \sh, oh coolness. which means I can expect it in hardy after all the 2.3, 2.9 octave libs chaos?
<smarter> Could someone please review my package? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kde4-style-bespin thanks in advance ;)
<paas> Hi all, I've just joined the contributers group and would like to upload to REVU, could somepne please re-sync the REVU uploaders keyring? thanks
<\sh> tuxmaniac, you mean 2.1 and 2.9 .. yes...once it build cleanly I'll have to tell pitti to get rid of 2.1 and 2.9 and do some syncs and uploads for the other packages
<tuxmaniac> \sh, yeah 2.1, my bad. this shall close I guess atleast 4-5 bugs
<\sh> tuxmaniac, I think we need to clean up after the transition is done ...
<tuxmaniac> \sh, yep. am all game for it. just ping me on what help is needed after the transition.
<\sh> tuxmaniac, cool :) will do :)
<effie_jayx> \sh,  it's a bitesize bug ... yes... But I have a nack for picking the ones with eater eggs
<\sh> effie_jayx, as I said, you need to instruct dh_shlibdeps (which is a wrapper around dpkg-shlibdeps) to ignore the package itself. both libs are inside the same package, so something is going wrong there...-x<packagename> pushed towards dpkg-shlibdeps ignores this package...in debhelper mode it's just a dh_shlibdeps -- -x<packagenmae> and this problem should be resolved
<proppy> REVU day ends at ?
<ScottK2> proppy: It's based on AET.
<proppy> AET /
<proppy> ?
<ScottK2> AET = Earth Anywhere Time
<smarter> persia: ping
<ScottK2> As long as it's Monday somewhere, it's still REVU day.
<proppy> :)
<proppy> nice to hear
<proppy> maybe I'll have the time to get my upload to revu then
<smarter> persia: you reviewed my package(http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=extremetuxracer) and I don't understand some things
<dcordero> i have packaged a new application but an upgrade of another package is neccesary, How can i fix it before send my package to revu?
<effie_jayx> \sh,  thanks
<tuxmaniac> smarter, can you please tell what you dont understnad? I will try to help.
<smarter> tuxmaniac: 1) extremetuxracer-data should be arch:any  << it's already arch:any, should it be arch:all?
<LucidFox> smarter> Given that it's a -data package, I'd assume arch:all
<smarter> ok
<smarter> "2) upstream changelogs are nice, expecially when included in binary packages " << My packages all contains a /usr/share/doc/<name>/changelog.gz with the upstream changelog, I don't see the problem?
<tuxmaniac> LucidFox, if you have time can you re- check my package? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=alliance
<LucidFox> tuxmaniac> I can't advocate it anyway ;)
<tuxmaniac> LucidFox, aah ok.
<tuxmaniac> LucidFox, you arent a motu? I thought you were.
<smarter> should I put the list of translators and "additional contributors" in debian/copyright?
<tuxmaniac> smarter, have you mentoned the author there/
<tuxmaniac> ?
<tuxmaniac> smarter, i mean the upstream author.
<smarter> There's a *lot* of upstream authors
<smarter> and in the AUTHORS file there's a list of translators and "additional contributors"
<tuxmaniac> smarter, atleast mention the packager's name saying.. this software was debianised by foobar.. blah blah. then provide the Upstream website and add a gpl snippet
<smarter> I did that
<tuxmaniac> smarter, take a look at other packages and see whats missing
<LucidFox> tuxmaniac> I'm not a MOTU, I just review packages on REVU when I feel like it :)
<smarter> I didn't put the whole list of author
<smarter> *s
<tuxmaniac> smarter, and from the comment, I guess thats what persia pointed out
<smarter> and the AUTHOR file is not even complete
<smarter> some guys only have their nickname
<smarter> some don't have an email
<tuxmaniac> smarter, hamish already has packaged 0.4 if what I see from the website is correct. I shtere something I am missing?
<tuxmaniac> LaserJock,
<LaserJock> hi tuxmaniac
<tuxmaniac> LaserJock, have succesfully managed to kill those scripts-have-language-extension crap. have uploaded a fresh package yesterday.
<smarter> tuxmaniac: are you speaking of this package? http://www.extremetuxracer.com/?download
<tuxmaniac> smarter, yep
<smarter> bbl
<ScottK> Any interested in learning more about policykit?
<tuxmaniac> ScottK, what is it? wiki link?
<ScottK> It's a new thingy for Hardy.  Dunno much about it.
<ScottK> Bug 186710 asks for some integration work with it.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186710 in clamtk "should use policykit to escalate privileges" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186710
<tuxmaniac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/PolicyKitIntegration ?
<warp10> Heya!
<ScottK> tuxmaniac: Yes.
<LaserJock> warp10: hiya
<warp10> LaserJock: :)
<tuxmaniac> I have this warning. W: alliance: script-not-executable ./etc/alliance/alc_env.csh I think it is not a needed file for bash. but needed for csh. can I just make a check in my debian/rules for the shell used and appropriately copy the correct file. this will eliminate the warning I guess
<tuxmaniac> hello warp10
<warp10> hi tuxmaniac :)
<tbutter> tuxmaniac: you need it only at build time?
<LaserJock> tuxmaniac: is it supposed to be executed or is it a config file?
<tuxmaniac> LaserJock, there are two files. one with the .sh extension and another with .csh extension
<smarter> tuxmaniac: the deb package of etracer was a checkinstall until recently and now it's just my package.
<tuxmaniac> LaserJock, responsible for setting up the environment variables
<tuxmaniac> tbutter, yes.
<tbutter> why do you install it then?
<tuxmaniac> it i present only in the config section.
<tuxmaniac> no. hold. something is wrong.
<tbutter> anyone would like to review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=jodviewer ? all known issues are fixed
<tuxmaniac> no. I got that all wrong. It is needed to run the tools
<tuxmaniac> those are scripts in which the setting of the environment variables take place
<tuxmaniac> for bash shells it is the file with .sh and for cshells it is the file with .csh that needs to be run
<dcordero> can someone help, i have a problem creating a new package for fix a bug
<tuxmaniac> so the warning actually will be reverse in a machine that has cshell
<tuxmaniac> and I feel it can be ignored. please comment
<dcordero> i am packagin qbittorrent
<dcordero> http://www.qbittorrent.org/
<dcordero> i have get compile and install it on my machine
<ScottK2> tuxmaniac: Why are you installing scripts in /etc?
<sistpoty> hi folks.
<dcordero> but like you can read on the website is needed libtorrent  > 0.13 for compile qbittorrent. And give you a link to the correct libtorrent that i used
<sistpoty> sorry, I just broke commenting in revu, will be fixed ASAP
<dcordero> but when i am doing a package i have found that the last libtorrent in the oficial webpage of libtorrent is 0.12 :/
<ScottK2> Hello sistpoty.
<sistpoty> hi ScottK2
<tbutter> tuxmaniac: you are always calling the .sh scripts in your /usr/bin scripts
<tuxmaniac> tbutter, is there a better way to do that?
 * LucidFox pings jdong
<LucidFox> tovid is ready for review: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=tovid
<tuxmaniac> ScottK, actually it is in alliance/etc and not /etc
<ScottK> Ah.  OK.
<tuxmaniac> and the /usr/bin scripts have to call the alc_env.sh or .csh to set the environment variables for the user to run the cad tools
<tbutter> tuxmaniac: but you alway call alc_env.sh
<ScottK2> So I geuss the question you need to answer is why do you get that warning?  Are you installing the scripts in the right place (per FHS)?
<tuxmaniac> oh. you mean there is no necessity for .csh ?!
<tuxmaniac> tbutter, ^
<tuxmaniac> ScottK, i removed the "cp" that is done in debian/rules for .csh and then the warning disappears (ofcourse ;-)) and tools work too
<ScottK> tuxmaniac: What if someone is using csh as their shell?
<tuxmaniac> ScottK, so I guess its better to introduce the check for shell in debian/rules ?
<tbutter> tuxmaniac: in debian/rules you check the shell on the build machine, not that of the user
<tuxmaniac> ah ok
 * DaveMorris plugs his package - http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=opensg
<tuxmaniac> ScottK, just checked. all the files that call alc_env.sh are bash scripts. so they are correct. and this file .csh isnt needed at all then.
<ScottK> tuxmaniac: I'll ask again, what if someone is running csh as their shell?
<tuxmaniac> ScottK, then one solution which comes to my mind is change the scripts in /usr/bin to make the decision and source the "correct" shell script for setting up the environment variables
<tuxmaniac> ScottK, I hope I am speaking some sense. Please correct me if wrong.
 * ScottK doesn't have a strong opinion, but we ought to support as many options as we reasonably can.
<pochu> persia: latest patch for REVU images applied, let me know if you still find something wrong
<rulus> I'm packaging something that depends on sun-java6-jdk, which is only available on i386 and amd64. Should my package also only support these architectures, or should I leave it 'all'?
 * tuxmaniac decides to take it up tomorrow. off to bed.
<tuxmaniac> bye guys.
<sistpoty> emgent: uploaded
<tbutter> rulus: did you try icedtea?
<sistpoty> thanks again pochu!
<rulus> tbutter: nope, I didn't, I'll check that out first :)
<pochu> sistpoty: you're welcome. And thanks for reviewing it :)
<emgent> sistpoty, big thanks.
<sistpoty> pochu: obviously I didn't review it hard enough :P
<calc> rulus: icedtea is cool :)
<calc> too bad it probably won't make it into main for 8.04 :\
<calc> maybe 8.10 or 9.04 though
<nixternal> icedtea is actually working much better than I had expected
<nixternal> thus far, all of my java projects have compiled with it just fine, which totally suprised me
<proppy> re
<proppy> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=juce updated on REVU
<vemon> how can i add a blank line to the description in debian/control?
<vemon> if i try that i just get this: dpkg-source: error: syntax error in control file ./phasex-0.11.1/debian/control at line 20: continued value line not in field
<ion_> Use a dot.
<vemon> seems to work. thanks
<vemon> is the dot "visible"?
<ion_> Yep, e.g. apt-cache show gcc
<DRebellion> what is  $(INSTALL_ROOT)
<DRebellion> used for, sorry in a makefile
<calc> nixternal: yea it worked for openoffice also, but doko didn't want to put it in main until it is no longer beta (iirc)
<calc> nixternal: due to support issues
<nixternal> ya
 * calc bbiab have to beat on my voip router
<nixternal> hehe
<mcisbackuk> Evening all....Question: How do I go about creating a Makefile for a source package that hasn't got one? Also, if the only commands to build the source are ./configure make make install and make clean, then what do I need to put in?
<smarter> mcisbackuk: make use a Makefile
<smarter> mcisbackuk: your package probably generate a Makefile from ./configure
<mcisbackuk> smarter: I worded it wrong, it's 2 separate questions, sorry
<smarter> oh okay
<LaserJock> mcisbackuk: do you mean a debian/rules Makefile?
<persia> pochu: Looks nice.  Thanks.
<smarter> mcisbackuk: if  your package only use ./configure && make && make install, just use dh_make and select cdbs
<smarter> it will use the autotools and do everything automatically
<persia> smarter: When I compiled your package, CDBS stripped all the upstream changelogs.  How are you building it to test?
<mcisbackuk> LaserJock: Think so, if its the one that debuild or is it pbuilder uses? But there's so many frigging lines in any other makefile / rules i've come across and I've found no documentation on either
<smarter> persia: I used pbuilder I think, I'll retry later
<persia> smarter: hardy pbuilder, up-to-date?
<smarter> gutsy, I don't have an hardy box atm
<smarter> but I'll try with a chroot later
<mcisbackuk> LaserJock: Basically I'm proper confused
<LaserJock> mcisbackuk: well, it helps to specify that it is debian/rules as that is different than a general Makefile that you find in a source
<persia> smarter: Also, you don't need all the email addresses for the authors and copyright holders (although it's nice).
<smarter> persia: what's the correct way to include the Changelog file?
<LaserJock> mcisbackuk: do you know what a Makefile is? perhaps that's a good start?
<persia> smarter: You can run a hardy pbuilder on a gutsy box.  Some developers run Dapper.  Just update your pbuilder.
<smarter> That's what I'll do
<persia> smarter: It should be installed with what you did.  For now, you need to add DEB_INSTALL_CHANGELOGS_ALL to your debian/rules.
<smarter> be back later, thanks for the review
<mcisbackuk> LaserJock: Yes, well a good diea at least, it passes build instructions to the kernel to compile itself right?
<persia> (this is a workaround for something that won't be fixed in hardy)
<smarter> there's a bug in hardy's cdbs?
<LaserJock> mcisbackuk: well, not necessarily the kernel, but yes, it's the instructions for building the software
<mcisbackuk> LaserJock: I meant that :) lol
<LaserJock> mcisbackuk:  debian/rules is a special makefile used to build a binary package (.deb) from a source package
<mcisbackuk> LaserJock: And I need to create both? (This source in particular has a ./configure)
<LaserJock> mcisbackuk: no
<LaserJock> mcisbackuk: ./configure is part of autotools and when it's run it creates a Makefile for building the software
<mcisbackuk> LaserJock: OK this is where I'm confused, one wiki page says one, the other says another
<LaserJock> mcisbackuk: what page are you looking at
<mcisbackuk> LaserJock: So I invoke ./configure in the debian/rules?
<pochu> sistpoty: can we remove "[Motu-reviewers][REVU]" from review mails please? :)
<LaserJock> mcisbackuk: that is one of the things you'll do yes
<mcisbackuk> LaserJock: I closed it now, think it was packaging guide/basics
<sistpoty> pochu: not too sure... does it come from revu or from the mailing list setup?
<LaserJock> mcisbackuk: ok, so what happens is ./configure creates a Makefile, then you "run" that Makefile with "make" and then you install the software by telling "make" to use the install rule
<LaserJock> that's the ./configure && make && sudo make install
<pochu> sistpoty: from the ML
<mcisbackuk> LaserJock: Yup, I got that and understand it fine, I've built source before
<pochu> sistpoty: well I'm not sure. but I receive them from the ML
 * sistpoty takes a look
<LaserJock> mcisbackuk: what you want to do in debian/rules is run that, but also "guide" it to install to the right place and make sure it conforms to Debian/Ubuntu policy
<pochu> sistpoty: http://lists.tauware.de/pipermail/motu-reviewers/2008-January/date.html
<pochu> sistpoty: the first 2 prefixes are always the same and thus useless IMHO
<LaserJock> mcisbackuk: does that make sense?
<mcisbackuk> LaserJock: OK, to /usr/bin/<PROG> for example? And what is the policy?
<sistpoty> pochu: seems to be a mix of revu and the ML mangling: Comments.py:    subject = "[REVU][COMMENT] for %s" % packagetext
<LaserJock> mcisbackuk: right, the policy is http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/
<pochu> sistpoty: so we would need to remove [REVU] from the code and [Motu-reviewers] from the ML setup, right?
<mcisbackuk> LaserJock: OK got it :) Thanks :)
<sistpoty> pochu: from a first glance: yes
<pochu> sistpoty: could you take care of the ML setup? I can look into the code if you are busy :)
<sistpoty> pochu: I guess siretart needs to do the ML stuff (at least I don't have access to the ml)
 * ScottK suggests writing the regular MOTU ML first as some people filter based on tags like that.
<LaserJock> mcisbackuk: if you look at the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PackagingOverview you'll see and example rules file
<sistpoty> ScottK, pochu: I just wanted to write this... at least I guess I have my filter setup like this *g*
<mcisbackuk> LaserJock: Brilliant....I'm bookmarking this :)
<pochu> ScottK, sistpoty: X-BeenThere: motu-reviewers@tauware.de
<ScottK> sistpoty: Presumably you provide proper list-id headers and people should filter on that.
<LaserJock> mcisbackuk: it's not a perfect example because it doesn't have a configure: rule but it's an example anyway
<ScottK> pochu: I agree there are better ways to do it, but don't remove something people rely on without warning/discussion.
<mcisbackuk> LaserJock: I'm sure I'll get the hang of it, I just wanted a silly example to look at anyway :)
<pochu> ScottK: alright. I'll mail ubuntu-motu@. sistpoty, is that fine with you? siretart?
<sistpoty> pochu: sure... and when looking again, I already seem to use the x-been-there thingy (confused by my different filter rules *g*)
<persia> \sh: re: octave: Congrats on the hard part.  Are you planning to file removal bugs for the obsolete stuff?  Also, once that is gone, could you re-add the "octave" virtual package to smooth upgrades?
<\sh> persia, yepp...it's all going the correct ways :)
<persia> \o/
<\sh> persia, removals of 2.1 and 2.9 are being scheduled for tomorrow
<persia> \sh: Thanks a lot for actually digging through all that.  The new octave is a major feature win.
<\sh> persia, is an provide:octave  not enough?
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> you can't just reinsert the virtual package
<LaserJock> that's why Debian removed it
<persia> \sh: There used to be an octave virtual package, which was dropped due to droppoing the epoch for octave3.0.  Provide: makes the upgrade work if the user happens to have another package that depends on "octave", but it doesn't help the user who has the "octave" package installed.
<persia> LaserJock: You can reinsert as soon as the previous octave package is gone.  The only issue is the epoch (or am I missing something?)
<LaserJock> well, exactly the epoch
<LaserJock> that means it won't upgrade
<ScottK2> Exactly
<\sh> ah yes...right...sure I'll push it to the archive
<LaserJock> so you'll have a useless octave virtual package
<persia> Ah.  Right.  That's annoying.
 * persia had forgotten that archive state and installed state both needed tracking
<LaserJock> you'd either have to use an epoch in octave 3.0 which throws us off from upstream
<LaserJock> or have a new source package that just does octave
<LaserJock> that *is* epoched
<persia> So hardy releases without "octave", and it can be put back for hardy+1?
<LaserJock> but what happens to Hardy users?
<LaserJock> hmm, I guess they would be left with octave/octave2.9 as "local" packages
<persia> LaserJock: They get to be unhappy, unless we can figure out a workaround.
<LaserJock> but it shouldn't remove them
<\sh> LaserJock, then I would like to have a dummy package with an epoch inside...
<frafu> TheMuso, RAOF: I just uploaded a new version of mousetweaks that corrects an error in debian/watch: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=mousetweaks Thanks for reviewing it again if you have time and interest.
<persia> \sh: If you have a dummy package with an epoch, we can't sync when Debian brings back the virtual package, because we'd hit the same issue.
<persia> frafu: You'll get a better package if you get more different reviewers.  Best to advertise generally.
<LaserJock> persia: Debian didn't say they *would* bring it back, just that they could if need be
<persia> LaserJock: They have the same issue.  They can't release it for lenny.  Maybe it will be present for lenny+1.
<LaserJock> I personally think it's just fine to not have it as long as we have provides
<paas> Hi, I've uploaded my package to REVU a couple of hours ago but it doesn't show up. Is this because my key is currently not in the keyring? If so could someone resync the key-ring. thanks
<sistpoty> paas: what package? I'll take a look at the queue
<paas> libtuxcap, thanks
<sistpoty> paas: ah, k (there is only libtuxcap in rejected *g*)
<DRebellion> Hi, can someone point me at a guide for the syntax/format of debian/menu ?
<persia> sistpoty: Are you resyncing, or shall I?
<\sh> persia, LaserJock, we could let mvo hack some magic into dist-upgrader
<persia> DRebellion: install the menu package, and look in /usr/share/doc/menu
<sistpoty> persia: I'll just do a quick import and put back the package :)
<frafu> persia: I talked to them, because they already reviewed previous versions. Of course, I will also be thankful to anybody else that will review it.
 * persia is awed by sistpoty's leet REVU s|>17Z
<sistpoty> persia: heh, that's no skills, revu-key has import as a command :)
<DRebellion> persia: thank you
<persia> frafu: Understood.  It's precisely because they reviewed it before that I recommend you find someone else.  If you get the same reviewer several times, 6you are more likely to get a rejection after your first advocation, which can be frustrating.
<sistpoty> paas: libtuxcap should get picked up with the next cron run (<= 10 minutes)
<persia> Essentially, each of the reviewers tends to have a slightly different set of checks.  Just because you pass one doesn't mean you will pass another, and even if you get two, if they didn't check everything, the archive admins may well reject it.
<paas> sistpoty: thanks
<LaserJock> bddebian: ping
<bddebian> Yo
<frafu> persia: what do you mean by a rejection after the first advocation: I thought that after two advocation, it would be accepted. It already happened to me to get an advocation and a second person found another error. Consequently, I suppose that 2 advocation for the same upload are required!?
<LaserJock> anybody familiar with sauerbraten here?
<persia> frafu: Yes.  Two advocations for the same upload are required.  Further, many advocates will wait for a while before readvocating if it was rejected, as rejection after advocation tends to make reviewers shy.
<bddebian> LaserJock: I said yo.. :-)
<persia> LaserJock: Why?  Possible licensing issues?
<LaserJock> bddebian: you did? oh, you did
<bddebian> Needs a new upstream release
<LaserJock> ok, why is it in Multiverse?
<LaserJock> I've got somebody who's built a game from it and they'd like to get it into Edubuntu/repos
<bddebian> The engine is free, some of the content is not, iirc
 * persia defers to the expert, but believes REVU is the appropriate path
<LaserJock> well, there's not even a package
<persia> LaserJock: That would be the first step then, no?
<LaserJock> I'm trying to assess feasibility
<LaserJock> I don't want to say "sure" when it's gonna get dumped in Multiverse after 6 months of battling with it ;-)
<persia> Could anyone suggest where I should ask about bluetooth initialisation issues?
<persia> LaserJock: Given feature-freeze timing, that seems the most likely scenario.  Maybe a PPA for now?
<LaserJock> would this be the sort of thing the Games team would be interested in?
 * calc back
<LaserJock> I don't think Edubuntu has the packaging power to do it, especially if it's just gonna end up in Multiverse
<frafu> persia:  you told above that the archive admin can still reject it after two advocation. Will the uploader be informed about the rejection by the archive admins?
<persia> frafu: Usually the packager and the archive ML, but not the uploader.
<frafu> persia: ML?
<pochu> Mailing List
<frafu> ok
<RainCT> «W: freevial: changelog-file-not-compressed ChangeLog»  if I have ChangeLog listed in debian/docs, shouldn't it be compressed automatically of needed?
<\sh> does anyone has cjwatsons key on his keyring and has gnupg2 running?
<persia> RainCT: You should never have a changelog in debian/docs.  Use dh_installchangelogs
<RainCT> persia: ah.. thanks :)
<persia> keescook: About dirty autoconf hints in debdiffs.  For SRUs, they tend to be preferred, as patching the package to not get dirtier on clean is considered "more invasive".  Of course, this indicates a bug in the package, as debian/rules clean shouldn't make it dirty.
<frafu> Is anybody interested in reviewing the mousetweaks package; Could anybody please review the mousetweaks package; http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=mousetweaks  In fact, mousetweaks provides the new accessibility functions of the accessibility tab of the mouse control panel of GNOME 2.22 (the version that will be in hardy).It would be odd to have the settings in the control panel, but not the module providing the functionalitie
<keescook> persia: yeah, true.  perhaps inkscape is one of the special cases.
<persia> frafu: "providing the functionalie"
<persia> keescook: There are an unfortunate number of them.  To me it makes sense to hold the SRU until the dev release is patched to not do that any more, but not to ask for filterdiff for SRUs: that way lies danger.
<keescook> persia: yeah.  Mostly, bryce confirmed that I should "Won't Fix" those bugs since he didn't want to run them with SRU (they're minor bugs).
<persia> keescook: Makes sense to me: they didn't really look SRU-worthy.  On the other hand, that wasn't clear from the bugtrail, and I don't think that someone running filterdiff would be well rewarded for their efforts.
<\sh> ok...looks good with octave3.0
<\sh> keescook, you are our security officer ;) I do have some problems with gnupg2 and cjwatsons key, because he has some sigs on his subkey...and reading rfc4880 it seems like this is wrong...I get errors reading the key with gnupg 2.0.x
<keescook> \sh: hurm.  Can you open a bug report for it?  (And include a "this is how it breaks" example for me?  I'm not heavily using gnupg 2 yet)  :)
<frafu> persia: in other words, the mousetweaks module does the job of what is indicated in the accessibility tab of the mouse control panel. For example: you can activate automatic mouse button click in the mouse control panel (useful for some disabled people). However it is mousetweaks that does the clicks.
<\sh> keescook, well, I felt about it during testing of another linux distro :) and we tracked it down to this....I'm doing some tests with ubuntu and gnupg2 tomorrow....
<keescook> \sh: cool
<\sh> and hopefully colin is back on stage then ;)
<emgent> heya people
<keescook> heya emgent
<geser> \sh: gnupg 1.4 is happy with that key?
<\sh> geser, yepp
<\sh> 2.0.8 not
<\sh> geser, and as I read http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc4880#section-12.1 even rfc is not happy :)
<\sh> geser, or I misread something
<\sh> s/I/we/
<\sh> geser, will followup on this tomorrow...need to prepare dinner for my wife..she's coming home in a few
<\sh> persia, LaserJock : octave3.0 build on mostly all our archs...but not lpia because of missing deps it seems....
<\sh> so ... and off
<persia> \sh: While it was part of the original intention of the pocket computer, I suspect those of us who use mathematical packages beyond a calculator on our pocket computers are members of a very small minority.
<persia> rexbron: openlibraries commented
<bddebian> LaserJock: Sorry, at work.  Shoot an e-mail to debian-devel-games@lists.debian.org. :)
<LaserJock> hmm, everytime I see a "anybody figured out how to install <pkg> from source?" I keep wanting to do a PPA
<LaserJock> people are really wanting Octave3.0 on gutsy
<geser> keescook: are there any plans to upload the pcre3 version from gutsy-security also to hardy? currently gutsy-security has a newer version than hardy
<keescook> geser: yeah, it's on my list.  I'd like to get Debian's 7.4-1 merged.
<LaserJock> darn, it appears that actually running fetchmail after a reboot produces more email in my inbox :-)
<LaserJock> I wondered why it was such a slow email day
<geser> LaserJock: if you don't the usual spam anymore then it's time to check your mail server :)
<LaserJock> yes, very true
<leonel> Hey someone stole my  restricted drivers manager on my hardy ..
<_MMA_> leonel: There's but some change with that. Im looking into it myself.
<leonel> I've upgraded a gutsy desktop yesterday  and  today tried my wireless and need the frimware for the card   on  gutsy  with restricted drivers manager  got solved
<sistpoty> gn8 everyone
<crimsun> stgraber: since you provided only an interdiff for #186827, and the URL given in debian/control does not contain an orig.tar.gz for 0.9, do you plan to add a get-orig-source target to debian/rules?
<stgraber> crimsun: hmm, I haven't checked the get-orig-source, I just saw we had a watch file in our bzr and uploaded :)
<crimsun> stgraber: I have no problem renaming http://www.stgraber.org/download/projects/pastebin/pastebinit-0.9.tar.gz to conform to source package policy, but that direction would be useful in the bug report  :-)
<stgraber> Oh, what's wrong with it ? I just tried doing a uscan --force-download and it went without any problem ?
<crimsun> stgraber: according to the version used in the topmost debian/changelog entry, this is a non-native source package, which means there needs to be an orig.tar.gz
<crimsun> stgraber: I presume that the tarball given in my post above is actually the orig.tar.gz, in which case it would simply need to be downloaded and renamed to conform to source packaging policy.
<stgraber> yes, it's the .orig.tar.gz
<crimsun> stgraber: I was asking you to affirm that http://www.stgraber.org/download/projects/pastebin/pastebinit-0.9.tar.gz is in fact the upstream tarball for 0.9.
<crimsun> stgraber: ok.  For clarity, please state as much in the bug report in the future if you're only providing an interdiff.
<stgraber> ok, will think of adding a bit more information next time :) (first time I play with interdiff)
<crimsun> thanks  :-)
<emgent> heya crimsun :)
<crimsun> hi emgent  :-)
<stgraber> crimsun: thanks for the upload
<crimsun> yw
<Legendario> got the following ppa message: MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive. Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<Legendario> what is it?
<mok0> Legendario: you need to build the source package and upload the _source.changes
<Legendario> mok0 that's what i did...
<mok0> Legendario: you probably have some files left from a binary build
<mok0> Legendario: use flags -S -sa
<Legendario> mok0, on what?
<pochu> stgraber: wow, pastebinit is really useful :)
<pochu> stgraber: btw paste.stgraber.org is down
<mok0> dpkg-buildsource (or debuild...)
<Legendario> the packaging worked well on pbuilder
<mok0> Legendario: sure, but this is uploading, right?
<Legendario> mok0, yes. I uploaded it to ppa but the package was rejected. that was the message i got
<mok0> Rebuild the source package with debuild -S -sa
<stgraber> pochu: I know, it's one of the things I changed with this upload :)
<stgraber> pochu: default is now pastebin.com
<mok0> that gives you a _source.changes file, which you dput
<jdong> mok0: dput checks md5sums before uploading
<jdong> mok0: I am more tending to think it's something wrong with the infrastructure that caused it
<stgraber> pochu: I would need to reinstall the pastebin on my own server as the external pastebin I was using seems to be dead now :(
<pochu> heh
<mok0> jdong: could be
<LaserJock> Legendario: is the package already in Ubuntu?
<Legendario> LaserJock, no, it is not
<Legendario> well, should i rebuild it and try to upload it again?
<mok0> Legendario: try it
<Legendario> mok0, gonna try
<mok0> Legendario: go for it
<Legendario> mok0, gonna tell you the results if it fails
<mok0> Legendario: you can pastebin it
<jscinoz> hey guys, sisposty submitted a patch for urbanterror to make it work with ubuntu's libjpeg, but how exactly would i apply this patch: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11602996/upid_1386_use_system_libjpeg6.patch
#ubuntu-motu 2008-01-29
<TheMuso> jscinoz: How big is the patch, and does the package already use a patch system?
<Legendario> hey guys, had the same error here. Launchpad PPA rejected again
<geser> Legendario: can you pastebin the .dsc file you uploaded?
<geser> and also the exact error message
<Legendario> sure
<Legendario> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53923/ that's the error message
<geser> what's your PPA?
<Legendario> geser, that's the dsc file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53924/
<Legendario> geser, my ppa is http://ppa.launchpad.net/kemelzaidan/ubuntu
<geser> Legendario: try asking in #launchpad
<jscinoz> themuso the patch changes two files and i dont thing it already used a patch
<geser> Legendario: as you don't have musictracker in you PPA nor is it in the archive, I don't understand which md5sum it didn't like and the upload contained also the .orig.tar.gz
<Legendario> geser, yeah. I don't understand it too. Have done exactly as described on the packaging guide
<geser> I'm out of ideas
<Legendario> had only a doubt on how to build it with the build-depends on the debian/control file, but mok0 helped me out with it...
<Legendario> geser, i'll try to ask on the #launchpad. Thanks any way!
<geser> keescook: bad timing with your pcre3 merge. pcre3 7.6-1 got uploaded into Debian unstable and it also includes the pcredemo.c example.
<Legendario> do you guys know where to report bugs on the debhelper script?
<geser> Legendario: against the debhelper package: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debhelper/+bugs
<LaserJock> the debhelper package in Debian
<geser> yes, that's probably more helpful
<ScottK> As long as it really is a bug with the Debian version of the package and not just our problem.
<Legendario> ScottK, it probably is
<Legendario> geser, could not open the link you gave me...
<geser> Legendario: remove the "edge." and it should work
<Legendario> dh_make doesn't recognize source versions without numbers. e.g.: beta1
<slangasek> Legendario: dh_make is not part of debhelper
<slangasek> so please don't report such a bug against debhelper, report it against dh-make :)
<Legendario> slangasek, isn't the dh on dh_make an abreviation on debhelper?
<slangasek> yes
<slangasek> it is, nevertheless, a namespace collision
<geser> Legendario: but dh_make has it's own package and is not part of debhelper
<Legendario> geser, well, do you know the link for it? cause i search on the launchpad home and can't find it?
<slangasek> Legendario: https://launchpad.net/dh-make/ ?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dh-make/ ?
<Legendario> slangasek, why isn't it shown on a simple search?
<slangasek> I don't know, where are you searching / what are you searching for?
<Legendario> slangasek, i am searching for musictracker on the launchpad home. I think that's the mistake
<emgent> nite people
<zul> geez you people are quiet
<ion_> Shh! Silence!
<leonel> mm what  where  when ?? ..
<ScottK> Legendario: If the Launchpad U/I is confusing, feel free to file bugs on Launchpad.
<Legendario> ScottK, i guess i'll do it later
<rjmyst3> hello
<rjmyst3> i'm a rookie packager looking for reviews for my latest upload to revu
<zul> hey ScottK
<rjmyst3> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=wxformbuilder
<rjmyst3> can anyone help me out?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<rjmyst3> hello
<bddebian> Hello rjmyst3
<rjmyst3> bddebian: you've reviewed my package - wxFormBuilder - before
<rjmyst3> it has since been updated quite a bit
<rjmyst3> any chance you'd take another look?
<bddebian> I'll try to check it out.  I've been having PC issues lately. :-(  I lost a drive yesterday
<rjmyst3> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=wxformbuilder
<rjmyst3> ouch!
<rjmyst3> what is the normal way to solicit reviews of a new package?
<rjmyst3> i'm quite the rookie, still
<bddebian> Asking in here is fine
<bddebian> Just don't over do it ;-)
<rjmyst3> ok :)
<ScottK> Heya zul.
<tmp> el
<tristanbob__> if we have a new package that is not in Ubuntu or Debian, what are the next steps?  revu?
<ScottK2> tristanbob__: Yes.  Additionally, we are very near the deadline for Hardy, so if you're starting now, you're odds aren't good.
<tristanbob__> ScottK2 - I bet we can get this in - the package is done - just need to get it reviewed, right?
<ScottK2> Maybe.  Depends on how well done.
<tristanbob__> true - we will get started on this process tomorrow
<tristanbob__> ScottK, when is the deadline?
<ScottK> tristanbob__: Uploaded (including archive admine NEW review) by February 14.
<tristanbob__> ScottK, if we are not motu, do we need sponsorship?
<ScottK> tristanbob__: Yes.  Upload to REVU and two MOTUs to advocate.
<ScottK> !revu | tristanbob__
<ubotu> tristanbob__: REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<rjmyst3> I've got a package on REVU, that has been already reviewed and fixed.
<rjmyst3> ScottK or ubotu - are you guys MOTU?
<rjmyst3> could you help me get it in?
<ScottK> I am.  ubotu is a bot.
<rjmyst3> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=wxformbuilder
<tristanbob__> thanks for your time ScottK
<ScottK> rjmyst3: wxwidgets really isn't my thing.  No, I don't think I can help you.
<ScottK> tristanbob__: You're welcome.
<rjmyst3> I understand, thanks for taking a look
<rjmyst3> anybody in here a fan of wxWidgets?
<bddebian> Please tell me it doesn't use 2.4 ?
<rjmyst3> 2.8
<rjmyst3> :)
<ScottK> bddebian is a masochist.  I'm sure he'll look at it.
<bddebian> heh
<jscinoz> hey guys, sisposty submitted a patch for urbanterror to make it work with ubuntu's libjpeg, but how exactly would i apply this patch: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11602996/upid_1386_use_system_libjpeg6.patch
<bddebian> patch -pX < foo.patch ?
<jscinoz> how do i know what number to replace X with
<bddebian> Usually 1 but you can try 0-3 or 4
<jscinoz> says it cant find the file to patch at line3
<jscinoz> regardless of what i hvae with -p
<jscinoz> what dir should i be running patch from
<bddebian> the source dir
<guest22> Does anyone know what's happened to launchpad.net? (I'm referring to the strange character substitutions on all pages.) Has it been hacked?
<jscinoz> im in the source dir >_<
<jscinoz> my pbuilder is borked :(
<jscinoz> "host: unknown hostname" when i try to build with it
<AnAnt> persia: Hello
<jdong> jscinoz: /etc/hostname should have your hostname in it, /etc/hosts should have 127.0.0.1 your_hostname
<jscinoz> ah fixed it
<jscinoz> commenter on revu package urbanterror says "I guess you should also set yourself as XSBC-Original-Maintainer and Ubuntu MOTU as Maintainer, so that there is a @ubuntu.com address in the Maintainer field." what does he mean by this?
<minghua> jscinoz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField
<jscinoz> so just change maintainer field from jscinoz@gmail.com to ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com
<jscinoz> nevermind
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone review those please: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=ubuntume-gdm-themes , http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=usplash-theme-ubuntume
<AnAnt> persia: regarding usplash-theme-ubuntume , what do you mean by "the old version was based on other GPL code" ?
<AnAnt> persia: as for the download location, the svn has read access for the public
<joejaxx> zul: how much work do you think it would be for openvz inclusion in ubuntu?
<nyquist2773> Where is a good place to ask a programming question?
<coolbhavi> When I run debuild -S i get "Bhavani Shankar <bhavi@ubuntu.com>": secret key not available
<coolbhavi> Am I missing out something?
<coolbhavi> Please HELP
<coolbhavi> OK got it
<AnAnt> persia: Hello
<warp10> Hi all!
<dholbach> good morning
<RAOF> Good afternoon, dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey RAOF
<Hobbsee> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey Hobbsee
<RAOF> Hey Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> heya RAOF!
<RAOF> Hobbsee: You're not at lca, or something cool like that?
<slytherin> persia: man-di: Bad news - Lucene2 FTBFS even if I manually fix w3c-dtd-xhtml installation. Worse news - It builds with icedtea, which means that it can not be fixed in Debian for now.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: unfortunately not
<RAOF> Awww.
<RAOF> Hm.  I wonder what severity Miro would like their "I'm pretty sure you're licensing is broken" bug >:)
<Aloha> whats the correct way to use dch if adding to ppa? just dch by itself?
<slytherin> Aloha: i susally use dch -i which will add an entry and open changelog in editor. you can then manually modify theentry
<Aloha> slytherin, dch with -i does the same. thats why i was asking de facto standard
<Aloha> s/with/without/
<RAOF> It doesn't matter.
<RAOF> There's nothing PPA specific to using dch.  It just adds another changelog entry.
<Aloha> debuild complains about maintainer not having ubuntu address when i use dch by itself because it appends -ubuntu to end of package name
<RAOF> Right.
<Aloha> dpkg-source: warning: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but there is no XSBC-Original-Maintainer field
<Aloha> oops
<Aloha> i mean
<Aloha> dpkg-source: warning: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address
<slytherin> Aloha: use update-maintainer
<Aloha> slytherin, k thnx
<slytherin> Aloha: And you should probably read about DebianMaintainerField on ubuntu wiki
<Aloha> slytherin, ok thnx
<Aloha> Hobbsee, hi sarah!
<Aloha> s/sarah/Sarah/
<slytherin> Aloha: By the way, if dch is making the version as 1.0-1-ubuntu1 then I guess it will be wrong. It should be 1.0-1ubuntu1
<Aloha> or not
<Aloha> slytherin, it making it right. typo on my part sorry
<slytherin> if usplash is not showing up when I use grub2, is it grub2 bug or usplash bug?
<persia> slytherin: :(  I guess it's an icedtea solution then.  That still needs the DTD fix though, right?  I'd say wait for Debian to fix XML, and then adjust the build-deps of lucene2 (given that the Debian update is expected soonish).
<slytherin> persia: yes, DTD fix is still needed.
<persia> AnAnt: I mean that a source previously licensed under the GPL appears now to be licensed under CC-BY-SA.  I thought it was derived from another GPL package, in which case this cannot be done.  If it is original source, no issues.
<slytherin> persia: Do you think this should be reported against GCJ? Obviously there is some problem in GCJ due to which the unit tests are failing.
<AnAnt> persia: original source
<persia> AnAnt: Also, no point in saying "Hello" every once in a while.  I tend to see those within an average of 30 minutes, but am typically unable to respond.  You'd do better to say whatever you might have said if I had responded, and I'l take the appropriate action.
<AnAnt> persia: ok
<persia> AnAnt: OK.  I'll just take a quick look, and suspect I'll advocate.
<persia> AnAnt: Are you sure you want the maintainer to be "Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>"?  Not the UbuntuME team?
<persia> AnAnt: Let me know when you get an answer for that: if you're sure, I'll advocate.  If you want to adjust it and upload a new candidate, I'd rather advocate that one to reduce the chance of the wrong one getting uploaded.
<AnAnt> persia: I thought that's how it should be, that Maintainer should be something @ubuntu.com
<persia> It's stil REVU day.  There are 8 packages awaiting a second advocate, 3 packages that have been waiting a long time (2 of which I am recusing myself from re-reviewing), 12 packages still awaiting review today, and a bunch of updated candidates.  Who wants a review?  Who wants a package to review?
<persia> AnAnt: The maintainer should be something@ubuntu.com.  On the other hand, this is a special package, so it might want a special team to maintain it.
<persia> Essentially, if you set it to MOTU, anyone might update it, which may cause confusion to the team.
<AnAnt> persia: ubuntume@googlegroups.com would do ?
<persia> Also, about the SVN part: my comment about having a tarball was because SVN is expected to change, and there's no good record of what was released except the package source.
<rulus> I'd like gtkvd to be reviewed; I (and a lot of people with me) would like it to be in the Hardy repo's. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gtkvd Thanks :)
<persia> AnAnt: Well, it is supposed to be an @ubuntu.com address.  Are any of the team members?  Perhaps they could be the maintainer for now?  Alternately, perhaps a mailing list could be set up with on lists.ubuntu.com?
<persia> rulus: I still think you should do something about gnuvd as well, but I'll take a look.
<rulus> persia: gnuvd is fixed by it's author, but there are still a few small issues to fix before the new version gets into Debian
<AnAnt> persia: well, I don't think any of the team members has a @ubuntu.com address (can anyone apply for that?). How can a mailing list be set up with lists.ubuntu.com ?
<persia> AnAnt: Ubuntu Members get an @ubuntu.com address.  The path to membership is changing, but I suspect http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember will at least point you in the right direction.  I don't know the process for mailing list setup.
<persia> rulus: Excellent.  Note that by "do something", I really mean anything: just paying attention to it and requesting the sync at the right time counts :)
<rulus> persia: yeah, I'm certainly keeping track of the progress :)
<persia> rulus: Even trying all my most nitpicky tests, I could only find two issues with the package.  Unfortunately, one is a GPL violation, so I won't advocate.
<rulus> persia: thanks for the comments, I'll check them out :)
<sistpoty|work> morning everyone
<geser> good morning
<mok0> morning sistpoty
<sistpoty|work> hi geser and mok0
<geser> hi sistpoty|work
<persia> Morning sistpoty
<sistpoty|work> hi persia
<persia> erable: qdevelop commented
 * persia seeks alternate reviewers for mumble (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=mumble) and cvc3 (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=cvc3) so that they don't miss two REVU days in a row.
<rulus> How do I compile .po during build? I'm looking at the source of Jokosher, but they don't do it either, they don't even include the .po files..
<Ng> rulus: msgfmt. fwiw, my package is python, so I do it in the setup.py (and I shamelessly pinched the function to do it from another python package ;)
 * persia cheers open source, and encourages sharing of handy functions
<rulus> Ng: my package is Python too, can you give me the name of that package ;)
<Ng> rulus: I have to admit that I've forgotten which package I pinched it from, but it's unmodified in mine (terminator)
<Ng> I should have been making notes of that stuff :/
<rulus> Ng: thanks, I'll have a look :)
<Ng> yw :)
<slytherin> persia: Do you have even slightest idea why lucene2 unit tests fail with GCJ while they pass with icedtea?
<rulus> woot, it works Ng, thanks again :)
<Ng> rulus: np :D
<persia> slytherin: Not a clue.  Back when I was a real Java developer, gcj was widely considered broken.  Now it mostly works (hurrah!), but I don't do so much Java.
<slytherin> persia: hmm, may be some apis are stub. That may be the reason the tests don't get result as expected.
<persia> slytherin: That would make sense.  My vague memories were that everything was stubbed to match the public API, and the implementations are a work in progress.
<luisbg> Is there a general guideline for qt app packaging since they use qmake?
<rulus> persia and others: I updated gtkvd (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gtkvd)
<minghua> luisbg: Maybe people in #kubuntu-devel know better.
<luisbg> minghua, ok, thanks
<persia> vorian: guake commented
<frafu> Could anybody please review the following package: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1577 It would be great if it makes it into hardy as the corresponding gui will be in hardy. (a11y tab of the mouse control panel)
<frafu> Thanks in advance.
<persia> frafu: From where does ./ChangeLog originate?  Seems an odd file to be the only patch external to debian/patches.
<frafu> persia: it is from upstream; strange
<persia> frafu: Shall I proceed with the review, or do you want to look at that first?
<frafu> persia: I will look at it first
<frafu> persia: thanks
<persia> frafu: Thanks for being responsive.  It's a lot easier for me when I don't have to do a full review and still not get to advocate the package.
* persia changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Masters of the Universe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Unmet Deps time! http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/debcheck/ | QA resources from http://qa.ubuntuwire.com
<persia> And so REVU day comes to a close.  Only one package uploaded today: any reviewers who were waiting for the last minute are encouraged to take a look at the packages that have already received an advocate.
<frafu> persia: thanks to you for pointing me immediately to the problem
<persia> frafu: I encourage you to check the diff.gz with lsdiff in the future.  It's a really easy mistake to make (I've done it lots of times).
<DaveMorris> feature freeze is quite close now. :(
<persia> DaveMorris: Yep.  Thanks for your help with reviewing.
<DaveMorris> np, I can spot the easy mistakes :)
<rulus> persia: can you have another look at my package? I fixed your last comments.
<persia> rulus: REVU Day just ended, and I've a couple other things I want to do before I sleep.  I'll take another look next time I pass through REVU, but you might do well to solicit someone else's review: I tend to try to review packages I've not reviewed at all, or not recently.
<frafu> persia: thanks for the tip; are there any other tools that I can use apart lintian, linda (that does not seem to be uptodate) and lsdiff?
<frafu> I should have asked this time ago :-/
<persia> frafu: I find `less $(suspicious-source)` to be useful.  I also use uscan and dpkg --contents foo.deb.
<rulus> persia: ah ok thanks anyway :)
<persia> Also, linda is still helpful, even though she is a little behind.
<frafu> persia: ok
<DaveMorris> is there a howto on checking your package?
<persia> DaveMorris: Closest we have (and it is out of date based on discussions on the ubuntu-motu ML) is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/CodeReviews#Tips (linked from REVU).
<pochu> \o
<zul> joejaxx: depends on a couple of things like do they have a patch for 2.6.24
<devilsadvocate> hi.. can someone help me get my gpg to work from within a chroot? i am unable to create a package because debbuild cant fing gpg (absolute newb here :P)
<persia> devilsadvocate: You can easily work around that by using debsign to sign the files after you get them out of the chroot.  (I don't remember the necessary hooks to make it work inside the chroot).
<slytherin> devilsadvocate: What is exact error?
<devilsadvocate> Finished running lintian.
<devilsadvocate> Now signing changes and any dsc files...
<devilsadvocate> Could not find a signing program (pgp or gpg)!
<devilsadvocate> debuild: fatal error at line 1174:
<devilsadvocate> running debsign failed
<devilsadvocate> I tried running debuild -S
<slytherin> devilsadvocate: This error si not from inside of chroot I guess. Looka like you are missing some gpg agent. Try installing seahorse
<devilsadvocate> slytherin, i'm using the packaging guide on the wiki, with the added procss of running it within a minimal chroot. i wanted to make sure i got the dependancies right
<devilsadvocate> i'll try installing seahorse and check. thanks :)
<geser> devilsadvocate: have you gpg installed inside the chroot?
<devilsadvocate> geser, i tried installing gnupg, but it says its at the latest version. I have _not_ yet imported my keys from outside though, but i guess that error should come later down the road
<joejaxx> zul: nope only 2.6.22
<zul> joejaxx: then no i wouldnt do it
<joejaxx> ok
<geser> devilsadvocate: if debsign/gpg wouldn't find the key, you would get an other error message. This error message sound like it couldn't find the gpg binary inside the chroot
<devilsadvocate> i agree. geser
<devilsadvocate> hence me here :P
<devilsadvocate> ok. i think 've gotten a little further. i tried running gpg --list-keys, and got a fatal error saying it cant create a directory in my home directory, which happens to be the one _ouside_ the chroot. i'd better read up on other stuff and try to fix that first
<geser> devilsadvocate: try setting inside the chroot HOME to a value where gpg can write, e.g. export HOME=/tmp
<mcisbackuk> Stupid question, but had anyone else noticed that 7.10 and Hardy's alpha 3 CDs STILL have 7.04's example files on it, and they haven't ever been updated since??
<devilsadvocate> geser, that was the problem, kindof. I had to do a mount -a outside the chroot (i added the home directories as a mount point on fstab). did that and it worked. thanks :)
<persia> mcisbackuk: That's normal.  Those usually get updated much closer to StringFreeze.
<mcisbackuk> persia: Oh right OK, just thought it was a bit strange lol
<minghua> I believe the "release notes" in firefox points to the one of 7.10 as well.
<minghua> The documentation will always fall behind.
<persia> Err.  7.04?  That should be updated ;)
<minghua> 7.10, sorry.
<minghua> It used to be 7.04, though. :-P
<minghua> Actually, I'm not that sure now.  It was fixed in gutsy-updates.
<mcisbackuk> GRRR what is wrong with the mono libs I still can't get a parital upgrade to work properly
<devilsadvocate> i remember in xubuntu edgy, the release version had the old docs.. i think in the default firefox page
<mcisbackuk> Well 8.04's curent Firefox has 7.10 displayed in /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html (start page), and the release notes point to 6.10, yes SIX.TEN,
<geser> mcisbackuk: that mono bug here? bug #184681
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184681 in mono-addins "Some missing /usr/share/cli-common/policies.d/libmono-addins*/*.dll break mono installatsions (! Assembly /usr/share/cli-common/policies.d/libmono-addins-gui0.2-cil/policy.0.2.Mono.Addins.Gui.dll does not exist)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184681
<mcisbackuk> geser: That's the one, its still affecting direct updates from the Alpha 3 CD
<ryanakca> I assume it isn't too late to ask fo a sync?
<mcisbackuk> FeatureFreeze isn't until Feb 14th I think you might be OK
<slytherin> ryanakca: which package?
<geser> mcisbackuk: I haven't seen it here on my regular updated hardy
<devilsadvocate> would it be possible to get microdc2 into universe?
<geser> mcisbackuk: seems to be an update problem
<ryanakca> slytherin: isn't in Debian yet, I'm going to try to get it uploaded... then a week to get included/processed... I should be OK :)
<mcisbackuk> geser: So i'll go ahead with dkpg --configure -a and reboot?
<ryanakca> s/uploaded/uploaded today/
<geser> mcisbackuk: reboot shouldn't be necessary. Did you tried dpkg --configure -a already?
<mcisbackuk> geser: Not yet, I've literally just installed and run the partial upgrade tool, will I need to run dpkg?
<minghua> The wrong release note version bug is fixed in gutsy-updates.
<geser> mcisbackuk: I'm just downloading the alpha3 iso to test it myself
<mcisbackuk> minghua: If it was overlooked once, couldn't it be again?
<mcisbackuk> geser: OK
<minghua> mcisbackuk: Of course it could.  If you have good suggestions to prevent that, I'm sure the release team will be interested.
<mcisbackuk> geser: Alpha 4's on Thursday anyway isn't it? Does another batch of iso's get made up for it?
<slytherin> mcisbackuk: Aren't ISOs built daily?
<mcisbackuk> minghua: Well I thought that there would've been a team within Firefox or whatever that would do this anyway. I could keep an eye on it, but when is StringFreeze? I take it this is the last chance to change anything?
<mcisbackuk> slytherin: I don't know, I didn't think they were, that's why I asked lol
<slytherin> mcisbackuk: they are. I thought that you were here to report that you couldn't find a nightly CD. :-)
<minghua> ! hardyschedule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardyschedule - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mcisbackuk> slytherin: Oh....fair enough, where do you get them from then? And I must point out to geser that I obviously have an old one, so sorry.
<slytherin> mcisbackuk: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily/
<minghua> mcisbackuk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule  # string freeze is Feb. 28th
<mcisbackuk> slytherin: Got it! Thanks slytherin :)...and thanks lol
<minghua> mcisbackuk: I believe firefox has its own team too, you are always welcome to remind them before the release if it doesn't get updated.
<mcisbackuk> minghua: Will do, I'll have a look a week or so before :)
<minghua> mcisbackuk: Actually, test the Beta and RC releases, dig around and find anything you think should be updated.  Report them as bugs and push people to fix it.
<persia> mcisbackuk: Best to check a week or so before beta, just to make sure there is time to get it right, rather than being a last minute fix.
<mcisbackuk> That's what I meant by a week before lol :)
<minghua> IMHO Ubuntu has far too few beta- and rc- testers than necessary.
<mcisbackuk> minghua: well consider me one, even though I can't build etc I cann still hunt problems :)
<persia> mcisbackuk: If you're up for that, you might be interested in joining the bugsquad
<persia> It's nautilus bug day today in #ubuntu-bugs
<minghua> mcisbackuk: That would be a very appreciated contribution.
<mcisbackuk> persia: Nautilus is the "file manager" for GNOME right?
<persia> mcisbackuk: Yep.
<slytherin> man-di: Any update on the DTD issue?
<mcisbackuk> OK I've just joined BugSquad, gonna have a look through them, see if they're reproducible in Hardy
<man-di> slytherin: work in progress...sorry for not better infos
<slytherin> man-di: What exactly is work in progress? I mean whether the fix has been decided or is it under discussion?
<man-di> slytherin: working on a patch to make it work
<slytherin> man-di: Ok. So you are simply going to add symlinks, right. Or do you have any other fix in mind.
<mcisbackuk> How do run an MD5 check on the daily build ISOs?
<man-di> slytherin: Daniel had another idea. I still need to test it.
<slytherin> mcisbackuk: md5sum command
<mcisbackuk> slytherin: Thanks :)
<slytherin> man-di: I hope you saw my last message about using icedtea
<man-di> slytherin: icedtea?
<slytherin> man-di: The combination of openjdk and some other free java related tools to fill the gap in openjdk
<man-di> slytherin: I know what icedtea is. I work on the packaging of it. I just wonder what your comment was.
<slytherin> man-di: I ws trying to build lucene2 with GCJ. But even after the DTD issue is fixed, lucene2 FTBFS. So I will build it with icedtea so it can be moved to universe in Ubuntu (free in Debian). I am specifically doing this to address bug 185917
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185917 in lucene2 "lucene2 jdk dependence" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185917
<man-di> slytherin: as icedtea is not in Debian yet and its only limited to a few archs currently its not a real option, just a workaround
<slytherin> man-di: Yes I know that. I am hoping that it makes soon to Debian. We will use it for only building. The binary package will have build dependency java2-runtime (even though the package may not perform as expected when used with GIJ). This is the max I can do as of now.
<man-di> slytherin: I really prefer binary:all packages to be buildable on all archs, if possible
<man-di> slytherin: icedtea will soon work on all archs, hopefully
<man-di> slytherin: Gary Benson from Redhat wrote a portable interpreter for it
<slytherin> man-di: Cool
<\sh> remoins
<Hobbsee> ScottK: you did see mark's message to the MC, didn't you?
<\sh> oh well...that's too much of kmos stuff in the last 2 weeks somehow
<Hobbsee> ScottK: by your mail, it appears you didn't.
<effie_jayx> \sh,  I asked in the mentors mailing list and I found out how to do it...  DEB_SHLIBDEPS_ARGS = -xkdepim-kresources
<\sh> effie_jayx, ah cool :) did it work actually? it was just a hot shot yesterday :)
<effie_jayx> no
<effie_jayx> I still get the same error
<effie_jayx> :S
<effie_jayx> dpkg-shlibdeps: failure: couldn't find library libkabcscalix.so.0 needed by debian/kdepim-kresources/usr/lib/kde3/kabc_scalix.so (its RPATH is '').
<geser> Hi \sh
<sistpoty|work> effie_jayx: what are you trying to do?
<\sh> sistpoty|work, libkabcscalix.so.0 and kabc_scalix.so are in the very same package...
<effie_jayx> sistpoty|work,  trying to test build kdepim ..  I fixed the manpage title to fix a bug.. and it fails to build
<sistpoty|work> \sh: then you'll need to create a shlibs file for libkabcscalix.so.0 and make dpkg_shlibdeps use this... should be in the man page of dh_makeshlibs
<\sh> sistpoty|work, yeah that was my second thought
<sistpoty|work> \sh: erm... in the man page of dh_shlibdeps even
<sistpoty|work> effie_jayx: ^^ tried this yet?
<effie_jayx> sistpoty|work,  sorry too much of a noob to figure that one out
<effie_jayx> sistpoty|work,  any urls I can pick some ideas from?
<\sh> sistpoty|work, the problem with this package -> cdbs :)
 * \sh grabs some coffee and have a cigarette
<sistpoty|work> effie_jayx: actually just the example in the man page should work... otherwise you could try looking at some lib packages that provide a -bin package as well and look how these handle it
<ryanakca> When I get "  libqt4-dev: Depends: libpq-dev but it is not going to be installed", does that mean that I have to add libpq-dev to the depends, or wait untill libpq-dev is packaged or ?
<sistpoty|work> \sh: oh, that's bad luck then. /me doesn't know cdbs and doesn't want to learn about it *g*
 * ryanakca finds cdbs makes life so much easier... once you've read all the source code to find out what all the options/rules magic/args are
<effie_jayx> \sh,  I read cdbs makes it easier and by reference people tell me is far cleaner that debhelper
<\sh> effie_jayx, that's a lie
<effie_jayx> ahhh I see
<\sh> but it's IMHO
<ryanakca> effie_jayx: if your packaging a program that is simple enough, it is, imho. If its a really complex program with a messed up makefile and things in wierd places, etc... then no.
<effie_jayx> gets the new contributors confused...
<sistpoty|work> I really dislike cdbs when it comes to sponsoring because most people use it as black box that just works, but have no idea on what's going on below :/
<ryanakca> IMHO
<ryanakca> sistpoty|work: thats me :)
<sistpoty|work> heh
<\sh> cdbs hides a lot of dh_* magic from the user...and dh_* hides a log of essential things from the user..but debhelper is understandable and usable, better then the manual things..and much better then cdbs IMHO !
<effie_jayx> well no problem. I didn't mean to get you worked up about a packaging-tool war
<ryanakca> lol
<effie_jayx> :D
 * ryanakca tries to figure out why his package builds under hardy but fails under sid
<\sh> effie_jayx, oh it's not a war :) other people had discussion about it, the last I read was joey on p.d.o
 * sistpoty|work must admit to have packaged a python app with cdbs once though *g*
<effie_jayx> \sh,  I did read about joeyh hating cdbs ... (google)
<ryanakca> sistpoty|work: lol :)
<effie_jayx> well I gotta see about this bug.... ryanakca  any suggestions?
 * \sh wonders how many packages FTBFS during his octave3.0 uploads..regarding his sbuild no package should fail
<ryanakca> effie_jayx: what bug?
<ryanakca> effie_jayx: ah
<ryanakca> hmm... and you're sure all you did was update the manfile and update the changelog?
<effie_jayx> sistpoty|work,  man dh_shlibdeps    gives me   dh_shlibdeps -L libfoo1 -l debian/libfoo1/usr/lib   as example
<effie_jayx> ryanakca,  yes sir...
<effie_jayx> I didn't have the need to fiddle with debian/rules
<effie_jayx> sistpoty|work,  is that the one you make reference to?
<ryanakca> effie_jayx: have a debdiff around?
<sistpoty|work> effie_jayx: yes, exactly
<sistpoty|work> effie_jayx: that one must be after the dh_makeshlibs call though
<sistpoty|work> (otherwise there won't be the shlibs-file for the library from the other binary package)
<\sh> sistpoty|work, as I said, the missing lib is inside the package of the other .so file..
<ryanakca> "W: basic256: copyright-lists-upstream-authors-with-dh_make-boilerplate" ... meaning? I have "Upstream Author(s): \n \indent Author1 email1 \n \indent Author2 email2", where \n = newline, \indent = 4 spaces.
<sistpoty|work> \sh: now /me is confused... as in other source or other binary package from same source?
<effie_jayx> ryanakca,  I first tried and got an error ... I was sure to modify only the manpage. I do not have a debdiff for that. then I added the line \sh suggested and I tried building again. no such luck. so I guess I could try again from scrath...
<\sh> sistpoty|work, same binary package...
<\sh> sistpoty|work, aeh
<sistpoty|work> ryanakca: my guess is the "Upstream Author*(*s*)*" (is it one or more authors?)
<ryanakca> sistpoty|work: ah :)
<\sh> sistpoty|work, kde-pim compiles into different binary packages, one it's called kdepim-kresources, where the kabc_*.so sits and also the libscalix.so.0 lib
<ryanakca> And, must all packages have a manpage? This one provides a single binary with no command line options.
<\sh> sistpoty|work, the kabc_*.so is just a plugin so, and depends on libscalix*.so.0  lib in the very same binary package, just that libscalix*.so.0 is hiding in /usr/lib and the plugin one in /usr/lib/kde3/
<\sh> sistpoty|work, I don't any other package depending on this libscalix*.so.0 lib so dh_shlibdeps should ignore it (-x<Packagename> or -Xkabc_*.so) or prepend LD_LIBRARY_PATH to it via -l<directory>
<\sh> oh a "know" is missing after "I don't" ;
<sistpoty|work> \sh: it shouldn't ignore it (it's in /usr/lib), but rather use -l<directory> (where that dir is where libscalix*.so.0 is installed to in during the build process)
<sistpoty|work> \sh: and iirc -L<package> will tell it to just look at shlibs.<package> in the debian dir
<sistpoty|work> (to resolve the dependencies)
<\sh> sistpoty|work, well, yes, but depending on itself is imho useless..I would prefer the -lusr/lib switch
<\sh> sistpoty|work, isn't there a possibility to tell cdbs to just do it for this special package? like "DEB_SHLIBDEPS_ARGS_kdepim-kresource=-lusr/lib" or something?
<sistpoty|work> \sh: dunno, but I guess there could be such a thing.. any cdbs expert around?
<effie_jayx> I will try the mentor's mailing list again on this one...
<sistpoty|work> \sh: and I guess it would be ...ARGS_... = -Lkdepim_whatever_binary_package_the_so_is -ldebian/path/to/shared/object/during/build
<sistpoty|work> (s.th. like that)
<effie_jayx> don't worry guys ... thabks a bunch
<\sh> effie_jayx, it's also training for us :) those questions are coming now and then again :)
<effie_jayx> well I am sorry I have to go... community talk awaits
<effie_jayx> thank you all for being so supportive
<sistpoty|work> np
<effie_jayx> I will be back
<sistpoty|work> cya effie_jayx
<LucidFox> I've just read "-lpthread" as "-lupstream"
<cbx33> hey hey all
<cbx33> where the heck is python-samba now?
<frafu> Could anybody please review the mousetweaks package: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1586 It would be great if it makes it into hardy as the corresponding gui will be in hardy. (a11y tab of the mouse control panel)
<\sh> moins Nightrose , bddebian
<dcordero> hi
<bddebian> Heya gang
<bddebian> Hi \sh
<frafu> By the way, as soon as you find a problem in the package, you can stop the review and ping me (if you feel so), as I will remain online for several hours.
<dcordero> how long time spend usually since you sent a debdiff to fix a bug until a motu see that? i sent a fix 3 days ago. I dont know how is the normal time
<slytherin> dcordero: did you subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors to the bug?
<dcordero> yep i did
<slytherin> dcordero: and since you attached debdiff you should mark the bug as confirmed if you didn't do it already
<slytherin> dcordero: whcih bug by the way?
<dcordero> yep, i mark as confirmed and asigned to nobody
<dcordero> Bug #70745
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 70745 in erlang-doc-html "erlang-doc-html conflicts with other erlang packages" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/70745
<geser> \sh: what problem did you had yesterday with gpg2?
<geser> Hi bddebian
<\sh> geser, oh yes...gpg2 is complaining about a key of cjwatson, which has some sigs on his subkey...
<\sh> geser, gpg2 2.0.8 that is
<slytherin> I have a question. If usplash doesn't show up when using grub2, is it grub2 bug or usplash bug?
<\sh> geser, and having read the rfc4880 section 12.1 it looks like that having sigs on a subkey is not a good idea...
<frafu> man suspicious-source says:  search for files that are not the GPL's "preferred form of modification". What does  "preferred form of modification" mean?
<geser> \sh: I've got here gpg2 2.0.8 too and the debian-keyring rsynced from keyrings.debian.org and no problem
<geser> \sh: perhaps I should try to import his key without the debian-keyring
<bddebian> Heya geser
<\sh> geser, well, the key is already on my keyring...doing a gpg --list-sigs <my keyid> it gives me some errors..but that is on another distro..../me needs to check still ubuntus gpg2
<sistpoty|work> dcordero: you'd rather want a sync for erlang-doc-html then a merge, since there is no other change in the debdiff than to change the maintainer name
<geser> \sh: hardy hasn't gpg 2.0.8 yet, I compiled the Debian gpg2 2.0.8 package for myself here
<sistpoty|work> dcordero: also, I'm just seeing that the new version is already synced into hardy
<\sh> geser, further infos are here: https://issues.rpath.com/browse/CNY-2490?page=com.atlassian.jira.plugin.system.issuetabpanels:comment-tabpanel#action_64883
<sistpoty|work> dcordero: if you want to fix gutsy, you'd need a SRU (or a backport, if it's not suitable for a SRU)
<\sh> geser, first I thought it was because I have a subkey ref which points to my smartcard, but it wasn't the case...
<sistpoty|work> !SRU | dcordero
<ubotu> dcordero: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<dcordero> ups, how did you check that the last version is now in hardy? i upgraded it because i saw the bug
<geser> \sh: what error give gpg2 you? that bug shows only some python errors
<sistpoty|work> dcordero: I used http://packages.ubuntu.com/src:erlang-doc-html (but you could also check the source page on launchpad or use rmadison or s.th.)
<\sh> geser, http://paste.ubuntu.com/3978/
<dcordero> sistpoty|work, thanks. has the bug been marked as fixed?
<\sh> geser, I'm still using my .gnupg dir from my ubuntu station
<geser> \sh: and the error vanishes when you remove cjwatson's key?
<sistpoty|work> dcordero: no... don't have my LP login credentials here at work
<dcordero> oki
<\sh> geser, looks like it doesn't
<\sh> hmm...gpg --list-keys now stops at fabbiones second key...pub   4096R/63549F8E
<geser> I've imported your key here and no problem with gpg2 --list-sigs for it
<\sh> I really what it is
<\sh> wonder
<\sh> hum?
<\sh> there is really something broken over there
<geser> \sh: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-633497.html?sid=24eee56f56f9e089f14acc43ebd020d3 has the same problem. Looks like your keyring got broken
<RainCT> Hey :)
 * RainCT is overjoyed :D
<geser> RainCT: congrats!
<dholbach> congratulations RainCT
<RainCT> geser, dholbach: thanks! :D
<LucidFox> RainCT> Congratulations!
<dholbach> all well deserved :)
<slytherin> LucidFox: Wrong syntax. :-P
<slytherin> Congrats > RainCT
<LucidFox> I don't use the automagic colon-thing.
<RainCT> heh
<LucidFox> Partly because I don't know how to make it work in xchat-gnome.
<LucidFox> So I always type nicks manually.
<\sh> geser, well....the keyring is functional on this station..but not on the other...I just copied it via scp over to my laptop with gutsy...and it works
<slytherin> LucidFox: I have never used xchat-gnome but I guess Tab key should work
<LucidFox> well, if I type, say, "s<Tab>", it lists all nicks starting with S
<LucidFox> but if I click one of them, it opens PM
<\sh> LucidFox, type a second character of the nick you want to complete ;)
<\sh> LucidFox, it just like bash tab completion :)
<slytherin> LucidFox: Isn't that similar to bash command completion?
<\sh> LucidFox, e.g. lu gives me <1st tab> lucas<2nd tab>LucidFox :)
<LucidFox> ah, well... it's pasted if I type enough letterss for it to be unambiguous
<LucidFox> \sh> Ah, well... but you use vanilla X-Chat, not xchat-gnome
<\sh> LucidFox, it's the same :)
<\sh> LucidFox, I just to lazy to type apt-get install xchat-gnome ;)
<LucidFox> well, in plain xchat, yes, it does work that way
<\sh> LucidFox, hmm..xchat-gnome broken?
<\sh> I wonder what the real difference is between plain xchat and xchat-gnome ;)
<LucidFox> \sh> I think it's desired behavior :)
<LucidFox> basically, xchat-gnome is HIGified
<geser> \sh: compare then the library versions used by gpg on both stations
<LucidFox> it has one annoying "feature", namely the user list being hidden behind a button, but I wrote a patch adding an option to move the user list to the right, like in plain xchat
<proppy> oy
<LucidFox> now trying to get it into Ubuntu :)
<geser> \sh: compare the versions of libgcrypt
<RainCT> persia: Hi. Do I have to do something to get into u-u-s or just ask you? :)
<\sh> geser, 11.2.3
<\sh> geser, so version
<\sh> geser, on hardy one and on the other one
<\sh> geser, the problematic part: hardies gpg is not dynlinked with libgcrypt...but gpg2 on the other one is
<\sh> geser, or something really mystical is going on
<geser> \sh: my compiled gnupg 2.0.8 packages is dynamically linked with libgcrypt: libgcrypt.so.11 => /lib/libgcrypt.so.11 (0x00007f5a03c5a000)
<\sh> geser, I'm compiling 2.0.8 just now...
 * \sh is somehow a but busy with housework :(
<Mcklaren> hi
<slytherin> !hi > Mcklaren
<RainCT> !hi > RainCT
<pochu> RainCT: congratulations :)
<RainCT> pochu: thx :)
<mattva01> quick question , if I want to restart versioning( say my last upload to my ppa was 0.8 but i want my next revision to be 0.1)  whats the best way to get Soyuz to accept this?
<RainCT> mattva01: perhaps PPA's have some way to handle this but if not you'll have to use 1:0.1 as version
<mattva01> ok ,oh well
<rulus> mattva01: you can delete the 0.8 first and then upload the 0.1 I guess
<RainCT> right, might work.. but I guess you'll have to wait some hours for the files to be deleted before you upload the new one
<emgent> heya
<emgent> keescook, ping about meeting news
<LucidFox> RainCT, how long did it take for gbrainy to pass Debian's NEW?
<RainCT> LucidFox: I'm not sure... somewhat around 2 weeks perhaps. I can check if you need to know... Why do you ask?
<LucidFox> well, I have a package there :)
<LucidFox> was wondering how much longer I can expect to wait
<RainCT> LucidFox: Ah, nice :). Well, my packages usualy take between 2 weeks and 1 month..
 * sistpoty|work heads home
<sistpoty|work> cya
<keescook> hiya emgent, going to send some email out in a few.
<emgent> keescook, yes cool, sorry for double ping (irc && jabber) :)
<keescook> np.  :)
<DRebellion> Hi, how would one go about submitting an updated package (of a package that already exists in ubuntu) to the repos?
<pochu> DRebellion: if you say the package, we will see
<DRebellion> pochu: I have a friend that is interested in adding to a package, i'm just curious about the process of getting it into the repos.
<RainCT> DRebellion: "adding to"?
<pochu> Create a bug in launchpad, attach a debdiff and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<DRebellion> RainCT: extra modules, features, etc.
<RainCT> DRebellion: is he a developer of that application?
<DRebellion> RainCT: not currently, no.
<RainCT> DRebellion: then I suggest either trying to get it into the next official version or creating a new package for that extra stuff
<DRebellion> RainCT: ok
<RainCT> if a package has a Maintainer with @ubuntu.com and someone else changes that package, should he still change the maintainer to MOTU?
 * Lutin wonders why gnumach is in the archive
<bddebian> For Hurd baby :)
<Lutin> it's been dep-waiting since dapper
<Lutin> apparently no one bothered asking a sync for mig, so I seriously think we might consider the removal ...
<\sh> geser, did you build gnupg2 against libassuan-dev (1.0.3-1) or used the new one from debian?
<geser> \sh: libassuan 1.0.4 from unstable
<\sh> bah...one missed 2.1 version string..and inline-octave breaks....preparing patch
<geser> \sh: I've still the my compiled debs of gnupg2 around (for amd64)
<\sh> geser, ah good to know...could you send them to me including missing bin deps? (sh@sourcecode.de) :)
<highvoltage>  ___________
<geser> \sh: I've uploaded them to http://members.ping.de/~mb/gnupg2/
<\sh> ah the good old members of ping :) greetings to the old buddies of prima e.v. btw :)
<RainCT> asac: ping
<blueyed> RainCT: thanks for acking the sync - I wasn't a motu yet when filing the bug.. :)
<RainCT> asac: about bug #184115, does linking to "/usr/lib/firefox/extensions/" work? (right now it links to "usr/lib/firefox/extensions/{53A03D43-5363-4669-8190-99061B2DEBA5}", which I don't even have, so that's probably wrong, or? :P)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184115 in scrapbook "iceweasel-scrapbook should be firefox-scrapbook" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184115
<RainCT> blueyed: heh. no problem :)
<RainCT> blueyed: that has been my first ACK, by the way :)
 * blueyed just did his first upload to universe. Cheers! :)
<huats> RainCT: Congrats
<LucidFox> :)
<RainCT> blueyed: cool, gratz :). hm.. how do you upload? just dput *.dsc?
<pochu> blueyed: cheers
<RainCT> huats: thanks :)
<LucidFox> RainCT> I assume so
<LucidFox> but sync requests are up to archive admins
<geser> RainCT: yes, like to ppa or revu: dput the_package.dsc
<LucidFox> (MOTUs just ack them and subscribe ubuntu-archive)
<blueyed> RainCT: I'm using dput *.changes..
<RainCT> LucidFox: yes, I know :)
<RainCT> alright, thx
<huats> I am updating a package  to a new version... In the 'old' package there was many patches, I have been able to apply most but one fails to be applied. The pb is that it is 17400 lines, is there a way to see what fails ?
<geser> huats: what does it patch? configure?
<pochu> huats: what's the patch name?
<RainCT> huats: if it's dpatch or cdbs' simple patchsys (with others I don't know) run  *-edit-patch <patch name>  and it will drop you in a shell with all previous patches applied and a *.rej file that might have some useful information
<huats> geser: aclocal.m4
<huats> pochu: 98_autoreconf.patch in the new yeld (2.21.90)
<huats> RainCT: it is a simple patch indeed
<pochu> huats: remove the patch, and regenerate it with "autoreconf -fiv"
<huats> pochu: ok, I'll try first the RainCT way :)
<huats> pochu: and then  I try yours :)
<frafu> Could anybody please review mousetweaks: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1586  It would be great if it makes it into hardy as the corresponding gui will be in hardy. (a11y tab of the mouse control panel). Thanks in advance.
<RainCT> any REVU admin around? :P
<sistpoty> hi folks
<jpatrick> wb sistpoty
<pochu> sistpoty: 21:06 <    RainCT> any REVU admin around? :P
<pochu> sistpoty: few seconds before you joint
<sistpoty> pochu, RainCT: sure
<sistpoty> heh
<RainCT> heh
<sistpoty> (so blame me if revu is broken once again, as I'm playing a little bit with it *g*)
<RainCT> Hi sistpoty. Can you change my account to reviewer, please?
<RainCT> xDD
<sistpoty> RainCT: sure, consider it done
<DktrKranz> hey RainCT, blueyed: congrats \o/
<saivann> Hi everyone, is there someone that would like to review my package? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=simdock
<RainCT> DktrKranz: thanks :)
<saivann> David Morris worked with me to improve it and respects packaging rules
<sistpoty> RainCT: done
<RainCT> sistpoty: thx
 * sistpoty wonders, how this will affect the ranking on the main page, since any comments from RainCT are now rated as negative advocation *g*
<RainCT> sistpoty: heh. well, I haven't commented much, and afair those comments I did were negative :P
<sistpoty> :)
<blueyed> sistpoty: can you change my account, too? (Have not commented yet)
<blueyed> DktrKranz: thanks, cheers!
<sistpoty> blueyed: sure
<RainCT> wow
 * RainCT feels powerfull heh
<RainCT> hm..
<RainCT> sistpoty: Logged in as siggi.gevatter@gmail.com ( Admin )
<RainCT> is this normal? :P
<sistpoty> RainCT: heh, well, with the admin thingy you can archive/unarchive packages... I never found Reviewer very usefule
<RainCT> sistpoty: ah, cool :)
<sistpoty> (at least for MOTUs, since all MOTUs should be able to archive packages after uploading)
<DktrKranz> blueyed, finally there's a chance to have php-interbase working, hooray! ;)
<RainCT> a little question to MOTUs.. do you pbuild before acking a sync or am I  the only idiot doing this? :P
<DktrKranz> RainCT, we're at least in two :)
<sistpoty> blueyed: done
<DktrKranz> RainCT, but I publish them on my build machine and check later if build is fine, so no high burden there
<sistpoty> RainCT: I always build anything I upload (or request a sync for).
<devilsadvocate> hi . .. i'm tyring to package microdc2. I think i've got the package made (atleast for amd64, so far) what is the next step if i want to get it into universe?
<RainCT> !revu > devilsadvocate
<devilsadvocate> thanks, RainCT
 * awen- wonders if a sync is pulled directly from debian as binary or rebuild under hardy
<sistpoty> awen-: only the source is pulled, and gets rebuild
<sistpoty> awen-: ubuntu doesn't accept any binary uploads (by any means)
<awen-> sistpoty: thx... then i learned something new again today
<geser> RainCT: I run every package through pbuilder before requesting a sync, sponsoring or uploading too.
<RainCT> great, I'm not alone :P
<james_w> Does anyone actually test the packages? :)
<RainCT> only mine :P
<geser> RainCT: it's also helpful if you have pkgbinarymangler (for the translations) and pkg-create-dbgsym installed (and enabled) in your pbuilder to catch build failure at that stage too.
<geser> RainCT: but testing in a pbuilder doesn't guarantee that it builds on the buildds too
<RainCT> geser: how do I install those? "pbuilder login"?
<james_w> pbuilder login --save-after-login
<james_w> or just chroot if you use cowbuilder.
<awen-> when doing a sync-request and sending it to ubuntu-universe-sponsers should you pull the source from debian yourself or not?
<james_w> awen-: what do you mean by pull?
<james_w> awen-: you should download it and build and test it, and if all is o.k. then use requestsync to request the sync.
<awen-> james_w: okay... then it is as i thought :)
<james_w> but when requesting the sync you don't need to provide the full source, as it is done automatically one the sponsor and archive admin are happy with it.
 * awen- better check that the sync-request he made builds in hardy (thought the final packages was pulled from debian until 10 mins ago)
<RainCT> saivann: why do you add the manpage with a patch?
<RainCT> james_w: thx :)
<awen-> builds and works... lucky me :)
<james_w> awen-: phew :)
<saivann> RainCT : Because the manpage does not exist upstream, I wanted to preserve the upstream source code
<RainCT> saivann: you can just put it into debian/
<saivann> RainCT : Is there a way to put the manpages in the debian folder that will work with CDBS?
<RainCT> saivann: yes, just put it there :P
<james_w> saivann: if you put it in to debian/ and enter the name in debian/package.manpages prefixed with debian then magic will happen.
<james_w> sorry, prefixed with debian/.
<RainCT> saivann: and write "debian/simdock.1" instead of "simdock.1" in debian/simdock.manpages
<saivann> Really... Owh.. so much not needed work :) I can fix this
<saivann> RainCT and james_w : I can fix this, is there something else that should need to be fixed in that package?
<RainCT> saivann: I'm writting a comment on REVU :)
<saivann> RainCT : Thanks
<saivann> I will be back in 30 minutes and read the REVU comment
<RainCT> saivann: Okay. Comment submitted :)
<RainCT> saivann: once you fixed those points ping me (or send me an mail if I'm no longer on IRC) and I'll advocate
<mok0> RainCT: congrats
<RainCT> mok0: thanks :)
<mok0> RainCT: now get to work! ,-)
<mok0> ;.)
<mok0> ;-)
<RainCT> lol
<mok0> there
<RainCT> sistpoty: buuug :P
<sistpoty> RainCT: ?
<RainCT> sistpoty: backslashes get removed from comments :P
<vorian> RainCT: you can see them in the email
<vorian> and congrats :)
<sistpoty> RainCT: interesting... need to check this
<RainCT> vorian: thanks. and what email? :P
<RainCT> hm.. what is HH freeze?
<vorian> on motu-reviewers
<RainCT> vorian: ah
<vorian> :)
<sistpoty> RainCT: arg... looks like I've added even a new security bug recently :(
<RainCT> ah.. Hardy Heron I guess lol
<sistpoty> heh,  no... I haven't... phew :)
<sistpoty> RainCT: can you give me an url with your comment?
<RainCT> sistpoty: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py    is this one OK? :P
<RainCT> xD
<RainCT> sistpoty: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=simdock
<sistpoty> hm... strange, can't figure why there is no \ in there... however my gut feeling is that revu is completely right removing the backslashes (as in "hello comment\" -> 'hello comment\' in sql statement which I guess would escape the trailing '.
<RainCT> sistpoty: imo the right behaviour would be to add another \
<ion_> Uh. The right behavior would be to ignore the thing and let the DB engine implement the escaping.
<ion_> Everything else is broken.
<RainCT> sistpoty: at least that's what PHP's escape for mysql function does (omg I don't even remember how that funcion is called... too much Python this last year :P)
 * RainCT agrees with ion_
 * persia notes that REVU also tends to mask things hidden by browsers, so there may not be a direct relation between the contents of the DB and what is seen on screen
<RainCT> ah no I don't agree :P
<RainCT> ion_: SQL can't know what should be escaped and what not...
<ion_> rainct: No, the DB engine that sits between the programmer and the database.
<ion_> The abstraction layer
<RainCT> ion_: ah. and if you aren't using one? :)
<sistpoty> ion_: the abstraction layer is sql?
<ion_> I mean, you gotta have an API that at least offers placeholders, e.g. query("select * from foo where bar=?", bar)
<ion_> If you’re using something lower-level, repent. :-)
<sistpoty> ion_: "select * from foo where bar=%d" % integernumber
 * RainCT always used SQL directly
<RainCT> but that sounds interesting :)
<ion_> sistpoty: The syntax doesn’t matter, as long as the library escapes that transparently.
<sistpoty> now I know why the backslashes are missing... they are getting passed to the sql statement and postgres drops the invalid escape
<ion_> Personally, i prefer an ORM.
<sistpoty> so nobody add a comment ending with a backslash please *g*
<RainCT> heh
 * RainCT runs to try it out :D
<persia> RainCT: Please don't.  It might break it.
<RainCT> persia: just joking ;)
<ion_> SQL injection :-)
<persia> Anyone feel like flexing their python skills to fix it?
<ion_> Who’s first to guess the table names and delete them? :-P
<geser> ";DROP DATABASE;" as a comment?
<persia> Errr.  Let's not provide suggestion, eh?
<RAOF> "Little bobby tables, we called him"
<RainCT> RAOF: :D
<geser> persia: after that REVU is empty and no more reviewing is needed >:)
<sistpoty> imo, it shouldn't be exploitable beyond a traceback, unless there is a weird escape sequence for a ' which I don't know (maybe UTF-something?)
<sistpoty> however I'm already fixing it :)
<persia> geser: This wouldn't be a good thing, from my perspective.  There's stuff pending there I'd like to see uploaded (and have already advocated).
<ion_> I thought only http://tnx.nl/php.jpg programmers make such code for webapps. ;-)
<sistpoty> ion_: well, revu was just hacked up in one week, and never cleaned up... don't expect too much *g*
<sistpoty> (and actually, I was damn sure I wrote one sane escape it all function, but that must have been for revu2)
<ion_> The DB API programmer already wrote the escape-it-all function for you.
<ion_> s/programmer/implementer/
<sistpoty> fixed :)
<blueyed> RainCT: re "[19:33] <RainCT> if a package has a Maintainer with @ubuntu.com and someone else changes that package, should he still change the maintainer to MOTU?": I've just done so for the virtualbox-ose-modules package - but without adding the orig-maintainer header (I hope it's ok with StevenK and in general).
<geser> blueyed: I usually keep the maintainer in such cases and ask him if an upload is ok
<yamal> MOTUs, if you have some time to spare please review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=sabnzbdplus
<saivann> RainCT : ping, still there?
<vemon> shouldn't the .orig.tar.gz also be allowed to be .bz2 or .tgz?
<TheMuso> pochu: You arund?
<TheMuso> around
<TheMuso> pochu: Never mind.
<vemon> ok.. debuild -S -sa only warns about not finding .orig.tar.gz but it later finds my .orig.tar.bz2 file
 * sistpoty is off to bed now... gn8
<RainCT> saivann: yes
<saivann> RainCT What to you exactly mean with point #3. ( the part about the "License" )
<saivann> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=simdock
<RainCT> saivann: the first word from line 25 should be on line 10
<saivann> RainCT : Is that ok ? : http://upload.leservicetechnique.com/bugs/copyright
<RainCT> saivann: yes. see also the last part of point 3, but feel free to ignore it :P
<nxvl_work> what does it mean if [ -e $VARIABLE] in bash
<nxvl_work> im not sure about the -e part
<geser> nxvl_work: -e = exists
<RAOF> [] == "test", -e $FOO is "true if a file named $FOO exists"
<saivann> RainCT : Right, I will change the link, thanks :)
<RainCT> nxvl_work: file exists
<saivann> RainCT : If you're here in the next 20 minutes, I think that it should be re-uploaded to REVU
<RainCT> late.. :P
<nxvl_work> geser: thnx
<nxvl_work> RainCT: thnx
 * nxvl_work HUGS geser and RainCT
<RainCT> nxvl_work: you forgot RAOF ;P
 * RainCT hugs nxvl_work back
<nxvl_work> RainCT: yes
 * nxvl_work HUGS RAOF too
<RAOF> Hugs all 'round!
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I did see his mail.  I'm not sure how that relates to my mail.
<saivann> RainCT : In case you want to take a look, I suspect the watchfile to use wrong link. I took the link that David Morris told me to put on that file but this link does not seem to work
<TheMuso> RainCT: Congratulations BTW.
<RainCT> TheMuso: thanks :)
<RainCT> saivann: why do you think so? it seems fine to me :)
<RainCT> saivann: if it's because it doesn't output anything, that's normal.
<saivann> RainCT : Ok thanks for the confirmation, I'm new to this :)
<saivann> RainCT : Re-uploaded to REVU, waiting for REVU to update
 * RainCT thinks REVU is slow :P
 * jpatrick thinks it's RainCT's modem to blame
 * saivann thinks the same ^_^
<RainCT> lol
<awen-> saivann: you can use 'uscan --verbose' to check if the watchfile behaves as it should
<RainCT> saivann: the same as me or the same as jpatrick?
<Aloha> if i'm packaging an upstream non-native source my changelog should be (<version>-0buntu1) correct?
<jpatrick> uscan --verbose --report
<Aloha> s/buntu/ubuntu/
<saivann> awen- : Thanks you're right, the watchfile works
<saivann> RainCT : As jpatrick, REVU is quick here
<RAOF> Aloha: Generally, yes.
<RainCT> saivann: uh.. where did my advocate button go? ;P
<saivann> hehe
<RainCT> heh
<LaserJock> anybody know anything about mozilla plugins about?
<Aloha> RAOF, what should the distribution be if i'm uploading to REVU? gutsy?
 * RainCT means it needs a lot to show the new files, not that the pages load slow :)
<Aloha> RAOF, i'm using gutsy thats why i ask
<saivann> RainCT : I your opinion, is the package ready to be advocated?
<saivann> Oh ok
<RAOF> Aloha: Whatever distribution you want ot target: you can build for Dapper, Feisty, Gutsy, or Hardy, I believe.
<Aloha> RAOF, ok thnx
<RainCT> saivann: moment, let me get the new sources :P
<LaserJock> it seems I have to do extra symlinks to get epiphany or galeon to see a plugin, but a Debian bud says he doesn't have to do that
<saivann> RainCT : np, thanks for doing that job :)
<RainCT> LaserJock: please tell me if you discover.. I'm working on some plugin too :)
<RAOF> LaserJock: I thought our plugins tended to symlink themselves everywhere on postinst?
<LaserJock> RAOF: well that's what I'm working on
<LaserJock> but the Debian maintainer said he didn't have to do it
<Aloha> RAOF, what section should i put it in? misc?
<LaserJock> but for me on Gutsy I had to do the symlinking
<LaserJock> I can't imagine why there would be a diff between Debian and Ubuntu here
<RAOF> LaserJock: Aha!  Debian doesn't build epiphany against xul-1.9, which has a different plugin directory.
<LaserJock> but ... I'm not sure that would make the effect I'm seeing
<LaserJock> that seems the opposite
<LaserJock> do you mean Ubuntu doesn't build against xul?
<RAOF> Ubuntu does build against xul, but a different version.
<RAOF> The firefox package *doesn't* build against xul; the firefox-3.0 package does.
<LaserJock> meh
<LaserJock> this is so retarded
<RAOF> *Yes*
<LaserJock> I thought this xul stuff was gonna make everything easier, but its a real pain in the *#$@ right now
<RainCT> saivann: for the download url, I mean http://sourceforge.net/project/platformdownload.php?group_id=198436, not the url to the tarball for the current version :)
<saivann> RainCT : Owh.. sorry
<LaserJock> not only does my depends look like:
<LaserJock> firefox | iceweasel | iceape-browser | galeon | epiphany-browser | xulrunner
<LaserJock> but I have to symlink to all that stuff
<LaserJock> and then it's not even the same between Debian and Ubuntu
<LaserJock> </rant>
<dcordero> hi
<saivann> RainCT : I fixed that little mistake, should-I re-upload?
<RainCT> saivann: the .desktop file is deprecated (you can check with desktop-file-validate).. it would be good if you reported upstream about this (but I don't think it's necessary to patch it as it probably will work anyway :))
<LaserJock> RainCT: what's wrong with it?
<saivann> RainCT : Yes, I tested it and it works, however I'll look at this further
<dcordero> RainCT, ups :) i sent again the hubackup ;)
<RainCT> LaserJock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/3984/plain/
<RainCT> (if you were asking about the .desktop :P)
<LaserJock> RainCT: yes
<geser> Aloha, RainCT: if the package should go into the archive, then it should target hardy as the other are released already
<LaserJock> and it does look a tad old
<saivann> RainCT : I can make a patch that will fix this, if you believe that it's necessary
<Aloha> geser, ok. does that mean i need to get a hardy pbuilder environment?
<RainCT> geser: I think you wanted RAOF instead of me..
<geser> RainCT: yes, you are right, sorry
<geser> Aloha: yes, as it makes it easier for you to test if it would build in hardy
<RainCT> saivann: okay, go on if you want
<dcordero> dh_desktop is similar than execute desktop-file-install isn't it?
<RainCT> hi dcordero
<saivann> RainCT : Okay, I'll do this right now
<dcordero> hi RainCT thanks for you comments
<Aloha> geser, if an upstream requires a library, do i make the package depend on libfoo or libfoo-dev?
<RAOF> Aloha, geser: I was under the impression this was for a PPA package, and wasn't intended for the archive.  If that's incorrect, then you do indeed want to target Hardy.
<Aloha> RAOF, yeah its for REVU
<geser> Aloha: Build-Depend on libfoo-dev and dh_shlibdeps and ${shlib:Depends} should add the runtime dependency on libfoo to the binary package
<RainCT> saivann: great. I'm going to bed now.. I'll be around tomorrow after 14:30 (UTC) :)
<Aloha> geser, thnx
<saivann> RainCT : Ok thanks for all you work, it will be uploaded in less than an hour
<RainCT> dcordero: might be, but better use dh_desktop, as it was especially created for packages
<saivann> RainCT : I'm also almost always here
<RainCT> dcordero: ignore lintian's NMU stuff.. that's only for Debian :)
<dcordero> RainCT, so i wrote NMU on Changelog anyway :/
<RainCT> dcordero: there would be a * missing before NMU, but remove that as it doesn't exist for Ubuntu.
<RainCT> s/would/should
<dcordero> RainCT, ok, i'll upload it without NMU
<RainCT> dcordero: and please add a comment to the .desktop (if you know another language beside english please add the translation too, syntax is:  Comment[lc]=  where lc the language code)
<RainCT> dcordero: (comments should start with a verb as first word and explain what you can do with it, not what it is, whenever this is possible)
<RainCT> dcordero: gonna go now.. will upload it tomorrow :)
<vemon> anyone care to revu a gread DSSI synth: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=whysynth
<dcordero> ok, see ya. bye
<dcordero> and thanks
<vemon> s/gread/great/
<Aloha> geser, for REVU packages what section should we put them in?
<RAOF> Aloha: The section that they should be in when they're in the archive; see debian policy if you're unsure about where they might be.
<Aloha> RAOF, ok thnx
<RAOF> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-subsections is a place to look.
<Aloha> how do i package an upstream tarball that doesn't have any compiled source code?
<Aloha> like a ruby based application
<geser> Aloha: the same like any other, but you can skip the building
<Aloha> geser, do i remove debian/rules? or just let it sit there?
<geser> Aloha: pick an ruby application and check how it is packaged
<Aloha> geser, ok thnx
<geser> Aloha: debian/rules is always needed
<geser> Aloha: you simply don't need to call make during the build target
<Aloha> geser, whats the build target?
<superm1> Aloha, additionally you will have a much simpler package when doing it with cdbs
<superm1> especially when no build target is necessary
<geser> Aloha: are you familiar with Makefiles?
<Aloha> superm1, i tried grokking cdbs.. the docs are a bit confusing. or maybe i was over complicating things
<Aloha> geser, a little
<superm1> Aloha, if you look over any of the mythtv-theme-* packages that I added to hardy, they all use cdbs, and just install the files to areas
<superm1> rather than building anything
<geser> debian/rules is a Makefile and one of the targets is named "build"
<Aloha> geser, gotcha thnx
<Aloha> superm1, i'll look into it. thnx
<Aloha> how do i use pbuilder on a package i'm working on? its upstream so theres no .dsc file
<superm1> Aloha, once you finish assembling a source package and use debuild -S, you will have a resultant dsc and diff.gz
<Aloha> superm1, thnx
<matthijs> Hello, our project needs help packaging for ubnutu
<LaserJock> matthijs: what project and what kind of help?
<matthijs> LaserJock, www.veejayhq.net
<matthijs> veejay is a "veejay software"
<matthijs> we have good reports on ubuntu. a big compilation guide. but no binaries
<superm1> hey folks, if anyone has any other MOTU have a few for a revu, i've got one that will just need one other ack: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=gmyth
<vemon> is it possible to force uscan to download a certain version?
<vemon> for some reason it chooses 1.4.7rc1 over 1.4.7
<matthijs> so how do I get our software into "synaptic" ?
<Aloha> sudo apt-get install uscan=1.4.7
<LaserJock> matthijs: so are you wanting to get veejay into the Ubuntu archives or just making a .deb for it
<LaserJock> k, so you want it in the archives
<Aloha> file a bug with needs packaging
<RAOF> vemon: That's because 1.4.7rc1 > 1.4.7, according to dpkg.  If upstream releases tarballs with 1.4.7rc1 as the version, you'll need to do some uscan mangling.
<LaserJock> matthijs: are you or somebody with the project willing to do the work? or are you looking for an Ubuntu person to do it?
<matthijs> I  am a member of the veejay project,
<matthijs> and made multiple attempts at packaging
<vemon> RAOF, i did a manual install and ran uupdate on that
<matthijs> I followed the guide, written the rules files and all, but, it fails in the chroot cause we need a lot of dependencies ( e.g. ffmpeg)
<matthijs> however, we do not have the time. or the resources to spend more time on this
<matthijs> at leas, I don't
<Aloha> when i run pbuilder i get Aptitude couldn't satisfy the build dependencies. are there any tools to see what packages i need to include in build-depends?
<vemon> what's the proper way to file a bug about a package thats needs to be updated to new upstream version. debian doesn't have that yet so i can't probably use [needs-sync] prefix or such?
<matthijs> so I am looking for an experienced packager in search of eternal fame :) or at least gratitude, and a free beer when visiting Amsterdam
<matthijs> I do have some work prepared - e.g. I know exactly what dependencies are needed on a fresh install etc.
<LaserJock> vemon: "update" I believe is the tag
<Aloha> matthijs, send me link to tarball and i'll get the ball rolling on initial packaging
<matthijs> Aloha, should I paste it in here or pm / send it otherwise?
<Aloha> pm me
<geser> Aloha: for pbuilder problem: check the build-depends of your package and find out which is installable (and why)
<geser> LaserJock: isn't it "upgrade"?
<LaserJock> geser: bah, yes
<Aloha> geser, what do you mean by installable?
<LaserJock> vemon: ^^
<chillywilly> just wondering if there was a better way to fix symlinks for a service to what was originally setup when a package was intalled other then doing: update-rc.d -f foo remove; apt-get --reinstall install foo as passing "defaults" seems to just setup everything to run at "20"
<geser> Aloha: check if $PACKAGE_MANAGER_OF_CHOICE can install the packages listed in Build-Depends
<matthijs> did you get that?
<Aloha> geser, how do i check that?
<matthijs> the links?
<Aloha> matthijs, how did you send them?
<geser> chillywilly: update-rc.d -f foo remove && dpkg-reconfigure $package might also work
<matthijs> Aloha, I think so - but I'm not too familiar with xchat's interface.
<geser> Aloha: what are the listed Build-Depends of the package you want to build?
<chillywilly> geser: ok, I'll try that
<Aloha> geser, debhelper (>= 5), libkrb5-dev, dh_shlibdeps, libsmbclient-dev, python-dev, libgtk1.2-dev, samba
<geser> chillywilly: you could also lookup in the postinst how update-rc.d was called :)
<chillywilly> geser: that seems to work too
<chillywilly> geser: I wasn't sure where those are located
<Aloha> geser, upstream says kerberos 5 and samba 3 are required. i don't know what packages i need
<matthijs> I did a right mouseclick on your name and it opened up a new window ( don't laugh at me! I never use irc)
<Aloha> geser, optional python and gtk for frontend
<chillywilly>  /var/lib/apt...?
<geser> Aloha: e.g. "sudo apt-get -s install debhelper libkrb5-dev" and so on
<matthijs> I guess that was wrong.
<vemon> RAOF, i could probably use a more agressive regexp to prevent rc releases from getting listed
<geser> Aloha: dh_shlibdeps is not a package name but the name of a script part of debhelper
<vemon> RAOF, just crossed my mind :)
<chillywilly> ah, /var/lib/dpkg
<geser> chillywilly: /var/lib/dpkg/info/$package.postinst
<Aloha> geser, so can i remove it and it will still work?
<chillywilly> yea, I found it :)
<geser> Aloha: as you already build-depend on debhelper, yes
#ubuntu-motu 2008-01-30
<Aloha> geser, ok thnx
<matthijs> Aloha, sorry to bother you, but could you initiate a pm?
<LaserJock> joejaxx: around?
<geser> Aloha: and I doubt you need samba during the build, the samba library should be enough (more precisely libsmbclient-dev which you already list)
<Aloha> geser, ok i wasn't sure
<vemon> RAOF, it worked! replaced (.*) with ([0-9.]*) and now the rc releases aren't listed anymore
<Aloha> geser, thnx for the info
<RAOF> vemon: If you'd like to pick up the rc releases, but ensure that they're not considered higher than the final you might want to check out the various "versionmangle" options.
<joejaxx> LaserJock: hi
<geser> Aloha: if you are missing a build-depends either the package doesn't build in a pbuilder (error during configure or compilation) or an optional feature is missing
<joejaxx> LaserJock:  :D
<Aloha> geser, i'm pbuilding on hardy but im using gutsy. will apt-get -s install still help me?
<vemon> RAOF, well it doesn't feel right to include the rc releases since they are... well.. release candidates :)
<geser> Aloha: no, as it will simulate the installation on your gutsy system
<geser> Aloha: but can you login into your hardy pbuilder (pbuiler login) if you need to check something in a hardy environment
<Aloha> geser, oh sweet, didn't know about pbuilder login feature
<matthijs> I have to go now. I'll be back tomorrow... bye!
<ScottK> blueyed: Congratulations.
<Aloha> jono, Jono! hihi ;)
<blueyed> ScottK: thanks :)
<jono> hey
<jono> hows it going?
<Aloha> blueyed, what happened?
<Aloha> jono, learning how to build packages for REVU
<jono> Aloha: :)
<blueyed> Aloha: I'm MOTU now.
<Aloha> blueyed, YAY! congratz!
<blueyed> Aloha: Thanks :)
<geser> Aloha: blueyed can now break packages on his own :)
<Aloha> woohoo ;)
<Aloha> geser, i found the problem... hardy uses libgtk2.0-dev not 1.2 like gutsy. thnx for the info
<RAOF> Oh, have we finally killed libgtk1.2?
<Aloha> RAOF, apparently
<geser> !info libgtk1.2-dev hardy
<ubotu> libgtk1.2-dev (source: gtk+1.2): Development files for the GIMP Toolkit. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.10-18.1build2 (hardy), package size 1151 kB, installed size 3788 kB
<RAOF> Awww :(
<Aloha> hrm
<ion_> Both hardy and gutsy have both 1.2 and 2
<Aloha> it wouldn't let me install from pbuilder login
<ion_> Although the quicker we get rid of 1.2 the better. :-)
<ion_> Perhaps you don’t have universe enabled inside the chroot.
<Aloha> ion_, is 2.0 under universe?
<RAOF> No, but 1.2 is.
<RAOF> 1.2 being the ancient version of gtk+ that no one should use :)
<Aloha> RAOF, gotcha. howdo i enable universe under chroot?
<pochu> TheMuso: I'm now, in case I may be useful
<hexmode> I would like to get php-xdebug included in ubuntu.  I have svn commit access for the Debian PHP maintenance team's SVN archive, so I can probably get it into Debian.  Is that the best route to get it into Ubuntu?  Or should I also submit it for REVU?
<Aloha> if i'm adding upstream package to REVU and its from tarball i do <version>-0ubuntu1 for package version right?
<RAOF> The pacakge version should be $UPSTREAM_VERSION-$DEBIAN_REVISIONubuntu$UBUNTU_REVISION.
<RAOF> So, in the case where this version of the package isn't in Debian, you are correct.
<Aloha> RAOF, ok thnx
<Aloha> how long does it take for upload to show up on REVU site?
<Aloha> I uploaded and tried to login but it says No REVU account for tjgillies@gmail.com exists yet.
<TheMuso> pochu: As I said, never mind.
<ajmitch> Aloha: sadms?
<Aloha> ajmitch, yeah
 * ajmitch would guess that you're not in the team, or the keyring hasn't been resynced for awhile
<Aloha> ajmitch, i'm in the team. can you resynch keyring? dput said it uploaded successfully
<ajmitch> dput only knows as much as any ftp server will reply
<ajmitch> it doesn't know about the key verification
<Aloha> ajmitch, gotcha. do i have to reupload after key sync?
<ajmitch> no
<ajmitch> the .changes file can just be moved back for reprocessing
<Aloha> ajmitch, whats that mean in english? ;)
<ajmitch> 20:38 < ajmitch> no
<Aloha> ajmitch, i know but i mean what does moved back for reprocessing mean?
<Aloha> i don't understand that concept
<StevenK> Aloha: As in, no, you don't have to re-upload.
<Aloha> StevenK, i understand i don't have to reupload. but where does the file get moved back to?
<StevenK> Where it was before it got processed and rejected.
<emgent> chiup chiup *
<Aloha> StevenK, gotcha. its that automatic or does someone have to manually do it?
<Aloha> if not can someone resync it please :)
<Aloha> RAOF, welcome back
<RAOF> Silly lock-happy mythtv :)
<bddebian> Heya gang
<rjmyst3> bddebian: thanks for the review
<rjmyst3> working on it now ...
<bddebian> Hi rjmyst3, np
<Aloha> thank whoever resynced the keyserver
<Aloha> s/thank/thanks/
<ion_> Mr. John Cronjob perhaps. ;-)
<bddebian> heh
<Aloha> maybe
 * Aloha thanks Mr Cronjabbi
<rjmyst3> bddebian: you stated "Debian/copyright should list upstream authors and should have dates on the copyright. "
<rjmyst3> currently, the copyright file states "Copyright Holder:  Jose Antonio Hurtado"
<rjmyst3> that is not sufficient?
<bddebian> That's OK but should have copyright dates if available
<bddebian> And the authors and copyright holders may or may not be the same so they are usually listed seperately
<rjmyst3> bddebian: is this better? https://wxformbuilder.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/wxformbuilder/3.x/trunk/install/linux/debian/copyright
<bddebian> rjmyst3: Looks good to me.  I suck at the copyright stuff overall though :-)
<rjmyst3> lol - me, too
<Aloha> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1595 --- this is my once per day
<rjmyst3> bddebian: you pasted this lintian error "E: wxformbuilder: menu-item-creates-new-root-section Applications /usr/share/menu/wxformbuilder:1"
<rjmyst3> i can't get lintian to say that to me
<rjmyst3> I tried "lintian -I -i " on my .changes file
<rjmyst3> what am I missing?
<bddebian> That might be my fault.  That machine is still running gutsy so it might be lintian
<bddebian> Anyone good with gtk2/perl/gladexml? :)
<Aloha> if someone posts a packaging request and you upload to REVU but its not reviewed/advocated yet, should you change bug status to Fix Committed? or leave in progress?
<LaserJock> joejaxx: ping
<joejaxx> Laserjock hi
<joejaxx> :(
<joejaxx> LaserJock: hi :D
<LaserJock> joejaxx: hi, still trying to figure out the memory thing
<joejaxx> oh?
<LaserJock> found it wasn't really so much Gnome
<LaserJock> with openbox or other similarly minimal WM I still was runnin ~250MB RAM used
<joejaxx> :\
<LaserJock> I swear it should be <100MB
<joejaxx> yeah
<LaserJock> now with Gnome+firefox is >300MB
<joejaxx> yeah that is ridiculous
<LaserJock> in top it looks like everything has a lot more memory usage than I'd expect
<LaserJock> gnome-terminal and xchat are taking 20MB each
<rjmyst3> bddebian: I just uploaded a new version that fixes the issues you reported
<rjmyst3> If you could find the time to confirm that, I'd really appreciate it.
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Is this hardy?
<LaserJock> TheMuso: no, gutsy :/
<effie_jayx> just firefox takes 90 MB
<effie_jayx> and this is not ubuntu specific
<LaserJock> I have 2GB of RAM so it's not causing problem yet, but I'm not used to having that much used
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Ouch.
<LaserJock> effie_jayx: I used to usually have it use 20MB/tab
<LaserJock> hmm, my wife's laptop is using 130MB of RAM
<LaserJock> she has 512MB total but I wouldn't think that would matter so much for actual used RAM
<effie_jayx> LaserJock,  well On my system it is not such a hungry beast
<warp10> Hi all
<dcmorton> hello warp10
<warp10> dcmorton: :)
<dcmorton> warp10: have you done anything with the MOTU team?
<dcmorton> submitted packages, etc?
<warp10> dcmorton: I had. I am a MOTU helpful, and I worked on a number of packages already.
<dcmorton> thats interesting... i've been looking for somewhere to get started to help out, but i haven't been sure where
<warp10> dcmorton: this channel and this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted are surely a good point to start
<warp10> dcmorton: I recommend this page too, it gives a wide overview of the whole development process https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<dcmorton> thanks warp10, i'll check those out
<warp10> dcmorton: :)
<dholbach> good morning
<Hobbsee> morning dholbach!
<warp10> morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hey Hobbsee, hey warp10!
<superm1> mornin dholbach
<dholbach> hey superm1
<Aloha> learning cdbs is nuts
<Aloha> i think i'm over complicating it
<superm1> Aloha, yeah it's supposed to be a minimalistic approach to packaging
<Aloha> superm1, i don't get what i'm supposed to do after i put in the *.mk lines....
<superm1> Aloha, well in some cases nothing
<Aloha> superm1, oh
<superm1> for the kinds of apps your were describing earlier, you would only need something there if you had to say adjust permissions
<superm1> did you get a chance to look over one of the packages i was describing to you earlier?
<Aloha> superm1, i forget if i did. what were they called again?
<superm1> Aloha, i was saying you can look at any of the mythtv-theme-* source packages
<superm1> they all use cdbs without Makefiles
<superm1> and just install pieces into locations
<Aloha> superm1, ooh yeah... i knew it was mythtv* forgotthe -theme part
<Aloha> superm1, thnx
<superm1> no prob
<Aloha> superm1, i hope your gmyth REVU gets advocated
<superm1> Aloha, well there are a few more pieces that have to come with it too
<superm1> i've had to talk to upstream about it
<superm1> because they have a really bad .orig.tar.gz for the others
<superm1> shipping a debian directory, .svn stuff all over, no licenses on source files
<superm1> so i'm more worried about those pieces coming through
<Aloha> heh
<superm1> and once all that is said and done, all 3 source packages need to have MIR's filed before totem is going to learn to talk mythtv
<superm1> a *lot* to happen before a FF
<Aloha> yeah heh
<Aloha> how do i use debian/watch?
<dholbach> Try: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/DebianWatch
<Aloha> dholbach, thnx
<Aloha> how do you do a literal character search on google i.e. "debian/file"
<Aloha> it wants to ignore the /
<superm1> juliank, thanks for getting all that aufs together in lum
<huats> morning everyone
<RAOF> superm1: Re: gmyth - you're build-depending on libcurl3-openssl-dev, but I haven't seen an openssl exception in the copyright.
<vemon> please review:
<vemon> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=whysynth
<superm1> RAOF, what sort of exception is required for openssl?
<vemon> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=ghostess
<superm1> i wasn't aware anything was necessary (never had built against it in the past)
<vemon> the first is a DSSI synth and the latter a DSSI host for synths
<RAOF> superm1: Basically the licence headers have to also say "GPL, but you can link against OpenSSL"
<superm1> RAOF, can you think of a package offhand that i can lift some verbatim wordage from on that to drop in place?
<RAOF> superm1: It needs to be upstream.
 * superm1 shrugs
<RAOF> superm1: OpenSSL is *not* gpl-compatible; you can't redistribute it.
<RAOF> (At least, according to gnu.org)
<superm1> that makes things a little more difficult here i suppose
<RAOF> superm1: There's probably a libcurl3-gnutls-dev, which should provide the same functionality?
<RAOF> While being GPL-compatible.
<superm1> i'll see what i can do with upstream, i already had a few requests I had to send to fix a few more things
<superm1> i'll give it a shot
<RAOF> Just before I go reviewing it too far :)
<RAOF> (Licensing sucks)
<superm1> okay well assuming that can work out, let me know anything else you catch
<RAOF> Yup.
<superm1> RAOF, yeah it appears to work perfectly with gnutls instead
<persia> nxvl: Thanks a lot for helping with support.   Would you mind pushing these discussions to ubuntu-users@ or bugreports though?  ubuntu-motu@ isn't really a support channel.
<Aloha> whats debian/compat for? kinda find it in debian policy anywhere
<Aloha> s/kinda/can't/
<slytherin> Aloha: it is for specifying with which debhelper version your packaging is compatible. If debhelper in control file is 5.x then compat file should contain 5.
<Aloha> slytherin, so don't delete it?
<Aloha> trying to keep a clean debian
<slytherin> Aloha: no, don't delete it.
<Aloha> slytherin, ok
<Aloha> slytherin, what should debian/copyright look like if i _am_ the upstream? Can i delete?
<man-di> Aloha: debian/copyright must *always* exist
<man-di> and habe proper content too
<slytherin> Aloha: Nope. It is a must.
<slytherin> Aloha: Check my gnusim8085 package for example.
<Aloha> man-di, slytherin, ok thnx
<Aloha> slytherin, can you have it autogenerate the license or do you have to copy and paste everytime you make a package?
<slytherin> Aloha: What do you mean everytime you create a package. You can take copyright file from previous version of package can't you?
<Aloha> slytherin, yeah i guess i mean a package for a different project
<persia> Aloha: debian/copyright is typically hand-generated for each new packaging effort.
<Aloha> persia, ok thnx
<slytherin> Aloha: It actually depends on license. I think for some standard licenses which are installed by default on Debian systems it is enough to give reference to license. Someone please correct me if I am wrong
<persia> slytherin: You are correct, although I think you and I are answering different (and complementary) questions.
<persia> Well, mostly.  For GPL/LGPL one is still expected to provide the 4-paragraph license header (although the full text of the license is not required in debian/copyright)
<Aloha> cdbs is really compact.... i like it
<Aloha> this is my first package using it
<slytherin> persia: Yes. But the reason i mentioned this is because I thought Aloha was specifically asking about copy/pasting of license text.
<persia> slytherin: Right.  Like I said, we're answering complementary questions :)
<Aloha> how do i enable universe in pbuilder?
<Aloha> n/m found it
<persia> Can anyone think of a good reason to keep pine in multiverse?  We've had alpine since feisty, and it's 1.0 in hardy.
<persia> (also, pine only apparently builds on sparc)
<Aloha> people still use pine?
<persia> Aloha: Not everyone likes mutt enough.
<Aloha> when running pbuilder i get the error: cp: cannot stat `./misc': No such file or directory anyone know what might be wrong?
<Aloha> its when its trying to copy source file
<man-di> Aloha: does the file/dir exist?
<persia> Aloha: Pastebing your buildlog.  I suspect it's trying to copy the ./misc file which doesn't exist.
<Aloha> why would it try to copy misc. thats not even a file i wrote anywhere
<Aloha> i have Section: misc in control maybe thats it
<Aloha> persia, http://pastebin.ca/884424
 * persia blames something odd with one of pbuilder, the manner in which pbuilder was called, or the environment from which pbuilder was called, and suggests asking someone who uses pbuilder about the issue.
<persia> Aloha: Actually, it might be something interesting in your .dsc file or your .changes file.  Do either of them mention ./misc?
<Aloha> persia, in my files in.changes i have de055ded38b92bb4bc0101fb1b8e78fb 625 misc extra shakabuntu-surf_0.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Aloha> persia, you think it could be that misc?
<persia> Aloha: I suspect so.  I don't use pbuilder, but I suggest passing it the .dsc rather than the .changes file.  I suspect that will work better (and hope someone else will comment if I am mistaken).
<Aloha> persia, oh yeah i guess i should pass itthe dsc heh thats probably my problem
<persia> Could anyone point me to a get-orig-source for a .zip repack?  I remember there being a recent REVU candidate that did this splendidly, but I cannot remember the affected package.
<Aloha> persia, what do you use to build packages?
<persia> Aloha: sbuild
<Aloha> persia, is it "better"?
<persia> Aloha: Yes, and no.  Would you like a full opinion?
<Aloha> persia, sure
<TheMuso> lol
 * persia suspects Aloha has not previously read a "full opinion" in backscroll :)
<TheMuso> persia: No, its because I know how detailed your full opinions can be. :)
<Aloha> nope
<Aloha> is there a wiki page for it?
<persia> OK.  sbuild and pbuilder are the two most popular means of building Debian-format packages in a clean chroot environment.  There are also a number of other tools that can do this, all of which currently have smaller userbases.
<persia> Aloha: I only put opinions on the wiki page when I get really tired of typing them.  I don't think I've expressed this one before.
<slytherin> persia: Doesn't pine have a license problem? Or I have confused it with something else.
<Aloha> i mean a wiki page for sbuild. i can't find any docs on it
<persia> sbuild is a derivative of the build system used on the debian autobuilders, customised for ease of use by users, rather than the wanna-build system.  As the Soyuz build system derives from the same source, sbuild tends to have greater bug-compatibility with the Soyuz buildds than pbuilder.
<persia> slytherin: Alpine fixed that.  pine is in multiverse because of the licensing: I was thinking about removing it, rather than promoting to universe.
<persia> Aloha: I'm not sure.  I usually point people at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SbuildLVMHowto
<Aloha> persia, k thnx
<persia> On the other hand, sbuild has many limitations: it expects a fully deployed environment in which to work, and in currently common use, expects the user to have provided these environments as LVM volumes from which a snapshot may be taken.
<TheMuso> One of the big plusses for sbuild/schroot/lvm for me, is the eas oe which one can use chroots for testing, and don't have to manually clean up afterwards.
<persia> As an alternate tool, pbuilder has the inherent advantage of a slightly different build process, which tends to help reduce the number of packages that would build under sbuild but fail under pbuilder.
<persia> TheMuso: pbuilder --login
<TheMuso> persia: But thats as a root user.
<TheMuso> persia: schroot leaves me as my user.
<TheMuso> I'd rather that.
<TheMuso> Easier access to home dir as well.
<persia> Additionally, pbuilder users tarballs for the chroots, which compress well, allowing many different build target environments.  This comes at the expense of some performance, and a requirement for sufficient /tmp space to complete the builds.
<persia> TheMuso: I heard there were pbuilder hooks for bind-mounting /home, and su - $user can do it.  Mind you, I've never been a pbuilder user, so I'm advocating something I neither use nor intend to use.
<TheMuso> persia: I never see myself changing, so yeah.
<slytherin> persia: Do you think we should also preseed the debconf question for j2sdk1.4 package? It will fix at least batik and the other programs like fop depending on batik.
<persia> So, if you have the HD space to spare, and want something that mirrors the buildds, sbuild is closer (although the buildds run a different sbuild than is installed by aptitude install sbuild).  On the other hand, if you have a reasonably large /tmp, want to maintain lots of different build targets, or want to participate in the greater QA effort provided by the alternate build, pbuilder is better.
<persia> Further, pbuilder is very slightly easier to set up for those who do not already use LVM or do not have available space in any volume groups.
<persia> Aloha: I hope that answers your question about which is "better".
<Aloha> persia, gotcha so the question is really "is it better for _me_?"
<persia> slytherin: I don't really understand why we have all of j2sdk1.4, sun-java5-jdk and sun-java6-sdk.  Is there value in preserving three different non-free Java implementations, which could be considered three releases from a single upstream?
<Aloha> i have no clue how to setup LVM so i'll stick with pbuilder ;)
<slytherin> persia: I am in favour of dumping sun-java5. But there are some apps for which java5 or java6 are too new and hence won't build with either of them.
<persia> Aloha: Maybe.  Also, your needs may change.  I know of several users who switched from one to the other at various points, for various reasons.  sbuild can also be used without LVM, but it's harder to set up that way (there's not a single script that does all the heavy lifting for you).
<persia> slytherin: If there's anything which cannot build with any of sun-java6-jdk, gcj, jikes, or iced-tea, I consider that source in need of porting work.  We try to get rid of old versions of gcc, why not javac?
<Aloha> persia, got any docs on setting up LVM?
<persia> Aloha: repartition a disk to have some free space (I use 20GB for sbuild, but more is better), and run vgcreate.  man vgcreate for details.
<slytherin> persia: true. but this needs discussion. But sun-java5 can go for sure since sun-java6 can cover up for that.
<persia> Aloha: After this, the mk-sbuild-lv script in ubuntu-dev-tools should take care of things.
<persia> slytherin: I'd suggest a mail to ubuntu-motu@ raising the discussion, referencing the FTBFS issues caused by the lack of the preseeding, and asking for opinions on preseeding vs. porting.
<persia> For sun-java5-jdk, if nothing really needs it, file a removal bug.  Just be extra sure nothing really needs it.
<slytherin> persia: Don't have access to gmail now. Will do it on weekend in worst case.
<persia> slytherin: OK.  As long as it gets in before FeatureFreeze, it should be OK.  I don't suspect that sun-java5-* is considered buggy enough to drop thereafter.
<Aloha> whens FeatureFreeze?
<geser> Aloha: Feb 14th
<persia> 14th February
<Aloha> valentines day.. heh ironic
<Aloha> is that featurefreeze for hardy?
<slytherin> persia: I should just check if there are any hardcoded dependencies on sun-java5-* packages, right?
<slytherin> Aloha: yes, of course
<persia> slytherin: And hardcoded build-dependencies.
<slytherin> persia: How do I check that in an easy way?
<Aloha> slytherin, whats featurefreeze mean? no more items added to universe?
<geser> slytherin: with grep-dctrl on the Sources file
<geser> Aloha: no new features like new upstream versions
<dholbach> geser, soren: I just thought it might be better to wait for the MC election to end before I set up the motu-uvf poll to avoid confusion
<dholbach> (and also to rename the team to motu-ff beforehand)
<persia> slytherin: rep-dctrl -FBuild-Depends sun-java5-jdk -sPackage /var/lib/apt/lists/*hardy_universe_source_Sources is probably a good start
 * dholbach will follow up to the thread again
<Aloha> geser, so only debian packages?
 * persia would like to see the polls at least delayed until after the MOTU Meeting deciding the team name
<Aloha> anyone got a wiki page to featurefreeze?
<soren> dholbach: Sure. One day extra will not matter much :)
<soren> I'm guessing http://wiki.ubuntu.com/featurefreeze
<dholbach> persia: ok... good point
<dholbach> all the freeze pages are linked from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<Aloha> soren, thnx
<slytherin> persia: I guess then we will also need some extra porting efforts. Make list of packages that have hard coded build dependency on sun-java5, check if package builds with GCJ/sun-java6/icedtea and then modify the package accordingly.
<dholbach> and in http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryProcess AFAIK
<geser> persia: not s/universe/multiverse/? I doubt there are many package in universe build-depending on sun-java.
<persia> geser: Right.  This is a case of failure to edit sufficiently when pasting from the grimoire.  I expect soon to find myself trapped between a flood and a horde of brooms.
<effie_jayx> I have a knack for really long packages
<effie_jayx> grrrrrrrr
<Aloha> i didn't know hardy was LTS
<effie_jayx> :O
<RAOF> superm1: Sorry, I'm not going to finish the gmyth review tonight.  Would you like some comments later, here & now, or on revu? :)
<superm1> RAOF, on revu probably more appropriate
<LucidFox> How regular are the MC meetings? Weekly or biweekly?
<effie_jayx> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main man-db 2.5.0-4  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<persia> LucidFox: weekly
<superm1> i fixed the gnutls/openssl issue up there
<RAOF> superm1: Yeah.  I'll paste my current notes there.
<superm1> and also cleaned the dependencies a little bit
<superm1> thanks
<persia> effie_jayx: You likely want 2.5.1 anyway.  Lots of good improvements.
<Aloha> woohoo it built
<RAOF> superm1: There you go.  Some rough notes/revu questions :)
<superm1> RAOF, okay
<superm1> some of that stuff was for debugging while building the package, so i'll pull it out
<RAOF> superm1: I'll check it again tomorrow (and, since it's a library package, work out whether you need a shlibs file/dh_makeshlibs options).  Goodnight for now!
<superm1> night
<slytherin> effie_jayx: you should really update your pbuilder every day
<dcordero> hi
<dcordero> i have problems when i create debdiff alway the first line is something like this:
<dcordero> diff -Nru /tmp/cPSsxVmdXJ/hubackup-0.0.7/debian/changelog /tmp/ZTVKssgSJB/hubackup-0.0.8/debian/changelog
<dcordero> that use /tmp/ ¿?
<dcordero> why?
<dcordero> i created it with debdiff previous.dsc new.dsc > new.debdiff
<persia> dcordero: Install patchutils
<dcordero> it's installed
<persia> dcordero: My apologies.  reflex response.  The issue is that you have a new upstream.  You like would find https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Interdiff interesting.
<persia> Note that this is (again) on the agenda for the MOTU Meeting for this Friday, so that page may become less interesting next week.
<dcordero> thanks
<persia> I seem to be able to use most of the standard tools (including sbuild) with an orig.tar.bz2.  Are these permitted for upload yet?
<kiko> hello hello
<kiko> which favorite python packager could help us out with bug 187286?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187286 in ubuntu "Can't run pywings in ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187286
<kiko> pywings isn't packaged at all, but it's referred to in print books
<kiko> would be nice to have it packaged
<persia> kiko: Are you sure you wouldn't like to give it a shot?  If it uses distutils, and is fairly well behaved, it can be incredibly easy.
<kiko> persia, hmmm. I have never done it before, but maybe it would be fun. I have a weekend in brasilia..
<persia> kiko: Give it a shot this weekend then.  Take a look at the CDBS+distutils section of http://wiki.debian.org/DebianPython/NewPolicy as a hint for rules.  use dch for changelog, borrow from http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2006/03/msg00023.html for copyright, and review http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html for the control file.  The rest ought nearly do itself.
<kiko> okay then.
<persia> Of course, if it's not well behaved, doesn't use distutils, has an odd license, or something else, it might be a little harder :)
<kiko> it depends on python2.4, that much I know.
<kiko> python2.4 got rid of whrandom (thankfully as it was hideous)
<kiko> err
<kiko> python2.5 did
<persia> Not working with python2.5 is one of the things that can easily make it harder.
<kiko> there is a great flow to that sentence
<tbutter> anyone would like to give http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=jodviewer a review?
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<persia> kiko: You can look at my crude hack to the gaphor package if you want an example of how to make something python2.4 only.  There may be cleaner ways. http://patches.ubuntu.com/g/gaphor/gaphor_0.12.5-1ubuntu1.patch
<kiko> thanks for the hints persia
<Hobbsee> gasp!  kiko is in here?
 * kiko threatens Hobbsee with a flower
<persia> Hobbsee: kiko is planning to join the list of hardy contributors this weekend, with a brand new python package :)
<kiko> I wonder if that expression exists in english
<Hobbsee> kiko: not really
 * Hobbsee attacks kiko with a carrot in return
<kiko> crappy unromantic language
 * mok0 wonders about the vegetarian warfare
<persia> mok0: There's a shortage of mammoth femurs about these days
<mok0> persia: they became extinct for their handy femurs
<Hobbsee> whos' doing the mentoring stuff again?  is that persia?
<persia> No.  That's MOTU Mentoring Reception.
<Hobbsee> that's what i meant
<Hobbsee> i think, anyway
<slytherin> dcordero: It is not a problem. Debdiff always has that format
<slytherin> oops, checking old conversation
<persia> slytherin: It shouldn't include /tmp.  Either it's something for which we don't typically want a debdiff, or the patchutils package isn't installed.
 * persia dislikes running patch -p4
<dcordero> slytherin, but with that format when you apply the debdiff always ask you about what file need to patch :/
 * Hobbsee still occasionally tries to run patch with reverse numbers.
<slytherin> persia: Ahh, right. patchutils is missing
<dcordero> but i have patchutils installed
 * Hobbsee prefers the good old throwing back of a patch, with a "fix your patch please, so that it can actuallyb e applied, setting the bug to incomplete, then waiting till the person whines at me about it being fixed
 * slytherin time for a gutsy -> hardy upgrade on office machine. :-)
<persia> dcordero: Yes, but you're running a debdiff against a new upstream.  I don't want to look at the upstream patches when I'm looking at your work.
<dcordero> ok, so, always that a newstream is created is needed a interdiff isn't it?
<persia> dcordero: For now.  We've been discussing changing that for a while, but will very likely continue to support interdiff at least until FeatureFreeze, at which time new upstreams will be harder to submit.
<persia> vemon: whysynth commented.  Please update soonest and ping me: this enables a feature goal for me (and I'll start work on it based on the last candidate, expecting you can finish the packaging).
<vemon> persia, should the misc:Depends be added to source or ibinary deps?
<persia> vemon: binary
<RainCT> Hi :)
<geser> Hi RainCT
 * persia wonders why automatix is still around.  What is left that can be absorbed to make it less appealing?
<Hobbsee> persia: the ability to kill -9 dpkg.
<Hobbsee> :)
<persia> Hobbsee: I know that was removed for gutsy.  It is now just a medibuntu competitor?
<Hobbsee> i've no idea
<Hobbsee> persia: did we ever get the source, to check it out?
 * persia wonders if anyone feels like finding out.
<persia> Hobbsee: It was scripts.  The "binaries" weren't entirely.
<Hobbsee> right, true
<dcordero> It's normal dont have a original diff.gz when you do a apt-get source. I have read the manual of interdiff and always says you have to have got it
<RainCT> saivann: have you already fixed those points I told you yesterday? :)
<persia> dcordero: You should really have a diff.gz.  Which package?
<dcordero> persia hubackup
<RainCT> dcordero: it hasn't one as it's a native package
 * persia dislikes native packages harder
<dcordero> aham
<persia> dcordero: Right.  There's no good solution beyond debdiff -p4.  Go find the original maintainer, and push to the VCS.  If there isn't one, beat them with a stick, and submit the ugly debdiff to the sponsors queue.
 * persia fails to see anything particularly Ubuntu-specific in the hubackup long description
<RainCT> persia: the author hasn't released any tarball
<RainCT> persia: or at least that's whay I could figure out yesterday when I looked at it..
<persia> RainCT: Now I'm confused.  Is there an upstream that hasn't done a release (so we have 0.0~0ubuntu7), or is it native (so the Ubuntu package is the release)?
<RainCT> persia: the versioning indicates a native package ("0.0.7")
<RainCT> and indeed it has no .diff.gz
<persia> RainCT: My apologies then.  I thought you'd dug into it a bit more then.  Anyway, I look forward to 0.1-0ubuntu1 when it can become available.
<persia> d/then/2
<Hobbsee> persia: hubackup's in bzr, last i knew.
<Hobbsee> sivang should be able to tell you
 * persia thought it might be, hence the earlier bit about the VCS or the stick
<RainCT> dcordero: the dh_install for the SVG should be in the "install:" part, no in "binary-indep:"
<RainCT> dcordero: and.. did you remove the dh_install for the .desktop?
<dcordero> i think that is done but dh_desktop
<dcordero> by*
<RainCT> dcordero: no, dh_desktop doesn't install it, sorry if I didn't explain it clearly (actually I'm not even sure what it really does, but it does something :P)
<janimo> anyone knows what the problem can be with the rejection of a package uploaded for the first time:
<janimo> Unable to identify file sugar-artwork_0.40+git20080130.orig.tar.bz2 (x11) in changes.
<janimo> Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error.
<RainCT> dcordero: all those dh_* commands have manpages, if you want to read more about them
<janimo> is orig.tar.bz2 not an allowed format?
<soren> janimo: Not quite yet, afaik.
<persia> Should gconf schemas be put in /etc/gconf/schemas or /usr/share/gconf/schemas?
<janimo> soren, thanks. So only tar.gz
<soren> janimo: I believe lamont was working on it a few days ago. I'm not sure when it's scheduled to happen.
<janimo> soren, ok I'll just convert the upstream bz2 tarballs
<RainCT> persia: I've 180 files in /etc/gconf/schemas (and /etc/gconf/schemas doesn't exist) here
<RainCT> sorry
<soren> RainCT: heh
<RainCT> persia:  180 files in /usr/share/gconf/schemas I mean :P
<persia> RainCT: That's a good enough answer for me.  I've 15 files in /etc/gconf/schemas, which packages may need rebuilds or more.  Thanks.
<RainCT> Np :)
<persia> gpocentek: Any issues with a rebuild of gnome-translate for gconf & libeel?
<slytherin> is there any rebuild going to happen before feature freeze?
<persia> slytherin: Not in an automated fashion.  Packages must be manually updated.
<persia> slytherin: Note that rebuilds aren't considered feature additions, so rebuilding to fix bugs post-feature-freeze isn't a problem.
<slytherin> ok
<persia> From my understanding, FeatureFreeze mostly means: No new upstreams, no significant changes to functionality, and no new packages.  It certainly doesn't mean no more work, and many of the activities we do today continue.
<slytherin> persia: By the way, AFAIK, doko was working with Debian guys to get icedtea in Debian. Do you have any idea on what is the status?
<persia> slytherin: No idea at all.  Sorry.
<slytherin> persia: As of now it looks like if we build lucene2 with icedtea then that change can not go in Debian.
<persia> slytherin: That's fine.  I want lucene2 in universe for hardy (which means in the next two weeks), so am willing to put up with some deviation from Debian.  I suspect that we can drop that patch for the next cycle, as Debian ought have either icedtea or openjdk working by then.
<slytherin> :-)
<slytherin> persia: I have debdiff ready
<persia> The big issue is that for Ubuntu, primary support is only for three architectures, whereas Debian cannot count the number of architectures on two hands, and has a lot more porting work to do.
<persia> slytherin: Does it differ much from Marek's?
<slytherin> persia: I didn't check. Where is his debdiff?
<persia> slytherin: Posted to bug #185917
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185917 in lucene2 "lucene2 jdk dependence" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185917
<\sh> grmpf.
<\sh> moins
<slytherin> persia: will check and let you know. Currently dist-upgrade in progress. :-)
<\sh> effie_jayx, just to tell you, that I was touched by shlibdeps as well in last wine upload...
<\sh> effie_jayx, the same issue as you had with kdepim-kresources ;)
<effie_jayx> \sh,  did you go around it ?
<effie_jayx> I bet it was no cdbs and you could do it
<\sh> effie_jayx, I'm trying to now...just preparing something which could help...need some test builds before
<\sh> effie_jayx, well, it's debhelper style but the same situation :)
<effie_jayx> \sh,  the bug I was working on was invalid
<\sh> well, too much to do , too less time
<slytherin> persia: He submitted diff.gz an not debdiff. :-P But a quick looks tells that it doesn't have the w3c-dtd-xhtml build dependency, has some get-orig-source mechanism, hard coded icedtea jre runtime dependency and homepage in decription.
<persia> slytherin: Right.  Better yours then.  I just wanted to make sure he got a fair review rather than his submission being ignored.  Thanks for checking.
<RainCT> dcordero: have you tried if it works if you install it?
<dcordero> RainCT,  yep i have
<RainCT> dcordero: okay. I've just noticed, why do you add a .desktop file if it's already installing two? (those in build/)
<RainCT> dcordero: modify those instead (just edit them directly, as it's a native package it needs no patch system) to add the Icon=hubackup
<RainCT> (and update them to the newest standards on the way, like removing Encoding=)
<RainCT> dcordero: also, in the changelog leave an empty line before the first point (like in all other entries there), and add "(LP: #43337)" to the line about the icons (to let Launchpad automatically close the bug)
 * RainCT will be back in 2-3 hours
 * slytherin will be back after a reboot
<DktrKranz> persia: I encountered bug 146182. It seems model-builder requires wxwidgets2.6 but we have 2.8. IIRC, there have been similar issues, I don't remember how we fixed them, though.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146182 in model-builder "PyMB (model-builder) crashes on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146182
<_MMA_> siretart: Do you know if bug 182773 will get some love?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182773 in warsow "Warsow version is outdated." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182773
<ScottK> DktrKranz: We also have 2.6
<siretart> _MMA_: in what ways?
<ScottK> DktrKranz: You might have a look at recent changes made in spe (SRU) to not go for a later wx than the one it wants.
<DktrKranz> ScottK: right, but it prefers 2.8 since it depends on python-{wxtools,versions}, which is greater than those in 2.6
<DktrKranz> ScottK: ah, good point. Thanks!
<ScottK> spe had the same problem (IIRC).
 * DktrKranz kicks at himself since it was me who manage spe SRU upload
<ScottK> Should make is easy then ...
<_MMA_> siretart: .40 is out. You handle games sometimes right?
<DktrKranz> oh, looking again at spe, it's time to have it verified...
<saivann> RainCT : ping
<siretart> _MMA_: see the related debian bug report
<geser> saivann: [14:48:14]             -*- RainCT will be back in 2-3 hours
<saivann> geser : Thanks
<_MMA_> siretart: Ok so .040 looks like a no-go but the warsow guys are supposed to get things in line for .041. Am I reading that right?
<ryanakca> if I have a .desktop file in debian/ , do I need to add anything to debian/rules to install it?
<freeflying> ryanakca: cp
<ryanakca> freeflying: okies, thanks
<freeflying> welcome
<ryanakca> freeflying: and I also assume that I'd need to add the reversen to clean/basic256:: ?
<freeflying> ryanakca: no
<ryanakca> ok. so, if I copy the binary from $(CURDIR)/basic256 to $(CURDIR)/debian/basic256/usr/bin/basic256 , I don't need a rm rule for it either?
<freeflying> ryanakca: yes, the clean rule will rm all the tmp dir in debian
<dcordero> RainCT, i think that a packager never can touch the original "code" what is why i create my own .desktop
<ScottK> RainCT: Congratulations if I didn't say it already (I've lost track).
<geser> dcordero: sure it's allowed to touch upstream code. sometimes even necessary
<geser> dcordero: why not simply patch the upstream .desktop file?
<slytherin> I just updated to hardy. Why does synaptic show firefox as local package?
<ScottK> slytherin: #ubuntu+1
<Ng> quick question about .desktop files - am I right in thinking that blank translations are a really bad thing? (in that they'll present the user with blank menu items instead of falling back to the default)?
<devilsadvocate> hi.. is there any workaround if i cant get dput to work behind my proxy (http, squid, with authentication)
<soren> Ng: I wouldn't be surprised if that was the case.
<Ng> soren: I have a bug report suggesting it is ;/
<Ng> pretty silly of the menus, but whatever, I'll fix appropriately :)
<bddebian> Heya gang
<proppy> oy
<devilsadvocate> hm, let me rephrase - has anyone had any luck getting dput to ork with revu behind a proxy?
<slytherin> devilsadvocate: did you try setting proxy config from System->Preferences->Proxy?
<ScottK> devilsadvocate: REVU just uses http, so the proxy shouldn't have any REVU specific effects.
<jdong> dget uses curl and wget, both of which should respect HTTP_PROXY
<devilsadvocate> I've se the proxy in the gnome settings and exported http_proxy as well as ftp_proxy on the terminal in question
<devilsadvocate> cursory googling suggests that revu only allows ftp (as opposed to ftp, rsync, etc), although those posts seemed to be slightly dated
<devilsadvocate> wget works fine (with http_proxy)
<devilsadvocate> i've never used curl ...
<geser> Hi bddebian
<devilsadvocate> i've never used dput before, on any other server, so i dont know if the effect os revu-specific
<Adri2000> bug #184866 < does it look like an apport reported bug? I don't understand the dependencies output. eg. libwxgtk2.8-0 2.8.4.0 has never been in the archive... or is it 2.8.4.0-0ubuntuX truncated?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184866 in filezilla "Filezilla receives an X Window System error at launch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184866
<devilsadvocate> "Connection failed, aborting. Check your network (-2, 'Name or service not known')" is the exact error I get, soo after it says it is sending the file (via ftp)
<bddebian> Heya geser
 * bddebian hugs geser for being the only one that still says Hi to him.. ;-)
<tbutter> devilsadvocate: did you try to set FTP_PROXY ?
<paas> Hi, anybody in the mood to look at my first attempt of packaging a shared library? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1603
<geser> Adri2000: For me it doesn't look an apport generated bug and I'd also say that the libwxbase2.8-0 isn't truncated (the others aren't either, so why here)
<devilsadvocate> tbutter, yes, i did
<Adri2000> geser: so that user would be using wxwidgets2.8 packages coming from we-don't-know-where?
<devilsadvocate> does anyone use dput behind a proxy, so that i can figure out if its a problem on my computer itself or if dput cannot handle this?
<tbutter> devilsadvocate: it seems dput uses python ftplib and i can't find any reference that it supports proxies
<devilsadvocate> tbutter, so a fix must potentially come from as far upstream as python  ftplib?
<Adri2000> geser: I found it. it's the output of apt-cache showpkg. and I have exactly the same
<tbutter> devilsadvocate, i did not read the source so i am not sure. dputs ftp code is in /usr/share/dput/ftp.py and it does not have any special proxy handling
<devilsadvocate> tbutter, I'll look into it. thanks for the pointer
<\sh> Seveas, ping would you like to do me a favour and tell ubotu to join #ubuntu-wine :)
<\sh> ftplib doesn't have proxy support looks like
<\sh> pydoc ftplib doesn't have any reference
<devilsadvocate> tbutter, a little dev question - if i modify /usr/share/dput/ftp.py and then run dput again, the changes should be reflected in the program right?
<Adri2000> geser: actually the versions are those from Depends:, not those of the packages installed... I understand it better now :)
<ScottK> devilsadvocate: Yes.
<devilsadvocate> \sh , tbutter  -  http://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-list/2004-October/288418.html
<devilsadvocate> ScottK, thanks
<devilsadvocate> i would say ftplib doesnt have proxy support
<\sh> devilsadvocate, yes...that's a normal way of connecting ot real site via a proxy
<\sh> devilsadvocate, with a ftp client...this should work as well with dput...saying ftp host= <proxy server> username: anonymous@ftp.ubuntu.com or whatever...but this depends as well on your used ftp proxy software
<devilsadvocate> that makes it a littletroublesome if the proxy requires authentication of its own ..
<devilsadvocate> ok. i'll try to see if i can setup some form of workaround
<slytherin> Currently ant has a Depends - java-gcj-compat-dev | java-virtual-machine. Shouldn't it be java-gcj-compat-dev | java2-compiler ?
<man-di> slytherin: it should be java-gcj-compat-dev | java2-runtime currently
<mok0> wtf does dpatch change the mode of the .dpatch files?
<man-di> java2-compiler stands for a compiler without runtime and class library
<mok0> damned annoying
<slytherin> man-di: Really. But sun-java5-jdk, sun-hava6-jdk and gcj all provide package java2-comiler
<man-di> slytherin: I'm working on a proposal to fix this mess once and forever
<slytherin> man-di: Thanks. :-)
<slytherin> man-di: I understood what you meant by compiler without runtime. You are referring to jikes and kaffe, right?
<man-di> jikes, kcj, javac, ecj
<man-di> javac as in (a simple java compiler related to nothing else)
<frafu> RainCT: thanks for your review of mousetweaks. In your first comment, I suppose that the package has to close the need packaging bug of mousetweaks!? Could you please confirm? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1586
<LucidFox> frafu> Yes, file a needs-packaging bug if one already doesn't exist, and close it in the changelog
<LucidFox> by using the (LP: #xxx) notation
<frafu> LucidFox: thanks
<rulus> Can someone have a look at gtkvd (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gtkvd)? It should be ready for advocation :) Thanks!
<LucidFox> Gah, and I won't even be able to apply for MOTU until after the last REVU day :(
<RainCT> frafu: indeed
 * RainCT is back
<frafu> RainCT: And concerning the priority, it should be optional instead of extra. Correct? (I interpreted the "special requirements" in the debian policy with regard to the user, and not with regard to other software).
<RainCT> frafu: probably
<Coper> Hi can someone look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=console-freecell Thanks.
<frafu> RainCT: ok; thanks again for the review
<RainCT> frafu: thanks for packaging it :)
<siretart> sistpoty|work: 'root@sparky:/srv/revu-production# bzr st' is now 'clean'. "bzr merge --uncommitted" works exactly as I expected :)
<sistpoty|work> siretart: excellent. Thanks a lot!
<saivann> RainCT : ping
<sistpoty|work> siretart: will try this tonight or tomorrow evening :)
<RainCT> saivann: pong
<siretart> sistpoty|work: just remember to never commit in /srv/revu-production. you may edit and pull changes in only
<saivann> RainCT : Hi, I worked on the point you told me to fix yesterday, it's on REVU
<saivann> RainCT : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=simdock
<sistpoty|work> siretart: ok, will obey this
<gouki> Can anyone point me to information about the repositories? Number of packages, what software is used to create the repositories... ?
<frafu> Could anybody please review mousetweaks: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1604  It would be great if it makes it into hardy as the corresponding gui will be in hardy. (a11y tab of the mouse control panel)
<saivann> gouki : What do you mean, you want to create a repository on your personnal computer?
<sistpoty|work> gouki: you can find out about the number of packages by the packages files under /var/lib/apt/lists (just do a cat source_section-arch_Packages.list | grep Package: | wc -l)
<sistpoty|work> that should at least give you an estimation
<crimsun> Launchpad also exposes it, e.g., https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy
<gouki> Thanks all. That should do it.
<gouki> Nice.
<tuxmaniac> bddebian, those scripts are necessary to set the environment variables.
<RainCT> saivann: have you tried installing the .deb?
<RainCT> saivann: W: simdock: spelling-error-in-description Gnome GNOME
<saivann> RainCT : Is that what you get when you try to install it?
<RainCT> saivann: no, that's what I get if I let lintian check the .deb :)
<tuxmaniac> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54074/ can someone give me a hint as to what the problem could be on those lintian warnings, the line numbers mentioned seem to be OK for me
<saivann> RainCT : Let me check..
<saivann> RainCT : I've installed simdock on Gutsy and Hardy before we changed some details in the package and it was working great, but I'm testing it again now
<RainCT> tuxmaniac: perhaps there's some special character on line 13
<saivann> RainCT : I don't have that error when I run lintian against the binary deb or the dsc file, what does that error means?
<RainCT> saivann: probably because you have an older version (I use lintian and linda from Hardy). Well, it means that "Gnome" should be "GNOME", as that is the official spelling :P
<saivann> RainCT : In the control file?
<crimsun> yes, in the control file (and/or its template)
<RainCT> saivann: yes, in the description. but this isn't that important... tell me once you finished checking if the .deb works right and I'll advocate :)
<saivann> RainCT : I've found that linda says that my standard-version in the control file is wrong, I used 3.7.3, should it be 3.7.2?
<RainCT> saivann: no, 3.7.3 is right. linda is outdated (there is no version for 3.7.3 yet)
<RainCT> saivann: ah btw, if you later change the description, "( like OS X )" should be "(like OS X)"
<saivann> RainCT : Great, I just tested simdock on Hardy within virtualbox and in Gutsy. In Hardy, I get a error message saying that the background image is missing ( it seems to be a problem with the alpha 3 release, the background image is indeed missing ), unless that error message, simdock appears and works
<saivann> RainCT : On Gutsy there's no problem at all
<saivann> RainCT : I can update the description of (like OS X) and GNOME
<RainCT> saivann: okay. ping me once the new upload is in REVU
<saivann> RainCT : Ok, it's uploaded, I'll ping you once it will appear in REVU
<RainCT> saivann: Advocated :)
<saivann> RainCT : Thanks very much for your help and your guidance :)
<DRebellion> Hi, i'm having some trouble building a source package using debuild. Pasted: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/54076/
<saivann> RainCT : Should I do something else on this or MOTUs will do the next steps?
<RainCT> saivann: you still need to fins a second advocate, and he will upload it if he's happy with your package too.
<saivann> RainCT : Ok thanks
<RainCT> Anyone up for reviewing saivann's package (http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=simdock)?
<dcordero> RainCT, i have problems changing the .desktop file in build directory, if i do that, everytime that i try to execute debuild. Automately the .desktop files on build/ are downgraded to the original status.  I dont know why
<RainCT> saivann: np, thank *you* for contributing to Ubuntu :)
<tuxmaniac> RainCT, but doing a nroff, generates the man page cleanly
<saivann> RainCT : It's always a pleasure to do so :) I love ubuntu
<DRebellion> Fixed problem by changing urgency= in changelog.
<yamal> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=sabnzbdplus is looking for reviewers; package should be in quite reasonable shape by now.
<RainCT> frafu: «Newest version on remote site is 2.21.90, local version is 2.21.5»
<frafu> RainCT: yes, I know, but I was told by another motu to continue with the 2.21.5 version in revu
<\sh> hmm..what happend to virtualbox-ose-modules on amd64?
<RainCT> frafu: oh.. why?
<dcordero> RainCT, sorry i have just found the problem, thanks anyway
<RainCT> dcordero: nice, what was is it?
<frafu> RainCT: to quote him: " By the way, I would suggest waiting till the package has ben uploaded to the archive, before attempting to get the latest version included. a lot less work that way."
<dcordero> RainCT, the original .desktop file are create from a file.desktop.in when the package is compile
<dcordero> i had to change the desktop,in file
<frafu> RainCT: Or did I get him wrong?
<RainCT> frafu: hm.. I don't see how it would make more work. and don't updating it now would mean needing to get it sponsored twice (and FeatureFreeze will soon be here).
<geser> \sh: grab them from LP if you don't want to wait till they get NEWed
<frafu> RainCT: sponsored twice? what do you mean?
<RainCT> frafu: get two advocates in REVU for the current version, and then get another sponsor in LP for the update
<frafu> RainCT: In what sense is launchpad involved (apart the need-packaging bug)?
<RainCT> frafu: for updating 2.21.5 (once it's in the repos) to 2.21.90
<frafu> RainCT: I will package the new version
<paas> Hi, I was wondering about the procedure now that I've updated my package to REVU. Should one just wait or should one periodically ask for reviewers on this channel. By the way my package is over herehttp://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=libtuxcap, :-) thanks
<RainCT> frafu: cool. do you know how to do it? (well, just let 'uscan' download the new version and copy the debian/ directory you created there)
<frafu> RainCT: but the patches and the manpages in debian are already in the 2.21.90 and running uscan (when I fixed the watch file) did not remove the patches and the manpages in debian. Do I have to remove them manualy?
<RainCT> frafu: yes, uscan won't do any change to debian/. you have to copy it into the directory it created and adjust it for the new version manually
<sistpoty|work> paas: basically just wait... however being around and asking from time to time might motivate some reviewers ;)
<paas> sistpoty: hehe, ok I get it ;-) thanks
<sistpoty|work> np
<frafu> RainCT: The new version will not need dpatch anymore; can I leave dpatch the rules file even if it is not needed anymore?
<RainCT> frafu: sure
<frafu> RainCT:  I will give it a try;
<Lure> if I am original packager and set Maintainer to my ubuntu.com address, do I still need to update-maintainer?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField does not say anything about this
<Lure> and I get this warning "dpkg-source: warning: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but there is no XSBC-Original-Maintainer field" when packaging
<sistpoty|work> Lure: imho you don't need to do this (would be strange to have xsbc-orig-maintainer==maintainer)
<Lure> sistpoty|work: same feeling here (even though Maintainer would be MOTU list, while Original would be me with u.c address)
<Lure> sistpoty|work: but then why we have that warning?
<sistpoty|work> Lure: well, imho you can list yourself as maintainer to indicate that *you* know the package best
<sistpoty|work> Lure: for the warning, I guess only looking at dpkg-source will give the information ;)
<Lure> sistpoty|work: I am actually fine going any way, I would just like to know what is expected (not to get some complaint when may package reaches archive)
<sistpoty|work> Lure: if the package is buildable as is, there won't be problems just for the maintainer field ;)
<tuxmaniac> can someone help out with a second pair of eyes for this package http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=alliance
<geser> Lure: it's probably to hard to determine if you missed the XSBS-O-M or if you don't need it
<Lure> geser: ok, I will probably do update-maintainer just to get rid of dkpg-source warning
<Seveas> ubotu, join #ubuntu-wine
<Seveas> \sh --^
<frafu> RainCT: will dpatch make problems if I remove the whole patches directory in debian, or do I have to leave the patches directory with an empty 00list file?
<RainCT> frafu: I'm not sure but I don't think that it will complain
<frafu> RainCT: I will try and see
<tuxmaniac> frafu, the patches will have to be in debian/patches directory
<frafu> tuxmaniac: I am upgrading a package to the new release and the patches are not needed anymore...
<tuxmaniac> frafu, then I think you can completely drop patches folder. not sure again
<RainCT> is any ~compiz guy around?
<frafu> tuxmaniac: ok
<crimsun> Amaranth: ^
<frafu> I will be back in about an hour
<Amaranth> RainCT: What's up?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<RainCT> Amaranth: it seems that there's already emerald 0.6, is there any reason why hardy still has a 0.3 snapshot?
<Amaranth> RainCT: None of us really care about emerald, I guess
<RainCT> Amaranth: ah, great :P
<Amaranth> I accept bzr branches :P
<vemon> hmm. my pbuilder thinks that libcurl3 is unavailable to "apt-get". i wonder what wrong
<vemon> it seems to be in the repositories
<RainCT> Amaranth: I'm branching :)
<RainCT> btw, do updates need an advocate from another MOTU or does this only apply to new packages?
<crimsun> vemon: which release?
<geser> RainCT: only new packages need an other ACK, updates (like new upstream version) can be uploaded directly
<nixternal> OK, I will put to rest the myth about "Vitamin C and fighting colds"!
<nixternal> OK, I will also make sure that I post what I am saying in the correct window too :p
<RainCT> geser: thanks
<RainCT> omg.. how can I checkout from git? :P
<geser> RainCT: nobody stops you from asking for other opinions as you should fix what you break :)
<zul> nixternal: i hear beer works good for that
<nixternal> I don't even want to think about beer
<tuxmaniac> anybody game for reviewing / advocating http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=alliance
<nixternal> I have been so ill for the past week...I have spent a good 75% of the last week in bed
<crimsun> I'm taking a sick day myself, hence my overactivity on IRC.  :-)
 * sistpoty|work only gets sick from looking at his code
<Kopfgeldjaeger> *updating xmoto package to 0.4.0*
<nixternal> crimsun: ya, 2 lines in IRC today for you is definitely overactivity :p
<nixternal> I am up to a gallon of OJ a day now
<nixternal> I have gone from not liking OJ to absolutely loving it
<nixternal> I wonder if that will work with brussle sprouts too :p
 * Seveas feeds nixternal a gallon of sprouts
<Seveas> nixternal, they're good with madeira sauce and grilled potatoes
<nixternal> it is hard for me to believe they are good, but grilled tators sound good to me :)
<nixternal> madeira sauce, don't know if I have ever tried it before
<nixternal> but anything to mask the taste of them I am sure is an improvement :)
<\sh> Seveas, did you get my question some hours ago? :)
<Seveas> \sh, about ubotu ?
<\sh> Seveas, yepp
<Seveas> scroll a bit back :)
<Seveas> <Seveas> ubotu, join #ubuntu-wine
<Seveas> <Seveas> \sh --^
<\sh> Seveas, hmm...didn't work ;)
 * LaserJock grows to dislike Multiverse more every day :-)
<sistpoty|work> he
<sistpoty|work> +h
<LaserJock> these packages don't originate from Debian
<LaserJock> and I'm switching "upstreams" whose packaging is completely different
<LaserJock> I need to remove 3 packages and add in like 5
<sistpoty|work> nice
<LaserJock> yeah, and some of the new source packages build binaries with the same name as the old old source package
<LaserJock> it's a little confusing
<crimsun> I don't think an archive removal is necessary.  See what the Kubuntu guys did to handle KDE 4.
<LaserJock> and then I'm gonna try to do some sort of debconf/postinst thing to migrate people
<crimsun> However, I did not follow it extremely closely, so there's a good chance I simply didn't see some sort of removal.
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> is it ok for 2 different source packages to build the same binary?
<LaserJock> I imagine not
<crimsun> "ok" or recommended?
<geser> LaserJock: the binary package with the higher versions wins
<crimsun> it's perfectly "ok" but not recommended for trivial lack of clarity
<geser> it had happened in the past already the two source package build the same binary package
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> I would have thought that wouldn't have been allowed
<crimsun> it's perfectly allowed.  Keep in mind that you can Conflicts.
<ScottK> LaserJock: You might look at what viewvc/viewcvs did in Gutsy.
<LaserJock> well yeah, I'd just need it around until I remove the old packages
<RainC1> dcordero: you don't need to dh_install the manpages (that's already done by setup.py, which is called above) and please modify your changelog entry ("Added .desktop file" => "Fixed .desktop files") and move the (LP: #xxx) to the point about he icon
 * sistpoty|work needs to head home
<sistpoty|work> cya
<LaserJock> is anybody gonna cry if I don't put these package on REVU?
<crimsun> I doubt it.
<crimsun> (Recommending things is easier when the source package is available, however.)
<\sh> preparing drupal5.7
 * LucidFox is still waiting for somebody to package tomcat6 :(
<\sh> -ENOJAVA4ME :)
<dcordero> RainCT,  ok
<\sh> geser, http://lists.gnupg.org/pipermail/gnupg-devel/2008-January/024232.html :) cjwatsons key is somehow a bit strange ;)
<rjmyst3> hello
<jeromeg> i accidently uploaded a package to upload.ubuntu.com
<jeromeg> it was supposed to be for my ppa
<jeromeg> what shall I do ?
<StevenK> jeromeg: You'll get a nasty e-mail saying don't do that.
<jeromeg> StevenK: ok, it will be removed autmatically ?
<crimsun> it won't even be processed.
<StevenK> jeromeg: Right, so don't worry about it.
<jeromeg> ok thank you both
<rjmyst3> bddebian: I've fixed the issues that you pointed out, would you mind taking another look?
<LaserJock> hmm, I wonder if we would want Soyuz to reject any uploads with "ppa" in the version?
<LaserJock> I get worried sometimes that I'm gonna slip
<bddebian> rjmyst3: I'm a little swamped today but I will try.
<rjmyst3> bddebian: thank you, I know I've been bugging you a lot lately, but I feel like the package is really close, and I want to finish it up
<bddebian> rjmyst3: Believe me, I understand that :-)
<\sh> LaserJock, well, if your package is named with something line "*~ppa" then everything else is > then ~ppa when I understand the versioning scheme correctly
<LaserJock> \sh: not everything is >
<LaserJock> if I'm doing a new upstream version in a PPA it's likely to have a higher version than what's in the archives
<\sh> LaserJock, yes...but if you have 0.9.53-0ubuntu1 in the archive, your new version is 0.9.54-0ubuntu1~ppa in your ppa...then 0.9.54-0ubutu1 > 0.9.54-0ubuntu1~ppa
<rjmyst3> bddebian: now that you're familiar with wxformbuilder, do you know of any other MOTU's that might be interested? - so I can beg them for reviews :)
<\sh> LaserJock, so you could be happy to upload a real 0.9.54-0ubuntu1 version directly after your wrong upload
<\sh> LaserJock, but I could be wrong, when I see what hacks I'm doing now for wine to fix this crap shlibs problem
<LaserJock> \sh: ah, I see. You're saying it's easy to "fix" your mistake in that sense
<\sh> LaserJock, yepp
<LaserJock> but if you didn't mean to do a new upstream version ....
<LaserJock> we're screwed ;-)
<\sh> LaserJock, well, yes :)
<saivann> Is there someone who will like to take a look at my package http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=simdock?  I have already one advocate
<\sh> LaserJock, that's why I'm trying to set the default upload path to something insane like /dev/null or so
<\sh> oh man...I need a functioning vmware or virtualbox for amd64
<\sh> hmm...what was the magic keyboard shortcut to make a screenshot in gnome?
<kai^sds> the print key
<\sh> yay...that's easy
<\sh> ;)
<smarter> afternoon everybody ;)
<frafu> Could anybody please review the mousetweaks package: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1609  It would be great if it makes it into hardy as the corresponding gui will be in hardy. (a11y tab of the mouse control panel)
<kai^sds> \sh: you can also press alt-print to make a screenshot of a single window
<\sh> kai^sds, well, somehow "Print" doesn't work...at least tells me gimp that...
<kai^sds> "print" should open a dialog that asks you for a filename
<kai^sds> in contrast to windows where it only copys the screenshot to the clipboard
<\sh> kai^sds, ah...now I see it works not when the mouse is in the panel :)
<\sh> kai^sds, and this I want to shoot ;)
<kai^sds> ok ;)
<\sh> kai^sds, so this is something for -desktop ,)
<smarter> Could anyone please review my extremetuxracer package? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=extremetuxracer It should be good enough now ;)
<frafu> I updated the mousetweaks package in revu by using the new upstream release from last sunday
<frafu> My question: once in universe, will the package continue to be updated by the archive admin?
<james_w> frafu: not if it can't be synced from somewhere else, e.g. Debian.
<frafu> it is in gnome
<james_w> frafu: yes, but that is upstream, it needs someone to take care of it and update to new upstream versions.
<james_w> frafu: Hopefully you would play a part in that, though others may be interested.
<james_w> frafu: you say it corresponds to a tab in the mouse preferences of gnome now?
<frafu> james_w: yes; the tab will appear in gnome 2.21.5
<frafu> hardy still uses the gnome control center 2.21.4
<james_w> frafu: and so what happens when your package isn't installed?
<frafu> A dialog that tells to install it
<frafu> james_w: you said: "yes, but that is upstream, it needs someone to take care of it and update to new upstream versions". Do you mean that it needs someone in ubuntu to take care of it, or were you talking about upstream?
<james_w> frafu: yeah, in ubuntu. Most packages can't just be upgraded to a new version in ubuntu when a new upstream is released, they need a manual step.
<james_w> I mean it is not possible to do it in practice, and it doesn't work in many cases even in theory.
<ryanakca> why does basic256 always go into Lost & Found in the menu? http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/basic256-0801302110/basic256-0.9.2/debian/basic256.desktop
<frafu> james_w: and the person doing the update has to be a motu, I suppose?
<james_w> frafu: or a core-dev, or someone who is just sponsored. (e.g. you)
<james_w> but the process is much easier in that case.
<frafu> james_w: what will be the process if a sponsor does? Will the sponsor have to prepare the package and post it on launchpad?
<james_w> ryanakca: http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/latest/apa.html
<RainCT> frafu: yep
<frafu> s/does/does it
<james_w> ryanakca: that suggests you add Education;Science to the categories. Maybe that will help.
<RainCT> frafu: eh, not the sponsor but the person who will be sponsored
<frafu> what is the difference?
<dcordero> RainCT, are you sure that the setup.py install the manpage? i think that it dont do it :/
<RainCT> dcordero: the manpage no, the .desktop files
<ryanakca> james_w: ah, lol, I thought it suggested to put ComputerScience to the categories :)
<frafu> I suppose that I am currently the sponsor of mousetweaks for ubuntu!?
<james_w> ryanakca: yes, it suggests those in addition
<ryanakca> oh, ok
<james_w> ryanakca: I think it suggests you end up with ComputerScience;Education;Science
<RainCT> frafu: no, you are the guy being sponsored :P
<james_w> I don't know how that transforms to the menu, perhaps ubuntu only considers the larger categories.
<RainCT> frafu: and the sponsors are those who advocate you
<dcordero> RainCT, ;)
<frafu> RainCT:ah, ok  8-)
<RainCT> frafu: I think that the short description has to start with a lowercase letter. Beside that it looks okay to me now :)
<dcordero> uff it's hard that tasks of packaging. I am fixing a simply bug and i have a lot of errors
<frafu> RainCT:i will change that right away and do a new upload... ok?
<RainCT> dcordero: heh well, you will get used to it (to doing it right, not do have a lot of errors :P)
<dcordero> when i think about package one big package like kde or something like that, my mind is going crazy haha
<RainCT> frafu: ok :)
<RainCT> dcordero: haha well, same here :P
<RainCT> dcordero: but KDE is actually a lot of packages
<frafu> RainCT: upload done;
<frafu> Waiting for revu to show it...
<ryanakca> Since feature freeze is looming, and last time I uploaded a package to debian, it took a few weeks to process, would it be safe to upload the same package to both Ubuntu & Debian, or would I have to modify the ubuntu copy to -0ubuntu1 ?
<RainCT> ryanakca: -0ubuntu1
<ryanakca> RainCT: okies
<blueyed> If a project uses versions like 4.3pre1 .. 4.3pre13 .. 4.3final, should I use "4.3~pre1-0ubuntu1 .. 4.3~pre13-0ubuntu1 .. 4.3-0-ubuntu1" for the ubuntu package?
<RainCT> blueyed: /me thinks so
<frafu> To come back to the discussion about the process of updating a package in universe: What happens after the sponsored person has put the update on launchpad? (I suppose that he has to file a bug containing the updated debianized package!?) Does the sponsored person have to notify a motu?
<RainCT> blueyed: yes. else 4.3pre1 would be > 4.3 (final)
<blueyed> RainCT: ok, will go with that scheme then, thanks.
<RainCT> frafu: the process is documented on wiki.ubuntu.com. you have to upload I don't remember what (previously it was an interdiff, but now I think they changed it) and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<RainCT> dcordero: great, I'm uploading it :)
<ryanakca> Can a REVU admin look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54117/ please? Upload failed and suggests to run dcut, but either I don't have permission to run it, or its not supported
<frafu> RainCT: ok, I will have a look at the wiki;  by the way, the updated version has appeared on revu :)
<RainCT> ryanakca: iirc it is disabled on REVU
<ryanakca> RainCT: so how do I upload?
<frafu> ryanakca: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<geser> \sh: did you get the virtualbox-ose-modules from LP or are you waiting?
<blueyed> geser: it's stuck in new..
<geser> blueyed: I know but \sh searches them
<RainCT> wow, Launchpad Janitor is fast :P
<\sh> geser, yeah I found them somehow on LP :)
<RainCT> frafu: well, I just did my first upload :)
<RainCT> dcordero I mean ^
<frafu> RainCT: Do  you mean mousetweaks is now in universe?
<RainCT> frafu: advocated :)
<RainCT> frafu: no, that was for dcordero, sorry
<frafu> ah, ok
<RainCT> frafu: but I just advocated mousetweaks (now you just need to find another advocate)
<frafu> RainCT: you advocated the wrong version; you advocated the version with the upper short description)
<RainCT> damn.. if someone fixes my pidgin crashes I give him a cookie :P
 * RainCT just found another bug in REVU
<frafu> RainCT: Thanks for advocating and above all thanks for all your help :)
<RainCT> frafu: no problem, thanks for contributing to Ubuntu :)
<crimsun> jdstrand: if the security team doesn't already have enough work :), there's bug 185534.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185534 in pulseaudio "[SECURITY] Fix unchecked setuid() return values (feisty-security, gutsy)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185534
<jdstrand> crimsun: thanks.  I am aware of it
<jdstrand> crimsun: that priority is inflated
<joejaxx> that was fun
 * joejaxx is happy now :D
<crimsun> jdstrand: sure, you guys are the setters of the priority.  I only gave it an initial value.
<jdstrand> crimsun: not vulnerable in the default install, and it's questionable we would be with LSMs installed
<jdstrand> crimsun: oh no problem, just mentioning it :)
<frafu> RainCT: I have to leave now; congratulations for your first upload; bye
<RainCT> frafu: thanks, see you :)
<frafu> RainCT: cheers :-)
<dcordero> how, my first fix :)
<RainCT> is there a way to avoid ubotu from telling me stuff following instructions from a certain person (without blocking all ubotu messages)?
<RainCT> dcordero: gratz :)
<dcordero> thanks RainCT really you has been who has fixed the bug haha
<RainCT> dcordero: heh heads up, I'm sure you will need less tries for your next debdiff :)
<RainCT> well, /me is going to do homework now..
<dcordero> i hope
<Coper> If I want to add a new package to ubuntu what version number should it have if it's name is package-1.0?
<smarter> Coper: 1.0-0ubuntu1
<Coper> hmm okej, i got 1.0-1ubuntu1 then creating it with dh_make
<emgent> \sh, here?
<\sh> emgent, sure
<emgent> like join to ubuntu-pentest ?
<\sh> emgent, sure :)
<emgent> ok cool, just a moment :)
<\sh> emgent, no hurry...I'm just about going off because wife's coming home :)
<emgent> \sh, done hehe
<emgent> :D
<emgent> jdstrand, i can add u too ?
<Coper> What should I do with this two warnings? "warning: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address" and "warning: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but there is no XSBC-Original-Maintainer field" get them when I run debuild -S -sa
<\sh> hmm...
<james_w> Coper: make MOTU the maintainer, and yourself XSBC-Original-Maintainer
<\sh> I'm adding something like debian/<package>.substvars and after debuild -S it disappeared.
<\sh> -EVERYSTRANGE
<ScottK2> Coper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField
<jdstrand> Coper: use 'update-maintainer'
<jdstrand> Coper: it'll do it for you automagically
<jdstrand> emgent: sure! :)
<emgent> :)
<squentin> I'd like a ubuntu package to be updated, I opened a bug (#156886) 3 months ago, but no answer. Would uploading the new package myself to REVU help ? There's really no change that affect packaging.
<\sh> ok I'm off now
<persia> squentin: Take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing under "Preparing new revisions".  You likely want to attach an interdiff to the bug.
<Coper> Must my name be in XSBC-Original-Maintainer or is it just for fun? :)
<RainCT> Coper: put it there :)
<squentin> persia: thanks, I'll look
<RainCT> Coper: I'm not sure if it's a "must", but it does no harm, but anyway it can't do any harm ;)
<Coper> I have made a new dput to revu does anyone have a minute over to check it when revu has been updated?
<james_w> Could someone clarify? The REVU messages to ubuntu-motu are notices that the package has been uploaded to the archive?
<ScottK2> Yes
<geser> james_w: yes, send by the MOTU doing the upload
<dcordero> if you fix a bug in a package name package-1.0~beta5 what is the version after fixing? package-1.0~beta5ubuntu1 ???
<ScottK2> dcordero: Yes.
<RainCT> dcordero: yes, but that's an unusual package version..
<RainCT> :P
<jpatrick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54132/ - can someone help me with this?
<slangasek> dcordero: presumably, "package" is the package name, and "1.0~beta5" is really the upstream version number?
<dcordero> slangasek, yep Bug #187420
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187420 in gtwitter ".desktop file missing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187420
<pochu> Anyone could have a look to http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=falconpl ? The package looks fine to me, but I'd like to have a second advocate.
<dcordero> jpatrick, /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ldomino <--- Do you have this library installed?
<RainCT> dcordero: that is Version: 1.0~beta-5
<slangasek> dcordero: ah, then the version number is "1.0~beta-5", not "1.0~beta5"; there's a crucial difference :)
<slangasek> so yes, 1.0~beta-5ubuntu1 for the fixed version
<RainCT> dcordero: so 1.0~beta means that it's upstream version 1.0 Beta, the -5 that it is the 5th revision in Debian, and the ubuntu1 that it's the first revision in Ubuntu
<TheMuso> n/c
<dcordero> ups, sorry i miss a - in the way
<TheMuso> ugh
<jpatrick> dcordero: that's the thing it's trying to build..
<RainCT> dcordero: dh_desktop  should be below
<RainCT> dcordero: where most of the other dh_* calls are (sorry, I don't have time to check how that section is called right now)
<dcordero> ok
<RainCT> dcordero: also, feel free to add this to the manpage   Comment[ca]=Controleu la vostra compta de Twitter    :)
<RainCT> *desktop file
<dcordero> Viva catalonia !! ;)
<RainCT> :D
<ScottK2> jpatrick: Do you build-dep on kdebase-devel?
<jpatrick> ScottK2: yes
<ScottK2> Hmmm.  That's all Google had to offer.  No great ideas then.
<jpatrick> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 6), cdbs, automake1.9, kdebase-dev, libqt3-mt-dev
<ScottK2> jpatrick: How about kdelibs4-dev?
<jpatrick> ScottK2: pulled in by kdebase-dev
<ScottK2> OK.
<ScottK2> Back to dunno then.  Sorry.
 * jpatrick tests his new rules file
<jpatrick> ScottK2: it's a Debian problem, cos on Kubuntu it works fine :)
<slangasek> jpatrick: does your debian/rules install target use DESTDIR?
<jpatrick> slangasek: no
<slangasek> ok, what does your install target look like? are you overriding prefix= instead?
<jpatrick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54136/
<slangasek> er, heh
<jpatrick> I've added the last three lines since last build failure^^
<warp10> If a package is licensed as "public domain" in Debian, should it be synced in universe or multiverse?
<slangasek> jpatrick: well, that kind of relinking should only happen when installing with make install prefix= instead of make install DESTDIR=; but as this is outside of your control with cdbs, at best I guess it could be a cdbs bug in Debian
<slangasek> warp10: universe
<warp10> slangasek: ok, thank you
<TheMuso> mousetweaks neesd a second advocate. If a MOTU has time, please look it over.
<mok0> jpatrick: is --as-needed kosher?
<jpatrick> mok0: kosher?
<mok0> is it correct
<jpatrick> mok0: no idea but it's how it's done in another debian package
<jpatrick> and yay, it still fails
<slangasek> jpatrick: please don't cargo-cult build options if you don't understand them :)
<mok0> there's been a long debate about it the other day on d-d
<slangasek> ISTR that --as-needed and KDE don't get along too well in general...
<jpatrick> slangasek: it worked in the other package...
<RainCT> what do you guys think about bug 186305?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186305 in wmaker "Merge wmaker 0.92.0-7 from Debian(Unstable)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186305
<joejaxx> ohh window maker
<RainCT> the only change in -7 is that it has a new maintainer :P
<ScottK2> RainCT: I'd say don't bother then if we have -6
<RainCT> but -6ubuntu1 has two Maintainer: fields in debian/control (one of which should be XSBC-O-M)
<mok0> slangasek: what was the conclusion  on the discussion?
<mok0> I didn't read all of it
<slangasek> mok0: I think we agreed to disagree ;)
<mok0> slangasek: heh
<RainCT> ScottK2: still think it isn't worth it?
<ScottK2> RainCT: Then that's a bug in -6ubuntu1 that ought to be fixed.  May as well fix it that way.
<ScottK2> So I'd go ahead then.
<TheMuso> Has anybody ever tried writing a debian/watch file for a googlecode project? From what I've found, its not possible...
<RainCT> ScottK2: okay, I'll upload then. Thanks!
<ScottK2> RainCT: I didn't look at the debdiff, just commenting in general
<LaserJock> TheMuso: what's the problem with it?
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Well, if you try and go to the files/ dir of a project, you get a 404.
<TheMuso> take http://liblouis.googlecode.com. If you try to go to http://liblouis.googlecode.com/files/ you get a 404, but tarballs are stored in that dir.
<ScottK2> TheMuso: Did you check to see if Debian has a special process for googlecode like they do for sourceforge?
<TheMuso> ScottK2: No I haven't yet.
<TheMuso> ScottK2: I am not sure where I would find such information however.
<ScottK2> man uscan is where I'd look
<pochu> TheMuso: can't you do the webpage one? there should be a link to the file somewhere
<james_w> There's nothing in the uscan code that I can see.
<james_w> though the sf handling was external to start with.
<vorian> I just had a watchfile for google code
<vorian> let me find it
<TheMuso> vorian: Ooo sweet, thanks.
<vorian> np :)
<TheMuso> pochu: There is, but how do you tell uscan to scrape?
<james_w> TheMuso: that's what it does anyway.
<TheMuso> james_w: Ah ok.
<james_w> as long as the links are fairly obvious it should find it.
<TheMuso> Hrm ok. I'l give that a try.
<james_w> It normally scrapes the directory indices.
<TheMuso> vorian: If you can find the one you did however, that would also be great.
<vorian> TheMuso: checking :)
<vorian> report
<vorian> dangit
<vorian> no such luck TheMuso, sorry about that
<TheMuso> vorian: Its fine, I think I've found what I need in the manpage.
<vorian> kk
<TheMuso> vorian: Thanks anyway.
<vorian> no problem
<RainCT> ScottK2: sure, that's all what I was asking for, I'll check it before uploading, of course. :)
<mok0> slangasek: --as-needed is not supported by Gentoo
<mok0> "this flag is not considered safe for production use and not supported in any way by Gentoo."
 * ScottK doesn't know the specifics, but if Gentoo thinks something is unsafe ....
<mok0> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/asneeded.xml
<mok0> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2007/12/msg00265.html
<slangasek> mok0: hee
<mok0> Just a pointer to the beginning of the discussion :-)
<mok0> ... in case anyone here wants to investigate..
<Pyromaniac_> wow
<Pyromaniac_> im an irc virgin no longer
<nixternal> hahaha
<blueyed> Does somebody have a ppc for testbuilding around?
<blueyed> I might have a fix for 184218
<blueyed> bug 184218
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184218 in pbuilder "FTBFS in latest archive rebuild test" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184218
<blueyed> geser: ^^ do you think that is the same s/-a/-s/ issue as with virtualbox-ose-modules?
<desertc> *waves*
<Seveas> blueyed, I could have if it would boot from an ubuntu cd :/
<TheMuso> blueyed: Yes, I have a ppc. Let me boot it, and update its chroots.
<desertc> I'm watching a Debian package take shape.  I believe it is already packaged and in their repository (perhaps).  Will Ubuntu necessarily start distributing this package, or are there extra steps to ensure it gets into the Ubuntu repositories, too?
<desertc> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=444144
<ubotu> Debian bug 444144 in wnpp "ITP: adanaxisgpl -- FPS game in 4 spatial dimensions" [Wishlist,Fixed]
<TheMuso> desertc: You need to request it be synced.
<geser> blueyed: could really fix it as pbuilder is arch:all (build in i386) and pbuilder-uml is i386 and amd64 only
<desertc> TheMuso: Is that a wishlist bug, then?
<TheMuso> desertc: Yes, but the easiest way to do it, is to file a sync request bug, and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors, for a MOTU to approve it.
<blueyed> geser: would be great.
<geser> blueyed: but pbuilder-uml is already in P-a-s listed
<blueyed> TheMuso: http://codeprobe.de/tmp/pbuilder_0.177ubuntu1.dsc
<desertc> TheMuso: Thanks for your advice.  I think this package will be of benefit to the Ubuntu community.  The developer really stands behind his Linux version.
<desertc> (The commercial version also runs great in Ubuntu.)  :)
<TheMuso> blueyed: But pbuilder is arch all is it not?
<blueyed> geser: P-a-s?
<geser> blueyed: looking at the build records I guess that bug can be closed as this error happens on ppc and the source package gets only build on i386 and amd64
<blueyed> TheMuso: see the bug report.. it fails on ppc (it has binary-arch for != i386/amd64)
<geser> Packages-arch-specific: http://cvs.debian.org/srcdep/Packages-arch-specific?root=dak&view=markup
<geser> an override on which arch a package should get build
<geser> TheMuso: pbuilder is arch all, but pbuilder-uml is i386/amd64
<geser> TheMuso: but pbuilder gets also only build on those arch, so I'd say the bug can be ignored (set to invalid)
<blueyed> geser: but closing the bug would be wrong, as it seems that pbuilder does not get build for ppc at all..?!
<blueyed> geser: isn't "pbuilder" supposed to be available on ppc?
<geser> blueyed: the binary package "pbuilder" is arch:all and arch:all packages get build by the i386 buildd
<RainCT> good  night
<blueyed> geser: ahh.. I see.
<geser> the source package "pbuilder" gets tried to build on ppc normally
<blueyed> RainCT: sleep well.
<geser> *get never tried*
<RainCT> :P
<TheMuso> ok so I don't need to test anything then.
<blueyed> geser: so, the bug is really invalid, but it would do no harm to fix it, correct?
<blueyed> TheMuso: please do, as far as I can see.
<geser> blueyed: we would carry additional Ubuntu changes without much benefit (it would only benefit those who try to build pbuilder on ppc)
<TheMuso> Well I can't do anything, as pbuilder is in main.
<TheMuso> geser: And thats just the thng. Wy would you.
<TheMuso> thing
<fmarier> What's the correct procedure to request a sync from Debian (in hardy) to fix an important bug ?  I'm talking specifically about LP#182745...
<geser> bug 182745
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182745 in email-reminder "Configuration file is not read, making it impossible to configure this app" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182745
<blueyed> Well, maybe Debian would accept the change? Anyway, ok, mainly I'd be just interested, if the fix works.
<fmarier> The fix is in Debian already and I've tested it on Ubuntu using a backport in my PPA
<fmarier> (I'm both the Debian maintainer for the package and the upstream developer)
<geser> blueyed: you could try, but Ubuntu uses the same P-a-s as Debian (actually it uses the one from Debian)
<blueyed> geser: ok, I'll then just drop that patch and close the bug. Thanks for explaining.
<LaserJock> fmarier: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess is the formal documentation
<mok0> Hmm. Is libgif and libungif compatible?
<mok0> s/Is/Are/
<blueyed> mok0: yes, as far as I know (for the transition just the deps got swapped - at least the build-deps)
<fmarier> blueyed: thanks, let me know if there's anything I can do to help
<geser> fmarier: I'm just test-building the Debian package before I request a sync
<mok0> blueyed: I can't install it on gutsy due to conflict
<mok0> it = libgif
<blueyed> mok0: well, the packages conflict - yes. But I've just edited the deps in the .deb once to have them installed side by side or something similar,
<geser> fmarier: bug 187455
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187455 in email-reminder "Please sync email-reminder 0.7.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187455
<blueyed> mok0: probably adding libungif (the older one) as Provides in libgif would do the trick. Then remove libungif.
<mok0> blueyed: but does that mean that on gutsy, I should depend on libungif, and on hardy, libgif?
<blueyed> mok0: yes, probably. But all AFAIK..
<mok0> blueyed: I'll try it, thansk
<fmarier> geser: thanks, I'll use that format next time
<blueyed> fmarier: there's a requestsync script which does this..
<fmarier> very nice, I'll add that to my toolbox :)
<TheMuso> fmarier: No need. Its in the ubuntu-dev-tools package
<dcordero> hi
<blueyed> TheMuso: I've reopened the ppc bug.. I think people on ppc should be able to build the package from source. Can you still test building it, please?
<TheMuso> blueyed: Why?
<TheMuso> blueyed: Why would they want to, when its available from the archive, ready to go?
<blueyed> TheMuso: when they are changing (or even fixing) something?
<TheMuso> blueyed: But how often woud a ser be doing that who is using PPC?
<TheMuso> would
<TheMuso> And its in main, so even if it did work, I can't upload it.
<blueyed> TheMuso: I don't know.. - it's just another small fix in the debdiff I need to get sponsored, so that isn't the deal.. I can wait for someone to test the patch from the bug report though.. ;)
<TheMuso> Lutin: Well, push it to debian.
<TheMuso> blueyed: ^^ sorry
<TheMuso> Lutin: sorry
#ubuntu-motu 2008-01-31
<blueyed> TheMuso: the point is, I'd like to get it verified first.. I thought it wasn't a big deal from what you've said.. nevermind..
<TheMuso> Alright, I'll test build i.
<TheMuso> it
<rjmyst3> any wxWidgets fans in here?
<mok0> rjmyst3: what's up
<dcordero> why some packages has as maintainer a @ubuntu.com email? who are that people?
<dcordero> why dont use motu?
<ScottK2> dcordero: It means that individual has chosen to take responsibility for the package.
<ScottK2> Why varies per person.
<blueyed> ..or left-overs from dh_make..
<ScottK2> Although that won't usually give you an ubuntu.com address.
<blueyed> from DEBEMAIL?
<dcordero> ok i think that motu has ubuntu.com address
<dcordero> i was mistake
<TheMuso> blueyed: Pbuilder builds fine without your patch on ppc.
<TheMuso> This is the version in hardy.
<blueyed> TheMuso: so you've tested 0.176ubuntu1, or the .dsc I've given? Ok.. thanks.
<TheMuso> 0.176ubuntu1.
<TheMuso> Just pulled from repo, and built.
<TheMuso> Note that I am using sbuild.
<blueyed> hmm.. that might make a difference then.. the bug is for the same version. It's getting ugly.. I'll leave this patch out and request sponsorship for the more important ones. Thanks again.
<TheMuso> np
<pochu> Would you say a 2GB ddr2 533mhz module for 39€ is a good buy? Or is it expensive?
<pochu> err, offtopic here, sorry
<pochu> although I want it to be able to build wxWidgets3.0, so not that offtopic ;)
<ScottK2> pochu: I'd worry more about the quality than price myself.  Bad RAM can cause a lot of trouble.
<geser> pochu: still offtopic but I bought 2 x 2 GB DDR2 PC6400 for 90€
<pochu> ScottK2: It's Kingston, which is a good manufacturer, isn't it?
<TheMuso> The prices you guys have overseas makes me jellous. :p
<TheMuso> Although ours aren't too bad.
<mok0> Can I do a sid build on the ppa?
<pochu> ScottK2: and I have to worry about the price... my money isn't ilimited
<geser> pochu: afair kingston has a good reputation
<pochu> mok0: nope
<mok0> pochu: didn't think so :-)
<mok0> I'd love to be able to provide packages for my Debian friends...
<pochu> mok0: report a bug against soyuz
<mok0> pochu: I've reported lots of bugs against LP, they tend to be ignored
<pochu> I think I'll see if I find this one or something similar cheaper in another store. Otherwise I'll buy it.
<geser> pochu: isn't there a price search site for online shops from your country?
<pochu> Thanks for the advice
<pochu> geser: not that I know of...
<pochu> mok0: not mines
<mok0> pochu: ok, I'll do it. Wrt. RAM, I prefer Corsair
<geser> pochu: I don't know how the german prices compare to the spanish ones, but a Kingston KVR533D2N4/2G costs around 35-40€ in german online shops
<rjmyst3> mok0: you replied to me earlier, but I had stopped watching, sorry
<mok0> rjmyst3: wxwidgets?
<rjmyst3> yes
<mok0> rjmyst3: you were asking about it
<rjmyst3> i'm looking for reviews of my package for a wxWidgets GUI builder - wxformbuilder
<rjmyst3> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=wxformbuilder
<mok0> rjmyst3: I'm not a motu
<rjmyst3> that's too bad
<rjmyst3> but, if you like widgets, you might like the software
<rjmyst3> wxformbuilder is a good tool
<mok0> rjmyst3: is it an IDE?
<rjmyst3> mok0: no, it is GUI layout + code generation - it generates C++ and XRC
<mok0> rjmyst3: ok, that's an ide ;-)
<rjmyst3> mok0: the generated files can then be used on your platform of choice
<mok0> Integrated Developemnt Environment
<rjmyst3> mok0: ok, then it is :)
<rjmyst3> mok0: but it does not compile the code
<mok0> rjmyst3: debian/changelog: (LP: #181412)
<mok0> rjmyst3: not closes
<rjmyst3> mok0: i see you've found a bug already! - I am not sure what you are saying, though
<mok0> rjmyst3: In your file debian/changelog, there's a bug in the line with bg#.... it should be like ^^^
<rjmyst3> mok0: is this the correct syntax: "* Initial Release. (LP: #181412)" ?
<mok0> yes
<rjmyst3> what does LP mean?
<mok0> Launchpad. It's Ubuntu's bug tracking system
<rjmyst3> oh!
<mok0> ubotu, ! Launchpad
<ubotu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<rjmyst3> i'm familiar with Launchpad - I opened the bug
<rjmyst3> i just didn't put 2 and 2 together
<mok0> rjmyst3: In debian, it's true you write (closes: #nnnnn)
<rjmyst3> i was reading the debian policy manual when i wrote that
<rjmyst3> i'll fix that right now, thank you
 * ScottK2 says what the heck and uploads.
<mok0> rjmyst3: there are a few minor differences. The changelog file is scanned by the build system, and it would not work because Ubuntu adn Debian have different numbers
<mok0> bug numbers
<rjmyst3> right, I understand
<rjmyst3> is there a list of differences for ubuntu that I should read?
<mok0> I've never seen one
<ScottK2> Version numbering and bug numbering are the ones that usually matter for packaging.
<mok0> .... and the mainainer thing
<rjmyst3> I am familiar with the version number and bug numbering (now) - what is the maintainer thing?
<ScottK2> The other major one is that Ubuntu will accept GFDL invariant documentation in it's main repositories.  Debian considers them non-free
<mok0> ubotu, ! maintainer
<ubotu> The "Maintainer" field in a package's information (debian/control) should indicate the Ubuntu team responsible for the Ubuntu specific changes to a package (often the !MOTU for !Universe packages). The original maintainer is preserved in the field "XSBC-Original-Maintainer".
<ScottK2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField
<mok0> !MOTU
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<mok0> !Universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<mok0> HM
<rjmyst3> that bot is cool
<mok0> rjmyst3: you should write a man page for wxFormBuilder
<mok0> rjmyst3: yeah
<rjmyst3> there is a man page
<mok0> ah
<rjmyst3> in the source tree, it is in install/linux/data/wxformbuilder.1
<mok0> rjmyst3: I will check out the program tomorrow. Right now I am tired (02:00 here)
<rjmyst3> (or something)
<rjmyst3> but the .deb puts it in th right place
<rjmyst3> mok0: sounds good, thanks for your help
 * mok0 is just browsing the source on revu
<mok0> rjmyst3: my pleasure :-)
<rjmyst3> ScottK2 or mok0: there is no debian package - my ubuntu package is the first
<rjmyst3> what should the Maintainer field say?
<mok0> Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<rjmyst3> "Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>" ?
<rjmyst3> ok
<mok0> ... and put your own name in XSBC-Original-Maintainer:
<mok0> name <email>
<rjmyst3> ok
<rjmyst3> while i'm in the control file, should I use the VCS-Browser and VCS-svn fields? - are they worthwhile to anyone? still too new?
<mok0> rjmyst3: no
<rjmyst3> ok :)
<mok0> rjmyst3: they are special to Debian
<rjmyst3> oh!
<rjmyst3> ok
<mok0> rjmyst3: it has to do with the code management system DD's use
<nxvl_work> ScottK2: around?
<rjmyst3> mok0: ok, the debian policy manual did not make that clear
<mok0> rjmyst3: heh, no
<rjmyst3> mok0: they implied that a tool like GDebi would show the URL for the end user
<mok0> rjmyst3: there's a lot of info on wiki.ubuntu.com, it has a search function
<rjmyst3> mok0: lol, i am sufficiently rebuked
<mok0> rjmyst3: I don't know too much about how it works
<mok0> rjmyst3: hehe
<mok0> rjmyst3: I don't know if the Ubuntu developers have similar fields. They use bazaar for code management
<rjmyst3> mok0: it didn't look like the fields would be particularly useful to me, i'm just trying to do the right thing
<ScottK2> nxvl_work: Sort of
<mok0> rjmyst3: I understand
<nxvl_work> ScottK2: about the libdb4.2, i only need to check is the packages build, didn't i?
<ScottK2> nxvl_work: No.  It's more complex as some are affected by on disk DB format changes.
<ScottK2> So for upgrades, the format change needs to be detected/handled.
<nxvl_work> ScottK2: so they may build, but not work as spected?
<ScottK2> Yes
<nxvl_work> mm, ok ok
 * mok0 wishes the distribution was not encoded in changelog
<ScottK2> nxvl_work: I wrote the upstream of onak earlier today and he's got dealing with it on his TODO list.
<ScottK2> mok0: It has to be somewhere in the source package to get into .changes.
<nxvl_work> i have already change some of them, also correct a mistake you make on the wiki, openldap2.3 was listed 3 times
<mok0> ScottK2: Yes but it could be in a separate fiel
<mok0> file
<ScottK2> nxvl_work: Thanks for fixing.
<ScottK2> mok0: Yes.  Lots of arguing about future source package formats in Debian recently.
<nxvl_work> ScottK2: i also make the changes on some of them and listed the LP bugs on the wiki
<mok0> ScottK2: I am in the process of building a bunch of my packages for hardy, and it's a drag to have to go in and edit the changelog
<ScottK2> mok0: dch -r can probably solve that for you.
<mok0> ScottK2: I'll give it a look. But in principle, it should be possible to tell the ppa to compile the same source packages in the new distribution
<ScottK2> True.
<mok0> I have to do it every 6 months.. :-(
<ScottK2> Get them into the official repositories and it's automatic.
<ScottK2> ;-)
<mok0> :-D
<mok0> That's the plan, of course
<ScottK2> Seems like you're making decent progress on that.
<mok0> ScottK2: yes I am quite happy
<mok0> I still have 3 sitting in revu, though
<mok0> I worried they won't make it for hardy
<mok0> Well, time for bed. G'night, everyone!
<ScottK2> nxvl_work: You didn't need to file that openldap bug.  For that, efforts are already underway.  It's the others I'm worried about.
<nxvl_work> heh, i have already file and patch the 2 openldaps :P
<nxvl_work> ScottK2: which ones?
<nxvl_work> btw
<nxvl_work> how would it be with libdb4.2-ruby?
<nxvl_work> doesn't need to be upgraded the whole package?
<ScottK2> nxvl_work: There are performance issues with migrating openldap.
 * slangasek links the Debian and Ubuntu bugs...
<Legendario> hi everyone! What does this mean: Add LP: #xxxxxx, where xxxxxx is needs-packaging bug
<ScottK2> lidbd4.2-ruby will get removed when 4.2 goes.
<Legendario> It is in my REVU review
<nxvl_work> ScottK2: so it need to be move out the list
<nxvl_work> Legendario: which is the bug number on LP of your request'
<nxvl_work> ?
<Legendario> nxvl_work, I guess I got it. But i can't find it on LP
<nxvl_work> Legendario: what's your lp page?
<Legendario> nxvl_work, ~kemelzaidan
<nxvl_work> Legendario: you are packaging liberation fonts?
<Legendario> no, odfviewer
<nxvl_work> did you fiel the bug?
<nxvl_work> file*
<nxvl_work> is not on you assigned bugs
<ScottK2> nxvl_work: It needs to be on the list.  It's just being worked on already.
<nxvl_work> ScottK2: ok
<nxvl_work> Legendario: you need to file the bug and put that bug number on the changelog
<nxvl_work> ScottK2: so, i need to build them and test? or which are the steps it takes?
<Legendario> nxvl_work, found it: #95664. How should you write on the changelog.
<nxvl_work> bug #95664
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 95664 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] OpenDocument Viewer" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/95664
<slangasek> hmm, there's no libdb4.6-ruby?
<nxvl_work> you need to put at the end of the line (LP: #95664)
<ScottK> nxvl_work: It doesn't have to be at the end of a line.
<ScottK> slangasek: It's not like anyone actually uses this newfangled Ruby stuff, right?
<nxvl_work> scottK: it's a matter of style
<ScottK2> nxvl_work: Then say "I consider it nice for it to be at the end of the line".  It's not an actual requirement AFAIK.
<Legendario> nxvl_work, great dude. thanks a lot
<joejaxx> are the kubuntu ppa's the preferred place for the kde4 packages for hardy? or are the official ones the regular again?
<nxvl_work> ScottK2: ok i will do it next time :D
<joejaxx> the usage of ppas are really throwing me off :\
<ScottK2> joejaxx: I think for Gutsy.
<LaserJock> joejaxx: for Hardy the archives, for gutsy PPA
<ScottK2> joejaxx: But I'd ask in #kubuntu-devel
<joejaxx> ok
<LaserJock> or rather -backports is good enough
<LaserJock> I can't remember
<ScottK2> I think they're waiting for 4.0.1 to fix backports, but I don't recall for sure.
<LaserJock> ah
<slangasek> ScottK: well, I sure don't use ruby; and I don't know why you would want more than a single libdb-ruby at a time either :)
<ScottK2> slangasek: Dunno, but I'd guessed so you could use a specific one if you needed to.
<slangasek> ScottK2: that's where half our problems with bdb have come from.. :)
<Hobbsee> polls done yet?
<Hobbsee> hah!  nice!
<Hobbsee> nixternal: persia well done!
<TheMuso> Congrats persia, nixternal.
<bddebian> What'd I sleep through now?
<joejaxx> polls?
<crimsun> for MC
<Hobbsee> MC
<ajmitch> oh, congrats, new people
<LaserJock> indeed
<bddebian> Ah congrats persia, nixternal
<jcastro> congrats guys
<cheguevara> congrats :P
<LaserJock> I for one welcome our new MC overlords ;-)
 * bddebian cowers in fear
<ScottK2> Congratulations persia and nixternal
<ScottK2> Better you than me.
<ScottK2> slangasek: I was just looking at the bdb docs on upgrading and it's, um, daunting.
 * TheMuso goes to take care of those ttf-* sync requests.
<nixternal> umm, thanks :)
<jdong> persia: at the next time of your convenience, can you take a look at clutch again? I'd really love for it to meet the FF deadline
<slangasek> ScottK2: unless you find references to transactions, the upgrade from db4.2 to db.4.6 reduces to "rebuild". :)
<ScottK2> slangasek: Thanks.
<ScottK2> kolab-cyrus-imapd goes on the painful list then
<ScottK2> jabberd2 too
<slangasek> if we're lucky, some of the transaction-using packages that require handling already have handling in the package that just needs to have the version numbers bumped
<Legendario> one more question before going to sleep... what if the package i want to pack does not have a make file?
<RAOF> Legendario: It doesn't matter particularly.  You just need to call whatever buildsystem the package has in debian/rules.
<Legendario> RAOF, what if it is a java program? Any difference? If I don't have a make file, how do i get to know the build dependecies?
<RAOF> Magic ):
<RAOF> I very rarely determine the build dependencies from a makefile, anyway :)
<RAOF> Legendario: Does upstream tell you what you need to build it?
<Legendario> RAOF, don't believe so...
<RAOF> An alternative question: *how* do you build it?
<Legendario> RAOF, what do you mean?
<RAOF> I mean: You get a source tarball from the website.  How do you turn this into a program, and how do you install it?
<Legendario> RAOF, well usually i install it by "configure, make, make install" but this package doesn't have one...
<RAOF> Right.
<RAOF> So, the first thing you need to do is to work out how to build the source.
<RAOF> Until you can do that, you can't package it, obviously!
<Legendario> RAOF, they offer a .deb file on the site, but there is a request on LP asking to place it on the universe...
<RAOF> Legendario: The .deb file is useless.  We don't do binary uploads, and the binary debs don't contain any information as to how to build them.
<Legendario> RAOF, what should i do? Ask the author to include a make file?
<RAOF> Are there source packages (as in deb-src) anywhere?  Where is upstream?
<RAOF> They obviously can build their source.  All you need is for them to share that state secret :P
<Legendario> RAOF, the source is on sourceforge. I guess there is only a source rpm, besides the tar.gz i've downloaded
<RAOF> There are other ways of building a project other than make; basically you need to find the "how to build this project" documentation.
<Legendario> RAOF, where can it be?
<RAOF> I don't know?  On the project's website?
<Legendario> RAOF, thanks a lot. i'll see what i can do... gotta go to the bed
<superm1> RAOF, I was going to switch to svn co's while fixing all the extra debugging stuff in the package and ran into issues with autotools.  i'll let you know when i get gmyth resolved
<RAOF> superm1: If you want some autofoo smashing, I've unfortunately got recent experiecnce with it.
<superm1> RAOF, well i'll push what i've got then thus far
<superm1> perhaps you'll have some more ideas than I have
<RAOF> For reference, you're trying to check out svn, run autogen.sh, and make dist?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> that's what the newer get-orig-source does in there now
<RAOF> Is there much value in pulling from svn?
<superm1> a few fixes that appear may be necessary for trunk usage
 * RAOF hunts for a web browser that doesn't crash as soon as I close a load/save dialog.
<RAOF> That seems reason enough.
<superm1> and ease to add to trunk patches in the next months
<superm1> by a simple new get-orig-source
<RAOF> Yeah.
<superm1> i just uploaded all the trunk stuff today
<RAOF> I noticed, both on hardy changes and on my myth box ):
<superm1> there is stuff that hasn't cleared NEW though yet
<RAOF> Hm.  Not having a good day with smilies.
<superm1> i dont want to be a pest, but i hope that archive admins ack the NEW packages sooner rather than later
<superm1> i'd like to get the upgrade bugs for people ironed out before FF
<superm1> if there are any
<RAOF> Where have you pushed the gmyth thingy to?
<superm1> revu again
<superm1> so whenever that revu cron job pulls it in
<RAOF> Ah, right.
<RAOF> Hm.  What's the status of libgnomevfs2-mythtv WRT gvfs/gio?
<superm1> well it just adds an extra handler for myth:// stuff
<superm1> just like a uri handler
<superm1> and didn't break anything when i used it
<TheMuso> But GNOME is ditching gnome-vfs afaik.
<superm1> still worked for now at least.
<RAOF> Yes, that's what I was referring to.  Nautilus isn't built against gnomevfs anymore, right?
<superm1> well one sec, let me see if its really gstreamer doing the legwork or if that gnome-vfs piece is necessary then
<superm1> yeah totem uses that uri handler when you open a recording
<superm1> and passes it on to the appropriate gstreamer handler
<superm1> (which comes when gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad is rebuilt against gmyth)
<superm1> get a cryptic message like this other wise : "The playback of this movie requires a MYTH protocol source plugin which is not installed."
<RAOF> Urgh.  Autotooling in the build process is generally considered a Bad Thing (tm)
<superm1> no you know what, i spoke preemptively
<superm1> i had the wrong build installed
<superm1> i'm gonna nuke that other upload for libgnomevfs2-mythtv
<superm1> its not needed
<RAOF> You only need the gstreamer-mythtv source built & installed?
<superm1> its already in the version we have in apt
<RAOF> Score!
<superm1> ( just needs to be build against gmyth )
<RAOF> Why is it += all the way through debian/rules?
<superm1> you mean the get-orig-source?
<RAOF> Yeah; the variables for it.
<superm1> that's just the way i do my get-orig-source targets
<superm1> because in some apps i chain more lines together
<superm1> and debug that way
<superm1> doesn't break anything in the process
<RAOF> (It does the wrong thing, incidentally.  It should get the latest version)
<superm1> well not necessarily, if someone runs the get-orig-source 5 years from now on this package version, you dont want the latest version
<superm1> you want the checkout that was associated with this package version
<RAOF> That would be a get-pkg-source target.  Debian policy says get-orig-source gets the *latest* upstream version.
<RAOF> (I know that what you've got is useful, it's just not get-orig-source as defined by policy)
<superm1> hmph.  then i've been doing these wrong for almost a year :)
<RAOF> I'm sure I've had this discussion with someone here before.  Possibly persia?
<superm1> but incidently its a two line change in all the apps i use to add the proper rule and checkout either a revision or the latest
<superm1> incidentally even
<superm1> i'll keep that in mind whenever i'm touching up versions on stuff i've got up already
<RAOF> Wow.  libcurl4-gnutls-dev brings in a big bunch of dependencies.
<amarillion> Shit. Here I am, waiting three weeks for a review of my package
<amarillion> only to have a debian developer come in and do the same package all over again
<amarillion> and in the process making mine obsolete
<superm1> RAOF, somehow i had most of them already in my apt cache.  sorry in .au :)
<RAOF> amarillion: That sucks.  At least the package you're after should get in, though.
<RAOF> superm1: Hm.  make distcheck fails.  Awkward.
<amarillion> Yeah... but my days of work are practically wasted
<superm1> amarillion, but you learned in the process more about packaging that can be applied to other packages hopefully
<amarillion> hehe, that's right
<RAOF> amarillion: Well, you've almost certainly learned something.  And you can possibly contact the debian maintainer and offer to help maintain it.
<amarillion> Yeah... you're right.
<amarillion> Sorry, I just needed to complain a bit
<RAOF> Certainly.  It *is* annoying.
<RAOF> We could perhaps mention that filing a Debian ITP can be a good idea.
<RAOF> Or, at least, that since we're going to suggest you get it into Debian anyway you should consider filing an ITP at the start of the process.
<amarillion> I knew there was a lesson in this somehow
<RAOF> superm1: You don't mind if I mangle get-orig-source/get-pkg-source into something I'd write?
<superm1> RAOF, i'd be open to that
<superm1> especially if its an improvement
<RAOF> Gah.
<jdong> superm1: thanks for ipod-convenience :)
<RAOF> I don't much feel like wrestling with make tonight.
<superm1> glad it works for you :)
<jdong> superm1: just worked up the effort to jailbreak and am enjoying it
<superm1> jdong, did you jailbreak into 1.1.3?
<superm1> or 1.1.2
<RAOF> superm1: I'd suggest that, rather than svn-exportng, you run a nice simple "make dist"
<superm1> RAOF, okay.  i'm going to trhow a little more effort at fighting this, but i might end up falling back to that
<jdong> superm1: 1.1.3
<superm1> its gotta be somethign silly for why it wont build
<superm1> jdong, any issues with ipod-convenience and symlink locations or anything
<jdong> superm1: downgrade to 1.1.1, jailbreakme.com, installer.app now has a streamlined automatic 1.1.3 jailbreaker
<superm1> since everything runs as the user mobile instead?
<superm1> woah really?
<jdong> superm1: yep
<superm1> without any computer necessary?
<jdong> superm1: right
<superm1> wow that's incredible
<jdong> superm1: only computer interaction was for the initial 1.1.1
<superm1> 1.1.2->1.1.3 too you know?
<superm1> or only from 1.1.1
<jdong> superm1: see http://rupertgee.wordpress.com/2008/01/26/jailbreak-ipod-touch-113/
<jdong> superm1: I believe there's also a 1.1.2->1.1.3 jailbreak in installer.app, but I cannot say for sure
<jdong> I haven't tested that path
<superm1> if so, i'll be doing that shortly :)
<jdong> superm1: at any rate, my only bug I noticed with ipod-convenience...
<jdong> superm1: I was bold enough to try to do it all separately, so rhythmbox created a virgin ipod_control structure over sshfs
<RAOF> superm1: What build failure are you seeing?  I've just run "./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr && make dist && tar xzvf gmyth-0.4.1.tar.gz && cd gmyth-0.4.1 && ./configure --prefix=/usr && make", and that worked.
<jdong> superm1: ipod-touch-mount was not smart enough to detect this scenario and failed to alert me or correct it with a symlink
<superm1> RAOF, really?  right at autogen.sh it's failing
<RAOF> Hm.  Not for me.
<superm1> RAOF, i'll toy it a little more
<superm1> maybe i've got a defunct pbuilder here
<RAOF> Possible.
<superm1> jdong, patches welcome :)
<jdong> superm1: haha, when are they not? :D
<jdong> superm1: actually, I meant to link to http://rupertgee.wordpress.com/2008/01/30/ijailbreak-method/
<jdong> that method is a lot more streamlined
<superm1> yeah it is
<superm1> no mentions of 1.1.2 ways though
<jdong> superm1: I see in installer.app a 1.1.2->1.1.3 entry
<jdong> superm1: idn how well it works though :D
<superm1> well worst comes to worst, i'll have to dig up a windows disk and setup a vm then to fix things
<superm1> but i'm really interested to try this
<superm1> i'm gonna run to the car and grab my touch
<jdong> superm1: yeah, I'm sure you can do it all from the iPod with a bit of ingenuity
<TheMuso> superm1: Have you by chance included the patch from the pulseaudio site to make mythtv's alsa output work with the alsa pulse plugin?
<jdong> superm1: as far as I can tell, the 1.1.1->1.1.3 thing is just a sh script using wget, dmg2iso, and a few other tiny hacks
<superm1> TheMuso, it should be in trunk now
<TheMuso> superm1: Ah ok.
<superm1> TheMuso, i've had it in the gutsy and hardy builds for a while
<TheMuso> superm1: Ok, just checking.
<superm1> and it no longer applied when i switched to trunk today
<superm1> TheMuso, pulseaudio and i don't get along though still
<superm1> so i'm not able to test for sure
<TheMuso> superm1: oh ok.
<superm1> she seems to think that i want all audio routed through a usb headset for flash apps, but through my sound card for other apps
<superm1> so away with her i said.
<jdong> superm1: my first post-jailbreak project: lighttpd+safari based flat-file video browser :)
<superm1> next should be installing mobilescrobbler
<Aloha> please review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=sadms
<superm1> jdong, okay well here we go.  i'll see you on the other side 35-45 min from now :)
<jdong> superm1: hahaha
<jdong> superm1: NOW you have perfectly usable time to REVU for me!
 * superm1 hides
<superm1> jdong, what you need?
<jdong> superm1: clutch on REVU, need someone to critique it :)
<jdong> I'd love to get it in by FF so Hardy users have a modern alternative to torrentflux
<superm1> alright i'll take a gander
<Aloha> do MOTU's have to get REVUed?
<superm1> RAOF, i think i'm missing a build depend on gmyth - and that's the real issue.  it builds on my hardy laptop, but not in the pbuilder
<superm1> so it is probably killing autoconf for a really silly/stupid reason
<superm1> Aloha, yeah
<jdong> Aloha: yes, but we only need one advocating rather than two
<jdong> Aloha: btw, I'm reviewing your package at the moment
<Aloha> jdong, thank you :)
<Aloha> jdong, its my first package attempt on REVU so please highlight stuff that i need to pay attention to in future packages. I used deb helper on that one but i'm learning CDBS lately
<dholbach> good morning
<Aloha> dholbach, morning!
<dholbach> congratulations persia, congratulations nixternal
<Aloha> dholbach, even though its only 9:16 at night here
<Aloha> persia, nixternal , are you guys MOTU?
<dholbach> hey Aloha
<dholbach> it's 08:17 in the morning here :)
<Aloha> dholbach, are you in france?
<dholbach> Germany :)
<Aloha> dholbach, gotcha
<Aloha> i know france is like 12 hours difference, somewhere around there. i guess so is germany
<TheMuso> Except for GNOME being borked after an upgrade, I'm liking hardy.
<jdong> Aloha: commented.
<Aloha> jdong, thnx
<LucidFox> Alooha> persia is a MOTU, don't know about nixternal
<dholbach> TheMuso: what's wrong?
<dholbach> LucidFox: both are
<jdong> Aloha: that should give you a good TODO list for now, I won't guarantee that's all the things that need work, of course :)
<LucidFox> ah, yes, I see - just checked on nixternal's LP page
<Aloha> jdong, its probably not. thanks for your effort though
<Aloha> jdong, what is "boilerplate"?
<jdong> Aloha: a generic formatting left by dh_make's sample output
<jdong> Aloha: in particular, your package has a single author, so it should just say Author, not Author(s)
<Aloha> jdong, understood. thank you
<jdong> sure thing
 * jdong looks at clock
<TheMuso> dholbach: Nautilus crashes with an unexpected error, and panel crashes with fatal error, according to the dialogs that pop up. Mind you this is off my lcal mirror, so may not have the absolute latest updates yet.
<jdong> it's 2:23AM. yikes!
<superm1> jdong, fsck, it's warning me i'm low on space in the middle of progress.
<jdong> superm1: yikes!
<superm1> oh man this ain't good ..
<dholbach> TheMuso: did you restart your session and everything?
<TheMuso> jdong: If you still feel like reviewing, I ask that you give mousetweaks a look over. I've advocated it, and it would be nice to get in for accessibility reasons.
<TheMuso> dholbach: Yep the lot. Even whiped the home dir. (fresh install on spare box)
<dholbach> TheMuso: URGH!
<dholbach> TheMuso: I'm sure seb and pedro will be interested in the backtrace
<TheMuso> dholbach: No backtraces so far as I've found, but as I said, I'll give the mirror a while...
<dholbach> alright
<Aloha> can i delete debian/dirs or is it needed by policy?
<jdong> TheMuso: well, it looks good to me, but I don't feel confident enough as a new REVUer to throw it an advocating vote...
<TheMuso> jdong: sure.
<jdong> and with that, I really need to get off to bed
<dholbach> good night jdong
<jdong> night dholbach
<Coper> hmm good night? :) Here it's 8:30am.
<warp10> Good morning
<Aloha> warp10, morning!
<warp10> Hey Aloha!
<Aloha> if i already uploaded to REVU and i'm reuploading a change, should so do debuild -S, or debuild -S -sa?
<Aloha> s/so/i/
<LucidFox> Aloha> -sa
<Aloha> LucidFox, thank you :)
<LucidFox> to my knowledge, the orig.tar.gz doesn't get reuploaded to REVU
<LucidFox> so you need to always upload it
<LucidFox> by the way, jdong, do you feel like reviewing tovid? since it was your initiative in the first place :)
<Aloha> LucidFox, i figured that out the hard way ;)
<Aloha> LucidFox, its confusing because if you use -sa twice on PPA it rejects it
<LucidFox> on PPA, you need to always increment the version number
<LucidFox> just like in Ubuntu itself
<Aloha> LucidFox, good point
<Aloha> LucidFox, <jdong> and with that, I really need to get off to bed
<LucidFox> ah, sorry :)
<TheMuso> jdong has gone to bed
<huats> morning all
<Aloha> huats, morning
<jekil>  i need a list of all ubuntu default usernames that be setted in /etc/passwd, there is one?
<frafu> Hello, could anybody please review mousetweaks: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1612 It would be great if it makes it into hardy as the corresponding gui will be in hardy. (new a11y tab of the mouse control panel) And since it already has one advocation, it might not be far from making it into universe. :-)
<superm1> is there an easy way to call another rule in cdbs as soon as one finishes?
<superm1> just putting the name at the end of the list of commands run in the rule doesn't seem to do it
<man-di> superm1: either use "superrule: yourrule anotherrule"
<man-di> superm1: or a hack like $(MAKE) anotherrule
<man-di> but I would strongly prefer the first
<superm1> so superrule is a recognized statement you are saying?
<superm1> oh not literally
<superm1> i see what you mean
<man-di> no, its a name
<superm1> oh
<man-di> or even better: anotherrule: yourrule
<Aloha> jono, hihi!
<jono> hey Aloha
<superm1> thanks man-di.  i sorted out something similar to anotherrule: yourrule
<slomo> siretart: gst-ffmpeg fails to run with ffmpeg from experimental... looks like abi breakage :)
<persia> superm1: My apologies.  Prior to the adoption of get-orig-source in Debian policy, I understood it differently, and so instructed you.  RAOF is correct as to policy, which may mean correction of past packages.
<persia> jdong: You may be new to REVU, but you've been reviewing packages for suitability for upload for years.  Trust your own judgement when advocating.  Also, get someone else to review clutch: there's still a bunch of packages I haven't looked at yet, and the best packages come from multiple eyes.
<superm1> persia, not a big deal.  i've adopted such rules in a lot of packages, so as i come across them when updating them, i'll use the new rule i'm crafting right now that does both get-pkg-source and get-orig-source then
<superm1> jdong, i took a look at clutch and left you a small comment on it
 * persia asks someone to provide a second review for the advocated java libraries on REVU
<superm1> persia, i'm going to head to bed after i finish off the rest of gmyth, but i should be able to do so tomorrow morning if no one else has yet
<persia> superm1: That'd be great.  Thanks.
<man-di> persia: I really wonder why Marek never sent the java libraries to me for uploading into Debian
<persia> man-di: Mostly because he thought you'd be busy, wanted to get things in before Feature Freeze, and they represent only part of the packaging effort.  Please take a look if you have time: sending -1 versions would be fairly easy.
<persia> Note that for Debian, they'd still be non-free, and might need some tweaking to use sun-java6 rather than icedtea (unless you already fixed that since I last looked).
<man-di> persia: not non-free, but contrib
<man-di> if it really doesnt work with java-gcj-compat
<superm1> okay i'm finished up with gmyth.  once the revu collector goes around and catches my update it will be available for revu by anyone at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=gmyth  . g'night
<vemon> anyone care to revu: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=lashwrap
<vemon> probably doesn't need many adjustments since it's been iterated a few times already
<LucidFox> persia> icedtea is currently in NEW, the packagers could just wait for it to pass
<LucidFox> (in Debian, that is)
<persia> man-di: It really doesn't work with java-gcj-compat :(, but yes, contrib.
<persia> LucidFox: I'm certain the libraries in question will be sent to Debian shortly after the NEW queue clears.
<frafu> Could anybody please review the mousetweaks package: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1612 (it is the complement of the mouse accessibility tab that has now appeared in hardy)
<minghua> Is mousetweaks the new module in GNOME 2.22?
<smarter> morning everyone (:
<smarter> Could someone please review my extremetuxracer package? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=extremetuxracer (all the issues raised have been addressed)
<frafu> minghua: asthe mousetweaks module has been accepted for GNOME 2.22, its gui has been split from the module integrated in the mouse control panel (gnome control center). However, I have been told that the corresponding module (that does the job) has to pass revu and afterwards the main inclusion process to also arrive in Ubuntu. Is this what you were asking?
<frafu> minghua: that is what I am trying to do
<minghua> frafu: Yes that's what I'm asking, and I think it makes more sense for a desktop team member (who deals with gnome-control-center) to review the package, then.
<minghua> frafu: Are you a member of desktop team?
<frafu> minghua: No, I am not a member of the desktop team.
<frafu> minghua: is seb128 not a member of the desktop team? It is seb128 that told me to go the revu and mir route?
<minghua> frafu: I'm pretty sure he is.  If he told you to go through the MIR route this way, it's fine.
<frafu> minghua: ok
<LucidFox> Hmm, so alpha 4 has not been released yet?
<persia> LucidFox: Soon...  It's still not very much into Thursday in Portland :)
<LucidFox> That's what I thought :)
<warp10> Hi all!
<siretart> slomo: could you please elaborate (testcase, how to reproduce) in a bugreport please?
<shibata> Hi, all.
<dcordero> hi
<tuxmaniac> can someone please review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=alliance
<warp10> I am having a weird problem with dget -x and dpkg-source -x: they freeze while building the source tree. The only thing I can do is ctrl+c. Any hint?
<dcordero> warp10, dpkg -x give you the package extracted. Why do you use dpkg-source -x then?
<warp10> dcordero: If I use dpkg-x, it downloads the files fine, then when it should build the tree it freezes. If I ctrl-c it and try to build the tree by-hand with dpkg-source -x, it freezes anyway
<warp10> and this happen both with native and non-native packages, coming from both debian and ubuntu
<warp10> s/dpkg -x/dget -x
<shibata> warp10: Do you apply dget -x to dsc file?
<warp10> shibata: I do, of course. It worked fine up to a few minutes ago, I was working on some syncs. Now it doesn't work anymore :S
<persia> warp10: Check your I/O load while you unpack: there may be a disk, memory, or similar type of issue causing the block or hang.
<soren> strace ftw
<warp10> persia: cpu and memory stay low, hard disk doesn't work at all
<geser> warp10: does it perhaps want to fetch the gpg key to verify the dsc signature?
<warp10> soren: mmm... maybe I found it with strace
<persia> warp10: One of the following is true: 1) I don't understand your phrasing, 2) You have so much RAM in comparison to the package size that you need tools with finer granularity to see the issue, 3) your hard drive is broken.
<warp10> it hangs on read(3, "gpg: waiting for lock (held by 1"..., 4096) = 58
<warp10> It could a be a gpg issue, since thunderbird freezes when I open an encrypted e-mail
<warp10> I tought they could be two different problems, probably there is a common cause
 * persia hasn't seen a recent gpg update, and is confused
 * warp10 is a little confued too :S
<geser> warp10: kill all running gpg and try again
<warp10> geser: I tried: doesn't work :(
<minghua> warp10: Any gpg-agent stuff running?
<persia> warp10: check lsof for ~/.gnupg
<warp10> minghua:  killed it as well
<warp10> persia: "lsof | grep gnupg" doesn't anything
<warp10> doesn't show anything
 * minghua is surprised not to find any way to tell dpkg-source skip the signature checking.
<minghua> I think you can always strip the signature from the .dsc first, then run "dpkg-source -x".
<zul> jdong: ping
<geser> warp10: after you killed all running gpg, have you checked for remaining lockfiles and removed them manually?
<warp10> minghua: your solution works indeed. geser I removed a lock file in ~/.gnupg and now it works fine :)
 * warp10 is happy he can work again on packages :)
<\sh> nixternal, persia congrats :)
<persia> \sh: Thanks.
<\sh> hmmm...is it a normal way that debian/<packagename>.substvars is disappearing when building a source package?
<jdong> zul: pong
<jdong> LucidFox: I'll take a look at tovid sometime today
<zul> jdong: gimme a sec..
<zul> oh yeah is #160106 actually been worked on?
<zul> for hardy at least
<LucidFox> jdong> Thanks!
<zul> jdong: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/iscsitarget/+bug/160106
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 160106 in iscsitarget "/etc/init.d/iscsitarget broken with migration to /bin/dash" [Low,In progress]
<persia> zul: Please send the bug number rather than pasting the bug URL for those of us not members of the launchpad-beta team.
<jdong> zul: good question; I haven't been following that bug lately
<zul> persia: sorry
<jdong> seems like, as always, persia was the driving force behind the bug :D
 * persia just happened to be the sponsor that caught it.
<persia> I haven't heard from Alvin in quite a while.  Note that the solutions for gutsy and hardy are completely different, as the API change was reverted for .24
<jdong> persia: based on your judgement do you think alvin intends to continue the work?
<zul> persia: i already ported it to 2.6.24 because its going into linux-ubuntu-modules
<jdong> I mean, I'd be happy to pick up where he left off, but I'd hate to steal a sponsorship opportunity from him...
<persia> jdong: I don't.  He was interested before, but after the random QA Comment, seemed to disappear.
<minghua> : Yes.  I believe dh_clean deletes it.
<minghua> \sh: ^^
<zul> basically its suppose to be going into main so I want to get it into shape
<\sh> minghua, grmpf....
<persia> zul: Ported?  I thought the number of arguments was the same for feisty and hardy.  Anyway, cool.
<\sh> minghua, well, I don't read anything about <package>.substvars..just debian/files
 * jdong runs the attached diff.gz through interdiff
<persia> jdong: Maybe send him a quick email, and if you don't hear back by the weekend, submit a candidate to another member of ~motu-sru?
<\sh> grmpf-..
<\sh> minghua, forget about that..found the bugger...it's dh_clean and it looks like that I mistakenly read dpkg-gencontrol totally wrong
<minghua> \sh: I believe *.substvars count as "any detritus left behind by other debhelper commands"
<\sh> minghua, yepp..
<jdong> persia: hmm why does he have two different init files to install?
<minghua> Okay.  (And you don't need a *.substvars in source package anyway.)
<\sh> minghua, I need it :)
<jdong> persia: All I saw wrong were three s/==/=/ bashisms
<minghua> \sh: Use a different name. :-)
<\sh> minghua, wine has shlibs:Depends in its debian/control
<\sh> minghua, but ia32-libs shlibs handling is broken for some ia32 libs so I need to set it manually for amd64
<persia> jdong: He cp'd Debian's to Ubuntu, and edited Ubuntu, to support bash in Debian and dash in Ubuntu.  In external communication, I asked him to consolidate, but I'm not sure he did.  Please don't use all of that :)
<minghua> \sh: Well, hardcoded debian/*.substvars doesn't sound like the proper solution to me.
<minghua> Or even the correct workaround.
<\sh> minghua, dh_gencontrol -- -V helps
<persia> jdong: My memory is vague, but I think that was it.  Setting it up to have two different init files was an overengineered solution :)
<jdong> persia: haha ok I'll do it cleaner :)
<zul> persia and jdong: thanks i appreciate it
<jdong> zul: sure. Thanks for your kernel-foo for the other side of the bug :)
<zul> no problem
<jdong> persia: he also changed restart|force-reload) to restart) in a case clause.... the former should be sh-complaint, no?
<jdong> seems to work locally
<\sh> well..wine is building again..time to take a shower :)
<jdong> \sh: should give you time for a really nice shower :D
<jdong> speaking of long builds... did I ever remember to upload that thing kano was bugging me about?
<\sh> jdong, ;)
<Lutin> geser: forgot to Cc you, but I answered debian 447248
<ubotu> Debian bug 447248 in fusd-kor "fusd-kor - FTBFS: failure: cannot read files list file: No such file or directory" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/447248
<neuroStuMIT> Is this the place to ask questions about making .deb files?
<geser> Lutin: are you going to upload the fixed package to hardy?
<geser> neuroStuMIT: yes
<RainCT> Heya
<neuroStuMIT> well the the package I am tyring to make is not for the general ubuntu population
<geser> Hi RainCT
<neuroStuMIT> its some highly speciallized software that we use for research
<Lutin> geser: I'll wait a couple days to see if the maintainer reacts, and if not I'll upload
<geser> neuroStuMIT: I guess there is already other specialised software in the archive, so this shouldn't be blocking it
<geser> Lutin: thanks
<neuroStuMIT> ok...  well I am first just trying to figure out how to build the deb file
<jdong> whoa, ubuntu's upload queue accepts duplicate orig.tar.gz's?
<neuroStuMIT> i have followed just about every walkthrough i can find including https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic
<jdong> I accidentally did a -S -sa and was just about to re-upload proper packaging when I got an accepted mail
<ScottK2> jdong: It does.
<jdong> cool
<ScottK2> jdong: Also (if I understand the backscroll correctly) do keep in mind that dash as default shell is a release goal for Lenny, so Debian stuff should be bashism free too.
<jdong> now it'll bork out if my orig.tar.gz wasn't the sme as the one in the archive, right?
<jdong> ScottK2: yeah I made the init script bashism-free
<ScottK2> Great.
<jdong> neuroStuMIT: hey, another MIT student!
<geser> neuroStuMIT: where are you stuck?
<neuroStuMIT> i'm not sure
<frafu> Hello RainCT: Yesterday your advocation of mousetweaks ( http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=mousetweaks ) went to the upload of 20h40 instead of the upload of 21:40. So I suppose that I need another advocation from you or somebody else for 21h40?
<slangasek> jdong: IIRC, if it wasn't the same orig.tgz it gets rejected up front
<neuroStuMIT> but right now I have a .dsc file and I am trying to run pbuilder
<neuroStuMIT> and it says I don't have boostlib >=1.34 but I do i have already run $sudo apt-get install libboost*
<neuroStuMIT> yes i'm at mit
<RainCT> frafu: I know, there was some problem with REVU
<RainCT> :S
<RainCT> frafu: I tried 3 times an all got to the previous upload (deleted the after that)
<geser> neuroStuMIT: pbuilder uses a clean chroot build from the created base.tgz everytime you use it
<ScottK2> RainCT: Then I'd leave a comment to the effect that you advocate the later upload so it's clear.
<geser> neuroStuMIT: you need to list the correct libboost*-dev packages in Build-Depends in debian/control
<jdong> neuroStuMIT: what year are you
<geser> pbuilder will install them then before trying to build your package
<neuroStuMIT> i'm a 1st year grad student.
<jdong> neuroStuMIT: cool. I'm a 2nd year undergrad :)
<neuroStuMIT> I've only been using linux for about 4 months so if you can explain a little more
<geser> jdong: so you could do local support?
<jdong> geser: haha
<jdong> geser: unfortunately (or fortunately?) I'm not local ATM :)
<neuroStuMIT> ha ha
<frafu> RainCT: yes, you told me yesterday that there was a bug. I am asking because I wonder whether I have to ask for another review!?
<RainCT> frafu: no, I'll upload it :)
<frafu> RainCT: ah, ok
<neuroStuMIT> so if the package i am trying to make into a deb file has an autogen.sh and configure scripts that are used to create a make file do I have to run those to create the make file?
<neuroStuMIT> when I am trying to package?
<geser> neuroStuMIT: yes
<RainCT> To upload a package from REVU, do I need to "debuild -S -k<...>" it or can I just upload it directly?
<geser> RainCT: you need to re-sign them
<frafu> RainCT: thanks. ;-)
<LucidFox> frafu> Congratulations with passing REVU! :)
<neuroStuMIT> so how do I list the corret libboost*-dev packages in the Build-Depends ?
<geser> neuroStuMIT: when build in a pbuilder your packages sees only what's installed inside the pbuilder and this is usually only the a minimal system
<rulus> Can someone have a look at gtkvd (http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=gtkvd)? It should be ready for advocation :) Thanks!
<neuroStuMIT> the only thing listed under Build-Depends is debhelper >=5
<geser> neuroStuMIT: a chroot is an small "embedded" system
<frafu> LucidFox: thanks; it is first :)
<frafu> package that I submitted
<geser> neuroStuMIT: so you need to add the boost packages you need to build (the -dev packages as you need the headers) separated with ,
<neuroStuMIT> ok
<neuroStuMIT> i'll try that out
<LucidFox> frafu> Well, there's still NEW
<LucidFox> although pitti usually gives NEW major cleanups on Fridays, so you probably won't have to wait for too long
<RainCT> frafu: Uploaded. Gratz :).
<frafu> LucidFox: Do you mean by NEW that it is in the queue of new packages and that it has to pass the archive admins review? Friday?
<geser> jdong: have you an idea why the transmission backport for gutsy for i386 is still in NEW and the one for amd64 is already published?
<neuroStuMIT> ok so I added the boostlib (>= 1.34.1) to the dependencies and now it get: Build dependencies/conflicts unsatisfied; aborting.
<neuroStuMIT> sorry if this stuff is really rudimentary if this isn't the place to get support let me know
<LucidFox> frafu> yes
<LucidFox> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+queue
<geser> neuroStuMIT: you need to list the package like it is in the used in the archive
<frafu> RainCT: thanks, and congratulations to you for your (I suppose) second upload. :)
<LucidFox> hmm, I don't see mousetweaks in the queue
<frafu> LucidFox: thanks for the link
<zul> jdong: thanks
<jdong> geser: no idea :( Perhaps poke an archive admin?
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<geser> Hi sistpoty|work
<sistpoty|work> hi geser
<ScottK2> Hello sistpoty|work
<sistpoty|work> hi ScottK2
<ScottK2> neuroStuMIT: This is the right place.
<jdong> sistpoty|work: there was something I wanted to tell you.... but forgot....
<sistpoty|work> jdong: heh... maybe regarding revu and the reload-thingy?
<jdong> sistpoty|work: WOW you're psychic!
<sistpoty|work> *g*
<jdong> sistpoty|work: but then I also remembered after not finding you here, I put my comments on vorian's bug ticket
<jdong> so all's well :)
<neuroStuMIT> ok so when I run dh_make it says "Please edit the files in the debian/ subdirectory now. <PackageName> uses a configure script, so you probably do't have to edit the Makefiles.
<sistpoty|work> jdong: saw that... it needs some rewriting, not too sure when I've finished it... but the plan is to accept the comment and then set the location in the header to a clean page (at least I vaguely recall that it should be done that way)
<neuroStuMIT> what kind of edits is this refering to?
<sistpoty|work> neuroStuMIT: as in install into a different location than the default
<\sh> ok...one more wine build for i386 to check that I didn't break i386 and then upload
<neuroStuMIT> sistpoty|work: would that edit be in the rules file?
<sistpoty|work> neuroStuMIT: no.. let me try to explain
<sistpoty|work> neuroStuMIT: you'll have to edit the rules file anyway
<sistpoty|work> neuroStuMIT: however all sane upstream packages will install themselves to somewhere under /usr/local if you call "make install"
<sistpoty|work> neuroStuMIT: if you want to build a debian package, you'll need to change this path to somewhere like ./debian/somewhere
<sistpoty|work> neuroStuMIT: so that it will get picked up and get put in the package
<sistpoty|work> neuroStuMIT: hence I guess the "edit" is referring to upstreams Makefile to adjust pathes there
<sistpoty|work> neuroStuMIT: which you don't need to do with a package using autotools (i.e. having a configure)
<ScottK2> slangasek: I'm working on updating heimdal and cyrus-sasl2-heimdal from libdb4.2 to something vaguely modern.  Unfortunately, cyrus-sasl2-heimdal needs the exact same binary version as cyrus-sasl2, so I was wondering if (after the alpha) you would sponsor a no change cyrus-sasl2 upload so we're in sync?
<sistpoty|work> neuroStuMIT: because you can simply change the path it will install to via ./configure --prefix=somedir/usr
<neuroStuMIT> so I need to run ./configure that comes with the src but I need to change the folder where everything gets built to somehting like ~/package/debian/something
<slangasek> ScottK2: hrm, are you saying that the versions of the cyrus-sasl2 and cyrus-sasl2-heimdal binaries need to be the same?
<RainCT> frafu: third :)
<ScottK2> Yes
<sistpoty|work> neuroStuMIT: where it gets installed, but yes
<slangasek> ScottK2: maybe we should fix that instead :)
<RainCT> frafu, LucidFox: ok, now it's really uploading :P
<neuroStuMIT> ok let me work on this for a while. Thanks
<sistpoty|work> np
<ScottK2> slangasek: OK.  Let me look into that then.
<geser> slangasek: cyrus-sasl2-heimdal uses ${binary:Version} to specify a dependency on packages build by cyrus-sasl2
<slangasek> geser: which is clearly wrong since they're not from the same source package...
<neuroStuMIT> so do I need to run make before I package
<neuroStuMIT> ?
<frafu> RainCT: so I am still part of the first trilogy;)
<sistpoty|work> neuroStuMIT: no, you run make during the package builds (from debian/rules)
<neuroStuMIT> ok so dh_make runs make?
<\sh> neuroStuMIT, nope..it creates the debian/ dir framework inside your source tree
<RainCT> frafu: heh. it's in the queue now :)
<neuroStuMIT> so then I wouldn't want to use ~/package/debian/install as the dir for the configure script?
<\sh> neuroStuMIT, nope...:)
<frafu> RainCT: cool B-)
<jdong> sistpoty|work: that sounds like a reasonable solution
<geser> slangasek: is there any easy way to fix it without adding a big Ubuntu delta?
<sistpoty|work> jdong: it's anyway cleaner to separate actions (as in add comment) and display pages functionality... but it needs some rewriting :(
<jdong> sistpoty|work: yeah :( I feel your pain
<sistpoty|work> heh
<sistpoty|work> nixternal and persia: congrats!
<neuroStuMIT> so I am getting some linker erros
<neuroStuMIT> errors
<neuroStuMIT> when I run dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot it gives me errors with libboost
<slangasek> geser: sure, thwapping the Debian maintainer to not abuse ${binary:Version} :)
<RainCT> nxvl, nxvl_work: hi, why is u-u-s subscribed to bug 181362?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181362 in pypy "pypy FTBFS" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181362
<nxvl_work> RainCT: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pypy/+bug/181362/comments/1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181362 in pypy "pypy FTBFS" [Medium,Incomplete]
<RainCT> nxvl_work: but https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/debian/+source/pypy/+bug/181362/comments/4, and anyway the bug has not enough information for a sync request (changelog and such are missing)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181362 in pypy "pypy FTBFS" [Medium,Incomplete]
<neuroStuMIT> how do I add libboost to the dependencies in the debian/control file?
<sistpoty|work> neuroStuMIT: did you try to compile the package as is beforehand? That's usually a good start to see if/where there might be problems or if anything else works ok
<sistpoty|work> neuroStuMIT: erm... I meant just compile what you want to package by hand...
<nxvl_work> RainCT: those are on the duplicate https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pypy/+bug/185713
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185713 in pypy "Please sync pypy 1.0.0-svn50146-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main) (dup-of: 181362)" [Undecided,New]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181362 in pypy "pypy FTBFS" [Medium,Incomplete]
<neuroStuMIT> I've already got the packaged installed and working on several machines.
<neuroStuMIT> including the machine I'm using to make the deb
<sistpoty|work> neuroStuMIT: you'll need to add libboost-dev to Build-Depends: in debian/control (though that doesn't explain why it won't work from dpkg-buildpackage)
<neuroStuMIT> what would be causing the dpkg-buildpackage to fail?
<neuroStuMIT> rather what could
<jdong> well... anything.
<jdong> what part is failing?
<sistpoty|work> neuroStuMIT: s.th. wrong in debian/rules for example... the difference is, that dpkg-buildpackage will build the package in the environment of your system (i.e. can use every package that you've got installed there), while pbuilder will work in a clean chroot and only install what's in build-depends
<neuroStuMIT> .libs/libsomanetwork_1_0_la-fakenetwork.o: In function `~TSPipeFifo':
<neuroStuMIT> /home/acq/deb/network-0.1.0/src/tspipefifo.h:34: undefined reference to `boost::mutex::~mutex()'
<neuroStuMIT> /home/acq/deb/network-0.1.0/src/tspipefifo.h:34: undefined reference to `boost::mutex::~mutex()'
<jdong> neuroStuMIT: whoa, use pastebin for that
<jdong> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<neuroStuMIT> ok sorry
<neuroStuMIT> here's a full log
<neuroStuMIT> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54224/
<neuroStuMIT> any help?
<\sh> neuroStuMIT, looks like you need a newer boost somehow?
<neuroStuMIT> but i have tried running $sudo apt-get install libboost*
<neuroStuMIT> i'm also running to most up to date version of gutsy
<\sh> neuroStuMIT, na.the version in the archive is older then that what you need, i mean
<geser> neuroStuMIT: looks like it's missing some #include in the sources
<\sh> or what geser said, broken source
<neuroStuMIT> but the weird thing is that I have made and installed the source before
<neuroStuMIT> on the same machine
<neuroStuMIT> let me try something
<LucidFox> jdong> Wait a minute... ffmpeg in Ubuntu doesn't depend on libfaac and libx264, does it?
<jdong> LucidFox: I don't know what I was thinking when I put that :D
<neuroStuMIT> ok I guess it just worked... nevermind.. THANK YOU SO MUCH!
<LucidFox> ffmpeg (3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu5) hardy; urgency=low
<LucidFox>   * Rebuilt against new libx264
<LucidFox>  -- Anthony Mercatante <tonio@kubuntu>   Sun, 02 Dec 2007 21:20:07 +0100
<LucidFox> ^ x264 isn't even in build-depends... what was he rebuilding against? :)
<jdong> lu	I guess he made the exact same mistake as me
<LucidFox> heh
<jdong> LucidFox: that is, he has medibuntu enabled, and typed apt-cache rdepends....
<\sh> phew...wine is working again...
<LucidFox> I think this double ffmpeg issue should be rectified at least in hardy+1, if it's too late to fix in hardy
<ScottK2> slangasek: The fundamental probelm between cyrus-sasl2 and cyrus-sasl2-heimdal is that they come out of the same upstream tarball, but are split into two source packages.  Not sure what to do about that.
<jdong> LucidFox: yea, though IANAL to understand why we have to strip source code of mpeg4 encoders
<jdong> superm1: hey you around? how's your videotranscoding-foo?
<slangasek> ScottK2: why should they need such a strict versioned dependency anyway, though?  what's supposed to change in a Debian point revision that could make them incompatible?
<neuroStuMIT> sorry one more stupid question
<ScottK2> slangasek: I'm not sure.  It's not like it's in there by accident (the Debian maintainer put in a lintian over-ride for it).
<neuroStuMIT> once I have my .deb file I can install it with dpkg -i <packagename>.deb right? Well how do I check to see where the package iwll be installed?
<neuroStuMIT> ok that was technically 2 questions
<slangasek> ScottK2: yeah, I still think this is the wrong way to go about it
<ScottK2> Given it's been years since an upstream release, I'm guessing the risk of relaxing the dependency is low.
<minghua> neuroStuMIT: dpkg-deb --contents <foo>.deb
<ScottK2> slangasek: I agree, but don't really feel like reworking the whole mess just to get off of libdb4.2
 * ScottK2 decides to return to his sick bed and take a nap.
<slangasek> ScottK2: fair enough
<neuroStuMIT> ok so if stuff isn't installing where I want it to install what do I edit to change that?
<nixternal> thanks everyone </stuffy headed voice> :)
<geser> neuroStuMIT: set the correct prefix when calling configure in your debian/rules (or whatever is needed to convince it to install in the correct location)
<neuroStuMIT> so the rules file tells it where to install not something in the source?
<geser> neuroStuMIT: not directly, it's in the source Makefile but can be often configured when calling the configure script (e.g. in debian/rules)
<\sh> oh people, why can't we stop sending mails about the kmos issue...it's getting into a religious debate :(
<neuroStuMIT> so i have a line that looks like $(MAKE) DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/<packagename> install
<neuroStuMIT> that is in the install:build section
<neuroStuMIT> is that what i need to change?
<geser> neuroStuMIT: do you need to call configure or a similar script before building?
<neuroStuMIT> yes I do
<sistpoty|work> interesting hostname, freeflying ;)
<\sh> sistpoty|work, indeed ;)
<geser> neuroStuMIT: does the configure accept --prefix=something (probably --prefix=/usr)?
<neuroStuMIT> let me check
<geser> neuroStuMIT: if it doesn then modify your configure call in debian/rules to specify the --prefix you want it to install
<neuroStuMIT> some if I want the binaries to end up in /usr/bin/ and the libs to end up in /usr/lib/ do I just specifiy /usr/ as the prefix?
<neuroStuMIT> ok so configure does take a --prefix=something
<Hobbsee> hurrah.  just what we need.  MOTU being compared to witch burning.  *sigh*
<geser> neuroStuMIT: yes, as the other use $prefix/bin/ and $prefix/lib/ as default for the install destination
<Hobbsee> from a place called "religious tolerance", no less.
 * sistpoty|work tries hard to resist to reply
<neuroStuMIT> ok so what do I need to edit as configure takes the --prefix=/usr/  ?
<Hobbsee> sistpoty|work: something about ubuntu not being a religion?
<geser> neuroStuMIT: can you pastebin your current debian/rules?
<sistpoty|work> Hobbsee: no, i just try to resist to reply to that mail
<Hobbsee> sistpoty|work: obviously, but i'm trying to figure what youd' reply, if you were to
<neuroStuMIT> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54235/
<sistpoty|work> Hobbsee: well, I won't tell, otherwise I could just reply on the ML :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
 * Hobbsee really doesn't care anymore, but still thinks that's slightly over teh top
 * sistpoty|work just wants the good old times back, where motu stuff was just big fun (and I could stay up all night and sleep half of the day *g*)
<Hobbsee> that would be nice
<LucidFox> sistpoty|work> good old times?
<sistpoty|work> LucidFox: yeah...*getting nostalgic* *g*
<sistpoty|work> as in breezy or dapper
<sistpoty|work> +cycle
<geser> neuroStuMIT: so you currently don't call configure in your debian/rules? Try adding "./configure --prefix=/usr" after line 26
<neuroStuMIT> ok
<neuroStuMIT> so when I run dpkg does that run configure?
<neuroStuMIT> or do I have to run configure befor I run dpkg
<geser> sistpoty|work: what stops you to stay up the whole night and sleep during the day?
<sistpoty|work> geser: just look at my nick, after the | ;)
<geser> neuroStuMIT: it will be called during the build as it's a dependency on the build target
<Aloha> Please review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=sadms
<geser> sistpoty|work: change to the night shift :)
<sistpoty|work> heh
<\sh> ok..since I'm starting my new work tomorrow morning, I'm trying to get as many merges/syncs as possible into our archive this evening until my wife comes ;)
<LucidFox> Aloha> looking
<Aloha> LucidFox, thank you :)
<neuroStuMIT> geser: Awesome that worked. Thanks so much!
<LucidFox> Aloha> commented
<Aloha> LucidFox, thank you :)
<Aloha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/TeamReporting
<Aloha> oops wrong chan window sorry
<LucidFox> heh
<Aloha> bddebian, hi :)
<geser> Hi bddebian
 * RainCT is also checking sadms :)
<sistpoty|work> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya gang
<bddebian> Hi Aloha, geser, sistpoty|work
<RainCT> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya RainCT, congrats! :-)
<RainCT> bddebian: thanks :)
<LucidFox> RainCT> Do you happen to need some practice in sponsoring interdiffs?
<LucidFox> :)
<neuroStuMIT> Everybody thanks again
<jdong> LucidFox: that's a nice way of putting it :D
 * jdong looks for a main sponsor too
<LucidFox> jdong> yes, I saw :)
<jdong> any core-dev need some practice dgetting? :D
<LucidFox> for transmission
<RainCT> LucidFox: hm.. yes :P
<RainCT> heh
<LucidFox> you could look at bug #187576 - the package is simple enough, and the changes are mostly trivial
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187576 in smplayer-themes "Upgrade to smplayer-themes 0.1.15" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187576
<RainCT> LucidFox: how can I get the (uncompressed) source?
<jdong> RainCT: I'm guessing it has a watchfile or debian/rules file for doing so
<LucidFox> yes, there is get-orig-source
<LucidFox> you should first reconstruct the diff.gz and from it, the debian/ directory, using instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Interdiff
<LucidFox> after that, you can use debian/rules get-orig-source
<RainCT> alright, thanks :)
<\sh> hmmm..libfaad is back to universe, so we can build against it without having an issue, right?
<LucidFox> universe? o_O
<\sh> Filename: pool/universe/f/faad2/libfaad2-0_2.6-1_all.deb
<LucidFox> hmm... libmad is in main o_O
<\sh> Filename: pool/universe/f/faad2/libfaad0_2.6-1_amd64.deb
<\sh> who is pedro fragoso <emeberez@gmail.comcom> ???
<\sh> ah ember_
<\sh> ember_, ping mpd :)
<\sh> ah the changes came from gutsy these days...
<paas> Hi all, I've read through the online lesson about packaging shared libraries, which is great btw, and I've uploaded my first shared library package. Does anybody want to review it, thanks in advance, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=libtuxcap
 * minghua sees CMake and CDBS and stays away.
<\sh> ember_, I've updated bug #187392 if you want to have your name tag on this upload, please :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187392 in mpd "Please merge mpd 0.13.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187392
<paas> minghua: didn't mean to scare you :-)
<\sh> persia, please add me to universe-sponsors pls :)
<Aloha> what are the role of universe sponsors?
<sistpoty|work> Aloha: to sponsor uploads (updated packages, bug fixes) for universe
<Aloha> sistpoty|work, how does that differ from advocating?
<minghua> Advocating doesn't involve actual uploading.
<sistpoty|work> Aloha: advocating happens on revu. ubuntu-universe-sponsors deals with patches/debdiffs on launchpad
<Aloha> so sponsership is what happens after advocation?
 * minghua thinks it's okay to call uploading an REVU package sponsoring.
<minghua> (I think) I am not a universe-sponsor, though.
<sistpoty|work> sponsoring in general == uploading a package for someone who cannot. However as I wrote, the uus team is used to manage sponsoring all patches/debdiffs in lp. for revu, there is no need to be in that team
<Aloha> gotcha. so sponsoring is for merging code from launchpad, while revu is for package uploads?
<sistpoty|work> right
<Aloha> gotcha.
<Aloha> so sponsorship is for people who can program but not package
<pochu> It's for people who cannot upload packages to the archive
<smarter> Could someone please review my extremetuxracer package? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=extremetuxracer (all the issues raised have been addressed) thanks ;)
<Aloha> can't anyone upload packages to archive?
<jpatrick> Aloha: no
<RainCT> where can I vote against interdiff's? :P
<Aloha> gotcha
<sistpoty|work> Aloha: no... e.g. I cannot upload to main, so I need a sponsor for bug #178255
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178255 in nvidia-settings "NVCtrl.h and NVCtrlLib.h should be installed in /usr/include/NVCtrl not /usr/include" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178255
<LucidFox> Aloha> Only Ubuntu developers can upload directly to the archives. Others need to get their changes uploaded via sponsorship.
<sistpoty|work> (hint, hint, to any core-devs *g*)
<LucidFox> There are two groups of developers: core developers and MOTUs.
<Aloha> so whats "archives" is that main?
<LucidFox> MOTUs can only upload to universe and multiverse. Core developers can upload to main and restricted.
<geser> core-devs count also as motus
<Aloha> gotcha so sponsorship is getting a core developer to sponsor your package into ubuntu proper?
<jpatrick> Aloha: or MOTU's to universe
<Aloha> jpatrick, isn't that advocating though?
<jpatrick> nop
<LucidFox> Advocating is for REVU.
<LucidFox> Where new packages go.
<LucidFox> Updates to existing packages, as well as Debian merges, are sponsored.
<pochu> !sponsorship
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sponsorship - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sistpoty|work> Aloha: advocating means that s.o. is happy with a new package. We have the rule, that any package from a non-motu needs two people that are happy with it. Usually the second advocate also sponsors the upload of the new package
<Aloha> LucidFox, i mean from REVU to universe do you need sponsorship?
<LucidFox> Aloha> To get a package from REVU, you need two MOTUs to advocate it
<Aloha> sistpoty|work, Oh! Second advocator sponsors it... i get it now
<geser> Aloha: for a new package you go through REVU where two MOTU need to ACK (advocate) your package. Once it's in the archive and you need to update it (apply a patch, fix a packaging mistake, update to a new version, etc.) you go through the sponsoring queue
<LucidFox> RainCT> I heard persia lobbied to allow sponsoring new upstream versions with just the diff.gz
<LucidFox> I might have misinterpreted him, though
<Aloha> that would make sense
<geser> LucidFox: it's on the agenda for the next MOTU meeting (this Friday, 20:00 UTC)
<LucidFox> ah
<LucidFox> anyway... I'm off
 * sistpoty|work heads home
<sistpoty|work> cya
<jdong> superm1: and btw, did you ever get your jailbreak working? :D
<Lure> any motu willing to revu this package for me - bug 103324
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103324 in ubuntu "[need-packaging] QLandkarte" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/103324
<mcisbackuk> Evening all. What are these sync requests to update with upstream? Are contributors allowed to help out or is it purely Sponsors work?
<mcisbackuk> What I mean is do we give the debdiffs and Sponsors sort it from there or?
<jpatrick> mcisbackuk: contributors can request, only MOTU can confirm
<mcisbackuk> jpatrick: OK, but am I allowed to go ahead and create defdiffs for the differences and upload them, then subscribe the unvierse sponsors, or is that not the way it works?
<jpatrick> mcisbackuk: yes
<mcisbackuk> jpatrick: OK cool, thanks :)
<mcisbackuk> jpatrick: Was just checking the workflow of things lol :)
<RainCT> bah, stupid interdiff's :P
 * RainCT goes back to REVU :P
<mok0> evening
<ryanakca> can someone look at http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/basic256-0801302110/basic256-0.9.2/debian/basic256.desktop and help me figure out why the package always ends up in lost and found?
<mok0> ryanakca: things are put in lost+found by fsck
<mok0> ryanakca: It means your filesystem is in poor shape
<ryanakca> mok0: no, in the menu
<RainCT> Aloha: I just commented on sadms
<geser> mok0: I've heard KDE has also a lost+found section in the menu
<mok0> Ah, I misunderstood
<geser> ryanakca: basic256.desktop: error: value "ComputerScience" for string list key "Categories" in group "Desktop Entry" does not have a semicolon (';') as trailing character
<geser> after adding it desktop-file-validate was happy
<RainCT> ryanakca: I don't think ComputerScience is a primary category, try adding one (all .desktop files must have a primary category, plus optionaly secondary categories like I think this one is).  Also,   test: error: value "ComputerScience" for string list key "Categories" in group "Desktop Entry" does not have a semicolon (';') as trailing character
<ryanakca> geser, RainCT: okies, thanks... and where /how do you get that output?
<RainCT> ryanakca: desktop-file-validate <filename>
<ryanakca> ah, thanks.
<geser> ryanakca: reading http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/latest/apa.html you should perhaps also add Education as main category
<ryanakca> And if I get my package sponsored into Debian today, do you think I'd have time to get it synced into Ubuntu before the 14th?
<ryanakca> geser: so, Categories=Education;Science;ComputerScience;
<ryanakca> ?
<\sh> AndyP, do you still know why you removed the build-dep of libsnmp*-dev from nagios-plugins?
<ryanakca> or should I upload to Ubuntu & Debian, and then at hardy+1, just sync from the debian copy?
<RainCT> ryanakca: Might be, but I wouldn't take the risk. In my experience, NEW processing normally takes some weeks..
<ryanakca> okies
 * ryanakca updates the copy on REVU then and will give you guys the link :)
<ryanakca> s/unstable/hardy/ in changelog?
<geser> ryanakca: yes, that Categories looks ok now
<RainCT> ryanakca: right
<ryanakca> kk...
<geser> ryanakca: if you s/unstable/hardy/ then you probably also want to update the versioning
<ryanakca> from 0.9.2-1 to 0.9.2-0ubuntu1 ? already done :)
<mok0> I did the merge of xtide from sid before christmas, but now -- via discussion with the Debian maintainer -- some of the edits I made to the package needs to be changed. How should I do that, as a bug patch, or as another merge?
<\sh> mok0, xtide has a new upstream version handy..
<\sh> mok0, please check the package and merge
<\sh> mok0, if you can't upload, give me a ping and I'm happy to sponsor
<Lutin> based on http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=508642 , do you guys think asking an archive removal for gst-editor would be correct ?
<ubotu> Gnome bug 508642 in gst-editor "It doesn't use gstreamer0.10" [Normal,Resolved: notabug]
<\sh> mok0, debdiff against latest debian package appreciated
<mok0> \sh: ok, thanks
<mok0> \sh: I have packaged some additional data, it's on revu now
<\sh> mok0, link? :)
<mok0> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=xtide-wvs1-data
<\sh> mok0, looking
<mok0> \sh: I was hoping the debian xtide maintainer would do it, but apparently he hasn't had the time. I'd like the extra data to go in hardy, so I packaged it
<mok0> \sh: also see http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=456979
<ubotu> Debian bug 456979 in xtide "Please make wvs data available for xtide" [Wishlist,Open]
<mok0> ubotu, shut up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shut up - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<\sh> mok0, the package data is just lowres? 3.8MB != 37MB reading debian/copyright :
<mok0> \sh: I checked all of them, this one gives t he best performance/size ratio
<mok0> \sh: the high res ones are much slower to load, and they dont give you better information, unless you zoom in a lot
<\sh> mok0, the date of the files are always 20020219?
<mok0> \sh: that's the date on the ftp server
<mok0> Is that a problem?
<\sh> mok0, well, it's not changing that much it seems?
<mok0> exactly
<mok0> not before the icecaps start melting for real
<mok0> ;-)
<\sh> rotfl
<\sh> mok0, ok you need at least one advocation more...and bump compat/debhelper dep to 6
<mok0> OK
<mok0> Let me re-upload, before you advocate
<mok0> is compat 6 general for hardy?
<\sh> mok0, well, find another reviewer :) and I'll sponsor the upload :) I don't revoke my advocation :)
<\sh> mok0, debhelper 6 is in hardy, so yes
<\sh> mok0, and also in debian
<mok0> \sh: isn't the advocation rejected when there's a new upload?
<\sh> mok0, well, I don't care :) get the second reviewer on it and ping me
<mok0> \sh: sure. Thanks!
<\sh> mok0, nope thank you :)
<ryanakca> geser, RainCT: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=basic256 , if you have time, please :)
<ryanakca> the offers open to everybody else too :)
<RainCT> ryanakca: I'll look at it in a moment :)
<ryanakca> RainCT: thanks :D
<RainCT> ryanakca: it's recommended to start the Description in .desktop files with a verb
<RainCT> ryanakca: also, an icon would be nice
<ryanakca> RainCT: ok, I'll update the .desktop file
<dcordero> hi
<ryanakca> as for the icon... my graphics skills are non-existent, and upstream doesn't supply one
<dcordero> is down launchpad?
<RainCT> ryanakca: I've some more comments, writting them on REVU to don't SPAM the channel :P
<ryanakca> dcordero: not to my knowledge
<dcordero> my mistake, i was trying to access to launchpad.com :)
<mok0> \sh: xtide-vws1-data is ready
<mok0> I also added a Build-Depends-Indep:
<RainCT> ryanakca: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=basic256    about the icon, can't you find any (in Google or wherever)?
<\sh> mok0, cool...find another reviewer then :)
<ryanakca> RainCT: I can find an unrelated one
<ryanakca> RainCT: I could also use the favicon, but I think those are 16x16 or something of the sort
<mok0> RainCT: As a newly appointed MOTU, will you do me the honor of being the second sponsor?
<squentin> Anyone interested in reviewing mine : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=gmusicbrowser ?
<RainCT> mok0: hehe. URL? :)
<mok0> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=xtide-wvs1-data
<\sh> RainCT, add my advocation to it :)
<\sh> RainCT, if you are ok with it, upload on your command ;)
<ryanakca> RainCT: As for the 'extra' if I'm not mistaken, thats a Debian thing I forgot about... I might be completely wrong though
<RainCT> ryanakca: you can cut a bigger version of the favicon from http://kidbasic.sourceforge.net/kbsshotsm.png, but well.. I think it'll look better without an icon :P
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> RainCT: also, should I use 'desktop-file-install' instead of the manual cp?
<rjmyst3> bddebian: thanks for the advocate
<ryanakca> RainCT: also, how does this sound? 'Comment=Learn BASIC in an environment designed for young children' ?
<superm1> jdong, argh
<superm1> jdong, yeah you know 1.1.3 finally got on there, but all my old apps are fsck'ed
<superm1> jdong, and all this weird stuff happened to the new apps, random crashes
<superm1> missing libraries
<superm1> so somehow i'm going to have to find someone with OSX or windows to bring me back to 1.1.1 so i can redo the whole thing
<rjmyst3> any wxWidgets fans in here, today?
<rjmyst3> eat m&ms
<\sh> wxWidget?
<rjmyst3> yes?
<\sh> for what? :)
<rjmyst3> i've packaged a wxWidgets GUI designer, I'm looking for a MOTU to review it
<rjmyst3> i've been advocated by one MOTU, already
<rjmyst3> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=wxformbuilder
<joejaxx> superm1: ?
<superm1> you joejaxx
<\sh> sry..not this evening anymore..I'm waiting still for one build to finish...and then hepp into bed...tomorrow my new job starts
<joejaxx> superm1: lol why do you need someone with osx or windows? :D
<superm1> joejaxx, well there is no way to roll the firmware on an ipod touch back otherwise
<rjmyst3> \sh: congratulations on the new job! thanks, anyway
<joejaxx> superm1: ah
<superm1> an jdong convinced me to try something that fsck'ed mine
<rjmyst3> \sh: although, if wanted to take a look at it tomorrow, that would be cool, too :)
<\sh> rjmyst3, I can do some reviewing tomorrow evening when I'm coming home...so that's on my todo
<RainCT> hi again
<RainCT> modem died and didn't want to connect :(
<rjmyst3> \sh: great! thanks
<RainCT> mok0: do you still want me? :P
<RainCT> >> ryanakca: you can cut a bigger version of the favicon from http://kidbasic.sourceforge.net/kbsshotsm.png, but well.. I think it'll look better without an icon :P
<RainCT> >> ryanakca: extra is for packages that are dangerous or are an uncommon replacement for some other package (iirc)
<mok0> RainCT: If you would like to co-sponsor xtide-wvs1-data with \sh
<mcisbackuk> Guys I've just updated something from upstream, what do I need to include in the LP bug? interdiff debdiff dsc files, what? :)
<\sh> RainCT, check the xtide* package and advocate it when you ok with it...and upload pls :)
<\sh> RainCT, my approval is upgrade compatible ;)
<RainCT> mcisbackuk: theoretically interdiff but .diff.gz is also ok
<RainCT> \sh: ok, cool :P
<mcisbackuk> RainCT: OK I'll do the interdiff then, probably cleaner way of doing it anyway :)
<\sh> ok guys...good night ... /me's off until tomorrow evening it seems
<RainCT> \sh: good night
<mcisbackuk> Damn! pbuilder failed saying dh_iconcache: Command not found.....any ideas anyone?
<geser> mcisbackuk: dh_iconcache is dh_icons since hardy
<mcisbackuk> geser: So I just change the rules file to dh_icons **BLAH** instead of dh_iconcache?
<geser> yes
<mcisbackuk> Should have Googled that lol Sorry, and thanks :)
<blueyed> Is there anything special to take care of when upgrading a package in multiverse (new upstream release, Debian does not appear to be ready yet for it yet and it's unclear how they fix it. The package has FTBFS in Ubuntu since always) - see bug 150484. Is it safe to upload it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150484 in batik "batik has FTFBS forever" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150484
<mcisbackuk> geser: Do I have to do debuild after changing the rules file or pbuilder straight away?
<geser> mcisbackuk: you need a new source package, so first debuild -S and then pbuilder
<mcisbackuk> geser: OK gotcha cheers :)
<geser> blueyed: talk to slytherin once he is here again, as he was looking at that issue
<RainCT> mok0: control, line 16, + "is" on the end :P
<TheMuso> \sh_away: Thanks for doing gnunet. Feel free to do my other updated merges if you are looking for something to do.
<mok0> RainCT: I will look
<mrr64> I've been working with the morse_2.1-2 package that I downloaded as 'apt-get source morse' on a gutsy distribution. I'm a little confused. The makefile is broken (ie, it doesn't compile and/or install the program). Fixing it isn't a major issue BUT, and this is my question: If the source package is broken, where did the binary install package come from? (I got that from a 'sudo apt-get install morse')
<blueyed> geser: ok, I've left a comment on the bug - unfortunately he's not subscribed. I'll try to catch him..
<mok0> RainCT: Arrgh
<RainCT> mok0: and I think that the "to" on the last line should be a "with"
<ryanakca> 15:20:10 < ryanakca> RainCT: also, should I use 'desktop-file-install' instead of the manual cp?
<ryanakca> 15:26:50 < ryanakca> RainCT: also, how does this sound? 'Comment=Learn BASIC in an environment designed for young children' ?
<mok0> RainCT: hmm. Are you native englishspeaker?
<ryanakca> (dunno if you got those two since your modem died)
<RainCT> mok0: no
<mok0> RainCT: "of 1 to 1000000"
<RainCT> mok0: sound better :)
<Coper> If I want to create a new package for ubuntu should it be gutsy or hardy in changelog?
<mok0> RainCT: resolution to one to 1million? Nah
<mok0> RainCT: I don't agree
<mcisbackuk> Coper: hardy and use pbuilder when building for hardy
<mok0> Any native english speaker here?
<mcisbackuk> mok0: Yes
<mok0> mcisbackuk: will you help decide a language problem?
<mcisbackuk> mok0: Sure
<RainCT> ryanakca: didn't got them. no, cp is fine (or even better dh_install). (and if this was a "normal" you would need to call dh_desktop, but as you are using cdbs (like I always do :)) that's not needed)
<mok0> Which is correct: "This package contains map data to a resolution of 1:1,000,000
<mcisbackuk> mok0: use 'with' instead of 'to'
<mok0> or: "This package contains map data to a resolution to 1:1000000
<Coper> okej, how do I make pbuilder update for hardy?
<mok0> mcisbackuk: with, ok
<mcisbackuk> mok0: i.e. "this package contains map data WITH a resolution of 1:1,000,000
<mok0> mcisbackuk: fine. The question was about the "of"
<mcisbackuk> Coper: Have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/PackageUpdate
<mcisbackuk> mok0: lol It's no problem :) Glad I could help :)
<mok0> mcisbackuk: but you haven't yey
<mok0> yet
<mcisbackuk> mok0: What you mean?
<mok0> "of 1:1,000,000" or "to 1:1,000,000"
<mcisbackuk> mok0: this is how I would probably put it "This package contains map data with a resolution of 1:1,000,000"
<mok0> mcisbackuk: Thank you!
<mcisbackuk> mok0: You're welcome :)
<mok0> RainCT: heh, we were both wrong :-)
<Coper> but when i run pbuilder it create is for gutsy
<mcisbackuk> lolz it just sounds better like that :)
<RainCT> mok0: lol :)
<mcisbackuk> !pbuilder | Coper
<ubotu> Coper: pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<mcisbackuk> Thanks ubotu lol
<ryanakca> RainCT: and the translations?
<mok0> RainCT: if that's the only comment, perhaps you can fix it and upload?
<mcisbackuk> mok0: If you ever need help with wording things in English just give me a shout I'll gladly help :)
<Coper> mcisbackuk: yes but by default my pbuilder is building for gutsy and not hardy that the guide says.
<mok0> mcisbackuk: thanks a lot
<mcisbackuk> Coper: On the guide it should tell you the options for setting pbuilder to a hardy chroot environment
<mok0> RainCT: But perhaps the Build-Depends-Indep be deleted again
<RainCT> ryanakca: uops, sorry.   Comment[ca]=Apreneu BASIC en un entorn dissenyat per a nens.     Comment[es]=Aprende BASIC en un entorno diseñado para niños.
<mrr64> Coper: 'pbuilder --distribution hardy --override-config'  will redo the base.tgz file
<RainCT> mok0: right
<Coper> ahh sry that working now, before i got a warning that hardy didn't exsist.
<RainCT> mok0: ok, I think that's all
<mok0> RainCT: cool
<slangasek> RainCT: "Aprende a machacar su cerebro en un entorno diseñado para niños"
<RainCT> slangasek: haha :D
<slangasek> sorry, s/su/tu/
<mok0> RainCT: OK I will upload another version to revu
<mok0> RainCT: done
<LaserJock> Coper: you need to make sure to get debootstrap from gutsy-backports
<mok0> That's a pretty impressive list of packages on REVU!
<mcisbackuk> What is this REVU thing that I keep hearing about?
<RainCT> !revu > mcisbackuk
<mok0> mcisbackuk: What are you hearing?
<mcisbackuk> mok0: lol.....figure of speech
<mcisbackuk> !revu
<ubotu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<mok0> :-D
<mcisbackuk> Is revu for upgrades as well or ust new packages?
<mcisbackuk> *just
<mok0> mcisbackuk: It's for everything
<mcisbackuk> mok0: But if it's used for upgrades, wouldn't it deviate from launchpad's bug system for uploading changes?
<LaserJock> it's primarily for new packages
<mok0> mcisbackuk: launchpad is only for bug reports, not uploads
<mcisbackuk> LaserJock: OK I'll stay away then I wanna stick to interdiff jobby's lol
<LaserJock> sometimes people use it for big upgrades when a debdiff would be not as productive
<LaserJock> mcisbackuk: yeah
<mok0> ... I guess even motus sometimes like a second opinion
<mcisbackuk> LaserJock: Like major changes not minors i.e. 1.0 -> 2.0 not 1.0 > 1.0.2
<LaserJock> yeah
<mcisbackuk> cool cool
<LaserJock> it's a place to stick a whole source package
<mcisbackuk> I will get used to all this soon don't worry ;) hehe
<LaserJock> if debdiffs or interdiff/diff.gzs work then I lean towards using those
<mok0> LaserJock: but you get those on revu, too :-)
<mok0> Although they are backwards..
<ScottK2> Generally REVU is just used for new packages, but there are exceptions.
<mcisbackuk> But what I'm saying is, wouldn't it be easier to stick them small files on LP?
<ScottK2> mcisbackuk: For upgrades that's the general process.
<mcisbackuk> kks :)
<mok0> Another thing is that revu is community run, and LP is Canonical
<mcisbackuk> GRRRR OK, why the hell is pbuilder still bitchin about my rules file saying dh_iconcache, I changed it to dh_icons AND saved it, and done debuild -S -sa again and it still says same error :S
<ScottK2> mcisbackuk: Did you pass the correct .dsc to pbuilder?
<pochu> mcisbackuk: change it in debian/control.in too
<pochu> err
<mcisbackuk> yeah the .3 not .2
<pochu> ignore me
<mcisbackuk> control??
<mok0> pochu: we are
<geser> pochu: debian/control.in? how does it relate do debian/rules?
<mok0> :P
<RainCT> ryanakca: Comment[de]=Lerne BASIC in einer Umgebung, die speziell für die ganz Kleinen entwichelt wurde.
 * pochu isn't here anymore O.o
<mcisbackuk> geser: Even I was thinking that.... lol
 * mok0 hugs pochu
 * pochu hugs mok0 back :)
<geser> RainCT, ryanakca: "entwickelt" not "entwichelt" but otherwise looks good
<pochu> mcisbackuk: what's the output of "zgrep iconcache *.diff.gz" ?
<RainCT> ryanakca: new one.. Comment[de]=Lerne BASIC in einer Programmierumgebung speziell für die ganz Kleinen
<mcisbackuk> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<RainCT> ryanakca: (I've asked a German friend to translate it as my German is quite forgotten :P)
<mcisbackuk> pochu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54251/
<mcisbackuk> I speak German, not PERFECTLY but good enough
<mok0> mcisbackuk: Mein Gott!!!
<mcisbackuk> mok0: lol Ja ja, es ist gut! lol
<geser> das ist hier nicht #ubuntu-motu-de :)
<mcisbackuk> pochu: I think I realised whats wrong, I need to delete the .diff.gz that pbuilder created last time don't i?
<mcisbackuk> geser: I'm english, born i london lol! i just speak german as well lolz
<geser> mcisbackuk: if debuild -S succeeds, then you should have a new diff.gz
<slangasek> geser: aber gibt's kein #ubuntu-motu-de :(
<mok0> Perhaps #ubuntu-de-motu? :-P
<mcisbackuk> geser: should I delete the newer one anyway just in case its not overwriting it?
<mcisbackuk> the .diff.gz i mean
<geser> mcisbackuk: is doesn't hurt
<geser> at least you will that something didn't work if you don't get a new diff.gz
<mcisbackuk> geser: OK ill try that maybe it'll stop winding me up lol
<mcisbackuk> geser: true
<Coper> Can someone check so I haven't make any big misstakes? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=console-freecell
<RainCT> slangasek: wie viele Sprachen kennst du den? :P
<pochu> Coper: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/console-freecell-0801312240/lintian
<mok0> slangasek knows a bunch of wicked finnish words
<mcisbackuk> RainCT: Nur 2 :(
<geser> Coper: you don't need to list libncurses5 in Depends, dh_shlibdeps should add it through ${shlib:Depends}
<slangasek> RainCT: moltes ;)
<RainCT> heh
<ryanakca> RainCT: thanks :)
<geser> Coper: and for the short description see http://www.debian.org/doc/developers-reference/ch-best-pkging-practices.en.html#s-bpp-pkg-synopsis
<Coper> pochu: is it just to update standard-version?
<pochu> Coper: no. I'm doing a full review.
<geser> Coper: is there a need-packaging bug for it? if yes, you should close it in the changeloge ("(LP: #xxx)")
<RainCT> mok0: sorry for the wait.. pbuilder is running now
<mok0> RainCT: great
<persia> \sh_away: You should apply to join the group.  One of the admins will likely welcome you :)
<pochu> Coper: review posted.
<persia> RainCT: Come to the next MOTU Meeting (1 February) and complain.  Maybe interdiffs can go away.
 * persia drops back into deep idle
<RainCT> persia: Sure :).
<RAOF> persia: Congratulations, incidentally.
<CyberMatt> can somebody check http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=jailkit
<Coper> pochu: Thanks. :)
<superm1> hey RAOF i cleaned up gmyth and have a much nicer build on that .orig.tar.gz now
<RAOF> superm1: Cool.  I'll probably get time to look at it sometime today.
<LaserJock> man, git is cool
<RAOF> Cooler than svn, certianly.
<RAOF> Have you just played with git-bisect?
<ion_> raof: Not only cooler, but insanely faster.
<ion_> And git-bisect is a lifesaver. :-)
<LaserJock> RAOF: no, git-cvsimport
<mcisbackuk> How do I become a MOTU? I lready help out with bugs (that I can) and have done a couple of upstream upgrades :)
<LaserJock> mcisbackuk: just keep working
<ryanakca> mcisbackuk: look at the topic
<jdong> superm1: I've heard all apps need reinstalling after a firmware upgrade
<jdong> superm1: (and they say Ubuntu upgrades are messed)
<LaserJock> mcisbackuk: usually people will start poking you to apply when you're ready
<TheMuso> ember_: I would ask that when the new version of orca comes out, that I take care of it, as I have one or two extra things I need to do.
<mcisbackuk> LaserJock: I doubt I'm ready just yet, I mean yeah I've learnt a hell of a lot since coming on here and packaging and stuff, but I dunno - I'd be stumped if there was a test lmao
<ember_> TheMuso: okidoki
<LaserJock> mcisbackuk: yeah, just keep working on it :-)
<mcisbackuk> LaserJock: I intend to :) New skills and learning stuff is always good :)
<LaserJock> mcisbackuk: and you will continue learning after you become a MOTU
<mcisbackuk> Kewl :)
<LaserJock> nothing makes you learn like having to review/sponsor other people's work
<mcisbackuk> LaserJock: I'll bet lolz
<TheMuso> ember: Thanks.
<the_belgain> hi there - i was wondering if anyone could review my fuppes package in REVU: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=fuppes
<the_belgain> it's been in there for a few days but there aren't any comments on the latest version - i'd quite like to try and get this into hardy if possible..
<mcisbackuk> It's STILL coming up with dh_iconcache command not found i changed the rules file ANd deleted the diff.gz
<LaserJock> now I gotta figure out git-buildpackage
<CyberMatt> the_belgain, i'm not a motu but it seems to me like you need a better long description
<LaserJock> mcisbackuk: zgrep the diff.gz for dh_icon
<mcisbackuk> k
<mcisbackuk> I think i missed one in rules somehow lol *blush*
<CyberMatt> the_belgain, also debin/coyright should wrap at 80 chars
<mcisbackuk> Yup, looks like I did lol stupid me
<LaserJock> mcisbackuk:  well, usually pbuilder doesn't lie ;-)
<ryanakca> RainCT: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=basic256
<mcisbackuk> Nah i knew it would be something really stupid, just didn't know where it was, but thanks laserjock :)
<CyberMatt> you can use fmt to do that :-)
<ryanakca> Also, if anybody else is willing and has has time, could the review it please? (basic256)
<the_belgain> CyberMatt: thanks, I'll make those two changes
<the_belgain> are any MOTUs able to review (and potentially advocate)?
<mok0> the_belgain: all MOTUs have gone into hibernation
<RainCT> mok0: I guess you have already noticed it, but the package is uploaded :)
<mok0> errrh, hi RainCT
<mok0> :)
 * RainCT was having dinner :P
<mok0> uhm
<Aloha> RainCT, thanks for commenting. i was away
<mok0> RainCT: now I should merge the latest xtide
<rulus> Can someone have a look at my package (http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=gtkvd)? It should be ready for advocation :)
<RainCT> rulus: well, you really shouldn't ask if it wasn't ready ;P
<rulus> RainCT: yes, true :p
<mok0> rulus: there's always that one. last, bug
<Aloha> RainCT, what priority should sadms be?
<Aloha> RainCT, optional?
<rulus> mok0: yep, software is never finished I guess
<the_belgain> i'm about to upload an updated version of fuppes with the markups CyberMatt pointed out above, unless anyone else is taking a look at this in which case i can roll in other updates?
<RainCT> Aloha: yes
<mok0> rulus: heh
<Aloha> RainCT, thnx
<mok0> RainCT: don't forget to change the status of the LP bug
<Coper> hmm I get a warning: unknown information field 'L Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed' in input data in parsed version of changelog.
<mok0> RainCT: bug 187762
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187762 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] xtide world vector shoreline data" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187762
<RainCT> mok0: Janitor didn't change it?
<mok0> RainCT: Its still "confirmed"
<mok0> RainCT: should be fix committed, right?
<RainCT> mok0: yes, changed it.
<mok0> RainCT: great. Pleasure working with you :-)
 * mok0 carves another notch
<the_belgain> i've uploaded another fuppes package - any reviews would be welcome (i'll check revu tomorrow)
<LaserJock> Coper: that's ok
<blueyed> Is there some better documentation of get-orig-source than the one at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Examples/ChangingTheOrigTarball ?
<mok0> blueyed: what's wrong with it?
<mok0> A bit brief, perhaps
<blueyed> yes, also unclear about where the orig.tar.gz should land (seems different between 2 and 3)
<blueyed> Also, no mentioning about how and when to invoke it.
<RainCT> mok0: Thanks. /me thinks the same :)
<RainCT> (with you, not with myself :P)
 * mok0 hi-5's RainCT 
<blueyed> Does my first get-orig-source look sane? http://pastebin.com/m3420b7ab
<mok0> blueyed: I don't really see the point of the get-orig-source target.
<mok0> blueyed: A script in debian/ would suffice
<TheMuso> mok0: If there is a debian/watch, get-orig-source is not needed.
<mok0> TheMuso: exactly
<TheMuso> If a debian/watch is not possible, then get-orig-source is needed.
<Coper> To close a bug in changelog is it just to add (LP: #xxxxxx) ?
<RainCT> Coper: yes
<mok0> TheMuso: Yeah, but can it be done without human intervention? I don't think so, because often you have to edit the version anyway
<crimsun> personally, apparmor's debian/rules has a nice get-orig-source:
<Aloha> Coper, i don't think you even need the ()
<TheMuso> mok0: Not entirely no, but all thats needed is the latest changelog entry to have the version that is desired.
<crimsun> also, I think get-orig-source: is useful in situations where we have to recreate the orig.tar.gz tarball from tar.bz2, e.g., alsa-*
<mok0> TheMuso: yes, but human intervention is needed
<TheMuso> For example, look at the way that the gnome-pkg-tools gnome-get-source.mk does it.
<mok0> crimsun: yes for repackaging it is needed
<Coper> added a new version for revu and fix all problems.
 * mok0 thinks that if only upstream authors would maintain sensible standards things would be easiy
<mok0> easy
<ScottK2> Yep.
<mok0> Apropos: is there a document with recommendations for upstream authors?
<mok0> There must be a vast amount of experience in the packaging community that could benefit upstreams
<blueyed> mok0: I need to pull in a directory from svn.. or at least that's what the debian maintainer did.. I've just automated it. Do you think adding a script to the (also existing) watch file would be better instead?
<CyberMatt> mok0, then whats the fun in packageing
<Aloha> apt-file is a nice package... i can't believe i lived without it
<ScottK2> slangasek: I think I found a small missing bit in the cyrus-sasl2 libdb transition that would make it not unreasonable to do another upload after the alpha freeze is over.  It still build-dep's on libdb-dev with the versioning on 4.4, not 4.6.
<ScottK2> So we can keep the version numbers in sync in good consciense.
<blueyed> Aloha: unfortunately it does not work for development branches, does it?
<RainCT> ryanakca: in the spanish comment, you wrote a "si" in the middle, remove that :P. also, I recommend writting all the Comment[xx] entries in alphabetic order (ca,de,es,fr) as if the file gets longer it will be easier to find a certain language that way
 * blueyed has some apt-file bugs assigned still..
<Aloha> blueyed, i don't know i got it from repo not from cvs
<RainCT> ryanakca: and don't use "rm" for clean:, but "rm -f" instead, otherwise cleaning if it's already clean will fail
<blueyed> Aloha: I mean, it does not work for Hardy, does it? Only Gutsy..
<mok0> blueyed: Hmm. I think a standalone script in debian/ is the clearest way to do it. I don't see the advantage of the extra "debian/rules get-orig-source" requirement
<Aloha> blueyed, not sure i don't run hardy
<mok0> blueyed: basically, it's just wrapping a script inside a makefile
<ScottK2> mok0: What difference is it if it's a script or a target in rules?  It works out the same.
<mok0> ScottK2: exactly.
<mok0> ScottK2: why wrap it in a makefile?
<blueyed> You have some additional vars set there..
<Aloha> target in rules probably looks better aesthetically
<ScottK2> So Debian policy says put it in rules.  Is there a strong motive to change?
<mok0> a makefile is a bad place to have a script. For example, each line is a separate process
<superm1> jdong, well the thing is i reinstalled them, but its keeping binaries in all these weird places on the system now
<mok0> if you need to work in another dir, you have to cd in every line
<superm1> jdong, its a really bad upgrade
<superm1> it needs to be wiped
<blueyed> mok0: it's all one line.. "\" at the end.. imho it's just messier in rules.
<mok0> _that_ is aesthetically _not_ pleasing
<geser> blueyed: there are already Content files for hardy on the archive so apt-file might work now again
<RainCT> mok0: you can call another script from inside the makefile
<mok0> blueyed: ok,ok,
<blueyed> My question rather is if it should get included in the watch file (you can call scripts from there, can't you)?
<mok0> blueyed: don't know, honestly
<blueyed> geser: great! A good reason to fix it.. :)
<mok0> why not have a script "debian/get-orig-source" ??
<geser> blueyed: but I didn't check yet
<slangasek> ScottK2: not particularly relevant given that the only "libdb-dev" that can satisfy any versioned build-deps is the one from db4.6; but IMHO it's a bad idea to use libdb-dev anyway, rather than the libdb4.6-dev virtual package
<mok0> My basic view is that using a makefile as a process launcher is abuse of make
<mok0> make is about resolving dependencies, and doing only what's necessary. It shouldn't be used as a manifold for spawning processes
<ScottK> slangasek: Agreed it's a nit, but may as well get it right.  And if that cyrus-sasl2 were backported it could end up using multiple libdb versions for different things.
<blueyed> mok0: I see. But AFAICS it's common sense to do it that way.. but there's not much documentation about it.. (w.r.t. usage)
<slangasek> ScottK: not sure what you mean, there; there's no libdb-dev real package in the archive that isn't db4.6
<ScottK> Ah.
<mok0> blueyed: well, it keeps things in one place.
<mok0> blueyed: anyway, get-orig-source is not called by any of the dpkg tools
<ScottK> slangasek: OK.  I made the assumption that it existed in earlier releases.
<mok0> so  it doesn't really matter
<slangasek> ScottK: nope, it's a neologism resulting from the db maintainers being sick of having to maintain old versions for all eternity; but IMHO it's a wrong fix
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Coper> I have some problem with standard version, if I set it to 2.7.2.2 lintian is complaning that it's not 2.7.3 and if I set it to 2.7.3 linda complance that it's to new.
<geser> Coper: ignore linda in this point
<RainCT> ryanakca: you've more comments on REVU
<matthijs> Aloha? hello.
<RainCT> good night
<matthijs> Is there someone here that would want to help out creating packages for our project?
<matthijs> The project is "veejay", currently located on http://veejayhq.net
<matthijs> We have a small, but loyal userbase, and some press coverage trough the piksel festival in norway
<matthijs> however, things have been quiet since all of the development team has dayjobs now, and we do not have time to work on packages
<mok0> matthijs: First step is to file a needs-packaging bug on launchpad.net
<matthijs> We would like to have the 1.0 in Synaptic, possibly generating more momentum to finalize the 1.1 release
<dcordero> hi
<matthijs> Launchpad? I'm taking a look now.
<matthijs> But anyone here, that could help us out creating an initial set of binaries to host on our site, to "ease" the introduction?
<dcordero> where is the protocol for fix a bug that need change code for the original developer?
<mcisbackuk> matthijs: Launchpad is Ubuntu's bug tracking service, any prblems with Ubuntu, or any packages within it are filed on there. also any new Open Source projects which users/project owners feel would be good enough to go into Ubuntu get filed on Launchpad with the tag [needs-packaging], for help on using Launchpad, please visit the wiki at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<mok0> matthijs: does the build use gnu autotools?
<StevenK> matthijs: So, why are you trying to poach people that work on Ubuntu?
<matthijs> mok0, yes, it builds perfectly on ubuntu :)
<matthijs> StevenK, what do you mean?
<mok0> StevenK: He needs help to package his software
<mcisbackuk> matthijs: OK, well then that needs to be confirmed by a MOTU, please file a request at http://www.launchpad.net
<StevenK> I didn't read it like thatr
<StevenK> s/tr/t/
<matthijs> I'm asking for help, because I got stuck trying to package things a week or so and I *really* don't have any more time... even if I would like to
<matthijs> And I want to produce quality stuff, not something made by checkinstall - also, I'm on really old hardware so it's a pain.
<mcisbackuk> Well there are plenty of people within the Ubuntu community that can help, ut just asking here is not usually enough, if you file a request on Launchpad, then everyone can see it.
<matthijs> I'm just about to :)
<mcisbackuk> cool :)
<mok0> matthijs: we're just a handful awake here
<mcisbackuk> matthijs: that normally gets people to look, I mean I myself like the look of the project at a quick glance, I think it may come in useful someday to the Ubustudio team :)
<mok0> matthijs: ... and most of us are busy, feature freeze for 8.04 is just a few days ahead
<RAOF> You could also file a Debian RFP (request for package) I suppose.
<mcisbackuk> That's true RAOF, since Ubuntu tends to take from the Debian packages hehe
<matthijs> ah, well, I'm on launchpad, I registered, and I pressed the big red button -
<mcisbackuk> matthijs: Hope it didn't blow up!
<mok0> Arrrrhhhh noooooo
<mcisbackuk> lol
<matthijs> nope. everything still working
<matthijs> pfew :)
<mok0> matthijs: put "[needs-packaging]" before the text of your bug
<mcisbackuk> hehe
<avoine> Someone know if it's possible in a rules file to tell to cdbs to not run dh_shlibdeps for example in the building of the package?
<mcisbackuk> matthijs: Just put something like [needs-packaging] XXXnameXXX version x.x.x, please make sure you put a link to the download page of the project within the bug report.
<mok0> matthijs: ... furthermore, once you've completed the entry, add a needs-packaging tag to it
<mcisbackuk> avoine: I would assume you just don't call it?
<matthijs> ah ok, that's clear - so I file an ubuntu bug and write a good summary
<james_w> matthijs: are all the dependencies already packaged?
<avoine> the only line I have in the rules file is: include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk
<mok0> avoine: use the DEB_SHLIBDEPS_ARGS variable
<mcisbackuk> matthijs: Basically yeah, and also if possible put what your dependencies are - that would save a bit of work :)
<james_w> matthijs: from a quick look it looks pretty clean, so it shouldn't be too fiddly, but the large number of dependencies might be a bit of a headache.
<geser> avoine: why do you don't want dh_shlibdeps run?
<mcisbackuk> Guys if I get this message after pbuilder finishes, does that mean there are hardly any changes, and I don't need to include the diff.gz, and just upload the interdiff? dpkg-genchanges: not including original source code in upload
<mcisbackuk> dpkg-buildpackage: binary and diff upload (original source NOT included)
<dcordero> mcisbackuk, what bug?
<mcisbackuk> Ermmmm I'm updating an upstream release : bug #113653 apart from that all seems fine
<dcordero> Bug #113653
<james_w> mcisbackuk: that will happen for a non -1 upload. Sometimes you will need to force the inclusion of the upstream source (if the place you are uploading to doesn't have it already, or they always require it for other reasons). You can do this with the -sa flag.
<mcisbackuk> ubotu hello?
<dcordero> ubotu is sleeping :)
<jdong> mcisbackuk: routing issue
<mcisbackuk> james_w: I used -sa when I done the debuild
<jdong> backup bots en route
<avoine> geser: I'm trying to package a XO activitie and It have a .so file in it that prevent him to build: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10805976/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.sugar-paint-activity_13-1.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<geser> mcisbackuk: that only means that the .changes file has no reference to the .orig.tar.gz (and uploaded get only the .dsc, .diff.gz and .changes files)
<mcisbackuk> geser: Sorry can you dumb it down just a bit for me lol only a bit
<ScottK2> avoine: Do you build-dep on libgtk2.0-dev?
<avoine> no, I should?
<ScottK2> Yes.  That's what's missing there.
<mcisbackuk> geser: Do I still need to create an interdiff then since it's a new upstream release, and if so, what files do I upload?
<avoine> ok thanks
<matthijs_> wowsers my laptop just crashed due to excessive scrolling - that's what I mean by old hardware...
<mcisbackuk> matthijs: Maybe you should be running Ubuntu yourself then ;)
<geser> mcisbackuk: I'm not sure about the process for updating upstream versions and which file should be added to the LP bug
<matthijs_> er. I AM running ubuntu - but packaging is just too hard for me :)
<mcisbackuk> geser: OK no worries
<mcisbackuk> matthijs: Don't worry, just fiel the bug and let one of the guys do it :)
<emgent> Fujitsu, heya
<matthijs_> during the time the chroot comes up, I can make and drink a tea.
<geser> avoine: from the build log I don't see nothing compiled. Does your package include pre-compiled code?
<avoine> yeah geser
<geser> avoine: bad, everything should be rebuild to a) know that it build (important for applying patches) and b) the source matches the binaries
<avoine> ok, I have the source code and the makefile for the .so file
<avoine> I just need to tell cdbs to remove the lib and recompile it
<geser> yes
<joejaxx> Good Evening ALl
<joejaxx> All*
<joejaxx> :)
<matthijs_> hi everyone - I had to feed a baby in between - I reported the bug!
<matthijs_> So I gues now I wait? ( sleep)
#ubuntu-motu 2008-02-01
<mcisbackuk> matthijs_: OK, did you set the tag to needs-packaging, and put it in the bug report subject line? If so, then it's just a waiting game, someone will sort it out :)
<matthijs_> yes, I added [needs-packaging] to the start and end of both summary and description
<mcisbackuk> matthijs_: OK, what bug # is it?
<matthijs_> #187894,
<matthijs_> the id is #187894
<mcisbackuk> bug #187894
<mcisbackuk> What's wrong with the bot?
<LjL> it's not there?
<LjL> bug #187894
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187894 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] veejay-1.0 - http://veejayhq.net [needs-packaging]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187894
<mcisbackuk> weird
<matthijs_> it was doing *something* in it's corner.
<mcisbackuk> matthijs_: Yeah that's fine, I edited the tags to needs-packaging so contributors can have a look, but yeah that's fine for now :)
<LjL> it wasn't doing anything, it wasn't in the channel
<mcisbackuk> lol how did it suddenly come back then?
<LjL> by rejoining the channel
<mcisbackuk> It hasn't been here for about an hour lol
<LjL> ubotwo was.
<LjL> and, networks sometimes have problems.
<mcisbackuk> It didn't answer me an hour ago stupid bot lol
<mcisbackuk> Oh well it's working now :)
<matthijs_> I'm telling ya, he's been at it again, visiting those other channels, talkin' dirty
<matthijs_> oh well, enough for this night. I should go to sleep now, long day ahead tomorrow
<matthijs_> Thank you guys for the help, I wouldn't have figured this out using google I think.
<matthijs_> bye!
<ryanakca> can someone please answer the questions I placed in reply to the comment on http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=basic256 ?
<LaserJock> ryanakca: the Debian menu has changed a bit
<LaserJock> ryanakca: you'd need a new enough lintian/linda to check
<ryanakca> LaserJock: ah, ok.
 * ryanakca tries upgrading hardy
<LaserJock> Apps has been replaced by Applications, that's why you get the particular warning
<ryanakca> aha, okies.
<LaserJock> but some categories were also moved around
<LaserJock> so it's good to check
 * ryanakca wonders if the Debian people should be prodded to update http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ch-dother.en.html#s-menu
<nixternal> LaserJock: feeling any better tonight?
<LaserJock> nixternal: no way
<ryanakca> LaserJock: and, about the man page?
<LaserJock> ryanakca: I would say do it
<LaserJock> even if it's not that informative
<ryanakca> eh, ok... I guess it wouldn't matter too much if its 90% copy-paste from control/copyright?
<neurostumit> Hi, does anybody here know if there is a gtkglext-1.2 deb file?  the ubuntu repo only has version 1.1
<superm1> who was the one with wxformbuilder?
<superm1> i was just revu'ing it but had a question for the packager
<ryanakca> superm1: rjmyst3
<superm1> ah yeah he's not online
<superm1> okay i'll just leave a comment on the revu then for him to take a look
<neurostumit> Hi, does anybody here know if there is a gtkglext-1.2 deb file?  the ubuntu repo only has version 1.1
<ryanakca> neurostumit: Version: 1.2.0-0ubuntu1
<ryanakca> neurostumit: in hardy, apt-cache show libgtkglext1
<mcisbackuk> Hey guys, I'm trying to build an upgraded upstream, but pbuilder keeps coming up saying that its depends: libgettext-ruby1.8, libgtk2-ruby1.8 and libxul-dev are virtual packages.
<neurostumit> will that work in gutsy?
<neurostumit> ryanakca: will a simple apt-get install libgtkglext1 work then?
<ryanakca> neurostumit: no
<ryanakca> neurostumit: you need to be running hardy
<ryanakca> neurostumit: unless gutsy also has 1.2.0
<neurostumit> no gutsy's repos doesn't
<mcisbackuk> Is there a way round this virtual package issue? Any help at all would be appreciated!
<neurostumit> well they didn't a couple of weeks ago
<neurostumit> ryanakca:  does apt-cache show libgtglext1 show if gtkglext is available?
<ryanakca> neurostumit: dunno, look on packages.ubuntu.com
<mcisbackuk> Please help someone this pbuilder is doing my head in!! lol it keeps whinging about virtual packages, dependencies unmet, any ideas anyone please?
<neurostumit> ok
<neurostumit> also is there a way to download a deb file with apt and not install it?
<blueyed> persia: congrats! Can you add me to u-u-s, please?
<ryanakca> can someone please review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=basic256
<pochu> sorry for the duplicate mail on revu, I received a ProgrammingError and thought the comment wasn't posted...
<TheMuso> pochu: I've had that before.
<cheguevara> ping RAOF
<ScottK2> TheMuso: Would you please add me back as a member of UUS?
<ScottK2> TheMuso: My LP id is kitterman.
<ScottK2> Heya bddebian.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<bddebian> Hi ScottK2
<bddebian> ScottK2: Hey, you never answered my /query window :-)
<ScottK2> bddebian: I don't think I got it.
<ScottK2> bddebian: /msg me again.
<bddebian> It was a day or two ago :-)
<freakabcd> hi all
<bddebian> Hello freakabcd
<freakabcd> ok, i've got pbuilder setup. and a source package from hardy
<freakabcd> i want to build this in gutsy
<freakabcd> i can make the necessary changes in the control/etc. files
<freakabcd> i just want to know how to build it now
<TheMuso> ScottK2: Just a sec.
<ScottK2> TheMuso: Thanks.
<TheMuso> ScottK2: have you applied?
<emgent> hello there, in #ubuntu-hardened is avaiable a bot (nick ubuSecurity) that paste in realtime CVE advisory, bugtraq advisory and milw0rm POC. if someone is interested please join. :)
<ScottK2> TheMuso: Do I need to?
<TheMuso> ScottK2: No
<ScottK2> TheMuso: No.  I haven't.
<TheMuso> ok
<TheMuso> Done. You should receive an email about it shortly.
<ScottK2> Thanks.
<TheMuso> np
<blueyed> TheMuso: can you add me, too? (blueyed on LP)
<blueyed> you cannot apply there, btw.
<mcisbackuk> Hey guys, I'm getting an error during pbuilder from my rules file: install -o0 -g0 -m 0644 LWP.pm debian/tmp/usr/share/perl5/LWP.pm
<mcisbackuk> install: cannot stat `LWP.pm': No such file or directory
<mcisbackuk> any ideas?
<TheMuso> blueyed: People have done so, but I'll add you directly
<mcisbackuk> oops sorry scrolling
<TheMuso> blueyed: done
<ScottK2> mcisbackuk: Whatever package provides that file you need to build-dep on.
<blueyed> TheMuso: thanks
<ScottK2> TheMuso: Thanks.
<TheMuso> np
 * Hobbsee waves
<ScottK2> Heya Hobbsee.
<TheMuso> heya Hobbsee
<mcisbackuk> ScottK2: How do I find that out? Google it?
<ScottK2> mcisbackuk: apt-file find LWP.pm
<ScottK2> That'll narrow it down.
<mcisbackuk> ScottK2: Brilliant thanks :)
<ryanakca> can someone please review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=basic256 ?
<superm1> ryanakca, i left you a comment on revu
 * jdong wonders if we can adapt REVU into a dating service
<ryanakca> jdong: lol
<ryanakca> superm1: thanks
<ryanakca> superm1: if I upload, can you check & advocate please?
<ryanakca> hmm... revu only scans every 10 minutes by the looks of it...
 * ryanakca wants time to move faster so he can go to bet
<ryanakca> s/bet/bed
<bddebian> persia: You on?
<ryanakca> can someone please review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=basic256 ?
 * ryanakca => bed :)
<ScottK2> If anyone is looking for a security upload to do, Bug #174615 needs fixing in Dapper/Edgy/Feisty/Gutsy.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174615 in heimdal "[heimdal] [CVE-2007-5939] possible remote vulnerability of  unknown impact via an invalid username" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174615
<rjmyst3> superm1: Thanks for the review! I just uploaded a wxformbuilder package with the versions fixed.
<superm1> rjmyst3, great!
<superm1> i'll take a look in a moment
<rjmyst3> thank you
<superm1> rjmyst3, so this is like an advance release upload :)?
<rjmyst3> yes
<rjmyst3> superm1: i am an upstream dev
<superm1> cool.  okay i'll upload it to the archive then.  thanks a bunch :)
<rjmyst3> thank you
<rjmyst3> superm1: does this mean that it will be in hardy? - sorry, this is my first package, and I don't know if there are more steps or not
<superm1> rjmyst3, this is it for steps on your end
<superm1> archive admins need to look it over still
<superm1> and if there are any issues they will contact both you and me
<superm1> me since i'm sponsoring the upload
<superm1> and you for the issues
<superm1> but it should be in hardy yes.
<rjmyst3> ok
<rjmyst3> i'll keep my fingers crossed
<rjmyst3> thank you for your help
<rjmyst3> when will I know for sure?
<rjmyst3> (or how?)
<superm1> rjmyst3, you'll get some email if there are any concerns
<superm1> otherwise you can keep an eye on the NEW queue
<superm1> to see once it gets accepted
<superm1> there are two stages to it getting accepted, first the source package
<superm1> then it will build
<superm1> and then they accept the binary packages that are generated
<superm1> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+queue
<superm1> you can see its now at the top of the list on the queue
<rjmyst3> yes
<rjmyst3> i see that
<superm1> those queues are processed on a regular basis, but they are only one of the tasks of archive admins, so it might be there for a week or so
<rjmyst3> ok
<rjmyst3> then it will move to accepted or rejected?
<superm1> once it's accepted, it will automatically go into build mode
<superm1> and the binaries will show up in there
<rjmyst3> ok, i understand now
<rjmyst3> thank you very much, i'm off to bed now
<superm1> thanks for your contribution :)
<superm1> night
<rjmyst3> your welcome - good night
<joejaxx> :)
<ScottK2> persia: I think we ought to add debmake to our list of packages to get removed from Hardy.
<ScottK2> It looks like an easy enough one to knock off.
<joejaxx> haha apparently laserjock, persia and you ScottK2 talk the most in here :D
<joejaxx> :P
<superm1> was there a scientific way you determined that?
<joejaxx> http://core.joejaxx.net/~joejaxx/ircstats/freenode/ubuntu-motu/
 * superm1 wonders how persia is the in the top 10 for activity for all hours of the day
<joejaxx> Lol
<joejaxx> apparently his nick is the in the top 5 for said phrases
<Aloha> please review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=sadms :)
<warp10> Good morning
<Aloha> warp10, morning!
<warp10> Hey Aloha
<wastrel> hi, i have a bug with a fix from upstream & needs someone to bring it into ubuntu
<wastrel> 184505
<desertc> geser: Heya, I was taking a look at a package you uploaded, OnScripter , and I was interested in possibly updating it.  I am not familiar with packaging yet, but I thought this might be a good way to learn about it.
<emgent> malone  184505
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184505 in jppy "jppy fails to launch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184505
<desertc> There is a June2007 version out now, compared to the existing Oct2005 version in the Ubuntu universe repository.
<desertc> Wowz, there is even the original Japanese version that was updated just today.  It's still a very active project.
<desertc> Heh - and the Japanese version is already in Debian repositories.
<superm1> Aloha, i left you some comments
<Aloha> superm1, thank you
<Aloha> superm1, how do i prevent stuff from being installed into /usr/local?
<superm1> Aloha, typically you have to pass --prefix=/usr
<superm1> to your configure script
<Aloha> superm1, isn't that upstream?
<superm1> Aloha, you can override lots of things with parameters
<superm1> it is done at a packager level though
<Aloha> superm1, how so?
<superm1> well this package of yours is a bit interesting
<superm1> it doesnt have a configure script
<superm1> well then what you will need to do is patch the Makefile
<superm1> so your package will need to adopt a type of patching system to do that
<Aloha> superm1, i don't know how to do that. can you point me to the right place? :)
<superm1> this will get you started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems
<Aloha> superm1, thnx
<LucidFox> superm1> Is a configure script required, though?
<superm1> LucidFox, no its not
<superm1> and in this case there isn't one
<superm1> i was just generalizing that one normally is around for passing parameters
<LucidFox> or is the Makefile hardcoded to use /usr/local as a prefix?
<superm1> the Makefile is hardcoded
<LucidFox> Eep.
<Aloha> so i should send the patch upstream to help them out yeah?
<Aloha> superm1, so in my patch i'm changing /usr/local to /usr in the Makefile correct?
<superm1> Aloha, your patch will remain local to the package
<superm1> because upstream distributes it like that so that people can install without disturbing /usr
<Aloha> gotcha
<superm1> it is bad that they dont offer a configuration facility
<superm1> so if you wanted to provide them with a patch that did that, that would be of use to them
<superm1> but probably more effort than its worth after looking at their build system
<Aloha> superm1, heh
<superm1> Aloha, but yeah you need to change any instance of /usr/local to /usr
<superm1> and it looked like you might need to define prefix =
<superm1> you'll have to experiment and see what works out
<Aloha> superm1, how do i debhelper the changelog?
<LucidFox> Aloha> dh_installchangelogs changelog_file_name
<dholbach> good morning
<Aloha> dholbach, morning!
<Aloha> LucidFox, thnx
<emgent> heya dholbach
<LucidFox> good [insert time of day here] :)
<dholbach> hey Aloha, emgent
<Aloha> superm1, my debianrules file has a debhelper for the changelog
<Aloha> s/debianrules/debian\/rules
<superm1> hm
<superm1> interesting
<superm1> well dont worry about that right now then
<Aloha> superm1, ok
<Aloha> superm1, i created the patch for the Makefile
<Aloha> superm1, i don't know how to fix pam_parse.awk failing syntax checks. i don't know what that means
<superm1> Aloha, you will probably have to make patches for the other things i've listed too
<superm1> either that or modify that behavior in debian/rules
<superm1> i got several of those things i listed from running linda or lintian on the resultant deb
<Aloha> superm1, that other stuff was in the Makefile also
<superm1> after you build it
<superm1> which tells you a lot about what is wrong with the build and needs to be improved upon
<superm1> and in some cases points you at how to work on those types of things
<Aloha> superm1, cool. what arguments do you give them?
<superm1> Jan 25 04:56:08 <persia>	superm1: I use lintian -iIv and linda -v -f long -t E,I,W,X, but those are only a subset of my review checks.
<superm1> those are quoted from persia
<Aloha> superm1, thnx
<Aloha> its times like these i love the xfce notes plugin ;)
<Aloha> superm1, how do you build the packge to run lintian and linda on it? dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot?
<superm1> Aloha, i build my packages in a pbuilder
<superm1> and then i run linda /lintian on the .changes file
<superm1> that is created
<superm1> that runs it on all of the debs that are produced from the pbuilder run
<Aloha> superm1, oh i didn't know builder creates .changes file. whats the syntax for that? sudo pbuilder build <filename>.dsc?
<Aloha> s/builder/pbuilder/
<superm1> Aloha, yeah it does create .changes files
<Aloha> cool
<superm1> depending on how you configure your pbuilder that would be a possible command to run
<isaac> hi there
<isaac> can any REVU admin re-sync the REVU uploaders keyring? :)
<isaac> foolano: yo
<Hobbsee> isaac: doing
<isaac> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> er, attempting to do
<Hobbsee> hm, would help if i ran the right script, i'll bet...
<foolano> hi isaac
<isaac> Hobbsee: I reckon it might help ;)
<Hobbsee> this output looks more promising :)
<isaac> brill
<Aloha> its helps to debuild before you run pbuilder hehe..... /me smacks forehead
<Aloha> no wonder why it didn't update
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> this si why i used to like pdebuild
<Aloha> i don't want to repartion my disk just to build packages. especially when i don't know what i'm doing ;)
<Aloha> TLE, hi :)
<Aloha> ivoks, hihi :)
<ivoks> buahahaha to you too :)
<Aloha> buahahaha?
<TLE> hallo
<soren> Hi, TLE :)
<ivoks> soren: virt-manager in hardy got special attention from phoronix :)
<soren> "phoronix"?
<ivoks> soren: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=983&num=1
<isaac> Hobbsee: so I should be able to upload to REVU already, right?
<Aloha> isaac, welcome to REVU :)
<TLE> :)
<isaac> Aloha: thanks
<soren> ivoks: Oh, nice.
<Hobbsee> isaac: it's still not finished
<isaac> Hobbsee: I still have some work to do in the package
<isaac> so it's ok :)
<isaac> Aloha: I am hoping for a "quick" welcome to MOTU ;)
<Aloha> isaac, are you an experienced packager?
<isaac> Aloha: I have been a debian developer for three years IIRC
<isaac> Aloha: but I have switched to ubuntu now
<Aloha> isaac, cool glad to have you on the right side ;)
<ivoks> soren: thinking about dovecto/postfix, i think we should give up on modifing main.cf trough init script
<isaac> Aloha: haha
<isaac> Aloha: both sides are right ;)
<ivoks> soren: no one likes that :/
<Aloha> isaac, thats what i said ;)
<soren> ivoks: I think it's kind of sexy.
<ivoks> soren: ...and wrong :D
<Aloha> if upstream has a debian based tarball do we do <packagename>-0ubuntu1? i couldn't find the actual upstream in debian repos
<LucidFox> Aloha> Debian-based tarball?
<Aloha> LucidFox, yeah its a tarball of the source with a debian directory in it
<LucidFox> Aloha> Then repackage the tarball and remove the debian/ directory from it
<LucidFox> note it in debian/copyright, and add a get-orig-source rule to automate this
<Aloha> LucidFox, ok i'm thinking i shoulda started with that since the main tarball tries to build based on distribution
<Aloha> its getting really complicated heh
<LucidFox> That's one really borked upstream build system
<Aloha> yeah
<Aloha> it tries to build a package of itself and then install the package
<Aloha> wtf?
<Aloha> heh
<Aloha> what if upstream doesn't include man pages for their binaries? how do i solve that?
<superm1> write one :)
<Aloha> yay ;)
<Aloha> all the docs are html files... blah
 * Aloha looks for html2man
<Hobbsee> hi jono
<jono> heya Hobbsee
<huats> moring everuyone
<Hobbsee> jono: taken over the world yet?
<jono> Hobbsee: nearly there :P
<Hobbsee> heh, nice work
 * Hobbsee should do something useful, like cook dinner and write email.
<Aloha> Hobbsee, or chat ;)
<Hobbsee> no, tha'ts nto really useful :)
<Aloha> Hobbsee, it stimulates your need for artificial interaction ;)
<Aloha> thats kinda useful
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> yeah well, there is that
 * Hobbsee has always been somewaht of a hermit anyway
 * Hobbsee used to only say around 20 words a day, at all.
 * jono starts on the packaging guide again
<Aloha> jono, rewriting it?
<jono> Aloha: nope, learning it :)
<Aloha> jono, oh. :) its fun :)
<jono> :)
<Aloha> jono, i learned how to patch today. woohoo
<jono> wicked :)
<Aloha> i still can't get over this build system
<Aloha> its like a self replicating robot. it finds what system you're running and it packages itself to that spec and then installs the package
<Aloha> nuts
 * persia rings the bddebian gong
<persia> superm1: The trick is being absent for spans across sampling periods.
<Aloha> blah
<persia> ScottK: I completely agree.  There's actually a few packages that lintian recommends we purge that I think are achievable.
<emgent> ehm people..
<emgent> http://blog.emanuele-gentili.com/images/google_love_kubuntu.png
<emgent> see this.
<Aloha> the only problem with this build is that the resulting package totally violates debian policy in like every way possible
<jono> quick question
<persia> jono: Just ask (and I doubt I will provide a short answer)
<jono> can someone be a packager and not have programming experience? as in...could I look at bugs with patches attached and apply the patch and do an upload without having to hack on code?
<jono> or do MOTUs need programming experience?
<persia> Yes, very much so.
<jono> good stuff :)
<persia> There are several classes of bugs.  Some just require a little investigation as to what happened, and a set of rebuilds in the right order.
<ogra> jono, note that experience with diff and patch is rare without programming (at least scripting) experience
<persia> Some require small adjustments to packaging: perhaps the build-dependencies, the description, patches to correct spelling, file installation locations, etc.
<jono> gotcha
<jono> I am thinking of new MOTUs who have never coded
<jono> sorry, new "potential" MOTUs
<persia> Having experience with make or shell scripting is a big advantage, as it allows one to start working on bugs with maintainer scripts, debian/rules, etc.
<jono> right
<persia> From there, it gets more complicated, either code integration issues (local coding) or bugfix patches (which likely should be pushed upstream).
<jono> thanks :)
<jono> is it clear with the bug what kind of fix it needs?
<persia> In many cases, upstream already has a fix, and some discussion with upstream, and the application of the patch, and some testing is enough to resolve the bug.
<jono> or do I need to check the patch?
<persia> It's not always clear.  Bugsquad processes about 1000 bugs a week, but those don't always reach a state of sufficient triage to be obvious.
<persia> You should always check the patch to see if it makes some sense.  Even if you don't know the programming language, there should be some relation between the patch and the bug (and if there isn't, ask the patch author for some explanation).
<jono> is there a triage label or tag that indicates the complexity of the fix?
<jono> right
<jono> good stuff
<persia> This is more because you want to know what you signed: kind of like reading contracts before you sign them.
<jono> wise
<jono> :)
<jono> thanks persia
<Aloha> you read contracts? ;)
<persia> There's not really such a tag.  Bugs that appear obviously easy get the "bitesize" tag, but there's lots of easy bugs that aren't tagged.  Well understood bugs are usually status: triaged, but that doesn't mean they are easy to solve.
<persia> Aloha: Are you free next wednesday?  I have a business proposition.
<Aloha> persia, heh
<Aloha> persia, i'd almost be tempted to take up your offer just to see where i end up ;)
<persia> Anyway, about bugs, my recommedation is that people interested in helping with development get involved with bugsquad (in #ubuntu-bugs: there are people there despite the bot) to get a better handle on how the bugs are organised, etc.
<persia> Also, this often gives a first chance to grab the easy ones, and get a good list of fixes in the archive, which can be satisfying.
<persia> Aloha: Please send me private email with details of a hotel reservation near you, and information regarding with whom I should arrange for transportation.  I'll present the opportunity, and bring along some paperwork.
<Aloha> persia, which hotel do you want? Theres like 1000 here
 * persia puts away the bait & tackle
<Hobbsee> so, apparently slicing your fingers open is a bad idea.
<isaac> soren: I have uploaded a package called unblock-signals to REVU, which is needed to fix a problem in ebox related to apache2 blocking some signals , I am not sure if foolano has told you about it
<persia> Hobbsee: Generally.  Lots of nerves and stuff.  If you're just curious about the contents, someone else's fingers are recommended.
<soren> isaac: He hasn't.
<isaac> soren: thing is that apache2 blocks some signals
<isaac> soren: and then sometimes gconfd2 is spawned from inside apache2 by libgconf
<soren> erk..
<soren> Ok.
<isaac> soren: and it doesn't unblock these signals so it's impossible to terminate it gracefully
<foolano> i filed a bug in gnome's bugzilla
<isaac> this is the only workaround we have managed to think of that doesn't involve modifying any other package
<soren> Modifying other packages is not out of the question.
<soren> At all :)
<isaac> soren: the thing is the package we would need to modify is gconf
<isaac> soren: and I guess that's quite an important part of ubuntu
<isaac> soren: foolano already provided a patch to upstream
<isaac> soren: but gconf is unmaintained by upstream
<isaac> it's in a kind of "it works for us so nobody needs to touch it"
<Aloha> if a script needs permissions changed do i patch that or just change  it?
<isaac> Aloha: what do you mean? you are a shipping a script in a package that needs to have its permissions changed?
<soren> isaac: gconf is unmaintained? This is news to me.
<isaac> soren: by upstream
<isaac> soren: we joined the #gnome-hackers channel some days ago
<isaac> soren: to ask about the issue
<isaac> and we were told that there were no current maintainer for gconf
<Aloha> isaac, lintian complains about file not being executable
<isaac> if something breaks there I am sure they will fix it
<isaac> Aloha: just add a chmod in your debian/rules
<persia> Aloha: That often means it's not supposed to be executable.
<soren> isaac: Well, if the patch is good, we can apply it in Ubuntu.
<isaac> persia: if lintian is complaining it's because the script has a shebang
<Aloha> isaac, it does
<Aloha> isaac, should i just patch it out? all of his files have shebangs and it complains about all of them heh
<persia> isaac: Right.  In many cases, this happens where it shouldn't, e.g. random python snippets in /usr/share
<isaac> Aloha: you can't patch that
<isaac> Aloha: just make sure to set the right permissions after you install your files in debian/tmp/ or debian/package-name/
<Aloha> isaac, ok. i was gonna just remove the shebang but i guess thats a bad idea
<isaac> persia: yes, in that case just adding a lintian override should be ok
<persia> (or, if they aren't actually executed, just remove the #! lines)
<persia> isaac: No, better to drop #!.
<isaac> persia: uhm, if it's an example it's ok for it to have the #~
<isaac> #!
<persia> isaac: Yes.  Examples are special cases.
<soren> isaac: I recommend you file a bug against gconf2 in Ubuntu and attach the patch.
<isaac> Aloha: so what's exactly the case here?
<isaac> soren: ok
<Aloha> isaac, its an actual script. the build system is wack so its hard to tell what it does exactly
<Aloha> i can create a patch to remove the shebangs and see if it still builds
<persia> Aloha: Where is the offending file installed?
<Aloha> if not i'll just remove the patch
<Aloha> /usr/share/sadms-2.0.12/*
<Aloha> theres a bunch of python scripts
<Aloha> actually they're expect and awk scripts
<Aloha> python is different error. i fixed that one
<persia> Aloha: It's generally safe to strip #! lines from everything in /usr/share.  Note that some packages rely on internal executables, and may need patching to include, source, or otherwise call out to those, rather than relying on a system call to be policy compliant.
<persia> Err, with the exception of /usr/share/doc/$package/examples, as isaac rightly pointed out previously.
<mok0> Does feature freeze include merges?
<soren> mok0: Depends..
<soren> mok0: Merging stuff is fine if it's for the sake of fixing bugs.
<mok0> soren: ok
<soren> mok0: If it's to get new features and stuff, you need to ask.
<persia> mok0: Only as much as DIF included merges.  We still like bugfixes, but new upstreams and new features require FFe.
<mok0> persia: thx
<mok0> starting to feel the stress...
<persia> mok0: That's a good sign :)
<mok0> persia: yep. I tend to get things done only when I'm stressed :-)
<Hobbsee> persia: heh :)
 * persia encourages someone looking for a quick upload to review and test the patch for bug #66623.  Seems to be wide user interest, and a candidate fix already extracted from upstream.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 66623 in ruby-gnome2 "warning: GRClosure invoking callback: already destroyed" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66623
<Nafallo> any german guys around?
<Nafallo> persia: you speak german, don't you? :-)
<isaac> soren: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gconf/+bug/188007
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188007 in gconf "gconfd does not unblock signals properly" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> Nafallo: I do
<persia> Nafallo: Nur ein bisse
<isaac> soren: we would need either that fixed or the package I uploaded in the archive
<Nafallo> yay! I have something I can't understand :-)
<Nafallo>     *  Grund: Es wurde ein FastCGI-User mit UID und GID <1000 angegeben. Dies ist nicht erlaubt.
<Nafallo>     * Lösung: User und Gruppe mit UID/GID >=1000 angeben. Ändern des Besitzers des Skripts nicht vergessen.
<Nafallo> what does that say?
<isaac> soren: well, it's just a corner case that shouldn't happen "often", but it could biete some users
<dholbach> Nafallo: "a fastcgi-user with uid and gid < 1000 were submitted - that's not allowed - solution: use user and group with uid/gid>=1000, also don't forget the owner of the script."
<persia> Nafallo: You shouldn't try to do things like that.  Use a UID/GID > 1000 for normal system users.
 * persia notes that translation is better than gloss
<Nafallo> aha. thanks :-)
<Nafallo> persia: what can I say... it's CentOS and cPanel ;-)
<proppy> oy
<dholbach> MOTU Q&A session in 15 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<yamal> Tr;1c'tm@M$m
<norsetto> howdy all
<pochu> hi norsetto
<norsetto> hey pochu
<RainCT> hi
<warp10> hi norsetto!
<norsetto> hey warpie!
<norsetto> congrats RainCT, welcome in the team :-)
<highvoltage> hey norsetto, long time no see
<warp10> how are you doing, norsetto? :)
<RainCT> norsetto: thanks :)
<norsetto> warp10: pretty busy, and you?
<norsetto> highvoltage: hi jonathan!
<warp10> norsetto: fighting against flu. And flu is winning
<norsetto> warp10: perhaps you should see a doctor ....
<norsetto> warp10: ( I know, that was an easy one ....)
<warp10> norsetto: indeed! Do you know one? :P
<warp10> norsetto: (eheh)
<allee> siretart: hi.  thx for fai 3.2.4.  rebuild without change on gutsy.  Btw. you remember which pkgs was 'broken' short before gutsy release that left fai PXE  unusable?
<ryanakca> RainCT: Mind giving the last advocate? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=basic256
<RainCT> ryanakca: have you add a manpage?
<RainCT> ryanakca: ok :)
<ryanakca> RainCT: thanks :)
 * ryanakca goes back to cooking breakfast
<RainCT> ryanakca: the manpage says "ComicBook was written by Ian Larson <drblast@users.sourceforge.net>, Tony Dann <supertony007@googlemail.com> and Ferry Hendrikx <ferry.hendrikx@gmail.com>.", otherwise it looks great :)
<RainCT> ryanakca: tell me what that should be and I'll upload
<cyberix> Only one revu day left before Hardy?
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<ryanakca> RainCT: sorry, I copied it over from my old package and modified :)
<ryanakca> RainCT: wait to upload, rexbron gave me some things to work on in #ubuntu-ca
 * ryanakca will reupload in a few minutes
<norsetto> heya sistpoty
<RainCT> ryanakca: reading the log, you can use dh_*'s
<sistpoty|work> hi norsetto
<RainCT> ryanakca: but you don't need dh_desktop as cdbs calls it automagically
<RainCT> ryanakca: and instead of dh_install I recommend you using a debian/install file
 * ryanakca nods
<rexbron> ryanakca: as RainCT said, you could do away with teh extra lines in debian/rules as CDBS handels that behind the scenes
<ryanakca> rexbron: :)
<ryanakca> RainCT: ping, ok. 'dh_install cannot rename files or directories, it can only install them with the names they already have into wherever you want in the package...'
<ryanakca> so, would I need to put a 'postinstall' to move usr/bin/BASIC256 to usr/bin/basic256 ?
<RainCT> rexbron: does using cp instead of dh_install  make any difference?
<ScottK> ryanakca: IIRC that's how I've done it.
<ryanakca> ScottK: thanks
<ryanakca> RainCT: I'll run it threw my sbuild and if it doesn't complain, I'll upload to REVU
<RainCT> ryanakca: okay :)
 * norsetto -> afk
<norsetto> ah ....
<jdong> superm1: thanks for the advocating vote :)
<jdong> MOTU's only need one advocate right? After that what's the next step in the procedure? To upload?
<sistpoty|work> jdong: MOTU's are only encouraged to have it reviewed, but may upload entirely w.o. a review
<jdong> sistpoty|work: oh, ok, I was under the impression that MOTU's needed to have an ACK on REVU before uploading. But in any case, a review is always a good idea :)
<sistpoty|work> wtf... someone wrongly updated the developer reference again... grml
<ryanakca> hmm.. is it .postinstall or .postinst ?
<jdong> ryanakca: postinst
<ryanakca> thanks
<Lutin> is there a problem with qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs ?
<soren> sistpoty|work: Er... What?
<sistpoty|work> soren: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<soren> sistpoty|work: New packages need to be OK'ed by two MOTU's.
<pochu> soren: not now
<sistpoty|work> soren: the link to the new packages policy decision for MOTUs is even correct, but the text is wrong
<soren> What? Since when?
<sistpoty|work> 23 Feb 07
<pochu> soren: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Council/Meetings/2007-02-23
 * soren is deeply surprised.
 * sistpoty|work always had the feeling that many people weren't aware of this
<ryanakca> can I use $(CURDIR) in .postinst?
<sistpoty|work> ryanakca: nope, $(CURDIR) is only valid in a Makefile
<ryanakca> sistpoty|work: ok, so instead of say "s
<ryanakca> "mv $(CURDIR)/debian/basic256/usr/bin/BASIC256 \", I would use "mv debian/basic256/usr/bin/BASIC256 \" ?
<jdong> ryanakca: postinst runs after installation, not during build
<jdong> ryanakca: I'm quite sure debian/ won't exist :)
<ryanakca> jdong: ok. So, during build, if I wanted to move usr/bin/BASIC256 to usr/bin/basic256, where would I do so?
<sistpoty|work> ryanakca: in debian/rules
<jdong> ryanakca: probably as a part of the install target in rules
<RainCT> what is X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain (.desktop) for?
 * ryanakca puts it back into debian/rules.
 * jdong uploads his advocated clutch to NEW and crosses his fingers :D
<ryanakca> RainCT: ok... so I guess the dh_install part was only for the .desktop file, and I could've left my magic for installing the binary?
<ryanakca> s/magic/cp/
<RainCT> ryanakca: yes. I think that cp is also fine for .desktop files, but I'm not sure about this..
<ryanakca> hmm...
<ryanakca> can you have something other than 'file dest' in a .install file?
<soren> ryanakca: Er..
<soren> ryanakca: Why?
<ryanakca> soren: example "debian/basic256.desktop usr/share/applications/
<ryanakca> soren: because dh_install doesn't support renaming files
 * ryanakca is looking to move "usr/bin/FOO" to "usr/bin/foo"
<amarillion> ryanakca, I had the same problem
<soren> So the real question is: "How do I install foo as bar?"
<amarillion> I couldn't find a way to do ith with dg_install
<ryanakca> there's also the problem that upstream has no "make install", so I have to copy the file from the root of the sources to usr/bin/
<ryanakca> soren: exactly
<amarillion> You just have to add a line like this in debian/rules: "install -m 755 FOO /usr/bin/foo"
<amarillion> or rather debian/pkgname/usr/bin/foo
<soren> ryanakca: I don't think dh_install will do that.
<ryanakca> soren: no it won't
<soren> From dh_install:                                 doit("cp", "-a", $src, "$tmp/$dest/");
<ryanakca> amarillion: hmm.. I had that, but was told I should use dh_install http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/basic256-0802011520/basic256-0.9.2/debian/rules
<ryanakca> amarillion: oh well, I'll just keep what I have
<amarillion> yeah, the MOTU's are not always right
<ryanakca> lol
<amarillion> and often disagree amongst each other. Just take it with a grain of salt :)
 * ryanakca reruns it threw sbuild...
<amarillion> ryanakca, what is the name of your package? That link doesn't work for me
<ryanakca> basic256
<amarillion> ah I see. Yeah andrew said it would be "preferable" but in this case you have a good reason to do otherwise
<soren> ryanakca: Upstream has no "make install"?
<sistpoty|work> btw.: what I find a good practice for reviewing is to differentiate between stuff that's a must or stuff that's merely aesthethic (e.g. dh_install vs. cp in debian/rules)... maybe this can help?
<soren> ryanakca: Then why "DEB_MAKE_INSTALL_TARGET  := install INSTALL_PREFIX=$(CURDIR)/debian/basic256/usr" ?
<ryanakca> soren: nope
<ryanakca> soren: I took that out
 * ryanakca just hasn't uploaded it yet :)
<soren> ryanakca: Oh, ok.
 * ryanakca nods
<RainCT> ryanakca: btw, running lintian on the .deb says:  W: basic256: wrong-name-for-upstream-changelog usr/share/doc/basic256/ChangeLog.gz. If there is an upstream changelog file, it should usually be installed as /usr/share/doc/<pkg>/changelog.gz
<ryanakca> RainCT: took care of that :) maybe have a two reviewer comment boxes or string over them suggesting to seperate the "You must fix this" and "If you want an A+ package, you'll probably want to do this"
<ryanakca> oops
<ryanakca> lol, I stuck two messages together
<vorian> can someone be so kind as to review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=guake  :)
<ryanakca> split the line at the ':)'
<ryanakca> RainCT: ... or thought I did... according to 'mc', its called changelog.gz... but according to sbuild, its '-rw-r--r-- root/root      1851 2007-03-01 13:18 ./usr/share/doc/basic256/ChangeLog.gz'
<ryanakca> RainCT: I guess I need to add an install line in rules to fix it?
<ion_> dh_installchangelogs(1)
<soren> DEB_INSTALL_CHANGELOGS_ALL in cdbs
<ryanakca> ion_, soren thanks :)
<bddebian> Heya gang
<sistpoty|work> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty|work
<ryanakca> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hello ryanakca
<RainCT> Hey
<bddebian> Hi RainCT
<ScottK2> Bashism check please.  cp {index,category}.rhtml $(DESTDIR_)/share/dhelp/ is a bashism, right?
<RainCT> ScottK2: yes
<ScottK2> RainCT: Thanks.
 * RainCT just found an easily reproducible crash in desktop-file-validate.. :/
<jpatrick> hey bddebian, do you do mentor.debian.net sponsers? :)
<RainCT> Is any bored C guy around? :P
<ryanakca> RainCT: uploaded...
<ryanakca> from the looks of it, REVU was changed to only scan every ten minutes on the tens, instead of every five minutes?
<ScottK> ryanakca: AFAIK it's always been 10.
<sistpoty|work> ryanakca: iirc yes, but I could also look at the cron entry if you want definite numbers ;)
<bddebian> jpatrick: I upload lots of shit to mentors if that is what you mean.  IANADD. :-)
<jpatrick> bddebian: ah, ok :)
<bddebian> RainCT: So fix it ;-)
<RainCT> bddebian: I can't :)
<ryanakca> sistpoty|work: lol, no need :)
 * ryanakca just gets impatient :)
<effie_jayx> for changelogs is (LP: 1234567) or is it (LP: #1234567)
<effie_jayx> ?
<geser> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya geser
<mok0>  (LP: #1234567)
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: later
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  cool
<geser> ScottK: check also if SHELL is not set to /bin/bash in /debian/rules
<jpatrick> bddebian: you're not the first guy I've pinged today thinking of a DD :)
<geser> RainCT: what C problem do you have?
<ScottK> geser: Thanks.
<bddebian> jpatrick: Well I'm in the NM queue now but I'll probably be dead and buried before that ever happens ;-)
<RainCT> geser: bug #188073 :P
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188073 in desktop-file-utils "Reproducible segfault in desktop-file-validate" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188073
<RainCT> ryanakca: "Comments for upload of February  01  15:20"   it isn't this or?
<ryanakca> RainCT: wrong one...
<geser> RainCT: nice, I can reproduce it and will see I what I can do to fix it
<ryanakca> RainCT: I uploaded the fixed copy to the wrong place... :)
<ryanakca> should up up in a few minutes :)
<RainCT> geser: cool :)
<ryanakca> RainCT: its up :)
<RainCT> offtopic, anyone here uses openbox?
<mok0> I have a question about writing changelog entries in a merge
<mok0> I was told earlier to duplicate all the entries from earlier ubuntu merges and put them at the top
<mok0> However, I have worked with DD to backport some of the ubuntu changes, so I am not sure how much ubuntu custimization is actually left in the merged package
<wastrel> i've got a bug that has an upstream fix that needs to be updated in hardy
<wastrel> 184505   if a kindly motu would take a look
<jdong> bug 184505
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184505 in jppy "jppy fails to launch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184505
<sistpoty|work> mok0: I usually strip off all old changelog entries, because I take the debian package and redo every ubuntu customization that's present (i.e. I don't really merge it *g*)
<sistpoty|work> mok0: however if doing so, make sure to not drop any info (lp bugs numbers, who submitted what patch, why was a patch applied etc.)
<mok0> sistpoty|work: I got things from DaD
<geser> mok0: in such cases, I ignore the changelog at first, create a debdiff, check what's in the debdiff and write then the changelog entry
<mok0> geser: that seems doable
<geser> mok0: of course check if the other changes in the old ubuntu delta are really included in the debian package
<jdong> wastrel: I'll take a look when I get home this afternoon, if nobody else has taken care of it by that time
<ScottK> Then there are the fun undocumented changes you discover that way and wonder if they should really be there or not.
<mok0> I'd think that unless the changes are really important, it would be better to get as close as possible to the debian version
<geser> ScottK: I check then if there are in the old ubuntu delta and drop any undocumented changes to .po files usually (when working with MoM)
<sistpoty|work> mok0: that depends... if you get almost close, you still have a merge instead of a sync. Nonetheless it's worth trying to do that.
<mok0> sistpoty|work: how do you change a merge to a sync?
<ScottK> geser: That's about what I do too.  One of my recent main merges had some undocumented debian/rules trickery that it took quite some time to sort out.
<sistpoty|work> mok0: if there are no changes left, it's a sync
<ScottK> slangasek: Is killing off old DB versions an official release goal for Lenny (I don't see it documented)?
<wastrel> merci
<sistpoty|work> ScottK: iirc killing duplicate code in the archives is (and I guess that would include old DB versions)
<sistpoty|work> duplicate library code even
<zoli2k> Hi! I write a howto for the compilation of some source code on ubuntu. How can I track, all the dependencies of compilation and calculate which packages are necessary to compile a source. Do I need a fresh installation?
<zoli2k> I strongly apologize if I m asking this on wrong channel.
<geser> zoli2k: try&error
<ryanakca> can someone please review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=basic256 ?
<wastrel> zoli2k: one trick is  apt-get build-dep <packagename>
<geser> zoli2k: reading INSTALL or README for requirements often helps
<wastrel> if the thing you're compiling is also packaged in the repos
<geser> wastrel: that only works if there is a package already :)
<wastrel> yah
<sistpoty|work> zoli2k: if it does compile in your system, you could do a objdump -p <executable_or_library> | grep NEEDED and try to see what the build-dependend libraries could be
<sistpoty|work> zoli2k: if not, I usually look at upstream's README to find some hints
<geser> zoli2k: an other help is to check which libs configure tries to find
<zoli2k> I am trying to write a compiling howto for l7 filter.
<zoli2k> thanks, I this will help a lot. I just want to be sure that a step-by-step howto will be correct if the user apply it on a fresh installation.
<dcordero> if someone has report a sync request from Debian. And the only change is to change the maintainer to motu. is that the right way send a debdiff to launchpad?
<sistpoty|work> dcordero: no, then it's really a sync request and should get synced by the archive admins
<dcordero> oki
<dcordero> thanks
<mok0> So I open an LP bug and attach the debdiff, and subscribe u-u-s, right?
<RainCT> superm1: does your advocation for basic256 still apply?
<sistpoty|work> mok0: right
<mok0> sistpoty|work: any particular tag needed?
<sistpoty|work> mok0: no idea... haven't looked at the sponsors queue for ages myself and am not up to date on policy there :/
<ScottK> mok0: No particular tag needed for a merge.
<mok0> ScottK: ok thx
<RainCT> ryanakca: great, advocated :). If superm1 agrees, I'll upload it
<ryanakca> RainCT: thanks :)
<RainCT> @now europe/berlin
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Berlin: February 01 2008, 17:26:18 - Next meeting: MOTU in 3 hours 33 minutes
<sistpoty|work> ryanakca: out of interest: did you try to build base256 on an amd64?
<jpatrick> RainCT: /msg ubotu thing
<slangasek> ScottK: dunno, honestly; it's a goal of mine for lenny, and I haven't hesitated to file bugs and NMU :)
<ScottK> slangasek: I've got an NMU for dhelp almost ready to fix a bashim and bump them to a later libdb4.xruby.  Would you sponsor it for me then?
<RainCT> jpatrick: btw, where is the meeting? #ubuntu-meeting?
<nxvl_work> dholbach: around?
<jpatrick> RainCT: yeah
<dholbach> nxvl_work: yes
<slangasek> ScottK: oh, there /is/ a later libdb4.x ruby?  sure, I could have a look at that
<nxvl_work> dholbach: i have just read your mail about the Developer week
<dholbach> nxvl_work: cool
<nxvl_work> dholbach: and i was thinking on a session about the DCT, and how to colaborate back to debian
<nxvl_work> dholbach: about best practices and stuff
<ScottK> slangasek: Yes.  libdb4.4-ruby got added to the archive late in December.  I've asked to have it sync'ed into Ubuntu so we can kill libdb4.2-ruby and libdb4.3-ruby.
<dholbach> nxvl_work: sounds good - make sure you talk to james_w about it - he was interested in doing that too
<dholbach> nxvl_work: you have his email address?
<slangasek> ScottK: ah, so "newer" but still lagging :)
<ScottK> slangasek: Yes.
<nxvl_work> dholbach: nop, but i think it should be on LP
<dholbach> nxvl_work: hang on, I'll give it to you
<slangasek> ScottK: in that case it might be better to push for a libdb4.6-ruby first, since db4.4 should actually be a "lower-hanging" target than db4.2 (thanks to openldap :/)
<ScottK> slangasek: But I think killing off db4.2 and 4.3 would be a good achievement for Hardy.
<nxvl_work> dholbach: ok, thanks
<rexbron> RainCT: In answer to your question, using .install files instead of cp or calling dh_install on the files directly is far cleaner and allows one call to dh_install in the rules file to install files for multiple binaries
<ScottK> slangasek: But you're going to get the openldap thing sorted, so it'll go away in the end, right?
<slangasek> ScottK: I'm not actively working on sorting openldap; it blocks on bdb upstream resolving openldap upstream's performance concerns
<RainCT> rexbron: right, but not really if there's just one or two files or if it needs to be renamed :)
<ScottK> slangasek: It was more of a royal you.
<rexbron> RainCT: that is up to the packager then
<slangasek> ScottK: ok :)
<rexbron> RainCT: in ryanakca case, since he is using cdbs, it makes more sense to just use .install files and let cdbs take care of it
<RainCT> rexbron: in his case, he needed to rename
<slangasek> ScottK: in any case, I think it's unlikely that we'll see db4.2 gone for hardy; so in terms of priorities I think db4.4 might be the better target
<ScottK> OK.
<rexbron> Moot point, I prefer .install files rather than explicit calls
<rexbron> IMO, it is better to teach the practices that are useful for more complex packages when applicable to simple ones.
<sistpoty|work> well, you can also use cp for multiple packages...
<sistpoty|work> (and I don't find using .install files much cleaner actually)
<effie_jayx> I have the debdiff ready for launchpad... I change the bug to fix Commited and subscribe main-sponsors? or I just subscribe main-sponsors
<sistpoty|work> however I think it's not so nice to mix both install files and using cp somewhere
<ScottK> slangasek: OK.  At a glance making a new db4.x-ruby package appears trivial.
<Coper> It how do I do for lintian should more errors?
<Coper> when I run it it's says nothing but on review I got alot of warnings.
<ryanakca> Coper: lintian -I foo      iirc
<nxvl_work> scottK: thanks for sponsoring my packages
 * nxvl_work HUGS scottK
<RainCT> effie_jayx: just subscribe
<ScottK> nxvl_work: Thank you for contributing.  According to slangasek (see above) DB 4.3/4.4 might be better ones to be working on killing off.  Just watch for packages that use transactions in BDB.
<effie_jayx> RainCT,  thanks
<slangasek> ScottK: hmm, this discussion may have just led me to the fix for Debian bug #463397 in php :)
<ubotu> Debian bug 463397 in php5 "dba_open fails" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/463397
<ScottK> Cool.
<RainCT> Coper: if you aren't doing so, check both the .dsc (or source) and .deb
<sistpoty|work> ryanakca: nevermind my previous question... (I just remembered a basic interpreter that was far from 64bit clean, but that was a completely different one)
<ScottK> slangasek: My recommendation for php bugs is always removal, but no one listens.  What's the fix?
<mok0> Before Christmas, I did some changes to xtide-data, which should be scrapped, the packaged should be a straight sync. How do I do that?
<Coper> I got a problem that the package is not installed in /usr/games how can I change install dir?
<RainCT> mok0: request a sync on launchpad explaining why the changes can be dropped and subscribe u-u-s
<slangasek> ScottK: the fix is to lart my comaintainer for overriding the build-dependency on libdb4.6-dev when building ;)
<ryanakca> sistpoty|work: hmmm?
 * ryanakca scrolls back
<mok0> RainCT: ok sounds simple
 * ScottK smiles
<sistpoty|work> ryanakca: /me asked if you tried building basic256 on amd64
<ScottK> slangasek: Except there is not libdb4.6-dev in Debian.
<ryanakca> sistpoty|work: ah. Nope, haven't tried... feel free to try if you want... *isn't running an amd64 / 64bit kernel*
<sistpoty|work> ryanakca: heh, well, need to get work done atm... but I took a quick glance at the code and it looks very clean (and very different from the basic interpreter I once tried)
<sistpoty|work> ryanakca: so I guess there shouldn't be issues ;)
<ryanakca> lol, okies ;)
<slangasek> ScottK: libdb4.6-dev is a Provides: of libdb-dev; and it's what you have to build-depend on if you want to have control over which version of libdb you're building against
<slangasek> (this is the "libdb-dev is ill-advised, etc., etc." from yesterday)
<ScottK> slangasek: OK.  I guess I got the wrong impression then from reading debian/changelong in the latest Ubuntu revision.
<ScottK> I thought only Ubuntu has that now.
<Coper> I have some problem to find a way to change install dir from /usr/bin to /usr/games
<geser> RainCT: bug #188073 fixed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188073 in desktop-file-utils "Reproducible segfault with desktop-file-validate" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188073
<RainCT> geser: great :)
<ScottK> slangasek: I did my bit on the libdb4.x-ruby thing by making a 4.6 package.  If you'd push it on through NEW, then we could get on with killing off BD 4.3/4.4.
<slangasek> ScottK: ok, I'll have a look in a bit
<slangasek> are you wanting a reverse-sync to Debian too? :)
<ScottK> slangasek: Thanks.
<ScottK> slangasek: Yes, but I figured I'd hit lucas up for that so it gets into the right team in Debian.
<rexbron> Coper: Have you looked at dh_install?
<slangasek> ScottK: fair enough :)
<RainCT> I'm off for a while.. cya
<smarter> Hey (:
<smarter> Could someone please review some of my packages? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=extremetuxracer and http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kde4-style-bespin thanks!
 * sistpoty|work heads home
<sistpoty|work> cya
<jpatrick> smarter: you seem to be... upside down
 * smarter likes upside down smileys
<lucas> ScottK: yup, that would be appreciated.
<ScottK> lucas: I just filed the ITP.
<lucas> ScottK: are you sure that 4.6 is actually supported by upstream? I think it wasn't last time I checked
 * ScottK goes and checks some more.
<ScottK> slangasek: I think I need to do some more testing before you new that package.
<slangasek> ok
<lucas> ScottK: bdb-0.6.2.tar.gz doesn't really say that it works with 4.6
<ScottK> Agreed.
<slangasek> I'd be surprised if it didn't, fwiw
<slangasek> but I won't discourage you from testing :)
<ScottK> lucas: The changelog doesn't say much as all (several versions not mentioned at all).
<lucas> I'll mail the upstream
<LaserJock> hot doc, I upgraded to Hardy and tracker actually works
<LaserJock> *hot dog
<ScottK> lucas: Thanks.
<ScottK> LaserJock: I'm sure someone's working on fixing that.
<LaserJock> ScottK: fixing it to not work again? :-)
<CyberMatt> could someone please advocate this http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=jailkit
<ScottK> LaserJock: Yes ;-)
<lucas> ScottK: you packaged it using libdb4.4-ruby as a basis?
<ScottK> lucas: Yes
<lucas> ScottK: ok
<lucas> ScottK: I mailed the upstream. wait and see :)
<ScottK> Great.
<CyberMatt> two people if your feeling nice (:
<ScottK> lucas: I even changed your credit in debian/copyright to credit you in libdb4.4-ruby
<lucas> heh ;)
<LaserJock> ScottK: quite possible. In gutsy it wouldn't actual index much of anything but my email
<LaserJock> now that I'm working on my dissertation indexing journal articles is a  big plus
<effie_jayx> the package is in multiverse .. who do I subscribe to the bug
<ScottK> effie_jayx: For a bugfix/merge it's still UUS
<effie_jayx> ScottK,  for a bug fix
<effie_jayx> UUS?
<ScottK> ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<effie_jayx> ScottK,  ok
<tuxmaniac> LaserJock, hello
<LaserJock> hi tuxmaniac
<ryanakca> is it normal that you can apt-cache show <foo>, but not apt-get source <foo> ?
<ryanakca> ex, http://blog.ryanak.ca/topal
<ScottK> ryanakca: The first foo is a binary package name.  The second one wants a source package name.
<ryanakca> ScottK: okies
<ryanakca> !info topal
<ubotu> topal (source: topal): Links Pine and GnuPG together. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 0.7.13.6-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 222 kB, installed size 660 kB (Only available for i386 sparc powerpc)
<ryanakca> ScottK: same binary/source package name according to that...
<ScottK> Next question would be do you have multiverse turned on.
<superm1> ScottK, actually you can use binary or source package name in the second case
<superm1> i just tried
<ryanakca> ScottK: nvm :)
<ryanakca> ScottK: might be interesting to update the package... it can now go into universe since its GPL :)
<ryanakca> ScottK: ... and yes, multiverse is enabled
<ryanakca> oh well, I'll just dget
<blueyed> ryanakca: try apt-cache madison <foo>, which works for both foos.
<LaserJock> showsrc is also good
<ion_> Awesome news for people maintaining packaging in a git repository: http://kitenet.net/~joey/blog/entry/generating_pristine_tarballs_from_git_repositories/
<LaserJock> ion_: ah, that is nice
<nixternal> afternoon :)
<LaserJock> nixternal: how ya feelin'?
<nixternal> a tad bit better today
<nixternal> but looking outside and seeing nearly a foot of snow makes me sad...I sure hope it doesn't melt quick, I need to hurry up and get well, I have some snowmobiling to do! :)
<LaserJock> heh
<slicer> Anyone have time to go through http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=mumble with me and get the final pieces in place?
<jdong> ryanakca: apt-cache source foo only works if you have deb-src lines to match the binary repo in question
<jdong> ryanakca: if that's met, apt-cache source foo even works if you specify a binary package name corresponding to some available source package
<jdong> ryanakca: some of us have dirty little HTTP scrapers that directly locate and retrieve source packages from launchpad ;-)
<superm1> jdong, you want to take a stab at my revu on there too needing an ack?
<ScottK2> Anyone thinking their about ready to apply for MOTU is welcome to take a stab at the pending Courier merge.
<LaserJock> huh, MS wants to buy Yahoo
<ScottK2> So I've got this box that I should have upgraded two years ago and didn't.  It's got Xandros 3 (based on Sarge) and I'd like to see if I can cross-grade it to Kubuntu.  My current plan is upgrade to Dapper and then follow the releases from there.  Comments?
<ScottK2> LaserJock: Yes.  Old news :-)
<LaserJock> ScottK2: well *I* just read it so it's new news to me ;-)
<ScottK2> Yeah.  There is that.
<LaserJock> ScottK2: that upgrade plan sounds sort of reasonable. Is is a desktop machine?
<LaserJock> *is it
<smagoun> Hi all, I'm looking for a sponsor to get an update to the moblin-applets package into universe: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/moblin-applets/+bug/187181
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187181 in moblin-applets "Upgrade to moblin-applets 0.27" [Undecided,In progress]
<ScottK2> LaserJock: Laptop.
<LaserJock> why not wipe it?
<LaserJock> or are you just wanting to experiment
<ScottK2> Wanting to experiment and it's got a bunch of accounts on it and I'd rather not have to recreate them all.
<ScottK2> I'll back everything up first, so it's no great trouble if it doesn't work.
<ryanakca> jdong: lol :)
<LaserJock> bah, I think I found a nice little regression in Hardy
<LaserJock> in the mouse setting for a touchpad the "Tap to click" check box doesn't seem to do anything
<LaserJock> how annoying, perhaps I can find the code for it
<jdong> superm1: what do you have on REVU? I need to look at lucidfox's tovid package too. I have both planned for later after I finish packing, and lucidfox will need two ACKs too
<zul> smagoun: you might have an easier time in the -mobile channels
<superm1> jdong, gmyth
<superm1> i can take a look at tovid after i finish packaging baracuda
<jdong> superm1: ok, sweet. What a busy day huh :D
<smagoun> zul: thanks. I'm at the mobile sprint right now, in fact. Trying to do this the 'right way'...
<superm1> jdong, yesterday all i did was revu stuff :)
<zul> ah
<superm1> that and watch lost
<superm1> but you know
<nixternal> umm, meeting time?
<ScottK> nixternal: Thanks for the reminder
<nixternal> heh, only reason I remembered is because I fixed my script to grab the ical file from the fridge and import it into Kontact for me :)
<nixternal> I just got the warning
<vemon> any motu's who are interested in linux audio production? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=lashwrap (LASH wrapper for non-LASHified audio/midi apps) http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=ghostess (dssi host)
<desertc> Anyone familiar with the discussions with Thorvald from the Mumble project?  I am trying to work with him and coax him in the right direction to get his software packagable.  The discussion seems to have stalled out on Launchpad.
<desertc> He says he has been in this channel trying to work with people, but he doesn't remember who, but he feels like the Speex issue has been resolved.
<hellboy195> hoi jono, our well known community manager :)
<jono> hey hellboy195 :)
<joejaxx> :)
<joejaxx> has anyone seen Zelat?
<joejaxx> Zelut*
<desertc> It would obviously be awesome to have voice conferencing software integrated into Ubuntu by Hardy, so I have been trying to track the progress and help where I can.  Persia, I hate to tap you again, but Thorvald said he had talked with you about the packaging.
 * desertc gives praise to the superstar persia.
<frafu> Hello, I am trying to use dh_gconf in a package using debhelper, but I don't know how to do it. What else do I have to do apart adding dh_gconf to the binary-arch target?
<superm1> hm if an export from cvs/svn/hg/git doesn't have autogen.sh, how are you supposed to build configure/Makefile
<frafu> If I got it right, I can remove  --with-gconf-schema-file-dir=/usr/share/gconf from the configure command in debian/rules, but the schemas always end in /usr/etc/gconf (report from lintian)
<geser> superm1: ask upstream how they do it
<superm1> geser, yeah that's what i was thinking i was gonna have to do
<superm1> geser, it appears that autogen.sh from http://buildconf.brlcad.org/ works, so i'll add that to get-orig-source and let upstream know they need to start shipping it too then
<desertc> geser: Do you have any recollection of the OnScripter package?  Wondering if it is worth updating.
<geser> desertc: no, from looking at the debdiff I guess it was a fix for a build-failure.
 * blueyed also cheers persia :)
<desertc> geser: I talked with the developers who release graphic novels with OnScripter, and they said they typically package whatever versions with each release, so it's probably not imperative to have Ubuntu's OnScripter up-to-date, even though our version is 3 years old.
<desertc> gaser: Just wanted to get your opinion on it, since your name was associated with the package.
<blueyed> What's the best method to get *.ogg from a http path in the current directory?
<geser> desertc: if you think it should be updated that go on, I've no opinion on it
<desertc> Back to the Mumble topic again, I just learned *wave* that slicer is the lead developer and is perma-idled here in #ubuntu-motu .  He's very eager to resolve any remaining issues.
<ScottK2> desertc: Reading the description ... Why do we need a package for yet another proprietary VOIP protocol in the archives?
<leonel> the patches fixed in ubuntu  get back to  debian  ??
<desertc> ScottK2: Mumble is similar in function to Teamspeak and Ventrilio, where multiple users join a channels on a server.  It is often used for online games.  To my knowledge, there is nothing available for Linux like Mumble.
<ScottK2> leonel: Sometimes
<leonel> ok
<ScottK2> desertc: Fair enough.
<ScottK2> leonel: Did you have something specific in mind?
<leonel> just to clear  a discussion overhere ..
<leonel> not a real patch to send to debian
<frafu> Somebody knows a package using debhelpers and dh_gconf, so that I can look how to set it up?
<ScottK2> Where there is an ubuntu change, it shows up on the Debian Package Tracking System.
<ScottK2> So Debian maintainers know about it.
<desertc> ScottK2: Also, worth mentioning quickly, Mumble is open source software, unlike Teamspeak or Ventrilio, which may support or plan to support Linux versions.
<ScottK2> leonel: Good Ubuntu developers will file bugs with patches in Debian.
<ScottK2> desertc: OK.  I'm convinced.  I'll go back to looking.
<leonel> ScottK2:  thanks
<ScottK2> desertc: Since we already have speex in the archive, can the package use that instead of it's own copy?  Code duplication is hell for maintenance.
<geser> and for security updates
<ScottK2> Absolutely.
<desertc> ScottK2: This is the information I gathered through my discussion with the Mumble developer: http://pastebin.ca/888059
<desertc> It is his opinion that this issue has already been resolved through discussions he had in this channel (user name: slicer ), however, he does not have logs on with whom he discussed this topic.
<ScottK2> desertc: It wasn't resolved with me, so I ask.
<desertc> Anyway, any resolution we can come to on the topic of Mumble / Speex should be documented on the launchpad page, imho.
<desertc> Since, right now it looks like an open issue.
<desertc> Even if there can be a decision made that this is not acceptable.  At least the specific roadblock would be documented.
<ScottK2> Would it make sense to update the current speex version in the archive to the one Mumble is using?  Would that cause problems with other packcages?
<desertc> Yes, I asked about this too, which generated the response that I pastebin'd: "The problem really is that there is no modern and stable version of Speex;"
<ScottK2> Right, so let's pick one
<desertc> Sounds good to me, at least.  " slicer " told me he had to go afk for company who visited his house.
<desertc> Sounds like we could choose the version he is presently using in his latest stable, and see what conflicts would arise from using it.
<ScottK2> Nevermind.  I just looked and speex has a LARGE number of packages depending on it.
<ScottK2> It'd take some testing.
<desertc> Right.  Which is surely why Ubuntu is using an old version.  But eventually, that will need to get updated anyway.  I wonder about the processes in place to test that functionality.
<desertc> As the developer mentioned, with Speex, you can choose the 1.2 which is beta, or the 1.0.5 which is not even recommended by the Speex team: http://www.speex.org/downloads/
<slangasek> or, apparently, you can choose 1.1.12 which is what we have in hardy
<ScottK> Yes.
<desertc> ... and also in Gutsy
<slicer> 1.1.12 is one of the alpha versions of the 1.2 betas.
<ScottK2> slicer: Then it'd at least make sense to update that to a later beta.
<desertc> So, perhaps this Mumble package needs to wait until Speex 1.2 stabilizes and we can all formalize on that standard?  He is planning on adopting 1.2 as soon as it is available
<desertc> oh, welcome back slicer - I can stop putting words in your mouth now.  ;-)
<slicer> ScottK2: That will probably break a few packages. Any package which uses any of the more advanced functionality of speex will not compile with 1.2b.
<slicer> ScottK2: Nor will it compile with earlier versions of 1.1
<slicer> And it still will not include any of the changes we've made to speex.
<ScottK2> OK.  Fair enough.  Don't be suprised to have this conversation a few more times before it's all over.
<slangasek> well, "we've changed the library" is not a great reason to accept embedded copies in the archive.  why are those changes not integrated upstream?
<slicer> slangasek: Because we use a LOT of the internal functions in speex.
<slicer> slangasek: Things that you normally would never, ever want a end-developer to touch.
<desertc> May I summarize (or someone more knowlegable do it) the results of this discussion on the bug page?  I think it will bring the future people in this discussion up to speed faster
<ScottK2> Which is not a recipe for long term success.
<slangasek> slicer: fine; why does *your* app warrant special treatment? :)
<slicer> slangasek: Because you currently do not have the code we include?
<slangasek> i.e., if everyone else should be at arm's length from these internals, why should Mumble be allowed to be different?
<slicer> slangasek: Ah.
<ScottK2> slicer: FYI, in case you didn't know ^^^ is the Ubuntu release manager
<slangasek> meh, why can't I ever just be an anonymous IRC person? :)
<slicer> slangasek: We basically had a choice. Cut&paste most of the functions we need into our own code, or keep the "library" separate.
<slicer> slangasek: Since keeping it separate allows us to get the functionality updates much cleaner, we went with that route.
<slangasek> slicer: hmm, maybe I should rephrase. You've made local changes to libspeex.  have those changes been pushed upstream, and are they on track for inclusion?  If not, why not?
<slicer> slangasek: Most of the "globally interesting" changes have been applied upstream a long time ago. What remains is exposure of internal data structures.
<slangasek> and why is your app special in needing those data structures exposed?
<slicer> slangasek: We expose the audioframe analysis. Without this, we'd have to duplicate all the code for the statistics and automatic tuning in the GUI.
<slangasek> (that's not something that would block inclusion in an Ubuntu release in universe, but it does lead me to think that some piece of code in this puzzle is not yet as mature as it ought to be)
<slicer> slangasek: Which would mean doing the entire analysis *TWICE* (once in libspeexdsp, and once in our app), and we'd be back with a large chunk of code being cloned from libspeexdsp.
<slangasek> slicer: right; so why would it be wrong to expose that as part of the API?
<slicer> slangasek: Well. First of all, the data structures are highly platform dependant. Which fields are available, and their type, depend on the platform you're running on.
<ScottK2> slicer: I'm also curious about your proprietary VOIP protocol.  Is it free for others to implement?  What's proprietary about it.
<slicer> ScottK2: Absolutely free.
<slicer> ScottK2: Well. "BSD-licensed" to be exact.
<ScottK2> The package description describes it as proprietary.
<ScottK2> That probably ought to be changed then.
<dcordero> hi
<ScottK2> desertc: ^^^ Comment for you on the packaging.
<ScottK2> hi dcordero
<slicer> ScottK2: Hm. Probably true. Thing is, it's not H323 or SIP, so what's a good word?
<ScottK2> Unique
<ScottK2> slicer: Is it patented?
<slicer> ScottK2: Nope.
<slicer> ScottK2: Only patent issue I'm aware of is the one for the crypt; but that's been openly licensed to any and all opensource projects.
<desertc> scottK2: right.
<slangasek> mm, "crypt"?
<ScottK2> slicer: You might look at http://www.openpatents.org/ then.
<slicer> ScottK2: It's not my patent :) I'm strongly opposed to patents.
<slangasek> slicer: "non-standard" would be better
<slangasek> (maybe not "good", but "better")
<ScottK2> slicer: openpatent doesn't require you have one.
 * ScottK2 likes non-standard.
<slicer> slangasek: We encrypt all the voice communication. Some gamers are paranoid.
<StevenK> Some?
<DarWin_vcch> all :)
<slangasek> slicer: and you're not just depending on one of the opensource crypto libraries for this? (gnutls, openssl)
<paas> Hi, Could someone please review my package http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=libtuxcap, thanks!
<slicer> slangasek: No. It's mostly usefull for stateless protocols, and I found no opensource implementation. See http://www.cs.ucdavis.edu/~rogaway/ocb/grant.htm for the GPL-exception grant.
<slangasek> well, ok - I guess I don't know if gnutls or openssl implement anything suitable for udp
<slicer> slangasek: Thing is, if you want both encryption and authentication, you can do the classic two-pass implementation (which is patent-free). However, it uses twice the space for the authentication header (more bandwidth) and a little more than twice the CPU.
<slangasek> it's a deficiency if they don't though
<slicer> slangasek: They implement crypt. But not "crypt+auth". It's an active field of research :)
<slicer> slangasek: It's basically HMAC and OFB rolled into one.
<slicer> slangasek: It's built around AES though, and I do use the AES128 implementation from openssl.
<ScottK2> slangasek: On libdb4.6-ruby, everything except transactions works.  Those hang.
<slangasek> slicer: DTLS is an RFC, and appears to be implemented in OpenSSL; and DTLS appears to inherit auth support from TLS.  But it's somehow unsuitable?
<slangasek> ScottK2: mm, fun
<vemon> what's this tarball.mk cdbs include?
<slangasek> vemon: for handling tarball-in-tarball packaging; run as far away as you can
<vemon> it seems to totally mess thing up
<vemon> there's this package (jack-rack) i'm trying to upgrade to new upstream version and the original debian package uses tarball.mk
<vemon> i had to remove the tarball.mk include from rules to get dpkg-buildpackage working. before the removal it seems the source wasnt unpacked to build-tree at all
<ScottK2> slangasek: What do you think about NEWing the package as is and I'll file a bug on it that says don't use this with transactions.?
<vemon> i wonder how the package even worked before
<slangasek> ScottK2: could probably do that, yes
<LaserJock> oh man, compscibuntu
<slangasek> LaserJock: ?
<slicer> slangasek: We do the key exchange over the secured TLS link, we also don't need any retransmission, and we have lower overhead.
<LaserJock> slangasek: just found a new "derivative"
<LaserJock> first there was scibuntu, now we get compscibuntu
<ScottK2> slicer: Are you going to be around to help out with a patch if a CVE comes up on this package?
<slicer> ScottK2: Absolutely.
<desertc> slicer scottk2 slangasek : I brought in isforinsects who represents the Speex project.  He has deployed the protocols in the OLPC project and OGG/Theora+Speex.  He is also doing the documentation.
<slicer> ScottK2: Well, barring physical injury, world war 3 or something similar at least.
<isforinsects> Hello
<ScottK2> Hello
 * slangasek waves
<desertc> I know you weren't asking for them, but I thought he might want to listen in on the discussion.
<slicer> Hello.
<isforinsects> So someone mind catching me up?
<desertc> I can provide you some links in a PM
<vemon> is running pdebuild any different from first creating the source package and then building it using (sudo) pbuilder build?
<ScottK2> The biggest question that touches your area of interest is that mumble ships it's own copy of speex.  We'd like to avoid ducplicate copies of libs in the archive.
<dcordero> where can you found icons for a package without icons in his .desktop files?
<RainCT> dcordero: project homepage, google (but check licensing)..
<RainCT> dcordero: or ask someone to create on..
<RainCT> s/on/one
<vemon> if you create one then you should probably also send it upstream then
<dcordero> ok
<dcordero> and another question :)
<dcordero> imagine that the same package has 2 different versions on debian and ubuntu
<dcordero> for example package-1.0-5 and package-1.0ubuntu8 in ubuntu
<dcordero> if a bug appear on launchpad for package-1.0ubuntu8 for a bug solved on package-1.0-3 in debian...
<dcordero> how can you solve it?
<dcordero> the are a merge protocol or something?
<slangasek> dcordero: I think one of your version numbers is missing something
<isforinsects> Hrrm, let me find out *why* he's requiring it.
<slangasek> do you mean 1.0-0ubuntu8? 1.0-1ubuntu8? 1.0-5ubuntu8?
<desertc> slicer: So, if I understand this correctly, one change required in the packaging on the VOIP protocol needs to have the Mumble description changed from using the word 'Proprietary' to 'Non-Standard'.
<ScottK2> desertc: Yes, although personally, I'm still in the air about the library duplication.
<ScottK2> Others may feel differently.
<desertc> slicer and slangasek : Do you feel the issue of the TLS is resolved?
<sistpoty> hm... maybe we should take a look at the security history of the duplicated lib
<slangasek> desertc: well, I don't feel it's /resolved/ on my end, but I don't have time to get into a long discussion about why the statement "we don't need any retransmission" is either incorrect or a big warning bell, and I don't think the crypto would necessarily be a blocker for letting it into the archive
<desertc> slicer: So, indeed, the library duplication remains a stumbling block here.  Sounds like slangasek is not convinced the TLS protocol needs to be duplicated, either.
<slicer> desertc: But I'm not duplicating TLS.
<slicer> desertc: It's an entirely different protocol.
<slangasek> well, I'm not asking that the protocol be changed as a condition of including it in Ubuntu ;)
<slicer> sistpoty: As far as I know, there hasn't been any vulnerabilities reported in speex.
<desertc> isforinsects: Do you have any insight into the issue from what you've read so far?
<dcordero> i mean for example a program named dcordero-1.0. Named dcordero-1.0-8 in debian and dcordero-1.0-3ubuntu4 in ubuntu. In the same case
<desertc> isforinsects: of course, when we talk about duplicated libraries, we are talking about Speex and the different functionalities of different Speex versions
<sistpoty> slicer: (haven't followed closely)... so mumble duplicates libspeex, right?
<isforinsects> 1.2beta2 seems to be universally preferred over the 'stable' release.  It's quality issue more than a vulnerability issue.
<slangasek> dcordero: thanks, that makes it clearer.  Yes, generally we handle those by way of merging
<vemon> is there an easy way to clean up the debian/ dir after running dpkg-buildpackage? there seems to be some new (probably temp) files after the build but i can't tell for sure what they are
<Coper> rexbron: I check dh_install and create a console-freecell.install file in debian/ and put usr/games in it but that didn't work.
<slicer> sistpoty: It includes a slightly changed version.
<sistpoty> vemon: there shouldn't be (maybe a missing dh_clean call?)
<slicer> somerville32: Or, to be exact, it exports a lot more functions and data structures than the original library does.
<slicer> somerville32 sistpoty: Er, tab-expansion bug.
<vemon> sistpoty, ok well it can be a result of an unclean build then. the source doesn't build yet so maybe dh_clean doesn't get to run properly
<Toadstool> good evening everybody!
<sistpoty> vemon: then you can of course just call dh_clean in the top src directory
<sistpoty> hey Toadstool
<Toadstool> hi sistpoty
<sistpoty> slicer: to a quick search, I've found no CVE's, so I wouldn't say it's an absolute blocker, but it'd be much better to not have duplicated code in the archives though
<vemon> sistpoty, thanks! it worked :)
<blueyed> http://xkcd.com/378/
<Coper> ahh my ears... the are using singstar and singing Basshunter - Boten Anna.
<slicer> sistpoty: Well, if you update the libspeex and libspeexdsp (which is new) in Hardy to 1.2b3, and I make my package use that, it would break horribly when you update to 1.2 final.
<rexbron> Coper: link to the package?
<slicer> sistpoty: As 1.2.0 will have API incompabilities with 1.2b3.
<Coper> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=console-freecell
<sistpoty> slicer: well... I just wanted to write that it were an absolute blocker for inclusion if libspeex did have a track of vulnerabilities so far. It's not nice to not use the one from the archive, but there may be reasons to do so, which will hopefully get resolved sometime ;)
<slicer> Well, that would be the absolute authority on all things speex :)
<desertc> I invited Jean-Marc to the discussion, jmspeex , who is the lead developer of Speex.  He is curious why the latest version is not the desirable solution here.
<jmspeex> hi
<slicer> jmspeex: Hi :)
<slangasek> slicer: and any updates to a new, ABI/API-incompatible version of libspeex should be accompanied by some sort of transition plan, as we would have to work out already to move from 1.1.12 to 1.2~beta3...
<jmspeex> Any reasons Ubuntu wouldn't ship 1.2beta3 instead of 1.1.12?
<slangasek> jmspeex: I'm not sure anyone here has the expertise to answer that question, honestly.  The version currently in hardy comes unmodified from Debian, where it's maintained by the Debian VoIP team
<jmspeex> slangasek: The codec part of the API has not changed since 1.0 (except for stuff that got added)
<slicer> jmspeex: It breaks API compatibility with anything using the libspeexdsp functions.
<jmspeex> The new features in the unstable branch have had minor changes to the API, including the library split.
<jmspeex> slicer: big deal, it's just a matter of adding a library. Not many packages use that.
<slicer> jmspeex: Mine does, and it uses the 1.2b3 (or rather, svn) ones. Which is the source of this discussion.
<jmspeex> slicer: what features are you using?
<slicer> jmspeex: Preprocessor (AGC, noise filtering), AEC.
<slicer> jmspeex: And the jitter buffer..
<slicer> jmspeex: And the resampler.
<slicer> jmspeex: Hm. All of them, I think.
<jmspeex> hmm, all those were OK in beta2 except for the resampler, which was badly broken (and didn't exist at all in beta1)
<slangasek> jmspeex: are you in communication with any of the Debian folks maintaining that package currently?
<vemon> are patches in debian/patches dir only meant to be source code patches or is it ok to patch anything outside the debian directory using those patches?
<jmspeex> slangasek: I've had a few exchanges with the VoIP team about 1.2beta3
<slicer> jmspeex: I also peek directly at SpeexEchoState and SpeexPreprocessorState to visualize the noise floor and current echo path; which means I've exposed those as well from libspeex.
<sistpoty> vemon: it's ok to patch anything oustide of debian as long as you don't also add a patch system with patches in debian/patches
<sistpoty> vemon: as in either use a patch system, or don't, but don't mix these ;)
<slangasek> jmspeex: and, did they say they have any plans to update soon?  It's always nice when we can avoid having to do double-duty on packages
<jmspeex> slicer: You mean you break the abstraction of those? That's bad! Really bad!
<slicer> jmspeex: .. which is one of the many reasons I bundle a complete library.
<slicer> jmspeex: Or rather, "a floating-point subset" version of it.
<vemon> sistpoty, patching without a patch system means just modifying the files and building the source package?
<sistpoty> vemon: right
<vemon> actually i didn't even know that was possible :)
<jmspeex> They were fine with upgrading, though they haven't done so yet
<sistpoty> vemon: then everything you modified (incording the added debian-dir) will end up in .diff.gz
<jmspeex> The only issue that was left to resolve was what to do with the development packages that share one of the includes. But it was a minor point anyway.
<slicer> jmspeex: Without peeking, there is no way to get st->noise[] and st->ps[], meaning I'd have to duplicate the entire code.
<vemon> sistpoty, ah.. a moment of enlightenment :D
<jmspeex> slicer: define "a floating point subset"
<jmspeex> slicer: why do you need st->noise and st->ps directly?
<slicer> jmspeex: I only included the files I actually use for compilation + the COPYING etc.
<slicer> jmspeex: To visualize the preprocessor. It's very helpfull when people are wondering what's up with their audio; if they have a high noise around the 50hz area, it's time to get a grounded power supply.
<slicer> jmspeex: And similarily for the echo, my end users love the ability to see the echo paths. One of them found that closing the door really helped his echo, something which would not be possible by simple trial and error.
<jmspeex> slicer: there *may* be a way to export those cleanly through the ctl() interface. The reason it's bad to peek is that I keep changing the content of that struct (and that's why I made it opaque to the user).
<jmspeex> slangasek: I really suggest moving to 1.2beta3. It's not wasted effort because 1.2-final will be quite similar.
<slicer> jmspeex: I know. I have a script which syncs my speex-svn with my own header, and presents both as unified diffs just to be damn sure.
<slicer> jmspeex: No more API changes? (re: the TODO file which says "For 1.2: Stabilise all APIs")
<jmspeex> slicer: No more library split, but I might make some minor changes to the API, mostly on the AEC side (speex_echo_capture and speex_echo_playback)
<slicer> jmspeex: BTW, thanks for an excellent library!
<jmspeex> codec API is frozen, I don't expect to change the resampler API, jitter buffer *might* change, but not that likely.
<slicer> .. again?
<slicer> Ah well, I'll live :)
<jmspeex> were the last changes that bad?
<slicer> No, they were good, but they broke my code :)
<jmspeex> Is the new jitter buffer working better?
<jmspeex> It's been nearly completely rewritten
<slicer> But, "better libspeex" is more important than "my discomfort".
<slicer> jmspeex: I've done some really compelling tests with 20% packet loss and +/- 40ms latency.
<slicer> jmspeex: That test-feature wasn't there while the old buffer code was there though.
<jmspeex> you mean +/- 40 ms jitter?
<slicer> jmspeex: It *does* seem to handle DTX much, much better.
<slicer> jmspeex: Yes :)
<jmspeex> Cool. I'm always interested in that kind of data.
<ScottK2> slangasek: libdb4.5-ruby would have the same threading problem in transactions, so I guess I'll just work on fixing 4.6
<slicer> jmspeex: I have a "server network simulator", where you can basically set the packet loss and latency range :)
<jmspeex> The only thing it's still missing compared to the old jitter buffer is the early detection of condition changes
<slicer> jmspeex: I cut transmissions hard when there's end-of-voice, and the old one had some problems coping when transmissions continued several seconds later.
<jmspeex> yeah, it's tough to do both re-syncing and preventing junk packets to corrupt your state
<jmspeex> what's your project again?
<slicer> jmspeex: Speaking of which, is there some way to tell it that "I know this isn't junk"? All the packets are encrypted and hashed, so they're guaranteed to be intact.
<slicer> jmspeex: Mumble :)
<jmspeex> slicer: why would you want to tell it that? Does it do anything silly.
<jmspeex> BTW, "junk" also includes horribly delayed packets and bugs on the sender side
<yamal> MOTUs, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=sabnzbdplus is in need of reviewing; package should be in pretty good shape - thanks
<slicer> jmspeex: It doesn't do anything silly that I've detected :)
<slicer> jmspeex: I.. er.. you're not going to like this. I actually also use it for the AGC on Linux. Since "buffer is full" notification is asynchronous, I can't guarantee I'll be able to read the speaker-input at the same time as mic-input. But stuffing speaker-input in a jitter buffer and fetching it when doing cancellation in mic-input works really, really well.
<slicer> jmspeex: And when I say AGC, I mean AEC.
<dcordero> i have a dude with a bug. Bug #84589
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 84589 in feisty-gdm-themes "[needs-packaging] High contrast GDM theme" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/84589
<RainCT> good night :)
<slicer> RainCT: Good night.
<ScottK2> dcordero: Is there a question?
<dcordero> I dont know if it's good thing add this themes to feisty-gdm-themes. I think that i am nobody for include a theme in the default themes
<persia> dcordero: According to rmadison, feisty-gdm-themes is in the repo.  That bug looks like it needs someone to review the changes from the branch, and prepare a debdiff.
<ScottK2> Although I suspect feisty-... isn't where we'd want it.
<slicer> Anyway, back to "getting Mumble into Hardy". To avoid shipping our own version of speex, we'd need for libspeexdsp to add ctl()s for the data we need (I can write a patch), we'd need a source release of speex with this functionality, that release to be packaged into debian/ubuntu and a new version of Mumble uploaded to REVU. I consider it "somewhat unlikely" that this will happen in the next 14 days.
<persia> dcordero: Once the work is done, you would submit the patch, but you might want to check the ubuntu-gdm-themes package or the gdm-themes package first.  Might be best to just drop feisty-gdm-themes, as it is not required for either of the supported upgrade paths to hardy.
<dcordero> but feisty-gdm-themes if for default themes :/ I think that this new themes should be included in a new package
<persia> dcordero: No.  ubuntu-gdm-themes is the default themes.
<slicer> jmspeex: Oh, yes, I belive I've requested this before, but could you pretty please add a '#define SPEEX_VERSION 0x020000' or something similar to the headers? At the moment it's impossible to detect at compile time which version of the APIs to use.
<ScottK2> slicer: If that was going to happen in a certain timeline, we could add the package with the bundled lib and then unbundle it when the time comes.
<dcordero> W: Unable to locate package ubuntu-gdm-themes
<crimsun> it's only in hardy.
<slicer> ScottK2: I have no narcisstic need to bundle my own version, so if the Ubuntu-shipped one suddenly has all the functionality I need, it would be just silly of me to bundle it :)
<dcordero> i see
<ScottK2> slicer: Sure.  I'm just saying that if you and jmspeex could agree to get this done, we could proceed on reviewing your package on the assumption that it'll happen.
<dcordero> but the people here use hardy? :)
<ScottK2> Some do, some don't.
<persia> dcordero: Some people use hardy (some use Dapper).  Most have at least a hardy chroot for testing.
<dcordero> i am all the time in package.ubuntu.com checking hardy package, all the time, allll
<persia> dcordero: rmadison will be your new best freind
<LaserJock> package.ubuntu.com isn't the best place for hardy
<LaserJock> it can be decently out of date at times for the development release
 * ScottK2 needs to go play Daddy for several hours.  See you all later.
<LaserJock> rmadison is very nice
<slicer> ScottK2: But would acceptance into Hardy be blocked until the unbundling was done?
<LaserJock> ScottK2: good luck with that :-)
<nxvl_work> persia: congratulations! finally found you :P
<slicer> ScottK2: Enjoy ;)
<ScottK2> slicer: I'd say no.  I'd say an agreement to work it out would likely be adequate, but I certainly am not the final word.
<dcordero> :/ i'll search about rmadison
<persia> dcordero: Try running @rmadison ubuntu-gdm-themes` at a shell prompt.
<persia> s/@/`/ (me wants mind-controlled shift keys)
<dcordero> nothing
<dcordero> dont tell me anything
<dcordero> :/
<dcordero> dcordero@vaio:~$ rmadison ubuntu-gdm-themes
<dcordero> dcordero@vaio:~$
<LaserJock> dcordero: you might need to install devscripts
<persia> Odd.  It ought report something.  Try `rmadison -u ubuntu ubuntu-gdm-themes`.
<slicer> jmspeex: Does adding the necarry ctls seem acceptable to you? I can write a patch and have it sent to speex-dev by tomorrow afternoon.
<StevenK> If it's Gutsy, you need -u ubuntu
<persia> LaserJock: Wouldn't that generate a command-not-found error though?
<StevenK> In Gutsy, it defaults to Debian
<LaserJock> persia: well, depends on his version
<dcordero> ok -u was the problem ;)
<persia> StevenK: Right.  Thanks.
<LaserJock> StevenK: really? I thought it worked fine for me. Maybe I was looking up a bunch of debian stuff
<dcordero> -u ubuntu -s hardy interesting utility
<StevenK> LaserJock: It will list Debian stuff by default in Gutsy.
<StevenK> LaserJock: ubuntu-gdm-themes isn't in Debian, for obvious reasons.
<desertc> slicer: jmspeex is connecting from work, so he may have been pulled away for a moment.
<Coper> hmm when I try to change bin dir from /usr/bin to /usr/games it result to /usr/games/bin
<jmspeex> desertc: no, I'm from home and handling two kids...
<desertc> jmspeex: That sounds like work to me!  ;)
<jmspeex> slicer: Can you make the ctl() call expose something more useful and less algo-specific
<jmspeex> desertc: haha
<desertc> Just FYI, no one has touched the Debian package of "speex" since Dec 27, 2006... (hey, my birthday!)
<slicer> jmspeex: I was thinking of adding SPEEX_PREPROCESS_GET_POWER, _GET_NOISE(_FLOOR?), _GET_SNR. The first two would SPEEX_COPY the relevant data.
<persia> Coper: Pastebin the makefile?
<desertc> slicer: Is it your opinion that a newer version of speex will need to be included with Ubuntu for the Mumble package?
<LaserJock> goobsoft: if you've got questions about MOTU feel free to ask
<slicer> jmspeex: For the echo, .. hmm. SPEEX_ECHO_GET_MODULUS, which does a sqrt(real*real+imag*imag) of st->W[]. I'd also need a SPEEX_ECHO_GET_WINDOW_SIZE.
<slicer> jmspeex: I currently have visualizations for the phase of st->W as well, but users are just confused by it so I can remove that.
<goobsoft> Ok, I will once I've made another stab at my package for my ppa
<slicer> desertc: For the unbundling, we'd need a newer-than-currently-exists version in Ubuntu. As long as it can stay embedded it's not an issue.
<jmspeex> slicer: keep in mind that 1) the length of the spectra is implementation-dependent and 2)the data needs to be in int32
<slicer> jmspeex: Er, I thought it was pretty fixed in libspeexdsp?
<jmspeex> slicer: that what was fixed?
<slicer> jmspeex: The sizes of st->W (echo) and st->ps/echo for preprocessor?
<tzafrir_home> hi
<slicer> jmspeex: Anyway, that can be addressed by adding suitable _GET_SIZE calls.
<jmspeex> no, they at least depend on the frame size, but also on implementation details
<Coper> Do anyone know how to move /usr/bin/package to /usr/games/package ?
<desertc> I invited tzafrir_home to the discussion, he is a maintainer of the Debian VOIP packages which includes Speex
<sistpoty> Coper: either patch the upstream build system or do a mv in debian/rules
<tzafrir_home> I'm one of the maintainers in the pkg-voip team
<slicer> jmspeex: Frame size I knew; but I thought beyond that it was fixed in the current implementation. Ok, a proper _GET_SIZE it is then.
<desertc> tzafrir_home: you were saying we might consider the experimental version ?
<tzafrir_home> Generally there's a version of speex in experimental that uses 1.2
<jmspeex> tzafrir_home: what do you call 1.2?
<ScottK2> It might be reasonable to provide a new speex1.2 package.
<jmspeex> (note that 1.2beta1 is just 1.1.13)
<tzafrir_home> speex v. 1.2
<jmspeex> ScottK: no, it's the same lib
<jmspeex> tzafrir_home: then 1.1.x should have been labeled that way
<tzafrir_home> It's 1.2  beta, not 1.1, IIRC
<jmspeex> norging special happened between 1.1.12 ans 1.2beta1
<ScottK2> jmspeex: Understand, but if there are API differences and we can't migrate all the packages, then some will still need the current speex.
<ScottK2> OK
<tzafrir_home> checking list archives...
<ScottK2> So we've already crossed the rubicon.
<desertc> fyi: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/sound/speex
<jmspeex> I'm using the Linux naming, so 1.1.x was just the devel branch for 1.2
<desertc> and: http://packages.debian.org/experimental/speex
<jmspeex> and 1.2 is fully compatible with 1.0
<goobsoft> Does launchpad PPA support building and hosting packages for debian?
<goobsoft> Or is it limited to ubuntu?
<tzafrir_home> The unstable package is 1.1 . The 1.2beta package is in experimental
<jmspeex> the split in library only affects apps that were using *unstable* features in 1.1.x, not 1.0
<Coper> when I make mv on the file in usr/bin I get a warning in lintian that packare-contains-empty-directory usr/bin/
<ScottK2> The 1.2 package has a soname bump so at the very least packages will have to be rebuilt.
<jmspeex> really, there's no reason to keep two versions at all
<ScottK2> Coper: remove the dir then.
<ScottK2> OK.
<tzafrir_home> I see that SONAME was bumped - libspeex2 vs. libspeex1
<jmspeex> no, this is *not* libspeex2!!!
<tzafrir_home> The last thread about it was a few monthes ago:
<ScottK2> jmspeex: That's Debian library numbering
<jmspeex> basically, I added to the API, but never removed anything compared to 1.0.x
<jmspeex> 1.2 is a drop-in replacement for 1.0
<ScottK2> jmspeex: Next time the soname gets bumped it'll be libspeex3.  Independent of the upstream version number
<jmspeex> the soname bump was an error
<tzafrir_home> http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-voip-maintainers/2007-October/thread.html#9796
<tzafrir_home> but there is an ABI change vs. 1.1
<jmspeex> tzafrir_home: 1.1 was a development version!
<tzafrir_home> ubuntu has shipped 1.1.2 for quite some time, so it is 1.1.2 vs. the new beta
<tzafrir_home> jmspeex, this is the current version in ubuntu
<tzafrir_home> From what I recall, when we asked Jean-Marc Valin at around 2005 what version should be used, he recommended 1.1.2
<jmspeex> if you had to bump the soname every time I broke the ABI/API in 1.1, it would be libspeex15
<jmspeex> tzafrir_home: I *am* Jean-Marc Valin
<tzafrir_home> oops
 * slangasek grins
<slangasek> in that case, since speex 1.1.2 is packaged, the package name needs to be changed from libspeex1 even if the soname is not
<slangasek> (packaged, and shipped in various releases)
<tzafrir_home> I now see that even Debian Sarge got an 1.1.x package
<jmspeex> slangasek: debian broke the libspeex API for every 1.1.x version it shipped.
<tzafrir_home> 1.1.12, not 1.1.2 .
<jmspeex> But then again that's only for *experimental* features that weren't in 1.0.x
<LaserJock> goobsoft: ubuntu only at this time
<jmspeex> If you look at the codec API (libspeex), it's still the same and never got changed.
<tzafrir_home> IIRC there were also some useful bug fixes and such
<jmspeex> The only sane thing to do is call this libspeex1
<slangasek> jmspeex: uhm, experimental or not, if it breaks the library ABI, we have a duty as distributors to not break packages that are in the wild using those ABIs
<jmspeex> All the apps using the 1.1.x experimental stuff were using their own copy anyway because of API changes
 * slicer whistles innocently.
<jmspeex> slangasek: how many times do you think gtk broke their API in the development that led to (e.g.) 2.0?
<slangasek> jmspeex: that's irrelevant to my point
<slangasek> which is, that Debian and Ubuntu have shipped libspeex1 with a particular ABI
<goobsoft> thanks, I'm reading through the ubuntu packaging documentation and the debian packaging documentation and I'm trying to figure out what the algorithm is to determine if a version is more recent than another.  Since there are characters in the version like "ubuntu0" it can't be strictly numeric, but it doesn't make sense to me that it be strictly string based either.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<slangasek> so even if the soname remains the same upstream, we should still change the package name
<jmspeex> 1.1.x was worth tracking instead of 1.0.x because the codec was better (with the same API). I always made it clear that the experiemntal stuff could not be relied on.
<jmspeex> Then you should call it libspeex9 (or libspeex15) to reflect the fact that the API got broken more than just once.
<jmspeex> bbl
<tzafrir_home> jmspeex, not every app with a private speex copy managed to keep it when packaged in Debian
<slangasek> jmspeex: um, that's argumentum ad absurdum.  The reason we care is because *libspeex1 is a released package in the wild*.  That's the only thing we need to avoid incorrectly claiming compatibility with, not every other version of the ABI ever
<sistpoty> goobsoft: debian package version is comprised of upstream version and debian version (e.g. 1.0-1).. the debian version is after the -
<slangasek> goobsoft: I believe it's documented in Debian policy. dpkg --compare-versions also lets you test out particular comparisons to help your understanding
<sistpoty> goobsoft: if ubuntu modifies that very package, and ubuntu1 is added to the version
<slangasek> jmspeex: the natural package rename here, if you aren't planning to bump the soname upstream, would be to 'libspeex1debian1' or the like
<sistpoty> goobsoft: and the last number is increased for every new version ubuntu ships as long as debian doesn't ship a new version
<sistpoty> goobsoft: if debian ships a new version, that would be 1.0-2 (and then ubuntu could modify it as 1.0-2ubuntu1, 1.0-2ubuntu2 etc. again)
<sistpoty> slangasek: with bumping the soname locally for debian, or just renaming the binary package?
<goobsoft> ok, If I'm making a ubuntu package for software that has no debian equiv, should I bother with the "ubuntu1" part?
<slangasek> sistpoty: just renaming the binary package
<ScottK> goobsoft: Then it's -0ubuntu1
<goobsoft> ah ok
<sistpoty> goobsoft: then (because debian might package it some day), you'd start with -0ubuntu1 (which would always be lower then the initial debian versoin -1)
<sistpoty> slangasek: ah, thanks
<slangasek> sistpoty: bumping the soname locally would mean being incompatible with upstream's soname for the remaining life of libspeex.so.1, which is often a greater evil
<vemon> i just updated a package to new upstream version. what files should i attach to the launchpad bug requesting the update?
<Coper> Can someone review my new package http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=console-freecell
<goobsoft> that makes sense
<ScottK> slangasek: Looks like Debian already bumped it in Experimental.
<vemon> i've seen debdiffs used there but are they only for ubuntu revision changes and not upstream version changes?
<sistpoty> slangasek: yes, this was one of the things I wasn't too sure at the library packaging sessoin (part 2) ;)
<ScottK> vemon: For a new upstream attach the .diff.gz for your new package.
<sistpoty> heh
<slangasek> ScottK: mm, doh
<slangasek> tzafrir_home: well, per the above I think it's a bad idea to name a package "libspeex2" if upstream hasn't bumped their soname to libspeex.so.2
<vemon> ScottK, isn't the .orig.tar.gz also needed?
<slangasek> tzafrir_home: I'd advise that you treat the libspeex<k> namespace as reserved for upstream use, and if you can't come to an agreement that the soname should be bumped upstream for the 1.2 release, to use a name such as libspeex1debian1 instead
<sistpoty> vemon: no... either you provide a watch file, or a get-orig-source rule, or the sponsor will grab it via the address listed in debian/copyright
<desertc> tzafrir_home slicer: But getting back to the Mumble functionality... If I am understanding this correctly, Mumble and Ubuntu can use the Debian Experimental Speex package as a dependency, in order to get the 1.2 Speex library functionality.  Is this about correct?
<slicer> desertc: I still need the additional data, which currently is not exposed.
<vemon> sistpoty, ok. luckily i started the update by creating the watch file :)
<sistpoty> slicer: btw.: I just advocated the package, as I believe that the library issue will either get fixed in time for hardy, or you'll take care for the local copy (in case there would be problems with it)
<desertc> slicer: other than that data you need exposed for echo cancelation, would you expect the Debian Experimental Speex to handle the functions in Mumble?
<slicer> desertc: Yes.
<desertc> So it really comes down to that one function that can be improved later, just want to make sure there's not anything else you expect will be problematic.
<slicer> sistpoty: Thanks :)
<sistpoty> slicer: thanks for your great application :)
<tzafrir_home> jmspeex, have you any idea when the final 1.2 is expected?
<desertc> unfortunately, jmspeex did a "be back later" -- hopefully he is back soon
<slangasek> tzafrir_home: note that from the standpoint of the Ubuntu release cycle, having 1.2~beta in would be beneficial, as we're at feature freeze for hardy in 2 weeks
<slangasek> and all testimony indicates that 1.2~beta is an improvement over 1.1.2
<tzafrir_home> This is what I also read
<tzafrir_home> I wonder if breaking it to libspeex and libspeexdsp would reduce the problem
 * sistpoty is off to bed now
<tzafrir_home> The core libspeex is very unlikely to change till the final version
<sistpoty> gn8 everyone
<slangasek> tzafrir_home: that would help some to split the packages, yes
<vemon> ok. i uploaded the diff. anyone care to take a look at new version of jack-rack?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jack-rack/+bug/187190
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187190 in jack-rack "[update] jack-rack" [Undecided,In progress]
<isforinsects> Much of this conversation is well above my knowledge of speex.  But if it's any consolation I'm having plenty of issues getting speex into the OLPC distro's.  And getting MIME types etc.
#ubuntu-motu 2008-02-02
<LaserJock> anybody know how to tell what package a python lib comes from based on the import statement?
<goobsoft> I'm looking at the changelog file for pwsafe to see how they do versions for multiple distributions.  How can it be that the changelog doesn't explicitly have a version for gutsy and yet I can find a pwsafe for gutsy when I search for packages on packages.ubuntu.com?  http://pastebin.com/m2edb6f58
<desertc> slangasek: Do you think getting 1.2~beta Speex into Hardy is an open possibility over the next two weeks?
<slangasek> desertc: if someone does the work, sure :)
<desertc> I will certainly see where I can add my assistance to the leg work.
<persia> goobsoft: The feisty archive was copied to gutsy as a start, including that package.
<tzafrir_home> I guess that the first thing to do is to update speex from experimental to beta3
<tzafrir_home> desertc, =^
<desertc> tzafrir_home: Do you refer to the Debian packages or Ubuntu packages... or both?
<tzafrir_home> well, both
<desertc> and if Debian, which repository
<slangasek> the Debian packages; Ubuntu has no 'experimental' :)
<tzafrir_home> The experimental debian packages are maintained in the pkg-voip svn repo
<tzafrir_home> see the link at the bottom of http://packages.debian.org/source/experimental/speex
<desertc> So the Debian Experiemental to be brought to beta3, but not the stable?  or did we decide they were the same?
 * tzafrir_home wishes buildserver.net would be working again
<slangasek> desertc: do you mean unstable rather than stable?
<tzafrir_home> At this point it is time to device how to split libspeex and libspeexdsp
<desertc> yes, unstable
<desertc> I will follow up with this task off-line.  Don't want to get in the way of continued discussion.
 * desertc marks down his action-item.
<goobsoft> ok
<goobsoft> persia: thanks
<slicer> I'll have to leave, but I'll stay connected so just send me a message if there's anything I can do.
<slicer> I'll see you all tomorrow :)
<desertc> Thanks for your time tonight, slicer.
<desertc> slangasek tzafrir_home jmspeex : Seems to me, this conversation has resolved some issues - or at least brought some items to light.  I will follow up with tzafrir_home on the Debian package, and I think slicer and jmspeex have some things to discuss, in terms of opening a new library interface.
<desertc> Also, I will document the need for the Proprietary term to be removed from the Mumble documentation through the Ubuntu bug report
<desertc> Thanks everyone for your time in helping us discuss this topic that will allow increased Speex and voice functionality in Debian and Ubuntu.
<losh> Hello, where is the best place to get help building deb packages?
<persia> Here is a good place to get help, but one has to be around a while to get an answer sometimes :(
<goobsoft> I'm using pbuilder to test my package dependencies and one of the dependencies is sun-java6-bin.  Is there an issue with this because the package requires an acceptance of terms before installing?
<goobsoft> snip...
<goobsoft> http://pastebin.com/m638dc9f8
<goobsoft> how would I dpkg-reconfigure debconf from within the pbuilder env?
<blueyed> goobsoft: you cannot use sun-java6 as build dependency, because it requires to accept a license.
<goobsoft> doh
<blueyed> try icedtea-java-7
<goobsoft> ok, I'm really excited about this whole icedtea deal...
<blueyed> yes, it's a good thing for java to have it "open".
<blueyed> goobsoft: about the distribution in changelogs: packages can also be synced, then there's no ubuntu version name in the changelog
<goobsoft> ok
<desertc> blueyed: Isn't Java Free Software now, as of recently?
<goobsoft> I didn't know icedtea was in gutsy.. dang.  I'll be interested to see how heavily java is used in the future for ubuntu software now that the license is open.
<LaserJock> desertc: it's called IcedTea
<goobsoft> I think it's always been free and it's always been open source too, but now the open source license used is OSI approved now.
<goobsoft> Not because OSI approved the license, but because they changed to an OSI approved license.
<ScottK2> goobsoft: No.  Up until recently it was under restricted licensing.
<LaserJock> Free vs free
<LaserJock> it was free enough to be in Multiverse
<ScottK2> Right.
<LaserJock> but no free enough to be in Universe
<ScottK2> Nope.
<blueyed> it will be called openjdk in the end IIRC
<desertc> why is it not free enough for universe?  I was wondering this
<blueyed> icedtea is a temporary solution afaik
<LaserJock> right now IcedTea is basically free Java7
<ScottK2> slangasek: I think I found the libdb4.x-ruby problem.  Upstream uses some long deprecated functions that were removed as of 4.5.
<slangasek> ah
<slangasek> I lose that bet then :)
<ScottK2> Grep and upgrade documentation can do wonders, even when you are severly C impaired.
<dcordero> hi
<dcordero> that is amazing
<ScottK2> What's that?
<geser> blueyed: building with sun-java-* on the buildds works for hardy
<ScottK2> dcordero: What's amazing?
<dcordero> ScottK, add a new language on the .desktop file of the bug that told blueyed
<jmspeex> slangasek: Why is it you didn't care the 5 other times you released an incompatible libspeex1 then?
<ScottK2> jmspeex: Currently we get speex unmodified from Debian.  Unless pointed to it, we wouldn't have a reason to notice.
<jmspeex> (I've seen at least 1.1.6, 1.1.10, 1.1.11 and 1.1.12, all of which were incompatible when it came to the new features)
<ScottK2> In the releases that are still supported it's just 1.11 and 1.12
<slangasek> jmspeex: edgy, feisty, gutsy, hardy, and etch all have 1.1.12.  everything before that is in the past and not fixable after the fact; we /ought/ to have changed the package names between breezy/sarge and dapper, and between dapper and edgy, but that didn't happen
<jmspeex> My concern is that if you keep old versions around for "compatibility reasons", you're carrying bugs you don't have to
<jmspeex> i.e. you'll end up breaking more stuff as the apps that only need the codec would still be using the old buggy stuff
<blueyed> geser: oh, really? it's a common FTBFS issue, as far as I know. Maybe only for packages in multiverse?
<slangasek> jmspeex: huh? I said nothing about keeping old versions around
<jmspeex> then what does it change???
<blueyed> dcordero: did you mean that I can add a language to your debdiff? I'm a bit concerned, because then it's not really sponsoring, but rather hijacking. But better overall, yes..
<slangasek> jmspeex: it changes packages not being silently broken on upgrade.
<geser> blueyed: it was solved with debconf preseeding so packages in multiverse can (and also do) use sun-java-*
<blueyed> dcordero: I had /query'd you, so your "answer" was a bit out of context here.
<slangasek> jmspeex: why do you care how we name our packages?
<blueyed> geser: but only in mutiverse then, yes?
<geser> blueyed: yes, as sun-java is in multiverse, so everything build-depending is also there
<jmspeex> slangasek: because then I'll get flooded with "WTF is speex 2 and is it compatible with my speex 1 phone?"
<jmspeex> at least call it libspeex1.2 or something
<slangasek> jmspeex: er, I already covered the reasons why "speex2" is wrong
<jmspeex> didn't see that
<jmspeex> bbl
<dcordero> blueyed, i dont care if you add a language, is good for the package and is good for me. But i am not a MOTU, this package need be sponsored, althought i think that it just was synced
<slangasek> I said libspeex1debian1, I never advocated libspeex2
<minghua> Speaking of which, do we have a universal policy for Debian-specific SONAME naming scheme?
<blueyed> dcordero: yes, I've requested the sync. I'm only concerned, because it won't show up on your Launchpad +packages page (as "uploaded" by you), when I change it before uploading. But will do so. Might be a good idea for a new round of desktop translation for "Comment=Read and post to twitter" *g
 * minghua finds the libblas.so.3gf SONAME rather ugly.
<blueyed> Comment[de]=Lese und schreibe zu Twitter ?
<LaserJock> minghua: yucky
<dcordero> blueyed, sure, add it. I am sure that i wont be famous by my packages uploaded  :)
<blueyed> Can somebody translate "Comment=Read and post to twitter" to something other than ca, de, es, pt?
<ion_> Does that mean {Read twitter} and {post to twitter}?
<nixternal> Comment[en_US]=Read and post to twitter
<nixternal> :p
<dcordero> :P
<dcordero> is stupid, but i thought the same haha
<ion_> Comment[en_BR]=Reade ande poste to twitter
<ion_> Whoops, _GB
<nixternal> Comment[en_UK]=Read and post to twitter
<minghua> blueyed: Are you sure you want a Chinese one?
<nixternal> err, GB
<nixternal> ion_: hahaha
<blueyed> minghua: chinese would be different? ;)
<blueyed> minghua: sure.
<slangasek> blueyed: I'm not sure how to understand the description.  reading what?
<blueyed> slangasek: twitter, it's a "webservice". you post short messages about what you are doing currently.
<slangasek> so it's (read and post to) twitter?
<slangasek> (I'm familiar with twitter, but ECONTEXT)
<blueyed> desktop file
<minghua> blueyed: So it is like "read and post messages on twitter platform"?
<blueyed> minghua: yes
<minghua> blueyed: "在 twitter 上读取和发布消息" would be the simplified Chinese (zh_CN) one.
<dcordero> wooo
<dcordero> hard language for learn
<ion_> fi_FI: Lue ja kirjoita viestejä Twitter-palvelussa. (Direct translation: read and write messages in the Twitter service.)
<ion_> Alternative fi_FI: Lue ja kirjoita viestejä Twitter-sivustolla. (Direct translation: read and write messages on the Twitter website.)
<blueyed> I hope I got it correct, 上 looks too ascii.
<blueyed> ion_: I'll use the first one, thanks, for [fi]
 * ScottK2 ponders appropriate fates for upstreams that don't update their apps to not use functions that have been deprecated for FIVE releases....
<slangasek> :)
<persia> ScottK: Send them a patch :)
<Fujitsu> ScottK2: How many releases have they made since it was deprecated?
<squentin> (if it's not too late) fr: lire et envoyer des messages sur twitter
<ion_> squentin: What about the capitalization?
<squentin> Yes, Lire et envoyer des messages sur twitter
<ion_> (I’d also capitalize Twitter, since that’s what they do on their website.)
<squentin> yes if you say so
<ScottK2> Fujitsu: It was debricated in DB4.1 and removed in DB4.5 and upstream's current release still uses it.
<ScottK2> So I guess that's 4, not 5
<ScottK2> Fortunately Oracle still have 4.0 on their web site so I could at least get the docs.
<ScottK2> Actually it was deprecated in 4.0
<ScottK2> Undocumented in 4.1 and follow
<ion_> But yeah, i just wanted to verify the capitalization of the other words, since they were all lower-case and i have no idea about French capitalization rules (e.g. they might have been like German for all i know).
<blueyed> How long does it take for sync'ed packages to appear? pitti had synced some packages 9 hours ago (gtwitter, haskell-html, ..), but they are not available yet in the archive. maybe some problem during the sync process?
<slangasek> ion_: they're not, Gott sei dank :)
<squentin> Twitter is fine in french
<blueyed> squentin: not too late.
<Fujitsu> ScottK2: Sorry, I meant how many releases has the upstream that still uses the deprecated stuff made?
<ScottK2> persia: Yep.  Once I figure a patch.  It took long enough just to find the relevant API docs.
<ScottK2> Ah.
<ion_> blueyed: I’d suggest capitalizing Twitter in all translations.
<ScottK2> Fujitsu: Several.  I'd have to go look.
<Fujitsu> blueyed: Should be immediate (well, after a publisher run), unless slangasek is not being so soft with his freeze.
<blueyed> ion_: good point. also in  the original.
<joejaxx> hell all i have a scenario :) lets say i am gonig to upload a package where someone has done a substantial amount of work and i want to give credit
<joejaxx> bah
<joejaxx> hello all*
<blueyed> Fujitsu: ah, ok. might be the freeze then. I'll just wait some more then.
<Fujitsu> I thought it was unfrozen, but I might head over to LP to check..
<joejaxx> does the  [ Person here ] in the changelog accept emails as well? or will it error out
<joejaxx> or does anyone have an example changelog where this has been implemented?
<LaserJock> how do you mean
<Fujitsu> Is that part of the syntax actually enforced?
<minghua> joejaxx: No, the names in changelog has nothing to do with receiving emails.
<joejaxx> minghua: not not that :P
<ScottK2> Fujitsu: More releases than I have fingers and toes.
<blueyed> joejaxx, Fujitsu: not enforced, it's free text actually, but common sense to e.g. use stars for bullet point
<joejaxx> minghua: i want the information to be there
<Fujitsu> ScottK2: Oh dear.
<minghua> Fujitsu: I think it's just a convention used by dch.
<Fujitsu> blueyed: That's what I thought.
<joejaxx> minghua: it does not have anything to do with the transportation of email :P
<superm1> joejaxx, Fujitsu that's why some releases people will give a title in quotes near the top before they start bulleting
<joejaxx> or brackets
<joejaxx> but my question is
<joejaxx> will it error with
<joejaxx> [ Person Lastname <account@server.tld> ]
<joejaxx> :D
<blueyed> joejaxx: no
<LaserJock> oh, the question is if an email address will bork anything up?
<joejaxx> LaserJock: yes
<joejaxx> or if that syntax is correct
<LaserJock> usually it's just the name
<joejaxx> when wanting to include an email along with the person's name
<blueyed> joejaxx: there's not syntax really.
<joejaxx> oh
<joejaxx> interesting
<blueyed> s/not/no/
<Fujitsu> It's just convention.
<LaserJock> well, there is syntax/format in changelog, just not in that part
<joejaxx> ok
<joejaxx> :)
<joejaxx> thanks :D
<minghua> LaserJock: Do you know if "two spaces at the beginning of line" is a required syntax for that part?
<LaserJock> hmm, I'm not positive about that
<LaserJock> I know the firs line and last have to be right
<LaserJock> *first
<LaserJock> but what's inbetween I'm not so sure
<joejaxx> it would not look neat if it did not :P
 * minghua usually just relies on Vim's syntax highlighting.
<LaserJock> joejaxx: it just illustrates the power of peer-pressure and editor syntax highlighting
<joejaxx> LaserJock: lol :P
<LaserJock> darn, I need a hardware guru or something
<LaserJock> my touchpad doesn't seem to respond to tap_to_click gconf setting since I upgraded to Hardy
<minghua> Hmm, I didn't know there is a gconf setting for that.
<RAOF> LaserJock: Synaptics touchpad?
<LaserJock> I guess so
<RAOF> (ie: do you need to make sure SHMConfig is enabled in xorg.conf?)
<LaserJock> well, I don't know
<LaserJock> I didn't have to do anything in Gutsy
<RAOF> Hm.  Probably not, then.
<MHz128> I'm having trouble installing U7.1. I've got 1 SATA and 1 IDE drives. When I try to manually partition the IDE drive, I get an error message telling me it can't do it. Any ideas???
<ScottK2> MHz128: Ask in #ubuntu.  That's the support channel.
<LaserJock> what is up with all the "I'm running version 7.1" lately?
<ion_> % units 7.10
<ion_>         Definition: 7.1
<ubotu> valid types: mass, length, time, scheduling, temperature, temp. diff., current, charge, potential, resistance, conductance, capacitance, magn. flux, inductance, flux density, molecular qty, size of a mol, lum. intens., luminous flux, illuminance, luminance, angle, solid angle, data, data transfer, quantity, interest rate, concentration, force, area, volume, velocity, rot. velocity, fluid flow, gas flow, pressure, (1 more message)
<ion_> Uh
<joejaxx> lol
<RAOF> Probably the "trailing zeros aren't significant after the decimal point" idea.
<RAOF> Maybe it should be Ubuntu 7.10x10^0 ;)
<ScottK2> Maybe we need #ubuntu-1 for support questions on non-existant releases.
<ion_> I’m running 8.04i. It’s imaginary.
<LaserJock> can I get the real part of that release?
<Fujitsu> Didn't some significant company say recently they were supporting their product on Ubuntu 7?
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: *grin*
<LaserJock> it just seems like I've only started seeing this 7.1 thing within the last week
<LaserJock> I don't remember it so much wen gutsy first came out
<Fujitsu> I remember a lot of 6 and 6.1.
<minghua> I think I've even seen 7.0.
<LaserJock> hmm
<ScottK2> And 6.06.2 is a real release number.
<ScottK2> So who knows
<minghua> Somehow people don't like the second digit after decimal point in version numbers.
<minghua> It also doesn't help that a lot of people reference releases by code names (convention from Debian, I suppose).
<LaserJock> ScottK2: seems like LP should be smart enough to send a single email with like "You are receiving this email because you are a member of <team> and a direct subscriber"
<LaserJock> ScottK2: although, tbh I filter things different and probably would like both emails
<ScottK> LaserJock: Smart and LP design aren't two things I routinely associate.
<ScottK> Well fixing the obsolete API bits wasn't enough to fix the transaction hang in libdb4.6-ruby, so I'll have to dig some more.
<ScottK> slangasek: Would there be any chance of you sponsoring Bug 187892 now that the Alpha release is done?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187892 in cyrus-sasl2 "cyrus-sasl2 build-dep on libdb-dev and not libdb4.6-dev" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187892
<ScottK> StevenK: Mind if I take a shot at merging Scribus?
<ScottK> You touched it last.
<jdong> how do you turn a "normal" interdiff back into a human-readable one
 * jdong cries
<ScottK2> No such thing as human readable interdiff.  that's why we wanted to get away from it.
<ScottK2> jdong: I suppose apply the diff and then make a regular diff.gz.
<jdong> ScottK2: ok, so just combinediff to generate the new diff.gz then interdiff -p1 between the two?
<jdong> I guess that works :)
<jdong> I was hoping for more magic (tm)
<ScottK2> I don't have any better ideas, but I pretty much stay away from sponsoring recenly when people were using them.
<joejaxx> is there a way to see if your upload to a ppa actually made it?
<ScottK2> So I'm about to take the plunge and upgrade the old Xandros 3 box that the kids use.
<joejaxx> ScottK2: :D
<ScottK2> Xandros 3 was a Sarge derivative.
<joejaxx> ScottK2: :P
<joejaxx> yeap :D
<ScottK2> So it'll be Xandros -> Dapper -> Edgy -> Fiesty --> Gutsy
<joejaxx> lol that should be interesting
<ScottK2> Yeah.  Here goes.
<joejaxx> oh nevermind i just received an email about my source package being accepted
<joejaxx> woohoo first ppa upload
<joejaxx> lol
<joejaxx> i guess that is my first taste of how it feels to upload a package
<joejaxx> lol :P
<joejaxx> i have to wait for this one to build to upload the next, of course that is if the ppa builders actually use the ppa in their source lists
<ScottK2> If you need to build-dep on the first one, if your dependencies are correctly versioned it'll just go into dep wait.
<joejaxx> oh
<joejaxx> nice :D
<joejaxx> huzzah
 * joejaxx goes to upload another
<superm1> ScottK2, i just did (what I think was the first) dapper->hardy jump for a server.  I backported update-manager-core and let loose last night :)
<joejaxx> superm1: lol
<ScottK2> superm1: In the tests I've done you definitely want to do dapper -> edgy.
<superm1> ScottK2, well actually it went fairly smooth
<superm1> i had a udev and evms hickup
<superm1> but nothing that wasn't resolvable with aptitude
<ScottK2> Well they've probably fixed stuff since I tried Dapper --> Gutsy
 * ScottK2 doesn't like aptitude.
<superm1> i'm hoping that the dist-upgrade logs caught everything though
<superm1> well i didn't have a choice since apt-get -f install wouldn't resolve it
<superm1> and i was working off ssh
<superm1> aptitude figured out the mixup
<ScottK2> slangasek: Porting the libdb4.x-ruby upstream to work with is definitely beyond me.
<ScottK2> lucas: ^^^ It's not compatible.
<ScottK2> Over 900 package updates so far.
<superm1> ScottK2, once you catch up to dapper, if you want to give the dapper->hardy a shot, i've put the update-manager-core in dapper-proposed
<ScottK2> superm1: I want this one to end up on Gutsy.  My kids use it, so it's not something that should be on a development release.
<superm1> and of course the normal GUI update-manager is already in dapper-proposed
<superm1> ah i see
<ScottK2> That and it's got a sufficiently tortured history that if I found problems, there's really no telling if it'd be a real bug or just a bogus config on the box left behind by Xandros.
<ScottK2> So I discover that Xandros had force-overwrite and force-confold in their dpkg config.
<ion_> Beautiful :-D
<ScottK2> dpkg -P is my friend.
<ScottK2> Of course it's a little scary when dpkg is one of the things that gets removed along the way...
<LaserJock> hmm, I think reading the Distrowatch Weekly News comments is about as entertaining as the forums
<StevenK> ScottK: Go right ahead
<bddebian> Heya gang
<persia> Barry!
<bddebian> Hi persia
<bddebian> persia: Did you see Guillem's patch for survex?
<persia> No.  I'll look now.
<LaserJock> Mr. deFreese!
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<persia> bddebian: That looks like the right patch to me.
<persia> bddebian: Anything left at this point, or was that the last?
<bddebian> Still CTSim but supposedly the maintainer is working on it
<persia> I thought upstream was opposed to the migration, and preferred a drop.  No complaints about keeping it.
<bddebian> I think he's working with 2.8
<persia> I didn't think the plan to add 2.8 had gotten anywhere.
<bddebian> Yeah I was a little confused by that
<persia> No traffic to Debian bug #403237 since November.  Is there somewhere else I should be following?
<ubotu> Debian bug 403237 in wxwidgets2.6 "wxwidgets2.6: new stable upstream version 2.8.3" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/403237
<persia> What do you think about dropping ctsim for hardy, and maybe picking it up later?
<bddebian> Wouldn't break my heart but I'm a cold hearted bastard :-)
 * LaserJock watches lang packs build
<LaserJock> only 300+ left to go
<ScottK2> Do we have an alternative package that does what ctsim does?
<bddebian> Probably not, it's a pretty specialized app
<LaserJock> bddebian: does debian-med look after it?
<bddebian> No the maintainer is the upstream developer
<bddebian> Unless maybe he's part of debian-med, I don't know
<LaserJock> I see
<jdong> ryanakca: I think on your basic256 package, you meant to say LP: #foo instead of Closes: #foo? ;-)
<bddebian> Jesus, Standards Version 3.1.1
<jdong> bddebian: whee :)
<bddebian> I think that's the oldest I've seen yet
<ScottK2> Has anyone contacted him?
<bddebian> ScottK2: Who's him?
<ScottK2> The upstream/maintainer of ctsim
<bddebian> Yes, I've had some correspondence with him
<ScottK2> What's his view?  WX2.4 forever?
<bddebian> No, he has concerns about 2.6.  He would rather wait for 2.8 or 3.0
<bddebian> But he understands he is the last hold-out at this point
<ScottK2> So if he goes for 2.8, we can upload it here and we all win.  Debian will come around at some point.
<bddebian> I think ron is waiting on 3.0 for Debian.  It was supposed to have been released already
<ScottK2> I think his biggest thing is support no more than 2.
<bddebian> He mentioned something yesterday or today about API instability
<goobsoft> On the naming convention for packages on the PPA, the quickstart guide recommends appending ~ppaX to the version.  Is there any significance to the ~ or could a dash be used in it's place?
<ScottK2> There is a significance
<ScottK2> 1~ppa1 is lower than 1 in version ordering
<ScottK2> 1-ppa1 is higher than 1 in version ordering.
<goobsoft> That that a special case with the ~ symbol only?
<goobsoft> Or is there a pattern that I'm not seeing that makes that obvious?
<LaserJock> no it's ~
<joejaxx> oohhhhh NICE :D PPA uploads come up on /~user/+packages :D
<goobsoft> You mean that's the only symbol like that?
<LaserJock> goobsoft: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version
<goobsoft> Thanks I've been looking for something like this.
<joejaxx> anyone have an example of what a bzr branch url for launchpad looks like when it is not associated with a project?
<bddebian> Gnight folks
<goobsoft> Ok, I'm confused about the "Versioning" paragraph here https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart#head-eceb8e1fd9b5647b2f3127d112ce6ba7374a8f1b
<goobsoft> If someone wanted to make the PPA package be used unless the main ubuntu packages included an updated release, wouldn't ~ppa1 be the wrong thing to append to the existing version?  It would be less than the current ubuntu package version and wouldn't get downloaded right?
<joejaxx> i use .1~joejaxx1 appended to the version
<goobsoft> Say this is in main 1-1ubuntu1
<goobsoft> and I use 1-1ubuntu1~ppa1
<goobsoft> Wouldn't it never be used?
<joejaxx> i was just confused by this a couple of hours ago myself goobsoft :)
<joejaxx> goobsoft: yeah it would not be used
<goobsoft> I think it would make sense then to use - instead so that your version only is used when there is no newer version.
<goobsoft> But it is used when there is NO newer version.
<joejaxx> well the thing is
<joejaxx> what happens when there is a mainline update?
<goobsoft> what would the version be?
<goobsoft> 2-1ubuntu1?
<joejaxx> oh nevermind
<joejaxx> 1-1ubuntu2
<joejaxx> hmm
 * joejaxx goes to see something
<goobsoft> you're right.. that's a problem.
<goobsoft> dpkg --compare-versions 1-1ubuntu2 gt 1-1ubuntu1-ppa1 && echo TRUE
<goobsoft> that does not echo TRUE and I thought it would
<joejaxx> ah
<joejaxx> ok
 * joejaxx must be confusing himself LOL
<joejaxx> :
<minghua> goobsoft: You probably need "|| echo TRUE" then.
<joejaxx> :P  *
<goobsoft> Doesn't && mean only execute the second statement if the first returns 0?
<goobsoft> jojaxx: I still don't think using ~ as it is documented works the way people would expect.
<joejaxx> yeah
<joejaxx> not on that page anyway
<joejaxx> they way i have been doing it is
<joejaxx> if the version is : 1-1ubuntu1 i have been doing 1-1ubuntu1.1~joejaxx1
<joejaxx> which works
<goobsoft> When you update, do you updated the .1 or the x1?
<joejaxx> the joejaxx1 to joejaxx2
<goobsoft> ok
<joejaxx> dpkg --compare-versions 1-1ubuntu1.1~joejaxx2 gt 1-1ubuntu1.1~joejaxx1 && echo true || echo false
<joejaxx> true
<minghua> goobsoft: Oh, I misread your question.
<joejaxx> so they need to change that wiki page
<minghua> goobsoft: You can't use "-" in Debian version number.
<minghua> goobsoft: You need something like "1-1ubuntu1+ppa1", then things work as you expected.
<goobsoft> ah ha!
<goobsoft> :)
<joejaxx> minghua: wait
<joejaxx> what does the +ppa1 do?
<goobsoft> That works
 * minghua seems to still be confused by && and || in bash. :-(
<minghua> joejaxx: Nothing special, just saying it's a version higher than 1-1ubuntu1, and is for PPA.
<minghua> joejaxx: While 1-1ubuntu1~ppa1 is saying it's a version lower than 1-1ubuntu1.
<joejaxx> is that better than .1~joejaxx1?
<goobsoft> well it gets rid of the need for ".1"
<joejaxx> true
<goobsoft> You could use 1-1ubuntu1+joejaxx1
<joejaxx> i wish i would have known about that before lmao
<joejaxx> i just uploaded 8 source packages to a ppa
<goobsoft> doh
<joejaxx> with that versioning scheme
<joejaxx> oh well
<goobsoft> well, yours works too and as long as it's consistent in your ppa, it shouldn't matter.
<goobsoft> I just want to update the documentation for others...
<joejaxx> hurry before someone makes a mistake like me :P
<joejaxx> make that 11 source packages
<joejaxx> actually....
<joejaxx> bah
<joejaxx> i cannot even switch to the better versioning scheme now
<goobsoft> Why not?
 * joejaxx plots removing those packages and re-uploading them >:(
<joejaxx> dpkg --compare-versions 1-1ubuntu1+joejaxx1 gt 1-1ubuntu1.1~joejaxx1 && echo true || echo false
<joejaxx> false
<joejaxx> and it is because of the .1
<goobsoft> Yeah, you can change, but you have to change all of them... doh
<joejaxx> i can switch when it becomes ubuntu2 though
<joejaxx> goobsoft: luckily i did not upload my Xorg source
<joejaxx> with that versioning scheme
<joejaxx> lol
 * joejaxx thinks this is one of the reasons he is not going for motu yet LOL
<goobsoft> https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart?action=diff
<joejaxx> nice
<joejaxx> :D
<goobsoft> I hope no one cares that I just update wikis.
<joejaxx> you have prevents generations of developers from torture
<joejaxx> lol
<joejaxx> s/prevents/prevented/g
<goobsoft> lol
<goobsoft> if only irc accepted vi commands
<minghua> Hmm, you can simply just edit LP wiki?
<goobsoft> I just did :)
<joejaxx> lol
<joejaxx> ok
<joejaxx> i am going
<joejaxx> Goodnight All
<goobsoft> Maybe I don't know any better, but there was nothing technically stopping me.
<goobsoft> It's just a moin moin instance.
<goobsoft> Good night joe, thanks for the help.
<minghua> goobsoft: You edit is not good.
<goobsoft> Why?
<minghua> goobsoft: The -0ubuntu1 is kind of a special case.
<joejaxx> wait
<joejaxx> so that is not good for all versions?
<joejaxx> :\
<goobsoft> Can you provide a case in which it will fail?
<minghua> goobsoft: I think the original text meant that there is no -0ubuntu1 version existing in official archive yet.
<minghua> goobsoft: So you name it -0ubuntu1~ppa1, so that later the official -0ubuntu1 will have a higher version.
<goobsoft> Well if there was no ubuntu case it would be 0ubuntu0 yes?
<joejaxx> hmm so that means my original scheme fails as well
<joejaxx> bah
<goobsoft> 1-0ubuntu1 is higher than 1-0ubuntu0+ppa1
<joejaxx> enough with this confusion lool Goodnight All
<minghua> goobsoft: Case: There is 1.0-1 in archive, you are packaging 1.1, you can't use 1.1-0ubuntu1+ppa1 because the official version for first (Ubuntu-only) upload will be 1.1-0ubuntu1.
<goobsoft> night
<goobsoft> (I'm staying)
<goobsoft> yes, I would use 1.1-0ubuntu0+ppa1
<minghua> So you probably need to discuss two cases, same upstream version, or new upstream version.
<minghua> I think -0ubuntu0+ppa1 is quite safe.
<goobsoft> Ok, but I think the paragraph talking about versioning is only talking about the case where the package exists as a ubuntu package.
<goobsoft> My point is that ~ does not yield correct results in that case but using + in it's place does.
<goobsoft> Do you agree with that?
<minghua> No, the paragraph is fine.
<goobsoft> You believe that the original version with the ~ is fine?
<minghua> To make a PPA on top of 1.0-1ubuntu1, you can use either 1.0-1ubuntu1+ppa1 or 1.0-1ubuntu2~ppa1.
<minghua> I was talking about the former, the wiki page is talking about the latter.
<minghua> Note the "increasing the package's version" part on the wiki page.
<goobsoft> Ah, you are right
<goobsoft> Hmm, do you like using ubuntu2~ over ubuntu1+ ?
<goobsoft> It seems confusing to me.
<LucidFox> minghua> use the latter if you want the "real" version to override the PPA version
<LucidFox> for example, if it's a mere backport
<minghua> LucidFox: Oh yes, for backport, I definitely prefer the ~ scheme.
<LucidFox> apt will upgrade from 1.0-1ubuntu2~ppa1 to 1.0-1ubuntu2, but not from 1.0-1ubuntu1+ppa1
<LucidFox> because ~ makes the version number lower
<goobsoft> Ok, we need to vote on how the documentation should read.  Should I undo my change, or remove "increasing the package's version and"?
<minghua> Why apt wouldn't upgrade from 1.0-1ubuntu1+ppa1 to 1.0-1ubuntu2?
<goobsoft> I think it would
<joejaxx> dpkg --compare-versions 1.0-1ubuntu2 gt 1.0-1ubuntu1+ppa1 && echo true || echo false
<joejaxx> true
<joejaxx> bbl
<minghua> goobsoft: The previous version of wiki is confusing, but correct, your change made it plainly wrong.
<goobsoft> yes, I agree.
<minghua> goobsoft: I'm fine either way, but please don't leave it as it is now.
<minghua> Good. :-)
<goobsoft> ok, I vote for recommending the + usage
 * minghua likes agreement as persia.
<joejaxx> lol
<joejaxx> i wish my brain could agree with my tiredness and shutdown -h now
<minghua> LucidFox: Why apt wouldn't upgrade from 1.0-1ubuntu1+ppa1 to 1.0-1ubuntu2?
<LucidFox> minghua> whoops
<goobsoft> https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart?action=diff
<LucidFox> I meant 1.0-1ubuntu2+ppa
<LucidFox> but if the version in the archive is -XubuntuY, make the PPA version also -XubuntuY, not -Xubuntu(Y+1)
<minghua> LucidFox: That would make it proper to use 1.0-1ubuntu1+ppa1 instead of 1.0-1ubuntu2~ppa1 if the current archive version is 1.0-1ubuntu1, wouldn't it?
<LucidFox> minghua> If you want it to always replace the archive version, yes
<LucidFox> if you want the archive version to replace the PPA version, use 1.0.1-1ubuntu1~ppa1
<minghua> LucidFox: Okay, glad we agree, then.
<goobsoft> LucidFox, apt will always select the version that is greatest as returned by dpkg --compare-versions right?
<minghua> LucidFox: Oh you said 1.0.1-...?
<goobsoft> Let's look at the case where the ubuntu package already exists as 1.0-1ubuntu1.  You need a version X that will be installed over 1.0-1ubuntu1 but not 1.0-1ubuntu2.
<minghua> goobsoft: I think LucidFox is more talking about backporting case, like gutsy has 1.0-1ubuntu1, hardy has 1.0-1ubuntu2, and you want to make a PPA for gutsy.
<minghua> goobsoft: In that case I agree 1.0-1ubuntu2~ppa1 is more proper (assuming your PPA package is based on the hardy version).
<LucidFox> minghua> in this case, I'd use 1.0.1ubuntu2~ppa1
<LucidFox> heh
<minghua> LucidFox: I think changing upstream version is VERY bad.  And I don't agree at all.
<LucidFox> minghua> s/1.0./1.0-/
<LucidFox> typo
<minghua> Well, you've made too many typos... and when talking about numbers, typos are quite crucial.
<goobsoft> minghua: Does your discussion of backporting relate to how people should version the packages on their PPA (i.e. the documentation I just changed)?  I don't want to leave it if it would be better the other way.
<minghua> goobsoft: Yes, it's related.  Like an unofficial, PPA-only backport.  Not the official ones like in gutsy-backports.
<minghua> goobsoft: The official ones use versions like 1.0-1ubuntu1~gutsy1 anyway.
<goobsoft> Is that so when the user upgrade their system to the next dist, they get the non-backported version in the next distribution?
<minghua> Yes, exactly.
<goobsoft> Ok, so that's a case where ~ is useful.  Do you agree that using + in the example in the documentation is a better recommendation?  I like it because from the ppa developer's perspective, it's better not to change the upstream package version which is "1.0-1ubuntu1".   It seems intuitive to me that your version of the package is 1.0-1ubuntu1 plus changes hence appending "+ppaN"
<minghua> Well, depending on how you define "upstream package".
<goobsoft> Exactly
<minghua> I've said, I'm fine either way, the important thing is to understand what each part of the version number mean.
<Packor> Hello, could someone help with a packaging question?
<goobsoft> ok, thanks.  I'm like a kid seeking validation because I'm a newb. :p
<minghua> goobsoft: If you really want to be perfect, I'd suggest discussing both cases.
<ScottK2> goobsoft: It's generally the best thing to be using ~, I'd prefer that in the documentation.
<ScottK2> Packor: Just ask.
<minghua> But then you risk being too verbose.
<ScottK2> StevenK: Perhaps you'd be willing to sponsor Bug #188266 so you'd no longer be TIL.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188266 in scribus "Please merge scribus 1.2.5.dfsg-5  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188266
<goobsoft> ScottK2, can you tell me why it's best to increment the ubuntu version and use ~ rather than just using +?
<ScottK2> Generally when you package something for a PPA you are testing something you hope will be published in the archive later.
<ScottK2> So if the archive has 1.0-1ubuntu1, the official version will likely be 1.0-1ubuntu2.
<goobsoft> but that would still override 1.0-1ubuntu1+ppa1
<ScottK2> If I make my test packages for ubuntu2, ubuntu2~ppaX then when the official package comes out, people will upgrade to it.
<ScottK2> Right, but you're packaging ubuntu2.
<goobsoft> Oh, so your saying in the case that my changes are in fact a test deployment of what will be ubuntu2
<ScottK2> Yes, so 2~ppaX is logically better associated than 1+ppaX
<ScottK2> Here's my clamav update PPA as an example: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clamav/+archive
<goobsoft> That makes sense, I was thinking about it from the perspective of someone tweaking a package where the tweaks may never get integrated back into the official repositories.
<ScottK2> All the packages listed for Dapper have recently been published in dapper-backports
<ScottK2> goobsoft: Then you should be asking for help in #launchpad and not here would be my sense.
<ScottK2> This channel is about packaging for the archives.
<ScottK2> Packor: Did you have a question?
<minghua> Hmm, I never thought about this problem from a IRC channel perspective. :-)
<ScottK2> From my POV, PPA is a function provided by Launchpad.  Nothing to do with Ubuntu the distro except as it helps us with work on the distro.
<goobsoft> true, this starting by my just asking question about versioning and move to the launchpad documentation from that.  I'm in launchpad if anyone wants to make any further comments.
<Packor> I'm trying to create a package that has syslog-ng as a dependency.  When the apt-get attempts to install the package, it refuses to install syslog-ng.  I think it's because syslog-ng needs to remove the packages: ubuntu-minimal, klogd, sysklogd.  How do I work around this, so that may package automatically handles this?
<ScottK2> Packor: Do you REALLY need syslong-ng?
<Fujitsu> I suspect the best way to work around it is to realise you don't need it.
<Packor> typo sorry. i mean syslog-ng
<ScottK2> Right.
<ScottK2> Packor: Take Fujitsu's advice.  Syslog-ng conflicts with sysklogd and so installing your package would change logging for the entire system.
<warp10> Good morning
<Fujitsu> Not one package in the archive requires syslog-ng.
<ScottK2> With that, I think I'm going to bed.  Good night all.
<Fujitsu> Night ScottK2.
<goobsoft> Good night Scott, Thanks for the help.
<TheMuso> Does anybody know how to prevent nautilus in hardy from bringin up new windows whenever somethig is mounted?
<TheMuso> I'm finding that when I use sbuild, nautilus brings up windows for every new mount for the chroot.
<Fujitsu> TheMuso: I noticed that too. It even does it for G(NOME-)VFS mounts, so I always get two windows open.
<Fujitsu> Not sure if there's a solution.
<ScottK2> TheMuso: I think \sh had that problem a few days ago and figured something out.
<TheMuso> Right.
<ScottK2> minghua: Thanks for you mail to the MC list.  I appreciated it.
<TheMuso> Its also annoying when I run my script to update my chroots.
<ScottK2> TheMuso: Switching to Kubuntu also works.
<TheMuso> ScottK2: Yes, if I wish to have no accessibility, I might want to do that.
<ScottK2> Ah, well more work to do there then.
<ScottK2> Didn't know.
<ScottK2> Good night for real this time.
<TheMuso> Yeah I know, its coming along, thanks to some of the framework thats used for GNOME being ported to dbus.
<minghua> ScottK2: Oh sure, I was very surprised to hear that many people asked Daniel to investigate the ban.
<minghua> ScottK2: and good night.
 * Fujitsu was too... it seems quite a reasonable thing to do.
 * TheMuso doesn't remember seeing minghua's mail...
<Fujitsu> I can't see it eithr.
<Fujitsu> *either
<minghua> It was about only an hour ago.
<minghua> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2008-February/003194.html
<Packor> Does anyone know how I can work around the problem of apt-get not installing a package, when its dependencies require that existing packages must be removed?
<Fujitsu> Packor: You don't depend on things like syslog-ng, as that is a very very big change.
<Packor> Fujitsu, this is an in-house developed package that requires syslog-ng, and we're OK with our servers having that change.
<minghua> TheMuso, Fujitsu: I believe some gconf key under /desktop/gnome/volume_manager/ would help, autobrowse maybe?
<minghua> TheMuso, Fujitsu: I'm currently under Debian and GNOME 2.20 though.
<Fujitsu> Shouldn't it only display icons for removable media, and not every FS?
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: Yes, thats correct.
<TheMuso> minghua: GNOME 2.21 + hardy
<TheMuso> minghua: Turning off browse removable media etc was the first thing I tried.
<Fujitsu> I think somebody mentioned and filed a similar bug in #ubuntu-devel this morning (the unionfs or whatever appearing on the desktop of the desktop CD).
<TheMuso> It doesn't help also if network mounts are being displayed with the wrong icon.
<minghua> Yes, yes, just a disclaimer that your gconf key may be different.  I didn't try here.
<TheMuso> minghua: Ah yes, just got your message. Thought it was on the MC list, but its not.
<minghua> Got to go to bed, goodbye everyone.
<goobsoft> What does it mean to ping someone on irc?
<goobsoft> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/motu-council/2008-January/000762.html
<goobsoft> "He pings people on IRC instead of waiting for his turn."
<TheMuso> goobsoft: To ping someone, is to see if they are around, and get their attention.
<TheMuso> goobsoft: Its better to simply ask the question and wait for their response.
<goobsoft> is that a /command, or does that just mean:   "Hey TheMuso, I need to ask you a question"
<TheMuso> goobsoft: Its basically this...
<TheMuso> goobsoft: ping
<TheMuso> goobsoft: Nothing more to it. No /command at all.
<goobsoft> ok, thanks
<goobsoft> Does that do something in some people's irc clients like play a sound?
<TheMuso> goobsoft: Depending on how things are set up, yes.
<nixternal_> TheMuso: ping
<nixternal_> :p
 * nixternal_ runs and hides in bed now
<TheMuso> nixternal: hehe
<nixternal> I had to do it
<LucidFox> Now that serpentine is in universe, shouldn't bug #159712 have u-u-s subscribed instead of u-m-s?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 159712 in serpentine "kde menu entry for 'Serpentine Audio CD Creator' has no icon" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159712
<Aloha> how do i install custom made man pages? i'm going to do html2man but i don't know where i should store them in the package. anyone know?
<Seveas> Aloha, dh_installman :)
<Aloha> Seveas, yes. but do i put the man pages in the <packagename> directory? or <packagename>/debian?
<Seveas> Aloha, if you created them and they're not part of upstream, then they're not in the orig.tar.gz so should be in debian/
<Aloha> Seveas, ok gotcha. so im debian/manpages do i list the entries as "debian/<custom-manpage>" or "<custom-manpage>"?
<Aloha> s/im/in/
<slangasek> ScottK2: sorry, was out all evening and no time for sponsoring cyrus-sasl2 right now; if you can shoot me an email I can have a look tomorrow evening
<slangasek> ScottK2: on libdb-ruby, do you have some sort of work-in-progress I might be able to take a look at?
<Seveas> Aloha, debian/custom-manpage.x
<Aloha> Seveas, thank you
<lucas> ScottK2: the upstream maintainer told me that it was supported
<LucidFox> If I'm modifying a dpatch for a new upstream version, should I strive for minimum changes (even if it means lots of "Hunk X succeeded with..." warnings) or regenerate it completely?
<AnAnt> Hello, how much time does it take to get to get approval/denial for request of a new mailing list to be created ?
<AnAnt> anyone here ?
<LucidFox> AnAnt> I'm here
<LucidFox> just can't answer your question :(
<AnAnt> I made a couple of packages for Ubuntu, does that qualify me to get ubuntu membership ?
<AnAnt> and few packages for Debian too
<gnudles> you need to get approved...
<AnAnt> ok
<wattazoum> hello
<wattazoum>  Could someone please review the  Bug #188288 ? A patch is associated and a debdiff is available .
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188288 in nautilus "NautilusMenuItemDetails not defined in header file" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188288
<RainCT> hi
<gnudles> hi
<rulus> I need advocates for gtkvd! (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gtkvd) Can someone have a look please? :) Thanks!
<sistpoty> morning everyone
<geser> morning sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi geser
<Hobbsee> greetings!
<sistpoty> hi Hobbsee
<geser> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> anything blown up today?
 * Fujitsu spontaneously combusts.
 * Hobbsee warms up, with the heat
 * geser continues watching the snow outside
 * sistpoty still tries to wake up and gets another coffee
 * Hobbsee inserts the caffeine drip into sistpoty
 * sistpoty starts to shiver due to high coffeine levels
<zul> ive had 2 heartattacks from all of the snow im going to have shovel this morning
 * Fujitsu notes that it's annoyingly hot and humid here.
<zul> Fujitsu: switch?
<Fujitsu> Heh.
<james_w> Fujitsu: hi. I'm trying to organise a couple of sessions for Developer week. DktrKranz has offered to do a session on SRU/Security updates, but he would like someone on the security side to help out to make sure he gets his information in that area correct. Would you be interested?
<Fujitsu> james_w: I forget exactly when developer week is; I may be unavailable for most of it. Otherwise, sure.
<james_w> Fujitsu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep 18th-22nd Feb, 1500-2000 UTC.
<Fujitsu> Ah, so not the week I thought it was. Good.
<james_w> Fujitsu: so you are available?
<Fujitsu> Yep.
<james_w> Fujitsu: \o/ great. Do you have any restrictions on the day/time?
<proppy> oy
<Fujitsu> Hm, damn, all of it's from my 2am-7am. I can probably do any if necessary, but a 7am would be best.
<james_w> Fujitsu: of course. If you like I can suggest to Daniel that we run late one night to at least make it 8am for you.
<Fujitsu> 7am is fine. I'm often up by them.
<Fujitsu> .
<Fujitsu> Oops.
<james_w> Fujitsu: great, thanks. I'll suggest that to Luca.
<sistpoty> hm... for a mere rebuild, I don't need to change the maintainer field, right (since it wouldn't have a -XubuntuY, but rather a -XbuildY version)?
<Fujitsu> sistpoty: Don't change it, as there will be no changes bar the changelog.
<sistpoty> Fujitsu: ah, k... seems like it won't get matched by dpkg-source then as well :)
<sistpoty> geser: did you leave me any haskell packages? *g*
<sistpoty> (/me just rebuilt a recent sync, due to mirror being one day behind *g*)
<geser> sistpoty: there should still be some
 * sistpoty looks if missingh can be synced
<geser> sistpoty: but most of them are missing build-deps
<geser> sistpoty: iirc is missingh waiting on haskell-regex-compat (in NEW)
<sistpoty> geser: in debian/NEW? (there is a 1.0.0)
<geser> sistpoty: no, Ubuntu NEW
<sistpoty> hm... now I'm confused... on releases in LP it says 0.18.6, and I can't find any (sync) bugs
<geser> for missingh? I didn't file one yet, as it currently can't be build in hardy (the last time I checked)
<sistpoty> ah, k... now I get it, haskell-regex-compat is in new
<sistpoty> thanks
<geser> sistpoty: gtk2hs has once again build problems in Ubuntu
<sistpoty> grml... didn't have the time to fix this for gutsy, I'll take a look
<geser> sistpoty: can you reproduce the listlike FTBFS? it builds fine here on amd64
<sistpoty> geser: I've just started building the new debian version... (but I'm on amd64 as well, so *g*)
<geser> sistpoty: it failed on the amd64 buildd but succeeded on i386 buildd
<sistpoty> geser: hm? am I looking at the wrong thing again? 0.9.12-1 shows a successful i386 and amd64 build in LP
<sistpoty> geser: the 0.9.12.1-1 failed for me though
<geser> sistpoty: gtk2hs 0.9.12 is for ghc6 6.6, I didn't requested a sync for 0.9.12.1 for ghc6 6.8 as I couldn't successfully build it
<sistpoty> yes, saw that... I guess I should first get another coffee to get less confused *g*
<geser> Hobbsee: please put an other caffeine drip into sistpoty :)
<sistpoty> heh
<Hobbsee> hehe
<sistpoty> hm... this looks suspicious: cc1: error: unrecognized command line option "-fno-toplevel-reorder"
<sistpoty> I guess, I can fix it :)
<geser> sistpoty: any idea how to proceeded with the ghc6 transition as FF is nearing? sync everything now and deal with build failures and the right build order later or request a FF exception for the packages?
<sistpoty> geser: how many packages do you think are left?
<sistpoty> geser: imo it makes sense to request FF exceptions (or rather to request a general FF exception for all unmet haskell libraries)
<sistpoty> since these aren't working anyway
<geser> sistpoty: I've still 15-20 mails from d-d-changes for ghc6 packages, perhaps some more
<sistpoty> geser: OTOH filing sync requests now might also be ok.. (I still need to make ghc6 build on sparc again, and have bootstrapping plans for hppa and lpia32 as well)
<sistpoty> so there might still be some fun ahead
<geser> btw: I've looked what blocks the building of the haskell packages on the other archs: they are caught in a build-dependency loop
<geser> sistpoty: good, does it involve some activity from a build admin?
<sistpoty> geser: hppa/lpia definitely. sparc: not too sure. imho the build was prematurely killed by LP but would have succeeded, but I'll start a test build on sparky any minute
<effie_jayx> can one still help out with merges?
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: sure, but try to avoid big breakages (e.g. library transitions)
<sistpoty> I guess I won't know before tomorrow, if ghc6 builds fine on sparky *g*
<effie_jayx> sistpoty,  thanks
<RainCT> what would the German translation for "Emerald Theme Manager" and "Configure Emerald themes" be? (translations for other languages beside ca/es/fr are also welcome)
<txwikinger> RainCT: Emerald Motiv Manager and Konfiguriere Emerald Motiv
<txwikinger> or better Konfiguration Emerald Motiv for the second
<geser> txwikinger: is "Motiv" a commonly used translation for "theme"? I'd probably translate it to "Aussehen"
<txwikinger> geser: Aussehen is more individual
<geser> I'm so used to the English names that I don't know how to translate it properly
<txwikinger> Theme like a fashion theme, colour theme etc, is IMHO best translated as Motiv
<txwikinger> Well... I always have to think to
<RainCT> txwikinger: Motiv or Motive for the 2nd? (it's the comment for a menu entry)
<txwikinger> RainCT: yes
<txwikinger> Motive I mean
<txwikinger> for more than one
<geser> shouldn't comments start with a verb?
<RainCT> right
<txwikinger> verbs are problematic in German because of the Sie/Du issue
<txwikinger> You maybe have to look how it is commonly done and stay in line with that
<geser> txwikinger: my first connotation with "Motiv" would be when taking pictures or in art but not a theme
<txwikinger> geser: Yes that is a meaning of motiv too
<RainCT> txwikinger: "Konfiguriert Emerald Motive"? (Pidgin and OO.o have it like that)
<txwikinger> RainCT: sounds good
<sistpoty> geser: do you recall the haskell package, where you turned splitobj off?
<sistpoty> geser: nevermind, found it
<tuxmaniac> please can someone review/advocate http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=alliance
<RainCT> txwikinger: thanks
<txwikinger> RainCT: np
<RainCT> anyone up for checking a package upgrade?
<LucidFox> RainCT> Which package?
<RainCT> LucidFox: emerald
<RainCT> I've a package for 0.5.2 ready
<RainCT> anyone?
 * RainCT is happy he doesn't need a sponsor :P
<RainCT> s/he/that he
<LucidFox> RainCT> well, I can only test it on Gutsy
<RainCT> LucidFox: should work, no dependencies changes (I'm using it right now and my desktop didn't explode yet, but I'd like a second check :))
<txwikinger> I think my test machine with hardy on it does not have a graphic card capable of compiz
<LucidFox> RainCT> May I have a link to the package, then?
<monstergod> Would this be the place to suggest a package for inclusion in universe, or should I quietly kick myself out again?
<gnudles> free speech!
<RainCT> LucidFox: http://rainct.homelinux.net/emerald_0.5.2-0ubuntu1.dsc :)
 * LucidFox dgets
<RainCT> monstergod: you're right here, but you'll probably have more luck filling a needs-packaging bug on Launchpad
<LucidFox> indeed
<monstergod> alright
<LucidFox> monstergod> search here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=needs-packaging if such a request has already been filed
<monstergod> Ta, willdo =)
<LucidFox> if not, file a new bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug?field.tag=needs-packaging
<RainCT> btw, anyone familar with python-launchpadbugs here?
<monstergod> I assume if it doesnt show up after searching for the app name, it wont be there
<LucidFox> indeed
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: ping
<joejaxx> Good Morning All
<monstergod> ah, I can see its already there. If I build a package, would the inclusion be speeded up? I assume you only take packages from trusted sources, though
<RainCT> !revu
<ubotu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<LucidFox> monstergod> If you want to package it yourself, you can upload the package to REVU
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  pong?
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: please fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/110268
<monstergod> Thank you, very helpful =)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110268 in gweled "gweled does not record high scores" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<LucidFox> monstergod> Also, you can search if it's in Debian, and if it is, file a sync request
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: if you fix it, i'll sponsor it :)
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee, which... the one with the manpage error in kdepim?
<RainCT> monstergod: (http://packages.debian.org)
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  I still haven't gotten it to build, I did fix a smaller one... I am looking for a more interesting bug just now
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: no, the gweled one
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee, ok
<Hobbsee> kdepim is always a pain
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: thanks :)
<monstergod> its not in the debian repo (tuxcap), but I can see its been filed on launchpad and is in progress
<LucidFox> monstergod> Link, please
<monstergod> application:  http://sourceforge.net/projects/tuxcap
<LucidFox> no, not that
<monstergod> launchpad:   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/187110
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187110 in ubuntu "tuxcap needs packaging" [Undecided,In progress]
<monstergod> =D
<LucidFox> ah
<LucidFox> thanks
<LucidFox> so, it's on REVU
<monstergod> yes it looks that way
<monstergod> thanks for pointing me where to look for all this, never thought about another package Id like before
<monstergod> well, I have, just never bothered with trying to find out how to suggest it ;)
 * sistpoty needs to buy food, cu later
 * LucidFox looks
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  I checked the bug... but what persia suggests is there... as far as I can see
<effie_jayx> chown root:games /var/games/$FILES
<effie_jayx> chmod 664 /var/games/$FILES
<effie_jayx> where $FILES is SCORE_FILES="
<effie_jayx> gweled.easy.scores
<effie_jayx> gweled.timed.scores"
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: clearly it's not working
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee, there must be some logical mistake there... let me check futher
 * Hobbsee wonders if the whitespace makes a difference or something
<RainCT> effie_jayx: wouldn't that end up as "/var/games/gweled.easy.scores gweled.timed.scores" ?
<effie_jayx> RainCT,  mmm
<RainCT> effie_jayx: instead of "/var/games/gweled.easy.scores /var/games/gweled.timed.scores" what it should be
<Hobbsee> RainCT: erm, why would it be?
<effie_jayx> shall I paste the .postinst file for us to beeter see?
 * Hobbsee glares at command not found
<Hobbsee> how do you set variables in bash now?
<dcordero> hi
<LucidFox> by the way, RainCT, what happened to  smplayer-themes? I saw that you assigned and then unassigned yourself...
<RainCT> LucidFox: is it that one with the interdiff?
<LucidFox> yes
<RainCT> LucidFox: couldn't get the source :$
<RainCT> (I mean, apply the interdiff to it)
<effie_jayx> RainCT,  well there is a for that states that for each FILE in SCORE_FILES, create the file , chown root:games /var/games/$FILES and then chmod 664 the file created
<LucidFox> Did you try the readable interdiff, or the full one?
<RainCT> LucidFox: full
<RainCT> effie_jayx: ahh ok
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: thing="Boo" ?
<RainCT> effie_jayx: then it should be ok
<LucidFox> hmm, strange... then you should have had no problems following the instructions on the wiki...
<LucidFox> never mind then :)
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: ahhh. too much whitespace.
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: I had the same problem before
<RainCT> LucidFox: does emerald work?
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  I'm trying whitespaces and see
<effie_jayx> the problem file is easy.scores and it has one space
<LucidFox> whoops, I forgot
<LucidFox> building now
<laga> hello. i've just uploaded mythbuntu-diskless to REVU. it's a simple package which just creates three meta packages (one of them installing a config file, too). it'd be cool if someone could take a look :)
<LucidFox> laga> I don't see the package on REVU, must still be processing
<laga> LucidFox: i just uploaded it a minute ago
<LucidFox> laga> looking
<laga> LucidFox: thanks
<LucidFox> laga> commented
 * RainCT is checking too
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  I am building the package with a fix and see if it works
<RainCT> laga: why is there an empty debian/docs file? :P
<laga> LucidFox: i totally need to grep my stuff for FIXME:
<LucidFox> RainCT> I mentioned that :)
<LucidFox> We really should patch dh_make to be more Ubuntu-friendly.
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: :)
<RainCT> LucidFox: ah right, didn't see the comment :)
<yamal> Any motu willing to review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=sabnzbdplus please? Should be in pretty good shape.
<LucidFox> Gah!
<LucidFox> And mok0 left six minutes before I was going to inquire him on bug #119821
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119821 in dh-make "dh_make does not follow blueprint" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/119821
<laga> go easy on me, it's my first package ;)
<laga> if i want to do a new upload to revu, do i have to bump the version number?
<RainCT> laga: no, just remove the .upload file and dput again :)
<RainCT> (or use dput --force)
<laga> cool, thanks.
<laga> RainCT: this basically is a ubuntu native package. i do have a get-orig-source rule however. am i suppose to do a native package or should i upload a orig.tar.gz as well?
<LucidFox> laga> since this is a native package, there's only one tar.gz
<LucidFox> no orig.tar.gz or diff.gz
<joejaxx> if source packages are uploaded to a shared ppa do all members receive notification that a package was uploaded?
 * joejaxx hopes not
<laga> good
<LucidFox> and per RainCT about consecutive uploads - I use dput -f instead of dput --force, as it's faster to type
<laga> where can i get that "standard GPL header"? /usr/share/common-licences/ seems to have the full version only
<Hobbsee> joejaxx: no, but any build failures will go to all members of the team
<LucidFox> laga> it's _inside_ the text of the GPL
<ryanakca> jdong: no
<LucidFox> in the portion where it says how to apply the GPL to your software
<ryanakca> jdong: I intended Closes: #foo, since it was originally intended for Debian
<joejaxx> Hobbsee: yeap lol i noticed that
<joejaxx> two of the packages i uploaded failed on amd64 and lpia and i received to two notices: one to my personal email and one from the mailing list
<ryanakca> jdong: I'm just having a bit trouble getting it into Debian ATM because they're all going "AAAAAAH! BASIC! Why would we want BASIC?!?!? NOOOO!"
 * ryanakca nods
<laga> LucidFox: thanks, just found it. helps to have your eyes open
<jpatrick> ryanakca: they have a point..
 * jpatrick hides
<RainCT> laga: http://paste.ubuntu.com/4099/plain/
 * ryanakca growls at jpatrick 
<ryanakca> jpatrick: cause we're all going to teach C++ or asm to our 8 year old kid
<jpatrick> ryanakca: why, yes of course
<ryanakca> lol
<RainCT> yamal: the packages mentioned in TODO won't have the same source package, or?
<RainCT> *debian/TODO
<yamal> RainCT: some will, but not all, upstream includes 3 themes/templates in their standard release
<laga> RainCT, LucidFox: ok, i've just uploaded a version which is hopefully better
<frafu> Could anybody please help me with dh_gconf in a package debianized with debhelpers (not cdbs). What else do I have to do, apart adding dh_gconf in the binary-arch target?
<dcordero> i dont know what means a bug status "Triaged" :/
<ploum> Hello
<LucidFox> dcorcero> It's basically a flashier version of Confirmed :)
<ploum> I want to open my own ppa archive
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: have you won yet?
<ploum> Can someone point me to a documentation
<Hobbsee> !ppa
<RainCT> yamal: commented
<Hobbsee> ubotu: ping
<ubotu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<joejaxx> Hobbsee: :P
<Hobbsee> ROFL!
 * Hobbsee renames ubotu "Marvin the paranoid android"
<yamal> RainCT: tx
<LucidFox> heh
<jpatrick> with his job, I wouldn't be surprised if he already was..
<RainCT> yamal: looks good otherwise :)
<laga> wow. lintian was yelling at me because my standards version is too old. now linda is complaining because it's too new. :)
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  lol... nah ... had som problems with mu pbuilder... almost done
<LucidFox> laga> that's normal
<LucidFox> linda is outdated
<laga> LucidFox: thought as much
<yamal> RainCT: by 'indenting' you just mean like a tab at the beginning of a line?
<laga> (unless i'm supposed to use fractions)
<jpatrick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54472/ - ideas anyone?
<LucidFox> RainCT> emerald has built successfully and works on my Gutsy machine
<RainCT> yamal: yes. (usually for spaces are used in debian/control, but tabs are also ok)
<RainCT> LucidFox: thanks for checking :)
<LucidFox> jpatrick> You have an install rule in debian/rules that tries to install to /usr/share
<RainCT> jpatrick: install -p -m664 debian/dragon.xpm $(CURDIR)/debian/dragonplayer/usr/share/pixmaps/     or use dh_install
<jpatrick> ah, yes
<jpatrick> :)
<LucidFox> jpatrick> RainCT beat me to it :)
<LucidFox> just replacing "install" with "dh_install" should be enough
<LucidFox> jpatrick> By the way, why don't you just try building the Ubuntu dragonplayer package on your machine, or installing from PPA?
<LucidFox> (assuming you use Gutsy)
<jpatrick> LucidFox: I'm putting it into Debian
<LucidFox> ah
<jpatrick> hmm, where should .menu files go?
<LucidFox> jpatrick> in debian/
<LucidFox> where else? :)
<pochu> jpatrick: /usr/share/menu/
<jpatrick> LucidFox: and installed?
<jpatrick> aha, there
<jpatrick> so: /usr/share/menu/app
<LucidFox> dh_installmenu will automatically take care of installing them there
<LucidFox> you don't need to manually work with this directory
<pochu> jpatrick: dh_installmenu will automatically install them I think.
<jpatrick> didn't here
<jpatrick> dh_installmenu debian/dragon.menu
<LucidFox> maybe you have it named wrong?
<LucidFox> no
<ion_> Look at dh_installmenu’s man page.
<LucidFox> just dh_installmenu
<LucidFox> no arguments
<LucidFox> and it should be (packagename).menu
<LucidFox> so, in this case, dragonplayer.menu
<jpatrick> LucidFox: dh_installmenu -pdragonplayer - package runs that and does not put the file into the right place (or anywhere)
<LucidFox> jpatrick> it should be named dragonplayer.menu and not dragon.menu
<LucidFox> or just "menu"
<jpatrick> LucidFox: here's to the 8th pbuild of the day of the same package!
<bddebian> Heya gang
<pochu> bddebian!
<bddebian> Hello pochu
<pochu> bddebian: how is it going?
<bddebian> Fair to midland, thanks.  You?
 * laga going out for a while. if someone could take a look at the new version of mythbuntu-diskless in revu it'd be much appreciated :)
<ion_> jpatrick: Also, cdbs automatically calls dh_installmenu, so if you’re using it, all you need to do is to put the file to debian/
<pochu> Pretty well, thank you :)
<jpatrick> ion_: that's what I was wondering about
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  I have an issue
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: oh?
<geser> Hi bddebian
<effie_jayx> the package builds fine but I can't test it... I seem to have lost my virtual machine with hardy :S. I may have to reinstall it to test
<bddebian> Heya geser
<effie_jayx> though I could just check if once isntalled the two files get the permision settings right...
<effie_jayx> :P
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: that's what i'd do
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  I am going for that then
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: install it in a pbuilder, then check the file permissions
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  great
 * tuxmaniac wonders when he will be kicked for spamming this channel. But still.. http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=alliance is up for review/advocation again!! 
 * Hobbsee will have to make the supreme sacrifice and test it herself
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  let me
<Hobbsee> i meant the playing of it :)
<emgent> heya people
<Hobbsee> hi emgent
<frafu> Could anybody help me with how to use dh_gconf in order to install schemas?
<emgent> Hobbsee, :)
<RainCT> laga: commented
<RainCT> laga: ping me once it's fixed and I'll advocate
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee, it doesn't do it
<effie_jayx> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  0 Feb  2 14:36 gweled.easy.scores
<effie_jayx> -rw-rw-r-- 1 root games 0 Feb  2 15:11 gweled.timed.scores
<Hobbsee> ugh :(
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  I'm on to it... I have all day
<Hobbsee> :)
<effie_jayx> :D
<ScottK2> frafu: Did you read man dh_gconf?
<frafu> ScottK2: yes
<frafu> ScottK2: but it is not very helpful about how to use it
<frafu> ScottK2: apart adding dh_gconf to the binary target in the rules file, what else do I have to do?
<ScottK2> frafu: From reading the man page, I think nothing, but I'm not at all familiar with gconf (I use KDE).
<protonchris> effie_jayx: I just wanted to say thanks for your MOTU journey wiki page.  I'm finding it very useful and it inspired me to start my own :)
<effie_jayx> protonchris,  get started... If I can ... anyone can
<effie_jayx> :D
<frafu> ScottK2: maybe you know some simple packages that uses dh_gconf that I could use as reference; unfortunately, all the packages i downloaded with apt-get source use cdbs :(
<protonchris> effie_jayx: My MOTU wiki page is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/protonchris/MOTU
<protonchris> effie_jayx: Any suggestions are appreciated.
<effie_jayx> protonchris, great.. I'll give it a kick look :D
<pochu> protonchris: from a quick grep in debian pkg-gnome: ekiga, epiphany-browser, totem, gnome-screensaver, gnome-utils
<ScottK2> frafu: No I don't, but that's a good idea for how to figure it out.
<pochu> and that's only in desktop, haven't grep'ed the rest of the packages...
<protonchris> pochu: ?
<ScottK2> protonchris: I think that was meant for frafu
<pochu> Right. frafu ^
<pochu> protonchris: sorry
<pochu> frafu: and software-properties, gnome-app-install, update-manager, libgnomedb{,3} from the rest of the packages
<pochu> frafu: I hope that's enough ;-)
<frafu> pochu: thanks; how did you get the list?
<pochu> frafu: emilio@pochu:~/dev/deb/pkg-gnome/desktop/unstable$ grep -R dh_gconf */*/rules
<protonchris> pochu: no problem.  I thought I must of missed something :)
<pochu> frafu: and same on packages/unstable/
<joejaxx> the meta field for the Debian Maintainer field is XSBC-Original-Maintainer right?
<frafu> pochu: thanks again :)
<ScottK2> joejaxx: Yes
<joejaxx> ScottK2: ok great thanks :D
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  it seems like the .postinst is fine
 * effie_jayx checks debian/rules for any other clues on what may happen
<laga> RainCT: thanks, will do
<laga> RainCT: silly mistake, i'd already fixed that before i accidentally blew away my working copy
<effie_jayx> anyone sharp in debhelper around?
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: what's your problem?
<effie_jayx> I want to know exacly what this line is doing
<effie_jayx> chmod u+w $(CURDIR)/debian/gweled/usr/games/*
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: but that's not debhelper specific ;)
<effie_jayx> not that one sorry
<effie_jayx> DEB_DH_FIXPERMS_ARGS := -X/var/games/.*scores -X/usr/games
<pochu> That's CDBS :)
<effie_jayx> ohhhh noooooo
<sistpoty> hm... that's cdbs again...
<effie_jayx> here we go again :D
<effie_jayx> it cdbs calling debhelper
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: I'd look at the debhelper.mk rule, where the variable DEB_DH_FIXPERM_ARGS is used (most probably to a debhelper command)
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: but my guess (w.o. looking) is that it's dh_fixperms -X/var/games/.*scores -X/usr/games
<Lutin> it prevents dh_fixperms from acting on the specified files
<sistpoty> (or dirs=
<sistpoty> s/=/)
<effie_jayx> ok
<effie_jayx> I am looking for some section that may alter permisions to a file in /var/games/
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: you could try to set DH_VERBOSE=1 in debian/rules... this will give you lots of output from the debhelper commands (even if called through cdbs)
<sistpoty> including what the system commands executed by these are
<effie_jayx> sistpoty,  I'll try that
<Lutin> geser: is it you who added the DaD comment on flowscan ?
<tuxmaniac> LaserJock,
<LaserJock> hi
<tuxmaniac> LaserJock, any possibility of alliance package review? have closed some of bddebian 's review comments.
<tuxmaniac> oh bddebian is also here!
<LaserJock> tuxmaniac: k, I'll have a look
<effie_jayx> sistpoty,  I installed and it doesn't show anything related to asigning permissions
<sistpoty> hm.
<effie_jayx> and the bug remains
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: what's the problem/what gets changed?
<effie_jayx> ok
<effie_jayx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gweled/+bug/110268
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110268 in gweled "gweled does not record high scores" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<effie_jayx> it's a permissions issue
<effie_jayx> the file for highscores is set to root
<effie_jayx> the file is created in debian/gweled.postinst
<effie_jayx> both score files should get the same permisions
<effie_jayx> but somehow it does not happen
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: ah, then it won't have to do anything with debian/rules (which only affect *build* behaviour)
<effie_jayx> sistpoty,  I have tried the logics of the bash script in postinst and it is fine
 * sistpoty takes a look
<effie_jayx> let me show you
<effie_jayx> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4101/
<effie_jayx> I did it manually
<effie_jayx> and it works
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: have you tried a fresh install? (without having any highscore file there)?
<effie_jayx> yes
 * effie_jayx tries pbuilder
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: what are the permissions then?
<geser> Lutin: no
<effie_jayx> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  0 Feb  2 17:04 gweled.easy.scores
<effie_jayx> -rw-rw-r-- 1 root games 0 Feb  2 17:16 gweled.timed.scores
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: hm... strange, it *should* work on a fresh install (i.e. no file there), but not, if a file is already there
 * sistpoty tests
<sistpoty> I guess I'll better test the functionality of gweled as well *g*
<albert23> effie_jayx: the problem is probably that gweled.easy.scores is included in the package, and therefore is skipped in postinst
<effie_jayx> albert23,  what do you suggest I do...
<albert23> effie_jayx: In my opinion both files should be created in postinst.
<effie_jayx> albert23,  ok I'm going to see if the file is indeed included.
<albert23> effie_jayx: I think if a highscore file is in the package, it will be replaced when you upgrade the package, so you would loose yyour highscores
<effie_jayx> albert23,  I see your point
<effie_jayx> albert23,  I am looking for the place where the file might be created prior to postinst
<albert23> effie_jayx: I have touch /tmp/buildd/gweled-0.7/debian/gweled//var/games/gweled.easy.scores in my buildlog
<albert23> effie_jayx: and that is done in the Makefile
<effie_jayx> albert23,  thanks for the heads up
<albert23> effie_jayx: no problem
<vemon> which state should a [needs-packaging] bug move to when a package is uploaded to REVU?
<vemon> if it was previously in "In Progress"
<sistpoty> vemon: yes, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Spec/ReviewProcessConvergence
<LaserJock> vemon: In Progress is good
<effie_jayx> albert23,  I just saw MakeFile.am and the file is created and chown'ed 644
<albert23> effie_jayx: That's right.
<effie_jayx> albert23,  should I remove that then?
<albert23> effie_jayx: That would be one solution
<albert23> effie_jayx: Alternatively you could remove the file in debian/rules
<albert23> effie_jayx: I don't know what is best practice though
<sistpoty> both are equally good imo ;)
<laga> RainCT: i've uploaded a new version of mythbuntu-diskless to REVU. it should show up in a few moments.
<vemon> is there any other ways to get the attention of MOTUS's for REVU-packages than asking here? :) compared to actual bugs which can be subscribed to "ubuntu-universe-sponsors"
<sistpoty> vemon: nope, there isn't
<laga> vemon: send them flowers or cookies. </silly advice>
 * sistpoty also accepts beer *g*
<StevenK> No, beer and chocolate
<effie_jayx> sistpoty,  If I erase would that cause trouble?
<vemon> :D
 * effie_jayx tries
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: what do you mean with erase?
<vemon> so this actually involves being social. damn :)
<effie_jayx> sistpoty,  modify makefile to change the creation of the file and leave it all to postinst ...
<tuxmaniac> if there is a bug needs to be reported upstream, what changes do I have to make to LP after reporting the bug upstream?
<albert23> effie_jayx: gweled uses simple-patchsys.mk, so you need to make a patch to keep the sponsors happy
<effie_jayx> oooohhhh lord
<effie_jayx> :D
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: this is autotools, right? (with configure), if you just change it in the makefile, configure will screw that. if the autotools boogie is done (aclocal, autoconf, automake etc) during build, Makefile.in's will also get recreated
<laga> RainCT: oops. i uploaded it to main accidentally :)
<wolfger> Hey all. Is there any way to get Kopete to use Firefox instead of Konqueror to open URLs?
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: others then knowing which makefile's are getting recreated, it won't cause problems I guess.
<LucidFox> wolfger> Is Firefox registered in KDE as the default web browser?
<wolfger> LucidFox: probably not...
<effie_jayx> sistpoty,  sorry ... I have not the knowledge to fully understand. but Modifying the makefile won't do is what I understood
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: let me try to explain
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: gweled uses autotools
<wolfger> lol... I just realised I joined #kopete but then asked my question here. Sorry about that
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: in an upstream project that uses autotools, you've just got a number of Makefile.am's lying around
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: if you run aclocal, autoconf, automake, for each Makefile.am a Makefile.in gets created
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: that's usually what you are distributing as upstream (sources together with Makefile.in's)
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: if you then run ./configure, Makefiles get created from Makefile.in's
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: and that's what's usually gets done in debian/rules, to run configure first
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: so if you modify a Makefile, it will get overwritten during build because configure is executed
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: so you'd want to fix the Makefile.in here
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: and another side note: this package uses a patch system, so it would be nice to have it around as a patch ;)
 * effie_jayx knows nothing of patches :S
<effie_jayx> sistpoty,  "have it around as a patch :)" have what as a  patch?
<paas> LucidFox:  Thanks for reviewing my package. I've just uploaded an updated version which fixes for all your comments.  http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=libtuxcap cheers
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: if you directly modify any source file and then build the source package, the difference will land in .diff.gz
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: some maintainers prefer to seperate different changes they do to upstream sources though
<effie_jayx> yep, that I know
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: hence they use a patch system (there are quite some out there)
<LucidFox> paas> Excellent. It's better to seek different reviewers each time, though, as they rend to catch different things.
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: most ship with a command to create a patch which will then land in debian/patches
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: gweled uses cdbs' simple-patchsys, so the command is cdbs-editpatch
<LucidFox> so it's better to direct your REVU-pimpings to the entire channel rather than a specific person
<effie_jayx> sistpoty, I see.
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: so if you type cdbs-edit-patch nameofthepatch, you'll get a copy of the sources, where you can modify to your liking
<sistpoty> if you exit that shell, cdbs-edit-patch will take care to put the difference into debian/patches/nameofthepatch
<sistpoty> that way you can separate individual changes...
<sistpoty> which of course will also be in the .diff.gz (because it's in the debian dir)
<effie_jayx> ok... so first make a patch, edit what I need to edit
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: first cdbs-edit-patch agoodnameofwhatyoulldo
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: then edit files to your liking
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: then exit this shell and you'll have your patch ;)
<paas> LucidFox, ok thanks for the tip. I was under the impression that you seek another reviewer once the current one has advocated the package.
<effie_jayx> sistpoty,  then I generate a debdiff to post with the bug in LP?
<LucidFox> paas> Well, I'm not a MOTU, so I can't advocate it anyway
<LucidFox> and no, this is not how REVU works
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: first you shoul test-build and test your changes, then attach the debdiff ;)
<LucidFox> paas> commented, by the way
<effie_jayx> sistpoty,  I am still a bit unsure of the steps I need to take. 1) generate patch. modify what I want... at this stage when I build a source package, where do I do it... in the patch I made?
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: no, you'll exit the cdbs-edit-patch shell, so that you have your patch in debian/patches
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: then you build the package as usual
<sistpoty> during building, cdbs (or rather the simple-patchsys rule) will take care to apply every patch lying in debian/patches to the sources
<effie_jayx> sistpoty,  about the change in the MakeFile.in you suggested that I didn't modify it
<effie_jayx> it gets regenerated
<effie_jayx> then how should I tackle it?
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: no, not during package build
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: during package build Makefile's (*not* Makefile.in's) will get generated
<sistpoty> upstream would (usually) recreate the Makefile.in's from Makefile.am's (though there are some packages which in fact do this during building as well)
<effie_jayx> sistpoty,  how then?
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: for gweled, you can modify the Makefile.in's
<RainCT> laga: :)
<TuxCrafter> hello guys how can I see which ubuntu packages depend on libgnomevfs2-0 ?
<effie_jayx> thanks sistpoty for the very detailed explanation
<sistpoty> np
<paas> LucidFox: thanks, will fix it right away
<sistpoty> TuxCrafter: apt-cache rdepends is your friend
<TuxCrafter> thanks looking into it
<sistpoty> TuxCrafter: just add the packagename (apt-cache rdepends libgnomevfs2-0)
<TuxCrafter> sistpoty: thanks indeed i just looked it up in the man page
<laga> RainCT: great. thanks
<TuxCrafter> apt-cache rdepends libgnomevfs2-0 | grep gtk
<TuxCrafter> why is libgtkhtml depending on gnome libs?
<sistpoty> TuxCrafter: maybe it uses symbols from it? objdump -p /usr/lib/libgtkhtml-2.so | grep NEEDED will show you dependencies based on symbol usage
<sistpoty> TuxCrafter: mine doesn't show any needed thing from libgnomevfs2-0 though... strange
<sistpoty> TuxCrafter: and it doesn't have a dependency (though I'm not sure, if I'm up to date)
<TuxCrafter> wierd
<sistpoty> oh, I was looking at libgtkhtml2-0
<effie_jayx> sistpoty,  I changed MakeFile.in how do I get out ot th shell for cdbs
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: either type exit or use ctrl-d
<effie_jayx> sistpoty,  Should I have done the edit of the changelog there as well :S?
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: heh, no... you don't want a patch for anything under debian/ ;)
<effie_jayx> :D
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: you could ask pitti about that though :P
<effie_jayx> sistpoty,  I'm buidling source and test building to see
<paas> I've removed DEB_DH_INSTALL_SOURCEDIR = debian/tmp from the rules file but now it fails during pbuilder. Should it be in the rules file and should it look like this DEB_DH_INSTALL_SOURCEDIR = $(CURDIR)/debian/tmp
<superm1> hey folks, looking for another MOTU to take a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=gmyth
<sistpoty> superm1: just read a revu comment from you... the Xs-Vcs-* fields are nowadays accepted AFAIK, so these don't need the Xs- prefix any longer
<superm1> sistpoty, ah was not aware of that.
<sistpoty> heh, I wasn't aware of 3.7.3 before a few days *g*
<paas> by the way I'm using cdbs
<ion_> An alternative to a patch system is making the changes as commits to the packaging branch, which has been forked from the upstream branch.
<superm1> sistpoty, surprised that linda/lintian isn't telling about that then.  that's how I learned of 3.7.3 in the first place, but didn't explore its details yet :)
<sistpoty> heh
<Laney> Hey guys, I'm trying to work on my first bitesize bug and coming across a problem. Can someone take a look? Output here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4105/
<Laney> I guess it can't show the image in the diff file, but what can I do about that?
<ScottK2> Laney: Did you modify debian/alsa-tools.png
<Laney> ScottK2: That's one of the files that I added, yes.
<ScottK2> Laney: Did you make a debian/changelog entry and increment the revision number?
<StevenK> .png files are binary, and diff doesn't like binary files
<Laney> ScottK2: No, not yet. I'm just trying to test-compile it. Could that cause the problem?
<ScottK2> Laney: You need to convert it into another format.
 * ScottK2 is blanking on what.
<LaserJock> xpm?
<LaserJock> or is that xbm
<Laney> I have the xpm, but I saw on the wiki that I can optionally provide a png icon too.
<LaserJock> Laney: on what wiki?
<Laney> LaserJock: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/SupplementaryFiles
<Laney> (it doesn't actually say what to do with the png :()
<LaserJock> hmm, that is a little unfortunate
<LaserJock> you can use a .png if it's already in the upstream source
<superm1> either that or depend on sharutils
<superm1> and uuencode/uudecode it
<LaserJock> but you can't diff a binary file in the .diff.gz
<Laney> Hmm, would it be best to just leave the png out then?
<LaserJock> superm1: but that's a little silly if you already have an .xpm
<superm1> well in some cases you can't do that though.
<LaserJock> Laney: you only need one
<superm1> say if the app can't read the xpm
<superm1> depends what the purpose of the png is
<Laney> LaserJock: Right then
<Laney> I was just following the docs ;)
<LaserJock> superm1: we're talking about .desktp files
<LaserJock> Laney: I know
<superm1> i should read comments 8 comments before me.  carry on then :)
<sistpoty> you can also convert it to a sng and convert it back during build from that one
 * Laney removes
<effie_jayx> sistpoty,  fixed
<effie_jayx> :D
<Laney> Well that seems to work fine :)
<effie_jayx> sistpoty, now I just generate a debdiff and the rest is just like normal... ?
<sistpoty> effie_jayx: yep
<effie_jayx> the only difference was using cdbs-edit-patch to make the changes...
<effie_jayx> great learning today :D
<luisbg> libvte-doc package description seams to be wrong... it says development where it should say docs
<luisbg> I'm looking at gutsy's version
<luisbg> going to check hardy's
<luisbg> same... who should I poke to get this changed?
<luisbg> it's so small it doesn't even need a bug report :P
<LaserJock> luisbg: poke Debian?
<luisbg> LaserJock, I'm going to call him on the phone :P
<pochu> luisbg: I'll fix it, thanks
<luisbg> pochu, no problem
<LaserJock> pochu: fix it where?
<pochu> LaserJock: Debian pkg-gnome, where it's packaged
<LaserJock> k
<Laney> Can someone check out my patch on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-tools/+bug/159727 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 159727 in alsa-tools "all desktop files in alsa-tool-gui package do not specify icons" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Laney> I used the icon that someone posted on that bug, hope that's ok...
 * RainCT wonders why 3/4 of all the packages I reviewed so far had all "priority: extra" :P
<laga> RainCT: dh_make :)
<pochu> luisbg: done
<luisbg> pochu, that was quick!
<crimsun> Laney: a lot of cruft in that debdiff
<Laney> Yeah, I wondered where that came from and if it would be a problem.
<crimsun> it's created when you autotoolised again.
<crimsun> you can use filterdiff to remove it from the debdiff
<luisbg> hey crimsun
<crimsun> hi luisbg
<luisbg> does somebody know in which package glib/gchecksum.h is?
<crimsun> libglib2.0-dev
<luisbg> libglib2.0-dev is already the newest version.
<luisbg> md5.c:20:28: error: glib/gchecksum.h: No such file or directory
<crimsun> luisbg: for which glib version is it looking?  Check config.log.
<luisbg> glib-2.0
<Laney> crimsun: So would it be fine if I just got rid of the Makefile stuff in the debdiff?
<crimsun> luisbg: how is configure checking it?  Is it generated correctly from configure.{ac,in}?
<crimsun> Laney: ld10k1/*, according to diffstat.
<luisbg> crimsun,  glib-2.0 >= $GLIB_REQUIRED dnl
<Laney> crimsun: Yeah, I've zapped that
<crimsun> luisbg: please post the source package.
<luisbg> http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/gnome-terminal/trunk/
<crimsun> err...
<luisbg> did you say source package? :P
<luisbg> shouldn't it be able to compile from svn source?
<crimsun> luisbg: I have no idea in what shape SVN trunk is.
<luisbg> going to try from source package
<luisbg> apt-get source gnome-terminal... on it's way!
<luisbg> there should be a cool way of doing... apt-get source (and installa all build dependencies) package
<luisbg> is it?
<luisbg> s/installa/install
<Laney> apt-get build-dep?
<crimsun> `apt-get build-dep gnome-terminal && apt-get -b source gnome-terminal`
 * luisbg feels stupid now
<Jack_Sparrow> crimsun: HEy, I had a question for you..  I was told you had a good cli command for diagnostics?
<crimsun> err...
<Jack_Sparrow> crimsun: It may have been priceChiled or ljl
<crimsun> what sort of diagnostics?
<Jack_Sparrow> JUst to try and sort out video or sound issues
<crimsun> video -> no idea.  What specifically for audio?
<Jack_Sparrow> may have been networking..  I wrote some new modules for upstreamdev and I was collecting the best cli commands querries I could get
<crimsun> Are we referring to open fds?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubuntu
<crimsun> aka "what's using sound"?
<Jack_Sparrow> I have been so busy, I dont know.  I had a note to ask you about some cli command you had people download?
<luisbg> crimsun, a little off topic but it would really impress me if you know the answer to this one...
<crimsun> oh, alsa-info.sh?
<Jack_Sparrow> That sounds like it
<luisbg> in a typical ,/configure; make; make install ... where can I define it I just want it to build the binary executable in my working directory? I don't want it to clash with my stable install running version
<crimsun> a prelim version hacked up by the #alsa folks is at http://trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh
<crimsun> it's being cleaned up and incorporated into alsa-utils upstream proper.
<crimsun> luisbg: provide [a different] --prefix
<Jack_Sparrow> Ah, cool...
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks, going to go look it over now
<luisbg> crimsun, to the configure or the make?
<pochu> luisbg: configure
<luisbg> pochu, ./configure --prefix (?)
<crimsun> yes.  See --help
<luisbg> --prefix=$HOME
<luisbg> nice! :)
<luisbg> I always forget how bash uses the -- for long and - for short
<luisbg> shell is different
<TuxCrafter> mr_pouit: hello
<LaserJock> does the LiveCD work to install onto LVM?
<crimsun> dunno, but I normally use the alternate for LVM.
<LaserJock> yeah, I wonder if it can't use them at all, or just can't create LVM partitions/volume groups/etc.
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow, no, i told you that crimsun might be able to give you some good hints about commands that can be used to troubleshoot *sound* problems specifically
<luisbg> ok if I ./configure --prefix=$HOME ; make ; make isntall
<luisbg> why isn't it in $HOME?
<crimsun> what isn't in home?
<crimsun> ~/bin/gnome-terminal or whatnot should exist
<luisbg> ha!
<crimsun> what precedence does ~/bin have in $PATH?
<luisbg> ~/bin was the key
<luisbg> lol
 * luisbg can feel dumber and dumber every second
<luisbg> long time I haven't touched automake stuff, besides my own work code :P
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: Thanks...
<Jack_Sparrow> The script is very good... lots of good ideas in there...
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: We have had the baby this week so , not much sleep for me.
<LjL> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Feeling very punchy.. didnt mean to make waves..
<sistpoty> superm1: still around? just looking at gmyth...
<superm1> yes
<sistpoty> superm1: debian/copyright: the copyright holder (e.g. Copyright (C) 2007 INdT - Instituto Nokia de Tecnologia.) is missing, years would be nice as well
<sistpoty> superm1: also I'd point back to gpl, as it is gpl 2 or any later version, but that's just a matter of taste
<superm1> sure i can do that
<sistpoty> others than that, I'll first need to take a closer look ;)
<crimsun> Laney: thanks, uploaded.
<Laney> crimsun: Great! Thank you!
<superm1> sistpoty, okay thanks.  i'll avoid uploading another upload in case you see anything else, but if you don't can you just mark it as acked, and i'll just upload to the archive with the copyright update?
<sistpoty> superm1: sure... anyways MOTUs don't need to go through revu, (but are greatly encouraged to do so)
<sistpoty> superm1: oh, I saw s.th. else, but first need to build the package: the hardcoded dependency of gmyth-utils to libgmyth0 seems strange to me
<sistpoty> (while it's arch:any, but doesn't come with shlibs:Depends)
<superm1> sistpoty, it wasn't coming in from the shlibs:depends, but that could have been a mistake on my part
<sistpoty> superm1: that would be the dh_shlibdeps -L<librarypackage> -lpath_to_shared_objects_during_build thingy (not too sure how you can do it via cdbs)
<sistpoty> superm1: but it doesn't have any shlibs:depends, which seems wrong for an arch:any package to me ;)
<superm1> sistpoty, let me pop them back on and see if I can finagle some more luck out of it then.
<sistpoty> sure
<goobsoft> If I'm building a new package based on a custom program and I want to make a man page for it, does anyone recommend using something other than groff source files?
<sistpoty> superm1: please also run lintian on the binary packages (says s.th. about debian/changelog file being a symlink)
<ScottK2> goobsoft: Many people use docbook and docbook2man
<superm1> yeah i did run it on the binaries, but I saw that as a mistake with lintian
<superm1> because there shouldn't be any problem with the changelog being a symlink
<superm1> since they get installed together
<sistpoty> superm1: afaict it's best practice to either symlink the entire /usr/share/doc or not symlink anything in that directory... not too sure if I that's policy though
<ScottK2> superm1 and sistpoty: It's more a question of an Ubuntu optimization that lintian hasn't been taught about
<ScottK2> pitti added some magic for space saving with symlinks
<ScottK2> Not sure if that's what's up with your package or not.
<sistpoty> ScottK2: no idea actually... it's cdbs *g*
<sistpoty> anyway, you don't save that much with the changelog, but OTOH I don't mind it being a symlink if the packages have a hard dep on the package providing the file
<superm1> sistpoty, yeah libmyth0 is the one that provides it, so i won't worry there
<sistpoty> as I wrote... no blocker for me ;)
<sistpoty> superm1: gmyth.h is 26Mb big? wow
<superm1> sistpoty, that seems like a bit of mistake on upstream's part.  i'll contact them before uploading.  it looks like a lot of whitespace in gmyth.h
<sistpoty> superm1: heh, yeah
<superm1> only applicable parts are the last 32 lines and the first 10
<ion_> A 3.25 MiB header? Nice. :-)
<sistpoty> heh, so I guess that's where we really could save space instead of the symlinks *g+
<superm1> hehe
<ion_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2.1M 2008-01-16 20:33 /usr/include/boost/typeof/vector200.hpp
<ion_> That’s the winner on my system. :-)
<laga> KGJ|will_nen_eee: buy one
<KGJ|will_nen_eee> nice idea :-)
<KGJ|will_nen_eee> give me the money... although in 3 months i will have enough. but i wanna buy a new desktop pc in 1 year... hmn
<eddyMul> I'm trying to make some changes to git-core_1.5.2.5-2build1. For Launchpad PPA, is git-core_1.5.2.5-2build1-0ubuntu1+ppa1 the right version string?
<ScottK2> eddyMul: Why git-core?
<crimsun> s|+|~|
<eddyMul> ScottK2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git-core/+bug/188218
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188218 in git-core "git-core doesn't install bindings for emacsen" [Undecided,New]
<crimsun> 1:1.5.3.8-1~ppa1  makes more sense IMO.
<crimsun> err
<eddyMul> crimsun: 1.5.3.8 is hardy. I'm building the gutsy package
<ScottK2> 1.5.2.5-2ubuntu1~ppa1
<eddyMul> crimsun: https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart just changed ~ to +, I think.....
<crimsun> 1:1.5.2.5-2build1~ppa1, right.
<ScottK2> Eventually you'll want to build a package for Hardy so your fix can get into the official repos
<ScottK2> What's the current state of the art in Gutsy for resizing partitions?
<eddyMul> ScottK2: hardy: I'll do that after I tested the gutsy version    :)
<ScottK2> Sure.
<eddyMul> crimsun, ScottK2: so replace "build" with "ubuntu"?
<ScottK2> Yes
<ScottK2> and then ~ppa1
<minghua> In any case, 1.5.2.5-2build1-0ubuntu1+ppa1 is rather wrong.
<minghua> Err... Should have read everything first.
<eddyMul> ScottK2, crimsun, minghua: thanx, everyone.
<ScottK2> You're welcome.  Thank you for showing up to help out.
<yamal> revu offline?
<sistpoty> yamal: looks like it... probably it got DoS'd again, I'm just trying to login to sparky
 * yamal wonders over a beer why people fancy ddos'ing something a service like revu
<sistpoty> yamal: last time it wasn't an intended DoS, but rather a spider not obeying robots.txt, which looked at the debdiff links as well (and that caused very much load on sparky)
<minghua> Bad, bad spider.
<mgunes> should I mark debdiffs as patches when submitting for review for sponsorship?
<ScottK2> mgunes: Yes
<minghua> Yes.
<mgunes> done, thanks (my first) :)
<sistpoty> grml, grml... still hanging in ssh login, and I already drank a beer, so I cannot drive to uni and hit reset at sparky (at least not before tomorrow *g*)
<pochu> sistpoty: lukily it isn't REVU day ;)
<sistpoty> heh
<pochu> mgunes: and subscribe u-u-s (or u-m-s)
<desertc> What is a SVN browser package that I can install?
<mgunes> pochu, I did that, thanks
<sistpoty> desertc: as in gui for svn?
<ion_> sistpoty: A single beer? You shouldn’t have too much alcohol in your blood.
<sistpoty> ion_: well... *g* s/single/multiple/ ;)
<desertc> sistpoty: sigh .. uh, what do I mean.. do I download the branches and look at them locally?
<desertc> sistpoty: you'll let me know when I start getting warmer to the terminology I am supposed to use, right?  :-)  this is all a bit new to me
<sistpoty> desertc: I'm just not sure what you want to do/what you're looking at ;)
<ion_> The first lesson: stay far away from SVN if you have any choice in the matter. :-)
<desertc> to interface with svn:// what application is required?
<desertc> is it subversion?
<sistpoty> desertc: just from the shell: subversion (e.g. svn co http://some/place/to/the/repository)
<desertc> k - need to install that  :)
<ScottK2> ion_: Unless the other choice is CVS
<sistpoty> desertc: but there are gui's as well (e.g. rapidsvn package)
<desertc> which do you recommend?
<sistpoty> ion_, ScottK2: I'm forced to use cvs at work :/
<ion_> sistpoty: Look at the bright side: you’ll die within a century.
<sistpoty> heh
 * minghua thinks SVN is still the best choice if you have a relative large team, and many members are not computer experts and use Windows.
<ion_> Also, if nobody ever needs to merge anything and everyone likes slow software.
<mwolson> :^)
<minghua> Well, it's almost a given that merge is not a frequent thing when most team members are not computer experts...
<yamal> sistpoty: seems it's alife again
<sistpoty> not completely... but at least I could login in the meantime
 * sistpoty wisthles
<lopezlean> Hello. When i upload a package to my PPA it fails... can anyone help me ( sorry for stupid question )
<lopezlean> log message says:
<lopezlean> dpkg-buildpackage: host architecture i386
<lopezlean>  /usr/bin/fakeroot debian/rules clean
<lopezlean> debian/cdbs/cmake.mk:30: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/buildcore.mk: No such file or directory
<lopezlean> debian/cdbs/cmake.mk:45: /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/makefile.mk: No such file or directory
<lopezlean> debian/cdbs/zmviewer.mk:5: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk: No such file or directory
<lopezlean> debian/cdbs/zmviewer.mk:6: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/simple-patchsys.mk: No such file or directory
<lopezlean> make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/simple-patchsys.mk'.  Stop.
<lopezlean> dpkg-buildpackage: failure: /usr/bin/fakeroot debian/rules clean gave error exit status 2
<lopezlean> ******************************************************************************
<pochu> !paste | lopezlean
<ubotu> lopezlean: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<geser> lopezlean: did you list cdbs in Build-Depends?
<lopezlean> ok, sorry
<desertc> I need a crash course in building debian packages.
<lopezlean> log is here: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11734932/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.zmviewer_0.1.6-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<pochu> !packagingguide | desertc
<ubotu> desertc: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<geser> lopezlean: add cdbs to Build-Depends
<lopezlean> geser: nop... thanks... and sorry
<desertc> pochu: thank you
<superm1> sistpoty, yeah adding the shlibs back in is working this time around.  wasn't in a very early version of the package.  i've got everything cleaned up and let upstream know about that problem on the header file (with a local fix), so i'll get this into the archive now.  Thanks for looking it over.
<sistpoty> np
<lopezlean> geser: yes :). thanks a lot
<jdong> ryanakca: so you uploaded into Ubuntu to close a Debian bug? :D
<desertc> I checked out a debian svn and there was no source code within
<desertc> ... does that make sense?
<crimsun> meaning a svn snapshot of a source package?  If so, which?
<desertc> crimsun: I just checked out svn://svn.debian.org/pkg-voip/speex/
<pochu> superm1: is libgmyth-dev in the archive? I can't find it.
<desertc> Lots of files which describe the program, but no program.
<superm1> pochu, its in NEW
<superm1> pochu, so gstreamer's plugins will go into depwait
<pochu> superm1: that explains it :)
<minghua> desertc: Only a debian/ directory?
<desertc> right
<superm1> pochu, i talked to seb128 about it, and after gmyth-dev enters, gonna get it into main as soon as i can, and then totem will get gmyth support too
<desertc> ^ minghua:
<minghua> desertc: It seems svn://svn.debian.org/pkg-voip/speex/ is a svn-buildpackage layout.
<crimsun> desertc: were you expecting upstream source?
<crimsun> it's the packaging infrastructure, to which minghua alluded.
<pochu> superm1: the only "bad" thing is that it will mean we can't be in sync with debian... unless you package it in debian too ;-)
<superm1> pochu, yeah i want to get into debian too
<minghua> I think maybe desertc should just start from a source package, instead of trying svn checkout.
<superm1> and that's the feel for upstream after talking to them
<desertc> minghua crimsun: I expected the program code to be in there... is that not how it is done?
<pochu> superm1: that would be super
<superm1> but this late in the game, this is the best way
<pochu> superm1: yeah, I agree with you
<minghua> desertc: It's not in this case.  You also need released tarballs from upstream.
<pochu> since you need to do the MIR...
<superm1> pochu, should I just do it before it clears NEW you think?
<desertc> minghua: upstream being debian, or being speex ?
<superm1> and see if i can convince ubuntu-archive to just bring it right into main instead
<pochu> superm1: submitting to debian? the sooner, the better.
<pochu> superm1: oh, writting the mir!
<crimsun> desertc: upstream upstream.
<pochu> superm1: I'll write it up, but won't ask the archive admins until it's new'ed
<superm1> pochu, okay great thanks :)
<minghua> desertc: speex.
<desertc> upstream upstream?  ... I am going to take a break for a while and get some air.
<pochu> superm1: s/I'll/I'd/ ... I won't do it for you as I don't know the code ;)
<superm1> pochu, hehe, i thought that was a little too nice, but wasn't going to complain :)
<pochu> hehe
<superm1> pochu, i've got a few things to bring up to debian, so i'll have to touch bases with one of the DD's that hangs out here
<jmspeex> minghua: what do you need from upstream?
<minghua> jmspeex: I don't need anything, desertc needs the released speex tarballs from speex upstream.
<jmspeex> ok
<sistpoty> hm... now I know who's DoS'ing revu...
<sistpoty> *whistle*
<ion_> Sorry, i forgot a ‘ping revu.tauware.de’ running in a terminal.
<sistpoty> I guess I shouldn't have started the ghc6 build on sparky, it takes enourmous amounts of memory, and that's what sparky doesn't have
<sistpoty> should be back to normal in a few seconds
<ion_> How much memory does the box have?
<crimsun> 640KB.
<sistpoty> MemTotal:       125000 kB
<ion_> Ouch :-)
<sistpoty> hrmpf, so I guess I'll need to setup spooky this week to debug the ghc6 build failure *g*
<sistpoty> (build failure on sparc i.e.)
<ion_> I really should get around to actually studying haskell some day.
<sistpoty> it was really hard for me to learn haskell, and I guess I've forgotten half of what I learned by now
<desertc> Will I be able to run CDBS (common debian build system) from within Ubuntu ?
<ion_> I know the basics of how a functional programming language works, but i’d need to study the haskell syntax and libraries. Probably best to start some project using the language.
<ion_> Yes, CDBS works in Ubuntu just like in Debian.
<minghua> If I don't know about functional programming language at all and want to learn one, should I try lisp or haskell?
<sistpoty> I haven't programmed lisp yet, only scheme so far, but I'd tend to haskell
<ion_> Lisp is a good starting point to learn any kind of programming. :-)
<ion_> That is, a dialect of Lisp.
<sistpoty> yes
<ion_> Some awesome video lectures: http://johan.kiviniemi.name/blag/2007/02/13/structure-and-interpretation-of-computer-programs/
<minghua> Well, too late for starting point, I suppose. :-)  I learned programming from basic.
<sistpoty> welcome to the club, minghua
 * Fujitsu admits to that too.
<ion_> My first language was Basic as well, unfortunately. :-)
<ion_> It could have been worse, though: http://tnx.nl/php.jpg ;-)
<Fujitsu> Heh.
<sistpoty> well, I did quite some php programming back then, which is why I really hate that language now *g*
<Fujitsu> I still have to deal with PHP quite a bit at work (and of course loathe it).
<ScottK2> I've never done PHP, but my first programming on a microcomputer was BASIC on a Radio Shack TRS-80 model 1.
<ScottK2> It'd give almost random results that I was convinced was my programming, but it was just the computer being flaky.
<sistpoty> heh, if my programs didn't work, it was always my fault *g*
<minghua> Hmm, somehow the news of alpha 4 release makes to slashdot front page.
<Fujitsu> Hm, indeed.
<jdong> minghua: any jokes about the release name yet?
 * Fujitsu waits for the comments complainting about it.
<Fujitsu> `Still doesn't work properly. But 8.04, it's bloody nice.' Uh, right.
<jdong> Fujitsu: http://linux.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=440100&cid=22276728 found one
<Fujitsu> Indeed.
<minghua> jdong: It's "from the that-bird-can-take-a-beating dept."  Don't know if it counts as a joke or not.
<jdong> minghua: sounds like one to me :)
<james_w> Fujitsu: I have moved the session to Wednesday at the request of Luca. I hope this still suits you.
<Fujitsu> That should be fine.
 * sistpoty is off to bed
<sistpoty> cya
<ryanakca> jdong: no, I was going to upload to Debian, then sync to Ubuntu, so I ran out of time, so I uploaded a copy to each, and then we'll get a sync from debian at hardy+1
<pochu> ryanakca: you can still request syncs
<ryanakca> pochu: yes, but it still needs to get sponsored, threw NEW, and then have the sync processed into Ubuntu
<ScottK2> ryanakca: If it's been newed already, it won't need newed again when you sync it
#ubuntu-motu 2008-02-03
<desertc> I am trying to run svn-buildpackage and it keeps giving me an eror that I am in a working copy of SVN trunk directory.  Anyone have an idea where those acceptable directories are listed?
<desertc> Well, I've worked on this all day and gotten no where.  Are the SVN tools a messy kludge, or is that just my first impression?
<minghua> Well, if you've never used svn before, svn-buildpackage is not going to be easy.
<desertc> ... so, for example, why did the subversion not install a ~/.svn directory?  Seems like it is needed.
<minghua> It's not supposed to be "installed".  And you don't need ~/.svn directory unless all of your home directory is under version control.
<minghua> The configuration directory of subversion is ~/.subversion.
<desertc> Ah, okay.  Hmm, had some weird documentation.
<desertc> Maybe it is that I need to create a configuration in ./.svn
 * StevenK appears from PDX airport
<desertc> Anyway, feels kludgy.  Be working on it again tomorrow.  Night all.
<minghua> Airport codes are so cryptic.
<StevenK> Portland, Oregon
<minghua> StevenK: Thanks, but google helped on that, too. :-)
<StevenK> Heh
<minghua> Better than Houston's, at least.
<ryanakca> ScottK2: no, sponsored into debian, through new, and then sync into Ubuntu... last package I sent to debian, it took 2-3 weeks for steps 1&2
<ryanakca> ScottK2: still need those packages to be tested?
<minghua> Debian NEW processing has been reasonably fast these days.
<zul> evening
<ryanakca> minghua: nice :{
<ryanakca> :)
<emgent> heya *
<ScottK2> ryanakca: No.  Thanks though.
<ryanakca> ScottK2: okies :)
<joejaxx> anyone know how to apply a bzr diff patch?
<joejaxx> to a bzr branch
<pochu> patch -p1 <patch won't work?
<joejaxx> nope :( it just sits :(
<joejaxx> i even used --verbose and it just sits
<Vadi> I need to compile a program that uses the zlib.h library. However when I search on packages.ubuntu.com, there's a whole list of programs that comes up: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=zlib.h&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=gutsy&arch=i386 and I don't know which one to get
<Vadi> Can anyone suggest one? I'm on hardy too (broke my gutsy with the installation of this)
<pochu> joejaxx: you didn't forget the "<" did you? :)
<joejaxx> Vadi: usr/include/zlib.h    libdevel/zlib1g-dev
<joejaxx> pochu: :P no i did not forget that :P
<blueyed> joejaxx: is it a unified patch / or some bzr bundle that you want to apply?
<joejaxx> patch from bzr diff > drop2patch.patch
<pochu> joejaxx: heh, ok. because it has happened to me that I forgot it and I wondered why nothing was happening ;)
<Vadi> joejaxx: thanks!
<pwnguin> is this java stuff on the motu list a new feature i can disable?
<ScottK2> What java stuff on what MOTU list?
<jdong> ScottK2: I think pwnguin was talking about the influx of NEW: packages?
<jdong> a good chunk of which were java related
<pwnguin> example
<pwnguin> New: libbeansbinding-java 1.2.1-0ubuntu1 (source)
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: does it make more sense to remove the makefile.in stuff, or to add both files, so they both get made in the makefile.in?
<ScottK2> jdong: Got it
<ScottK2> Thanks
<jdong> sure thing
 * jdong hunts around for an awake ubuntu-main-sponsor :)
 * ScottK2 looks up at Hobbsee
 * Hobbsee isn't here
<ScottK2> Oh.  Sorry.
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> well, i can try, anyway
<jdong> Hobbsee: so is that a really mean it isn't here, or can I convince you to be here? :)
<Hobbsee> depends what it's for
<jdong> Hobbsee: just another upstream version of transmission :)
<jdong> Hobbsee: you core-devs stole it from us so now we have to pester to update it :)
<jdong> bug  187234
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187234 in transmission "New upstream version: 1.03" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187234
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee, Aparently no
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  getting stuff done on the makefile will replace the postinst stuff
<effie_jayx> which means each time you install a new revision all your high schores will be gone
<Hobbsee> ah right.  yay
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  albert23 help me reach that conclusion
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: uploaded, thanks :)
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: well done!  :)
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: mind sending the patch to debian?
<Hobbsee> they have a bug open about it already
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  not at all, but which one shall I send... the stuf in debian/patch?
 * effie_jayx has never sent anything to debian, plain bug reports
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: yeah, and the reasons for why it works that way
<Hobbsee> in particular, the answer to the question that i just asked you
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  thank you :D
 * Hobbsee assumes persia will want to follow https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gweled/+bug/90499 through
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 90499 in gweled "gweled on Feisty Herd5 plays annoying sound" [Medium,Confirmed]
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  I just write an email with an attachment?
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: yeah, i think so
<ScottK2> effie_jayx: Yes.  Add the words "Tags: patch" in it
<ScottK2> If you look at the debian bug it'll give you the address to reply to that bug.
<effie_jayx> ScottK, in the subject line... or body?
<ScottK2> In the body
<effie_jayx> ScottK,  I have seen it
<effie_jayx> ScottK,  cool
<ScottK2> effie_jayx: http://www.debian.org/Bugs/Reporting has an example of tags
<Aloha> lintian is complaining about CHANGELOG not being .gz but if i make it .gz it says i changed a binary. how do i solve this problem?
<blueyed> Aloha: are you using dh_installchangelogs?
<Aloha> blueyed, yes
<Aloha> dh_installchangelogs CHANGELOG
<Aloha> it still complains
<blueyed> maybe use dh_compress, too?
<Aloha> blueyed, ok thnx
<Aloha> blueyed, should i do it before or after dh_installchangelogs?
<blueyed> after, near to the end.. it will compress other files, too.
<Aloha> blueyed, thnx
<blueyed> Aloha: you're welcome :)
<Aloha> blueyed, doh... its already in my debian/rules.... any other ideas?
<LucidFox> Aloha> yes
<LucidFox> perhaps you install CHANGELOG in debian/docs as well?
<Aloha> LucidFox, howso?
<LucidFox> no, I mean... maybe you already do?
<LucidFox> you should remove it from debian/docs
<Aloha> LucidFox, i have no debian/docs
<blueyed> Aloha: and you don't copy/install the file manually? does it show up zipped and unchanged in the .deb?
<Aloha> blueyed, there is no zipped version in the deb
<LucidFox> blueyed, I wanted to ask you something, but I forgot what :(
<ScottK2> Aloha: Is dh_compress before or after dh_installchangelogs
<Aloha> blueyed, installed in /usr/share/doc/sadms/CHANGELOG  maybe the Makefile puts it there
<Aloha> ScottK, after
<ScottK2> Aloha: Put it before
<Aloha> ScottK, ok
<LucidFox> Wait
<LucidFox> dh_compress should be after dh_installchangelogs
<LucidFox> Aloha> just delete the version upstream installs
<LucidFox> before calling dh_installchangelogs
<Aloha> LucidFox, in debian/make?
<Aloha> s/make/rules
<LucidFox> yes
<LucidFox> after make install, call rm -f debian/sadms/usr/share/doc/sadms/CHANGELOG
<Aloha> LucidFox, k thnx
<Aloha> i put that after $(MAKE) DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/sadms install
<effie_jayx> should I mention the bug has been fixed in ubuntu?
<LucidFox> yes, that's right
<LucidFox> effie_jayx> what bug?
<effie_jayx> LucidFox,  LP: #110268
 * effie_jayx writes a report to debian... first patch I send
<effie_jayx> ScottK,  should I mention that it was fixed in ubuntu already?
<LucidFox> effie_jayx> yes, I think it's best
<LucidFox> to say that it's fixed in Ubuntu, and to link to the Ubuntu bug
 * Aloha wishes he had his ipod
<Aloha> staring at the screen while a package builds gets boring after awhile
<LucidFox> At the risk of starting a flamewar, iPods suck.
<Aloha> LucidFox, i got it for free
<LucidFox> poor you...
<Aloha> LucidFox, omg... i'm not even gonna say anything
<Aloha> heh
<ScottK2> effie_jayx: Sometimes that's good and sometimes it's bad.  It kind of depends on how that DD feels about Debian.
<ScottK2> effie_jayx: I usually don't because it really isn't relevant to is the patch right or not.  Others worry more about making sure Ubuntu gets credit for giving back.
<effie_jayx> ScottK2,  That's why I asked
<effie_jayx> ScottK,  I am sending it with no ubuntu reference though
<ScottK2> Your call
<Aloha> woohoo i beat level one of frozen bubble ;)
<jdong> Aloha: congrats!
<effie_jayx> ScottK,  a reference to ubuntu had been made already
<effie_jayx> ScottK2, some guy making reference to the bug in ubuntu nad posting the URL
<Aloha> woohoo lintian isn't complaining about CHANGELOG anymore now i just have to learn how to write a decent manpage
<effie_jayx> Here's a link to an Ubuntu bug, tracking the same problem. Might be
<effie_jayx> worth to keep an eye on if someone writes a patch.
<effie_jayx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gweled/+bug/110268
<effie_jayx> -
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110268 in gweled "gweled does not record high scores" [Undecided,Fix released]
<effie_jayx> and we did :D
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  done.. thanks a buch
<effie_jayx> s/buch/bunch... Should you have another interesting bug like that please let me know
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: :)
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: well, you could fix rbot please :)
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  well I am off to bed... it past midnight here :D. but tomorrow I could throw some arrows and see
<Hobbsee> :)
<effie_jayx> I feel much more confident with tools ... I need a bit of reading cdbs.
<effie_jayx> but my basic bash skills do help me
<effie_jayx> anyway... off to bed... see you guys tomorrow...
<Aloha> effie_jayx, night
<Hobbsee> night!
<ScottK2> Good night
<Aloha> muhahahahaha finally after 3 days lintian -i doesn't report any errors
<Aloha> i am victorious
 * Fujitsu uploads a new, yet more pedantic, lintian.
<Aloha> nooooooo
<Hobbsee> heh
<ScottK2> Fujitsu: Don't forget more obtuse.  That's always fun too.
<Fujitsu> Indeedily.
<Aloha> I'm getting Error '553 Could not create file.' during ftp transfer of sadms_2.0.12-0ubuntu1.dsc from revu when i try to dput
<Aloha> woohoo i learned some dcut-fu
<Hobbsee> Aloha: dcut doesn't work on revu.
 * ScottK2 thinks what Aloha learned is about to be humility
<ScottK2> ;-)
<Aloha> Hobbsee, oh i guess it just cleaned itself then. what a coincidence
<ScottK2> Aloha: There's a cron job
<Aloha> cool
<Aloha> whats the time cycle?
<Aloha> i i have to run builder everytime i want to run lintian/linda?
<Aloha> s/builder/pbuilder
<Aloha> or can i just debuild it?
<Aloha> Please review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=sadms
<ScottK2> Aloha: if you want to run lintian/linda run lintian -I ....dsc and ....deb
<ScottK2> i.e. run it against both source and binary
<Aloha> ScottK, i've been running it against the .changes file
<ScottK> IIRC that works too
<Fujitsu> As long as it's the binary .changes.
<Aloha> ok cool thnx
<Aloha> linda complains about using policy 3.7.3 but someone told me to use that
<ScottK> linda hasn't been updated
<Aloha> ok. thnx
<ScottK> I thought you all might enjoy this ... http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/message.php?msg_name=47A4A5DA.6050106%40hetnet.nl
<Fujitsu> Loathing Debian. I see. Makes sense.
<Aloha> switch to debian!
<imbrando1> heh someone prefers rpm to deb? nevar!
<Aloha> s/debian/ubuntu/
<Aloha> he thinks red hat is YUMmy
<ScottK2> People have opinions for reasons that don't always make sense
<imbrando1> anyone know what the handheld in this pic is ? ( not the usb device ) http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/electronic/80ce/action/
<imbrando1> looks nice
<emgent> heya
<LucidFox> emgent> but... you've been here all along :)
<emgent> heheh hi LucidFox :)
<nixternal> imbrando1: that is a Zaurus SL-C1000..you can find them every now and then on Ebay...actually a bit old and crappy for today
<nixternal> that one might actually be an older model than the C1000
<LucidFox> You know what would be a convenient feature in gnome-terminal?
<LucidFox> "Open current directory in Nautilus"
<TheMuso> LucidFox: I vaguely remember seeing something to do that somewhere.
 * persia catches up on backscroll
<persia> Hobbsee: Is background music really improtant to you?
<persia> nixternal: Is there anything since the Zaurus that fits in a pocket and has a usable keyboard?
<persia> LucidFox: Either `gnome-open .` or `nautilus .` should work.
<LucidFox> ah, yes... and "nautilus ." doesn't hold the command line, it's perfect
<emgent> heya persia
<LucidFox> thanks for the tip!
<slytherin> Hi all. Dows anyone know what is exactly the reason for grub FTBFS on powerpc? I have checked the build logs but since I am not a good C developer, I am unable to know the reason.
* persia changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Masters of the Universe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Unmet Deps time! http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/debcheck/ | QA resources from http://qa.ubuntuwire.com | Last REVU Day for 8.04.  Last chance for reviews.  Let's get the best of the new software into hardy!
<persia> It's REVU Day again.  The last one for Hardy.
<persia> Who has a package ready for review?  Who has time for a review?
<persia> Peer review is up, so packagers are welcome to review each others packages, to make sure they are in best shape for MOTU Review.
<LucidFox> I'd like to have http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=tovid reviewed
<LucidFox> as well as http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=libgee - the uploader has cleared all my previous objections and I have no new ones
<slytherin> is it possible to discard a package? I had packaged it as it was suppposed to be dependency of new version of batik. but I didn get enough time to address the comments and these days I have better things to do. ;-)
<LucidFox> slytherin> You can ask a REVU admin to archive it
<LucidFox> wait...
<persia> slytherin: Packages can be archived, but if you'd like someone else to take over, you'd do better to unassign yourself from the bug, and leave a comment on REVU saying you'd be happy if someone took over.
<LucidFox> I'm interested in getting the new version of batik in
<LucidFox> to unbreak FOP builds
 * persia cheers collaboration
<Fujitsu> Oh I hate some Debian maintainers.
<slytherin> LucidFox: I think Debain guys are already working on that. That is the main reason I am no more interested in taking my package forward.
<Fujitsu> They put all the bug numbers on one line, rather than next to their respective changes. Fun.
<LucidFox> Fujitsu> o_O
<geser> slytherin: re grub: without checking the source I guess because it contains architecture specific code
<LucidFox> slytherin> I really hope they get it ready before FF :)
<vemon> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=lashwrap & http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=ghostess
<vemon> the latter hasn't been reviewd at all and the first one should be ready for upload (just need someone to do that :D)
<Hobbsee> persia: no, but getting rid of the bugs on that page is :)  anyway, i like that music
<persia> Hobbsee: which page?
<Hobbsee> the bugs for gweled
<persia> Hobbsee: Ah.  I'll take another look after FF then.
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> all the "there are no bugs for this package" pages are very good
<LucidFox> When filing a MOTU re-application, should I re-C the sponsors I CC'd the first time around, or only CC new ones?
<persia> LucidFox: I'd recommend re-cc'ing, as not all sponsors are subscribed to that mailing list.
<RainCT> Hey
<LucidFox> hi RainCT
<RainCT> isn't the FF the 14th?
<laga> i think so
<Hobbsee> oh goody.  the day after i go away
 * Hobbsee won't see the great rush to get things in
<geser> Hobbsee: go away?
<RainCT> why is this then the last REVU Day?
<rexbron> RainCT: So that the archive admins have time to clear the queue before the FF I would think
<Hobbsee> geser: interstate
<RainCT> rexbron: ah, that would explain it :)
<geser> Hobbsee: sorry, I still don't understand it where you're going
 * Hobbsee is going to another state
 * Hobbsee lives in sydney, and is flying to adelaide for a holiday
<geser> ah
<RainCT> is anyone going to update openbox and obconf?
<jpatrick> RainCT: you?
<RainCT> jpatrick: I might do it myself later if anyone is working already on it :)
<warp10> Good morning
<rulus> Can anyone have a look at gtkvd please (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gtkvd)? Thanks :)
<jpatrick> where can I find Ubuntu packages not in Debian?
<geser> in the mdt output on qa.ubuntuwire.com
<rexbron> jpatrick: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/
 * Fujitsu checks that that's actually still working properly.
 * jpatrick gets to work getting the KDE ones into Debian
<RainCT> strange.. obconf's debian/copyright was totally wrong :S
<pochu> Morning folks
<DktrKranz> hey pochu! :)
<pochu> hey DktrKranz!
<bddebian> Heya gang
<pochu> morning bddebian
<bddebian> Hello pochu
<geser> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya geser
<RainCT> is anyone free for checking obconf 2.0.3 before I upload it?
<persia> RainCT: how much checking does it need?
<LucidFox> RainCT> debian/copyright tends to get neglected after the first upload
<LucidFox> F-Spot, for instance, got a _massive_ debian/copyright overhaul when it switched maintainers in Debian
<LucidFox> and a potential GPL violation had to be resolved along the way, which wasn't noticed until it was too late
<RainCT> persia: well.. any checking is good :)
<cyberix> I'm looking after first advocate for my package Malbolge. I've fixed all broblems that have been brought up. http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=malbolge
<persia> RainCT: Where is it?
<RainCT> LucidFox: the fun thing here is that it mentioned a Ben Jansens to whom I couldn't find any mention now (but instead contributions from a Dana Jansens dating back to 2003) lol
<LucidFox> heh
<RainCT> persia: http://rainct.homelinux.net/obconf_2.0.3-0ubuntu1.dsc
<effie_jayx> morning all
<persia> effie_jayx: Thanks for fixing the gweled scores issue.  It's been bugging me for years, and somehow it never reached the investigation threshold :)
<effie_jayx> persia,  ahhh It was just with a little help from you guys...
<persia> RainCT: That server is painfully slow :(
<RainCT> persia: that's my PC and, I think I already noticed that :P :(
<persia> RainCT: modem?
<RainCT> persia: 3G modem
<persia> RainCT: Hrm.  Maybe time to look into downgrading to wireless ISDN to avoid marketing hype.
<asbin> Hi everybody
<asbin> Can anyone look at my package on REVU ? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=libdlna
<RainCT> persia: isn't that bad.. normally it downloads at 200-400kbps, just sometimes it gets slow :(
<asbin> I'm quite new to REVU/MOTU ...
<asbin> Should I have to open a bug to launchpad to have a package added ?
<RainCT> persia: we also have ADSL (8mb iirc) but it doesn't arrive here, the lines are shit, (althought the IP says that it does :P).. waiting for months now for a technician to come.. :/
<persia> asbin: Yes.
<RainCT> asbin: yes, open a bug with "[needs-packaging] package name" as short summary, and add the "needs-packaging" tag to it
<persia> RainCT: Ah.  I thought that part of the world had some fancy fiber mesh installed.  Perhaps it just hasn't reached the edges yet.
<RainCT> asbin: then write the bug number down in the debian/changelog file, with this syntax:  (LP: #xxxxx)
<asbin> ok thanx !
<RainCT> persia: Barcelona probably yes, but not the towns
<persia> RainCT: looks relatively sane, except that the menu file doesn't check for the existence of the package.
<asbin> RainCT: and if someone had time to look at the package and tell me what needs to be fixed, it should be awful
<RainCT> asbin: I guess you mean awesome? :P
<asbin> RainCT: yes ! lol (I'm not english-mother-language)
<RainCT> asbin: I'll look later at it :)
<RainCT> persia: hm.. how would it do that? (beside, should there be a menu file if the package isn't installed? :P)
<persia> RainCT: ?package(somepackage)
<RainCT> persia: ?package(obconf):\
<persia> RainCT: Also, you're right, but policy dicates it be tested.
 * persia looks harder
<persia> RainCT: It looks like I trust lintian too much :)  Perhaps it's the extra blank line at the end?
<asbin> RainCT: ok great :)
<RainCT> persia: ah, I see. I forgot a \ on line 5. thanks :)
<asbin> RainCT: I have an other package to review : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=ushare , but this one needs libdlna packages as dependencies ...
<RainCT> persia: ok, fixed & uploading :)
<tsmithe> hi, could i get a review of alsa-firmware? it's lintian clean, as far as it can be
<tsmithe> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=alsa-firmware thanks :)
<persia> tsmithe: There's a new upstream of mscore, if you haven't already seen it.  Is it worth updating?
<tsmithe> it is, but i'm trying to persue getting it in debian
<persia> tsmithe: OK.  Just remember the FeatureFreeze deadline.  Good luck.
<tsmithe> persia, yeah. it's slow :s
<tsmithe> but seeing as there's already a package in ubuntu, can't i get new versions in after featurefreeze?
<persia> tsmithe: It requires a freeze exception to get a new upstream after FeatureFreeze.  It might be possible, but it's certainly a lot harder than now.
<tsmithe> oh right. i was forgetting the merge of UpstreamVersionFreeze and FeatureFreeze
<mok0> I just checked the New Queue, and was wondering: how does an app like netcat get in there?
<RainCT> tsmithe: I doubt that you'll get it through NEW in debian before FF
<persia> mok0: Possibly new source name, or additional binary package included.
<tsmithe> RainCT, thank you for that, i'll upload an update for ubuntu then
<RainCT> asbin: please add a watch file as suggested by persia (see `man uscan`), add the bug number to the changelog and check that upstream's changelog really gets installed (there should be two in the package, debian/changelog and upstream's). ping me once you have a new candidate :)
<RainCT> persia: should I send a mail to ubuntu-motu@ for new versions or is that just for REVU?
<persia> mok0: Checking again, it's the netcat-traditional binary package that is in NEW: the rest of netcat just gets updated normally.
<asbin> OK, persia = emmet hikory :)
<persia> RainCT: Only for for NEW source.  Updates should close bugs though.
<mok0> persia: I see, so that does not just constitute an update
<persia> mok0: Well, it's a special sort of update.
<pyRunner> I was wondering if ubuntu could use something like the Windows equivalent of WMI? Like OpenPegasus? Any comments?
<mok0> Is compat level 5 reason for rejecting packages in revu?
<persia> pyRunner: A better question to ask is: could you use software like that on Ubuntu?  If so, you might consider filing a needs-packaging bug and seeing if someone confirms it.
<RainCT> mok0: why should it be?
<persia> mok0: Oughtn't be this close.  On the other hand, anything less than 4 is definitely too old.
<mok0> Because debhelper is version 6 in hardy
<RainCT> mok0: and this means that packages should be made incompatible with older versions?
<mok0> I was told to bump it on xtide-wvs1-data
<persia> mok0: We've heaps of v4 and v5 stuff around.  As this is the last REVU day, rejections should be for a good reason, rather than to help improve the package.
<mok0> persia: ok. I was just wondering if I should do anything about it before revu-day
<asbin> RainCT: OK, I'll try to do the watchfile thing, and I will put another package
<DaveMorris> although if the package where online they could upgrade it and have it reuploaded in around 20 mins
<persia> mok0: Umm.  It's already 4 hours into REVU Day :)
<mok0> Ah, it's monday for you :-) Here it's still sunday...
<RainCT> here too :)
<mok0> So actually, revu day is close to 48 hours...
<persia> mok0: Still Sunday here too.  REVU Day goes from 0:00 UTC+14 to 24:00 UTC-11.
<pyRunner> persia: It is distributed with RedHat Enterprise to interface with HP-OpenView, should make ubuntu more attractive for companies with large installed base of users
<persia> pyRunner: OK.  I still think that would benefit from a needs-packaging bug rather than discussion here, and further doubt it can be packaged, reviewed, and accepted in time for hardy, as there are only 10 days before the freeze.
<pyRunner> persia: Thanks...  I will consider doing that... but let me build it first... :)
<pyRunner> persia: er... package it first
<persia> pyRunner: Best to open the bug first, to let others know it is maybe wanted.  If you assign yourself the bug, others know you are working on it.  This is one of the ways we avoid duplicate effort.
<squentin> Anyone wants to review this http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=gmusicbrowser ?
<tuxist> hi
<tuxist> have anybody get kde_luks runnable ?
<tuxist> i got only the dialog
<persia> squentin: Grab lintian & linda from backports, and run them against your source and binary changes files.  This should provide you with a list of things to update.
<tuxist> and nothing happens
<persia> For maximum verbosity, use lintian -iIv and linda -v -f long -t E,I,W,X
<asbin> RainCT: should I clean the changelog history of libdlna package as suggested by persia ? The package was already distributed privately before ...
<squentin> persia: this will be different than the linda and lintian files in http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=gmusicbrowser ?
<RainCT> asbin: IMO yes. I'd only keep the changelog if it comes from another Debian/Ubuntu-based distribution, not from private repos
<persia> squentin: Yes.  Firstly, those don't run with maximum verbosity, and secondly, they don't run against the binary package.  From a quick glance at your debian/control, I can see a couple points lintian would note.
<squentin> perisa: ok thanks, will do
<asbin> RainCT: OK, in this case, which version number package to use ? 0ubuntu1 ?
<RainCT> asbin: yes
<mok0> Anyone fresh for a quick revu of ssm (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=ssm) It's in pretty good shape imho
<asbin> RainCT: this can't be a problem if I've already uploaded a version "0ubuntu2" in REVU ?
<mok0> asbin: no
<RainCT> mok0: I'm checking it :)
<mok0> RainCT: cool, thx.
<tsmithe> RainCT, if you're reviewing, could you check out alsa-firmware?
<RainCT> tsmithe: ok :)
<tsmithe> thank you very much :)
<RainCT> mok0: advocated :)
<asbin> RainCT: OK, I've uploaded a new version in REVU, can you check it please ? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=libdlna
<mok0> RainCT: that's great, thanks!
<rexbron> Do README.debian-source files need to be installed to anywhere?
<bddebian> I don't think so since they will be in the source package anyway
<effie_jayx> where can I check the logs for this channel
<dcordero> hi
<rulus> Can someone review my package gtkvd (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gtkvd) please? It should be ready to advocate. Thanks.
<dcordero> how can i notify a revision of a bug by a motu for by marked as fixed?
 * DaveMorris pokes persia to set my package building before they goto bed
<steveire> Hi. Anyone know how often packages get backported?
<LucidFox> steveire> irregularly, that's all I can say
<DaveMorris> Don't you need to request a backport
<steveire> LucidFox: That's a shame.
<shibata> effie_jayx: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<LucidFox> Indeed. I myself have a couple of backport requests waiting.
<LucidFox> For a long time.
<jdong> *sigh* I really do need to dedicate one evening to backports processing
<jdong> and this is my last day before term begins too
<steveire> What's the url for the backlog of those items again?
<jdong> steveire: whatever's the bug view for gutsy-backports, feisty-backports, etc in launchpad
<LucidFox> jdong> in this case, can I pimp some requests? :)
<jdong> LucidFox: haha, mail but sure :)
<LucidFox> you mean send you the links by mail?
<jdong> yes
<jdong> my first priority for the day has to be figuring out the scheduling for my next term of classes
<steveire> jdong: Is there someone less busy who can do that stuff?
<jdong> steveire: look at the members for the ~ubuntu-backporters team and see if anyone else on that list is less busy
<squentin> ok, I uploaded a new version : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=gmusicbrowser if anyone wants to review it
<jdong> if you can find any victi^H^H^H^H^H volunteers who are MOTU's interested in joining the backporter team, I'd love to talk to them too :)
<steveire> https://launchpad.net/projects/?text=ubuntu-backporters&x=0&y=0 <<< I'm not seeing it here.
<jdong> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-backporters
<LucidFox> well, at least jpatrick and imbrandon are active here
<rexbron> Hey everyone, I have a package in desperate need of a review. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=openlibraries
<LucidFox> If my MOTU application passes, I'll immediately join the backports, multimedia and Java teams
<jdong> let's hope it does :)
<steveire> jdong: Does the member need to be an admin? ie you or merdith?
 * jpatrick waves at LucidFox 
<jdong> steveire: no. All members of the team have the authority to approve a backport
<steveire> jpatrick: Any chance of approving the backports of libsoprano and libxine?
<jpatrick> steveire: I thought jdong was on the libxine on
<steveire> jpatrick: The status is in progress, but I don't know what has to happen for me to get an updated package through the pipes.
<LucidFox> squentin> looking
<jdong> steveire: In Progress = waiting for archive admin
<jdong> i.e. already approved
<jpatrick> steveire: what jdong said :)
<squentin> LucidFox; thanks
<steveire> jdong: That's you or meredith is it?
<jpatrick> steveire: nop
<jpatrick> LucidFox, steveire: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54603/
<jpatrick> steveire: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive
<jdong> steveire: haha, that would be REALLY cool if I had the archive admin buttons in launchpad :D
<jdong> but alas, only in weird nightmares do I posess bionic archive powers (Tm)
<steveire> my libxine bug is still marked as new, not in progress.
<steveire> So who are the archive admins?
<jpatrick> steveire: see the LP page
<steveire> oh, I got alink
<steveire> * Status 'In Progress' and subscribe ubuntu-archive on backports ready
<steveire>   to go into the archive.
<steveire> Does that mean I have to sub ubuntu-archive?
<jdong> is ubuntu-archive not subscribed?
<steveire> They are not.
<jdong> oops
<LucidFox> squentin> commented on REVU
<steveire> They are on the soprano one
<jdong> then please do subscribe them :)
<jdong> has the xine one been approved?
<steveire> jdong: It's still 'New'
<steveire> and unconfirmed. Don't know if that's relevant.
<LucidFox> steveire> you probably mean Undecided?
<jdong> steveire: did you find siretart like I asked earlier?
<steveire> jdong: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gutsy-backports/+bug/180577 Yes. He commented
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180577 in gutsy-backports "libxine1-plugins depends on libxine1-gnome" [Undecided,New]
<steveire> LucidFox: Yes, that's what I meant
<jdong> steveire: ok, that's the version that bug 188340 recently filed requests
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188340 in baltix "backport xine-lib 1.1.10-1 from hardy - there are several security, flash playing and other important fixes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188340
<jdong> has any build-tested xine-lib 1.1.10-1?
<LucidFox> speaking of xine...
<LucidFox> how do I stop dh_shlibdeps from auto-including libxine1 in shlib:Depends?
<LucidFox> (because I want to explicitly depend on libxine1-x | libxine1)
<squentin> LucidFox: thanks, those things were done by Andy Price, who made the first attempt to package it. (should I reply on REVU) Anyway, I'll fix it
<steveire> jdong: Do I need to mark one of the bugs as a dup?
<LucidFox> squentin> wait a bit
<LucidFox> I missed one very important thing
<squentin> ok
<jdong> steveire: I've already done that
<jdong> steveire: bug 188340 should be used for this backport from this point forward, as it's clearer to what we want to do
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188340 in baltix "backport xine-lib 1.1.10-1 from hardy - there are several security, flash playing and other important fixes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188340
<LucidFox> squentin> added another comment
<squentin> ok, looking
<steveire> jdong: Really? Maybe I need to give both pages a few mins to update. Neither have changed
<asbin> can someone review my package at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=libdlna please ?
<squentin> LucidFox: where did you see the debian dir in upstream ? There used to be one but no longer is in the stable version. Maybe I made a mistake when packaging it ? (btw I'm upstream :) )
<RainCT> asbin: commented
<LucidFox> squentin> ah, fine then
<steveire> jdong: I don't think ubuntu-archives is subbed to that bug.
<LucidFox> And I like it when upstreams package their own software.
<squentin> LucidFox: I'll mention my renewed involvement in the debianization in the copyright. Should the xpm icon be in the debian dir ?
<LucidFox> yes
<LucidFox> oh wait
<LucidFox> you're upstream!
<LucidFox> so you can just as easily add it to the upstream install system :)
<LucidFox> Of course, if you feel like making a new release just for that - otherwise, it can go into debian until the next release
<squentin> yes but I'm not going to release a new stable version for this, I'll do it in the next one
<LucidFox> All right then
<LucidFox> then into debian it goes
<squentin> ok, fixing it, thanks
<asbin> RainCT: Thanks !
<RainCT> tsmithe: about alsa-firmware, I just submitted a comment noting 3 minor issues, and I'm checking the binary now. But look for another to review it as I'm afraid that this package surpases me (I've mostly done Python stuff so far) (however, if you get 1 advocate but have problems finding a second one by the end of the day ping me and I'll advocate ;))
<tsmithe> RainCT, what do i do about (1). it cannot require "make distclean", as the makefiles have not necessarily been configured/built at that point
<rexbron> hey everyone, I am looking for a review of openfx. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=openfx
<RainCT> tsmithe: "[ -f Makefile ] && make distclean" or somewhat like that,  lintian --info *.dsc  will tell you
<tsmithe> hmm yes that looks quite nice, thanks
<RainCT> tsmithe: (F5, lintian had some more complains about the binary)
<RainCT> tsmithe: yw
<tsmithe> plus, i don't really wanna consolidate the changelog, as someone upgrading from my PPA will want to have the full caboodle
<RainCT> tsmithe: well, add a  * Initial upload to Ubuntu.  then
<tsmithe> the lintian binary errors regarding the firmware files themselves i cannot really do much about (miXart8.elf), but i can fix the error about the Section (left over from using the PPA)
<tsmithe> RainCT, kk
<dcordero> i need some help with fixing a bug. I have send a debdiff for fix the bug but in debian there are a new version of the same package but that dont fix this bug. What should i do? merge-request? sync-request? Send my debdiff and wait for motu answer?
<RainCT> dcordero: merge it
<tsmithe> so, RainCT, do i need to bother adding a lintian override for miXart8.elf?
<tsmithe> or is it ok just to add a not to README.Debian?
<tsmithe> *note
<RainCT> dcordero: and forward your fix to Debian so that it can be synced for Gutsy+1
<RainCT> tsmithe: either would do, but I think an override would be cleaner
<tsmithe> ok
<dcordero> ups my first merge, i'm going to read first
<dcordero> RainCT, but i have to wait first until my debdiff are uploaded by a motu?
<RainCT> dcordero: no, get the source from Debian, replace debian/changelog with that one in Ubuntu (adding the new entries in Debian to the top) and apply the changes from your debdiff
<RainCT> dcordero: then upload the .diff.gz
<RainCT> dcordero: and subscribe u-u-s
<dcordero> i see i thought that it was an automatically process
<dcordero> it's like a simple upstream but with carefully
<superm1> tsmithe, once your package is in, where did you see it destined for (what component)?  also, what package was going to depend on it?
<tsmithe> alsa-firmware? annoyingly, it will be going to multiverse, but we at Ubuntu Studio want it at least in the archive to enable many professional sound cards to work
<tsmithe> superm1, ^
<superm1> tsmithe, its a shame it can't make it into restricted
<tsmithe> yes. originally, i was working on including it in l-r-m, as the dvb firmwares, but i realised that would be inappropriate: in no way does alsa-firmware depend on the kernel version, and does not require any kernel sources to build
<superm1> neither do the dvb firmwares though
<superm1> i hope you didn't get them booted out :)
<tsmithe> oh no, i didn't mention it. i just thought it wasn't worth my effort, when it could be much more easily maintained, and more appropriately so, as a standalone package
<superm1> but it would be most sensible if it could get into restricted, and then either l-u-m or l-r-m could depend on it
<superm1> after you get it into the archive in some sense, you should try to convince the kernel guys to promote it for that reason
<tsmithe> yes. i think i might try and get that to happen when the package is uploaded :)
<guest22> Anyone here use the imagemagick packages? Why is the hardy version so old (6.2.4) compared with the current release (6.3.x)?
<tsmithe> superm1, are you able to review the package when i've uploaded the next revision?
<superm1> i should be able to in a little bit sure
<tsmithe> superm1, thanks :)
<LucidFox> superm1> I assume l-r-m are linux-restricted-modules, but what are l-u-m?
<LucidFox> linux-unrestricted-modules?
<superm1> LucidFox, linux-ubuntu-modules
<LucidFox> ah
<jdong> LucidFox: -ubuntu-modules
<jdong> LucidFox: but your name is better IMO :D
<asbin> RainCT: new candidate for libdlna package uploaded ! Can you review it please ? :)
<RainCT> guest22: file a bug about this on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/imagemagick/+filebug?field.tag=upgrade and subscribe me, I might have a look at it
<squentin> I've made the changes suggested by LucidFox, anyone wants to review my package : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=gmusicbrowser ?
<tsmithe> RainCT, superm1, please see http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=mscore for the lastest revision of alsa-firmware, thanks.
<DaveMorris> superm1:  fancy giving opensg another look over for me?
<RainCT> asbin: did you do any change beside those on my comment?
<asbin> RainCT: yes, I've made all the changes you suggested
<RainCT> btw, sistpoty, I'll send you a diff (for REVU) later :)
<sistpoty> RainCT: cool, what will it do?
<guest22> RainCT: Thanks for responding. After a bit more searching, I see there is already a bug report on this (#110178), but it doesn't seem to be going anywhere (the bug was reported in April last year).
<RainCT> sistpoty: make the comment box bigger :D
<sistpoty> RainCT: great :)
<sistpoty> RainCT: oh, iirc the sql field for the comments was always a little bit small to store lengthy comments, maybe we should fix this as well
<dcordero> Can someone tell me if is it right? Bug #177443
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177443 in photoprint "photoprint should recommend or require icc-profiles package" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177443
<superm1> tsmithe, why is there all this information in the changelog?
<superm1> debian/changelog that is
<tsmithe> i have distributed the package in my PPA
<superm1> PPAs don't display changelogs i thought
<superm1> because their changelogs are not uploaded to changelogs.ubuntu.com
<tsmithe> but the package has still been downloaded, and i want the information to be there for users when upgrading into ubuntu
<RainCT> sistpoty: does that require anything beside changing the database?
<tsmithe> superm1, even if the changelog isn't shown on c.u.c, it doens't mean the changelog hasn't been distributed
<sistpoty> RainCT: nope... however it would be great if create_schema.sql would also get updated ;)
<RainCT> sistpoty: ok, tell me what it should be and I'll add it to the diff
<sistpoty> RainCT: no idea actually... maybe 4k or s.th.?
<RainCT> sistpoty: btw, where is the HTML code for the comments? I couldn't find it anywhere.. (the <tr><td>.. stuff)
 * sistpoty looks
<LucidFox> By the way
<RainCT> sistpoty: ok, changed it to 4096 (2x what it was before)
<sistpoty> :)
<LucidFox> Is it known when the name of Hardy+1 will be announced?
<sistpoty> RainCT: looks like the <tr><td> stuff is in scripts/Comments.py
<RainCT> sistpoty: ah, thanks
<superm1> tsmithe, the problem is that the history doesn't consistently follow a good naming scheme
<superm1> causing this: Description: Package switches from native to non-native version number.
<tsmithe> superm1, so you think, in the circumstances, it would be wiser to collapse it?
<DaveMorris> tsmithe: couldn't you do the one for ubuntu as superm1 suggest.  Then release a update on your ppa that depends on the one in Ubuntu, with the full changelog?
<DaveMorris> since it's only your ppa users who will want the full changelog
<tsmithe> i don't think i can depend cross-distribution?
<tsmithe> i really don't think it's too much of a problem, just a nicety for users
<superm1> tsmithe, actually multiple distributions are supported in debian/changelog entries
<superm1> tsmithe, I understand that you want to preserve the history, but i agree with DaveMorris's suggestion
<tsmithe> right, but how do i "release a update on your ppa that depends on the one in Ubuntu"?
<superm1> well the way i interpreted it was have a package on your ppa with the full changelog
<superm1> and then the one in ubuntu has the chopped one
<tsmithe> ok, i can do that ;)
<DaveMorris> then the ppa one simply has the ubuntu one as the depends
<DaveMorris> like a meta package
 * DaveMorris suggest you worry about the ppa one later though, and get the one for Ubuntu sorted for the end of revu day
<sistpoty> isaac: just FYI (because I'm cleaning up revu's incoming queue): revu will accept only source uploads, not binary ones
<dcordero> RainCT, have i wait until a motu tell me that the diff.gz is ok before send it to debian bugs?
<dcordero> should i*
<sistpoty> laga: same info for you: revu will only accept source uploads, not binary ones
<RainCT> dcordero: I usually did so :)
<dcordero> ok, i dont want laughts for my diff.gz in debian project :)
<RainCT> dcordero: ah, and you should send a debdiff to Debian, not the diff.gz
<RainCT> dcordero: (debdiff from their version to the merged one)
<dcordero> without "Modify Maintainer value" i guess
<RainCT> dcordero: right
<laga> sistpoty: thanks, was a mistake
<sistpoty> np, just cleaning up ;)
<RainCT> sistpoty: hm.. has Comments.py a cache or somewhat?
<sistpoty> RainCT: no, it doesn't
<sistpoty> RainCT: sometimes, mod_python doesn't correctly pick up the new files, so maybe an apache2 reload will help?
<RainCT> sistpoty: worked, thanks :)
<sistpoty> np
<tsmithe> RainCT, superm1; latest upload has a compacted changelog
<sistpoty> it get's really funny if firefox also thinks the page needs to get cached... I've seen really, really strange stuff then *g*
<superm1> tsmithe, i just left you some comments
<tsmithe> superm1, thanks
<RainCT> sistpoty: heh. I also have squid here, but it didn't make problems yet :P
<sistpoty> heh
<superm1> DaveMorris, i've still got an ack on yours from before
<superm1> i dont see why i should go through it again?
<DaveMorris> IMO you should ack your happy with what ever changes I made
<DaveMorris> which lucky for you is just debain/copyright
<mohbana> hi guys is it possible to get wxDownload Fast in the repo?
<DaveMorris> mohbana: yes, however it's unlikey to happen for hardy
<mohbana> ah :(
<DaveMorris> as feature freeze is next week
<laga> 11 days left, right?
<DaveMorris> however you could look at the packaging guide (!packaging) and work on it for hardy+1
<asbin> RainCT: did you take some time to review my libdlna package ?
<RainCT> laga: yep
<mohbana> does what mean that i can't that program even when hardy is officially released?
<superm1> mohbana, you can always add things to a PPA
<mohbana> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<superm1> mohbana, but any new packages need to be in before that freeze
<RainCT> asbin: oops sorry. advocated :)
<DaveMorris> laga: yeah 14th
<firefly2442> how long does it take to review a package?
<superm1> this isn't to say that the final version needs to be in by then, but you'll need to justify a newer version after the freeze
<asbin> RainCT: Thank you very much !! (first time for me :p )
<superm1> firefly2442, depends on how well done the package is :)
<asbin> RainCT: so I should find an other MOTU to look at it ?
<superm1> there's some that get in and out in a few hours, and some that take a month or two
<DaveMorris> firefly2442: also on the size
<superm1> jdong, aren't you supposed to look at tovid?
<RainCT> asbin: right
<firefly2442> ok, it's pretty simple, I'm gonna try to figure out this package system this afternoon ;)
<superm1> from a few nights ago :)
<DaveMorris> my package has been on Revu since 5/12/07
<asbin> can someone please review my package ? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=libdlna
<RainCT> sistpoty: http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/4969/screenhy7.png
<firefly2442> if there is no ubuntu source package (new package) what do I do?
<DaveMorris> !packaging | firefly2442
<ubotu> firefly2442: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<dcordero> i thought that in ubuntu development there was a lot of people but i am here since january and i think that i just know everyone :)
<RainCT> hehe
<jdong> superm1: I started looking at it this morning already
<RainCT> dcordero: there are more people beside those on #ubuntu-motu, but yes, we need more :)
<superm1> jdong, just giving you a hard time since i like being the second reviewer on things :)
<superm1> jdong, btw i finally fixed my touch
<jdong> superm1: sweet
<superm1> jdong, i went into the apple store with a flash drive, the older firmware, and a usb cable and flashed it when they were busy :)
<jdong> gpg -d <<EOF
<jdong> GRR
<jdong> superm1: haha, NICE :)
<superm1> jdong, i was going to upgrade it to 1.1.3 while i was there again, but they used opendns to block the jailbreak website in the store
<jdong> superm1: the iPhone Dev Team really needs to get a client for accessing the iPod via USB :)
<superm1> yeah i know
<jdong> of course it's easy for us to sit back and say that :D
<superm1> it's not as urgent though by them because they can just use itunes libraries to access it on windows and mac i believe
<superm1> asbin, i've got some comments on the way in a few minutes here
<asbin> superm1:
<asbin> superm1: ok thanks !
<sistpoty> RainCT: nice!
<jdong> superm1: well their hack still only works with iTunes 7.4.2
<superm1> ah
<jdong> superm1: and on firmware 1.1.3 iPHUC panics my iPod
<jdong> so the tool is nearly useless
<MetalMusicAddict> Hi all. If anyone wants to tackle a little bug please look at bug #188678.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188678 in scribus "Menu entry for Scribus does not show icon." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188678
<superm1> jdong, well i haven't even  loaded any music on mine since restoring.  as long as i can use last.fm, i'm fine
<sistpoty> mok0: just taking a look at ssm... while I'm not familiar with the new debian/copyright format yet, I guess it should be LGPL-2.1+ instead of LGPL-2.1 for the sources (at least according to the headers)
<mok0> sistpoty: you are right
<mok0> sistpoty: if you are willing to advocate, can you make that change for me?
<sistpoty> mok0: I'm just taking a final look, one second please ;)
<sistpoty> mok0: ok, others than that looks good! I'd say just make the change yourself and upload to the archive ;)
<mok0> sistpoty: errr? I can't
<sistpoty> mok0: you aren't a MOTU yet?
<mok0> sistpoty: nope
<sistpoty> mok0: heh, thought you were *g*
<sistpoty> mok0: sure, will do that
<mok0> sistpoty: thanks!
<mok0> sistpoty: I still have some things I want to do before I submit my application for MOTU
<sistpoty> kk
<firefly2442> is there a tool to create a .dsc file?
<mok0> firefly2442: It is created by dpkg-buildpackage
<firefly2442> ok thanks, and I run that after my debian folder is setup correctly?
<mok0> firefly2442: yes
<mok0> firefly2442: If you add the -S flag
<RainCT> sistpoty: http://paste.ubuntu.com/4147/ - that's the diff to get what's shown on the screenshot
<RainCT> sistpoty: I'm planning some more changes to the table that shows the comments but I'm not sure I'll do that this week because of exams
<firefly2442> is this correct for ubuntu version number for initial new release? (1.0.5-0ubuntu1) hardy; urgency=low
<james_w> firefly2442: yep.
<mok0> firefly2442: looks good
 * firefly2442 is getting excited ;)
<sistpoty> RainCT: looks great, thanks a lot!
<RainCT> sistpoty: np :)
<RainCT> who wanted me to review something? :P
<ScottK2> mok0: Interested in a merge that will excercise your skills?
<mok0> ScottK2: What is it?
<ScottK2> mok0: courier
<mok0> ScottK2: the imap server?
<ScottK2> mok0: imap, pop, mta, webmail, all of it (except the authlib part)
<jdong> LucidFox: commented on tovid (cc: superm1)
<mok0> ScottK2: I can take a look
<ScottK2> mok0: I'll be glad to sponsor it when you've got a debdiff.
 * LucidFox looks
<mok0> ScottK2: I'll give you a ping, then
<LucidFox> yes, I think the mplayer dependency makes sense - tovid is going to end up in multiverse anyway
<jdong> LucidFox: right
<jdong> diverting some of the binaries into a private dir also saves you a lot of manpage work :D
<jdong> but shhhh that's not the primary motivation ;-)
<LucidFox> I already diverted quite a few scripts to /usr/share/tovid
<jdong> I did see that
<jdong> but I think more needs to be diverted
<crimsun> that's a copout, really, and the more stringent sponsors will call you on it.
<jdong> postproc, pymakexml both IMO are too generically named to live in the $PATH
<nixternal> persia: I haven't seen anything since the Zaurus, at least not that I can think of, that has a decent keyboard and can fit into a pocket..I have seen the newer Sharp Zaurus, is is much nicer and smaller
<LucidFox> jdong> sadly, tovidgui generates conversion scripts that rely on them being in PATH
<jdong> I think to{disc,vid}* for sure should live in path... even like make* I think are  too generically named
<jdong> LucidFox: yuck :(
<jdong> LucidFox: they're bash scripts, right? Why don't we source a common file that sets up an expanded PATH for to*
<jdong> LucidFox: and yikes, tovid uses mplayer extensively, we should make that a Depends:
<LucidFox> that makes sense, I could look into the tovidgui code and see how it generates the scripts
<jdong> crimsun: re diverting the helper scripts, what do you recommend doing? Installing a binary called "makexml" into /usr/bin that is specific to generating DVD layouts is a bit unreasonable to me
<jdong> I agree that it's no excuse to  skip writing manpages, I meant that jokingly :)
<LucidFox> Wait.....
<LucidFox> so I need a manpage for _every_ script in /usr/share/tovid?
<jdong> LucidFox: would you expect the average user to need to call any of them?
<LucidFox> No
<jdong> LucidFox: I think manpages only for the scripts you've already listed in debian/control's long descriptions
<jdong> regardless of whether we divert them int /usr/share
<LucidFox> the average user _may_, however, use makexml
<jdong> because those are scripts that average users might need
<LucidFox> in scripts
<emgent> heya
<LucidFox> (if said users don't use the GUI)
<LucidFox> How about renaming them? tovid-makexml, tovid-makedvd...
<firefly2442> are the postinst and prerm scripts optional?
<jdong> LucidFox: that's also a good alternative
<jdong> LucidFox: or $origname.tovid
<crimsun> jdong: while avoiding namespace pollution is Good, consider whether the script(s) is useful to an unprivileged user /and/ is useful solely from the CLI.
<LucidFox> Renaming would require a _lot_ of patching, though :(
<tsmithe> hmm. i want to do something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/4148/ in my debian/rules, but it won't work, because of the way Make executes commands, i suppose. what could i do instead, or to fix it?
<tsmithe> i suppose it is clear what i am trying to achieve
<jdong> LucidFox: I think diverting + supplementing $PATH is easier for now...
<LucidFox> I think if the user is advanced enough to write scripts featuring tovid CLI commands, they might as well slap PATH=/usr/share/tovid:$PATH at the beginning
<jdong> LucidFox: agreed
<jdong> LucidFox: this should be mentioned in a README.Debian though
<LucidFox> Indeed.
<crimsun> tsmithe: why do they need to be in /usr/share/alsa/firmware in the first place?  Does using debian/*.install not suffice?
<LucidFox> So, we can divert make*, postproc and pymakexml, and leave the following in /usr/bin: idvid, tovid, tovid-*, todisc, tovidgui, todiscgui, and todraw
<LucidFox> (I'm not sure if todraw is even needed, frankly)
<tsmithe> crimsun, they don't need to, but i just want to preserve compatibility, and using symlinks is better than overwriting /usr/share/alsa/firmware/*
<tsmithe> i could just not bother, of course
<cyberix> I'm looking after first advocate for my package Malbolge. I've fixed all broblems that have been brought up. http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=malbolge
<crimsun> tsmithe: preserve compatibility with which Ubuntu releases?
<tsmithe> none :) so i suppose it won't matter; i don't need to fix other people's broken systems
<jdong> LucidFox: I agree with the diversions; let's leave todraw in there for now. I also feel it's a pretty pointless app but we are the packagers and it's not our job/jurisdiction to decide that :)
<crimsun> tsmithe: right.  [In any case, it would have been better to use debian/*.links; see dh_link(1).]
<sistpoty> superm1: heh, lost update... was just looking at libdlna as well
<superm1> sistpoty, well the more the merrier i suppose
<tsmithe> crimsun, ah yes i'd totally forgotten about dh_link; thanks
<crimsun> tsmithe: np
<mohbana> 1) ok since its not likely that wxDownload Fast is going to be included into hardy can we expect to see it in gusty? 2) how long does actually packing a program take?
<sistpoty> superm1: btw.: what do you mean with 4?
<superm1> sistpoty, dhslibs doesnt catch those dependencies
<superm1> sistpoty, so thats why he explicitly listed them
<sistpoty> superm1: which dependencies?
<superm1> sistpoty, and i couldnt get it to myself either, i suspect because libtool isn't used by the project
<emgent> sistpoty, heya
<sistpoty> hi emgent
<superm1> sistpoty, the dependencies on libdlna-dev
<superm1> sistpoty, eg libdlna0
<sistpoty> superm1: afaik there is no automatic way to get the dependencies for a -dev package
<sistpoty> superm1: it cannot be done through the dh_shlibdeps way, and I'm not aware of a different mechanism
<superm1> sistpoty, i had thought that they would be generated when you had a library*.la?
<sistpoty> superm1: from which tool?
<superm1> well I had thought dh_shlibdeps handled it when it worked on the .la, but i was mistaken i suppose :)
<sistpoty> it didn't do it some time ago at least... *g*
<cyberix> What are my odds of getting my package reviewed by two reviewers before revu day ends?
<crimsun> 50%.
<crimsun> either it will be reviewed by two, or it won't.
<cyberix> :-D
<asbin> superm1: the dh_shlibdeps generate the debian/*.substvars
<asbin> used in the debian/control file with "${shlibs:Depends}"
<asbin> but it's not handle the deps between bin and -dev package
<asbin> (can't find the man where I've read that ...)
<jdong> crimsun: oh btw do you feel like sponsoring yet another transmission release?
<jdong> :D
<superm1> okay, so I was mistaken there.  my apologies
<nixternal> man, the 3rd got here rather quickly...did you attempt to leave some work for me? :)
 * sistpoty didn't find anything about libtool stuff in there as well (and actually /me would have put *that* in a different program)
<nixternal> gotta do my work before the superbowl commercials kick in
<superm1> nixternal, there's plenty of stuff left for you
<superm1> worry not
<nixternal> dang, I was actually hoping for the opposite :p  anything need attention right now, a 2nd "yes", or something that hasn't been hit on yet?
<superm1> i was gonna look at tovid, but you can take it
<nixternal> roger
<yamal> Any motu willing to review the latest revision of http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=sabnzbdplus please? thanks.
<superm1> that and you should queue up opensg to build during the game nixternal
<superm1> it takes forever to build (which is why no one looks at it i suppose)
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> I can build that on my server and not even look at it
<tsmithe> i've uploaded a new upstream release of mscore to revu <http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=mscore> (a previous version is already included in hardy). persia, bddebian, you were the last reviewers, if you're interested in this new upload :) anyone else, feel free!
<crimsun> jdong: sure; URL?
<nixternal> superm1: tovid already has a "no" response with no new updates, so next then
<superm1> nixternal, oh sorry.  jdong had looked at it and said something to me, but i didnt click yet, i assumed it was a yes :)
<superm1> take opensg then i say
<nixternal> lovely, the first comment is "I have a super computer and it take more than 4 hours to build"
<jdong> crimsun: bug 187234
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187234 in transmission "New upstream version: 1.03" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187234
<jdong> the last dsc I posted
<nixternal> hey, I give him points for at least providing a warning
<tsmithe> also, superm1, (crimsun?), i've uploaded a new revision of alsa-firmware fixing all previously mentioned issues, if you want to check it out
<jdong> superm1: I thought you'd be interested in looking at my comments and possibly adding to them as the second reviewer :)
<tsmithe> crimsun, did you get my e-mail regarding the rationale against working on inclusion in l-r-m?
<nixternal> Possibly more to follow in ~ 4 hours.  <- hahaha persia :)
<crimsun> tsmithe: no, sorry.  (E-mail is the most unreliable method of reaching me, which is why I don't act as the bug contact on most of the source packages I work on.)
<tsmithe> crimsun, ah, well, basically, i decided that as it does not depend on kernel sources, nor is it kernel-version specific, i thought maintaining a chunk in l-r-m would not be worth the effort, especially when i had a functioning standalone package already
<crimsun> tsmithe: sounds sane enough
<tsmithe> :)
<Coper> Can someone review my new package http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=console-freecell
<LucidFox> jdong> tovid will have to have a hard dependency on ffmpeg as well - it's used by toyoutube
<jdong> LucidFox: ok, that's fine too :)
<LucidFox> I swear, if this gets into Ubuntu, I'll join upstream to rewrite todiscgui in something less out of the 90s than Tk.
<squentin> Anyone wants to look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=gmusicbrowser ?
<LucidFox> squentin> Now that I test-built it, it looks clean to me, but IANAMOTU
<squentin> LucidFox: ok thanks, any MOTU ?
<LucidFox> jdong> What should I do with manpages for diverted scripts?
<nixternal> opensg in the process of building now
<RainCT> squentin: looking :)
<squentin> thanks
<tsmithe> superm1, thanks for the advocation of alsa-firmware :) any other motu who wants to do the same would be much appreciated
<ScottK2> tsmithe: For that one a +1 from crimsun would be a really good thing.
<tsmithe> crimsun, if you have the time ^ :)
<asbin> my package (libdlna) was just been approved, thanks to sistpoty, superm1, and RainCT (thank you very much !!) ... what is ne next step ? Is it long to have it avalaible on the official repository ?
<DaveMorris> nixternal, I didn't wanna run it on the cluster at work
<sistpoty> asbin: usually the last one to approve it will upload it
<superm1> sistpoty, which i did
<asbin> sistpoty: yes, superm1did it
<sistpoty> asbin: then it will need to go through source new
<superm1> asbin, so you'll just need to hang tight now
<superm1> asbin, an archive admin has to ack it and put it into the right section
<sistpoty> asbin: i.e. a archive-admin will need to check again for copyright and other big errors
<sistpoty> asbin: the it gets built, and will need to go through binary new (usually w.o. much delay)
<asbin> sistpoty: ok ! good :)
<superm1> if there are any troubles either asbin or I will get an email, (if i do and asbin doesn't, i'll send you a copy)
<sistpoty> asbin: then you can install it (unless you use a mirror, which is always one day behind, like I do *g*)
<asbin> I have an other package to review (ushare), but it depend on libdlna0 and libdlna-dev packages ...
<asbin> any chances to have it on hardy at time ?
<superm1> asbin, i'm taking a look at that right now too
<nixternal> DaveMorris: if this thing needs a cluster for building, I QUIT :D
<asbin> superm1: you're the best
<nixternal> asbin: I have been telling him that for a while, so we might want to chill a little bit on that so his head doesn't get any bigger :p
<nixternal> I mean come on, who comes to a LUG even with a laptop that has those rabbit ears, tv antennae, on it? :D
<nixternal> s/even/event
<asbin> lol
<nixternal> superm1: speaking of which, I was watching TV yesterday and heard your last name on there...talking about a desert of course :)
<desertc> Can I ask some general terminology questions please?  When someone talks about a package namespace, do they refer to SONAME or the package name?  Or something else?
<desertc> maybe it would have been more clear to say, an application's namespace
<LucidFox> jdong> reuploaded tovid
<sistpoty> desertc: sorry, got just disconnected
<superm1> nixternal, yeah its a liquor
<superm1> its very good
<superm1> i've made it in the past
<superm1> its spelled a little differently though
<nixternal> ahh, didn't know that...but I was like hey! that's Mario's last nmae
<superm1> limoncello is the liquor
<superm1> limonciello is the last name
<nixternal> pronounced the same though?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> it comes from the same area that my family comes from
<nixternal> ya, I only heard them say, didn't see how they spelled it
<superm1> well if you are ever at an event that they have it, be sure to try some
<superm1> if i can get a hold of some more grappa from my family soon, i'll make it again
<RainCT> squentin: commented
<superm1> when something is sitting at MANUALDEPWAIT, is there a cron job that goes through to check for those depends again, or is that literally manual waiting for someone to touch it?
<ScottK2> superm1: IIRC it's not really manual.
<superm1> okay that's good. thanks
<hellboy195> Hey guys. A config.guess is modified every time ./configure was called right?
<mohbana> 1) ok since its not likely that wxDownload Fast is going to be included into hardy can we expect to see it in gusty? 2) how long does actually packing a program take?
<mohbana> hey guys are we going to see eclipse 3.3 in hardy?
<RainCT> yamal: sabnzbdplus advocated :)
<RainCT> hellboy195: I think so
<hellboy195> RainCT: thx, because I'm doing a merge and the debdiff shows me things I haven't changed at all and all in the config.guess file
<RainCT> mohbana: 2) depending on the program.. somewhat between 20 minutes to days.. :P
<RainCT> hellboy195: yes, just remove the stuff that you didn't change from the debdiff
<hellboy195> mohbana: well, eclipse 3.3 isn't even in Sid -.-
<ScottK2> RainCT: You've done one in 20 minutes?
<ScottK2> 1 hour is my best.
<RainCT> ScottK2: no, but I guess that one-script packages, metapackages and such don't need much more :P
<jdong> ScottK2: I guess it's possible with a very clean upstream
<hellboy195> RainCT: sure?
<yamal> great! thanks, RainCT :)
<jdong> ScottK2: and a lot of trust with them, too :)
 * sistpoty is now off again (cooking, enjoying the sunday evening)... cya
<jdong> mohbana: as I've answered this before, not at this rate unless someone steps up to the job
<jdong> mohbana: eclipse tends to be very difficult to package
<ScottK2> I think debian/copyright took me about 30 of the 60 minutes.
<hellboy195> ScottK: what if I leave the changes in the debdiff? anything wrong with it?
<ScottK2> hellboy195: Context please?
<RainCT> hellboy195: yes, that the reviewer might not like it
<hellboy195> ScottK: ah sry. false guy :\
<hellboy195> RainCT: k, I'll delete the changes. thx :)
<jdong> jeez deluge takes forever to build
<hellboy195> RainCT: also the timestamp?
<RainCT> hellboy195: yes
<hellboy195> :)
<RainCT> hellboy195: everything that you didn't touch yourself
<jpatrick> ...
 * jdong is a big confused by backports testers
<jdong> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gutsy-backports/+bug/177692/comments/1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177692 in gutsy-backports "Please backport fftw3 3.1.2-3ubuntu1 from hardy" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<jdong> Built with prevu, installed..everything seems to work fine, even packages that depends from fftw3 (line zynaddsubfx) removed when I'd installed libfftw3-3
<jdong> err... wait... WHAT was that last part?
<jdong> obviously we all have different things that we call "fine" :)
<ScottK2> Yeah
<pochu> "Hey, this backport conflicted with the kernel so I removed it and it installed fine, please backport it kthxbye!"
<jdong> :D pretty much
<jdong> "Basically all the reverse deps are uninstallable now, it's working great! please backport"
<pochu> heh
<pochu> Who cares about reverse dependencies? ;)
<ScottK2> fine == as expected maybe?
<jdong> Maybe. At any rate I set it to incomplete asking for the commenter to elaborate
<jdong> I hope I'm misunderstanding him
<ScottK2> BTW, I'm about ready to embark on another round of clamav.  Dapper seems to have gone just fine.
<jdong> ScottK2: fun :)
<ScottK2> That was the hardest one.
<ScottK2> Speaking of reverse dependencies.
<ScottK2> jdong: I think that the process we're using for clamav could be a model for other wanted library backports.
<jdong> ScottK2: what specifically is the process being used?
<desertc> When you build a package from source, it ends up being for your architecture.  Just curious, but how does this package ultimately become available for all other architectures?
<superm1> desertc, buildd's of each architecture
<superm1> they each will build the source package
 * jdong approves the firefox-3.0 backport pair. Let the crack ensue
<asbin> superm1: nex upload/comments for ushare package
<asbin> *new
<ScottK2> jdong: We have a wiki to track test progress.  All needed packages are built against the new lib in a ppa so testers don't have to make there own.  Once we've got full test coverage, then the backport can be executed.
<ScottK2> jdong: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Clamav and https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clamav/+archive
<ScottK2> It's not a small effort.
<jdong> ScottK2: that's beautiful, and I believe it can scale well to libraries with an isolated pocket of reverse dependencies AND it's acceptable to break compatibility
<jdong> ScottK2: something like clamav, sure, but for ffmpeg, even if revdeps were rebuilt I still wouldn't like to break libav{format,codec}'s ABI/API for the potential of 3rd party software building on it
<ScottK2> jdong: Agreed, but right now the policy is "No libraries".  I think we can relax that a bit and use this as a pointer (or for non-library packages with lots of rdpends).
<jdong> ScottK2: The wiki page I believe is looser than no libraries
<jdong> #
<jdong> New versions of libraries are strongly discouraged:
<jdong>    1.
<jdong>       If the new version does not break its API and ABI, then it should be fine.
<jdong>    2.
<jdong>       If there is an API/ABI breakage, but it only affects few (1 or 2) packages that can be fixed by rebuilding or backporting, an exception can be made.
<ScottK2> OK.  Fair enough.
<ScottK2> So I didn't break the rules when I did clamav.  Darn.
<jdong> ScottK2: the clamav process is more like the way I'd like to see #2 handled for n >> 2
<ScottK2> Yeah.
<nixternal> opensg building for 1 hour now
<nixternal> 3 to go? :)
<nixternal> stay tuned
<ScottK2> nixternal: You could start a build of pypy and eclipse in parallel if you need to warm up the room.
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> my server fans are in over drive
<nixternal> and you know how my 64 desktop is acting with scribus
<ScottK2> Yeah.
<nixternal> but I should try another package and see if it behaves differently
<martoss> hi all,
<nixternal> actually, I built kdelibs on it this morning just fine
<martoss> what should I do if a package want's to create /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/eric4plugins?
<ScottK2> martoss: Are you messing with eric?
<nixternal> w00t, eric4!
<martoss> yepp
<ScottK2> eric 4 is already in the archive
<nixternal> I hope so, we (I) need Eric 4 badly in the repos
<nixternal> is it?
<ScottK2> Yeah.  I did it last week or the week before.
<martoss> porting the 4.0.4 to 4.1.0
<nixternal> ahh so it is still in new then
<nixternal> ScottK2: you are my hero!
<martoss> ScottK, so you packaged it already?
<ScottK2> nixternal: No.  In the archive https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/eric/4.0.4-1ubuntu1
<ScottK2> martoss: I merged 4.0.4 so it worked in Ubuntu
<ScottK2> It was packaged by Debian.
<martoss> yes, but guidon (the debian maintainer) was asking me if I could do the 4.1.0
<ScottK2> Ah.
<martoss> which came out  today ;-)
<doofy`> Theres about 50 different packaging guides... where does everyone suggest I start?
<nixternal> hrmm, isn't showing up with apt-cache
<ScottK2> martoss: Give me a link to your .dsc and I'll have a look at it.
<martoss> can I create a dsc if packaging fails?
<ScottK2> martoss: debuild -S just makes a source package.
<martoss> ah, ok ...
<cyberix> /me is hoping to get his package malbolge approved before freeze. Please give me any feedback. Advocating would be appreciated too. ;-) http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=malbolge
<martoss> ok, uploading it to revu atm.
<jdong> Ok, all Confirmed status gutsy-backports have been processed
<dcordero> hi
<martoss> ScottK2, ok is up
<dcordero> when is freezen hardy?
<jpatrick> dcordero: 14th
<dcordero> thanks
<vorian> afternoon all :)
<ScottK2> martoss: Where?
<martoss> oh, i used my standard revu dput profile...
<ScottK2> Ah.  OK.  Leave a comment that it's not up there to try and get uploaded and shouldn't be reviewed.
<martoss> I see...
<ScottK2> martoss: Got it
<doofy`> i'm trying to run debuild -S and im getting gpg: [stdin]: clearsign failed: secret key not available at the end... my key is in my environment variables in ~/.bashrc
<dcordero> doofy`, do you have .gnupg ?
<dcordero> ~/.gnupg i mean
<doofy`> yep theres a few things in there
<dcordero> mmm debuild -S asked you by your phrase for your key?
<ScottK2> slangasek: Would you be up for a qa upload in Debian to clear an RC bug?
<doofy`> i can paste the whole build output to a pastebin or something if that helps? I'm just trying to learn this stuff so im not really sure what the whole process is doing anyways ;)
<dcordero> ok, great idea :)
<doofy`> while im doing this im a little confused about a few things... dh_make is just setting up all the necesarry files in debian/ correct?
<ScottK2> Yes.
<ScottK2> Often many more than necessary
<doofy`> appears so :)
<vemon> is it ok to put a package into my ppa when thre are still some problems with the licensing of "recipes" included with the package. i mean if a gpl2 licensed soft synth package doesn't say anything specific about the synth patches shipped with it
<vemon> (the stuff should be public domain or something similar if licensed)
<rexbron> Hey everyone, I am looking to get two packages reviewed: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=openlibraries and http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=openfx
<squentin> I've made the changes suggested by RainCT, anyone to review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=gmusicbrowser ?
<doofy`> im also getting Could not find hello-debhelper_2.1.1.orig.tar.gz
<doofy`>  with dh_make... i can fix that by renaming the tarball to that that I downloaded and extracted, but im a little confused as to whats going on with the orig stuff?
<asbin> superm1: new upload/comment for ushare package :)
<dcordero> doko, .orig.tar.gz is create with dh_make if you indicate to dh_make the tar.gz you have, for example: dh_make -e your@email.com -f ../hello.tar.gz
<ScottK2> dcordero: doofy`, not doko.
<doofy`> i knew he was talking to me :) I suppose what im confused about is what the orig is used for
<dcordero> ups
<doofy`> to make diffs?
<dcordero> my tab failed :)
<doofy`> so for example you would download the original, dh_make it... then make necesarry pathches and build it with pdebuild or debuild?
<dcordero> the orig.tar.gz alway contain the original fails without the changes that you do for create the package
<dcordero> files*
<doofy`> just to have as a reference? or is it actually used in the building process?
<superm1> asbin, only this is use dh_installman instead i'd say
<superm1> or package.manpages
<superm1> in the debian/directory
<doofy`> dcordero, http://pastebin.ca/890536 there is the output of debuild -S
<superm1> makes it easier to add new pages, and possibly sections
<dcordero> doofy`, check character by character that you are using exactly the same name and email that you have in your gpg key
<doofy`> where is the GPG key kept?
<dcordero> do you use gnome?
<dcordero> i suggest you "seahorse" for your keys
<doofy`> dcordero, yes
<dcordero> i have to go
<doofy`> alright ill check the key, thanks a lot
<ScottK2> martoss: Looks like modDir is set to the wrong place.  Look at the 4.0.4 package for where the plugins should go.
<desertc> Regarding the proposed Mumble package: I am unsure on what the Ubuntu MOTU Team's position is any more.  My impression was that a new version of Speex was required, so that Mumble would not need it's own embedded libraries.
<martoss> ScottK, ok
<desertc> So, I have been working with the groups involved to determine what needed to be done to get the latest Speex libraries in place.
<doofy`> .dsc are just package files? They can be either source or binary correct?
<desertc> Now however, I get the feeling we are going to move forward with putting the present Mumble into Hardy even with the embedded Speex libraries.  This is because (1) it sounds like Mumble actually needs an unreleased 1.2~beta4, and (2) Mumble package was just approved today in REVU
<desertc> All of this change in direction is fine and good, but I wonder if I should be working on the new Speex library packages, or not.
<jmspeex> 1) There's no such thing as 1.2-beta4
<desertc> jmspeex: Exactly
<jmspeex> and never will be...
<jmspeex> What Mumble depends on is hooks it put to break the abstraction on some features.
<desertc> Well, replace 'unreleased 1.2~beta4' with  'an unreleased version', I guess
<geser> doofy`: .dsc belongs to source packages
<jmspeex> The author is trying to convince me to add some of these to libspeexdsp itself, but we'll see
<DRebellion> Could someone give me a pointer to a guide/faq on how one would go about porting a debian package to ubuntu?
<Adri2000> doofy`: a debian source package is usually a .orig.tar.gz + a .diff.gz + a .dsc. the orig is the original tarball provided by upstream. the .diff.gz is basically the content of the debian/ directory (actually it's all what is needed for the package), and the .dsc is a text file containing some information about the package
<jmspeex> desertc: What I mean is that it's not something that's in the Speex svn/git, but something he did himself
<ScottK2> jmspeex: It's certainly make distro's lives easier only having to support one copy of speex.
<jmspeex> ScottK: What happens is that Mumble uses a *customized* version of Speex, not just a prerelease.
 * Fujitsu prepares the weapons.
<doofy`> the .diff.gz would contain source changes too?
<Adri2000> yes
<ScottK2> jmspeex: I understand.  I was expressing a hope that the need for those customizations would go away.  I don't know if that's a reasonable hope or not.
<doofy`> so sudo pbuilder build ../*.dsc builds the binary... what does it do with it once its built?
<jmspeex> ScottK: It's reasonable, but I can't say whether it'll actually happen. We need to find a way to put the features he needs without ending up restricting the implementation
<desertc> jmspeex: This seems like an opportunity to get Debian/Ubuntu off that developmental and experimental Speex version that seems to have been embraced for the last several years.
<jmspeex> Another option is to mark that part of the API as "unstable", but then we'll run into the same kind of problem as before
<DRebellion> doofy`: puts it in /var/cache/pbuilder/result/
<slicer> jmspeex: I can adapt :)
<doofy`> DRebellion, as a .deb correct?
<DRebellion> doofy`: yes
<jmspeex> slicer: first, is st->ps really useful?
<slicer> jmspeex: I've done so all through the different 1.1 and lately the SVN releases. I can guarantee that when you release an updated API for Speex, there will be an updated version of Mumble to use it :)
<DRebellion> Could someone give me a pointer to a guide/faq on how one would go about porting a debian package to ubuntu? Or at least give a newbie some guidance ;)
<slicer> jmspeex: Perhaps we should move the patch-techincal discussion to #speex?
<jmspeex> slicer: second, would st->prop be enough for the AEC instead of st->W?
<jmspeex> slicer: OK
<desertc> jmspeex: I know I am speaking out of my place here, but maybe it is time to stabilize 1.2 and start on 1.4 ?  Seems like your concerns are whether you can change those exposed APIs that slicer wants.
<desertc> Just tossing the idea out there.  :-)
<doofy`> I'm a little confused as to what happens when you want to modify the upstream tarball you downloaded... You download it, extract it, dh_make it so you end up with the orig. Then you would modify it and debuild it. You end up with a .diff.gz and a .dsc. Where do are your source changes found?
<ScottK2> in the diff.gz
<jmspeex> desertc: You're indeed speaking out of your place
<doofy`> ScottK2, so then what is done with that stuff? Uploaded to bzr? and is just the .diff.gz that is sent?
<vemon> shouldn't that be attached to a launchpad bug?
<vemon> the diff.gz i mean
<doofy`> ah yes
<doofy`> im just trying to get a feel for how this whole process works
<RainCT> DRebellion: nothing :)
<DRebellion> RainCT: just download the debian source, edit versions, and re-compile for ubuntu? :)
<RainCT> DRebellion: no, request a sync and an archive admin will copy the sources into Ubuntu (and the binary will be recompiled)
<RainCT> DRebellion: that is, what you said, but without editing the changelog (version) :)
 * DRebellion is slightly confused
<doofy`> once diffs are uploaded to launchpad are they reviewed and then added to compilation servers or what?
<DRebellion> RainCT: can you elaborate a bit>
<RainCT> DRebellion: Ubuntu is using *exactly* the same packages as they are in Debian whenever this is possible, they are just rebuilded but the source is left intact
<doofy`> err that was confusing... forget that question
<DRebellion> RainCT: okay, so how can I get a debian package into ubuntu?
<RainCT> !sync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RainCT> DRebellion: just report a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu with the title "Please sync <package name> <version> from Debian unstable (<main/contrib/nonfree>)", explain in the description what it is and say that it isn't already in Ubuntu (if it isn't) and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors to it
<DRebellion> RainCT: ok, thanks
<RainCT> squentin: advocated :)
<asbin> can someone please review my package http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=ushare ? needs 1 more advocating :)
<squentin> RainCT: great, thanks :), anyone else wants to examine it : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=gmusicbrowser ?
<squentin> btw, I'm surprised we don't get mail when someone comments on our package. Any reason why it is so ?
<superm1> RainCT, might be better telling in the future of the requestsync tool alternatively?
<superm1> that way to make sure they get *everything* necessary in the bug
<RainCT> squentin: because not everybody would like that
<ScottK2> squentin: There's a ML you can subscribe to where all the comments go
<squentin> ok, I'll take a look
<mok0> ScottK: bug 188746
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188746 in ubuntu "[needs-merge] courier_0.58.0.20080127-1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188746
<mok0> ScottK2: ^^^
 * ScottK2 looks
<ScottK2> mok0: It has a lot of .po file cruft in it that'll have to be removed.
<mok0> ScottK2: There were diffs in a whole bunch of po files
<doofy`> ScottK, .diff.gz just contains information about the changes correct? Im looking at it and it doesn't contain any source. The source is still kept in its original directory to be uploaded later or what?
<mok0> doofy`: yes, source is extra
<doofy`> so when/how does source get commited to ubuntu? and how to people review launchpad bug pathches if the actual source isnt uploaded?
<doofy`> well to the universe that is
<vemon> the motu's download the original sources according to debian/watch or another files in debian/
<ScottK2> doofy`: We get the source from the archives and then look at your changes.
<ScottK2> mok0: Yes, but if you look, you'll see that most of them aren't actual changes.
<vemon> (my answer was for new upstream versions.. :D)
<doofy`> hmm this is confusing... so if i needed to patch a bug where would i start?
<mok0> ScottK2: They have changes in the "Report-Msgid-Bugs-To:" field
<mok0> ScottK2: I must have misunderstood what to do
<rexbron> doofy`: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/Debdiff
<mok0> ScottK2: I just went through the list and resolved the conflicts
<vemon> doofy`, get the source, build it w/ dpkg-buildpackage (now you have build-tree dir), make your changes to the build tree, check that it builds, make clean, create diff and add it as a patch to debian/patches, modify changelog and build the new source package
<ScottK2> mok0: Is that's all that's left?
<rexbron> doofy`: once you have a debdiff (note that any patches should be using the patchsys of the package if there is one), attach it to the LP bug report and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsers
<mok0> ScottK2: yeah
<mok0> I can see the debdiff contains a bunch of stuff; I don't know why
<vemon> doofy, that's how i do it. there really isn't one and only way to do it :)
<mok0> ScottK2: Ah, the debdiff is wrong
<doofy`> vemon, what do you mean add it as a path to debian/patches
<vemon> doofy`, if you intend to make changes to the original package then you should create a patch with the diff tool and put it to debian/patches
<dcordero> hi
<ScottK2> mok0: Courier really messes with the tools.  Get your debdiff to where you understand the why of what's in there.  The "Report-Msgid-Bugs-To:" stuff isn't needed.  That'll get regenerated by LP.
<vemon> i mean to the original distribution, changes that are made under the debian/ inside the source package are not made into patches in debian/patches dir :D
<mok0> ScottK2: I see
<mok0> ScottK2: I have to start over, then
<vemon> doofy, i'm probably too tired to make any sense at the moment :) you should read the packaging guide. it's not as clear as it could be but pretty much covers fixing bugs
<ScottK2> mok0: You aren't the first one I've given courier to as a torture test (ask nixternal).
<mok0> ScottK2: Evil :-)
<nixternal> hehe
<mok0> ScottK2: The file ja.po has som real changes
<doofy`> vemon, most packages would be uploaded to bzr?
<mok0> so, nixternal what's the trick?
<vemon> doofy, well.. if i've patched a package i've just attached it to the launchpad bug which i've fixed
<vemon> never tried bzr
<vemon> maybe someone could enlighten when to use bzr?
<rexbron> bzr is more useful for when you are the maintainer of a package
<rexbron> and team maintenence of a package
<ScottK2> mok0: There are a couple of those, IIRC.
 * rexbron is sad that neither his message to -motu or -devel-discuss re: rpath have had any responces
<ScottK2> bzr would probably be fine if it weren't yet another VCS that I have to learn just for Ubuntu.
 * mok0 knows nothing about the po system :-(
 * mok0 doesn't understand how all these diffs come about
<vemon> use trial & error. it's pretty effective :D
<ScottK2> mok0: Go through and delete the ones that aren't meaningful and that's all you need to do with .po's really.
<mok0> ScottK2: you mean edit the debdiff?
<ScottK2> mok0: Yes
<ScottK2> As long as you remove entire chunks of diff it's safe.
<ScottK2> That or edit just within a single line.
<mok0> ScottK2: I just don't understand why these chunks appear
<mok0> ScottK2: because I did not introduce any changes there
<ScottK2> I wish I had a good answer.  My guess is tool chain differences.
<mok0> ScottK2: the .po files are the "source" files, right?
<ScottK2> I think so.  I've got to run out, so maybe someone else can answer.
<mok0> ScottK2: ok see you later
<asbin> is there any MOTU here ?
<RainCT> !ask > asbin
<asbin> OK :)
<asbin> I'm quite new here :p sorry
<cyberix> !ask > cyberix
<RAOF> That's OK.  Everyone's new once.
<asbin> When is the "Last REVU Day" ? this sunday ? more days ? ...
<RAOF> Today!
<RAOF> Right now.
<asbin> but today in US, Europe, Japan ?
<asbin> :p
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> If it's Monday, your time, it's revu day.
<asbin> because in Japan it's monday already ...
<MetalMusicAddict> ScottK: Thanx for the Scribus fix.
<asbin> and when it will end ?
<cyberix> I hope my package is ok already as I've fixed all the issues I've been told about. How ever, if there is something wrong I'd like to start working on it as soon as possible. Could someone take a look? I'm eager to get it into Hardy as I told the upstream developers I was going to.
<RAOF> When it is no longer Monday anywhere.
<asbin> RAOF: I see ...
<cyberix> I'm not sure how many Ubuntu-motus live in Pago Pago. :-D
<cyberix> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=malbolge
<cyberix> Malbolge may sound a complicated topic. How ever the software and the package should be fairly simple.
<asbin> can someone please review my package http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=ushare ? it already has 1 advocating :)
<slangasek> ScottK2: QA upload> sure
<RainCT> asbin: I'll look at it tomorrow if it hasn't yet a 2nd advocate
 * RainCT is off now, good night
<asbin> RainCT: thank you !!
<nixternal> 4 hours for opensg is almost complete..I am finally seeing dh_installs
<Lutin> DktrKranz: is it you who added the DaD comment on pd-zexy ?
<crimsun> nixternal: better hope you don't have --fail-missing
<nixternal> all I am doing is double checking the build
<DktrKranz> Lutin, probable
<Lutin> DktrKranz: why not asking for a sync instead ?
<DktrKranz> Lutin, basically because it contains the identical fix we have in 2.1-1ubuntu1
<Lutin> DktrKranz: indeed. and as this is the only ubuntu change, I don't really see the point
<DktrKranz> I didn't want to add burden to ubuntu-archive when there is really no need to do
<nixternal> DaveMorris: you still around?
 * RainCT decided that he will have a look at asbin's package today, now that he finished his homework :P
 * asbin is happy
<nixternal> DaveMorris: just so you know, I didn't find any build, install, uninstall, reinstall issues with your package and you have fixed everything persia asked of you...so I will go ahead and upload since superm1 also gave his advocation
<blueyed> Is it ok to ask for revu with an incomplete debian/copyright file? I have the luck to have it all messy with those (lots of different copyrights, incompatible licenses). But I think to get this finished/cleaned up in the next days.
<blueyed> I'm packaging jedit and there are so many different copyright, e.g. for different macros included..
<RainCT> blueyed: shouldn't be a problem, just leave a comment telling that the copyright file isn't complete and that you are working on it
<blueyed> Fine, so I'll upload it in an hour or so.
<blueyed> btw: if there are files e.g. (c)2003 by foo and other (c)2005 by foo, do you have to list them separately, or is the year not so important then?
<blueyed> i.e. can you group files (c)2001, (c)2003 and (c)2000-2005 with (c)2000-2005?
<rexbron> blueyed: Are they from the same author and work?
<blueyed> yes
<rexbron> Then that should be ok
<blueyed> phew.. at least something..
<RainCT> asbin: the source looks great but I can't build it.. :(
<RainCT> ah
<RainCT> is it possible to install arbitrary .deb's with «pbuilder login»?
<RainCT> or rather.. how can I get a .deb into the pbuilder environment?
<blueyed> RainCT: yes, but you should save-after-login. You can also use a local archive (that's what I'm doing). Documented somewhere on the wiki
<RainCT> blueyed: do you know how I can get the .deb into the pbuilder environment?
<blueyed> RainCT: upload it to the local archive and then use that in pbuilder's sources.list.. or login with save-after-login and install it.
<asabil> hi all
<asabil> reviews ?
<asabil> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=libgee
<RainCT> blueyed: ah ok, thanks
<emgent> heya
<slangasek> does anyone have any insight into why the changelog entry for openldap2.3 2.4.7-4 (e.g., /usr/share/doc/libldap-2.4-2/changelog.Debian.gz) didn't close bug #185257 in LP?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185257 in openldap2.3 "E: slapd: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 - "checkpoint" must occur after "suffix"" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185257
<slangasek> heh, ^^ ubotu is showing the state of the linked Debian bug, interesting
<persia> slangasek: The syntax looks right, but sometimes gets confused.  Did the .changes file have a Launchpad-Bugs-Closed: header?
<geser> slangasek: I guess it because LP acts on the Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed (or whatever the field is named) in the .changes file and the mail to hardy-changes doesn't show that the field was set
<geser> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/hardy-changes/2008-January/005469.html doesn't show it
<persia> slangasek: Did you by any chance generate the .changes file on a Debian system?
<RainCT> asbin: nice :)
<slangasek> persia: it was a synced package; the synced .changes would have been generated on drescher...
<geser> persia: doesn't the sync script generate a fake .changes file?
<slangasek> so I guess that's a bug in sync-source
<persia> slangasek: In that case, I'd suspect the sync script doesn't parse for LP: #nnnnnn and add the right header.
<persia> geser: Yes, which would be the issue.
<RainCT> if I upload a package which build-depends on another packages which was uploaded some hours ago, the build servers will wait for the dependency to be build, right?
<slangasek> persia: yeah, looking at the source of sync-source, I can confirm this is the bug, thanks
<geser> RainCT: they should
<RainCT> asbin: uploaded :)
<RainCT> geser: ok, thx
<RainCT> good night
<DaveMorris> nixternal: thanks
 * StevenK finally gets home, after travelling for ~ 30 hours
<Fujitsu> Hi StevenK
 * StevenK waves
#ubuntu-motu 2009-01-26
<RAOF__> HorizonXP: Masters Of The Universe.
<HorizonXP> oh lol
<HorizonXP> so i'm trying to recompile PHP5, because apparently the PDO built-in doesn't support PDO_Informix
<coppro> install the build-deps, file a bug if it won't build, assuming you haven't seriously messed up your compilation environment
<HorizonXP> well, compiling works so far, but I can't seem to get rid of PDO. i need the right configure options. I did the following command:
<HorizonXP> DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="--with-mysql --with-apxs2=/usr/bin/apxs2 --with-curl --with-xsl --disable-pdo --without-sqlite" fakeroot debian/rules binary
<HorizonXP> does that replace the configure options in debian/rules, or just append to them?
<RAOF__> You're misunderstanding what DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS is for.
<RAOF__> Neither.  DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS is a list of things like 'noopt', 'nostrip', 'parallel=3', etc.
<HorizonXP> oh.
<RAOF__> You want to fiddle with debian/rules.  If it's using debhelper the ./configure call will be obivous.  If it's using CDBS, you need to work out the black magics.
<pochu> you want DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS
<RAOF__> Have a goat handy.
<pochu> (for CDBS)
<HorizonXP> so it's apparently debhelper
<HorizonXP> that should be easier
<directhex> keep the goat, just in case
<HorizonXP> well, i haven't eaten at all today
<HorizonXP> so gonna have dinner and get back to it. be back later
<directhex> goat curry!
 * HorizonXP mouth waters
<HorizonXP> not today. it's chicken curry actually (no joke)
<radix> curry is a wonderful idea
<anakron> hi all
<anakron> i wanna know if someone here use firestarter
<anakron> or
<anakron> gksu
<anakron> if someone use firestarter, is it for an administrator or for a user with sudoers habilities
<anakron> ?
<anakron> can someone answer?
<dtchen> anakron: there's really no difference between the former and the latter
<anakron> its a little different
<anakron> one is root
<anakron> the other can be like root if root give him privilieges
<dtchen> anakron: in either case, euid == 0
<anakron> :)
<anakron> ok ok
<anakron> im asking because in firestarter.desktop
<anakron> its added in Exec
<anakron> gksu -X -c firestarter
<anakron> but gksu does not have this options
<anakron> and i was asking if it correct to change it to : gksu -S firestarter
<anakron> and then it will run asking users(included in sudoers file) pass
<anakron> :) that was
<dtchen> i would hope that passing -S is unnecessary
<anakron> mm
<dtchen> is there documentation of firestarter behaving in a broken manner if one backend is used vice another?
<anakron> in that case is better to use gksudo
<anakron> mm
<anakron> ok
<anakron> one question
<dtchen> gksu by itself should do the right thing based on the gconf key
<anakron> nono
<anakron> ok
<anakron> thanks
<anakron> hey, if im interested in mentoring
<anakron> asking for
<anakron> i must sent an email to
<anakron> i must sent an email to
<anakron> motu-mentoring-reception@reponses.net
<dtchen> correct
<anakron> :-) ok thanks
<dtchen> yw
<anakron> one more
<HorizonXP> ok back, so i'm trying to reconfigure the PHP5 package so that it doesn't compile PDO support into PHP directly, so I can use the PECL modules.
<anakron> what i can do if a patch is applied to my source package and i can't apply my change
<HorizonXP> in debian/rules, i see a bunch of CFLAGS that seem to set those options. is there not a way to just override those configure options?
<dtchen> anakron: meaning conflicting patches? it's normally best to use upstream's patch [for maintenance rationale]
<dtchen> anakron: if you don't mean conflicting patches but just fuzz changes, you can normally rediff your change/patch
<anakron> mm
<anakron> editing the patch?
<anakron> making a debdiff of the changes that ill apply to the patch?
<dtchen> you certainly could edit the patch directly using a variety of utilities in the patchutils package
<anakron> ok
<dtchen> if the source package has a patching system (e.g., cdbs, quilt), use that instead
<anakron> how i can know it
<dtchen> look at debian/control:^Build-Depends
<dtchen> you may also need to look at debian/rules
<anakron> dpatch
<anakron> dpatch in both
<anakron> mm so i must use dpatch-edit-patch
<anakron> the problem was that th old desktop file use "su-to-root" with -X -c
<anakron> but when the patch owner change it , he does not take out -X -c
<anakron> and gksu does not have any option like these
<dtchen> normally that can be migrated directly to gksu (without any options)
<anakron> yes
<anakron> how can i do it
<dtchen> is there any particular reason why you're dropping su-to-root? are you trying to remove menu as a dependency?
<anakron> now it says, after i do "dpatch-edit-patch 21-gksu.patch
<anakron> no
<anakron> it was done
<anakron> im taking out "-X -c"
<anakron> ok
<anakron> after doing dpatch appears
<anakron> Now launching an interactive shell in your work directory. Edit your files...
<anakron> can you explain it please?
<anakron> i need to know "HOW"
<dtchen> just modify the desktop file, then exit 0
<dtchen> you might want to take a lok at dpatch-edit-patch(1)
<anakron> but editing the desktop file
<anakron> it will change the patch?
<anakron> ok thanks!
<anakron> thanks for your patience
<Turl> hi
<Turl> what does W: specto source: debhelper-but-no-misc-depends mean?
<bddebian> It means the package uses debhelper but doesn't have a depends on ${misc:Depends}
<Turl> so I should add ${misc:Depends} then?
<bddebian> Yep
<Turl> on build depends, am I right?
<bddebian> No, in the binary package, Depends:  Should be next to ${shlib:Depends} if it uses it.
<Turl> it's a python program, so I guess it doesn't use it
<bddebian> Ah, but it uses ${python:Depends}, right?
<Turl> yep
<bddebian> Just add it after that :)
<Turl> Depends: ${misc:Depends}, ${python:Depends}, python-gtk2, python-glade2, ....
<Turl> ok?
<bddebian> I would normally ${python:Depends}, ${misc:Depends} but it shouldn't matter.
<Turl> I wanted to keep all the python things together (there are more python- packages)
<Turl> also, there is dpkg-source: aviso: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but there is no XSBC-Original-Maintainer field
<Turl> the version is -0ubuntu2~ppa1, iirc this indicates there's no debian package for it, so why does it complain?
<bddebian> I don't think it can differentiate, but I'm not sure about that one.
<Turl> it's harmless then
<HorizonXP> hey guys, so i'm trying to recompile PHP5. I'm trying to get PDO_Informix to install, and I figured out that I can just compile it as an extension directly. but how do I get configure to pick it up? my documentation is saying to use buildconf --force
<fabrice_sp> ScottK, sorry for the late answer (if you are still there). I spli the pacakge this way to avoid lintian warning with both packages (no man page in DVDStyler of desktop command not found, ...)
<ScottK> fabrice_sp: OK.  Reasonable enough.
<ScottK> fabrice_sp: Since dvdstyler depends on the data package it would have been OK, but not a big deal.
<fabrice_sp> ScottK, you're right. At first, I put recommend instead of depends, but dvdstyler alone was hardly usable (a lot of errors). I just wanted to have a really clean package(from a lintian stand point :-) At the end, the package size has been divided by 2
<ScottK> Good enough.
<ScottK> The most correct way to do it would have been to move all the arch all data to the -data package and add lintian overrides, but I think it's not a big deal.
<fabrice_sp> you mean non-arch to data, right? This was the first thing I did (usr/bin from in dvdstyler and usr/share in dvdstyler-data)
<fabrice_sp> ScottK, I'm changing the package to put usr/bin in dvdstyler and usr/share in dvdstyler-data, and I'll upload again in few minutes (and will have to re-ask mok0 for his advocate :-) )
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Add the lintian overrides too then.
<ScottK> fabrice_sp: Please test build before you upload.
<fabrice_sp> yes. I didn't thought about the overrides (and I also always do a sbuild before uploading. That's why I will last a bit :-) )
<ScottK> OK.  If I'm not still up when you're done I'll advocate it tomorrow.
<fabrice_sp> ok. Thanks
<fabrice_sp> ScottK, as I move .desktop file and icon to dvdstyler-data, I should call dh_icons in binary-indep, right?
<ScottK> Yes.  I think that's right.
<fabrice_sp> ok.
<dholbach> good morning
<fabrice_sp> Good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hiya fabrice_sp!
<btm> After I upload a package to revu, and add a link to it to the bug (tagged with needs-packaging), do I need to do anything else to notify someone that it's ready (email a list) or do MOTU folks just queue through the needs-packaging bugs?
<fabrice_sp> btm, reviewers go through REVU, in the "Needs review" view. As you can see, there is quite a lot of packages there already, so the better your package is, the quicker it will be
<btm> fabrice_sp: do I need to do anything in revu to flag a package so it shows up in 'needs review'?
<fabrice_sp> btm, no. Just upload it to revu.
<btm> When I set the maintainer field to motu and moved my name to XSBC-Original-Maintainer in control, revu started throwing lintian errors about this being an NMU. Is this normal?
<fabrice_sp> btm, it's because your version number is not correct
<btm> Got it. When I set distribution to jaunty in changelog I get 'bad-ubuntu-distribution-in-changes-file
<btm> set distribution to my current distribution (intrepid) and that lintian error went away.
<iulian> btm: Change it back to jaunty and ignore that error.
<btm> iulian: gotcha
<btm> revu gives an automatic comment of (legal), clicking on it shows a few files marked UNKNOWN, one with a copyright line. In the file it's clearly marked GPL though. Do I need to resolve these?
<fabrice_sp> btm, if you are sure that all the source files have a copyright header, it's ok
<btm> fabrice_sp: not all of the source files have a reference to the license, but they have a copyright header. The readme has matching copyright with license information. Is that acceptable?
<didrocks> morning
<iulian> Good morning didrocks, DktrKranz.
<didrocks> hello iulian
<jpds> morning.
<schmiedc>  morning
<DktrKranz> morning iulian :)
<Webspot> Hey. If there are any MOTUs around and available, could they review my packages at REVU? One is osm-gps-map, which is a GTK widget for embedding openstreetmap. And the other is pyofa, which creates audio fingerprints for files. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=osm-gps-map http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=pyofa - Thanks :-)
<Laney> DktrKranz: Hey, here's a list of the syncs we still need to do and what they wait on: http://pastebin.com/fe76d603
<Laney> dholbach: I don't see that ftbfs on washngo with an amd64 sbuild chroot :(
<dholbach> Laney: let me try again
<Laney> However at that file it did hang for a long time, but eventually got going
<Laney> maybe it's a pbuilder/sbuild thing
<DktrKranz> Hi Laney, I didn't look at rebuilds (girlfriend wanted priority...), I'll have a look this evening. For syncs, they can be processed as usual because DEPWAIT are handled automatically, for hdbc-*, they need to be processed at a later stage when hdbc is published.
<dholbach> Laney: now it got past that point - give me the bug number and I'll ACK it once it proceeded fully
<Laney> DktrKranz: I didn't check how tight he made the build-deps actually
<Laney> but slangasek has already processed them
<DktrKranz> I see
<Laney> dholbach: bug #321249
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321249 in washngo "Please sync washngo 2.12-6 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321249
<DktrKranz> so they could be synced straight
<Laney> they can now
<dholbach> Laney: build succeeded - perfect :)
<dholbach> Laney: no idea what happened before
<Laney> I always do a test build ;)
<dholbach> Laney: I wasn't saying that you weren't - you're definitely a good guy :-)
 * dholbach hugs Laney
<Laney> \o/
<james_w> DktrKranz: thanks for the uw-imap work
<DktrKranz> james_w: just three rebuilds, no problem :)
<dolanor> Hello
<dolanor> Anyone to check my package attempt to hexdiff ?
<dolanor> on revu, of course
 * tuxmaniac is looking for one more advocate for his package gresisotr on REVU. If someone can have a look at it it will be nice! Thanks in advance.
<Mez> san nin faai lok to all our chinese friends out there
<mok0> tuxmaniac: looking at gresistor now
<mok0> tuxmaniac: the email address in changelog is invalid
<mok0> tuxmaniac, n/m, fixed & uploaded
<tuxmaniac> mok0: thanks :-)
<mok0> tuxmaniac: should appear in the new queue shortly
<mok0> tuxmaniac: nice app
<loic-m> What's the method for removing a patch in debian/patches from a package that uses quilt - just delete the patch and the reference to it in debian/patches/series?
<james_w> that'll work
<loic-m> and no need to modify the rules files?
<mok0> loic-m: actually, just remove the series entry
<loic-m> james_w, mok0 thanks a lot
<loic-m> If it's the only patch, is it better to delete the debian/patches repository?
<mok0> loic-m: heh, good question. I find it convenient with a patch system in place in case I want to fix something
<loic-m> mok0: actually you answered - delete the series entry and leave the patch thx
<loic-m> the rules files has unpatch in the clean target - is it safe to leave, or better removed?
<mok0> loic-m: just leave it
<mok0> loic-m: it will discover there's nothing to do
<loic-m> thanks mok0
<loic-m> If I update from upstream a package that's usually synced from Debian, do I keep Standards-Version: 3.7.2 or do they use a newer one now (like 3.7.3)?
<slomo> RAOF: you can sync banshee now i guess... and probably also taglib-sharp :)
<dolanor> Anyone to check my package attempt to hexdiff on REVU ?
<stefanlsd> loic-m: leave it like the debian version
<Myrtti> !longdesc
<ubottu> The long description should provide all the information needed to let the user decide whether to install the package. See http://www.debian.org/doc/developers-reference/best-pkging-practices.html#bpp-pkg-desc for Best Practices.
<Myrtti> excellent
<mok0> !synopsis
<ubottu> synopsis is The synopsis line (the short description) should be concise. See http://www.debian.org/doc/developers-reference/best-pkging-practices.html#bpp-pkg-synopsis for Best Practices.
<jcfp> Anybody in for a review please consider http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=sabnzbdplus (popular binary newsreader, written in python)
<mok0> jcfp: You've been working on that for some time ;-)
<Laney> jcfp: Does it use that embedded copy of cherrypy?
<jcfp> mok0: unfortunately :/  people apparently don't fancy reviewing python packages, and thing like newly created libjs-* packages also create delays...
<jcfp> Laney: no.
<Laney> excellent
<mok0> jcfp: I will take a look shortly
<jcfp> mok0: tia
<POX> jcfp: I heard that there's a secret place where people are reviewing Python related packages, few guys here know a magic spell that opens a channel with lots of people who can review your package if you follow some strange rules ;-)
<POX> ScottK, pochu, RainCT: ^^
<jcfp> POX: i'm not harry potter but do eloborate :)
<mok0> jcfp: +1
<ScottK> jcfp: If you're interested in getting your package into Debian and syncing it into Ubuntu from there, you can join #debian-python on OFTC.
<ScottK> jcfp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributingToDebian/PythonModulesTeam
<jcfp> ScottK: would that be faster? or is there alot of extra work in getting debian to accept too
<jcfp> mok0: :)
<ScottK> It wouldn't necessarily be faster, but there's more Python specific expertise.
<ScottK> Also If POX uploads it to Debian, I'm generally going to make some assumptions about package quality.
<ScottK> So working in parallel can make it faster.
<jcfp> so what would be best - trying via revu and directly to debian at the same time?
<mok0> jcfp: you'll be waiting forever finding a Debian sponsor, so why not?
<jcfp> mok0: is it that bad :/
<Laney> Doing it in a team is usually easier
<Laney> than e.g. through mentors
<Piratenaapje> If any reviewers or MOTUs are available, could you please take a look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=grnotify ?
<ScottK> mok0: Not in the Python team.  There it's very easy to get sponsored.  That's part of what POX was hinting at.
<mok0> ScottK, that's good to know
<mok0> Piratenaapje: are you in contact with upstream?
<Piratenaapje> mok0: I am upstream
<mok0> Piratenaapje: ah, then I can really have a go at you ;-)
<Piratenaapje> mok0: That doesn't sound too good :p
<jpds> mok0: Factoids added to ubottu database.
<mok0> Piratenaapje: just trivial stuff, not hard
<tuxmaniac> Piratenaapje: sorry for not replying to the changes you made. Thanks for that.
<Piratenaapje> tuxmaniac: That's ok, thank you for reviewing :).
<Webspot> Hi all. I've fixed all the problems people identified in my packages on REVU. Are there any MOTUs available to review my packages? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=osm-gps-map http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=pyofa - Thanks :)
<savvas> Piratenaapje: I think the right way for closing an LP bug is (LP: #308285
<savvas> * (LP: #308285)
<savvas> I might be wrong though :)
<jpds> savvas: No, that's fine.
<savvas> my bad then
<Piratenaapje> mok0: thanks for reviewing, I'll try to fix everything later today
<loic-m> Does Debian accept Standards-Version: 3.8.0 ? I was under the impression it was still 3.7.X, but some packages in Debian have 3.8.0
<ScottK> 3.8.0.1 is the current standards version in Debian.
<jpds> loic-m: Yes, it does, it's the lastest Debian policy version.
<loic-m> jpds, ScottK thanks
<savvas> packages qa show that as well: http://packages.qa.debian.org/f/flumotion.html
<savvas> "The package should be updated to follow the last version of Debian Policy (Standards-Version 3.8.0 instead of 3.7.2)."
<bddebian> Heya gang
<loic-m> savvas, thx, when I googled it I didn't find references to the number
<ScottK> Heha bddebian.
<bddebian> Heya ScottK
<savvas> glad to help out :)
<ScottK> loic-m: Try rmadison -u debian debian-policy
 * POX think it would be weird if Ubuntu would provide its own version of debian-policy (and thus have its own Standards-Version)
<savvas> ScottK: I've noticed that, but why don't they use 3.8.0.1 in the Standards-Version?
<POX> +s
<ScottK> POX: ubuntu-policy | 3.8.0.1ubuntu4 | jaunty/universe | source, all
<savvas> POX: There is a package with ubuntu-policy :P
<POX> oh, so you have your own Standards-Version? /me didn't know that
<ScottK> savvas: The 4th digit doesn't change policy, it's about the package.
<ScottK> It's a recent development.
<savvas> ah, ok
<ScottK> You can diff debian-policy and ubuntu-policy and see where the distro policies are different.
<POX> ScottK: is it possible to tell which policy is the package following after looking at Standards-Version?
<ScottK> No.  We don't put the Ubuntu revision in debian/control.
<ScottK> We just started having a separate policy document recently and so we're trying to figure out what to do with it.
<ScottK> In fact we have a policy of not changing the policy version in packages we get from Debian as it needlessly clutters the diff.
 * POX suggests to add something to the version that will allow him to detect that this package is not following the Debian policy
<loic-m> ScottK thanks, I was on another screen. rmadison works well
<POX> u.3.8.0 or 3.8.0-u or 1:3.8.0 or something like this
<loic-m> ScottK: could you please check my changelog entry at http://paste.ubuntu.com/109839/ ?
<savvas> and XSBC-Original-Standards-Version ? :P hehe
<ScottK> loic-m: Don't bump standards version and don't mention the maintainer change in debian/changelog.
<ScottK> loic-m: Also 'should be solved' sounds a bit weak.  Either it is or it isn't.
<loic-m> ScottK: I don't have Intel hw to check
<loic-m> The code isn't there to be patched anymore in the first place
<ScottK> OK.  Then say patch dropped, code changed upstream.
<ScottK> Don't make a statement about is the bug fixed.
<loic-m> ScottK: can you tell me how you saw that so I know?
<ScottK> Make it sound a little better than that though.
<loic-m> ScottK: or did you also chack the Debian bug report?
<ScottK> Saw which?  The patch thing just from reading your changelog
<loic-m> No, how did you find "Then say patch dropped, code changed upstream." ?
<loic-m> The Debian bug comments sin't that assertive
<ScottK> Because you told me the code had changed upstream and it wasn't there to be patched.
<loic-m> Ok.
<loic-m> http://paste.ubuntu.com/109843/ is that ok now?
<ScottK> I think that's find.
<ScottK> find/fine
<loic-m> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> no problem.
<loic-m> Now I'd like to fix the debian/watch but there's something I don't get
<loic-m> http://sf.net/desmume/desmume-(.*)\.tar\.gz downloads desmume-0.9-mac.tar.gz
<loic-m> How do I make sure it downloads desmume-0.9.tar.gz ?
<loic-m> AFAIU, (.*) should only pick the version numbers, shouldn't it?
<petski> loic-m, see http://wiki.debian.org/DEHS | grep dversionmangle
<petski> arf, i misunderstood your question
<petski> try (\d+\.\d+) instead of (.*)
<Piratenaapje> My package was just rejected, and I don't really get why. It says: Details follow: * grnotify_1.0.2_source.changes:Changed-By: Kristof Bamps
<Piratenaapje> <bamps.kristof@gmail.com>
<jpds> Piratenaapje: That would be my email.
<Laney> cosmicray versions his packages weirdly: http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/m/missingh/current/changelog
<Piratenaapje> jpds: Could you explain why it was rejected? I didn't think the mail was too clear
<jpds> Piratenaapje: Please see the buttom of the email for steps on how to fix it.
<Piratenaapje> jpds: Oh, I thought my key actually was on lp, thanks
<Piratenaapje> jpds: But how did the package got filed under my name if I didn't correctly set my key?
<jpds> Piratenaapje: The name is set in debian/changelog.
<jpds> Piratenaapje: The package uploads are checked against the keyring and if it can't find your key, just pops your package into rejected/.
<Piratenaapje> jpds: Ok thanks, I'll have to look into what I did wrong :s
<loic-m> petski: it works perfect. What man / doc should I look for if I want to learn about the operators like +d without having to learn a programming language?
<quadrispro> hi! w-scan needs a review -> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=w-scan
<savvas> quadrispro: There's an error in macchanger-gtk (1.0-1ubuntu1) [universe] package in jaunty - In debian/control it says "XSBC-Orginal-Maintainer", whereas it should be "XSBC-Original-Maintainer"
<loic-m> and do I need to mention the change in the watch file in the changelog?
<jpds> Piratenaapje: Adding your key to LP and logging into REVU ought to fix everything.
<quadrispro> hi savvas, thank you, I work on it now
<savvas> np :)
<jpds> Piratenaapje: I'm off for now, but feel free to reply to the email when you're done.
<Piratenaapje> The key DF191D95B44054ABA32283735B401CF3BC8C303C has already been imported.
<mok0> hyperair: I fixed codelite for you
<jpds> Piratenaapje: OK; it's in the revu keyring, let me move the upload back to he processing queue.
<Piratenaapje> jpds: But I didn't do anything :s
<hyperair> mok0: eh? you did? and reuploaded?
<hyperair> mok0: got a debdiff?
<jpds> Piratenaapje: Hmm, odd, it's in the keyring
<mok0> hyperair: I can make one
<hyperair> mok0: thanks
<mok0> hyperair: there were still some COFF binaries
<hyperair> mok0: yeah i noticed. *.exp
<jpds> Piratenaapje: Date: Wed, 14 Jan 2009 16:01:00 +0100 - maybe you added the key recently?
<mok0> hyperair: I removed the sqlite3 tree and added it to the build-depends instead
<hyperair> mok0: did you change debian/rules?
<mok0> no
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> removed the sqlite3 tree eh
<mok0> hyperair: it was under wxsqlite3
<mok0> hyperair: I hope it works now lol
<hyperair> mok0: have you tested whether it'll build?
<quadrispro> savvas: bug 321504 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321504 in macchanger-gtk "Little typo in debian/control" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321504
<mok0> hyperair: it builds fine
<Piratenaapje> bah, total system freeze :/
<hyperair> mok0: okay then
<mok0> hyperair: I'll have to bump the release to make a debdiff
<jpds> Piratenaapje: Hmm, it's even on REVU: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=grnotify - I wonder why it got rejected.
<hyperair> mok0: ah nevermind then
<hyperair> mok0: you didn't touch debian/ right?
<Piratenaapje> jpds: I don't know either :s
<mok0> hyperair: I added libsqlite3-dev to build-deps
<mok0> hyperair: I edited changelog
<Laney> DktrKranz: bug #321499, bug #321501, bug #321503, bug #321505 for you good sir
<mok0> hyperair: I added README.source
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321499 in missingh "Please sync missingh 1.0.3.2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321499
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321501 in hdbc-odbc "Please sync hdbc-odbc 1.1.6.0.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321501
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321503 in hdbc-postgresql "Please sync hdbc-postgresql 1.1.6.0.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321503
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321505 in hdbc-sqlite3 "Please sync hdbc-sqlite3 1.1.6.0.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321505
<savvas> quadrispro: cool, confirmed!
 * jpds raises eyebrown at Laney.
<mok0> hyperair: I changed get-orig-source rule
<mok0> hyperair: that's it I think
 * Laney lowers them for jpds 
<hyperair> mok0: could you diff just the debian/ folders then?
<Piratenaapje> jdps: so everything should be ok now?
<hyperair> mok0: i'd like to reflect the changes on my local bzr tree.
<jpds> Piratenaapje: Yep, sorry for the confusion.
<mok0> hyperair: yes
<hyperair> mok0: thanks
<Piratenaapje> jpds: Ok thanks :)
<mok0> hyperair: of course
<mok0> hyperair: 2 minutes
<DktrKranz> Laney: mind subscribing me to them?
<mok0> hyperair: dcc'ing you the patch
<hyperair> mok0: i'm not very sure if dcc works. could you pastebin it?
<mok0> sure
<mok0> hyperair: what's your irc client?
<Laney> DktrKranz: done
<Piratenaapje> jdps: will my package stay in the 'needs work' category?
<hyperair> mok0: smuxi
<mok0> hyperair:  http://pastebin.com/fe941212
<hyperair> mok0: but dcc's failed miserably before, because i'm behind a router
<mok0> hyperair: never heard of it
<hyperair> mok0: it's in the ubuntu repo =)
<mok0> hyperair: using pidgin myself
<hyperair> mok0: it's a little buggy, but it's lightweight and nice
<mok0> hyperair: well I have a quad duo so...
<hyperair> mok0: i used to use pidgin, until a few weeks back. if you leave it on too long (in my case) it starts hanging every 15 minutes or so if the irc backlog gets too long
<hyperair> mok0: hmph
<mok0> hyperair: I've not noticed that
<hyperair> mok0: it happens if you're using msn
<hyperair> mok0: anyway... you didn't have to remove wxconfig/sqlite3
<hyperair> mok0: it's removed automatically when you exclude wxconfig
<mok0> hyperair: it wasn't
<hyperair> mok0: perhaps you meant sdk/wxsqlite3?
<mok0> hyperair: yes sdk/wxsqlite3/sqlite3
<mok0> hyperair: look at the pastebin *^
<petski> loic-m, google for "regular expressions"
<petski> loic-m, or try "perldoc perlre"
<petski> have to go now, bye  bye
<hyperair> mok0: well it's documented in README.source as sdk/wxconfig/sqlite3
<mok0> ehm, that's wrong
<mok0> hyperair: sorry
<quadrispro> anyone on bug 321504?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321504 in macchanger-gtk "Little typo in debian/control" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321504
<hyperair> mok0: #
<hyperair> +       GZIP=-9fn tar --exclude=*.dll --exclude=*.exe --exclude=sdk/curl --exclude=sdk/wxconfig/sqlite3 \
<hyperair> mok0: that was in debian/rules
<mok0> hyperair: that's also wrong
<loic-m> petski; thanks
<hyperair> mok0: but that's in debian/rules! check your paste
<mok0> hyperair: I made a mistake, typing from memory, didn't repackage using that rule
<hyperair> ah
<mok0> hyperair: I used tar --delete directly on the tarball
<hyperair> ah
<mok0> hyperair: fix it in the patch before you apply it :-)
<hyperair> mok0: alright.
<mok0> hyperair: if the package gets uploaded, please remember to fix it there too
<loic-m> liw: I've got a question about piuparts after your presentation last week
<liw> loic-m, go ahead
<loic-m> liw: when testing upgrades, can I also test how a backported package would upgrade?
<hyperair> mok0: how do i do it?
<mok0> hyperair: do what?
<hyperair> mok0: fix it. i don't have uber motu powers
<liw> loic-m, with the correct incantation of --mirror options, I'm sure you can
<liw> loic-m, however, I haven't tried it
<Piratenaapje> jpds: will my package stay in the 'needs work' category?
<mok0> hyperair: 1) file a bug in LP. 2) bump to -0ubuntu2 3) fix error 4) make debdiff 5) attach debdiff to bug filed under 1)
<loic-m> liw: so if I want to test how a backport that's not yet in the repos upgrades, I could use f.e. a ppa?
<liw> loic-m, sure; with --mirror you can add any apt repositories you wish
<hyperair> mok0: regarding 1), are there any tags i should put?
<hyperair> mok0: also, once i attach the debdiff, could i ask you to sponsor it for me? =p
<mok0> hyperair: you just subscribe "ubuntu-universe-sponsors" to the bug
<hyperair> mok0: alright
<mok0> hyperair: then it appears on this list, and the first available motu will patch & upload https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<hyperair> alright
<loic-m> liw: one last question: can't one use a non-repository package instead (f.e. for Hardy) then test how it would upgrades with those in the repos for Intrepid and Jaunty?
<liw> loic-m, I can't think of a way to do that, off the top of my head
<liw> loic-m, it's not a use case I imagined in 2005, basically
<loic-m> liw: ok, thanks
<hyperair> mok0: README.source is in srcdir or srcdir/debian?
<mok0> hyperair: debian/
<jpds> Piratenaapje: If someone reviews it and acks it, it'll move up to advocated packages.
<hyperair> mok0: strange, the patch dumped it into ./
<mok0> hyperair: hm
<hyperair> mok0: nevermind, i'll just shift it
<hyperair> strange
<mok0> hyperair: did you apply patch from topdir/.. ?
<hyperair> mok0: no, but i used -p2
<mok0> hyperair: that's probably why
<mok0> hyperair: you stripped off debian/
<mok0> hyperair: try using patch -p0 from $topdir/..
<Piratenaapje> jpds: Ok, still have alot of things to fix first
<hyperair> mok0: no i didn't. the other files patched just fine
<mok0> hyperair: I'm puzzled
<hyperair> mok0: so am i.
<hyperair> mok0: should i upload to revu?
<mok0> hyperair: wait & see if it gets accepted
<hyperair> mok0: okay
<jpds> Nought in ~ftp/incoming.
<Turl> hello :)
<Turl> is it a good practise to copy a package to other ubuntu releases in a PPA?
<Turl> like I did in https://launchpad.net/~specto/+archive
<loic-m> When updating a package from upstream, I just open a Launchpad bug, attach the new .diff.gz, subscribe u-u-s, Status>confirmed, Assign>Nobody, but should I look for a sponsor or is it ok like that?
<oojah> Turl: If the package doesn't need rebuilding for the different releases (because of incompatible library versions for example), then it's ok afaik.
<Turl> loic-m: did you subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors?
<Turl> oojah: then it's OK I guess
<Turl> it's python, not even compiled
<loic-m> Turl: going to subscribe u-u-s, didn't finish filing the bug
<oojah> Turl: Even better then.
<jpds> RainCT: Do you know what this mini_file.tmp and test_file.tmp are doing in spooky's /srv/uploads?
<jpds> these*
<RainCT> jpds: nope
<jpds> Right, rm time.
<quadrispro> could someome review this? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=w-scan
<quadrispro> james_w: sugar patch is coming, i'm very busy in the last period :)
<james_w> quadrispro: excellent, thanks. There's no rush, in fact it may be better to just drop the change in the next merge, what do you think?
<quadrispro> james_w: yes, in fact I'm workin on the merge with 0.82.9-5 (from debian unstable)
<james_w> ah, perfect, thanks.
<quadrispro> :)
<james_w> feel free to subscribe me directly for sponsorship
<quadrispro> oh, thanks a lot :)
<iefremov> Hi All! MOTUs needed for review ugene - genome analysis suit based on Qt. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=ugene
<mok0> iefremov: building it now...
<rugby471> quick question: I am fixing a bug in SCIM's .desktop file
<rugby471> in debian/patches there is already a patch that edits the .desktop file
<rugby471> do I create a new patch, or create a patch for the patch?
<rugby471> anyone? If there is a bug that involves the same part of a file that a patch already exists for, do I create a new patch or edit the old one?
<rugby471> hello?
<rugby471> i'm trying not to be impatient but is anyone going to help?
<Piratenaapje> I would, but I don't know the correct answer, no use giving you incorrect info :p
<mok0> rugby471: what patch system?
<rugby471> dptach
<rugby471> dpatch
<rugby471> Piratenaapje: thats fine :-)
<mok0> rugby471: the best and most maintainable is to apply the old patch first, then the new patch
<rugby471> so create a new patch?
<mok0> rugby471: yes, that operates on the file as it looks after the first patch has been applied
<rugby471> it's just that the patch in question actually edits the exact line that the new patch will need to
<mok0> rugby471: where does the first patch come from?
<rugby471> um..
<rugby471> looks like debian
<mok0> rugby471: Then it's better to make a second patch like I said
<rugby471> ok
<mok0> rugby471: you can send your change to the Debian maintainer
<rugby471> how do I make sure it gets applied last?
<mok0> rugby471: list it after the first one in 00list
<rugby471> ok
<rugby471> thanks
<rugby471> :-)
<mok0> rugby471: go for touchdown!
<rugby471> hehe
<mok0> :)
<mok0> I have to go, see you guys
<rugby471> see ya
<doctormo> Where is the best place to go for deb advice? I'm trying to rebuild a debian package, but my experence has been only with python debs, this is c.
<doctormo> hmm I copied a rules file from somewhere else, seems to have worked :-/
<iefremov> Any alive MOTU here? reviewer is needed for ugene - complex bioinformatics tool. Already reviewed by mok0. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=ugene
<soc> hi
<soc> are there any plans to update texlive from release 2007 to release 2008?
<fabrice_sp> doctormo, if it is an existing debian package, why do you copy another rules file?
<soc> ooops, sorry closed the window ...
<soc> my question was:
<soc> are there any plans to update texlive from release 2007 to release 2008?
<fabrice_sp> soc: is there a bug report?
<soc> mom
<fabrice_sp> in mom, you only have from 2007.dfsg.8-1ubuntu1 and 2007.dfsg.15-1 in Debian
<doctormo> fabrice_sp: the existing rules, don't exist, I have only the binary deb.
<fabrice_sp> so no 2008 release there
<fabrice_sp> doctormo, where did you download it from?
<fabrice_sp> you should be able to ownload also the source pacakge
<soc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/texlive-base/+bug/287502
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287502 in texlive-base "please package TeXLive 2008" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<doctormo> fabrice_sp: http://specificcrap.arbitrarycrap.com/ I've contacted the developer, and had a look round for other debs
<DktrKranz> Laney, syncs ACKed and rebuilds uploaded :)
<fabrice_sp> doctormo, you can package it from scratch if you don't have the source. Just follow the packaging guide (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide)
<fabrice_sp> soc, did you see the packager comment in debian bug? Doesn't seems the package will ahppen soon, except if someone makes the upgrade
<fabrice_sp> (soc, are you volunteer?)
<doctormo> fabrice_sp: I shall take this opertunity to learn fromt he well troden path.
<_stochastic_> I was pointed toward the new debian machine-readable copyright format: http://wiki.debian.org/Proposals/CopyrightFormat by mok0
<soc> fabrice_sp: i did already create an official package ...
<_stochastic_> Is this something ready for use in Ubuntu?
<soc> but texlive seems to be a bit too complucted for me
<soc> _stochastic_: you can just use it
<soc> it doesn't change that much
<fabrice_sp> soc, even upstream is saying it's complicated, so I understand you. Maybe you can have a look at their svn, as it seems the debian subdirectory is there
<soc> ah k
<_stochastic_> If the addresses for the FSF in some of the source files in a package are wrong, do they need to be manually changed, or just mentioned that it's an incorrect address in the debian/copyright file?
<soc> fabrice_sp: where do they have a svn?
<doctormo> I'm not too happy about any of the choices given by dh_make, is an xorg input module a library or a kernel module?
<fabrice_sp> soc, http://www.tug.org/texlive/svn/
<fabrice_sp> doctormo, I would say xorg input module is a module, no?
<_stochastic_> DktrKranz, I was supposed to remind you about bug #211798 a few days ago but I wasn't around during evening time in europe
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211798 in jack-rack "jack-rack open file hangs" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211798
<fabrice_sp> but I really don't know :-/
<doctormo> fabrice_sp: yes, but is it a kernel module? dh_make seems to assume a great deal about that in the rules. So I think it's best perhaps if I call it a single binary
<DktrKranz> _stochastic_, indeed, thanks ;)
<fabrice_sp> doctormo, really don't know. Maybe someone else could help you
<_16aR_> Hello, can anyone review hexdiff ? package to visually analyse binary differences between 2 files (in hexa off course). Nobody has put any comments right now, so it could be cool to look at it : http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=hexdiff
<soc> some chinese user here?
<doctormo> This is an odd error "dpkg-source: error: cannot represent change to wizardpen-0.6.0.2/debian/wizardpen/usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wizardpen_drv.so: binary file contents changed"
<doctormo> anyone know what it means?
<furicle> Hi All - hubackup has been broken since edgy - 2006 - see bug#64594 - I think it should be dropped from universe - Docs I've found talk about sponsoring new software, but aren't clear about requesting removal if you aren't a dev.  What's the next step??
<JontheEchidna> Basically you file a request for removal stating why it should be removed, then once an motu has said that it's ok they will subscribe the archive admins
<JontheEchidna> who will then remove the package from the archives
<furicle> forgive the potential stupidity here - but file the request where?  Create yet another bug?  It's been requested on that bug a couple of times by various people.  Or?
<fabrice_sp> doctormo, you miss something in the clean target
<JontheEchidna> furicle: you would want to file a separate bug for that
<fabrice_sp> doctormo, at least a call to "make distclean" or similar
<doctormo> fabrice_sp: looked like the extra make arguments that dh_make sticks in
<_stochastic_> If the addresses for the FSF in some of the source files in a package are wrong, do they need to be manually changed, or just mentioned that it's an incorrect address in the debian/copyright file?
<doctormo> fabrice_sp: this code has no make clean or make distclean
<fabrice_sp> doctormo, this error comes from a binary file that you left behind not deleted in the clean target)
<doctormo> ok
<JontheEchidna> furicle: here's an example: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasmoid-lancelot/+bug/301083
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 301083 in plasmoid-lancelot "Request for removal from archive (plasmoid-lancelot)" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<furicle> Thank you for the info - I'll go do that.
<JontheEchidna> You're welcome
<maxb> Is there anything that should be done to flag such a bug for MOTU ack-ing attention?
<maxb> There are quite a number of packages which have been ftfbs for a number of releases.
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> I usually just poke some motu I know in #kubuntu-devel whenever I need an motu-ack :P
 * JontheEchidna isn't an motu quite yet
<fabrice_sp> ScottK, I've just uploaded dvdstyler (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=dvdstyler). Can you check it's ok so  that I can ping mok0 to ack it? thanks
<loic-m> Does anybody know how I can set it up so I only have to provide my password once when running debuild -S -sa ?
<jpds> loic-m: Run gpg-agent.
<loic-m> jpds: thanks
<doctormo> fabrice_sp: huh, now I'm trying to get the actuall files to go with the package. I tried added usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/ to dirs, but no luck.
<fabrice_sp> doctormo, you have to build the files first. After that, all the magic happen in the rules files
<Necrosan> Any of you do the sparc work here? The archives are all screwed up.
<jpds> Necrosan: How do you mean screwed up?
<Necrosan> jpds: tons of unsolved dependencies. linux-sparc64-smp will not install, xserver-xorg-video-sunffb also will not
<Necrosan> This is on intrepid
<Necrosan> Gonna update to  jaunty and see if the crap is fixed
<Necrosan> surprised that all slipped through the cracks..
<lfaraone> Hey, shouldn't we blacklist debian-edu since they A) don't provide anything other than metapackages and B) are a subdistrobution of debian made redundant by edubuntu?
<Necrosan> makes sense
<lfaraone> Necrosan: ok, how can I get uit BL'd?
<pwnguin> loic-m: you gonna update desmume?
<loic-m> Yes, I already filed the information in Launchpad
<loic-m> They build ok with pbuilder (jaunty/intrepid, i386/amd64) and I tested the Intrepid amd64
<loic-m> debian should be in freeze, so i figured it would be to late when they upload it
<loic-m> it's at bug #321525
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321525 in desmume "Please update Desmume to latest upstream release (0.9)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321525
<pwnguin> loic-m: it still has bad sound in kirby, but that's probably unavoidable in the near term
<loic-m> pwnguin: it should be the same if you build it from source. Do you want to test the packages (in case you've got another arch than me)?
<ScottK> fabrice_sp: Looking
<doctormo> fabrice_sp: I don't understand where the rules files specifies what files need to be added to the binary deb
<doctormo> the files are build and exist in the debian dir
<laprice> Is there a good document that explains the interaction between dependencies, apt and dpkg?
<pwnguin> loic-m: ive got jaunty and intrepid i386 i can test with if you like
<tarimari> hi guys
<tarimari> there is a ppa for xorg crack pushers. when these new version will be backported at intrepid?
<tarimari> and a more general question: i use experimental ppa repos for kde 4.2, openoffice, xorg etc. when these will be officially available at ubuntu backports, then the official repos will automatically have some priority so the update will happen from official repos, or should i disable the experimental repos firstly?
<loic-m> pwnguin: sure
<pwnguin> tarimari: that sounds like a question for #ubuntu-x
<pwnguin> the xorg crack at least
<tarimari> what channel is ubuntu-x?
<tarimari> ah
<tarimari> ok
<tarimari> but what about the general question?
<tarimari> ubuntu understand so that it replaces the experimental packages, when they are officially available, or should i follow the new, to see when to disable the experimental?
<loic-m> tarimari: I wouldn't bet on packages as critical as xorg/kde2/OO to be backported in Intrepid, too much risk of breakage. But you should ask on the relevant mailing list. Best bet is you'll upgrade from intrepid>Jaunty when it's released
<tarimari> too much time to wait :)
<tarimari> so what it is expected to be backported in intrepid? :)
<loic-m> tarimari: independent programs, usually not too big, not involving massive changes in other areas, bringing relevant new functionnality
<tarimari> ok i understand this for xorg or kde, but OO.org bring a lot of new functionality?
<Laney> DktrKranz: \o/ thanks
<loic-m> tarimari: OO is also a pretty big beast, it had AFAIR some regressions even in 3.0 final, and going from 2.4>3.0 might mess things in some use cases
<loic-m> tarimari: for OO3 you have a ppa (you'll have to look for it though) or you can use the binary they provide)
<ScottK> Actually we're planning on backporting KDE 4.2
<ryanakca> Umm... I received an email from REVU saying that ``There has been a new upload for package aoeui.'' today and that I had uploaded it... but I've done no such thing? Any idea why this would happen?
<Necrosan> ryanakca: Someone got y'r l/p?
<ryanakca> Necrosan: Someone got my launchpad?
 * ryanakca scratches his head confusedly
<Necrosan> You tell me. ;)
<ryanakca> Are you talking about my launchpad account?
<ryanakca> If so, then no, I'm the sole own of my launchpad account....
<ryanakca> s/own/owner/
<Necrosan> If you're sure it's secure, probably just a mistake then.
<ryanakca> *nod*
<loic-m> ScottK: that's good news for KDE users. I still have kde-desktop installed, that'll be at least one reason to change the session ;)
<jpds> ryanakca: Dude, that was my email.
<RainCT> ryanakca: you're subscribed to that packages; all subscribers get mails concerning it
<RainCT> nvm then :P
<ryanakca> jpds: You sent two?
<jpds> RainCT: No, I mailed everyone who had a package in rejected/, with BCC:
<ryanakca> I know I got one from you, but I also got one from motu-reviewers later on that day
<jpds> ryanakca: Oh, right.
<jpds> ryanakca: Oh, I also pushed everything in rejected/ to the processing queue to clear out any possible duds, that might of triggered the other email.
<ryanakca> jpds: Ah, that's probably it
<oojah> jpds: I presume that packages in rejected/ will just disappear without intervention at some point?
<jpds> oojah: They'll stay there until someone deletes them, but I mailed everyone who has a package thee today.
<RainCT> oojah: they are manually removed from tme to time
<jpds> RainCT: Why aren't binary uploads moved to rejected/?
<jpds> RainCT: I found some .deb's in uploads, rm'ed them tho.
<oojah> Yeah, I got an email about it. There's something in rejected because I hadn't logged into revu before uploading. The package in rejected has had later versions uploaded to revu though, so it's surplus to requirements.
<jpds> oojah: Which package?
<oojah> ralcalc
<jpds> oojah: It's on REVU already? So I can remove the rejected .changes file?
<jpds> oojah: OK; it does look like you did that upload before logging in.
<oojah> Correct
<oojah> Yes, I did.
<jpds> Thanks.
<oojah> jpds: It might be worth ammending your email in the future to point out what to do if you don't want the rejected package any longer.
<jpds> oojah: There's a first time for everything, I'll do better next time.
<oojah> :)
<oojah> I wasn't intending to have a go at you...
<jpds> oojah: I didn't it as such, don't worry.
<stooj> Hi all - wondering if I could get some advice: I've just started out with learning to package and have found something that should be a doddle to do. However, it's a policy change rather than a bugfix, and I wanted to know how to find out whether it was an appropriate change with the devs or not. Any suggestions where to ask/look?
<directhex> just ask
<ScottK> fabrice_sp: Advocated.
<stooj> OK. Uhm, it's the background for gnometris
<stooj> Two secs
<imbrandon> gitfm
<imbrandon> err
<jpds> Hey imbrandon.
<imbrandon> heya jpds , hows it goin
<imbrandon> ryanakca: also when a sync happens and you requested it , it will/can show you did it
<jpds> imbrandon: Not too bad, yourself?
<imbrandon> not saying thats the case but just FYI ( re: aoeiu )
<ryanakca> imbrandon: *nod*
<imbrandon> jpds: good good, been crazy at work because of the $$ in the US , but its all flatening out now
<imbrandon> :)
<stooj> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-games/+bug/138713 - is this OK to try to package?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 138713 in gnome-games "Gnometris uses Gnome foot logo instead of Ubuntu theme" [Wishlist,Invalid]
<imbrandon> jpds: contemplating getting a new laptop, or more specificly a "netbook" but not 100% sold on the idea yet
<imbrandon> stooj: it uses that logo by choice, not a matter of theming
<jpds> imbrandon: I have an Acer Aspire One, which is doing pretty well, apart from the annoying tiny keys.
<stooj> So, not appropriate to do. OK, thanks imbrandon
<ScottK> fabrice_sp: Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Ubuntu.
<imbrandon> yea thats what i was looking at, i had an eeepc 900
<imbrandon> and dident like the tiny keys
<imbrandon> stooj: yea, upstream uses that logo, its not a matter of theming per se
<imbrandon> jpds: just curious , why the new nick ? ( ment to ask the other day , lol )
<jpds> imbrandon: I felt like a change.
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> i think a 12'' notebook would be perfect but .... hrm .... i just wish they made the 12'' powerbooks still, that was like my "perfect" laptop
<imbrandon> not tooo small but not bulky , and plenty of power but not a "gamer" etc
<directhex> imbrandon, dell latitude e4300!
<imbrandon> for now i just lug arround my lenovo t61 :)
<imbrandon> how solid are those? seems every dell product i've touched seems to feel "cheap"
<imbrandon> aside from the server line
<directhex> imbrandon, this is my second latitude. it's... what i wanted
<directhex> imbrandon, backlit keyboard, lovely styling, more or less works with intrepid
<directhex> meaning the wifi drivers which someone shoved into the intrepid kernel a few weeks before release aren't quite 100% reliable
<imbrandon> directhex: cool, i'll give it a look
<imbrandon> directhex: no biggie, being an (ex-) core-dev i'm not oposed to tinkering getting hardware to work :)
<imbrandon> anyhow dinner time, bbiab
<imbrandon> jpds: you running kde 4.2 ?
<ScottK> imbrandon: I've got a Latitude D430 I'm very happy with.
<ScottK> IME their Inspiron line are toys that break, the Latitudes aren't bad.
<pwnguin> holy crap, imbrandon is alive
<pwnguin> imbrandon: toshiba makes some interestingly small tabletPCs
<Laney> james_w: You're a forest/derby fan? (just seen identi.ca...)
 * Laney is going to the replay
<pwnguin> a ksu sysadmin showed me a few and they seemed to run okay on a liveCD i had on me
<imbrandon> pwnguin: hahah yea, as always, i just shy away from IRC sometime ( months at a time )
<imbrandon> irc eats alot of time
<imbrandon> but i'm always "arround"
<pwnguin> what part of the country are you in these days?
<imbrandon> back in KC for  the moment, will be headed to London at the end of Feb
<pwnguin> oh my
<imbrandon> for 8 months to a year
<imbrandon> our company just bought out a UK company , and there is the whole "rebranding" thing
<imbrandon> and i get to head it up and kick off a new site for our largest UK customer :)
<DktrKranz> _stochastic_, uploaded
<james_w> Laney: Forest
<Laney> good choice
<Laney> I shall be there tomorrow too
<james_w> excellent
#ubuntu-motu 2009-01-27
<anakron> HI all
<anakron> :)
<anakron> i got today 1000 in bug management in LP
<anakron> JEJE
<stooj> In the Motu video, Daniel Holbach has a name in the maintainer field for the control file when packaging. The wiki says to use a general address though (<ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>). Which is it?
<nhandler> The Maintainer should be 'Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>'
<stooj> OK, thanks nhandler
<nhandler> stooj: Technically, the Maintainer field can be anything with @ubuntu.com in it, but for most packages, you will want to use the address I gave you above
<stooj> nhandler, in the video he set up a bashrc profile with a fake name (saying replace with our name) and it seems to put that automatically into the control file
<stooj> But I'll remember to change it
<nhandler> stooj: There is an update-maintainer utility either in devscripts or ubuntu-dev-tools that might come in handy
<stooj> Grand, thanks nhandler
<Hobbsee> stooj: you can use your own name if you wish, afaik, but ubuntu has the concept of 'group maintainership', which is why the u-m@l.u.c address tends to be used - it addresses the entire group.
<Hobbsee> and thus, anyone can update the package
<stooj> Nice! update-maintainer does it for you! Cheers
<nhandler> Hobbsee: I thought you could only use your own name if you were an ubuntu member. IIRC, that is in the ubuntu-policy
<persia> nhandler, The Ubuntu policy is rather that all packages specific to Ubuntu should be maintained by Ubuntu Members.
<Hobbsee> i stand corrected, then.
<persia> There's no reason one can't put whatever one wants in the Maintainer field, but it's unlikely to be accepted as an Ubuntu-local package without having commitment from someone with membership.
<persia> stooj, If you'd like to be the maintainer, you'd do better to get the package into Debian, and sync it into Ubuntu.
<stooj> Och, I'm not interested in being the maintainer for anything yet - just trying to learn how to package properly so that I can help out
<stooj> Wanted to make sure I was going about it all the correct way
<persia> stooj, I'd *strongly* recommend against trying to package something from scratch as a learning exercise.
<persia> Firstly, it's the hardest way to do it, secondly, you'll be unhappy with the result once you learn more, and thirdly, it's the most latent way to get feedback from other developers on your work.
<persia> You'd do a lot better to look at the bug tracker, and chase some bugs.  Many of them have patches available, either attached to the bug, or upstream.
<stooj> Oh, really? What would you suggest? I'm pretty much working my way through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted
<persia> By working with the existing packages, and getting the patches applied, you'll become familiar with many different packaging styles, and can better determine what you think is best.
<persia> I'd suggest compeltely ignoring that page, but I'm biased.
<persia> I like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing
<stooj> Maybe work through the recipes on that page?
<persia> Well, you could.  I really think you'd do better to look for bugs you can fix.
<persia> http://daniel.holba.ch/harvest/ has a list of thousands of things needing doing.  Pick one that looks interesting.  Ask here if you don't understand.  Try to fix it.
<stooj> Ok, this may be a particularly stupid question, but as an aspiring MOTU, should I be working with Jaunty?
<persia> You should be developing against Jaunty.  If you don't choose to run your primary system on Jaunty, everyone understands, but you should at least have a VM available.
<stooj> Grand. Thanks persia
<dholbach> good morning
<stooj> Good morning
<stooj> Jings.
<xnox> I have a package which uses quilt. I've tried quilt push. It said that the patch failed. I've put the -f option. It said that it create .rej file. What do I do now??? I'm confused this is first time a patch didn't apply
<xnox> I did resolve merge conflicts in bzr/git before. This is something contr-intuitive
<xnox> Can anyone please help?
<jmarsden> Hi xnox  (i just packaged bibledit, BTW).  Anyway... you should probably look at the .rej and see why the patch is not applying?
<xnox> jmarsden: yeah I've looked at it. What do I do now? Am I suppose to edit the original file so that the changes in the .rej are "applied"
<jmarsden> No... can you tell why the patch was rejected?  Was it already applied, for example?
<xnox> By the looks of it the code has changed so that the think in the rej should be like 10 lines up
<jmarsden> OK.  So... you could hack the patch file to match the code, if you're comfortable doing so... or you could try to regnerate the quilt patch by using quilt new and making the "patch" by hand, but for me that is more work than just changing the line numbers in the old patch file!
<xnox> can I do this:
<persia> The editpatch command may also be useful.
<xnox> quilt push -f
<xnox> change the files
<xnox> quilt refresh
<xnox> ????
<jmarsden> I don't know, but I don't think that will fix the patch which needs to be updated
<xnox> Yeap it did.
<jmarsden> OK, cool.  You are on your way.
<xnox> It added timestamps as well =D
<jmarsden> Are you packaging GnomeSword or BibleTime, or something else?
<xnox> GnomeSword
<jmarsden> xnox: Great!  I was hoping someone on the team would pick up the front ends and package them.
<tritium> xnox: you'r updating the package already in the repos?
<xnox> tritium: yeap
<tritium> xnox: cool!
<xnox> tritium: licensecheck complains (with incorrect FSF address)
<xnox> is there a script I can run to update them all and then send the patch upstream?
<tritium> xnox: I'm not the right one to ask.  I'm not active MOTU.
<persia> xnox, not an existing one: it's usually easy enough to do with the search-and-replace features in your favorite text editor.
<xnox> persia, my emacs daemon is getting excited for some elisp fun =D
<didrocks> morning everyone o/
<Zetto> Someone can include #251173 in the milestone of jaunty-alpha-5 ?
<Zetto> Bug #251173
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251173 in netbeans-ide "Update NetBeans to 6.5" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251173
<ScottK> Zetto: No.  Didn't need it in 3 channels either.
<HorizonXP> i need to remove the built-in PDO support from PHP. i'm wading through debian/rules, but would appreciate some help
<_stochastic_> I'm writing up a machine-readable copyright file, and one of the files is under public domain, I'm not sure what to put as the license text
<_stochastic_> oh, nevermind, I've found it
<savvas> for merges, instead of "Please sync" we use "Please merge" in the title?
<james_w> yup
<james_w> and attach the debdiff
<savvas> that's the hard part :P
<savvas> I think I'll have to remove the request for the new libmtp https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/315679
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 315679 in libmtp "Please sync libmtp 0.3.0-1ubuntu3 (main) to 0.3.5-1 from Debian (experimental)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<quadrispro> hi! does some take a look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=w-scan ?
<quadrispro> someone *
<mok0> iefremov: you've got a +1 from me. Now try to find another advocate!
<iefremov> mok0: ok, thanks! don't you know anybody who would be interested?
<mok0> iefremov: Any MOTU would be good, it's good to get a second opinion
<mok0> You have to ask once in a while on the channel
<mok0> I'll ask too
<iefremov> ok, thanks
<mok0> iefremov: np
<Laney> mok0: Good lord! Have you seen the REVU hall of fame? :O
<mok0> iefremov: I try to follow up on the packages I advocate
<mok0> Laney: no...
<Laney> http://hall-of-fame.ubuntu.com/
<Laney> heh heh
<mok0> Ah, I'm in second place... :-)
<mok0> With far to go before I catch up with pers ia
<Laney> hmm?
<mok0> oh
<mok0> Yay, I'm on top!!!
<mok0> :)
<Laney> by a long long way!
<quadrispro> w-scan needs some love :( -> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=w-scan
<mok0> quadrispro: got it covered
<quadrispro> :)
<stdin> I'm fixing a packaging bug for qtparted, I've bumped the ubuntu revision for jaunty but it should go into intrepid too. currently the version in intrepid and jaunty is the same, so what should be the revision for an intrepid SRU?
<Laney> stdin: Intrepid revision +0.1
<mok0> stdin: add ~intrepid1
<jpds> stdin: versionNumber+0.1 right?
<stdin> heh, I'm torn between .1 and ~intrepid1
<Laney> there's a page on the wiki (linked from the SRU process) that gives examples
<mok0> stdin: oh it depends on whether it's backports or updates
<stdin> yeah, but I see examples of both in the archives and wan't sure
<stdin> *wasn't
<stdin> it should go into -updates really
<stdin> the bug stops the app from launching when started from the menu
<jpds> Backports have ~intrepid1, security +1, update +0.1, I believe.
<mok0> stdin: then add .1 to the jaunty number
<mok0> jpds: yes
<Laney> jpds: security and SRU are the same
<Laney> at least, the SRU page says to use the security scheme
<jpds> Hmm.
<Piratenaapje> mok0, I think I fixed everything you said in your review, can you or anyone else take another look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=grnotify ?
<mok0> Piratenaapje: you are now number
<mok0> 1
<mok0> in the queue
<mok0> (music playing)
<Piratenaapje> yay
<Piratenaapje> thanks :)
<Piratenaapje> mok0: I didn't see your comment :s
<Piratenaapje> am I allowed to changed the original tarball?
<Piratenaapje> without releasing a new version?
<tuxmaniac> mok0: there was someone (sorry couldnt remember the nick) yesterday evening wanting a review from you for a "complex bio-informationcs tool". Just for your information
<iefremov> tuxmaniac: it was me :)
<stdin> hokey-kokey, if someone want to take a look at the bug for me, it's bug #257220
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257220 in qtparted "Qtparted launch error" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257220
<mok0> tuxmaniac: yes I've now given it the golden seal of approval :-P
<mok0> Piratenaapje: uhm, you don't have an upload since my latest review?
<Piratenaapje> (12:46:03 PM) Piratenaapje: mok0: I didn't see your comment :s
<Piratenaapje> (12:46:15 PM) Piratenaapje: am I allowed to changed the original tarball?
<Piratenaapje> (12:46:23 PM) Piratenaapje: without releasing a new version?
<mok0> Piratenaapje: I thought you were upstream
<Piratenaapje> mok0: I am
<Piratenaapje> mok0: guess I'll just replace the tarball on sourceforge
<mok0> Piratenaapje: of course you are allowed
<mok0> Piratenaapje: wait until you make another release anyway
<mok0> Piratenaapje: put the new COPYING in your svn
<mok0> Piratenaapje: the comments I had about COPYING and the license clause in source code is not urgent, but a recommendation to fix it "soon".
<Piratenaapje> mok0: Ah ok, I'll fix it in the next release then
<mok0> Piratenaapje: fine
<mok0> Piratenaapje: OK, it was a very short review, I will write some more and then you can upload
<quadrispro> mok0, thanks for the comment, I'll follow your suggestions to improve the package documentation
<Piratenaapje> mok0: Alright, thanks
<mok0> quadrispro: great! Almost there
<mok0> quadrispro: until another evil MOTU comes along and discovers everything I've missed :-P
<mok0> We want perfect packages in Ubuntu, otherwise the Debian guys thumb their noses at us
<quadrispro> mok0, I use w-scan at work for scanning DVB-T channels, I'll use my experience to improve the manpage in order to give to the users the chance of being satisfied using it
<mok0> Piratenaapje: ok, so there's a few more comments for you to work oin
<mok0> quadrispro: perfect!
<mok0> quadrispro: I guess you need some kind of tuner?
<quadrispro> mok0, sure, we use a TechnoTrend hardware (DVB-T receiver)
<Piratenaapje> mok0: Thanks, I'll look into it later
<quadrispro> mok0, then we broadcast the stream on Internet with VLC
<mok0> quadrispro: ah, cool
<quadrispro> using Ubuntu Server, obviously :D
<mok0> quadrispro: hehe, of course
<james_w> is there something that will push the parts of a source package to an arbtrary sftp location?
<james_w> like dput without pre-defined targets?
<james_w> can dput in fact do it?
<mok0> james_w: you don't want a predefined target?
<james_w> not really
<james_w> it's just for throwing packages up on a server so that they can be grabbed by someone else
<pochu> james_w: default_host_main	= none
<mok0> james_w: you can wrap it in a script that first writes a temp config file, then invoke dput --config tmpconfigfile
<pochu> in /etc/dput.cf
<pochu> err
<pochu> ok, I misunderstood :)
<Webspot> Hi. Any MOTUs available to review osm-gps-map, a GTK widget to embed openstreetmap in applications? Thanks :) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=osm-gps-map
<james_w> I currently do it by "scp blah.dsc blah.diff.gz blah.orig.tar.gz server:path" but it would save some typing to just pass it a .dsc/.changes and have it work it out
<mok0> james_w: make a shell script like I described, it would work
<james_w> mok0: oh yeah, I was just wondering if one already existed
<mok0> james_w: heh I know
<mok0> Webspot: review online for you
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<mok0> sistpoty|work: hey
<sistpoty|work> hi mok0
<ScottK> sistpoty|work: Friday for a meeting ought to be fine for me.
<sistpoty|work> ScottK: ok, great, and next Tuesday?
<ScottK> What time?
<sistpoty|work> same time
<ScottK> Should be fine.
<sistpoty|work> excellent
<iefremov> Hi all! Any motu here to review ugene - genome analysis suite? Already advocated. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=ugene
<Webspot> mok0: Thanks for the review. I've fixed the issue and uploaded. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=4673
<bddebian> Heya gang
<sistpoty|work> hi bddebian
<mok0> Webspot: did the .symbols file give you any problems?
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty|work
<Webspot> mok0: I didn't check, I'll have a look to see if it still builds :p
<mok0> Webspot: ah, you didn't check, eh?
<Webspot> mok0: Builds fine. Thanks. I'll just go and learn what this symbols file is, for the future, now :)
<ScottK> iefremov: I'm looking at ugene.
<mok0> Webspot: it's to make it possible for  a newer application to make do with an older library
<Webspot> mok0: Ah right. Cool.
<mok0> Webspot: you need to do another upload, will you do that?
<mok0> Webspot: you need to fix the .symbols file
<Webspot> mok0: The latest upload has the .symbols file
<mok0> Webspot: in .symbols, delete the suffix +git20090120
<Webspot> mok0: Okay. Thanks.
<mok0> Webspot: on all entries. Yes I know it's there
<rgreening> ScottK: ping
<mok0> Webspot: I'm gonna ack it, and I want the next reviewer to have the right .symbols file in there
<ScottK> Heya rgreening.
<rgreening> ScottK: hey. I have created a bug report for new Kvirc package
<ScottK> rgreening: What bug?
<rgreening> ScottK: bug 321891
<ScottK> ;-)
 * ScottK waits for the bot ...
<rgreening> Can you review and let me know if there is anything blaringly wrong/missing, etc? Thanks.
<mok0> damn lazy bot
<rgreening> ScottK: bug #321891
<Webspot> mok0: Thanks. I've just uploaded the new symbols file anyway. :)
<rgreening> hmm.
<rgreening> dead bot
<Pici> No bot
<rgreening> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kvirc/+bug/321891
 * Pici looks into it
<mok0> Probably off drinking again...
<Piratenaapje> mok0: I released a new version in upstream of grnotify, feel free to review it again if you have the time. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=grnotify
<ScottK> rgreening: looking
<mok0> Piratenaapje: will do a bit later
<rgreening> ScottK: ty. There are a couple of q's I have for you later on the package regarding menu icon (xpm) and how to integrate into cmake build
<ScottK> OK.  Please redo your diff.gz without the PPA versioning.  It should be exactly what you want me to upload.
<rgreening> ScottK: fair enough :)
<rgreening> ScottK: how does the diff look?
 * mok0 thinks there should be a law saying that your LP ident and IRC nick should be the same...
<ScottK> Didn't look yet
<rgreening> ok. reloading then
<mok0> Of course, the price for advocacy is to do at least one merge or sync
<mok0> AndrewGee: hehe
<AndrewGee> mok0: :) - I was going to do it soon anyway.
 * mok0 is not used to people paying attention
<mok0> Well, honestly, it's hard to keep track of all those names
<AndrewGee> mok0: Yeah. I imagine it is.
<mok0> F.ex. afaik Piratenaapje is alias  "bamps-kristof-gmail"
<Piratenaapje> No idea why I did that :s
<mok0> Piratenaapje: isnt the bamps one your LP ident?
<Piratenaapje> yes
<quadrispro> mok0, I'm sorry for bothering you again :) what do you think about this? -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/110326/
<mok0> quadrispro: It's better, but still very technical. I am a total dweeb when it comes to video, and I would know if my hardware would work with it
<mok0> s/would/wouldn't/
<quadrispro> ah ok I understand, I could insert some informations about what user must have to use it
<mok0> quadrispro: but the page is great once you understand what it's about
<mok0> quadrispro: yes, that would be good
<quadrispro> but I think that these informations should be in the package description
<quadrispro> isn't it right?
<mok0> quadrispro: yes
<quadrispro> ok, working on it
<ScottK> iefremov and mok0: I'm a bit confused about src/core/src/ioadapter/ZlibAdapter.  The comments say the Zlib stuff was removed, but that's still there?
<mok0> ScottK, the original zlib stuff is not there anymore... I suspect that is some kind of data structure ugene uses
<mok0> ScottK, so it can read and write gz packaged files
<mok0> ScottK, be warned it takes forever to compile
<iefremov> ScottK: yes, mok0 is right
<iefremov> it's our adapter which uses zlib
<ScottK> iefremov: What's the licensing of the work you derived that from?
<ScottK> Based on gun.c ....
<Piratenaapje> Am I allowed to run code in the binary-arch target of debian rules, when the architecture is independant? It's python code I use to install with, but lintian gives me a warning about it.
<mok0> Piratenaapje: in principle no
<mok0> Piratenaapje: the other way is ok
<mok0> Piratenaapje: the reason is, that most of the buildd's _only_ build binary-arch
<ScottK> mok0: Since src/core/src/ioadapter/ZlibAdapter says it's 'Based on gun.c' from zlib, I think the license information for gun.c should also be in debian/copyright.
<ScottK> It's GPL compatible, so not a problem, just need to add it in.
<mok0> ScottK, you are right, ues
<iefremov> but there is no gun.c in the package
<mok0> s/ues/yes
<iefremov> so what should i do?
<ScottK> iefremov: But src/core/src/ioadapter/ZlibAdapter is derived from it.
<Piratenaapje> mok0: So am I allowed to do this in my packages? I want te be able to be indepentantly
<ScottK> Add something to debian/copyright that says something like: "src/core/src/ioadapter/ZlibAdapter is based on gun.c from Zlib.  Gun.c is licensed under the following terms:"
<ScottK> And then state them.
<iefremov> ok, agreed
<ScottK> iefremov: It's not a problem for the package, we just need to make sure we get it right.
<mok0> ScottK, good catch :-)
<ScottK> Virtually all packages that get rejected by an archive admin are for licensing reasons.
<ScottK> mok0: Thanks.
<mok0> Piratenaapje: if your package builds something arch-dependent it _must_ be in the arch target.
<iefremov> ScottK: are there any other issues?
<ScottK> iefremov: I'm going to continue to review, but I'm not going to build it until I have your update.  Please ping me when the update is on REVU.
<ScottK> iefremov: Not so far.
<mok0> Piratenaapje: if you're a good citizen, you separate it a s much as possible
<ScottK> I think I'm done with licensing stuff.
<Piratenaapje> mok0: It doesn't actually build anything, it basicly just copies stuff to the debian/package/ dir
<mok0> Piratenaapje: what's the package?
<Piratenaapje> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=grnotify
<Piratenaapje> eum
<ScottK> iefremov and mok0: One more thing - The tarball should be versioned to indicate it was repacked.
<mok0> Piratenaapje: ah, that :-)
<Piratenaapje> It's not in that version though
<Piratenaapje> That one IS architecture dependant
<mok0> Scott, yes, missed that one
<Piratenaapje> debian/control file isn't correct
<ScottK> mok0: Were any of the files removed for licensing reasons?
<mok0> ScottK, AFAIR; only zlib, for redundancy, and to make sure we use the system version
<ScottK> OK.
<iefremov> ScottK: do you mean adding '+repack' to version?
<ScottK> iefremov: Policy gives you a lot of flexibility about how to name it.
<ScottK> That's one option.
<ScottK> It's actually the one I was about to suggest.
<iefremov> ok
<mok0> Me too :)
<ScottK> iefremov: The depends on eugene-data should be versioned to the same source version.
<ScottK> So the packages don't end up out of sync in the future.
<mok0> ScottK, but the -data package will be upgraded too, if it's found in the repo
<ScottK> Yes, but if you get, for instance, a bad mirror that doesn't have all the packages you end up with version mismatches and bad things happen
<ScottK> If there is a source version depends then you'll know you have a problem at install time.
<mok0> ScottK, Hm, yes, I guess that depends on how release-specific the data is... I suspect it's not
<ScottK> Dunno.
 * ScottK can't predict the future.
<iefremov> well, it's not
 * mok0 can't either
<iefremov> so what should i do?
<mok0> iefremov, ScottK, in that case, perhaps it's better not to have the depends...
<mok0> Then the mirror situation etc. is not so critical
<mok0> I mean the _versioned_ depends, of course
<rgreening> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> I've never seen a package split where it wasn't versioned.
<ScottK> rgreening: Pong
<rgreening> ScottK: ok, try again.
<rgreening> ScottK: bug/321891
 * ScottK looks
<mok0> ScottK, it's a bunch of data that hardly ever changes
<ScottK> mok0: OK.  It's your field of expertise.  I'll accept that.
<rgreening> ScottK: I need to re-upload the src... don't move/use that one uyet
<mok0> iefremov: you decide what you want.
<ScottK> rgreening: OK.  Let me know when you're actually ready for me to look.
<rgreening> ScottK: I just remembered I needed to correct it. 5 secs.
<mok0> ScottK, IF the data was not being updated for some reason, I think it's better that you would be able to complete the installation of the main package, and work with the old data
<rgreening> ScottK: ok, for reals this time :)
<ScottK> mok0: OK.  I'll go either way.
<ScottK> rgreening: OK.
<ScottK> mok0: Did you test that the get-orig-source rule works?
<mok0> ScottK, yes, at one point
<ScottK> iefremov: You'll need to update your get-orig-source for -repack or whatever you choose to use.
<ScottK> iefremov: I've finished looking at the source, so once you've updated, I'll build it and see how that goes.
<iefremov> ScottK: ok
<ScottK> iefremov: Just let me know when you've updated it.
<iefremov> ScottK: ok, 5 min
<rgreening> ScottK: ping me if there are any issues with the kvirc package. ty for reviewing.
<ScottK> rgreening: Will do.  Looking at it now.
<rgreening> kk
<Piratenaapje> ah crap
<Piratenaapje> mok0: didn't see you advocated my package, and just uploaded an architecture independant version
<Piratenaapje> Could you look again and readvocate please?
<mok0> Piratenaapje: ok, I'll take a look..
<Piratenaapje> mok0: Thanks, noticed it too late :s
<mok0> Piratenaapje: np
<mok0> Piratenaapje: you improved that installation?
<Piratenaapje> mok0: yes, it's no longer architecture dependant now, had to change the debian/rules file
<Piratenaapje> mok0: Hmm somethings seems to have gone wrong :s, diff shows me I've modified something I shouldn't have
<Piratenaapje> Bah, I hate making these stupid mistakes
<mok0> Piratenaapje: yup, it always happens right before upload
<Piratenaapje> I wonder why I stopped getting mails from the package I'm subscribed to
<mok0> Piratenaapje: what is it you say that has gone wrong?
<Piratenaapje> mok0: the .diff shows there are modifications outside the debian dir
<mok0> GoogleReader.py
<Piratenaapje> fixed now
<mok0> ok
<mok0> Piratenaapje: did you upload?
<Piratenaapje> mok0: I uploaded 15 mins ago ;)
<mok0> Piratenaapje: when I click "(debdiff)" of the penultimate upload, it says   there are mods in GoogleReader.py
<Piratenaapje> look at the actual diff
<Piratenaapje> the problem existed because I used an older version of the original source
<mok0> Piratenaapje: right. Hooray for lsdiff
<mok0> Piratenaapje: +1
<Piratenaapje> mok0: Yay, thank you for advocating :D
<Piratenaapje> mok0: now I can start bothering someone else :p
<mok0> Piratenaapje: you're welcome
<Piratenaapje> Anyone feel like reviewing http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=grnotify ? It's a Tray notifier for Google Reader, written in python. Already advocated by mok0
<quadrispro> mok0: new upload, re-advocate please :)
<mok0> quadrispro: done already, you are too slow :-P
<quadrispro> mok0: *cough* http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=4741 *cough
<quadrispro> :D
<mok0> Hah
<mok0> ok
 * mok0 browses the debdiff critically
<quadrispro> ahhh! deprecated!
<quadrispro> mok0: wait a moment, please :D
<mok0> quadrispro: ah, more work on the manpage.
<mok0> quadrispro: take your time
<quadrispro> mok0: now it's ready, if you would take a look to the buildlog, quadr-o-matic's working hard -> http://home.alessiotreglia.com/jaunty/result/w-scan_20081106-0ubuntu1/
<mok0> quadrispro: +1
<mok0> quadrispro: stop working
<mok0> :)
<quadrispro> :)
<quadrispro> thank you mok0 ;)
<mok0> quadrispro: my pleasure
<doctormo> gah! this new ppa key sign thing is really hard to overcome. not for me, but for giving instructions to on-technicals\
<doctormo> I can't even tell them to download my public key,
<loic-m> doctormo: are you looking for instructions to give to users?
<doctormo> loic-m: yes
<jpds> doctormo: They ought to be on the PPA page.
<doctormo> The Software Sources GUI Authentication tab only seems to want to add from a file, but the keyserver is a damned one, won't let them be downloaded
<loic-m> doctormo: just got some help from cprov on #launchpad, if you want I can copy/paste them for you if you want
<doctormo> loic-m: pastebin it if it's large
<cprov> doctormo: click on the fingerprint link in the PPA page, then click on the keyid link on the key index page, voilà you have the public key, c&p into a file and use Software Sources.
<loic-m> doctormo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/110355/
<loic-m> cprov hope it's ok for you
<doctormo> cprov: I think the part about copying and pasting is the bugger right there
<loic-m> doctormo: the gpg method was in the doc https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20the%20keys%20in%20the%20terminal
<doctormo> thanks loic-m, cprov
<cprov> doctormo: I know, but where do you want to fix it ?
<loic-m> doctormo: if you click long enough you get to a page with the public key to copy
<ScottK> cprov: How goes packages-arch-specific?
<cprov> ScottK: no progress so far
<AndrewGee> Any MOTUs available to give the second adovation to osm-gps-map, a GTK widget to embed openstreetmap? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=osm-gps-map
<ScottK> iefremov: Test building now.
 * iefremov waits
 * sistpoty|work calls it a day... cya
<loic-m> Can a MOTU comment if it's the lintian error that's preventing cdemu related packages to be advocated? (see f.e. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=cdemu-daemon )
<mok0> loic-m: the standard solution is to delete them again in the clean target
<mok0> loic-m: heh, it's being done backwards in rules
<loic-m> mok0: deleting what?
<mok0> config.sub, config.guess
<loic-m> mok0: I talked with the uploader about that a few days ago (I hadn't spotted the pb, sistpoty did)
<mok0> loic-m: it's a construction from before the dogma that there should be no changes outside debian/
<loic-m> mok0: he said he can update the pkg if it's a necessity, but was afraid the pkg wouldn't make it for jaunty
<mok0> loic-m: well... if he doesn't update it, he can be certain that it wont make it :-)
<loic-m> mok0: That's why I wanted to make sure that would prevent the package to be advocated
<mok0> loic-m: we might as well see if there are other things as wll
<loic-m> mok0: I'll email him then, unless you can state that in REVU
<loic-m> mok0: that would be really nice
<mok0> loic-m: I'll look at the pkg tonite, right now I have to go for dinner
<loic-m> mok0: thanks for you time. Enjoy your meal ;)
<mok0> loic-m: thanks, :-) see you later
<doctormo> thanks for your helps guys +1, just waiting for ppa building now
<kirkland> okay, i'm missing a -X.bzr somewhere in my debian/rules file and I can't figure out where
<kirkland> i'm getting a lintian warning, diff-contains-bzr-control-dir .bzr
<pochu> kirkland: I think you want dpkg-buildpackage -I
<kirkland> i tried to export DH_OPTIONS=-X.bzr at the top of debian/rules, but no luck
<pochu> or dpkg-buildpackage -i, not sure
<pochu> kirkland: that won't help, the problem is in the diff.gz which is generated independtly of your call to debian/rules
<pochu> independently even
<kirkland> pochu: ah, okay
<pochu> kirkland: you can use -I.bzr and things like that, but the default regexp already includes that and a bunch more
<pochu> so just "-I" should do the trick
<kirkland> pochu: aha, found it!
<kirkland> pochu: i haven't copied over my .devscripts file to my new machine :-)
<kirkland> pochu: where i set all of that magic "once and for all" (almost)
<pochu> heh
<kirkland> pochu: woohoo, thanks for the pointer \o/
<pochu> yw :)
<pochu> btw, does dpkg-buildpackage read .devscripts ?
<pochu> my .devscripts is one liner...
<ScottK> iefremov: Advocated.  Catch mok0 when he comes back and see if he'll advocate/upload.
<iefremov> ScottK: ok, thanks!
<fabrice_sp> Hi. Can some MOTU have a look at my debdiff in Bug #318967?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 318967 in openmovieeditor "openmovieeditor FTBFS in jaunty" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318967
<fabrice_sp> thanks
<kaktus2278_> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/5920981/
<ia> hello. if i have i386 machine and tgz image(also for i386, i suppose) for pbuilder on it, is it possible to compile binary package for amd64 architecture? and which values available for "--binary-arch" option in pbuilder?
<fabrice_sp> Hi ia
<fabrice_sp> no: to build an amd64 package, you need a adm64 machine
<fabrice_sp> but in a amd64, you can build i386 packages
<fabrice_sp> (this is why I switch to amd64)
<ogra> qemu should be able to emulate amd64 on i386
<ogra> but its not fast
<fabrice_sp> or virtualbox, if you have a virtualization enabled CPU
<ogra> vbox can emulate adm64 ?
<ogra> thats new to me
<fabrice_sp> ogra, there is an option that you can use if you CPU has the VM option, yes
<fabrice_sp> it's new in 2.1
<ogra> ah
<fabrice_sp> for that, you need VT-X/AMD-V compatible CPU
<ia> fabrice_sp: well, it's very hard to belive (at least, for me :-) that there is no any native way to crosscompile debpackage for amd at x86 :-/
<fabrice_sp> ia, I looked at cross compilation, but the package has to be prepare for that (As far as I remember)
<fabrice_sp> you can still have 2 installations of Ubuntu: one i386 and one amd64
<fabrice_sp> and dual boot
<fabrice_sp> but I didn't find an other way 6 months ago
<pochu> PPA!
<fabrice_sp> pochu: you're right!
<ia> fabrice_sp: well, i don't have amd(or any other 64 machine) :-)
<fabrice_sp> ia, pochu is pointing you at PPA
<fabrice_sp> amd64 is not amd only (my CPU is intel)
<pochu> !ppa | ia
<ubottu> ia: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<ia> fabrice_sp: yeah, i know - it's a possible solution (ppa), but i just would like to have ability build packages for misc archs at my computer :-)
<ia> talking about archs - if processor (32 bit) have HyperThreading feature, should 64bit version of ubuntu correctly runs on it?
<fabrice_sp> ia, what is you CPU?
<pochu> I think they are unrelated, but I'm no expert in the field
<ia> fabrice_sp: intel atom n270 (eeepc 901)
<AndrewGee> Hi all. I thought I'd have a look at learning how to do a merge. I've used grab-merge to get conky from MoM. There is a patch in the Ubuntu version that isn't included in the Debian version. What should I do?
<fabrice_sp> ia, doesn't seem to be 64 enabled
<ia> and another question about archs - if i use 64bit version and install some 32bit binary package, it should runs correctly, right?
<fabrice_sp> AndrewGee, see if the patch still apply. If it still apply, do the merge. If not, request the sync
<AndrewGee> fabrice_sp: Okay. It still applies so I'll do a merge. Should I file a launchpad bug then?
<fabrice_sp> AndrewGee, yes. You need the launchpad bug to request sponsorship when ready, so that a MOTU upload your merge
<AndrewGee> fabrice_sp: Okay. Thanks for your help :)
<fabrice_sp> AndrewGee, you're welcome. And good luck with the merge ;-)
<AnAnt> bddebian: hide
<lfaraone> If I'm dealing with a complex multi-bin package and trying to enable a lib in its buildscripts to end up in a different bin package, how exactly would I do that?
<pochu> lfaraone: tell make install everything into debian/tmp, and then use dh_install to install files into each package
<lfaraone> pochu: /me reads man dh_install :)
<_stochastic_> I'm trying to write a machine-readable copyright file, and according to the specification, the entire text of each license needs to appear in the file, but lintian is telling me this is wrong, and that I should be pointing people to /usr/share/common-licenses/
<_stochastic_> which should I listen to?  can/should I do both?
<lfaraone> _stochastic_: latter.
<lfaraone> _stochastic_: example: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/g/gnome-python-desktop/gnome-python-desktop_2.24.1-0ubuntu1/python-gnome2-desktop.copyright
<_stochastic_> lfaraone, that's not a machine-readable format though, see: http://wiki.debian.org/Proposals/CopyrightFormat
<lfaraone> _stochastic_: that's a proposal, and isn't policy.
<lfaraone> _stochastic_: debian policy says lintian is right.
<_stochastic_> lfaraone, in REVU, mok0 told me to follow the machine-readable format
 * _stochastic_ is confused and starting to jog in circles
<lfaraone> _stochastic_: is there a reason you arn't submitting your package to Debian?
<_stochastic_> lfaraone, because I run ubuntu
<lfaraone> _stochastic_: (tbh, I think it's always better to submit to debian and req a sync locally, that way you get your package in all Debian derivitives)
<lfaraone> _stochastic_: So? I'm an Ubuntu member and have no debian boxes at all, yet I still ran http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/python-gasp through debian.
 * _stochastic_ is just starting to wrap his head around the Ubuntu review process
<lfaraone> _stochastic_: what's your package?
<_stochastic_> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=calf
<_stochastic_> that last upload has a faulty rules file
<lfaraone> _stochastic_: bah, I'm just looking at  http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/calf-0901261109/calf-0.0.18/debian/copyright
<lfaraone> _stochastic_: Are you expecting this to land in Jaunty or Jaunty+1?
<_stochastic_> lfaraone, I'm hoping for Jaunty
<lfaraone> _stochastic_: you'll have to get it fixed and sponsered prior to Feb15 then. :)
<_stochastic_> I know the deadlines
<_stochastic_> I'm working away at it
<lfaraone> _stochastic_: ok, it makes sense to try to go through Ubuntu's NEW. But I _highly_ recommend getting it into Debian once you've got it working in Jaunty. If you want, you can ask the Utnubu people for help.
<lfaraone> (syncing will be too slow in this case)
<lfaraone> _stochastic_: at that point, also look into "collab-maint", they're the Debian MOTU analog. (with smaller scope)
<_stochastic_> I'll cross that bridge when I come to it
<_stochastic_> I'm worried about copyright files conflicting with lintian right now
<lfaraone> _stochastic_: Ok.
<lfaraone> _stochastic_: The page you were citing is a proposal. I advise that you listen to lintian as it's correct in this case, since it is following Debian/Ubuntu policy.
<AndrewGee> I think I've just completed my first ever merge okay :) If anyone is free, could they have a little check for me? Thanks. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/conky/+bug/322035
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322035 in conky "Please merge conky_1.6.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<fabrice_sp> AndrewGee, sorry to say that, but norsetto put as comment in Dad: no need to update to 1.6.1-1
<fabrice_sp> (http://dad.dunnewind.net/universe.php)
<AndrewGee> fabrice_sp: Oh. Whoops.
<AndrewGee> Nevermind.
<AndrewGee> Well I guess I learnt some stuff :)
<AndrewGee> fabrice_sp: Should I set the status of the bug to invalid and everything then?
<_stochastic_> I'm having troubles understanding how to get the icon set in my package to install properly,  does anyone want to take a look: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=calf
<jmarsden|work> xnox: I'm seeing multiple emails about GnomeSword FTBFS... looks like it needs Build-Depends: scrollkeeper
<fabrice_sp> AndrewGee, yes, please. Anyway, I was looking at your merge, and  it looks good
<AndrewGee> fabrice_sp: Thanks. Hopefully I'll find a good package to try with next time :)
<fabrice_sp> AndrewGee, Hope so ;-)
<fabrice_sp> Just look in dad before, and ping the previous uploader, to be sure it's worth working on it
<AndrewGee> fabrice_sp: I'll bare that in mind for next time :) - I just looked in MoM, so didn't see that :p
<fabrice_sp> :-)
<gregor_> When will be the kde files from today included into Ubuntu?
<stdin> gregor_: when they are built
<gregor_> stdin, is there an option to follow this or get noticed when it is done?
<stdin> it'll show in http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 (and the #kubuntu topic)
<gregor_> btw. http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/ the navigation does not work without javascript.
<AndrewGee> Any MOTUs available to review one of the two new packages I'm working on? pyofa - Python module to create audio fingerprints. python-xmltv - Python module to read xmltv data. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=pyofa http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=python-xmltv - Thanks :)
<jmarsden|work> How can I find out why a package (kio-sword) is in hardy but not in intrepid or jaunty?
<pochu> AndrewGee: are you interested in getting those into Debian too?
<AndrewGee> pochu: Yeah. I thought I'd try and get them into Ubuntu first, however.
<pochu> AndrewGee: meet POX; POX: meet AndrewGee :)
<pochu> AndrewGee: he can help you get those into Debian, then they can be synced into Ubuntu
<pochu> jmarsden|work: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/sync-blacklist.txt has the reason
<AndrewGee> pochu: Okay then.
<pochu> jmarsden|work: kio-sword #jriddell needs KDE 3
<jmarsden|work> pochu: Thanks!
<pochu> yw
<pochu> AndrewGee: of course you can still try to get them into Ubuntu directly, your call
<AndrewGee> pochu: I'll go and modify the packages for Debian and upload to Debian mentors, I think.
<pochu> AndrewGee: I'd rather get in touch with POX and/or ask in the debian-python@ ml and #debian-python in OFTC. For Python stuff, that's much much better than Debian mentors, really
<AndrewGee> pochu: Okay. Will do.
<Chris`> What is the date of the feature freeze?
<Chris`> And what exactly does that mean?
<pochu> it means no new features in any package without an exception from the release team
<pochu> see wiki.u.c/JauntyReleaseSchedule for the date
<Piratenaapje> is # See COPYING for info about the license (GNU GPL)
<Piratenaapje> # Check AUTHORS to see who wrote this software.
<pochu> I think it's feb 19
<Piratenaapje> enough in every source file?
<Chris`> But new packages can be uploaded?
<Piratenaapje> or do I need to include the 4 paragraph GPL clause?
<pochu> Piratenaapje: not ideal, but I think it's ok
<pochu> Piratenaapje: but the full paragraph is better
<Piratenaapje> pochu: Well, it's only 10 files, I'll replace it I guess
<Chris`> pochu: Does a feature freeze mean that new software cannot be uploaded?
<pochu> Chris`: I think they won't be processed by the archive admins unless there's a good reason
<Chris`> pochu: Ah OK then thansk
<pochu> Piratenaapje: I assume you're upstream, right? :)
<pochu> Chris`: that's what I remember from past cycles, maybe this one it's different :)
<pochu> Chris`: how's your package doing? does it still have my advocate?
<Piratenaapje> pochu: Not really, I made some modifications and upstream is either going to release my version or make me upstream as well
<pochu> ah, cool
<Chris`> pochu: It's a different package but I'm still trying to get upstream to sort their copyright before the release
<pochu> Piratenaapje: I mean, you don't want to add license headers in a patch ;)
<pochu> Chris`: which one is it?
<Piratenaapje> pochu: I tried to do that the previous time, wasn't allowed to :P
<Chris`> pochu: The package is called crrcsim, there's an Ubuntu bug filed for it but I haven't uploaded anything yet, I'm in contact and waiting for a new tarball/version
<Chris`> To hurry them up shall I include at the end of my current email to them "There however one small problem, Ubuntu is going into a feature freeze at Feb 19th which means that the archive admins may not process my request." ?
<Piratenaapje> should I list all authors next to "Copyright (C) 2009  " ?
<petski> Could one of you MOTU's please take a look at #276603. It's an SRU for main, but the devels would like to see it in intrepid-proposed (and I'm not allowed to upload in -proposed)
<pochu> petski: only core-devs can upload to main (even for -proposed)
<pochu> bug 276603
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276603 in rhythmbox "crashed while listening to a mp3 podcast" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276603
<pochu> petski: can you ask in #ubuntu-desktop?
<petski> I will. Thank pochu
<petski> Second question: bug 276603 needs a MOTU hug :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276603 in rhythmbox "crashed while listening to a mp3 podcast" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276603
<petski> arf, that was a copy-paste error, wait :)
<petski> Now for real: Second question: bug 77980 needs a MOTU hug :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 77980 in mtop "mtop failed to install (wrong/no password)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/77980
<binarymutant> can someone help me with a distutils problem? I'm trying to use the --prefix option to install to /usr/ instead of /usr/local/ but when I do I get dependency errors :(
<pochu> binarymutant: if you use CDBS, the distutils class will do it for you
<binarymutant> here's my rules file, http://paste.ubuntu.com/110491/
<binarymutant> pochu, CDBS > pycentral?
<directhex> dh7!
<pochu> binarymutant: no, CDBS > debhelper
<pochu> binarymutant: can you paste the error too?
<binarymutant> I was seeing the error with gdebi
<binarymutant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/110495/
<binarymutant> ok hang on, heres my control file, http://paste.ubuntu.com/110498/
<binarymutant> why does it say that this app depends on python2.6 when I use python-all(>=2.5) in my control? I think thats the problem
<pochu> binarymutant: btw you want ${binary:Depends} in depends too
<binarymutant> pochu, what is that for?
<pochu> err
<pochu> misc:Depends, sorry
<pochu> binarymutant: no idea about your error, I think dh_pycentral should put python >= 2.5 in depends...
<pochu> maybe ScottK or POX know about it
<binarymutant> thanks for listening :)
<pochu> I haven't had that problem myself
<pochu> anytime
<pochu> ah!
<pochu> binarymutant: look for the shebangs... you probably have a #!/usr/bin/python2.6 one there
<pochu> or just `grep -R python2.6 *`
<binarymutant> nothing
<pochu> can you put the package somewhere?
<pochu> is it on REVU?
<binarymutant> ya its on revu
<binarymutant> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=charm
<pochu> ok let me have a look
<pochu> it's been already uploaded, isn't it?
<binarymutant> yes its already in the New queue :/
<binarymutant> I built the deb over the weekend and realized it installed to /usr/local
<pochu> you don't need that patch to workaround it
<binarymutant> oh yeah, that latest upload is still bad, I'm using the --prefix option in the rules file now. Sorry
<binarymutant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/110491/
<pochu> ok, no problem
<pochu>  Depends: python (>= 2.5), python-central (>= 0.6.7)
<pochu> I get that building it in Debian
<loic-m> nhandler: ping: could you please review the changes I made to ecm at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=ecm ?
<pochu> binarymutant: I'm off to bed, feel free to ping me tomorrow if you have problems or want a review
<binarymutant> thanks pochu
<pochu> binarymutant: also, if you want it into Debian, ping POX. There's a Python Applications Team there (I myself have a few apps maintained there)
<pochu> good night
<binarymutant> night, thanks :)
<Riddell> is Ivan Efremov about?
#ubuntu-motu 2009-01-28
<ScottK> Riddell: He's iefremov
<ScottK> Doesn't look like it.
<ScottK> mok0 and I reviewed his package.  What's up?
<ScottK> Since he's in .ru it's even more middle of the night than it is for you...
<hyperair> what are the odds that a package from revu builds in a local pbuilder, and two motus' pbuilder, but ftbfs on launchpad?
<hyperair> no wait, it fails here too
<hyperair> wtf
<ScottK> So something changed ...
<hyperair> hmmm
<hyperair> which change could have broken it?
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> dh_install is missing files usr/lib/*.so.*
<hyperair> which is pretty ridiculous
<hyperair> ah figures. i need to specify debian/tmp/usr/lib/*.so.*
<hyperair> because i lowered the compat
<RAOF> hyperair: An, in general, there's a non-zero probability of that happening because the pbuilder environment is different to the buildd environment.
<hyperair> it is?
<RAOF> Yes.  Obvious candidates are lack of internet access on the buildds, followed by differences between sbuild and pbuilder, followed by craziness (see mono-on-PPA)
<RAOF> (Help with working out what's making mono segfault on the amd64 PPA buildds welcome)
<maxb> That's mono-on-xen, isn't it?
<RAOF> Yes.  Known bug?
<hyperair> pochu: turns out sigx _was_ using debhelper compat 7 specific stuff. it ftbfs'd in the buildd
<RAOF> No it's not as simple as mono-on-amd64-xen, because the exact same version of mono _didn't_ segfault on the PPA buildds before December last year.
<ScottK> Quite a stack of packages looking for a 2nd advocate on REVU.
<coppro> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=metakit would like just one :)
<btm> I'm building up a pile of ruby packages on revu (LP: 321772 321354 322161), is there a good place to reach the motu-ruby team about reviewing them?
<ScottK> Is there a motu-ruby team?
<btm> ScottK: https://launchpad.net/~moturuby/
<ScottK> btm: AFAIK none of those people are currently active in Ubuntu.
<btm> I noticed lucas is in channel.
 * ajmitch thought \sh would have been interested in that as well
<ScottK> So far mostly Ruby (and particularly RoR/Gems) devs seem to be insane from a distro persprective.
<ScottK> I'm sure the reverse is true too.
<ScottK> btm: He hangs around, but is mostly active in Debian these days.
<ScottK> apachelogger is big on Ruby.
<ScottK> I know that.
<btm> ScottK: I'm an SA, who doesn't like gems, but develops for chef/ohai ( http://wiki.opscode.com/display/chef ) so I'd like to get debs in. I'm happy to do all the work but of course I need reviewers. I have multiple debian sponsors so if it comes to that I'll just wait for the them to be imported in 9.10, but I use ubuntu primary so I'd prefer to find some likeminded folks here.
<ScottK> btm: If you can work in parallel, I'll personally volunteer to review anything that's uploaded to Debian while it's still in Debian New and upload it here so you don't have to wait.
<ScottK> Then you just ask for a sync the next release.
<ScottK> Personally, I'm very glad to have packages here if they are going to Debian and we, as a relatively small team, aren't going to get stuck with them.
<btm> ScottK: I'm happy to build parallel packages. Because you mention MOTU being a small team, are you saying you prefer to sync the debian packages rather than having ubuntu packages (with motu as the maintainer)?
<ScottK> Absolutely.
<ScottK> There are an order of magnitude more Deiban developers than Ubuntu.
<ScottK> Also a stronger Debian is good for Ubuntu.
<ScottK> I don't mind having them here for a bit, but in the long run the more than gets maintained in Debian, we all win.
<ScottK> btm: Is http://wiki.opscode.com/display/chef/Installation+on+Ubuntu+8.10+with+debs your creation?
<btm> That's no problem at all. I got another impression about debian<->ubuntu from a number of ubuntu-core people when I was trying to get some patches applied to SRU.
<btm> ScottK: Yeah. I braindumped the ppa stuff this morning there.
<ScottK> If so you get bonus points in my book for giving the instructions to install the PPA key so the packages get cryptographically verified.
<ScottK> Debian and Ubuntu each have different bits with different personalities.
<ScottK> Some core parts of the distro are pretty well forked or totally so (Ubuntu rolls it's own kernel for example).  Out here on the fringes it's less divergent and the less divergent the better for us.
<btm> ScottK: Can you still sync specific packages from debian now that DIF is past, or are we looking at 9.10?
<ScottK> Up to Feature Freeze which is the 19th of Feb (or something close to that)
<ScottK> DIF just means the auto sync is turned off.
<ScottK> At the rate New is going in Debian, you won't get out of New in time if stuff gets uploaded.
<ScottK> ... to Debian first
<dholbach> good morning
<ScottK> So I'm glad to upload it here.
<ScottK> Good morning.
<ScottK> dholbach: So it turns out I can get on the top of the sponsorship uploaders list on HoF even without the bug you fixed.  All I had to do was sponsor an entire KDE upload last night.
<dholbach> ScottK: ROCK ON!
<dholbach> is it all uploaded now?
<ScottK> Yep.
<btm> ScottK: great. should I find you on irc when packages hit new or can I just email you via your address on LP?
<ScottK> All the core stuff.
<ScottK> IRC is good.
 * dholbach needs to try it out in a vm - some screenshots really looked cool
<btm> ScottK: okay. what's your timezone?
<ScottK> -0500
<ScottK> (Yes - It's late here)
<ScottK> I need to clean the kitchen and I'm procrastinating.
<RAOF> dholbach: Yeah, it's pretty cool.  I'm trying it out here, and it now works.
<dholbach> JontheEchidna: congratulation!! :-)
<btm> ScottK: Thanks. We're making daily process so I'll dig you up again Wed or Thu. I'm originally from Maine, not much else to do at that temperature at this hour anyways ;)
<ScottK> btm: Where in Maine?
<btm> ScottK: Grew up in Surry, went to high school in Ellsworth (btw Bangor and Bar Harbor)
<ScottK> Right.  I lived in Bath one winter and Portland another.
 * dholbach does some sponsoring now too
<_stochastic_> anyone feel like taking a REVU of my package? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=calf
<iulian> G'morning.
<fabrice_sp> morning iulian !
<iulian> Hiya fabrice_sp.
<fabrice_sp> and good morning dholbach (I missed your god morning ;-) )
<fabrice_sp> s/god/good/
<dholbach> hiya fabrice_sp, hi iulian
<iulian> 'ey
<LaserJock> any python folks around? I need some packaging advice
<RAOF> I'll bite.
<RAOF> LaserJock: What're you after?
<LaserJock> RAOF: I've got a C++ app that has python bindings and things
<LaserJock> RAOF: in the end the install a .so in /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/
<LaserJock> I'm not exactly sure what to do with it
<RAOF> Stick it in a python-foo package.
<LaserJock> really? I was hoping to avoid that :-)
<RAOF> Ideally building it against multiple versions of python.
<RAOF> Why wouldn't you split the python bindings out into a separate package, besides laziness? :)
<LaserJock> RAOF: because it's 1 file
<LaserJock> RAOF: and right now it's not useful to anything but the app I'm packaging
<LaserJock> I'm ending up with a lot of overhead for an app
<RAOF> Is it going to be useful to anything but the app you're packaging?  You could just ship it as a private module, then.
<LaserJock> I'm not sure how to ship it as a private module, but that's sort of what I was thinking
<LaserJock> but since I've already had to split out a lib and -dev I guess I could also bite the bullet and do a python-foo
<LaserJock> just kinda sucks to have so many packages for 1 app
<RAOF> Python policy: http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/python-policy/ch-module_packages.html says that you can just throw the private module in /usr/lib/packagename, and then you'd want to set PYTHONPATH.
<LaserJock> right, I just don't if the program will handle that
<RAOF> Worst case would be a wrapper script setting PYTHON_PATH.  Unless it's terminally wierd.
<LaserJock> eventually after the next release (1.0) there might be apps using the library
<RAOF> Which is why you're building a -dev, etc.  OK.
<RAOF> If you're building a -dev you might as well build a python-foo, too.
<lucas> btm: who is going to sponsor you?
<RAOF> LaserJock: But you could always just split it out later.
<btm> lucas: in debian? thom is helping me now and micah offered to.
<lucas> micah is into ruby, I think?
<btm> lucas: yes, and puppet. my end goal atm is a chef package, which is configuration management similar to puppet.
<btm> lucas: thom is involved with chef a bit, so he offerred.
<LaserJock> RAOF: I'm not sure how these external modules work exactly. Is the .so enough or does it need the libfoo as well?
<lucas> btm: ok ; you might want to take a look at the pkg-ruby-extras team, too
<RAOF> LaserJock: It'll almost certainly need libfoo as well; the library (python extension module, to be exact) is just going to be a shim between the python interpreter and libfoo.
<LaserJock> RAOF: right, that's what I was thinking
<RAOF> It's not neccesarily so, but I'd be surprised if they wanted to duplicate libfoo in the python bindings :)
<btm> lucas: I did actually. When I sent an email to list offering to help a month ago I didn't get an enthusiastic response so I'm going to stick with the people who offered to help until that dries up.
<LaserJock> RAOF: luckily I just uploaded this thing to Debian experimental
<LaserJock> RAOF: I'm feeling a little silly for uploading it without the python module
<RAOF> And your software needs the python module?  That's a little bit silly, yes :)
<LaserJock> well, yeah
<LaserJock> see I apparently had an old version of the python module on my machine when I tested the .deb
<LaserJock> so it kinda worked
<RAOF> Heh.
<lucas> btm: we don't have enough sponsors in the team
<LaserJock> I was tracking down why it didn't work all the way when I started with a fresh Ubuntu install
<lucas> nor enough active people
<lucas> which is a reason for becoming active in the team ;)
<LaserJock> and that's how I figured out why it wasn't working correctly
<quadrispro> hi iulian! bug 321364
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321364 in rosegarden "Please merge rosegarden 1:1.7.2-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321364
<iulian> quadrispro: OK, thanks.  I'll have a look at it in a minute.
<quadrispro> iulian: for a buildlog, quadr-o-matic is working hard -> http://home.alessiotreglia.com/jaunty/result/rosegarden_1.7.2-2ubuntu1/ :)
<btm> lucas: in debian? I'm certainly geared up to help with whatever anyone asks of me. There's just that gap in getting that communicated to people who need help.
<LaserJock> I was looking at doing some more in Debian, but there are some unfriendly social aspects that make it a bit hard. I think perhaps they use email too much.
<RAOF> LaserJock: Join the mono team, they're nice and friendly, and always on IRC.
<LaserJock> hmm, mono, not sure about that
<LaserJock> I don't know any C#
<LaserJock> I do like some mono apps though :-)
<RAOF> It's not actually very hard.  I didn't know any C# a year or so ago.
<LaserJock> it's just kinda frustrating to be going along and then have a flamewar break out all of a sudden
<RAOF> Maybe stay away from Mono then.  We do seem to attract flamewars.
<LaserJock> Debian people seem to not like each other much sometimes
<LaserJock> sort of unfortunate, but I guess it sort of goes with the territory
<didrocks> morning
<iulian> quadrispro: I'm building it now.
<btm> I think debian's use of email is fine, just need more of when I say "I'll help" someone say "do my crap work! go!"
<quadrispro> iulian: if you would use my debomatic machine for build packages -> http://home.alessiotreglia.com/dput_configuration
<quadrispro> I've added your key, so you shouldn't have any problem
<iulian> quadrispro: Thanks.  rosegarden has just been uploaded.
<quadrispro> thank you, iulian
<quadrispro> iulian: do you have the time for this? bug 321504
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321504 in macchanger-gtk "Small typo in debian/control" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321504
<quadrispro> it's a small typo in debian/control
<jmarsden> I'm trying to update a package (bibledit) that is already in Ubuntu.  My new package works fine, but running licencecheck on the latest stable tarball found some copyright warnings.  Upstream was very cooperatinve and fixed them right away in their git repo... how should I proceed -- do I need to grab my orig source from git (and so get other changes which may not be well tested)?  Or use the stable tarball and patch
<jmarsden>  the copyright fixes using a file in debian/patches generated from the git code?
 * iulian wonders why rosegarden got rejected.
<iulian> File rosegarden_1.7.2.orig.tar.gz already exists in Primary Archive for Ubuntu, but uploaded version has different contents.
<iulian> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<iulian> Am I missing something?
<jmarsden> iulian: Sounds like it thinks you are uploading an orig.tar.gz that is different from the file of that name which it already has... if you debuild -S (not -S -sa) and then dput, does it work then?
<iulian> No, I didn't use -sa.
<jmarsden> Hmm.  Somehow it thinks you uploaded an orig.tar.gz... at least, that what that message is saying.
 * iulian used debuild -S -k<mykey>
<iulian> Hmm
<jmarsden> Is there any way the orig.tar.gz on your machine could be different from the "real" one?
<iulian> Nop.
<iulian> Ahh, forgot the -v arg.
<quadrispro> could anyone take a look here? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=w-scan
<dholbach> iulian: it rejects when you don't do that?
<dholbach> wow
<iulian> Yeah.
 * iulian tries again.
<jmarsden> iulian: Maybe you can do apt-get source rosegarden from the jaunty universe repo and then comapre the checksums for that file in its .dsc with the checksum lines in the .dsc you are uploading??
<iulian> jmarsden: Yup, the checksums are not the same.
<iulian> The current Jaunty version has: 6e140e55617dc5da8f1fd56a4274850e8a38d8b3 8465642 rosegarden_1.7.2.orig.tar.gz
<iulian> And the updated one has: 643d9a179d25d0b8355ef09a9c52628bba667c94 8404178 rosegarden_1.7.2.orig.tar.gz
<jmarsden> OK, now diff the two actual files, yours and the one you just downloaded with the apt-get source... ?
<jmarsden> Maybe they really are different.
<quadrispro> seem there are differences between the orig.tar.gz, how is it possibile?
<iulian> Guess I will have to use the orig from Ubuntu.
<iulian> jmarsden: Oh, I used the .orig from Debian.
<jmarsden> Could be they have the same content but were comrpessed differentl (different architechture machines doing the gzip... ah.
<jmarsden> Anyway... we've found your issue :)
<iulian> Indeed, I still wonder why they don't have the same orig.
<quadrispro> I got the orig tarball from Debian, as usually I do
<iulian> quadrispro: Yeah, but it seems that it didn't like it so much.
<iulian> OK, I will try again and use the orig from Ubuntu this time.
<quadrispro> I see
<jmarsden> It would be good to get that straightened out in the Ubuntu archive, otherwise long term you won't be able to sync from Debian, I think.  SOmeone with way more experience than me should probably investigate and (ideally, IMO) grab the Debian one and put *it* into the Ubuntu archive.
<dholbach> when repacking the tarball it's enough to do it with a different timestamp
<dholbach> that's why it's good to give the Debian maintainer a heads-up about the tarball that you used or let them do the upload first
<dholbach> there's no fix for the situation, we need to do a "fake sync"
<dholbach> and keep using our tarball until there's a new one
<quadrispro> yes, it's true
<iulian> OK, it was finally accepted.
<iulian> I have to go to school now.
<iulian> C'ya.
<dholbach> iulian: have a great day
<iulian> You too.
<mehdid> hi motus,
<mehdid> is there a way to sync a package with debian's repository ?
<mehdid> the sync will fix a bug: actually, for now, the package fails to build
<mehdid> LP:322047
<petski> mehdid, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<mehdid> ok thanks ... done
<petski> thanks! :)
<csrealized7> hi all
<csrealized7> can anyone please guide me in packaging a sw..
<soren> csrealized7: Just ask, if you have any problems.
<csrealized7> soren: tks for ur rep..am starting with https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/basic-chap.html
<lfaraone> dholbach: I have to remember to test my patches first :)
<dholbach> lfaraone: which bug?
<lfaraone> dholbach: bug 320440
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320440 in abiword "Sugar needs abiword built with libabiword" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320440
<dholbach> ah, right
<lfaraone> What's the difference between arch: any and arch: all?
<nhandler> lfaraone: For any, different binaries will be built for all of the architectures. For arch all, only one binary will be built that can run on all architectures
<lfaraone> nhandler: understood
<loic-m> nhandler: do you have the time to re-review ecm at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=ecm ?
<loic-m> nhandler: especially the rules at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/ecm-0901240627/ecm-1.00/debian/rules
<loic-m> nhandler: I'm using the source directory to dl the zip, then create a directory in it to modify the archive
<loic-m> nhandler: I'd like to know if it's ok, or if i should do that in the debian directory instead
<nhandler> loic-m: I actually have to leave for school in a few minutes. I can re-review it when I get back
<loic-m> nhandler: thanks
<lfaraone> Do all packages _need_ an extended description?
<soren> Yes.
<StevenK> Yes
<loic-m> Meanwhile, does anyone know if the get-orig-source target in debian/rules can use the source directory (one lever up debian) or the debian directory?
<loic-m> (I need to delete some exe from the original archive, and repack it)
<lfaraone> StevenK: is it _ever_ appropreate to put an emoticon in a description? (libabiword is punny, sorry :)
<lfaraone> StevenK: (it's an ABI for AbiWord)
<StevenK> lfaraone: I seriously doubt it
<pochu> loic-m: I think you should download the source, and then remove whatever you need
<lfaraone> StevenK: that's what I thought.
<pochu> loic-m: because you may have branched the debian/ folder and not have the upstream tarball
<pochu> loic-m: you can use the watch file to get the sources though
<loic-m> pochu: that's what I'm doing, but can I dl it in the folder above debian, or do I dl the source in debian/ ?
<maxb> Whilst get-orig-source is being discussed - I'm accustomed to relying on $(CURDIR) in debian/rules but I recently found out that that's not necessarily the case for get-orig-source - is there documentation of a standard idiom of how to refer to the package's own source dir in debian/rules?
<loic-m> pochu: the watch file get the source, the get-orig-source target uses uscan
<lfaraone> maxb: in g-o-s `pwd` is assumed to contain your debian/ folder
<loic-m> s/get/gets/
<lfaraone> loic-m: folder above debian.
<maxb> lfaraone: huh. Interesting. I've seen people writing their debian/rules on the assumtion that you can't rely on that
<loic-m> lfaraone: so what I'm doing should be ok
<pochu> loic-m: yes
<lfaraone> loic-m: mhm
<maxb> lfaraone: And in fact debian-policy-manual says get-orig-source may be invoked in any directory
<loic-m> Can one of you please look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/110827/ ? it's just an extract from rules
<lfaraone> maxb: well, it _may_, but for most uses it will be.
<lfaraone> *will not
<maxb> lfaraone: Not an assumption you can make if you desire to be policy-conformant
<lfaraone> maxb: gos should download a copy of the source to the current directory.
<lfaraone> maxb: in that case, it _can_ be executed from any dir, but it'll do exactly what it says.
<lfaraone> wb, dholbach
 * dholbach takes the dog for a walk
<lfaraone> Anybody here familiar with git-buildpackage
<lfaraone> *?
<ia> hello. i have a question about pbuilder's workflows. does pbuilder support creating a more than one package in the same "session"? example. if i want to compile few packages, then i have to run pbuilder build package1.dsc, and then it compiled, i run pbuilder build package2.dsc, and it creates another session. so, does it possible to run something like "pbuilder build package1.dsc package2.dsc" and to get compiled packages from the same temp chroot env?
<stefanlsd> ia: im not sure (not a pbuilder expert), but the point of pbuilder is from a clean install, does your package install the necessary deps and build correctly, and remove. by installing more than one, you might run the risk of contaminating that test...
<lfaraone> dholbach: I really have no clue how to properly separate libabiword from abiword. Moreover, I don't get why it isn't being included in the binary.
<pochu> lfaraone: what's the problem exactly?
<lfaraone> dholbach: when I enable the flag there is a libabiword.pc file added to build/, but I guess it isn't actually being built.
<lfaraone> pochu: ok, I'm trying to get abiword to build libabiword as well, but it seems --enable-libabiword in the ./configure command alone won't do it :)
<dholbach> lfaraone: --enable-libabiword builds the necessary bits just fine (I guess)
<dholbach> lfaraone: you just need to make sure they get installed into the packages
<lfaraone> dholbach: oh? I thought you said there were no .so files in the binary debdiff?
<lfaraone> dholbach: ah.
<dholbach> lfaraone: also it might be necessary to separate the library into a separate package
<dholbach> just take a look at a simple library package to see how it is done: apt-get source libsexy
<lfaraone> dholbach: well, the different library versions won't work with any other abiword version due to ABI breakage.
<dholbach> then run      debuild && dh_install --list-missing      to see which files are not installed into packages
<dholbach> lfaraone: I'm not sure I understand the last sentence
<lfaraone> dholbach: nevermind.
<dholbach> alright
 * dholbach now REALLY takes the dog for a walk :)
<ara_> dholbach: ubuntu-qa-tools is now in the REVU queue
<dholbach> that will make the world a better place - will check it out later on
<lfaraone> ara_: ooh, what tools does the package contain?
<ara_> lfaraone: those at lp:ubuntu-qa-tools
<lfaraone> ara_: cool.
<JontheEchidna> dholbach: Thanks :)
<riot_le> hi, i have question about Packaging for Ubuntu
<riot_le> i found a nice tool that is like GNU Screen but the Packaging-Process failed with an Error i cant explain
<riot_le> no one out who can may help?
<maxb> riot_le: If you cannot explain, then by definition, no one is able to help you
<maxb> :-)
<maxb> The obvious additional question is "Why not screen itself?"
<riot_le> i've made the dsc by pbuilder create with no problem but pbuilder build fails with error 1 in debian/rules
<riot_le> i saw tmux (terminal multiplexer, http://sourceforge.net/projects/tmux) in a review in a Linux Magazine here in Germany and try it, it looks good for me so i decide why don't make a Debian-Package to share this with others
<riot_le> here you can take a look at: http://pastebin.com/m69256faf
<maxb> tty-term.c:21:21: error: ncurses.h: No such file or directory
<maxb> tty-term.c:23:18: error: term.h: No such file or directory
<maxb> there are your immediate problems
<maxb> Sounds like you need to add appropriate Build-Dependencies
<riot_le> ok, i will give a try
<Piratenaapje> riot_le: try adding ncurses-dev to your Build-Depends in debian/control
<riot_le> Piratenaapje:thanks for this hint
<jpds> riot_le: If you're missing a header file like that, it's a good idea to search package contents at packages.ubuntu.com for them.
<hyperair> dose anybody know where i can get my hands on an ia64 buildd?
<hyperair> s/dose/does/
<riot_le> i didn't realize that it was a build-dependency that wasn't correct
<riot_le> other question about debian/copyright
<riot_le> this Tool is BSD Licensed, do i have to put the whole BSD-Licence in debian/copyright or is the Header of it just enough
<jpds> riot_le: Just the header should do it.
<riot_le> jpds: thanks
<jpds> (But then again, isn't the BSD license short anyway?)
<riot_le> whats the difference between Upstream Author and Copyright Author or is it still the same?
<jpds> riot_le: Upstream author(s) are usually listed in the AUTHORS file of the package.
<jpds> riot_le: And Copyright holders are the copyright specified in the source files.
<jpds> They can be the same, yes.
<riot_le> there is no Authors-File so i use them both
<jcfp> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=sabnzbdplus (popular binary newsreader, written in python) needs a second advocate - please consider for review.
<JontheEchidna> Who do I ping to get motu-status on revu?
<jpds> JontheEchidna: Me.
<jpds> ...or a REVU admin.
<JontheEchidna> jpds: ping :P
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<jpds> Hey sistpoty|work.
<sistpoty|work> hi jpds
<jpds> JontheEchidna: LP ID?
<JontheEchidna> jpds: echidnaman
<jpds> JontheEchidna: "User's permissions have been changed successfully."
<riot_le> so i give a try and got a new error: http://pastebin.com/m17957602
<JontheEchidna> jpds: Thanks!
<jpds> No problem.
<maxb> riot_le: Looks like the same error to me
<jcfp> still no ncurses.h and term.h
<riot_le> maxb: no the last time it was error 1 now its error 2, i added ncurses-dev to debian/control
<maxb> riot_le: You need to be focussing on where the first error occurs, all the rest are just layers of the build process acknowledging something broke as they stop
<sistpoty|work> persia: thanks for the pointer to the key teams member process :)
<persia> sistpoty|work, Thanks for the call for applicants.  It's nice to see the team operating effectively when undergoing changes.
<sistpoty|work> well, this time I want to have the organisational stuff done *before* feature freeze *g*
<persia> That's an excellent plan.  Are you planning to have designates for flavours again?
<sistpoty|work> I think so, yes. I guess that'll be up for discussion at the meeting next Tuesday
<persia> It's just early enough that I'd like to suggest you guys determine a process for the delegates, rather than just picking random people at the meeting.
<persia> I'm thinking that as ArchiveReorganisation proceeds, you'll want to have some way to coordinate with the various teams handling layers, etc.
<persia> Probably doesn't affect this release, but likely to affect the next cycle.
<sistpoty|work> hm... *shrug*, not too sure about that
<persia> Well, if my guess is correct, you've six months to think about it :)
<sistpoty|work> heh :)
<persia> Still, it's fiendishly complex, so any advance insight that might affect the coordination of the implementation would be appreciated, I'm sure.
<sistpoty|work> hm... looking at the spec is still on my list
<persia> heh :)
<Piratenaapje> What am I supposed to do with the debian/watch file if the source is only available via svn? They only release the compiled package with a version number. Just put a comment in it specifying why it doesn't work?
<pochu> Piratenaapje: don't create it at all, but create a get-orig-source target in debian/rules
<persia> Piratenaapje, Yes.  Also make sure you have a good get-orig-source rule, and detail which SVN revision you pulled in README.source
<pochu> and ask politely upstream about creating source packages with their releases :)
<Piratenaapje> Alright, thanks
<persia> pochu, lintian complains if the watch file doesn't exist.  One that is entirely comments causes uscan to complain, but doesn't break it.
<pochu> persia: lintian warning?
<pochu> I prefer a lintian warning than a useless watch file, but YMMV
<maxb> Add a lintian override, if its genuinely impossible to create an appropriate watch
<persia> Well, lots of packages in Debian seem to have useless watch files, which is why I suggest that procedure.
<persia> Anyway, doesn't really matter: the important thing is to get the get-orig-source right.  Even if the warning is displayed, with the correct README.source, it shouldn't affect anything.
 * hyperair attempts to use qemubuilder with ia64
<Piratenaapje> Hmm the program I'm trying to package depends on something that isn't yet packaged, I should package that first I guess?
<jpds> Piratenaapje: Yes.
<Piratenaapje> And that relies on 3 unpackaged programs, aargh
<jpds> Piratenaapje: One step at a time.
<Piratenaapje> jpds: I'm still a newbie, so I'm going to try to find something easier to package :p
<persia> Piratenaapje, Unless you already use something unpackaged, or otherwise find it essential, I'd recommend not packaging something new.
<persia> It's a lot of work, one of the harder ways to learn, and won't have much benefit if you're not going to use it (or you don't have several users clamouring, who you need to support).
<Piratenaapje> persia: Well, there is still one package I currently use, and which isn't packaged yet
<persia> That's the one to chase then :)
<Piratenaapje> persia: the one I was trying to package wasn't something I used though :p
<persia> That's usually just a waste of time then.
<Piratenaapje> persia: Just found out it has an unofficial repository, so no need for me to package it :p
<Piratenaapje> I wonder why there's a need-packaging bug though
<Piratenaapje> persia: What would you recommend me to do to start out?
<savvas> hey, I've got a quick question for dcsharp at revu: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=4756 - There's a legal issue for two files: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/report.py/legal?upid=4756
<persia> Unofficial is unofficial: if you'd like to work the maintainers of the unofficial repo to make it official, that's useful.
<savvas> is that issue minor?
<persia> savvas, The generatepot.sh issue is probably minor, but worth an upstream bug.  The run_uninstalled.sh matters if it gets included in the binary, but can probably be overlooked if it's only in the source (but also deserves a minor upstream bug).
<savvas> thanks! :)
<savvas> persia: so (for future issues) all files with +x have to include a license?
<sistpoty|work> savvas: actually both files are 4 line shell scripts, so don't worry about these
<Piratenaapje> persia: Hmm, guess I'll mail the maintainer of the repo, but where would you recommend me to start now?
<persia> savvas, No.  All files need to be licensed.  How a file is licensed depends on the type of file, and the license of the source, and the language used in overview licenses, etc.
<savvas> ok, thank you both :)
<persia> Loose rule of thumb is to complain to upstream for each file for which you're not sure of the license, and only really care about any source files that end up being part of the distributed binary.
<savvas> on my way, I'll let upstream deal with it :P
<sistpoty|work> persia: erm, nope
<sistpoty|work> persia: debian/copyright applies to source + binary package
<sistpoty|work> persia: you can't have indistributable files in the source package
<sistpoty|work> however licensecheck output doesn't necessarily mean indistributable
<savvas> sistpoty|work: so your suggestion is to ignore the legal warning at revu?
<persia> sistpoty|work, Find me more than 4 .png files in the Ubuntu archive with appropriate copyright attribution and licensing information.
<sistpoty|work> savvas: yep, licensecheck is a tool that can *help* you check for problems, it doesn't do the job on its own though ;)
<ScottK> savvas: The 'Legal' thing at revu is just a very rough cut.  It needs intelligence applied to it's output.
<persia> sistpoty|work, In principle, I agree, but there are many cases where small, unused files are not considered (but are still worth upstream bugs).
<sistpoty|work> persia: indistributable != no copyright attribution (in the file)
<sistpoty|work> persia: e.g. if upstream provides a readme that says "all .png files are (C) bla bla and can be distributed..." that's ok
<persia> sistpoty|work, Ah, right.  Yes.  Every file must be distributable, but having copyright attribution in the file or license information in the file isn't so important.  I agree.  I still think copyright attribution and license information ought be in every source file that ends up in the binary (either directly or a compiled result) just as a rough guide to making sure it's safe.
<savvas> This is the debian/copyright file of dcsharp package, for reference: http://paste.ubuntu.com/110890/
<sistpoty|work> persia: from a legal POV, it's completely enough if a disclaimer is in a readme or so, however it's a great win for anyone reusing some source code, if the attribution is in the file itself
<sistpoty|work> (as I've been doing nothing else to chase every single file from FAUmachine for it's origin for the last two weeks, and I'm that tired of diffing files now *g*)
<persia> sistpoty|work, Yeah, that's why I care about stuff that gets used :)
<sistpoty|work> persia: there's no distinction between gets used and just in the source package :P
<savvas> persia: so to sum up, ideally, to make licensecheck happy, it would require a license like GPL on the header of the .sh scripts?
<persia> sistpoty|work, From a legal POV, not at all.  From the POV of someone pulling a bit of code that does something useful, probably, as unused code is often forgotten.
<persia> savvas, Indeed.  I usually even ask for GPL headers on .xml files that provide critical configuration or build instructions or similar functions.
<persia> savvas, But the point isn't to make licensecheck happy.  The points are 1) to ensure that the contents of the package are properly attributed and licensed, and 2) to make it easy to reuse portions of the code when such reuse is permitted by the license.
<persia> #1 is a legal requirement, and #2 is the "win" sistpoty|work mentioned before (and for some licenses may be a license requirement: the "How to use the GPL" section of the GPL is a useful read)
<sistpoty|work> persia: for what licenses is #2 a requirement?
<persia> sistpoty|work, GPL requires at least copyright attribution at the start of each source file.
<sistpoty|work> persia: where does the GPL say that?
<persia> I don't happen to know of other cases offhand, but I can imagine them.
<persia> In the "How to Apply These Terms to Your New Programs" section.
<sistpoty|work> persia: these are *not* part of the license!
<persia> sistpoty|work, OK.
 * persia plans to continue to be annoying about detailing attribution for source files, but won't claim it's a GPL requirement anymore
<sistpoty|work> persia: if you can manage to convince upstreams, you'd definitely make me very happy :)
<persia> Well, it's generally by proxy, but I've seen a number of upstreams produce full GPL headers for all source, random shell snippets, .xml files, and other random bits as a result of requesting them on REVU.
<sistpoty|work> :)
<persia> From what I've heard, most upstreams are happy to apply a provided patch including the headers against their VCS, as long as someone else does the work
<persia> This may have issues when the source of the code is unclear, but for small projects that haven't borrowed much, it's often a good route.
<savvas> sent upstream: http://code.google.com/p/dcsharp/issues/detail?id=17
<persia> savvas, If you can lower the priority, and include a patch with the relevant GPL header and copyright attribution based on the Vcs history, you'd get faster adoption.
<persia> (e.g. run svn blame or bzr blame, and look up their names)
<savvas> persia: I don't actually know how to lower the priority on google - I can't see an option for it either, it's probably reserved for the authors
<savvas> I can do the patch however :)
<persia> savvas, Fair enough.  The second part oughtn't be reserved though.  There's apparently also a git-blame (I don't use git much).
<savvas> does anyone know how to send patches to googlecode ?
<savvas> I suppose I can just copy/paste it as a comment
<savvas> ah wait, found it!
<savvas> when you click on the comment text field, it shows "attach a file" below :)
<iulian> quadrispro: You've asked for sponsorship of another bug, what was the bug #?
<hyperair> could someone sponsor bug #322377 for me please?
<quadrispro> iulian: mmm perhaps it was macchanger-gtk...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322377 in sigx "sigx FTBFS on all platforms" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322377
<LaserJock> jmarsden: ping
<iulian> quadrispro: What is the bug #?
<quadrispro> iulian: ?
<quadrispro> iulian: you've uploaded rosegarden this morning...
<quadrispro> #321364
<mok0> hyperair: I'll do it
<quadrispro> the other bug was #321504 (I hope I've understood well), it has just been fixed
<iulian> quadrispro: I was talking about bug #321504.  I see it's already fixed.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321504 in macchanger-gtk "Small typo in debian/control" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321504
<quadrispro> iulian: yes! :D
<hyperair> mok0: thanks
<iulian> Heh, OK then.
<quadrispro> iulian: but.. if you have some spare time... there's w-scan, which needs a sponsor :)
<quadrispro> iulian: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=w-scan
<iulian> quadrispro: OK, I see that mok0 already advocated it.  I will review it this evening.  If it's OK I'll upload it.
 * pochu plays a bit with piuparts for the first time
<quadrispro> thank you iulian
<iulian> Ahh, the homepage is written in German.
 * iulian doesn't understand German :(
<persia> iulian, Thanks for stepping up.  You've started the clock :)
<iulian> Excellent.
<quadrispro> iulian: yes, only in gemrna
<quadrispro> german *
 * ScottK notes that JontheEchidna is now a MOTU and fair game for reviews.
 * JontheEchidna waves
<mok0> JontheEchidna: congrats!
<JontheEchidna> thanks!
<iulian> JontheEchidna: Congratulations!
<LaserJock> JontheEchidna: congrats
<quadrispro> iulian: that application is very useful, as I said to mok0, I use it at work for scanning DVB-T channels information
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
<LaserJock> iulian: way to step up!
<iulian> quadrispro: Cool, just out of curiosity, is upstream active?
<iulian> LaserJock: :)
<quadrispro> iulian: yes, he seems active
<iulian> quadrispro: Or did you have the chance to get in touch with it?
<iulian> Oh, OK, cool.
<superm1> quadrispro, wasn't there a wnpp bug filed in debian about it?
<superm1> i coulda sworn someone did the packaging for it already
<quadrispro> superm1: not yet
<iulian> Debian bug #426390
<ubottu> Debian bug 426390 in wnpp "ITP: w-scan -- Scans DVB-T and DVB-C transponders for channels" [Wishlist,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/426390
<quadrispro> ah!
<quadrispro> lol
<superm1> look in their svn.  they should have packaging all ready to go too
<superm1> i don't know what eventually happened
<iulian> It seems that the ITP is closed.  IMHO, they don't seem to be interested in packaging it anymore.  Altought I might be wrong.
<quadrispro> superm1: you're right
<quadrispro> it has been closed due to inactivity
<superm1> quadrispro, http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-vdr-dvb/dvb/w-scan/?rev=0&sc=0
<quadrispro> superm1: then, why that bug has been closed??
<iulian> quadrispro: You might want to get in touch with him to see if he's still interested in.
<superm1> quadrispro, i actually had some email conversation about this with Tobias Grimm. let me dig it up
<quadrispro> ok
<superm1> quadrispro, it looks like the package didn't actually have a gpl license in it's latest binary at the time that the packaging was made.  i apparently sent an email to the author and latest binaries are fixed
<superm1> so i'd say ping tobias grimm and see if he is going to release the package to experimental at least, and maybe offer to help finish the ITP?
<quadrispro> I can give my help, if needed
<superm1> quadrispro, if nothing comes of that, i'd say further pursue your revu package, but it's much more preferable to get it into debian (especially since most of the hard lifting is done)
<iulian> I'd like to see that in Debian as well.
<quadrispro> superm1: sure
<quadrispro> superm1: I use almost everyday w_scan and I will work on future syncs/merge from debian
<quadrispro> let me know!
<quadrispro> :)
<Laney> quadrispro: Rather, you can be the one to do the updates in Debian
<Laney> (!)
<superm1> quadrispro, i sent an email to Tobias with you CC'ed, so hopefully between the two of you this can get done
<quadrispro> perfect! thanks
<ScottK> superm1: Could I talk you into looking into some residual bluetooth problems we're still having in KDE?
<quadrispro> going away, bye!
<superm1> ScottK, perhaps, what types of problems?
<superm1> ScottK, mind you, i've not been close to the code for a while, so my utility might not be spectacular, upstream may be better depending on the problems
<ScottK> superm1: If you look at Bug 280997 there is a lot of "It works" and "It doesn't work".  I was hoping you could sort through it a bit and see where there are real bugs.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280997 in kdebase-workspace "solid-bluetooth needs update for bluez 4.x" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280997
<ScottK> superm1: Way better than mine.
<superm1> ScottK, are you referring to looking on jaunty or intrepid?
<ScottK> superm1: I'm primarily worried about Jaunty.  For Intrepid the situation is definitely better than it was.
<ScottK> If we get some patches we can backport, great, but I'm not so worried.
<ScottK> If solid-bluetooth still has broken bits I want to get actionable bug reports upstream ASAP.
<superm1> ScottK, so on jaunty, what would I need to add to an ubuntu install to evaluate the situation?
<ScottK> Maybe they fix it for 4.2.1....
<ScottK> superm1: The fixes are in the standard Kubuntu packages for Jaunty.
<ScottK> So I'd guess sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop would do it.
<superm1> ScottK, yeah but i'd prefer not to pull a whole kubuntu-desktop, so what's the subset i'd need?
<superm1> kdebluetooth4 i'd guess
<ScottK> yeah
<Piratenaapje> mok0: A new version of the package you advocated is available in upstream, should I wait with uploading it to revu?
<ScottK> Not sure what else or if that'll pull in whatever you need (it should, at least in theory).
<mok0> Piratenaapje: yes, you may introduce new problems
<Piratenaapje> mok0: Ok, I'll just wait and try to get another advocate then :)
<mok0> Piratenaapje: yes, then worry about upgrading later
<AndrewGee> Any MOTUs available to give the second adovation to osm-gps-map, a GTK widget to embed openstreetmap? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=osm-gps-map - Thanks! :)
 * sistpoty|work calls it a day... cya
<fta> AndrewGee, your get-orig-source will always get the freshest source from git, this is it correct for get-orig-source but unfortunately, you name your tarball according to debian/changelog, this is incorrect, it should match the fresh sources instead.
<AndrewGee> fta: I'll get that changed now...
<fta> AndrewGee, working with snapshots means that get-orig-source should have enough intelligence to figure out the upstream version and (if possible) something to identify the particular snapshot that has been fetched.
<fta> AndrewGee, is 0.1 an existing upstream release?
<AndrewGee> fta: Yeah.
<fta> ok, so 0.1+ is fine
<AndrewGee> Okay.
<fta> i would personally use 0.1+gitYYYYMMDDrXXXXXX where XXXXXX is a part of the tip revision id but 0.1+gitYYYYMMDD is acceptable too if upstream is a small project
<pochu> I'd rather make get-orig-source get the revision pointed out by debian/changelog, but that's just my personal opinion
<Amaranth> I go with dates for compiz since not a lot tends to change there
<Amaranth> Well, it does change but all at once
<hyperair> pochu: but bpp says otherwise
<pochu> bpp?
<fta> pochu, iirc, the debian policy says get-orig-source must take the freshest
<pochu> that's weird
<hyperair> pochu: best packaging practices
<pochu> if I want to sponsor someone's package, and I need to get the tarball using get-orig-source, mine won't necessarily be the same as my sponsoree
<pochu> hyperair: are those written somewhere? :)
<hyperair> http://www.debian.org/doc/developers-reference/best-pkging-practices.html#bpp-origtargz
<hyperair> my bad. it wasn't bpp
<hyperair> it was the debian/rules spec
<hyperair> pochu: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-source.html <-- see here under get-orig-source
<fta> pochu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/110956/
<hyperair> fta: where did you get that from?
<hyperair> fta: copy pasted from the url?
<fta> yes
<pochu> thanks folks
<pochu> still, my use case isn't solved by that :)
<hyperair> fta: ah damn, i was hoping there would be a local copy somewhere in some package
<pochu> hyperair: there is, developers-reference package
<hyperair> pochu: then write a get-current-orig-source or something =p
<pochu> heh
<hyperair> ooh
<pochu> hyperair: debian-policy in this case actually
<hyperair> developers-reference eh
<hyperair> cool
<fta> pochu, i add get-current-source in the packages i create or maintain
<pochu> fta: I add debian/watch ;)
<fta> pochu, i like packaging snapshots
<hyperair> pochu: if debian/watch worked, you wouldn't need get-orig-source ;)
<fta> pochu, you do releases ;)
<hyperair> fta: snapshots meaning?
<pochu> hyperair: $vcs snapshot
<fta> random commits from the upstream VCS tree
<hyperair> fta: but how dyou identify which commits to take?
<pochu> but right, I usually package tarballs
<pochu> I've actually only packaged snapshots for one package (emesene) for which I wrote a get-orig-source
<pochu> but it took the revision to retrieve by parsing changelog on request of my sponsor IIRC
<fta> hyperair, i usually do that dynamically with info from $vcs log --limit 1
<hyperair> fta: basically the most current snapshot?
<pochu> it was this one: http://svn.debian.org/viewsvn/python-apps/packages/emesene/tags/1.0~r1137-1/debian/rules?rev=759&view=auto
<fta> hyperair, yes, because that's what you fetched
<hyperair> speaking of packaging snapshots, i wonder if something similar could be done in the case of stackswitch.
<fta> pochu, yep, but it's obviously not what the debian policy wants
<hyperair> pochu: in which case fta's get-current-source would come in handy =p
<pochu> yeah, I didn't know that back in the time
<hyperair> policy doesn't mention get-current-source though does it
<fta> i added such a rule to gwibber, hold on
<fta> hyperair: it doesn't
<fta> even get-orig-source is optional
<pochu> which doesn't mean you can't implement it
<pochu> right
<hyperair> pochu: true, but since there isn't such a standard, different people might come up with different names
<pochu> ah, sure
<hyperair> like when i said get-current-orig-source
<fta> hyperair, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gwibber-team/gwibber/packaging/annotate/head%3A/debian/rules
<pochu> but if I create it, I'm doing so for myself mostly ;)
<fta> it's using bzr, not git
<quadrispro> Laney: could gtk2hs needs a no-change rebuild?
<Laney> maybe
<quadrispro> need *
<Laney> is it installable?
<quadrispro> Laney: i'm doing some test
<hyperair> fta: DEBIAN_NAME := $(shell dpkg-parsechangelog | sed -n 's/^Source: *\(.*\)$$/\1/ p')  <-- does this work from any directory?
<fta> hyperair, it's smart to let me do things like: debian/rules get-orig-source DEBIAN_TAG=RELEASE_1_2_3RC1=1.2.3~rc1 to create foo_1.2.3~rc1.orig.tar.gz in addition to random snapshots
<hyperair> that's pretty cool.
<fta> s/smart/smart enough/
<fta> dpkg-parsechangelog expects debian/ in the current directory
<hyperair> fta: which will fail if you call from any other directory than the top directory
<hyperair> fta: the spec mentioned that get-orig-source is required to be able to function from any directory
<fta> well, you're right but no one ever complained about that
<hyperair> heh yeah. quite a few MOTUs don't seem to notice either while reviewing packages. =p
<fta> and i do a lot of snapshots: https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/ppa/+index?batch=150
<hyperair> fta: i know, i use your ppa. firefox-3.1 stuff
<fta> :)
<hyperair> oh yeah, would you know where i can get my hands on an ia64 buildd?
<hyperair> qemubuilder doesn't support ia64
<fta> nope, sorry
<hyperair> sigh
<fta> debian, maybe
<hyperair> i've got a ftbfs issue, and i'd like to test a fix before i propose a debdiff to be sponsored
<hyperair> package is codelite. works on everything but ia64
<fta> AndrewGee, your debian/libosmgpsmap0.symbols is wrong too
<Laney> quadrispro: Why do you think it might need one?
<fta> AndrewGee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/110959/
<quadrispro> Laney: it's installable
<Laney> yep
<maxb> w.r.t. get-orig-source working in any directory: dpkg-parsechangelog -l$(dir $(firstword $(MAKEFILE_LIST)))/changelog    [Relies on you using it in debian/rules directly, not an included thing somewhere else]
<hyperair> maxb: that looks interesting
<hyperair> firstword?
<hyperair> ls
<hyperair> uh whoops
<fta> maxb, i tend to think it's not worth it, there's always a case that fails. the place it has to work it where the debian/ dir is, everything else is just bonus
<fta> -it+is
<maxb> I agree it's quirky that policy sets different requirements for that one target
<fta> i wish DPKG_GENSYMBOLS_CHECK_LEVEL was set to 4 by default so people would really care about symbols in libs
<hyperair> fta: why?
<hyperair> fta: in the case of C++ libs, the *.symbols file is a pita due to name mangling
<fta> so it will FTBFS if symbols appear or disappear, that usually requires attention, check for ABI stability, etc.
<RainCT> OT, Does someone know how to run a custom command each time the lid is opened/closed?
<RainCT> ah, found it (/etc/acpi/lid.sh)
<fta> AndrewGee, do something like: dpkg-gensymbols -plibosmgpsmap0 -Odebian/libosmgpsmap0.symbols -v0.1
<quentusrex> how do I find out who built a package?
<quentusrex> I found a bug with the package secpanel.
<jpds> quentusrex: I think the build daemons are the only ones who build packages.
<jpds> quentusrex: However you should be able to find out who last uploaded the package by looking in /usr/share/doc/secpanel/changelog.Debian.gz
<Piratenaapje> Hmm I have a problem: There isn't a location I can put in the debian/watch file, and there isn't a svn for the program. Can I get away with just providing the current original tarball?
<jmarsden|work> LaserJock: (very delayed) ack... I was out at a client site, just got back to my office... Hi!
<ScottK> Where did you get it from then?
<Piratenaapje> ScottK: from their site, but I get a 403 error with uscan if i try to look into the directory
<ScottK> Ah.
<pochu> ScottK: isn't it linked from the homepage?
 * ScottK didn't read all the backscroll.
 * ScottK goes back to his kdepim SRU.
<pochu> Piratenaapje: that intended for you
<pochu> ScottK: nvm
<Piratenaapje> pochu: Hmm yes
<Piratenaapje> pochu: Am I supposed to parse the homepage? :s
<pochu> Piratenaapje: it's easy
<pochu> Piratenaapje: see uscan(1)
<Piratenaapje> ah ofcourse, I see
<Piratenaapje> silly me
<superm1> ScottK, well the GUI tool in KDE isn't even showing devices for me in jaunty, whereas the gnome tool is
<ScottK> OK.  I only have Intrepid here, so my ability to mess with it is limited.
<superm1> does kubuntu do daily live disks?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> That and I have a sum total of one week experience messing with bluetooth.
<ScottK> That was the week between when I upgraded to Intrepid and then bluez4 got uploaded.
<superm1> well it's pretty clear when it either "Works" or "doesn't work"
<ScottK> My experience with Intrepid is 'works about like it did with bluez3'.
<ScottK> Which for Intrepid, is, I think, a win.
<pochu> can something evil running in a chroot break your system?
<coppro> yes
<coppro> if it has or gets root access within the chroot, it can escape
<pochu> I thought they were secure...
<pochu> and builds are done with root
<hyperair> pochu: builds aren't done as root
<hyperair> pochu: there's a user called buildd i think
<pochu> hyperair: pbuilder?
<hyperair> pochu: think so
<hyperair> pochu: regarding chroot breaking, you can do it with perl
<hyperair> i'm not sure if it's doable with sh though
<pochu> do what?
<hyperair> break out of a chroot
<Piratenaapje> Hmm, I still can't figure out how to do it with uscan, manual wasn't too much of help :s
<hyperair> pochu: root access is needed because in order to break out of a chroot you need to chroot twice more
<pochu> Piratenaapje: it's basically: http://homepage.com/ http://homepage.com/page/where/the/package/is/package-(.*)\.tar\.gz
<pochu> hyperair: so if the build isn't done as root, it's safe?
<pochu> for builds
<hyperair> pochu: yes it is, unless there's some SUID binary somewhere
<hyperair> pochu: make that exploitable SUID binary
<pochu> Piratenaapje: if you can't still make it work, tell me the link and I'll try
<pochu> hyperair: oh
<pochu> hyperair: I hope there's not those things in the archive :-)
<pochu> (those malicious things)
<hyperair> probably not
<ScottK> mok0 uploaded a virus to the archive yesterday.
<pochu> heh
<ScottK> Of course it was a representation of the SARS virus, not the computer kind.
<emgent> hello people
<pochu> ScottK: as long as he doesn't upload it to Debian I'm safe :)
<pochu> hey hey emgent!
<pochu> LTNS
<jpds> That would expain why upload.u.c is down.
 * pochu prepares an SRU for intrepid
<jpds> hey emgent
<Piratenaapje> pochu: I feel a bit stupid, but still haven't figured it out yet.
<Piratenaapje> "https://www.getdropbox.com/downloading?os=lnx https://www.getdropbox.com/download?dl=packages/nautilus-dropbox-(.*)\.tar\.bz2" is what I'm trying with now, but it doesn't find any hrefs that match :s
<pochu> Piratenaapje: try removing https://www.getdropbox.com from the second url
<pochu> Piratenaapje: if you look at the html source, the url for the tar.bz2 link is relative to the domain
<pochu> Piratenaapje: so that's why uscan was failing, I suppose
<Piratenaapje> pochu: No change :s
<pochu> ok, let me try
<Elbrus> Piratenaapje: just some strange idea, does the ? need escaping?
<Piratenaapje> pochu: Ok, thank you
<Piratenaapje> Elbrus: Yes, that was it, it works now :D
<Piratenaapje> dpkg-source seemingly doesn't look at .tar.bz2 files, so I have to make a .tar.gz myself?
<hyperair> pochu: http://pastebin.com/f1a87abec
<hyperair> shit wrong paste
<hyperair> pochu: http://pastebin.com/f48ec404c
<Elbrus> Piratenaapje: I think so, but the support for bz2 is supposed to come, but until then, rezipping the tar file.
<Piratenaapje> Elbrus: alright, thank you
<pochu> Piratenaapje: yes, but don't unpack the tar, just bunzip and gzip -9 the resulting tar
<hyperair> http://pastebin.com/d5cbf8341 <-- this works too
<pochu> hyperair: looking
<Piratenaapje> pochu: in debian/rules I suppose?
<pochu> Piratenaapje: nope, DIY
<pochu> Piratenaapje: you can also tell uscan to repackage it
<hyperair> pochu: basically you need to get an fd for a directory, then chroot to something within that particular directory. then you do an fchdir() onto the said fd, and then keep chdir("..")-ing for a while until you think you've reached the correct root, then chroot to it.
<pochu> it has a --repack option or so
<Piratenaapje> pochu: ok, back to reading the manual
<pochu> hyperair: interesting. and perl looks easier than I thought :)
<hyperair> pochu: heh. a lot of functions are similar to C. i think i can make that script in python too
<pochu> my programming fu is rather low, but I'm improving :)
<pochu> hmm
 * pochu wonders if he can manually modify a .dsc and later debsign it
<maxb> hyperair: But, fundamentally, all these chroot escapes rely on the code that enters the chroot not doing a complete job, right?
<maxb> pochu: "debsign" is a command :-)
<hyperair> maxb: complete job meaning setuid(non-zero)?
<pochu> maxb: exactly :)
<maxb> hyperair: Even if you are root inside the chroot, you still need an fd to a directory outside to escape, by the methods shown so far
<pochu> actually I want to modify the .changes, which is better as I won't have to fiddle with the checksums
<hyperair> maxb: no, all you need is to chroot deeper
<maxb> Oh!
<hyperair> maxb: by carrying out an incomplete chroot on your own, you can carry out the breaking operation
<oojah> hyperair: This is why the grsec chroot restrictions exist.
<hyperair> oojah: what restrictions?
<oojah> like denying chroot() within a chroot().
<oojah> like denying chroot() within a chroot.
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> yes
<hyperair> if that's possible it would prevent breaking out
<vadi2> Is this the right channel to ask packaging questions?
<maxb> vadi2: Provided they are Ubuntu packaging questions :-)
<hyperair> vadi2: but of course
<coppro> what time does the REVU day start?\
<hyperair> http://pastebin.com/f1645a593 <-- chroot breaking script in python
<oojah> hyperair: This is what I have: http://pastebin.com/d2e1214a2
<oojah> It's things like that that need to be merged before grsec disappears.
<vadi2> I have this as my postinst script http://paste.ubuntu.com/110983, however the package fails to install if the command does not exist
<vadi2> Is there a more proper way to check?
<pochu> vadi2: I think you want ` ` around the which app-foo
<hyperair> oojah: ouch. i can't break out of that
<pochu> i.e. if `which update-app-install` ...
<pochu> vadi2: and &> is a bashism AFAIK
<maxb> pochu: I don't think that's correct
<vadi2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/110985/ ?
<pochu> you should do > /dev/null 2>&1 instead
<vadi2> sure
<maxb> The point is to test the exit status, not the the textual output
<oojah> hyperair: http://pastebin.com/d6a61903b :)
<pochu> maxb: ah
<hyperair> oojah: hahah
<vadi2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/110986/ ?
<oojah> I don't know why it's not in the kernel by default.
<oojah> Ooh, late for beer. Bye!
<pochu> maxb: both work, with and without ``
<pochu> vadi2: you're missing a ';' after /dev/null
<vadi2> ok, thank you
<maxb> vadi2: I suggest looking at the postinst of the app-install-data-partner package for an example of how an existing ubuntu package does exactly what you are doing
<vadi2> maxb: hey thanks
<vadi2> I didn't know which package to look for, so started on my own
<maxb> vadi2: If you have the package installed, you can see its postinst at /var/lib/dpkg/info/app-install-data-partner.postinst
<vadi2> hm, I don't, and can't find it
<btm> ScottK: libextlib-ruby, libstomp-ruby in debian new
<AndrewGee> Is it okay to call the tarball created in a get-orig-source rule, to grab from a git repo, PACKAGE_latest.orig.tar.gz?
<directhex> AndrewGee, absolutely not
<AndrewGee> directhex: Okay. I'll try and work out what version it's downloading then... :)
<vadi2> maxb: where can I get this package from?
<directhex> AndrewGee, how would you tell the difference between PACKAGE_latest.orig.tar.gz and PACKAGE_latest.orig.tar.gz?
<AndrewGee> directhex: Right.
<quadrispro> superm1: great work! I hope to see w_scan entering in experimental as soon as possibile :)
<pochu> cody-somerville, jdong, nxvl: hi, mind having a look at bug 287158 for an SRU ACK? The debdiff is quite trivial
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287158 in wesnoth "wesnoth crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287158
<cody-somerville> pochu, acked
<pochu> cody-somerville: thanks!
<pochu> anybody running intrepid and liferea?
<vadi2> i am
<pochu> vadi2: mind trying liferea from intrepid-proposed and telling me if it runs fine?
<vadi2> Ok, sure
<pochu> vadi2: thanks
<vadi2> pochu: 1.4.18-0ubuntu2.1 ?
<pochu> vadi2: yes
<vadi2> pochu: seems to work fine. I did have some inconsistency in unread items / bolded headlines, but it always does that, so it's ok
<pochu> vadi2: good, mind saying so in bug 295490?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295490 in liferea "Liferea doesn't start with "Aborted" error." [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/295490
<pochu> vadi2: thanks for testing :-)
<vadi2> oh, well it definitely started. np
<vadi2> maxb: any idea on how can I get the app-install-data-partner package?
<pochu>   Uploading wesnoth_1.4.5.orig.tar.gz: 3233k/169579k
<pochu> ouch!
<pochu> I don't need to upload the orig.tar.gz if it's already in the archive, do I?
<ScottK> btm: I'll need access to the package as uploaded.  I can't get them from Debian New.
<Chris`> Anyone know what the limit of versions are for Universe? For example is RC1 software allowed?
<ScottK> Chris`: It is, but generally we prefer to stay with releases.
<vadi2> pochu: my script still errors out with the `'s added :\
<pochu> vadi2: can you pastebin it?
<vadi2> http://pastebin.com/m1c6d4f19
<pochu> vadi2: and can you pastebin the error?
<pochu> vadi2: does running `/bin/bash postinst` error out too?
<fta> bad &>
<fta> especially when sh is dash
<pochu> right
<fta> and the test may fail miserably if gnome-app-install is not installed
<fta> (no idea if that could happen for that package)
<fta> i would use "if [ -x /usr/sbin/update-app-install ] ; then"
<hyperair> mok0: codelite ftbfs on ia64. is there any way i can test a fix for it?
<vadi2> fta: the point is to check for it
<vadi2> I'll try that, thank you
<btm> ScottK: they're on mentors.debian.org
<Blinkiz> Am trying to build kvm-83 with "debuild -S -sa". Problem is that it complains about not having any rules to setup config-host.mak. That file is created when running configure on the program manually. How can I make debuild build it? What have I missed? I have followed the guides on wiki about package upgrade. So I have everything in debian/ folder from last build..
<ScottK> btm: OK.  Thanks.  Who sponsored them?
<maxb> vadi2: if [ -x /usr/sbin/update-app-install ]; then               (newline)           update-app-install || true              (newline)         fi                   is what app-install-data-partner does
<ScottK> btm: Also my box that's set up for uploading just died, so my schedule is a bit delayed...
<vadi2> maxb: thank you very much
<Blinkiz> Here is the output from debian -S -sa http://blinkiz.pastebin.com/d3ba05a09
<btm> ScottK: thom uploaded those two.
<btm> ScottK: I don't know how much he looked them over, but the binary changes is lintian 2.2.0 clean on etch and pbuilder clean on lenny. If you have any comments I'd appreciate them of course.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> After I get done figuring out why my laptop insists the hard drive is full when it is not.
<quadrispro> anyone on bug #322513?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322513 in mpd "Please merge mpd 0.14.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322513
<james_w> quadrispro: is it urgent?
<quadrispro> james_w: it isn't at all
<james_w> k
<quadrispro> I was trying to know if there's some one who haven't nothin to do at the moment :D
<james_w> seems like there's no need to bring it up on IRC if it's in the sponsor queue then?
<james_w> ah, ok :-)
 * james_w also advertises http://people.ubuntu.com/~dholbach/sponsoring/ for anyone without anything to do :-)
<nhandler> james_w: Are you handling it, or do you want me to?
<proppy> what does SAUCE: mean in ubuntu kernel update context ?
<james_w> nhandler: I was just heading to bed, so please go ahead
<proppy> (hi)
<james_w> proppy:
<james_w> #ubuntu-kernel will know better than us
<proppy> :)
<proppy> james_w: thanks for pointing that out
<james_w> I know it's something to do with the intent of the patch, but I can't remember the rules
<quadrispro> i'm going to sleep
<quadrispro> by james_w
<quadrispro> bye *
<james_w> night quadrispro
<mrooney> If anyone has a minute to review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=wxbanker I would greatly appreciate it, I'd love to get it into Jaunty :) It is a fairly simple cdbs package of a python-distutils app
<xnox> I feel sad, upstream is hostile =```(
<_16aR_> Hello
<nhandler> Hi _16aR_
<directhex> xnox, which upstream? there's a scale of hostility
<directhex> and strangely, "slomo can choke on a bucket of cocks" is only halfway up that scale
<RAOF> directhex: Hm... I forget.  Which upstream was that?  It was something gstreamer-related, IIRC :)
<xnox> directhex: www.crosswire.org
<directhex> RAOF, http://bugs.debian.org/477454
<directhex> xnox, oh, right, bible stuff. i'd expect hostility by nature
<RAOF> Ah, yes.  That one.
<LaserJock> xnox: it's being worked on
<LaserJock> lots of frustrations and misunderstandings, it happens
<xnox> directhex: yeah they don't want me to package bibles along with the bible software. But they complain that the software is old in the repos to the ubuntu-motu
<directhex> xnox, i think scientology has the right idea - don't let anyone see your doctrines without forking out fat cash
<xnox> It's just I saw this as an opportunity to work on packaging, since there was need and noone was doing it. I'm not even religious.
<LaserJock> xnox: it's not exactly that straightforward, but it's somewhat frustating yes
<ScottK> They were just here recently to start working on updating it
<LaserJock> the problem is that the bible reading software already has module management built in
<xnox> ScottK: I'm one of those =D launchpad.net/~pkgcrosswire and we have alioth as well
<LaserJock> that kinda gets messed up when we do system-wide installs via apt
<ScottK> Ah
<LaserJock> so it's not simply "don't package our stuff"
<xnox> I've made a really nice proposal. Which will solve that and it will not require any changes from their side.
<xnox> They said:"No. No modules should be in the repo's." and then like three more emails "No. No. No."
<LaserJock> xnox: right, just keep reading
<xnox> My idea was to make the packaged modules generate a local repository in their format in eg /usr/share/crosswire. So that their management can install from there
<_16aR_> Is it possible to have 2 original maintainers ?
<directhex> _16aR_, sorta
<directhex> _16aR_, but in debian/control, no
<LaserJock> you can have Uploaders
<LaserJock> which is like co-maintainer
<directhex> all the cool kids are Uploaders
<xnox> LaserJock: english is not my mother tongue by "right, just keep reading" do you mean sort of "hang in there...."
 * xnox wants to be a cool kid :````(
<directhex> which, ironically, doesn't mean you can upload the package, it means you can sign off a changelog entry without it being an NMU
 * xnox lol
<LaserJock> xnox: I mean they've also sent emails apologizing for some of that and explaining why a bit more
<LaserJock> directhex: for DM's it does mean you can upload the package
<xnox> LaserJock: I'll have to reread then
<directhex> LaserJock, yeah, and for those of us with only decades left to live, the paperwork for DM or DD or IDDQD status is too much hastle
<LaserJock> DM is quite fast
<LaserJock> I think it took me about 2 weeks total
<LaserJock> though i guess the rules have changes a bit since I became one
<LaserJock> but still, it's not nearly like DD I don't think
<_16aR_> directhex: my reason is to modify a package on revu not adopted because of some missing remarks. So my job will be minimal. But I think that since I willsign the package, it must be me the XSBC-Original-Maintainer ?
<directhex> _16aR_, generally. acknowledge the other guy in debian/copyright
<LaserJock> that whole Original-Maintainer for REVU thing is awfully weird
<_16aR_> directhex: yes of course
<_16aR_> I don't want to put out his name. I want this package in ubuntu 9.04, that's all :)
<_16aR_> I will update the upstream package I think, since 2 version have come out
<directhex> LaserJock, welcome to computers in general!
<LaserJock> directhex: heh, yeah
<LaserJock> it'd be some much easier if we used .spec files ;-)
<directhex> spec files are shit
<directhex> i say this as someone with 2 million quid of suse boxes
<xnox> Just a question about multiverse what rules apply? cause my google-fu produced vague results.
<RAOF> xnox: "Is it redistributable" is AFAIK the only absolute question.  Then you just need to actually find someone who wants to care.
<maxb> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/licensing talks about main and restricted - universe and multiverse are just the same, but without Canonical's pledge of a defined maintenance period?
<xnox> RAOF: ok cool. That's what I need.
<LaserJock> maxb: that's "sorta" how it works
<LaserJock> IMO it's still very ill-defined and the only hope of making it easier is to get rid of Main/Universe
<maxb> Surely there will always be a need for the distinction of which software Canonical does/does not choose to commit to paying people to support?
<xnox> the user discrimination, what if it is for non-commercial will it get veto by MOTU's??? (or is it build farm dictators?)
<directhex> can you even host "non-commercial-only" things on a canonical server? it's terribly ill-defined
<LaserJock> maxb: well, but the problem is that Main has never been that definition exactly
<LaserJock> and what is "support"?
<ajmitch> directhex: non-commercial usage doesn't always put those distinctions on distribution, but it's a murky area
<directhex> morning ajmitch!
<LaserJock> in Intrepids Add/Remove it says that Canonical "maintains" all apps in Main, which is untrue
<ajmitch> directhex: pfft, it's afternoon here, unless you happen to use UGT :)
<xnox> LaserJock: "support" is the thing you can buy from canocical. So that trained experts from vancuover will give you email/web/phone based help ONLY for LTS releases.
<LaserJock> if "support" means "you can buy commercial support for this app" then I believe Main is also not the "canonical" definition
<directhex> LaserJock, if canonical want to pay me to maintain my styff in main... :p
<LaserJock> xnox: no, LTS is different
<xnox> LaserJock: and only main I think
<LaserJock> ok, but if you look at the ubuntu.com definiton of "Main" it never once uses the term "Canonical"
<LaserJock> support I think has also meant security fixes
<maxb> Hmm, yeah, it's hopelessly ill defined, isn't it :-/
<LaserJock> but I don't think SRUs are garaunteed for Main
<LaserJock> Canonical doesn't hire people to look after every package in Main
<LaserJock> it's generally supposed to be a team effort by the Core Devs and Canonical tends to hire a lot of them :-)
 * xnox wants to see the day Canonical hiring Debian =D
<LaserJock> xnox: what do you mean?
<LaserJock> all of Debian? that'd be interesting
<directhex> xnox, a lot of the core devs are debian people
<maxb> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/components clearly says universe has no guarantee of security updates - but on the other hand it doesn't actually say that such a guarantee exists for main... just leaves you to assume that
<LaserJock> maxb: right, traditionally they do say though that Canonical provides security updates
<LaserJock> ... of course they also say they maintain all of Main
<LaserJock> :-)
<maxb> I assumed that "maintain all of Main" meant that if, up to EOL, something really really needed doing to something in main and the community weren't getting it done, then Canonical would arrange developer time.
<LaserJock> maxb: that would be a giant assumption
<LaserJock> and on a practical level, not true
<maxb> Well, if they're not going even that far, then synaptic's description of the components is an outright lie :-)
<LaserJock> I think so, but I doubt an intentional one
<LaserJock> sounds more like marketing to me
<LaserJock> but it did make me want to say "wow, assume, I don't have to maintain anything in Main anymore" ;-)
<LaserJock> s/assume,//
<LaserJock> so my guess is that when the archive get's reorganized it'll be better
<LaserJock> unless Canonical claims that everything in the main Ubuntu lobes are maintained by them
<directhex> i'd really rather they didn't claim that, some things are better maintained by the community that knows it
<LaserJock> directhex: well, claim != do so ;-)
#ubuntu-motu 2009-01-29
<_16aR_> I'll just have fixed the problems Dave hasn't fixed on fsniper (watch file, and distrib version name change). Can anyone review it ? It is a directory watcher/script automater based on inotify (very practical to sync directories on the fly) : http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=fsniper
<_16aR_> and another one : hexdiff, a package to visually analyse binary differences between 2 files (in hexa off course). Nobody has put any comments right now, so it could be cool to look at it : http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=hexdiff
<_16aR_> just added some debian/examples for fsniper
<nellery> would a new Debian release fixing only incorrect licensing in a package (which is serious severity on debian BTS) be worthy of a merge?
<cody-somerville> nellery, depends. Is the package violating Ubuntu policies?
<nellery> cody-somerville: the packages debian/copyright file claims that the package is distributed under LGPL, when it is GPL
<cody-somerville> slangasek, ^^
<slangasek> hrm?
<nellery> (note that there are 6 related packages involved)
<cody-somerville> slangasek, Can you advise nellery?
<cody-somerville> nellery, Is there a bug report in Ubuntu yet?
<nellery> cody-somerville: I don't believe so
<slangasek> I would say it's worth merging, but I'm not volunteering to merge it...
<cody-somerville> nellery, theres your answer :)
<nellery> cody-somerville, slangasek: thanks
<xnox> does anyone has experience with random mini-dinstall hick-ups?
<xnox> I dput local *.changes; then mini-dinstall --batch; then apt-get update;
<xnox> and when I do apt-get install my_package
<xnox> it gives me errors mismatched size
<maxb> Odd
<maxb> All I can say is that I found reprepro more to my taste than mini-dinstall
<maxb> Unless it's a *really* trivial local repo, in which case I can post the shellscript I use for my "dump some debs in a directory" style repo for pbuilder
<xnox> maxb: that would be *really* usefull for me know
<xnox> maxb: And i'll checkout reprepro
<maxb> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~maxb/%2Bjunk/apt-generate/annotate/head%3A/apt-generate
<xnox> maxb: thanks!
<jsmidt> I'm trying to build the mono package in Jaunty.  I get this error: debian/dh_makeclilibs -i -m 1.0 --internal-mono
<jsmidt> Unknown option: internal-mono
<jsmidt> Does anybody recognise what error this is and/or how to fix it?
<Bsims> Can anyone point me to a tutorial to build multi binary debs... I want to package and host kde 3.5x built against Ubuntu Current... I am not entirely ignorant of how dpkg works used it for single binaries.
<HorizonXP> if i need to remove PDO from PHP, should I bother with recompiling the debian package, or just install PHP from source?
<Bsims> I looked through the Debian New Maintainer's Guide and it didn't go into multibinary debs
<maxb> Don't know about a tutorial, but there's really not all that much to it - you just have multiple binary stanzas in debian/control, and install the relevant files into debian/PACKAGENAME as you would be doing in a single-binary package, but for more than one
<LaserJock> Bsims: you can look at the KDE 3.5 packages to get an idea
<LaserJock> Bsims: but that is an enormous task to do right
<Bsims> maxb: Hrm I may took a look see at the current packages
<Bsims> LaserJock: I was hoping there was a script kind of like buildkde that dumped a Pile'O'Debs
<maxb> Bsims: I have to say.... packaging an entire DE sounds incredibly hard. Is it really worth it?
<LaserJock> Bsims: no, you'll want pbuilder/sbuild and build the packages in the right order
<Bsims> maxb: Well I run nightly neon and well 4.x as it stands at the moment sucks at least as far as I am concerned
 * Bsims nods thanks LaserJock nice to know the RIGHT tool to research
<LaserJock> there's a reason why Kubuntu has dropped 3.5, it's a lot of work to maintain
<LaserJock> any project that size is
 * Bsims nods I remember the transition to 3.x for KDE
<Bsims> thing is I've refined my dot file from 1999 to current... I /know/ how 3.5 works at least from a user perspective
<maxb> pbuilder is a tool for building packages in a clean build environment. Making packages that build in a clean environment is important, but you would probably want to start out simply building the packages in your existing installation. For that, see dpkg-buildpackage (or debuild, a thin wrapper over that)
<LaserJock> Bsims: sure
<Bsims> And for me 4.x isn't there yet
<nhandler> persia: Are you going to upload gebabbel from REVU? Or do you want me to go ahead an upload it for you?
<maxb> When you do want to prove that it builds cleanly, I think pbuilder is a bit easier to get to understand than sbuild
 * Bsims nods maxb I've used dpkg-buildbackage but only for single binary packages
<LaserJock> when you want .debs that are distributable you want pbuilder/sbuild
<maxb> You definitely want to look into using cowdancer's cowbuilder wrapper for pbuilder - the speed benefit is considerable
<Bsims> Coool
<LaserJock> I don't trust dpkg-buildpackage alone for any binary building
 * Bsims makes notes
<Bsims> LaserJock: worked for me for pan
<LaserJock> for personal consumption yeah
 * Bsims grins well yeah but that was my focus before
<maxb> dpkg-buildpackage is appropriate for when you are developing the package. pbuilder or sbuild is for when you are checking its sane for release to an audience
<maxb> or when it needs to build for a different distro than you are running
 * Bsims /does/ have to whine about kubuntu deciding to convert existing .kde directories to kde4 surely .kde4 would have been less disruptive
<maxb> The invocation of dpkg-buildpackage is the same whether you're building a single-binary or multi-binary source
 * Bsims adds notes about what to use when
<ScottK> Bsims: That's what we did during Hardy when we were trying to support co-installability
<Bsims> maxb: I tried turning it loose on the source and telling it multi-binary and it got confuseled
<Bsims> ScottK: IIRC its how Debian handled it back then
<LaserJock> you don't tell it multi-binary
<ScottK> Bsims: If you want current KDE, kde3.5.10 is packaged and in Hardy.  It'd just be a matter of rebuilding them.
<maxb> What do you mean "telling it multi-binary". There's no such option
 * Bsims nods I'll look there
<maxb> multi-binaryness is a property of the source package - not the command you use to build the source package
<Bsims> Not for dpkg-build package
<Bsims> Sorry telling dh_make that its multiple binary
<LaserJock> Bsims: you shouldn't be using dh_make
<LaserJock> dh_make is for getting a template for creating a source package from scratch
<Bsims> LaserJock: what should I be using, I was following the Debian New Maintainers guide
<Bsims> Mostly thats what I use it for.... is converting tar.gz that is too new to be packaged on ubuntu
<LaserJock> Bsims: ok, but you really really don't want to do that for KDE
<LaserJock> Bsims: you want to grab the Hardy source packages and just rebuild them on Intrepid or whatever release you running
 * Bsims nods does sound like far less work
<LaserJock> when you consider how much time went into those packages, yeah
 * Bsims grins and I appriciate it... 
 * Bsims sends donations at tax time labled packager's beer fund
<Bsims> I guess in part my hostility to 4.x for kde is I have spent years refining how kde works for me and don't wanna change
<LaserJock> that's reasonable, it's just hard for a project to progress without breaking some old habits first
<Bsims> But would it kill them to let me add a shortcut to that toolbar with a right click?
 * Bsims winks
<Bsims> LaserJock: when I got started Debian was bragging about how the Potato had landed
<Bsims> and that was after a year or so of SuSe back when they spelled it that way
 * Bsims winces damn 1999 doesn't seem that long ago
 * Bsims smiles 4.x will get there... 3.x did eventually
<LaserJock> 4.2 is very nice
<LaserJock> and I've been using gnome for years
<Bsims> LaserJock: I am running nightly neon to avoid conficts with the 3.5 packages I installed third party... I know bad bad me
 * Bsims grins and well its purty... but I can't figure out how to add shortcuts to it's toolbar nor install themes for kopete
<Bsims> minor issues I know but still
<Bsims> That and k3b hasn't made the move yet... its my prefered cd burner app on any platform
 * Bsims laughs sad as I spend the time not in Pan, firefox, transmission and K3B is in a urxvt terminal running GNU Screen
<xnox> is it an RC bug if the source code files have licensing information missing?
<dholbach> good morning
<iulian> Good morning Daniel!
<dholbach> hiya iulian
<iulian> How are you this morning?
<dholbach> very good, just need another coffee to get going :)
<dholbach> how are you?
<iulian> I am drinking my tea...
<iulian> No more school till 9th of Feb!
<dholbach> :-)
<iulian> Yaay!
<dholbach> yoohoo :)
<jamesty1>  /j #ruby
<jamesty1> oops
<jamesty1> still 1/2 asleep
<savvas> lies!
<jamesty1> heh it's 8am here
 * jamesty1 grabs coffee
<artfwo> Hello! I need some help with Debian Policy versioning: will Hardy support building packages with Standards-Version bumped to 3.8.0?
<dholbach> artfwo: the  Standards-Version  field should not affect build-ability :)
<artfwo> but what if I specify "Homepage" field in debian/control? It's unsupported in 3.7 series, that's the "default" for Hardy, as far as I can tell
<artfwo> will such a control file be parsed without errors by packaging tools on Hardy?
<leleobhz> leleobhz@dsp2:~$ sudo ld -Bdynamic -r -lxview -lolgx
<leleobhz> ld: cannot find -lxview
<leleobhz> for ubuntu, what is wrong?
<leleobhz> (libs instaled) may be a bug?
<persia> artfwo, If you use a newer standards version than is available in a given release, you may not have support for certain new features: you'd have to check the underlying tools (dpkg in the case of Homepage).
<persia> leleobhz, Do you also have the -dev packages installed?  Can you find the libraries manually (in /usr/lib)?
<artfwo> persia: there's a lot of features for 3.8.0 standards; is there an automated way to check compability with all the tools? Or is it just okay to stick my package at 3.7.3 if I want to build it on older Ubuntu releases?
<persia> artf
<persia> artfwo, The actual number you use doesn't really matter, although it's nice when it's accurate.
<persia> More important is that if you rely on any tool features you should check to see if they are supported for a given target.
<persia> There's no automated way to do this: far too many tools, and far too many use cases for the tools.
<persia> So just changing Standards-Version: won't make any difference at all: it's changing the other things that make a difference.
<artfwo> understood, thanks!
<persia> For example, if you want to know if Homepage is supported, determine which tools are likely to look (at least dpkg, maybe others), and check their changelogs.
<tuxmaniac> can some one unsubscribe universe-sponsors from bug 322648. It looks like its invalid because of a merge needed. Another pair of eyes is appreciated
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322648 in libgeda "Please update libgeda to the latest version 1.4.3" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322648
<tuxmaniac> another question. How do I find the reason for the removal of a package from multiverse? the bug in question is bug 293585
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293585 in spim "spim package missing in intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/293585
<dholbach> tuxmaniac: I replied to the libgeda bug
<dholbach> tuxmaniac: no idea when it was removed - in any case it was removed from Debian too
<tuxmaniac> dholbach: aah thanks for the second answer
<tuxmaniac> regarding the first one, i missed it completely. Relied a bit on http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/science.html#outdatedandlocalinB
<tuxmaniac> and forgot to see the naming of the package
<tuxmaniac> dholbach: thanks for the review comment
<AndrewGee> If I want to something which has two configure scripts, with CDBS, how would I go about doing this. It's like I want to do the whole process twice, I guess.
<hyperair> could someone review my package geanyvc please? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=geanyvc
<dholbach> tuxmaniac: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/spim/+publishinghistory
<dholbach> tuxmaniac: click on the expander in the "Deleted" row
<tuxmaniac> dholbach: i already did that. Thanks for digging that info
<dholbach> no worries
<hyperair> mok0: codelite seems to ftbfs on a few architectures. do you know where i can get access to an ia64 buildd for testing purposes?
<mok0> hyperair: no, sorry
<hyperair> sigh.
<mok0> did you ask on #ubuntu-devel?
<hyperair> so what should i do about it?
<hyperair> eh?
<hyperair> no i didn't
<hyperair> i'll go ask
<hyperair> no wait, i did
<hyperair> a few days ago
<hyperair> no reply
<mok0> yeah, it a problem
<hyperair> i tried using qemubuilder, but it doesn't support ia64
<mok0> hyperair: perhaps refer upstream to the errormessage? Perhaps he'll know what to do
<hyperair> mok0: i did refer upstream. he's the one who came up with the fix, but i can't test it without an ia64 buildd
<hyperair> mok0: and he doesn't have an ia64 machine to test out either
<mok0> hyperair: sigx still has problems also, seems only to work on i386-derived archs
<hyperair> mok0: so it seems
<hyperair> stupid scons
<mok0> hyperair: of course the poor-mans fix is to exclude those archs
<hyperair> that would mean anything depending on that library wouldn't work
<mok0> hyperair: yes, but it wouldn't anyway, since the library doesn't build
<hyperair> mok0: true.
<mok0> hyperair: Fortunately, the packages built on the most important archs
<hyperair> yeah
<hyperair> but failed for every other.
<hyperair> i tried looking into qemubuilder for ia64, but it seems qemu doesn't have ia64 support
<mok0> hyperair: no
 * mok0 goes to meet buddy for lunch... see you in a while
<hyperair> alright see you
<apw> if one is modifying the debian part of a package sync'd from debian (a file in debian which is copied in wholesale) should you be adding that as a patch in the patches directory or just modifying it directly?
<apw> also can someone remind me of thee magic command to build a patch
<Piratenaapje> apw: diff -Nurp package-directory.old/ package-directory.new/ > name.patch
<apw> there was some debfoo command which you could debfoo <patchname> and then edit the source and it did the right thing
<Piratenaapje> apw: do you mean dpatch?
<apw> ahhh that sounds more like it thanks
<Piratenaapje> apw: http://www.tuxmaniac.com/blog/2008/01/25/dpatch-just-superb-a-short-how-to/
<a|wen> hmm, zapping in jaunty calls MAKEDEV in the postinst, and no newer version in debian ... that doesn't look good
<cornucopic> Hi! I have just confirmed a bug, Can I assign myself to fix it?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/321863
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321863 in sun-java6 "Name of JDK documentation zip has changed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cornucopic> This will be my first ever attempt..Seems like a easy fix. So can I just go ahead and assign it?
<persia> cornucopic, Yes: please assign yourself if you plan to fix it.
<cornucopic> Cool..
<cornucopic> persia, Is it also necessary to confirm the issue in a latest dev release?
<persia> cornucopic, No, but it's necessary to fix the issue in the latest dev release *first*, and it's likely that confirming/testing there will be a component of that.
<cornucopic> persia, That brings me to my next question: What is the best way to setup a development test bed?
<cornucopic> I am looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/UsingDevelopmentReleases
<freeflying> cornucopic: chroot+Xephy
<persia> cornucopic, Install on a spare machine, install on a machine that you can afford to troubleshoot when it breaks, install in a VM, or use a chroot.
<cornucopic> I am looking at using VirtualBox/KVM m/c as my test bed..
<cornucopic> Which bits do I install there? the nightly ISO;s..? If that is the case, how do I keep updated.. by updating the packages?
<cornucopic> freeflying, What is Xephy?
<cornucopic> freeflying, Google doesn't have a answer
<freeflying> cornucopic: xserver-xephyr - nested X serve
<persia> cornucopic, I'd suggest installing a recent Alpha, and dist-upgrading.
<freeflying> cornucopic: sorry for typo :)
<persia> freeflying, xephyr has other issues ...
<freeflying> persia: what's that?
<cornucopic> freeflying, np.
<cornucopic> persia, hmm..
<persia> freeflying, Need for locally installed support for remote X access (e.g. Xinput, etc.), which can mix parts of the test system and local system in confusing ways.
<freeflying> persia: hehe
<persia> freeflying, So, if you're testing e.g. Xubuntu Jaunty on Kubuntu Jaunty, Xephyr works great, but if you're e.g. testing Ubuntu MID Jaunty on Kubuntu Intrepid, it's painful.
<freeflying> persia: for such a case, I would use emulator :)
<persia> freeflying, Yeah.  A VM is easier :)
<cornucopic> persia, So I am done installing a Alpha version..Now where do I get the package sources?
<persia> cornucopic, apt-get source foo
<cornucopic> ah..okay..thanks :-)
<cornucopic> persia, Once the source modifications are made, I will build the package with Pbuilder? PPA? sbuild?
<persia> Any of those work.  pbuilder or sbuild are probably better for an initial test build, just because they can build the same version twice.  Of those, I happen to use sbuild, but many here use pbuilder.
<cornucopic> hmm..
<_16aR_> I'll just have fixed the problems Dave hasn't fixed on fsniper (watch file, and distrib version name change). Can anyone review it ? It is a directory watcher/script automater based on inotify (very practical to sync directories on the fly) : http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=fsniper
 * mok0 takes a look at fsniper
<jcfp> MOTUs, sabnzbdplus (binary newsreader, written in python) needs a second advocate - please consider for review: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=sabnzbdplus
<henrik-hw0> Just fixed a package with WiFi drivers... (rt28xx-linux-sta) but this was split into two by request from superm1.
<henrik-hw0> Can anyone have a look? Being WiFi drivers IMO they need to make it into Jaunty before deadline.
<mok0> henrik-hw0: I agree
<mok0> henrik-hw0: I already advocated the unsplit package AFAIR
<mok0> henrik-hw0: link?
<henrik-hw0> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=rt2870-linux-sta
<henrik-hw0> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=rt2860-linux-sta
<mok0> thx
<mok0> henrik-hw0: I guess they should go -> main eventuall
<henrik-hw0> main - that's for officially supported packages, no?
<mok0> henrik-hw0: yes, and packages that ship on the CD
<mok0> henrik-hw0: The archive-admins will decide
<mok0> henrik-hw0: Be prepared for 1 problem
<henrik-hw0> I'll email RALink about the problem.
<a|wen> ScottK: what to do with a package that does use makedev in the postinst? (remember seeing a message on ubuntu-devel-announce about it not being feasible)
 * ScottK looks around for someone who knows ....
<mok0> henrik-hw0: great, thanks!
 * a|wen considered filing a bug and get someone with powers to give it a reasonable importance
<james_w> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-January/027184.html
<james_w> a|wen: what does said package do with makedev?
<a|wen> james_w: try to create /dev/v4l
<james_w> a|wen: and what does that device do?
<james_w> is it associated with hardware?
<james_w> the fact that it is not numbered suggest it isn't, or at least that it will be problematic to migrate away from it
<a|wen> james_w: it has something to do with video4linux ... i guess
 * a|wen tries to find out exactly what it does ... it checks for /dev/video0 as well
<james_w> the idea is that the kernel creates device nodes via udev
<a|wen> james_w: running it seems to generate 196 device creation errors
<Piratenaapje> I've packaged a couple of new applications now, what would be recommended for me to do next? Patch testing and reviewing?
<mok0> Piratenaapje: stick'em in your PPA. We're short on reviewers :-)
<Piratenaapje> mok0: I didn't create one yet, guess I'll do that next :p
<a|wen> james_w: the big question is: is it important, so we need to do something about it?
<mok0> Piratenaapje: it's real easy, on LP
<oojah> a|wen: Isn't /dev/v4l normally a directory?
<mok0> oojah: no, it's probably created by the driver
<a|wen> oojah: it's very likely
 * a|wen has no video devices to check it
<hyperair> mok0: should i just leave sigx and codelite as it is, or find some fix/exclude the architectures?
<oojah> mok0: You sure? I'm fairly certain /dev/v4l/video0 would be created by the driver.
<gaspa> a|wen: i've some... what's the package in question?
<a|wen> gaspa: zapping
<Piratenaapje> Hmm why does my ppa only build the i386 version? :s
<mok0> Piratenaapje: it should build all, aren't they queued?
<Piratenaapje> No, only the i386 is queued
<mok0> Piratenaapje: give it some time
<Piratenaapje> mok0: One package is building the rest as well, just the one with architecture "all" is only build i386
<gaspa> a|wen: I've not Tv devices, only bttv framegrabber... but i guess postinst of zapping is not the right place to have device creation...
<mok0> Piratenaapje: that's because it only needs to be built once
<a|wen> gaspa: exactly what i noted ... but the question is if it actually hurts anything
<Piratenaapje> mok0: Right :p
<mok0> Piratenaapje: i386 builder builds "all" arch
<Piratenaapje> mok0: Ok, it's just a bit confusing
<gaspa> a|wen: do you mean "without makedev"?
<mok0> Piratenaapje: he, yeah
<a|wen> gaspa: as it is read only i don't suppose it gets allowed to do anything with makedev
<mok0> Piratenaapje: what is confusing is the arch name "all" ... it should be called "indep", "noarch" or the like
<gaspa> a|wen: in fact
<a|wen> gaspa: or can it actually hurt so it should be patched out?
<gaspa> a|wen:  i think it doesn't hurt, though it's irritating having so much errors.
<james_w> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=148831
<ubottu> Debian bug 148831 in zapping "zapping: Zapping should create video-devices" [Important,Closed]
<gaspa> james_w: but devices shouldn't be created by apps...
 * iulian wonders why ubottu is not capable of showing a link when writing the bug # privately.
<james_w> xawtv does "test -c /dev/.devfsd -o -c /dev/video0 -o -c /dev/v4l/video0 && mkdev="false""
<james_w> gaspa: I know, just adding to the information
 * mok0 just got another 4G RAM in his rig today :-P
<gaspa> james_w: i see.
<james_w> I assume the "/dev/.devfsd" check is for udev not running
<ara> dholbach: I made some suggested changes in the package (ubuntu-qa-tools) and I uploaded a new version
<gaspa> james_w: ok, xawtv does it better ( :P ), anyway I still don't like it ... they simply shouldn't crash without a /dev/video-something...
<james_w> gaspa: for sure
<james_w> gaspa: if you know what the solution is then please go ahead, I'm just trying to work out what to do
<a|wen> gaspa: i have a pending debdiff on the package already (for something completely different); that was why i noted it
<james_w> a|wen: you could reply to the ubuntu-devel mail asking for guidance in this situation
<gaspa> ok
<gaspa> a|wen, james_w: i didn't have the right hardware to fully test it, but I'll have a look.
<james_w> cool, thanks gaspa
<a|wen> gaspa: cool, thx ... please let me know if you want to start patching before my debdiff is in (ends in ubuntu1)
<gaspa> a|wen: ok. ( looking at sources... oh, what a mess... :| )
<a|wen> gaspa: i know...
<Piratenaapje> What are my chances of actually getting a mentor after applying?
<Piratenaapje> Everyone seems kind of busy now
<nhandler> Piratenaapje: Pretty good last I checked
<cody-somerville> Piratenaapje, about 1 in 16
<nhandler> hauts and the mentoring reception have been doing a nice job of getting mentors for people
<Piratenaapje> Alright, time to have a go at it :p
<bddebian> Heya gang
<iulian> Hiya bddebian.
<bddebian> Hi iulian
<nhandler> Hey bddebian
<cody-somerville> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi nhandler, cody-somerville
<geser> Hi bddebian
<slytherin> geser: after long time. :-)
<ScottK> Piratenaapje: You can just ask questions here as you have them too.  A formal mentor isn't required.
<slytherin> nhandler: ping. need to discuss your comments on monajat
<slytherin> what is the usual process to upload a package from revu into archive? How do I generate the notification mail?
<Piratenaapje> ScottK: well, basicly I need to know what I should do next, I've packaged a couple new applications myself, but am not sure where to look now.
<ScottK> slytherin: You'll get mail back from Soyuz after the upload.  Just add REVU to the subject and forward to the list.  I usually trim it a bit for readability, but it's not required.
<slytherin> ScottK: Ok. I thought they were auto generated mails
<a|wen> hi everyone... we have a goal of getting rid of aRts (the kde3 soundserver) for intrepid. in that regard there is a number of packages that needs rebuilding w/o arts-support
<ScottK> arts is so unsupported that upstream closed every single pending bug as wontfix.
<a|wen> the status is tracked on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RemoveArts if anybody wants to help out ...
 * ScottK encourages people to help out...
<ScottK> Piratenaapje: It's really a question of what you want to do as you're a volunteer.
<dholbach> a|wen: for intrepid?
<ScottK> dholbach: For Jaunty.
<a|wen> dholbach: for jaunty of course
<dholbach> a|wen: right-o - I was a bit scared already :-)
<a|wen> hehe :)
<a|wen> I would also really appreciate a review on the 3 debdiff's awaiting in bug 320915 - zapping, cmus and xsidplay
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320915 in libsdl "Remove aRts from the archive - rebuild all dependencies" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320915
<Piratenaapje> ScottK: Well, basicly any task that a MOTU should do, but I'm not sure what task I should try first
<ScottK> Piratenaapje: At this point we're getting to where we need to focus on bug fixes.
<Piratenaapje> ScottK: so I should review and test patches?
<ScottK> If you look at the output of the Universe section of merges.ubuntu.com and see anything that looks like we really ought to have it, preparing a merge would be useful.
<ScottK> That too.
<DktrKranz> dholbach: scared? Hardy had a library transition via SRU ;)
<Piratenaapje> ScottK: Doesn't the last uploader usually provide the merge?
<ScottK> Piratenaapje: Generally, but after Debian Import Freeze, it's usually considered a free for all.
<ScottK> The question is there anything that really needs doing that's been missed.
<Piratenaapje> ScottK: Alright, I'll try to see if anything comes up
<JontheEchidna> Who do I subscribe to sync requests for packages in main?
<ScottK> ubuntu-main-sponsors
<JontheEchidna> Thanks
<cherva> Can I upload a package to the revu site if it is not mine? It's the ubuntu-tweak package witch needs to be added another repo to make people able to apt-get it?
<JontheEchidna> Can I ack my own universe sync request and subscribe the archive admins?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Yes.
<JontheEchidna> sweet
<a|wen> oh no, JontheEchidna with pow'as
<JontheEchidna> muwahahaha
<lajjr> hola
<lajjr> sorry hello everyone..
<lajjr> I have a quick ?
<lajjr> I have a launchpad account and I have been packaging items. When you send to revu is it better to have it in you ppa and revu..??
<Piratenaapje> ScottK: would you recommend me to apply for mentorship, or will I be able to become a MOTU anyway if I contribute?
<JontheEchidna> lajjr: It won't hurt to have it in both places
<lajjr> great..
<ScottK> Piratenaapje: It's a question of personal style.  Getting a mentor is absolutely not required.  I'm not convinced it helps much, but if you're to shy to ask questions in public, then maybe you should...
<ScottK> Up to you really.
<lajjr> JontheEchidna: thank you..
<Piratenaapje> ScottK: I don't mind that much really with asking questions, but I guess I prefer to have someone to fall back to.
<Laney> I guess it's a bit harder to find tasks at the start without a mentor feeding them to you, but I managed to get along fine (did I?) without one
<JontheEchidna> lajjr: you're welcome. If you do put it in a PPA it does show that it at least builds and it makes for easier runtime testing
<JontheEchidna> but putting it in a PPA is definitely not required
<Piratenaapje> Ok thanks for the advice, I guess I'll ask for mentorship anyhow :p.
<a|wen> argh, it supports 81 music formats, and i've heard about none of them! ... removing arts also consist of testing obscure music players
<lajjr> ok cause I just completed all the setup from my building systems and testing. But the ppc has to be tested by me..ppa does't build that one..right?
 * lajjr leaving
<bddebian> Heya geser (late) :)
<Chris`> How does one go about getting backporters for a package?
<loic-m> Chris`: you can backport it yourself in a first time
<Laney> !backport
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Chris`> What if the distro doesn't have that package and if it is new in Jaunty?
<Laney> it's the same
<Laney> (AFAIK), ScottK can confirm
<ScottK> That's correct
<hyperair> could someone review my package http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=geanyvc please?
<ScottK> Actually I'm even more inclined to approve those as they have a 0% chance of breaking the existing package.
<loic-m> ScottK: when are backport request processed? 1 every two weeks?
<ScottK> It varies.
<ScottK> There's a multi-step process.
<ScottK> First it has to get tested, then a backporter has to approve, then an archive admin has to do it.
<loic-m> Chris`: you can make the process easier by trying to build it for the release you want it to be backported to, using f.e. "prevu pkge_name", then checking if it runs
<ScottK> None of those have a particularly fixed schedule.
<loic-m> Chris`: also providing backported packages on the bug report so others can try it
<doctormo> Hey guys, does anyone have a second to help me with an amd64 build problem? It seems it can't find libc.so.6 on that platform.
<loic-m> ScottK: thanks
<Adri2000> info: for french speaking people, there is a packaging session in #u-classroom beginning in a few minutes
<Chris`> Adri2000: About what?
<Adri2000> packaging :)
<jpds> g'evening dholbach.
<dholbach> hiya jpds
<jpds> doctormo: Hmm, odd, could you possibly pastebin the error at paste.ubuntu.com?
<Laney> james_w: Since when were you an archive admin? Or is this random sync processing? :O
<doctormo> jpds: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/21693635/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-amd64.wizardpen_0.6.0.3-0doctormo2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<doctormo> no need to pastebin, it's available for all
<james_w> Laney: nothing gets past you does it? :-)
<ryanprior> The maxima and wxmaxima packages are outdated in Ubuntu and Debian. Can I help fix that?
<Laney> not when it's my bugs ;)
<james_w> Laney: I'm in training, that was my first sync run.
<Laney> To be honest, I saw your name and thought I'd cocked something up
<james_w> heh
<james_w> don't worry though, I'm being "sponsored", so I can't rm the archive or anything :-)
<Laney> bah, that's no fun
<jpds> doctormo: Maybe you need to heed: "To help dpkg-shlibdeps find private libraries, you might need to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH."
<Laney> nice one though, moar power!
<doctormo> jpds: I don't think I know enough about deb packaging to do to that. Is LD_LIBRARY_PATH something that's set in the rules?
<doctormo> jpds: And how would I know what the correct dir to add is?
<azeem> libc.so.6 should be in the default search path
<doctormo> azeem: could it be that the build server go muddled? it was very busy, took 5 hours to build.
<azeem> does it build in your pbuilder?
<azeem> and did you test-build it on amd64?
<doctormo> azeem: no, I'll have to look up what that is
<doctormo> azeem: OK found howtos and running through them now. It's taking it's time to make the pbuilder. this is to be expected?
<doctormo> azeem: oh it only happened on amd64 too
<loic-m> What is the way to get a translation (man page, .po file...) for a packaged program? I'm thinking it doesn't go into the package, so where do we send it (as well as upstream of course ;) )?
<loic-m> s/get/upload/
<azeem> doctormo: you'll probably have to inspect the build system and see whether it does anything weird with RPATH on amd64 (or maybe if $libdir is /usr/lib64 or something)
<rgreening> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> rgreening: Pong.
<rgreening> ScottK: bug/321891
<rgreening> ScottK: I have updated the bug and made the required changes to ensure this packages builds and operates as expected.
<ScottK> rgreening: OK.  I'll have a look at it.  I appreciate you sticking with it.  kvirc is a bit of a pain.
<rgreening> ScottK: I have built locally and tested, and do not see any further issues.
<ScottK> Great.
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> bug 321891
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321891 in kvirc "New upstream 4.0.0 preview release - required for Jaunty" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321891
<rgreening> ScottK: no problem. I learned a lot on this package.
<rgreening> and continue to learn more all the time. ty for helping ScottK
<ScottK> No problem.  It never stops (the learning)
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> As long as there are helpful motu's like you :)
 * a|wen still offers a motu silverplate of debdiff's in bug 320915 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320915 in libsdl "Remove aRts from the archive - rebuild all dependencies" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320915
<rgreening> \o/ no more arts
<jacob> i'm working on packaging snes9x-gtk from scratch, and i'm beginning to notice that it is becoming a licensing problem. the project as a whole has a non-commercial use license, but it contains GPL, LGPL, and other types of code. the snes9x-x package currently in multiverse has these problems as well, but they are kind of ignored. is it still possible to get this packaged at least to the extent to fit in multiverse?
<loic-m> jacob: I'm happy you're working on packaging it, I was looking at it too ;)
<loic-m> jacob: the author also already has some packages on his ppa at https://launchpad.net/~bearoso/+archive/ppa you could get in touch with him
<james_w> jacob: what's the overall license? some home-grown one?
<jacob> james_w: yes, i'll pastebin
<jacob> loic-m: i've looked at them - they don't have very good copyright or control files :-!
<loic-m> jacob: if Debian packages snes9x-x (and they do, even though it's in non-free) then they might have already looked into it$
<loic-m> jacob: I didn't look at them yet ;)
<anteaya> if this is the wrong channel for this question, I will accept a re-direct. Who can tell me if the repos are functioning properly?
<jacob> james_w: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111320/ is the provided copyright, the license is at the bottom
<jacob> though it doesn't really match the copyrights in the header files nor their licenses
<james_w> ugh
<jacob> heh, yeah. i kinda wonder how this project can legally exist. :P
<james_w> it can't really, if what you say is correct
<james_w> that license seems ok for multiverse, but not if it links with GPL code
<doctormo> azeem: ok the pbuilder is set up, and I just run it through for i386, seems it can't find deps: E: pbuilder-satisfydepends failed.
<jacob> james_w: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111321/ is a quick licensecheck
<james_w> ./dsp1emu.c is apparently copyright to the team, but GPL, which is silly
<jacob> there are a few like that
 * ScottK lunches while kvirc builds ...
<james_w> ./jma/crc32.cpp is the first thing to check out though, as it's a different copyright
<james_w> if that is linked in to the final executable then it's game-over for this version of the package I fear
<jacob> would hate to have to see it removed, but the current version in multiverse is exactly like this, minus the GTK stuff. should anything be done with it?
<james_w> urgh, how much duplication is there between these packages?
<ScottK> Sounds like it should go too.
<jacob> james_w: between snes9x-x and snes9x-gtk? a lot. in fact, the only difference is the addition of a gtk/ directory in the source and where ./configure is ran from
<james_w> wonderful
<coppro> When does the REVU day start?
<james_w> it seems the crc32.cpp isn't compiled in the Debian package
<james_w> er, no, it appears it is
<ScottK> Sounds like upstream ought to be contacted and asked to relicense with a GPL compatible license.
<jacob> in the event that i could get upstream to re-release as GPLv2/3, would it be worthwhile to package?
<coppro> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=metakit <-- Reviews please!
<jacob> stole my words. :P
<james_w> jacob: yeah, if you can that would be great
<james_w> jacob: removing some instances of this code from the archive would be appreciated as well
<james_w> there are some bugs open about this I believe
<jacob> will see what i can do, thanks :)
<jacob> james_w: actually, i found some interesting posts that say the jma/ and zsnes sources were relicensed by the original authors for the snes9x license, in that case should those authors be contacted?
<james_w> do you have a link?
<jacob> james_w: it's by no means concrete, but hopefully i can find something else: http://www.snes9x.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?p=20545#20545
<james_w> that would make it ok
<james_w> but there would normally be some record
<jacob> i'll see if i can get snes9x/jma/nsrt/whoever-owns-the-code to put an exception clause in the source headers
<azeem> doctormo: that's a kind of question better targetted at the whole chan
<azeem> I don't use pbuilder, so can't help you particularly well
<doctormo> azeem: thanks for your help so far. :-)
<doctormo> It seems as if pbuilder can't find debuild > 7, pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: debhelper (>= 7) but it is not installable
<doctormo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/111336/
<ScottK> doctormo: Debhelper 7 is only in backports on Hardy.
<ScottK> You need to have that and you don't.
<jreinhardt> Hi everybody
<doctormo> ScottK: this is building on intrepid. is pbuilder set up for hardy?
<ScottK> doctormo: libpng12-0 |   1.2.27-1 |      intrepid | amd64, i386
<ScottK> Look what version is in your log
<doctormo> ScottK: looks like hardy
<jreinhardt> A while I packaged an quite interesting LaTeX package (well, at least I find it interesting) and put it on REVU. Perhaps someone can review it. Especially the watch file and the LaTeX install part. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=pgfplots
<hyperair> mok0: got time for a revu or two? =p
<mok0> hyperair: I will postpone the pleasure until tomorrow :-)
<hyperair> mok0: hahah
<hyperair> alright i'll come bug you again ;)
<mok0> hyperair: ok... tomorrow's revu day
<hyperair> oh it is?
<hyperair> awesome!
<mok0> hyperair: yep, every friday
<hyperair> eh?
<hyperair> okay, now i know
<hyperair> i'll prepare a list of packages and then come bugging every friday
<hyperair> =p
<mok0> hyperair: heh
<hyperair> mok0: regarding codelite and sigx's ftbfs, should i just leave it?
<mok0> hyperair: you'll have to find out what upstream thinks... it may be a limitation of the software
<hyperair> mok0: in the case of codelite, ia64 has a fix implemented upstream, but untested
<mok0> hyperair: ah
<mok0> hyperair: ... but you can't test it?
<hyperair> mok0: i don't have an ia64 cpu lying around, and qemu won't cut it
<hyperair> and i don't have access to an ia64 buildd
<mok0> hyperair: yes it's a problem
<hyperair> yeah it is
<loic-m> mok0: Thanks for your review of cdemu
<mok0> loic-m: you're welcome
<mok0> hyperair: I suggest you try to work out the problems little by little
<hyperair> mok0: little by little how?
<hyperair> mok0: it's a small fix.. a patch to configure
<hyperair> upstream thinks it'll solve the issue
<hyperair> mainly because there are missing compilation flags for x64 (his configure script looks in uname -m and checks if it's x64)
<mok0> hyperair: well first thing is to check that it doesn't cause a regression
<hyperair> mok0: there won't be a regression because the fix will only affect ia64 builds, and you can't regress further than ftbfs can you
<mok0> hyperair: if not, submit a debdiff again -> -0ubuntu3
<jacob> james_w: here's something tricky: the maintainer of the -gtk port of snes9x releases his code as GPLv3 as a patch and as patched sources. is this effectively stating that the author is dual-licensing his own gpl'd code with snes9x-licensed code since he is the distributor of the GPLd GTK portion?
<mok0> hyperair: heh, no, I was just worried that the fix could affect the platforms that it works on
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> don't worry, it won't =)
<hyperair> at least, i think it won't. i ahven't seen the fix yet
<mok0> hyperair: alright
<hyperair> mok0:         if [ "$arch" = "x86_64" ]; then
<hyperair> mok0: that's the issue. it doesn't detect ia64
<mok0> aha
<hyperair> mok0: patching that one line to if [ "$arch" = "x86_64" ] || [ "$arch" = "ia64" ] should do the trick
<hyperair> mok0: should, but untested
<hyperair> also, i have no idea about the hmma arch
<hyperair> hppa sorry
<mok0> hyperair: hm. Perhaps there are other examples of software doing similar tricks
<hyperair> but what?
<hyperair> mok0: wait, is hppa 64bit or 32bit?
<mok0> hyperair: ... 32 bits
<mok0> hyperair: I don't think it's much used anymore
<hyperair> hmm
<mok0> We threw out the last hppa machine 5 years ago
<hyperair> lol
<mok0> At that time, the typical PC was 5-10 times faster
<hyperair> uh ouch
<mok0> of course they're stable like rocks
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> but rocks don't move ;)
<mok0> I don't even know if HP makes hppa architecture machines anymore
<mok0> However, we have some HP rackserver blades and they are *really* nice
<mok0> one is a dual quadcore ;-P
<hyperair> wah
<mok0> Ideal for running VMs
<hyperair> hmm in both issues it was an issue about -fPIC
<hyperair> i wonder if qemu does hppa
<mok0> hyperair: I don't think so
<hyperair> yeah qemulator doesn't have it in the list of options
<hyperair> damnit
<mok0> hyperair: in fact, it doesn't even work on all i386 arch machines
<mok0> ... work WELL, rather
<hyperair> hm?
<hyperair> i managed to run windows xp on qemu once
<mok0> To really work well, it requires a CPU with vmx
<hyperair> that's kvm isnt it
<hyperair> you don't necessarily need kvm
<mok0> yes
<hyperair> can live with kqemu =p
<mok0> that's very slow though
<hyperair> doesn't matter, as long as it gets the building done
<hyperair> it's just for testing purposes after all
<mok0> hehe yes
<hyperair> qemu can do ppc though
<hyperair> that would be useful for sigx's ppc ftbfs
<mok0> Yes, that's right
<mok0> wrt. sigx, is it supposed to be portable?
<hyperair> oh yes definitely
<hyperair> he used scons because he wanted it to be ultraportable it seems
 * hyperair headdesks
<mok0> ha
<Chris`> So merging Debian packages, is that handles by the MOTU or is it an automated process?
<mok0> Chris`: eerrr, both actually
<mok0> Chris`: it's semi-automated to be exact
<Chris`> mok0: How does it happen then? ;-/
<hyperair> run a script, tidy it up, upload a debdiff
<hyperair> get it sponsored
<hyperair> or if you are a sponsor, then sponsor your own package =p
<mok0> Chris`: do you know DaD?
<Chris`> mok0: Nope :)
<mok0>  http://dad.dunnewind.net
<hyperair> mok0: does a report have to be on dad before the grab_merge.sh can work?
<mok0> hyperair: no
<hyperair> ah
<mok0> hyperair: grab-merge just downloads that "merge-package"
<hyperair> merge-package?
<hyperair> what's that
<Chris`> "1.0-0ubuntu1	1.0.1-1" Does that mean that I update to 1.0.1-1ubuntu1 ?
<mok0> Chris`: not sure I understand
<Chris`> http://dad.dunnewind.net/adblock-plus/
<mok0> hyperair: it's what grab-merge downloads
<hyperair> Chris`: depends whether or not the differences between debian and ubuntu packaging can be dropped
<hyperair> Chris`: if it can be dropped, then sync. otherwise merge
<hyperair> Chris`: since it's already up there it's supposed to be merged i should think
<mok0> Chris`: I think that's a bad example, because it's not a true merge
<mok0> http://dad.dunnewind.net/mpich
<mok0> Chris`: from the names you can see that -8ubuntu1 has ubuntu changes
<mok0> but there's a newer version from Debian: -9
<Chris`> I will have a look & try to work it out :)
<mok0> Chris`: so, if you look in REPORT, you can see that there's a conflict in debian/control
<mok0> Chris`: if you use the grab-merge script, it will download and unpack everything for you
<Chris`> I don't know how to use grabmerge so I am using dget -x
<mok0> Chris`: but beware, because grab-merge want's to clear out the current directory
<mok0> Chris`: it's simple: "grab-merge mpich" for example
<mok0> Chris`: I put grab-merge in ~/bin
<mok0> Chris`: and edited it so it doesn't delete cwd
<mok0> then I can always cd /tmp; grab-merge blahblah
<Chris`> bash: /bin/grab-merge: Permission denied
<Chris`> Oh chmod +x
<mok0> http://pastebin.com/fde30d42
<rgreening> ScottK: ping
<mok0> A patch for grab-merge to make it safe, and to unpack everything inside a new directory
<ScottK> rgreening: Just about to upload it.
<rgreening> so I assume it was all good then?
<Chris`> mok0: Is that only half a script?
<ScottK> rgreening: Yep.  Just uploaded it.  Thank you for your contribution to Ubuntu.
<rgreening> no... ty for your help :)
<AndrewGee> I'm just packaging something up which uses a configure script twice. Is there an easy way to do this with CDBS?
<RAOF> AndrewGee: It will undoubtedly be easier to just use the 'dh' command from debhelper 7.
<Pici> mok0: I added !dad
<AndrewGee> RAOF: Okay. I'll investgiate that then.
<Adri2000> !dad
<ubottu> Ubuntu DaD is a website used by MOTUs to help merging Ubuntu packages from Debian unstable. See http://dad.dunnewind.net
<RAOF> AndrewGee: It's about as easy as cdbs (you call "dh build" in your build: target, for example), but it's much easier to do funky things with.
<AndrewGee> RAOF: Okay. Sounds good. I'd better get learning then. Thanks for your help :)
<mok0> Pici: thanks
<james_w> jacob: ouch, I can't really parse that
<jacob> james_w: hehe, i thought i worded that weird.
<hyperair> mok0: could you sponsor bug #322896 and bug #322899 please? the debdiff's attached to both.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322896 in codelite "CodeLite get-orig-source rule does not produce a correct tarball" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322896
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322899 in codelite "CodeLite FTBFS on ia64" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322899
<jacob> james_w: snes9x is under its own non-gpl-compatible license. the -gtk port is available as a patch under the GPL3. however, the maintainer of this port also released patched sources of his own GPL code and Snes9x-licensed code.
 * mok0 looks
<james_w> jacob: I think I can't parse it as it doesn't make much sense :-)
<jacob> james_w: since it was the author of the GPL patch that also released the original snes9x sources, would it be acceptable in this case to have the GPL3 code inside a non-GPL branch?
<james_w> jacob: "the -gtk port is available as a patch under the GPL3." <- patch to snes9x?
<jacob> james_w: yes, sorry.
<jacob> it's confusing to explain :P
<mok0> hyperair: cool, you're using the email interface to LP
<Laney> grr, my computer hardlocked and killed my Jaunty VM
<jacob> basically, there is GPL code inside a non-GPL product. but, the author of the GPL code has released the whole sources, his code and the non-gpl code
<Laney> any newcomer fancy some light mentorship for an easy bug.......? ;)
<hyperair> mok0: yeah. i tried to file the two new bugs by sending mails to new@bugs.launchpad.net, but it didn't work
<james_w> jacob: no problem
<Piratenaapje> Laney: me :D
<hyperair> mok0: it did for my needs-packaging bugs though
<Laney> Piratenaapje: WOO! I fear it may be uninteresting though
<Piratenaapje> Laney: well, I can at least take a look at it
<Laney> bug #321533
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321533 in pidgin-libnotify "[needs upgrade]pidgin-libnotify" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321533
<Laney> should just need a sync
<hyperair> mok0: it's also a little annoying in that if you file a bug via the email interface, it doesn't email you back regarding the bug number
<Piratenaapje> Laney: My first sync :p
<james_w> jacob: "the maintainer of this port also released patched sources of his own GPL code and Snes9x-licensed code." <- that's the -gtk maintainer releasing parts of snes9x under a dual license?
<Laney> Piratenaapje: Good, that's fun!
<Piratenaapje> Laney: I'll have a try :)
<Laney> needs building, installing and testing (that's the part I can't do)
<Laney> if it works then requestsync it
<Piratenaapje> Laney: why can't you test it?
<Laney> because my VM died
<Laney> need to reinstall it
<Laney> and learn to take snapshots :(
<Piratenaapje> Laney: well, I don't have a working vm either atm :p
<Laney> ooer
<jacob> james_w: yes, though he's not releasing snes9x under a different license, but i'm wondering that since he bundled his own code with it that a dual license is implied
<james_w> jacob: implied is dangerous
<Piratenaapje> Laney: What machines would I need to test it in?
<Laney> Piratenaapje: Anything running Jaunty would be best
<james_w> jacob: there are multiple people with copyright in snes9x (and hence -gtk) so one person dual-licensing their contributions doesn't tell us anything about the code as a whole
<Laney> some people like to test X applications from pbuilder, but I've not done that before
<jacob> james_w: well - not that the whole software package is dual-licensed, but that it's released as two pieces merged into one: the snes9x core under the snes9x license, and the GTK patches under the GPL
<jacob> james_w: the -gtk port was written by one person as well if that makes a difference
<james_w> jacob: ah, that's valid.
<Piratenaapje> Laney: From pbuilder? I'd find that a bit strange :p
<james_w> jacob: however, if they are built in to one thing, as I believe they are then the GPL kicks in and the snes9x parts *have* to be licensed under the GPL
<james_w> jacob: that's a fundamental part of the GPL, there's no way around it. The GPL does allow you to "bundle" GPL and non GPL (e.g. on Ubuntu CDs) but doing it in one executable is forbidden.
<jacob> james_w: even though the person released his own GPL code combined with snes9x code? it almost seems like there's an exception
<james_w> jacob: ah, that's true, you can release your code under the GPL with exceptions (e.g. to link with 4 clause BSD), so we may be able to take advantage of that
<Piratenaapje> Laney: basicly all I have to do is follow the "preparing new revisions" guide ?
<james_w> jacob: it should be noted in the source package COPYING or something if that is the case, we can't assume it is implied
<jacob> james_w: if it helps any, http://www.snes9x.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=3703 has the full package details of the port & patches
<Laney> Piratenaapje: No, the sync request process - we get this package from Debian
<jacob> james_w: ok, i'll see if the author will note this
<Piratenaapje> Laney: so I just have to test the version provided?
<Laney> Piratenaapje: test the revision in Debian
<mok0> hyperair: codelite fix is uploaded
<Laney> make sure all Ubuntu changes aren't needed any more (hint: I did the last merge and think it's a sync...), build, test and requestsync
<hyperair> mok0: okay thanks
<mok0> hyperair: let's watch it build now
<hyperair> mok0: hahah if only it began so fast
<hyperair> powerpc already started it seems
<mok0> hyperair: it's started on the ppc
<mok0> ah
<mok0> he scrollback
<hyperair> lol
<james_w> jacob: "Note that certain parts of certain ports (e.g. the ZSNES SuperFX core) are under different licenses and you must be sure to satisfy those licenses as well."
<james_w> jacob: something else to watch out for :-/
<mok0> That build farm is awesome
<jacob> james_w: that was one of the portions that was supposedly excepted for use in snes9x, but i still need a response from upstream on that
<james_w> jacob: I found your post requesting clarification, thanks for that. Reading a few other posts suggests that they don't really subscribe to the DFSG view of software freedom, so this may not be that easy
<jacob> james_w: yeah, it probably won't. i think it's worth the fight though :P
<mok0> uh-uh, looks like there's a new gcc in jaunty's toolchain
<Piratenaapje> Laney: Ok, I built it, how do I check if Ubuntu changes are needed?
<Laney> check what they are and see if the reason for them is still present
<Piratenaapje> Alright
<hyperair> mok0: great are we going to have every lib bumped to 0c2a or whatnot now?
<mok0> hyperair: 0c2a?
<hyperair> mok0: i don't know, i see quite a few libs with strange sonames and someone told me that it was because of a change in gcc versions or something
<Piratenaapje> Laney: the reason for the patch is still present :S
<mok0> oh? I haven't seen that
<Laney> Piratenaapje: you sure?
<Piratenaapje> Laney: I'll pastebin to be sure :p
<hyperair> libsigc++-2.0-0c2a <-- an example
<maxb> The c2 and a suffices relate to ABI transitions
<hyperair> libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a <-- another example
<Laney> Piratenaapje: see line 82 in pidgin-libnotify.c
<hyperair> ABI transitions.. which ABI?
<Piratenaapje> Laney: I opened a wrong patch by mistake :s
<Laney> the changelog is your friend
<maxb> I believe c2 relates to when a change was made to g++ such that the ABI of all C++ libraries changed simply by recompiling them
<Piratenaapje> Laney: 1 patch is directly fixed in the source, the other one is provided by the debian package
<Laney> that's usually the way it works
<Laney> for backported patches
<hyperair> maxb: and 'a'>?
<maxb> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2005/07/msg00001.html is the definitive document on the c2 transition
<mok0> Fascinating...
<jpds> pe
<Piratenaapje> Laney: I'll try to install it in a virtual machine, and if it works I can do the requestsync?
<Laney> yes sir
<Piratenaapje> Lanay: I feel pretty silly for making such stupid mistakes though :p
<Laney> everyone makes mistakes!
<Laney> Piratenaapje: You can either convert the existing bug into a sync request or file one with requestsync and dupe that one to it (with a comment preferably). Assuming it all works that is.
<maxb> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2005/11/msg00010.html is the one for the c2a transition
<maxb> hyperair: ^
<Piratenaapje> Laney: I'll convert it I guess, starting to install Jaunty in VirtualBox now
<Laney> awesome
<hyperair> maxb: thanks. that was very informative =)
<Piratenaapje> Laney: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin-libnotify/+bug/321533 ,it works under jaunty ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321533 in pidgin-libnotify "[Sync request]pidgin-libnotify" [Undecided,New]
<maxb> Piratenaapje: I retitled it (LP 321533) using the quasi-official title format for sync requests
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321533 in pidgin-libnotify "Please sync pidgin-libnotify 0.14-1 (universe) from Debian experimental (main)." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321533
<Piratenaapje> maxb: Ah oops, I based my title on someone else's title, guess they were wrong too :p
<jpds> quasi-official? It's hard-coded into requestsync :)
<maxb> But not written down anywhere as policy
<maxb> Piratenaapje: The other thing you need to do is subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors for review&approval
<Piratenaapje> the SyncRequestProcess wikipage indeed doesn't say anything about the titile
<maxb> Piratenaapje: except don't do that right now
<Piratenaapje> maxb: Laney is supposed to sponsor it, do I need to subscribe them then?
<maxb> "The current package has no Ubuntu changes." <--- this is a lie
<Piratenaapje> ?
<maxb> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin-libnotify shows an ubuntu-specific change
<Piratenaapje> which is fixed in the debian release
<maxb> The sync request is invalid
<maxb> ah
<maxb> Piratenaapje: See the section "Content of a sync request" on SyncRequestProcess
<maxb> The current bug does not fulfil all of the bullet points
<ScottK> Then rather than say "No Ubuntu changes", say "Ubuntu changes all incorporated in Debian."
<Piratenaapje> Hmm ok
<ScottK> maxb: What is it missing?
<maxb> #
<maxb> If there are Ubuntu changes apart from debian/changelog or if FeatureFreeze is in effect:
<maxb>     * A copy of the entries from debian/changelog corresponding to the changes relative to the current version in Ubuntu
<maxb> # If there are Ubuntu changes:
<maxb>     * a description of each of the Ubuntu changes (a bullet point list is fine, but copies of debian/changelog aren't)
<maxb>     * a brief explanation of why each one may be dropped (e.g., it's been merged into Debian, is no longer appropriate, etc.)
<maxb>     * an explicit confirmation that the Ubuntu changes should be overridden
<Piratenaapje> Alright should be fixed now
<Piratenaapje> maxb: Why do I have to wait with subscribing ubuntu-universe-sponsors?
<maxb> Only until you'd fixed the things I mentioned
<Piratenaapje> maxb: Is it ok now?
<jmarsden|work> I'm hoping to get an updated package (biblememorizer) into Jaunty.  It has been synced from Debian in the past and hopefully will be in future also, but right now uploading to experimental and trying to get synced from there will probably not happen quickly enough, I'm told... so can I get a -0ubuntu1 into Jaunty somehow?  Via REVU??  Or how?
<jmarsden|work> It is at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=biblememorizer if REVU is the right way to go with this.
<maxb> Piratenaapje: I reckon it's fine now - I added the debian/changelog entry that SyncRequestProcess asks for
<Piratenaapje> maxb: Alright thank you, subscribing them
<ScottK> jmarsden: How long will it take to get it uploaded to experimental?
<maxb> jmarsden|work: I think REVU is strictly for *new* packages.
<ScottK> jmarsden|work: If in fact it can't get sync'ed the best way is to make a bug, attach the .diff.gz to the bug and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors to the bug.
<jmarsden|work> I'm not sure, but the Debian person who I asked suggested it could be uploaded but then might get stuck awaiting approval by archiev admins or something along those lines; I'll check back with him.
<maxb> jmarsden|work: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess for the long version of what ScottK said
<jmarsden|work> OK, thanks.
<ScottK> jmarsden|work: If it has to go through New, then they are likely correct about the timing.
<directhex> NEW sucks
<directhex> 214 packages and counting
<ScottK> New is a necessary PITA, but I can understand why it's not a priority in Debian right now.
<jmarsden|work> OK, it sounds like I need to be asking "does it have to go through NEW"?  Thanks, that helps.
<directhex> ScottK, it's not fun to feel like you're being punished for fixing bugs though - e.g. changing arch from any to all means NEW
<ScottK> Right.
<directhex> and purely selfishly as an ubuntu contributor, NEW right now is the anti-6-month-release-cycle-friendly way to do business
<Piratenaapje> Should I set the status of a [needs-packaging]-bug to fix-committed once I uploaded it to REVU?
<nhandler> Piratenaapje: No. Fix Committed is for when a MOTU uploads it
<Piratenaapje> nhandler: Thought so, thanks
#ubuntu-motu 2009-01-30
<leleobhz> [29/01-07:27:49] < leleobhz> leleobhz@dsp2:~$ sudo ld -Bdynamic -r -lxview -lolgx
<leleobhz> [29/01-07:27:49] < leleobhz> ld: cannot find -lxview
<leleobhz> [29/01-07:39:48] < persia> leleobhz, Do you also have the -dev packages installed?  Can you find the libraries manually (in /usr/lib)?
<leleobhz> persia: dpkg -i shows the file
<leleobhz> ive installed xviewg and xviewg-dev
<Laney> Piratenaapje: Nice work, sorry for leaving without saying
<Laney> I couldn't have sponsored anyway, so subscribing u-u-s is the right way to go
<nhandler> Piratenaapje: What is the bug?
<TheMuso>  /c
<_16aR_> A new version of fsniper is out ... I think it is near to be advocated
<_16aR_> check it out :p : http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=fsniper
<_16aR_> REVU it out may be more appropriate :)
<nschembr> can anyone talk about speakup
<nschembr> how about orca
<leleobhz> someone can help-me about the use of dynamic libs?
<leleobhz> i need to compile a program that uses -lxview
<leleobhz> the xviewg and xviewg-dev packages are installed, but ld cannot find it
<leleobhz> leleobhz@dsp2:~$ ld -Bdynamic -r -lxview
<leleobhz> ld: cannot find -lxview
<jmarsden|work> leleobhz: The libxview* libraries are in /usr/lib, right?  Check they are there...?
<leleobhz> yes, its there
<leleobhz> installed using ubuntu packages
<leleobhz> but i have now a harder problem
<leleobhz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/treetool/+bug/137847
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 137847 in treetool "treetool crashes on start" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<leleobhz> this bug affects me
<jmarsden|work> So they should be fine... as a test, check sudo ldconfig -v | grep xview  maybe... another issue... hmmm.  I'm not going to fix a bug live on IRC, I don't think :)
<leleobhz> jmarsden|work: well, i dont think if the big problem is the bug
<leleobhz> this is a VERY old bug (from debian)
<leleobhz> xview lib simply dont work in amd64 arch?
<jmarsden|work> OK... can we sort out the linker issue first, maybe?  Did   sudo ldconfig -v | grep xview    give you any output?
<jmarsden|work> I've never used them, but rmadison says: xviewg | 3.2p1.4-21.1ubuntu2 | intrepid/universe | amd64
<jmarsden|work> So they should be there and work.
<jmarsden|work> It was dropped from Debian back in 2005... but someone built and tested xviewg for Ubuntu more recently than that...
<leleobhz> jmarsden|work: im searching and i think is a sw bug
<jmarsden|work> OK... then it doesn't matter why you can't link to them, I suppose!
<jmarsden|work> Can anyone point me to an example of a package where the source tarball has to be made using a get-orig-source rule that drops some files from the upstream source tarball?
<RAOF> jmarsden|work: gnome-do-plugins
<jmarsden|work> Thanks.  If I can figure that out, I may have a package I can beg for sponsors for during REVU day tomorrow :)
<jmarsden|work> I could use help to fix a get-orig-source rule that isn't working: debian/rules at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/111551/
<jmarsden|work> I think the issue may be with a $(dir(_)) Make macro ??
<jmarsden|work> Ah... never mind, now I understand what is happening... well, at least better than before...
 * hyperair wonders whether revu day has started yet
<henrik-hw0> hyperair: i guess revu day has started in tokyo and hong kong at least. ;)
<hyperair> i'm in the same timezone as hong kong =p
<hyperair> just further south
<hyperair> but are there MOTUs which do reviews in japan and hong kong (and countries north and south of it)?
<ajmitch> there are some in australia
<hyperair> ah right
<nosferatuzz> hi
<nosferatuzz> someone speaks Spanish ?
<dholbach> good morning
<meanburrito9201> late evening here
<nosferatuzz> someone speaks Spanish ?
<dholbach> nosferatuzz: the guys in #ubuntu-es surely do! :-)
<nosferatuzz> I have a question about the protection WAP
<dholbach> try #ubuntu-es - maybe they can help
<nosferatuzz> ok
<iulian> Hiya dholbach.
<dholbach> hiya iulian
<dholbach> hi nellery
<nellery> hi dholbach
<dholbach> how are you guys doing?
 * iulian is doing good.
<iulian> My bloody back hurts but I'm fine.
 * iulian drinks his tea.
 * ScottK notes that the Europeans are waking up, so maybe he should go to bed.
<iulian> Hiya ScottK.
<ScottK> Hello iulian.
<savvas> nellery: ( medigeek from http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=fspy ) I didn't see a launchpad bug open for fspy, I just uploaded the source for sharing :)
<savvas> or.. are we allowed to open bugs for our packages?
<nellery> savvas: you should open a new needs-packaging bug
<ScottK> You should open a needs-packaging bug
<savvas> okie dokie
<savvas> another question for debian, how do you tag a bug with patch? http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=473781
<ubottu> Debian bug 473781 in flumotion "flumotion: new upstream release" [Wishlist,Open]
<savvas> I tried tags 473781 +patch and Tags: patch, neither seemed to have worked
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debian/Usertagging
<dholbach> has more info
<savvas> thanks
<ScottK> dholbach: Tag patch is not a usertag.
<dholbach> ScottK: still it's on that page :)
<ScottK> Ah.  OK.
<iulian> mok0: Are you taking care of bug #322205?  May I unsubscribe the universe sponsors?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322205 in gpp4 "Please update gpp4 to the latest version 1.1.0" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322205
<iulian> Ahh, I've just noticed he isn't online.
<ScottK> savvas: You might also look into the bts program.  man bts has details.  I find that easier than dealing with mails.
<savvas> "using the following pseudo-header" - ScottK: I suppose I can't send pseudo-headers with gmail, can I? :P
<ScottK> Probably not.
<savvas> oh, will do
 * ScottK goes to bed.
<savvas> nighty :)
<dholbach> sleep tight
<savvas> Now back to launchpad :) For a packaging request bug, do I have to use "[needs-packaging]" in the subject?
<nellery> savvas: yep
<nellery> and tag it with needs-packaging
<dholbach> the tag should be enough, but feel free to add it :)
<kagou> Hi, i'v made a debdiff for dcraw. Can someone take a look at ?
<kagou> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dcraw/+bug/275494
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275494 in dcraw "Need to upgrade to 8.90" [Medium,Fix committed]
<nellery> kagou: subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors to the bug
<nellery> the process is explained here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<kagou> oh thanks nellery
<kagou> done :)
<iulian> kagou: Unsubscribed universe sponsors and subscribed main sponsors.  The package is in the main component.
<kagou> yes indeed iulian i was looking at ;)
<kagou> i Thinks it's ok now
<jmarsden|work> I'd be grateful if anyone could review my package of webgui: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=webgui
<hyperair> anyone free for revu? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=geanyvc and http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=geanyprj
<AndrewGee> Any MOTUs available to review my package? I've actually grabbed the new upstream tarball, that was just released, as well as fixing all the issues already commented on. It's osm-gps-map, which is a GTK widget to embed openstreetmap. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=osm-gps-map - Thanks :)
<proppy> AndrewGee: is it similar to libchamplain ? http://blog.pierlux.com/projects/libchamplain/en/
<AndrewGee> proppy: I believe it is similar, but with python bindings, and less dependencies.
<proppy> AndrewGee: thanks for the info :)
<proppy> was just curious
<AndrewGee> proppy: No problem :)
<savvas> how are the manpage files called in debian/ folders? packagename.man ?
<DktrKranz> savvas: binaryname.1 (number is man section it refers)
<savvas> thanks
<DktrKranz> you're welcome :)
<hyperair> savvas: don't forget to add them to debian/package.manpages and call dh_installmanpages
<henrik-hw0> lintian complains about missing manpage for a script. this script is only intended to start up a daemon, should i even bother?
<henrik-hw0> it does not take arguments.
<maxb> mysqld_safe has a manpage. Is this script comparable?
<henrik-hw0> here it is:
<henrik-hw0> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/cdemu-daemon-0812140645/cdemu-daemon-1.1.0/debian/cdemu-daemon.session
<maxb> It might be best to write a really really short manpage about it
<maxb> I'm not sure
<henrik-hw0> i was thinking this is more glue than an actual binary.
<maxb> Where's it installed?
<henrik-hw0> IIRC /usr/bin/
<maxb> I think that probably counts as a program then
<maxb> (I'm just guessing though)
<maxb> If it were true glue it would go in /usr/lib/packagename/
<henrik-hw0> it's part of the packaging. i could easily change it.
<maxb> Why does it have a .session extension, is that significant?
<maxb> Is this something to do with dbus?
<henrik-hw0> indirectly. it loads the deamon at X login session. It communicated via a dbus session bus.
<henrik-hw0> i'm going to try and install it in an alternate location.
<kagou> Hi huats
<huats> hey ka
<huats> kagou:
<henrik-hw0> maxb: it worked changing location. thanks!
<pmjdebruijn> morning
<dholbach> "How to run a Bug Jam" session to kick off in 5 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<savvas> oh oh oooooh I'm so there!
<savvas> er.. does someone know why I didn't get an email about the new source I've sent for http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=fspy ?
<savvas> do other subscribers (other than the uploader) get notified about new source packages?
<mok01> MOTU meeting is now in #ubuntu-meeting
<geser> a quick question: does somebody know a way to list manually installed packages? (either a synaptic filter or a CLI tool)
<kagou> geser, "dpkg -l" ?
<kagou> oh "manually"
<geser> synaptic has a filter option for automatically installed, but I want those which are set to "manually"
<kagou> geser, packages can come from official mirror ?
<geser> yes
<kagou> so i don't see
<geser> I guess I need to write a small script to filter /var/lib/apt/extended_states for what I want
<persia> geser, There might be a routine in python-apt that parses those
<persia> (or rather, a routine that leverages the apt library parsing used by e.g. synaptic)
<geser> hmm, 164 packages set to manually installed
<jcfp> Any MOTU feeling like earning some revu day karma, please have a go at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=sabnzbdplus (binary newsreader, python, second advocate needed)
<slytherin> Can anyone help with python options parsing? I need the description of an option to be split in multiple lines. Simply putting \n doesn't help.
<hyperair> slytherin: what's up?
<slytherin> hyperair: hi
<hyperair> slytherin: parsing options?
<geser> can you pastebin your current code?
<slytherin> geser: give me some time. as it contains too much company specific information. :-)
<slytherin> hyperair: yes, command line options. I am writing a download script in python.
<jpds> slytherin: Are you using optparse?
<hyperair> slytherin: what's the command you're calling?
<slytherin> jpds: yes
<jpds> slytherin: Just a sec.
<jpds> slytherin: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/ubuntu-dev-tools/trunk/annotate/head%3A/buildd - lines 56-58 is how I do it.
<slytherin> jpds: let me take a look
<jpds> optparse does the text wrapping for you.
<slytherin> jpds: not working. I am not getting any line break in the help text when it is displayed. Here is how I am doing it - http://paste.ubuntu.com/111670/
<soren> slytherin: And what's the output?
<thekorn> slytherin, did I get it right, you would like to customize the output shown by yourscript --help?
<jpds> slytherin: Hmm, I see. Maybe it would be better to have two boolean options like (--kernel-abc and --kernel-xyz)? Or have an OptionGroup for kernels?
<slytherin> thekorn: yes, as in the help message for --kernel should be like this
<slytherin> "abc - download abc kernel"
<slytherin> "xyz - download xyz kernel"
<thekorn> slytherin, in this case you need to subclass optparse.IndentedHelpFormatter and create the OptionParser with the 'formatter=YourFormatter' argument
<slytherin> wow, all the suggested solutions looks like too much work to me. Why can't it simply parse \n in the help message and split the message. :-(
<slytherin> soren: the output looks like this
<slytherin>   -k KERNEL, --kernel=KERNEL
<slytherin>                         abc - download abc kernel xyz - download xyz
<slytherin>                         kernel[default: xyz]
<soren> slytherin: Because OptionParser's help output was explicitly designed to handle line wrapping for you.
<slytherin> hmm
<anakron> HI all
<thekorn> slytherin, no, splitting the help message at '\n' is not hard, only like 5 lines of code and a bit copy and paste from the original formatter class
<slytherin> thekorn: will take a look when functionality is complete. :-)
<a|wen> oh, this is bad!
<a|wen> mplayer FTBFS if i try doing a no change rebuild in jaunty
<Laney> a|wen: Hah! And now you've found that out, you must fix it ;)
<thekorn> slytherin, ok actually four lines: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111697/
<a|wen> Laney: that what was i feared ;)
<slytherin> a|wen: what is error?
<slytherin> thekorn: thanks for sample code. :-)
<a|wen> slytherin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111703/
<slytherin> a|wen: I guess you will need to patch the sources. the error is because of recent change in x264 apis
<Laney> a|wen: Yeah, see how they've fixed it in mplayer's SVN
 * a|wen goes patch-hunting
<AndrewGee> Any MOTUs available to review my package? I've actually grabbed the new upstream tarball, that was just released, as well as fixing all the issues already commented on. It's osm-gps-map, which is a GTK widget to embed openstreetmap. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=osm-gps-map - Thanks :)
<a|wen> omg! mplayer is a mess ... all is inline patches :/
<Druidika> Hi there. :-)
<Druidika> i would like to ask something about building .deb packages, is this ok here?
<mok01> Druidika: go ahead
<Druidika> ok, sorry for my bad english. it is not my preffered language.
<Druidika> ok, ich made a warzone2100.deb but  from source the package looks completly different to the ubuntu ... beta4 Version. i would like to set in the .deb that warzone* have to be uninstalled before my .deb can installed... understood? is this possible?
<mok01> Druidika: you can achieve that by clever use of the Conflicts: tag... of course it requires that your package has a different name
<mok01> Druidika: and Replaces:
<Druidika> it has.... from source it has the name warzone2100.2.1.1....deb and the ubuntu version is splittet into warzone2100, warzone2100-music and warzone2100-data
<ScottK> mok01: Actually the name can be the same if it's versioned.
<Druidika> in the control file there is no conflicts tag... could i write it simly in there?
<mok01> ScottK, yes you're right
<Druidika> sorry, but it is the first time i make a .deb... i've thought bevore i do remove the ubuntu packages and make a make install for me i can simply make a .deb for all
<mok01> Druidika: yes you write it in the control file
<Druidika> ok, testing... on my eee it takes a time....
<slytherin> Druidika: yup
<slytherin> nhandler: ping
<mok01> Druidika: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s-replaces
<jmarsden> REVU Day: Any MOTUs who can review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=webgui for me please?  It's a GPLed Perl-based CMS.
<Druidika> thx for the link
<dolanor> Hello
<dolanor> Someone to REVU fsniper package ? Normally it should be advocatable
<dolanor> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=fsniper
<dolanor> mok01: I've corrected your last command :)
<mok01> dolanor: will take a look in a moment
<Druidika> hm
<Druidika> the dpkg-buildpackage says that binary data has changed.... a make clean doesnt work.... how to clean up?
<Druidika> there is no 2nd run possible, how?
<Druidika> ok, works again.... warz*.orig.tar.gz deleted.... new run beginns
<AndrewGee> mok01: Hi. If you remember, you advocated osm-gps-map a couple of days ago on REVU. Since then, I've grabbed a new upstream tarball and packaged up the python bindings. Is it okay if I ask you to take a look later/whenever? Thanks :) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=osm-gps-map
<mok01> AndrewGee: sure
<AndrewGee> mok01: Thanks.
<dolanor> back
<dolanor> mok01: sorry, connection problems
<ohervieu> hi all
<mok01> fta: ping
<hyperair> mok01: how about that review? =p
<mok01> hyperair: which package?
<mok01> codelite compiled
<loic-m> Has any MOTU the time to review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=ecm ? It's been reviewed by simrunbasuita and nhandler, and should be in pretty good shape. It's a tool for removing error correction codes to compress iso images better!
<hyperair> mok01: awesome!
<hyperair> mok01: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=geanyvc
<hyperair> and http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=geanyprj
<mok01> Ah another one. OK, I am going through the links here as they come up
<mok01> Any other MOTUs on the job?
<mok01> Apparently not
<dolanor> mok01: on my way to finish fsniper ;)
<mok01> loic-m: why would you want to remove error-correction-codes? Sounds silly to me
<mok01> dolanor: great
<loic-m> mok01: because you don't need them on a harddrive
<loic-m> keeping them is a waste of space
<mok01> loic-m: but if you later decide to burn the iso to CD ...
<loic-m> and since they're stuff that doesn't compress well, even compresing the iso doesn't give good results unless removing ECC
<loic-m> mok01: they're recreated as identical
<loic-m> mok01: it's abit like "flac", but for isos ;)
<mok01> I see. Fascinating
<jmarsden> How often is it considered polite for me to ask here for a package review during a REVU day?  Every N hours... for what value of N?
<mok01> N = 1-2 hours
<jmarsden> Thanks.  In that case: Any MOTUs who can review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=webgui for me please?  It's a GPLed Perl-based CMS.
<mok01> Your request will be in the scrollback, which many read
<mok01> dholbach!!!
<mok01> FTW
<dholbach> mok01: !!!
 * dholbach hugs mok01
 * mok01 hugs back
<mok01> Everyone, just a reminder: run lintian on the *.deb files before you upload. It seems many don't do that.
<ScottK> With -iIv.
<AndrewGee> mok01: Thanks for the comment. I'll remember to run lintian in the future :)
 * jmarsden goes back and tries the -iIv ... I just used lintian -i before...
<dolanor> mok01: new fsniper upload :)
<mok01> dolanor: did you check if front, back and center?
<dolanor> mok01: hu ? :p What is front back center ?
<mok01> dolanor: it just means a thorough check, from all sides :-)
<loic-m> mok01: thanks for the review
<loic-m> mok01: actually the ref to the man pages in changelog were removed as per request from nhandler ;)
<bmhm> Hi. I want to add a PPA to my pBuilder environment. But editing /etc/pbuilder/apt.config/sources.list didn't help.
<loic-m> mok01: and thanks for advocating it!
<loic-m> loic-m ugs its first advocate
<mok01> bmhm, did you use --save-after-login
<loic-m> s/ugs/hugs
 * mok01 hugs loic-m
<bmhm> mok01: I should be able to add it OUTSIDE the chroot env
<loic-m> * loic-m remmber he didn't shave today
<bmhm> see the file I edited, it won't exit in pBuilders tarball ;-)
<mok01> bmhm: you can use the --othermirrors switch
<bmhm> ah I see. So which use has etc/pbuilder/apt.config/sources.list then?
<frostburn> Where can one find the net-snmp-config that is used to build the package snmpd and snmp?
<frostburn> ah disregad
<AndrewGee> Just fixed the issues pointed out by mok01 in my package. Would appreciate a MOTU to review the package. Thanks :) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=osm-gps-map
<mok01> dolanor: I'll get to it later, after dinner I think
<bmhm> I can't wait for my first packe on PPA to be built! :)
<bmhm> s/packe/package/g
<hyperair> mok01: thanks for the advocate. i'm not sure about the .la files actually, but the package geany already has .la files
<mok01> loic-m: anything you add to make the package build, like manpages, or patches,  should be documented in changelog. nhandler is wrong here
<hyperair> wait a sec
<hyperair> on second thoughts..
<mok01> hyperair: I can see a point of leaving them with a -dev package containing a library
<hyperair> i think i'll just remove the .la files
<mok01> hyperair: I don
<hyperair> they're -plugins, so they won't be linked to
<mok01> t think it's good for anything
<hyperair> yeah i'll remove them then
<mok01> hyperair: yeah
<hyperair> how should i remove them? a debian/rules rule?
<mok01> hyperair:  2 secs
<hyperair> ok
<loic-m> mok01: thanks. Do you want me to re-upload it, or can MOTU change it if/when I get a second advocate?
<mok01> loic-m: just wait, and add it if the next advocate wants to see changes.
<loic-m> mok01: thanks
<mok01> hyperair: Zap the file from rules
<hyperair> okay
<hyperair> mok01: gimme a moment, i'll gix both geanyvc and geanyprj
<mok01> hyperair: then also add to debian/copyright, first line
<mok01> Format-Specification: http://wiki.debian.org/Proposals/CopyrightFormat
<hyperair> oh shit i forgot that
<mok01> OK, guys I am leaving for a few hours, be back later for another round of revuing fun!
<hyperair> okay
<mok01> See ya!
<Turl> hi :)
<Turl> dvdstyler & dvdstyler-data are broken
<Turl> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/dvdstyler_1.7.1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite  `/usr/share/doc/dvdstyler/AUTHORS', which is also in the package dvdstyler-data
<rgreening> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> rgreening: Pong
<rgreening> ScottK: I see you did uploads for Krusader
<rgreening> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/krusader/+bug/323266
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323266 in krusader "Update svn snapshot - required for Jaunty" [Undecided,New]
<rgreening> ScottK: I just updated the svn for it... if you can upload
 * ScottK has a lookg
<ScottK> look even
<rgreening> ScottK: It's test build fine here and I did some test runs. All looks good.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<rgreening> np. just helping where I can
<Chris`> Using the new Debian/Ubuntu copyright format, is it possible to do the following? Files: plotlib/*.f plotlib/examples/* plotlib/misc/*
<Chris`> Copyright: Copyright 1996 Harold Youngren
<Chris`> Or does each new dir/fileset require a new section?
<loic-m> When apt-get source a package , it dl the Jaunty version, however in case the package is synced from Debian and Intrepid version=Jaunty version, it dl from the intrepid repos, is it correct?
<loic-m> since the two source packages should eb identical, shouldn't they?
<ScottK> If the version and revision is the same, they are the same.
<ScottK> Chris`: mok0 seems to be our expert on that.  I'd ask him.
<Chris`> ScottK: Thanks but he doesn't seem to be here :(
<ScottK> Chris`: He said he'd be back in a bit, so keep an eye out.
<Chris`> ScottK: I sure will, thanks
<Chris`> Also kinda off topic but regarding my PGP key, how do I remove an email address but keep it there at the same time, to show that it was once mine but not anymore? I've seen people who have a line through their address in seahorse, just like that I want it :).
<pochu> loic-m: assuming you have deb-src lines for both intrepid and jaunty, if both have the same version, it won't matter as they are identical, right
<pochu> not sure where it will take it from, probably jaunty
<pochu> you can also `apt-get source foo=1.2-0ubuntu1` if you want an older version
<pochu> there's a bug report in Debian to implement `apt-get source foo/intrepid`
<pochu> as you can do with apt-get install
<loic-m> pochu: it does take them from intrepid, I tried with ddd http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ddd&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<loic-m> pochu: thanks for the info too
<hyperair> is anyone free for a review?
<hyperair> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=geanyvc
<loic-m> pochu: I just wanted to know, in the future, if I could assume with those kind of packages (synced, no modif, same version stable/devel Ubuntu) i could just use what apt-source get me, instead of uncommenting all intrepid related deb-src lines in sources.list
<pochu> loic-m: not sure I understand
<maxb> loic-m: Packages are pooled across all distributions. If it's the same version in Intrepid and Jaunty, then all that differs is which index files it reads to get the actual package name. It's the same files on the server that get downloaded either way
<maxb> loic-m: Also be aware of the command:   pull-lp-source ddd intrepid
<maxb> Chris`: You can revoke a PGP user id
<Chris`> maxb: Do you have Scott Richie's key?
<loic-m> maxb: thanks a lot
<loic-m> pochu: thanks, with your explanation and those of maxb I got the answer -  files on the server are the same
 * maxb runs gpg --search-key "Scott Ritchie"
<Chris`> maxb: Don't worry I'll SS instead, I'll show you what I mean then
<maxb> Chris`: gpg has downloaded it for me already
<Chris`> His ucdavies address... How is that done?
<maxb> loic-m: If you look at the Ubuntu archive in a web browser, you can see, in particular, two important directories. dists/ contains all the per-distribution index files, pool/ contains *ALL* the packages
<maxb> Chris`: By revoking the user id
<Chris`> maxb: How can I revoke my email then? :-/
<maxb> gpg --edit-key yourkey
<maxb> Run "help", and look at the uid and revuid commands
<Chris`> maxb: Thanks a bunch :)
<maxb> Don't forget to use the "save" command when happy
<maxb> After revoking, send your updated key to a keyserver
<maxb> Once published into the wild, the revocation is permanent
<maxb> (Though you could create a *new* user id using the same information)
 * Chris` is trying to be very cautious but doesn't understand it :(
<Chris`> Command> revuid "Christopher Swift <Chris@Chrisswift.me.uk>"
<Chris`> You must select at least one user ID.
<maxb> Chris`: Nothing is modified locally until you "save", so you can afford to just play with the commands
<Chris`> maxb: Ah right... *phew*
<maxb> Chris`: You need to read the description for the "uid" command
<Chris`> maxb: I've worked it out... FINALLY, thanks for all your assistance :)
<loic-m> I'm looking for a second advocate to ecm ( http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=ecm ), an error code modeler for better compressing iso files
<a|wen> yay! mplayer compiles on jaunty again :)
<jmarsden|work> Any MOTUs who can review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=webgui for me please?  It's a GPLed Perl-based CMS.  Thanks!
<a|wen> if anybody has time to sponser an mplayer update, please look at: https://code.launchpad.net/~andreas-wenning/mplayer/ubuntu/+merge/3268
<cody-somerville> perl-based cms, ewww :(
<ScottK> a|wen: You'll get more audience if you attach your proposed diff.gz to a bug and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors.
<a|wen> ScottK: it is part of our ever-increasing arts-bug
<ScottK> OK.
 * a|wen prepares a debdiff as well
<loic-m> If I'm adding a .desktop file and an .xpm icon to a package that uses CDBS, do I only need to drop the files in debian/ then modify package.install?
<loic-m> I can find info about CDBS, but not on the .install file it uses (there's info, but not enough for me to understand)
<loic-m> It just says "You can then use the .install and .info files to tune your package with the usual debhelper functions in the various sections for debian/rules. "
<a|wen> debdiff uploaded to bug 320915
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320915 in libsdl "Remove aRts from the archive - rebuild all dependencies" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320915
<loic-m> I use dh_install for the .desktop file + .xpm icon, so do I put a dh_install line in rules, or something else in package.install ?
<a|wen> loic-m: just add them to the package.install
<a|wen> loic-m: cdbs uses debhelper ... so all the commands like dh_install is being run
<fta> mok01: pong
<hyperair> fta: you're a motu right? would you be interseted in doing any revu stuff? =p
<fta> hyperair, indeed, i'm a motu. depends on what you need. I'll have time in an hour or 2.
<hyperair> fta: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=geanyvc and http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=geanyprj
<hyperair> fta: the former was advocated by mok0 already, but i uploaded another, so his advocate got lost
<fta> hyperair, ok, i'll have a look
<hyperair> fta: thanks =)
<Laney> hyperair: How many things have you packaged now?!
<hyperair> Laney: i don't know? but when i'm bored i just poke around and file a needs-packaging bug
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> have you done other kinds of packaging work?
<hyperair> Laney: lemme count.. codelite, sigx in ubuntu, bansheelyricsplugin in debian, vazaar (thinking of dropping that one, seems upstream abandoned it or sth), geanyvc and geanyprj
<hyperair> other kinds of packaging work like how?
<hyperair> i've done sync requests
<hyperair> merges... i haven't done one for ubuntu, but i do it all the time for the banshee-team PPA
<Laney> merges, bug fixes, qa
<hyperair> bug fixes i've done a few for pm-utils, and one for evolution-data-server, as well as one for gnome-settings-daemon
<hyperair> oh and one for pulseaudio (but that was related to pm-utils)
<hyperair> oh one more bugfix for banshee, in which i backported a diff from svn
<hyperair> what's qa?
<Laney> quality assurance - ftbfs, unmetdeps, nbs and the like
<hyperair> well i've handled ftbfs on my own packages which got uploaded -- codelite and sigx
<hyperair> but other than that no
<hyperair> i'm interested to take a look though
<hyperair> oh and i'm eyeing curlpp as my next target for revu, after i finish packaging every actively maintained geany plugin
<Laney> As long as you feel you have the time to maintain all of these packages
 * pochu thinks we should at the very least limit REVU packages to one per packager
<hyperair> eh no prob
<Laney> I've only ever packaged one thing from scratch tbh
<hyperair> hahah
<maxb> pochu: I see your point about not wanting REVU to get out of control, but that's rather a crude method, and a HUGE roadblock if you need to propose a set of related source packages
<pochu> maxb: well, the really crude method is to close it down completely ;)
<ScottK> pochu: You can just review one per packager.
<maxb> Surely having multiple packages from a single person is no problem at all, *if* they are actively persuing them?
<pochu> ScottK: actually I don't do many reviews...
<Laney> I don't really have a problem with people who intend to take responsibility for their packages, and package things for a reason other than "it's there".
<pochu> maxb: agreed. the question is how many people fall into that category
<Laney> But you do need to be aware of the time you're asking your reviewers to invest
 * hyperair has a reason
<hyperair> and it's not "it's there"
<Laney> hyperair: I wasn't targetting you, don't worry
<Laney> obviously I can't speak to your intentions
<loic-m> * loic-m reason is "it's _not_ there" ;)
<loic-m> (and I use it)
<hyperair> Laney: just clarifying matters that's all =)
<hyperair> my reason for geany's plugins is because they look interesting, and i don't feel like littering my system with make install stuff, and since i've come up with packages i might as well submit it to ubuntu
<hyperair> codelite because it deserves the same love codeblocks got
<hyperair> sigx and (soon) curlpp because i'm writing an app which is going to depend on those two
<fta> hyperair, just added a comment for geanyprj
<loic-m> When does it work when adding an .xpm icon to a package - do we have to check the license for the icon as well?
<Laney> of course
<hyperair> fta: thanks. i just made the fix, i'll upload it soon
<loic-m> if the icon is already in the package we provide (=shows in the program, but no .xpm file, what do we do?
<hyperair> loic-m: if you want to create a package.menu file then you'll need a .xpm file
<hyperair> loic-m: otherwise no need
<hyperair> fta: uploaded.
<vemon> hi. what kind of name should i give to a lib package when the name of the library is already postfixed with the version number (which i assume is probably identical to the so version)
<vemon> one of the libs looks like this: liblv2dynparamhost1.so.1.0.0
<vemon> i'm only building a package for personal use to be uploaded to my PPA but would still like to get it right
<vemon> (maybe later uploading it to revu)
<fta> hyperair, i'm not sure how to give you a r+ now.. i don't know enough about REVU. maybe i need privileges.
<hyperair> hmm i think you need to register as a reviewer
<hyperair> fta: ^
<fta> hmm
 * jpds upgrades fta to "Reviewer" - 'User's permissions have been changed successfully.'
<loic-m> is there any rules against using paths like debian/../dir_name in debian/rules and also, when using CDBS, in debian/package.install?
<fta> jpds, thanks
<fta> hyperair, i'll have another look after dinner.
<hyperair> fta: okay thanks
<jmarsden|work> loic-m: I suspect debian/../dir and dir are exactly equivalent... so why would you write it as debian/../dir ??
<loic-m> jmarsden|work: That makes sense. Thanks a lot
<jmarsden|work> loic-m: No problem :)
<fta> hyperair, any particular reason to request debhelper >= 7 ?
<hyperair> fta: not actually
<hyperair> fta: should i lower it?
<AndrewGee> Just fixed the issues pointed out by mok01 in my package. Would appreciate a MOTU to review the package. Thanks :) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=osm-gps-map
<fta> it's better to keep it low to ease eventual backports
<hyperair> fta: okay
<fta> 5 should be enough in most cases
<hyperair> okay
<hyperair> what's 6 then? i usually see 5 and 7 but not 6
<Laney> man debhelper
<hyperair> right
<fta> hyperair, 2nd package looks fine too. it's almost identical to the 1st one.
<hyperair> fta: yeah, the upstream developer is the same person
<hyperair> fta: and both are plugins for geany
<fta> hyperair, i figured that out ;) please lower debhelper req for both and i'll advocate you again for both
<hyperair> fta: okay
<hyperair> fta: okay uploaded for both.
 * jpds notes that we have debhelper 7 as far back as hardy-backports. So backporting anything with compat 7 shouldn't be a problem.
<loic-m> Can a MOTU give a second advocate to the package ecm at  http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=ecm (a tool for compressing iso files with an unconventional method) ?
<fta> jpds, yeah, but the default is still 5
<jpds> fta: Howso?
<fta> drop debian/compat and the version in debian/control, build, you'll end up with a debian/compat = 5
<jpds> Ah, right.
<jpds> Lenny has 7 so that should change sooner or later.
<fta> cdbs also has 5 by default
<mok0> compat is a source of confusion
<fta> hyperair, all done :)
<hyperair> fta: thanks
<hyperair> mok0: could you take a look at geanyvc and geanyprj please?
<maxb> Don't you always need a debian/compat, else you default to 1?
<maxb> Anything else not being, uh, compatible :-)
 * maxb experiments
<hyperair> dh_make sets it to 7 =\
<fta> in jaunty, afaics, it's still 5
<maxb> Yeah, without a debian/compat file, it tells me that "compatibility levels before 4 are deprecated", so I'm convinced it defaults to 1
<maxb> fta: Why do you think it defaults to 5?
<mok0> hyperair: I'll take a look tomorrow... I am toast
<fta> maxb, because it creates the file for you with 5 in it if you don't provide one
<hyperair> mok0: okay =)
<maxb> fta: Oooops. I missed the fact that we were talking about cdbs driving debhelper, not debhelper itself
<maxb> :-)
<fta> and if you're all fine with 5, why use more ? with more, debhelper does more work for you but if it's not needed, i don't see the point
<mok0> hyperair: what timezone are you in? It must be late night for you...
<fta> maxb, even without cdbs
<hyperair> mok0: GMT +8
<fta> hm, maybe not
<fta> i take that back
<hyperair> mok0: and i'm nocturnal. currently watching a series of anime with bad sound
<mok0> hyperair: ouch, time for bed :-)
<mok0> Yikes the "needs-revu" list keeps growing... up to 134 packages now
<hyperair> heheheh
<postalchris> What does it mean when REVU says, "This package could not be extracted; there's no browseable     directory for it on REVU. "
<maxb> That's an interesting one... sounds like it is implying that "dpkg-source -x" failed to work
<maxb> the package name is?
<ScottK> Which it might if there's no key to verify against.
<postalchris> maxb: cvc3
<maxb> Looks like the .orig.tar.gz is missing
<postalchris> maxb: the .orig.tar.gz was the same as for the previous upload?
<maxb> I'm not sure how revu works... I think it may require .orig.tar.gz *ALWAYS*
<jpds> postalchris: You still have to include it in the upload to REVU, gimme a moment to try something.
<maxb> Because it's not really an archive
<postalchris> hm, I just dput the .changes file, I assumed it would do the right thing
<maxb> Include the -sa option when building the package for upload to REVU
<jpds> postalchris: OK; I've just moved your pervious upload + the .orig from the upload before that to the processing queue.
<jpds> (I check the sha sums so it should work).
<jpds> postalchris: Ought to be on the site now.
<jpds> postalchris: OK; that didn't work, please reupload with the -sa option for debuild.
<_stochastic_> I'm having some troubles getting icons to properly install from my package.  I've read about dh_icons online, but is there any order it needs to sit within the rules file?
<postalchris> jpds: REVU has a problem with the pkg name being the same...
<jpds> postalchris: How do you mean?
<jpds> Hey Zic.
<Zic> hi jpds :)
<postalchris> jpds: "Already uploaded to revu.ubuntuwire.com
<postalchris> Doing nothing for cvc3_1.5.1~20090126-0ubuntu2_source.changes"
<postalchris> I'm bumping the revision and rebuilding
<Piratenaapje> postalchris: use option -f if you want to force it to upload
<postalchris> Piratenaapje: that's a better idea ;-)
<ScottK> or just rm the .upload file.
<jpds> postalchris: dput -f revu ...
<postalchris> jpds: done
<jpds> postalchris: Right, it's in ~ftp/incoming and should be on the site soon.
<postalchris> jpds: Awesome. Thanks.
<postalchris> How long should I expect to wait before somebody comments on the package? (First upload was 1/24)
<jpds> postalchris: It's best to advertise the package here from time to time, and someone will hopefully take a look at it.
<CarlFK> can someone pretty please fix https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpeg2theora/+bug/315356/+viewstatus
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315356 in ffmpeg2theora "No ffmpeg2theora binary in jaunty package" [Medium,Fix released]
<CarlFK> I keep forgetting about it and burn up time trying to figure out why it isn't installed
<postalchris> jpds: Consider this my advertising for the day.
<jpds> postalchris: It's almost midnight here, but I'll have a look tomorrow morning.
<__Ali__> why is dh_install commented out in debian/rules template?
<__Ali__> is dh_install necessary for the actual binaries to be included in deb?
<postalchris> jpds: No pressure. It's just advertsing. :-)
<Piratenaapje> CarlFK: that bug seems to be fixed in the newest release
<CarlFK> Piratenaapje: oh hay...  maybe it hasn't hit the repo yet
<Piratenaapje>  Setting up ffmpeg2theora (0.23-0ubuntu1) ...
<Piratenaapje> CarlFK: version in repo is ubuntu2
<Piratenaapje> CarlFK: Status is also fix-released :P
<CarlFK> Piratenaapje: did it install for you?
<Piratenaapje> CarlFK: yes, and the binary is included now
<CarlFK> huh.  thanks.  now I have to see why my box is still borked.
<CarlFK> I did apt-get source and built and run the binary out of the dir
<CarlFK> thanks again for checking.
<Piratenaapje> CarlFK: You're welcome :)
<_stochastic_> Does anyone have some free time to do a REVU?  http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=calf
<_stochastic_> It just needs one more advocate.
<nhandler> _stochastic_: I'll take a look
<_stochastic_> nhandler, thanks
<nhandler> _stochastic_: Is there a reason for a compat of 6?
<jmarsden|work> Any MOTUs who can review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=webgui for me please?  It's a GPLed Perl-based CMS.  Thanks!
<loic-m> nhandler: ping
<nhandler> loic-m: pong
<dooooomi> does any MOTU feel like reviewing pyliblo? this is your chance to be the second advocate :) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=pyliblo
#ubuntu-motu 2009-01-31
<savvas> Anyone that knows how to change tags in debian bug reports? I can't add the "patch" tag to http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=473781
<ubottu> Debian bug 473781 in flumotion "flumotion: new upstream release" [Wishlist,Open]
<savvas> ScottK: I tried setting the patch tag with bts, I know the email was sent (cc'ed myself), but didn't get any reply from debian bugs
<Laney> savvas: mail control@b.d.o
<Laney> tags xxx + patch
<savvas> ok, thanks Laney, I'll try once more
<mib_va78gba9> hello
<Steck> Hi
<mib_va78gba9> anyone willing to give a little help rebuilding squid3?
<kolby> I upload md4sum to revu but I don't wee the package at the website
<kolby> my package had 5 lintain warnings.  I looked at them and didn't know how to solve them.  They looked simple, but I'm new to packaging.
<keefe007> why does debuild unapply patches?
<nhandler> kolby: You can pass the -i option to lintian to get more information about the warnings
<Hobbsee> keefe007: at the end?  To give you a cleaned source for next time (so things build the same way each time)
<kolby> nhandler: thank you
<keefe007> Thanks.
<keefe007> I'm trying to rebuild squid3 and it fails during debuild.  Looks like the Makefiles don't get recreated for some reason.
<Hobbsee> the makefiles probably get removed in the clean rule.
<Hobbsee> presumably they should be getting created in the configure rule, when you build it?  (which is before it tries bulding the package?)
<jmarsden> Any MOTUs who can review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=webgui for me please?  It's a GPLed Perl-based CMS.
<keefe007> Hobbsee: This is what I end up with when running debuild: http://pastebin.com/m15b54def
<Hobbsee> hrm.
<ryanakca> Why should I install my .desktop file in /usr/share/applications instead of /usr/share/games/applications/ ?
<chillywilly> keefe007: I got it to build :)
<chillywilly> keefe007: you are epic fail ;)
<pwnguin> jdong: http://people.cis.ksu.edu/~jld5445/jaunty-20090130-4.png
<Limitt> hey
<Limitt> someone referred me here just wondering if it would be the right place to ask something
<slytherin> Limitt: it depends on what you are going to ask. :-)
<itachi> hello
<itachi> my name is itachi
<nellery_> /msg nellery test
<AndrewGee> Any MOTUs available to review my package, with the issues fixed that were pointed out by mok01 in my package? Thanks :) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=osm-gps-map
<Piratenaapje> Am I supposed to provide a watch file if I get the source from svn?
<Piratenaapje> I don't think the source is available anywhere else
<geser> no, but do you have a get-orig-source rule in your debian/rules to generate the .orig.tar.gz?
<slytherin> Piratenaapje: no, but a get-orig-source target is a must in that case
<Piratenaapje> Ok I'll provide that then, thanks
<slytherin> what is preferred way to handle upstream tarball containing debian/ directory?
<DktrKranz> slytherin, try to ask upstream to remove it, if they do not agree, repack upstream tarball without it
<Hobbsee> What do I do with an .orig.tar.gz that already includes a debian/ dir?
<Hobbsee> Do not repackage it. You can ask the author(s) to delete the debian/ dir and provide a diff.gz instead. This makes it easier to review their work, and it separates packaging from program source.
<Hobbsee> https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/basic-mistakes.html apparently
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure if that's up to date, though
<directhex> patch it and put a patch in debia... oh, wait
 * Hobbsee giggles
<Hobbsee> yeah, that ;)
 * directhex has filed his first bug for the day
<Hobbsee> reverse-5-a-day?
<directhex> Hobbsee, someone's got to keep the 5-a-day people in business!
<Hobbsee> haha
<slytherin> I don't understand. If I do not repackage it then the diff between upstream debian/ dir and Ubuntu's debian/ dir will wne up in .diff.gz. Is that acceptable?
<Hobbsee> this is true, but i don't think they'll be out of business in a while!
<directhex> Hobbsee, it's just an ickle merge bug for a mono 2.0 transitioned package... but it's one in main
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> an ickle merge bug, hey...
<directhex> thees bug ees only waffer-theen!
<geser> slytherin: I'd say that's acceptable as it makes it easier to verify the .orig.tar.gz
<geser> slytherin: how good or bad is the packaging done by upstream?
<slytherin> haven't yet reviewed fully but there are quite a few unneeded files
<slytherin> there are many example files (.ex) and even some emacsen related files when the package has nothing to do with emacs
<slytherin> one major difference is that Debian packaging uses cdbs whereas upstream packaging uses debhelper
<directhex> cool kids use dh7!
<maxb> I think it says somewhere on wiki.ubuntu.com to repackage if you need to delete files in debian/, but not otherwise?
 * maxb fails at finding the referenccce
<hyperair> maxb: delete files in debian/?
<hyperair> maxb: meaning that upstream has added a debian/ directory?
<hyperair> maxb: you only need to delete it if it makes your diff.gz too large
<maxb> Yup, that's what I was saying
<Laney> I thought deleted files didn't show up in the diff
<geser> no, they don't
* maxb changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Grab a merge: http://dad.dunnewind.net http://merges.ubuntu.com | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs | http://revu.ubuntuwire.com - Go review! :) | next MOTU Meeting: Fri, Jan 30 12.00 UTC
<maxb> (The double space in "Grab a  merge" was annoying me)
<jpds> Next meeting is... yesterday?
<pochu> jpds: there was one, yes
<pochu> meetings have been sent to the ml
<pochu> err, minutes
<jpds> pochu: Yeah, but the /topic is wrong thne.
<maxb> so is wiki.u.c/MOTU
* pochu changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Grab a merge: http://dad.dunnewind.net http://merges.ubuntu.com | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs | http://revu.ubuntuwire.com - Go review! :) | next MOTU Meeting: void
* pochu changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Grab a merge: http://dad.dunnewind.net http://merges.ubuntu.com | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs | http://revu.ubuntuwire.com - Go review! :) | next MOTU Meeting: TBD
<pochu> that looks better :)
<iulian> Yay, do we really need to mention about the next meeting?
<RainCT> please do, I usually forget them :P
<RainCT> (about the last one, I remembered it but couldn't be at home at that time :P)
<Laney> afternoon chaps
<Laney> Who knows libraries, and wants to help me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/109083/ <- is this serious? How would I go about fixing?
<maxb> Laney: IIUC, it's architecture-dependent how severe it is. I suppose the non-PIC code must be coming in from libac, since all the directly used .o files are apparently compiled with -fPIC? But that confuses me too, since its .libs/libac.a, with the .libs hinting that libtool magic is in force, which I *though* was supposed to arrange for compiling PIC and non-PIC versions and using the correct one as necessary
<hefe_bia> persia: Hi! I don't know if this is sufficient, but I have tested gebabbel (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gebabbel) on a clean VMWare install of Jaunty. (You were 2nd advocate)
<persia> hefe_bia, Completely.  I'll upload now.  Thanks.
<hefe_bia> persia: Great! Thank you! My first package making it into Ubuntu ... :)) (And thanks of course to all the other reviewers!)
<persia> hefe_bia, No, thanks to you.  I'm guessing this sigificantly improves GPS support for Kubuntu.
<piratenaapje> fta: ping
<postalchris> Any MOTU available to look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=cvc3 ?
<hyperair> DktrKranz: thanks for the advocate, though it's in debian already. i knew i should have archived it or something
<hyperair> DktrKranz: it hasn't gotten out of the queue or something yet though
<DktrKranz> hyperair, oh... I've just uploaded it to NEW
<Laney> that's ok
<Laney> Debian NEW is really slow atm
<DktrKranz> ah, still in Debian NEW?
<hyperair> Laney: so i heard. meebey said it was what, 3 weeks?
<Laney> (it is the same package, right?)
<hyperair> DktrKranz: yeah
<hyperair> Laney: yes
<hyperair> Laney: bansheelyricsplugin
<DktrKranz> well, it's not that bad then
<hyperair> hahah
<Laney> hyperair: I mean the same thing that got uploaded to debian
<hyperair> well i'll just file a sync request afterwards
<Laney> as in, all your new changes
 * DktrKranz has two packages in Debian NEW
<Laney> DktrKranz: Hope your debian/copyright is spotless!
<Laney> none of that pesky extra whitespace
<hyperair> Laney: extra whitespace?
<DktrKranz> Laney, already had a reject ;)
<Laney> some package apparently got rejected for having unnecessary whitespace
<DktrKranz> we reuploaded it shortafter, but I've lost priority :P
<Laney> heh
<hyperair> what extra whitespace, though?
<hyperair> as in extra lines or what?
<Laney> dunno
<__Ali__> i'm trying to package a library, but the output debian only contains /usr/share, /usr/share/doc, ... there is no /usr/lib and the shared objects
<__Ali__> i use the default debhelper generated template for rules
<hyperair> __Ali__: do you have .install files?
<__Ali__> hyperair, it uses cmake, i guess .install files are generaed by cmake? i can see a long log of: -- Installing foo to /usr/lib/foo ...
<__Ali__> but the actual deb file does not include them
<hyperair> __Ali__: no, you as the packager have to use a whole bunch of debian/*.install files
<hyperair> __Ali__:have you read debian's library packaging guide?
<__Ali__> hyperair, seems I missed that .install part
<__Ali__> hyperair, they are not generated by debhelper?
<hyperair> __Ali__: no, debhelper parses them. what dyou mean generated by debhelper anyway?
<hyperair> you mean dh_make?
<hyperair> dh_make only gives you a very very general template
<__Ali__> yes dh_make :)
<hyperair> and i generally use cdbs
<hyperair> my suggestion is to go dig up some library sources
<hyperair> and look at how they're packaged
<hyperair> pick one that's most similar to the one you're packaging
<hyperair> and make sure you read through the debian library packaging guide, carefully
<__Ali__> hyperair, I use opensuse build system, the guide says it only needs these 4 files for building debians on their server: changelog, control, rules and dsc
<__Ali__> (of course orig and diff are also required)
<__Ali__> so, people make full debs on their server without .install?
 * hyperair can't figure out how to use OBS
<__Ali__> hyperair, here it is: http://en.opensuse.org/Build_Service/Deb_builds
<hyperair> __Ali__: my suggestion: learn how to package properly before using OBS
<hyperair> the list only contains very general-purpose files
<hyperair> you'll definitely need more than that for packaging a library
<__Ali__> hyperair, the other people use the same list to make debs? without the use of .install?
<hyperair> __Ali__: they're not packaging libraries are they
<hyperair> __Ali__: when you package libraries, you often need several pacakges
<hyperair> -dev, binary package, -doc
<__Ali__> hyperair, they package eveything
<hyperair> .install is to make sure the files go into the appropriate packages
<Laney> you can do it all in rules
<hyperair> ah yes that too
<hyperair> but it's a pita
<__Ali__> Laney, where in rules?
<Laney> dh_install takes arguments
<Laney> but why would you do it like that?
<Laney> use a .install file, much easier!
<__Ali__> ok, I try uploading a .install file
<hyperair> Laney: he wants to use OBS, and he refuses to use a .install file because OBS doesn't explicitly say it's required, that's why
<__Ali__> just to see if it works
<hyperair> for the love of god go read the damn library packaging guide
<Laney> but seriously __Ali__, you should understand what you're doing
<Laney> go read read read
 * hyperair walks away before he loses his temper 
<__Ali__> Laney, seriously i missed that part
<__Ali__> look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<__Ali__> .install files are only introduced for 'packaging with cdbs'
<__Ali__> it implies that it's cdbs specific
<hyperair> __Ali__: http://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/column/libpkg-guide/libpkg-guide.html
<hyperair> this is the bible of packaging libraries
<__Ali__> ok thanks
<__Ali__> hyperair, not everything applied to debian is applied to ubuntu?
<hyperair> when packaging is concerned, almost everything applies
<__Ali__> like that _ in foo_1.0.0 instead of foo-1.0.0, am i right?
<hyperair> __Ali__: the only thing that doesn't apply is one lintian warning: debian-changelog-is-a-symlink, and that your Maintainer field in Ubuntu should not be you, but ubuntu motu developers. you may leave your name in XSBC-Original-Maintainer
<Laney> I don't think we stress hard enough that creating new packages is a fairly advanced thing to do
<hyperair> Laney: agreed
<__Ali__> i followed the instructions for debian to make a .dsc file by dpkg-souce, it didnt do it and i had to use debuild
<hyperair> Laney: well sudo checkinstall does a basic job =p
<Laney> depending on what you want ;(
<hyperair> __Ali__: nope the instructions in debian are to use debuild -S as well
<Laney> does that do much over the basic cdbs/dh7 rules style?
<hyperair> Laney: eh waht?
<Laney> checkinstall
<Laney> Does it do more than ./configure; make; make instakk?
<Laney> ll*
<__Ali__> hyperair, i cannot find '.install' string in that bible
<Laney> __Ali__: Look at the manual page for dh_install
<hyperair> __Ali__: ah that's because that bible doesn't teach you about debhelper.
<hyperair> __Ali__: that bible assumes you already know how to package OTHER stuff
<hyperair> if you don't know how to package other stuff then go back to ubuntu's packaging guide
<hyperair> oh and open the debian policy manual
<__Ali__> i dont really think the confusing thing about packaging is its complexity, if you're a programmer, it should be straightforward for you, the confusing thing is that there are 1 million tools that do more or less the same thing, and there is no good start point
<hyperair> __Ali__: eh no, programming has nothing to do with packaging. well not as much as you would think
<Laney> the Debian new maintainer's guide is good
<hyperair> yeah i personally think debian's guides are better than ubuntu's when it comes to packaging
<Laney> well ours are more tutorials
<hyperair> yeah
<hyperair> tiny tutorials that don't show much
<hyperair> __Ali__: and trust me it's not "more or less the same thing"
<hyperair> __Ali__: debhelper has it's place, and cdbs is just a layer on top of debhelper
<hyperair> __Ali__: although it can function without debhelper
<__Ali__> well it shouldnt be more difficult than understanding quantum physics, it's just a bunch of binaries and scripts, the problem is that it's a spaghetti
<hyperair> __Ali__: it's spaghetti because you don't know where to start learning
<oojah> The "problem", imo, is that you have to learn an awful amount of stuff all at once.
<hyperair> oojah: yeah that too
<hyperair> i mostly learnt from dh_make's documentation in the .ex files
<__Ali__> bumpy learning curve
<hyperair> nobody said packaging was easy
<hyperair> if you want easy packaging shoo go to archlinux
<__Ali__> so, is cdbs an alternative for dh_make or what?
<hyperair> nope
<__Ali__> even dh_make is not that functional, run dh_make -e twice and u'r screwed :)
<hyperair> dh_make asks you if you want to create a single binary, multiple binary, library, or cdbs package
<hyperair> choose cdbs
<__Ali__> i see
<hyperair> __Ali__: dh_make is supposed to only be called once, because it creates a template for you to do packaging
<hyperair> if you want to run dh_make the second time, then delete debian/
<__Ali__> i guess i have to start over, since i choosed single binary
<__Ali__> hyperair, single binary, multiple binary and libraries, how can they be compared to cdbs?
<__Ali__> cdbs can also create a single binary?
<hyperair> __Ali__: oh you'll need cdbs installed in your system first
<hyperair> __Ali__: and cdbs is multipurpose so yeah it can create single binary
<postalchris> The upstream build in my package creates libfoo.so. Is there a way to make dh_install or dh_link rename it to libfoo.so.VERSION?
<hyperair> postalchris: you should get upstream to give you a SOVERSION
<hyperair> i'm not sure how to handle it downstream
<stdin> you can rename files in the .install I believe
<stdin> usr/lib/name.so usr/lib/name.so.X
<hyperair> yeah of course, but you'll have to come up with a debian specific soname
<Laney> ScottK: Transition is done (re: your m-c mail)
<stdin> sure, it needs fixing upstream. but that's a workaround
<Laney> as far as I'm aware, at least
<Laney> it just required some no-change rebuilds and a few rounds of syncs
<Laney> I didn't mean to steal it from quadrispro, but it seems to have turned out that way
<Laney> (sorry :()
<postalchris> stdin: Is there an environment variable I can use in .install to get the right version?
<gaspa> a|wen: Hi, I looked at zapping, seems it exit normally if /dev/video* doesn't exist (i.e: it show an error box and exits) ... so, postinst could be dropped, IMHO
<gaspa> however, I saw another thing: the error box is displayed bad and show no text. Has something to do with your pending diff?
<a|wen> gaspa: okay, that is worth considering then ... my debdiff is only about removing arts-support (arts is being removed completely from the archive)
<gaspa> i see.
<a|wen> gaspa: my debdiff is attached to bug 320915 if you want to update it with a removed postinst
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320915 in libsdl "Remove aRts from the archive - rebuild all dependencies" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320915
<gaspa> a|wen: ok, not right now.... if you are in a hurry, please upload your diff.
<a|wen> gaspa: it's sitting there waiting for a sponsor (together with ~10 other debdiff's) so no hurry at all :)
 * gaspa thinks that is worth taking a look to the message box too...
<a|wen> gaspa: sounds like it ... is there a bug about that it btw?
<gaspa> I don't really know,
<gaspa> seems not
<a|wen> okay ... i'll take a look at it tomorrow probably
<rockstar> Hey folks.  I seem to be stumped backporting some jaunty packages to intrepid.  Are there any python c-binding gurus around that could help?
<a|wen> thx, for having a look at it :)
<pochu> rockstar: dunno if there are, but if you ask your question directly, maybe somebody can help
<rockstar> pochu, well, I'm not exactly sure what question to ask.
<pochu> then I don't think I can help you :)
<rockstar> pochu, so, I've backported the C libs and the python C-bindings for clutter.
<slytherin> Can I use pkg-config directly in a makefile to retrieve cflags for a particular library? If yes, what would be suntax?
<rockstar> pochu, the libs built fine and are working (as far as I can tell), but the python bindings don't seem to be able to import the _clutter bindings.
<hyperair> $(shell pkg-config --cflags bla)
<rockstar> pochu, I bet it's something in the python-support stuff that's a little over my head.
<hyperair> slytherin: ^
<pochu> rockstar: backported from Jaunty to what release?
<rockstar> pochu, intrepid.
<slytherin> hyperair: ok. wasn't sure about shell part
<pochu> rockstar: does it give an ImportError when importing them in a python shell? If so, can you pastebin it?
<slytherin> thanks
<hyperair> slytherin: np
<rockstar> I can go into the dir with the _clutter.so file and import _clutter from the python terminal (with '.' in the PYTHONPATH)
<rockstar> pochu, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/112155/  The ImportError isn't very helpful.
<pochu> rockstar: where is _clutter.so? Does `python -c "import _clutter"` work?
<rockstar> pochu, only when I'm in the dir for with _clutter.so (which is /usr/lib/python-support/python-clutter/python2.5/clutter/)
<pochu> rockstar: does this work? python -c "from clutter import _clutter"
<rockstar> pochu, nope.
<pochu> weird
<rockstar> pochu, I wonder if there's a pth file missing somewhere.
<pochu> rockstar: does this dir exist, and what does it contain? /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/clutter/
<__Ali__> why libfoo0 and not libfoo?
<pochu> __Ali__: context?
<piratenaapje> fta: ping
<fta> piratenaapje, ?
<pochu> __Ali__: /usr/lib/libfoo0.so instead of /usr/lib/libfoo.so, you mean?
<piratenaapje> fta: I'm trying to package openkomodo based on the part you have already done
<slytherin> nhandler: what is appropriate location for dh_desktop call? is it install target in rules file?
<__Ali__> pochu, what's the point of that zero for some library package naming?
<rockstar> pochu, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/112159/
<piratenaapje> fta: But it doesn't seem to get the xulrunner source anywhere in your rule file?
<__Ali__> pochu, example: http://www.google.com/codesearch/p?hl=en#jN7x4wWAGeU/debian/liblasi0.install&q=include%20/usr/share/cdbs/1/class/cmake.mk
<fta> piratenaapje, it does, debian/rules get-current-source (you need to have mozilla-devscripts installed 1st)
<__Ali__> is that simply a version number?
<piratenaapje> fta: Ah thanks, didn't have that installed
<fta> piratenaapje, are you affiliated to o-m in any way? (just curious)
<fta> o-k i meant
<piratenaapje> fta: So basicly all that needs to be done is remove the pre-compiled python packages and some minor fixes?
<piratenaapje> fta: No, I just use it as my ide
<fta> piratenaapje, ok
<pochu> rockstar: looks fine... I'm not sure, but you could try this: `update-python-modules python-clutter`, then try to import _clutter or from clutter import _clutter again
<fta> piratenaapje, i want to make it work with our system python, without siloing it (it's silly for us)
<rockstar> pochu, no joy
<piratenaapje> fta: I've looked at the build.py script, doesn't look too hard to do
<pochu> __Ali__: yes, so that you can have multiple development versions co-installed
<ScottK> Laney: Thanks.
<pochu> rockstar: no idea then
<Laney> no problem
<piratenaapje> fta: But I'm a newbie, so don't know if I will succeed :p
<fta> piratenaapje, so the next step is to make "bk confirgure" work with that
<fta> -r
<rockstar> pochu, :(
<pochu> rockstar: did you check if it works in jaunty? ;)
<fta> piratenaapje, just try to go to the failure in the openkomodo-configure rule, you have to get xul right first, the package should already be fine for that.
<rockstar> pochu, no Jaunty system here.
<piratenaapje> fta: Alright, I'll try
<piratenaapje> fta: It's building now, so have to wait a bit
<fta> piratenaapje, but i have to warn you this is tough package for newbies, so don't worry if you don't understand everything, just ask, i'll help
<fta> +a
<piratenaapje> fta: Yeah, the debian/rules file is pretty complicated, and there's a ton of patches :S
<fta> piratenaapje, most mozilla based packages are like that. you can move the discussion to #ubuntu-mozillateam, that where we work on all mozilla stuff.
<__Ali__> why do i get this error with cdbs: couldn't find library libxxx.so.3.11 needed by debian/libfoo/usr/lib/MyLib/libYYY.so.3.11.0 (its RPATH is '')
<DktrKranz> ScottK, Laney: re ghc6 transition, we missed some bits but I just uploaded three packages and confirmed bug 323413 back (which doesn't seem to be processed correctly). Once built, we've finished.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323413 in missingpy "Please sync missingpy 0.10.0.2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/323413
<ScottK> DktrKranz: Thanks.
<Laney> bah
<Laney> my apologies for missing things
<DktrKranz> Laney, not your fault, I spotted things with uncommon methods
<ScottK> DktrKranz, Laney, or whoever notices, please give me a ping when it's done.
<DktrKranz> ScottK, are there minutes about release meeting you attended?
<Laney> DktrKranz: What were they? And have you told Debian?
<ScottK> DktrKranz: Not that I know of (yet), but it was in #ubuntu-meeting, so there arelogs.
 * DktrKranz would like to partecipate sometimes
<DktrKranz> Laney, Debian is safe, they've binNMUed everything
<J-_> I have a software suggestion for the repos.
<Laney> okey dokes
<slytherin> J-_: which software?
<J-_> http://www.les-stooges.org/pascal/pencil/index.php?id=Home
<J-_> Used it once very vaguely, seemed to work awesome.
<J-_> That is all :)
<pochu> __Ali__: I think it means libYYY.so links to libxxx.so, but it can't find libxxx.so in /usr/lib/ or in ld.conf paths or LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<J-_> Oh yes, if someone does package it into the repos, could you include a Hardy version, too? :>
<pochu> __Ali__: you can check if it links to it with `ldd /path/to/libary.so`, and then try to see where that library is installed
<__Ali__> pochu, it's because libxxx.so is in debian/libfoo/usr/lib/MyLib and not in /debian/libfoo/usr/lib?
<DktrKranz> Laney, anyway, packages affected are listed here: http://hattory.no-ip.info/issues/edos/jaunty/universe/amd64/edos.results.raw (just search ghc6)
<pochu> __Ali__: I think it's the other way round
<__Ali__> pochoall of the libs are in usr/lib/MyLib both libxxx.so and libYYY.so
<pochu> ah, that explains it
<Laney> DktrKranz: that's exciting!
<Laney> I just tried some grep-available magic
<Laney> evidently didn't work :(
<DktrKranz> edos rox
<__Ali__> pochu, how can i set LD_LIBRARY_PATH in cdbs to usr/lib/MyLib?
<pochu> __Ali__: so either libYYY.so needs an RPATH to /usr/lib/MyLib/libxxx.so, or you need to put /usr/lib/MyLib in a file in /etc/ld.so.conf.d/
<pochu> __Ali__: LD_LIBRARY_PATH is a runtime hack, you probably don't want that approach
<__Ali__> pochu, dh_shlibdeps gives me this: Note: libraries are not searched in other binary packages that do not have any shlibs or symbols file.
<__Ali__> To help dpkg-shlibdeps find private libraries, you might need to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH.
<pochu> oh
<pochu> __Ali__: maybe if you set it, it will put the right RPATH in the library... otherwise you're screwed I think
<pochu> __Ali__: so maybe do this in debian/rules: "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:debian/usr/lib/MyLib"
<pochu> or something like that
<__Ali__> pochu, i wasnt screwed when i didnt use cdbs, it was fine before that
<pochu> __Ali__: I don't what you were doing :)
<pochu> __Ali__: the question is if you want them in /usr/lib/MyLib... are they private libraries?
<__Ali__> pochu, the upstream installation is this way, i dont want to change it
<pochu> ok
<__Ali__> they'r not private, they'r just too many :)
<pochu> err
<pochu> __Ali__: are they meant to be used by everybody?
<__Ali__> pochu, sure, i'm trying to pack itk (www.itk.org)
<pochu> __Ali__: then you need to add the path to a file in /etc/ld.so.conf.d/, so that the linker can find them
<pochu> (if you're not doing it yet)
<__Ali__> and based on that wrapitk (http://wrapitk.googlecode.com) which will have a few hundered so's
<__Ali__> pochu, yes, thanks for the tip
<__Ali__> pochu, but i didnt have this problem with dh_make generated template when i selected single binary
<__Ali__> i dont know what's different in cdbs
<pochu> __Ali__: this is a good read btw: http://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/column/libpkg-guide/libpkg-guide.html
<__Ali__> pochu, is it enough to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH to debian/usr/lib/InsightToolkit, or should it be $(CURDIR)/debian/usr/lib/InsightToolkit?
<pochu> slytherin: no, they will do that when reviewing the package and the license
<pochu> __Ali__: not that I know of
<pochu> __Ali__: just install the file into /etc (you can use debian/libfoo.install)
<slytherin> pochu: Ok. It is actually dependency on msttcore-fonts that will put the package in multiverse.
<__Ali__> pochu,  thanks!
<pochu> slytherin: then it will be there when they accept it (or they will put it there), so don't worry
<slytherin> ok
<pochu> RainCT___: ouch at your english book!
<RainCT___> hehe
 * RainCT seems to be an expert in leaving multiple irssi instances running :P
<RainCT> pochu: btw, we have no pending work right now, or? (just to be sure that I didn't oversee some mail)
<pochu> RainCT: no, nothing right now
<postalchris> Anybody free to look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=cvc3 ?
<pochu> postalchris: what is it?
<postalchris> pochu: CVC3 theorem prover
<postalchris> pochu: http://www.cs.nyu.edu/acsys/cvc3/
<pochu> postalchris: I'm busy now, but I may have a look at it later
<pochu> I guess it's lintian clean ;)
<postalchris> pochu: Thanks
 * slytherin is glad libjdic-java merge is ready finally. :-)
<sistpoty> hi folks
<RainCT> hey sistpoty :)
<sistpoty> hi RainCT
<Laney> ahoy hoy
<sistpoty> hi Laney
 * sistpoty is open for reviews... anyone?
<RainCT> sistpoty:  < postalchris> Anybody free to look at
<RainCT>                      http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=cvc3 ?
 * sistpoty looks
<sistpoty> thanks RainCT
<nhandler> slytherin: Did you figure it out?
<RainCT> np
 * Laney trolls for sponsors
<slytherin> nhandler: not yet. I am working on the package but doing some additional changes
<nhandler> The java changes you mentioned?
<slytherin> nhandler: it seems the guy was changing .desktop file in .orig.tar.gz as well. So it differs from upstream tarball
<nhandler> Laney: What do you need sponsored
<Laney> nhandler: MOTU application :P, I wasn't being serious
<nhandler> slytherin: IIRC, he is upstream, so that won't be difficult to get fixed
<slytherin> nhandler: Right. Also I am trying if the package works without msttcore-fonts. I had suggested him to patch the source to use font family names instead of a font face "Arial".
<nhandler> What things are we currently documenting in the changelog entry for new packages? I thought we were only mentioning that it was an initial release (close needs-packaging bug) and any changes to the upstream source such as repackaging or patching it
<Laney> That's the minimum, but there's no harm in mentioning anything else of note
<nhandler> Laney: I realize that there is no harm in including other stuff in the changelog entry, but I'm just trying to see if there is anything else that is "required"
<sistpoty> nhandler: as a rule of thumb, anything that's unexpect should be mentioned there (e.g. repacking the upstream tarball)
<sistpoty> unexpected even
<slytherin> nhandler: The package works without msttcorefonts
<nhandler> slytherin: Glad to hear that.
<piratenaapje1> If any MOTU is available: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=grnotify needs 1 more advocate. It's a google reader notifier.
<nhandler> piratenaapje1: I'll take a look
<piratenaapje1> nhandler: thanks :)
<ScottK> nhandler: I think it's good practice to document any patches or other divergence from upstream.
<nhandler> ScottK: That is the main thing I thought
<mehdid> hi motus
<slytherin> nhandler: so where do I put dh_desktop call?
<mehdid> concerning the last sync of the package scala...
<mehdid> it fails to build on lpia just because lpia is not listed
<mehdid> actually it builds fine but dpkg-gencontrol fails
<mehdid> as you can see here http://launchpadlibrarian.net/21853748/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-lpia.scala_2.7.3-2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<mehdid> is there a way to fix that? Should I fill a bug against that?
<nhandler> slytherin: For monajat?
<slytherin> mehdid: change the value of architecture field (debian/control.in) to any, if that is the only thing required
<slytherin> nhandler: yes
<nhandler> slytherin: I put it in the binary-indep section
<mehdid> I'm not motu (i'd love to ... but not yet)
<mehdid> :)
<mehdid> slytherin: so what can I do ?
<slytherin> nhandler: but where exactly? I mean before dh_install or after?
<ScottK> mehdid: We don't need a bug to know about FTBFS.  If you up with a fix, a bug with a patch would be much apreciated.
<slytherin> mehdid: create a patch try to build it. if successful then file a bug and attach the patch
<nhandler> slytherin: I put mine around the dh_installdocs and dh_installchangelog stuff. But I don't think it is a huge deal
<mehdid> ScottK: slytherin: I'll file a bug and attach a patch
<mehdid> ScottK: slytherin: thanks
<ScottK> mehdid: Subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors to the bug after you attach the patch.
<slytherin> why the heck scala is arch dependent package? Shouldn't it be arch:all package. It includes no native binaries/libraries
 * slytherin takes a closer look
<mehdid> slytherin: yes it should be but it fails to build on arm hppa and alpha because of some missing dependencies
<slytherin> mehdid: what dependencies?
<mehdid> in older versions, we used to build scala with gcj which is missing on those archs
<mehdid> so now we changed to that to openjdk and it was an upload to test the package and see how it builds
<slytherin> mehdid: AFAIK, gcj is present on all arch. In any case arch:all packages are built only in i386
<mehdid> gcj is not present on arm hppa alpha
<slytherin> mehdid: while you are at it, can you please change 'Architecture' of scala and scala-library to 'all' ?
<mehdid> and even if it's arch:all it should build on all arches (even if it's not necessary) and it fails on the three mentioned
<mehdid> yes ... I'll just wait for the buildd to see how it builds
<slytherin> mehdid: This is a java app we are talking about. It does not need to be built on all architectures.
<mehdid> and then I'll make a trivial patch
<mehdid> from an application point of view, yes
<mehdid> from a packaging point of view, anyone should be able to re-build the package on any arch specified by debian/control
<slytherin> mehdid: how is that going to be affected by making architecture 'all'?
 * RainCT gets mad and deletes lots of source files from REVU *g*
<mehdid> slytherin: because it fails to build on arm alpha and hppa where gcj wasn't present
<slytherin> mehdid: I am not asking you to change build dependencies am I?
<nhandler> RainCT: Why are you deleting them?
<RainCT> nhandler: there were 4 old files which weren't used for anything, and I could get ride of 2 more by changing some code to use python-debian :)
<mehdid> slytherin: oh I misunderstood ... yes, it should be fine with openjdk. 2.7.3-3 was only a testing upload
<slytherin> mehdid: by the way, the current build dependencies are wrong. you don't need 2 java compilers. You either need java-gcj-compat-dev or openjdk-6-jdk. Same goes with runtime dependencies.
<mehdid> slytherin: the next upload should fix this issue
<nhandler> RainCT: Ok, I thought you were talking about source *packages* on REVU ;)
<slytherin> mehdid: cool, thanks. And make sure you change architecture to all. :-)
<RainCT> nhandler: nah, although that would be funny :P
<nhandler> RainCT: if(package.language != perl) package.removeSelfFromREVU();
<RainCT> nhandler: change that != to and == and I'm happy with running it :D
<slytherin> mehdid: by the way, ideally you should be using default-jdk as build dependency. And also modify JAVA_HOME in debian/rules accordingly.
<mehdid> slytherin: the only reason that lets me choose openjdk over other solutions is that it builds much more faster with openjdk :)
<slytherin> mehdid: right, I forgot debian still had gcj as default-jdk
<RainCT> and another file removed (and details.py needs 2 SQL queries less now :D)
<piratenaapje1> fakeroot keeps giving me '/usr/bin/fakeroot: line 164: debian/rules: Permission denied' and I can't figure out why. debian/rules has 644 permissions and I'm the owner
<geser> chmod +x debian/rules
<piratenaapje1> I'm an idiot
<geser> debian/rules has to be executable
<piratenaapje1> thanks
<loic-m> I'm creating a .desktop file for a package who's missing one. At the same time, I'd like to fix the folder where the icon is put
<loic-m> Atm, it goes to /usr/share/package/ , shouldn't it be /usr/share/pixmaps (btw it's a game, tuxtype)
<RainCT> loic-m: yep
<RainCT> loic-m: and it should be 48x48 if it's a PNG or 32x32 if it's an XPm
<loic-m> So i can just fix the cp in the rules section, or use dh_install ?
<loic-m> RainCT: so PNG would look better...
<RainCT> loic-m: Indeed it does. Is everything working fine if you remove it from /usr/share?
<RainCT> loic-m: if not, then just create a symlink instead of moving the file
<RainCT> loic-m: also note (in case you didn't know) that Exec= and Icon= should just be the filename (without a path, the menu is wise enough to figure it out by itself)
<loic-m> RainCT: I'll test it, but since it's in debian/ it should be only used for that, not by the program, no?
<loic-m> RainCT: indeed; that's what made me notice it when I was doing the .desktop file
<RainCT> loic-m: ah, then probably you're save
<loic-m> RainCT: The icon is actually a 32x32 xpm
<loic-m> RainCT: thanks RainCT
<RainCT> loic-m: if you replace it with a PNG, note that you'll have to uuencode it (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/BinaryFilesInDiff)
<loic-m> RainCT: I'll probably keep it as an .xpm (simpler than tracking the license of a new icon, since there's not much point converting the xpm to PNG...
<loic-m> RainCT: just to make sure, is dh_install the recommended method for icons?
<RainCT> loic-m: yes, afaik
<sistpoty> postalchris: cvc3 reviewed, please see the comments
 * iulian prefers debian/install.
<loic-m> RainCT thx a lot
<RainCT> iulian: that is dh_install :P
<loic-m> iulian: is that possible when not using CDBS?
<RainCT> loic-m: sure
<loic-m> I've got to learn how to do that (even though I'll make as less changes as possible for this pkg) for future use
<iulian> RainCT: Yes but I usually just call dh_install and have an install file in debian dir.
<RainCT> loic-m: just call dh_install without arguments in debian/rules and write the stuff in debian/install
<loic-m> I just create an install file like for CDBS, then it's automatic?
<loic-m> RainCT: thx
<RainCT> loic-m: if you're calling dh_install, yes
<RainCT> iulian: yep, me too
<loic-m> I'll remember that way to do it...
<dooooomi> if there's a MOTU around looking for something to review: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=pyliblo
<postalchris>  sistpoty: Thanks for the review. Working on it.
<sistpoty> postalchris: you're welcome ;)
<loic-m> in rules, what's the best target to run dh_desktop, and what's the best target to install the icon and the .desktop file?
<postalchris> A stupid small thing: lintian complains about non-ubuntu Maintainer. Is there a way to avoid that, or should I just ignore for now?
<nhandler> Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<nhandler> You can set yourself as the XSBC-Original-Maintainer
<nhandler> postalchris: ^^^
<postalchris> nhandler: Thanks
<nhandler> postalchris: You're welcome
<loic-m> Anybody knows if it's ok to put dh_desktop & install icon+desktop file in the install target?
<piratenaapje1> nhandler: Everything should be fixed now
<sistpoty> loic-m: that would be the place, yes
<nhandler> piratenaapje1: I'm looking at it now
<jacob> what day is feature freeze? for whatever reason i can't get the wiki to load
<piratenaapje1> jacob: 19th feb
<jacob> piratenaapje1: thanks
<loic-m> sistpoty: thanks. On another package i worked on (e-uae) it's in binary-arch, is there a policy against that?
<sistpoty> loic-m: none that I know of (assuming that the package is not arch:all)
<loic-m> sistpoty: thanks. I couldn't find anything in the Debian policy manual (and arch=any)
<sistpoty> loic-m: actually, where you put it is just convenience, as long as it ends up in the package... e.g. it makes sense to have an install target besides a build target, so that you can reuse the prebuilt sources if only install gets wrong
<sistpoty> (ok, of course binary-indep and binary-arch are to be considered, since these are called for arch:all and arch:any packages respectively)
<loic-m> sistpoty: thanks. btw, tuxtype is Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers, is there a reason for that?
<jacob> if anyone here has free time, could you take a look at gens on revu? i still can't quite figure out what to do with the wave.c source copyrighted by microsoft but without a license. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=4683
<sistpoty> loic-m: yes, it's in main
<sistpoty> loic-m: apt-cache show tuxtype | grep Directory
<loic-m> sistpoty: ok
<sistpoty> loic-m: I assume it's in main for edubuntu, but no guarantees on that ;)
<loic-m> sistpoty: that's a good explanation. Gotta teach teh kids to p0wn at mario kart
<sistpoty> haha
 * sebner winks sistpoty =)
<sistpoty> hey sebner
<sistpoty> sebner: how's the army?
<sebner> sistpoty: horrible :\
<jpds> Hey sebner.
<pochu> hi folks!
<pochu> sebner: are you in the army?
<sebner> pochu: for the next 5 months, unfortunately yes
<nhandler> sebner: What army?
<sebner> hiya jpds
<sebner> nhandler: Austrian army  ^ ^
<jpds> pochu: Austrian constitution military service.
<geser> sebner: even if it's horrible it's an experience for life :)
<geser> sebner: use the next 5 months well so we get you back fresh and full of energy for Ubuntu development
<sistpoty> sebner: if you ever feel that army is bad, take my experience... I had to deal with a lot of shit, literally, as I served civil service instead in an home for the aged
<sistpoty> (otoh my gf is proud that I can change diapers *g*)
<sistpoty> dooooomi: /me reviews pyliblo
<piratenaapje1> nhandler: Did you got a notice I uploaded a new version?
 * Laney paws at sebner
<slytherin> nhandler: just realised. monajat upstream tarball does not have a LICENSE or COPYING file
<nhandler> slytherin: Really? I could have sworn that it had one
<slytherin> nhandler: it does not even have license headers in the source files.
<sebner> geser: heh well, I'm not sure if I want this experience :P Ah yes, After that I'll concentrate on ubuntu dev but for now I'm only at home on weekends with not really time for anything :(
<nhandler> piratenaapje1: What license are you trying to distribute grnotify under?
<sebner> sistpoty: ehehe, well, If I could choose I'd take civil service now. Maybe not in a home for aged but something else ...
<sistpoty> e
<sistpoty> hehe
<sebner> Laney: hmm?
<piratenaapje1> it's supposed to be gpl-2
<Laney> I need your kind words sebner
<nhandler> piratenaapje1: Take a look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/report.py/legal?upid=4825. You are missing copyright/license headers in 2 files, and GoogleReader.py has a header saying GPL-3
<sebner> Laney: finally wrote something about yourself? :P
<Laney> sure did
<Laney> it was most painful
<sebner> heh
<sebner> Laney: sure, I'll write something within the next hour
<piratenaapje1> nhandler: Do those files really need a copyright header? They're just small installers
<Laney> you star
 * Laney emails sebner some baileys
<nhandler> piratenaapje1: It isn't 100% necessary, but it is nice to have
<nhandler> And since you need to fix GoogleReader.py anyway, you might as well do it
<sistpoty> dooooomi: found only one thing: python-liblo should not have a hard-coded depends on "liblo0dlbl" but deterimine that via shlibs:Depends
<sebner> Laney: sebner is more up to ice tee :P
<piratenaapje1> nhandler: Ok, sure
<sistpoty> dooooomi: others than that it looks fine for me (though I'm by far no python packaging expert)
<sebner> Laney: ahaha! finally I can copy the structure from daniels comment \o/
<Laney> haha
<Laney> I want to be the first person through the new process
<sebner> Laney: so keep pushing your sponsors to write comments ^^
<Laney> first I have to find some.....
<nhandler> Laney: Hopefully, you will not have to wait a month to get through the process
<Laney> nhandler: That's the good thing about this new procedure, there's a set time for voting
<Laney> (in an IRC meeting)
<AndrewGee> Hi all. Any MOTUs available to review osm-gps-map - the GTK widget to embed openstreetmap? Fixed the issues that mok0 flagged up to me. Thanks :) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=osm-gps-map
<nhandler> Laney: I know. I like that. I just hope that MOTUs not listed as sponsors provide feedback still
<Laney> yeah
<dooooomi> sistpoty: thanks, i'll remove the dependency
<sistpoty> dooooomi: please make sure that it indeed is still there in the resulting .deb's ;)
<sistpoty> (via the shlibs mechanism)
<sebner> Laney: done
<Laney> woot
<Laney> sebner: heh erm
<Laney> you should have put your thing above dholbachs - as it is you chopped his stuff in half
<Laney> but thanks \o/
<sistpoty> AndrewGee: if you give me a few minutes to reboot (new kernel, new kde, new everything... so I guess I'll have to fiddle a bit) then I'm up for your review ;)
 * sistpoty reboots... cya hopefully later
<AndrewGee> sistpoty: Thanks.
<nhandler> Laney: Do you have a link to the page where you are collecting feedback?
<Laney> nhandler: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IainLane/MOTUApplication
<nhandler> Thanks
<sebner> Laney: bah :P your work
<Laney> I should probably update my main wiki page too
<Laney> isn't it just amazing sebner?
<sebner> Laney: hmm?
<Laney> my work!
<Laney> Bug #1 - Closed by Laney
<sebner> lol
<__Ali__> i used: export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:debian/usr/lib/MyLib in rules, and now at the end of the build i get this:
<__Ali__> test -x debian/rules
<__Ali__> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libfakeroot-tcp.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored., dh_testroot
<__Ali__> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libfakeroot-tcp.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<__Ali__> dh_testroot: You must run this as root (or use fakeroot).
<__Ali__> i did _append_  LD_LIBRARY_PATH, what could be wrong?
<Laney> Off to the pub, have a good evening all
<sebner> Laney: hf
<pochu> sebner: I think you screwed up dholbach's comment to Laney's application ;)
<sebner> pochu: gnah :P I don't see anything =)
<__Ali__> pochu, following your advice,  export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:debian/usr/lib/MyLib, didnt help
<pochu> sebner: "Specific Experiences of working together" and "Areas of Improvement" are part of Daniel's comment ;)
<pochu> __Ali__: I have no clue then, sorry
<pochu> __Ali__: maybe turn back to debhelper ;)
<sebner> pochu: ahaha! fixed. at least I could say they belonged to my comment :P
<pochu> hehe
<postalchris> I'm really not understanding how to get CDBS to go from libfoo.so with SONAME=X, in the upstream build, to libfoo.so.X and libfoo.so -> libfoo.so.X, after install.
<postalchris> I'm getting LD_LIBRARY_PATH errors from dpkg-shlibdeps, I think because of the renaming
<pochu> what are you renaming?
<sistpoty> who is roderick greening? how do I fix kvirc? :P
<JontheEchidna> sistpoty: rgreening in #kubuntu-devel
<sistpoty> thanks, JontheEchidna
<jpds> Or in here.
<JontheEchidna> oh, he is
<postalchris> pochu: I mean libfoo.so to libfoo.so.X
<ScottK> sistpoty: He's rgreening.  What's up?
<sistpoty> rgreening: how do I fix kvirc? :P (just upgraded to the kde4 version, and all things are changed *g*)
<sebner> sistpoty: howto fix kde :P
<ScottK> sistpoty: It's KDE4, of course it's changed.
<sistpoty> ScottK: all my settings are lost... and I don't recall what I did in the first place (e.g. I've got channels on the left side now in contrast to tabs with channels)
<sistpoty> ScottK: and I recall that it was a pain to find out in the first place how to change it *g*
<ScottK> Urgh.
<sistpoty> ScottK: but the good news is, that its still working :)
<ScottK> Not sure what to tell you.  Both of us tested the package before upload, but aren't either of us regular kvirc users.
<postalchris> Error is "couldn't find library libfoo.so.X" when I've built debian/usr/lib/libfoo.so with SONAME=X and then used ${shlibs:Depends} on an executable
<ScottK> sistpoty: If you were interested in looking after it, that would be highly useful.
<ScottK> sistpoty: Also since they are pre- their 4.0 release, this'd be a great time to wring it out and file bugs ...
<sistpoty> ScottK: I think it's due to the config being changed in quite some ways... not too sure if I actually do manage to track it down (kvirc's config is pretty complex)
<dooooomi> sistpoty: the pyliblo package works fine with just the shlibs:Depends, i did a new upload
<sistpoty> ScottK: got an (upstream) url=
<sistpoty> s/=/?)
<ScottK> sistpoty: Yeah, that's why we didn't seriously pursue it as a default IRC client for Kubuntu.  Far too much complexit.
<ScottK> y
<sistpoty> dooooomi: does the .deb have a dependency on liblio0dbl?
<sistpoty> dooooomi: because the .so in there needs it?
<dooooomi> sistpoty: yup, works perfectly
 * ScottK tosses http://www.kvirc.net/ to sistpoty.
<sistpoty> ScottK: thanks!
<sistpoty> dooooomi: but does it have the dependency?
<dooooomi> sistpoty: that's what i meant :) the dependency is there
<sistpoty> dooooomi: ah... excellent!
<ScottK> sistpoty: Feel like looking into some FTBFS?
<sistpoty> ScottK: maybe.. but I promised a review beforehand, and am asking on #kvirc for bug-reports ;)
<pochu> postalchris: you don't rename things, upstream build system should create the library and the symlinks
<ScottK> sistpoty: OK.  Well I see an identical failure on PPC and lpia.  If you get a chance ... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/7.3-1ubuntu1/+build/854236/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-powerpc.mesa_7.3-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<postalchris> pochu: Oh, I see. Well, it doesn't.
<ScottK> sistpoty: I'm hoping to get KDE to build on ports and that's the current blocker.
<sharperguy> Hi, I'm trying to build a package (python3.0) but pbuilder (aptitude) complains that it can't download libgpm2_1.20.4-3ubuntu1_i386.deb. I have tried updating my repos and even changing server. It seems to still use the old server, but when I aptitude install something else, it uses the new one...
<sistpoty> ../../../include/GL/internal/dri_interface.h:45:17: error: drm.h: No such file or directory
<sharperguy> The file it should be going for is libgpm2_1.20.4-3.1ubuntu1_i386.deb:
<sistpoty> ScottK: that looks like the cause ^^
<ScottK> sistpoty: OK.  Thanks.
<sistpoty> ScottK: np
<ScottK> sistpoty: If you were to get motivated to use your core-dev powers to fix that up, I'd owe you a beer ...
<sistpoty> ScottK: not too sure If I can fix that... on what arches does it cause problems?
<ScottK> sistpoty: I can explain the problem, but not how to fix it...
<ScottK> The issue is that the libdrm headers moved into the kernel starting with (someversion).
<sistpoty> ScottK: go ahead... I'd need every info that I can get ;)
<ScottK> Only i386, amd64, and armel have a sufficient version.
<ScottK> So a new libdrm just got uploaded that dropped a (I can't remember which, check debian/changelog) depends so libdrm-dev would be installable on these other archs.
<ScottK> So the next step is to get mesa to build.
<loic-m> When refering to the icon in debian/menu, can I just use the app name (and no path) as in the app.desktop file (since the icon is installed in /usr/share/pixmaps) ?
<ScottK> The problem (I'm guessing) is that mesa needs either a new build-dep for these archs or to look somewhere else for the drm.h
<ScottK> sistpoty: ^^ So that's my rough understanding of it.
 * sistpoty tries to find more clues... after a smoke *g*
<pochu> loic-m: don't think so
<pochu> loic-m: grep icon /usr/share/menu/*
<ScottK> So the answer to your specific question is it has or will FTBFS on anything that's not armel, amd64, or i386.
<ScottK> sistpoty: Thanks.
<loic-m> pochu: I don't understand the grep line purpose
<loic-m> pochu: ok
<pochu> do you now? :)
<loic-m> they all have hardcoded path
<loic-m> so i should do the same
<pochu> yeah
<pochu> there's a menu policy, you can check that too
<loic-m> actually one doesn't : /usr/share/menu/qemulator:	icon="qemulator.xpm"
<loic-m> I'll have a look
<loic-m> in debian policy manual?
<RainCT> oh, nice. OO.o has presentation templates with the ubuntu logo
<loic-m> pochu: or is that a freedesktop thing?
<pochu> loic-m: no, debian specific
<pochu> loic-m: file:///usr/share/doc/menu/html/ch3.html#s3.7
<loic-m> RainCT: and maybe someday the word "Ubuntu" will be added to the default dictionnaries...
<nhandler> RainCT: You just gave me a great idea
<RainCT> nhandler: and that is?
<loic-m> pochu: they don't say we need to use a path in the link you gave me, just where icons are usually stored
<mok0> RainCT, nhandler, did you guys come up with something?
<nhandler> RainCT: I should create a presentation for the GBJ
<pochu> loic-m: right, but every other package has the path...
<RainCT> nhandler: what's that? :P
<pochu> loic-m: so the safest would be to have the full path ;)
<nhandler> RainCT: What is the GBJ?
<loic-m> pochu: indeed
<RainCT> nhandler: yep
<nhandler> RainCT: Global Bug Jam
<RainCT> ahhh
<loic-m> pochu: are we using the menu file in Ubuntu, or is it just in Debian?
<jpds> nhandler: There is one on the GBJ page if you want a base.
<pochu> loic-m: there's something in Ubuntu that uses it, can't remember what it is though
<nhandler> jpds: I'll take a look at it. The presentation there is about triaging. I still need to decide what I want to create my presentation about
<jpds> nhandler: I might make one too for the uk one, at some point.
<loic-m> pochu: is it like exotic desktop manager, like wmaker and others?
<nhandler> jpds: Since I haven't been to a loco event yet, I need to talk with the team to see what they would like it to cover
<pochu> loic-m: yeah I think that was it
<jpds> nhandler: Which LoCo are you in?
<loic-m> I really liked wmaker back when I wasn't using Ubuntu, then when I switched nothing in Ubuntu was integrated in it (no apps available by right clicking on the desktop)...
<nhandler> jpds: ubuntu-chicago. I've spent time in the IRC channel, I just haven't been to a meeting
<RainCT> uhm.. stupid question, but how can I create a sublist in OO.o? (as clicking the list button disables the already present one)
<jpds> RainCT: Tab?
<bdrung> vorian: the manpage of esperanza looks wrong formated
<jpds> RainCT: Oh, use LaTeX.
<jpds> Or*
 * jpds ducks.
<RainCT> jpds: heh yes, perhaps at the end it will come out that LaTeX is easier to use than OOo :P
<__Ali__> pochu, isn't it enough to just have .install files for cdbs to actually include the binaries in the deb?
<pochu> __Ali__: as long as you include something that calls dh_install, yes
<sistpoty> ok, sorry for the delay... who wanted a review back then?
<__Ali__> pochu, the log says: dh_install -plibfoo, isnt that enough? the deb is still empty
<sistpoty> rgreening: I'm not fond of your kvirc upload btw. :P
<sistpoty> (due to personal inconveniences rather *g*)
<pochu> that should be ok if you didn't make mistakes :)
<__Ali__> pochu, libfoo.instal has this line: usr/lib/MyLib/lib*.so.*
<__Ali__> (libfoo.install)
<pochu> __Ali__: try with debian/tmp/usr/lib/MyLib/...
<pochu> (append debian/tmp)
<__Ali__> ok
<AndrewGee> Hi. Anyone available to look at giving the second advocation to osm-gps-map - A GTK widget to embed openstreetmap? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=osm-gps-map
#ubuntu-motu 2009-02-01
<RainCT> uhm.. if I've created a presentation from a template and choosed a certain transition effect to do between slides, how can I later change that effect?
<RainCT> ah, found it
<jpds> Moin.
<pochu> hi jpds
<jpds> Hola pochu.
<iulian> Hiya guys.
<jpds> Hey iulian.
<AndrewGee> Hi. Anyone available to look at giving the second advocation to osm-gps-map - A GTK widget to embed openstreetmap? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=osm-gps-map
<jpds> AndrewGee: OK; looks good to me, but why did you have so many spaces in the Dependency lines?
<AndrewGee> jpds: Not sure actually. Shall I sort that out and re upload?
<jpds> AndrewGee: No, I'll fix it before I upload to the archive
<AndrewGee> jpds: Ah okay. Thanks :)
<jpds> Just have to wait for my key machine to come up.. :/
<jpds> stdin: Could you possibly look into bug #322051 ? I've tried fixing it myself but can't get it to work.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322051 in ubuntu-dev-tools "dgetlp doesn't work with dscs offered by launchpad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322051
<jpds> It works with http:// URLs, but I can't get it to work with https://
<slytherin> does anyone have some time to review a license (actually multiple) to see if the package is fit for archive?
<hyperair> mok0: ping. could i bother you with a package today? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=geanyprj
<iulian> hyperair: I will take a look at it later.
 * iulian is having breakfast now.
<iulian> mok0 is already overloaded ;)
<hyperair> iulian: ah thanks =)
<pochu> slytherin: link?
<slytherin> pochu: let me find. I was reading a local copy of license
<slytherin> pochu: http://offo.sourceforge.net/hyphenation/licenses.html
<slytherin> pochu: these are the hyphenation patterns which are not part of fop main distribution anymore. I want to package them provided they can go in one bundle.
<mok0> Hi hyperair
<pochu> slytherin: at least English hyphenation patterns are non-free
<pochu> "Restriction:  These hyphenation patterns may not be changed in any way"
<mok0> I uploaded one of your geany packages last night
<slytherin> pochu: you mean en_GB right?
<pochu> slytherin: yes
<slytherin> pochu: what about en_US 'Can be used freely for non-commercial purposes'?
<a|wen> hi, if i have a security update for a package in universe, is it then enough to subscribe motu-swat or should i subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors as well?
<pochu> slytherin: the LaTeX Project Public License is free (and GPL and Apache are too, of course :)
<hyperair> mok0: yeah i saw. thanks =)
<fabrice_sp> Morning! (well, not so morning :-) ).  Is it worth packaging an app that is already in Ubuntu, but using Mono, so that it doesn't use mono anymore? A C port of autopano-sift has been written (Bug #323836)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323836 in hugin "[needs packaging] Package and use autopano-sift-c" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/323836
<pochu> slytherin: the link doesn't exist, but that would be non-free if you can't use for commercial purposes (e.g. sell it)
<mok0> fabrice_sp: interesting
<slytherin> a|wen: First subscribe motu-sru (not motu-swat)
<geser> slytherin: en_US is non-free
<slytherin> pochu: assuming that en_GB and en_US are non-free, are they at least fit for multiverse?
<a|wen> slytherin: oh, i'll do that (tried to look at how similar bugs was subscribed)
<slytherin> or should I exclude en_US and en_GB from the binary?
<fabrice_sp> mok0, I haven't found any references of autopano in Debian (only in multimedia-debian), so no sync possible :-)
<pochu> slytherin: from reading only that description, I'd say en_US fits for multiverse. I think en_GB does too, but am less sure about that. But I haven't read the licenses, that's only from reading that restrictions line :)
<mok0> fabrice_sp: what's it for?
<slytherin> hmm
<a|wen> slytherin: should i do anything else apart from that to brig attention to it as a security issue?
<slytherin> a|wen: mark it as security issue and add a link to CVE
<pochu> slytherin, a|wen: I thought for security issues you could subscribe motu-swat directly, as if it's going to go to $distro-security, it doesn't need an SRU approval
<slytherin> ahh, I got confused. I thought it was similar to SWAT team for X packages
<fabrice_sp> mok0, it is used in hugin to find matching points between pictures, to make panoramas.
<fabrice_sp> mok0,  Also, from a patent stand point, I discovered that the sift algorithm is patented in the USA. :-/
<slytherin> pochu: geser: I am now thinking if I should put each pattern in separate binary. That way all the binaries except en_GB and en_US will live in universe.
<a|wen> pochu: okay, thx ... right now both motu-sru and motu-swat ended up being subscribed, then it should have a chance
<geser> slytherin: fi is also for multiverse, hu isn't redistributable at all,
<pochu> slytherin: in any case put all the free ones in one binary, and all the non-free that fit for multiverse in another one... but not one binary per package, I'd say
<geser> slytherin: you can't put the source into universe
<a|wen> pochu: i should keep the bug as private, right?
<slytherin> geser: I know. source will still go into multiverse.
<geser> a|wen: no need to keep the bug private if the issue is already public (known)
 * a|wen makes it public ... thx
<stdin> jpds: launchpadlibrarian.net is http, I've never seen a https link for it, and dget will handle the https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/<release>/+source/<source>/<version>/+files/<file> links
<iulian> fta: Have you tested geany-plugin-prj to see if it works?  I don't have geany installed on my system.
<hyperair> iulian: i've tested it on intrepid, it woks fine.
<hyperair> iulian: haven't tested on jaunty though
<iulian> I'm testing it right now.
<hyperair> iulian: alright. brb i'm gonna log out to test a bug with gnome-keyring
<iulian> hyperair: I have just uploaded it.  Thank you.
<hyperair> iulian: thanks
<soc> hi
<soc> someone from debian online?
<soc> my package is now in ubuntu and i filed an itp for debian ... how do i have to proceed?
<iulian> soc: Look for a DD to sponsor your package.
<iulian> soc: Send an email to debian-mentors@lists.debian.org.
<soc> and aksing for a sponsor?
<Laney> soc: Also visit #debian-mentors on OFTC
<soc> what does sponsor mean?
<soc> ah ok
<quadrispro> could anyone take a look at here? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gnome-format
<stdin> jpds: do you know/work with python?
<jpds> stdin: Yes.
<stdin> jpds: I wrote a python rewrite of dgetlp a while ago, but I forgot about it. could you give it a look over: http://pastebin.com/f284785b5
<Laney> Where on LP does dget not work?
<stdin> Laney: the +queue
<jpds> stdin: Looks good, should I put it into u-d-t  replace the bash script?
<stdin> jpds: IMO it works better than the bash script and provides better error handling. so I'd say yes :) I've tested it a little but not rigorously
<stdin> it "Works For Me"
<stdin> and I'll probably smooth out the code some time, just to make it look nicer
<jpds> stdin: Pushed to main branch, let me know if you want changes added.
<stdin> jpds: sure :)
<Laney> stdin: Gives a traceback when run with no args
<Laney> and you should consider updating the manpage ;)
<stdin> Laney: right, so how does one edit the manpage without knowing the language it's written in?
<Laney> stdin: It shouldn't be too hard to edit the existing one, following that syntax, should it?
<stdin> sure, but I was wondering if there was  and "easy" way ;)
<geser> stdin: I don't know the manpage syntax either but I managed to update manpages just by looking how it's done at other places in the manpage and copy that
<geser> !info gmanedit
<ubottu> gmanedit (source: gmanedit): GTK+ man pages editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-1.1 (intrepid), package size 48 kB, installed size 240 kB
<Laney> ^
<geser> you could also try this app out (never used it myself)
<stdin> ok, give me a minute to change it
<AnAnt> Hello, I am installing a font, how do I make the defoma hints file for it ?
<stdin> hah, gmanedit segfaults on exit
<iulian> stdin: Please file a bug.
<stdin> iulian: already have
<stdin> jpds: here's a patch to fix the error Laney mentioned and updated manpage http://stdin.me.uk/diffs/dgetlp.diff
<Laney> stdin: I suggest displaying the usage info
<stdin> Laney: it does now
<Laney> Oh, maybe I misunderstand what parser.error is then
<stdin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112431/
<AnAnt> defoma-hints is not working !
<AnAnt> should a font package build-depend on fontforge ?!
<Vest> Hello to everybody. I'm new here and I have a question.
<Vest> My situation is the next one. I'm a developer of my own game, called "Gnome Quod", I've published it in ppa.launchpad.net. But I want to know, can my program be placed in official Ubuntu Repositories?
<pochu> Vest: under what license is it released?
<Vest> pochu: I release it with GPL v3 license
<Vest> http://sourceforge.net/projects/gquod
<Vest> and it was sucessfully build with launchpad, https://launchpad.net/~vest-84/+archive
<pochu> Vest: then yes (because of the license)
<pochu> Vest: would you like to maintain it?
<Vest> yes, of course.
<pochu> Vest: then you want to upload it to REVU, so that MOTUs can review it and upload to the archive if it's right
<pochu> !revu
<ubottu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<Vest> pochu: thank you for help. I'll read it
<Vest> pochu: what kind of ristrictions will I have in future, if I become a maintainer of my own game?
<__Ali__> anyone knows an library debian packaging which installation path of /usr/lib/MyLib rather than /usr/lib?
<geser> don't mix packaging and upstream code
<__Ali__> whatever i tried, the outcome debian package does not hold any shared objects
<vadi2> Hi, can someone help this person in regards to gpl, a proprietary piece and packaging: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6656152&postcount=63
<Vest> pochu: do you know, should my debian/changelof have version (0.2.1-7ubuntu0(1,2,3...)) instead of simple (0.2.1-7)?
<AnAnt> ahem, should a font package build-depend on fontforge ?!
<AnAnt> Hello, can anyone confirm a bug ?
<AnAnt> I mean, I found a bug, after searching launchpad, I found that someone else reported the same bug
<AnAnt> can I set the bug status to confirmed then ?
<jpds> stdin: Pushed. Thanks!
<loic-m> Vest: if the package doesn't exist dor Debian yet, end it with -0ubuntu1
<loic-m> s/dor/for/
<Vest> loic-m: my package isn't published yet in debian archive. so, I have to add the ending manually?
<loic-m> Vest: the ending should be created when you use tha packaging tools, like dh_make
<loic-m> Vest: have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Videos especially http://videos.ubuntu.com/motuvideos/packaging_101.ogg
<Vest> loic-m: thank you, I understand. can you tell me, should I use jaunty version instead of intrepid when I want to publish my project in official repos?
<loic-m> Vest: it's a step-by-step, follow it while packaging from scratch, pause for each step
<loic-m> Vest: always use the development version
<loic-m> Vest: if you can watch the video while doing it, it makes it really easy
<loic-m> Vest: dev version = jaunty for teh moment
<Vest> can I people with intrepid use jaunty versions?
<Vest> *can people
<geser> in most cases no because of the dependencies
<zpowers> geser: not true
<StevenK> He said most cases'
<zpowers> Package pinning is not very difficult to do
<zpowers> Not even for most cases, I'd say it'd be more like a few
<StevenK> zpowers: Sure, and when you pulled in libc6 from Jaunty or something else like d-bus, it's essentially game over
<Vest> I asked, because I have repos in ppa.launchpad. and changelog allows to use only one version of ubuntu (by the way I've tried the situation "intrepid jaunty", as described in help.lanchpad)
<AnAnt> StevenK: nice one, especially that Vest is developing a game
<StevenK> It's just an expression
<loic-m> Vest: if you want it in the repositories for intrepid, upload to revu for Jaunty, then request a backport
<AnAnt> StevenK: yup
<Laney> revu isn't for backports...
<Vest> a! so... that is how I have to do... I see... how interesting
<loic-m> Vest: if you want to upload to your PPA, once your packages is ok for jaunty, just edit the changelog, change the version by appending something like ~intrepid1 (note the ~) after -0ubuntu1
<loic-m> Vest: then create an entry for intrepid (your ppa of course) in your .dput.cf and upload to it
<Laney> Vest: PPAs support copying between different releases, so you can upload to Intrepid and then copy the sources to Jaunty to have it build there too
<Vest> aha... good. and, do you know, if I upload my sources to REVU, they will have a status "Needs Review". Can I continue the work under my application and reupload the new version over the old one?
<loic-m> Laney: was that fixed? Last week when I ask in #launchpad, it was still only possible between different ppa (if you want to rebuild from source)
<geser> Laney: doesn't it only work when he copies the debs too?
<geser> Vest: yes
<loic-m> Laney: just checked, and it's not possible yet, at least on my ppa
<Laney> loic-m: Hmm? Set destination to "this PPA", series to "Jaunty" and ask to rebuild?
<Laney> I admit I've only seen the UI, not actually tried it
<loic-m> Laney: it throws an error. Try it and you'll see it doesn't work
<geser> Laney: this won't work because of the pool structure
<Vest> geser, should I use the option -f (dput -f) to overwrite the package with the same name, or not?
<Laney> geser: That's disappointing then
<geser> yes (or remove the <pkg>.upload file)
<Vest> geser, and afterwards I remove my package and upload it again. will it's queue changed to last? :)
<geser> Vest: I don't know how the sorting on REVU really works
<Vest> sorry, guys, can you help me with this problem? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/gnome-quod-0902011503/lintian  I can't understand what's wrong (I don't write build-essential as dependency)
<geser> Vest: you build-depend on (unversioned) libc6-dev which is part of build-essentials -> you don't need to specify it
<geser> and the other error is, that you source package is native (has no .diff.gz)
<Vest> hm
<Vest> thankx
<Vest> *thanks
<AnAnt> is defoma still to be used ?
<AnAnt> LP 308539
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308539 in defoma "/usr/bin/defoma-hints broken due to deleted dependency" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308539
<MaduserTr> The legal check from revu.ubuntuwire.com. Is this a program I can ran localy on my maschine?
<jpds> MaduserTr: lintian, I think it is.
<pochu> it's licensecheck
<pochu> `licensecheck -R *`
<pochu> but that's not enough, it's just a tool to help you
<MaduserTr> jpds, pochu: Thnaks
<BiNaRi0> hi everyone
<BiNaRi0> keyserver.ubuntu.com is down
<BiNaRi0> does anyone know what happened about it ?
<pochu> BiNaRi0: I think #canonical-sysadmin is where the people maintaining that service hang
<BiNaRi0> thanks
<pochu> np
 * directhex wonders who did funny things to one of his sync bugs
<Laney> check the activity log
<directhex> i did. someone marked it invalid & converted it to a question, but didn't say, i dunno, WHY
<iulian> Hmm, that's odd.  What is the bug #, directhex?
<directhex> 323948
<directhex> i reopened it. which i know is poor form, but so is closing bugs without comment
<sebner> bug #323948
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323948 in cli-common "Please sync cli-common 0.6.0 (main) from Debian experimental (main)." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/323948
<sebner> directhex: funny ^^
<iulian> Well, it's not funny...
<iulian> Bleah
<henrik-hw0> superm1: fixed FTBS in rt2860-linux-sta and rt2870-linux-sta packages just now.
<bmhm> hi, I need a clue what pbuilder tries to do here: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/393976/
<bmhm> I don't see why it wants to copy a .gnome-file
<geser> use pbuilder on the .dsc file and not on the .changes file
<bmhm> oh my, that did it
<bmhm> how embarrassing
<bmhm> thanks
<hyperair> lol
<bmhm> well just another question: How do I build same releases for different distros? Do I need to change debian/changelog somehow?
<hyperair> depends
<bmhm> using dpkg-buildpackage and pbuilder and dput
<hyperair> if you're uploading to a PPA, then you need to alter debian/changelog
<hyperair> set the distro
<hyperair> otherwise, just run it thorugh pbuilder
<hyperair> the appropriate pbuilder
<bmhm> yeah I want to use dput
<bmhm> just like sed 's/intrepid/jaunty/g'?
<hyperair> um
<hyperair> no
<hyperair> just the top one will do
<hyperair> don't change every single instance of it
<hyperair> oh if you're uploading to PPA, you'll need different version numbers
<hyperair> just mangle them by adding ~distro1 or something
<hyperair> you can't upload the same version to different distros in PPA
<bmhm> ah so like ubuntu1 for intrepid and ubuntu2 for jaunty? thats why i asked
<bmhm> I need kind of a concept
<geser_> or use ubuntu1 for jaunty and ubuntu1~intrepid1 for intrepid
<bmhm> ok
<hyperair> geser: i still wouldn't use ubuntu1 for jaunty
<hyperair> you often want the new versino to override the old
<bmhm> anyway, that did it for intrepid so far: https://edge.launchpad.net/~globalmenu-team/+archive/ppa
 * RainCT ponders creating a printers-are-evil LP group :P
<geser> hyperair: ubuntu1 > ubuntu1~intrepid1
<bmhm> Hmm. I haven't seen a guide or something explaining how to name versions.
<bmhm> why not put a name to each distribution like ubuntu1~jaunty1
<hyperair> geser: ubuntu1 (from main repos) > ubuntu1~jaunty1 (jaunty PPA) > ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid PPA)
<hyperair> bmhm: there's a PPA guide somewhere
<hyperair> bmhm: go read that one
<bmhm> iss ppa1~jaunty1 > ubuntu1 ?
<hyperair> rule is always mangle your versions to enter PPA unless you want to screw up your upgrade path
<bmhm> hyperair: where is somewhere? Ubuntu docs? Launchpad docs? Some hidden dev docs?
<bmhm> I read docs almost everywhere by now
<geser> bmhm: no, as p < u
<bmhm> then why not just leave the "ubuntu" out, like "gnome2-globalmenu~intrepid1" "gnome2-globalmenu~jaunty1"
<geser> the debian policy has a description of how version sorting works
<bmhm> kk
<bmhm> I was just looking for a recommendation how to name my changes ^^"
<hyperair> bmhm: launchpad docs
<geser> don't mix upstream version and ubuntu revision, that are two different fields
<bmhm> that's how I did it by now: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~globalmenu-team/+archive/ppa
<bmhm> hyperair: I will take a look at it
<hyperair> bmhm: you shouldn't do that.
<bmhm> so what's wrong?
<bmhm> err... what can I do better
<hyperair> <upstreamversion>-0ubuntu1~ppa<your ppa revision>
<hyperair> assuming that debian and ubuntu dont have it
<bmhm> they don't have it, correct
<bmhm> I found the guilde: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Versioning
<bmhm> myapp_1.0-2~ppa1~intrepid1 contra myapp_1.0-2~ppa1~hardy1
<bmhm> oh I did use a hyphen instead of a tilde
<hyperair> and htat makes all the differecne
<bmhm> ah there's a dead link
<bmhm> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#copyingpackages
<bmhm> a link to  Ubuntu Mobile team's PPA copy packages
<bmhm> is this better? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~globalmenu-team/+archive/ppa
<hyperair> very much so
<bmhm> ok, thanks a lot then for helping
<hyperair> no problem
<hyperair> gtk2-globalmenu...
<hyperair> is that the one where you strip the menus out from the windows and stick it onto the panel?
<bmhm> re
<bmhm> exactly
<hyperair> awesome. the next time i feel bored with my current interface i'll check it out
<hyperair> i accidentally installed it once on arch
<bmhm> hyperair: I joined for building packages only. As far as I can see, preferences won't work yet and there's no icon for switching apps etc.
<bmhm> but screenshots on http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/ look promising
<hyperair> hahah
<hyperair> you know what?
<hyperair> that sounds like me
<hyperair> one and a half years ago
<hyperair> ;)
<hyperair> no wait
<hyperair> less than a year
<hyperair> i joined the Banshee Team
<hyperair> and founded the Banshee Unstable Team
<hyperair> for packaging
<bmhm> yeah
<Laney> banshee <3
<Laney> hyperair: Do you know when the next release will be? I read that it'll enable gnome-do to have a full plugin
<hyperair> Laney: =)
<bmhm> hyperair: does banshee support MPRIS?
<hyperair> bmhm: no it doesn't
<bmhm> that's sad
<bmhm> I should submit a patch
<hyperair> go ahead =)
<bmhm> Audacious does, but it doesn't integrate at all into gnome :(
<hyperair> bmhm: you know enough C# to do so?
<bmhm> it's C#? :-/
<hyperair> bmhm: what's mpris used for anyway? i only see it used in pidgin-mpris
<hyperair> bmhm: and yes it's C#
<bmhm> I can code C, IBM Mainframe Assembler and Java.
<hyperair> bmhm: that's the reason why i've only submitted one patch for banshee before, and that's for their at-that-time defunct shell loader script
<bmhm> well I can code a little object pascal, too :D
<hyperair> i can do C, C++, shell, python, but i've only really done major patching in shell and C/C++
<hyperair> i hate pascal and everything to do with it
<bmhm> really??
<hyperair> yep
<bmhm> I LOVE it <3
<bmhm> it's so clean and straight-foreward
<hyperair> well i think it has omething to do with me starting with turbo pascal
<hyperair> *shudder*
<bmhm> So did I, in school
<hyperair> what a strange syntax
<bmhm> I call it beautiful. That's why I like python, too, I gues ;-)
<hyperair> i like python
<hyperair> python's syntax is clean
<hyperair> but not pascal's =\
<bmhm> yeah, I should have bought a python book by now
<bmhm> ok let's try banshee
<hyperair> no wai
<hyperair> i learnt python from the internet
<hyperair> just as i learnt C and C++ from the internet
<hyperair> and shell
<bmhm> wow
<bmhm> I like books, I mean "real" books :)
<pochu> bmhm: me too :) I print stuff from internet to read it in the bed ;)
<pochu> that's not exactly a real book, but it's closer than reading it from the screen :)
<bmhm> :D
<RainCT> pochu: you kill trees!!    :P :P
<pochu> heh
<pochu> I was looking to buy a book this evening from Oreilly, but the transport fee is actually more expensive than the book itself :(
<bmhm> nah banshee is not good for me
<pochu> so if someone is coming to Spain from the US, tell me ;)
<bmhm> ... or to germany :D
<pochu> bmhm: rhythmbox is C! :-)
<bmhm> i know pochu, but rhythmbox has other problems
<bmhm> I stick with amarok i think
<hyperair> rhythmbox has this annoying "feature" where it bugs me to install codecs which can't be fuond upon startup everytime
<hyperair> and leaks memory faster than a sieve leaks water
<pochu> bmhm: but amarok doesn't integrate well into GNOME! ;)
<RainCT> pochu: right.. I ordered my research project as a book (from lulu.com) and transport was the same prize as the book
<pochu> that sucks :(
<bmhm> yeah i know. But still better than audacios. Rhythmbox and banshee lack expert settings :(
<hyperair> bmhm: what are you looking for exactly?
<bmhm> like choosing specific folders to scan for media, or setting more advanced options for ogg/flac encoding
<pochu> hyperair: how much memory does banshee waste?
<hyperair> regarding that, poke around in gconf
<pochu> here rhythmbox is eating 40MB after several hours (I think more than a day)
<hyperair> pochu: somewhere aruond 50-90MB on my notebook
<pochu> heh
<hyperair> after a week
<hyperair> no, more than that
<hyperair> i don't shut down
<pochu> and you say rhythmbox leaks? ;)
<hyperair> i hibernate and restore
<hyperair> oh yeah sure i do
<RainCT> wow.. 40MB here too (after 6 hours)
<hyperair> it reached 500MB on my notebook
<hyperair> >=(
<pochu> heh
<hyperair> you call that _not_ leaking?
<RainCT> but I still have 3GB free anyway :P
<bmhm> yay
<pochu> that's probably fixed now :)
<hyperair> i have 2GB total
<pochu> RainCT: lol
<bmhm> I got 2 in total :/
<bmhm> xD
 * pochu has 2 too
<hyperair> besides, banshee's got a more shiny look to it
<hyperair> with the custom treeview
<bmhm> yeah thats nice
<bmhm> but I still struggle with the media library
<bmhm> ah
<bmhm> purging...
<hyperair> what's wrong?
<hyperair> oh yeah banshee has awesome searching support
<bmhm> I can't choose a specific folder to import
<hyperair> yes you can
<hyperair> set your media library folder
<bmhm> I did
<bmhm> nothing to be imported
<hyperair> and import from folder
<bmhm> oO
 * pochu likes rhythmbox interface
<hyperair> ctrl+i
<RainCT> bmhm: memory is cheap nowadays... 4GB instead of 2GB was just 10€ iirc (+15€ more to switch from 6xx to 800 Mhz)
 * hyperair likes banshee interface
<bmhm> RainCT: I got DDR1 - it's not that cheap
<pochu> RainCT: as long as it's not from manufacturers, yes ;)
<hyperair> bmhm: same here
<bmhm> ah it's "open location" in german
<bmhm> I thought that's for URIs
<hyperair> DDR1 1GB RAM on my desktop was twice the price that of DDR2
<bmhm> bloody translations
<bmhm> hyperair: yeah, I bought 1GiB for € 35 some months ago
<RainCT> (DDR1 = old memory?)
<hyperair> um it was RM300 here
<hyperair> MYR
<hyperair> i'm not sure about the conversion
<hyperair> either x4 or x7
<pochu> RainCT: yeah
<bmhm> hyperair: banshee didn't ask me to choose a folder a second ago...
<bmhm> anyway now it's working
<hyperair> lol
<pochu> bmhm: DDR1 is the same as DDR400?
<bmhm> yeah
<hyperair> 227
<hyperair> or was it 3something
<bmhm> I got dual channel, so it's called 800 (but it's wrong in fact)
<pochu> this friday I bought a 512MB DDR400 for 16€ ...
<bmhm> fastest DDR1 is PC3200 with 400 Mhz
<pochu> that's what I bought
<bmhm> thats cheap
<bmhm> bloody h*** not again
<bmhm> Ppl always forget to cross-sign my key :/
<pochu> they had a 512MB module for 12€ too, but it was out of stock, and the 16€ one was from Kingston, so I thought I didn't want to wait for the other to be available ;)
<bmhm> so i sign theirs
<bmhm> but I won't get mine signed
<pochu> heh
<hyperair> bmhm: you're supposed to only get signed if you've met in person
<bmhm> I did!
<hyperair> and exchanged keys on pendrive or something
<pochu> hyperair: that's not necessary
<Laney> huh, no technology required
<bmhm> we do it by mail and check printed fingerprints
<hyperair> =O
<bmhm> just get sure not to buy ram from MDT
<hyperair> i don't know, i don't have any signatures on my key
<hyperair> and i haven't signed anyone's keys
<RainCT> pochu: you just need to compare the fingerprint, and knowing for sure that he is who he says he is
<pochu> right
<bmhm> then you don't have a web-of-trust, hyperair
<RainCT> (that is, having meet and seen a ID or already knowing him)
<pochu> but you can have your fingerprint in a piece of paper, and give it to the other person, showing you your ID card or passport
<bmhm> RainCT: you should check his ID-Card if you don't know him
<bmhm> yeah exactly
<RainCT> bmhm: that's what I said ^^
<pochu> then the other person knows who are you, and when he arrives home, he checks that the key he's going to sign has your name
<bmhm> I was going to write a big PDF explaining PGP and web-of-trust and signing partys in detail, step-by-step
<pochu> (the key with the fingerprint you gave to him)
<bmhm> banshee hung up while indexing my files :P
<hyperair> =O
<bmhm> again
<bmhm> it happens when the error tab wants to show up
<geser> keysigning parties are fun
<hyperair> nobody i know really bothers with their keys
<bmhm> I've never been on one
<geser> the next one I will participate is during FOSDEM
<bmhm> I got a sign from c't, the best-known german computer magazine
<bmhm> http://www.heise-online.co.uk/
<bmhm> it's better than /.
<bmhm> I think
<oojah> http://www.lysator.liu.se/~jc/wotsap/leafoftrust.html <- interesting read on pgp web of trust.
<bmhm> check out sig2dot
<bmhm> you can draw graphs
<geser> my public keyring is already to big for sig2dot, it takes forever to get a graph
<bmhm> geser: you can strip it
<bmhm> create a new temp-key
<bmhm> or use a 3D-graph
<bmhm> (which will take even longer) :P
<bmhm> [Debug 19:57:40.328] Downloaded cover art from Amazon
<bmhm> wtf banshee didn't even ask me!
<hyperair> you could disable the cover art extension
<bmhm> :P
<hyperair> no actually, it should show a progress bar
<bmhm> I think I'm going to switch to mpg321 ;-)
<RainCT> hyperair: what's the problem with it?
<hyperair> and more often than not, it'll hang taking 100% of your cpu
<hyperair> RainCT: problem with what?
<geser> I've 143 signatures on my key. If I want to graph it with all the other keys, it really takes long.
<geser> don't even try to use sig2dot on the Debian keyring :)
<RainCT> hyperair: cover art enabled
<bmhm> no, I just wanted to net :P
<bmhm> *nag
<bmhm> geser: the deb keyring has already been done
<hyperair> RainCT: well it likes to hang and eat my cpu.
<RainCT> hyperair: Ah. Use Rhythmbox :P
<hyperair> RainCT: no. frigging. way.
<hyperair> =p
<RainCT> hehe
<hyperair> hmm i need to figure out all the bugs i've fixed in the past so i can decorate my wiki page
<bmhm> :D
<hyperair> many of them are long lost and i don't remember them
<bmhm> banshee uses libnotify, I am beginning to like it =)
<hyperair> yeaa
<hyperair> hmm.
<hyperair> 3am
 * hyperair begins counting
<Laney> are banshee's notify balloons a custom widget?
<hyperair> 5h 30 minutes to class. time to go to sleep
<Laney> Or does libnotify provide the sexy countdown thing
<bmhm> first one Laney
<hyperair> Laney: yes they are
<hyperair> Laney: custom
<bmhm> yes it does
<bmhm> libnotify CAN countdown
<bmhm> at least I am pretty sure
<geser> bmhm: how long did it take?
<hyperair> Laney: wait, you mean the notification thing?
<hyperair> Laney: or the timer?
<hyperair> eh i mean the progress tooltip thing
<Laney> any of it
<bmhm> the first one
<bmhm> the tooltip bubble
<hyperair> the bubble that looks like a dialog box?
<bmhm> popping out of your applet icon
<hyperair> when you switch songs, or when you hover over the icon?
<hyperair> one of them's a tooltip on steroids
<hyperair> the other is a libnotify thing
<hyperair> and yes libnotify can do countdowns.. in the form of a pizza like thing that gradually disappears
<hyperair> or was it gradually fills up
<hyperair> disappears
<bmhm> For me it's filling: Blue is the background, white the filling color ;-)
<Laney> yeah, the pizza was what I meant
<bmhm> yeah
<hyperair> if pizza slices were continuous and not discrete, and people ate at a constant pace, that's how it would look
<bmhm> it's built in
<hyperair> that's libnotify
<bmhm> :D
<Laney> oh, hot
<hyperair> i see it with pidgin-libnotify
<bmhm> yeah built in into libnotify
<hyperair> xchat doesn't have it though
<bmhm> ^^
<hyperair> i'd like xchat to set timeouts too
<hyperair> i remember one thing i like about ubuntu's libnotify... it has rounded corners.
<hyperair> archlinux's doesn't, for some strange reason
<bmhm> aptitude install pidgin-libnotify
<bmhm> brb ^^
<hyperair> heh
<Laney> I don't have rounded corners (:
<Laney> :(
<hyperair> hmm strange
<hyperair> it should have by default
<bmhm> yeah
<Laney> probably my theme
<hyperair> no it's not the theme
<hyperair> when i was in arch i was using this same theme
<hyperair> and there weren't rounded corners
<bmhm> try "notify-send"
<bmhm> it's got rounded corners for me
<Laney> nope
<hyperair> notify-send doesn't have the pizza thing
<hyperair> Laney: what's your version of notification-daemon
<hyperair> 0.3.7-1ubuntu15 here
<Laney> Version: 0.3.7-1ubuntu15
<hyperair> hmm how very strange
<hyperair> try another theme?
<hyperair> you're using what?
<hyperair> human?
<Laney> I'd rather not
<hyperair> why not?
<Laney> because I like my current one :(
<hyperair> just test it
<Laney> I don't know what it was originally called - I've customised it
<hyperair> try with human or something
<hyperair> aah i see
<Laney> k :<
<hyperair> save it first?
<hyperair> hmm e-jat eh? that's a familiar nick.
<Laney> no change
<hyperair> how strange
<hyperair> maybe some package is making it act up
<hyperair> one way to check would be to try a clean home directory -- the guest session perhaps
<Laney> rofl
<Laney> I didn't even know it was a problem until 10 minutes ago
<Laney> I think I'll leave it ;(
<bmhm> xD
<hyperair> lol
<bmhm> I hate half-translated things. Our LUG Forum says "Post new Forenbeitrag" XD
<directhex> das ist sucky
<bmhm> =)
<RainCT> omg :P
<iulian> directhex: That's in German, right?
<RainCT> iulian: yep
<iulian> I mean, "das" and "ist"
<iulian> = this is?
<RainCT> and "Forenbeitrag"
<iulian> OK, calm down.
<RainCT> iulian: yep
<iulian> ;)
<RainCT> uhm?
 * RainCT is just doing time to not do homework :P
<iulian> Those are the only two words I know in German and you come with complicated words like "Forenbeitrag".
<iulian> s/words/word.  It is actually one word.
<henrik-hw0> eng: forum contribs.
<RainCT> lol
<RainCT> or, better, "post" :P
<iulian> Oh, I know one more.  "und", which means "and", if I'm not wrong.
 * iulian hides from German people.
<RainCT> :D
<bmhm> lol
 * bmhm slaps uilian
<bmhm> damn, missed =)
<bmhm> I mean the key :P
<iulian> Haha
<hyperair> the only thing german i know is the food.
<iulian> Ouh
<iulian> Actually, I know some more words in German.
<bmhm> of cause
<bmhm> kindergarten
<bmhm> Poltergeist
<bmhm> Blitzkrieg
<bmhm> U-Boot (-boat)
<bmhm> zigzag (zickzack)
<bmhm> etc.
 * hyperair loves having a complete archive mirror on LAN
 * RainCT misses german bakery :P
<bmhm> ?
<bmhm> meaning what?
<RainCT> bmhm: stuff like this http://www.otstrasbourg.fr/IMG/jpg/Picto_bretzel_1.jpg and this http://www.biomalz-back.de/produkte/einzelne_produktseiten/rezeptur_feine_backwaren/berliner400.jpg :P
<bmhm> ah misses = I miss
<RainCT> xD
<bmhm> i was thinking at Mrs.
<bmhm> :D
<RainCT> LOL
<bmhm> yeah german cuisine is tasty
<bmhm> Schnitzel, Curry-Wurst (= Sausage) and so on
<bmhm> ha I once visited australia, BBQ-Nation. I traveld all the way and the first thing I got was Schnitzel.
<RainCT> well, I guess I should poweroff the screens and get some work done :P
<bmhm> =)
<hyperair> and i should poweroff my notebook and get some sleep
<Laney> yes you should!
<bmhm> it's 8:47 pm here :>
<hyperair> it's 3:51AM here
<bmhm> wow
<hyperair> good night-uh-morning!
<bmhm> you should really get to bed! :P
<pochu> hyperair: from?
<pochu> hyperair: night
<hyperair> pochu: GMT+8
<hyperair> pochu: singapore
<hyperair> now off to bed i go
<pochu> oh
<hyperair> class in 4h 40 mins
<pochu> hyperair: if I ever go to singapore, I'll tell you :)
<bmhm> I've been at the main airport
<bmhm> wow it's hot there
<__Ali__> does this room's log available somewhere?
<Laney> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<__Ali__> i think someone tried to answer my question, but i was away
<savvas> __Ali__: they usually highlight you, if you have a script or a client that can detect your nickname and highlight, that's great :)
<__Ali__> savvas, yes it was highlighted, but the log buffer was too small
<savvas> bummer
<savvas> no local logs?
<__Ali__> what's the alternative of using .install files wiyj cdbs?
<bmhm> if it were important, __Ali__, they would have said your name again
<__Ali__> with*
<savvas> it's a bit easier to do local search: grep -i "_ali_" ~/irclogs/Freenode/#ubuntu-motu.log
<__Ali__> seems DEB_INSTALL_DIRS_ALL creates a directory, which cdbs command actutally copies the files?
<savvas> (for irssi client that is)
<__Ali__> and, where the heck is the detailed cdbs manual? in the source code? just google DEB_INSTALL_DIRS_ALL and all u get is patch files
<savvas> that's the question I was about to ask :P
<savvas> __Ali__: I know there's a way to use "install:" in debian/rules to override the default stuff
<savvas> or do additional commands, not sure
<savvas> you have to use dh_install for that
<geser> __Ali__: have you looked inside /usr/share/doc/cdbs/? I've there cdbs-doc.html and cdbs-doc.pdf.gz
<savvas> firefox /usr/share/doc/cdbs/cdbs-doc.html
<savvas> oh, too late :)
<__Ali__> thanks, wiered it's not online
<jpds> It is, madduck has it up somewhere.
<__Ali__> actutally it's the samedoc which is online
<__Ali__> but no command details
<__Ali__> it's only in the code: http://www.google.com/codesearch/p?hl=en#WRVRMSS8dPQ/cdbs-0.4.48/1/rules/debhelper.mk.in&q=DEB_INSTALL_DIRS_ALL&l=23
<__Ali__> is dh_install used for copying lib* files o should one of dh_install* family members be called for that?
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> anyone available for revuing kmplayer please ? that would be nice since the konqueror component of the kde3 currently packaged version is broken with kde4...
#ubuntu-motu 2010-02-01
<MTecknology> How does this sound for a changelog? * This version IS NOT correct! Version below is the actual version.
<MTecknology> :P
<zooko> :-)
<MTecknology> I really want this specific version with a few modifications - but using the same version would mean I need to lock versions. I figure if it's for personal use only I should be oke with that. Actually, I think the maintainer of this version just didn't want to update teh changelog
<zooko> Hey man I don't even have an opinion.
<zooko> (rough allusion to Pulp Fiction)
<MTecknology> I need to find this package - libpurple-facebookchat - any of you know where it might be hiding?
 * micahg remembers seeing something like that
<micahg> !info pidgin-facebookchat
<ubottu> pidgin-facebookchat (source: pidgin-facebookchat): Facebook Chat plugin for Pidgin. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.60-1.1 (karmic), package size 35 kB, installed size 148 kB
<micahg> MTecknology: ^^
<MTecknology> micahg: does that provide what I need? I 'should' only need a library but that wants to pull in 95MB of packages (102 packages)
<RAOF> MTecknology: No, I think that's the package you're after.
<RAOF> It depends on libpurple, which in turn depends on all sorts of stuff for the default libpurple providers.
<MTecknology> icky
<MTecknology> ok, thanks
<MTecknology> It even wants x11 junk
<micahg> MTecknology: check the libpurple depends
<micahg> maybe libpurple needs a nox package
<MTecknology> nox?
<micahg> no X
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> that would be nice
<MTecknology> I just need a plugin for bitlbee so I can do bitlbee -> facebook chat
<micahg> MTecknology: description says pidgin or libpurple so I'd say yes
<zooko> ScottK: did I mention that we made Tahoe-LAFS got from 230 KB/s to 2.05 MB/s download speed?
<MTecknology> micahg: thanks; I realized I built the package wrong so I'm rebuilding and I'll see how it works
<MTecknology> micahg: hurray, maybe it's just a dependency issue during build - I'd like that :P
<ScottK> zooko: You didn't.  Cool.  Is the release ready?
<zooko> Alllmyst.
<zooko> Alllmost.
<zooko> We are a bit fanatical about unit tests.
<zooko> We just finished making a deterministic unit test of what happens when you start downloading a file in parallel from 3 servers, then later a 4 server joins, then one of the first 3 servers turns out to have an invalid block.
<zooko> What happens is that you detect the invalidity of the block and switch over to the 4th server.
<zooko> But the cool thing is that this behavior is now automatically tested on every checkin by the unit tests.
<zooko> Anyway...
<zooko> The next release of Tahoe-LAFS is going to be any day now.
<MTecknology> Start in 34 minutes (2520) - long time to start building a package
<ScottK> Not really.
<MTecknology> ScottK: really? I'm used to only waiting a couple minnutes
<ScottK> It's a function of the backlog.  It varies.
<ScottK> Sometimes it's more than a day.
<MTecknology> ouchy
<MTecknology> it's not like they don't have a lot of machines dedicated to it though
<micahg> backlog is low now: https://edge.launchpad.net/builders
<MTecknology> ya
<micahg> MTecknology: around 4:30 UTC, the mozilla/browser automated builds are pushed
<micahg> *dailies
<zooko> Dear people of #ubuntu-motu: when is our last chance to get a new release of Tahoe-LAFS included in Lucid?
<xnox> zooko: It should be in Debian testing today......
<zooko> Tahoe-LAFS isn't in Debian yet, but it is in Ubuntu.
<xnox> zooko: what's the source package name?
<zooko> And we Tahoe-LAFS hackers are getting very sleepy...
 * xnox is looking at it
<zooko> For what it is worth, we have been spending many hours over the last couple of weeks writing better and better unit tests because we are unit testing fanatics. :-)
<jmarsden> zooko: Per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule  you would have until 18 Feb 2010 (Feature Freeze), I think.
<xnox> jmarsden: Heya =)
<jmarsden> Hi xnox
<xnox> zooko: or you will have to apply for FeatureFreeze exception like you did for Karmic
<xnox> zooko: but then you still have very littletime April 15th *if* you get FFE
<zooko> Okay, so 18 Feb without needing any exceptions?
<zooko> That would be fine.  We're really going to release this thing any day now.
<jmarsden> zooko: I'm not in any way "official", but that's how I would read the Schedule, yes.
<jmarsden> So relax and get some sleep :)
<zooko> :-)
<zooko> But this awesome optimization is sooo close.
<zooko> In fact, I rather suspect the unit tests are at fault rather than the optimization code...
<zooko> :-)
<jmarsden> Dream about how to fix it ...
<zooko> Actually I think we're going to decide to leave this optimization out of v1.6.
<zooko> Then we'll have nothing left but doc and packaging before the release announcement.
<zooko> Zero open tickets in our roadmap! http://allmydata.org/trac/tahoe/roadmap
<zooko> Good night, folks!
<wrapster> im trying to convert a svr4 pkg to .deb just to see if it works.. but I have only the sources... how do i use alien in that case to genearte a deb pkg out of it?
<slytherin> wrapster: What do you mean by sources?
<suji11> Hi
<suji11> i create one package for Indic Onscreen Keyboard and upload it to revu.ubuntuwire.com , it is available now here http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/iok , how to i get that into ubuntu repository.
<tsimpson> file a needs-packaging bug and wait for someone to review it
<suji11> tsimpson: where to needs-packaging bug?
<tsimpson> on launchpad
<tsimpson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<suji11> tsimpson: i did that too. then
<segler> hi, I am searching for a second advocate for my rhythmbox plugin, please. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/rhythmbox-radio-browser
<suji11> geser: hi, i correct the error in my package http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/iok , Please review it again.
<hakaishi> Hello everyone! Anyone up to advocate/review qt-shutdown-p? - I've fixed the manpage, as fabrice said the minus in line 16 should be escaped. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/qt-shutdown-p
<hakaishi> Yeahhh ^^ finally an advocation for qt-shutdown-p  -^_^-
<hakaishi> Seems like I've forgotten to save the new manpage -_-'  There is a new upload now. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/qt-shutdown-p
<coolbhavi> hello while using submittodebian I get the following error: (451, 'Greylisted, see http://isg.ee.ethz.ch/tools/postgrey/help/bugs.debian.org.html'), 'right2bhavi@gmail.com':
<coolbhavi> Operation not permitted
<coolbhavi> any help
<coolbhavi> ?
<coolbhavi> I cant forward any patches to debian
<siretart`> coolbhavi: try again later or use another mail relay that doesn't greylist you
<coolbhavi> siretart, Thanks Its been happening for over a month .. Any alternative server suggestions?
<siretart`> coolbhavi: your ISP's smtp server should do fine
<slytherin> What is the SMTP server used by submittodebian?
<coolbhavi> reitz I think
<siretart`> probably bugs.debian.org itself
<coolbhavi> siretart, I ve rietz.debian.org as smtp server in reportbug.conf. Should I change it now?
<Laney> it just calls reportbug
 * Laney uses smtphost reportbug.debian.org
<coolbhavi> thanks Laney
<slytherin> coolbhavi: check if fiordland.ubuntu.com works for you. Your from address needs to be @ubuntu.com though.
<randomaction> so, anyone can use this smtp server to file bugs?
<randomaction> I mean reportbug.debian.org
<coolbhavi> slytherin, okay
<coolbhavi> thanks Laney its working
<Laney> good stuff
<hyperair> hmm is gwibber now part of gnome?
<randomaction> hyperair: not according to http://live.gnome.org/TwoPointTwentynine/Desktop
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> randomaction: i just noticed gwibber following a gnome-style version number
<slytherin> out of curiosity what protocol does twitter use?
<jetienne> http
<jetienne> q. is there a dh_* helper for apache2 website ?
<jetienne> ok acting as if none exists
<_stink_> directhex: folks in #ubuntu+1 asked me to point out the description for, say, "libglib2.0-cil - CLI binding for the GLib utility library 2.12"
<_stink_> there are many where it seems that 'CLI' should really be 'CIL' in the descriptions
<_stink_> i noticed it in lucid today.
<directhex> _stink_, the terms are annoyingly close, but a CLI library is compiled to CIL bytecode. so it's technically correct
<_stink_> bah! :)
<_stink_> directhex: thanks for the info.
<_stink_> it was one of those things i wasn't sure about but wanted to mention.
<directhex> CLi is the general term for .NETty stuff without needing to adhere to the microsoft .net framework trademark agreement
<directhex> CIL is the name of the bytecode format
<_stink_> directhex: hopefully people won't bug you about this too much. :P
<slytherin> directhex: perhaps you should add a line in description - "where CLI stands for <meaning>"
<directhex> slytherin, it's not something that frequently comes up, and is a fair amount of work for ~40 library source packages
<slytherin> that is why I said 'perhaps you should' and not 'you must'. :-)
<wrapster> while building the 64bit version of libtspi i get this error..http://pastie.org/804147
<wrapster> i also see that see that 64bit libpthread.so.1  is present.
<wrapster> but i suspect that when i added the -m64 flag to compile.. i should also disable the 32bit configure.. but not sure how to do it.
<twp> hi -- i have a question about debuild, version and maintainers. #ubuntu-devel told me to ask here :-)
<twp> i'm building a debian package on ubuntu
<twp> the .dsc file and source code contains no mention of the string "ubuntu"
<twp> when i run debuild -us -uc it changes the version:
<twp> dpkg-buildpackage: source version 1.2.20-1ubuntu1
<geser> what version has the topmost entry in debian/changelog?
<tsimpson> did you use debchange or dch to edit the changelog?
<twp> later, lintian complains about having a ubuntu version but the maintainer not having a ubuntu email addres
<twp> geser: top version is 1.2.20-1ubuntu1, maintainer is me@mydomain.com
<BlackZ> twp, if you should send a request of upload of that package, you must sign it, run "debuild -S" if is so
<twp> i use dch -l local "My local build" but this only seems to add to debian/changelog
<BlackZ> but first, you must have a public key
<twp> BlackZ: thanks, i've already got the public keys set up, i'm just trying to build a local binary deb at this stage
<twp> currently they all have "ubuntu" in the version numbers!
<tsimpson> debuild uses whatever is in the debian/changelog
<tsimpson> though, I don't think -l should imply -i
<tsimpson> (for dch)
<twp> tsimpson: hmmm, it's definitely coming from somewhere
<twp> i've installed ubuntu-dev-scripts package, could this be hooking in the version somewhere?
<tsimpson> on Ubuntu, dch -i will append an ubuntu1 to a debian release
<tsimpson> it seems that either you also ran dhc -i, or that -l implies -i
<twp> tsimpson: ok, thanks. I'm definitely using dch -l *only*
<BlackZ> twp, for more information about that, you can read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete specially https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#Packaging%20from%20Scratch and if you have any question and/or difficulty please let us to know
<BlackZ> there you can find a short overview :)
<twp> what's weird is that after running dch, grep ubuntu debian/* gives no matches and yet the version number gets changed (by dpkg-buildpackage?)
<twp> BlackZ: thanks for tips, i've already read quite a lot and googled
<tsimpson> debuild should not edit any file under debian/
<tsimpson> nor dpkg-buildpackage
<twp> tsimpson: thanks, i'll do a quick pastie of my session to demonstrate the problem
<twp> tsimpson: you're right, dch -l implies dch -i
<twp> after running dch -l local "..." it updates the version in the changelog
<tsimpson> it doesn't mention that anywhere in the manpage, I guess you found a bug
<tsimpson> for now you'll just have to specify the version manually with -v
<BlackZ> twp, nice to see that you have resolved. I remember to you: please remember to sign the package first to send the request of upload, thanks!
<tsimpson> BlackZ: they are not uploading anything
<twp> tsimpson, BlackZ: thanks for your help - you're right these packages are for local use at this stage
<twp> tsimpson: pastie of session is here http://pastie.org/804190
<twp> tsimpson: lines 41 to 48 demonstrate dch adding ubuntu1 to version
<tsimpson> when you get a chance, you should report the bug on launchpad
<twp> tsimpson: thanks, am doing that just now
<twp> tsimspon: i also checked whether removing package ubuntu-dev-scripts changed the behaviour, it did not
<tsimpson> twp: it's part of debchange
<tsimpson> !find bin/debchange
<ubottu> File bin/debchange found in devscripts
<tsimpson> in devscripts
<tsimpson> Ubuntu ships a modified version of dch
<twp> tsimpson: have found existing bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devscripts/+bug/445432
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 445432 in devscripts "dch -l fails due to ubuntu patching" [Undecided,In progress]
<tsimpson> well at least it's known
<twp> thanks all, especially tsimpson for your help, i'll try to find a workaround
<Nisu> caballeros me complace anunciarles mi entrada en este  precioso chat
<tsimpson> twp: specifying the version manually "dch -v 1.2.20-1local1" should work
<Nisu> si alguien dispensa de nuestra ayuda no dude en consultarnos
<twp> tsimspon: indeed dch -v ... does work, perfect, thanks!
<jetienne> q. directory listed in debian/dirs are automatically removed on dpkg -r ?
<Laney> if empty
<jetienne> Laney: if i want to force the removal.. even if not empty... ? should i do it by hand in a postrm ?
<tsimpson> jetienne: why would you need to force it?
<jetienne> tsimpson: because those directories receiveds half-backed files... scrumbs that are useless
<tsimpson> jetienne: well if you really do want to remove a non-empty directory, the only way to do it is from the postrm script
<jetienne> tsimpson: ok thanks
<bddebian> Heya gang
<sebner> huhu bddebian ;)
<segler> hi, I am searching for a second advocate for my rhythmbox plugin, please. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/rhythmbox-radio-browser
<bddebian> Heya sebner
<mok0> !english > nisu
<mok0> ah he left
 * zooko reads https://slo-tech.com/clanki/10008en/
<Sp4rKy> wc
<zooko> kirkland: very cool about the eCryptfs challenges!
<zooko> I wish I had known about them at the time.
<zooko> We do something similar for Tahoe-LAFS: http://hacktahoe.orghttp://hacktahoe.org/
<zooko> http://hacktahoe.org/
<jetienne> Tahoe-LAFS is the first cloud storage technology which offers security and privacy in the sense that the cloud storage service provider itself can't read or alter your data <- zooko either you guys are not honnest or you havent done any reasearch at all
<mok0> !language > jetienne
<ubottu> jetienne, please see my private message
<jetienne> mok0: ?
<jetienne> mok0: what are  you talking about
<mok0> jetienne: "either you guys are not honest or you haven't done your research..."
<jetienne> mok0: yep and so ?
<mok0> jetienne: you're out of line
<jetienne> mok0: what is not "family freindly" ?
<mok0> jetienne: it's offensive
<jetienne> mok0: i dont see it as offensive
<mok0> jetienne: you're not the only one on this channel
<jetienne> mok0: i mean for sure this is not "the first"... so find another possibility
<jetienne> mok0: correct we are 199 users on it
<mok0> jetienne: ... right, so there are 199 others who are reading your nonsense
<jetienne> mok0: more seirously my sentence was family friendly. so please lets av oid this argument
<mok0> jetienne: if you need to speak "family friendly" do a PM
<jetienne> mok0: ??
<mok0> jetienne: private message, you know, with /msg ?
<jetienne> mok0: yep, what i dont get is you talking to me. the word "honnest" is perfectly polite in english
<mok0> jetienne: what?
<jetienne> mok0: yep "what?" is my reaction. i dont understand what you want
<mok0> jetienne: "you are not honest" == "you are lying" ... do you call that "polite"?
<jetienne> ah ok
<jetienne> well in this case this is !=
<jetienne> and in most people mouth it is
<mok0> jetienne: how am I to know?
<jetienne> mok0: i dunno
<mok0> jetienne: you are obviously not a native speaker of english
<Laney> parliamentary language
<Laney> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parliamentary_language
<jetienne> mok0: so ?
<mok0> jetienne: so don't lecture me about what "honest" means
<jetienne> mok0: well you do seems improductive
<jetienne> mok0: "you are not honest" is "family friendly". over
<mok0> jetienne: you wont get any responses here with that attitude. Over and out
<jetienne> mok0: i understand your point of view
<mok0> jetienne: good, then I've accomplished something today ;-)
<jetienne> mok0: glad you have a good day
<mok0> Laney: interesting link...
<mok0> Laney: obviously, it's not the same in US congress :-)
<maco2> O_o  well i'd say there's more to honesty than a lack of lying. leading someone to believe a lie without actually speaking the lie is still dishonest. but umm i'm wondering what the heck this has to do with packaging?
<mok0> maco2: It doesn't. That's my point
<mok0> maco2: Asserting that someone hasn't done this or that "because they're dishonest" is out of line IMO
<jetienne> maco2: nothing, quite offtopic i admit. just one personne giving a pointer, me pointing out this wasnt 'honest', and all the rest is mok0 saying "not honest" is not "family friendly"
<mok0> jetienne, you know about coc right?
<mok0> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<jetienne> mok0: stop that argument please
<mok0> jetienne: no
<maco2> can you two just drop it?
<jetienne> mok0: well sorry for the sake of productivity i will ignore you. i tried several time
<mok0> maco2: My impression is jetienne is a newbie. Just trying to be helpful to him.
<mok0> maco2: this is a channel for people who wish to speak to MOTUs and there is no reason for abusive language.
<Quintasan> And I personally think that this discussion is pointless and offtopic
<Quintasan> Hi jcastro
<jcastro> hi!
<jetienne> q. a prerm script, is launched when the package is stopped running, but the files are still present on disk, correct ?
<hyperair> jetienne: correct.
<jetienne> hyperair: thanks
<hyperair> jetienne: it goes like this: preinst, unpack, postinst, <installed>, prerm, delete stuff, postrm.
<jetienne> and a dh_installinit (to auto install a /etc/init.d script) will stop the services before prerm ?
<sebner> hyperair: nice email reply
<hyperair> sebner: thanks.
<hyperair> sebner: i just had to do it =p
<sebner> heh
<hyperair> i don't think it was overly rude, do you?
<sebner> hyperair: nah, it was okay
<hyperair> =)
<chrisccoulson> lol @ hyperair
<chrisccoulson> i just saw your reply too ;)
<hyperair> ;-)
<hyperair> maco2: clicking microsoft ads on linux sites eh.. that's fun =p
<maco2> hyperair: yep! how fun is it to make microsoft pay to promote their competitor?
<hyperair> =p
<hyperair> maco2: while having them believe that they've got linux->windows converts =p
<mok0> Gurg, my printer is *incredibly slow*. It takes half an hour just to print 5-10 pages from the browser
<alex_mayorga> hello! Is miro 2.5.4 coming to Lucid?
<micahg> alex_mayorga: there are some issues in debian preventing migrating to testing: http://packages.qa.debian.org/m/miro.html
 * micahg doesn't know if that will necessarily impact inclusion in ubuntu
<StevenK> No, it's because it fails on mips
<geser> miro needs a merge anyway because of the Ubuntu delta (at least someone has to look over the Ubuntu changes before 2.5.4 enters lucid)
<alex_mayorga> just asking, because they do have packages for all earlier releases http://www.getmiro.com/download/for-ubuntu/
<rhpot1991> persia: ping if you are around
<hyperair> question. why does paste.ubuntu.com need openid authentication to download pastes as text?
<kamalmostafa> Hi fabrice_sp... Re bug 508791, you asked me to check whether just removing the debian/symbols files (instead of taking out the one offending line from them) would also fix the FTBFS.  Answer is yes -- removing the symbols files altogether does fix the build, and dependent packages still build also -- I have attached a branch implementing such if you want to push it.   But why would removing the symbols files be the preferable s
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 508791 in clxclient "clxclient: FTBFS: dpkg-gensymbols fails X_window::x_map" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508791
<bcurtiswx_> hi all, how would i make debian source format 3 packages build on karmic?
<micahg> bcurtiswx_: remove the debian/source/format file?
<Laney> doesn't it work? I thought karmic's dpkg supported it
<micahg> oh, locally or PPA?
<bcurtiswx_> E: empathy source: unsupported-source-format 3.0 (quilt)
<micahg> PPAs AFAIK don't support i
<micahg> t
<maco> i think he's on the "debuild -S" part
 * micahg doesn't know about locallt
<bcurtiswx_> im trying to rebuild lucid's empathy 2.29.6 for karmic
<Laney> don't worry about lintian, just try it
<randomaction> bcurtiswx_: it's a lintian error, ignore it
<maco> i'm trying to walk him through backporting
 * bcurtiswx_ is thankful of the hel[p
<bcurtiswx_> or help
<micahg> archive doesn't support it last time I checked
<StevenK> Sure it does
<micahg> for karmic?
<StevenK> Hmmm, perhaps it doesn't have the dpkg backport
<bcurtiswx_> it is going in my PPA
 * maco still thinks bcurtiswx_ should talk to ScottK about -backports if this attempt works out
 * maco gently pushes bcurtiswx_ in the developer direction ;)
<bcurtiswx_> i'd love to help out there. the problem now is im clueless about a lot of things
<geser> only PPA >= lucid support v3 source packages
<bcurtiswx_> anyone know in a debuild why /usr/share/gnome-pkg-tools/1/rules/uploaders.mk: No such file or directory  ??
<bcurtiswx_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/367063/ for reference
<bcurtiswx_> well i am going to head home for now.  i will be back in hopes someone can come to the rescue with an answer :P
<bcurtiswx_> bbs
<nigel_nb> how are translations coded in? I mean how does LP know which parts of the UI need to translated..does anyone know?
<Quintasan> anyone up for quick update review? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=7564
<mok0_> Quintasan: why is this package on REVU?
<mok0_> Quintasan: we usually do package upgrades on LP
<Quintasan> mok0: aint it easier to review than quadrilion of files on LP?
<mok0_> Quintasan: that's the way it's usually done
<mok0_> Quintasan: using debdiffs
<mok0_> Quintasan: which makes it easier to see what has been done
<mok0_> Quintasan: So yes it's easier, and also faster for the uploader
<mok0_> Quintasan: are you the original packager?
<Quintasan> mok0_: nope, neversfelde is but I asked him if he wants me to do it
<mok0_> Quintasan: ah, ok
<mok0_> Quintasan: the changes are mainly i18n changes I see
<dooooomi> who wants to be the first to review klick, a command-line metronome using the JACK sound server? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/klick
<mok0_> dooooomi: I'll bite
<mok0_> dooooomi: nice work.
<directhex> yow, bzr-buildpackage *totally* doesn't love debsrc3
<dooooomi> mok0_: thanks! i'll make the changes you suggested and upload a new version tomorrow
<sebner> directhex: I think it's not ported at all yet
<mok0_> dooooomi: ping me for advocacy
<dooooomi> mok0_: will do :)
<MTecknology> ok... so building a new package sucks and I still don't have it finished exactly right yet to try to get into debian; but... holy crap I learned a lot doing it. Working with existing packages is pretty trivial now
<MTecknology> not all of it, but the basics
<geser> at least something :)
<MTecknology> having a vm for dev which doesn't bother me to install a whole lotta dev tools and crap on didn't exactly hurt either
<MTecknology> I'm packaging up the lastest version of openbox right now - I don't know if it hit debian yet or not
<geser> I've only a chroot for preparing packages where I have the common dev packages installed (like debhelper)
<MTecknology> I suppose I could have done that too..
<geser> there are several ways to reach the same goal
<MTecknology> before my internet so rudely halted
<MTecknology> geser: I like that chroot idea - have to install more stuff for that but I imagine that keeps things pretty clean
<geser> you just need some space for the second installation (but you need that anyways for a VM)
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> plus installing more packages :P
<MTecknology> what's up with this?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/367163/
<geser> looks like a successful build
<mok0_> MTecknology: it means the app is linked against som libraries, but doesn't actually use any symbols from them
<MTecknology> mok0_: would that have a negative impact on performance or just make the package slightly bloated?
<directhex> MTecknology, unneccessary Depends:
<directhex> (it's caused by C sucking)
<mok0_> MTecknology: It doesn't make any difference AFAIK
<mok0_> directhex: stop hitting on C or will start hitting on C#
<mok0_> ;-)
<MTecknology> I just got lossed in that
<directhex> mok0_, at least c# automatically filters out linkage on unused libs!
<mok0_> I actually think it is a bogus message.
<MTecknology> OH! so in the code it's requiring libraries that it doesn't use?
<mok0_> MTecknology: I don't think so
<directhex> directhex@desire:/tmp$ gmcs -pkg:gtk-sharp-2.0 hello1.cs
<directhex> directhex@desire:/tmp$ monodis --assemblyref hello1.exe | grep gtk
<directhex> directhex@desire:/tmp$
<MTecknology> I'll just ignore that for now.. perhaps the devs have a better idea than me :P
<directhex> MTecknology, it means the linker, ld, is being asked to link against libraries that aren't in use. this usually happens when (for example) pkg-config supplies a list of a bunch of libraries, but only one or two of them are actually needed for a given app
<MTecknology> oh
<mok0_> MTecknology: I think (not 100% sure) that the app is linked against e.g libSM but doesn't directly call any functions from there. OTOH, the library is required by another dependency
<directhex> MTecknology, there's a patch for ltmain.sh to clean it up, but it's a real pain in the ass to integrate into packaging workflow
<directhex> and it means re-jigging the package to re-do all the libtool nonsense at build time
<MTecknology> not for my skill set then :P
<geser> I see this more often with libtool where it tries to link to all packages which are needed for static linking even when dynamic linking is used
<directhex> basically libtool is a heap of crap designed for use on ancient versions of hp-ux or other such rubbish
<mok0_> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MTecknology> mok0_: that's a language violation?
 * mok0_ is a libtool fanboy
<MTecknology> oh
<mok0_> MTecknology: :-)
<MTecknology> It's building in the PPA now
<directhex> ...and hasn't yet been caught by mental health services :p
<MTecknology> then I'll try to install it
<mok0_> directhex: don't push your luck
<MTecknology> Almost done with having this package ready
<MTecknology> just waiting on LP to publish it
<MTecknology> maco: I'm doing my 4th real package now; and one I'm trying to get into Debian :D
<MTecknology> aren't you proud of me?
<maco> yay!
<MTecknology> I'm excited
<MTecknology> LP has been at the publishing stage for a few minutes now
<directhex> http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-cli-apps/packages/migrated-to-git/tomboy/trunk/debian/patches/99_ltmain_as-needed.patch is the tweak we apply to our ltmains to remove needless dependencies
<MTecknology> it's been publishing for ~15min now..
<MTecknology> directhex: thanks, I'll try that
#ubuntu-motu 2010-02-02
<StevenK> directhex: I love the "migrated-to-git" in that path
<directhex> StevenK, well, yes. but the version in git doesn't use a patch anymore it ships an entire replacement ltmain.sh (as every update to the toolchain broke patching). and i can't work out how to display that old version in the web gui
<StevenK> And people say git isn't hostile to users.
<MTecknology> I like git
<MTecknology> I have yet to really learn it... but it's nice
<directhex> StevenK, git isn't hostile to users, it's hostile to *potential* users!
<MTecknology> How was it that you apply a patch?
<mok0_> MTecknology: patch < file
<rhpot1991> for anyone who knows library packages well, I have one that I patched upstream's build process to include soname data into the library, now my resulting file seems ok (I think), but the symlink is a little off:
<rhpot1991> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 63K 2010-01-29 16:09 /usr/lib/libhdhomerun.so.1.0.0
<rhpot1991> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  21 2010-01-29 16:43 /usr/lib/libhdhomerun.so.1.0.0.1 -> libhdhomerun.so.1.0.0
<persia> What's wrong with that?
<MTecknology> mok0_: so simple :P - first chunk good second bad
<MTecknology> time to dig into it
<persia> Or did you want libhdhomerun.so ?
<rhpot1991> it should be libhdhomerun-so.1 -> libhdhomerun.so.1.0.0 I think
<rhpot1991> lintian throws a warning too, let me get that
<rhpot1991> also hi persia
<persia> No need to paste.
<mok0_> rhpot1991: libdhomerun.so.1 -> etc.
<persia> Easy way to fix is to not install the link with dh_install, and use dh_link to make the links you want (.so.1 in libfoo, .so in libfoo-dev)
<mok0_> rhpot1991: and in the -dev package libhomerun.so -> etc.
<mok0_> Hi persia, up so early?
<rhpot1991> hmmm, I am using the dev package for some library files thare are needed to install
<persia> mok0_: It's not that early :)
<rhpot1991> https://code.launchpad.net/~rhpot1991/libhdhomerun/trunk
<rhpot1991> if you guys want to look
<rhpot1991> doesn't include the latest patching yet, as I'm still working on that
<rhpot1991> so after the resulting build I have libhdhomerun.so.1.0.0, does that sound correct?
<mok0_> rhpot1991: that file should have some bytes in it
<rhpot1991> mok0: sorry don't understand what you are saying
<mok0_> rhpot1991: the .so.1 file is just a symlink
<rhpot1991> ya
<mok0_> rhpot1991: sorry, the so.1.0.0 file is a real file with some size
<rhpot1991> mok0: the issue here is that upstream wasn't keeping any soname data so I am trying to fix thigns and get them a patch
<rhpot1991> yep
<persia> That filename looks sane.  Just play with dh_link for the other bits.
<rhpot1991> so I make that file, symlink
<mok0_> rhpot1991: are they using libtool etc?
<rhpot1991>  .so to it, so I don't break the build
<rhpot1991> mok0: just gcc, I think
<rhpot1991> mok0: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rhpot1991/libhdhomerun/trunk/annotate/head%3A/Makefile
<MTecknology> directhex: I'm trying out that patch now
<rhpot1991> thats the no symlink file version, I just fixed the gcc command
<rhpot1991> persia: yep I think I'm on the right path, just trying to figure out why my linkage is off.  Do I need to do libfoo.so in my dev package?
<rhpot1991> right now my dev package is just some .h files that are build dependencies for the GUI
<mok0_> Well, you need at least a  symlink called *.so.1
<mok0_> rhpot1991: persia is right, just do it with dh_link
<rhpot1991> mok0: ya, I was hoping that debhelper 7 would do all that magic for me but it did it incorrectly, so I'll see what I can do with dh_link
<mok0_> rhpot1991: if users need to be able to use the library for developement, you need another symlink called *.so
<mok0_> rhpot1991: that symlink is normally included in the -dev package
<rhpot1991> mok0: the library is only used when running the GUI, if its safer to add it to the dev package I can
<persia> rhpot1991: dh(1) does the magic dh_link call, but you need to feed it the source data.
<rhpot1991> persia: would make sense, I have a very minimal rules file
<mok0_> persia: eerr? source data?
<persia> mok0_: debian/links
<mok0_> ah source of the symlink?
<mok0_> heh ok
<rhpot1991> persia: mok0: ok so doing dh_link does what I want, I still have that incorrect link hanging around though, do I need to override something in rules to get it to stop doing that?
<rhpot1991> still have the same lintian error/warning too:
<rhpot1991> E: libhdhomerun1: ldconfig-symlink-missing-for-shlib usr/lib/libhdhomerun.so.1.0.0.1 usr/lib/libhdhomerun.so.1.0.0 libhdhomerun.so.1.0.0.1
<rhpot1991> W: libhdhomerun1: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libhdhomerun1.0.0.1
<persia> rhpot1991: So, you have debian/libhdhomerun.install and debian/libdhhomerun-dev.install, right?  Just construct the globs in these files not to include the link you don't like.
<rhpot1991> persia: yes, but neither of those do the symlinking or call ldconfig or anything, I think dh7 is automagically making that happen
<rhpot1991> persia: also I have no idea where libhdhomerun.so.1.0.0.1 is coming from, all I make is 1.0.0
<persia> rhpot1991: ldconfig is called by dh_makeshlibs, which doesn't make the symlink.  The symlink is likely constructed by the upstream build system, and then copied by dh_install.
<persia> But try setting DH_VERBOSE=1 in debian/rules, and check the log to see more details.
<rhpot1991> persia: yep, I screwed up the soname injection and thats where the extra came from.  So the file name itself will be .so.1.0.0, should the soname data be 1 or 1.0.0?
<persia> rhpot1991: I usually just use upstream SONAME & .so (in -dev).  I don't know precisely how the fallback searches work.
<rhpot1991> persia: I see another complication arising, their GUI looks for .so specifically, will it be an issue if that is symlinked in libhdhomerun1 or should I depends on -dev?
<persia> rhpot1991: How does the GUI depend on .so?  Please double-check with nm.
<rhpot1991> nm?
<persia> If the GUI is manually checking for the .so, that's probably pointless in a distribution context.
<persia> man nm :)
<rhpot1991> heh sorry
<rhpot1991> lets find somewhere that I still have it installed
<persia> sispoty gave a session about this a while ago, with some nice nm usage notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/LibraryPackaging
<rhpot1991> persia: it fails to run if its not there
<rhpot1991> thanks, looking now
<persia> There's probably either something broken in the linking, or in how the SONAME is advertised at link time.
<rhpot1991> persia: keep in mind they had no SONAME data at all
<rhpot1991> persia: maybe I haven't read enough yet, but there are no object files here in the source
<persia> An ELF executable is an object file.
<rhpot1991> nm: /usr/bin/hdhomerun_config_gui: no symbols
<rhpot1991> persia: I'll finish up my work with the library first and verify that it errors with the SONAME'd library in place
<rhpot1991> then I'll worry about it then if its still an issue
<persia> Good luck :)
<rhpot1991> thanks
<rhpot1991> I'll let you know how it goes, and maybe you can take a look at the package then
<spwelton> hi guys! Quick question: If I wrote an app in python that I think might be well-served in the universe repository, how might I go about getting it added? It's already in my personal PPA on launchpad.
<persia> spwelton: Well, you'd need a developer to upload it, and that developer would be encouraged to get peer review.
<persia> We tend to use REVU as a platform for this, but just uploading it there doesn't always get the interested developer to upload it.
<persia> !REVU
<ubottu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<spwelton> persia:  Hmmm, that looks interesting, I'll give that a look
<persia> An alternate strategy would be to get it into Debian, and then Ubuntu would sync it.
<persia> But getting into Debian is a similar model, in that you need a Debian Developer to upload it.
<spwelton> its a realllllly simple program, only like 200 lines
<persia> Mind you, you could become an Ubuntu or Debian Developer, but that's a *lot* of effort if your goal is just to get one app included :)
<spwelton> its just a countdown timer, for cooking and whatnot, since i couldn't find anything in the repo
<spwelton> also what all is entailed in being an ubuntu dev? I've always wanted to contribute something, but I'm a grad student and don't have a whole lot of free time
<persia> spwelton: For GNOME, I use the Alarm Clock applet, which can do timers or set times.
<persia> Some of our most active contributors are grad students who need excuses to avoid theses :)
<spwelton> persia:  hmm, i must've missed that one.. oh well the app is already written
<persia> But it's mostly a matter or working with one of the dev teams to help solve their problems.  My personal recommendation is to file patches to fix bugs that bother you with your installation to get started.
<spwelton> can i fix bugs at leisure even if I'm not a dev?
<persia> Sure.  You just can't upload.
<persia> The process tends to work about like this: someone starts providing patches, and ends up finding communication channels for a dev team with similar interests.
<persia> That person ends up getting a lot of work sponsored by that team, and the team encourages the person to apply.
<persia> The person joins the team, and is now an Ubuntu Developer, and can upload.
<spwelton> cool
<spwelton> ok, so i set up REVU and sent my program via dput, does it take a few minutes to show up like launchpad?
<persia> I think the cronjob is running about once every five minutes.  If it doesn't show, ask here for a REVU admin to look and see why it didn't appear.
<spwelton> ah-ha! I see it now
<persia> Cool!
<spwelton> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/eggtimer
<spwelton> the page reports a few warnings, is this normal?
<RAOF> spwelton: It's common, and in that sense it's normal.  You *do* want to fix all of them, though.
<RAOF> spwelton: The two lintian warnings should be easy to fix, and should be fixed.  The maintainer field, likewise.
<spwelton> it says i need an @ubuntu.com e-mail... where do i get that/
<RAOF> spwelton: It also says that the @ubuntu.com email address should usually be the MOTU team's address.
<RAOF> Running “update-maintainer” in your source directory will probably do the right thing.
<RAOF> The only warning that you *might* not have to fix before someone is willing to sponsor is the debian/watch / get-orig-source warning.  I'm not sure how strict sponsors are being at the moment about that.  Everything else should definitely be fixed, and as it's really easy to fix the watch file warning too, it should be fixed.
<spwelton> the email I'm finding for the MOTU is universe-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com  is this correct?
<wrapster> hi
<wrapster> i was building the 64bit version of tspi.. and it was working fine all the while all of a sudden i get this error.. http://pastie.org/804147
<wrapster> i have not made any changes....
<wrapster> why so..
<micahg> is it bad form to e-mail a DD about whether or not they plan on upgrading a package?
<slytherin> micahg: Was there already a bug about upgrade?
<micahg> no, I'm just wondering if I should file one or contact the DD directly
<micahg> it's for sqlite
<persia> micahg: Yes.  It's better form to submit a bug to the BTS asking the question.  This will notifiy the maintainer in a way that they prefer.
<micahg> persia: k, I'll do that, thanks
<slytherin> micahg: Ideally bug filing is the first step you do. If the maintainer does not respond for long time (say a month) then you can mail him.
<micahg> slytherin: I'm worried about freeze
<persia> Definitely file a bug.  It's impossible to know who happens to be the person most likely to do the upgrade from the inforamtion available from the last upload (although one can make good guesses), whereas it's a certainty that whoever does the next upload should have at least reviewed the bugs in the BTS.
<slytherin> micahg: Which freeze? Debian's or Ubuntu's?
<micahg> ubuntu
<slytherin> In worst case you will have to request for freeze exception for package.
<StevenK> As in, DIF?
<micahg> slytherin: k
<micahg> is there any chance of approval?
<StevenK> Don't worry about DIF, you can still request syncs manually without approval after DIF
<micahg> StevenK: Ubuntu FF in 2 weeks
<StevenK> micahg: If it's just a bug fix release and doesn't include any features, it doesn't require an FFe
<micahg> StevenK: says there's enhancements...
<MTecknology> install -m 644 -D lal.1.gz ${DESTDIR}/${PREFIX}/share/man/man1/lal.1.gz
<MTecknology> -D should create the directory if it doesn't exist, right?
<persia> Yes
<MTecknology> it doesn't
<slytherin> MTecknology: AFAIK, no.
<MTecknology> install: accessing `/usr/local/share/man/man1/lal.1.gz': Not a directory
<persia> It should, from the manpage
<persia> Ah, nevermind.  syntax.
<persia> Should be install -m 644 -D lal1.gz ${DESTDIR}/${PREFIX}/share/man/1
<slytherin> MTecknology: You can simply create a file debian/package.manpages and add the name of manpage file in it. Then dh_installman will take care of the rest.
<persia> slytherin: This is an *upstream* makefile that's being constructed.
<slytherin> Oh. I thought it was rules file
<MTecknology> :D
<persia> Common mistake :)  I think MTecknology is off-topic, but it's worth kinda supporting upstreams.  We ought have a channel for that.
<MTecknology> persia: I actually submitted a lot of code for this project that is in there now; never saw the code until a week ago when I decided I want to package it :)
<MTecknology> persia: #ubuntu-upstream?
<MTecknology> persia: interesting is that it doesn't want to install; it doesn't throw errors - but the files don't seem to be there
<MTecknology> persia: install -m 644 -D lal.1.gz /usr/local/share/man/man1; that installs the file at man1 which makes man1 not a directory but the man page itself
<MTecknology> install -m 644 -D lal.1.gz /usr/local/share/man/man1/; doesn't work either
<MTecknology> eh - I'll look into it more tomorrow - g'night
<lifeless> MTecknology: install -m 644 -D lal.1.gz /usr/local/share/man/man1/lal.1.gz
<MTecknology> lifeless: if the directory doesn't exist that doesn't work though..
<MTecknology> lifeless: unless I screwed it up earlier....
<MTecknology> yup.....
<persia> lifeless: Hrm.  That's very confusing, but thanks for the correction.
<MTecknology> yup - I screwed it up prior
<MTecknology> thanks :D
<lifeless> no probs
<MTecknology> sleep!
<micahg> I seem to be having a problem with a locale in a control file
<micahg> the text is grabbel from the iso-codes xml file, but somehow it gets mangled from UTF8 to ISO-8801-15 (or whatever)
<micahg> *grabbed
<micahg> any ideas?
<breinera> is there a place where I can find out how to package a python program?  I followed the instructions giving during the Ubuntu Developer Week, but it didn't cover how to include images along with python files
<persia> breinera: Images meaning graphics?
<breinera> yes, I have two graphics that I want to include one for the background of the application and another for decoration
<persia> Well, there's two ways to do it.  Are you upstream, or just packaging?
<breinera> it's a personal program that I am packaging
<micahg> how can I make my shell use UTF8?
<persia> breinera: In that case, I'd recommend doing it in setup.py.
<persia> micahg: Easiest way is to operate in a UTF8 environment.  I tend to set system default.  Try running `touch 日本語のファイル`
<micahg> persia: I need to set it in a rules script
<persia> If that works, then your UTF8 works.  If not, fiddle with locale.
<persia> micahg: Why?  What's the build failure?
<micahg> for some reason, one of the character encodings isn't behaving when I grab the info
<micahg> it's using xpath to grab the locale info from the iso-codes xml
<persia> Hrm.  Dunno then :(
<micahg> but when xpath outputs, it's garbled
<micahg> I wanted to just force it in the control file to avoid environment issues if possible
<micahg> persia: does this command show up right?  xpath -e "//*[@iso_639_1_code=\"nb\"]/@name" /usr/share/xml/iso-codes/iso_639.xml
<micahg> or rather that name
<micahg> ah, I'm using the default locale
 * micahg thinks his system was messed up
<breinera> persia: thanks
<breinera> persia: is there a way to use a relative path inside my program, currently I have "pix = gtk.gdk.pixbuf_new_from_file_at_size ("./image/search.png", 24, 24);" but when I build the package and install it says it cannot find it, do I have to use absolute paths?
<persia> Unfortunately, I don't know the syntax for setup.py at all (maybe someone else does).
<persia> The other option is to do it in the packaging (with dh_install), but that's less portable to different distributions.
<breinera> persia: I got setup.py working it is a matter of the python program finding the images and whether I can use relative paths or absolute paths inside my program
<slytherin> breinera: What does the directory structure of installed package look like?
<breinera> the python programs are inside /usr/share/pyshare/PyAffinity and the images are inside /usr/share/pyshared/PyAffinity/image and finally the executable program is inside /usr/bin
<breinera> what I think is happening is when it sees "./image/search.png" it is looking where the executable file is located (/usr/bin) and not where the python files are located (/usr/share/pyshared/PyAffinity)
<zooko> Whoo! Tahoe-LAFS v1.6 is released!
<breinera> thanks for everyone's help, just going to use absolute paths
<slytherin> Is anyone aware of any ebook reader using Debian/Ubuntu as OS?
<al-maisan> Hello there! Currently working on bug #225151.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225151 in soyuz "Please add support for .orig.tar.bz2" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225151
<al-maisan> I understand Debian source package format version 1 may not have bz2 orig tar balls
<al-maisan> but version 3 may
<al-maisan> is there a Debian source package format version 2?
<al-maisan> If yes: may a version 2 source package contain a bz2 orig tar ball?
<al-maisan> Is this documented anywhere?
<geser> man dpkg-source
<geser> it describes a v2 format but I have never seen it in use
<al-maisan> geser: thank you very much!
<directhex> v2, commonly known as "wig and pen", was never fully supported anywhere
<slytherin> al-maisan: .bz2 was not supported before version 3.
<randomaction> Hmm, I believe I *did* get uploads of tar.bz2 accepted: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/gpe-bluetooth/0.56-3ubuntu1
<directhex> format 1.0 supported tar.bz2, but DAK did not accept them
<directhex> and having divergence between soyuz and dak in terms of package support would be ungood
<slytherin> hmm, I need to read properly before I speak.
<al-maisan> well, according to slangasek's comment (#7) in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/225151 there are debian packages that fail to sync at present due to .orig.tar.bz2 files
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 225151 in soyuz "Please add support for .orig.tar.bz2" [High,Triaged]
<randomaction> it's probably only a problem during syncs
<slytherin> randomaction: We are talking about the time when source format 3 was not supported.
<al-maisan> I was wondering whether the packages that slangasek referes to are version 3 packages
<al-maisan> in any case this seems to be a package sync (as opposed to a package upload) issue
<randomaction> al-maisan: comment #6 there probably points out the real problem
<al-maisan> randomaction: ack
<|xaka|> hi all! what i should do if i need cleanup pyc (compiled Python files) files after package removing? what is the better way?
<feuloren> Are there packages for babl-0.1 in lucid ?
<randomaction> |xaka|: doesn't python-support handle it?
<|xaka|> randomaction: nope, because it's my theme package which uses KID templates. kid files automatically compiles to pyc at runtime
<randomaction> |xaka|: I think you should clean up in a postrm script then
<randomaction> feuloren: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/babl
<feuloren> that's strange, there's nothing for 0.1 and launchpad tell me "The source babl - 0.1.2-1 is already accepted in ubuntu/lucid and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution" when I upload to my ppa
<randomaction> this means you already have this version in your PPA and can't upload it again
<|xaka|> is it possible to know package name in prerm script?
<|xaka|> or it should be hardcoded?
<slytherin> |xaka|: Why do you need to know package name?
<|xaka|> to find list of installed files, then convert names from *.kid -> *.pyc and remove *.pyc
<|xaka|> because *.pyc is the garbage
<slytherin> |xaka|: Can you just do 'find /package/install/path -name *.pyc|xargs rm -rf'?
<|xaka|> too hardcoded way :) i want more elegant if it's possible
<slytherin> |xaka|: the postrm is specific to package. So I don't see a problem with hardcoding the path
<feuloren> randomaction: my ppa is empty https://launchpad.net/~florent-thevenet/+archive/florent-thevenet
<randomaction> feuloren: I think you should ask in #launchpad about this
<hakaishi> Hello everyone -^_^-  I need one more advocation for qt-shutdown-p. Would anyone please look at qt-shutdown-p and perhaps advocate it? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/qt-shutdown-p
<hakaishi> * one more "advocate" (is what I meant...)
<menesis> where can I see the NEW queue? I was told that some of my packages were uploaded, how can I verify that?
<persia> launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue
<menesis> thanks
<mok0> persia, what time is the meeting today?
<mok0> Ah 15 UTC
<ScottK> ~15 minutes, right?
<geser> yes, hopefully the sprint folks are already awake
<mok0> 14 minutes now...
<mok0> I going over there to grab a good seat
<spwelton> OK, so i managed to get my code built 'mostly' properly for REVU, but it still reports a few errors... Most of them are due to the maintainer field having my name in it.. I know I should put the MOTU in there, but what e-mail do I use, and do I need to mark the changelog as NMU, as lintian suggests?
<ScottK> NMU is Debian only.  So no, but it suggests some other error.
<randomaction> version number should be UPSTREAMVERSION-0ubuntu1
<randomaction> Maintainer should be Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<randomaction> XSBC-Original-Maintainer should be you
<spwelton> ok, what if this is a new package? I made a launchpad bug and 'closed' it in the changelog
<spwelton> so my version is 0.4, it should be 0.4~0ubuntu1 ?
<randomaction> dash, not tilde
<spwelton> whoops
<spwelton> 0.4-0ubuntu1
<spwelton> and how do i fix this error: This package has no debian/watch file or get-orig-source rule.
<spwelton> i assume i need to create debian/watch, but what goes in it?
<ScottK> spwelton: See man uscan
<spwelton> hrmm, i don't have a man page for that
<spwelton> i'll check the web
<spwelton> hahaha.... I wasn't ssh'd into my dev box... that's why i didn't have the man page
<persia> spwelton: manpages.ubuntu.com can also help you find any missing ones :)
<spwelton> :) I've got it now that I'm on the right computer! haha
<spwelton> ok I ran uscan on my directory here, and it didn't add a watch file.. am I doing this wrong?
<micahg> spwelton: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#Creating and Using a debian/watch File
<spwelton> ok, and I use the ubuntu name and e-mail here, too, right?
<randomaction> in watch file? no
<spwelton> ok
<spwelton> also, should I be using the URL from my REVU page in the watch file? I don't understand where it would get previous versions if there are no versions of this program published...
<persia> spwelton: You need to construct the watch file manually.  Once complete, you can use it to check or download upstream sources.
<persia> spwelton: The URL in the watch file should reference the upstream release site.
<spwelton> so if the only place this has ever been published is in my PPA and on REVU, where would that be?
<persia> Heh.  Do you have any upstream project registration, for instance on launchpad or sourceforge?
<spwelton> no, I don't believe I do
<spwelton> I mean, I have a PPA on launchpad, but that's it
<persia> OK.  You'll want to register some project on some open-source hosting site to track bugs, etc.
<persia> While you may be offering it to Ubuntu, it may also be adopted by other distributions, etc. and there should be a place to coordinate upstream issues vs. issues observed in Ubuntu.
<spwelton> ah ok, so I should make a page for it then... okay that would explain why something seemed to be missing
<rhpot1991> persia: ok I did some tests on that lib, the GUI does require a .so in place :(
<persia> rhpot1991: nm declares a direct dependency, or the app reports a problem?
<rhpot1991> persia: the app reports a problem when you launch
<rhpot1991> nm said there was no dependency
<rhpot1991> so at this point should I do that in -dev and depend on that, or symlink in my lib package?
<rhpot1991> I can report the issue to upstream when I submit the soname patch, but I don't think its something that will get fixed before the FF
<persia> rhpot1991: The app needs to be patched not to check.  That's a bug.
<persia> It's probably a way that upstream is trying to solve the same issues that SONAMEs are usually used to solve :)
<rhpot1991> persia: I'll try to dig in the source and see if I can find that, think we can have a fallback plan if  I can't get it patched?  I'd really like to get this done for lucid
<persia> rhpot1991: The fallback plan would be to try to document why it's required, and get someone (who understands the side effects better than I) to review the way it's implemented to make sure it won't break stuff.
<rhpot1991> persia: I'm pinging someone from upstream to see if they can point me in the right direction
<persia> Good luck :)
<rhpot1991> thanks, hopefully it goes betterr than asking them why there is no SONAME data :)
<persia> Also, I strongly encourage you to ask questions generally.  I think you ended up trying to catch me initially because I've read the library packaging guide, and written many kilobytes of interpretation in this channel, but I'm not necessarily the best person to explain or investigate the subtle corners of why the policy is as it is.
<spwelton> ok, does it look like i set this page up properly? I ran bzr push lp:..... and it completed just fine, but I don't see my code on there
<spwelton> https://launchpad.net/eggtimer
<ScottK> spwelton: Questions for how to make a LP project work are better asked in #launchpad.
<kklimonda> Is there a way to use merge-upstream when directory in the upstream tarball is missing version?
<spwelton> ok
<rhpot1991> persia: well I was working with someone else behind the scenes and heard you know your libs, thats why I pinged you outright, but good point
<persia> Sure, but I can't be here as many hours as I'd like :)
<persia> And even when I'm around, sometimes I'm laggy or distracted.
<slangasek> al-maisan: they are version 3 packages, yes
<rhpot1991> persia: for the record you've helped me out a ton here, gotten me over most of my issues
<al-maisan> slangasek: OK .. jelmer is on the bug .. so it should be resolved in a few days.
<slangasek> ok, great :)
<persia> rhpot1991: I just feel bad because sometimes I see you looking for me, and I haven't gotten back to you for 50-100 Ksec, and I know someone else would have had a faster answer.
<rhpot1991> persia: no problem, I tend to ping and run sometimes too
<rhpot1991> pretty sure that issue is coming from this in the makefile: L../../libhdhomerun -lhdhomerun
<rhpot1991> also thats the unpatched version so it should read -L/usr/lib -lhdhomerun
 * rhpot1991 double checks that
<lifeless> persia: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/xorg-server/+bug/516123
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 516123 in xorg-server "xvfb does not support randr" [Undecided,New]
<spwelton> OK, so i managed to get my package on REVU down to one common lintian error, anyone car to take a look? :D :D http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/eggtimer
<persia> lifeless: Cool!  Thanks.
<lifeless> persia: I'm poking at glx now
<persia> Excellent!
<lifeless> and about to upload a xorg-server with my patch
<zooko> Folks: how do I go about submitting Tahoe-LAFS v1.6 for inclusion in Lucid?
<zooko> Ubuntu currently has Tahoe-LAFS v1.5. Debian doesn't have it yet.
<zooko> I'm the upstream maintainer.
<randomaction> zooko: open a bug, post a .diff.gz there, give a link to original tarball, subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<zooko> randomaction: what is the .diff.gz?
<randomaction> one of the files that constitute a source package
<Laney> who maintains it in Debian?
<Laney> oh, nobody
<kamalmostafa> What's the name of that tool that determines whether a package name is already in use?
<randomaction> apt-get?
<zooko> randomaction: I mean, it is a diff between what and what?
<maco> rmadison?
<rmunn> So I've been working for a couple days on packaging python-nltk (http://www.nltk.org/), get on Launchpad to file a needs-packaging report, and find https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/514936 has already been filed. Looking at that package, I think mine is probably better (more work done on debian/copyright, for instance). What should I do: take over the bug report? Who should I contact besides the original reporter about this?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 514936 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] nltk (Natural Language Toolkit)" [Wishlist,In progress]
<kamalmostafa> No, its neither apt-get nor rmadison... Given a "proposed" new package name, this tool queries multiple different open-source hosting sites, to determine whether some package already exists by that name.   I used it a couple weeks ago after learning about it (here, I think) but now don't remember what it was called.
<kamalmostafa> Found it...  It is "Namecheck".
<randomaction> zooko: technically, it is a diff between upstream distribution and packaged software; it's part of the source package along with original tarball and .dsc file
<kamalmostafa> s/Namecheck/namecheck/
<zooko> randomaction: okay, got it.
<zooko> So I'll copy the diff.gz that was used for Tahoe-LAFS v1.5 packaging and see if anything in it needs to be changed for v1.6.
<Laney> rmunn: well, the person is actively working on it so it would be pretty off for someone to take over
<Laney> maybe you could privately mail your improvements
<randomaction> zooko: actually, the diff from 1.5 is kinda strange, it looks like the original tarball contains debian/ directory
<randomaction> kamalmostafa: wow, namecheck is nice
<kamalmostafa> randomaction: Yes, but its own name is just so... "generic"!  ;-)
 * randomaction runs namecheck on itself, just for the fun of it
<kamalmostafa> randomaction:  Well that's just silly!:   The name 'namecheck' doesn't appear to be in use.
<zooko> randomaction: here's the upstream source: http://allmydata.org/trac/tahoe/browser
<zooko> There is a misc/debian directory.
<randomaction> What I find really strange is that the tarballs at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tahoe-lafs/1.5.0-0ubuntu1 and http://pypi.python.org/packages/source/a/allmydata-tahoe/ are different
<persia> Was there a repack?  If not, that ought be sorted (even with a +reallyX upload).
<randomaction> diff show deletion of binaries, addition of debian/ directory and some random changes
<randomaction> s/show/shows/
<randomaction> zooko: was version 1.6 already released?
<zooko> randomaction: yes! We released v1.6 last night. And it rocks!
<blueyed> I've messed up a package by (apparently) "bzr merge-upstream" with a orig.tar which contained a debian directory (which was the previous one from diff.gz). How do I get this straight again? Also, how does the "upstream" branch for bzr-builddeb work. How can I switch to it?
<blueyed> you can see it in lp:ubuntu/popfile
<micahg> \sh: dojo is in debian and migrated to testing
<arand> The reason of tor:s demise in the ubuntu repos was due to lack of a motu and or tor devs being a bit peeved by the update/security lag tor had in ubuntu repos?
<ahe> could someone take a look at my package http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/rubyripper please?
<breinera> I have a project hosted on launchpad and I just built the dsc, deb, changes, and tar.gz files, and I was wondering how I upload them to launchpad
<breinera> do I need to store them in a PPA?
<ChogyDan> breinera: yeah, you can upload the source to a ppa, then people can install the ppa as a repo
<breinera> currently the project page says "The project does not have any download files.", how do I go about linking my ppa to this project, then?
<randomaction> breinera: #launchpad is a better place for your question
<breinera> oh, thanks
<Odd-rationale> rmunn: I'm here too, if you need anything. :)
<rmunn> Odd-rationale: Thanks
<Philip5> hi guys! what's the best way to solve it when i want to add a binary file (a .png) to a package so the diff from the original source doesn't complain?
<Philip5> i was thinking that i have seen png files turned into unicode or something but am not sure how to get it into the build in that case
<Philip5> any pointers to a howto or docs on this?
<Laney> Philip5: you want uuencode and uudecode
<Laney> or source format 3.0
<Philip5> which is best?
<Laney> i couldn't say
<sebner> hi Laney :)
<Philip5> do i encode the file to png in debian/rules if i go by usinging uuencode/uudecode?
<Laney> hiya sebner
<Laney> you uuencode it in debian/ yourself
<Laney> and then uudecode in rules
<Philip5> Laney: ok, thanks... i'll just read about how the thing works :)
<crimsun> 49
<crimsun> bah, sorry
<Philip5> Laney: it worked like a charm! thanks again
<Laney> no worries (don't forget to remove the decoded file in clean)
<Philip5> i will :)
<kamalmostafa> Today james_w ran my sync request for 'libexplain'.  The sync seems to have worked fine, but I received two robo-emails from Ubuntu Installer <archive@ubuntu.com> a couple minutes apart:  The first message says that libexplain 0.19.D001-1 was "Accepted".  The second message says "Rejected.  The source libexplain - 0.19.D001-1 is already accepted in ubuntu/lucid ...".   What's that all about?   (Is this a motu question or a launc
<james_w> hi kamalmostafa, sorry for the noise, there's nothing to worry about
<kamalmostafa> james_w: okay no problem...  I saw nothing...  ;-)
<kamalmostafa> james_w: and thanks for the sync btw.
<james_w> np
#ubuntu-motu 2010-02-03
<stochastic> does anyone have time to do a REVU: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/swh-lv2
<kamalmostafa> The 'debchange' script (dch) in Karmic's devscripts package does not think "lucid" is a valid distribution, so it whines at me accordingly.  Is there any reason why Karmic's debchange couldn't include "lucid"?   Should I force Lucid's whole devscripts package onto my Karmic development system?
<persia> kamalmostafa: Ignore the error or work in a chroot :)
<persia> kamalmostafa: Extra points for submitting the patch to make sure that doesn't happen for lucid as soon as the name for lucid+1 is announced.
<JontheEchidna> shouldn't enabling karmic-backports fix the issue? I believe that's what has happened in all previous releases
 * JontheEchidna comments and runs, off to watch Lost
<persia> Well, that usually fixes it, but fixing it pre-release is better :)
<kamalmostafa> JontheEchidna: wait... Lost!?  Oh, not my timezone yet (whew!)
 * micahg has backports enabled and doesn't see the fix
<kamalmostafa> persia: its certainly easy enough to work around -- I guess I was really wondering if everyone else bumps into this annoyance or if there's a more "proper" way to set up my environment.
<JontheEchidna> kamalmostafa: just the recap show, the premiere is in an hour
<kamalmostafa> JontheEchidna: Okay, as long as I've got at least 108 minutes.
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<kklimonda> what are the options of creating daily builds for ppa?
<kklimonda> bzr builder is one
<micahg> kklimonda: https://edge.launchpad.net/drobotik
<kklimonda> micahg: right - the evil script I couldn't get to work in the past ;)
<kklimonda> but I guess it's time to try it again
<kklimonda> are backports enabled for ppa builds?
<RAOF> kklimonda: They are if you enable in the “PPA Details” section of your ppa.
<kklimonda> right, I've just thought of that
<kklimonda> fta: what is the workflow with your scripts for daily builds? I have no idea how it works..
<solarkennedy> I need some help, I'm building my own version of a package (bind9) using the standard apt-get source bind9; etc
<solarkennedy> But the package from security is trying to upgrade over my version
<solarkennedy> even though (I think) apt-get source got the patched version
<solarkennedy> What can I do to make my version take priority over the one from security?
<jacob> ffffffuuuuuuu-
<jacob> sorry, wrong channel. carry on.
<suji11> Hi, anyone advocate/review my package http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/iok
<angelabad> Hi, can anyone review pidgin-embeddedvideo? Embedded video is a GTK+ plugin for pidgin. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/pidgin-embeddedvideo
<randomaction> suji11: I found a number of lintian errors/warnings in iok, see REVU page
<Laney> randomaction: are you somehow interested in Agda?! :)
<randomaction> not really, I'm working on uninstallable packages
<Laney> blast
<Laney> do you have an easy to read list?
<Laney> i'll look at the haskell stuff
<randomaction> http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/debcheck/debcheck.py?dist=lucid&list=universe-only-relationship-Depends&arch=i386
<Laney> oh that's not bad at all
<randomaction> there are many haskell packages that FTBFS because dh_haskell doesn't exist anymore
<Laney> sure
<Laney> there will be a haskell transition before long
<randomaction> from what I researched, it was a simple wrapper around dh_haskell_*, so it's going to be easy to fix
<randomaction> if it's not done in Debian
<Laney> it is
<|xaka|> anybody can tell me know to build cross-dependens packages? A -> B, B -> C, C -> A?
<Laney> |xaka|: don't
<|xaka|> but how ubuntu guys did it?
<randomaction> Laney: I hope I didn't break much by syncing agda
<Laney> randomaction: no, not at all. I was looking at doing it
<Laney> I just uploaded the Agda standard library to Debian and am laying the groundwork for that
 * Laney . o O ( Dear Santa, please bring Soyuz binNMU support for Christmas, he's been a really very good boy )
<randomaction> ah, so we do -build1 uploads just because it doesn't support binNMUs?
<Laney> well binNMUs a la Debian aren't really what I mean, but yeah
<jetienne> debchange warning: new version (0.05) is less than the current version number (0.05). <- from a debchange :)
<Laney> I want to avoid having to do a manual sourceful upload
<Laney> although tbh, most of this Haskell transition could be done with syncs as packages are getting new uploads to Debian
<Laney> . o O ( Dear Soyuz, please let me schedule actions with a wanna-build like syntax )
<jetienne> q. in a dh_make, it propose a init.d.ex and a init.d.lsb.ex, which one is the prefered one .?
<jetienne> ok init.d.ex it will be ;)
<mok0> Anyone know of a way to determine geolocation by IP?
<Rhonda> I forgot what option I could use for the translations.launchpad.net page to have more than 10 items per page?
<randomaction> mok0: whois?
<mok0> randomaction: doesn't that just give you who registered the ip numbeR?
<randomaction> Rhonda: batch
<randomaction> mok0: that's right; do you need finer results?
<Rhonda> randomaction: Thanks!
<mok0> randomaction: yes
<mok0> randomaction: For example http://www.melissadata.com/Lookups/iplocation.asp lets you look up where you are
<mok0> ... well any IP
<mok0> I was just wondering if that could be done by any of the standard tools we have in Linux
<mok0> randomaction: It's different from whois, that only finds the organization that has registered the ip address
<randomaction> mok0: well, for my IP it gives results correct to 700 km, while whois lets you track me down within 2 km :)
<mok0> randomaction: heh
<mok0> randomaction: perhaps you have registered your own IP?
<randomaction> nope, it's an ISP local to this part of the city
<mok0> randomaction: well, I can't say how that geolocator works, that's what I'm trying to find out :-)
<mok0> randomaction: I presume the ISP has to submit information somewhere
<randomaction> http://www.outflux.net/blog/archives/2010/01/24/google-is-wardriving/
<randomaction> ^^ was on Planet Ubuntu recenlty
<mok0> randomaction: interesting. Well the data is out there somewhere
<mok0> randomaction: you'd think there is some service like whois or dns that could be queried
<randomaction> I'd think that's all there is
<mok0> randomaction: hm, kees has a script on his site that might be *exactly* what I'm looking for
<mok0> randomaction: woot, it works
<randomaction> is this a Google service?
<mok0> randomaction: yes
<mok0> randomaction: actually, it works by MAC address not IP
<mok0> randomaction: I have to figure out how to change the script
<jetienne> http://www.outflux.net/blog/archives/2010/01/24/google-is-wardriving/ <- tell this guys about geoip-like services
<paissad> hi all, is this channel for helping about creating .deb packages for a possible later upload in ubuntu repositories ?
<dooooomi> mok0: i made the changes to the klick package as you suggested. i've also uploaded the frontend gtklick (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/gtklick)
<mok0> dooooomi: OK, I'll take a look
<dooooomi> mok0: thanks!
<iulian> paissad: Yes.
<randomaction> paissad: yes, among other things
<paissad> iulian, randomaction ok thanks
<mok0> dooooomi: I submitted my review. Ping me later I have to be afk for a while
<mok0> dooooomi: will take a look at gtkklikc later
<alkisg> Urm... I issued this command: `bzr mv menus/ src`
<alkisg> ...hoping to move the menus directory into the src directory. It did, but all the files in the menus directory were gone. Could someone explain me if that's normal?
<_stink_> new-ish to packaging, and here's something i don't get: i hear that a benefit of pbuilder is that you don't have to install all those -dev packages on your machine.  but if i have to debuild first to get the .dsc file to send to pbuilder, and debuild needs all those -dev packages, how am i avoiding installing them on my machine?  am i misunderstanding something?
<Laney> you run debuild -S
<_stink_> ah! hah, thanks
<_stink_> duh me
<_stink_> :)
<geser> _stink_: but you still might need some build-depends installed, like debhelper
<Laney> yes, those needed for the clean: target
<feuloren> hi, I have a long question about packages names and dependencies :
<feuloren>  current version of babl is lucid is 0.0.22 and package's name is libbabl-0.0-0; many packages have dependencies against it,   but the new upstream release is 0.1.2 so package's name should be changed to libbabl-0.1-0; if one change the name of this package, is there a need to repackage all the packages that depends on it ?
<_stink_> Laney: geser: thanks!
<geser> feuloren: probably only to rebuild (if the API didn't change)
<Rhonda> feuloren: Why do you think that package's name should be changed to libbabl-0.1-0? The upstream release version has nothing to do with it, that's API/ABI versions in the package name, not upstream versions.
<geser> feuloren: how does upstream call the library (the .so file) itself?
<Rhonda> feuloren: As long as the upstream release 0.1.2 hasn't changed the backwards compatibility it should be fine.
<feuloren> geser, Rhonda : ok, i thought package's name should match the upstream version of the package
<Rhonda> Not really, no. :)
<Rhonda> package versions should match upstream versions. :)
<geser> library package names match the upstream library naming and so-version
<hakaishi> Hi everyone! Anyone up to advocate for qt-shutdown-p? (I just need one more advocate) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/qt-shutdown-p
<bddebian> Heya gang
<zooko> kirkland: I enjoyed reading your interview. I hadn't noticed that the interviewer talked about Tahoe-LAFS last time I spoke to you.
<sebner> huhu bddebian :)
<bddebian> Heya sebner
<hyperair> persia: how does one apply for MOTUship these days?
<Rhonda> hyperair:   * common/usr/bin/sw-repair-set.sh:
<Rhonda>      - loose repair case for exim4.
<Rhonda>      - add Enta and Sysa in another case.
<Rhonda> eeks, wrong paste. :)
<Rhonda> hyperair: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU should have the relevant informations. :)
<hyperair> Rhonda: thanks.
<hyperair> Rhonda: is it up to date?
<hyperair> Rhonda: afaik it used to be through the MC, but i have no idea about the state of the MC currently
<Rhonda> I would hope so. If you find something outdated feel free to fix it. :)
<hyperair> Rhonda: it's outdated.
<hyperair> Rhonda: but i have no idea what's the up to date information, which is why i'm asking.
<randomaction> hyperair: apply to DMB
<hyperair> randomaction: how?
<hyperair> randomaction: what are the procedures?
<randomaction> let me find a link; they voted on the procedure just yesterday
<Rhonda> hyperair: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoard is outdated then, too?
<randomaction> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoard/ApplicationProcess
 * Laney hopes this build isn't stuck
<Rhonda> Ah, doesn't seem to be. :)
<Laney> that doesn't mention MOTU
<randomaction> hmm, it doesn't mention MOTU
<kreuter> howdy, #ubuntu-motu.  where do I put upstart init files in a debian/ directory so that dh_installinit will find them?  (or, alternatively, how do I tell dh_installinit what files to use?)
<Laney> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers says that MOTU is still a delegated team
<Laney> persia (or other MC member): can you shed any light on how to apply for MOTU currently?
 * hyperair sighs. whatever happened to succession plans prior to dissolving?
<Laney> jpds, nhandler: ^^^ ?
<Laney> kreuter: look at the manpage
<Laney> it's really very clear
<kreuter> oh.  oops.  I was looking at the manpage on the wrong host.  sorry for the noise.
<sebner> hyperair for MOTU \o/
<hyperair> sebner: thanks =)
<geser> Laney: the wiki page with the ApplicationProcess should also apply to MOTU for now (it's based on the MC process)
<Laney> geser: The UbuntuDevelopers page still lists MOTU as a delegated team. Is that no longer true?
<Laney> (because it then says "# Review the requirements for the specific team of interest, and apply to that team for membership")
<geser> MOTU still exists, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specs/LucidMOTU got approved on the last DMB meeting (without the MC part), the future of the MC is to be discussed/decided within MOTU
<Laney> delegated for the purpose of developer applications, that is
<Laney> and wiki/MOTU still talks abot the MC
<geser> it's not yet decided what powers the MC will have (at least it's not very clear to me)
<Laney> so I don't see how MOTUs are supposed to apply currently
<geser> I guess nobody will remove the parts about MC without knowing if MC comes back or not
<geser> s/will/want/
<Laney> I'll just mail the list(s)
<geser> some parts about MOTU/ MC is still in motion and not finally settled yet
<geser> mok0 proposed to expand "MOTU" to "Masters of the Unknown" :)
<sebner> geser: I'm wondering if there is finally a schedule about making this decisions as this is going on since months already
<sebner> lol
<geser> sebner: what kind of decision? MOTU will stay, this got decided (the spec approved)
<geser> what happens to MC is to be decided by MOTU
<sebner> geser: also after archive-reorg?
<geser> yes
<sebner> geser: what happened to per package upload rights?
<Laney> PPU = DMB
<Laney> this is clear
<Laney> I just don't see who decides MOTU applications
<Laney> in the middle of composing the mail now
<randomaction> FWIW, DMB did review one MOTU nomination yesterday
<geser> for now the DMB does it (there are two applications carried over from the MC to the DMB)
<Laney> (at the very least the wiki needs to clarify this)
<ripps> Does anybody know how to stop pbuilder after it's done building so I can inspect the environment?
<geser> ripps: setup a hook
<ripps> geser: like what?
<hyperair> geser: so is the procedure the same? just add yourself to the meeting agenda and mail the list?
<Laney> there is an example on the wiki
<Laney> but you should name it BXXX instead of CXXX, I think
<geser> hyperair: yes
<hyperair> geser: okay, thanks =)
<randomaction> ripps: manpage describes --hookdir option
<hyperair> now i need to continue looking for endorsements..
<Laney> or use the FTBFS hook and hax debian/rules to make the build always fail
<geser> ripps: /usr/share/doc/pbuilder/examples/C10shell but save it as B10shell (or any other number)
<ripps> geser: ah thanks, I had C10shell, I just didn't know how to execute it at the right time.
<Laney> C hooks are executed on failures
<geser> ripps: man pbuilder; it describes the different kind of hooks (A till G)
 * jdong wonders what these flame icons are on launchpad bugs
<jdong> is it... a popularity metric?
<geser> bug heat
<jdong> grrreat :)
<geser> but it's bugged
<hyperair> i haven't seen any of them heat up though
<jdong> now all we need are avatars and thumbs-up/down logos!
<hyperair> yeah, it's bugged. =p
<jdong> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gedit/+bug/276094
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 276094 in gedit "gedit uses %100 CPU when opening a file in /var/lib/dpkg/info/" [Low,Fix released]
<jdong> obviously more than jus the CPU is getting hot
<geser> hyperair: look at nspluginwrapper, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+bugs
<hyperair> geser: wow. we've got a 4-flame one!
<hyperair> =O
<randomaction> jdong: http://blog.launchpad.net/bug-tracking/bug-heat
<jdong> randomaction: ah, good to know :)
<geser> hyperair: another one: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse-plugins/+bug/429322, there the duplicate list is longer then the comments
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 429322 in seahorse-plugins "seahorse-agent assert failure: ERROR:iop-profiles.c:606:IOP_generate_profiles: assertion failed: (obj && (obj->profile_list == NULL) && obj->orb)" [High,Confirmed]
<hyperair> lol
<hyperair> that's pretty hilarious =p
<Laney> that bug times out
 * Laney strokes Launchpad
<jpds> How I learnt to stop worrying and LOVE the Launchpad.
<Rhonda> Has someone the link handy for where the difference in versioning between Debian and Ubuntu packages are listed?
<Rhonda> Like, which packages are in sync, which need sync, which contain patches and so on?
<Laney> do you mean multidistrotools?
<Rhonda> No clue if I mean that before I've seen it. :)
<Laney> Rhonda: If so, http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/
 * Laney was getting the link
<Rhonda> I think that might be something, thanks.
<Laney> UDD carries all this as well
<Laney> if you want to create your own reports
<Rhonda> Ah, cool!
<Rhonda> Thanks for _that_ information, that will be extremely helpful, hopfully. :)
<Laney> I believe part of the vision was to obsolete MDT with UDD :)
<Rhonda> thus the U ;)
<Rhonda> Ah, that compares squeeze and not sid …
<StevenK> Because that's where we are pulling from by default this cycle
<Rhonda> Yes, figured that. Unfortunately ejabberd won't be able to transition to squeeze and I was searching for it on that page and didn't find it. ;)
<StevenK> We are happy to sync from unstable, but that needs to be requested
<StevenK> (And ACKed, if you're no core-dev/motu)
<Rhonda> Got already. ;)
<Rhonda> But I was just searching for a known pattern in the page that I know of.
<Laney> Rhonda: I made a (really bad) script that uses UDD to compare sid and lucid
<Laney> alioth: ~laney-guest/udd.pl
<Laney> it just does it for reverse build deps of ghc6, but you get the idea
<Rhonda> Laney: I am thinking of doing something like this, at least for the pkg-games team maintained packages: http://backports.deb.at/lenny-backports/ :)
<Laney> yes, that would be very easy
<Rhonda> Wait. .pl?
<Rhonda> How did you manage to get CGI working on alioth?
<Laney> it's not CGI
<StevenK> It's a script to snarf, chmod +x, and run
<Laney> correct
<Rhonda> And it gives me 404
<Rhonda> Oh
<Laney> I mean in my home directory, sorry
<Rhonda> Right. :)
<Rhonda> I thought you meant http://alioth/~laney-guest/ :)
<Laney> yeah, ambiguous statements
<Rhonda> Like I have my http://alioth.debian.org/~rhonda-guest/stable-RC.php page. :)
<sebner> Laney: I'm wondering about perl being so popular for such things
<Rhonda> sebner: Because it's less prone to errors than php?
<sebner> Rhonda: what about python, ruby, bash?
<StevenK> I daresay bash is unsuitable
<sebner> yeah right ^^
<StevenK> And what about them, it was written by Laney by the language that was most suitable for them to use ...
<Rhonda> sebner: perl offers through the AptPkg module some sweet comparison functions.
<StevenK> Except that AptPkg is a pile of segfaulting crap. Sometimes.
<sebner> StevenK: sure, I don't have a problem with that. I just noticed that a lot stuff in this area is written in perl
<Rhonda> sebner: And I don't speak python or ruby, neither know wether they would offer similar functionality. And bash … well. bash. It's tough to do proper processing in bash, at least IMHO.
<Laney> sebner: because I considered it to be the best for a quick hacky script to get the list I needed
<Rhonda> StevenK: Never had a single one, to be honest.
<Laney> Rhonda: and UDD offers some SQL functions to do version comparisons
<Laney> debversion_*
<StevenK> Rhonda: Use it on an arch that isn't i386 or amd64
<Laney> I use it in the script :)
<Rhonda> Laney: Oh, right. Thanks for the rminder!
<Rhonda> StevenK: Like, powerpc? Am there. :)
<StevenK> Rhonda: Hmph. I've had it segfault on alpha and sparc
<Laney> I should have modelled SQL in Type Theory and written an Agda program to do it
<Rhonda> Heading home - thanks for the nice ideas and hints!
<kreuter> hello again, #ubuntu-motu.  I'm trying to get a package's upstart file installed.  I'm able to construct a .deb whose data.tar.gz contains the upstart file, but the file doesn't get into /etc/init when I install the .deb with "dpkg -i".  what am I doing wrong?
<kreuter> hm.  "dpkg -L" reports that the package contains the upstart file, too.
<abogani> Laney: upstream authors refused to fix it.
<Laney> find out what license the binaries are under
<Laney> if they have permission to redistribute in that form
<soren> kreuter: If it has existed before and you deleted it back then, installing the package again will not regenerate it.
<soren> kreuter: This is by design.
<soren> kreuter: dpkg will respect the admin's deletion of conffiles and not regenerate them on upgrades.
<kreuter> oh, of course.
<kreuter> it's been a while since I've used debianoids.
<geser> kreuter: there is an option to force dpkg to reinstall the file
<kreuter> right.
<abogani> Laney: I promise the last question: Where I can found instructions for create a .dfsg package (that is a oackage that recreate .orig and remove not DFSG compatible files) ?
<soren> --force-confnew
<soren> kreuter: dpkg -i --force-confnew file.deb
<soren> kreuter: ...ought to do it.
<geser> --force-confmiss should be better
<kreuter> thanks
<soren> geser: Right you are.
<geser> soren: btw have you some time to sponsor bug #511356?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 511356 in gnupg2 "Merge gnupg2 2.0.14-1 from Debian testing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511356
 * randomaction hopes to have bug 515092 sponsored some time
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 515092 in gpgme1.0 "Please merge gpgme1.0 1.2.0-1.2 (main) from Debian testing (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515092
<abogani> Anyone know where I can found instructions for create a .dfsg package (that is a package that recreate .orig and remove not DFSG compatible files - sorry I don't know if this a specific name) ?
<randomaction> abogani: try http://www.debian.org/doc/developers-reference/best-pkging-practices.html#bpp-origtargz
<soren> geser: Sure, I'll take a look.
<abogani> randomaction: Yeah! Exactly what I'm looking for! Thanks a lot!
<soren> geser: Oh, dear, it's one of those format 3.0 things.
<geser> soren: is that a problem?
<soren> geser: Only that I've never dealt with them before.
 * soren just does what he always did
<soren> geser: Looks good. /me uploads
<geser> soren: thanks
<soren> Err...
<soren> Whoops :)
<soren> There we go.
<MaximLevitsky> I have seen that ubuntu provides packages of latest kernels
<MaximLevitsky> It seems that they are at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<MaximLevitsky> But I need the source of these packages
<MaximLevitsky> Where I can download it
<MaximLevitsky> Basicly I need ubuntu kernel package of 2.6.33-rc6
<MaximLevitsky> As a kernel developer I never use kernel package
<MaximLevitsky> But I published my driver, and was asked to provide an ppa to users
<MaximLevitsky> I want to patch the 'ubuntu' kernel variant
<MaximLevitsky> but 10.4 seems to have only 2.6.32, right?
<geser> try asking in #ubuntu-kernel where the kernel guys are
<MaximLevitsky> geser: will try, thanks
<fta> kklimonda, which part of the README do you need me to clarify?
<kklimonda> fta: the workflow is to prepare two conf files, a debian/rules file with get-orig-source that fetches source from repository and then what? just running daily.sh [pocket]?
<fta> kklimonda, correct
<kklimonda> fta: then everything is clear - i've spent some time after sending you a message on that
<fta> could be manual, or in a crontab (then i advise -e to get a proper email rather than the default stdout in an ugly email from cron)
<fta> kklimonda, use lp:drobotik for the code, and lp:~fta/+junk/ppa-confs / https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+junk/ppa-confs for some real life examples
<alex_mayorga> Hello! Are sun JRE,JDK 1.6.0_18 in the horizon?
<geser> would that be the sun-java6 package? if yes, then it's gone for lucid
<alex_mayorga> geser, what would replace it?
<persia> openJDK6
<alex_mayorga> I'm on lucid and I still have it BTW
<alex_mayorga> and there's https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/sun-java6
<geser> alex_mayorga: if you have it installed, then apt (or other tools) don't force a removal from your system when it gets removed from the archive, but you can install it (or update) it anymore
<geser> doesn't the app you need sun-java6 for run with openjdk?
<alex_mayorga> geser, bug 477812
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 477812 in sun-java6 "Security update for Sun Java JRE 6: update 17" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/477812
<geser> alex_mayorga: the same applies for a (possible) update to _18. Someone from the community has to prepare updated packages.
<alex_mayorga> geser,  I might as well package it over the weekend if somebody holds my hand ;-)
<alex_mayorga> is this the right place?
<geser> yes, we can try to help you
<alex_mayorga> OK, thanks!
<randomaction> alex_mayorga: since this is a security update, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdatePreparation is probably something you need to bookmark :)
<kamalmostafa> I have always just ignored "W: out-of-date-standards-version 3.8.1 (current is 3.8.3)" while making bug fixes.  Now I'm packaging a new version of an upstream source tarball (by stuffing in the debian/ dir snarfed from the old Ubuntu version), and I get that warning as usual.   What's the process to resolve it?
<sebner> kamalmostafa: check what changes need to be done and bump it
<sebner> kamalmostafa: debian/control
<persia> Um, maybe?
<persia> Only bump Standards-Version for packages that are not maintained in Debian.  If Ubuntu has a different version, it's still not worth it.
<sebner> right
<kamalmostafa> sebner: I've merged the few documented code changes from ubuntu's and debian's previous versions -- but I don't know what the "standards-version" even implies really.
<sebner> kamalmostafa: it's debian packaging policy, but if the package is in Debian, really try to update/get it updated there
<geser> it's sort of a hint when the package was last checked to comply with current Debian policy
<randomaction> Debian policy evolves over time
<kamalmostafa> persia: This package (hamlib) is maintained in Debian.  Possibly relevant here is that the package has been orphaned.   My intent here is to package it for Debian actually.   So maybe there is value in "updating it to more recent standards compliance" -- but I don't know what that entails.
<Laney> read upgrading-checklist.txt.gz and do what you have to
<kamalmostafa> Laney: where's that file?
<persia> kamalmostafa: If you want to fix that stuff and update the standards version, organise a QA upload in Debian.  Otherwise, minimise the divergence.
<Laney> in the debian-policy package
 * randomaction just bumps it and reads lintian output after that
<sebner> heh
 * sebner reads the changelog of debian-policy package on p.d.o
<randomaction> persia: do Debian make QA uploads of new versions?
<kamalmostafa> well... is randomaction's method really viable?  Sounds like the path of least resistance.
<persia> randomaction: Not usually, because usually if anyone cares enough, that person adopts the package, but it can happen (usually only if required for some interesting transition when the package change is interesting, but the package remains uninteresting)
<kamalmostafa> persia: I'd be interested in at least *looking* at the divergence... if its a one line change to bring it up to standards, then worth doing, but if its a huge ugly thing then minimizing the divergence sounds more attractive.
<randomaction> persia: ok, that's how I imagined it - they must prefer to get a real maintainer
<kamalmostafa> actually, it looks like the future "real maintainer" might end up being me.
<persia> randomaction: It's always preferable to have a maintainer :)
<persia> kamalmostafa: If you're interested, go for it :)
<kamalmostafa> well, okay then my question really boils down to:  Am I *required* to update the standards version from 3.8.1 to 3.8.3, or is it my option here?
<kamalmostafa> or maybe... Will debian require it?
<persia> Debian will strongly encourage it.  Ubuntu will strongly discourage it, except for packages only in Ubuntu.
<kamalmostafa> persia: *sigh* :-)
<Laney> that's a clear answer
<Laney> "It depends on what you are doing"
<Laney> (it's really not that hard to do anyway)
<kamalmostafa> Okay, thanks everyone.  I will go examine the policy, and will try randomaction
<kamalmostafa> 's "just try it trick".
<kamalmostafa> Laney: Yes, I'm certainly not against trying it -- just wasn't sure even how to begin.  Thanks again for the pointers folks.
<randomaction> kamalmostafa: actually, the policy changes between 3.8.* version are not large
<jcfp> Laney: tx for sponsoring sab
<kamalmostafa> randomaction: that's what I imagined anyway -- just 0.0.2 difference can't be much, right? ;-)
<Laney> jcfp: you are welcome
<kamalmostafa> Re: hamlib debian standards version... That was easy!  I examined the checklist and found nothing applicable to hamlib between 3.8.1 and 3.8.3, so bumped it to 3.8.3 and lintian is happily silent.  Thanks again Laney, randomaction, persia, sebner, and geser.
<sebner> kamalmostafa: another hint. If you want to get it into Debian you already want to bump it to 3.8.4
<kamalmostafa> sebner: oh *now* you tell me!  ;-)   The checklist only lists up to 3.8.3.  Where do I find the 3.8.4 doc?
<Laney> yes, you should install debian-policy from *debian*
<sebner> kamalmostafa: that's why I said Debian. 3.8.4 is still in Debian Unstable and not yet synced to Ubuntu
<sebner> kamalmostafa: lintian might complain that 3.8.4 is too new (wanting 3.8.3) but you can safely ignore that
<kamalmostafa> Laney, sebner: Ah, got it.  Okay, I'll go fetch it from there.
<kamalmostafa> Laney, sebner: hmmm... but if my lintian isn't itself 3.8.4 compliant, it won't be able to actually warn about any 3.8.4 violations, right?
<Laney> right
<kamalmostafa> I would think it invalid to declare the package 3.8.4 compliant based on my lintian 3.8.3 results (even if I've visually examine the 3.8.4 rules)
<rhpot1991> if I open up a sponsorship request bug, should my bzr branch be ready to close it?
<ScottK> kamalmostafa: Lintian doesn't define 3.8.4 compliance.  Following the rules in 3.8.4 does.
<kamalmostafa> ScottK: Understood.  And now that I actually *look* at 3.8.4, the checklist changes from 3.8.3 are trivial and non-applicable to my package anyway.
<rhpot1991> if someone wants to take a look: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libhdhomerun/+bug/516762
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 516762 in libhdhomerun "[sponsor request] libhdhomerun update" [Undecided,New]
<rhpot1991> persia: since you have helped me in the past with this maybe you want to have a look ^
<sebner> kamalmostafa: that applies to 95% of the packages anyways
<persia> Any pbuilder users about?
<persia> Err, rather pbuilder-dist users, to be specific
<RAOF> Yes?
<persia> Cool.
 * RAOF needs to blog his pbuilder-on-tmpfs benchmarks still.
<persia> So, using pbuilder-dist, how to I create an i386 builder on an amd64 system?
<randomaction> persia: I won't claim expertise, but yes.
<randomaction> persia: whoops, I'm on i386
<persia> I'm mostly looking for usage information :)  I'm planning to try to port the stuff I just did to make mk-sbuild-lv create armel schroots to pbuilder.
<RAOF> I don't have an i386 chroot on hand, but from memory it's “pbuilder-dist lucid i386 create”
<cody-somerville> With my pbuilder setup, I would run: sudo ARCH=i386 pbuilder create
<persia> RAOF: OK.  Makes sense.  Thanks.
<RAOF> Or, rather, I'd have a pbuilder-lucid-i386 symlink to pbuilder-dist
<persia> So pbuilder-dist doesn't get called directly, but is symlinked?
<RAOF> You can call it directly, but it's more convenient to symlink it.  Then tab-autocomplete works better.
<persia> Makes sense.  That's why I asked for users :)
<persia> Now I just have to try to untangle the python so I can determine the conditions when I want to replace the call to debootstrap.
<Rhonda> What's ubuntu's stand with respect to regular menu files below /usr/share/menu and freedesktop files below /usr/share/applications?
<Rhonda> Are regular menu files hidden for Ubuntu?
<persia> Rhonda: There's lots of debate on the matter.
<persia> The menu files aren't shown by default, although available in a "Debian" menu if menu-xdg is installed.
<Rhonda> persia: see LP #511912, irssi is a textbased IRC client and I'm somewhat indifferent on adding a freedesktop file when the regular menu file is there …
<Takyoji> So I'm relatively new to packaging software; but am familiar with using Linux and bash, along with some general software development. Any recommendations as a starting point? (such as the PackagingGuide on the wiki, or the New Maintainer's Guide on Debian.org)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 511912 in irssi "Make a menu item for Irssi" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511912
<persia> Many, but not all, application have XDG desktop entries.  Some people believe this should be done upstream, and not in packaging, because of translations issues.  Others tend to just add them.
<persia> Rhonda: I'd suggest that 511912 is "wontfix" because it's a CLI client.  If you concur, I'm happy to so mark it.
<Rhonda> persia: I don't want to play stubborn wontfix games if it is against some guideline I am not aware of yet. :)
<persia> Not that I know about.  I'm one of the proponents of .desktop files for everything, but I don't really see the point of doing them for CLI apps.
 * Rhonda thanks persia :)
<Rhonda> I'll add at least the informations that installing menu-xdg will enable that part of the menu tree.
<persia> Sounds like a good plan :)
<randomaction> Takyoji: besides the two you mentioned, I'd recommend https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek0909/PkgFromScratch which was awesome at the time (maybe some links have died since then)
<Takyoji> alrighty
<Takyoji> Another question I have is: is there any listing for projects that need a package maintainer?
<persia> We don't have maintainers in Ubuntu.
<persia> There's a heap of packages that need a maintainer in Debian, and there's another heap of stuff that only exists in Ubuntu that we'd appreciate help maintaining.
<Takyoji> ahh
<persia> OK.  So I've patched pbuilder-dist to permit the architecture-switching I wanted, but I'm getting a bit confused looking at pbuilder itself.  Right now, DEBOOTSTRAP="debootstrap" appears to be defined in pbuilderrc, rather than in code.  Anyone have any suggestions as to how to dynamically select an alternate debootstrap implementation depending on HOST/TARGET architecture combinations?
<geser> have you tried setting it in the environment (export DEBOOTSTRAP)?
<persia> geser: I haven't.  Does that work?
<persia> As in, does a call like `DEBOOTSTRAP="echo" pbuilder-lucid-i386` print the right debootstrap command?
<persia> Err, `DEBOOTSTRAP="echo" pbuilder-lucid-i386 create`
<geser> hmm, probably not as pbuilderrc is sourced and overwrites those settings
<geser> an other idea might be to write the setting into a temp file and pass it through --configfile (I need to check the code if it's source after the global one)
<geser> or even easier: --debootstrap
<kirkland> zooko: cheers
<persia> geser: Ooh.  Excellent.  Thanks.
<persia> OK.  Now I'm ready for a tester.  Anyone have an i386 or amd64, use pbuilder-dist from ubuntu-dev-tools, and have time to test something?
<geser> sure, /me has amd64
<mok0> persia: Will an sbuilder do?
<persia> mok0: No.  I already make that case work.  Grab mk-sbuild-lv from bzr, and try --arch=armel
<persia> geser: Thanks.  Please install qemu-arm-static, and then try the bzr pbuilder-dist with armel as your target architecture.
<mok0> persia: what LP project?
<persia> mok0: lp:ubuntu-dev-tools
 * persia will upload the bundle if both pbuilder and sbuild support works, but otherwise wants to fix before uploading
<mok0> persia: ... and build any old package?
<persia> mok0: Sure, or run any old program (with schroot -p)
<persia> For best results, pick something not currently on the FTBFS list :)
<mok0> persia: mk-sbuild-lv failed :-(
<mok0> W: Failure trying to run: chroot /tmp/schroot-2KvyJk mount -t proc proc /proc
<persia> Why, and how?  It worked for me, but I didn't do lots of testing.
<mok0> A warning really
<persia> Are you running lucid?
<mok0> persia: karmic
 * persia hunts source
<mok0> persia: I only have one workstation for my work. I haven't dared to install lucid on it
<persia> heh.  Understood.
<persia> mok0: I don't see any differences in build-arm-chroot between karmic and lucid.  Does mk-sbuild-lv work with your native architecture?
<geser> persia: syntax error in line 317 (else if -> elif)
<mok0> persia: yes I had no problems making an amd64 sbuildier
<persia> geser: Thanks.  Fixing.
<persia> Oddly, both show correct with my syntax highlighting.
<mok0> Hm, you don't need to be root to run mk-lv-sbuild, right? I forget
<geser> I guess "else: if" would also work
<persia> mok0: You shouldn't be ruut.  It runs with sudo
<persia> geser: Committed the change to elif anyway.
<mok0> It actually refuses to run with sudo
<geser> persia: E: Unknown option [--debootstrap=build-arm-chroot] was specified
<persia> mok0: It uses sudo internally.
<persia> geser: Hrm.  I think I have to investigate pbuilder code more.  The manpage seems to document --debootstrap, but it may trap "incorrect" values.
<geser> persia: s/=/ /
<persia> Just found that :)
<geser> persia: next one: E: unsupported architecture: --arch
 * persia was sure that was fixed, and looks again
<mok0> Oh, hang on
<mok0> ah
 * geser has r572
<persia> geser: I found the issue.  It will be in 575
<mok0> the lvm partition was made, but schroot -l doesn't list it
<persia> geser: pushed
<persia> mok0: Did debootstrap complete?  It really worked for me.
<persia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/368455/
<geser> persia: E: Couldn't download dists/lucid/main/binary-armel/Packages
<geser> E: build-arm-chroot failed
<persia> Grr, mirror failure.
 * persia tries to figure out how that is set
<crimsun> 10
<crimsun> gah
<persia> 9
<geser> 221
<geser> that's the line for the mirror setting
<persia> It doesn't seem to be very rich.  Compare to lines 233-281 in mk-sbuild-lv
<persia> How does one do logical AND in python?
<geser> True and False
<persia> So http://paste.ubuntu.com/368530/ should (roughly) do the right thing?
<dooooomi> mok0: about your comment on klick's copyright file: it says that all samples are gpl, so i'm not sure what exactly is missing. maybe it's just the wording that's not clear enough?
<mok0> dooooomi: hm? Let me check again
<mok0> dooooomi: Indeed
<mok0> dooooomi: however I still think the new format is better, and clearer
<mok0> dooooomi: especially because there are several copyright holders
<dooooomi> mok0: yup, i'll just change it to the new format. seems like a good idea anyway
<jsplice> hello
<mok0> dooooomi: great
<jsplice> i'm interested in contributing, but am a bit overwhelmed by all the stuff on the ubuntu site...was hoping someone could give me a push in the right direction
<jsplice> i'm a java developer but would like to do some C++ stuff
<mok0> jsplice: like what? Bugfixing?
<jsplice> yea i think that would be a good place to start
<dooooomi> mok0: if i changed just the file format of a sample (in this case, C code to .wav), does that make me a copyright holder? or should i only mention the original copyright holder?
<persia> jsplice: Have you already encountered some bugs in c++ programs, or would you like help finding them?
<mok0> dooooomi: Copyright applies to the content, so no I wouldn't say so
<jsplice> i would like to help find them, and hopefully expose my self to the source, to become more familiar with linux C++ development
<mok0> dooooomi: otherwise, I could reformat an ebook and gain copyright :-)
<mok0> dooooomi: 3. profit
<persia> jsplice: Well, I'd suggest asking in #kubuntu-devel, as most of their stuff is in c++.  If you've no luck there, try here again, and we can maybe find something.
<dooooomi> mok0: hehe, makes sense
<mok0> jsplice: do you have an LP account?
<jsplice> persia: what is all the gnome stuff written in?
<mok0> C
<jsplice> mok0: yes
<persia> Erm, one *does* gain copyright on a format shift, over the specific new media.  This doesn't grant copyright over either the original source, nor does it prevent others from converting themselves.
<mok0> jsplice: you also need to become familiar with the general workflow on LP
<persia> Erm, not quite.  GNOME is written in a special dialect of C :)
<persia> (gobjects just don't belong in K&R)
<mok0> persia: still C thought
<persia> Well, maybe :)
<RAOF> But object-oriented C, with closures & signals & a main loop.
<mok0> AFAIK some of gnome developement is moving to C#
<mok0> aka mono
<persia> I've also seen a fair bit of Vala
<jsplice> C#...that's interesting
<Laney> c# is not (or should not be) aka mono
<RAOF> As long as you're not forced to directly interact with unmanaged code, GC is the bees knees & the ant's pyjamas.
<jsplice> mok0: will becoming more familiar with LP make contributing an easier thing to approach?
<mok0> jsplice: I would say definitely
<mok0> jsplice: process a dozen bugs and you know much more
<jsplice> mok0, by process, do you mean fix them?
<mok0> jsplice: no
<mok0> jsplice: look at it, see if you can reproduce it, find out if there is enough info for the -devs, ask contributor to provide more,
<mok0> jsplice: etc
<mok0> Lets see what ubotty says
<mok0> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jsplice> mok0, ok I understand what you mean now...what is the preferred IDE for this type of development?
<mok0> jsplice: webbrowser?
<persia> The best IDE is the one which makes you happy
<jsplice> no i mean IDE for when i want to compile, debug, etc.
<jsplice> if i want to reproduce the error and step through the source code
<mok0> jsplice: You are asking because you are not familiar with Linux?
<jsplice> mok0, for the most part yes...i use Eclipse at work for all my development
<mok0> jsplice: ... doesn't that work for non-java projects?
<jsplice> mok0, yes i believe it has a C/C++ plugin...i'm only asking because i didn't know if most ubuntu developers preferred a particular IDE for any reason
<mok0> jsplice: I'm a CLI guy... I just use make, emacs, etc
<jsplice> ah ok
<mok0> jsplice: so, I don't know much about IDEs. Theres Kdevelop for the Kubuntu stuff, codelite,... many others
<mok0> jsplice: generally, I feel IDEs are getting in my way :-)
<mok0> perhaps because I don't want to bother learning a program the does something I already know how to do :-)
<jsplice> mok0, yea, that can be true sometimes...i use spring and Java at work, so i'm not used to all the low-level configuring of make and stuff like that
<jsplice> maven makes that easier for me with java development
<mok0> jsplice: well, you probably will need to look at makefiles sometimes
<jsplice> mok0, yea i figured it would be part of the learning process
<mok0> jsplice: of course you can always come here to ask
<jsplice> mok0, thanks, i appreciate it...i'm sure i will need help
<mok0> jsplice: great! We really need it
<mok0> jsplice: but first, see what you can learn about bug triaging
<geser> persia: looks like it works now, it's downloading the base system
<jsplice> mok0, will that information by on the LP site?
<persia> geser: Cool.  Thanks.  I'll double-check state,and upload.
<jsplice> *be
<mok0> jsplice: most tutorial stuff is on the wiki... here is one link to get you started : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Triaging
<jsplice> mok0, ok great...thanks
<mok0> jsplice: there are some LP teams you can join, some of them will get you further privileges
<jsplice> mok0, ah ok
<mok0> jsplice: for triaging, consider yourself as sitting in "the reception"... you will be the first one to look at a bug report
<mok0> jsplice: and you have to get the bug report in shape, to spare the -devs from having to get additional info etc.
<jsplice> mok0, ok i get it...so like you said, that person must try to reproduce the errors and get more info if needed
<mok0> jsplice: if you can fix the bug yourself, so much better!
<mok0> jsplice: right
<jsplice> mok0, what repository management software is used for all of this? subversion?
<mok0> jsplice: Ubuntu uses bazaar
<mok0> jsplice: you don't need to use that if you don't want to
<mok0> jsplice: if you fix a bug, the standard way is to attach a patch to the bug report
<jsplice> ok i see
<jsplice> i've never heard of bazaar
<mok0> jsplice: In the future, we may move towards a more bzr centric approach
<mok0> jsplice: it is a DVCS mainly developed by Canonical
#ubuntu-motu 2010-02-04
<mok0> jsplice: python based
<jsplice> mok0, ah ok
<mok0> !bzr
<ubottu> bzr is Bazaar-NG, a decentralized revision control system designed to be easy for developers and end users alike. Decentralized revision control systems give people the ability to work over the internet using the bazaar development model.  See http://bazaar-vcs.org/QuickHackingWithBzr for a quickstart guide.
<mok0> jsplice: bzr is tighly integrated with launchpad
<jsplice> mok0, cool...man, so much to learn
<mok0> jsplice: yeah, I think we've covered enough
<mok0> :-)
<jsplice> i'm going to start digging around that wiki link and in LP just to start to get a feel for all of this
<mok0> jsplice: great. I am going off to bed now
<jsplice> mok0, ok thanks again for the help
<mok0> jsplice: good luck, see you later
<jsplice> mok0, good night
<crimsun> heh, I hope this isn't a watch file ;)  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/ekiga/lucid/annotate/head:/debian/watch
<rockstar> Hey folks.  I'm trying to update a karmic package to a new released version for lucid.  Should I just create a new orig.tar.gz and then move the debian/ folder into the unpacked version, or is there a better way?
<StevenK> rockstar: That way works
<StevenK> Along with updating the changelog
<rockstar> StevenK, yea, that's kinda obligatory.  :)
<micahg> uupdate?
<bernhard> hi im currently doing a deb file and im quite lost with the rules file
<bernhard> i need to isntall my python program to /opt/ and chmod it
<bernhard> how do i do this?
<mr_steve> Hi all, I've been doing a fair bit of Ubuntu packaging for my own purposes, and I'd really like to start contributing to Ubuntu.
<mr_steve> I've been reading as many of the docs about it as I can find, but I still could use a little guidance
<ScottK> This is the right place.
<ScottK> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mr_steve> Well lets see here. I've packaged up cnetworkmanager, a CLI tool for controlling NetworkManager. Should I assign the needs-packaging bug to myself while I work on it, or should only current devs and MOTUs do that?
<mr_steve> And also, when I create a package for review, should the Maintainer: be set to me, or to MOTU Developers?
<RAOF> MOTU developers.  revu will complain otherwise.
<RAOF> You're welcome to assign the needs-packaging bug to yourself.
<mr_steve> RAOF: Thanks. I see now that lintian scolds me as well, if Maintainer: isn't an @ubuntu address
<mr_steve> What about XSBC-Orginal-Maintainer? dpkg-source warns that it isn't set. Should it be?
<mr_steve> oh nevermind, I found it in one of the docs
<mr_steve> Alrighty, I just made my first ever upload to REVU for some reviewers to rip to shreds for me :)
<mr_steve> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/cnetworkmanager
<shilbert> Hi all, does anyone know how often Lucid is synced from Debian testing ?
<directhex> shilbert, whenever an archive admin is bored & feels like running it
<directhex> until DIF anyway
<ejat> hi .. can someone help me with this http://bit.ly/9QswSj
<directhex> ejat, fix debian/patches/1003_redirect_to_STDERR.patch ?
<ejat> directhex: done ..
<ejat> i forgot to remove the patch .. since i replace with latest
<ejat> thanks for ya help directhex
<_stink_> hey folks - i'm trying to package a sort of obscure X driver - it's not been packaged for anything Debian based yet, just RPM.  i have the source tarball and all, and i've done dh_make to get an example debian/ dir, but the rules file is killing me.  anyone have a good reference that clearly explains how to write a rules files from scratch?  the results on google have not helped me much.
<slytherin> _stink_: have you checked the packaging guide on wiki.ubuntu.com?
<_stink_> slytherin: yes.  the example rules file on there is very different from the one dh_make gave me
<_stink_> doh, he left
<_stink_> what i mostly don't get is how to turn the already working ./configure; make; make install stuff from upstream into debian build stuff that works.
<_stink_> ok, got it to work this time.  the call to make in that example makefile ignores CFLAGS that the ./configure script made, and just uses the ones declared in the rules file.
<_stink_> but i still think there is very little useful documentation on how to write one of these things.
<e-jat> anyone can help with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/368887/
<wrapster> I looked at my /etc/sudoers file and see 2 entries for ROOT... like so http://pastie.org/809427
<wrapster> can anyone tell me how to fix this issue?
<wrapster> seems weird!
<wrapster> and also what does so many ALL=(ALL) ALL mean
<mr_steve> wrapster: that does look a little strange... but maybe ask in the #ubuntu channel? #ubuntu-motu isn't a support channel...
<wrapster> ok thanks.
<cyberix> How do you get stuff from Debian Unstable to Lucid?
<cyberix> Should I write a freeze exception?
<ari-tczew> cyberix, FFe is starting in 18th Feb
<ari-tczew> s/in/on
<ari-tczew> now you can use requestsync
<ari-tczew> of course if you are sure that there is not delta
<ari-tczew> if delta is exist, please do merge
<ScottK>  ... if the delta is still needed.
<abogani> Hi MOTUers! Sorry for my very bad English! I'm repackaging  original tarball (for remove not dfsg compliant binary files) and thus implementing an get-orig-source into debian/rules which get code directly from SVN.  In get-orig-source when I remove those binary files could I reassemble also layout of the source files or not?
<abogani> Otherwise Anyone know a good example of get-orig-source implementation to take as example?
<persia> abogani: Where's upstream?
<abogani> persia: www.arduino.cc
<hyperair> abogani: take a look at codelite's get-orig-source.
<persia> abogani: You want a three-argument http call
<persia> abogani: Something like "http://arduino.cc/en/Main/Software arduino-([\d]+).tgz http://files.arduino.cc/downloads/arduino-([\d]+)-linux.tgz"
<persia> With that in the watch file, you may not need a get-orig-source
<sebner> hyperair: do you already know where, how etc you will apply?
<hyperair> sebner: DMB, it seems?
<persia> DMB is likely best-current-compromise.
<abogani> persia: It don't contain source code...
<hyperair> persia: when's the next meeting?
<persia> abogani: Ah, so you need something that pulls from Google Code and creates a tarball?
<persia> hyperair: The 16th, I believe.
<abogani> persia: Yes because upstream neither release a source package nor will do it in the future.
<persia> Annoying that.
<abogani> I already talk with and they deny to release a clean source package: perhaps you give me a link where it is written "clean source package is a mandatory" they could change opinion...
<persia> abogani: Try using svn instead of cvs with the cvs example at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#Changing%20the%20Original%20Tarball
<abogani> persia: Ok but could I change source code layout of the repacked orig tarball?
<persia> Sure.  It's just a makefile.  You can do anything you like.  Just document it.
<abogani> persia: Ok thanks!
<hyperair> hmmm 16th.. third day of chinese new year.
<hyperair> what a hectic period.
<hyperair> maybe i should just wait for the next one
<zooko> Whoo! Time to upgrade my development (virtual) machine at work to Lucid. :-)
<geser> persia: did you any further changes to lp:ubuntu-dev-tools before uploading? the changelog in trunk has still UNRELEASED and 0.92 isn't tagged yet
<persia> What?
 * persia fiddles
<persia> geser: I *think* it's sorted now.  Please let me know if I did something wrong.
<geser> persia: thanks, looks good now
<blueyed> Is there a way to see where apport has sent the crash report to (launchpad +filebug url)? I've closed the tab that popped up by accident and it's not in the undo tabs list.
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> it's hard to remember to push bzr branches when packaging with them
 * Laney needs to self-fix
<persia> blueyed: On your LP page, get the list of bugs you filed, and sort by newest first.  It ought be near the top.
<blueyed> persia: I've not filed it yet..
<blueyed> (and it's not in the list)
<persia> In that case, LP doesn't have the attachments.  Use apport-bug to generate a bug from your .crash file.
<zooko> Oh man that was the most disappointing upgrade attempt ever.
<zooko> "update-manager-text" on Lucid segfaulted. :-)
<persia> Cool!  CAn you get a stacktrace?  It should never do that.
<blueyed> persia: well, it has the report.. apport has just uploaded the 200+MB, but a special URL is required to access/report it. Will use apport-bug to resend it. Thanks.
<blueyed> s/report/data/
<zooko> persia: let's see, maybe just "ulimit -c unlimited"?
<persia> blueyed: Maybe check your browser history?  I thought that LP tossed the attachments from an incomplete report.
<zooko> Darn it didn't segfault this time.
<zooko> Although the text is unreadable because it is cyan-on-cyan or something...
<persia> zooko: heh.  You've discovered the "Hey, nobody's looking, so we can crash!" bug :)
<blueyed> persia: a new firefox tab popped up (where the +filebug url would have been displayed), but I deleted it by accident (pressed "d" on it in vimperator). so tab is gone. Normally you could restore the tab using "u" (or ctrl-shift-T), but it's not registered. also not in :history.
<blueyed> persia: it will hopefully toss the attachments, but after a given timeout only.
<randomaction> Hey guys, we have a sponsoring request to fix a watch file (already forwarded to Debian), and I'm tempted to close it as wontfix/too insignificant. Would that be OK?
<Laney> Is the package currently in sync?
<persia> randomaction: If the Debian package is orphaned, it's worth sponsoring to shut up UEHS.  If the package has a maintainer in Debian, there's no point.
<zooko> persia: ah, it segfaults when click space bar, which is for selecting something, although I can't see what I'm selecting. :-)
<persia> randomaction: Extra points for getting a sponsored QA Upload in Debian for it and syncing as your preferred way to sponsor :)
<zooko> But no core fie.
<zooko> I'm just to change the contents of my /etc/apt/sources.list and run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. :-)
<zooko> That's always worked before...
<persia> zooko: Try enabling apport, which can sometimes get more info.  Might be the sort of thing that gets a Python traceback, rather than a core file.
<zooko> Well, it is a segfault...
<zooko> But sure I'll give that a try real quick.
<randomaction> http://packages.qa.debian.org/s/stage.html : patched in Ubuntu, has maintainer, is in a sorry state
<rhpot1991> persia: mind if I subscribe you to bug 516762?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 516762 in libhdhomerun "[sponsor request] libhdhomerun update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516762
<persia> rhpot1991: Yes.
<rhpot1991> persia: ok sorry then
<persia> No problem :)  I check the sponsors queue when I'm not doing anything else, but it's usually faster to let someone else upload.
<persia> Subscribing me may cause others to think I'm paying attention, and delay sponsoring.
<randomaction> rhpot1991: superm1 would be your best point of contact
<persia> randomaction: That is in sorry state.
<persia> Why?  For a sponsor request, just put it in the sponsors queue.
<randomaction> because he's the maintainer
<rhpot1991> persia: PM'd you something
<persia> randomaction: We don't have maintainers in Ubuntu.
<randomaction> persia: hmm, so it's ok to sponsor stuff for Ubuntu-specific packages where a MOTU is listed in Maintainer field?
<rhpot1991> persia: do I need to do something to put it into the sponsors queue or just subscribe uus?
<persia> randomaction: Absolutely.
<persia> rhpot1991: subscribing UUS *is* putting it in the sponsors queue.
<rhpot1991> persia: good, just wanted to make sure I was ready to go
<randomaction> rhpot1991: you did everything right, this bug is in the queue
<randomaction> persia: OK, I was misunderstanding that part of package maintenance :)
<persia> randomaction: Note that we maintain stuff collaboratively, so play nice and so on, but yeah, there's no maintainers here.
<randomaction> playing nice it what I'm trying to do :)
<randomaction> s/it/is/
<RainCT> Package insight has been removed from Debian, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=566579 - Do we still want it in Ubuntu?
<ubottu> Debian bug 566579 in ftp.debian.org "RM: insight -- RoQA; Insane packaging; unmaintained; low popcon" [Normal,Open]
<persia> If we don't have variance, it ought get autoremoved (similar to sync)
<RainCT> persia: Ubuntu has a patch to fix a FTBFS with some new gcc
<persia> Ah.  In that case, it needs an explicit removal request.
<Laney> I got spanked before for uploading something in Ubuntu that wasn't team maintained
<Laney> Maintainer: was a person
<persia> Laney: Please let me know if that happens again.  We *don't* have maintainers in Ubuntu.
<randomaction> persia: how do I organize a QA upload in debian? Upload to m.d.o + RFS to debian-qa@?
<persia> Anyone who believes we do needs to be reminded (perhaps by the TB)
<RainCT> Laney: Really? I do that all the time
<Laney> RainCT: I never even thought to check
<persia> randomaction: And you need some special entries in the changelog.  I'd recommend asking for guidance in #debian-qa@OFTC
<RainCT> persia: Yeah, just wanted to ensure nobody objects to the removal
<persia> RainCT: That's what bugs are for :)  If nobody is subscribed, we guess nobody cares :)
<persia> But is this libinsight3?
<randomaction> RainCT: I like that reason for removal :)
<RainCT> persia: No. insight - Graphical debugger based on GDB
<persia> OK.  Just wanted to make sure, because there's lots of stuff in the FTBFS list that has rbuilddeps on something like that.
<RainCT> You mean insighttoolkit
<persia> Yeah, that's the bit that I conflated.  Sorry.
<randomaction> Laney: was it you who rebuilt agda on armel? It timed out again.
<micahg> does the UBuntu installed sync new packges from testing as well?
<micahg> *installetr
<RainCT> ok, filed bug #517206
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517206 in insight "Please remove insight from Ubuntu Lucid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517206
<RainCT> persia: By the way, nice work on pbuilder-dist :).
<RainCT> Is anyone coming to FOSDEM?
<StevenK> RainCT: Argh!
<StevenK> RainCT: You don't need to file bugs about removals that happened in Debian. We will notice.
<geser> StevenK: oh, removals are now "synced" too?
<RainCT> StevenK: Oh OK. So you check all removals (even when Ubuntu has diverged)?
<StevenK> geser: And they have been for a long time
<persia> StevenK: I thought that removal syncs didn't happen when we had divergence.  If that isn't the current behaviour, can we make it so?
<geser> StevenK: is that a seperate task like syncing new packages or part from an other task?
<persia> I'm fairly sure it's a separate task (it has a separate script)
<StevenK> Right.
<superm1> randomaction,  normally i sponsor stuff that's ~mythbuntu related, but rhpot1991 is looking to get more visibility in the ubuntu community as a whole for when he applies to ~mythbuntu-dev or possibly ~motu
<randomaction> ok, sorry for the noise
<persia> No, it's good.  Lots of times we forget that we're all working together, and it's nice to have reminders.
<MTecknology> somebody told me that if you fill up a drive linux won't be able to boot anymore
<MTecknology> I know services will fail to start but I was pretty sure it would still boot.....
<persia> Depends on how you do it, but it ought boot.
<MTecknology> I decided I'm going to try :P
<persia> If you have no space in /tmp, and you aren't using a tmpfs, you might have issues starting X, gdm, etc.
<persia> heh.
<rhpot1991> mysql normally gets unhappy about that as well, dies and marks tables as crashed
<persia> I thought mysql was more sensitive to /var and /var/tmp
<MTecknology> I have a 2.5GB virtual disk to install Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop on a VM; I figure after installing it that should be plenty small enough to fill up quickly
<MTecknology> persia: default partitioning, nothing fancy
<MTecknology> I converted two families to Ubuntu in the last two days :)
<MTecknology> They seemed to take to it very well. ~1hr training and away I went; the guarantee of not getting spyware and the mass collection of games for the littles ones was a big seller. they hated the multiple desktop part though - too much for them to take in
<rhpot1991> persia: if your /var is on the same partition as / it wont matter, not sure if separating them helps
<MTecknology> It probably helps some, I usually separate /, /home, /swap, /vm
<persia> rhpot1991: heh.  True.  Separating /tmp out prevents users from filling /var, which I find handy.
<ScottK> MTecknology: Consider Firefox's security record before making too many guarantees about spyware.
<ScottK> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=476766 for extra scary fun.
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 476766 in CA Certificates "Add China Internet Network Information Center (CNNIC) CA Root Certificate" [Enhancement,Verified: fixed]
<zooko> Yeah sudo apt-get dist-upgrade seems to have worked.
<MTecknology> ScottK: the chances of them getting hit on an up to date ubuntu are low enough that I felt safe saying that
<MTecknology> ScottK: firefox seems to be the weakest link in all of linux land.... except security auditing tools which seem to be riddled with holes
<ScottK> Look at recent webkit vulnerabilities.  It's not just webkit.
 * persia notes that uninstalling firefox works just fine
<ScottK> webkit/firefox
<MTecknology> !info nitrogen
<ubottu> nitrogen (source: nitrogen): wallpaper browser and changing utility for X. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-2 (karmic), package size 142 kB, installed size 436 kB
<MTecknology> I want to do some code work with this guy and then make a package for it... lal is designed to be VERY VERY light weight but this new feature would hinder that; so we want to use a make flag to either have that option or not; how would I handle something like that from the package standpoint? I would probably want lal and lalcal. I'd really like to have the same code base and only a single package
<persia> MTecknology: That's the sort of thing that ./configure usually does.  Dunno if you want all of autotools, but you can then do things like --enable-foo and --disable-foo.
<MTecknology> persia: maybe have the makefile create two binaries lal and lal-cal then install those?
<persia> Could do that also.
<MTecknology> there is no configure script in there
<MTecknology> I wouldn't even know where to start on making one :P - which means if you think that's a good idea then I can do that
<LLStarks> hey, will docky ever get a package release for lucid?
<Laney> it doesn't even have an upstream release yet
<RAOF> Upstream would very much like to get it in Lucid, but they're cutting it fine.
<directhex> yeah, just a tad
<directhex> my FF priority is moonlight
<RAOF> It'll be easy enough to whip up a package once they give me (or ask me to cut) a tarball.
<RAOF> Then I just need to convince someone to review it!
<Laney> Mirco Bauer™
<directhex> The Meebster(c)
<RAOF> Like Jack Bauwer, only more awesome.
<RAOF> Or whoever that 24 guy is.
#ubuntu-motu 2010-02-05
<MTecknology> how do I sign something with my gpg key if the changelog has somebody else?
<geser> debsign -k0xyourkeyid the_package_source.changes
<MTecknology> thanks
<MTecknology> I installed a newer package from a ppa; but I don't want that anymore so I tried to remove the package, remove the ppa, update apt, install that package again
<MTecknology> it still wants to install that newer version
<MTecknology> You guys know how I can make it stop trying to install that version?
<persia> MTecknology: For that sort of thing, #ubuntu is probably better.  I think there's a way to reinstall from the archive, but I don't remember the commands.
<MTecknology> persia: alrighty thanks
<rhpot1991> hmmmm, I did a dput to revu yesterday and it never showed up on the web site
<rhpot1991> no email or nothing, and now when I try to dput again it says its already up ther
<persia> What package?
<rhpot1991> persia: hdhomerun-config-gui
<persia> rhpot1991: Well, it's not most of the common mistakes.  I'm looking a bit more.
<persia> rhpot1991: I can't find your key on the Ubuntu keyserver (http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=B1C7AfA8&op=vindex)
<persia> Have you pushed your key to the keyservers?  Does LP know about it?
<rhpot1991> persia: yes, I did change the primary email address though, not sure if that should matter
<rhpot1991> I can still push to my bzr and ppas all the same
<persia> bzr is the ssh key, rather than the gpg key.  I don't know how ppas work.
<rhpot1991> ppas are gpg I think, I could be wrong
<persia> But the package was clearly signed with B1C7AFA8, and I don't see that (see URL above), so I'm guessing REVU didn't see it, which would explain why it's in rejected/
<rhpot1991> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x64218F18CFA01CA04B85257C2B496BF2B1C7AFA8&op=index
<rhpot1991> thats the key in mention right there
<rhpot1991> LP knows that key too: https://launchpad.net/~rhpot1991
<persia> Grumble.  The search should really show that.
<rhpot1991> persia: want me to force a dput and you can see what happens?
<persia> rhpot1991: Won't make any difference.
<persia> I have the package,
<persia> I7m just not sure why it fails.  The checksums in the ,.changes file match, and you havce a valid signture.
<persia> I'll toss it back in the queue, and see if it gets rejected again.  If it does, someone else will have to fix it.
<persia> (because none of the things I usually see wrong are wrong)
<rhpot1991> persia: you push the .changes file with revu right?
<rhpot1991> want to double check I didn't do something wrong
<rhpot1991> with dput that is
<rhpot1991> hmmm I have a hdhomerun-config-gui_20100121-0ubuntu1_source.revu.upload hanging around
<persia> It's not an issue with dput.  You successfully uploaded.
<persia> Yes, that is the record dput created after successfully uploading.
<rhpot1991> ya, and the timestamp matches
<rhpot1991> toss it back in the queue, I'll check on it later
<rhpot1991> thanks for the help again :)
 * persia finds another rejected package, and preemtively investigates
<persia> rhpot1991: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/hdhomerun-config-gui
<jsplice> what's a good way to debug c/c++ in linux?
<RAOF> jsplice: All sorts of options, depending on is actually wrong.  gdb is generally a good start, though.
<jsplice> gdb...cool, I'll check it out..thanks
<rhpot1991> thanks persia
<micahg> if I want one target to go to another in a rules file, how do I do that?
<RAOF> You make the second target depend on the first.
<RAOF> MyDependantTarget: ThisTargetWillGetRunFirst
<micahg> there's no way to do it the other way around?
 * micahg thinks he'll make a new target that just runs both...
<RAOF> You want one target to run after the other, right?
<micahg> yep
<RAOF> Making A run before B is exactly equivalent to making B run after A.
<micahg> but it's weird to run the second one on the command line
<RAOF> Ah.
 * micahg just added a target to run both :)
<micahg> thanks RAOF
<kamalmostafa> micahg: You've got the right idea with the target to run both -- If what you want is to "replace" the old "A" rule with "A then B" while retaining the name "A", then you should rename the original "A" to "originalA" and then add a new rule "A: originalA B".
<micahg> kamalmostafa: yeah, that didn't quite work either, the name for the first is good :)
<micahg> what's the equiv of sed -p -n on ubuntu?
<kamalmostafa> micahg: versus on what other platform?  What's "-p" supposed to do?
<micahg> print matches
<micahg> is that by default?
 * micahg read an old shell scripting book :)
<kamalmostafa> micahg: sed -n :  suppress automatic printing of pattern space    Default is that pattern space would be printed.
<micahg> kamalmostafa: right, but it still prints matches, right?
 * micahg guesses that's the whole point...
 * micahg wonders why that option ever existed
<kamalmostafa> micahg: Yes.  Like this:
<kamalmostafa> $ sed s/foo/bar/
<kamalmostafa> foozoofoo
<kamalmostafa> barzoofoo
<kamalmostafa> That wasn't clear.  I typed "foozoofoo" -- sed *printed* "barzoofoo".
<kamalmostafa> Had I done "sed s/foo/bar/g" (note the added "g" for global" then both instances of foo would have been replaced.
<micahg> ok, so now I get warned that my %: target is being run after it
<fabrice_sp> I was beginning to upload packages for the liblo transition, but the builds are still getting the old liblo0-dev package. AFAIK, the new liblo-dev provides the old liblo0-dev packages, so it should be used automatically, right? Or liblo0-dev should be deleted first from the archive?
<hakaishi> Hello everyone! Anyone up to advocate/review qt-shutdown-p? (I've got one advocate XD ) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/qt-shutdown-p
<amarillion> What does a dependency of "default-jdk" mean exactly? I'd expect that it would work with both openjdk and sun jdk, but that doesn't seem to be the case
<amarillion> I've got the sun jdk installed. When I try to debuild a package that depends on default-jdk, it complains. When I do apt-get install default-jdk, it wants to pull in openjdk
<amarillion> How can I make a package that doesn't care which jdk there is, and works with anything that is installed?
<directhex> amarillion, piped build-depends tend to be a really bad idea
<directhex> amarillion, so you need to distinguish between what you build against and run against
<amarillion> Right, I wasn't clear about that
<directhex> amarillion, in the general case, you can have a binary depend on (for example) java6-runtime
<amarillion> Right now my control file has
<amarillion> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 5), ant, default-jdk
<amarillion> Depends: Depends: default-jre | sun-java6-bin | sun-java5-bin
<directhex> that's not a good depends line.
<amarillion> But that means if I want to test building the package on my own computer with debuild, I have to install openjdk, right?
<directhex> for binary depends, think more along the lines of "preferred | general-alternative" - for example, openjdk-6-jre | java2-runtime
<directhex> for building... i wouldn't ever use debuild personaly to compile binaries so no comment
<amarillion> What do you prefer to use then?
<amarillion> Is this a good depends line then:
<directhex> pbuilder. since it ensures that the build-depends are sane, by reinstalling them for every package
<amarillion> Depends: default-jre | java2-runtime
<amarillion> Ok, I'll try it with pbuilder
<amarillion> directhex: There is no package named java6-runtime
<amarillion> nor java2-runtime
<directhex> amarillion, i know. that's what Provides: is for
<doctormo> Hey all,
<doctormo> I want to look at dependancies for jaunty vs lucid, does anyone have a jaunty machine they could check for me?
<doctormo> I need to know if they have a python-lazr-restfulclient or python-lazr.restfulclient package available. (note the dot insteadof hyphen)
<_ruben> you can check on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<doctormo> _ruben: Is there a way in the control file I can specify 'this-package or this-other-package' ?
<_ruben> this-package | this-other-package
<doctormo> thanks
<amarillion> directhex: thanks. So to recap,
<amarillion> I should do Depends preferred | general-alternative
<amarillion> So I'm going to do
<amarillion> Depends: sun-java6-bin | java6-runtime
<amarillion> And Build-Depends should remain
<amarillion> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 5), ant, default-jdk
<amarillion> And I shouldn't use debuilder :)
<amarillion> I mean, I shouldn't use debuild for binary packages.
<rmunn> Woo-hoo, my first Ubuntu package is uploaded and ready for review!
<rmunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/514936 and http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/python-nltk
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 514936 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] nltk (Natural Language Toolkit)" [Wishlist,In progress]
<rmunn> It's my first time creating a "real" Debian or Ubuntu package (as opposed to training exercises), so please tell me if there's any important steps I missed... Thanks!
<c_korn> rmunn: does the b in 2.0b8 stand for beta ?
<Rhonda> rmunn: If it does I would suggest to prefix the b with a ~ so that when 2.0 final gets released you won't have to use an epoch or other means to have increasing version numbers. :)
<rmunn> c_korn, Yes, it's "beta".
<rmunn> Rhonda, Thanks, I'll do that. I'm guessing I'll need to reupload after that, right?
<Rhonda> Sure, before anyone uploads your package and you have to deal with the version woes. :)
<rmunn> Done, the source package at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/python-nltk now has version number 2.0~b8-0ubuntu1. Thanks for the catch, Rhonda and c_korn.
<c_korn> rmunn: is the priority for the package really extra ? I would set it to optional: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-priorities
<rmunn> Huh. I meant to make it optional, don't know when it got changed to extra. Thanks.
<rmunn> OK, new upload at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/python-nltk now has Priority: optional.
<c_korn> rmunn: good, you would have my vote if I was a motu :P
<mr_steve> statik: thanks for the review of my cnetworkmanager package.
<sebner> rmunn: it's not in the archive yet?! Then it should be -0ubuntu1
<om26er> are those motu videos still valid. I have been using them and never got succeeded
<RainCT_> om26er: I haven't seen them, but I guess they should be. What problem do you have?
<rmunn> sebner, the version I have on http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/python-nltk is -0ubuntu1 -- which one are you looking at that isn't?
<sebner> rmunn: That's true but it should be the _only_ changelog entry
<Rhonda> Why so?
<Rhonda> Why would one have to strip history?
<rmunn> sebner, I originally uploaded a 2.0~b7-0ubuntu1 package, then upstream released 2.0b8 before I had gotten 2.0b7 reviewed. Since 2.0~b7 was my original upload, I left it in the changelog. Should I go back and edit the changelog so *only* the 2.0~b8 entry remains?
<sebner> Rhonda: because it has no history when it's not in the archive
<sebner> rmunn: exactly
<rmunn> sebner, Will do... new REVU upload will be coming shortly
<Rhonda> sebner: Isn't it allowed to have a history outside the archive? I consider that a pretty narrow point of view.
<Rhonda> Or are debian changelogs stripped off from before the first sync into ubuntu? :)
<sebner> Rhonda: The one and only changelog entry before entering the archive is always "Initial Release" as it's the initial archive release
<rmunn> Rhonda: It's got plenty of history outside the archive, but the changelog in debian/ only refers to the history of the package -- so the first entry should be the first version of the package, I guess.
<sebner> Rhonda: that's something different
<Rhonda> It hight have been hosted someplace else before.
<sebner> Rhonda: sure but a new package that enters the archive doesn't have a archiv history and is not necessary therefore
<Rhonda> rmunn: I still consider that a pretty narrow stand and would challenge it. There is valid reasons to have previous history documented.
<sebner> Rhonda: that's against packaging policy though ;)
<Rhonda> sebner: Not an archive history within ubuntu. But it might have an archive history someplace else.
<Rhonda> I would highly disagree with that impression, please show me that piece.
<sebner> Rhonda: that doesn't matter for the package entering Ubuntu for the first time
<ScottK> sebner: That's no always true
<sebner> ScottK: so?
<ScottK> Rhonda: I think what sebner is saying is a good general rule, but I also think there are exceptions.
<sebner> ScottK: I've never seen of any "exception" like that before, mind providing an example?
<ScottK> sebner: To take it on from a slightly different POV, I took on the klamav package in Debian.  It was unmaintained and broken.
<ScottK> Look at debian/changelog.
<Rhonda> sebner: When one works with a sponsor it is valid to "request" from the sponsoree to bump the versions so that it's easier to check just the differences and not check the whole thing again.
<sebner> ScottK: well, that's more like a special special case
<ScottK> Even though it's uploaded in Debian, it's got the Ubuntu history in it.
<ScottK> Rhonda: On our tool for this (REVU) it will give you diffs of successive uploads with the same version.
<Rhonda> Ah, sounds convenient. :)
<sebner> Rhonda: as I said, in 95% of the cases it has to be the one and only entry
<Rhonda> s/has to be/should be/
<sebner> Rhonda: must be :P
<Rhonda> If it's 95% there isn't any "has to be … but". Either it has to, or it doesn't have to.
<Rhonda> has to equals must be
<Rhonda> A guideline and suggestion must not be written explicit. ;)
<sebner> Rhonda: It's not a suggestion imho, except this special case ScottK mentioned it always has to be the only entry. Also with rmunns package.
<Rhonda> hmmmmm
<Rhonda> rmunn: Who is Robin Munn? I thought this is the initial version of the package?
<sebner> I suppose it's him ^^
<rmunn> I'm Robin Munn.
<Rhonda> Oh, right.
<Rhonda> Why aren't you in Maintainer but XSBC-Original-Maintainer? Is that the way it should be?  . o O ( and that might very well be my naive approach to not knowing it :) )
<rmunn> Packages in universe should have "ubuntu-motu" as maintainer, I believe.
<rmunn> So I put myself as original-maintainer so that any MOTU with questions about the package would know who to contact.
<sebner> rmunn: it's Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<rmunn> Hm? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField says (at the end) that it should be ubuntu-motu... has this changed?
<rmunn> Oh wait, that's the previous rules.
<rmunn> Yet another re-upload coming to fix the Maintainer field... I guess this is why we have a review process. :-)
<ScottK> That particular one isn't critical, but may as well get it as fixed as you can right now.
<sebner> ScottK: I'm wondering about this wiki site though. Also the "updated" version says Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>. I'll change that?!
<ScottK> Please
<sebner> aye
<Rhonda> #
<Rhonda> Otherwise, the Maintainer field will be set to Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<Rhonda> sebner: Where do you see ubuntu-motu?
<Rhonda> Or did you already change?
<rmunn> Hmmm, any way to tell dput "Yes, I'm forcing an upload with -f, but you don't need to re-upload the .orig.tar.gz since it hasn't changed"? This .orig.tar.gz is only about 830k so it's not a big deal, but if I was maintaining OpenOffice or something that might get rather tedious...
<Rhonda> Hmm, no, it's still the same old version from colin.
<sebner> Rhonda: ScottK updated
<rmunn> Okay, newest version at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/python-nltk now has ubuntu-devel-discuss in maintainer field.
<RainCT_> rmunn: I don't think REVU likes uploads without .orig.tar.gz
<sebner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField?action=diff&rev2=20&rev1=19
<Rhonda> eeeks
<Rhonda> sebner: Your change doesn't make any sense at all :)
<sebner> Rhonda: thanks :P
<sebner> Rhonda: why? ;)
<Rhonda> Now the "Previous rules" section doesn't make any sense to me.
<Rhonda> It says the exactly same for main and universe, at least mail address wise?
<sebner> ah
 * sebner brokes something 
<rmunn> RainCT, In this case there's an .orig.tar.gz with the same md5sum already in the REVU queue, a more "clever" dput could potentially check the MD5sum and/or use rsync. Not a big deal, probably.
<Rhonda> You changed the _previous_ rules?
<ScottK> sebner: Don't change the previous rules.
<sebner> ScottK: sorry, mistake -.-
<Rhonda> ScottK: We are there already. ;)
<ScottK> rmunn: REVU is Free software.  Patches welcome (it's written in Python).
<RainCT> rmunn: If you upload without the .orig.tar.gz (which you can do using debuild with the -sd option, btw, iirc) it won't be listed in the .changes file, which REVU uses to know which files the package has
<Rhonda> sebner: I think just reverting your change would be the sensible way to do?
<RainCT> (but as ScottK just said, if anyone wants to fix this so that REVU looks for previous .orig.tar.gz files when one is missing, I'd be happy to review the patch)
<rmunn> ScottK, Hey, my favorite language! Mental note made, and filed in the Copious Free Time category. (Which, sadly, means "probably not anytime soon...")
<ScottK> Undertsand
<RainCT> Although, the relevant code for this is a shell script, not Python
<sebner> Rhonda: yeah done already. I'm a little bit confused today ^^
<Rhonda> No worries. :)
<RainCT> (or maybe it is Python.. meh, haven't touched REVU since too long :P)
<Rhonda> sebner: Reviews everywhere. :P
<sebner> ScottK: but the maintainer for universe *is* Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com> nowadays?! update-maintainer proposes
<ScottK> sebner: That's correct.
<sebner> ScottK: so my change was right?!
<ScottK> Not as part of the previous rules.
<ScottK> That's current rules
<sebner> ahhh
<sebner> I misread
<sebner> I'm sorry :(
<mr_steve> Now I'm confused to. If I submit a package to REVU for Universe, Maintainer: should be Ubuntu Developers, not Universe Maintainers?
<randomaction> it should be Ubuntu Developers (and REVU lies about it)
<RainCT> mr_steve: Yeah
<mr_steve> Okay, thanks.
<randomaction> rmunn: it you want to exclude orig.tar.gz from upload, tell debuild about it (-sd)
<RainCT> randomaction: fixed (MOTU -> Ubuntu Developers)
<randomaction> RainCT: thank you :)
 * Laney nibbles at RainCT 
<RainCT> Laney: I'm not a cookie!
 * iulian remembers RainCT's cookie game.
<iulian> I was too stupid to play it. :(
<randomaction> packages.ubuntu.com also lies about maintainer, e.g. http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/claws-mail-extra-plugins says MOTU, apt-cache says ubuntu-devel-discuss
<RainCT> iulian: heheh   That was great, wasn't it? :P  I may still have it somewhere...
<iulian> Not that I'm not anymore...
<iulian> RainCT: Oh, really?
<RainCT> iulian: Actually no, (unless it's in some backup CD, but I haven't done backups for ages). "find | grep -i cookie" didn't find it :(.
<ScottK> randomaction: It was probably not updated somewhere yet.  Not all packages have been changed.
<randomaction> ScottK: package was built 11 days ago
<ScottK> randomaction: Does p.u.c use the development release or the current release for that data?
<randomaction> ah, indeed, it may differ. I'll apt-cache it in karmic
<randomaction> u-d-d in karmic as well. Maybe it uses oldest release or something?
<jldupont> hi - I need some help with a developer level question: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2208400/apt-get-environment-variables-when-spawning-make
<jldupont> ... or is there a more appropriate channel for my question?
<amarillion> jldupont, it tends to be quiet here
<amarillion> but I don't think you should do user-specific things like that in a deb package, they're for system-wide installation
<Pici> aye.  Why is apt-get spawning make anyway?
<kklimonda> how is debian/rules spawned by apt-get during installation btw?
<micahg> has anyone seen this build failure before: dpkg-genchanges: failure: cannot read files list file: No such file or directory
<amarillion> jldupont, I've answered on stackoverflow
<sluimers> So this is the place to be if you want to upload a package to archive.ubuntu.com/universe
<maxb> yes
<sluimers> It gives me the impression I ought to keep tabs of other packages as well once I become part of the team.
<lifeless> persia: xorg-edgers xvfb now has RANDR
<persia> Hurrah!
<persia> Now just a couple more steps, and I can press the give-back button lots of times :)
<fabrice_sp> Hi again. New liblo ships liblo-dev as dev lib, that 'provides' liblo0-dev (old dev package). Shouldn't be liblo0-dev deleted from Lucid to avoid using old version for packages using liblo0-dev? I rebuild one of the dependent packages, and it's still using old lib :-/
<fabrice_sp> !info liblo0-dev | lucid
<ubottu> lucid: liblo0-dev (source: liblo): Lightweight OSC library -- development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.23-2.2 (karmic), package size 71 kB, installed size 580 kB
<fabrice_sp> !info liblo-dev | lucid
<ubottu> lucid: Package liblo-dev does not exist in karmic
<persia> fabrice_sp: liblo0-dev is in NBS.
<persia> But there's lots of source changes needed.
<persia> You might want to try to contact ScottL, who was also looking into this.
<fabrice_sp> ok: I created a bug for the transition
<persia> I thought he did also, so there may be two.
<persia> But they're surely dupes, if so, and can be collapsed.
<fabrice_sp> I checked the rdepends before
<fabrice_sp> ok. I'll  check with him
<fabrice_sp> most packages should be buildable if liblo0-dev were deleted ,anyway
<persia> Well, he should see the highlight in backscroll :)
<fabrice_sp> yes :-D
<persia> liblo0-dev won't be deleted until all the packages build-depending on it are gone.
<randomaction> wow, its soname jumped up by 7
<persia> If you really want to push it, go hassle the archive-admin-of-the-day in #ubuntu-devel
<fabrice_sp> even if the new liblo-dev provides it?
<persia> Yeah :)
<fabrice_sp> yeah :-)
<fabrice_sp> it's bug 517416 ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517416 in xsynth-dssi "liblo0ldbl -> liblo7 transition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517416
<persia> Right, because it takes someone to investigate before it gets removed: the archive-admins typically wait until someone else investigates unless they have lots of extra time.
<persia> (and the newer liblo just entered NEW about 20 hours ago)
<fabrice_sp> they sometimes have extra time? :-D
<persia> Rarely :)
<fabrice_sp> :-D
 * fabrice_sp will reboot so that Xorg frees the 1Gb memory hostage it has right now
<StevenK> ScottL, fabrice_sp: I'm happy to take a bunch of those rebuilds (like 10 or so) and just do them
<StevenK> ScottL, fabrice_sp: I'm happy to take a bunch of those rebuilds (like 10 or so) and just do them (reprise)
 * persia thinks today is such a rare day
<fabrice_sp> StevenK, cool: I think that before rebuilding them, we should delete the old dev lib (liblo0-dev), as it's providedby the new liblo-dev package
<StevenK> We can do that
<fabrice_sp> some of them will FTBFS, as reported to Debian, but it's an easy patch :-)
<persia> Surely that's just ABI transitions
 * persia puts 5 on StevenK vs. Soyuz
<StevenK> Done. I win.
 * persia collects
<fabrice_sp> great! :-)
<StevenK> fabrice_sp: So I'm happy to take a bunch and do rebuilds on them
<fabrice_sp> StevenK, ok: so how will we proceed? You submit the rebuilds, and if it FTBFS, we reopen the task in the bug 517416 ? (and I'll invalid them now?)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517416 in xsynth-dssi "liblo0ldbl -> liblo7 transition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517416
<StevenK> fabrice_sp: So I can sort out rebuilds (as soon as the publisher runs) and see how many fail
<fabrice_sp> StevenK, ok. The ones that have versioning dependency on liblo0-dev will fail. I saw at least 3 of them (don't remember which ones right now)
<StevenK> fabrice_sp: Right. I'll get started in about an hour.
<fabrice_sp> ok. Thanks :-)
<geser> StevenK: can you please remove the old texlive-base-bin debs (NBS)? the packages listed in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/texlive-base-bin have an unversioned dependency on texlive-base-bin (now provided by texlive-binaries). the only exception is jadetex and a fix waits already on sponsoring. That would unblock some TeXlive related FTBFS as the buildds tries the old (now
<geser> uninstallable) real package.
<StevenK> geser: Sure, I'll kill it now
<geser> thanks
<StevenK> Well. Now ish. Sigh.
<StevenK> geser: texlive-base-bin{,-doc} or just -base-bin?
<geser> I haven't checked -doc yet, I only checked -base-bin for now
<quadrispro> fabrice_sp, ping
<quadrispro> fabrice_sp, about liblo transition: I think that no-change rebuilds is not enough. We should replace build-dependencies on liblo0-dev with another on liblo-dev
<quadrispro> fabrice_sp, otherwise the transition won't bring benefits :)
<fabrice_sp> quadrispro, pong. That's because we needs to delete first the old liblo0-dev (done by StevenK :-) ), provided now by liblo-dev. I saw you uploadednekobee. By the way, some packages FTBFS in Debian too
<fabrice_sp> StevenK will do rebuilds on some of them
<StevenK> Well, I'll see which just build and upload them
<fabrice_sp> see 48 minutes ago ;-)
<quadrispro> fabrice_sp, sure, they FTBFS because new liblo is in experimental and liblo-dev is not available in sid
<fabrice_sp> Quadrispro, see Debian bug 530852
<ubottu> Debian bug 530852 in rosegarden "rosegarden: build-depends on versioned liblo0-dev" [Minor,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/530852
<fabrice_sp> it seems it's because of versioned dependency
<fabrice_sp> (also debian bug 530859 and some others in that list)
<ubottu> Debian bug 530859 in sineshaper "sineshaper: build-depends on versioned liblo0-dev" [Minor,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/530859
<quadrispro> ok, should we wait for new liblo entering in unstable?
<fabrice_sp> don't know: some bugs has been opened a quite long time ago, and nothing happened (even if it was safe to update the package with non versioned dependency)
<fabrice_sp> as most (if not all) packages are maintained by Debian Multimedia Team, we should perhaps update the packages first in Debian
<fabrice_sp> and sync them after
<persia> My fear there is Alpha3, because a number of these packages ship on the Studio DVD.
<quadrispro> and it's likely to be hard to get them fixed in debian (then synced in ubuntu) before FF being in effect
<ScottK> So do both.
<ScottK> Fix here and Debian and then sync.
<quadrispro> I agree
<fabrice_sp> just what I saw going to write :-D
 * quadrispro going to choose a kind of pasta
<fabrice_sp> StevenK, dssi still get dependency on old liblo package
<quadrispro> fabrice_sp, already fixed
 * StevenK starts
<fabrice_sp> right. Sorry: it was another transition :-/
<quadrispro> fabrice_sp, please re-upload whysynth
<quadrispro> fabrice_sp, you didn't change the build-dep on liblo0-dev
<quadrispro> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/38782264/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.whysynth_20090403-1build1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<StevenK> quadrispro: I should drop whysynth from my list?
<quadrispro> StevenK, whysynth is not fixed
<quadrispro> and I think it's the same for xsynth-dssi
<quadrispro> yup -> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/38781708/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.xsynth-dssi_0.9.0-2ubuntu3_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<quadrispro> guys, let's use the "Assigned to" feature :D
<AntoineLeclair> hey, anyway, I would like to fix this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pgadmin3/+bug/347256
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 347256 in pgadmin3 "pgadmin3 has ugly icon" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<AntoineLeclair> pretty easy to fix, but I never fixed a bug in a package in Ubuntu
<AntoineLeclair> would need some help (either *take me by the hand* or *point me the appropriate docs*)
<AntoineLeclair> *anyway -> anyone
<fabrice_sp_> AntoineLeclair, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing
<fabrice_sp_> it will explain you how to prepare a debdiff
<AntoineLeclair> fabrice_sp_: thanks, I'll read this and come back for questions, if any (there will probably be some ;))
<fabrice_sp_> you're welcome ;-)
<fabrice_sp_> AntoineLeclair, by the way: if you are working on this bug, assign it to yourself, with status 'In progress' so that other users knows you are working on it
<AntoineLeclair> fabrice_sp_: ok, I'll do that when I know I have learned enough to fix it
<fabrice_sp_> ok
<fabrice_sp_> lol
<ari-tczew> fabrice_sp_: could you check whether do I have correct debdiff for fakesync? bug 517297
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517297 in ttf-sil-scheherazade "Fake sync ttf-sil-scheherazade 1.001-6 (main) from Debian testing (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517297
<AntoineLeclair> fabrice_sp: lol!! don't laugh :P
<fabrice_sp> :-D
<fabrice_sp> ari-tczew, it's in main: I prefer to let a Main sponsor to have a look. Anyway, and in general, I'm not sure about the value of a fakesync. If there are differences, you can always  replicate the Debian changesi in the Ubuntu package
<statik> what is a fakesync
<statik> ?
<fabrice_sp> statik, it's when you can't sync a package from Debian because the orig tarball is different
<statik> oh wow. when does that happen?
<fabrice_sp> so you take the Ubuntu orig tarball, and 'copy' the Debian debian directory
 * statik nods
<fabrice_sp> when you repack the tarball, for example, or for some reason, the tarball has one change (last fakesync I looked, it was the date of one directory)
<fabrice_sp> so you either wait a new upstream release to do the sync, and maitain the package in paralell or do a fakesync
<statik> i see. thanks for explaining me!
<fabrice_sp> you welcome ! :-)
 * fabrice_sp discovered the fakesync not so long ago :-)
<randomaction> it's an undocumented feature
<fabrice_sp> right: even ubottu doesn't know about it :-D
<fabrice_sp> !fakesync
<fabrice_sp> ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fakesync
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<randomaction> ubottu is really weak in this area
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<randomaction> !sync
<ubottu> Helpful information for filing a sync request can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<randomaction> Aha, not so much anymore!
<fabrice_sp> :-D
<ScottL> ScottK, i've built all (i think) packages on the liblo0-dev NBS list, what can I do to help you and fabrice_sp ?
<ScottL> built them in pbuilder, that is
 * randomaction thanks whoever taught ubottu this
<jldupont> I am confused: where do I drop the ".desktop" file upon installation of my package?  I can see .desktop file being dropped at multiple places: /usr/share/app-install , /usr/share/applications
<persia> ScottL: I think you wanted StevenK
<lfaraone> I fixed bug 479131 in a 0.2 upload, but because the error occurs on package removal or reinstallation (when the service is stopped), people who have already installed the package will continue to have problems. How should I go about fixing this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 479131 in autokey "Autokey crashes on post-install, "stop" action checks the return message rather than the return code." [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/479131
<persia> jldupont: /usr/share/applications : the ones in /usr/share/app-install are used for something else entirely.
<jldupont> persia: like what?
<persia> I think it's now called "Software Centre"
<fabrice_sp> ScottL, I think the transition is quite well advanced (see bug 517416)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517416 in wsynth-dssi "liblo0ldbl -> liblo7 transition" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517416
<lfaraone> (or should I just tell people to "LANG=C apt-get upgrade" first?)
<ScottL> persia, lol, yeah,
<jldupont> persia: so if I only care about an apt-get install flow, I can safely disregard /app-install ?
<ScottL> fabrice_sp, okay
<jldupont> even "rhythmbox" gets 2 entries i.e. /usr/share/applications and /usr/share/app-install
<jldupont> Is it like a "copy" of /usr/share/applications being made by "Software Center" in the /usr/share/app-install ??
<jldupont> amarok, a typical KDE based application, gets two entries too...
<jldupont> what about icons?  I can see lots of apps have entries in /usr/share/app-install/icons and /usr/share/icons
 * persia hunts up the spec
 * jldupont appreciates persia is hunting for answers
<persia> http://standards.freedesktop.org/icon-theme-spec/icon-theme-spec-latest.html is the closest I find.
<persia> I tend to just throw everything in pixmaps, but I know that to be wrong
<jldupont> persia: thanks for the pointer!  Looks like it answers my question regarding icons.  I guess a similar document for .desktop would exist and state /usr/share/applications ...  what about the /usr/share/app-install  folder???
<persia> /usr/share/app-install is special for the software centre.  Ignore it.
<persia> http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/latest/index.html talks about menus (and has the Categories list), and a link to the .desktop spec
<jldupont> persia: I'll that as cash and run... thanks!
<jldupont> So, if I understood correctly, Ubuntu strives to align to Freedesktop standards, right?
<persia> Um, that's not how I'd phrase it, but it could work.
<jldupont> then, what is the guideline?
<persia> I'd prefer Ubuntu includes software that conforms to the freedesktop standards, and prefers applications depending on these features to be compliant.
<persia> Because I'm not sure we spend a lot of time forcing stuff to be compliant, so much as when stuff isn't compliant, it just doesn't work (but for reasons somewhat out of our control)
<jldupont> hmm... I understand the subtle difference.... thanks.
 * jldupont appreciates persia's comments.
<\sh> "Do not try and bend the standard. That's impossible. Instead...only try to realize the truth."
<\sh> "What truth?"
<\sh> "There is no standard"
<jldupont> :-)
<\sh> ;)
<StevenK> "That there are so many standards to bend, and only so many hours in the day."
<\sh> "There is no standard?"
<\sh> "Then you'll see, that it is not the standard that bends, it is only yourself"
 * jldupont will Matrix in his movie pipeline again.
 * persia inserts a dropped put
<\sh> "Package Maintainer, sooner or later you're going to realize just as I did that there's a difference between knowing the standard and implementing the standard"
<ScottK> Then you're well on the way to not caring anymore.
<ScottK> ;-)
<\sh> ScottK: "Welcome to the real world." ;)
 * jldupont having flashbacks of black leather........
 * ScottK is busy trying to mentally will a co-worker into caring more about actual functionality than renaming table names from singular to pural becuase "that's how it's done".
<\sh> ScottK: or should I quote: "ScottK, what do you need? Besides a mircale?" "ScottK: Guns! Lot's of guns."
<Rhonda> Can I have the red pill please?
<jldupont> " let's go see the Oracle to resolve this matter "
<ScottK> Guns have their place, but currently my need is for mousetraps.
<\sh> ScottK: oh well...I told exactly that to the Chief of Development in our Company
 * ScottK 's house is infested
<Rhonda> jldupont: Can we the elephant instead?
<persia> Have you considered mongeese?
 * Rhonda inserts a "see"
<ScottK> persia: I'm doing OK.  I've gotten 1 - 4 a day for the last several days, so I'm convinced I'm making progress.
<persia> heh.  Indeed.  They breed quickly, but not that fast.
<ScottK> It seems to be slowing down.  Either the residual population is smarter or they are running out.
<jldupont> Rhonda: ;-)
<\sh> Rhonda: -> Gerfried? (just asking, because I don't know :))
<Rhonda> \sh: You are asking what exactly? :)
<Rhonda> I can't decypher your APL syntax.
<\sh> Rhonda: if Rhonda matches Gerfried in RL :)
<\sh> as in "Gerfried the ejabberd maintainer in Debian"
<Rhonda> Only to some degree, but yes.
<\sh> Rhonda: nice to meet you :)
<Rhonda> That's rather Konstix. I mostly do just mentoring and uploading.
<Rhonda> http://www.cafepress.com/VEwarning <-- that shirt fits your question best I'd say.
<sebner> huhu \sh :D
<\sh> Rhonda: lol :)
<\sh> sebner: hey friend :) how's life? :)=
<Rhonda> But I wonder how you brought me into context with ejabberd. I'm not in the Maintainer field and there isn't much that I've done to the package, to be honest …
<Rhonda> \sh: Well, but it's true and describes me best. :)
<sebner> \sh: busy! now 1 month of holidays :D  I have to re-take some exams after the holidays though ^^
<Rhonda> I mean, most people put me into context with wesnoth. This is what I can understand. Or irssi. But … ejabberd? :)
<sebner> \sh: how's your life going? Your blogpost made me sad. everything alright?
<\sh> Rhonda: just asking because I need some expertise with migrating ejabberd databases from one host (with more then two vhosts) to another host (where only 2 of the old vhosts needs to migrate)
<\sh> sebner: no..everything's right..I just need to get rid of stuff to get more out of my private life:)
<Rhonda> \sh: See, and I will redirect you for that question to konstix. ;)
<sebner> \sh: sure, private life (family) comes first! :)
<\sh> Rhonda: I made my notes already :)
<Rhonda> \sh: I created a jabber conference at ejabberd@chat.deb.at for the purpose of team maintenance. You can find konstix in there at times. But I guess that question is better suited in the upstream jabber conference, let me look it up …
 * \sh should takeover nexuis from Rhonda ;)
<Rhonda> Feel free. I suck at that game anyway, and it's *way* too large to build on my system anyway.
<Rhonda> \sh: ejabberd@conference.japper.ru is the proper place for that question. :)
<Rhonda> They are quite helpful there, just like usual, don't sound too pushy with your question.
<\sh> Rhonda: thx :) :)
<sebner> \sh: uhh bad idea. You know, all the testing you have to do :P
<\sh> Rhonda: /me + playing nexuis = #fail , but I know how to build the source packages :)
<\sh> sebner: I have MrVaporUp to do the testing ;) he's a very damned good ego shooter player...
<Rhonda> \sh: Congrats on proper hardware for that. Building wesnoth is already killing me - nexuiz-data sucks even more. :)
 * Rhonda is off for the weekend, bye!
<\sh> Rhonda: have a nice one...just waiting for my tram to go home now
<sebner> \sh: hahah, I'm just happy we have fuddl ;)
<\sh> hmm..on hardy there is my "2.4-1" name tag on nexuiz (I'm scared now)
<sebner> hahaha!
<\sh> micahg: we suggests the dojo packages when it's gone through NEW
<micahg> \sh: k
<micahg> \sh: I verified that 1.3.2 will work with 1.10
<\sh> sebner: fuddle has a tauware.de email address, which means he and siretart are somehow related ;)
<\sh> sebner: which makes me feel happier now ;)
<\sh> micahg: well, I think ZF will work with dojo also with 1.4.1
<micahg> \sh: k, but 1.3.2 was in debian
<micahg> \sh: they ship 1.4.0 with 1.10
<feasty> Hi all, can anyone help me as I have a fix for 2 bugs in an application that are on launchpad and I just want to make sure I get the process correct. I have my debdiff which contains both fixes in. Do I just add it as an attachment to each of the bugs it fixes and leave a comment?
<\sh> micahg: yeah...old stuff, but usable
<feasty> If it wasn't obvious enough its my first bugfix on Ubuntu.
 * \sh declares web js libraries and web applications not usable with binary only non rolling linux dists
<micahg> \sh: +1 :)
<persia> feasty: That's a good start.  You probably want to subscribe a sponsors queue to one of the bugs (no need to do both)
<sebner> \sh: yeah and sistpoty too, they are all together at the same university. I think fuddel writes a Doktorarbeit? with siretart looking over it
<feasty> persia: is that the subscribers list on the right hand side of the bug page?
<persia> Yes
<micahg> \sh: is it worth trying to get ZF into debian?
<\sh> sebner: regarding http://gallery.sourcecode.de/v/album_003/album_001/album/album_001/P1000071.JPG.html I know ;)
<feasty> persia: And then what. Do I just attach my debdiff to the bug? It says in the help I should notify a developer who can confirm it. Do I need to do that?
<\sh> micahg: yes there is an ITP for ZF and I wanted to upload it to mentors, but don't find the time for it..if you have, please try to include it into debian
<sebner> \sh: hahah! :P
<micahg> \sh: ok, if I can find the time :)
<\sh> micahg: hehe..as said, please do...if you can get it into debian as maintainer, I'm happy...
<micahg> \sh: k
<\sh> micahg: and I can mail andy that ZF will be available in debian as well
<micahg> \sh: once the mozilla stuff slows down a little maybe I can try for that
<micahg> worse case, I'll do it after Lucid release :)
<\sh> micahg: well, no problem...when you get the upload to debian, you'll take the maintainership, which means I can do more work on some very strange projects I have on my list ;)
<micahg> \sh: k, cool :)
<micahg> maybe by then I can apply for MOTU :)
<randomaction> feasty: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<feasty> ah cheers randomaction
<\sh> micahg: you could do now afaik ;)
<micahg> \sh: I think I need a few more uploads to qualify :)
<\sh> micahg: lucid +1 => take my merges ;)
<micahg> \sh: k, is there a list?
<micahg> \sh: what types of packages?
<\sh> micahg: merges.ubuntu.com for the next cycle...
 * \sh <- gone
<feasty> how do I subscribe to the ubuntu-universe-sponsors? I cant seem to find where I do it.
<fabrice_sp> feasty, on the right, in laucnhpad
<randomaction> "subscribe someone else" link
<feasty> What page is that on though? Is that under the individual bug?
<fabrice_sp> can you link your bug number?
<feasty> thats one of them: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/twitux/+bug/339257
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 339257 in twitux "Twitux deals badly with missized images" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<feasty> I subscribed on the right hand side. I was unsure how this sponsorship works from the wikiw page description. I couldn't see where I subscribed to the group
<segler> hi, i need help with a package on revu. i made the changes that people pointed out in the comments. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/rhythmbox-radio-browser
<fabrice_sp> on the top right part, you have 3 blocks, first one is "This report is public", and in the third, you have a green + and Subscribe someone else
<feasty> do I subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors in there?
<fabrice_sp> feasty, yes
<fabrice_sp> Hi segler . You should try to know who owns the copyright on the images you added
<feasty> ah brilliant thanks. Sorry I was totally lost with it. To clarify, I just upload my patch to it, add a comment and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors. Then wait and see?
<michas> Hi together. I currently packaging a new piece of software, trying to get it into ubuntu and debian. Do I need to set up two seperate source packages, or is it possible to use a single source package for both ubuntu and debian?
<fabrice_sp> feasty, yes
<feasty> fabrice_sp, thanks for that.
<fabrice_sp> yw :-D
<ScottK> michas: Except for some very minor differences they should be the same.
<randomaction> michas: if you get it into Debian, it will go into Ubuntu automatically (but not vice versa)
<michas> randomaction, ok, than I'll concentate on debian and ignore ubuntu for the moment. :)
<michas> ScottK, are there common "minor differences", I should be aware of or can I usually simply put it into debian?
<ScottK> Maintainer field or original maintainer in debian/control and revision/distro in debian/changelog
<feasty> If I have one patch file which fixes 2 bugs then should I upload it to both bugs or just comment in one of them that it fixes both bugs and link the second bug back to the first?
<feasty> should I subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors to both bugs?
<fabrice_sp> feasty, only upload it in one, and reference the bug where you uploaded it in the other bug
<fabrice_sp> and subscribe u-u-s to the bug where debdiff has been attached
<geser> attach to one bug and add a comment to the other (so others know where to look) and subscribe u-u-s to the bug with the attachment
<AntoineLeclair> I made a patch for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pgadmin3/+bug/347256 I made a .debdiff, is that what is needed?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 347256 in pgadmin3 "pgadmin3 has ugly icon" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<michas> It's a new piece of software, hence I will be the only maintainer. changelog should be the same. (unless I really need some different name scheme.) If I don't need to change something Ubuntu specific, is there any good reason to explicitly building a ubuntu package?
<fabrice_sp> AntoineLeclair, yes
<AntoineLeclair> fabrice_sp: thanks, I'll upload the patch then, I hope all is fine :)
<feasty> fabrice_sp, thanks again
<fabrice_sp> and don't forget to subscribe u-u-s
<fabrice_sp> AntoineLeclair, ^
<fabrice_sp> feasty, ;-)
<michas> ScottK, If I don't need to change anything Ubuntu specific on the code itself, is there any good reason to explicitly building a ubuntu package?
<fabrice_sp> michas, because of libs, for example
<ScottK> michas: Only if you want stuff formatted for acceptance into Ubuntu.
<ScottK> It's generally better to try and get things into Debian if you can.
<michas> ScottK, ok, so getting it into Debian is automatical a acceptance into Ubutu, right?
<ScottK> michas: Depending on timing, yes.
<ScottK> For the next ~ two weeks it's automatic
<michas> ScottK, what is after the next two weeks?
<rmunn> Debian merge deadline is this coming Thursday, isn't it?
<ScottK> Wait for the next release (when it's automatic) or get a freeze exception.
<michas> ok, I think I see. :)
<michas> I'll hurry up. ;)
<randomaction> even if it were uploaded into Debian today, it has a chance of sitting in the NEW queue until past the freeze
<ScottK> Certainly, but New has been pretty quick recently
<ScottK> (generally)
<Laney> Debian source NEW is fast these days
<Laney> in general
<Laney> 1 and 3 days for my packages that were done in the past week :)
<michas> ok, if the package needs more time, then I should at least have good chances getting it into the following ubuntu release.
<Laney> backports will be available to you
<michas> Is there an official place, where things like merge deadlines are announced?
<Laney> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Laney> !releaseschedule
<Laney> bah
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Philip5> if i have no preferences and want to start to use a patch system for my packages is dpatch or quilt the way to go? (i don't want to start a flamewar)
<Philip5> are there any pros or cons with either or them or mostly a matter of taste?
<sebner> Philip5: If you also use debhelper(7) you should go with quilt
<Philip5>  i do
<Philip5> quilt is what i feel is the new and dpatch whats been
<ScottK> Quilt is easier to integrate into debian/rules.  Dpatch with dpatch-edit-patch is easier to use if you aren't familiar with quilt.
<ScottK> Quilt is more capable in many respects, but most of this capability is not relevant to most packages
<statik> Philip5, there is some good info here http://wiki.debian.org/Projects/DebSrc3.0
<sebner> ScottK: well, that depends .. I always found quilt easier than dpatch, even at the beginning
 * ScottK can't imagine what would be easier than dpatch-edit-patch patchname, edit files, exit when you're done
<sebner> ScottK: quilt push foo, edit, quilt refresh, quilt pop :P
<rmunn> I used cdbs-edit-patch when I was making the package I just uploaded to REVU... then upstream came out with a new release that fixed the problems I was patching and I could delete my debian/patches directory. Joy!
<ScottK> That's harder
<ScottK> rmunn: Congrats
<rmunn> ScottK: It helps that I was in touch with upstream about the problems, and that one of NLTK's authors is a co-worker of mine. :-)
<sebner> urgh
<ScottK> :-)
<Philip5> statik: thanks, i'll have a read
<kamalmostafa> Hi ScottK -- time for your friendly weekly reminder that we've been sitting on libtifiles/libticalcs for three weeks now.  I don't think it will take long to review, and I'd really like to get it off my plate.
<ScottK> kamalmostafa: Certainly.  Should be able to get to it tomorrow.
<kamalmostafa> ScottK: Excellent -- thanks!
<ari-tczew> [exec] MozEmbed.cpp:791: error: 'PR_Unlock' was not declared in this scope
<ari-tczew> or
<ari-tczew> [exec] MozEmbed.cpp: In function 'gboolean gs_dispatch_cb(GSource*, gboolean (*)(void*), void*)':
<ari-tczew> anyone knows how fix this ftbfs?
<crimsun> ubuntu-mozillateam may be of more assistance
<ari-tczew> I guess that this is problem with gcc 4.4
<geser> StevenK: did you already removed texlive-base-bin? (texlive-base-bin-doc can also go away as its only rdepends is texlive-base-bin)
<StevenK> geser: I didn't, I was waiting for you. I'll kill them both in a little while.
<geser> that explains why it's still there :)
#ubuntu-motu 2010-02-06
<dholbach> haha, nice REVU bug: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/zope.index will get the "index" removed from the URL
<StevenK> geser: Killed.
<ari-tczew> can we sync nonfree -> multiverse ?
<geser> StevenK: thanks
<persia> ari-tczew: Sometimes, and usually.
<persia> More specifically, check the license against ubuntu-policy
<Dabian> This is a user question, I guess, but maybe it will end up in a bug report.
<Dabian> I am sitting in my arm chair, ready to watch a DVD.  Turns out its encrypted.
<Dabian> I installed libdvdread4, and sudo'ed the script ...
<Dabian> But it still doesn't work.
<Dabian> What is wrong?
<Dabian> (I tried playing the dvd with xine, vlc and mythtv)
<Dabian> (VLC might have the configuration messed up though)
<persia> Dabian: You may find that you can get an answer in #ubuntu
<Dabian> What say you?  No idea, or its broken?
<Dabian> persia: I thought that would be the right place to ask.  Not sure why I asked here, sorry.
<persia> Dabian: No worries.  It's just the sort of question that almost never gets answered here.
<Dabian> persia: Thanks for pointer.
<Dabian> Seems #Ubuntu is clueless too.
<Dabian> The more skilled you get, the less help are you likely to get, I guess.
<persia> Indeed.
<Dabian> :)
<Dabian> OK . now I am getting some response...
<Dabian> OK .. turns out that its a limitation
<Dabian> Ubuntu doesn't work for certain DVD's.  You have to use windows or something else.
<Dabian> As I don't have or intend to aquire windows, I will have to watch the DVD at my parents place or similar, I guess. :|
<Dabian> (Not that they run windows on a dvd-capable machine, but they have a television and a dvd-player)
<Dabian> I guess thats it for GNU/Linux as "media-player".
<sladen> Dabian: urm, I doubt it's as simple as that
<Dabian> sladen: Well, nobody knows how to make it work.
<Dabian> apparently.
<sladen> Dabian: the unencryption is just a matter of software;  and hasn't changed for about 10 years
<Dabian> sladen: I was told that some DVD's just doesn't work with ubuntu.
<sladen> Dabian: what error message are you seeing.  Have you googled it?
<sladen> Dabian: sounds like FUD
<marnold> Dabian, you using libdvdcss2
<Dabian> Not sure how I get an error message.
<Dabian> marnold: I am using libdvdread4, and I ran the script.
<Dabian> I guess I can fire up xine in the gnome-termial.
<Dabian> libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_1.VOB (0x001ff86b)!!
<sladen> Dabian: run   vlc dvd://   or   mplayer dvd://    or   totem dvd://   or   xine dvd://   from a terminal and look at what it prints when you press play, and it doesn't
<Dabian> Will try google that.
<marnold> perhaps we should take this in to #ubuntu... Hold on  why are you runnin xine in gnome
<Dabian> Why not?
<Dabian> I guess #ubuntu would be the apropiate forum.
<Dabian> I got some page from google that talks about "regionset"
<persia> This really isn't the right forum :)
<Dabian> persia: Right.
<sladen> Dabian: from Googling on your behalf, it sounds like you probably have a region-locked DVD drive of some sort, and a DVD that doesn't match that region
<Dabian> right ..
<Dabian> Not something I know a lot about .. but I guess most dvd's over here are region locked.
<Dabian> Maybe this dvd is a different region.
<Dabian> I dunno.
<Laney> please, if you wish to provide support, take it to some more appropriate forum
<Dabian> I am in #ubuntu also, sorry Laney
<marnold> oh now i remember why i'm here
<Dabian> :)
<sladen> Dabian: given that the DVD hardware (its firmware) is below the level of the software, then there's little the software can do about it (the DVD drive is not passing it the data).  You need to get a normal DVD drive that doesn't have unnecessary restrictions (this will apply equally in MS Windows as it does in Debian, Ubuntu, or other $distro of choice)
<Dabian> sladen: Thanks.
<marnold> we may have an outstanding security issue in ircd-hybrid http://www.debian.org/security/2010/dsa-1980 appears not to be fixed in lucid
<Dabian> EF-net irc?
<marnold> as last uploader of that package
<marnold> i wondering what i should do
<marnold> s/I/I'm
<sladen> marnold: pull the packages from Debian when they're available
<marnold> Dabian, most have switched to ratbox
<Dabian> I guess you should contact the security team right away.
<sladen> marnold: poke pitti or someone for help
<marnold> sladen, this one doesn't get much active maintenance
<persia> #ubuntu-hardened tends to be a good place to ask about security stuff.  Asking in the next 10 minutes or so is likely to be best.
<mdeslaur> marnold: what's the issue?
<marnold> and I'm also wondering about the wisdom of including hybrid in lucid
<marnold> its hasn't seen much upstream development
<sladen> marnold: have a look at popcon
<lfaraone> jdong: I fixed bug 479131 in a 0.2 upload, but because the error occurs on package removal or reinstallation (when the service is stopped), people who have already installed the package will continue to have problems. How should I go about fixing this? (or should I just tell people to "LANG=C apt-get upgrade" first?)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 479131 in autokey "Autokey crashes on post-install, "stop" action checks the return message rather than the return code." [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/479131
<jdong> lfaraone: ... is there no way to correct the problem without forcing people to use an oddball apt-get incantation?
<lfaraone> jdong: well, it's a issue in the init script that has to do with internationalization.
<Dabian> sladen: I fixed my problem with regionset!  THANK YOU! :))))
<jdong> lfaraone: can you not call the init script from post(inst,rm) with LANG=C in that case?
<lfaraone> jdong: the issue is not with the 0.2 version, but the broken original version in the archives.
<jdong> lfaraone: understood, but IMO part of the responsibility of the SRU is to address that
<jdong> or at leaset make it behave in a way that doesn't involve nasty postinst errors
<lfaraone> jdong: okay. the package uses CDBS, so I'm not sure how I'd override what it does in the postinst/postrm.
<jdong> sorry, I'm not currently at a machine where I can get you more specific advice
<jdong> but with SRU hat on, from a policy standpoint I'd like for the package to cleanly upgrade affected users through the update manager / apt-get upgrade as expected
<jdong> hopefully a volunteer idling in this channel can provide more specific assistance :)
<ScottK> It's doable.  Let me look something up.
<ScottK> lfaraone: See --error-handler= in man dh_installinit
<diwic> I'm trying to debug a program crash but all I get in gdb is "Thread exited" and a SIGKILL. How can I trace down where the bug occurs?
<diwic> If I run the program under strace, the program does not crash.
<ScottK> Ah. A Heisnburg.  Those are tough.
<nigel_nb> ScottK, how do I look through the source for how a particular package is being installed/uninstalled?
<diwic> ScottK: any hints?
<ScottK> diwic: No.  Not really, just trying to share the pain.
<diwic> perhaps if I can put a breakpoint on thread exit, is this possible?
<ScottK> I'm very unlikely to have any additional useful information for you.  Sorry.
<ScottK> Off the top of my head, I'd think you'd have to know what thread.
<kamalmostafa> diwic: I would think that the "Thread exited" is the symptom, not the cause...  The SIGKILL bears investigation though.  That's an unusual signal for a program to get unless something is explicitly sending it (that's "kill -9").  Is it possible that the program is sending *itself* the SIGKILL "intentionally"?  Does the string "SIGKILL" appear anywhere in the source?
<kamalmostafa> diwic: ... or for that matter, does the program call kill() or raise() internally anyplace?
<kamalmostafa> If the program were to call raise(9) for example, you'd get this effect I think.
<diwic> SIGKILL is not present
<diwic> raise is but not with sigkill as argument
<kamalmostafa> diwic: what argument does it call raise() with?
<diwic> kill is present in quite a few places
<diwic> SIGTERM, SIGTRAP, SIGQUIT, SIGUSR1
<crimsun> (inside gdb) info threads
<crimsun> () thread foo
<crimsun> () break linenum thread foo
<crimsun> etc.
<crimsun> busy ATM but will look in a bit
<diwic> crimsun, so do that on all calls to kill() and raise()?
<crimsun> (I presume this is 517902?)
<diwic> crimsun, yes
<diwic> bug #517902
<kamalmostafa> diwic: You could just set a breakpoint on "kill" and another on "raise" I think -- you shouldn't need to set individual breakpoints on each call to them.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517902 in pulseaudio "Pulseaudio crashes when starting pavucontrol" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517902
<diwic> crimsun, I suspect that the new alsa-lib wakeup thing might be involved
<diwic> hmm
<diwic> got one kill breakpoint but that wasn't it, when I continued, the program didn't crash.
<kamalmostafa> Question about version numbers:  Package 'gwp' currently shows version number (0.4.0-1.2build1) -- I want to make change to fix the FTBFS in ubuntu.  What should the next version number be?  Should it be "...build2" or "...ubuntu1" next?
<diwic> kamalmostafa, best thing I guess would be to upstream the FTBFS
<Takyoji> So I take it that the Basic PackagingGuide on the Ubuntu wiki is just a little dated; or?
<diwic> kamalmostafa, if that is not possible I'd suggest ubuntu1
<Takyoji> Because the rules file displayed is quite different from the one generated
<Takyoji> and it refers to debhelper 5 or 6; when I think the recent release is supposedly 7
<ScottK> kamalmostafa: ubuntu1
<diwic> kamalmostafa, nope, now it quitted without any kill breakpoints
<Takyoji> otherwise I'm referring to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic
<kamalmostafa> diwic: your SIGKILL problem sounds like it could be a timing related thing (since you also said that running under strace also hides the problem).   If I were in your shoes, I'd examine each kill() call in the source visually -- figure out which one might possibly send a kill(9), if any.   But this is getting pretty involved -- perhaps a different channel would be a better place to ask about this?  (which one I don't know).
<kamalmostafa> ScottK: thank you.  Is the use of "build1" a normal thing to do (for "no change" rebuilds)?  I'd not seen that before.
<diwic> kamalmostafa, IRL calling, got to go, thanks anyway
<ScottK> kamalmostafa: Yes.  A build1 build will got overwritten by autosync.
<kamalmostafa> diwic: good luck!
<kamalmostafa> Scottk: Ah, okay, that makes perfect sense.  thanks.
<nigel_nb> hggdh, will you be awake for some more time?
<hggdh> nigel_nb: not for long, no
<hggdh> why?
<nigel_nb> hggdh, I wanted to make sense of debian/rules
<hggdh> oh
<nigel_nb> (which is why I'm pining here)
<hggdh> nigel_nb: unfortunately this is pretty much it for me this night, sorry. But we can do it later
<jmarsden> nigel_nb: Why would someone else's wakefulness (or otherwise) affect *your* ability to make sense of a debian/rules file?
<hggdh> meanwhile, this is indeed the best place
<hggdh> heh. Good question, methinks
<nigel_nb> jmarsden, well my mentor's awakefullness would
<nigel_nb> hggdh, later then...
<jmarsden> nigel_nb: There are plenty of useful people here when you need help :)  Ask the channel when you get stuck and see who helps.
<nigel_nb> ah well, here goes then
<nigel_nb> I'm looking at the rules files and I wanted to know if all the files being created are being cleaned
<nigel_nb> package is firestarter
<jmarsden> nigel_nb: Well, you could test that by copying your pristine just-unpacked source tree, then running the build, then clean, then compare the cleaned copy with the copied one using diff, and see if any files got left around.  Would that help?
<nigel_nb> jmarsden, that definitely would.  Let me try :) thanks
<jmarsden> You're welcome.
<rhpot1991> if anyone is available for a revu: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/hdhomerun-config-gui
<randomaction> suji11: you still have lintian errors/warnings
<suji11> randomaction: ya, i'm checking that how to rectify the errors. But it is little bit tough for me, because this is my first package.
<randomaction> you can ask here if you don't know how to fix some items
<suji11>  randomaction: ya, my first problem is how to add the copyright information in files to my copyright file. Actually i'm having 3 directories, src(Contains c programs and header files), share(contain the bitmap image of IOK), po(contain the translation files).
<suji11> randomaction: In po directory there are around 30 files, each file has different copyright holders. should i add all those peoples name in copyright file, if yes how to?
<randomaction> hmm, afaik that's not usually done
<randomaction> suji11: but yes, in your case in some of the files copyright is claimed
<randomaction> by Red Hat, Fedora etc.
<randomaction> for this situation I would recommend using DEP5 format: http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/
<randomaction> where the file says "Copyright (C) YEAR THE PACKAGE'S COPYRIGHT HOLDER", you can assume that the copyright holder is the same as the rest of the package
<suji11> randomaction: ok, i will do that, how to create the man page for my package/
<suji11> randomaction: http://pastebin.com/m67980505 this is the copyright information of two files, how to i add this in my copyright file?
<randomaction> for as.po: nothing to add
<randomaction> for ca.po: Copyright (C) 2009 Free Software Foundation
<suji11> randomaction: that is enough ah? shouldn't add the name Xavier Conde Rueda <xavi.conde@gmail.com>, 2009. ?
<randomaction> as far as I can tell from the contents of the file, he doesn't claim copyright
<suji11> randomaction: ok, i sent a mail to you about the copyright information,let me know what are the things should i add in my copyright file from that.
<randomaction> suji11: now format everything according to http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/
<randomaction> and instead of sending me mails, just pastebin the text somewhere
<suji11> randomaction: ok
<suji11> randomaction: i will do the copyright file and will copy that in pastebin and send to you.
<suji11>  randomaction: http://pastebin.com/m2ac2e7d0 for this what should i add in copyright?
<randomaction> use your judgement
<suji11> randomaction: Copyright: 2009 iok , is this right?
<suji11> randomaction: http://pastebin.com/m54ee125b this is the copyright file i created now, is this ok?
<randomaction> generally OK. Use "License: GPL-2+". "Copyright:" and "License:" mustn't be preceded by spaces. Stanzas must be separated by blank lines. Last stanza must mention "/usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-2" and in examples in DEP5.
<randomaction> s/and in/as in/
<suji11> randomaction: http://pastebin.com/m46fcd05a i changed the things, now ok?
<randomaction> looks ok to me
<suji11> randomaction: i will update this to revu.ubuntuwire.com now.
<suji11> randomaction: Thank you :)
<suji11> bye
<siretart> sebner: master thesis, not a phd
<sebner> siretart: oh, I'm sorry. nearly the same though :P
<riot_le> hello
<riot_le> anyone here who can help me with an pbuilder/debootstrap error?
<c_korn> riot_le: just ask.
<riot_le> i want to create the pbuilder environment on a new client and get an debootstrap-error by doing pbuilder --create: " Failure trying to run: chroot /var/cache/pbuilder/build/10088/. mount -t proc proc /proc"
<riot_le> i've searched google and the Ubuntu Wiki but didn't find an answer to this issue
<riot_le>  i try it with sudo and as root-User but the Issue is the same
<alkisg> I need my app to be ran with gksu, and I'm getting this lindian warning: http://lintian.debian.org/tags/su-wrapper-not-su-to-root.html
<alkisg> However, su-to-root isn't install by default on Lucid. Should I depend on that? Should I just keep using gksu? (nope, no thoughts currently about switching to PK :))
<kemmotar> hi there! how i can contribute if i'm not programmer?
<nigel_nb> kemmotar, yes.  Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/community
<kemmotar> nigel_nb: all from here need programmer skill...
<nigel_nb> kemmotar, artwork doesnt
<nigel_nb> kemmotar, bug squad doesn't, and neither does docs
<kemmotar> nigel_nb: "bug squad doesn't" ??? i think it based on programming...
<rmunn> kemmotar, Fixing bugs does need programming skill. Reading bug reports and triaging them (can I reproduce it on my computer, or would I need more information to reproduce the bug?) doesn't necessarily take programming skill, just patience.
<kemmotar> in last full circle motu said that to be motu no programmer skill are required...what he meant?
<rmunn> kemmotar, And answering the "is this a duplicate of another bug?" question also doesn't take programming skill, just knowledge of how to do a search. :-)
<nigel_nb> kemmotar, you *dont* need to code in MOTU
<nigel_nb> kemmotar, you need to package, which is a bit differnt
<rmunn> If non-programmers spend their time sorting through bug reports and filtering out the duplicates and the ones that can't be reproduced, that frees up programmer time to spend actually *fixing* bugs.
<nigel_nb> you need enough skills to understand what a patch does and some other stuff though
<rmunn> Basic requirements for packaging are not being intimidated by the command line. If that describes you, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek1001/GetStarted and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek1001/FixSmallBugs and try the exercises there. If you can do those, you have the skills to help out with packaging.
<kemmotar> rmunn: so "bug squad" is something different to "bug fixing"?
<nigel_nb> kemmotar, Bug Squad does not fix bugs
<rmunn> kemmotar, "Bug Squad" is the team of people that work on bugs. There are many steps to working on bugs, and fixing it is only the last step.
<rmunn> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad for what the Ubuntu Bug Squad does in detail.
<nigel_nb> kemmotar, we make sure the dev can start fixing rather than spending time deciding which is important
<rmunn> From that page: "They assign bugs to packages, ensure that bug reports are complete, find duplicate bug reports, recreate bugs, and forward bugs to their upstream authors." None of that takes any programming skill.
<kemmotar> and what are easier - Bug Squad or packaging ?
<rmunn> kemmotar, You can see the complexity of packaging by looking at those two devweek1001 links I posted a few minutes ago. Bug Squad consists mostly of reading bug reports and deciding if they're duplicates, if they need more information, and so on.
<rmunn> In my opinion, Bug Squad is probably easier for a beginner to get started in. But I don't know how much knowledge you have, so it's possible that packaging might be easier for you. You'll know for sure if you read those meeting logs and try the exercises. :-)
<BlackZ> I get this error when I run: "sudo pbuilder build *.dsc": http://paste.ubuntu.com/370289/ how can I solve? it's a python package, this is the "rules" file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/370290/
<ahe> would someone take a look at my package http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/rubyripper please?
<kemmotar> rmunn, nigel_nb: thanks guys!!!
<geser> BlackZ: do you have python in Build-Depends for your python package?
<rmunn> BlackZ, paste your debian/control file, I think it might be missing a dependency
<rmunn> BlackZ, The "ImportError: No module named distutils.core" message suggests that python-dev is missing from the dependency list
<BlackZ> this is the control file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/370293/
<rmunn> Why do you have a "python-dev (>= 3)" requirement? That won't ever get installed: starting with Python 3.0, the python-dev package is called python3-dev. Change that to "python-dev (>= 2)" and I think your problem should get fixed.
<randomaction> BlackZ: rerun debuild, pbuilder didn't even try to install python
<abogani> Hi All, What mean when in changelog "1:" precedece version number?
<BlackZ> randomaction, http://paste.ubuntu.com/370297/
<rmunn> abogani, That's called an "epoch", it makes that version number sort "after" anything without a "1:" in front. It's used for when a package's version numbering changes in a way that wouldn't normally sort correctly (like going from "20090425" to "1.0" for example).
<rmunn> BlackZ, Line 54 of that paste: "pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: python-dev (>= 3) but it is not installable" -- change that version number to 2 instead of 3 and things will work.
<abogani> rmunn: Thanks a lot! :-)
<BlackZ> rmunn, ok, I'm trying to do so
<rmunn> There is no python-dev >= 3, python-dev versions only go up to 2.NN.
<rmunn> Change the python-dev version in the Build-Depends: line of your debian/control file, then it should work.
<BlackZ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/370302/
<rmunn> Okay, we've gotten past the distutils.core problem, now we've got a different problem: "dh: Command not found".
<rmunn> Got it. It's not "dh clean", it should be "dh_clean". The line in your debian/rules that says "dh $@" is wrong.
<rmunn> I don't know debhelper very well yet (I've only created one package so far and I used CDBS for it), so someone correct me if I'm mistaken -- but I think changing that line to "dh_$@" will work.
<rmunn> ... no wait, the documentation talks about doing "dh $@". Now I'm confused.
<geser> debhelper 7
<rmunn> Do you have debhelper listed as a build dependency?
<rmunn> Someone else better take this, I'm past where my knowledge runs out.
<rmunn> Except that I don't see pbuilder installing debhelper anywhere, so I think you just have to add debhelper to your Build-Depends: line.
<randomaction> I agree
<BlackZ> hmm, now I get that when I run: "debuild -S": http://paste.ubuntu.com/370309/ but I have added debhelper 7 in the dependences
<randomaction> read the error message, you should start line 6 in debian/rules with a tab
<rmunn> debian/rules is a Makefile, and Makefiles are picky about whitespace. You *must* use a Tab character, not spaces, for indentation in Makefiles. Annoying, but there you go. Make sure you used a tab on line 6.
<randomaction> actually, always read error messages
<BlackZ> hmm, I've started it with a tab
<rmunn> randomaction is right -- 90% of my problem-solving technique is "read the error message, paste it into Google if I don't understand it, read the first four or five Google results." Works nearly every time. :-)
<randomaction> some editors replace tabs with spaces, check yours
<hakaishi> Hello everyone! Anyone up to advocate/review qt-shutdown-p? - It is a program to shutdown the system (using the session manager or HAL or 'sudo shutdown -P now') and display the remaining time. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/qt-shutdown-p
<BlackZ> randomaction, I get the spaces with nano, pico and gedit - what do you use?
<randomaction> gedit has a setting to replace/not replace tab with spaces
<randomaction> changeable in the right-hand side of the status bar
<randomaction> anyway, try to replace these spaces with a tab and then save file
<rmunn> Make sure you get the whole file... if it changed one tab it probably changed all of them, so you'll have to change them *all* back.
<BlackZ> ok thanks all, I'll be back in few moments ;)
<ejat> hi .. who can help me with this http://bit.ly/alDSYa
<hakaishi> ejat: the problem is libtool, but I can't tell you anything else because I don't know your source code. Maybe it is just that you need a (>=2.2.6) in the debian/control file
<ejat> hakaishi: ok .. ill give a try .. thanks ..
<segler> hi, please help me with: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/rhythmbox-radio-browser
<ejat> help me with this plz ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/370346/
<rmunn> I don't understand libtool, so I can't tell you how to do it, but lines 11 and 12 look like the thing to do: "You should recreate aclocal.m4 with macros from libtool 2.2.6a-4 and run autoconf again."
<ejat> yeah line 11 n 12 .. but i dont know to do that :(
<kklimonda> ejat, you can try running autoreconf in the source directory
<kklimonda> or aclocal alone
<jdong> superm1: discovery of the day: Pairing the apple wireless keyboards tends to work 100% of the time *if* the profile is REMOVED from OS X first
<jdong> superm1: I'm not sure if OS X puts something persistent in the bluetooth controller (likely) or keyboard (possible also).... but that glitches out the pairing process
<jdong> no idea how to perform the "factory reset" equivalent if OS X is no longer around.
<ejat> kklimonda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/370351/
<kklimonda> ejat, install libtool
<ejat> ok ..
<ejat> kklimonda: then after that i need to re-tarball back all the codes right?
<kklimonda> ejat, if it worked you would have to create a diff between clean source and the one after autoreconf was launched and patch it at the build time.
<superm1> jdong, well i never had OS X w/ mine and still always have a hard time pairing :)
<jdong> superm1: hmm interesting :)
<jdong> superm1: yeah when OS X still knew about the keyboard it was impossible to pair
<jdong> the keyboard would get ADHD and start trying to connect to the last bt it remembered which in turn rejects it, ...
<superm1> jdong, i am suspecting the only way we're gonna get down to the bottom of this is to find someone who is knowledgable enough to sniff all the USB packets through a VM or something w/ OSX pairing
<jdong> yeah
<segler> hi, please help me with: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/rhythmbox-radio-browser
<jgoppert> is there any way to get debian lenny packages into the launchpad ppa?
<ScottK> jgoppert: PPA questions are better asked on #launchpad
<jgoppert> ok thanks
<segler> hi, please help me with: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/rhythmbox-radio-browser
<jdong> superm1: btw, what's the status with fglrx and lucid?
<jdong> superm1: my attempt to install ot right now led to all sorts of pretty glitching and a corrupted root :)
<superm1> jdong, amd hasn't published a build that works with the new X server
<jdong> superm1: *nods* gotcha
<superm1> most of the packaging should be ready though for the new style
<superm1> )eg alternatives)
<jdong> cool
<quadrispro> hello folks
<iulian> Hey quadrispro.
<quadrispro> heya iulian
<rmunn> Any MOTUs interested in reviewing or advocating for http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/python-nltk today? NLTK is a set of Python libraries for computational linguistics, and is apparently rather famous in that field (even has an O'Reilly book about it: http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596516499). I'd like to see it get into Lucid, so I'd like to get some reviews and/or advocates before Feature Freeze on Feb. 18th.
<ScottK> rmunn: Did you see about getting into Debian?  It's particularly easy to get Python stuff in.  Visit #debian-python on OFTC.
<rmunn> I figured the Debian process would take longer than the Ubuntu process, so I did the Ubuntu package first. I do plan on getting it into Debian as well, though.
<ScottK> For Python stuff, Debian is often faster.
<rmunn> And if it gets accepted into sid before the Debian freeze this coming Thursday, it'd be automatic in Lucid. Right.
<ScottK> It's need to get into Testing before the Freeze, so no, but it's easy to ask for a sync once it's in Unstable
<rmunn> ScottK: Understood, thanks
<cyberix> I'm trying to do "requestsync --lp -s -d unstable miredo", but this does not work because the package in debian is fresh
<cyberix> how long does it take for this to start working after the package is out?
<geser> I don't know how long it takes to get the changelog updated
<crimsun> hmm. I hadn't even noticed that --skip-minimize is now the default in piuparts(1).
<rmunn> ScottK: Thanks for the suggestion: it seems there's a Debian python-nltk package sitting abandoned... someone on #debian-python suggested I ping the maintainer and take over if he doesn't answer within, say, a week. But that'll be after the Debian import freeze for Lucid, so if I'm going to get this into Lucid I'll still need someone to review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/python-nltk
<rhpot1991> got a question about the copyright file, since I'm updating an already existing package I just add my information and leave the previous authors info in tact correct?
<rhpot1991> http://pastebin.com/f3e30bccc
<qense> I've added hooks to configure.ac, but they aren't picked up by Soyuz and debuild. How do I get those to regenerate configure and the Makefiles.in files?
<chrisccoulson> qense - is your question there regarding transmission?
<qense> yes
<qense> I built it only to find it without the right flag enabled.
<chrisccoulson> qense - you can just run autoreconf in the build system
<chrisccoulson> but we already have a patch in transmission which contains a refresh of the build system
<chrisccoulson> so you can just update that patch
<qense> chrisccoulson: update that patch to do what?
<chrisccoulson> qense - you can make the changes to 99_autoreconf.patch
<chrisccoulson> if you just extract that patch for editting
<chrisccoulson> and then run "autoreconf" in the build system
<chrisccoulson> and make sure you delete autom4te.cache and config.h.in~ afterwards too
<chrisccoulson> that will update configure and Makefile.in with the changes you made
<qense> chrisccoulson: What changes should I made to the patch?
<qense> and with extracting you mean applying?
<qense> with cbds?
<chrisccoulson> qense - just run "autoreconf" with the patch extracted for editing
<qense> ah
<chrisccoulson> qense - transmission uses quilt
<qense> ok
<chrisccoulson> qense - you can automate it with this script: http://people.ubuntu.com/~chrisccoulson/scripts/quilt-autotools.sh
<chrisccoulson> by running "quilt-autotools.sh -p 99_autoreconf.patch -a dont_build_libevent.patch"
<chrisccoulson> that will do it automatically, make sure any new files are included in the patch, and clean up afterwards too
<qense> chrisccoulson: thanks!
#ubuntu-motu 2010-02-07
<qense> chrisccoulson: I got the flag to work! Thank you for your support1
<chrisccoulson> qense - you're welcome :)
<Nahsei> hello! maybe i shouldn't be here to take this kind of doubts, but people don't respond in #ubuntu-support or redirect me to some web pages that don't help me
<Nahsei> i installed ubuntu9.10 and the sound worked well... then, after apt-get upgrade i lost sound... i thought it was because of the new kernel headers... i don't know if that's correct, but in fact sound started working again after i booted with previous version of linux kernel. then, after installing virtualbox the sound stopped working again..
<Nahsei> i tried to purge virtualbox, reinstall pulseaudio, add myself to audio group, modprobe.... nothing worked
<Nahsei> help
<micahg> Nahsei: this channel is for packaging issues...please see #ubuntu-bugs to get help filing a bug or #ubuntu for support
<Nahsei> ok
<Nahsei> sorry... they simply don't answer me in #ubuntu -.-
<Nahsei> i'll try in #ubuntu-bugs
<micahg> if the old prerm script fails, does it try to look for a prerm script in the new package?
<ChogyDan> micahg: Im not really in all this stuff, but I think the answer is in debian policy
<micahg> thanks ChogyDan
<ChogyDan> micahg: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-maintainerscripts.html
<micahg> yep, I found it :)
<ChogyDan> cool
<micahg> what's the view of adding a prerm script to a transitiona package?
<crimsun> seems really hackish
<crimsun> what condition are you trying to enforce?
<micahg> crimsun: flash seems to have issues upgrading from hardy -> lucid
<crimsun> flashplugin-nonfree (not flashplugin-installer), I presume?
<micahg> crimsun: right
<crimsun> what's bailing, and where?
<micahg> prerm
<micahg> bug 518263
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518263 in flashplugin-nonfree "package flashplugin-installer (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518263
<micahg> seems to be an old issue
<micahg> bug 429841
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429841 in flashplugin-nonfree "broken packaging: package flashplugin-nonfree 10.0.22.87ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: (breaks upgrade)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429841
<crimsun> interesting.
<crimsun> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for iceape-flashplugin.
<crimsun> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for iceape-flashplugin.
<crimsun> hmm, well, a couple approaches at least. You could add a prerm to flashplugin-nonfree, or you could get rid of flashplugin-nonfree altogether with C+R+P
<crimsun> yeah, I remember that package being a beast
<micahg> crimsun: you don't need the transitional package to provide the LTS -> LTS upgrade?
<crimsun> micahg: you probably do, unfortunately
<crimsun> that is indeed rather nasty. :(
<micahg> crimsun: k, so I was thinking about adding the prerm script to the transitional package
<micahg> crimsun: we had to add firefox-2 back to firefox for the LTS upgrade :(
<crimsun> yeah, without forcing an rdep elsewhere you'll need to add one to the transitional package
<micahg> crimsun: I'll talk to asac about it later...
<micahg> thanks
<mr_steve> Quick question; for a new package's changelog, what should the distribution be? lucid?
<jmarsden> mr_steve: Yes.
<mr_steve> jmarsden, thanks. I thought so, but suddenly lintian is giving me an error about it. It didn't the last time I built this package.. wierdness
<jmarsden> mr_steve: What does the error say exactly, and what version of lintian are you running and where did it come from?
<mr_steve> E: cnetworkmanager_0.21.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes: bad-ubuntu-distribution-in-changes-file lucid
<mr_steve> lintian 2.2.17ubuntu1.1
<jmarsden> If you are developing under Lucid, that would be very weird.  if you are runing Karmic you may want to use the backports version of lintian
<mr_steve> jmarsden, that makes sense. I am still on karmic on this machine. I must just not have noticed that E: before.
<jmarsden> Right, the Karmic lintian by definition doesn't know about lucid.  There's "always" a lintian version in backports within a few weeks of a reelase that "knows about" the next release...
<mr_steve> good to know, thanks
<micahg> jmarsden: no one did a karmic-backports upload of lintian
<jmarsden> really?  Is it in karmic-proposed then??
<micahg> jmarsden: nope
<jmarsden> Hmmm.  I wonder what I did here... I don't remember grabbing the Lucid lintian sources and compiling them on Karmic... but maybe??!
<mr_steve> I was wondering about that, because I checked and I definitely have backports enabled on my machine
<micahg> bug 504512
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 504512 in karmic-backports "Please backport lintian 2.3.1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/504512
<fabrice_sp> micahg, are you doing Hardy -> Lucid upgrade tests? I found a bug in upgrading firefox, and wanted to confirm
<micahg> fabrice_sp: yes
<jmarsden> mr_steve: Well, you could grab it from the PPA of bdrung, or grab the sources and build it yourself, I guess... but I'm confused, I must have done the latter of those "in my sleep" or something!
<micahg> the dupe is appropriate I believe
<micahg> I need to add ff3.0 transitional packages to the package
<fabrice_sp> micahg, did you had problem to upgrade firefox-3.0? I'm having bug 518282
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518282 in firefox "firefox-branding: Upgrade to lucid from Hardy is broken because of firefox.desktop (dup-of: 513074)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518282
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 513074 in firefox "profile is corrupted on FF 3.0.17 to 3.6 upgrade (Hardy 8.04 LTS only)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513074
<micahg> fabrice_sp: I believe it's the same problem
<fabrice_sp> ah ok
<fabrice_sp> mine is easier: a missing Replace/Conflicts
<micahg> I'm trying to finish up TB3 this weekend...
<fabrice_sp> ok: I'll upload a 'temporary' fix to my ppa, then (my goal is to test another upgrade, not Firefox :-D )
<micahg> fabrice_sp: it will do that also
<micahg> fabrice_sp: we have transitional packages for everything else including firefox-2...somehow ff3 got overlooked
<fabrice_sp> the strange part is that my chroot is brand new, installed yesterday, and it got firefox 3.0
<micahg> fabrice_sp: in hardy?  that's normal
<fabrice_sp> and not firefox 2.0 (by default, I mean)
<micahg> FF3.6 won't be backported for a few months
<micahg> fabrice_sp: FF3 was the default on hardy
<fabrice_sp> oh: missed that in p.u.c
<mr_steve> hmm. My cnetworkmanager package now refuses to build, because it's testsuite expects to have a running dbus system-bus. Should tests be run as part of a normal build?
<RAOF> mr_steve: If they can be, they should be.  If they can't be, they should be disabled.
<RAOF> It's much nicer to get a FTBFS message due to failing tests than to have bug reports because something you didn't test broke.
<mr_steve> RAOF, got it. So if possible, I should patch out impossible tests and leave the rest?
<RAOF> If they're still useful, probably.
<RAOF> If the patch is easy and trivially correct.
<RAOF> If it's too hard, just don't run the test suite.
<mr_steve> Makes sense to me.
<jdong> heh, bugmail elevation team is more like it.
<RAOF> :)
<israel> Okay, so I was installing pulseaudio's system wide equalizer and now I don't have sound for most everything...  The only program I found still sounded was Hydrogen.  Can someone help me please?
<RAOF> Wrong channel - #ubuntu+1 & #pulseaudio if you're using Lucid, or #ubuntu & #pulseaudio if you're not.
<israel> K, thanks.
<CoryThompson> Hey, I was just wondering how you find a sponser to upload packages through?
<micahg> CoryThompson: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<CoryThompson> ok thanks, And I guess I just find things to package/update and fix bugs through the launchpad group?
<ScottK> jdong: It was created by someone who registered a LP account yesterday and is busy trying to join every single LP team.
<micahg> CoryThompson: http://daniel.holba.ch/harvest/
<jdong> heh
<ScottK> jdong: He also made the mistake of making bug control an admin for the team, so I kicked him off his own team so he'd stop inviting other teams to join it.
<jdong> *grins*
<CoryThompson> micahg, Thanks heaps.... It seems very hard to get started but also very awarding
<up_the_irons> I'm modifying an existing Ubuntu package to upload to my new PPA; should I overwrite the "XSBC-Original-Maintainer" field with my own info?  Add another "XSBC-Original-Maintainer"? or... ?  Don't want to strip the credit from the previous guy... ;)
<fabrice_sp> up_the_irons, for a ppa package, I generally put myself as maintainer (to avoid motu's receiving false bugs)
<up_the_irons> fabrice_sp: ah ok, thanks
<Liquid-Silence> any developers awake here? :P
<geser> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Liquid-Silence> erm geser I dont really have a question but I do however want to start getting involved with the developement of ubuntu
<geser> ah
<Liquid-Silence> so I just want a developer that is working on ubutu atm to show me the ropes :)
<geser> have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing already?
<Liquid-Silence> yeah busy with that
<Liquid-Silence> got launchpad setup etc...
<geser> any specific questions?
<Liquid-Silence> geser:  mind a pm?
<geser> sure
<coolbhavi> hello
<coolbhavi>  my wifi range with nm is very small i have to keep the laptop near to the modem itself to get a signal detection and with wicd it worked fine but i upgraded my laptopand i m getting import gtk failed
<coolbhavi> daemon is failing
<coolbhavi> any help
<Liquid-Silence> coolbhavi: #ubuntu
<coolbhavi> even m not able to run wifi-radar http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4759d891 Liquid-Silence even i asked #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1 and googled and searched the ubuntu forums
<coolbhavi> no go so i came here
<RAOF> Even if you haven't been getting help elsewhere, here still isn't the right place to get help.
<coolbhavi> RAOF, sorry
<Laney> what is this bug-elevation thing?
<geser> Laney: see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-February/030173.html and responses
<Laney> geser: ah thanks, didn't see that earlier
<angus> hello
<angus> is anyone there
<AnAnt> Hello, anyone knows why I get this email "Invitation to revu-uploaders declined by sistpoty" ?
<AnAnt> from Bug Elevation Team
<SevenMachines> AnAnt: see thread https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-February/030173.html
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> SevenMachines: thanks
<phek> anyone know how i can get the metadata (from the DEBIAN/control file) on a package that's been built?
<geser> dpkg-deb -i package.deb (or was it -I?)
<randomaction> -I
<SevenMachines> capital 'I'
<phek> perfect, thanks
<angus_> Hi i just wanted to ask what kind of things i should learn if i want to become a motu. I can program in a couple of languages but i dn't knw how to program a gui and i am stil learning c++. Any help or links to tutorials would be great
<SevenMachines> angus_: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<angus_> thx
<SevenMachines> the 'so you want to be a motu' section has handy links, and the packaging guide is top notch
<angus_> thx
<angus_> is there anything in the wider area of programming (like gui etc) i should also learn first
<SevenMachines> you can do an awful lot of work without knowing any programming
<SevenMachines> though a motu will no more about what are handy skills to have
<SevenMachines> s/no/know/ !
<angus_> ok
<angus_> i will look into that link
<angus_> thx a lot
<fuxar> hola
<rgs_> guys, I have a webapp we developed at our office, we have it packaged for Fedora (.spec available and working). Any quick tips on how to generate an equivalent .deb for Ubuntu?
<hakaishi> Hello everyone! Anyone up to advocate/review qt-shutdown-p? (all I need is one more advocate) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/qt-shutdown-p
<hakaishi> ';.;'
<Q-FUNK> hi! I need help with fixing my apport hook to attach a log file.
<coolbhavi> hello i have a peculiar error: dscverify is showing verification failed even though i have imported the key
<coolbhavi> here is the log
<coolbhavi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/371063/
<coolbhavi> any help pls
<hakaishi> coolbhavi: okay, you seem to have recived the key, but you still need to import it (I think).
<hakaishi> coolbhavi: check man gpg for details
<coolbhavi> hakaishi, no i ve imported it.. is this a devscripts problem? I remember geser answering the same sort of query saying to add a line in .devscripts
<hakaishi> coolbhavi: sorry, then I don't know (I'm not so familiar with this)
<coolbhavi> hakaishi, no problems
<coolbhavi> geser, please help me out
<arand> I'm trying to figure out how the grub-pc package applies it's patches, I don't get it, there's nothing relevant in rules, !?
<persia> arand: Try the what-patch program.  Alternately, take a look at the output of lsdiff -z on the diff.gz.
<arand> ah, cdbs.. let's read some docs...
<persia> cdbs doesn't necessarily tell enough.  Is simple-patchsys included?
<arand> persia: I see nothing of that name in debian/ or debian/patches/ or rules
<persia> Odd.  Pastebin the rules file?
<arand> persia: http://pastebin.com/f1abcab72
<geser> coolbhavi: by default does use your gpg keyring: dscverify --keyring ~/.gnupg/pubring.gpg aeskulap_0.2.2b1-5.dsc
<arand> persia: oh, hang on it's there, sorry
<persia> arand: Cool.  For simple-patchsys, use cdbs-edit-patch to add/change patches
<geser> or add DSCVERIFY_KEYRINGS=~/.gnupg/pubring.gpg to your ~/.devscripts.conf
<arand> persia: so I should just use cdbs-edit-patch for patching then? OK :)
<coolbhavi> ah thanks geser
<fabrice_sp> Hi segler
<fabrice_sp> I saw randomaction advocated your package
<fabrice_sp> !sponsoring > segler
<randomaction> fabrice_sp: should I upload it, given that you advocated it previously?
<persia> It's generally best to get two advocates on the same revision, although exceptions can be made if the differences are entirely trivial (just be sure to check the debdiff against the last advocated revision)
<randomaction> that's what I thought
<randomaction> aha, it's done already, thanks fabrice_sp :)
<fabrice_sp> randomaction, you mean uploading the package? (my computer froze before)
<randomaction> REVU entry should be archived now that the package is uploaded, right?
<randomaction> fabrice_sp: I mean giving second advocation and uploading
<fabrice_sp> ah, yes ;-)
<highfiver> any developer resources on the net for ubuntu? i'm a total n00b
<persia> highfiver: The wiki has a bunch.  Are you looking for something specific?
<arand> I've added a patch to grub 2 using cdbs-edit-patch, but when I do the debdiff only the changelog change shows up? How come; how fix?
<persia> arand: You ran cdbs-edit-patch, and exited properly, and your patch didn't appear in debian/patches?
<arand> persia: it's there, but running "debdiff grub2_1.97~beta4-1ubuntu4.1.dsc grub2_1.97~beta4-1ubuntu4.2.dsc | less" Doesn't show anything bu the changelog edit..
<persia> arand: And you reconstructed grub2_1.97~beta4-1ubuntu4.2.dsc after adding the patch to debian/patches?
<randomaction> arand: rebuild the source package; make sure that you haven't overwritten *4.1.dsc
<arand> yep, did the debuild -S
<persia> Hrm.  Does the patch appear if you re-unpack the latest version?
<randomaction> arand: if you did debuild after adding patch but before adding changelog entry, you have overwritten the first .dsc
<arand> I've used pbuilder on that dsc and even confirmed that that patch changes get into the system when I install the finished packages
<arand> randomaction: Ah! that might be it
<persia> Yeah, that's the next step: re-download the original :)
<oojah> Would any of you nice people consider taking a look at sqlite3-pcre on revu? It's a very simple package that is a loadable extension for sqlite3.
<ideasman42> Hi there, Im preparing an upstream package
<ideasman42> but I need to get the COPYING file made
<ideasman42> the project has gplv2 code and creative commons media assets
<ideasman42> no binary blobs
<persia> You don't really need a COPYING file.
<ideasman42> is there some example I could use as reference?
<ideasman42> I was told I did if the media could not embed a license
<persia> It really depends on the license.  Some licenses require this, others don't.
<persia> It's best practice to include the complete text of all applicable licenses somewhere in the upstream tarball.
<ideasman42> ok, but I was asked by ubuntu packagers for this
<ideasman42> yes, I am the upstream :)
<persia> Yes, but the person who asked you may have been mistaken :)
<ideasman42> ok, well Im happy to comply even if they are being over zealous
<persia> More particularly, I'd suggest putting a copy of the licenses under which you are distributing your materials in the tarball.  Just copy a text file.  I'd probably name them "GPL-2" and "CC-MA" (or whatever) to be clear.
<persia> That way anyone downloading the tarball doesn't have to do anything special when they package it.
<ideasman42> may as well include with the source, I dont mind
<ideasman42> saves finding it each time
<persia> That's the idea.
<persia> We don't distribute these to end-users directly, because we have a known copy on the filesystem, but we do want to make sure we have the correct license from upstreams prior to packaging.
<ideasman42> hrm. looked at supertux, they only have the GPL
<persia> Not all upstreams are as careful as you, nor as willing to ask what we prefer :)
<ideasman42> I was told no package unless I did this
<ideasman42> Ill just invent a template :)
<persia> No, just copy the upstream license files verbatim.
<persia> When packaging, we need to check to make sure they match the licenses we have, or we need to distribute to end-users.
<persia> If you copy the text directly from the license authors, we'll see no diff, and can save space on CDs, etc.
<ideasman42> Ill paste what I have in a tic
<persia> OK.  I'll just ask that you please don't combine the two licenses into a single COPYING file.
<persia> Please feel free to refer the person requesting the COPYING file to me, and I'll make sure they understand.
<rainct> What is that Bug Escalation Team thing?
<persia> rainct: A mistake that folk are taking steps to fix
<persia> Or maybe have already taken steps to fix
 * persia is a little vague on the matter
<ideasman42> here is the header of the COPYING file
<ideasman42> http://www.pasteall.org/10850
<ideasman42> the GPL stuff is all standard
<ideasman42> but added a section regarding media
<rainct> (Uhm, the X just magically restarted :S)
<rainct> persia: I see, that's what I guessed it is :). Thanks for the info,
<persia> ideasman42: That paste doesn't quite render for me.  The complete text of the GPL lies beneath the Preamble?
<ideasman42> persia, yep
<ideasman42> the exception for media is what I wanted to be varified
<persia> Aha.  I understand then.
<persia> OK.  I'd recommend you drop the text from the GPL from that, and add separate CC-MA and GPL-2 files (or whatever), with COPYING just providing the overview.
<persia> Because, ideally, we'd like to be able to use diff to verify that the license under which you're distributing matches some license we've already provided to end-users, so we don't have to give them another copy.
<ideasman42> Im confused
<ideasman42> COPYING_CC-MA ?
<ideasman42> would this be one file
<persia> Sorry, I'll try to summaries everything all over again.
<persia> So, we'd like to see the licenses under which you are distributing included in the tarball.  Since there are two, you probably want to differentiate by using names like GPL-2 and CC-MA.
<ideasman42> so what would the file be?
<ideasman42> "GPL-2" as a file name?
<persia> If some of your files (e.g. the .blend files) are in a format that doesn't lend itself to comments or other licensing meta-data, it would be nice to describe how those files are licensed somehow.  You can do that in a COPYING file, if you like.
<ideasman42> on the ticket I was asked to include a COPYING file
<persia> Right.  Those are filenames.
<persia> Yes, that's fine, and misguided.  Like I said, feel free to refer whoever asked that to me to be sorted.
<persia> Or give me a URL to the ticket, and I'll sort it proactively.
<ideasman42> persia, I got this mail
<ideasman42> http://www.pasteall.org/10851
<persia> I still can't parse much of that pastebin :/
<persia> Who sent it?
<ideasman42> Benjamin Drung
<persia> bdrung seems to be offline right now, but I'll follow-up as soon as he returns.
<ideasman42> persia, this is the ticket
<ideasman42> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/311938
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 311938 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Yo Frankie!" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<persia> Anyway, please put a copy of the licenses, each in separate files, in the tarball, and, if you have files that cannot declare their own license, indicate how they are licensed somewhere (README, COPYING, LICENSE, or whereever)
<Laney> oojah: I added some comments (didn't build it though)
<persia> ideasman42: I've commented in the LP bug, and will follow up with bdrung later.  Thanks for the pointer.
<ideasman42> thanks
<oojah> Laney: Thanks.
<persia> ideasman42: Thanks a lot for asking here.  We really appreciate it when upstream developers are willing to modify their release process to match our preferences.
<kamalmostafa> Hello MOTU's --  I would like to join the ~ubuntu-bugcontrol team, and I'm looking for an Ubuntu developer to vouch for my "ability to triage bug reports" as described in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl (the line "Requirement 4 can be waived ...").   If you are familiar with my work and feel inclined to vouch for me, please let me know.  :-)
<ideasman42> persia, no worries, get the feeling this may take a couple of iterations
<persia> kamalmostafa: I've seen a fair bit of your work, but believe you ought apply the regular way anyway.
<persia> I'd be happy to endorse you for membership if you do that.
<ideasman42> thanks for the help. Im off to bed
<persia> Good night.
<kamalmostafa> persia: By "the regular way", do you mean by supplying the list of 5 bugs that I've triaged?  The trouble there is that the majority of my work has been just fixing bugs outright -- virtually all of my work has gone from the FTBFS list straight through to"Fix Released" without ever really getting triaged.  So all of my commentary in the bugs consists of "I have fixed this bug and forwarded the patch upstream".
<persia> kamalmostafa: Hrm.  That gets trickier.  I thought you'd also fixed some non-FTBFS stuff.
<persia> To me, the point of the process is to demonstrate that one is able to work with reporters (if required), and demonstrate that one is able to understand issues and set the status corectly.
<persia> If you're mostly chasing FTBFS, for what do you need bugcontrol?
<kamalmostafa> persia: Oh, certainly I have fixed non-FTBFS bugs also -- but those too I'm just fixing without really triaging (or to say it a different way, I confirm it, fix it, and post the fix, without actually "triaging" it).    I'm interested getting bugcontrol specifically because I'm actively working on the Amateur Radio bugs and I'd like to be able to at least triage the ones that I don't fix on the spot.  (I am now an admin for the ~
<mr_steve> For my latest upload of cnetworkmanager, REVU is telling me "Warning! This package could not be extracted; there's no browsable directory for it on REVU." What causes this?
<geser> kamalmostafa: you got cut off after "(I am now an admin for the ~"
<ScottK> mr_steve: Probably you didn't include the tarball in the upload.
<ScottK> (lacking -sa when you built the source package)
<kamalmostafa> persia: Your comment about demonstrating ability to work with reporters is well-taken.
<kamalmostafa> geser: ooops...    (I am now an admin for the ~ubuntu-hams-devel team, and I want to fix or triage 100% of the bugs in our pile).
<mr_steve> ScottK, I just checked that, I did use -sa, and there's a .orig.tar.gz in the list on REVU
<ScottK> Odd.  No idea then.
<persia> kamalmostafa: Just triage 5-7 of them, and get someone on #ubuntu-bugs to set the status/importance.  You'll get your list quick, and likely sail through the process.
<mr_steve> Hmm. I also have a .debian.tar.gz, which I didn't have on the previous upload.
<persia> I've only ever seen one person doing development work not get approved straight off with a list, and that was because they were unforgivably terse in their comments about bugfixes.  They reapplied a week later, and were approved.
<kamalmostafa> persia: Yes, I can do that.  Do you mean that I should triage 5-7 arbitrary "new" bugs?  Or 5-7 bugs that I'm particularly interested in (i.e from the Amateur Radio packages)?  Or does it not matter?
<persia> It's always easier (and more fun) to triage bugs that interest you :)
<kamalmostafa> persia: Well that's the trouble!  It's even *more* fun to just fix 'em!  ;-)   Very good... Thanks for the advice -- I will spend a few cycles triaging.
<persia> kamalmostafa: Well, no reason to stop fixing them if that's what you enjoy, but if you want to do a sweep of triage, and then a sweep of fix, just publish the results of your first triage sweep to the ML, and the second time you probably won't have to ask in #ubuntu-bugs whilst you do it.
<mr_steve> having a .debain.tar.gz is part of using source format 3/quilt, right? Does REVU not know how to handle it?
<kamalmostafa> persia: Understood.  Thanks again for the fine advice.
<persia> kamalmostafa: Good luck, and thanks both for asking and for helping fix so many ftbfs bugs.
<RAOF> mr_steve: Yeah, that's a source 3.0 thing; I don't know REVU's status on source-3.0, but I wouldn't be surprised if it had more bugs than 1.0 format :)
<persia> Can someone reference a known clean format 3.0 package?  I'll check if REVU can deal.
<mr_steve> Hmm. I might have misinterpreted the last comment on my package, I probably should have just added the quilt patch system and left source format alone
<Laney> persia: quilt itself is
<persia> Laney: Thanks.  Checking.
<persia> Yeah.  REVU can't deal.  "dpkg-source: error: Unsupported format of .dsc file (3.0 (quilt))"
<persia> If it doesn't already exist, someone could file a bug against REVU to request it.  Extra points for a patch.  Dunno how long it might take to roll out, and I know the machine can't be upgraded easily, but it may ease this sort of issue.
<persia> mr_steve: Don't worry too much about it: the comments section still works, and folk should be downloading the package anyway, to an environment where it is supported.
<mr_steve> persia, sounds good. I'll just leave it as is. Lintian on my system runs clean, so I assume the package is in good form.
<persia> mr_steve: I'll recommend running both lintian -iIV and lintian --pedantic on both source.changes and ${arch}.changes.
<persia> The way REVU runs lintian only exposes a subset of issues.
<persia> Note that lintian isn't always right, but it's good to think about most of the issues it mentions.
<ScottK> -E too
<ScottK> persia: dpkg on Sparky doesn't support V3, so getting V3 support into REVU will be "non-trivial"
<persia> decidedly :)
<persia> I would think it would involve something like running dpkg in bind-mounted chroot or some such.
<ScottK> Assuming there's a release with a dpkg that supports V3 and works with Sparc, yes.
<mr_steve> aha, I forgot about some of those lintian options. *now* lintian runs clean, and I am a happy mr_steve.
<persia> At least 1.15.4.1ubuntu1 built for sparc.  I don't have sufficient access to any sparc boxes to have any idea if it also works, but I presume it does, or the buildds would cry.
<slicer> Hi. I'd like to see celt 0.7.1 in Lucid, but it won't reach testing before the 11th. It changes the soname, meaning all rdepends needs to be rebuilt, and that didn't happen in time. Do I need to wait for the LTS import freeze to pass, or can I just go ahead and request a sync now?
<persia> slicer: Well, you could request a sync from unstable if you like.  Are you prepared to rebuild all the rdepends?
<slicer> persia: I did so in unstable already; the only "problematic" one is libopal, which currently FTBFS on HPPA, but Lucid already merged that one :) And since libopal's change is to remove the dependency on libcelt, that's not a problem at all.
<persia> And we don't have to care about hppa anymore either :)
<persia> If you're completely on top of this, just go ahead.
<slicer> persia: Rgr that.
<lfaraone> Should packages be completely lintian-clean to be advocated in REVU?
<Legendario> there is a package on debian which I would like to see on ubuntu? Do I have to open a bug request? Should I send it to revu?
<lfaraone> Legendario: once it's in Debian testing, it'll be automagically synced to Ubuntu, usually. What's the package?
<Legendario> lfaraone, I guess it's only on sid yet. Thanks
<lfaraone> Legendario: keep in mind Debian Import Freeze is Feb 11. After that date you'll need to file a sync request in launchpad, and get it ACK'ed by MOTU.
<lfaraone> Legendario: and if that doesn't happen by Feb 18, you'll have to wait for lucid+1.
<Legendario> lfaraone, I have a doubt on how ubuntu revision number works. If the package is 8.3-2 on both debian and ubuntu and I want to update it to 8.10, what should be the new number: 8.10-0ubuntu1?
<lfaraone> Legendario: if you're uploading the package only to ubuntu, yes.
<lfaraone> Legendario: otherwise it'd be 8.10-1.
<lfaraone> Legendario: the 0ubuntu1 indicates it was based of "Debian revision zero"; in other words, it was built ubuntu-only
<lfaraone> *off of
<Legendario> lfaraone, yes. It's only to ubuntu so far: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/funcoeszz/+bug/518572
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 518572 in funcoeszz "Update funcoeszz version" [Undecided,New]
<Legendario> lfaraone, is everything ok with the bug report? That's the first time I try to update a program
<lfaraone> Legendario: for a new upstream version, you attach the new orig.tar.gz file and the diff.gz, not a debdiff.
<lfaraone> Legendario: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess , esp https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/PackageUpdate
<Legendario> lfaraone, thanks. I'll take a look at those
<ari-tczew>  	
<ari-tczew> Next MOTU Council Meeting (details)
<ari-tczew> 	
<ari-tczew> Thursday, 28th January 2010, 17:00 UTC
<ari-tczew> wtf?
<lfaraone> Legendario: finally, you don't assign the bug to ubuntu-universe-sponsors, you subscribe them. I've fixed it for oyu.
<ari-tczew> when is going to next MOTU meeting?
<persia> ari-tczew: MOTU Meetings are scheduled on an ad-hoc basis, when there is something for discussion.
<persia> So, if you have something that ought be discussed at a MOTU Meeting, raise it on the mailing list, and set a time for the meeting.
<persia> But there doesn't tend to be much that requires a meeting: why do you ask?
<lfaraone> persia: I'm giving Legendario correct advice, right? :)
<ari-tczew> persia: I want to join Universe Contributors
<persia> lfaraone: I don't see anything obviously wrong, but I'm not shadowing you carefully :)
<persia> ari-tczew: Don't need a MOTU Meeting for that.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers
<lfaraone> persia: I haven't been following the archive reorg. Are MOTU and Ubuntu Universe Contributors the same?
<persia> No.
<persia> "Ubuntu Universe Contributors" is an incredibly misnamed group that represents Contributing Developers, who are those people who gain membership through their work in Development.
<persia> Personally, I think it ought just be abolished, and we ought let the DMB grant Ubuntu Membership directly, but I'm not currently in a mood to make noise to push that agenda.
<ari-tczew> persia: so do I have to use mailing list?
<persia> ari-tczew: Which mailing list?
<ari-tczew> Send an announcement of your application to the devel-permissions mailing list
<lfaraone> ari-tczew: no, you should follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoard/ApplicationProcess
<persia> Oh, yes.  You need to make sure your wiki page is in decent shape, write up the application wiki page, get some endorsements, and send a mail to that list.
<lfaraone> scratch that, read the page, you're right, ari-tczew.
<persia> lfaraone: That's the place that has that instruction :)
<Legendario> lfaraone, thanks.
 * persia just wrote that 6 weeks ago, and it fairly confident :)
<lfaraone> Legendario: any time. make checks out to "lfaraone@ubuntu.com" ;)
<ari-tczew> persia: can I get other login for @ubuntu.com instead my LP login?
 * persia notes that Ubuntu usually isn't quite that commercial :)
<persia> Um, it's tricky, but yes.  You probably want to contact #canonical-sysadmins (or whichever is that channel), and ask how to arrange that sort of thing.
<lfaraone> persia: if I maintain a package in Debian, and want to also be associated with it in Ubuntu, is there anything I should put in my control file?
<persia> lfaraone: Not especially, no.  In Ubuntu, we don't have maintainers, but expect that those in the changelog are most likely good contacts for those with questions.  As long as you're an active maintainer in Debian, you're likely to end up being such a person :)
<persia> If you're like me, and upload to Debian less than once a year, you might not be, but in that case, either your package is sleepy, or you aren't such a good maintainer.
<lfaraone> persia: mk. people just keep complaining when I upload packages and don't change the maintainer field :P
<azeem> hi
<lfaraone> persia: (which is technically allowed, as long as the maintainer field contains an @ubuntu email)
<Legendario> lfaraone, what do you mean by "make checks out"? do you want me to send u updates on that?
<Legendario> lfaraone, sorry for my english...
<azeem> did "00:36  * bremner learns from an Ubuntu user that he is the maintainer of syncevolution in Ubuntu." got discussed already?
<lfaraone> Legendario: I was kidding. As in "write a cheque" for payment.
<persia> lfaraone: You don't have to change it, but we encourage the change to reinforce the idea that there aren't any maintainers in Ubuntu.
<azeem> some packages seem to no longer have "MOTU" as maintainer on the Launchpad page, but the Original-Maintainer
<Legendario> lfaraone, haha. Ok. I'll send you soon. ;-)
<persia> azeem: Does the package have Ubuntu variation?
<azeem> no
<azeem> was it always like this?
<persia> Well then, the "Maintainer" line in the source package is still the same as it was in Debian.
<persia> It was always like this.
<azeem>  Version: 0.9.1+ds1-1
<persia> The binary packages have the correct information (thanks to pkgbinarymangler)
<azeem> euh
<azeem> I hope this is considered a bug?
<persia> Launchpad seems to think "Maintainer" means something in the context of Ubuntu.  I'm fairly sure it doesn't, but I tend to reserve complaints about Launchpad to things I think I can get fixed.
<persia> No idea.  Check the LP bug list.
<azeem> is there even a binary package if there is only one?
<Legendario> lfaraone, can you give me just one more help? I can't create the new 8.10 diff.gz file
<persia> Personally, I'd prefer LP didn't even try to claim someone was the maintainer, but there may be alternate solutions.
<Legendario> don't know why...
<persia> azeem: Yes.  binary packages are the result of building soruce packages.  The "binary" package might only contain text.
<azeem> persia: eh
<azeem> I meant: "is there even a binary package *page* if there is only one?"
<azeem> because I don't see any obvious links off the source page
<persia> launchpad navigation is another rich source of potential bugs :)
<azeem> if I search for something on launchpad.net/ubuntu, I only get source packages back
<azeem> plus a /list/ of binary packages without links
<azeem> no wonder users mail DDs privately about those packages
<persia> Indeed.
<geser> LP has also pages for binary packages but they are harder to find
<persia> The LP source is open, so it's potentially possible to submit patches.  Alternately, you might try having a discussion about usability with the LP devs.  I'd recommend waiting some hours though, to have the best chance of catching them active.
<azeem> it's a Ubuntu problem, not a LP one
<persia> But not one we can fix, other than by not using LP, and we're unlikely to do that, as we don't have any other sponsored infrastructure handily available.
<persia> s/can/can't/
<azeem> right, I understand :)
<Legendario> lfaraone, or should I send the old diff.gz?
<azeem> persia: it's a PR disaster with the Canonical-hating DDs though
<persia> azeem: Understood, but it's just not something that can be solved here.  You can file bugs or patches, or talk to the LP devs (of which only a small subset are in this channel, and not likely paying close attention)
<azeem> right
<lfaraone> Legendario: sorry, I was at dinner.
<Legendario> lfaraone, ok.
<Legendario> lfaraone, I followed the guides but the new version's diff.gz was not created. I wonder why.
<lfaraone> Legendario: when you build a package, in the directory above the directory that contains the "debian" folder there should be a .diff.gz and a orig.tar.gz
#ubuntu-motu 2011-01-31
<ScottK> kklimonda: Probably not terribly hard, but it'd take some time to look at the code differences in python-defaults.  Addtion the ability to build against dh_python2 doesn't scare me since nothting that's not backported would ever use it.
<jasono> Hello.
<dholbach> good morning
<micahg> udienz: make sure you forward the patch from fische to Debian, can you also add a request to add a build-dep for that lib as well (I forgot to add it before I sponsored and don't see the point of adding it in Ubuntu now)
<udienz> micahg, okay done
<micahg> udienz: thansk
<micahg> *thanks
<gnomefreak> is there anyway of findout out if a nvidia card is supported? apt-cache show used to list the supported cards but no longer does
<gnomefreak> s/findout/finding
 * gnomefreak checking /usr/share/doc/nvidia-current/README.txt.gz
<hyperair> say, my MOTU membership seems to be due to expire pretty soon
<hyperair> how do i go about renewing it?
<geser> hyperair: click on the button
<hyperair> geser: where?
<geser> didn't the mail you got have a link for renewal?
<hyperair> i just see a 'leave the team' button
<hyperair> geser: er no, i only got the uus expiry notification, but i noticed MOTU membership is also expiring
<geser> then wait till you get the mail with the expire warning. There is a link for renewal your MOTUship
<geser> I don't know a way to renew it before that
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> but it's expiring in two weeks. when am i supposed to receive the notification?
<geser> in 1 week (7 day warning)
<hyperair> the uus notification says to ping persia or TheMuso
<geser> because that's how the team is set up
<hyperair> ah okay
<geser> uus is going away anyways
<hyperair> right
<hyperair> ubuntu-sponsors, right?
<geser> yes
<hyperair> okay
<ari-tczew> hyperair: check spambox for mail with the expire warning
<hyperair> ari-tczew: nah, it's not there.
<hyperair> ari-tczew: like geser said, it's a 7-day before warning. i still have 16 days
<ari-tczew> aha ok
<highvoltage> good morning
<paultag> morgen there highvoltage
<tumbleweed> highvoltage: hi, you pinged last night?
<alexM> hi everybody, quick question to which I don't expect an elaborate answer:
<alexM> Is "packaging" the process you transform an application from source code to something that can be installed?
<alexM> I didn't manage to clarify this issue.
<highvoltage> hey tumbleweed, I wondered if you were up for reviewing a package: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/librecad
<highvoltage> if you're busy then np
<tumbleweed> highvoltage: sure
<highvoltage> tumbleweed: nice, you found a few things I would've missed, thanks!
<guspur> good nite all
<guspur> i from indonesia
<guspur> i fans for ubuntu
<tumbleweed> highvoltage: np
<highvoltage> hi guspur
<guspur> hi highvoltage
<guspur> sorry my english is dirty
<guspur> i use google translate
<guspur> how to begin to develop for ubuntu
<highvoltage> guspur: there are many ways to get involved, http://www.ubuntu.com/community has quite a few links that links to even more pages that should tell you everything you'd like to know
<guspur> oke thanx brother i hope i can packaging paket for ubuntu
<highvoltage> guspur: the best way to start out is probably by getting to know some people who contribute to Ubuntu in your own country. That way you can get some help in your own language/timezone easily which should help you at least get over the initial parts of getting involved
<highvoltage> guspur: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU has lots of information and links for packaging stuff, bookmark it :)
<guspur> highvoltage, thx i join in blankon linux indoenesia as documentation division. i like learning to ubuntu
<guspur> i is friend mahyudin susanto
<guspur> my launcpad is http://launchpad.net/~goesspoerr
<scott-work> jdong: do you have a minute to talk about backports ubuntustudio will be working on?
<ScottK> scott-work: Probably better to talk to me about it.  jdong isn't that active in backports anymore.
<scott-work> ScottK: right, thank you
<scott-work> ScottK: i had talked to john a few months back about getting audio applications backported
<ScottK> OK.
<scott-work> ScottK: a group of ubuntu studio devs would backport them for lucid and would test them in our own ppa
<ScottK> OK
<scott-work> ScottK: but we would like to get them into the official backport repos
<ScottK> Are you backporting from Natty or Maverick?
<scott-work> ScottK: from maverick to lucid
<scott-work> ScottK: the goals was to keep support for LTS currently
<ScottK> scott-work: As long as you test related rdepends that should be fine.
<ScottK> Just file bugs againsts lucid-backports and ping me when they are ready for approval.
<scott-work> ScottK: our rough plan was to build for lucid, test in ppa, file bug report, post two positive tests, and hopefully the official backport team would push into the repos
<scott-work> ScottK: heh, good deal
<scott-work> ScottK: and we don't plan on trying to push libraries (like jackd) because that would be ntus
<ScottK> Yes.  I just need the test report to say that it builds, installs, and runs.
<scott-work> s/ntus/nuts
<ScottK> For libraries I insist on a lot of testing and a good reason so good.
<scott-work> ScottK:  without assistence i do not believe we have the experience/knowledge to adequately test libraries so i have advocating avoiding them currently
<paultag> yeah, libs can break abi very easily
<scott-work> hi paultag  :)
<ScottK> Fine with me.
<paultag> afternoon scott-work, ScottK :)
<scott-work> ScottK:  so, now that other issues with natty have been resolved i plan to get back into the backporting groove and you should begin to see bug reports around mid-february
<scott-work> thanks :)
<ScottK> OK.  Just ping me when you've got something.
<scott-work> cjwatson:  can you reply here as my home computer is also logged into this channel and will note your reply
<scott-work> cjwatson: if you affirm this i will post my questions, if not i will log into the other channel and then post my question there
<cjwatson> 18:46 <cjwatson> scott-work: it's the end of my day so I'm only intermittently around; it would be best if you described the problem such that I can reply asynchronously
<scott-work> cjwatson: thank you, trying to work this in before i go into meetings for the afternoon as well
<scott-work> cjwatson: the problem appears to be when we updated the ubuntu studio seeds and created some new tasks that the tasks within tasksel got a bit muzzed
<scott-work> cjwatson: we should have five (5) selections:  generation, recording, video, graphics, ladspa/lv2/dssi
<scott-work> cjwatson: the problem appears that the last task is now parsed into three (3) separate tasks
<scott-work> cjwatson:  the intriguing aspect is that we didn't really update that seed very much other than to include "lv2" in the description and remove a few items from the seeds proper
<scott-work> cjwatson: i should correct msyelf:  the last task which i called "ladpsa/lv2/dssi" is should really be referred to as "audio-plugins" i believe
<cjwatson> scott-work: do you have a screenshot or something demonstrating the problem?
<cjwatson> it looks OK to me in the tasksel source
<cjwatson> oh, although I can make a guess, it's probably mishandling of the comma-space separator
<cjwatson> in fact it probably generates a warning, it's just that nobody sees it :-)
<cjwatson>                 if ($desc=~/, /) {
<cjwatson>                         warning("task ".$_->{task}." contains a comma in its short description: \"$desc\"");
<cjwatson>                 }
<cjwatson> I recommend you rephrase the Task-Description line in your audio-plugins seed file to avoid containing commas
<cjwatson> e.g. "LADSPA/LV2/DSSI audio plugins"
<cjwatson> it probably is basically a tasksel bug though
<cjwatson> but that's how to avoid it
<ari-tczew> cjwatson: hugs for merging :)
<scott-work> cjwatson: thank you!  :)
<mdeslaur> geser: did you find someone to review subversion?
<geser> not yet, didn't try. Should I look for someone else?
<mdeslaur> geser: no, I was about to upload it, but it said "pending", so wasn't sure
<mdeslaur> geser: I'll upload it as soon as it finishes building
<geser> mdeslaur: I had one problem with a ruby test in my pbuilder but it build fine in my PPA
<mdeslaur> ok
#ubuntu-motu 2011-02-01
<dholbach> good morning
<geser> good morning
 * sebner waves at geser :)
<geser> Hi sebner, how are you? long time not seen you around
<sebner> geser: I'm always around, just not writing. Hahaha, well I'm fine besides that I have my math exam in 1 hour ...
<geser> sebner: good luck with your exam
<sebner> geser: thanks :); I'll leave then. We can talk later :)
<iulian> Morning geser.
<iulian> Hey dholbach.
<dholbach> hi iulian
<geser> Hi iulian
<ari-tczew> dholbach: do you maintain profil "Ubuntu developers/development" on facebook?
<dholbach> yes
<geser> hyperair: what's your opinion on syncing pdfmod from Debian experimental?
<hyperair> geser: you mean it's not synced yet?
<hyperair> geser: apologies, i must have overlooked it
<geser> hyperair: natty has 0.8.3-1build2 and as a rebuild is needed for a transition, perhaps sync 0.9.0-1 at that chance
<hyperair> geser: may i sync it now?
<hyperair> geser: as in, syncpackage?
<hyperair> geser: out of curiosity, what build-deps have changed?
<geser> hyperair: sure, libpoppler-glib5 is NBS and pdfmod depends on it
<hyperair> i see.
<geser> just a library transition
<hyperair> i see.
<hyperair> geser: and a rebuild fixes it all?
<hyperair> no sourceful changes?
<geser> hyperair: depends, sometimes a rebuild is enough and sometimes not, but pdfmod 0.9.0 built in my natty pbuilder without problems
<hyperair> ah, in that case it's fine, i guess
 * hyperair test builds just in case
<hyperair> just to see what new clilibs/shlibs have changed
<geser> I'm just surprised that pdfmod 0.9.0 doesn't depend on libpoppler-glib6 at all which might be due to "ld --as-needed"
<Laney> why syncpackage and not normal sync?
<hyperair> no, that's unlikely
<hyperair> Laney: because i'm a lazy and impatient bastard
<Laney> they get done daily now
<hyperair> Laney: then i'm just a lazy bastard.
<hyperair> geser: yeah, see, that's what i was worried about, because pdfmod is a CLI app which doesn't use ld for linking
<Laney> as you wish
<hyperair> dh_clideps: Warning: Missing shlibs entry: libpoppler-glib.so.5 or poppler-glib for: poppler-sharp.dll! Resolved moduleref via DLL map: poppler-glib to: libpoppler-glib.so.5
<hyperair> geser: ^^
<hyperair> that's what happened.
<geser> how to fix it?
<hyperair> patch the .config file, i guess.
<hyperair> poppler-sharp.dll.config
<hyperair> no wait
<hyperair> we need to fix poppler-sharp first
<hyperair> and then rebuild pdfmod
<hyperair> pdfmod should be syncable after
<geser> ah, looks like the recent poppler-sharp rebuild (for that transition) broke it, as no dependency at all anymore
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> lemme investigate
<geser> looks like fabricesp forgot to update debian/poppler-sharp.dll.config in his rebuild attempt
<geser> like it was it, uploading a fixed poppler-sharp
<hyperair> geser: ...did you upload yet?
<hyperair> geser: if you haven't, please stop.
<geser> ok
<hyperair> i'm in the middle of preparing an upload that autogenerates the SONAME
<hyperair> so we can just do no-change reuploads in the future
<geser> ok, I let you handle poppler-sharp and pdfmod
<hyperair> thanks.
<hyperair> now how do we get the soname...
<geser> objdump -p /usr/lib/libpoppler-glib.so | grep SONAME
<hyperair> !
<hyperair> thanks
<ari-tczew> cjwatson: would be nice to have your look on bug 711454
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 711454 in Merge-o-Matic "Patches include .pc files and directly changes on files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711454
<cjwatson> ari-tczew: yeah, I'm aware of the problem but am not sure how to solve it; probably needs consultation with the UDD folks since they have similar problems
<cjwatson> I certainly can't do you a quick fix, sorry
<ari-tczew> cjwatson: I understand.
<cjwatson> it's also tied in with http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=572204
<cjwatson> my personal preference is to omit .pc files from all these kinds of things, but then you have the problem that if you want to actually operate on the quilt patches then you have to run a strange command to set up the .pc directory for yourself
<cjwatson> it gets even more confusing if you have a wrong (unmerged) .pc directory
<cjwatson> I know how to handle it for myself, but I don't yet have a firm grasp of what it might be sane to recommend that everyone use
<ari-tczew> main merges are less than 100! and all less than 150
<Rhonda> huhpmf
<Rhonda> requestsync hasn
<Rhonda> requestsync hasn't noticed yet that there is fillets-ng-data newer version in unstable yet  *pouts*
<Rhonda> I uploaded it the same time as fillets-ng
<geser> does rmadison know about it?
<Rhonda> yep
<Rhonda> uhm, no. what the
<Rhonda> *slapsherself* … of course, it's stuck in NEW  %-/
 * Rhonda . o O ( new dutch speech files )
<Rhonda> Shall I set the fillets-ng sync request to new instead of confirmed for the time being?
<Rhonda> bdrung or cjwatson, can you unsubscribe ubuntu-archive from bug #711473? I don't want it to be on your agenda as long as the -data package isn't through Debian NEW, otherwise an accidental sync would render the package unusable.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 711473 in fillets-ng (Ubuntu) "Sync fillets-ng 1.0.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711473
<seidos> hi all.  i was just wondering, is it possible to install a package from maverick on a lucid system?  if so, how?
<bdrung> Rhonda: you need to ask a ubuntu-archive member (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+members#active)
<Rhonda> Oh, thought you are one, sorry.
<cjwatson> Rhonda: I see somebody's done it
#ubuntu-motu 2011-02-02
<c2tarun> this is a changelog i created http://paste.ubuntu.com/561217/   there is was no debian folder in the tarball, so i created one by dh_make.
<micahg> c2tarun: where do you intend this package to go?  The version needs a little tweaking
<c2tarun> micahg: in archives of kubuntu
<micahg> c2tarun: ok, you should target to natty, and the version should be 1.4-0ubuntu1
<c2tarun> micahg: but i don't have natty installed on my system. even the pbuilder I created is of maverick. still is it possible to target natty?
<micahg> c2tarun: check out pbuilder-dist in ubuntu-dev-tools
<c2tarun> micahg: i m not getting, please explain a bit. what to check out?
<micahg> c2tarun: sorry, take a look at = check out in this case
<c2tarun> micahg: actually where are u saying to look is not clear to me. i just looked into /usr/bin/ and there is file pbuilder-dist?
<micahg> c2tarun: there's a package ubuntu-dev-tools with a program called pbuilder-dist
<c2tarun> on running pbuilder-dist i got insufficient number of arguments :(
<micahg> c2tarun: take a look at the man page
<c2tarun> micahg: pbuilder-dist is the program that creates the pbuilder chroot env?
<micahg> c2tarun: yes, it can create one for natty for you
<c2tarun> micahg: ok, but I already have a chroot for maverick, will it not be a problem?
<micahg> c2tarun: chroot != pbuilder
<c2tarun> micahg: sorry  i created a maverick env by pbuilder.
<micahg> c2tarun: no, it shouldn't clobber it
<c2tarun> micahg: or i should update my mav to natty?
<micahg> c2tarun: probably better to create a clean pbuilder env with pbuilder-dist
<c2tarun> micahg: sure, it will take some time. meanwhile can u please explain me the problem with version name
<c2tarun> ?
<micahg> c2tarun: new packages in the archive not coming from Debian use the version UPSTREAM_VER-0ubuntu1
<c2tarun> micahg: got it
<c2tarun> micahg: 0 is for new and its first so ubuntu'1'
<broder> c2tarun: the 0 actually means that it didn't come from debian originally
<micahg> c2tarun: 0 is in place of the Debian revision, so if Debian gets the package, we can sync/merge from them
<c2tarun> micahg: ok check this now.
<c2tarun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561221/
<micahg> c2tarun: looks, good, is there a needs packaging bug?  it should be closed in the initial release changelog
<c2tarun> micahg: ya i checked in some other packages changelog and there mentioned a (close#****) what is its?
<micahg> c2tarun: (Closes: #XXXXXX) is Debian's close syntax, we use (LP: #XXXXXX)
<c2tarun> micahg: ok, what does it mean actually, why we put it?
<micahg> c2tarun: it allows Launchpad to close the bug when the package is uploaded to the archive
<c2tarun> micahg: ok, so I should put there a bug number, but for that I need a bug number. do I have to file a bug for it?
<micahg> c2tarun: RFP in Debian is debian 610911
<ubottu> Debian bug 610911 in wnpp "RFP: kpassgen -- password generator written in Qt" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/610911
<c2tarun> micahg: i thought we have to report in LP
<micahg> c2tarun: yep, I'm looking for one of those as well, maybe you can get it into Debian as well
<c2tarun> micahg: sure, but how did u filed the bug. I mean u did a great job, but whta is wnpp and how did u get those informations?
<micahg> c2tarun: I didn't file it, I found it on the wnpp list
<micahg> http://www.debian.org/devel/wnpp/prospective
<c2tarun> micahg: ok that explains a lot :) so what should I do now?
<micahg> c2tarun: well, I was trying to see if there was a needs-packaging bug on Launchpad, but it's not behaving ATM
<micahg> c2tarun: upload to revu, we can add a bug # later
<c2tarun> micahg: but revu accepts the package (i think)
<micahg> c2tarun: not into the archive
<c2tarun> micahg: and i didn't created a package yet.
<c2tarun> micahg: u there?
<micahg> c2tarun: yep, so, I guess the next step is to finish making the package, then upload to revu for review
<c2tarun> micahg: since my pbuilder is stil not ready, i should create a .dsc first?
<c2tarun> micahg: one more thing, what else should i add in changelog?
<micahg> c2tarun: yep, you'll need it to test build
<micahg> c2tarun: normally any packaging changes are mentioned, but for an initial release, there's nothing more really
<c2tarun> micahg: what about that LP(#XXXXX)?
<micahg> c2tarun: yes, should be added once you have a bug #
<c2tarun> micahg: but right now i dont have any? so i should leave it?
<micahg> c2tarun: yeah, just leave it out for now
<c2tarun> micahg: done, dsc is ready. what else now?
<micahg> c2tarun: did you follow the packaging guide?
<c2tarun> micahg: yup, but in that packaging guide they didn't used pbuilder. but yesterday i created a package by pbuilder.
<psusi> I can never get my head around the difference between target to milestone, and tracked in release.  I notice that the link cjwatson posted of bugs that still need fixed for alpha 2 only lists ones that are tracked in natty, not just milestoned to alpha 2, but I thought it was assumed to be the development version if you don't track it in a specific release?
<micahg> psusi: a release can have multiple milestones
<psusi> micahg, yes, but when is it appropriate to track a bug in the development release?
<psusi> instead of, or in addition to targeting it to a milestone?
<micahg> psusi: when it should be fixed in the devel release (either a regression or something that needs to be fixed before release)
<psusi> hrm... ok... I guess I'll nominate this then and see what happens.
<micahg> psusi: you need something looked at? I can accept something in universe
<psusi> nope, it's in main... #711616
<psusi> parted
<micahg> psusi: yeah, let's leave that for cj watson in the morning :)
<psusi> yea.. just was making sure I had crossed all of the ts and dotted all of the is on the bug report, branch, and merge request... and I noticed that it isn't showing when I click the link in his email even though I targeted it to alpha-2 milestone
<c2tarun> micahg: I think i did a mistake. I forgot to copy the previous base tarball of maverick pbuilder.
<micahg> psusi: that page might be cached
<micahg> c2tarun: pbuilder-dist generates a new base for maverick
<micahg> oops, natty
<c2tarun> micahg: actually just now i generated a base for natty, do u think this new one has replaced my old one?
<c2tarun> micahg: old one is of mav
<micahg> c2tarun: not if you used pbuilder-dist, I believe it appends the release name to the tarball
<c2tarun> micahg: how can i check it?
<micahg> c2tarun: take a look in ~/pbuilder
<c2tarun> micahg: ya got it :) new base is in home folder, prev one was in /usr/share....  thanks :) but i don't know that if i executed pbuilder build *.dsc which one will  be used?
<micahg> c2tarun: you use pbuilder-dist to build the new one
<c2tarun> micahg: grt :)
<c2tarun> micahg: i am getting an error 'unknow distribution build' y so ?
<micahg> c2tarun: can you pastebin?
<c2tarun> micahg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/561232/   sorry its a warning,
<micahg> c2tarun: you need to pass the release name to pbuilder-dist when building
<c2tarun> micahg: something happened http://paste.ubuntu.com/561234/ please take a look
<micahg> c2tarun: you need to add the build-depends to debian/control
<c2tarun> micahg: how?
<c2tarun> micahg: i dont know what build-depends are? should i ask the one who created that package.
<micahg> c2tarun: you list the packages that are needed to build your package, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#control
<micahg> c2tarun: upstream usually list requirements in a readme  or on their website
<c2tarun> micahg: I cant find any info about the build-depends except that it requires KDE>4.0. any suggestions?
<Bachstelze> c2tarun: compile the package "manually", and when you see that you need a package, add it to your build-depends
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: what is i have all the dependencies installed, then it will report nothing.
<Bachstelze> (assuming you don't have the packages installed alteady, of course, if you do, use a chroot or pbuilder)
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: got it :)
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: another problem, how can i access the files on my system from a pbuilder environment?
<Bachstelze> c2tarun: you can't, pbuilder runs in a chroot
<Bachstelze> there ia sa way to add files to the pbuilder chroot, but it's probably not what you want to do
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: anything like mounting any flder inside?
<Bachstelze> why would you want to do that ?
<Bachstelze> the point of pbuilder is that it mimics the build machines environment
<Bachstelze> adding stuff to it defeats tha tpoint
<c2tarun> actually i have the source code in my home folder. but after logging into pbuilder I cannot access it, so without accessing those how can i install manually?
<Bachstelze> you don't need to, just try building your package as usual
<Bachstelze> you will get the same error messages
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: sorry its my first time, can u please tell me how?
<Bachstelze> how did you get that pastebin output ?
<c2tarun> by running pbuilder-dist natty *.dsc
<Bachstelze> okay
<Bachstelze> then you got an error messae
<Bachstelze> telling you that cmake couldn't find kde4-config
<c2tarun> ya.
<Bachstelze> kde4-config is in package kdelibs-bin
<Bachstelze> so add kdelibs-bin to your build-depends, and try again
<c2tarun> ok, so i have to run pbuilder-dist every time i encounters an error. I there a way to save the complete message in one file and grep all the errors?
<Bachstelze> you can use script, but can't you just scroll back in your terminal?
<Bachstelze> you will probably get only one at a time anyway
<Bachstelze> (at least rearding missing dependencies)
<c2tarun> ya i can :) still greping is easier. anyway i'll start with one and move on for others :) if i get stuck i'll ping here.
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: hey how do we check that Kde4-config is in which package?
<Bachstelze> you can use packages.ubuntu.com
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: and what should i write in section of control file?
<Bachstelze> just kdelibs-bin should be enough
<c2tarun> nothing else? because i just saw there is a format for control file in packaging guide.
<Bachstelze> maybe also (>= 4.0) if you're paranoid
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: nothing else? because i just saw there is a format for control file in packaging guide.
<Bachstelze> it says
<Bachstelze> Build-Depends: One of the most important fields and often the source of bugs, this line lists the binary packages (with versions if necessary) that need to be installed in order to create the binary package(s) from the source package. Packages that are essential are required by build-essential and do not need to be included in the Build-Depends line. The list of build-essential packages can be found at /usr/share/doc/build-essential/list.
<Bachstelze> so
<Bachstelze> you shouldn't need anything else
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: ok thanks :)
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: I updated control file with kdelibs-bin but still I am getting the same error.
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: ping
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: got it :) I created .dsc again , and now pbuilder-dist downloading few new packages :)
<Bachstelze> c2tarun: :)
<Bachstelze> (sorry, I'm kinda busy too)
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: ok please reply when u have few minutes spare time, coz i am stuck again with an error.
<Bachstelze> c2tarun: I am here now ;)
<Bachstelze> it's just that when I'm away, I don't see irssi blinking
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: http://paste.ubuntu.com/561254/ look at this error? which package do i need now.
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: is it cmake?
<Bachstelze> no
<Bachstelze> you want the file FindKDE4Internal.cmake
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: ok let me search on package.ubuntu
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: got it kdelibs5-dev :) thanks
<Bachstelze> yup
<Bachstelze> also
<Bachstelze> kdelibs5-dev depends on kdelibs-bin
<Bachstelze> so you can remove kdelibs-bin from your build-depends, it wil get installes with kdelibs5-dev
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: ok, right now u told me this, but how can i check this myself that which packages to remove from list?
<Bachstelze> you don't have to, it just helps limit clutter
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: ok thaks :)
<Bachstelze> you can see on p.u.c that kdelibs5-dev depends on kdelibs-bin, so you don't have to install kdelibs-bin explicitly, it will get pulled as a dependency
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: hey i got the .deb file :))))  what to do now ( I mean I want it into kubuntu archives)?
<micahg> c2tarun: you might want to work with the guy trying to get it in Debian, 1.3 is already on mentors.debian.net
<micahg> also see bug 408964
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408964 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] kpassgen" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408964
<c2tarun> micahg: where can i find a guy who is trying to get it in Debian?
<micahg> c2tarun: it's the person who filed the Launchpad and Debian bugs
<c2tarun> micahg: ok :) I talked to him in morning. I'll contact him again thanks :)
<micahg> c2tarun: np, by the way, it's generally a good idea to check launchpad needs-packaging/debian wnpp/revu/mentors.debian.net before starting to package something
<c2tarun> micahg: yup, packaging is fun :) , can i find more bugs like this, that needs just packaging?
<micahg> c2tarun: yes, there are about 2k needs-packaging tagged bugs in Launchpad and about 600 wnpp in Debian
<c2tarun> micahg: whats an wnpp
<micahg> c2tarun: work-needing and prospective packages
<c2tarun> micahg: ok thanks :)
<mase_wk> hi guys, i am having trouble with pbuilder and dovecot 2.0.9. I am getting the following error :
<mase_wk> The following packages are BROKEN:  pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy
<mase_wk> but i'm not really sure howto resolve it
<mase_wk> it says remove the following a packages, pbuilder-satisfy-depends but i don't know how to do that  from pbuilder
<achiang> mase_wk: please pastebin the full build log; the real error is earlier in the log somewhere else
<mase_wk> ok 10 secs
<Rhonda> cjwatson: Yep, had a chat with pitti anyway because of pg9.0, so asked him right ahead. :)
<mase_wk> achiang: http://pastebin.com/bk3rGJHD
<achiang> mase_wk: lines 76--89 are the real problem
<achiang> mase_wk: well, i mean, they're telling you what the issues are
<mase_wk> achiang: so how I get it to grab and install those packages ?
<achiang> mase_wk: my guess is that your pbuilder isn't setup correctly. is your /etc/apt/sources.list setup correctly in your chroot?
<mase_wk> achiang: i  don't really know...if i go into the pbuilder directory i get .tgz file
<mase_wk> lucid-i386.tgz which i guess it created for me
<mase_wk> i can just blow it away and start again
<achiang> mase_wk: one sec
<micahg> ScottK: ping?
<achiang> mase_wk: how did you create your pbuilder?
<mase_wk> pbuilder-dist lucid i386 create --mirror http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/ubuntu
<achiang> mase_wk: try pbuilder --login lucid
<achiang> mase_wk: that should unpack the tarball, and log you into the chroot
<achiang> mase_wk: from there, you can poke around, check out /etc/apt/sources.list, and manually try something like, "apt-get install debhelper"
<mase_wk> doesn't that defeat the purpose of pbuilder ? I
<achiang> mase_wk: it will help you debug what is wrong with your pbuilder; once you fix it, then you will be able to pbuild packages
<achiang> mase_wk: if you're in your pbuilder chroot and cannot do a simple apt-get update; apt-get install debhelper, then you need to fix that before you can pbuild packages
<mase_wk> ok, i get that, but why would a fresh pbuilder instance have that issue ?
<mase_wk> would /should
<achiang> mase_wk: it's not fresh ; it should unpack the pbuilder tarball you created previously
<mase_wk> why isn't it fresh, i only just ran the command like 10 minutes ago. i've never built a lucid package on this machine before
<achiang> mase_wk: well, clearly the chroot you created is broken. i don't know why, but the step i described above will help us figure it out.
<mase_wk> ok. fair enough.
<achiang> fwiw, i never use pbuilder-dist; i have a hideous looking pbuilder line that i use
 * achiang wonders where mterry is; he really needs to publicize his pbuilder wrappers
<mase_wk> what do you use ? i swear every person in this channel has a different method of packaging
 * micahg is wondering whether or not to file a metabug to resolve gcc-4.3 rdepends
<achiang> mase_wk: well, i use pbuilder, but i use some wrappers that make it super nice. unfortunately, i didn't write the code, so i don't know if i can share it with you. but i will follow up with mterry tomorrow and see if there's any reason that they're still "secret"
<achiang> mase_wk: in the meantime, we can try debugging; although fair warning, it's close to 23:00 here, so i'm getting ready for bed
<mase_wk> np. i'll unpack it and work out what's wrong. I guess i just thought being a brand new VM and only my second packge , my first lucid package that it should be easy
<mase_wk> but alas nothing ever is
<achiang> mase_wk: i would think that "pbuilder --login" would automatically unpack it and chroot into it. does that not work?
<mase_wk> erm yeh that works , wasn't aware of that
<achiang> mase_wk: ok, now pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<mase_wk> achiang: looks like there was something wrong with the mirror i was using . I created a new pbuilder build directory using the std ubuntu mirrors and that one seems to be building
<achiang> mase_wk: cool, i was going to suggest that if i couldn't figure out what was wrong with your sources.list. :)
<mase_wk> yeh sources.list looks fine.
<mase_wk> it's the same mirror i use for my actual machine so i am unsure in what way it's broken but apparently it is
<mase_wk> thanks for your help
<achiang> np
<c2tarun> micahg: how can i look for needs-packaging bugs on LP. I searched in it but all i am getting is list of packages already packed, and advanced search option is also not there.
<micahg> c2tarun: either click on needs-packaging on the tag cloud or search for +needs-packaging
<c2tarun> micahg: searching is not working, whats a tag cloud?
<micahg> c2tarun: you can also click the advanced search and add a tag
<micahg> c2tarun: tag cloud is on teh right side of the Ubuntu distro bugs home page
<c2tarun> micahg: got it :) thanks
<c2tarun> micahg: can u look at this changelog please http://paste.ubuntu.com/561284/
<micahg> c2tarun: that should be (LP: #XXXXXX)
<c2tarun> micahg: no numbers?
<micahg> c2tarun: numbers replace XXXX :)
<c2tarun> oh sorry LP
<c2tarun> micahg: this means while working on any needs-packaging bug on LP we'll always write LP
<micahg> c2tarun: any LP bug you close should use that syntax LP: #XXXXXX
<c2tarun> micahg: what if I found the compile error?
<micahg> c2tarun: file a bug, add a debdiff, and close it in the changelog :)
<c2tarun> micahg: ok, thanks :)
<c2tarun> micahg: I didn't added any build-depends in control file, still I got the .deb file without error. :( how come?
<micahg> c2tarun: you might have them installed already?
<c2tarun> micahg: i was using pbuilder-distro i guess nothing is installed there and it pulls from cache only if it is mentioned in control file?
<micahg> c2tarun: yep, I guess, that's a little weird though
<micahg> err, not necessarily weird, depends on what the package is
<c2tarun> micahg: hmm..... not getting, can u please explain a bit.
<micahg> c2tarun: some packages  have minimal build-deps, but need binary-deps added
<c2tarun> micahg: build-depends includes debhelper
<c2tarun> micahg: ??
<micahg> c2tarun: /me doesn't know what to say, try running it :)(
<micahg> c2tarun: err, try in a chroot/vm or build on maverick and try locally
<c2tarun> micahg: sure :) thanks
<dholbach> good morning
<hrw> hi
<hrw> what do I have to install to be able to build pkgsym ddebs?
<hrw> ok, found - pkg-create-dbgsym
<ScottK> micahg: pong.  I'll be away most of the next 24 to 30 hours.
<micahg> ScottK: it's ok, I was going to ask about some python rebuild requests, but I think tumbleweed might be taking care of it
<micahg> oops, python-numpy rdepend
<tumbleweed> micahg: yeah smorar was on holiday in new zealand while his numpy upload got sponsored. I'll help him with getting stuff done
<tumbleweed> anyone else is obviously welcome to help :P
<dapal> tumbleweed: ACKed in utnubu :) -- however, the project hasn't really re-started yet, real life is keeping me busy (sai com'è, università, laurea a luglio...)
<dapal> tumbleweed: (oops, this isn't #debian-ubuntu. Nevermind :D)
<tumbleweed> dapal: thanks, yeah I know it's still dormant :P
<micahg> tumbleweed: my main question was whether or not all those rebuilds are warranted
<tumbleweed> micahg: yeah I don't think thye all are
<tumbleweed> dapal: yeah blackz was wanting to do a big push on it, I offered to help but only got sidetracked so far
<dapal> tumbleweed: and I wanted to setup some scripts to do automated analysis/statistics, but so far I've only had time to setup an ikiwiki :D
<dapal> tumbleweed: (with two pages which sould be auto-generated, but I haven't checked)
<geser> good morning
<iulian> Morning.
<diwic> Hi, is there a guide for how to work with packaging maintained in bazaar?
<diwic> I'm currently very stuck: I did bzr branch to get the packaging, now I want to add a patch, but "quilt push -a" fails as it doesn't have a source tree, only the debian directory?
<Bachstelze> diwic: adding a atch without having the source tree doesn't look like a wise idea
<Bachstelze> how will you know it applies cleanly?
<diwic> Bachstelze, exactly, so what command do I use to grab the source tree
<diwic> ?
<diwic> and unpack it
<Bachstelze> depends on where the package is
<Bachstelze> if it's in the repos, apt-get source
<tumbleweed> this sounds like a merge-mode branch
<tumbleweed> bzr bd-do?
<diwic> tumbleweed, aha, this seems interesting *reading*
<diwic> Bachstelze, it's in a bzr branch
<diwic> tumbleweed, btw, how does bzr-buildpackage know the name and location of the orig tarball?
<tumbleweed> diwic: what's in th ebranch? everything or just debian
<diwic> tumbleweed, just debian
<tumbleweed> diwic: right, that's merge mode (you tell bzr that by creating a .bzr-builddeb/default.conf file containing [BUILDDEB]\nmerge = True
<tumbleweed> it finds the tarball in the parent directory, with the name determined by the most recent changelog entry
<tumbleweed> if it doesn't find it, it grabs it with apt / uscan / get-orig-source
<diwic> tumbleweed, right, I saw something like that. So assume that I don't want to add a patch but update the package to a new upstream version, i e a new orig.tar.gz. How should I push it so that the next person trying to package will get the orig source?
<diwic> tumbleweed, btw, you're making my day, many thanks for helping out :-)
<tumbleweed> diwic: bzr will download the orig source for them, using uscan (or a get-orig-source rule)
<tumbleweed> so you don't have to do anything special
<tumbleweed> if you add a patch, that goes in debian/patches, not in the orig source
<diwic> tumbleweed, right, so if this was a properly released upstream version, we would find it through debian/watch. In this case however I want to base it off an git upstream snapshot
<tumbleweed> diwic: if you add a get-orig-source rule to debian/rules then bzr will run that
<tumbleweed> of course everyone will end up with different tarballs (with the same contents) so remember to delete it after someone else uploads the package
<diwic> tumbleweed, hmm, so I ran bzr-buildpackage -S to what it would do, and it downloaded it from apt as the current snapshot is currently in the archive for Natty
<diwic> tumbleweed, btw, there is no get-orig-source rule in this package
<diwic> tumbleweed, also bzr bd-do fails because it can't find the upstream tarball
<diwic> Maybe I should ask the one who uploaded the previous snapshot
<diwic> If there's something wrong here
<tumbleweed> diwic: bzr bd (bzr-buildpackage) and bzr bd-do should behave the same here
<tumbleweed> they will get the orig source of the most recent version in the changelog. preferably from apt
<tumbleweed> if you have no get-orig-source, you'll have to create it by hand
<diwic> tumbleweed, so in /tmp/build-area I have pulseaudio_0.9.22+stable-queue-18-geb966.orig.tar.gz, whereas bd-do fails looking for pulseaudio_0.9.22+stable-queue-18.orig.tar.gz
<tumbleweed> diwic: it gets that version from dpkg-parsechangelog
<diwic> debian/changelog says 1:0.9.22+stable-queue-18-geb966-0ubuntu2
<tumbleweed> hmm, that could be a bug. multiple -s are not recommended, though
<diwic> tumbleweed, I'll dist-upgrade natty to see if that helps
<tumbleweed> diwic: I'll have a proper look in a few minutes, on the phone...
<tumbleweed> diwic: filed bug 711826
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 711826 in bzr-builddeb "bzr-builddeb strips two "-X" blocks from the end of the version instead of only one, when looking for the upstream tarball" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711826
<diwic> tumbleweed, thanks! I was able to work around it by copying one tarball to the filename bd-do was looking for
<c2tarun> if i created a package and want to check its installation and uninstallation correctly into pbuilder chroot, how can we do that?
<Rhonda> pbuilder --login --bindmounts `pwd`
<Rhonda> And then manually with dpkg directly.
<c2tarun> what is pwd ( the folder containing the deb file?)
<c2tarun> Rhonda ^
<cjwatson> pwd is a command that prints the current directory
<cjwatson> `pwd` substitutes the output of that command
<cjwatson> (it's worth learning shell scripting if you're packaging; you'll find yourself spending an awful lot of time lost if you don't)
<c2tarun> oh.. got it. I have a doubt with control file as well. please look at bug 710347
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 710347 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] schedio" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710347
<c2tarun> in this there is no link for the home page of the application, all the links somehow direct to LP only.
<cjwatson> what's wrong with "Homepage: https://launchpad.net/schedio"?
<cjwatson> looks like that *is* essentially their home page
<c2tarun> cjwatson: I was not about that, sorry :) i'll put this in control file
<c2tarun> cjwatson: can you please take a look at the control file?
<c2tarun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561401/
<cjwatson> well, you should figure out an appropriate Section, and you have one too many spaces of indentation in the Description field
<cjwatson> and "Management Scripts" is much too generic IMO
<cjwatson> "extinguishing a plugin set"?
<ari-tczew> udienz: I'll sponsor your package in the evening. Now should be OK.
<cjwatson> I'd suggest using the description from https://launchpad.net/schedio, but that's not very good or clear English either, unfortunately :-/
<cjwatson> however, I need to go out for a bit ...
<Rhonda> c2tarun: Also, you want just *one* space of indentation in the long description, otherwise it will be considered to be preformated.
<Rhonda> And Standards-Version 3.8.4 is pretty ancient, you should rather use 3.9.1 instead (and check the difference between the two if you have gone with that version)
<Rhonda> Also, if it's just a bunch of scripts, are you sure that Architecture: any is correct? Shouldn't it be rather all?
<c2tarun> Rhonda: ok i'll reduce the number of spaces, and sorry but what is the difference b/w any and all :(
<Rhonda> Arch: any means that the package gets built for every architecture. Arch: all means that the content is architecture independent and can be used right ahead on all architectures (will get built only once)
<c2tarun> Rhonda: hmm.... Ok i'll look into description and indentation section, about Standard-versions I need some help, and about architecture I am not sure i'll contact to the one who created this application.
<Bachstelze> c2tarun: any  means that a different package will be built for each architecture, all means that a single package will be built
<Bachstelze> c2tarun: so you use all for architecture-independent stuff, like images or other data
<Bachstelze> and any for compiled binaries
<c2tarun> Rhonda: what do the Standard-version signify actually, I tried to read the Debian Policy manual but its very very large. Can u please tell me in short.
<Rhonda> The Standards-Version defines to which policy version your package conforms. You always should use the latest version.
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: actually I am not the one who created this application, I downloaded it from the bug page :( so i don't know about its arch, the description is also provided from there side.
<c2tarun> Rhonda: what is the latest version? 3.9.1?
<Rhonda> That's what I said, yes. :)  You can check with going to http://packages.ubuntu.com/debian-policy
 * Rhonda . o O ( Did I mention lately that I'm very grateful that I'm finally able to update that site and keep it current.  \o/ )
<Bachstelze> c2tarun: does it compile something ? if it does, you should probably use "any"
<Rhonda> If it would compile something I would expect Build-Depends, to be honest.
<c2tarun> Rhonda: actually I created its debian once with just debhelper in Build-
<c2tarun> *Build-Depends section
<c2tarun> Rhonda: ping
<Rhonda> I'm here.
<Rhonda> But sorry, I am busy and can't help you with basic level mentoring right now
<c2tarun> Rhonda: ok, Thanks so far :)
<Bachstelze> c2tarun: it's schedio you are working on?
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: ya
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: https://launchpad.net/bugs/710347
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 710347 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] schedio" [Wishlist,In progress]
<Bachstelze> there's a PPA for it
<Bachstelze> so you should probably contact the people who maintain it
<c2tarun> ppa means?
<Bachstelze> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Bachstelze> basically, it's a place to put your own packages for others to download
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: got it. :) googled it
<udienz> ari-tczew, thanks!
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: hey, on the ppa page there are diff versions for amd64, i386 and one is normal. I think Arch section should contain any not all.
<Bachstelze> c2tarun: which page are you looking at?
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=schedio there are three diff ppa's for every version.
<Bachstelze> c2tarun: indded, and they are maintained by the same people...
<Bachstelze> so either thhey don't understand how PPAs work , or there is something very peculiar about this package
<bdrung> how do i get debug symbols for universe package. i enabled the ddebs, but they seem to cover only main
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: may be, I mailed them on LP and asked them about arch and some description. I can proceed only after their reply. anyway till then can u suggest me some simple needs-packaging bugs to work on
<Bachstelze> c2tarun: nope, sorry, I don't work on these
<Bachstelze> as you can see, packaging a program requires some knowledge of its internals
<Bachstelze> at least when making the original package
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: hmm....
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: anyway thanks :)
<tumbleweed> bdrung: I didn't know ddebs were main-only. Rebuild locally with DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nostrip? (if the package supports it)
<micahg> is there someone very familiar with DEP-3 that could tell me if this patch comment qualifies: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/ubuntu/natty/evolution-rss/688776.stan+debfixes/revision/22
<tumbleweed> git foramtted diffs aren't DEP-3 compliant (AFAIK), but they do the job of documenting patches well enough
<micahg> tumbleweed: I was concerned about the comment with the patch blob that was removed commented out in the patch
<tumbleweed> micahg: I was saying it probably wasn't DEP-3 compliant to begin with. But yeah I've never seen a commented-out patch hunk before :(
<tumbleweed> :)
<debfx> tumbleweed: patches generated with git format-patch are dep-3 compliant
<highvoltage> tumbleweed: showard314 made a new upload if you have some time again to review: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8924
<tumbleweed> debfx: aah, I see any trailing text is considered to be part of the description. Yeah, they are valid then.
<tumbleweed> highvoltage: sure will do
<micahg> tumbleweed: debfx, ok but this isn't git formatted, this has a patch hunk added
<micahg> as a comment
<tumbleweed> micahg: oh I assumed from th Date field (not a DEP3 field) that it was a git-formatted patch. Looks like it'd be considered part of the description and therefore valid
<micahg> tumbleweed: it originally was when I suggested that it be edited with the info of what was removed, it appears I was taken very literally :)
<tumbleweed> yeah "backported from trunk" would probably do the trick :)
<micahg> tumbleweed: no, the "backported" patch was edited
<tumbleweed> aah
<micahg> so, it's part of that revision
<micahg> bdrung: it seems that if an upstream tarball is in the archive somewhere you don't need to upload it to a PPA, so maybe the default for backportpackage should be -ud?
<micahg> oops, -sd
<bdrung> micahg: no. -sa will work in all cases, -sd can lead to problems if no tarball is available. backportpackage should check if the tarball is available and set -sd when yes
<grunthus> Hello, I'm trying to set up testdrive to run Natty. Testdrive keeps deleting the installed image...
<grunthus> after reboot.
<grunthus> CLEAN_IMG = False
<grunthus> ^ got that in my /etc/testdriverc
<grunthus> Bit of a pest, as I'd like to get going with a patching tutorial
<micahg> grunthus: maybe asking in #ubuntu-testing would be better as they're probably heavier users of testdrive
<micahg> grunthus: or #ubuntu
<grunthus> Sure, thanks. I thought I read that it was recommended to use testdrive for package maintenance
#ubuntu-motu 2011-02-03
<c2tarun> I was trying to pack bluedevil, I didn't understand one thing. What is the differece b/w building a package via debuild and pbuilder-dist?
<kklimonda> c2tarun: debuild builds the package on your system, pbuilder creates a chroot in which the package is built.
<c2tarun> kklimonda: how can i put my package into REVU for reviewing?
<kklimonda> !revu
<ubottu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<kklimonda> c2tarun: ^
<c2tarun> kklimonda: I was actually reading that page only :) its written there two motu members have to comment it. Can't we get it commented here on IRC?
<micahg> c2tarun: comment in this case means advocate and they have to be able to examine the package
<c2tarun> micahg: ok, and a line 'dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa -rfakeroot' I think this command will create .change file and I have on change file with me inside natty_results folder. Are they the same?
<micahg> c2tarun: no, you need a source upload
<micahg> err, that should be the right command though...
 * micahg uses debuild -S --sa
<micahg> oops, 1 dash
<c2tarun> micahg: I used that already before running pbuilder, now running it again will make any difference?
<micahg> c2tarun: you don't run it again, you need to upload the source_changes file to revu when you think it's ready
<c2tarun> micahg: ok, and I am also trying a application directly from its source code, its a new one 'schedio'. I think I dont have source_chages file with me, all I have is schedio_2.0.0-0ubuntu1_i386.changes file
<micahg> c2tarun: that's a binary changes file
<micahg> err, that's a build record...
<c2tarun> micahg: if that's a build rlsecord
<c2tarun> sorry
<c2tarun> micahg: if that's a build record then what is last_operation.log?
<micahg> err, not a build record, it's a binary changes file :)
 * micahg was right the first time
<micahg> c2tarun: Ubuntu only accepts source uploads
<c2tarun> micahg: ok i got the source.changes file, its not in natty_results but the folder containing the orig tarball :)
<micahg> c2tarun: it'll be in the same folder as the .dsc file
<c2tarun> micahg: one last thing, I am not sure that the developer supplied us with any documentation for man pages, how can I check?
<micahg> c2tarun: I don't know the various pre-man documentation forms yet
<c2tarun> micahg: you don't know or I am wrong, there are no man documents before packaging?
<micahg> c2tarun: upstream can provide various documentation that can be turned into a manpage or they can provide their own man page, I don't know all the details yet
<micahg> c2tarun: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#Man%20Pages
<c2tarun> micahg: what if someone uploaded the source.changes file without proper man pages?
<micahg> c2tarun: it'll probably be commented on
<c2tarun> micahg: ok, thanks :)
<micahg> c2tarun: here's the Debian policy manual on man pages, Ubuntu's a little more lenient, http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-docs.html#s12.1
<c2tarun> micahg: ubuntu is linient in a way that missing man pages is not considered a bug :)? After reading the packaging documentation I found no .pod files or .bz2 in whole source code? What should I do, build the package and test it on myself first or right away report to the upstream that man pages are missing?
<c2tarun> ping
<micahg> c2tarun: you could write a manpage also :)
<c2tarun> micahg: I never used that application, :( anyway i'll ask upstream for man pages and delay my upload till they supply me the man pages :)
<micahg> c2tarun: you can get the rest of it reviewed in the mean time
<c2tarun> micahg: grt :) so I should just upload the source.changes file?
<micahg> c2tarun: well, you dput the source.changes file and that uploades the source
<c2tarun> micahg: Ok, i'll do it :)
<c2tarun> micahg: I uploaded it but couldn't find it on revuwire.com
<c2tarun> micahg: sorry revu.ubuntuwire.com
<micahg> c2tarun: did you get an e-mail?
<c2tarun> micahg: not yet
<micahg> ah, it's there now
<micahg> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/schedio
<micahg> c2tarun: why do you have a debian collab-maint git repo listed?
<c2tarun> micahg: its from the developer side, I didn't removed it.
<micahg> c2tarun: what do you mean, didn't you create debian/control?
 * micahg will comment later on it
<c2tarun> micahg: I did, but still dh_make filled some fields by default, so i thought that it may be from the developer :(
<micahg> c2tarun: no, dh_make creates a basic template, you're supposed to make sure what it did was sane and change whatever is necessary
<c2tarun> micahg: ok, so my first error, I'll surely remove it in my next upload with man documentation. Any other error?
<micahg> c2tarun: take a look at revu, it shows the lintian errors, also check the README.* files in debian/
<c2tarun> micahg: ok watch file is missing. but I don't understand the error about maintainer field?
<micahg> c2tarun: you need to run update-maintainer
<c2tarun> micahg: ok, done. but sir I need some documentation or guidance for watch files, I never used them before.
<micahg> c2tarun: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#Creating%20and%20Using%20a%20debian/watch%20File
<micahg> c2tarun: you might want to bookmark that wiki page :)
<c2tarun> micahg: sure sir, I already corrected the other two errors, one is of collab-maint git repo and other is of maintainer name and sir do u think I should remove both the README files?
<c2tarun> micahg: sure I just read those two file and removed it :)
<micahg> c2tarun: idk, BTW, I've never packaged anything from scratch :), it's generally a good idea to fix any lintian errors in new packages, so if lintian doesn't warn about a lack of a README, you're usually ok
<guspur> good day
<guspur> assalamualaikum
<c2tarun> I am getting this error in watch file http://paste.ubuntu.com/561749/   this is my watch file http://paste.ubuntu.com/561750/
<c2tarun> error is when I am uscaning the watch file
<LaserJock> hi all, how goes it?
<RAOF> c2tarun: You probably want to use uscan's html-scraping mode; see gnome-do's watch file for an example of doing that with Launchpad.
<RAOF> Hey LaserJock.  What's up?
<LaserJock> not a lot, thought I'd see how things were going in MOTU world
<LaserJock> RAOF: how have you been?
<RAOF> Pretty good.
<LaserJock> you working for Canonical?
<RAOF> Yeah!  On X.
<RAOF> 'Tis fun.
<RAOF> There's not so much motu-ing for me, though.  I accidentally let my membership lapse.
<c2tarun> RAOF: can u please tell me where i can get that watch file?
<LaserJock> uh oh :-)
<RAOF> c2tarun: “apt-get source gnome-do; less gnome-do*/debian/watch” :)
<RAOF> I'll get it back, with interest, by going for core-dev :)
<LaserJock> how's Natty shaping up?
<LaserJock> I saw Alpha 2 is almost out
<c2tarun> RAOF: actually I am sorry to say but I dont know how to make watch files. Can u please help a bit.
<LaserJock> but haven't been around development for so long I have no idea how it's progressing
<RAOF> c2tarun: “man uscan” gives a pretty good overview of the contents of a watch file, and you should be able to cargo-cult from the gnome-do watchfile :)
<RAOF> LaserJock: Natty's wandering along quite nicely.  Unity's still got some pretty big rough edges, though.
<LaserJock> but the basics seem solid?
<LaserJock> you know, like X ;-)
<RAOF> As long as you don't want a proprietary driver, yeah :)
<dholbach> good morning
<al-maisan> Good morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey al-maisan
<geser> good morning
<dholbach> hi geser
<AnAnt> Hello
<AnAnt> is alpha2 expected to be released today ?
<micahg> AnAnt: it's scheduled to be
<AnAnt> micahg: so I shouldn't upload today to natty ?
<AnAnt> or it won't make a difference ?
<micahg> AnAnt: well, only stuff that's not on any images or build-deps for any images, until the alpha 2 release announcement is made
<AnAnt> micahg: so, universe is fine
<micahg> AnAnt: no
<AnAnt> ?
<micahg> mythbuntu and xubuntu are both seeded from universe
<AnAnt> ah, ok
<micahg> AnAnt: so, you have to check each app to see if it's in a seed
<AnAnt> micahg: how's that ?
<micahg> AnAnt: apt-cache show pkgname, if there's a task at the bottom, it's in an image, I've been meaning to write a script that checks all the binaries in a src package
<AnAnt> micahg: that works on maverick too ?
<micahg> AnAnt: no, tasks might have changed for natty
<AnAnt> ok
<micahg> AnAnt: archive open :)
<AnAnt> great
<micahg> cyphermox: I'll get to your evolution-rss proposal today, I didn't get a good answer, but if the patch works, I'll take it :)
<cyphermox> micahg, ah, okay
<geser> micahg: do you know if there is an replacement for the xul-ext-notify firefox addon? I found it pretty nice to get a desktop notification when a download was finished. It seems to have vanished completely (the homepage link is 404).
<micahg> geser: is that arch specific?
<geser> don't know, how can I check it?
<micahg> geser: you can try installing the version from addons.mozilla.org
<micahg> it'll give you an error if it's arch specific and you're on amd64
<geser> micahg: the problem is that I can't find it on addons.mozilla.org anymore (and the Homepage link on PTS for that packages doesn't work either).
<geser> So I'm looking for an replacement for it.
<geser> perhaps I ask bdrung about upstream status of it when he is here (he's listed as uploader for the Debian package)
<Rhonda>  xul-ext-notify | 1.5.4-4build1  | ubuntu/maverick/universe | all
<Rhonda> Hmm, seems to be removed/blocked from natty?
<Rhonda> Because it's in Debian squeeze and sid.
<Rhonda> geser: You could pull it from Debian directly?
<geser> Rhonda: I could try but I doubt it will work without changes with Firefox 4.0beta
<Rhonda> But yes, bdrung should know more, he's listed in Uploaders.
<cjwatson> it was removed due to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Lucid/FirefoxNewSupportModel
<cjwatson> I imagine, anyway
<cjwatson> yeah
<geser> most of the addons I used, I've install over addons.mozilla.org again (or their homepages for a version for 4.0beta)
<geser> but this last one, I'm still missing and as far as I can tell upstream vanished
<micahg> geser: well, if upstream vanished, we don't want it in the archive anyways, but bdrung can upload a version to the xul-ext PPA
<micahg> geser: I think chrisccoulson was going to do something with that eventually
<chrisccoulson> do something with?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: notify-osd (notify-extension seems to have vanished upstream)
<chrisccoulson> oh, i wasn't going to do anything with that ;)
<chrisccoulson> i might do something for download notification, but it won't be using that extension
<chrisccoulson> that's an ugly hack that calls dbus-send ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I meant with notify-osd in general, not that extension as I remember you saying what you just said about it :)
<bcurtiswx> StevenK, can I please get https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/folks/0.3.4-0ubuntu1 taken care of, since I don't request these typicaly.. thats called "newed" right?
<Rhonda> huhm, I have a strange problem, can't seem to create a cowbuilder chroot: sudo nice ionice -c3 cowbuilder --create --basepath ./natty --distribution natty --mirror http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Rhonda> And it gives me this error in the end: E: Package 'cowdancer' has no installation candidate
<Rhonda> But cowdancer actually _is_ available in natty?
<Rhonda> Same with lucid and maverick, I'm currently a bit puzzled.
<micahg> Rhonda: maybe try in a chroot to see if it has an install failure
 * micahg has to run, bbiab
<bcurtiswx> micahg, thx for the link earlier
<StevenK> bcurtiswx: They're in the NEW queue, yes. I'm just about to ACCEPT them.
<Rhonda> micahg: I am currently trying to *create* the chroot. :(
<StevenK> bcurtiswx: And done.
 * micahg tries to install cowdancer in a chroot
<bcurtiswx> StevenK, so requesting in the future I ask for someone to accept them?
<bcurtiswx> StevenK, and very much thanks :)
<StevenK> bcurtiswx: Usually just ping someone who is around and say "<source> is in <source|binary> NEW, could you look at it, please?"
<micahg> Rhonda: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/562242/
<bcurtiswx> StevenK, OK, thanks :)
<Rhonda> micahg: wtf?
<micahg> Rhonda: could be my chroot, idk
<Rhonda> micahg: I tried it for natty, lucid and maverick, neither worked.
<micahg> hmm
<ari-tczew> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> ari-tczew: Pong, but I'm about to leave.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: could you build one package on armel?
<ScottK> ari-tczew: Give me a link to the .dsc and I can probably do it later tonight.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: dget http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/libv/libv8/libv8_2.5.9.9-2.dsc
<ari-tczew> ScottK: if you could save buildlog would be nice, thanks!
<ScottK> ari-tczew: Started.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: OK.
#ubuntu-motu 2011-02-04
<MTecknology> If there's no compiling required in a package and no special processing... do I need a debian/rules file?
<MTecknology> Heh... now that I think about it, I realize how dumb that question was
<ScottK> ari-tczew: Built.  http://pastebin.com/Zg78CKYH
<ari-tczew> ScottK: Many thanks! New candidate for sync. ;-)
<persia> MTecknology, It's not that dumb: it's asked frequently enough that there have been three classroom sessions about it.
<MTecknology> persia: I just meant that.. how else do you run any dh_commands.. I need to attend those classes..
<ari-tczew> wgrant: could you extend my membership for motu-swat?
<wgrant> ari-tczew: Done.
<ari-tczew> wgrant: Thanks. ;-)
<c2tarun> I worked on the bug 682680. and now I am creating a .deb on natty machine for testing. What else should I do for this bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 682680 in gearmand (Ubuntu) "New upstream release, gearmand 0.14" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682680
<persia> c2tarun, It's probably worth checking if there is a similar bug in Debian,and coordinating with the Debian maintainer for an upload into Debian post-release (real soon now).
<persia> If that doesn't go incredibly smoothly, you would attach any required artifacts to the bug (frequently diff.gz or debian.gz is sufficient), and request sponsorship.
<c2tarun> persia: how can I check about the similar bug in debian, I meand where to look?
<persia> c2tarun, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?repeatmerged=no&src=gearmand
<persia> Looks like Debian bug #590116 to me
<ubottu> Debian bug 590116 in gearmand "gearmand: New upstream release 0.14" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/590116
<c2tarun> persia: ok, thanks a lot for looking, but I really dont know what to do next, its my first time.
<c2tarun> persia: I should contact the one who reported the bug on debian?
<persia> I'd recommend mailing the bug, and saying that you've been working on this, and have a candidate ready, and wondered if that could be helpful for an immediate upload after release.
<c2tarun> persia: mailing the bug means ? mailing to one who reported on LP or the one who reported it for debian?
<persia> The Debian bug tracking system primarily uses a mail interface.  I mean sending mail directly to the bug, essentially adding a comment.
 * persia digs up the reference
<persia> http://www.debian.org/Bugs/Developer#followup
<c2tarun> I tried by clicking on reply but nothing happend. Should I mail them directly to bug-submitter's address and bug-address?
<c2tarun> persia: ^^
<persia> I generally just mail the bug address, unless I need something specific from the submitter: interested submitters can subscribe to bugs and get bugmail if they want it.
<c2tarun> persia: ok, sure. so i'll mail at the bug address. is there anything that i need to attach as an attachement?
<persia> A pointer to your completed working source package might be appreciated (don't attach the entire thing).
<c2tarun> persia: pointer? will source.changes file will be fine?
<persia> And subscribe to the bug: if the maintainer is willing to collaborate with you, you want to know soonest, so you can get the new version uploaded.
<persia> Some URI that allows folks to access your source package.
<c2tarun> persia: URI?
<maco> c2tarun: similar to URL
<persia> Uniform Resource Identifier.  a URL is one type of URI.
<c2tarun> maco: any manual on how to create an URI?
<persia> In short: some way that the maintainer can find your work.
<c2tarun> persia: never created any URI before.
<maco> c2tarun: you upload it somewhere and post a link to it
<persia> So, where is your source package?
<maco> c2tarun: do you have access to a server?
<c2tarun> persia: in ~/pbuilder/natty_results/*.deb
<maco> no thats a binary package
<maco> source package is your .orig and .dsc and either .debian or .diff
<maco> well tack .gz onto orig, debian, and diff
<c2tarun> maco: I have .dsc into my ~/source/gearmand/*.dsc but no .diff here
<maco> .diff.gz or .debian.gz?
<persia> You want the .dsc and all the files mentioned in the .dsc, regardless of their names.
<c2tarun> these are the files i have http://paste.ubuntu.com/562321/
<c2tarun> old is a folder having previous version in it
<persia> c2tarun, The ones that comprise the source package are gearmand_0.14-0ubuntu1.dsc gearmand_0.14-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz and gearmand_0.14.orig.tar.gz
<persia> If you examine gearmand_0.14-0ubuntu1.dsc, you should see references to the other two indicating they are included.
<persia> In any case, you need to make those available for review, if you want review.
<persia> A common tool for this is REVU
<persia> !revu
<ubottu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<c2tarun> That i was about to ask :) can't i just upload it to REVU and give them a link.
<persia> But you can put it anywhere you can put things that others can get.
<persia> A "URI" is the generalised formal name of that to which you refer when you say "link" :)
<c2tarun> persia: but I don't have any server here :( my laptop is also not swtiched on for 24 hrs. Can i upload on revu?
<udienz> persia, can REVU change emails address?
<maco> pedantic persia is pedantic
<maco> c2tarun: yes, uploading on revu then linking to revu is fine
<maco> c2tarun: its what he is very round-about-ly saying to do
<c2tarun> maco: :) ok sure, i'll do it now.
<persia> c2tarun, REVU is fine :)
<persia> udienz, How do you mean?
<udienz> persia: bug 709375
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 709375 in REVU "Cannot change email from preferences" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709375
<persia> udienz, 1) I'm pretty sure that REVU gets the addresses from your preferred address on launchpad.  2) The NMU warning has nothing to do with Original Maintainer, and probably indicates that your versioning doesn't match Ubuntu standards.
<udienz> persia, 1) refereeing http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/profile.py/preferences, emails box can be changed
<udienz> 2). yes because MaintainerField in d/control not same win d/changelog. because if i give same emails my upload will rejected
<persia> udienz, So, let's look at these separately.
<persia> For 1) is your issue that you want REVU to maintain a separate configurable place to store your email address, or that you updated it in launchpad and REVU didn't reflect it?
<c2tarun> persia: I got two errors on REVU, one is older version, that's ok, i'll fix it. another is maintainer field. should running update-maintainer will be enough?
<persia> c2tarun, Don't worry about Maintainer field if you're asking for revu by the Debian maintainer.
<persia> It'd just need to get reverted anyway, as the convention in Ubuntu differs from the convention in Debian.
<udienz> persia, yes, revu not updating my new emails
<persia> OK.  I'll update the bug description to indicate that.  This is completely separate from 2).
<persia> So, about 2): what is the issue?
<udienz> persia, 2) i think, is not a bug if 1 is resolved
<persia> It's completely unrelated.  There is nothing about 2) that has anything to do with the email in the REVU db.
<c2tarun> persia: I uploaded it, can u please take a look http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/gearmand, what to do next? mail this link to bug-address?
<persia> c2tarun, Along with an explanation of what you've done, and asking if this can be helpful towards uploading it just after Wheezy opens.
<udienz> persia, okay.. my problem is i change my $DEBEMAIL. and i can't upload wto revu ith my new emails which also identified in LP. see http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/gkamus
<persia> Have you updated your GPG key, and published the update?
<udienz> s/wto/to
<udienz> persia, yes i have updated my gpg
<persia> Ah, so you can upload to REVU, but get the NMU error?
<udienz> i can upload to ubuntu archive with new GPG (with sponsor sign)
<persia> If you're sponsored, you're not signing it, so your GPG doesn't matter in the least.
<udienz> persia, yes and i can't upload with my new emails. so i change my emails in d/changelog which identified with REVU
<persia> But if you can upload to REVU, then you're signatures are working.
<udienz> i can upload to revu if d/changelog with @ubuntu.com
<udienz> i'll try to upload agin. give me a sec
<persia> udienz, A quick diversion for #1: what address do you show at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/profile.py/preferences ?
<udienz> persia, udienz@gmail.com this is my old emails
<persia> Ah, OK.  Right.  Thanks,.
<c2tarun> persia: I mailed them, thank you :)
<persia> c2tarun, Good luck.  If it seems like it's taking a really long time (a couple weeks) to hear back from them, attach the debian.tar.gz to the LP bug, and request sponsoring.
<c2tarun> persia: sure :)
<persia> udienz, So, about your upload attempt: is that working?  Not working?
<udienz> persia, not working. no emails from revu
<persia> So, at what point did it not work?
<udienz> persia, ah... sorry working now but no emails about "successfully upload..."
<udienz> persia, thanks
<persia> Right.  The no emails is about bug #709375
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 709375 in REVU "Cannot change email from preferences" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709375
<persia> But everything else ought just work, regardless.
<persia> The NMU issue is about the content of your control file and your changelog file, and has nothing to do with REVU or keys or anything.
<udienz> agreed
<udienz> persia, can i PM you? i have some questions
<persia> Sure
<c2tarun> anyone please look on bug 685712 what does the last comment mean?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 685712 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] xtrabackup" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/685712
<micahg> c2tarun: it means whoever the second person who gives the package the ok (from MOTU or core-dev) should upload
<c2tarun> micahg: means there is nothing more to do in that bug?
<micahg> c2tarun: right
<persia> Well, needs a second reviewer, but that's a limited set of folk.
<micahg> c2tarun: are you interested in just new packages?  We have about 80 new version update requests for the archive as well and about 3 weeks to do them (same as for new packages)
<c2tarun> micahg: yup :)
<c2tarun> micahg: where to look for them?
<persia> http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs/no_updated.html has 119 of them
<micahg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=upgrade and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=upgrade-software-version
<micahg> persia: I was referring to ones that people actual reported bugs for
<persia> micahg, I guess.  My list is stuff that will never be updated unless someone does it in Ubuntu because it has no maintainer.
<micahg> persia: I'm all for that as well, but I think that stuff that people actually care enough to file an update request should come first
<persia> I have a suspicion that there will be a fairly significant number of version updates uploaded to Debian next week :)
<micahg> persia: it's harder this time around with Debian being frozen for most of the dev cycle, normally we could just upstream the those update requests and focus on UEHS
<persia> So, anyway, the most important stuff is the stuff on *both* lists, as it needs doing, and nobody else is going to do it.
<micahg> persia: I hope so, there's been very limited interest in version updates
<micahg> indeed
<c2tarun> micahg:I want to start with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bangarang/+bug/712532 :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 712532 in bangarang (Ubuntu) "[needs-packaging] Bangarang 2.0" [Undecided,New]
<c2tarun> micahg: new version is out, i checked it on kde-apps.org so i should first confirm the bug and then assign it to myself?
<micahg> c2tarun: no, confirmed means ready for upload
<micahg> c2tarun: for packaging bugs that is, set to in progress if you're going to work on it
<micahg> c2tarun: there's a watch file that works, so you can use uscan
<persia> Confirmed is fine.
<c2tarun> micahg: ok thanks for the link, so i'll assign it to me and set it in progress :)
<persia> Confirmed is ready to upload, but it's also confirmed to need an update
<persia> The only reason confirmed is used for ready-to-sponsor is because triaged is only accessible to limited folk, and fix committed is 1) hidden by default, and 2) has confusing semantics that caused arguments back in Edgy
 * micahg sits corrected :)
 * micahg will audit the upgrade requests for stuff in UEHS
<c2tarun> micahg: almost done, I am creating the deb file now in natty machine for testing. what to do now?
<micahg> c2tarun: for this a tar.gz version of the debian dir should suffice
<c2tarun> micahg: sure :) you want to check it once?
<micahg> c2tarun: please attach to the bug and I'll look at it
<c2tarun> micahg: ping
<c2tarun> micahg: ok, so i'll attach the debian.tar.gz file to the bug
<micahg> c2tarun: i'm here
<c2tarun> micahg: sorry that was by mistake :( i'll upload the file and leave a message here.
<c2tarun> micahg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bangarang/+bug/712532
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 712532 in bangarang (Ubuntu) "Bangarang 2.0" [Undecided,In progress]
<micahg> c2tarun: why did you drop the patch?
<c2tarun> because i copied the debian folder from the prev version, and its patch was already included by the upstream
<micahg> c2tarun: ok, you should be more verbose then in teh changelog, I'll comment in the bug
<c2tarun> micahg: sure, can i get any suggestion what to write there?
<micahg> c2tarun: yep, I'll comment in the bug, there are a few things, then you can fix them all at once
<c2tarun> micahg: sure, meanwhile, shall i generate the deb for maverick and test it? so that we can backport it?
<micahg> c2tarun: that's a whole separate process, if you have an interest in it feel free, you can read more about backports here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<c2tarun> micahg: ya ofcourse, I want to backport it to maverick repositories :) after finalizing this natty one i'll do it as well.
<c2tarun> micahg: is this line fine?  "* Dropped debian/patches, applied in ustream (LP: #712532)"
<micahg> c2tarun: bug should be closed on new upstream line, s/ustream/upstream and that is fine
<micahg> c2tarun: err, actually, just list the patch that was applied upstream
<c2tarun> micahg: ok.
<c2tarun> micahg: no need for reason like its applied upstream?
<micahg> c2tarun: yes, sorry, I meant in place of debian/patches name the patch (if there's more than one, just say all patches (when appropriate))
<micahg> c2tarun: the key is to be clear, feel free to be verbose
<c2tarun> micahg: ok then i'll mention the patch name followed be reason like this "Dropped patch <patch-name>, applied in upstream"
<micahg> c2tarun: sounds good, you can also leave the word 'in' out :)
<c2tarun> micahg: sure :)
<c2tarun> micahg: in control file the standard-version is 3.8.4 should i change it to 3.9.1? If yes do we need to mention this in changelog?
<micahg> c2tarun: no, we don't bump standards for stuff we get from Debian, if it's Ubuntu only, then it's ok
<c2tarun> micahg: ok :)
<c2tarun> micahg: i posted the new debian.tar.gz can you please take a look. Thanks :)
<micahg> c2tarun: that looks really good
<c2tarun> micahg: grt :) so what to do now? anything else needed in that bug?
<micahg> c2tarun: generally at this point, once you're done, you'd subscribe ubuntu-sponsors, set to confirmed, and unassign yourself
<micahg> but in this case, I'll just take it
<c2tarun> micahg: thanks :) shall i make it in maverick machine for testing so that we can backport it in maverick?
<micahg> c2tarun: if you like, that would be a new bug against maverick-backports once it's in natty
<c2tarun> micahg: sure :) i'll do. I posted a backport bug today for bluedevil. I'll do it for this as well in same steps, Thanks a lot for your help :)
<micahg> c2tarun: one final test build, tehn I'll upload
<micahg> c2tarun: you did a great job!
<c2tarun> micahg: ok, can u please tell me how can i test it in natty pbuilder?
<c2tarun> micahg: thanks :)
<micahg> c2tarun: make a source package like you do for revu, then use pbuilder-dist to build it (assuming you have a natty pbuilder-dist instance created)
<c2tarun> micahg: ya i have natty pbuilder-dist with me, and used the same to build it just now. I think just uploading to revu will be fine?
<micahg> c2tarun: no, revu is only for new packages
<micahg> c2tarun: it's also a good practice to either subscribe to a package that you update or watch your +uploaded-packages page for new bugs for the next few days to make sure there aren't any regressions
<c2tarun> micahg: I am not getting what do u mean by new packages? I build this package 15-30 mins before.
 * micahg didn't say new package...
<micahg> oh, yeah, revu is only for a package not yet in the archive
<micahg> c2tarun: if you need to test a package update and can't do it locally for some reason, you can use a PPA
<c2tarun> micahg: ok :) got the revu funda :) what's about PPA, is it the one on my LP page?
<micahg> c2tarun: if you created one
<c2tarun> micahg: created me packaging from scratch?
<c2tarun> micahg: created means packaging from scratch?
<micahg> c2tarun: created was referring to a PPA
<c2tarun> micahg: ok so i should create on e first :)
<udienz> what happen if a package in ubuntu need to upgrade but this package is removed from debian?
<udienz> example: phpwiki
<micahg> udienz: if someone is interested in keeping it up to date in Ubuntu, then it can stay, otherwise it should get removed
<udienz> micahg, i'll look at this packages. thanks
<micahg> yeah, upgrade or drop
<c2tarun> micahg: can you please explain creating a ppa will help me how?
<micahg> c2tarun: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/
<micahg> udienz: wow, this has been in bad shape for a while
<micahg> I'm going to file an update bug and assign to you milestoned for alpha-3, that way we won't forget to drop it
<micahg> udienz: ^^
<micahg> udienz: do you think you can get it updated in a month?
<udienz> micahg, i'll try updated this package in this week
<micahg> udienz: doesn't have to be that soon, I just don't want to forget :)
<udienz> micahg, hehe, i'm totally free this week so i can working daily with this package
<micahg> udienz: great!
<micahg> udienz: BTW, if you're really interested in the package, you can talk to the Debian maintainer about co-maintaining
<micahg> udienz: BTW, I'd suggest starting by reading the removal bugs in Debian to see if it's something you want to tackle
<udienz> micahg, talk to Matt Brown (previously Debian Maintainer)?
<micahg> udienz: yes
<udienz> micahg, okay. i'll read
<udienz> micahg, btw, in d/control Maintainer field is Ubuntu Developer or myself?
<micahg> udienz: ubuntu-dev, you can be XSBC-Original-Maintainer
<micahg> udienz: actually, just leave the XSBC-Original-Maintainer alone since we got it from Debian
<udienz> micahg, so a version number must be X-YubutuZ?
<udienz> ok
<micahg> udienz: -0ubuntuX
<micahg> c2tarun: do you have an actual interest in the package?
<c2tarun> micahg: are you talking about that particular bug?
<micahg> c2tarun: yes, nxtvepg
<c2tarun> micahg: don't know, i was looking through the list you gave me for some more packaging work when i found that bug pretty old and still not fixed in ubuntu. That's why i poked
<micahg> c2tarun: ok, i'll just make a note in the bug
<c2tarun> micahg: can i PM i got a question.
<micahg> c2tarun: sure
<AnAnt> Hello
<c2tarun> AnAnt: hello
<AnAnt> ppl still asleep :)
<udienz> micahg, last week i have done upgrading other packages in ubuntu and not updated in Debian because orphaned. like pdnsd, gadmin-rsync. can i submitted into LP?
<dholbach> good morning
<AnAnt> dholbach: hello
<dholbach> hi AnAnt
<geser> good morning
<udienz> morning geser
<udienz> bug 712938
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 712938 in pdnsd (Ubuntu) "Please upgrade to 1.2.8-par version" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712938
<udienz> micahg, ^^
<iulian> Morning.
<c2tarun> i want to work on bug 713023 in the control file the Standards-Version is 3.8.4 do I need to change it to 3.9.1?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 713023 in bibshelf (Ubuntu) "Newer Version Available" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/713023
<persia> c2tarun, The rule of thumb is that if a package is in Debian, we don't make trivial changes, and if it's not, we fix it as much as we can.
<persia> You can check with `rmadison -u debian ${PACKAGE}`
<persia> In this case, you'll want to update standards, fix any outstanding lintian reports, pull the newest upstream, review all the outstanding bug reports and try to address them, etc.
<c2tarun> persia: I dont think this package is in debian as i execute 'rmadison -u debian bibshelf' but got no result.
<persia> I also think it's not in Debian, which is why I recommend doing as much as you can to get it in perfect shape.  It may be a very long time before anyone else works on it.
<c2tarun> persia: I am packing the latest version available upstream, there are no errors regarding packaging on this application. There is one error which seems to be wishlist than error but may be upstream developers fixed that too. That I can check after packing.
<c2tarun> persia: can u please look at bug 713023 I posted a fix there.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 713023 in bibshelf (Ubuntu) "Newer Version Available" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/713023
<persia> Format looks good.  I'm in the middle of something else, so I'm not in the best position to review it right now.  I recommend subscribing ubuntu-sponsors: someone ought get to it soon.
<persia> If you're in a hurry, I believe chrisccoulson is currently acting as a patch pilot in #ubuntu-devel
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can take a look at that
<chrisccoulson> c2tarun, ^^
<c2tarun> chrisccoulson: sure :)
<Laney> dholbach: hey, are you subscribed to the debian-derivatives mailing list?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> about to reply
<Laney> cool
<Laney> thought you'd be interested in that :-)
<dholbach> Laney, replied
<Laney> cool
<dholbach> Laney, was the answer what you expected?
<dholbach> I'm going to blog about it too now
<Laney> just running out to the pub, will get bak to you over the weekend
<dholbach> Laney, no worries - enjoy the weekend (and the pub)
<rigel> hi, i'm wondering if trying to join motu is right for me
<Bachstelze> rigel: that's something only you can tell ;)
<rigel> i only have a bit of coding experience, in python mostly, but am trying to learn some java and eventually ruby at home. i'm actually considering trying to join motu in order to get more programming/debugging experience
<rigel> though with some books/tutorials i can often parse my way through perl, bash scripts, php, etc
<Bachstelze> that motu is not the right place imo
<Bachstelze> you do deal with bugs, but most of the time they are fixed upstream, so you just need to find the right patch
<Bachstelze> it sure helps to have some grasp of programming, but it's not the right way to learn it
<rigel> so i was looking for a way to help out with packaging
<Bachstelze> this is the place for packaging
<Bachstelze> not so much for programming
<rigel> but your opinion is that i need more coding experience in order to help out with packaging?
<Bachstelze> no
<Bachstelze> but you said you wanted to gain programming experience
<rigel> oh, i see
<Bachstelze> you can certainly do both in parallel, though ;)
<rigel> no, i would like to contribute with regards to packaging, and i think i would get some more experience with coding and become more comfortable with harder-core administrative tasks as part of the deal
<Bachstelze> but motu alone will be a bit short imo
<Bachstelze> and anyway, this isn't a secret society, if you fell you're not getting enough out of it, you can go do something else
<rigel> i asked about coding because the example application for mentoring mentioned things like i contribute to this package, i know x y and z languages
<rigel> so i was assuming that those were representative of the skillset needed for motu
<ari-tczew> rigel: You can join MOTU. Just show us your involvement and skill. ;-)
<Bachstelze> rigel: everyone here is your mentor, you don't need formal mentoring imo
<Bachstelze> read the packaging guide, start working
<Bachstelze> if you have questions, ask here, someone will answer
<rigel> yeah, i was reading that just now
<Bachstelze> that's what I did
<Bachstelze> een though I don't contribute as much as I would like :p
<Bachstelze> so many things to do, so little time
<rryan`> hi -- im having some trouble with my pbuilder environment and getting some packages built (multiple pbuilders for building packages for each ubuntu release we support). anybody know where I can go to get help?
#ubuntu-motu 2011-02-05
<c2tarun> What is the difference between a .cc file and .cc.rej file?
<james_w> the latter was probably created by the patch command because that patch that was being applied didn't apply cleanly
<c2tarun> james_w: In case if a patch fails rejects are saved in .cc.rej file. If the patch is already applied we should remove the patch. but what to do with .rej file? should we remove them too?
<james_w> well, if you manually applied the failed parts then you can delete it
<james_w> if not then you likely need to deal with the conflicts, otherwise things may not work
<c2tarun> james_w: I checked in the source files, the patches are already applied, that's why it failed. So I should delete both the rej files and that particular patch?
<james_w> I guess so
<c2tarun> james_w: ok thanks :)
<achiang> hm, i'm playing around with an upstream python program that would be nice to get into debian/ubuntu. they provide their own packaging, which is great. i made a test upload into a PPA, where it FTBFS because it is trying to install files into /usr/local/lib/python2.6, which is disallowed.
<achiang> i've grepped through the source for just the string 'local' to see what might be making that happen, but that didn't turn up anything interesting
<james_w> achiang, --install-layout=deb to "setup.py install" will fix that IIRC
<achiang> any other clues?
<achiang> james_w: ah, interesting, i will try that
<achiang> james_w: you are a genius, thank you. i'll buy you a beer in budapest. :)
<james_w> heh
<achiang> james_w: where can you discover that information? googling for --install-layout=deb doesn't turn up much interesting
<achiang> james_w: ah, a few more variations turned up -- http://wiki.debian.org/Python/Packaging
<james_w> achiang, I just remember from the transition we did to dist-packages a couple of cycles ago. I don't know where you would have read it unfortunately
<james_w> had upstream chosen a different approach to packaging then it would have been taken care of by the tools though
 * achiang inherits some institutional knowledge
<lifeless> whats the current best tool to use for a simple python package which needs to be buildable on lucid up
<james_w> lifeless, tool in what sense?
<james_w> or rather tool to do what?
<lifeless> python-central, python-support, dh_python2, ...
<kklimonda> no dh_python2 for lucid until someone decides to bacport it :)
<kklimonda> lifeless: I'd go with python-support myself
<MTecknology> any change anyone could explain this file to me? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server-edgers/apache2/apache2-packaging.trunk/view/head:/debian/apache2.2-common.lintian-overrides
<lifeless> it looks like a url
<MTecknology> package_name.lintian-overrides I get; the first two columns I get; but what is the stuff after that in the file
<MTecknology> apache2.2-common: setuid-binary usr/lib/apache2/suexec 4754 root/www-data
<MTecknology> package_name: lintain_tag ?? ?? ??
<lifeless> I think it masks specific instances
<MTecknology> oh.. saying; I know it happens in this exact case; but if it happens anywhere else, I still want you to yell at me?
<lifeless> I think os
<lifeless> *so*
<MTecknology> is there any way to have a lintian-overrides file for everything?
<MTecknology> so you can just have the one file for all packages
<tsimpson> you just have a lintian-overrides file, instead of <package>.lintian-overrides
<tsimpson> the same way you do for the install, dirs, manpages, etc files
<MTecknology> makes a lot of sense :)
<tsimpson> though it's generally considered bad practice to do that
<MTecknology> I wish you could add a comment in there say why you added that override
<tsimpson> usually you'll put that stuff in the changelog
<tsimpson> if it's not obvious
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> So.. if you have nginx-common; nginx-full; nginx-light; nginx-extras; and nginx; should there be a changelog file for each, even if it's the exact same changelog?
<lifeless> one changelog
<lifeless> Have you tried a # to add a comment to the overrides file?
<MTecknology> i didn't; i just didn't see in the man page where it was possible and don't actually have an override file
<tsimpson> you'll probably need a line for each package anyway, the lintian warnings are per-deb iirc
<MTecknology> how do you handle that with dh_installchangelog if you only want one; just  'dh_installchangelogs -i -k CHANGES --package=nginx-common' and an overrides file for every package that isn't getting one?
<Raydiation> am i right here asking for help for building deb packages?
<Raydiation> i got this postinst script http://paste.pocoo.org/show/332732/ but install hangs at restarting apache
<jmarsden> Raydiation: Try asking in #ubuntu-packaging also
<Raydiation> ty
<Raydiation> this is my first time that i made a deb package, so id be glad if you could give me some advice too on my scripts https://github.com/Raydiation/Laudio/tree/master/debian/DEBIAN
<Bachstelze> Raydiation: for a first package, maybe you should try something that doesn't require maintainer scripts
<Raydiation> Bachstelze: maintainer scripts?
<Raydiation> i just want to provide an easy to install deb package for my app
<Bachstelze> Raydiation: postint et al.
<Raydiation> Bachstelze: well, is there an easiere way to do this? i know which cmds i need to install my software, unfortunately its no C program with makefile but a django webapplication which runs on apache
<dapal> Raydiation: also, never EVER use DEBIAN/. Run dh_make on your source package, and create a proper debian/ directory.
<Raydiation> dapal: i need a makfile + autotools for that right?
<dapal> Raydiation: no.
<dapal> Raydiation: read about dh7, and override_dh_auto_build
<Raydiation> what can i do to remove the package from the packagemanager without executing postrm?
<Raydiation> the current one doesnt install/uninstall properly
<dapal> Raydiation: remove /var/lib/dpkg/info/yourpackage.postrm, then do an apt-get --purge remove yourpackage
<Raydiation> dapal: ty!
<Raydiation> do i have to create a makefile anyway?
<Raydiation> i have 5 simple commands for installing
<Bachstelze> Raydiation: how does your package install files if you don't have a Makefile?
<Raydiation> Bachstelze: its a django web project
<Raydiation> i just know where to extract it and what to run to get it working on any other pc
<Bachstelze> right
<Bachstelze> it has to install files somewhere
<Raydiation> Bachstelze: so i need to write everything into a makefile?
<Bachstelze> no
<Bachstelze> but I'm trying to figure out how your package works
<Raydiation> i need to copy a file to /etc/apache2/conf.d/
<Raydiation> the rest is copied to /opt/laudio
<Raydiation> then some rights adjustment and apache restart
<Raydiation> ah yeah and a cmd to generate the sqlite db
<Raydiation> thats all
<dapal> Raydiation: /opt/ violates FHS.
<dapal> or, at least, Debian policy :)
<Raydiation> dapal: yes, i know, but for ease of use i set it to this dir
<dapal> Raydiation: read about dh_install, and debian/install (or debian/<package>.install)
<dapal> Raydiation: sure, but that way your package won't *ever* be accepted in Debian (can't tell about Ubuntu though)
<dapal> Raydiation: but if it's for private use, then it's fine.
<Raydiation> dapal: private use first :) ill think about an appropriate directory once i got a prototype
<Raydiation> dapal: do you have a good resource for the dh_install?
<Raydiation> other than the manpage
<dapal> Raydiation: the manpage is sufficient, I believe :)
<Raydiation> dapal: do i have to write that into the rules file?
<Raydiation> i took a look at the 2 vids for packaging on youtube
<dapal> Raydiation: the manpage says "debian/package.install"
<dapal> so, debian/laudio.install (if the package is named "laudio")
<Raydiation> dapal: ah, i must have overread this
<dapal> Raydiation: and dh_install is one of the automatically-called commands if you use dh7
<dapal> so no need to add anything to debian/rules
<Raydiation> dapal: what about restarting apache? can i simply write /etc/init./apache2 restart into that file?
<dapal> Raydiation: don't restart apache, that should be up to the user
<dapal> anyways, no. The correct thing would be
<dapal> ...
<dapal> (wait a sec)
<Raydiation> dapal: without restarting the app doesnt run (because of the additional config file for apache it has to read in)
<Bachstelze> Raydiation: the point is that the user should restart apache when they wnt to
<dapal> exactly Bachstelze
<dapal> anyways, the right code would be
<dapal> if [ -x "`which invoke-rc.d 2>/dev/null`" ]; then
<dapal>     invoke-rc.d apache2 force-reload || exit $?
<dapal> else
<dapal>     /etc/init.d/dbus force-reload || exit $?
<dapal> fi
<Bachstelze> what if they have Important Stuff™ going on?
<dapal> in the "configure" section of postinst
<dapal> but I'd highly discourage it
<Bachstelze> and anyway
<Bachstelze> wouldn't a reload be sufficient ?
<Raydiation> what would you do?
<dapal> Raydiation: maybe drop the file in /etc/apache2/sites-available/, and that's it
<Raydiation> Bachstelze: i dunno, i have to install mod_wsgi
<dapal> and a note in README.Debian
<dapal> btw, going to bed
<dapal> g'night people
<Raydiation> Bachstelze: do you know dh_install? if i want to move the laudio dir to /opt and the laudio_apache.conf to /etc/apache2/conf.d/ is this correct for laudio.install?
<Raydiation> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/332787/
<Bachstelze> Raydiation: could be, have you tried it ?
<Bachstelze> you will probzbly need a .dirs file too
<Bachstelze> for dh_installdirs, it will create the directories in debian/tmp
<Bachstelze> and dh_install will install the files afterwards
<Raydiation> Bachstelze: hm, wont moving the files be enough? i guess /opt/ is everywhere and after the apache install /etc/apache2/conf.d/ also exists
<Bachstelze> when you create the packages
<Bachstelze> the files are installed relative to debian/tmp
<Bachstelze> and debian/tmp/opt and debian/tmp/etc/apache2/conf.d do not exist
<Raydiation> ah, so just create those tmp dirs
<Bachstelze> yes
<Raydiation> so i just create laudio.dirs and add those 2 lines with the relative paths?
<Raydiation> opt/
<Raydiation> etc/apache2/conf.d
<Bachstelze> yes
<Raydiation> ty
<Raydiation> imo its really hard to find information about what to do when youre not installing anything that installs via makefile
<Raydiation> the thing is id rather not make a makefile since i need to copy the apache config file to the apache directory which is often named differently in each distro
<Raydiation> in arch linux its etc/httpd/
<Bachstelze> you can very well create the makefile in a patch you will put in deban/patches
<Bachstelze> but for copying two files, I think it would be overkill
<Raydiation> yes
<Raydiation> Bachstelze: hm i just read this in the wiki: Many packages wrongly use dh_installdirs and .dirs files to create directories. 99% of those cases are not necessary, since dh_install and .install files will automatically take care of creating directories. You only need to use dh_installdirs if your package needs to ship empty nonstandard directories, e. g. /etc/mypackage/plugins.d/.
<Raydiation> so i guess i dont need a dir file
<Bachstelze> what?
<Raydiation> Bachstelze: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic#Abusing%20.dirs%20files
<Bachstelze> whenever I want to install a file in a direcroy without creating it first, it gives me "no such file or directory"
<Raydiation> hm, im leaving it in, cant go wrong
<Raydiation> will configure in the postint file always be called after installing?
<Bachstelze> no idea, I've never worked on packages with postints
<Raydiation> thats what i got http://paste.pocoo.org/show/332798/
<Raydiation> and thats the prerm http://paste.pocoo.org/show/332799/
<Bachstelze> as I said, I can't help you with those at all
<Raydiation> Bachstelze: is there a way to properly test my package?
<jmarsden> Raydiation: lintian and perhaps piuparts ?
<Raydiation> ty
<Raydiation> btw, why does it generate an amd64 deb?
<Raydiation> ive specified archicture any in the control file
<Raydiation> its a python program and thus it runs everywhere
<Raydiation> do i need all as architecture?
<jmarsden> Raydiation: What did you put for Architecture?  All, or Any?
<jmarsden> They do different things.
<Raydiation> jmarsden: ah ok, i put in any, i thought it would make it for all archs
<Raydiation> in this case i have to use all i guess
<Raydiation> is there something like make clean? which deletes all build packages + folders?
<Raydiation> dh_clean maybe?
<jmarsden> Raydiation: Read Debian Policy: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Architecture
<Raydiation> jmarsden: ty
<jmarsden> And for clean, do you mean make -f debian/rules clean ?  The clean target in the rules file?
<Raydiation> jmarsden: just the files which get created after debuild
<jmarsden> Raydiation: Ah, no I don't think there is a clean target for that.
<Raydiation> btw do i need the source dir?
<jmarsden> Well, you need it to build the package :)
<Raydiation> jmarsden: i only have python files
<jmarsden> Raydiation: I'm no expert on Python packaging... have you read http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/python-policy/index.html
<ScottK> Raydiation: If you use Python disutils to build a normal Python package any of the Python pacakging helpers mentioned in the Python policy will do a very good job of putting files in the right places.  There is also stdeb for semi-automatic Debian package creation from a Python package.
<Raydiation> do i need to specify my own deinstallation mechanism?
<Raydiation> because if i uninstall my package the /opt/laudio directory doesnt get erased
<Raydiation> is that because ive deleted one file already which has also been installed?
<Raydiation> i got 3 files which may be created in the directory: a sqlite db, a smylink and a log file
<Raydiation> in prerm i check for those and remove them if i find them
<jmarsden> Raydiation: does dpkg -S /opt/laudio    show your package name?
<Raydiation> jmarsden: yes
<jmarsden> Then as far as I know, it should also remove it when you uninstall the package.
<jmarsden> Do you see any relevant warning or error messages when you do  apt-get remove PACKAGENAME ?
<Raydiation> jmarsden: no
<Raydiation> i cant remove it a second time also
<Raydiation> in dpkg/info is only laudio.list now
<Raydiation> jmarsden: if you wanna take a look at the build files: https://github.com/Raydiation/Laudio/tree/master/debian
<Raydiation> do i even have to care about files which are created in my install path?
<Raydiation> i mean do i need https://github.com/Raydiation/Laudio/blob/master/debian/prerm
<jmarsden> Raydiation: If you do nothing with them they will be left there and so the removal of the /opt/laudio directory would fail, I think.  Would it not make more sense to put the database and logs under /var somewhere, more in line with FHS standards?
<Raydiation> jmarsden: youre right
<Raydiation> hm i didnt use the prerm script now and nothing got deleted
<Raydiation> aah, maybe pyc files
<Raydiation> jmarsden: do i have to remove all pyc files too?
<Raydiation> pyc = python bytecode
<Raydiation> gets generated when the program is executed
<jmarsden> If they were installed automatically based on your debian/laudio.install file then no, otherwise yes.
<Raydiation> theyre not installed
<Raydiation> :/ this is kinda stupid
<jmarsden> Then if you want them deleted, you need to do it yourself somewhere.
<jmarsden> Why?  The packaging system won't delete a directory it installed when you the user have put stuff in there it knows nothing about!
<jmarsden> That would be a really bad idea, it might be deleting your tax returns or something :)
<Raydiation> jmarsden: yeah, but .pyc files usually dont have any sense
<jmarsden> The packaging system has no way to automatically know that.  There may some Python specific packaging helper than deals with this.
<Raydiation> im gonna use something like find . -name "*.pyc" -exec rm '{}' ';'
<Raydiation> quicker :)
<jmarsden> Did you use one of the Python packaging helpers that scott k mentioned ?  It doesn't look like it... so you may be "reinventing the wheel" here.
<Raydiation> jmarsden: i took a look at distutils, but its not really what i want
<Raydiation> distutils are more for distributing python modules
<Raydiation> btw im really gratefull for your help
<Raydiation> tried getting help
<Raydiation> in #debian already but no success
<Raydiation> jmarsden: works now :)
<Raydiation> but the apache config file now doesnt get deleted
<Raydiation> do i have to stop apache to rm it?
<jmarsden> No, if the package installed it the package should uninstall it too.
<Raydiation> dpgk -S laudio now only spits out this file
<jmarsden> And sudo apt-get purge laudio does not remove it?
<Raydiation> jmarsden: it did
<Raydiation> ty!
<Raydiation> :D
<jmarsden> So it is working :)  You're welcome.
<Raydiation> ty this channel is great
#ubuntu-motu 2011-02-06
<grunthus> Hi, I've been working on my first patch, LP: #706271.
<grunthus> Reading about the sponsorship process, I think that I should now send email to ubuntu-sponsors?
<ari-tczew> grunthus: on IRC would be nice to use bug 706271
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 706271 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "synaptic network proxy preferences doesn't capitalize "internet"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706271
<ari-tczew> grunthus: nope, subscribe ubuntu-sponsors to bug
<grunthus> ah. Hi ari-tczew, you helped with this last week. I have added a patch for Natty. Took me a while, between work commitments!
<ari-tczew> or set ubuntu-sponsors as branch merge reviewer if you use bzr instead debdiff
<grunthus> I used debdiff
<ari-tczew> then subscribe to bu
<ari-tczew> g
<ari-tczew> grunthus: Thank you very much, your work is appreciated! ;-)
<grunthus> Great!
<grunthus> ari-tczew: The wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Patches says to sponsor a debdiff, subscribe the ubuntu-sponsors to the bug, which I think is what you are saying. Erm, not sure how to do that.
<ari-tczew> grunthus: log in to launchpad, go to bug 706271 and on the right side you have field Subscribers, do you see?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 706271 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "synaptic network proxy preferences doesn't capitalize "internet"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706271
<grunthus> Ah yes, so it is already subscribed by Ubuntu Review Team and I don't have to do anything.
<ari-tczew> grunthus: You have to subscribe ubuntu-sponsors.
<grunthus> Right! Done.
<ari-tczew> grunthus: OK. now you have to wait patiently for response.
<c2tarun> chrisccoulson: ping
<c2tarun> chrisccoulson: whenever you get time, please look at bug 713023 I fixed all the errors you commented. Thank you.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 713023 in bibshelf (Ubuntu) "Newer Version Available" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/713023
<micahg> c2tarun: when you believe you're done, you should set it back to confirmed and (re)subscribe ubuntu-sponsors unless someone explicitly said they'd look at it for you
<micahg> c2tarun: oh, and unassign yourself as well
<c2tarun> micahg: how to subscribe to ubuntu-sponsors?
<micahg> c2tarun: subscribe someone else, search for ubuntu-sponsors
<c2tarun> micahg: there are three team for ubuntu-sponsors
<c2tarun> micahg: one is ubuntu-sponsors team
<c2tarun> micahg: second is ubuntu security sponsors team
<micahg> c2tarun: Ubuntu Sponsors Team
<c2tarun> micahg: ok thanks :)
<c2tarun> micahg: by debian.tar.gz file how do ubuntu-sponsors member check that packing is proper or not? I mean is there any tool for that?
<micahg> c2tarun: they compare it against the last version that was in the archive and verify the changes you made were proper
<c2tarun> micahg: how do they do that? by diff?
<micahg> c2tarun: debdiff
<c2tarun> micahg: debdiff between both debian.tar.gz files?
<micahg> c2tarun: no, between the .dsc files or source.changes files
<c2tarun> micahg: then why do we upload debian.tar.gz and not the .dsc files?
<micahg> c2tarun: well, you could upload a debdiff, which is actually what the wiki suggests, it's just huge for new versions usually
<c2tarun> micahg: so what do you do of debian.tar.gz? do you build it again?
<micahg> c2tarun: I generally use it to pull the latest upstream, build a source package, and compare
<c2tarun> micahg: I was trying to work on this bug 713492. I made changes to the changelog and was trying to build it, but I didn't got the debian.tar.gz, why so?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 713492 in ccscript (Ubuntu) "Newer Version Available" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/713492
<micahg> c2tarun: you shouldn't subscribe sponsors until there's something to sponsor
<c2tarun> micahg: I didn't
<micahg> it says you did
<micahg> c2tarun: there's probably a diff.tar.gz since it's source format 1.0
<c2tarun> micahg: I am extremely sorry, I have to do that for bibshelf bug and I did it for ccscript one :(
<micahg> c2tarun: no worries
<c2tarun> micahg: how can i unsubscribe them?
<micahg> c2tarun: you can't, I took care of it, if you subscribe accidentally, you can just ask here for it to be removed if it's going to be a while before you attach something
<micahg> only team members can unsubscribe a team
<c2tarun> micahg: sure, one more thing, in control file the standard version is 3.8
<c2tarun> micahg: sure, one more thing, in control file the standard version is 3.8.3
<c2tarun> micahg: should I change it to 3.9.1?
<micahg> c2tarun: you have to verify that it's compliant with standards version 3.9.1 (assuming this is an Ubuntu only package)
<c2tarun> micahg: ya this as well, how can i check whether a package is in debian or not?
<micahg> c2tarun: rmadison -uqa PKGNAME
<micahg> c2tarun: if it's in Debian, we generally won't touch the standards version as it's an unnecessary diff
<c2tarun> micahg: I don't think this package is in debian as I am not getting anything on running 'rmadison -uqa ccsript-doc'
<micahg> c2tarun: no, it's not
<c2tarun> micahg: ok, I didn't got diff.tar.gz but I got diff.gz, should I attach this with the bug?
<micahg> c2tarun: if you want to check if it's up to the new standards version, you can install the debian-policy package and check this file /usr/share/doc/debian-policy/upgrading-checklist.txt.gz
<micahg> c2tarun: well, a tar'd version of the debian dir or a debdiff is preferable
<c2tarun> I didn't have that package installed, what is the name of that debian-policy package?
<micahg> c2tarun: debian-policy
<c2tarun> micahg: ok, and i'll take the debdiff of both the .dsc files and attach that. will it be fine?
<micahg> c2tarun: also, attaching a debian dir to a bug is assuming that you make no changes outside of the debian dir to the source
<micahg> c2tarun: yes, that will be fine
<c2tarun> thanks :)
<micahg> c2tarun: thank you
<c2tarun> micahg: wow... debdiff is huge. I uploaded the debdiff file, can you please take a look.
<micahg> c2tarun: in a bit
<c2tarun> micahg: thanks :)
<YankeesFan> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Hobbsee, Riddell, sladen, fbond, mneptok, gnomefreak, Seveas, dholbach, elkbuntu, PriceChild, or jpds!
<micahg> YankeesFan: is there a problem?
<YankeesFan> BAN ME
<jmarsden> micahg: He's doing that on multiple channels...
<paultag> fucking yankees
<paultag> Oh jesus, this is -motu
<paultag> I totally thought this was -us-ma
<paultag> sorry everyone
<YankeesFan> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Hobbsee, Riddell, sladen, fbond, mneptok, gnomefreak, Seveas, dholbach, elkbuntu, PriceChild, or jpds!
<YankeesFan> !staff
<ubottu> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<c2tarun> micahg: I am trying to work packages in list http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs/maintainer.php?package=moserial  should we pack only those applications of which we know about the source code?
<micahg> c2tarun: what do you mean know about the source code?
<c2tarun> micahg: I mean know how the application is programmed, its logic, algorithms and all.
<micahg> c2tarun: not required
<maco> generally an interest in the package is a good thing
<maco> as we dont want to just have people package things then disappear and not take care of them down the line
<maco> but there's lots of devs who arent programmers. just being ready & willing to talk to upstream authors to get things resolved is enough
<c2tarun> maco: we can communicate with upstream if required?
<maco> can and SHOULD
<maco> maintaining a good relationship with upstream is important
<c2tarun> maco: ya :)
<sagaci> if you don't communicate with upstream, you're creating an unnecessary barrier which is usually to the detriment of the package
<c2tarun> micahg: u there? sorry I got disconnected.
<c2tarun> there is a package of name freeimage in debian. That package is not in ubuntu + the version in debian is also old, upstream has a newer version. what should i do?
<DktrKranz> c2tarun: package is orphaned in Debian, that means you can pick it up and maintain it
<DktrKranz> otherwise, you can arrange for a one-shot QA upload to package new upstream release
<c2tarun> DktrKranz: what is a one-shot QA upload?
<c2tarun> DktrKranz: and how can i pick it for maintainance?
<tumbleweed> c2tarun: a QA upload is an upload to an orphaned package, without any intent to maintain it into the future
<tumbleweed> c2tarun: anyone can adopt orphaned packages
<c2tarun> tumbleweed: how?
<tumbleweed> c2tarun: http://debian.org/doc/manuals/developers-reference/pkgs.html#adopting
<udienz> tumbleweed, if i want to maintain a packages i must sending emails to debian-mentors?
<tumbleweed> udienz: mail debian-mentors if you want review / sponsorship. Is this a new package? orphaned package?
<udienz> tumbleweed, orphaned packages named pdnsd
<udienz> this packages usually sync from debian
<udienz> but it's orphaned and upstream released new version
<grunthus> Bug 692879. If I install ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu in a Natty vm, how do I run it to confirm the bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 692879 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Refers to Open Office, not LibreOffice" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692879
<tumbleweed> udienz: aah I see you've already announced intention to adopt and have it in collab-maint. Great. Yeah, go through debian-mentors for sponsorship
<tumbleweed> grunthus: there's a README that shows how to test it
<udienz> tumbleweed, http://mentors.debian.net/cgi-bin/sponsor-pkglist?action=details;package=pdnsd i will send an emails to debian-mentors
<udienz> tumbleweed, if old patches files need updated, Author field must be changed or not?
<tumbleweed> udienz: no. Although you can add yourself if you made significant updates
<Raydiation> according to FHS where would you store databases?
<Raydiation> for a webapp
<tumbleweed> /var/lib/$package
<Raydiation> tumbleweed: ty
<c2tarun> I was working on packaging of schedio bug 710347. There was an issue that the source tarball doesn't include the COPYING file for license. I mailed them to update a tarball almost a week ago, but I didn't got any response from the upstream. What should I do?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 710347 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] schedio" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710347
<tumbleweed> c2tarun: I guess you could repack it including COPYING. However, many files don't have any copyright / licence statement at all.
<c2tarun> tumbleweed: ok, where can I get the copying file for GPL version 3?
<tumbleweed> c2tarun: it's one of the ones you'd find in common-licences
<c2tarun> tumbleweed: ok, and regarding adoption of any package, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=585421 this package is up for adoption. In order to adopt it I should mail the one who reported this bug?
<tumbleweed> c2tarun: take ownership of the bug, retitle it to be an ITA, and state your attempt to adopt
<c2tarun> tumbleweed: how to take the ownership? there is no button or link for that.
<tumbleweed> c2tarun: the debian BTS is entirely e-mail driven. http://www.debian.org/Bugs/server-control
<c2tarun> what kind of version number is this:  (1.1.8-2build1)
<Rhonda> Is this a trick question?
<Rhonda> build means that it got rebuilt, potential because of some library linking or similar
<c2tarun> Rhonda: nope I found this in spyder's debian changelog
<Rhonda> Can you describe better what puzzles you about it?
<c2tarun> Rhonda: I was working on bug 645138
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 645138 in spyder (Ubuntu) "update Spyder to Version 2" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645138
<Rhonda> c2tarun: The changelog gives the hint.
<Rhonda> c2tarun: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/s/spyder/spyder_1.1.8-2build1/changelog
<Rhonda>   * Rebuild with python 2.7 as the python default.
<c2tarun> Rhonda: actually never saw this 2build1 always packed only 2ubuntu1 or similar to that.
<Rhonda> ubuntu means there are changes involved. build means no changes to source.
<c2tarun> Rhonda: ok, so numbers preceding and following 'build' have the same meaning as they have in <no>ubuntu<no>?
<Rhonda> Yes.
<Rhonda> The 2 is the Debian-Revision, and the 1 is the number of the rebuild.
<c2tarun> Rhonda: thanks :)
<hakermania1> What's the most right way to call lintian in order to display even the most little error/warning about your package?
<paultag> hakermania1: -iIE --pedantic
<paultag> hakermania1: at least, that's how I use it
<hakermania1> paultag: Thanks, anybody else?
<iulian> hakermania1: The manual page.
<paultag> hakermania1: `man lintian' might help
<paultag> iulian++
<hakermania1> Ok, thanks, I know, but I though that some experienced guys should know better.
<paultag> hakermania1: what I gave you is correct
<paultag> hakermania1: I just suggesting that others might use other flags, but that shows X, I, W, E, and P tags
<hakermania1> paultag: OK, I am happy to see that still my package has no errors.
<paultag> hakermania1: --show-overrides  is nice, too
<hakermania1> paultag: Hehe, nice, still nothing :)
<paultag> hakermania1: then it looks good from lintian's perspective :)
<paultag> hakermania1: remember to build it an run it on the .changes file
<paultag> hakermania1: or do both the deb and the .dsc by hand
<hakermania1> paultag: I place *deb *changes *dsc after setting the flags..
<paultag> OK
<Raydiation> as for the copyright file: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/333136/ i use oxygen icons (bsd i guess), jquery and soundmanager (bsd) in my softwarepackage. do i have to add anything to the copyrights file and if where?
<paultag> Raydiation: you should consider DEP3
<Raydiation> dep3?
<tumbleweed> he means dep5 http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/
<grunthus>  tumbleweed> grunthus: there's a README that shows how to test it
<Raydiation> ty
<grunthus> ^thanks (Re: ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu bug 692879)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 692879 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Refers to Open Office, not LibreOffice" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692879
<Raydiation> hm is that copyright file fine: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/333209/
<Raydiation> i didnt get any error while running lintian
<Raydiation> can i ignore: executable-not-elf-or-script
<Raydiation> i mean: W: laudio: executable-not-elf-or-script ./usr/share/laudio/src/scrobbler.py
<Raydiation> dh_fixperms doesnt correct the problem
<Elbrus> Raydiation: you should fill in <VERSIONED_FORMAT_URL>
<Elbrus> license of first part should be GPL-3+
<Raydiation> Elbrus: what is version_format_url?
<Elbrus> e.g. : http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/
<Elbrus> or http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/dep/web/deps/dep5.mdwn?op=file&rev=REVISION
<Raydiation> Elbrus: aah
<Elbrus> not sure, but I think you should also join paragraphs in your license text with a single dot
<Elbrus> I think the statement "All rights reserved." on line 26 is not located right and probably doesn't match the license (BSD)
<Elbrus> line 57 should also mention the second license
<Elbrus> (MIT)
<Elbrus> consider adding a stand alone section for the GPL-3 or MIT license (you then don't need to repeat it)
<Elbrus> line 105 should not mention GPL without version
<Raydiation> like On Debian GNU/Linux systems, the complete text of the GNU General Public License 3 can be found in `/usr/share/common-licenses/GPL'.
<Raydiation> ?
<Raydiation> ah ok :D
<Raydiation> found another paragraph above
<Elbrus> exact: it should be a versioned GPL link
<Raydiation> Elbrus: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/333226/
<Raydiation> dapal: ive found a way to restart apache without killing requests: http://www.electrictoolbox.com/article/apache/restart-apache/
<Raydiation> /usr/sbin/apachectl graceful
<Raydiation> is that ok for me to run in the postint script?
<Elbrus> Raydiation: line 7: GPL-3+
<Raydiation> Elbrus: ty
<Elbrus> between line 11-12 add one space, a dot and a newline
<Elbrus> idem between line 15-16
<Elbrus> add a space and dot on line 18
<Raydiation> Elbrus: like http://paste.pocoo.org/show/333232/
<Raydiation> ?
<dapal> Raydiation: no
<dapal> Raydiation: use the same snippet I gave you yesterday, and use "reload" instead of "restart"
<dapal> that should be the same
<Raydiation> dapal: ty
<Raydiation> dapal: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/333234/
<Elbrus> Raydiation: something like that, but it is better readable if you align the dot with the text (so add multiple spaces)
<dapal> Raydiation: err.. line 41? dbus? :D
<Raydiation> dapal: i copied it 1:1 from the chan :)
<dapal> Raydiation: heh, probably I forgot to edit it :D
<Raydiation> dapal: hehe i guess i have to replace it with apache2
<dapal> yup
<Raydiation> Elbrus: ah k
<Raydiation> Elbrus: like http://paste.pocoo.org/show/333236/
<Elbrus> line 22 and 23 must be indented (I suggest the same amount as the paragraph above it)
<Elbrus> line 30 to 53 must be indented
<Elbrus> skip the second "Copyright" in all your "Copyright: Copyright " lines
<Raydiation> Elbrus: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/333240/
<Raydiation> do i have to fix the executable-not-elf-or-script outputs from lintian? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/333242/
<Raydiation> and how? a-x or in general every user -x
<Elbrus> Raydiation: line 59: License: GPL-3 or other
<Elbrus> don't indent line 79 and don't use MIT as license name
<Elbrus> from the dep5 page: There are many versions of the MIT license. Please use Expat instead, when it matches.
<Raydiation> Elbrus: just GPL-3?
<Elbrus> no
<Elbrus> GPL-3 or other
<Elbrus> don't forget the word "or"
<Elbrus> line 111 to 115 should also be converted to the proper style
<Raydiation> Elbrus: inserting a .?
<Raydiation> ah k
<Elbrus> line 94 should mention the Qt exception
<Elbrus> the copyright statement in lines 95 to 99 don't mention a version of the GPL. please help upstream to clarify this issue. (it must be clear AFAICT)
<Raydiation> Elbrus: i copied it from the newest package in debian unstable
<Raydiation> ill see if i can get an older version
<Raydiation> Elbrus: hm, thats also the file in squeeze http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/d/doxygen/doxygen_1.7.1-2/doxygen.copyright
<Raydiation> oops wrong package :P
<Raydiation> thats the correct one http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/o/oxygen-icons/oxygen-icons_4.4.5-1/kde-icons-oxygen.copyright
<jmarsden> Raydiation: Getting technical issues wrong just causes bugs; getting legal info wrong can cause... lawsuits!  So be careful, go slowly, and get the copyright stuff 100% correct.
<Elbrus> Raydiation: maybe I am wrong, or the issue was overlooked before (which doesn't make it right)
 * Elbrus leaves
<Raydiation> Elbrus: ty for your help
<Raydiation> jmarsden: yeah, i just double checked all files and found 2 tiny files which ive forgotten
<Raydiation> how do i get my package into ubuntu?
<Raydiation> should i first get a repo on launchpad?
<Raydiation> ppa*
<jmarsden> Raydiation: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16446/how-to-get-my-software-into-ubuntu
<Raydiation> jmarsden: ty
<jmarsden> Raydiation: You're welcome
<Raydiation> how long does it take until uploaded packages show up in a ppa?
<RAOF> It depends.  It should be ≤ 15 minutes for the source packages to show up, then it depends on how busy the buildds are.
<Raydiation> hm i got mixed uploads are not allowed error http://paste.pocoo.org/show/333349/
<Raydiation> maybe it complains about a flash player
<Raydiation> whose source is already included though
<Raydiation> if anyone is interested, heres the deb: https://github.com/downloads/Raydiation/Laudio/laudio_0.4-beta5-1_all.deb
<Raydiation> ah, debuild -S
<RAOF> Right.  No binary uploads allowed to Ubuntu :)
<Raydiation> im new to debian packaging :)
<Raydiation> woohoo, accepted :)
#ubuntu-motu 2012-01-30
<alkisg> I have a package mahara-el, which wants to depend and also *preseed* some debconf values for package mahara.
<alkisg> Unfortunately calling debconf-set-selections from mahara-el.preinst happens too late, after mahara is installed.
<alkisg> I guess I could write yet another package, mahara-el-configuration, and predepend on that... but isn't there any better way to do it?
<ScottK> You can't really do that in a policy compliant way.  Mahara needs to provide an interface for you to change it's configuration.
<alkisg> ...provide a way to change its debconf configuration _before_ it's installed?
<alkisg> I don't want to change anything in /etc/, I just want to modify the setup dialogs displayed upon mahara installation by debconf
<alkisg> Here's my preinst, i.e. a single debconf-set-selections call: http://paste.ubuntu.com/822227/
<alkisg> And even if mahara provided a way to change its configuration, how would I do that from mahara-el, _before_ mahara.postinst is called?
<alkisg> My problem is that the dependency postinst gets installed before any of my package code runs, so I don't have any control over the dependency's postinst.
<alkisg> Hmm... So if package A depends on B and predepends on C, it's not guaranteed that C.preinst will be called before B.postinst? :(
<RAOF> alkisg: Right.  If package A's script needs to run before package B's script, the proper dependency is B Depends: A.  Obviously that's not available to you, though.
<alkisg> RAOF: got it, thank you. I'll just remove any preseeding attempts. :)
<RAOF> I don't think it makes sense to preseed without Depends, anyway.  What happens if a user installs mahara-el *after* they install mahara, for example.
<micahg> alkisg: you might be interested in this: https://juju.ubuntu.com/
<alkisg> RAOF: it's just a helper package to ease the installation for local teachers, I'm not planning to put it to universe or anything, so if they have mahara installed they're not interested in getting help for the installation anyway
<alkisg> So they're not interested in mahara-el. In any case, I can check if mahara debconf values are there before setting them
<RAOF> alkisg: Then you could document / script that you need to install maraha-el first, and…  yeah, check.
<alkisg> Although I still think it would make sense for the Pre-Depends packages to be installed before the Depends packages, if possible.
<alkisg> That would give me a way to do preseeding.
<RAOF> True.  Pre-Depends means something different, though.
<alkisg> Gotcha
<alkisg> micahg: I heard about juju in BTS, yeah I should probably read more about it...
<RAOF> (IIRC, “A Pre-Depends B” means “A's pre-inst script requires B to be fully configured”)
<alkisg> micahg: teachers would need to be able to run console commands to use juju, right? That's even more difficult for them than selecting "mysql" instead of the preselected "postgresql"... :-/
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey ajmitch
<geser> good morning
<ajmitch> hi geser
<dholbach> hey geser
<mhall119> what's the process for getting a package into Universe?
<mhall119> I guess REVU is gone?
<mhall119> didrocks: trying to get Singlet available to the masses
<Rhonda> mhall119: best option is to get the package into debian and simply get it synced afterwards
<mhall119> well it's Unity centric and depends on unity packages, so that won't work
<Rhonda> That will benefit a more bigger audience, and the actual work for maintaining the package isn't really more dificult
<Rhonda> ah, alright
<mhall119> it's a python library for developing lenses and scopes
<mhall119> and I don't want to put it in extras, because other packages aren't supposed to depend on stuff in extras
<ScottK> REVU isn't actually gone and in any case it was only a tool for get two Ubuntu developers to review and upload.
<ScottK> Find someone to review/upload it.
<mhall119> ScottK: ok, thanks
<micahg> dholbach: any idea why we have the diff for s/libfam/ligmain/ on gnubiff?
<micahg> as both are in universe now, I don't see that it necessarily matters
<micahg> that should be libgamin, not libmain
<dholbach> micahg, hum, maybe you're right - do we have much stuff build-depending on libfam-dev?
<dholbach> ok, micahg was right :)
<micahg> just checking, but is preinst in the new package run before the old files are removed from the old package?
<Laney> micahg: http://wiki.debian.org/MaintainerScripts
<Laney> yes
<micahg> I read that :), just wanted to make sure
<Laney> just giving you it incase you didn't have it
<Laney> it's the best link ever about maintainer scripts
<Laney> although the layout is more unfortunate than i remember it being
<ajmitch> I suspect the layout has got a bit mangled on that wiki
<Laney> it was always there, probably some new-stylesheet fail
<Laney> ye, classic looks fine
<l3on> Hi all... I'm trying to fix a bug in apt-lucid... But I'm a bit in trouble with the version :/
<l3on> first of all:
<l3on>        apt | 0.7.25.3ubuntu7 |         lucid | source, amd64, armel, i386, ia64, powerpc, sparc
<l3on>        apt | 0.7.25.3ubuntu9.9 | lucid-security | source, amd64, armel, i386, ia64, powerpc, sparc
<l3on>        apt | 0.7.25.3ubuntu9.9 | lucid-updates | source, amd64, armel, i386, ia64, powerpc, sparc
<l3on> which branch I should download? :)
<l3on> second: the version should be ubuntu9.10, right ?
<l3on> the bug is → 917845
<l3on> and the patch here → http://anonscm.debian.org/loggerhead/apt/debian-sid/revision/2013
<l3on> suggestions?  :)
#ubuntu-motu 2012-01-31
<dholbach> good morning
<geser> good morning
<ajmitch> hello dholbach, geser
<geser> good evening ajmitch
<dholbach> hey ajmitch, hi geser
<Daviey> jdstrand: Hey, Is anyone other than you handling source NEW?
<jdstrand> Daviey: the short answer is 'yes', but the longer answer is 'in practice, not really'. Friday is my aa day and I was off last friday. I was already a bit behind. it and mir audits are on my list of things to catch up on this week
<Daviey> jdstrand: roaksoax just uploaded 6 packages for your delight :)
<Daviey> jdstrand: I uploaded a package intended for universe last night.. You might question why it's of type native.. it was intentional.
<jdstrand> Daviey: ok
<geser> l3on: re your apt SRU question: it looks like apt got copied from lucid-security to lucid-updates, so you can pick either one but target your upload to lucid-proposed with version 0.7.25.3ubuntu9.10
<l3on> ok, thanks geser :)
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starting in 14 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<aboudreault> If I have a directory libXYZ/, which contains the source files + the debian directory. Can I generate a orig.tar.gz on the fly of that libXYZ? which would remove the debian direcoty
<l3on> geser, If you're still around...
<tumbleweed> aboudreault: you don't need to worry about the debian directory if you use source format 3.0
<l3on> but have I to push branch over lp:~me/ubuntu/lucid/apt/sru-XXXX ?
<l3on> and not lucid-updates, right ?
<directhex> aboudreault, not necessarily in the way you mean. you don't know for sure whether there are any patches to the source or not
<directhex> not in the general case, anyway
<aboudreault> Yes I use source format 3.0 but quilt is complaining about the missing orig
<tumbleweed> why don't you have one?
<aboudreault> because everything is in git
<aboudreault> directhex, pkg-source: error: can't build with source format '3.0 (quilt)': no orig.tar file found
<tumbleweed> so the upsstream doesn't release any tarball at all?
<tumbleweed> then you can generate one yourself, but why does it have to be done on the fly?
<aboudreault> it's a trunk-snapshot, I do not want to mess with that, I would to build it as it is
<tumbleweed> ah, daily build?
<aboudreault> kind of
<aboudreault> but it fails to build when I call debuild -S -sd (or -sa, or -S only)
<tumbleweed> yes, 3.0 (quilt) does require an upstream tarball
<aboudreault> I also see that all git repository now includes the software sources
<aboudreault> ha
<tumbleweed> how often are you wanting to build packages from trunk?
<directhex> aboudreault, i never said debsrc 3 would help
<tumbleweed> if it's just the occasional snapshot, a rule in debian/rules for building an orig tarball would be handy
<aboudreault> tumbleweed, I just want to build it now.
<tumbleweed> then just create an orig tarball by hand?
<tumbleweed> git archive ../foo.orig.tar.gz would probably suffice
<aboudreault> trying the git archive
<micahg> tumbleweed: I found a case where seeded-in-ubuntu lies, synaptic
<jtaylor> during freeze I can still upload unseeded stuff?
<micahg> jtaylor: well, stuff that's not on any images
<jtaylor> micahg: isn't that the meaning of seeded?
<micahg> jtaylor: well, sort of
<micahg> there can be a supported seed which isn't subject to the alpha freezes
<micahg> or even the beta freezes for that matter, only final freeze
<achiang> hello, is it ok to requestsync from debian/unstable, or should i really wait until it hits testing?
<achiang> (for a package in universe, natch)
<achiang> ah, i guess it will be in testing soonish: Too young, only 3 of 10 days old
<micahg> achiang: it's a new package, so unless you need it for something right now, I'd suggest waiting until it migrates
<micahg> of course, that's also granting you have over 2 weeks until Feature Freeze :)
<achiang> micahg: ok, i'm just concerned that i'll miss the cutoff date, since we're past DIF, but it's unclear to me the true freeze date after which syncs are disallowed (without justification)
<achiang> micahg: ah, feature freeze is the date i care about?
<micahg> achiang: Feature Freeze, Feb 16
<achiang> micahg: ok, thanks
<achiang> micahg: i'll wait until it his testing then
<achiang> thanks
<oier> hi, when uploading to revu I get "Directory to upload to does not exist.", any idea on what is going on?
<oier> I am reuploading a package, so the page exists
<oier> the package is called indicator-bug
<oier> I would appreciate your help
<geser> l3on: you should push to lp:~me/ubuntu/lucid-proposed/apt/sru-XXXX (the same target distribution as the upload it for)
<tumbleweed> micahg: is that maybe due to the build failures?
<aboudreault> can we tell pbuilder somehow to fully use all my CPUs when compiling?
<jtaylor> that must be told to the package not pbuilder
<jtaylor> how depends on the package
<jtaylor> + setting DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS
<aboudreault> jtaylor, ok. I have to modify the debian/rules accordingly... but I don't have to modify the original Makefile, right?
<jtaylor> depends
<jtaylor> if the original makefile supports parallel builds
<aboudreault> ok
<aboudreault> I see 5-6 X.symbols file in the debian dir. (symboles.amd64 etc..) How are they generated?
<jtaylor> dpkg-gensymbols
<jtaylor> or the kde helper tools
<jtaylor> http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
<aboudreault> jtaylor, but dpkg-gensymbols are generated during the build, aren't they?
<aboudreault> I see the symbols file in the repo. why are they kept.
<jtaylor> no they are generated by the packager
<jtaylor> they are used to minimize the version dependencies of rdepends and a very coarse check for abi breakage
<aboudreault> ok, will read the doc of dpkg-gensymbols. thanks.
<jtaylor> are you packaging a C or C++ library?
<aboudreault> C++
<jtaylor> :/
<jtaylor> symbol files and c++ are a very ugly combination
<aboudreault> well... it's C/C++ a lot.
<micahg> tumbleweed: idk, if it is, that's bad IMHO
<micahg> should I file a bug?
#ubuntu-motu 2012-02-01
<aboudreault> hey, what's the proper way to edit a quilt patch, but a patch that doesn't apply correctly, so I can't really do a quilt push patch1 then fix things.
<micahg> aboudreault: quilt push -f, apply the .rej changes manually, quilt diff to make sure it's how you like it, then quilt refresh
<aboudreault> thx forgot than option
<dholbach> good morning
<tumbleweed> micahg: yes please.
<tumbleweed> cjwatson was suggesting an API attribute listing the binaries that will be built by a source package (From its Binaries field). That would probably do the trick here too
<tumbleweed> cjwatson: I can't see a bug for that, did you file one?
<cjwatson> tumbleweed: I don't think so
<cjwatson> tumbleweed: I expect at the time I got distracted by the fact that the DB column that would have been coming out of was inconsistently formatted (which I fixed)
<debfx> tumbleweed: is there a similar tool like reverse-depends for debian? or could that one be extended to debian?
<tumbleweed> debfx: Debian has less stable releases, so apt-cache rdepends gets you further
<Zhenech_> debfx, apt-cache rdepends?
<tumbleweed> I asked the rest of the Debian QA team if they were interested, and got no reply :/
<Zhenech_> debfx, or some dctl-grep magic
<tumbleweed> but yes, extending it would be trivial
<tumbleweed> less stable releases, and almost all packages in the same component
<Zhenech_> grep-dctrl -e -sPackage,Source -FBuild-Depends your-dev /var/lib/apt/lists/*Sources
<tumbleweed> which helps dctrl-grep
<debfx> well apt-cache covers only one architecture and I need to setups a chroot or something on an Ubuntu machine
<Zhenech_> (works for me)
<tumbleweed> debfx: another alternative is doing a dak rm on the ftp-master mirror, and seeing what it complains about :)
<DktrKranz> dak always complains
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek day 2 starting in 10 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<debfx> tumbleweed: unfortunately I don't have a DD account
<debfx> I think having reverse-depends cover Debian would be useful
 * debfx has a look at the code
<tumbleweed> shouldn't be hard, but all Debian's architecturse will probably mean a fair bit of DB bloat
<debfx> tumbleweed: a DB with only precise is 55MB and a DB with precise+unstable is 170MB
<tumbleweed> debfx: that's not too bad
 * tumbleweed is trying to find nice example bugs for a UDW talk in harvest and keeps coming across bug 889889
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 889889 in python3.2 (Ubuntu) "Use PNG or SVG instead of GIF" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889889
<tumbleweed> that should be tagged stupid, not bitesize :)
<micahg> tumbleweed: most of the tasks were deleted already
<tumbleweed> yeah, I'm just grumbling
<tumbleweed> it's a valid issue, but belongs upstream
<micahg> indeed, and that's what the reporter was told
<debfx> tumbleweed: I've pushed the changes to support Debian to lp:~debfx/+junk/reverse-deps-debian
<tumbleweed> bdrung: ^ time for arch lists in distro-info :)
<debfx> heh yes. ignore the http 404 errors is a bit ugly
<roaksoax> clear
<bdrung> tumbleweed: patches are welcome :P
<HFSPLUS> When i start drinking my dick does all my thinking
<HFSPLUS> !ops
<jtaylor> hurray numpy 1.6 transition ready to start in debian (given r-t ack), anyone willing to help get it done in precise too?
<micahg> jtaylor: that's over 200+ rdeps
<jtaylor> yes but not much must be rebuilt
<micahg> about 100 or so build-deps
<Laney> what does the transition involve?
<jtaylor> its abi compatible and has a better helper to make future transitions easier
<Laney> I don't see a transition tracker for it?
<jtaylor> bug was just filed today
<jtaylor> debian bug 658289
<ubottu> Debian bug 658289 in release.debian.org "transition: python-numpy" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/658289
<jtaylor> micahg: didn't you want to look at the numpy multiarch merge proposal?
<micahg> jtaylor: ah, yes, I meant to upload that last week :(
<jtaylor> though maybe that can wait now a bit longer as debian may want to do something about it too during the transition
<jtaylor> its probably too late for the test rebuild anyway
<micahg> well, we have a full archive rebuild happening now, you could do a local test rebuild
<jtaylor> who can set up an ubuntu transition tracker to get an overview?
<Laney> ye
<jtaylor> Laney: nice :), the affect lines are in the debian bug
<Laney> done
<Laney> 20 mins or so, if it works
<jtaylor> great thanks :)
<jtaylor> it will show up here then? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/
<Laney> yep
<Laney> hourly cron afaik
<Laney> maybe 30 mins given the improved publisher
<micahg> YokoZar: mind if I add wine-gecko-unstable to your list of removal requests?
<YokoZar> micahg: I suppose that crept in from Debian, so yes please remove
<YokoZar> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lmms/+bug/925127
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 925127 in lmms (Ubuntu) "Please remove wine1.2, wine1.3, wine1.2-gecko, wine1.3-gecko from archive" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> hmm, maybe I should file separately since it needs blacklisting
<YokoZar> Maybe I should get my packages in debian so we don't have to bother
 * YokoZar waits for cheers from the crowd
<micahg> YokoZar: I don't see wine gecko 1.4 in precise
<YokoZar> micahg: it's still in the new queue
<blair> n is it too late to request syncs from debian for 12.04?  i'm thinking of pyside 1.1.0 which has a number of bug fixed over 1.0.9
<blair> s/n is/when is/
<jtaylor> no
<jtaylor> feature freeze is 16.2
<jtaylor> and bugfixes can be synced after too
<ajmitch> it's not modified in ubuntu either, so should be a fairly easy sync if there are no rdepends
<jtaylor> but it has a rc bug :/
<ajmitch> not so great
<jtaylor> but itwas there in .9 too, so not so bad if .10 fixes bugs
<tumbleweed> for the last few releases, we synced pyside quite late after feature freeze
<tumbleweed> it has picked up a couple of rev-deps, though
 * Laney eyes the transition tracker
<jtaylor> not there yet :(
<Laney> wondering why it didn't update in the last hour
<blair> jtaylor, thanks for the info; which bug is the rc bug?
<jtaylor> debian bug 618347
<ubottu> Debian bug 618347 in src:pyside "pyside: Too many build-tests failures (on some architectures) - Maintainer testing-blocker RC bug" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/618347
<tumbleweed> that's not specific to a new version that we haven't synced
<jtaylor> yes so its no blocker for a sync
<tumbleweed> if odyx wanted it in Ubuntu in previous releases, I doubt that's changed, either
<blair> tumbleweed, the additional reverse depends would only matter if there was an API change in pyside, which it doesn't look like
<blair> so it doesn't look like any dependencies would need to be recompiled???
<tumbleweed> correct
<tumbleweed> but it does mean that we start caring more about post FFe big changes
<jtaylor> the tracker is there :)
<Laney> lot of unknown
<Laney> probably affected could be tightened up
<blair> FFe?
<blair> well, the question, for me is, should i open a ticket and if so, is there any additional work i need to do besides that?
<blair> to help the process?
<tumbleweed> blair: it's before FF, just do it
<blair> tumbleweed, thanks :)
<goddard> trying to build the kqrcode project and i am getting this error when running make "qrencode.h: No such file or directory"
<blair> looks like there's a bunch of dependencies for pyside that need to be updated, should these go into separate requests using requestsync?
#ubuntu-motu 2012-02-02
<blair> tumbleweed, opened 5 tickets, last one for pyside-tools is https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/925206
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 925206 in pyside-tools (Ubuntu) "Sync pyside-tools 0.2.13-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> blair: why do you care about pyside out of interest?
<blair> Riddell, we're moving a PyQt 3 app to pyside instead of pyqt and i'm also trying to get our facility to move from fedora 13 to 12.04, so i want the latest version available
<Riddell> blair: why are you moving an app to pyside?
<blair> we have an app already, it's just in pyqt3
<blair> are you asking why pyside instead of pyqt?
<Riddell> blair: right
<Riddell> on terminology PyQt3 means python bindings for Qt 3, I expect you mean PyQt4 with Python 3?
<blair> yes, PyQt3 means Python 2.x with Qt3 bindings
<Riddell> oh I see
<blair> and the choices are moving to Python 2.x with PyQt4 or pyside
<Riddell> so you're porting to Qt 4 as well as PyQt -> PySide
<blair> we're not looking to move to python 3
<blair> yes
<Riddell> which still leaves the question of why PySide and not PyQt4
<blair> i understand you can code them with a shim layer that can work with either
<blair> but pyside has nokia developers
<blair> off to a meeting, can discuss more later
<Riddell> blair: you should be able to just change the import and it'll work with either (mostly)
<Riddell> but PySide is losing its Nokia support and it's unknown if it can survive as a community project http://lists.pyside.org/pipermail/pyside/2011-December/003259.html
<Riddell> whereas PyQt has a well established company behind it
<Riddell> (one man company)
<blair> Riddell, there's one advantage to pyside, it's LGPL while pyqt is GPL
<blair> Riddell, didn't know about them loosing support, we decided 3-4 months ago to go with pyside and haven't started the porting effort, so this is news
<dholbach> good morning
<geser> Guten Morgen dholbach
<dholbach> hey geser :)
<ajmitch> hi dholbach, geser
<geser> Hi ajmitch
<_rahmat_> hi everyone. i'm using quickly in ubuntu 10.04 and following video tutorial in http://developer.ubuntu.com everything work fine, until I type quickly package, quickly get error with error message "An error has occured during package building ERROR: package command failed Aborting" here is screenshot of quickly http://paste.ubuntu.com/826217/ . Any idea? thanks
<alucardni> hello, is there a way to use bzr behind a proxy???
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 3 (last day) starting in 8 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<Zhenech_> mh, is there no backport of a dh_python2 enabled python to lucid?
<tumbleweed> debfx: Been running update-rdepends with your patches
<tumbleweed> so far 707MB, and I started it 4 hours ago :P
<tumbleweed> (compared to 287)
<tumbleweed> ah, and it finished
<Rhonda> hmm.  I have issues with my wesnoth-1.10 backport.  It will require packaging changes because of the droids fonts changed their install path in precise.
<Rhonda> It will require two changes in debian/rules and the different package name in debian/control.  Would that be acceptable for backports?
<micahg> Rhonda: yes
<micahg> Rhonda: just attach a debdiff to the backports bug
<ScottK> jtaylor: So are you going to fix Debian Bug#639995 in Ubuntu then?
<jtaylor> ScottK: already working on it
<ScottK> Excellent.  Thanks.
<Laney> iulian: http://www.haskell.org/pipermail/glasgow-haskell-users/2012-February/021764.html ? ;-)
<iulian> Uh!
<directhex> Laney, does it have a stable ABI yet?
<Laney> nah who needs that
<iulian> :)
 * Laney wonders why dist-upgrade wants to remove half the world
<stgraber> Laney: can you define "half the world"?
<Laney> quite precisely, yes
<Laney> http://paste.debian.net/154552/
<stgraber> Laney: that looks like glib
<stgraber> or maybe gtk, both were uploaded earlier
<stgraber> Laney: yep, just got the same here, that's indeed glib
<Laney> what about it? skew?
<Laney> ah, I need to wait for gtk to read me
<Laney> reach
<stgraber> I don't see anything stuck in new, so yeah, I'd thing it's an archive skew
<Laney>     - Breaks on gtk << 3.3.12, glib and gtk needs to be updated together
<Laney>       due to the gmenu parser changes
 * ajmitch shall be careful not to blindly upgrade today :)
<stgraber> upgrading just after a freeze is usually a bad idea ;)
<ajmitch> upgrading just after feature freeze has to be about the worst
<ajmitch> hopefully there won't be too much breakage around freeze time in precise, but it's usually a bit chaotic
<stgraber> agreed :)
<broder> can we slap somebody for not staging massive breakage like that in a PPA?
<RAOF> broder: I think that should become standard practice, yes.  Possibly once we have the ability to get things *out* of a PPA into the archive, though.
<broder> oh, i didn't realize that was unusually difficult
<Laney> is it?
<broder> we also talked about staging transitions in -proposed pre-release, which presumably wouldn't suffer from those problems
<Laney> Possibly copyPackage is broken with include_binaries=True
 * ajmitch thought it still required some manual intervention copying to the archive
<Laney> but syncSource works afaik
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> When we wanted to copy the X stack out of staging we needed an archive admin to do the deed.
<Laney> I'll try copyPackage when I next get a chance
<RAOF> Also we'd really want armel/armhf to be working for virtualised PPAs first; otherwise we just dump the breakage on architectures we don't test as a matter of daily routine, and which are hard pressed to build things :)
<broder> RAOF: but s/PPA/-proposed/ would have worked for you guys, right?
<RAOF> I think so?
<RAOF> I mean, I'm fairly sure it'd work for *me*, but that's because I have archive admin privs.
<broder> oh, should copyPackage theoretically work just using your standard upload privileges?
<Laney> ye
<broder> fancy
#ubuntu-motu 2012-02-03
<dholbach> good morning
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: got to the bottom of that networkx thing yet? I saw another mail on the debian epigrass bug
<ockham> http://packages.debian.org/de/sid/tesseract-ocr has been recently updated to version 3.* in debian (finally!). if i want to have this in precise, is it better to wait the 10 days until it's in debian testing and file a sync request then (which will be around the 13th, which is shortly before FeatureFreeze on the 16th) or file it right now?
<geser> ockham: if you are confident that the packages will work, you can sync them now
<ockham> geser: hm, i haven't really checked yet; so maybe it's better to wait until it's in testing at least.
<ockham>  if i filed a sync request between 13th and 16th, it would still get into precise, right?
<obounaim> when will the next udw happen?
<geser> May 7th - May 11th, Oakland, CA
<geser> http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<ockham> thats uds, not udw
<ockham> obounaim: did you mean developer week or summit?
<ockham> info for week is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<ockham> but nothing yet on the next one... :-(
<obounaim> ockham: week
<geser> ah, week, misread it
<geser> isn't udw usually once per release cycle?
<geser> dholbach should know it :)
<dholbach> yes, it's one per release
<dholbach> and the date for the next one is not scheduled yet
<obounaim> ok thanks
<obounaim> i have noticed that when i'm using ubuntu my battery goes done faster than when i'm using is this a bug
<obounaim> when i'm using windows sorry
<tumbleweed> obounaim: I'm afraid this isn't a user support channel. I'd consider that a bug, but that won't help you much. Is it newish hardware? Have you tried the latest mainline kernel, maybe it'll be better...
<jtaylor> tumbleweed: @networkx yes I uploaded fixes to -proposed
<jtaylor> that answer is weird, recommending installing debian packages over just installing setuptools o_O
<tumbleweed> oh, right, it was an SRU
<tumbleweed> err, I don't see it in unapproved
<jtaylor> hm they where rejected :/
<tumbleweed> :)
<jtaylor> thought I don't know why
<tumbleweed> the archive admin should tell you
<tumbleweed> err SRU team member
<jtaylor> RAOF: ^
<jtaylor> tumbleweed: as your at it python-gd is can be synced to precise and SRU'ing to oneiric ;)
<tumbleweed> hah
<ajmitch> morning
<jtaylor> what are sru reject reasons?
<ajmitch> bad changelog, bug fix is too invasive, no tests for reproducing the bug?
<jtaylor> all not the case :/
<jtaylor> oh I missed closing the bug in the changelog
<jtaylor> reject reason?
<ajmitch> might be, I'd expect an email explaining why though
<jtaylor> no, just rejected :(
<jtaylor> but the bug reference is important so its probably the reason
<jtaylor> too bad I had my branches in /tmp and did not push them :(
<tumbleweed> well, you also can't push to branches that don't exist
<tumbleweed> which is the case here
<jtaylor> to my personal space I meant
<jtaylor> hm I found another issue of the natty package, a missing numpy dependency, do I have to open a new bug for that?
<jtaylor> when fixing in the same sru
<tumbleweed> prentend that they are the same issue ("missing dependencies") :)
<jtaylor> missing != to strict :/
<jtaylor> I just rename it to dependency issues :)
<davromaniak> good evening
<davromaniak> we are having issues with the nginx builds
<davromaniak> for the 1.1.12, the build failed for every arch except amd64
<davromaniak> I tried to apply a fix, and for the 1.1.14, the build failed only for amd64
<davromaniak> in the 1.1.12 I added the possibility of using a threaded build
<jtaylor> ok now I just still need to find a release team member to confirm the reject reason
<davromaniak> And I would like somebody experienced to help me (and the nginx packaging team on Debian) to review the debian/rules file and the build log, to see what's wrong and why the build failed only on amd64
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: release team != SRU
<tumbleweed> but yes, that seems the most likely reason
<tumbleweed> davromaniak: nice build failure
<davromaniak> :)
<tumbleweed> that looks pkgbinarymangler related
<davromaniak> the strange thing is that there's no build issue on Debian, so before the import to ubuntu, we were unable to prepare ourselves for a build failure
<tumbleweed> well, you can set up an ubuntu chroot on your debian system :)
<davromaniak> yes, and I can't reproduce it
<tumbleweed> did you install pkgbinarymangler in the chroot?
<davromaniak> tumbleweed: is it installed by default in a pbuilder ?
<tumbleweed> davromaniak: probably not
<davromaniak> ok
<davromaniak> I'm updating my precise pbuilders, and I will install pkgbinarymangler in it
<tumbleweed> hrm, a while since I used pbuilder, but I don't see it in my pbuilderrc anywhere
<tumbleweed> and I certainly used to have it installed
<tumbleweed> ah, I added a hook script to install it
<davromaniak> ok
<davromaniak> is pkgbinarymangler used on the system building packages for the PPAs ?
<tumbleweed> IIRC yes
<davromaniak> ok
<davromaniak> No build failed for the nginx PPA
<tumbleweed> although it might be configured differently in PPA builds
<davromaniak> ok
<tumbleweed> they don't do ddebs
<tumbleweed> which is the issue here
<davromaniak> ok
<tumbleweed> meh, my build didn't fail
<davromaniak> ah
 * tumbleweed tweaks pkgbinarymangler knobs
<jtaylor> actually this numpy issue is interesting
<jtaylor> newer versions do not need numpy anymore
<jtaylor> whats better, backport the few try except blocks or move numpy from recommend to depend?
<davromaniak> tumbleweed: I'm trying the build with 8 threads
<broder> pkgbinarymangler definitely knows whether it's doing a Real Archive build or a PPA build
<broder> (and it disables a bunch of stuff for PPA builds)
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: depending on numpy is probably simpler
<tumbleweed> davromaniak: btw, +1 for enabling parallel builds :)
<davromaniak> maybe there's an issue with parallel builds and pkgbinarymangler
<tumbleweed> the parallelism should only apply to the sub-makes, IIRC
<davromaniak> tumbleweed: could you check the debian/rules file ?, maybe I made something wrong
<davromaniak> here : http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/collab-maint/deb-maint/nginx/trunk/debian/rules?view=markup
<davromaniak> so just finished the build, and no issue :(
<tumbleweed> yeah, I'd like to duplicate it before guessing what the problem is
<davromaniak> so now, 16 threads on another server
<tumbleweed> it could be the paralellism... My only experience is with dh's --parallel, not changing MAKEFLAGS
<davromaniak> It's the first time I enable paralellism in a package
<davromaniak> and I took inspiration on other packages
<davromaniak> also, the structure of the nginx packaging is so particular we can't use the compressed dh format
<jtaylor> tumbleweed: won't adding a depend require a dist-upgrade?
<jtaylor> is that ok in a sru?
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: err, upgrade should install new packages, dist-upgrade allows removals
<tumbleweed> not an SRU team member, so :)
<jtaylor> it doesn'T in precise
<jtaylor> when there are new packages you need to dist-upgrade
<tumbleweed> but new dependancies certainly aren't unheared of in SRUs
<tumbleweed> we even have new binary packages in SRUs
<jtaylor> k
<davromaniak> so, I just compared build logs for threaded and not threaded builds, and I think I messed up the parallelism in the debian/rules
<davromaniak> the structure of nginx packaging is not common, so I will have to perform more research and tests before definitively activate parallel build
<tumbleweed> I suggest just using a variable containing -jX that you add to $(MAKE) command lines
<tumbleweed> (that's what dh does)
<davromaniak> ok, but the MAKEFLAGS variable is not used for this ?
<tumbleweed> then you get parallism for the upstream Makefile (which is parallel-safe) and don't for debian/rules, which appears not to be
<davromaniak> hmmm, ok
<tumbleweed> yes, that's the definition of MAKEFLAGS, but it seems to affect the parent make too...
<blair> i saw some work on the pyside 1.1.0 upgrade (thanks micahg), but they haven't appeared on my precise system yet, what's the status of them?
<micahg> blair: I only did one package :), probably stuck in NEW
<davromaniak> thanks tumbleweed. I will try to make the new package imported into Ubuntu before the feature freeze
<blair> that means what (for the uninformed)?
<micahg> needs archive admin review for a new binary
<micahg> should be pushed through later today or early next week
<tumbleweed> there were a few rounds o fstuck in NEW
<tumbleweed> davromaniak: there's no crazy hurry, we can fix that after FF
<davromaniak> you are right, as it's an issue
<tumbleweed> thanks for taking an interest in it in Ubuntu :)
<davromaniak> :)
<ScottK> blair: I sync'ed the other packages.  As micahg said, we need to wait for New processing to get done, but it's in before feature freeze now, so there's not a schedule related rush.
<blair> ScottK, thanks!
<blair> found this really cool tool to run jobs in parallel from a shell, kinda like xargs, but neither debian nor ubuntu has it (http://www.gnu.org/software/parallel/man.html#example__compute_intensive_jobs_and_substitution)
<jtaylor> yey thats a sad story
<jtaylor> it conflicts with moreutils
<jtaylor> and neither want to rename their tool
<jtaylor> there is a package on mentory that is usuable
<jtaylor> mentors
<blair> which version of parallel is better and/or has more features?
<jtaylor> gnu
<jtaylor> moreutils parallel is very poor compared
<jtaylor> its pretty much xargs -P
<jtaylor> with ordering
<blair> couldn't it be treated like the two dd_rescue versions?  or have gnu parallel be installed as gparalle?
<jtaylor> gnu parallel has gained a --tollef mode to make it parallel installable
<jtaylor> but I think the packager gave up
<jtaylor> let me dig out the itp
<jtaylor> debian bug 518696
<ubottu> Debian bug 518696 in wnpp "ITP: parallel -- build and execute command lines from standard input in parallel" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/518696
<iulian> Laney: http://packages.qa.debian.org/g/ghc/news/20120203T183507Z.html
<iulian> OK, it looks like we have to keep doko's aclocal.m4 changes. I haven't seen any news with regards to that patch.
<iulian> It also seems that upstream didn't comment on it either. Uhm.
<iulian> Unless there were some off list discussions.
<blair> what's the difference between this channel and the ubuntu+1 channel, seems like the general topic is the same?
<jtaylor> ubuntu+1 is more a user channel for +1 only, this is more developer orientated for all releases
<blair> ok, thanks
<micahg> quadrispro: I'm going to try to update gmusicbrowser in Debian git over the weekend
<astraljava> micahg: Are there possibilities in backporting it to oneiric? I'd be interested.
<micahg> astraljava: sure, let's discuss later
<astraljava> micahg: Great, thanks!
<jtaylor> what is actually the process on sponsoring merge proposals`?
<jtaylor> just build and dput as usual + marking the proposal as merged or is there some real merging involved somewhere?
<debfx> jtaylor: you merge the branch, tag and push it and then dput the package
<jtaylor> push to e.g. lp:ubuntu/release-proposed/<package-name>?
<debfx> I guess but I haven't actually done an SRU with udd
#ubuntu-motu 2012-02-04
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: of course you don't have to merge the branch, if you don't the UDD importer will create a revision for tha tupload, and the detailed history from the sponsoree will be lost
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: with SRUs that's pretty much what ends up happening, because there aren't existing branches for -proposed for most packages
#ubuntu-motu 2012-02-05
<quidnunc> darcs get --partial http://code.haskell.org/xmonad-extras; cd xmonad-extras; cabal-debian --debianize --maintainer="foo@bar.com"; sudo prevu;
<quidnunc> ^ Can someone help me? The prevu command is failing
<quidnunc> due to dependency issues. Shouldn't it just work?
<micahg> jtaylor: are you interested in bug 910503 as you touched it last
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 910503 in xawtv (Ubuntu) "[update request] XAWTV new Version 3.102 available [precise]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/910503
<micahg> what do we do for sync sponsoring where the person doesn't have a real name, should we just not sponsor it?
<tumbleweed> micahg: I'm not aware of any policy requiring a real name
<tumbleweed> I always used to suggest to new sponsorees that they provide a real nam and e-mail address on their lp profile
<micahg> right, the problem is usually no name means no E-Mail address
<tumbleweed> well, lp has to have an e-mail address for the account
<tumbleweed> and it'll use that for the sync
<micahg> tumbleweed: which leads to a disclosure issue :)
<tumbleweed> yup
<micahg> I don't think we should allow that
<tumbleweed> for signing changelogs (vs syncs) I was am more agressive
<micahg> perhaps if there's no public e-mail address is just leaves a note that in order to be sponsored, you must provide an e-mail address on LP
<tumbleweed> talking of policy requiring real names, did you see http://lists.debian.org/debian-newmaint/2011/12/msg00017.html ?
<micahg> not a list I'm on
<tumbleweed> but that appears to be a well known, permenant alias, not someone hiding behind a nick
<tumbleweed> micahg: lots of people don't have public e-mail addresses on lp
<tumbleweed> lots of ubuntu-devs even
<micahg> well, if the person is an ubuntu member, we can use an ubuntu alias if there's no e-mail address
<tumbleweed> there's no guarantee that the lp username is an ubuntu.com alias
<tumbleweed> AFAIK for many old timers, it isn't the case
<micahg> if the person is an ubuntu member, there should be
<micahg> oh, right
<tumbleweed> one can do the roundabout approach of:
<tumbleweed> guess lpusername@ubuntu.com
<tumbleweed> ask lp to search by e-mail address, and see if you get lpusername back
<tumbleweed> if not, fail ;)
<tumbleweed> oh, then walk GPG keys looking for ubuntu.com, and doing the same check
<jtaylor> micahg: re xawtv, yes I was just letting it age a bit first
<jtaylor> I could do it now, it upstreamed a gazillion of patches :)
<jtaylor> someone now alessio?
<jtaylor> someone should teach him about test building before syncing ._.
<jtaylor> see lv2proc and stk
 * jtaylor writting mail
<l3on> hey guys.. someone can help overriding lintian in a package ?
<l3on> I tried this http://paste.ubuntu.com/830393/
<l3on> but I get:
<l3on> E: ion: malformed-override libion0: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames
<jtaylor> why do you want to override that?
<jtaylor> if it should not be public, make it private
<l3on> jtaylor, cause there are more than 20 libraries...
<jtaylor> great so another one of these "will break with as-needed" things ._.
<l3on> what ?
<l3on> W: libion0: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libbp0 libcfdp0 libcgr0 libdgr0 libdtn2fw0 libici0 libipnfw0 libltp0 libtcpcla0 libudpcla0
<jtaylor> just link them all into libion0?
<jtaylor> I bet all those are underlinked?
<l3on> nono.. linked
<l3on> http://debomatic64.debian.net/unstable/pool/ion_2.5.3-1/ion_2.5.3-1.contents
<jtaylor> ah that cool thing :)
<jtaylor> still, either make them private, make a package per library, or link them all into one giant library
<l3on> well .. you know what? I did it.. I had 5 library packages, but a debian developer said: "It useless introduce so many shlibs packages... I suggest you to back on one single package and override"
<l3on> so.. :/
<l3on> boh
<jtaylor> wtf
<jtaylor> who said that?
<l3on> private
<l3on> :P
<jtaylor> I agree adding so many library packages is most likely overkill
<jtaylor> thus private libraries makes most sense
<l3on> ah can I do that ?
<l3on> do you have some webpage explaining that ?
<jtaylor> so many things for /usr/bin/ :/
<jtaylor> does it conflict with anything in the archive?
<l3on> how check ? :)
<jtaylor> hm apt-file them all I guess
<l3on> oki :)
<jtaylor> concerning making them private, install them into a subfolder of /usr/lib and give rpath's to all executables
<jtaylor> see e.g. ncbi-blast+
<jtaylor> but you should discuss that with your sponsor, if he wants overrides then do that
<jtaylor> I can't sponsor ;)
<jtaylor> libltp conflicts with ltp-dev
<l3on> damn... now ?
<jtaylor> its not a direct conflgict, but it has a libltp.a, and ion as libltp.so
<l3on> LOOK FOR: /usr/bin/tcpcli
<l3on> ucspi-tcp: /usr/bin/tcpclient
<l3on> ucspi-tcp-ipv6: /usr/bin/tcpclient
<l3on> ah nono... sorry
<l3on> :)
<l3on> what about ltp ?
<l3on> is it ok or I need to do something ?
<jtaylor> depends on what you are going to do, merging the libraries or making them private solves the issue
<jtaylor> else you should add a Breaks to debian/control
<l3on> done :)
<l3on> but I don't know exactly how to make library private
<l3on> let's check ncbi-blast+
<l3on> mmm... it's not so simple with ion, cause it source is "splitted" in 4-5 subpackages
<l3on> s/it source/its source/
<blair> will the latest version of git be pulled into 12.04 just before it is cut?
<blair> or frozen
<micahg> jtaylor: no, letting xawtv age is a good thing, just wanted to make sure someone was watching it, thanks :)
<micahg> blair: probably not unless someone requests it (I assume you mean 1.7.9)
<blair> micahg, yes
<jtaylor> 1.7.9 would be nice in precise
<jtaylor> it has some useful new features
<blair> the LTS releases have two competing pressures, one to have the software be as fresh as possible since in a few years it's going to be very old, but then you also want it to be stable
<blair> it's an interesting balance
<jtaylor> it is only a minor release so it should not break much
<jtaylor> also there is still plenty of time to fix potential bugs
<blair> jtaylor, opened a sync request https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/927305
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 927305 in git (Ubuntu) "Sync git 1:1.7.9-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]
<jtaylor> thx
#ubuntu-motu 2013-01-28
<ESphynx> well I got 2/4 'major' commits done.
<ESphynx> so would  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecere-sdk/+filebug  be the proper place where to file each of these bugs that this SRU will target?
<micahg> yes
<ESphynx> So I got the 4 crucial bugs cherry-picked.
<ESphynx> I just need to see how many of the 40 others I want to get done :S
<ESphynx> I got 13 marked in red already :|
<ESphynx> now I'm going to be fixing the debian packaging as well in a separate branch... Should I add a new changelog entry?
<ESphynx> I see this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdatePreparation#Update_the_packaging for versioning scheme
<micahg> yes
<TheLordOfTime> why's mysql-workbench 'main' and not 'universe' or otherwise?  if you know...
<dholbach> good morning
<TheLordOfTime> hi there :P
<mitya57> TheLordOfTime: mysql-workbench: 500 http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring/**universe** i386 Packages
<mitya57> guten morgen dholbach!
<dholbach> привет mitya57 :)
<mitya57> dholbach: we've been doing some u-p-g fixes yesterday (but for some reason the website is stuck on r255)
<TheLordOfTime> mitya57, why does apt-cache show otherwise?
<TheLordOfTime> o.O
 * TheLordOfTime checks apt-cache
 * TheLordOfTime facedesks
<dholbach> mitya57, let me check
<TheLordOfTime> note to self: don't try and ask questions at 3AM :/
<dholbach> mitya57, the file on disk on the server has r265 which is in line with what's in the ppa
<dholbach> mitya57, some of the content on dev.u.c is going through a cache, so maybe it's a caching issue? *shrug*
<mitya57> $ wget http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/index.html -qO- | grep '~bzr'
<mitya57>         VERSION:     '0.3.1~bzr255~quantal1',
<mitya57>       Version: 0.3.1~bzr255~quantal1.
<dholbach> yes
<mitya57> 255 != 265
<dholbach> I realise that
<mitya57> ah, do you mean server-side cache?
<dholbach> yes
<mitya57> o
<mitya57> *ok
<dholbach> I'll ask the IS folks
<dholbach> thanks a lot for your work on this
<dholbach> mitya57, ru.po is at 64% so getting very close :-)
<mitya57> dholbach: I've sent a call for translations to ubuntu-l10n-ru@lists.u.c, but *only one* new string got translated after that :(
<mitya57> and as usual I have not time to do that myself :(
<dholbach> sure, I understand
<dholbach> we'll see how it goes :)
<mitya57> maybe more translators will get an e-mail if I file a bug and assign ~launchpad-l10n-ru there, but this sounds a bit agressive to me
<dholbach> I'm sure we'll get there :)
<ESphynx> I got this done: https://github.com/ecere/sdk/commits/quantal_sru =)
<ESphynx> 'morning dholbach :)
<bobweaver> Hello there I am trying to make a daily build recipe on launchpad and It keeps on failing but does not fail at all when I run local
<bobweaver> it is saying that bzr is not loged in
<bobweaver> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/129732948/buildlog.txt.gz
<bobweaver> recipe is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1580322/
<bobweaver> thanks for taking some time to look at this for me
<mitya57> bobweaver: looks like not your fault, try to ask on #launchpad
<bobweaver> thanks mitya57
<ESphynx> Which format should I use for bug patches on LP?
<ESphynx> And my multiple-bug SRU should still be split up in multiple patches, right? (one for each bug, but I can point to all the bug in the same SRU? Should one of the bugs 'be' the SRU?)
<vibhav> ESphynx: For the multiple-bug SRU. Yes, we can remove those patches in case of a new upstream release is bought into the Ubuntu repositories
<vibhav> ESphynx: We will know which patch to remove and which (distribution-specific) patch to kepp :)
<ESphynx> well all of these patches are Quantal specific
<vibhav> ESphynx: hmm, it will still be safe to keep them different
<vibhav> ESphynx: Because a new version can also be backported
<ESphynx> hmm would a bazar branch work?
<ESphynx> i.e. a specific revision?
<ESphynx> there :| 14 bug reports filed .... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecere-sdk
<ESphynx> I will try to improve on these tomorrow... Could they all please be targeted to Quantal?
<ESphynx> what should I put the status of these SRU bugs to? Fix Committed?
<Laney> ESphynx: For SRUs, In Progress = uploaded waiting review, Fix Committed = in -proposed, Fix Released = in -updates
<ESphynx> So In Progress then? :) (that's what I've been setting them to)
<ESphynx> thanks
<Laney> if someone has uploaded them
<ESphynx> I'm linking to the bzr revision
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<Laney> I don't think they hve been uploaded
<Laney> you probably want Confirmed
<Laney> on the Ubuntu task at least
<ESphynx> ah
<ESphynx> they have to be uploaded there?
<Laney> yes, once uploaded they enter that queue to be reviewed by the SRU team
<ESphynx> there should be something to say the bug has been fixed and the patch is available :|
<Laney> if you want it to be uploaded then subscribe the sponsor team
<tumbleweed> ESphynx: there is something to say a patch is available. Attach a patch / link a branch
<tumbleweed> or even better, close the bug, with a new upload into the development release
<ESphynx> in the status, I meant tumbleweed :P
<ESphynx> close the bug? I just went through all this trouble opening these 14 bugs :P
<tumbleweed> in that case, link the bugs to the upstream project. You can use your project's statuses however you like
<ESphynx> tumbleweed yeah but this is specific to an SRU :P
<tumbleweed> SRUs can't be accepted into stable releases until they've been fixed in the development release
<ESphynx> I have my own tracker on ecere.com/mantis/ :P
<ESphynx> tumbleweed: these bugs are all fixed in the development release
<tumbleweed> LP can deal with external bug trackers for upstreams
<tumbleweed> ESphynx: then they should be marked as being fixed in the development release, that' seasy
<ESphynx> tumbleweed: is it?
<ESphynx> these bugs I filed I strictly for the SRU
<ESphynx> are*
<Laney> once the nomination for Quantal is accepted you'll have two entries
<ESphynx> why 2 entries?
<Laney> one for the development release and one for quantal
<Laney> set the development release one to Fix Released because it is fixed there
<ESphynx> but they're not issues in the developemtn release
<ESphynx> they're only isues in Quantal
<tumbleweed> in otehr words they've been fixed in the development release
<ESphynx> they've been in a totally non-Ubuntu related way.
<tumbleweed> that's totally normal
<ESphynx> right.
<ESphynx> micahg: Please take a look @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecere-sdk/+bugs when you have a chance
<ESphynx> well, good night gus
<ESphynx> guys*
<xnox> ESphynx: it can be raring=invalid quantal=confirmed if that makes it easier to understand that bug affects quantal only.
<xnox> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&keywords=freeze.py&searchon=contents
<xnox> No contents information available for this suite
<micahg> xnox: I see a few of them with apt-file
<xnox> yeah, if one goes to http://packages.ubuntu.com/freeze.py and then first clicks raring, and then switches to contents - they appear.
<kdub> if i want to package some source files (in, /usr/share/doc/mypackage/examples/source.gz), how does one do that?
<siretart> kdub: http://man.cx/dh_installexamples
<kdub> thank you kindly siretart
#ubuntu-motu 2013-01-29
<ESphynx> 'evening guys
<ESphynx> micahg. xnox : you guys around?
<ESphynx> How can I mark the bugs are raring=invalid quantal=confirmed ?
<ESphynx> (I'm still puzzled as to why there's no attribute saying which release this affects on LP)
<micahg> ESphynx: target to release
<ESphynx> yeah how to I do that?
<micahg> oh, right, you need to be in bug control to do that
<micahg> where's the list again?
<ESphynx> right =)
<ESphynx> micahg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecere-sdk/+bugs
<ESphynx> if you have the time, could you review these quickly and let me know if they look fine or need more work? Before I assign ubuntu-sru
<micahg> Bug #1097329 doesn't affect quantal I thought
<ubottu> bug 1097329 in eclib (Ubuntu) "ecere-sdk: binary package conflict with eclib" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1097329
<ESphynx> micahg: right, all 14 others do though
<ESphynx> first one that's marked HIGH is the Debian/Raring one
<micahg> ah, right, that's raring
<ESphynx> all the fixes are in bzr revisions
<micahg> ESphynx: done
<ESphynx> cool =) thanks
<micahg> ESphynx: sure, thanks for working on this
<ESphynx> Do you want to mark https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecere-sdk/+bug/1097329 for raring as well?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1097329 in eclib (Ubuntu) "ecere-sdk: binary package conflict with eclib" [High,Confirmed]
<ESphynx> micahg thank you!
<micahg> ESphynx: done, and milestoned for feature freeze
<ESphynx> micahgc: if what I've done looks decent, I'll start working on proper 64 bit support :P I wanted to get that done in January... took off from consulting to do so ;)
<ESphynx> I want to make sure we have 64 bit support in 13.04 as well ;)
<micahg> sounds good
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, i'm (slowly) working on a composite php5-universe package that will incorporate the separate php5 modules that're in universe (that are separate from the php5 actual package), when its complete what should i do to upload it/get it in to Ubuntu?
<TheLordOfTime> (its not even 10% complete, but this is me charting out what i'll have to do)
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: file a bug explaining which sources it will replace and subscribe sponsors with a link to a .dsc somewhere
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, .dsc within PPA acceptable at that point?
<TheLordOfTime> i'm without a build box locally right now (hardware death), so PPAs are my build/test locations
<TheLordOfTime> :/
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: shouldn't it be as simple as copying the php5 source and removing/commenting out the packages/build options in main
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: yes
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, yes, except i have to figure out whether what's in universe actually builds from php5's source, or whether its from a smaller subset of the source :/
<TheLordOfTime> (and some of the build options were already removed in main so i have to pull them from the universe packages)
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> all of which is on hold while my hard drive isn't working
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: compare rmadison -S  -s raring php5 and rmadison -uqa php5 -S -s sid
<TheLordOfTime> (packaging on liveusb == evil)
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: you could compare the packages.ubuntu.com and packages.debian.org output as well
<ajmitch> the packages in universe were subsets of the php5 source
<micahg> I think that's all we'd want it to be in any case
<ajmitch> of course they haven't been kept up to date nearly as well, but it was just a single directory per extension copied from the php5 package
<ajmitch> a get-orig-source rule to automate that for new upstream releases might be a good idea, fwiw
<micahg> I'd prefer it just be a full copy that's merged (the source can't be that much)
<micahg> php5_5.4.11.orig.tar.xz 	9,197.6 kB
<ajmitch> micahg: you mean duplicating the php5 source tarball & just building the extensions?
<micahg> yep
<micahg> the diff can just be applied to the new source
<micahg> *packaging diff
<ajmitch> it'd be slightly easier to keep in sync than a subset of the original source, but it's still a bit to duplicate
<micahg> 10MB isn't much compared to other things :)
<ajmitch> maybe I'm just biased by my internet connection that requires a hand-crank to upload each bit :)
<micahg> ajmitch: why not get a webhost with a faster crank?
<ajmitch> I'm waiting patiently for a 100/50 fibre connection
 * micahg would like that :)
<ajmitch> since I got the letter saying that the street will get it sometime in the next month
<StevenK> ajmitch: UFB?
<ajmitch> yep
<StevenK> But it's NZ, so 100/50 to *what*? A sheep farm and a sheering shed?
<ajmitch> 100/50 to the ISP, then 8 kbps from there
<StevenK> Hahaha
<ajmitch> StevenK: when are you getting a decent connection?
<StevenK> This area is due for NBN sometime in 2015
<ajmitch> better than waiting until 2020 or so
<dholbach> good morning
<ESphynx> 'morning dholbach
<ESphynx> Why is Quantal so freaking slow in VirtualBox?
<notgary> I've uploaded a debrief to this bug report (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autogen/+bug/1098872) and subscribed ubuntu sponsors. Is there anything else I need to do to get the patch merged?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1098872 in autogen (Ubuntu) "Update to 5.17.1" [Undecided,In progress]
<ESphynx> I mean, it takes 2 whole seconds for the Unity thing to go on or off.
<ESphynx> completing a switch from one window to the other takes a whole second
<bobweaver> hello there I have a question about packaging I noticed this when I was looking through som stuff  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ehoover/netflix-desktop/trunk/view/head:/debian/changelog     what is @@DISTRO@@  ? is this a Var for distro version. Like it reads user ect. I want to use that branch in a recipe that I use But I only want it to build for 12.04 atm
<maxb> bobweaver: It is merely a token that the package author is apparently going to use search and replace on before building an actual package
<bobweaver> thanks maxb
<maxb> Are you looking into the file conflict upgrading to 0.6.0 too? :-)
<maxb> I've just sent ehoover an email about that
<ESphynx> Why des the netflix video stream look so bad? it's supposed to be 1080p
<maxb> As I understand it, it's only 1080p on selected content, which mostly doesn't seem to be anything I watch
<bobweaver> ok SO this is what I want to do let me take a screenshot to explain (picture 1000 words ect )
<ESphynx> maxb: we just tried to watch Knight & Day... after a good 20 minutes to figure out how to set it up on the PS3, we had the thing up
<ESphynx> after 60 seconds I could not stand it , we watched a blu ray instead
<maxb> Hm
<bobweaver> http://imagebin.org/244654
<ESphynx> On 109 inch projected screen on the wall compression artifacts look bad :P
<bobweaver> I want to have that by default install with the packages that I am packaging up.
<bobweaver> for my daily ppa and also my stable ppa. I want it to be uptodate with erics(netflixs desktop upstreamer)
<maxb> Knight and Day - unavailable to stream - bah.
<bobweaver> Which trunk is here https://code.launchpad.net/u2t
<ESphynx> http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/Knight_and_Day/70127226?locale=en-US
<ESphynx> "Available in HD on your TV"
<ESphynx> Does HD stand for "Hyper Distorted"
<bobweaver> so I was thinking of just making a recipe that builds from that branck to put in ppa but how to build recipe for branch that is not in my hosted area
<bobweaver> I tried to import the branch to my "area" and it says that that is not allowed to import branchs like this
<bobweaver> I just think that me checking out his branch everytime that it changes and then pusing back to mine is silly. I am sure that there might be a way around that even in the recipe
<bobweaver> Like if I was to use the same recipe to build unity 2d and also netflix desktop how to tell the recipe to build 2 different packages ?
<bobweaver> Nm it says that I have to ask launchpad if that is alright
<Laney> micahg: iulian: anyone interested: http://91.189.93.56/ - looks like haskell is pretty well transitioned in Debian
<Laney> I say we go ahead and start the transition at our leisure
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 1  starting in 13 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
 * mohamedalaa98 is waiting :)
<micahg> ESphynx: quantal is slow in virtualbox since it's trying to do 3D acceleration, I'd suggest using gnome-fallback
<micahg> Laney: re haskell, if we're pretty sure this is the version we want, let's go for it
<TheLordOfTime> is cinnamon going to be supported in Ubuntu now, come raring?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cinnamon
<TheLordOfTime> i know its technically not supported (nor technically compatible) with ubuntu in current releases, but...
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: supported?  if it's in the archive, you can use it :)
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, that's going to cause hell for #ubuntu come raring... is IRCC and the irc support ops team aware its in raring now?
<micahg> what does it matter?
<TheLordOfTime> because last i checked the stance in #ubuntu was "Cinnamon's not supported here"
<micahg> it's like anything else, if you want it, you can install it
<micahg> right, in raring it should get the same support as any other universe package
 * TheLordOfTime shrugs
<AlanBell> TheLordOfTime: sounds fine if it is being packaged for Ubuntu
<AlanBell> probably gives us a better answer than we have at the moment for people who don't want to run the most supported desktop
<TheLordOfTime> AlanBell, afaict its only in Raring so...
<TheLordOfTime> probably a sync from Debian
<AlanBell> yeah, so in #ubuntu+1 at the moment
<TheLordOfTime> ... grrrr, stupid mysql workbench... micahg if i ask for a sync to raring of the latest mysql-workbench from experimental, do you think it'd be approved?
<AlanBell> anyone know if we are enabling broadway backend in gtk yet?
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: if it builds, sure
<agrestringere> Hello, just wanted to report a pretty serious bug, can anyone help me resolve?
<AlanBell> what is the bug number agrestringere?
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, i'll upload a test build for raring to my build tests PPA, and get back to you
 * TheLordOfTime has class right now
<agrestringere> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/1109207
<TheLordOfTime> when's freeze?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1109207 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "Unpacking replacement libc6-dev ... dpkg-deb (subprocess): data: internal gzip read error: '<fd:4>: data error'" [Undecided,New]
<agrestringere> It's libc6 related so it seems pretty serious...
<AlanBell> agrestringere: maybe check the md5sum against this http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/amd64/libc6-dev/download
<agrestringere> AlanBell: how do I do that?
<AlanBell> I don't really know what the problem is, however I will note that this is just the dev package, not libc6 itself
<jbicha> AlanBell: it looks like we're currently only building the x11 and wayland backends
<AlanBell> agrestringere: md5sum /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6-dev_2.15-0ubuntu10.4_amd64.deb
<AlanBell> jbicha: ok, thanks
<jbicha> bug 933641
<ubottu> bug 933641 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "Enable broadway (HTML5) backend" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933641
<AlanBell> \o/
<agrestringere> AlanBell I get d4b381ca574343f0ec688cfdca50c43e when it should be 272a87775b2f05e18cfef62d939b4306
<jbicha> AlanBell: I'm guessing we're waiting on someone to test it and make sure that enabling it doesn't break anything
<AlanBell> agrestringere: well that sounds like a dodgy download then, that d4b381ca574343f0ec688cfdca50c43e is not known to google
<agrestringere> AlanBell: got two values for md5sum is that normal?
<AlanBell> two values??
<agrestringere> First: d4b381ca574343f0ec688cfdca50c43e Second: 272a87775b2f05e18cfef62d939b4306
<agrestringere> Made a mistake with the Second: 9b625ca82f5b48069f869c7d66857823
<agrestringere> I'm using the Columbia University mirror, should I switch Mirrors?
<agrestringere> Lastly, can I clear out my apt-cache and rebuild it, switch mirrors and try again?
<AlanBell> I don't know about that. If it were me I would download a good copy of the file, check the MD5sum, take a back up of the bad one, and swap over a good copy
<Unit193> jbicha: I've had it enabled for a little while, while I haven't used the broadway backend, I haven't had more issues than normal.
<AlanBell> so what is involved in enabling it? I have to rebuild the gtk+ package?
<AlanBell> sounds like something to stick in a PPA
<AlanBell> oh, as luck would have it someone already has
<Unit193> Like launchpad.net/~malizor/+archive/gtk-broadway
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: over 1 month
<agrestringere> AlanBell, from what I can see I think the package is broken
<AlanBell> agrestringere: yeah, I think your download of it is corrupt. I don't really know what to do about it with any confidence though :)
<jbicha> AlanBell: just add --enable-broadway-backend to debian/rules
<AlanBell> I might give that a go later
<jbicha> and then if it works, bug Laney or someone to turn it on by default :)
<Laney> does it do anything useful?
<agrestringere> AlanBell: it's happening even with the non-corrupted copy
<AlanBell> Laney: I will let you know, I think I might have a use for it
<agrestringere> AlanBell, look at this comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/1109207/comments/3
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1109207 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "Unpacking replacement libc6-dev ... dpkg-deb (subprocess): data: internal gzip read error: '<fd:4>: data error'" [Undecided,New]
<AlanBell> agrestringere: I have run out of expertise!
<Unit193> AlanBell: Pretty sure you'll also have to add it to something else.
<agrestringere> Great, have to reinstall...
<TLoT> when's feature freeze again?
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, thanks (I got my second time of asking feature freeze date answered in +1)
<ScottK> Reading the schedule would be another way to find that out.
<TheLordOfTime> ScottK, was on mobile at the time.
<ScottK> Does the mobile not have a web browser?
<TheLordOfTime> (opening web would've killed irc)
<TheLordOfTime> ScottK, old enough to not have multi-app capacity
<ScottK> Sounds like a poor choice in operating systems.
<TheLordOfTime> sounds like a 7 year old devicie to me :/
<TheLordOfTime> regardless... :P
<ScottK> For 2005/06, I'll give you that.
#ubuntu-motu 2013-01-30
<TheLordOfTime> hmm...........
<TheLordOfTime> anyone know which package provides python dev headers?
<aboudreault> python2.7-dev ??
<aboudreault> apt-cache search python | grep dev
<TheLordOfTime> hmm
<TheLordOfTime> that's weird because when i use that on this package, it errors out..
<TheLordOfTime> unless debhelper's broken... https://launchpadlibrarian.net/129898603/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-amd64.mysql-workbench_5.2.45%2Bdfsg-1~raring~ppa0.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<TheLordOfTime> python-all-dev caused an FTBFS because it couldn't find the dev headers... switching it out with python2.7-dev caused FTBFS too...
<TheLordOfTime> strangely, though...
<TheLordOfTime> using the upstream mysql-workbench package that you download from Oracle works OOTB
<TheLordOfTime> except that you have to manually install it
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: hrm, python-all-dev should do it
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, and it wasn't - case in point the earlier build log
<TheLordOfTime> (and strangely enough: i just asked about this in -packaging xD
<TheLordOfTime> )
<TheLordOfTime> https://launchpad.net/~teward/+archive/buildtests/+build/4257686 i386; https://launchpad.net/~teward/+archive/buildtests/+build/4257685 amd64
<TheLordOfTime> and those two build logs were using *only* the debian version with nothing changed but a changelog repointing to raring for the PPA
<TheLordOfTime> i *tested* whether python2.7-dev was sufficient, and that FTBFS'd as well
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: backportpackage is your friend :)
<TheLordOfTime> which was that ~ppa0.1 one i linked after asking what the dev headers package is
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, from Experimental?
<TheLordOfTime> backportpackage can work from Experimental?
<TheLordOfTime> o.O
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, 5.2.45 is in experimental only...
<TheLordOfTime> ... or oracle's binary-only .deb ...
<micahg> it's in the python package, why does python-dev not depend on python :(
<TheLordOfTime> (and oracle's 5.2.45 deb works fine)
<TheLordOfTime> (at least in 12.04 it does)
<TheLordOfTime> so i'm curious what the delta is between oracle's .debs and what's in Experimental
<micahg> python-all-dev depends on python :(
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, and now you know why i'm confuzled with this package
<TheLordOfTime> in theory, it should build.
<TheLordOfTime> in actuality it does not
<micahg> http://wiki.debian.org/Python/TransitionToDHPython2?action=show&redirect=Python%2FPythonSupportToDHPython2
<TheLordOfTime> ... well, it depwait'd initially, because of mysql-connector-c++ not being new enough in raring... that was an easy fix...
<micahg> ah, hrm, let me update
<TheLordOfTime> but i'm hesitant to ask that to be sync'd because its rdeps shows a libreoffice sql connection plugin as depending on it (which could break thingsa!)
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, if i do ask for a sync of mysql-workbench from experimental: (1) the FTBFS issue needs fixing, and (2) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-connector-c++ needs to be updated (the package in it that holds the library shows an rdep of something in libreoffice)
<TheLordOfTime> unless i'm mistaken, if it FTBFS in a PPA, it FTBFS in the archives.
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: yeah, you'll need to talk to sweetshark to see if libreoffice works with the newer version
<TheLordOfTime> so, email then.
 * TheLordOfTime goes and locates their LP page
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, regardless, i want to nail down the FTBFS issue.
<TheLordOfTime> whether i end up requesting the sync or not
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: yeah, that seems fine
<TheLordOfTime> and since i'm sufficiently confuzled about why it initially FTBFS, well...
<TheLordOfTime> no clue how to resolve that since python-all-dev should pull in dev headers
<TheLordOfTime> but the configure script won't detect them in ~ppa0
<TheLordOfTime> so... unless python-all-dev in Ubuntu puts it in a different location than the configure script seeks...
<TheLordOfTime> ... which afaict it shouldn't...
<micahg> oh, that's probably a multiarch problem which I thought they were all fixed
<micahg> err.mostly fixed
<TheLordOfTime> so...
<TheLordOfTime> blame launchpad and go complain to them?
<micahg> no
<ajmitch> what has launchpad got to do with a build failure like that?
 * TheLordOfTime misread
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, is there a solution to this?
<micahg> you probably need to make the configure check use python-config
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: I'll have a debdiff for you in a minute
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, thanks.
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: try this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1587747/
<TheLordOfTime> also, afaict, somewhere between what's in quantal and latest upstream (which is in experimental, albeit possibly tweaked), this bug might've been fixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-workbench/+bug/1108630
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1108630 in mysql-workbench (Ubuntu) "mysql-workbench SQL Editor does not show any schemas" [Undecided,New]
<TheLordOfTime> so if i can at least get this to build and see if the version from Debian Exp fixes this, that would be added to the sync reason
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: actually, that's not the right fix..
<micahg> that's the one that was fixed :)
<TheLordOfTime> urgh, lag.
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, confirmed: 5.2.45 has some codefix that resolves the issue, using the packages produced by Oracle
<TheLordOfTime> (which fixes Bug #1108630 that is)
<ubottu> bug 1108630 in mysql-workbench (Ubuntu) "mysql-workbench SQL Editor does not show any schemas" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1108630
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: try this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1587765/ , the patch will need a little explanation since what upstream was trying to do was broke to begin with
<TheLordOfTime> of course, i'm waiting to hear back from sweetshark via email on whether libreoffice can build with the dependency on the mysql-connector-c++ 1.1.1
<TheLordOfTime> before i file *any* sync requests.
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: if libreoffice 4.0 builds with it, I'll take it for backports regardless
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, this isn't backportable in its current form, not without... ah... "tweaking" to make it work
<TheLordOfTime> for pre-raring
<micahg> well, builds + works
<TheLordOfTime> afaict at least
<TheLordOfTime> (for raring, if the FTBFS is fixed, this can be synced :P)
<TheLordOfTime> again, depending on the response from sweetshark
<micahg> yeah, best to try to get it in the release itself first :)
<TheLordOfTime> yep
<TheLordOfTime> and of course i don't do that until i build-test :P
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, suggested explanation?  since you wrote the patch :P
 * TheLordOfTime put that in the AUthor: field in the DEP3
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: Since the upstream configure file uses -L in the LIBS test, python-config --ldflags is the easiest way to get that
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: and it goes in the description
<TheLordOfTime> right
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, your contact info's in Author: though if i remember dep3 right
<micahg> well, that + the libs
<micahg> yeah, should already be there
<TheLordOfTime> yeah, it wouldnt quilt import right, so i am (sort of) rebuilding the dep3
<TheLordOfTime> (apparently this line broke it: ---)
<TheLordOfTime> i meant that i put that you were the author in Author:
<TheLordOfTime> :p
<TheLordOfTime> ... wow gmail detected the LP PPA notifications as spam o.O
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, so far so good: https://launchpad.net/~teward/+archive/buildtests/+build/4258335
<TheLordOfTime> no FTBFS... yet...
<TheLordOfTime> (i386 is lagging behind the amd64 build though... by about two minutes)
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, successfully built from source - your patch fixed the FTBFS.
<TheLordOfTime> once i hear back from sweetshark, and assuming LibreOffice builds with the updated mysql-connector-c++ source, then you'll see at least one sync request (probably going to have to work with devel to get the cpp connector synced though, since its in main)
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: I can take care of it, I'll keep an eye on the queu
<TheLordOfTime> awesome, in the mean time i'll wait to hear back on the email i sent.  at least it doesn't fail to build now :P
 * TheLordOfTime heads off to get some sleep
<dholbach> good morning
<geser> good morning
<ESphynx> 'morning guys
<jackyalcine> Can someone take a glance at https://code.launchpad.net/~jackyalcine/ubuntu/raring/telepathy-logger-qt/raring/+merge/145560 ?
<jackyalcine> ah, I have to make a few changes.
<jackyalcine> vis a vis http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/fixing-a-bug-example.html
<spacecowboy29>  A question, I have an error in bazaar, http://pastebin.com/4Fn63Xad,  Corkscrew is referred as Corksrew, so I'm guessing a typo, but not sure where to modify it...
<xkernel> "pbuilder-dist raring create" is getting many many packages and taking too long time and sometimes if fails and when I run again it start from the beginning
<jackyalcine> okay now my merge would LOVE a review :(
<jackyalcine> *:)
<jackyalcine> https://code.launchpad.net/~jackyalcine/ubuntu/raring/telepathy-logger-qt/raring/+merge/145560
 * ESphynx is almost done with this SRU preparation =(
<ESphynx> xnox: i'm going to update that package again if you haven't uploaded it yet :P
<ESphynx> All this reviewing process had me fix more stuff :|
<xkernel> when building a package with "bzr bd -- -S"  where to predefine the secret key to be used for signing?
<Zhenech> -kkey-id
<jackyalcine> xkernel: you could also set DEBSIGN_KEY in your ~/.devscripts file
 * jackyalcine took me a while to notice that little kicker
<Laney> DEBSIGN_KEYID, that is
<xkernel> jackyalcine, DEBSIGN_KEY <email> ?
<jackyalcine> well, you'd set the keyid you're signing with.
<jackyalcine> ie: DEBSIGN_KEYID=728BA2C4
<xkernel> thanks
<tumbleweed> or you could just sign your changelogs with an e-mail address that gpg can find a key for
<dholbach> Day 2 of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starts in 22 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<smartboyhw> dholbach, thx
<ESphynx> Could someone pelase target https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecere-sdk/+bug/1110284 to Quantal ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1110284 in ecere-sdk (Ubuntu) "[SRU (Quantal)] Makefiles generated by the Ecere IDE do not work by themselves" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TheLordOfTime> ESphynx, nominated for quantal.
<TheLordOfTime> someone'll be along to either approve/reject that nomination :p
<TheLordOfTime> (although i don't think there'll be issues there ;P)
<ESphynx> TheLordOfTime : thanks, I meant just marking it as 'affects quantal' as micahg did for the other bugs
 * TheLordOfTime goes back to stabbing a half-dead drive
<TheLordOfTime> ESphynx, same difference, except i think MOTU has approve-nomination or equivalent rights - bugcontrol can nominate for a specific release (such as affects: quantal, lucid, etc.), but only a specific group can approve such things.
<ESphynx> Ok thanks. I'll finally be assigning to ubuntu-sru
<ESphynx> been working on this non-stop since Saturday :S
<Laney> assigning to ubuntu-sru doesn't sond right
<TheLordOfTime> ESphynx, you mean subscribe?
<ESphynx> Laney: it doesn't?
<ESphynx> subscribing, yes, sorry.
<TheLordOfTime> ESphynx, subscribe them - don't assign.
<ESphynx> yes subscribe is what I meant :P
<Laney> subscribe *ubuntu-sponsors* to the bug which contains the patch/branch
<ESphynx> Procedure #4 says  Ask a bug supervisor to target the bug to the appropriate Ubuntu releases (e. g. the current LTS and latest stable release), then subscribe the team ubuntu-sru to your bug report.
<TheLordOfTime> ESphynx, you missed the part where you have to subscribe ubuntu-sponsors if you have no upload rights
<Laney> Oh, it does say that but I believe that's obsolete
<Laney> anyway, you can do it if you like but the important part that will get it uploaded is ubuntu-sponsros
<Laney> with correct spelling
<TheLordOfTime> Laney, if its obsolete, why's it still there?
 * TheLordOfTime raises an eyebrow
<Laney> because nobody deleted it yet?
<Laney> it's not harmful but I do not think it is necessary any more
<ESphynx> well I'm hoping my friends micahg and xnox are going to take it from here :P
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> ... oh that reminds me, i have to go prod bugcontrol's mailing list about something...
<TheLordOfTime> Laney, this whole talk of "obsolete things on the wiki" reminded me of things :P
<Laney> at least with a wiki such things are easily fixable
<TheLordOfTime> well...
<TheLordOfTime> sorta...
<TheLordOfTime> depending on who has "operational control" over the specific wiki areas
<TheLordOfTime> like... bugcontrol has somewhat control over the Bugs/* stuff
<TheLordOfTime> ... which reminds me yet AGAIN to send an email to bugcontrol list regarding something
<TheLordOfTime> *sigh*
<TheLordOfTime> meh, cba to open up google while i'm on a liveusb *shrugs*
<xkernel> where to find applications that needs packing?
<PaoloRotolo> xkernel, here: http://tinyurl.com/byoff9w
<Fudgie> I've dropped here from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<Fudgie> Anyone about?
<Unit193> From what I can see, Bug #991750 is in universe.
<ubottu> bug 991750 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] owncloud-client" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/991750
<Rhonda> Unit193: client, not server?
<Unit193> owncloud-client: Candidate: 1.0.5+repack1-0ubuntu1   500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal/universe i386 Packages
<Unit193> !info owncloud-client quantal
<ubottu> owncloud-client (source: owncloud-client): GUI app to sync a folder to ownCloud. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.5+repack1-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 739 kB, installed size 1996 kB
<Rhonda> Oh, right, since quantal
<Rhonda> Mark it as fix released, then? :)
<Unit193> Yep, quantal and up, precise doesn't have it.
<bobweaver> hello there all. I just was installing one of my packages when I realized that it is installing all the Recomended things. Was wondering what is causing this. you can see d/control here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/u2t/dailybuilds/view/head:/debian/control   thanks for your time
<Unit193> bobweaver: So you tried to install a package, and it was installing the recommends?  This is normal unless you have it set not to, could also try --no-install-recommends if you're pulling from a ppa/using apt-get.
<bobweaver> Oh I thought that Recomends:  is for when user types in apt-get install <package> it says this is recomended
<bobweaver> lol see how much I know
<bobweaver> do you know where I put that ?
<bobweaver> Line 169 is the package that I want to Recommend to the user,
<bobweaver> qtcreatro
<Unit193> What about suggests?
 * bobweaver goes to re-read debian new maintainers guide 
<Unit193> Please note, I am not a Debian maintainer. :)
<bobweaver> I understand Unit193  thanks though for you help and input.
#ubuntu-motu 2013-01-31
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> good morning
<iulian> Morning.
<Laney> AFTERNOON!
<tumbleweed> indeed, it is
<Laney> you broke the pattern :(
<tumbleweed> :)
<geser> the discussion forecast for this channel for the next days would be "good morning", "afternoon", "evening", "good night"?
<tumbleweed> you see, I've allowed a meta-discussion to start
 * Laney had that in mind
<Laney> then writing an LWN article about it
<tumbleweed> it's not quite as good as a discussion about ubuntu development, but it's something
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 3 starts in 14 minutes in #ubuntu-classrom
<jtaylor> tumbleweed: do you have plans to package cffi? can be used to get something similar to binary extensions for pypy
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: yes, I mean to
<tumbleweed> I gave it a while to stabilise, but I really should package it now
<broder> hmm. so does anybody understand how bzr builddeb works with multi-orig 3.0 packages? i'm trying to do a merge-upstream and not finding a good way to do it
<tumbleweed> already made sure it's B-Ds are in the archive
<jtaylor> nice
<tumbleweed> ohi broder
<broder> hey tumbleweed
<broder> sorry i've been MIA :)
<tumbleweed> I wouldn't be suprised if it doesn't support them
<broder> turns out this startup thing is a lot of wokr
<broder> it totally supports them
<tumbleweed> broder: we noticed :)
<broder> import-dsc does the right thing
<tumbleweed> it might just do the right thing because dpkg-source does, without handling all the details correctly
<broder> no, it's creating separate upstream tags
#ubuntu-motu 2013-02-01
<dholbach> good morning
<Rhonda> Hmm, if I install ubuntu in a chroot, how do I work around the upstart trouble?
<tumbleweed> Rhonda: trouble?
<Rhonda> tumbleweed: Inside a chroot it doesn't start, and package upgrades like to communicate with it.
<Rhonda> dpkg-divert --local --rename /sbin/initctl && ln -s /bin/true /sbin/initctl
<Rhonda> That's what I did now inside the chroot. :)
<tumbleweed> I'd say package updates that communicate with it without using invoke-rc.d are buggy
<tumbleweed> I file bugs / fix them when I see them
#ubuntu-motu 2013-02-02
<Niraj_> can someone help me package bash source for oneiric?
<TheLordOfTime> Niraj_:  now why would you need to do that?
<Niraj_> well I had a small patch which adds history search using current cmd string. an extension to history-search-backward and history-search-forward
<Niraj_> I modified upstream source and built it
<Niraj_> thought it would be helpful if I create deb and put in some PPA
<Enric> Hi everybody!! I have some questions. I'm a young developer with 3 years experience and I want to help the community of ubuntu's developers. I have some knowledges of ubuntu. by what you advise me to start?
<Enric> for example if I want to resolve a bug, what king of bug do you advice me to start, what packet, ... ? Thanks ;)
<Enric> Hi e11bits!!
<Niraj_> Enric: Hi, I am new here too. I attended few sessions from recent ubuntu developer week, and found useful hints regarding packaging for beginners.
<Niraj_> So, if you have not attended it, I'd recommend you to read logs of first 2-3 sessions.
<Enric> Thank you Niraj! I you have the URL to get this log, please send me it, else I'll find on google. How often is the ubuntu developer week? Every week?
<Niraj_> Enric: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/01/29/%23ubuntu-classroom.html#t15:00 All first day sessions are here.
<Niraj_> Regarding dev week, even I don't know, but I am guessing it is conducted once in every 3-4 months.
<Enric> Ok, thanks for this informations Niraj ;) !!
<Niraj_> My pleasure. Good to have a peer while starting :)
<coolbhavi> hey Niraj_
<coolbhavi> nice to see you here :)
<Niraj_> thanks
<Niraj_> can you help me with bash building?
<coolbhavi> Niraj_, got a call from office ll be running in 20 mins
<coolbhavi> you need to apply a patch?
<Niraj_> yeah
<Niraj_> prob is bash comes with a src tarball
<Niraj_> I rebuilt it
<coolbhavi> no issues :) ll login from work and help you
<Niraj_> ok.
<Niraj_> thanks
<Laney> building ghc 7.6.2
<Laney> if that works, syncy sync
<Laney> it is done
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/ghc.html muhahaha
<nigelb> Laney: did you jsut break haskell?
<Laney> I wouldn't say 'break'
<nigelb> completely effing destroy?
<nigelb> Laney: btw, are you in the UK?
<Laney> yep
 * nigelb switches to PM.
 * Laney ph33rs
<ESphynx> who cares about functional languages anyways :P
<Niraj_> bump, can someone help me package bash source for oneiric?
#ubuntu-motu 2013-02-03
<Quintasan> hello
<Niraj_> hello
<ESphynx> 'morning guys
<highvoltage> g'morning
#ubuntu-motu 2014-01-27
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2014-01-28
<Unit193> mitya57: Heya.  Thanks for also looking into the chromium thing.
<mitya57> You are welcome :) (and it looks like qengho will consider moving the config file)
<Unit193> Yeah, PM'd him as I couldn't catch him in channel.
<Unit193> (...And it seemed like he would.)
<dholbach> good morning
<gg0> bug #1253468: is wontfix on R expected?
<ubottu> bug 1253468 in gnash (Ubuntu Saucy) "[SRU] gnash: youtube play with ffmpeg media handler broken on wheezy" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253468
<gg0> oh ok EOL yesterday
<teward> gg0: time to read the EOL notifications and suchy
<teward> gg0: raring EOL'd yesterday
<gg0> 18:28 < gg0> oh ok EOL yesterday
<gg0> almost 6 hours ago :p
<teward> gg0: ZNC doesn't showt he scrollback because errors :/
<gg0> teward: anyway thanks
<gg0> and what about
<gg0> 14:11 < gg0> could anyone please fix them on T at least?
<gg0> 14:12 < gg0> (supposing backporting requires more time/priviledges)
<gg0> referring to bug 1266088 and bug 1266089
<ubottu> bug 1266088 in gnash (Ubuntu) "Please fix alternatives system" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1266088
<ubottu> bug 1266089 in lightspark (Ubuntu) "Please fix alternatives system" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1266089
<gg0> teward: you'd need an uploader for T as well?
<teward> gg0: i have 0 upload rights, to anything.  if I get upload rights to anything, it'll be for nginx, and that's about it
<gg0> i see. i should start nagging someone else then. happy? :)
<teward> no, i'll do the debdiffs, but i have things higher up on my priority list
<teward> like, fixing my root partition so it stops mounting as ro
#ubuntu-motu 2014-01-29
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2014-01-30
<dothebart> moin
<dothebart> is there an automated way to trigger the poll of packages from debian?
<dothebart> i'd like citadel 8.24 bugfix release to be included asap...
<Noskcaj> dothebart, it's in ubuntu trusty
<mitya57> But otherwise, use requestsync command from ubuntu-dev-tools package
<dothebart> will that be the next lts?
<geser> trusty aka 14.04
<dothebart> which at least for me doesn't answer the questyon - yes or no? ;-)
<geser> yes
<dothebart> okies - grat thanks.
<dholbach> good morning
<mitya57> Hi dholbach!
<dholbach> hi mitya57
<Navdeep_> Hello need some help for creating a deb file of android developer tools
<Navdeep__> Hello there need some help with packaging of Android developer tool , Can somebody help me ?
<Navdeep__> Hello is anybody online ??
<Pici> Navdeep__: #ubuntu-packaging might interest you
<Navdeep__> Thanks
#ubuntu-motu 2014-01-31
<dholbach> good morning
<MellissaTheBest_> Finally i get it!
<MellissaTheBest_> http://j.gs/3Nkb :D
<MellissaTheBest_> No way, wrong channel
<MellissaTheBest_> Sorry Guys, Kisses, Bye!
<pranith> hey, can someone walk me through how to get a sponsor for a package in my ppa?
<pranith> hello, am looking for a MOTU sponsor... any help!
<Noskcaj> pranith, What package?
#ubuntu-motu 2014-02-01
<pranith> hello, am looking for a MOTU sponsor... any help!
<Ampelbein> Hi there. Has there been a change in what files go into python packages? I.e. is /usr/share/pyshared not used anymore? Random example: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/all/python-paramiko/filelist - when rebuilding locally, the files under /usr/share/pyshared are missing.
<cjwatson> Ampelbein: Yes, dh_python2 changed fairly recently
<cjwatson> Ampelbein: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-defaults/2.7.5-5ubuntu2
<Ampelbein> cjwatson: Ah, there it is. Thanks.
<Ampelbein> cjwatson: Do you know the rationale behind the change?
<pranith> hello, am looking for a MOTU sponsor... any help!
<Noskcaj> pranith, have you subscribed the ubuntu-sponsors team?
<pranith> Noskcaj, no. I have an update package on my ppa and would like a sponsor to pull it for Trusty. Is the ubuntu-sponsor list the place for me to go?
<Noskcaj> pranith, Could i have a link to the PPA?
<cjwatson> Ampelbein: not offhand, ask the uploader
<pranith> Noskcaj, https://launchpad.net/~bobby-prani/+archive/global
<Noskcaj> And the normal process is changing the bzr branch or making a debdiff
<pranith> Noskcaj, debdiff is actually huge for this package... about 1.3 MB since this update is for a 6 year old package
<Noskcaj> Since we currently sync the package from debian, it should be versioned -0ubuntu1 for the new release
<pranith> this is bug listing for this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1275029
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1275029 in global (Ubuntu) "Update global to 6.2.10 for Ubuntu Trusty Tahr" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Noskcaj> You could contact the debian maintainer for an update ron AT debian.org
<pranith> Noskcaj, I did... the maintainer is not responding... you can see the upstream bug linked there
<Noskcaj> yep
<pranith> upstream is not really responsive for this package... even the author of global tried to prod debian maintainer without any result
<Noskcaj> So i suggest you make the update and either attach the debdiff to the bug or make a bzr branch of the update
<Noskcaj> Please make sure the copyright is current too
<Noskcaj> I'll go and see if the maintainer is MIA
<pranith> Noskcaj, ok
<Noskcaj> So he's not MIA, but has definitely neglected the package.
<pranith> yes
<Noskcaj> Once you update the package here, try and find a debian developer to help updating it there too.
<Noskcaj> Although depending on the size of the changes, this might have to wait till after trusty
<Noskcaj> tip for your ppa: have the higher versions for newer releases. ~trusty1 is considered lower than having nothing at the end
<Noskcaj> pranith, ron's reply: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6857601/
<pranith> Noskcaj, what is he talking about? Sorry, I do not have the context
<pranith> which is the script that is causing trouble?
<Noskcaj> i don't know. Could you  join #debian-devel on the debian irc?
<Noskcaj> ron is there
<pranith> Noskcaj, that channel is invite only :(
<Noskcaj> no
<pranith> tried joining
<pranith> Cannot join #debian-devel (Channel is invite only).
<Noskcaj> it's on a different irc network
<Noskcaj> oftc
<Noskcaj> from ron: the part in question generates html from source, but needs a custom cgi script.  I worked closely with upstream, like 15 years ago, to do that in way that was suitable for distro use.  in the new code he's gone "I know, you can just run bless.sh script that we make as root!".  And explaining why Uh No is the answer to that has been Hard.
<pranith> hmm
<pranith> Noskcaj, any way we can patch it to not do that?
<Noskcaj> pranith, I don't know how, but it's probably possible
#ubuntu-motu 2015-01-26
<dholbach> good morning
<mitya57> Yay, there will be an Ubuntu Global Jam in Siberia! :)
<mitya57> Omsk to be more precise
#ubuntu-motu 2015-01-27
<dholbach> good morning
<mitya57> Happy birthday Laney!
 * mitya57 is not mainstream, everybody seems to congratulate Laney on #-desktop
<Laney> much better in here isn't it mitya57
<Laney> thanks!
<mitya57> :)
<voodookobra2> hello
<voodookobra2> is there any chance of getting libsodium in the package list? https://github.com/jedisct1/libsodium :)
<jrwren> voodookobra2: I have it in a PPA. I don't know about its universe status.
<voodookobra2> ok that's a great start :)
<voodookobra2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+package/libsodium-dev hmm
<voodookobra2> any chance we can get this in 14.04? :)
<rbasak> voodookobra2: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
#ubuntu-motu 2015-01-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2015-01-29
<dholbach> good morning
<Unit193> Howdy.
<shadeslayer> stupid package renaming question, how do I make sure the old package is removed on upgrade
<shadeslayer> just add a conflicts?
<shadeslayer> but it doesn't really conflict
<shadeslayer> I already have a  breaks/replaces
<shadeslayer> nvm
<Unit193> shadeslayer: Care to share what you ended up doing?
<shadeslayer> Unit193: it was a issue with launchpad
<Unit193> Hah. :P
<shadeslayer> it still advertised the old package
<shadeslayer> so the old package was newer than the one on my system
<shadeslayer> and apt wanted to upgrade it to the new one
<shadeslayer> which is why it didn't remove it
<shadeslayer> does anyone know why the firefox lang packs don't declare a depends on Firefox?
<shadeslayer> chrisccoulson: ^^
#ubuntu-motu 2015-01-30
<dholbach> good morning
<shadeslayer> chrisccoulson: poke poke
<roaksoax> w
#ubuntu-motu 2015-02-01
<leslieviljoen> hi people
<leslieviljoen> I get this from lintian:
<leslieviljoen> file-in-etc-not-marked-as-conffile etc/udev/rules.d/bosto_14wa.rules
<leslieviljoen> reading the docs, I'd imagine this should not be specified in conffiles
<leslieviljoen> because its not typically a conf file that users would modify
<leslieviljoen> am I right?
<leslieviljoen> hi people!
<leslieviljoen> I've just built a package for a driver I wrote. I have a few questions
<Noskcaj> leslieviljoen, Ask away
<leslieviljoen> firstly I put it in Section: kernel, but that's probably not right
<leslieviljoen> this is a driver for a graphics tablet
<leslieviljoen> what section should it be in?
<leslieviljoen> also: I last contributed to a package a loong time ago, and back then I had to get a mentor
<leslieviljoen> this was before PPA's
<leslieviljoen> do people nowadays first set up a PPA and then try to submit the package from there?
<Noskcaj> leslieviljoen, If you want it in debian, you need a mentor
<Noskcaj> if you want it to be ubuntu-only, make a packaging request bug and attach your package.
<Noskcaj> PPAs are so you can have third-party maintained software, so maybe put it in one first
<leslieviljoen> ok thanks
<leslieviljoen> which Section should it be in?
<leslieviljoen> I suppose I will also need to make a source package, this one is a binary
<Noskcaj> I have no idea what section, have a look at the relevant area of https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB0QFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.debian.org%2Fdoc%2Fmanuals%2Fmaint-guide%2F&ei=0djNVP2PA83r8AWtuYCgCg&usg=AFQjCNEcLldtRFb7WnPQw8kKyqDgg8a9tg&sig2=1dZ9kg76QXex1QFRnDIVxQ&bvm=bv.85076809,d.dGY
<Noskcaj> https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/
<leslieviljoen> maybe it doesn't matter so much
<leslieviljoen> though I assumed kernel might be reserved
#ubuntu-motu 2016-02-01
<dholbach> good morning
<ioanm> i have to tell u guys something I was meaning to send a package to the ppa, but accidentally forgot the dput args and it uploaded it to upload.ubuntu.com
<ioanm> what does that mean exactly?
<ioanm> does it get sent to u?
<dholbach> if you upload to .ubuntu.com it will go to the archive
<dholbach> but it will only be accepted it you are member of ~ubuntu-dev (and have upload rights for that particular package)
<ioanm> dholbach, so can i join?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers explains the process for joining the development team
<ioanm> dholbach, can you sponsor my package, it's pretty useful
<dholbach> can you use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess for that?
<dholbach> it's an easier way to get the whole group of Ubuntu developers to take a look
<dholbach> I was just trying to get a few other important things done
<ioanm> dholbach, it's just a shell script for dpaste, so that users who prefer can use it without specifying args to pastebinit every time (those that don't like pastebin.com)
<ioanm> oh first i gotta make improvements as a prospective dev
<dholbach> if you should have any questions, just ask in here :)
<ioanm> dholbach, yeah i noticed a bug in unity in ubuntu 14.04 and want to be assigned to fix it
<dholbach> you could ask the guys in #ubuntu-unity - I'm sure they'd be happy to get some help
<ioanm> dholbach, you see in my recent apps list I see "image viewer" I open it, the icon disappears while the app is running from the recent list
<ioanm> is this intended?
<dholbach> I have no idae
<dholbach> idea
<dholbach> best ask the folks in #ubuntu-unity
<ioanm> dholbach, they say it's a feature
<dholbach> as I said... I'm not an expert
<ioanm> dholbach, my package was published to my ppa :) ioan@ioanpc:~$ dpaste cpp
<ioanm> #include <iostream>
<ioanm> using namespace std;
<ioanm> http://dpaste.com/0BPTEF3
<dholbach> good work
<ioanm> dholbach, i wrote it like i said so users who prefer dpaste don't bother with pastebinit
<ioanm> it supports pipeing but i used this time stdin + Ctrl+D
<ioanm> and also syntax specification (optional)
<ioanm> depends on curl
<ioanm> dholbach, a bit too easy, i mean last time i google tutorials, this time 0 google
<ioanm> (on packaging)
<ioanm> dholbach, glad i'm learning
<dholbach> :)
<ioanm> dholbach, need your help: bug wishlist: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cmd2/+bug/1539921 will u sponsor my packaged version?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1539921 in cmd2 (Ubuntu) "Sync cmd2 0.6.8-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<dholbach> as I said earlier I'm really busy getting a few other things done, which is why I'd prefer if you could take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<ioanm> but which version python2/3?
<ioanm> should i sync
<dholbach> it's a process where you indicate what needs sponsoring and it will turn up on the general list for sponsoring
<dholbach> so that not only I can take a look at it, but others too
<dholbach> which will give you the advantage of not being blocked on a single person
<dholbach> it's the process everyone follows
<ioanm> oh okay, but i assigned myself to the bug
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> just make sure 'ubuntu-sponsors' is subscribed and all the other relevant information is added
<ioanm> dholbach, what exactly do I need to do ubuntu sync process only describes request not my steps
<dholbach> if you want to overwrite the Ubuntu package with what's in Debian, you follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<ioanm> dholbach, but that just request it's to other devs
<ioanm> i want to complete a request made by someone else
<dholbach> I'm afraid I don't understand
<ioanm> dholbach, wait so i can't actually create the .changes and sign it and upload it for review?
<dholbach> you can upload a diff or link to your package in a PPA
<dholbach> or propose a branch
<dholbach> there's quite a few ways
<ioanm> dholbach, okay, i'll find something else
<dholbach> ?
<dholbach> you said you had uploaded it to your PPA already?
<dholbach> or you can just attach the files to a bug report
<ioanm> dholbach, oh no that was my personal deb file
<dholbach> ok
<ioanm> dholbach, now that i'm done with it, i also want to help the user who req the sync
<dholbach> all right
<ioanm> dholbach, found it! https://anonscm.debian.org/git/collab-maint/cmd2.git
<ioanm> dholbach, do I change unstable here to a ubuntu version like xenial (like on the PPA?)
<ioanm> cmd2 (0.6.8-1) unstable; urgency=low
<dholbach> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/fixing-a-bug.html#documenting-the-fix
<ioanm> dholbach, so I do dch -i an enter synced package to ubuntu right?
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> syncing means overwriting the current package
<dholbach> so that the version number is the same
<ioanm> dholbach, sorry i'm new
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cmd2/+bug/1539921 is fine as it is
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1539921 in cmd2 (Ubuntu) "Sync cmd2 0.6.8-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<dholbach> there's no need to attach anything to it
<dholbach> somebody will have to go and check if the Ubuntu changes indeed can be dropped
<dholbach> and then perform the sync
<ioanm> dholbach, oh i understand, i need authorization
<dholbach> when I said 'somebody' earlier, I meant 'soembody with upload rights'
<ioanm> dholbach, sorry for bothering
<dholbach> don't worry
<ioanm> dholbach, i'm new, i've only been using linux for 1 year as personal user and now i want to contribute
<dholbach> that's great
<ioanm> dholbach, any suggestion on what bug i should try to fix (something related to packaging or C++), i can't seem to find one that i can handle
<dholbach> but maybe in the future just ask in the channel without pinging me personally about it, your questions can be answered by others as well :)
<ioanm> sorry
<dholbach> no worries :)
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/TODO lists a few things which might be interesting
<ioanm> Visual Studio Code, a good package to start with
<ioanm> is it okay if I package the precompiled binary offered by MS?
<dholbach> no, I'm afraid not
<dholbach> https://www.debian.org/social_contract#guidelines
<dholbach> ^ this is what we follow as well
<ioanm> oh so i need my deb to be able to compile itself?
<dholbach> yes
<ioanm> but vs code's got no makefile
<dholbach> maybe have a look at the guide on packaging.ubuntu.com - it explains quite a few details like that
<ioanm> what do I do??
<ioanm> do I manually write vscode.install and a custom makefile?
<dholbach> I don't know about Visual Studio Code
<dholbach> but I'm sure there's a standard way to get it to build
<ioanm> yes
<ioanm> git clone https://github.com/microsoft/vscode
<ioanm> cd vscode && npm install -g mocha gulp
<ioanm> ./scripts/npm.sh install --arch=x64
<dholbach> maybe have a look at other node packages and see how they work
<dholbach> I'm afraid I don't know and currently have no time to look into it
<ioanm> dholbach, ofc thx
<ioanm> dholbach, so it says i should use npm install nodeb
<ioanm> i'll pick something easier
<ioanm> dholbach, thank you for all your help and suggestions
<ioanm> sorry if I bothered u
<dholbach> no worries
#ubuntu-motu 2016-02-02
<karstensrage> i keep trying to upload the signed CoC but its error'ing no public key
<karstensrage> (7, 9, u'No public key')
<dholbach> good morning
<Rhonda> karstensrage: And you have your public key in there?  Btw., #launchpad might be more appropriate for that question.
<alkisg> Hi, I want to ship a newer version of my package X, but I want the old postrm to be called with "remove" instead of "upgrade". Will "Conflicts: X (<< 10)" do that?
<Rhonda> alkisg: According to the graph on https://wiki.debian.org/MaintainerScripts if the old postrm with remove fails, the new postrm is called with failed-upgrade.
<Rhonda> Would that help you?
<Rhonda> erm, old postrm with upgrade fails*
<karstensrage> Rhonda, thanks, i figured it out, the key has subkeys and gpg was using the wrong subkey... some weirdly hidden feature allows you select the subkey only if you put a ! after the id
<karstensrage> i wonder if anyone at gpg has heard about the principle of least surprise
<Rhonda> "anyone at gpg", you know it's literally a one-man show? :)
<ogra_> didnt he hire someone last year ?
<ogra_> :)
<Rhonda> I just met him two days ago btw.
<Rhonda> fosdem is nice sometimes. :)
<ogra_> :)
 * ogra_ missed it again this year :(
<ogra_> can't do both ... SCaLE and FOSDEM ...
<Rhonda> You have to learn to scale better, then. :)
<ogra_> haha
<karstensrage> wow
<karstensrage> no Rhonda i did not know that
<karstensrage> anyway it buried in the documentation i really should write a blog post about how useless documentation is
<karstensrage> its buried
<Rhonda> I always stayed away from subkeys so far.  Never was able to wrap my head around understanding them so far.
<karstensrage> yeah maybe a good idea
<alkisg> Rhonda: thank you, but the old prerm/postrm don't fail, they exist successfully... When I tried "Conflicts: X (<<10)", I got `(old-)prerm upgrade <new-version>`, while I'm looking for `(old-)prerm remove in-favor <new-version>`...
<alkisg> *exit
<alkisg> "conflictor's-prerm remove in-favour package new-version"
<Rhonda> alkisg: Why would you need to make it being called with remove which you can't work around through some snippets in the new preinst?
<Rhonda> Order is: old->prerm upgrade, new->preinst upgrade, old->postrm upgrade, new->postinst configure
<alkisg> Rhonda: the old package was programmed by someone else and has some hacks, different per their own version, and I don't want to have to include all their hacks' history in my preinst code...
<alkisg> Rhonda: I'm reading this: https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-maintainerscripts.html#s-mscriptsinstact
<alkisg>  The prerm script may be called in the following ways:
<Rhonda> Only for a release (or the releases that are supported to upgrade from)
<alkisg> conflictor's-prerm remove in-favour package new-version
<Rhonda> Don't read the policy, looking at the graph is so much more sane.  :)
<alkisg> ...that's what I'm trying to reproduce by the appropriate conflict/breaks/replaces directives, but I can't
<alkisg> The graphs state that they don't cover the "conflicts" case
<Rhonda> So, maybe the oldhacks in those scripts are obsolete by now anyway?  Aren't they version bound?
<alkisg> And they link to another site, which also has graphs, but explains "conflicts" in a text-only section...
<alkisg> I could call their own prerm script with "remove", if conflicts: can't call `prerm remove`, but that sounds hackish on my part... :/
<alkisg> I.e. find it at /var/lib/dpkg/info...
 * alkisg ends up reading dpkg/src/unpack.c...
<alkisg> "conflictor" is the older version, right?
<alkisg> I got it working *if* I use a different package name... with conflicts+replaces
<alkisg> This then does call `prerm remove in-favour`
<alkisg> Changing the package name back to the original changes the behaviour, it passes "update" instead of "remove", so no-go
#ubuntu-motu 2016-02-03
<karstensrage> i signed the .dsc and .changes and dput everything up... how long before I can tell if it worked
<karstensrage> i never got a notification when it didnt work
<Rhonda> karstensrage: I usually get mails when the upload was rejected or other reasons?
<dholbach> good morning
<Fantu> hi, why nemo 2.8.6-1 is still in proposed?
<Fantu> About cinnamon can someone sync from debian testing the 2.8 and add this small ubuntu change please? (already present in actual 2.6 build)
<Fantu>   * Merge from Debian unstable. Remaining changes:
<Fantu>     - debian/cinnamon.gsettings-override: Use firefox instead of iceweasel.
<ogra_> Fantu, because it doesnt pass its tests http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#nemo
<Fantu> ongra_ thanks for reply, I saw that do the same also in debian autotests but I don't understand why, I use it in debian and is working
#ubuntu-motu 2016-02-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2016-02-05
<george_e> Greetings! I am here with a request. I have a sponsored package (https://ftp-master.debian.org/new/nitroshare_0.3.1-1.html) waiting for a member of the Debian FTP team to process it.
<george_e> Is anyone here on the FTP team or know someone who is that could do that for me?
<dholbach> good morning
<bregma> hey folks, I'm trying to NEW my scope into Universe as a part of the Unity 8 desktop, I'm looking for a sponsor if anyone has a little bit of time... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1541417
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1541417 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] libertine-scope" [Medium,In progress]
#ubuntu-motu 2016-02-07
<teward> for a Debian maintainer of a specific Universe package, do they have to apply for upload rights for that package like anyone else would, or is there a different process for it?
<teward> (to be able to push Ubuntu-specific deltas into the in-development release)
 * teward is asking as a proxy between the individual and the knowledgeable ones
<cody-somerville> teward: If things are still the same as when I served on the Developer Membership Board, the answer is yes but that we'd included in our consideration the fact that they're the maintainer in Debian. We'd basically ensure they had read over the related Ubuntu policies where applicable and knew how to ask for help if they needed it.
<teward> cody-somerville: indeed.  unless things have changed then I'll point them that way - though they did barrage me with questions yesterday regarding policies (proposed migrations, getting an update in to accommodate for an Ubuntu-specific build dependency, etc.)
<teward> so they're not alone in the process either way heh
#ubuntu-motu 2017-01-30
<Rhonda> hah, Ubuntu mentioned in a song by FaulenzA: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfOiMsTYFos (at 0:35, German language though)
#ubuntu-motu 2017-02-01
<Unit193> assaultcube can be fixed with debian/patches/0010-fix-some-errors-and-warnings-for-GCC6.patch (http://paste.openstack.org/show/XTOoWr9ri4GlYu5tisZM) fairly easily, fwiw.
<wxl> hey folks. looking for a sponsor for konversation in yakkety i'm trying to sru https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/+source/konversation/+bug/1635911
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1635911 in konversation (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Konversation crashes on quit - please package latest version" [High,Triaged]
#ubuntu-motu 2017-02-02
<wxl> looking for a sponsor for a wee little konversation upload so i can sru it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/konversation/+bug/1635911
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1635911 in konversation (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Konversation crashes on quit - please package latest version" [High,Triaged]
<wxl> technically it's already in zesty
<rbasak> wee little? It's a half-meg debdiff!
<wxl> it's all translation crap mostly
<wxl> that was a necessarily evil that came along for the ride with the bug fix
<Unit193> mapreri: https://packages.qa.debian.org/g/gvpe/news/20170202T150604Z.html I'd forgotten I'd even pushed it there. :3
<mapreri> Unit193: "merge from mentors"... what is that even supposed to mean...
<Unit193> mapreri: Seems it means he found the package on mentors I forgot about, I may have pushed it there when I contacted him first.  https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/collab-maint/gvpe.git/commit/?id=d5af65bb01ba902f1d38673c2b2b90d459a16b3e
<Unit193> (But, I likely would have Debianized it, sooo..)
<Unit193> Still, point being now Debian has it too.
<mapreri> Unit193: I should do a debdiff of that thing once it reaches a mirror, and see whether everything is the same as the thing you ("made me" (- this has a bad sounds… umh)) upload to uuntu
<mapreri> ubuntu*
 * Unit193 diffs http://incoming.debian.org/debian-buildd/pool/main/g/gvpe/
<tsimonq2> Hiya, finally got this channel on autojoin o/
<mapreri> Unit193: thanks (using a browser + dget is way too complicated over just waiting tomorrow and use `apt source`) ;)
<tsimonq2> Hey hey hey mapreri :)
<mapreri> tsimonq2: o/
<Unit193> mapreri: Basically, it has  info, zlib1g-dev  in build-deps, and the libssl alt deps are reversed.  So that's it (well, from what I have locally, which'll differ from Ubuntu slightly in regards to "minimal changes")
<mapreri> Unit193: paste it please?
<Unit193> http://paste.openstack.org/show/9nYRCe43N9fq6DR83UCk/
<Unit193> http://paste.openstack.org/show/9VXVUOUksB1eEhxaLDOL/ vs Ubuntu
<mapreri> Unit193: I don't understand what the first one is about, but I think I was interested in the latter :)
<mapreri> "Vcs-Browser: https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/collab-maint/gvpe.git/" - if you are also the author of this, be aware that in Vcs-Browser /git/ can be used too (instead of /cgit/), and there is a tendency on preferring it.
<mapreri> basically both Vcs fields can be the same, which is nice.
<mapreri> wonder what that 0vanir1 is about
<mapreri> Unit193: anyhow, thanks.  I will `syncpackage -s unit193 -d experimental -f gvpe` tomorrow morning :)
<Unit193> That's the local version scheme I use for my repository.
<mapreri> and he kept it?!
<Unit193> mapreri: Thanks!
<Unit193> So it'd seem.
<mapreri> I so much dislike some maintainers
<mapreri> I mean, they tend to do their work, but in such untidies ways
<Unit193> I get the "keep the history intact", but eh.
<mapreri> ...
<tsimonq2> Hey, gonna set a timer, I'm gonna spend the next hour going through a few Universe merges, I'll post bug numbers here when I have them.
<tsimonq2> Oh, that's peculiar. I'm going to assume that there's now a relevant maintainer for tightvnc in Ubuntu keeping up-to-date with the releases, as Debian has a lower version (but an epoch now).
<tsimonq2> (not touching)
<tsimonq2> Not touching wine with a ten foot poll, not until I have more confidence doing this...
<tsimonq2> unac seems reasonable, investigating now.
<tsimonq2> Hm, is it worth it to merge the person orphaning it? I think not...
<tsimonq2> Ok, so sagemath looks like it can just be force synced from Debian. Here's the delta on it:
<tsimonq2>   * Merge from Debian unstable.  Remaining changes:
<tsimonq2>     - Match lcalc versioning to the latest ubuntu one. (Can be
<tsimonq2>       dropped in next sync of lcalc)
<tsimonq2> Wait this seems too new, nevermind.
<tsimonq2> (making myself type this in a channel helps me understand when I overlook something for the time being :P)
<tsimonq2> So I think I'm going to attempt to merge the changes from Debian, but keep the delta, as there isn't a new sync of lcalc yet...
<tsimonq2> Yep, seems sound. Looking behind the reason for the change is that it's just a dep bump for a no-change rebuild...
<tsimonq2> And I found a typo that Graham Inggs made, it seems + lcalc (>= 1.23+dfsg-6build1) should be + lcalc (>= 1.23+dfsg-6+build1)
<Unit193> No.
<Unit193> !info lcalc zesty
<ubottu> lcalc (source: lcalc): program for calculating with L-functions. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.23+dfsg-6build1 (zesty), package size 114 kB, installed size 389 kB
<tsimonq2> No?
<tsimonq2> Oh, what?
<tsimonq2> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/300643144/sagemath_7.4-4_7.4-4ubuntu1.diff.gz
<tsimonq2> One has the +, one doesn't
<tsimonq2> (there's two lines replacing this in that diff)
<tsimonq2> Unit193: Am I still missing something?
<tsimonq2> !info dh-python zesty
<ubottu> dh-python (source: dh-python): Debian helper tools for packaging Python libraries and applications. In component main, is important. Version 2.20160818 (zesty), package size 78 kB, installed size 383 kB
<tsimonq2> !info dh-python zesty-proposed
<ubottu> dh-python (source: dh-python): Debian helper tools for packaging Python libraries and applications. In component main, is important. Version 2.20170125 (zesty-proposed), package size 81 kB, installed size 402 kB
<tsimonq2> Aha
#ubuntu-motu 2017-02-03
 * tsimonq2 pauses timer, dinner
<mapreri> tsimonq2: if you need sponsorship for (force-)syncs feel free to just list them all in a highlight to me, and tomorrow morning I'll do them.  (I don't have enough time to review anything more complicated than a sync sadly)
<tsimonq2> mapreri: ok
<wxl> anyone yet willing to sponsor my konversation upload?
<tsimonq2> wxl: #ubuntu-devel
<tsimonq2> wxl: And Patch Pilots: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/CodeReviews#Patch_Pilots
#ubuntu-motu 2017-02-04
<ytubu> I want know about MOTU.
#ubuntu-motu 2017-02-05
<alo21> Hi in new-ish here. I read articles and guide on how to package. But where the list of prgramm to be packaged is?
<acheronuk> Hi. kubuntu needs a kirigami2 package uploaded fairly urgently, so if anyone can help please see the following bug report
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1662011
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1662011 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] kirigami2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-motu 2018-01-29
<handsome_feng> tsimonq2: I added a "modified by" line in util/ukui-menus-ls.py, Is that ok?
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: irt copyright?
<handsome_feng> sorry, what does 'irt' mean?
<tsimonq2> "in respect to", sorry
<tsimonq2> (meaning "referring to")
<handsome_feng> yes, I fond that the ukui-menus have been rejected, because the authors in ukui-menus-ls.py
<tsimonq2> Right, one sec please :)
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: So I talked with an AA privately, he also mentioned that there's a spot where it says "Copyright: *No copyright*" and that it's better to omit the lines than say there's no copyright on it, and there's also a typo with "GNU Genaral Public License" or similar
<tsimonq2> I'm really bad at copyright, so you'll have to bear with me here, but that's what I was told :)
<handsome_feng> ok, I will check that now
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: Also, while you're here, I think that the majority of the flavors plan on skipping Alpha 2
<tsimonq2> And especially with this, I'm not sure it would get processed in time :)
<handsome_feng> Got it. Thanks
<tsimonq2> Although there was talk about a testing day so I'd be interested to see if in mid-February sometime if Kylin would be willing to participate in an all-flavor effort :)
<tsimonq2> Of course it's just a thought at the moment, nothing is really planned out, but it's an idea :)
<handsome_feng> we'd love to :)
<tsimonq2> Great :)
<handsome_feng> Just inform us when the meeting planned out
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> As long as you're subscribed to the ubuntu-release mailing list, you should be informed :)
<handsome_feng> fine
<handsome_feng> tsimonq2: I have updated the ukui-menus and the PPA, could you upload it first? I will check the other packages today
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: Sure, I'll look now.
<handsome_feng> Thank you
<tsimonq2> You're welcome, always glad to help :)
<tsimonq2> Now my question for you is when you'll become a MOTU :P
<handsome_feng> I hope the sooner the better, haha
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: Trivial thing, you should override spelling-error-in-copyright on the next upload, Nam seems to be a surname :)
<tsimonq2> Otherwise, uploading now :)
<handsome_feng> \(^o^)/
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: Which package would you like me to review next?
<handsome_feng> tsimonq2: ukwm
<tsimonq2> Grabbing now.
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: One thing that should be looked at from an upstream perspective (and perhaps for all the packages) is the fact that some of the copyright notices use an incorrect FSF address. Here's the list I got from licensecheck for ukwm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26481335/
<tsimonq2> I don't *think* that's blocking, but something that should be corrected.
<handsome_feng> ok, I will have a check now, and to save your time, I will ping you when I have checked all the packages
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: I'm NACK on uploading this, the d/copyright file is incomplete and only lists GPL-2+. I recommend using a tool like licensecheck. Here's what I got from `licensecheck -r . | grep -v "UNKNOWN"`: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26481355/
<tsimonq2> I see some MIT/X11 (BSD like) and some LGPL.
<tsimonq2> Also, in debian/rules, dh_install in override_dh_install should be dh_missing
<tsimonq2> Let me run it through sbuild real quick to see if there's anything else I can recommend, so you can fix it all in one go :)
<handsome_feng> thanks, I always check the copyright with my eyes ...
<tsimonq2> no problem :)
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: Lintian looks good, so just those things I think.
<handsome_feng> Ok!
#ubuntu-motu 2018-01-31
<handsome_feng> tsimonq2: Hi, I have updated all the packages (except ukui-window-switch), could you have a look at ukwm, ukui-settings-daemon first? Thanks
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: Sure, I'll do it within the next 24 hours :)
<handsome_feng> tsimonq2: Thank you :)
#ubuntu-motu 2018-02-01
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: Didn't get the chance to look at those packages today (US time), I'll do it tomorrow :)
<handsome_feng> It doesn't matter, Thanks :)
<fairfg> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  kyjuawdiro: chrisccoulson DalekSec tsimonq2 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<fairfg> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  jsbsnaf: G dupondje LordOfBikes ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<fairfg> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  atyij: jtaylor ajmitch kb9vqf ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<fairfg> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  xbpqjappqp: karstensrage DalekSec pipedream ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<fairfg> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  dejxcyfm: tumbleweed hggdh Elimin8er ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<fairfg> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  cthjhdmxdq: hggdh ogra_ ratliff ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<fairfg> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  azhaxdrxy: shadeslayer ratliff Adri2000 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<fairfg> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  njhrrc: ssweeny rbasak DalekSec ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<fairfg> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  qdnyiw: ubot9 roaksoax dragan-s ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<fairfg> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  txcwyllww: ajmitch tsimonq2 pipedream ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<fairfg> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  kareh: shadeslayer sladen hggdh ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<fairfg> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  dpbiftjs: tsimonq2 chiluk mdeslaur ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<fairfg> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  jblknzz: sea-gull ajmitch G ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<fairfg> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  iikmjztolj: djinni chiluk rbasak ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<fairfg> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  rdtojtyfwu: jtaylor tsimonq2 zerick ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<fairfg> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  zfcgwjfzus: hggdh Unit193 broder ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<fairfg> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  epwxyeanil: chiluk broder pipedream â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<fairfg> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  pvshvkxf: marcoceppi hggdh handsome_feng ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<fairfg> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  pnamqknwcs: kb9vqf Nafallo wgrant ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<fairfg> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  qnvnu: ratliff pekkari LordOfBikes ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<fairfg> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  vraih: karstensrage ubot9 Laney ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<fairfg> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  nvvaaqmjef: ssweeny ember jtaylor ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<fairfg> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  fhrjicowhq: mdeslaur [reed] yofel ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<kb9vqf> anyone going to do anything about the spam?
<fairfg> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  rcmziagr: geofft Laney bschaefer ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<fairfg> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  xwpvpfy: roaksoax mdeslaur chiluk ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<kb9vqf> Sigyn can help here....
<fairfg> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  jtovlxq: jtaylor lau yofel â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<fairfg> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  uaeieestnw: LordOfBikes wgrant chrisccoulson ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<fairfg> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL IS HAVING A SUPERBOWL WATCH PARTY ON FEB. 4TH. MESSAGE CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  jueyzcgka: ssweeny LordOfBikes G ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
#ubuntu-motu 2018-02-03
<m_packup> hello there I am trying to package up a prebuilt libs using a makefile that just cp -rfpa all the libs includes ect.  The libs have been cross compiled.  I get to this part and it just hangs for a real real long time
<m_packup> dpkg-source: warning: no source format specified in debian/source/format, see dpkg-source(1)
<m_packup> dpkg-source: info: building qt-cross-vivante using existing qt-cross-vivante_5.10.0.orig.tar.gz
<m_packup> Is it just because I am on armhf with limited hardware maybe ? the Makefile is super super simple.  I will paste it
<m_packup> https://pastebin.com/raw/HQev7GPx
<m_packup> command to build package is.   debuild -us -uc
#ubuntu-motu 2018-02-04
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  idkam: ember wgrant ratliff ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  vcxju: dkessel sakrecoer shadeslayer â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ivoqkxjfq: kb9vqf dupondje shadeslayer ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  heoueztns: djinni mapreri el ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  fbamlkopvq: M-lfaraone Adri2000 hggdh ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  glxlmkzpq: bluesabre ubot9 lifeless ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  eeppolxenu: cjwatson Ampelbein kward ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  qddeq: ssweeny nicoulaj ember ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  jaqkdm: bigon flexiondotorg milli ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  kdrjzjc: ubot9 mdeslaur dragan-s ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  huxrjn: milli DktrKranz roaksoax ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  saegby: Logan G cargonza ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  gzqgttm: dupondje Logan wgrant ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  dqhbdncvi: tsimonq2 WaVeR wendar ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  tqactnehps: bschaefer ember Ampelbein ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  piohcwl: ScottE chason Logan ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  oxlud: Flannel grumble FourDollars ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  cijnlid: jtaylor pipedream ratliff ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  giflrats: broder mdeslaur WaVeR ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  izppw: DalekSec Nafallo kloeri ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ykrwdumnza: doppo tumbleweed vincent_c ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  cfahtpqd: micahg nicoulaj bschaefer ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  bwqeqqskg: wendar slangasek Acn0w ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  dsgevzij: Acn0w Rhonda wgrant ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  usasdx: M-lfaraone ubot9 ubuntulog ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  nbfcgajxti: sgclark bluesabre bdrung ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  cpvfafvijh: Unit193 Pici Noskcaj ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  gjxpg: cargonza bschaefer WaVeR ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ligiosrffd: leosilva roaksoax lool- â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  kjmxfbj: Elimin8er laurent_ nikow ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  ellkeat: sakrecoer cjwatson bdrung ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  fosctjr: roaksoax doppo bluesabre ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  mlpjonks: WaVeR djinni ubottu ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  bmykeyje: DktrKranz Rhonda dupondje ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  oadsh: fossfreedom_ Adri2000 sbeattie ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<rjinswa2P1JOQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL PARTY RIGHT NOW LIVE CHATTING AND PLAY BY PLAY COMMENTARY GOING ON NOW!! ASK CHRONO FOR DETAILS!!  oybirbfccl: dragan-s acheronuk Hedged-Handful ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
#ubuntu-motu 2019-01-31
<Laney> ah, I missed my 10 year MOTU anniversary (joined 2008-08-27)
 * Laney hands out belated cake to all
<JackFrost> Happy.."Ohh gosh I've been doing this that long?" day.
<teward> *absorbs the cake*
<teward> Laney: been that long huh?  :P
<Laney> yep, those were the heady days of fixing random typos in packages
<teward> heh
